# Post your outfit for today!



## La Vanguardia

Based on everyone's feedback, we have this new thread where you can post your outfit for today.  

It will be like flipping through a magazine seeing what everyone's wearing. It will also help us with ideas on how to coordinate and combine our clothes.

If possible, please add photographs so that we can see the whole look ... accessories and shoes included too!

Post away!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I will start, white linen drawstring DVF pants with a blue cap sleeved cable knit cashmere sweater & platform cork sandals. I don't have my camera with me so no pic


----------



## Jenn83

I'm just wearing a white tank, COH Ingrids, and brown Havaianas flip-flops.  Sorry no pics since I find my outfit quite boring.


----------



## Cristina

Tan colored Editor pants from Express, a pale blue, brown, red and orange striped henley/baseball shirt from Forever 21 ($11.80, can't beat that  ), Coach signature dog leash mules in brown.

No pictures because I look like poo, it's been a long day ush:


----------



## twiggers

I look like poo too....lounging around black sweats from Old Navy & red beat up Tommy shirt. Black leather flip flops.
I'm doing work on my house today....plaster dust everywhere! SO no dressing up!
Accessories: Coach hamptons tote (rainy day out here so no LV), Tiffany bracelet, Mickey watch, and my standard rings/earrings that are on everyday.


----------



## ranskimmie

Camo, long flowy skirt and army green tank.  Soooo comfy!


----------



## D & G rockstar

i don't have my camera either.  

Salmon/black  Nieves Lavi dress,  flip flops, and a beige fringed bag.


----------



## kattiepie

Yay, I love these kind of threads. 

Wearing:
Lux Pinstripe shorts (urban outfitters)
Lux short-sleeve crew neck tunic (urban outfitters) 
H&M grey cardigan

Shoes: black ballet flats from ninewest 

And carrying my , black Balenciaga city!


----------



## pursemember

-grey dress with black netting armpart (elie saab)
-black velvet shoes with snakeskin heel and mink straps (gucci)
-black clutch (noton the pic but it was also gucci) 
ah and since i am in germany at the moment no big jewelery only 
- rolex menswatch
-whitegold ring novelle vaue cartier 
-love bracelet platinum cartier  

somehow i look weird on the pic i am thinner in reality and my boobs are supposed to be higher


----------



## kattiepie

This is SO VERY OT but...

*lilach* You look GORGEOUS in your picture!! I am so very very jealous of your body.. (hehe I hope this isn't weirding you out or anything! :shame I think it's time for me to hit the gym again!!!


----------



## chanelissy

Yay, awesome thread idea!! 

I too "look like poo", so I don't have a picture...but I'm wearing

-Black Lowcut Longsleeve
-Very pale light blue Juicy Couture Mini
-Gold Havaianas
-Gold Juicy Charm Bracelet

 Anyone else?


----------



## br00kelynx

kattiepie said:
			
		

> Yay, I love these kind of threads.
> 
> Wearing:
> Lux Pinstripe shorts (urban outfitters)
> Lux short-sleeve crew neck tunic (urban outfitters)
> H&M grey cardigan
> 
> Shoes: black ballet flats from ninewest
> 
> And carrying my , black Balenciaga city!


 
Cute outfit! 

Are those flats comfortable??


----------



## kattiepie

br00kelynx said:
			
		

> Cute outfit!
> 
> Are those flats comfortable??



Aww thanks br00kelynx! :shame: 
I find the flats to be relatively comfortable considering that I have reallllly wide feet.. but they don't really give any support. I haven't worn them that many times but I have wondered how safe they will be to wear if there was stuff on the ground- ie. glass, little rocks, etc, since there isn't really a sole. 

(hehe I hope I made sense in my haphazard description.. )


----------



## aribobarixxx

Outfits are usually better. but i like it. And of course the shorts make my little ol legs look huge. but who cares!? haha


----------



## Virginia

-white Polo skinny fit polo
-khaki gray Marc by MJ skirt 
-tan Aldo heels with cork soles


----------



## That Chloe is Mine

aribobarixxx said:
			
		

> Outfits are usually better. but i like it. And of course the shorts make my little ol legs look huge. but who cares!? haha
> 
> View attachment 44615


 
You look great, those shorts are really cute!!!


----------



## ashleyby

Morphine Generation Armor Polo in White + Urban Outfitters tank + J Brand 10-inch Ankle Skinny Jeans + Balenciaga Day bag in Blueberry + JCrew flipflops (not pictured)

Super comfy!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Today: babyblue linen shirt and denim skirt with white wedge.


----------



## Cristina

Friday (!!!!!!) July 21!

dark grey Volcom T-shirt
jeans
black vintage converse one stars with hot pink laces!  
black double row pyramid belt

I'm super casual today, woohoo


----------



## Bee...Bee

More, more, more, I love this thread! Im very boring today (actually everyday Im boring, LOL), everyone is so much trendier than me. 

Dress-down Friday; skip work from lunch onwards for an exercise session  in Hyde Park (Rotten Row  love this name corruption from Route de Roi). So without much further ado, heres me today:

DSC01698

Shirt: Got it in Takashimaya, Singapore
Skirt: Thakoon (scraped knee not included, LOL!)
Socks: Marks and Spencers (comes in a 3-pack )
Shoes: 11-year-old Clarks from my secondary school day.
Watch (taken off): Cartier too-big-for-my-wrist 42mm Pasha
Bag (fiancé was carrying): Longchamp folding Pliage in cream, medium size with longer handle.
No jewellery (especially NONE on my left ring finger ) otherwise it wouldnt be dress-down Friday and I've got a new hair cut.


Photo: much gratitude to my own paparazzi  the fiancé.


----------



## D & G rockstar

I really have to invest in a camera phone.  

Today:  

Marc by Marc Jacobs indigo modal asymmetrical dress
Jose Y Maria Barrera large stone necklace
Sanuk flip flops
Magenta city bbag


----------



## La Vanguardia

Now, I'm back home so I can post my outfit for the past 2 days. I was away in London for a business meeting with a tiny suitcase so my outfits were quite boring. I took the pictures in my hotel room but didn't have the cable for my camera to upload.  

Gosh, I really need to lose a few kilos!

Day 1:
- Joop! chocolate brown skirt and suit
- Zara chocolate brown cotton shirt (inside)
- Christian Louboutin beige Miss Tick pumps
- Hermès Garden Party (to put my files and laptop)
- Accessorize necklace




Day 2:
- Gucci tan pleated blouse
- Zara chocolate brown knee-length trousers
- Christian Louboutin beige Miss Tick pumps
- Hermès Garden Party (to put my files and laptop)
- Accessorize necklace


----------



## daffie

Here I am today. Dress I got in NY about 3 years ago at H&M. Aldo heels. It was my little brother's 6th grade graduation =)


----------



## BagLuver

No camera with me, but here goes: 

White fitted Banana Republic T-shirt
Joe's Cigarette Jeans
Pink pointy-toe stilleto pumps
Gucci beige/brown Bardot

I love casual Fridays!


----------



## nala

La Van - Just love, love, love your business outfits   !! Especially the second one! ... and now that I see how the shoes look on you, I need defenitely a pair of Louboutins!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*nala - *Thanks

*duffie - *Great outfit and I love the shoes!


----------



## Pursegrrl

dupe post, sorry.


----------



## Pursegrrl

No camera here either, but TGIF!! 

No meetings today so...
white tee from Nordstrom
Juicy choker with heart charms ("conversational hearts")
Juicy earrings
DKNY watch
light khaki green cargo pants (Johnny Was)
My 5 yo Joan and David brown sandals...feel like slippers!
Orange and cream BCBG bag


----------



## br00kelynx

aribobarixxx said:
			
		

> Outfits are usually better. but i like it. And of course the shorts make my little ol legs look huge. but who cares!? haha
> 
> View attachment 44615


 
I've been looking for that Juicy shirt eveerywheree! Where did you find it?

PS. I so have that blue and checkered box in the background. It has bunnies on it,yes?


----------



## aribobarixxx

br00kelynx said:
			
		

> I've been looking for that Juicy shirt eveerywheree! Where did you find it?
> 
> PS. I so have that blue and checkered box in the background. It has bunnies on it,yes?


 
Lol! I got the shirt like...a LONG time ago! I saw them on sale at neiman marcus recently though..and yes! haha the box!  



> You look great, those shorts are really cute!!!


aww thanks!


----------



## Sialia

Great thread! I love this. It reminds me of alt.fashion, where I don't have any time to lurk anymore now that I've found tPF. Anyway, here's mine...

Friday July 21 (sitting in my boiling hot office at school, working on my thesis - it's 34C/93F outside, the air conditioner's broken, and my office has no windows  ):

- beige cotton Tommy Hilfiger skirt (straight, knee-length)
- "candy apple" v-neck short-sleeve Old Navy tee (kind of a purply-red)
- beaded flipflops from Suzy Shier (Canadian store)
- beaded drop earrings (shades of red and purple)
- NO watch because I don't want a tan line  
- no purse because I rode my bike (but I did bring my Coach signature Poppy wristlet)
- plus shorts, bike helmet and pannier for riding home!


----------



## kattiepie

Outfit for today! It was so hottt! 

-Abercrombie & Fitch denim mini (hehe you probably can't really see it but it's there!)
-XXI tunic
-gold beaded necklace (I think from the Fairfax flea market in Los Angeles)
-gold slides

and carrying the love of my life, magenta balenciaga first!


----------



## daffie

kattiepie said:
			
		

> Outfit for today! It was so hottt!
> 
> -Abercrombie & Fitch denim mini (hehe you probably can't really see it but it's there!)
> -XXI tunic
> -gold beaded necklace (I think from the Fairfax flea market in Los Angeles)
> -gold slides
> 
> and carrying the love of my life, magenta balenciaga first!


 
Cute outfit! I love your bag =)


----------



## marspalm

denim skirt, light tan tank and chocolate shrug no shoes today just slippers i was inside all day with company


----------



## coreenmd

not today but the other night  

1. forever21 plain black short shirtdress 
2. top shop red patent leather waist belt
3. chinese laundry black leather round toe pumps
4. gucci red leather bouvier medium hobo


----------



## tokyogirl

lilach said:
			
		

> -grey dress with black netting armpart (elie saab)
> -black velvet shoes with snakeskin heel and mink straps (gucci)
> -black clutch (noton the pic but it was also gucci)
> ah and since i am in germany at the moment no big jewelery only
> - rolex menswatch
> -whitegold ring novelle vaue cartier
> -love bracelet platinum cartier
> 
> somehow i look weird on the pic i am thinner in reality and my boobs are supposed to be higher



Lilach, you are stunning!  I wish I had your height and figure!!!


----------



## tokyogirl

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Now, I'm back home so I can post my outfit for the past 2 days. I was away in London for a business meeting with a tiny suitcase so my outfits were quite boring. I took the pictures in my hotel room but didn't have the cable for my camera to upload.
> 
> Gosh, I really need to lose a few kilos!
> 
> Day 1:
> - Joop! chocolate brown skirt and suit
> - Zara chocolate brown cotton shirt (inside)
> - Christian Louboutin beige Miss Tick pumps
> - Hermès Garden Party (to put my files and laptop)
> - Accessorize necklace
> 
> View attachment 44794
> 
> 
> Day 2:
> - Gucci tan pleated blouse
> - Zara chocolate brown knee-length trousers
> - Christian Louboutin beige Miss Tick pumps
> - Hermès Garden Party (to put my files and laptop)
> - Accessorize necklace
> 
> View attachment 44795



La Van, I love your outfits.  You are always so well put together.


----------



## pursemember

oh thank you my dear for these kind words. sooo sweet  :shame: 






			
				tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Lilach, you are stunning!  I wish I had your height and figure!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

liach - I want to see more outfits! You have a gorgeous height and body! Give me some inches please!

tokyogirl - thanks!


----------



## pursemember

will pos more pics next week cause today i have a little hangover (went clubbing with my friends/family last night:shame: )
so today it is 
-no make up 
-bad hairday 
-white mens shirt knotted in front 
-white tank underneath
-light blue jeans
-white leather flat thong sandals
:tispy:


----------



## S'Mom

Lilach.....you are STUNNING!  PLEASE give me some of your height!  I'm a shrimp at 5'3" ........everything I buy I have to have tailored...such a bore!!!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG!  99 yesterday and it said 100 on the bank reader board right by my house!!  We are melting up here  .

Saturday...I feel like jumping in the lake but for now it's a white tank (Nordstrom's Halogen line), white terry Juicy shorts and white Franco Sarto sandals with gold studs all over.  I'm gonna wow the Fedex guy when he shows up today for my Elux delivery!!!


----------



## S'Mom

And for Shopmom today....Saturday....
staying home all day -

Pair of well-worn Levi's rolled up,
white shirt tied at waist,
pair of white leather flip-flops....

no makeup, no Hermes bag, no nothing!!!!


----------



## tokyogirl

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> Lilach.....you are STUNNING!  PLEASE give me some of your height!  I'm a shrimp at 5'3" ........everything I buy I have to have tailored...such a bore!!!!!



Me too (5 1" on a good day) -- I thought for sure that everything would fit in Japan.  NOPE -- I am lucky if the pants go over my thighs and I still have to have them shortened.


----------



## naturale

My hubby and I going out.


----------



## naturale

Forgot to post the pictures--here they are.


----------



## sendmeonacruise

^ HOT outfit!

I'm studying....sooooooo, plain white wifebeater, blue soffe shorts 

Barefoot, no makeup, no accesories, no nothing.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I absolutely love this thread 
Here's a few outfits from the this past week 

Outfit 1: today for lunch with my family
Outfit 2: Friday night, dinner with friends
Outfit 3: Last weekend, Saturday to go out shopping


----------



## La Vanguardia

This is my outfit for today. I went out to lunch with my friend.

- John Galliano top (it changes color around so I have 2 pics)
- Zara brown knee-length trousers
- Giuseppe Zanotti sandals


----------



## Bag Fetish

Today i will have one, 
Beige capris, black or khaki top
black heels
Silver hoop earring and carrying my white speedy.

I'll be out on a trip to the mall. I'll try and post pic's later.


----------



## lovehermes

How beautiful LaVAn!!  Which bag did you use today?


----------



## La Vanguardia

lovehermes said:
			
		

> How beautiful LaVAn!!  Which bag did you use today?



Thanks lovehermes! I wore my 15-year-old dark blue Gucci bamboo backpack (which is a hand me down from my big sister ... but still going strong!)


----------



## Megs

Wow I need to dress cute and get in on this thread!! If you all saw me right now  Old tee-shirt from my little brother's football team and juicy terry shorts- no contacts in, glasses on, and hair is in shambles!!!!! ush:


----------



## lovehermes

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Thanks lovehermes! I wore my 15-year-old dark blue Gucci bamboo backpack (which is a hand me down from my big sister ... but still going strong!)


 
Oh...how cute!  I love the Gucci bamboo too.


----------



## doublec31

Brasilian, those shoes with that first outfit are gorgeous! The whole outfit is great, but I'm definitely loving the shoes! I'm getting ready for my sister's birthday dinner so I'll take a picture there for all of you!


----------



## tokyogirl

Today:

black organza(?) short sleeved cap blouse (Hugo Boss)
black, silk textured skirt (Kulson)
peekaboo black heels (stuart weitzman)


----------



## Jadore

-mini short linen white skirt with ruffles on the bottom from F21
-Brown solid tee from French Connection
-Return to tiffany jewlery set 
-Pouchette Acessories
-White flip flops from express
-Black dior sunnies
-Big Larimar stone ring in a sterling silver setting


----------



## aribobarixxx

todayss:
i made it for my trip to vegas   i needed a dress cause its gonna be HOTHOTHOT
 & you can't tell in this picture, but it cinches at the bottom.


----------



## Sunnydqt

.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Sleeveless tank sweater and ivory linen A-line skirt both from banana and tan heels from kenneth cole w/ my prada bag


----------



## sonya

Off-white chiffon shirt with lace cap sleeves that ties right under the bust (so it poufs a little when tucked in), nude cami underneath, both tucked into white shorts, purple/fuschia Marc by MJ wedges, spearmint Marc Jacobs Wonder bag


----------



## Sialia

July 25 - Hot, sunny day here; spent it shopping with my mom, son, sister and niece...

- white and pink floral print cotton A-line skirt
- pink short-sleeved v-neck t-shirt
- white leather flip-flops with little leather flowers
- gold tear-drop shaped drop earrings
- Coach khaki/gold Graphic Signature swingpack


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today's outfit:

Manolo Blahnik heels
Sass & Bide tweed cuffed shorts
SES cardigan
Sportsgirl scarf
Chanel lambskin clutch


----------



## daffie

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> Sass & Bide tweed cuffed shorts
> SES cardigan
> Sportsgirl scarf
> Chanel lambskin clutch


 
LOVE your outfit!!


----------



## KK

naturale said:
			
		

> Forgot to post the pictures--here they are.



Love those wedges (and your outfit), naturale, what are they?

Everyone looks great! I wish I could join, camera's so broken.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> Sass & Bide tweed cuffed shorts
> SES cardigan
> Sportsgirl scarf
> Chanel lambskin clutch



I really like this outfit and the contrast color of the bag to the clothes!


----------



## essential

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> Sass & Bide tweed cuffed shorts
> SES cardigan
> Sportsgirl scarf
> Chanel lambskin clutch


 
I adore your taste!! please post more pictures when you can!


----------



## RoseMary

okay, i wore today:

~ gucci denim skirt
~ escada t-shirt in red/white/black
~ gucci wedges with red/green stripes
~ chanel sunnies
~ prada - black handbag


----------



## heavensent

NIce out fits ladies 


today 

I have on a khaki mini
And white Button up Shirt


Just a get dressed quick outfit


----------



## Cristina

Today I wore...

Ralph Lauren black short sleeve v-neck top that has a white oxford shirt collar sticking out from underneath, dark denim Citizens of Humanity jeans, white patent leather peep toe slingbacks, LV monogram cabas piano  

Tomorrow (I pack my gym bag the night before)...

Black v-neck top from Ann Taylor Loft, brown Express "editor" style pants, orange Prada wedge sandals, LV mandarin epi speedy


----------



## daffie

Here is my outfit for today:

Bcbg top
Nordstroms Bermuda
Nine West Heels


----------



## superBag

ok, today i am wearing a lacoste pique black poloshirt, dark faded jeans from 7, and (my everyday watch ) a tag heuer kirium, my cartier bracelet , a black peep toe pump from ninewest. and yeah a black clutch from prada..


----------



## MandM

daffie said:
			
		

> View attachment 46587
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> Bcbg top
> Nordstroms Bermuda
> Nine West Heels



What a cute outfit


----------



## MandM

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> Sass & Bide tweed cuffed shorts
> SES cardigan
> Sportsgirl scarf
> Chanel lambskin clutch



This is fabulous!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks daffie, La Vanguardia, essential and MandM 

daffie that's a really lovely outfit as well, are those bermuda shorts from the current season?


----------



## daffie

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Thanks daffie, La Vanguardia, essential and MandM
> 
> daffie that's a really lovely outfit as well, are those bermuda shorts from the current season?


 
I think the bermudas are from the current season, I just got them a couple months ago =)


----------



## jag

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> 
> Manolo Blahnik heels
> Sass & Bide tweed cuffed shorts
> SES cardigan
> Sportsgirl scarf
> Chanel lambskin clutch



You look *Fabulous!!! *This outfit just rocks!!!

*Lilach*- your legs are longer than I am tall! I would kill for those legs!!! You are stunning!

Everyone looks so amazing and has so much style!!!

Today:  
Black Sisley suit with white Michael Stars V-neck shell
Black Donald Pliner heels 
Mousse Paddington Satchel
Yes, it's boring, but I am at work. Blech.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks *jag* 

Todays outfit:
Coach Red kitten heel shoes
United Colors of Benetton Dress silk dress (with purple grapes and red flowers pattern)
SES turtleneck top
Chloe paddington hobo


----------



## Cristina

Casual Friday!  

Frankie B jeans, t-shirt from Urban Outfitters.  It's pale pink and has a silhouette of a bomber plane dropping cupcakes   Aqua blue wide belt with swiss cheese holes in it, Louboutin espadrille sandals, LV mandarin epi Speedy.


----------



## daffie

True Religion Cords
Banana Republic Top & Heels
I LOVE my necklace, its a Locket =)

P.S. I always forget to take a pic with my purse but I wore my everyday bag: Medium Cambon Chanel Black tote w/ White C's.


----------



## Kat

Here's what I'm wearing today ... Friday, July 28th.


----------



## fendifemale

naturale said:
			
		

> Forgot to post the pictures--here they are.


Ya'll look so cute together.


----------



## chinchillamoose

Striped 3/4 sleeve tee, jeans, olive army style jacket with scarlet leather rose corsage, red Camper flats, and Chanel coral Mademoiselle clutch.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Juicy sundress, michael kors bangle watch, flip flops, marc jacobs baby stam.  eeeyew.  I disgust myself.  Ididnt' try to do this.  I hate being a label person.  but I guess no one could tell the designers unless they were on this blog.


----------



## ilzabet

omg.  daffie and liach are my new heros.  treadmill.  tomorrow.  heheh.


----------



## xgianna6921x

Blackpants, A Viva Glam shirt from m.a.c ( i work for them so every fri. we wear world aids t-shirts.) And ballet shoes.


----------



## anotheremptysky

Red tunic/dress top from Forever 21
Tank with beading from Old Navy
"Skinny" Jeans from GAP (as skinny as I go  )
Flip Flops from American Eagle
Necklace from Target

and I'm carrying my LV Blue Antigua Cabas MM, but it's not in the photo


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Tsubi jeans
Marcs Babydoll singlet
Marcs Babydoll striped cardigan
Marc Jacobs kitten heels
Chloe paddington in bleu nuit


----------



## daffie

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Tsubi jeans
> Marcs Babydoll singlet
> Marcs Babydoll striped cardigan
> Marc Jacobs kitten heels
> Chloe paddington in bleu nuit


 
Love your outfits!! Especially your Chloe =)


----------



## abandonedimages

*daffie*, *naturale *-- I love both ya'lls style! HOT!


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

daffie, that look is sooooooooo hot!! you look fabulous!!!!! 

Brasillian, I've got to ask this, you always look fabulous, is that your closet behind you? or are you in a store??? I'm guessing its your closet, judging by how fabulous it is & consequently, how TDF! your outfits are! if you're not already, you should sooooooooo be a stylist!


Today, I have hangover from hell, we had friends appear yesterday we hadn't seen in years so we sat drinking/talking til 3am & I had to get up at 8 so look not hot in black Armani pants, red chevron-striped Jasper Conran kimono-esque top & Castaner wedges. oh & a large cappucino glued to my hand 

bag, I've got my Gucci  Jackie O as its what I was carrying yesterday & I was faaaaaar too foggy headed this morning to trust myself to successfully transfer all the important stuff (keys, wallet, gloss etc) into a new bag 

Unsurprisingly, I also am still wearing my oversized Oliver Peoples sunglasses


----------



## envyme

Brasilian Babe: Your outfits are gorgeous  ! Is that your walk-in closet??
Daffie: Love your outfits !! Nicely put together.
Lilach: Post more outfits !!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*ParkAvenuePrincess* and *envyme*, i turned one of my guest bedrooms into a walk in wardrobe, what you see behind me on my photos is just a white shoe cupboard


----------



## Cristina

Mondays =  

Olive green Michael Stars v-neck T-shirt
Tan "editor" style pants from Express
Brown Coach signature sandals
LV mandarin epi speedy 25


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

aahhh that explains i!  its fab Brasilian! I'm sooo gonna do that when i get me real house!

Have now recovered enough to remove the sunglasses.


----------



## dior24

Love this thread. Great idea, La Van.

I'm always a simple dresser. So, today, my choice of outfit for work is a white tank top by Topshop and Earl Jean. Accessories, denim Hermes birkin, black Gucci sunglasses, Harry Winston 4-carat diamond studs, Chopard 5-carat diamond ring, Patek Philippe watch and Converse sneakers.


----------



## envyme

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> *ParkAvenuePrincess* and *envyme*, i turned one of my guest bedrooms into a walk in wardrobe, what you see behind me on my photos is just a white shoe cupboard


 
I would love to convert a bedroom to a closet but I only have one guest bedroom  (that has a lot of my shoes it). My next home will need to have more than 3 bedrooms!!!!


----------



## ilzabet

aribobarixxx said:
			
		

> todayss:
> i made it for my trip to vegas   i needed a dress cause its gonna be HOTHOTHOT
> & you can't tell in this picture, but it cinches at the bottom.
> View attachment 46169



CUTE dress

did you use a specific pattern or just kind of make it up?


----------



## constance

> Hermes birkin, black Gucci sunglasses, Harry Winston 4-carat diamond studs, Chopard 5-carat diamond ring, Patek Philippe watch


 
gasp!

wow! do you have a photo so i can ogle?


----------



## Nola

This is a cool thread! Here´s my outfit today. Baad pic, it´s mighty difficult to take by myself  The shirt has a text on it, it says Kylie Minogue, showing my love for the girl. Also got my Ralph Lauren pink pony bag and those cool cork wedges I found. The skirt is Nanso (a Finnish brand) which I absolutely love as it is so comfy and moves nicely when I walk.


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'll be wearing this today, with black sandals.


----------



## daffie

Thank you for everyone's compliments. I think this thread is wonderful! I love everyone's outfits too =)

Today:
Guess Polka Dot Dress
Alfani Black & White heels


----------



## Nola

daffie said:
			
		

> View attachment 49366
> 
> 
> Thank you for everyone's compliments. I think this thread is wonderful! I love everyone's outfits too =)
> 
> Today:
> Guess Polka Dot Dress
> Alfani Black & White heels


 
Gorgeous Daffie!


----------



## Meandmybags

daffie said:
			
		

> View attachment 49366
> 
> 
> Thank you for everyone's compliments. I think this thread is wonderful! I love everyone's outfits too =)
> 
> Today:
> Guess Polka Dot Dress
> Alfani Black & White heels


 
Super cute dress and shoes. I like that you match red with navy blue.


----------



## Bag Fetish

daffie said:
			
		

> View attachment 49366
> 
> 
> Thank you for everyone's compliments. I think this thread is wonderful! I love everyone's outfits too =)
> 
> Today:
> Guess Polka Dot Dress
> Alfani Black & White heels


  the dress, you look great! thanks for posting.


----------



## envyme

daffie said:
			
		

> View attachment 49366
> 
> 
> Thank you for everyone's compliments. I think this thread is wonderful! I love everyone's outfits too =)
> 
> Today:
> Guess Polka Dot Dress
> Alfani Black & White heels


 
GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Daffie that is an absolutely lovely outfit


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

this is what i wore today  

white Miss Sixty turtleneck top
Lee supatube denim jeans
Alice McCall trenchcoat
and what i call my sports billy bag


----------



## daffie

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> this is what i wore today
> 
> white Miss Sixty turtleneck top
> Lee supatube denim jeans
> Alice McCall trenchcoat
> and what i call my sports billy bag


 
LOVE your coat!! =)


----------



## La Vanguardia

I love the red coat Brasilian_Babe!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

brasilian - GREAT outfit!!!  the coat is stunning


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks girls


----------



## Nola

This was taken a couple of days ago, jus forgot to post it. Just a comfy going to work oufit.


----------



## dior24

daffie said:
			
		

> View attachment 49366
> 
> 
> Thank you for everyone's compliments. I think this thread is wonderful! I love everyone's outfits too =)
> 
> Today:
> Guess Polka Dot Dress
> Alfani Black & White heels


I love your ensemble, daffie. Great style.  

My choice of outfit today, Biyan black lace dress. Accessories, Hermes black/orange combo croc birkin bought recently at Mika's store in Japan, Stuart Weitzman gold heels and Baume & Mercier Classima Executives XL watch.


----------



## manolo maven

Nola, I LOVE that top!! I want to ask where you got it but Finland is far from NYC! : (


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hey, our thread got a sticky now! Cool!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Yesterday, I went to a party out of town and here's my outfit.   It was raining hard!

- Gucci silk sweater
- Sinéquanone lace skirt
- Gucci bag 
- Mikimoto pearl necklace and bracelet
- Prada shoes (while walking in the rain as it is closed toe)
- No name shoes (quickly changed to these peep toes with rhinestones inside the party)

When travelling, I normally fold my clothes with paper to avoid wrinkling and getting snagged by sharp items in my bag.


----------



## naturale

I wore this last night--coach scarf, coach sandals, Bebe jeans, express top.


----------



## Danica

^ very lovely! you look great!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Last night...big family event at a golf club:

- black long sleeveless linen dress from Ann Taylor...(gulp) 9 years old and still looks brand new!  It is mid calf, long slits on each side, tortoise shell buttons up the back, great cut!  

- black Via Spiga high heeled sandals

- black LV multicolore pochette

today...casual BBQ:
- white Juicy polo shirt
- khaki J Crew chino shorts
- dark brown J Crew belt
- dark brown Franco Sarto slides.


----------



## Nola

manolo maven said:
			
		

> Nola, I LOVE that top!! I want to ask where you got it but Finland is far from NYC! : (


 
Haha honey it´s just from H&M. I think there´s a H&M store in NY  It´s *very* comfortable to wear.


----------



## sonya

I look 70s collegiate in a loose red and blue striped rugby shirt with a deep v (white lace bra peeking out underneath), a pleated tan corduroy knee length skirt and red roundtoe pumps


----------



## phooey

Sorry, no camera with me! 
Going out to a party so wearing black Temperley cocktail dress with deep V-neck, chiffon 3/4 length sleeves with silver leaves on it, black heels with leather rose on it, necklace with white opal pendant and matching opal earrings, black jamin puech beaded bag


----------



## kahluamilk

Just found this thread.. I luv it!
Work outfit and Sunday outfit


----------



## fashion_junky

naturale said:
			
		

> I wore this last night--coach scarf, coach sandals, Bebe jeans, express top.



Love that top and your Damier!  And your living room is very pretty


----------



## chinchillamoose

Striped cowl neck top (stripes on the cowel neck go the opposite direction), CK black herringbone cropped jeans, silver prada mary jane flats, army jacket, huge silver-black checkered tote from Target.

Edit to add:  Wearing a cowl neck, I couldn't help but think about how on Project Runway last week, Nina Garcia showed so much contempt for cowl necks.  But it can look cute!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

This isn't today's outfit, it was Saturday night's, just got around to downloading pics 

Alannah Hill Cardigan
Alannah Hill patterned stockings - i absolutely love these 
Black no name ruffled hem skirt
Black Kookai singlet
Prada peeptoes
Fendi Vanity handbag


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## fendifemale

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> This isn't today's outfit, it was Saturday night's, just got around to downloading pics
> 
> Alannah Hill Cardigan
> *Alannah Hill patterned stockings* - i absolutely love these
> Black no name ruffled hem skirt
> Black Kookai singlet
> Prada peeptoes
> Fendi Vanity handbag


those are bad!


----------



## vuittonGirl

im wearing a black suit today...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

fendifemale said:
			
		

> those are bad!


 
thanks fendifemale :shame:  i even had 2 waitresses and a bar tender ask me where i had purchased them from


----------



## Pippi

Leaf green short sleeve t-shirt, purple capris, chaco sandals, Gold/pink tourmaline/amethyst earrings, my engagement and wedding rings, peridot necklace, and two bracelets, one w/faceted amethyst to match my earrings, and one with garnets, tourmalines, and labradorites in a diamond pattern.


----------



## La Vanguardia

- Sportmax/Max Mara leather jacket (perforated and with sewn leather flowers)
- Gap flare jeans
- black Christian Louboutin Decolletes 868


----------



## fendifemale

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> - Sportmax/Max Mara leather jacket (perforated and with sewn leather flowers)
> - Gap flare jeans
> - black Christian Louboutin Decolletes 868
> 
> View attachment 52694


I love Max Mara! Very pretty coat but where are you to wear it's so chilly you have to wear a leather coat?


----------



## La Vanguardia

fendifemale said:
			
		

> I love Max Mara! Very pretty coat but where are you to wear it's so chilly you have to wear a leather coat?


 
Thanks.

The coat is perforated and very very light/thin leather. The lining is also next to nothing. It's used for spring/summer on cooler days like this week in Switzerland where it's only 15 degrees Celsius. There's no way you can use this coat for winter as it is very thin. It's like only wearing a jeans jacket but longer.


----------



## ShoooSh

Lavan ..  ur outfit ...


----------



## dior24

2day:

ck white lace top
dior jeans
cartier pelage ring
franck muller "color dreams"
lanvin pink patent leather flats with black bow
dior ballet bag in black aged crocodile & pink nylon


----------



## La Vanguardia

Chloe said:
			
		

> Lavan ..  ur outfit ...



Thanks a lot!


----------



## daffie

Marc Jacobs dress
BCBG Heels

LeVan your wardrobe is wonderful!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^Thanks daffie! 

That is such a cute outfit you have there.


----------



## moxy703

Dark wash DKNY jeans, Brown short sleeve shirt, with gold sequince flip flops and my brown and tan Gucci Jacki-o bag


----------



## moxy703

Went to dinner wit my boyfriend here is my outfit!! (tonite)
Micheal Kors top
Express Khaki Pants
Guess Nude sandles
JackiO gucci  bag


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

La Vanguardia, Daffie and Moxy703 you all look beautiful. Love those outfits 

Daffie, the MJ dress is TDF


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Brown bebe rhinestones tank top*
*white express jeans*
*brown anne klein high heels sandals*
*damier speedy 30*


----------



## chinchillamoose

Yesterday:  Paul & Joe for Target poppy print shirt, CK black herringbone cropped jeans, red Camper flats, Chanel coral Mademoiselle clutch, army green Gap belted jacket.

Today:  Yellow and hot pink Polo striped tee, jeans, olive drab Camper boxer boots, navy hoodie, generic big tote.


----------



## dior24

2day: i've got 2 events, one work & the other, press launch.

Work: 
Dior Not War T-shirt
smart grey pants by unknown label
gold Celine heels
franck muller "color dreams"
hermes dark orange croc diamond birkin
YSL sunnies

Press launch:
Dior Not War T-shirt
black skirt by Topshop 
gold celine heels
franck muller "color dreams"
hermes dark orange croc diamond birkin


----------



## dior24

I'm going to LV today. I'll be wearing

black LV top with ruffles
white shorts
hermes dark orange croc diamond birkin
franck muller "color dreams"
rhinestone gold sandals


----------



## rochasgirl

I love clothes!!!! Today, I'm wearing a Chanel black dress with skinny jeans, hermes scarf, hermes white kelly, black ferragamo flats & de la clour bichrono watch with red-croc strap & black diamonds.

Yesterday, I'm wearing michael kors printed top with roberto cavalli jeans, chanel pumps, hermes white kelly & the same de la clour bichrono watch.


----------



## lovehermes

OMG dior and rochas...gorgeous outfits!!
dior...is that a franck muller watch with colors?  How pretty!
rochas...I need to wear my hermes scarves more! 
Would love to see!!
I'm wearing black nylon Nike shorts, black Danskin short sleeve top, LaCoste black cotton zipped jacket w/hood, ss rolex w/white dial, Saucony white walking shoes, Gold Toe white socks and Hermes Trim berenia/toile w/palladium hardware.  That's what I wore to the grocery store and need to go for a walk w/o the Trim.


----------



## ayla

Daffie ! I love your MJ dress, so cute !


----------



## moxy703

Today White express bermuda shorts, black criss cross express shirt, my black nine west strappy slides, Coach black on black signature soft demi hand bag. and  My tiffanys 1837 ring, 2 heart braclets and necklace all matching!


----------



## moxy703

*Didnt post a photo earlier so here you go!! Also Dior sunnies on my head!*












  dior sunglasses






 at the car show!


----------



## fendifemale

Look like you had fun! You need to post that pic in the Coach thread.


----------



## Bag Fetish

moxy703 said:
			
		

> *Didnt post a photo earlier so here you go!! Also Dior sunnies on my head!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dior sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the car show!



 Cute car what make is it ?


----------



## Pursegrrl

I am proudly slumming around today in an old t-shirt (from P.J. Clarke's a famous bar in Manhattan), tangerine orange J. Crew shorts and really old Joan and David sandals.  Tonight I'm off to play hockey, so it's Nike sweats and tennis shoes when I head up to the rink!  Totally un-glamour girl today.


----------



## rochasgirl

love your coach bag, moxy703!!

Today, I'm wearing my Givenchy Jacket, H&M top, black pants, Chanel pupms & hermes white kelly.


----------



## dior24

lovehermes said:
			
		

> OMG dior and rochas...gorgeous outfits!!
> dior...is that a franck muller watch with colors?  How pretty!


Yes. Mine is the white strap with diamonds. It's one of my favorite piece.   

2day: 
marc jacobs sundress
jimmy choo black heels
black balenciaga weekender
franck muller "color dreams"

Tonight: I'll be watching a movie with my fiance so I'll be wearing
agnes b. T-shirt
chip & pepper jeans
rhinestone gold flats
black chanel 2.55


----------



## moxy703

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Cute car what make is it ?


 
2005 Infiniti FX 45


----------



## Bag Fetish

Very nice


----------



## La Vanguardia

This is me today:

- Schumacher cashmere/silk sweater with lace/plisee collar
- Benetton grey trousers
- Christian Louboutin Miss Tick patent pumps in brique color
- Hermès Birkin in black epsom with gold hardware
- H. Stern chandelier earrings and Bulgari gold ring


----------



## dior24

La Van, I love your CL pumps.


----------



## lovehermes

LaVan...gorgeous outfit!!  Is that Birkin a 30cm or 35cm?


----------



## dior24

2day:

jill sander red top
miss sixty jeans
tods white loafers
cartier love bracelet
franck muller "color dreams"
lv suhali le fab. in blue
dior sunglasses


----------



## Nola

Stella Mccartney for H&M shirt, miss sixty j-lots in light blue and flipflops+ MJ Danielle bag.


----------



## fendifemale

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> This is me today:
> 
> - Schumacher cashmere/silk sweater with lace/plisee collar
> - Benetton grey trousers
> - Christian Louboutin Miss Tick patent pumps in brique color
> - Hermès Birkin in black epsom with gold hardware
> - H. Stern chandelier earrings and Bulgari gold ring
> 
> View attachment 53938
> View attachment 53940


I love it! So casual but the bag and dark denim pull it together. Looks kinda dressy.


----------



## moxy703

-Limited Black pants with red pin stripes
-Red long tunic (cuts down very low) from macys
-Black lace tank top under red tunic the lace shows at the top of the shirt from NY & Co
- steve madden kitten heels in black 
- Tiffany & co jewlery (every day)
- Coach black signture demi


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks dior24, lovehermes and fedifemale.

*lovehermes - *It's a Birkin 30cm.


----------



## dior24

2day: 

Marni black silk empire line dress with appliques
green flipflops
hermes denim birkin
cartier love bracelet
chopard engagement ring
dior sunglasses


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

today's outfit:

Diesel Keate jeans
Mollini square toe slingback shoes
turtleneck top in brown
baby pink cardigan and
Burberry bag


----------



## fendifemale

I like your bag.


----------



## Jenn83

My outfit today:

This UO striped tee








Express Skinny Jeans
Black Havaianas
Blueberry Balenciaga


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

ugh...so wish I had my dig cam, but for now I'll just post a description:
Nolita black and white blouse (so comfy)
Blue asphault black corduroy pants
Bakers  strappy heals
Black balenciaga city


----------



## ilzabet

i'm  not wearing sweats today! 

new long sleeve, long torso'd bateau/wide scoop neck sweater from forever 21
ilsa paretti large bean necklace
wedding set (it's back from the jewelers!  )
small thick white gold hoops
black ralph lauren belt
SFAM NYD flares
black danskos
contacts (and my favorite sunnies - gotta love ross)
speedy 30 (really wishing i had that red epi alma....)


----------



## moxy703

Wearing my black BCBG sweat pants with the white line going down the sides
White armani exchange tshirt
black n white puma flip flops

**Just lounging around in the house till i go have dinner with a friend

For dinner i will be wearing:
XoXo denim capri pants 
Brown and tan paisly print short sleeve shirt
Brown beaded necklaces that layer on top of each other
Brown n tan jackio bag
Guess Nude Strappy sandles that cris cross on the toes and have a bow on the side (very cute) hard to explian wish i had my digi with me


----------



## dior24

2day:
Zang Toi black dress
gold sandals with rhinestones
Hermes denim/barenia birkin
Jacob & Co with black strap
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today's outfit:
Via Spiga high heeled shoes
Marcs Babydoll pants
Seduce top

it took me ages to decide which shoes to wear, i just realised i have no light turquoise coloured shoes, except for my Via Spiga shoes but only the back of the heel was turquoise  ... Now i have another excuse to go shoe shopping


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ your heels are gorgeous, they go well with your outfit!!


----------



## missbradshaw

Gap t-shirt, Karen Millen cropped trousers and Alexander McQueen shoes!


----------



## fendifemale

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> Via Spiga high heeled shoes
> Marcs Babydoll pants
> Seduce top
> 
> it took me ages to decide which shoes to wear, i just realised i have no light turquoise coloured shoes, except for my Via Spiga shoes but only the back of the heel was turquoise  ... Now i have another excuse to go shoe shopping


glad I got to see you in those heels.


----------



## may3545

This thread is awesome! You girls are beautiful!


----------



## sonya

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> Today's outfit:
> Via Spiga high heeled shoes
> Marcs Babydoll pants
> Seduce top
> 
> it took me ages to decide which shoes to wear, i just realised i have no light turquoise coloured shoes, except for my Via Spiga shoes but only the back of the heel was turquoise  ... Now i have another excuse to go shoe shopping




Those are beautiful shoes. They work well with the outfit.


----------



## HiHeels

Hi Lavanguardia - this is a fun thread and you look outstanding in every picture!  I am in love with your sweater, the one with the collar.  Oh my


----------



## dior24

2day 

Work:
Prada taffeta red dress
Giuseppe Zanotti bejewelled strappy sandals
White Suhali Lockit
Jacob & Co with black strap

Night:
Prada taffeta red dress
Stuart weitzman black heels
Mulberry Alana black bag
Jacob & Co with black strap


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Happy Friday!!!!

Long Denim blue Wet Seal puffed sleeve tee
Seven for all Mankind dojo windsor jeans
Kate Spade Cabos in Orange
Chanel Black Bowling Bag
Silver Chanel Logo stud earrings
Linked stacked goldtone bracelets
Juicy Couture charm bracelet


----------



## HiHeels

trip to ikea+errands=in the car & indoors=a/c=giddy for fall (red, purple, yellow, jeans, yippeeeee).  and i'm having a lot of fun trying to master proper hair pins (my hairdresser is trying to teach/convert me).


----------



## Heidi

HiHeel, you look great! Is that plaidtop from H&M? I&#180;m sure that I&#180;ve seen that somewhere .


----------



## HiHeels

Heidi said:
			
		

> HiHeel, you look great! Is that plaidtop from H&M? I´m sure that I´ve seen that somewhere .



i am so pleased that someone recognized it!!! yep, i have it in blue too.  i'm having a big thing for puffed shoulders at the moment.

ps thanks


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks HiHeels! You look great!


----------



## La Vanguardia

At work today:

- Bluemarine white lace top
- Nina Ricci pleated blue/white/black satin belt
- Benetton navy blue trousers
- Black pumps


----------



## barbie.belle

are we allowed to post half-naked pics? because i'm wearing a bathing suit today its hawt hawt hawt! i love this weather (bc, canada)


----------



## HiHeels

ahhhh, la van, the belt.  (melting).  you dress like i would if i had somewhere civilized (lol) to go every day (a job).  it makes a huge difference, as a fulltime mom, for me to put effort and thought in to what i wear, makes me feel human, but i do know my boundaries since it's a lot of physical work.  keep posting so i can live vicariously!


----------



## dior24

2DAY:
Stella McCartney sweater
skinny Levi's
two pave diamond horsehoes
celine boogie bag in emerald ostrich
dior shades
bvlgari Ergon watch
mikimoto pearl studs


----------



## dior24

I change my outfit now to:
fuschia tee
Agnes B. black skirt
two pave diamond horseshoes
chanel white jumbo 2.55
silver hoop earrings
dior bangles


----------



## Heidi

HiHeels said:
			
		

> i am so pleased that someone recognized it!!! yep, i have it in blue too. i'm having a big thing for puffed shoulders at the moment.


 
Me too  . I love puffed sleeves even more than the bubbleskirts!


----------



## La Vanguardia

HiHeels said:
			
		

> ahhhh, la van, the belt.  (melting).  you dress like i would if i had somewhere civilized (lol) to go every day (a job).  it makes a huge difference, as a fulltime mom, for me to put effort and thought in to what i wear, makes me feel human, but i do know my boundaries since it's a lot of physical work.  keep posting so i can live vicariously!



Thank HiHeels! The belt is beautiful! I saw it before in a magazine and I thought, I need to have the belt really bad! So, I called Nina Ricci in Paris and they shipped it to me.


----------



## HiHeels

hi heidi!  puff puff, more puff today. 

bummer, site isn't letting me upload a bigger pic.


----------



## dior24

2day: 

white halter polo-inspired top by fred perry 
white tiered skirt by blumarine
hermes bolduc twilly worn on wrist
sterling silver collier area necklace by hermes
blvgari ergon
white shoulder birkin by hermes
red patent wedges


----------



## HiHeels

one more try...

woohoo, it worked!


----------



## HiHeels

sunday brunch.  can't see it in the pics but the shoes are red suede.  i like the pleats on the back of the jacket.


----------



## S'Mom

J....I love that jacket!  I love jackets with an interesting back!  Do you get the Peruvian Connection catalogue?  If so, there's a great white shirt with puff shoulders you might like.  I'm ordering one and a few of these totally great L/S cotton/lycra jersey Tees with extra long sleeves that bunch a little at the wrist.   Would look great on you!


----------



## HiHeels

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> J....I love that jacket!  I love jackets with an interesting back!  Do you get the Peruvian Connection catalogue?  If so, there's a great white shirt with puff shoulders you might like.  I'm ordering one and a few of these totally great L/S cotton/lycra jersey Tees with extra long sleeves that bunch a little at the wrist.   Would look great on you!



well i hadn't heard of it before now - which is a surprise considering how i surf the net, professionally and personally.  thanks for the tip.  i'm fixated on a french brand right now, a.p.c. - for some reason I am convinced if I tossed most of my wardrobe and replaced it almost entirely with one brand my life would be more organized and less chaotic (dreaming).  i doubt i would do it, but you know sometimes you go into a store and like everything and just think, it would be very nice and convenient if this were just my closet, if i took one of everything and was done with it.  
the white shirt you recommended looks very very nice, like very smooth amazing cotton.  the tees - no can do (the stomach, which i'm nearly pro at concealing, is a scary scary place on me post-pregnancy, but anything with even the slightest drape/cling factor gives it away).
the jacket, yahoo, is from target.  i'm wearing $288 shoes, $140 jeans, a hand-me-down t-shirt and a target jacket - and yes, for me, that jacket is all about the back (has a really nice shawl collar though and slightly puffed shoulders as well).  

ps, hi hi hi!!!


----------



## dior24

HiHeels, love your shoes. It's a bargain at $288 only. 

2day:
dior white pleated top
black skinny jeans
hermes white JPG
diamond pave horseshoes
Jacob & Co with yellow strap


----------



## sonya

shopmom411 said:
			
		

> J....I love that jacket!  I love jackets with an interesting back!  Do you get the Peruvian Connection catalogue?  If so, there's a great white shirt with puff shoulders you might like.  I'm ordering one and a few of these totally great L/S cotton/lycra jersey Tees with extra long sleeves that bunch a little at the wrist.   Would look great on you!



I like the jacket too. Salvatore Ferragamo has a beautiful leather jacket with a pleated back. It comes in black and tan. I was staring at that jacket for a long time at the store yesterday. I really do love that pleating.


----------



## sonya

HiHeels said:
			
		

> ahhhh, la van, the belt.  (melting).  you dress like i would if i had somewhere civilized (lol) to go every day (a job).  it makes a huge difference, as a fulltime mom, for me to put effort and thought in to what i wear, makes me feel human, but i do know my boundaries since it's a lot of physical work.  keep posting so i can live vicariously!



I love that belt too!  I loved the whole Nina Ricci collection this spring. So ladylike and fresh.


----------



## La Vanguardia

HiHeels said:
			
		

> hi heidi! puff puff, more puff today.


 
I really like this outfit! I love puff sleeves and I'm glad there's more of them showing up lately!


----------



## dior24

Same outfit, only a change of accessories:

fendi suede crackled spy
manolo blahniks silver heels
add a black fendi b. belt
chopard diamond studs


----------



## HiHeels

*la vanguardia* you are truly inspiring me now, just having seen your previous pictures - thank you.
*sonya* the jacket sounds amazing! pleated leather, wowee. and nina ricci is way underplayed editorially speaking in the us.

the shoes - i ought to take a closeup.  they were $288 canadian (i remember the exact price because i was trying to figure out what that was in US $ at the time, but gave up and just bought them a year ago).


----------



## HiHeels

it doesn't get simpler then all white and a navy cotton blazer.  craving simplicity.


----------



## HiHeels

dior24 said:
			
		

> HiHeels, love your shoes. It's a bargain at $288 only.



lol, it's all relative.  $288 isn't exactly a bargain for me - but it's a good fair price for shoes i will get a lot of use out of.  a target jacket for $27 is a bargain (and for some people, a jacket for $27 still isn't a bargain).  but i do care about the quality (and comfort) of my shoes.  quality is the rule for all my clothes actually, but i keep an open mind and if i find a jacket that seems well made and with a nice design, i won't turn my nose up at the label.


----------



## dior24

2day:

Marc Jacobs black tank top
Shaghai Tang skirt with gold dragon motifs
black belt by unknown brand
Chloe black strappy heels
gold vintage chanel 2.55
Gucci sunglasses
Bvlgari ergon


----------



## Shari

HiHeels you have a really nice, classic, straightforward style! It is very much what I am aiming for!


----------



## HiHeels

Shari said:
			
		

> HiHeels you have a really nice, classic, straightforward style! It is very much what I am aiming for!



:kiss:  thank you.


----------



## moxy703

Cant really tell, but i am wearing a long black gown that has rinestones right under the breast line it was for a wedding i went to on this past friday


----------



## La Vanguardia

At work and at play today:

- Hermès black Birkin
- D&G denim jacket
- MiuMiu black crochet skirt
- Christian Louboutin red Harry patent pumps
- H&M black T-shirt
- Accessorize necklace


----------



## RoseMary

^ you look fab!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Thanks!


----------



## HiHeels

superb lavan - you are flawless!


----------



## hmwe46

Silly pic but I love this jacket (taupe suede Max Mara hoodie trench coat) and my paddy is still new and fun!

[edit] oops, wrong pic... that was my Michael Kors with my mousse paddy.

Here are both pics!


----------



## fendifemale

who is the dalmatian jacket by? i like it.


----------



## hmwe46

Thanks!

It's pretty outrageous, but at 5'5" size 4 I think it's 'small' enough to not be too over the top 

It's a Michael Kors from Fall '05; my DH got it from NM.  They only offered one in each size so *hopefully* I won't run into someone else with it too!!





			
				fendifemale said:
			
		

> who is the dalmatian jacket by? i like it.


----------



## HiHeels

hmwe46 - great posts.  yey coats, yey fall!!!
i love the combinations you chose with the bags.
imaxmara


----------



## koukanamiya

First time posting on this thread.  Since my work place has a dresscode, my wardrobe is going to be pretty boring.  Here goes, for today:

- White Esprit dress-shirt with Pink, Magenta, and black pinstripes
- Black Zara TRF dress pants
- Black Anne Klein flat shoes


----------



## shani

Everyone here looks so pretty.  Great taste!


----------



## La Vanguardia

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> First time posting on this thread. Since my work place has a dresscode, my wardrobe is going to be pretty boring. Here goes, for today:
> 
> - White Esprit dress-shirt with Pink, Magenta, and black pinstripes
> - Black Zara TRF dress pants
> - Black Anne Klein flat shoes


 
Looks very corporate like. That's actually one aspect that I love where I work since you can be more creative and nobody cares.


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Looks very corporate like. That's actually one aspect that I love where I work since you can be more creative and nobody cares.




i totally agree, where you work and what you do can have a big impact on your style - though there are always ways to work around it i think.  i always worked in creative fields/offices, so i really got to dress for myself.  now that i'm at home and freelancing, there is a lot of freedom still, but i have to be careful not to get lazy and turn into a slob.  i enjoy clothes too much to just wear some horrible mommy uniform.  i actually find it's easier to dress well then to dress overly casual - i'm not a sweats and sneakers kind of girl.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Another casual day at the office:

- Hermès ostrich Bolide
- Thomas Pink striped shirt (it's supposed to be 3/4 length, but since I'm small, the length looks somehow odd!  I also put on Hermès cufflinks , though you don't see it. I borrowed them from my husband!  )
- Gap jeans
- Christian Louboutin "Cataribbon" espadrille wedges
- Hermès Literatur pochette


----------



## koukanamiya

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Another casual day at the office:
> 
> - Hermès ostrich Bolide
> - Thomas Pink striped shirt (it's supposed to be 3/4 length, but since I'm small, the length looks somehow odd!  I also put on Hermès cufflinks , though you don't see it. I borrowed them from my husband!  )
> - Gap jeans
> - Christian Louboutin "Cataribbon" espadrille wedges
> - Hermès Literatur pochette


 
LaVan, you look fabulous!!  Wow ...  Everything goes together so well!


----------



## koukanamiya

HiHeels said:
			
		

> i totally agree, where you work and what you do can have a big impact on your style - though there are always ways to work around it i think. i always worked in creative fields/offices, so i really got to dress for myself. now that i'm at home and freelancing, there is a lot of freedom still, but i have to be careful not to get lazy and turn into a slob. i enjoy clothes too much to just wear some horrible mommy uniform. i actually find it's easier to dress well then to dress overly casual - i'm not a sweats and sneakers kind of girl.


 
HiHeels, I really like your style too!!  I really have no styles at all.  It is probably a good thing that my workplace has a dresscode because at least that way I can be told how to dress.  On weekends I dress like crap, partly because if I get too dressed up, my folks will throw a fit (they believe I shouldn't dress up if I'm just going to be hanging out with family).


----------



## koukanamiya

Ok, my boring outfit for the day:

- Express Light Green 3/4 Sleeve Shirt with White, Dark Green, Pale Pink and Bright Pink pinstripes (yup, love pinstripes)
- Zara Black TRF Dress Pants
- Anne Klein Black Flat Shoes


----------



## La Vanguardia

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> LaVan, you look fabulous!!  Wow ...  Everything goes together so well!



Thanks Kou!!! Now that I look at my picture again, I look too blue!!!  Closer though, my shirt has fuchsia pinstripes, but looks more offwhite in the picture, how odd!

Hey, since you like pinstripes and use dress shirts a lot for your work, the next time you're in the UK, grab some shirts from Thomas Pink! They have loads of 3/4 length and pinstripes in all colors! Also, you get to put cufflinks and get the small round palladium ones from Hermès (comes in different colors)!!!


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Thanks Kou!!! Now that I look at my picture again, I look too blue!!!  Closer though, my shirt has fuchsia pinstripes, but looks more offwhite in the picture, how odd!
> 
> Hey, since you like pinstripes and use dress shirts a lot for your work, the next time you're in the UK, grab some shirts from Thomas Pink! They have loads of 3/4 length and pinstripes in all colors! Also, you get to put cufflinks and get the small round palladium ones from Hermès (comes in different colors)!!!



hi *kou*, hi! (that's me waving!)

*la van*, it all looks great.  can't see the fuchsia stripes, it's true, but now that i know they're there, i like the outfit even more.  thomas pink shirts are too short on me (kou, they sell them in the us), but that one fits you perfectly (the shorter sleeve length just looks tidy, not at all odd).  i prefer turnbull & asser for me - their women's shirts are so long it's amazing.  but i love love the thomas pink knotted cufflinks that they sell - i love the colors so much i scoop up a handful when i go in there.


----------



## HiHeels

from yesterday.  it was hot out.


----------



## dior24

2day:

black dress with short-sleeve
chanel pearls belt
D&G jeans
black polka dots heels by YSL
cornflower blue croc balenciaga
Jacob & Co watch with blue croc strap
Gucci shades
Harry Winston diamond ring & diamond drop earrings


----------



## envyme

HiHeels said:
			
		

> from yesterday. it was hot out.


 
I love your style! I love the way you put pieces together. Simply marvelous!


----------



## HiHeels

envyme said:
			
		

> I love your style! I love the way you put pieces together. Simply marvelous!



are you talking to me?  really? 
hot damn  
thank you!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

HiHeels said:
			
		

> from yesterday.  it was hot out.



I love this outfit!!! It's so fresh and summery!


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> I love this outfit!!! It's so fresh and summery!



summer clothes do bore me usually, so i figured i would try giving it my 100% with this skirt.  looking forward to cooler weather!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Hiheels I love that outfit. I don't think I could pull it off but you look gorgeous. Simple yet cute!


----------



## HiHeels

ahhhhhhh  i'm so in love with tpf at this moment.  :shame:


----------



## HiHeels

going to the hardware store.


----------



## lovehermes

HiHeels...you look so pretty going to the hardware store!!  

LaVan...you look so chic!!  Now I know I can wear my ostrich Bolide with jeans!!


----------



## HiHeels

lovehermes said:
			
		

> HiHeels...you look so pretty going to the hardware store!!
> 
> LaVan...you look so chic!!  Now I know I can wear my ostrich Bolide with jeans!!



yes, can you believe truly we just went to the hardware store?!  i recently concluded that life is too short to save the best for "some day."  we got our non-slip tub adhesive strips and a suction hook.  
LaVan is our absolute hermes model!  the best.  i check every day to see her outfits.


----------



## La Vanguardia

At work:

- Hermès Paris-Bombay bag
- Manolo Blahnik "Seradaby D' Orsay" heels
- Kookai lace skirt
- Zara T-shirt
- Claire's necklace


----------



## La Vanguardia

lovehermes said:
			
		

> HiHeels...you look so pretty going to the hardware store!!
> 
> LaVan...you look so chic!!  Now I know I can wear my ostrich Bolide with jeans!!



Thanks for the compliments! I wear my Bolide a lot with jeans and casual clothes actually.


----------



## Greentea

Beautiful,  La Van!!


----------



## daffie

LeVan: I love your style!! =)


----------



## Greentea

Me today:
(I am the epitome of hi-low style!!)
GAP Chocolate brown linen skirt
white v-neck J Crew tee
green/brown beaded silk ballet flats
green beaded earrings
diamond tennis bracelet
Cartier tank watch
Hermes potiron Birkin 35


----------



## Greentea

Hi Heels, I love your style! Perfection!
La Van, you always look so classic!


----------



## HiHeels

Greentea said:
			
		

> Me today:
> (I am the epitome of hi-low style!!)
> GAP Chocolate brown linen skirt
> white v-neck J Crew tee
> green/brown beaded silk ballet flats
> green beaded earrings
> diamond tennis bracelet
> Cartier tank watch
> Hermes potiron Birkin 35



omgd, but the effect is so chic.  i can never usually visualize when people only post text for these things, but for some reason, with this i can and i love the earthy brown, green color scheme with crisp white and the feminine profile (linen skirt, beaded flats).  very very nice.
oh, and your accessories, well... hot damn!


----------



## aprild

Trouser jeans
Black Lacoste V-neck tee
Black Chanel sneakers
Black Gucci Blondie
Gucci watch
Assher cut post earrings


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

I'm missing a lot in the jewelry section lol!

Actually, now that I see myself a lot in the pictures, I'm really motivated to go to the gym to lose 3 kilos of fat!!!


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> At work:
> 
> - Hermès Paris-Bombay bag
> - Manolo Blahnik "Seradaby D' Orsay" heels
> - Kookai lace skirt
> - Zara T-shirt
> - Claire's necklace



oh *lavan* love it.

*aprild* what i wouldn't give for a picture!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

HiHeels said:
			
		

> from yesterday. it was hot out.


 
OMG!  I LOVE that outfit, HiHeels!!  It's so summer-ish, chic, and elegant at the same time.  You look GOOD!!!


----------



## koukanamiya

Casual day today, which means ... super sloppy disaster style over here.

- Lavender baby tee (no brand)
- Dark Blue Zara Boot Leg Low-Rise Jeans
- White Flat Sandals
- Dark Grey Kenneth Cole Reaction Messenger Bag
- Jewelry: I always wear one crystal stud on my right ear and two crystal studs on my left

OMG ... I'm so boring~~~


----------



## koukanamiya

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I'm missing a lot in the jewelry section lol!
> 
> Actually, now that I see myself a lot in the pictures, I'm really motivated to go to the gym to lose 3 kilos of fat!!!


 
LaVan, you don't need to lose weight.  You look fabulous!!  I need some serious lessons in wardrobe ...  I'm fashion-challenged


----------



## HiHeels

koukanamiya said:
			
		

> Casual day today, which means ... super sloppy disaster style over here.
> 
> - Lavender baby tee (no brand)
> - Dark Blue Zara Boot Leg Low-Rise Jeans
> - White Flat Sandals
> - Dark Grey Kenneth Cole Reaction Messenger Bag
> - Jewelry: I always wear one crystal stud on my right ear and two crystal studs on my left
> 
> OMG ... I'm so boring~~~



kou, this sounds really good.  i  white for summer shoes.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Casual Friday!

white t-shirt from Nordies
Joe's Socialite jeans
brown leather RL belt
creme colored macrame high wedge shoes

...and I'm rockin' my Saleya PM to tie it all together (trust me, it works!)


----------



## sonya

HiHeels said:
			
		

> from yesterday.  it was hot out.



That skirt looks like Moschino Cheap & Chic. Who is it by?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

this is last night's outfit  i wore it out to go out for drinks and clubbing with friends and my fiance.

Alannah Hill "Puff the magic dragon" cashmere cardigan
Alice McCall "out on the weekend" strapless dress
Casadei Mary Jane high heels
Pearl necklace, earrings and bracelets
no bag, i got my fiance to carry all my stuff for me last night


----------



## HiHeels

sonya said:
			
		

> That skirt looks like Moschino Cheap & Chic. Who is it by?



love your avatars!  
it's from anthropologie, way on sale.  



brasilian babe, you look crazy cute.


----------



## daffie

brasilian babe, that is a HOT outfit!! =)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks HighHeels and Daffie


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

LaVan I love love love your Manolo Blahnik "Seradaby D' Orsay" heels


----------



## dior24

Hi, everyone. I'm in Malaysia now, attending Siti Nurhaliza's wedding tmw. Just now, I went shopping with Kris Dayanti for shoes and accessories before meeting Adjie Notonegero to see our kebayas. 

This was what I wore for shopping:
dior black tee 
black skinny jeans
hermes orange croc diamond birkin
marc jacobs black patent flats
bvlgari ergon w/black strap
cartier pave diamond ring
dior shades

We'll be meeting Siti tonight. Wish you a blessing & happily-ever-after marriage, Siti. Muackz!


----------



## HiHeels

short sleeve top, jeans and gold shoes.


----------



## winternight

Last night

Black BCBG bubble skirt - not poofy though, hangs nicely -
brown J.Crew ribbed tank
black crocheted shrug
black Prada sport leather ballet flats
black Gucci scarf bag (scarf is brown horsebit on black)
pearl stud earrings

Today

Barney's grey tee shirt with a black butterfly
Tiffany's white gold dragonfly dangling earrings (mixing up the bugs, LOL)
Gap blue jeans - dark wash
black Prada Sport ballet flats
black Prada Animalar tote (w/silver dragon/snake design)


----------



## koukanamiya

dior24 said:
			
		

> Hi, everyone. I'm in Malaysia now, attending Siti Nurhaliza's wedding tmw. Just now, I went shopping with Kris Dayanti for shoes and accessories before meeting Adjie Notonegero to see our kebayas.
> 
> This was what I wore for shopping:
> dior black tee
> black skinny jeans
> hermes orange croc diamond birkin
> marc jacobs black patent flats
> bvlgari ergon w/black strap
> cartier pave diamond ring
> dior shades
> 
> We'll be meeting Siti tonight. Wish you a blessing & happily-ever-after marriage, Siti. Muackz!


 
Wait wait wait, you are wearing the diamond Birkin?!   You MUST post a picture of that!


----------



## koukanamiya

I'm actually more dressed up today.  Here's what I wore to work:

- Black Blazer with Red Pinstripes from G2000
- Dark Red (like Rouge H color) Cami from Limited (inside the blazer)
- Black Dress Pants from Zara
- Black Flat Shoes from Anne Klein
- Pearl Necklace with Red and White Pearls and Rose Quartz
- Matching earrings


----------



## redrose1028

Today I was just hanging out so I had on:
-white abercrombie tee that had Abercrombie written in dark blue written down the side
- blue lace cami underneath
-Dark washed jeans from Express
-and my Opal (birthstone) ring!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Brasilian_Babe* - The Manolo "Seradaby" shoes are great! I love them. I think your outfit is so cute, by the way.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Me, yesterday, at work:

- Zara dress
- Rebecca Taylor pumps
- Hermès Kelly, 25cm, retourne, prune color, chevre mysore


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ the dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## Fesdu

me today for work

dark blue crew neck fitted tee from jcrew
navy pinstripe slacks from I don't remember...
snake print peeptoe pumps 
Hermes Canvas black/prune tote

no necklace no ring no earrings..b o r i n g....


----------



## HiHeels

felt silly and playful i guess, went out to splash in the puddles and shop with my daughter. galoshes, tights, dress.


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Me, yesterday, at work:
> 
> - Zara dress
> - Rebecca Taylor pumps
> - Hermès Kelly, 25cm, retourne, prune color, chevre mysore
> 
> View attachment 60687



La Van you seem to be so consistent with your style.  I am all over the place.  One minute I want to be refined, classic, another I'm wearing a leather cuff and converse then sometimes... I don't know.


----------



## Yorelica

You all look beautiful in your out fits  

Its so much fun to browse through the pages to see pretty pictures !


----------



## fendifemale

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Me, yesterday, at work:
> 
> - Zara dress
> - Rebecca Taylor pumps
> - Hermès Kelly, 25cm, retourne, prune color, chevre mysore
> 
> View attachment 60687


very pretty


----------



## HiHeels

today


----------



## La Vanguardia

Casual day at work:

- Hermès Kelly, 25cm, retourne, prune color, chevre mysore
- Gap jeans
- Zara merino wool/silk sweater
- Hermès Tohu Bohu scarf
- Muxart shoes


----------



## La Vanguardia

HiHeels said:
			
		

> felt silly and playful i guess, went out to splash in the puddles and shop with my daughter. galoshes, tights, dress.



This outfit is SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## HiHeels

cute, yep.  i'm dressed like a 3 year old, and you're the polished sophisticate.  could you rub some of that polish off on me?  
i got a new dress today - i'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## Fesdu

HiHeels said:
			
		

> cute, yep. i'm dressed like a 3 year old, and you're the polished sophisticate. could you rub some of that polish off on me?
> i got a new dress today - i'll post it tomorrow.



LOL that is NOT TRUE! You look like you walk right out of a magazine! 
Can't wait to see your new dress!!!


----------



## HiHeels

Fesdu said:
			
		

> LOL that is NOT TRUE! You look like you walk right out of a magazine!
> Can't wait to see your new dress!!!



 you silly bug.  
well, now you can see what i'm in when i'm typing to you...
well, no, actually now i'm in pajamas. 
good night. :kiss:


----------



## barbie.belle

hiheels that outfit with the tights and dress and boots *is* cute.
you totally pull it off.


----------



## tokyogirl

Hi Heels, you look so cute!


----------



## tokyogirl

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> Me, yesterday, at work:
> 
> - Zara dress
> - Rebecca Taylor pumps
> - Hermès Kelly, 25cm, retourne, prune color, chevre mysore
> 
> View attachment 60687



La Van, you look sophisticated and so well put together as usual....

Do you ride your bicycle in your outfit?


----------



## HiHeels

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> La Van, you look sophisticated and so well put together as usual....
> 
> Do you ride your bicycle in your outfit?



if she does, isn't that a beautiful image? 
*barbie.belle, tokyo girl*  


today:


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^ With this outfit, yes, I rode my bicycle!!!


----------



## tokyogirl

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> ^^ With this outfit, yes, I rode my bicycle!!!



Love it!


----------



## tokyogirl

Hi Heels, I love how you can pull off -- very well -- so many looks.


----------



## Fesdu

i agree with tokyogirl! HH you can have so many looks! Love that dress on you!! You know how I love your curly hair..but I love it just as much when you put them up!!!


----------



## HiHeels

tokyogirl said:
			
		

> Hi Heels, I love how you can pull off -- very well -- so many looks.




 you read my mind.  i was thinking that i'm pretty schizophrenic and i wish i had a signature look or style.  not going to happen for this gemini and i guess i should stop fighting it. lol.

ps i really appreciate the feedback (*fesdu* you too).  i was on the fence about the dress but next summer when it's 100 degrees i'll be glad i have it i think.


----------



## fendifemale

Very pretty dress high heels.


----------



## HiHeels

fendifemale said:
			
		

> Very pretty dress high heels.



 100% positive.  it's a keeper then.


----------



## dior24

2day:
Pucci dress
LV black epi alma
gold sandals
Bvlgari ergon
silver hoop earrings


----------



## Danica

I just wanted to jump in and say that you girls look fantastic! I love looking at this thread! more people need to post! lol


----------



## koukanamiya

HiHeels said:
			
		

> if she does, isn't that a beautiful image?
> *barbie.belle, tokyo girl*
> 
> 
> today:


 
HiHeels, you look fab!!! And I LOVE that dress! Where did you get it?


----------



## koukanamiya

I'm waiting til winter to start taking pictures of me wearing my wardrobe.  I tend to look better in turtlenecks and coats.


----------



## La Vanguardia

A very pink day at the office ... this time not riding my bicycle.

- Hermès Kelly, 32cm, sellier, fuchsia color, chevre de coromandel leather
- Moschino fuchsia pink skirt and jacket
- Hermès Passage a Paris scarf
- Jimmy Choo blue suede heels
- Mango white top


----------



## koukanamiya

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> A very pink day at the office ... this time not riding my bicycle.
> 
> - Hermès Kelly, 32cm, sellier, fuchsia color, chevre de coromandel leather
> - Moschino fuchsia pink skirt and jacket
> - Hermès Passage a Paris scarf
> - Jimmy Choo blue suede heels
> - Mango white top


 
Wow!!  Fabulous!!!!  Looooove the pinks~


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^Thanks! It is a head turner since it's so bright hahaha!!!


----------



## HiHeels

ooo, *la van*, the shoes are such an excellent contrast with the pink.  i thought they were black but dark blue suede is even better.  this is wonderful!

the dress is from Maria Bonita Extra - loads of kooky details that don't show up in the picture (2 front pockets, a cascade of fabric petals below the very rounded collar, etc.)

*kou* don't keep us waiting.  no one is judging here... well, lol, probably plenty of people are judging:s , but that doesn't keep us away .  everyone's at least too polite to post anything but positive .  it's just a fun way to share.


----------



## lovehermes

la van...how pretty is that!!

kou...I'm w/you...I feel better in t-necks and coats/jackets.  Right now all I'm wearing are shorts and a top both in black...summer is so boring for me w/clothes.


----------



## La Vanguardia

HiHeels said:
			
		

> ooo, *la van*, the shoes are such an excellent contrast with the pink.  i thought they were black but dark blue suede is even better.  this is wonderful!
> 
> the dress is from Maria Bonita Extra - loads of kooky details that don't show up in the picture (2 front pockets, a cascade of fabric petals below the very rounded collar, etc.)
> 
> *kou* don't keep us waiting.  no one is judging here... well, lol, probably plenty of people are judging:s , but that doesn't keep us away .  everyone's at least too polite to post anything but positive .  it's just a fun way to share.



Thanks! In real life, the blue suede shoes is a fabulous contrast to the pink outfit! I love it! I think black will be too strong of a contrast.

I also love Maria Bonita! When I lived in Brazil I went to that boutique a lot!

Kou - I agree with HH, it's fun to share and seeing others pictures gives me ideas on dressing up!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks lovehermes!


----------



## HiHeels

lovehermes said:
			
		

> la van...how pretty is that!!
> 
> kou...I'm w/you...I feel better in t-necks and coats/jackets.  Right now all I'm wearing are shorts and a top both in black...summer is so boring for me w/clothes.



i used to hate summer, but there is fashion out there for this hot season, i swear.  light blouses and linen blazers with long shorts, dresses  etc.  it's much more fun then i ever realized.


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> *1.*Thanks! In real life, the blue suede shoes is a fabulous contrast to the pink outfit! I love it! I think black will be too strong of a contrast.
> *2.*I also love Maria Bonita! When I lived in Brazil I went to that boutique a lot!
> *3.*Kou - I agree with HH, it's fun to share and seeing others pictures gives me ideas on dressing up!



1. i couldn't agree more.
2. the world is getting smaller every minute (do you miss brazil at all? living in switzerland must influence your style, yes?).
3. _you_ are a total inspiration.  i check this thread every day to see if you've posted.


----------



## Krysta

Hope you girls don't mind me joining in, on another forum I use I post in the 'what are you wearing today' thread often so I thought I'd post the same on here to 

This was my outfit for today:






* The skirt and top are by a Australian designer (Alannah Hill)
* Jimmy Choo sandals with bows
* Blue caviar leather Chanel

I was very red/white/blue patriotic today


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

^^
Krysta  great to see another voguette on here, lovely outfit, i love the colour co ordination and the red choos are hot!


----------



## Fesdu

HiHeels and La Van..what are you wearing today? *waiting*


----------



## lovehermes

Fesdu said:
			
		

> HiHeels and La Van..what are you wearing today? *waiting*


 
me too!  I think they should write a book...no kidding.  There are so many crazy wardrobe/style books out there....this one would surely be a winner!!  Believe me...I've read them all!


----------



## dior24

La Van, you are stunning!


----------



## Fesdu

lovehermes said:
			
		

> me too! I think they should write a book...no kidding. There are so many crazy wardrobe/style books out there....this one would surely be a winner!! Believe me...I've read them all!



 coudln't agree more!


----------



## HiHeels

omgd, you 2 are so funny.  i thought maybe no one would look on a weekend:shame:.
here ya go.


----------



## HiHeels

krysta, i bet you looked light as a feather in that, like you were floating - the skirt looks like it would swing and swirl about your knees when you walk.


----------



## Fesdu

whoa HH you look sooo cute today!!! I love that style on you!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great outfit high heels, love that black top you have on  
This is what i wore today:
Fred Perry argyle vest
Ralph Lauren skinny polo shirt
Supre 3/4 length tweed pants
D&G kitten heels
Chloe silver silverado


----------



## dior24

Gosss grey/black striped top
Hugo Boss grey silk pants 
Dior silver strappy heels with rhinestones
Fendi Suede Spy in bright green with embroidery
Franck Muller dreams watch


----------



## HiHeels

*fesdu* 
*brasilian babe* cute outfit 

today's pic came out super yellow.  sorry. the only thing harder then wearing fire engine red cashmere knit pants is photographing them.


----------



## Fesdu

HiHeels said:
			
		

> *fesdu*
> *brasilian babe* cute outfit
> 
> today's pic came out super yellow. sorry. the only thing harder then wearing fire engine red cashmere knit pants is photographing them.




HH that is pretty yellow....all I can tell is those shoes are super cute!!!!! (btw clean out your inbox..you busy bee)..


----------



## La Vanguardia

Krysta said:
			
		

> Hope you girls don't mind me joining in, on another forum I use I post in the 'what are you wearing today' thread often so I thought I'd post the same on here to
> 
> This was my outfit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * The skirt and top are by a Australian designer (Alannah Hill)
> * Jimmy Choo sandals with bows
> * Blue caviar leather Chanel
> 
> I was very red/white/blue patriotic today



Welcome! This outfit is so cute and I love the shoes!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*HiHeels and Fesdu - *I was away in Brussels and just came back! Now, I need to figure out what to wear ... mmm


----------



## La Vanguardia

HiHeels said:
			
		

> 1. i couldn't agree more.
> 2. the world is getting smaller every minute (do you miss brazil at all? living in switzerland must influence your style, yes?).
> 3. _you_ are a total inspiration.  i check this thread every day to see if you've posted.



2. I don't miss Brazil at all. Before I moved there, I travelled around the country and so when my boss offered the job, I accepted. However, I was living in Sao Paulo and didn't really enjoy it that much. My boss asked me to stay longer but I declined. I love living in Switzerland and the security it offers  And, yes, Switzerland does influence my dressing as I can wear whatever I want and nobody cares  

3. Thanks for the compliments. I also love your style! It's nice to see what people wear and get inspiration from them.


----------



## HiHeels

welcome home la van! 
brussels - my mom just got home from antwerp.
yes, i remember well your adventures in brazil! switzerland - i perfectly understand the allure.  i felt very comfortable there and we will be back. 
go get dressed.


----------



## Fesdu

welcome home LaVan..i'll be waiting~~~


----------



## Pursegrrl

Casual day today doing a little shopping with the BF for a new shirt and tie for him.

Nordstrom plain white t-shirt
Juicy small heart earrings
Joe's cigarrette jeans
Franco Sarto ankle boots (SO hot with the jeans)
Ralph Lauren black belt
LV mono Cabas Piano


----------



## La Vanguardia

At the office:

- Akris top
- tulip-style skirt
- Hermès Paris-Bombay PM bag in epsom leather
- Rebecca Taylor pumps (with the clip on feathers that I wear sometimes)
- Mikimoto pearl necklace, bracelet, and earrings


----------



## lovehermes

La Van!!  You look so cute dressed like that!  Love your bag and the pumps!


----------



## HiHeels

la van - love the feathers!  i'm nuts about feathers.  i wear them in my hair sometimes, or pull the stems of a few through a wool scarf that is wrapped around my neck in the fall/winter.  also in blazers that have a flower hole in the lapel.
and i'm obsessed with the color of your skirt lately, and now here it is again.  it looks like the teal that i'm obsessing about anyway - might be different irl.
beautiful.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks lovehermes and hiheels!

*HiHeels - *The color of the skirt is indeed teal!


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> *HiHeels - *The color of the skirt is indeed teal!



ahhhhh, heaven.  
colors strike a chord with me, maybe once or twice a year, where there is just one that i am nutso about.  right now, teal, and sometimes teal with deep deep blood red - a touch deeper then blood red, like a sinister blood red, vs. true bright blood red... sorry for getting morbid.
ooooooo teal...


----------



## Eponineslove

This is what I plan on wearing tomorrow for school.  I'll probably wear a white short-sleeve or a tank top instead.. it's a lot hotter than I realized.

I also have on white ballet slippers and my pink messenger bag.

Edit: Forgot the pic!


----------



## Fesdu

LaVan can I have your feather shoes? they are gorgeous!!!!
and PB looks great on you! 
you are always so well put together!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^ Thanks! You can virtually borrow it anytime lol!


----------



## dior24

2day:

Yves Saint Laurent silk cashmere creamy-white top
Dior grey jeans
Gucci black patent leather heels
Hermes ivoire croc birkin
2 bottega veneta sterling silver bracelet each worn on both wrist
Philip stein double diamond chronograph wth black croc strap


----------



## HiHeels

a dull day.


----------



## La Vanguardia

A purple day:

- Prada skirt
- Prada silk top
- Jimmy Choo sandals


----------



## HiHeels

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> A purple day:
> 
> - Prada skirt
> - Prada silk top
> - Jimmy Choo sandals
> 
> View attachment 64395




pretty purple prada
(a day of alliteration)

must be warmer there then here.


----------



## graceful

You ladies have wonderful taste!  I just went through much of this tread and am inspired!  Thanks1


----------



## sonya

Brasilian_Babe said:
			
		

> this is last night's outfit  i wore it out to go out for drinks and clubbing with friends and my fiance.
> 
> Alannah Hill "Puff the magic dragon" cashmere cardigan
> Alice McCall "out on the weekend" strapless dress
> Casadei Mary Jane high heels
> Pearl necklace, earrings and bracelets
> no bag, i got my fiance to carry all my stuff for me last night



So cute! I love those shoes in person.


----------



## winona77

top and shorts by Wilfred (Canadian)
Frye Boots
Chocolate Fendi Spy


----------



## Irishgal

winona77 said:
			
		

> top and shorts by Wilfred (Canadian)
> Frye Boots
> Chocolate Fendi Spy


 

Only you could make that outfit look so damn good.


----------



## HiHeels

winona77 said:
			
		

> top and shorts by Wilfred (Canadian)
> Frye Boots
> Chocolate Fendi Spy




you look absolutely terrific.  ifrye boots!


----------



## La Vanguardia

HiHeels said:
			
		

> pretty purple prada
> (a day of alliteration)
> 
> must be warmer there then here.



I'm glad it became warmer. August was ridiculously cold and rainy. Now, I'm glad the sun is back, at least for a while until it becomes autumn.


----------



## magdalena

I love the daily wear threads. I keep forgetting to take mine every day!







Lux Coat - Urban Outfitters 25$ (!!!) from last year
Club Monaco Merino Wool Turtleneck
Club Monaco skirt
Kenzie Shoes


----------



## HiHeels

^^ oh so so fabulous!  wonderful outfit, more importantly, wonderful picture.  oh oh oh


----------



## magdalena

thanks so much!! you all should get flickr accounts so the beauty can be seen better than with the tiny thumbnails.


----------



## winona77

thanks hiheels and Irish


----------



## ajamesgrly

magdalena said:
			
		

> I love the daily wear threads. I keep forgetting to take mine every day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lux Coat - Urban Outfitters 25$ (!!!) from last year
> Club Monaco Merino Wool Turtleneck
> Club Monaco skirt
> Kenzie Shoes


 
I love your coat and shoes!!! actually the whole outfit with the tights...super cute!! and great deal on the coat too!!


----------



## dior24

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> A purple day:
> 
> - Prada skirt
> - Prada silk top
> - Jimmy Choo sandals
> 
> View attachment 64395


The whole combo is beautiful.  Prada is the best!  

2day I'm lazy, haha. I'm at work now so this is what I wear:
white top with ribbon attached around the waist and short-sleeve
black 3/4 satin pants with buttons on the side tailor-made
black pumps by chloe
long pearl necklaces by mondial
hermes ivoire croc birkin
philip stein watch


----------



## lovehermes

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> A purple day:
> 
> - Prada skirt
> - Prada silk top
> - Jimmy Choo sandals
> 
> View attachment 64395


 
LaVan...I love your style...classic with a punch!


----------



## La Vanguardia

lovehermes said:
			
		

> LaVan...I love your style...classic with a punch!


 
Thanks ... that's cool "with a punch"!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Irishgal said:
			
		

> Only you could make that outfit look so damn good.


 
i agree  winona you look really gorgeous!!! I really love this thread, everyone looks so good


----------



## pisdapisda79

Pink Tartan wrap dress & chocolate brown open toe sandals. I tried to find a pic of the dress but can't.


----------



## La Vanguardia

At the office:

- Gucci flare silk pants
- White jacket
- White T-shirt
- Christian Louboutin embroidered pumps


----------



## zeitgeist4

I've never posted my outfits on tPF before, so here it goes!

Tuesday-Thursday of this week

The bags are Marc by Marc Jacobs turnlock bowler and Chloe Gladys.


----------



## koukanamiya

My boring outfit for the day:

- Shirt with red/gold/burgundy/dark brown pinstripes by Esprit
- Black dress pants from Zara
- Black shoes from Anne Klein

The shirt is not tugged in as it's not long enough ...  Geez, I need some bling to go with my boring outfits.


----------



## mr. couturier

Red and white vintage Pucci shirt, jeans, black pinstripe blazer, navy leather and snake Miu Miu boots with some red piping, and my huge vintage mink muff for this freezing 80 degree weather


----------



## mr. couturier

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> At the office:
> 
> - Gucci flare silk pants
> - White jacket
> - White T-shirt
> - Christian Louboutin embroidered pumps
> 
> View attachment 65315


 
Tres tres cool et tres tres chic!


----------



## madamefifi

Scrubs.  and not even designer scrubs, lol. But I am carrying an absolutely FABULOUS (for work) bag, Coach, with an LV koala wallet nestled inside it.


----------



## dior24

mr. couterier, your style sounds stylish. Smart and cool. La Van, seems you're addicted to CL! Me too! 

2day:
white short-sleeve top with buttons
Dior jeans
H belt in ivoire croc
Hermes ivoire croc birkin
Gucci black pumps
philip stein watch


----------



## La Vanguardia

*mr. couturier -* Merci beaucoup!

*dior24 - *I love Christian Louboutin.


----------



## moxy703

Gray Express slacks
Black cardigan set from New York and Co
Black Nine west Pumps
Black on Black coach


----------



## Fesdu

I was wondering where this post went! It made it to a sticky! yay La Van!

anywho..LaVan...Loooooove you pants!! very ver nice!  and the shoes are yummy!


----------



## koukanamiya

Casual day today.  Since I overslept, I really just grabbed the first thing I see in my closet and drawer.  So here they are:

- Olive Green Velour Long-Sleeve Hooded Top by Zara
- Beige Tanktop by Windsor - worm INSIDE the Velour Top
- Dark Khaki Cargo Pants
- White Sandals

Times like this I wish I have a black/white/grey Vibrato Evelyne.  It would go so well with the ensemble.


----------



## mr. couturier

Why thank you, Dior24  
And might I say, what you've described sounds very cool and chic as well!


----------



## ajamesgrly

here is my first post for my outfit for today!  I love skinny jeans...just going to school today


----------



## mr. couturier

My outfit from today (not good pics, I know...i had to use my camera phone:








Burberry polo
American Eagle shirt
Prada bag
Vintage Levi jeans
Aldo faux python shoes

And my outfit for tomorow:







Chanel sleevless sweater 
Brooks Brohers shirt
Gap black jeans
Prada Sport fur bag
Miu Miu snake print boots


----------



## Minnie

ajamesgrly said:


> here is my first post for my outfit for today!  I love skinny jeans...just going to school today



What skinny jeans are those?


----------



## kmccrea

Novelty print t-shirt, tan capris and my Tyveks if I must go outside.


----------



## ajamesgrly

Minnie said:


> What skinny jeans are those?


 
you'd never guess...they're old navy and quite a steal!!


----------



## lovehermes

LaVan....you look so nice as usual
Dior...please post a pic of your outfit
Kou...very cute...the Evelyn sounds gorgeous!  Can you order one like that?
mr. couturier....beautiful!!


----------



## crochetbella

Love this thread.
Shopping day today:
White button down shirt (ON)
Jeans (american eagle)
black Dansko clogs (I know, clogs, but we were walking a lot  )
Blue Jean Hermes Evelyne


----------



## ZTEFAHNY20

naturale said:


> My hubby and I going out.


 
Youre doggies pic is so cute, mine also loves playing with the pink dog !!!


----------



## ZTEFAHNY20

Oh by the way today was a working day so wardrobe was as follows:

-black button down express blouse
-black chino pants the limited
-comfy black shoes ninewest
-Tous bear shaped bag


----------



## La Vanguardia

- Iceberg embroidered black denim jacket
- Hermès cashmere sweater
- Gucci pants
- Muxart shoes
- H. Stern jewelry


----------



## HiHeels

red suede shoes really don't show up well.


----------



## itstiffany

Hi Heels- wow i love your outfits. where do you buy your clothes? T_T


----------



## HiHeels

itstiffany said:


> Hi Heels- wow i love your outfits. where do you buy your clothes? T_T



wow i'm glad i crawled out of bed for a glass of milk and to peek at the forum one more time. :shame: 
have you got an hour? 
boy oh boy i buy all over.  online, stores, sales (lots of sales - you can find weird pieces that are from amazing companies that you buy out of "sale panic" and then think you can't use but then pair them with something very simple and presto).  i don't have tons of $$ to throw at the problem  but some pieces deserve investing in.  apc for jeans, anthropologie for dresses lately, and then i pick up odds and ends at things like the barneys warehouse sale.  i think of that as my equivalent of a thrift store (but more $$) because i have a hangup about second hand clothes, but otherwise i think that's another terrific alternative.  also, h&m (though i will only buy something if it looks very very high-end design, like shirts that make me think of vivienne westwood, etc.), and i've bought 1 jacket from target (again, it's all about design integrity).  best feeling ever when you find a piece of clothing that just feels like it's you, like it came out of your own head/imagination.  it feels like a reunion (best not to go into stores i can't afford to shop in and accidentally reunite with something i can't afford to even be dreaming about)


----------



## magdalena

I should really upload the photo. 
Yellow Free People Shirt (exposes me quite nicely..hehe)
black club monaco skirt
thick beaded Carribean necklace
wood bangles
gold heeled D&G sandals


----------



## rochasgirl

La Vanguardia said:


> - Iceberg embroidered black denim jacket
> - Hermès cashmere sweater
> - Gucci pants
> - Muxart shoes
> - H. Stern jewelry
> 
> View attachment 66625
> View attachment 66626


La Van, you look amazing! ANd that Hermes cashmere sweater color is gorgeous!


----------



## rochasgirl

HiHeels said:


> red suede shoes really don't show up well.


Is that a hermes scarf, hiheels?


----------



## rochasgirl

mr. couturier said:


> My outfit from today (not good pics, I know...i had to use my camera phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry polo
> American Eagle shirt
> Prada bag
> Vintage Levi jeans
> Aldo faux python shoes
> 
> And my outfit for tomorow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel sleevless sweater
> Brooks Brohers shirt
> Gap black jeans
> Prada Sport fur bag
> Miu Miu snake print boots


I love everything!!!! Oooo........that Miu Miu snake print boots look hot!!!!


----------



## rochasgirl

dior24 said:


> mr. couterier, your style sounds stylish. Smart and cool. La Van, seems you're addicted to CL! Me too!
> 
> 2day:
> white short-sleeve top with buttons
> Dior jeans
> H belt in ivoire croc
> Hermes ivoire croc birkin
> Gucci black pumps
> philip stein watch


 Hermes ivoire croc birkin???? That's a VIP!!!!! I just saw it yesterday on a lady carrying one at Hermes event!!!!! It has that pearly effect, right? Not many people own one. Lucky you!!! No one, ordinary customers, can even order that color right now!!!


----------



## rochasgirl

ajamesgrly said:


> you'd never guess...they're old navy and quite a steal!!


Gorgeous!!!! That's really a steal!!! 

WHat am I wearing today? Oh well, here it goes
-a Christian Lacroix dress
-Gucci heels
-chanel 2.55 in black


----------



## rochasgirl

magdalena said:


> I should really upload the photo.
> Yellow Free People Shirt (exposes me quite nicely..hehe)
> black club monaco skirt
> thick beaded Carribean necklace
> wood bangles
> gold heeled D&G sandals



Love to see that D&G gold heeled sandals!!!!


----------



## rochasgirl

La Van, the next time you wear the Hermes cashmere sweater, you should pair it with a skirt and heels. It looks romantic!!!!


----------



## rochasgirl

HiHeels said:


> wow i'm glad i crawled out of bed for a glass of milk and to peek at the forum one more time. :shame:
> have you got an hour?
> boy oh boy i buy all over.  online, stores, sales (lots of sales - you can find weird pieces that are from amazing companies that you buy out of "sale panic" and then think you can't use but then pair them with something very simple and presto).  i don't have tons of $$ to throw at the problem  but some pieces deserve investing in.  apc for jeans, anthropologie for dresses lately, and then i pick up odds and ends at things like the barneys warehouse sale.  i think of that as my equivalent of a thrift store (but more $$) because i have a hangup about second hand clothes, but otherwise i think that's another terrific alternative.  also, h&m (though i will only buy something if it looks very very high-end design, like shirts that make me think of vivienne westwood, etc.), and i've bought 1 jacket from target (again, it's all about design integrity).  best feeling ever when you find a piece of clothing that just feels like it's you, like it came out of your own head/imagination.  it feels like a reunion (best not to go into stores i can't afford to shop in and accidentally reunite with something i can't afford to even be dreaming about)


Interesting.


----------



## rochasgirl

ajamesgrly said:


> I love your coat and shoes!!! actually the whole outfit with the tights...super cute!! and great deal on the coat too!!


Is that leggings? Is it comfortable?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks rochasgirl! Yeap, I'll try the sweater with a skirt next time.


----------



## my peko

Muji white top
Gap khaki pants
Sneakers changed to Tod's loafers at work
Hermes Black 32cm HAC


----------



## my peko

LaVan, you look super gorgeous in skirts and heels!


----------



## HiHeels

rochasgirl - it's paul smith


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today at work:

- Hermès 32cm Kelly, sellier, fuchsia, chevre de coromandel, palladium hardware
- H&M top
- Benetton trousers
- Yves Saint Laurent pumps
- Hermès Ano Horn bracelet


----------



## Fesdu

La Vanguardia said:


> Today at work:
> 
> - Hermès 32cm Kelly, sellier, fuchsia, chevre de coromandel, palladium hardware
> - H&M top
> - Benetton trousers
> - Yves Saint Laurent pumps
> - Hermès Ano Horn bracelet
> 
> View attachment 67042


 

LaVan:

OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE that whole look on you! Georgeous! My favorite favorite favorite one so far!!! the Kelly just POPS!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Fesdu said:


> LaVan:
> 
> OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE that whole look on you! Georgeous! My favorite favorite favorite one so far!!! the Kelly just POPS!



Thanks Fesdu!

It's the first time I combine fuchsia with beige, and I really love the color combination!  You are correct that beige really makes the fuchsia color pop up! I didn't realize that these 2 colors go so well together. I fell in love once again with my Kelly today with this outfit.  I couldn't keep my eyes off the bag looking at the mirror lol!


----------



## winternight

ajamesgrly said:


> here is my first post for my outfit for today! I love skinny jeans...just going to school today


 
Those shoes are really cute - who makes them?

For work today I'm wearing a black Les Copain jacket with cream pinstripes, black pants, a cream shell, and black Ann Taylor heels with a cream contrast stich and a tassel, and pearl stud earrings - lol not too much color going on here!


----------



## HiHeels

Fesdu said:


> LaVan:
> 
> OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOVE that whole look on you! Georgeous! My favorite favorite favorite one so far!!! the Kelly just POPS!



oh, way way too hard to pick one favorite of lavan's outfits, but i agree, this one is terrific.  love the frill of the top but the really simple color combos and then, pop, the bag.  excellent.  really flawless lavan!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I'm wearing a chocolate brown Club Monaco button from 3/4 sleeve blouse with ruching down the front.

Joe's Jeans...cigarette style in dark denim
MICHAEL Michael Kors high heeled clogs
Brown Ann Klein Watch
Lori Bonn earrings
LV Cabas Piano
...and my September 11th awareness bracelet which is engraved with an american flag and "in memory of victims of terrorism"


----------



## HiHeels

too tired adjusting to the new school routine/schedule in the morning to do more then pull on a dress and hustle out the door.


----------



## mr. couturier

Thanks rochasgirl!  And speaking of Rochas....anyone else upset that Rochas and Olivier Theyskens will be gone?


----------



## mr. couturier

White turtleneck
Black Liz Claiborne button down
Basic white tee
Black silk tie
Vintage cameo brooch
Vintage Bally bag (used as a clutch)
Basic black trousers (you know what they look like)
Fendi boots
And believe it or not, I needed my 80's Saks rabbit coat. It was freezing for me today!


----------



## HiHeels

mr. couturier said:


> Thanks rochasgirl!  And speaking of Rochas....anyone else upset that Rochas and Olivier Theyskens will be gone?



only rochas will be gone, technically.  and yes, i thought it was a definite loss.  bet it will be revived in a decade or so.


----------



## rochasgirl

mr. couturier said:


> Thanks rochasgirl!  And speaking of Rochas....anyone else upset that Rochas and Olivier Theyskens will be gone?



    I miss you, Rochas. My favorite designer.


----------



## La Vanguardia

At the office:

- Hermès Bolide, 27cm, blue roi color, ostrich
- Hermès linen/cashmere shawl
- Hermès Bracelet Hapi MM, potiron color, chamonix, palladium hardware
- Prada top
- John Galliano trousers
- off-white pumps


----------



## shoes319

Oh yeah!!  Found a new thread to enjoy!  Here I am today, casual, as usual, but when I go out carrying my favorite bag du jour! 

I am wearing Chip & Pepper short jeans
J Jill Parisien blouse
Taryn Rose ballet flats
Hermes double tour kelly bracelet in blue jean
Me & Ro necklace

Rouge H plume when I go out!


----------



## HiHeels

cute shoes319.
and cute shoes.
are taryn rose shoes as comfortable as everyone says?


----------



## shoes319

Thank you HH!  As these are ballet flats, they are easily worn and walked in for a long time (bought them for a trip to Nashville last year where we walk through a HUGE hotel for miles and miles)...no problems.  They have substance to them!  I do like that she's come out with more fun styles though I've not tried on anything else!


----------



## BoyAboutTown

cooold today

white aa tee
white aa hoody
raw H&M jeans
pumas (not pictured)
prada bag
old leather watch


----------



## Fesdu

where are you la van? since HH is out for a few days..I am waiting on you..


----------



## La Vanguardia

Fesdu said:


> where are you la van? since HH is out for a few days..I am waiting on you..


 
 Been very busy lately! Also, I'll be travelling the next 2 weeks so will catch up with photos when I get back!


----------



## shoes319

Sorry Lavan, we need your daily pics here and mostly because I just found this thread lol!!  Love your style....


----------



## ajamesgrly

this was my outfit for today...just going to school again!


----------



## ajamesgrly

La Van, I love your outfits and your different use of scarves/scarf...sooo chic!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today I wore:

Pale yellow cashmere v-neck (Ann Taylor)
Black wool gabardine boot leg slacks, flat front (club monaco)
silver necklace with a large green citrine stone
Black Ralph Lauren belt
Black MICHAEL Michael Kors platform pumps




these are TDF!!  They will take some breaking in, as the platform makes the front part of the pump a lot stiffer than usual.  But WOW they are amazing!

Lastly, Juicy couture heart earrings, and my LV Cabas Piano.
It was a good day!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you shoes and ajamesgrly!


----------



## shoes319

ajames, cute outfit - stripes are very "in' right now!  Pursegrrl - loooove the shoes!  I've yet to try on a pr. like that (don't have much need) but love the look -- and isn't it nice to be able to start to wear cashmere again??!!  Love it...


----------



## mr. couturier

Today I'm Wearing:
an 80's black Pauline Trigere blazer with pleats at the bottom
khaki-colored Just Cavalli jeans
a white shirt with small yellow stripes from Banana Republic
my white Prada bag with python detail
my Aldo faux python shoes
and my vintage Hermes scarf (the brides de galla style)


----------



## HiHeels

2


----------



## itstiffany

HiHeels. 
wow, everything you wear looks good on you!
what did you use as the belt on your second outfit? cus it looks really really cute!!


----------



## HiHeels

^^THANKS!!! 
it was a gift, but i googled the name on the tag.  here you go.
http://www.shecomplete.com/product.asp?lt=d&deptid=4231&pfid=SCL00003


----------



## sonya

HiHeels said:


> only rochas will be gone, technically.  and yes, i thought it was a definite loss.  bet it will be revived in a decade or so.





He will be designing for Nina Ricci. Such a weird combination!


----------



## Nymph

Hi Ladies,

Can't believe I never came across this thread, cos it's TOOOO fun! Just spent the last 10 minutes going through the entire thread, and I'm all up to speed now.  Wanna give my wardrobe a major rehaul, so this is SO timely! 

*HiHeels*, I love ya style! And *Winona*, you're too pretty!!  

I'd love to see more pics! Somehow, outfit descriptions are just difficult for me to imagine :shame: 

Will try to post pics when I'm not too lazy!


----------



## HiHeels

*sonya* i think they will let olivier take it in a rochas-y direction, especially with that house being closed and not being a competitor.
*nymph* the pics do make a difference. la van is like our own fashion doll. i love your quote - who is it from?


----------



## Nymph

HiHeels said:


> *nymph* the pics do make a difference. la van is like our own fashion doll. i love your quote - who is it from?


 
I know! I'm just SOOOOOOOOO jealous of La Van's HermeS!!!  
The quote is by Quentin Crisp. Glad you like it!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I found an incredible Theory short sleeved cashmere black turtleneck that is completely TDF and I know I'll LIVE in it this season and many more to come!

This pic is Theory, but not the same exact style:



Paired that with Joe's cigarette jeans:


I'm not the ideal figure type for skinny jeans, but this dark denim and a straight rather than super skinny leg is amazing!

Black Ralph Lauren Belt
MICHAEL Michael Kors high heeled clogs (no pic, sorry)

IF sweet dreams hobo:



Lori Bonn earrings:



This was casual yet sophisticated enough to go with my BF to a nicer type of sports bar and catch some football, beer and burgers tonight.


----------



## SophiaLee

Hiheels ... girl , you've got style ! loves it ! no cookie cutter outfits there .


----------



## spark05

I just spent an hour reading this thread on my little pocketpc screen!  Must look at it again later on the computer.

You ladies are very inspirational.  Now when  I get dressed I should say to myself "Would I be able to post this?"


----------



## HiHeels

SophiaLee said:


> Hiheels ... girl , you've got style ! loves it ! no cookie cutter outfits there .



 

iclothes


----------



## Nymph

spark05 said:


> You ladies are very inspirational. Now when I get dressed I should say to myself "Would I be able to post this?"


 
Hee! I prolly should try to get into that mentality so I can contribute some to this thread!

But that's gonna take a miracle since I'm ALWAYS running late in the mornings, and my brain doesn't really wake up till about 10am. :shame: 

I'll just be content checking out all ya cute outfits!


----------



## winona77

from this summer.... let me see if I have more...
(yes I know I'm a drunk ham in one shot)


----------



## winona77

photo 1: Vintage Jumper, American Apparel bodysuit, Frye's, Craie Paddington Satchel

photo 2: Marc Jacobs top, Balenciaga Skirt

photo 3: Vintage Ruched Disco top, Wilfred Shorts

photo 4: Wilfred Cashmere Coat, JBrand black jeans, Fornarina Heels, Chloe Craie Paddington

photo 5: American Apparel Black Tank, Marni cropped top, Fidelity Jeans, Frye's, Black Balenciaga


----------



## vanojr9

^^It's been said before, but every time I see a pic of you, winona, I think you must be a model.  You're just gorgeous, and I love your fashion sense!


----------



## winona77

mr. couturier said:


> White turtleneck
> Black Liz Claiborne button down
> Basic white tee
> Black silk tie
> Vintage cameo brooch
> Vintage Bally bag (used as a clutch)
> Basic black trousers (you know what they look like)
> Fendi boots
> And believe it or not, I needed my 80's Saks rabbit coat. It was freezing for me today!





If I saw someone walking down the street in this outfit I'd have to tell them how great they looked. The whole outfit is great.
(I got an antique B&W cameo ring today, love it)
AMAZING BOOTS!!!


----------



## winona77

:shame:  Thanks Van


----------



## Nymph

You ARE gorgeous winona!! And I  ya style!

I think I recognise the last pic from a Balenciaga thread - something about ya daughter matching ya cropped Marni to ya Frye's and ya black top to ya black Bbag right?

Sorry if I got it wrong! :shame:


----------



## sonya

HiHeels said:


> *sonya* i think they will let olivier take it in a rochas-y direction, especially with that house being closed and not being a competitor.




Probably, but I will miss the pretty girl dresses that Nina Ricci has been sending out. I loved the spring collection!


----------



## winona77

I loved the S/S 06 Ricci collection too!


----------



## koukanamiya

My outfit today:

- Blue/Light Blue/White/Black Diagonal Stripes V-Neck Sweater w/ Quarter Length Sleeves by Esprite
- Black Cami underneath by Giordano
- Black Dress Pants by Zara
- Black Anne Klein Dress Shoes
- Wearing:  Hermes Eau des Merveilles (trying to use up the sample)


----------



## ajamesgrly

winona...I love your outfits!! You have got great style girl!! I esp love the black cashmere coat with the black j brand jeans and heels!! and of course the paddington is TDF!!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

my outfit today ...once again very simple just going to school!


----------



## Eponineslove

Another day at school.  I also wore purple ballet flats and, though you can't see it, a white beaded necklace with the largest bead in the center and some flowers painted on it.

Sorry about how light the photo is, I'm still learning how to edit my photos properly.


----------



## koukanamiya

My wardrobe for the day:

- Dark grey dress shirt with white vertical pinstripe and 3/4 lengths sleeves by *Express*
- Black dress pants by *Zara*
- Black dress shoes by *Anne Klein*
- Black rubber necklace with stainless steel decorative pieces by *TeNo*


----------



## HiHeels

^^ that necklace sounds interesting.  do you have a pic?  where is TeNo sold?


----------



## Moviegirl325

this is my first time here...so here goes!

white lace w/ small gold trim blouse - Forever 21
bootcut jeans - Citizens of Humanity
Brown Mary Jane Pumps - Chanel
Purse - Hermes Havane Kelly w/ Gold Hardware
Stainless Steel Pink Faced Roadster Watch - Cartier
not seen - Black Fendi B Sunglasses


----------



## peanutbabycakes

while shopping Hermes today:

my best accessory - moviegirl's baby boy Noah!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Casual day today (just conference calls, so all day in the office):




TR jeans, but in black denim

Light grey v-neck cashmere sweater from Ann Taylor (can't find pic, grr)
RL belt
Via Spiga reptile boots
IF hobo

Juicy couture necklace somewhat similar to this:


----------



## HiHeels

*peanutbabycakes* and *moviegirl325* the thought that you were both out together is too much for me... if you had taken a joint picture, my computer would have stalled.  you both look outstanding!

ps love the name noah - what a cutie pie.


----------



## HiHeels

from this week:
still playing with my scarf(1)
and a new top(2)


----------



## Moviegirl325

HiHeels said:


> *peanutbabycakes* and *moviegirl325* the thought that you were both out together is too much for me... if you had taken a joint picture, my computer would have stalled. you both look outstanding!
> 
> ps love the name noah - what a cutie pie.




Thanks *HiHeels*!!!:shame:  I'm so embarrassed that Noah decided he wanted to kick off his penny loafer shoes in Hermes!!!! He hates wearing them bc it's so hot!! BTW, cute outfits!!! How did u get ur scarf to do that?? I've always wanted to wear scarves but don't know how to ever tie them. :s


----------



## peanutbabycakes

HiHeels said:


> *peanutbabycakes* and *moviegirl325* the thought that you were both out together is too much for me... if you had taken a joint picture, my computer would have stalled. you both look outstanding!
> 
> ps love the name noah - what a cutie pie.


 
thanks hiheels!!  ur funny!  i like this thread!!  this is fun!!  moviegirl and i are going to try to keep up with it!


----------



## HiHeels

*moviegirl* and *pbc* you are welcome additions, for sure.

*moviegirl* - i folded the scarf to make it as long and narrow as possible and then made 3 knots close together in the center, and not pulled to tight (you want them kind of fat).  i posted a close-up here (post #63 in the thread).  it looks cute knotted this way as a headband too.
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/so-thick-so-juicy-my-first-48340-5.html#post904056


----------



## koukanamiya

HiHeels said:


> ^^ that necklace sounds interesting. do you have a pic? where is TeNo sold?


 
Here's a picture courtesy of Welcome to TeNo-Boccia-Xemex.







The style is called the Ovis Rubber Chain w/ 3 Stainless Steel Olive Elements. The length is 16". You can buy TeNo online, at TeNo boutiques or authorized TeNo dealers. I recommend either online or the boutiques as they have the most complete selection there. Going through the dealers can be a bit of a hit and miss.

Oh and here's my Promise Ring that my SO gave to me on our 1st year anniversary (he has a matching one but we only wear it when we're physically together):






The style is called TeNo Stainless Steel Ring w/ 2 Bars of Black Ceramic Inlay.

They also do pearl necklaces, gemstones, metal, as well as other styles.


----------



## Fesdu

PBC, moviegirl..you guys look gorgeous! 
and little Noah is so cute! i tell you..all babies named Noah are cute! (mine too hehe)
HH: LOVE your new top!!! and isn't scarf so much fun! I was looking at the book and played w/ that for a long time, too. 


my outfit today
black BR vneck sweater 
plume/purple ruffle over the knee skirt from anthropologie
black tights
jcrew calf brown suede boots 
then w/ a completly unmatched vince navy hoodie zip up cashmere   jacket because my office is freeeeeezing..my nose is still cold.


----------



## HiHeels

*fesdu* purple black and brown sounds beautiful.  i love purple and brown especially!

thanks *kou*, i got off my butt and googled it myself after asking.  i think i will be able to use that, so thanks for the tip.


----------



## koukanamiya

HiHeels said:


> *fesdu* purple black and brown sounds beautiful. i love purple and brown especially!
> 
> thanks *kou*, i got off my butt and googled it myself after asking. i think i will be able to use that, so thanks for the tip.


 
You're very welcome! TeNo is really versatile and sturdy, I love its simple lines and modern touch. The necklace I have will go well with a black tanktop or a nice black top.


----------



## HiHeels

^^^thanks kou. lol.  it's not for me.  i'm set in the jewelry dept.


----------



## Moviegirl325

HiHeels said:


> *moviegirl* and *pbc* you are welcome additions, for sure.
> 
> *moviegirl* - i folded the scarf to make it as long and narrow as possible and then made 3 knots close together in the center, and not pulled to tight (you want them kind of fat). i posted a close-up here (post #63 in the thread). it looks cute knotted this way as a headband too.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/so-thick-so-juicy-my-first-48340-5.html#post904056


thanks for the tip HiHeels, I'll have to try it one day when I get a scarf!! Would look interesting as a headband i think!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ok, let's see how long i can keep up with this thread....

my outfit for dinner tonite (indian food....YUMMY!):

-cynthia steffe crochet top
-blue cult bootcut jeans
-dolce & gabanna baby blue patent heels with rhinestone buckles
-cartier tank watch
-mirabella diamond/ruby purse pendant
-chanel caviar medallion tote in black with silver hardware


----------



## Moviegirl325

My dinner outfit for FATTENING Mexican food!! Excuse me, this pic was taken after I ate, SO I look HUGE!!!:shame:

-H&M blouse
-Banana Republic Light blue/grey tank top underneath
-Seven bootcut jeans w/ ribbon detail on pockets
-YSL Oversize Chocolate Muse bag (for my baby Noah's "stuff")
-CL patent baby blue pumps
-Aaron Basha white gold shoe pendant
-Cartier Pink Faced Roadster


----------



## envyme

Peanutbabycakes & Moviegirl: You Both Look Fab!!!


----------



## Moviegirl325

envyme said:


> Peanutbabycakes & Moviegirl: You Both Look Fab!!!


*Thank you! You're so sweet!*


----------



## HiHeels

*pbc* one tip if you think you can't keep up is just to remember to snap a pick each day - you can upload it later, even multiples. 

sorry to keep combining you two in one post, but *pbc* & *moviegirl* you do both look fab!


----------



## koukanamiya

Casual day at work so I grab the first couple things I saw in the closet:

- Pink baby tee with rhinestone embroidered "W" on it (Zara)
- Dark brown low-rise boot-leg jeans (MNG by Mango)
- Brown cordoroy blazer jacket (MNG by Mango)
- White Sandals


----------



## peanutbabycakes

hiheels!  thanks for the tip!!  the trick now is to actually "remember" to take the pics!  i'm sure i'll have moviegirl to remind me!  hehe  

enyvyme:  thanks so much for ur kind words.  where's ur outfit for today??


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ok, this is the outfit i wore to work yesterday:

-kenneth cole top
-banana republic capris
-chanel nude bow tied heels


----------



## peanutbabycakes

today's outfit:

-robert rodriguez top
-antik denim jeans
-burberry pink plaid heels
-LV blue suhali handbag
-cartier tank watch
-double strand semi precious stone necklace


----------



## ajamesgrly

peanutbabycakes said:


> today's outfit:
> 
> -robert rodriguez top
> -antik denim jeans
> -burberry pink plaid heels
> -LV blue suhali handbag
> -cartier tank watch
> -double strand semi precious stone necklace


 
I love your RR top...it looks great with the necklace and the suhali!! gorg!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

ajamesgrly said:


> I love your RR top...it looks great with the necklace and the suhali!! gorg!!


 
aaaaww, thank you!  that's so sweet of u!


----------



## Moviegirl325

*HOT, HOT, HOT!!! your outfits are so cute!!!*


----------



## itstiffany

pbcakes, i love your girly tops! they are way too cute


----------



## DollFace89

Today, just slobbing 'round the house; pyjama bottoms & vintage rolling-stones T shirt.
Yesterday, the same T-shirt & black Jist trousuers, adio skate shoes. I'm a student lol, no designer labels for me.


----------



## itstiffany

^haha same for me because im a student, too


----------



## shani

Hi!  I'm a first-time poster in this thread! 










- Juicy cashmere sweater
- Rock & Republic jeans
- LV Epi belt
- Camper leather ballet flats
- Jewelry: Diamond heart necklace & white gold chain; gold earrings, gold/white gold ring, gold/white gold bracelet


----------



## Eponineslove

This outfit is actually for tomorrow, going to school and then to my Police Explorers meeting.  

Im wearing a regular pair of darkwash jeans and a pair of pink pointie shoes.  My jewelry is my favorite part of the outfit: the earrings are from Quebec and the necklace was a gift from a close friend.

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g283/Eponineslove/DSC_0287.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g283/Eponineslove/DSC_0285.jpg


----------



## peanutbabycakes

itstiffany said:


> pbcakes, i love your girly tops! they are way too cute


 
thank u tiffany!


----------



## Moviegirl325

Went out last night w/ a bunch of friends to a bar/lounge. Excuse the dirty mirror! I didnt realize it was dirty since I took this pic last night at 3am!!!

-Pink Jeweled Tank top
-Seven 5 pocket jeans
-Green bow suede Moschino heels
-Cartier pink roadster watch
-LV monogram multicolore shirley (w/o shoulder strap, carried as clutch)

Today my DH, Baby Noah & I went to eat dinner at a new Korean restaurant (YUMMY). My outfit for dinner:
-Banana Republic Striped Ruffle Vneck T-shirt
-Banana Republic Cropped Cuffed Trousers
-Beige Nine West Peep Toe Platform Stilettos
-Tiffany Mother of Pearl Heart Necklace w/ Gold Chain
-Cartier Pink Roadster Watch


----------



## envyme

moviegirl: is that your closet in your signature? If it is, WOW!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

moviegirl:  not bad for just having a baby!!!  u sexy hot mama u!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

my outfit for today:

-cynthia steffe white lace applique corset top
-calvin klein black wide leg cuffed capris
-chanel beige ballet flats
-hermes blue jean kelly handbag
-cartier tank watch


----------



## Moviegirl325

*Looking HOT, PBC!!!! Love* those Chanel Ballet flats & of course that BJ Kelly!!!


----------



## angelaira

My outfit for today:
Deesh top in white with gold sequins around end of sleeves and neck, rock and republic blue crystal R pocket jeans Salpy mules and my Speedy 30...

ummm, how do I make my file small enough to upload?


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i was excited to see both gwyneth paltrow and scarlett johansson wearing the same fall 06' runway prada dress that i had also recently worn, so here are pics....i wore mine to a wedding with a chanel necklace:


----------



## HiHeels

peanutbabycakes said:


> my outfit for today:
> 
> -cynthia steffe white lace applique corset top
> -calvin klein black wide leg cuffed capris
> -chanel beige ballet flats
> -hermes blue jean kelly handbag
> -cartier tank watch



oh i like this one a lot a lot.


----------



## aritziababe

peanutbabycakes said:


> i was excited to see both gwyneth paltrow and scarlett johansson wearing the same fall 06' runway prada dress that i had also recently worn, so here are pics....i wore mine to a wedding with a chanel necklace:


 
I love this Prada dress! Its so pretty. Honestly, I think you look way better than Gwyneth in that dress!


----------



## envyme

peanutbabycakes said:


> i was excited to see both gwyneth paltrow and scarlett johansson wearing the same fall 06' runway prada dress that i had also recently worn, so here are pics....i wore mine to a wedding with a chanel necklace:


 
Beautiful dress . You wore it better than the other two.


----------



## ajamesgrly

peanutbabycakes said:


> i was excited to see both gwyneth paltrow and scarlett johansson wearing the same fall 06' runway prada dress that i had also recently worn, so here are pics....i wore mine to a wedding with a chanel necklace:


 
omg that dress is so beautiful!!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

peanutbabycakes said:


> my outfit for today:
> 
> -cynthia steffe white lace applique corset top
> -calvin klein black wide leg cuffed capris
> -chanel beige ballet flats
> -hermes blue jean kelly handbag
> -cartier tank watch


 

I love your top...and the bj kelly of course!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

my outfit...going to school once again, I'm wearing my new skinnies from express, they happen to make jeans that fit me so well, more than any brand i've tried on so far!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*hiheels, aritziababe, envyme, ajamesgrly* - thank u thank u thank u!!!! ur all too sweet!!! if u all don't mind seeing me on a daily basis, i'll try to keep up! 

*aritziababe, envyme, ajamesgrly* - OMG, i was so bloated that day, i almost could not zip up the dress!!!* * hubby had to help me and i had to do some _*major*_ sucking in!!

*ajamesgrly* - can i have some of ur mile long legs!! holy moly!!!    u totally rock those skinny jeans!


----------



## HiHeels

*peanutbabycakes* oh please please keep it up.  i've been such a slob lately, haven't bothered to post.
are the chanel flats comfy?  love how they look.


----------



## koukanamiya

Ok, my outfit for the day:

- Black 3/4 Length Blazer Coat by Limited
- Gold Silk Shirt by Ann Taylor
- Black Dress Pants by Zara
- Black Dress Shoes by Anne Klein
- Black Necklace with Steel Decors by TeNo


----------



## peanutbabycakes

koukanamiya said:


> Ok, my outfit for the day:
> 
> - Black 3/4 Length Blazer Coat by Limited
> - Gold Silk Shirt by Ann Taylor
> - Black Dress Pants by Zara
> - Black Dress Shoes by Anne Klein
> - Black Necklace with Steel Decors by TeNo


 
hi kou!!  nice to see u on this thread too!! i'm so used to seeing in hermes.....  ur like a fixture there!  LOL  where are pics of ur outfits???!!  i wanna see!!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

HiHeels said:


> *peanutbabycakes* oh please please keep it up. i've been such a slob lately, haven't bothered to post.
> are the chanel flats comfy? love how they look.


 
hey hiheels.  i'm sure slob or not, u still look awesome!  LOL  the chanel flats are very comfy for the first 2 hrs or so....then my arch starts to ache after that.  prob cause i'm so used to wearing 4" heels on a daily basis!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

today's outfit:

-rachel roy ruched top
-banana republic creme capris
-dior orange heels
-fendi wysteria spy handbag
-rolex blue face oyster datejust watch


----------



## Eponineslove

Another day at school.  My shirt has black polka dots on it and I also have black pointie shoes.  I'm using my black signature Coach purse.


----------



## ajamesgrly

peanutbabycakes said:


> today's outfit:
> 
> -rachel roy ruched top
> -banana republic creme capris
> -dior orange heels
> -fendi wysteria spy handbag
> -rolex blue face oyster datejust watch


 
peanut!! I love this outfit from head to toe!!!  the top goes so well with the wysteria spy!! so cute i love love love it!!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

^^ thanks james!  it's one of my fave tops.  i love rachel roy.  she's very creative.


----------



## Moviegirl325

Like Jamie said, LOVE this look from top to bottom! Those shoes are 2 die for! You have an awesome purse collection! You have all the IT bags!!! You should definitely get them together for a family portrait!!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

my outfit today!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

today's outfit for lunch with my girlfriends:

-theory gold silk tank
-tara jarmon white brocade blazer
-gap snap pocket jeans
-hermes blue jean kelly handbag
-JLo gold buckle heels
-hermes orange H bracelet
-4cttw diamond stud earrings
-cartier tank watch
-beaded necklace


----------



## bubbleloba

Here's my first post on this thread... :shame:

-Nanette Lepore knit jacket
-Sisley tank top
-Rock & Republic bootcut jeans
-Ellen Tracy (weird, but I love this pair!) pumps
-YSL large muse bag


----------



## Eponineslove

Another school outfit.  I also have wore a few bangle bracelets and red ballet flats with it.  The skirt is suede.


----------



## Pursegrrl

It's that in-between time of year where it's sunny and warm during the day but a whole lot colder at night.  Summer is over  .

Kelly green cashmere t-shirt
dark grey slacks
Via Spiga "gown" wedges (black)
IF sweet dreams hobo

pretty ho hum...wasn't super inspired today :shame:


----------



## ajamesgrly

I'm loving all your outfits ladies!!!


----------



## Moviegirl325

*ALL* the ladies outfits today are soooo cute!!!!

*ajamesgrly*, you are sooo tall & skinny!!! What I wouldn't do for your body!!! You wear those boots sooo well!!! HOT HOT HOT!!!

*bubbleloba, *love your muse! I have the exact one in Oversize!!

*PBC,* love love love your Tara Jarmon blazer!!! Glad you finally decided to cut the tags on that one & wear it!!!

*MY *outfit for today at dinner for a coworkers surprise Bday party!

-Rebecca Taylor short sleeve blazer
-Banana Republic blue silk sleeveless top
-Rock & Republic Swarovski Crystal Pocket Bootcut Jeans
-BCBG Blue tapistry w/ bow heels
-Pearl Stud earrings
-Cartier Pink Roadster Watch
-32cm Havanne Hermes Kelly in Swift leather


----------



## moxy703

moviegrl- so cute!!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

Moviegirl325 said:


> *ALL* the ladies outfits today are soooo cute!!!!
> 
> *ajamesgrly*, you are sooo tall & skinny!!! What I wouldn't do for your body!!! You wear those boots sooo well!!! HOT HOT HOT!!!
> 
> *bubbleloba, *love your muse! I have the exact one in Oversize!!
> 
> *PBC,* love love love your Tara Jarmon blazer!!! Glad you finally decided to cut the tags on that one & wear it!!!
> 
> *MY *outfit for today at dinner for a coworkers surprise Bday party!
> 
> -Rebecca Taylor short sleeve blazer
> -Banana Republic blue silk sleeveless top
> -Rock & Republic Swarovski Crystal Pocket Bootcut Jeans
> -BCBG Blue tapistry w/ bow heels
> -Pearl Stud earrings
> -Cartier Pink Roadster Watch
> -32cm Havanne Hermes Kelly in Swift leather


 
thanks movie girl!! love your rebecca taylor blazer of course the HOT kelly!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## bubbleloba

This is addictive!  Here's my outfit for going to class today and to attend a formal dinner tonight...

Day:
-Cris turtleneck tunic
-Lauren Moffett belt
-James jeans
-Marc Jacobs black ballet flats
-Bulga chocolate bag

Night:
-D&G dress 
-Marc Jacobs black peeptoe pumps
-*not shown* Judith Leiber clutch

Of course, I will be wearing a light coat over both of these outfits.  It's getting colder in SF...

 And on a side note, any advice on taking pictures with better lighting?  I had to turn off the flash to take these pictures and so it's harder to see the details...


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*ajamesgrly:*  i'm still amazed at those legs of urs!!!  those boots are HOT HOT HOT!!!!  

*bubbleoba:*  ur sooo cute!!  that DG dress fits u very nicely.  as for suggestions on taking pics, it's best to take in natural lighting during the day.  if u have windows in ur room, pull those curtains back!  

moviegirl:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

*moviegirl:*  i can't believe u forgot to take a pic of ur lunch outfit from yesterday.  sooo cute!  i like ur R. taylor blazer too.  p.s....who's ur new photographer?  LOL


----------



## peanutbabycakes

today's outfit:

-creme multi layer lace top
-rock & republic crystal pocket jeans
-dolce & gabbana gold wedge heels
-cartier tank watch
-diamond stud earrings
-diamond baguette eternity wedding band
-double strand gold necklace
-fendi wysteria spy handbag


----------



## Danica

bubbleloba said:


> And on a side note, any advice on taking pictures with better lighting? I had to turn off the flash to take these pictures and so it's harder to see the details...




Do you have all the lights on in the room? if you do, you could maybe shine a lamp directly in front of you so that it will pick everything up if the room is dark. Cute outfits by the way!!


----------



## Bagbug

Black oxford shirt with an olive green hoodie sweater vest over it. Skinny jeans with black riding boots.  Gold hoops/wedding ring/gold watch/gold cigar band ring/gold charm bracellete.  Carried my chocolate Fendi Spy today.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

spilled coke all over my previous outfit for today, so i had to go home and change:

-donna karan nude tank
-lily white nude silk chiffon top
-theory black cuffed knee length shorts
-nine west black patent with leopard wedge platform heels
-chanel black metallic luxe bowler handbag
-cartier tank watch
-cartier diamond "love" ring
-diamond baguette eternity wedding band
-diamond stud earrings
-gold beaded & filagree necklace


----------



## ajamesgrly

peanutbabycakes said:


> spilled coke all over my previous outfit for today, so i had to go home and change:
> 
> -donna karan nude tank
> -lily white nude silk chiffon top
> -theory black cuffed knee length shorts
> -nine west black patent with leopard wedge platform heels
> -chanel black metallic luxe bowler handbag
> -cartier tank watch
> -cartier diamond "love" ring
> -diamond baguette eternity wedding band
> -diamond stud earrings
> -gold beaded & filagree necklace


 

omg...peanut!! I swear you have the cutest tops ever!! I love all your outfits!!


----------



## ajamesgrly

bubbleloba said:


> This is addictive! Here's my outfit for going to class today and to attend a formal dinner tonight...
> 
> Day:
> -Cris turtleneck tunic
> -Lauren Moffett belt
> -James jeans
> -Marc Jacobs black ballet flats
> -Bulga chocolate bag
> 
> Night:
> -D&G dress
> -Marc Jacobs black peeptoe pumps
> -*not shown* Judith Leiber clutch
> 
> Of course, I will be wearing a light coat over both of these outfits. It's getting colder in SF...
> 
> And on a side note, any advice on taking pictures with better lighting? I had to turn off the flash to take these pictures and so it's harder to see the details...


 
now those are some hot outfits!! I love your tunic and belt...and the mj pumps! I was in SF today and it was CHILLY!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Thanks for the picture taking suggestions, everyone!    I also love all of your outfits!  It's inspired me to go shopping since I don't have classes today.  Today I'm looking a bit school girlish (and I probably will feel like I'm a Japanese tourist roaming in Union Square), but I wanted to wear the skirt out so I can find a new sweater/top to pair with it.

-Armani Jeans black 3/4 sleeve mock turtleneck sweater
-Burberry wool kilt (from the newly opened Bloomies in SF)
-DKNY black opaque tights
-Gucci round toe boots
-Dior logo sling


----------



## peanutbabycakes

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks for the picture taking suggestions, everyone!  I also love all of your outfits! It's inspired me to go shopping since I don't have classes today. Today I'm looking a bit school girlish (and I probably will feel like I'm a Japanese tourist roaming in Union Square), but I wanted to wear the skirt out so I can find a new sweater/top to pair with it.
> 
> -Armani Jeans black 3/4 sleeve mock turtleneck sweater
> -Burberry wool kilt (from the newly opened Bloomies in SF)
> -DKNY black opaque tights
> -Gucci round toe boots
> -Dior logo sling


 
OMG!!  cuuuuute!!!  ur like a lil doll!!!


----------



## icechampagne

bubbleloba - I love your outfit! 


I check this thread like everyday hehe. You all have an amazing sense of style!


----------



## graceful

Love those boots on you* Bubbleloba*!  You look awesome!

*Peanutbabycakes, *you inspire me!  Love all of your outfits


----------



## caitlin1214

I decided to let the inner Prep out, so I wore

Spring Green Ralph Lauren Polo
Blue Ralph Lauren sweater (I had the collar peeking out over the sweater)
Seven jeans
Black ballet slippers
Silver Tiffany Heart Tag bracelet
Silver Jessica Elliott handcuff bracelet
White gold sapphire ring
White gold hoop earrings
String of pearls


----------



## itstiffany

you all have great clothing. very impressive


----------



## Eponineslove

TGIF!     I'm wearing a green balloon skirt with a blue short-sleeved shirt and black cardigan over it.  My shoes are the peek-a-boo type, floral print, with white socks.  My jewelry is a jade bracelet and a chandelier-type necklace.  Simple stud earrings.


----------



## ajamesgrly

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks for the picture taking suggestions, everyone!  I also love all of your outfits! It's inspired me to go shopping since I don't have classes today. Today I'm looking a bit school girlish (and I probably will feel like I'm a Japanese tourist roaming in Union Square), but I wanted to wear the skirt out so I can find a new sweater/top to pair with it.
> 
> -Armani Jeans black 3/4 sleeve mock turtleneck sweater
> -Burberry wool kilt (from the newly opened Bloomies in SF)
> -DKNY black opaque tights
> -Gucci round toe boots
> -Dior logo sling


 
those boots are HOTT!!


----------



## morganeadams

Eponineslove said:


> TGIF!     I'm wearing a green balloon skirt with a blue short-sleeved shirt and black cardigan over it.  My shoes are the peek-a-boo type, floral print, with white socks.  My jewelry is a jade bracelet and a chandelier-type necklace.  Simple stud earrings.





I live the way, like you wear the white socks with the black shoes! looks so sweet!


----------



## HiHeels

peanutbabycakes said:


> hey hiheels.  i'm sure slob or not, u still look awesome!  LOL  the chanel flats are very comfy for the first 2 hrs or so....then my arch starts to ache after that.  prob cause i'm so used to wearing 4" heels on a daily basis!



can't take any pics now - on vacation.  just peeked in to find your response.  hmmm, i love flats, so i suppose i wouldn't have that problem with the chanel then.
you're really more comfortable in heels?  you certainly always wear them very well.


----------



## bubbleloba

Super ghetto outfit today because I have to go run errands with my boyfriend.  ush:  He frequently hints that I dress up for every occasion, and so to prove him wrong, here's what I wore...

-Rebecca Beeson black long sleeve tunic
-Salt & Pepper olive/military green belted jacket
-Paige Hollywood Hills jeans in med. clean
-ultra comfy (can walk in these for miles!) Ellen Tracy pumps
-Dior black sling


----------



## tokyogirl

bubbleloba said:


> Super ghetto outfit today because I have to go run errands with my boyfriend.  ush:  He frequently hints that I dress up for every occasion, and so to prove him wrong, here's what I wore...
> 
> -Rebecca Beeson black long sleeve tunic
> -Salt & Pepper olive/military green belted jacket
> -Paige Hollywood Hills jeans in med. clean
> -ultra comfy (can walk in these for miles!) Ellen Tracy pumps
> -Dior black sling



Cool outfit!  For me, this would definitely be dressed up...


----------



## tokyogirl

peanutbabycakes said:


> spilled coke all over my previous outfit for today, so i had to go home and change:
> 
> -donna karan nude tank
> -lily white nude silk chiffon top
> -theory black cuffed knee length shorts
> -nine west black patent with leopard wedge platform heels
> -chanel black metallic luxe bowler handbag
> -cartier tank watch
> -cartier diamond "love" ring
> -diamond baguette eternity wedding band
> -diamond stud earrings
> -gold beaded & filagree necklace



Your outfits are out of the world....  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sonya

bubbleloba said:


> Super ghetto outfit today because I have to go run errands with my boyfriend.  ush:  He frequently hints that I dress up for every occasion, and so to prove him wrong, here's what I wore...
> 
> -Rebecca Beeson black long sleeve tunic
> -Salt & Pepper olive/military green belted jacket
> -Paige Hollywood Hills jeans in med. clean
> -ultra comfy (can walk in these for miles!) Ellen Tracy pumps
> -Dior black sling



I would never call this ghetto! 

My ex hinted at the same thing, but I still wore whatever I wanted. I don't dress for him.


----------



## melissa06

Sounds cute to me!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Here are some of my outfits last week while on holiday in Greece.

- Hermès Garden Party bag, white Zara eyelet dress, green undershirt, green beads necklace, Hermès Ano horn bracelet, Giuseppe Zanotti jewel sandals



- Hermès Garden Party bag, orange Zara dress, blue beads necklace, Hermès Hapi MM orange bracelet, gold flip-flops



- Hermès Garden Party bag, Benetton dress, gold/pearl necklace, Giuseppe Zanotti jewel sandals



- Hermès Garden Party bag, embroidered dress, gold/pearl necklace, gold flip-flops



- Hermès Garden Party bag, white T-shirt, Zara mini denim skirt, red scarf, silver necklace, Hermès Ano horn bracelet


----------



## melissa06

You look very cute and comfortable


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^ Thanks!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love the burberry skirt


----------



## pazt

La Vanguardia said:


> Here are some of my outfits last week while on holiday in Greece.
> 
> - Hermès Garden Party bag, white Zara eyelet dress, green undershirt, green beads necklace, Hermès Ano horn bracelet, Giuseppe Zanotti jewel sandals
> View attachment 76764
> 
> 
> - Hermès Garden Party bag, orange Zara dress, blue beads necklace, Hermès Hapi MM orange bracelet, gold flip-flops
> View attachment 76762
> 
> 
> - Hermès Garden Party bag, Benetton dress, gold/pearl necklace, Giuseppe Zanotti jewel sandals
> View attachment 76763
> 
> 
> - Hermès Garden Party bag, embroidered dress, gold/pearl necklace, gold flip-flops
> View attachment 76760
> 
> 
> - Hermès Garden Party bag, white T-shirt, Zara mini denim skirt, red scarf, silver necklace, Hermès Ano horn bracelet
> View attachment 76761


 
CUTE OUTFITS, LA VAN! welcome back again!


----------



## bubbleloba

Thanks, everyone, for your lovely comments. :shame: I'll continue my posts if you gals don't think it's too boring...

Got classes in the morning and wore the casual outfit of:
-Lily McNeal oatmeal wrap sweater
-Tracy Reese ivory tank top
-James jeans
-Marc Jacobs black satin flats
-BCBG ivory tote

Then had to do a presentation for another class ( apparently people dress up for project presentations at MBA programs)...
-Nanette Lepore brown knit jacket
-Tracy Reese ivory tank top
-Maxstudio tulip flare skirt
-Calvin Klein black patterned tights 
-Paolo (a shoe boutique in SF) roundtoe pumps
... and to top it off, my YSL large black muse bag


----------



## bubbleloba

*peanutbabycakes*, I love your casual chic oufits!  You do have the cutest tops.  

*ajamesgrly* (love your tunic sweaters) and *gracefeng*, I love my Gucci boots  but don't wear it out often because I'm always afraid I will scuff it.  But your posts inspired me to wear those babies more often.


----------



## Fesdu

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your lovely comments. :shame: I'll continue my posts if you gals don't think it's too boring...
> 
> Got classes in the morning and wore the casual outfit of:
> -Lily McNeal oatmeal wrap sweater
> -Tracy Reese ivory tank top
> -James jeans
> -Marc Jacobs black satin flats
> -BCBG ivory tote
> 
> Then had to do a presentation for another class ( apparently people dress up for project presentations at MBA programs)...
> -Nanette Lepore brown knit jacket
> -Tracy Reese ivory tank top
> -Maxstudio tulip flare skirt
> -Calvin Klein black patterned tights
> -Paolo (a shoe boutique in SF) roundtoe pumps
> ... and to top it off, my YSL large black muse bag


 


^super stylish! Loooooooove the looks!


----------



## Fesdu

La Van:

Welcome back!! Thanks for posting many pictures at once! They are all gorgeous~!!!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Sorry for posting multiple messages on this thread today...  The fog and clouds finally cleared around 4PM in San Francisco today and all of a sudden it's not so cold.   Am going out to dinner in my 3rd outfit of the day.  (I'm usually not this fussy but I know I will sweat a lot in my original outfit...)

-Filippa K 3/4 sleeve boatneck sweater
-James jeans
-Jimmy Choo black mules
-YSL large black muse
-Chanel sunglasses (with mother-of-pearl logo on the side)


----------



## Moviegirl325

*OMG, BUBBLELOBA!!!** ALL* your outfits are soooo adorable AND cute!!!! I esp love the last outfit!!! Casual yet chic esp topped off by your delicious YSL muse!! Keep the posts coming!! I love your outfits!!! I keep forgetting to take pics of mine so I haven't posted in a few days, but you've inspired me to get the ball rolling again!!


----------



## Lissis

bubbleloba, very nice. That YSL Muse bag is soo hot, spechless. 

My outfit today :


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you pazt and fesdu! I missed you guys too!


----------



## melissa06

Lissis said:


> bubbleloba, very nice. That YSL Muse bag is soo hot, spechless.
> 
> My outfit today :


 
Very cute. The boots make the outfit!


----------



## shoes319

Bubble oh dear I love your bag!!!  And your outfit..thanks for posting!


----------



## shoes319

bubbleloba said:


> Thanks for the picture taking suggestions, everyone!  I also love all of your outfits! It's inspired me to go shopping since I don't have classes today. Today I'm looking a bit school girlish (and I probably will feel like I'm a Japanese tourist roaming in Union Square), but I wanted to wear the skirt out so I can find a new sweater/top to pair with it.
> 
> -Armani Jeans black 3/4 sleeve mock turtleneck sweater
> -Burberry wool kilt (from the newly opened Bloomies in SF)
> -DKNY black opaque tights
> -Gucci round toe boots
> -Dior logo sling


 

I have this same skirt from years ago!!  It looks great on you btw!  Love your outfits...


----------



## shoes319

peanutbabycakes said:


> my outfit for today:
> 
> -cynthia steffe white lace applique corset top
> -calvin klein black wide leg cuffed capris
> -chanel beige ballet flats
> -hermes blue jean kelly handbag
> -cartier tank watch


 
PBC, I had to laugh as I looked at this outfit recently and said to myself how great it looks and I MUST have a BJ kelly...and then later that evening, I realized my bleu roi ostrich kelly is VERY similar lol!!  Just been hiding in it's dust bag for a couple of months!!  You have a great style.....I also have a pr. of Chanel flats and a cynthia steffe skirt....


----------



## bubbleloba

It was sunny and nice in San Francisco today, so I couldn't resist to wear a skirt out.  

-Ted Baker black puff sleeve shirt
-Ted Baker skirt
-Marc Jacob black peeptoe pumps
*not shown* Tse black cashmere cardigan and my black muse

*shoe319*, I have another wrap skirt from Burberry that looks similar to the kilt but it has gold buttons on the front (very Catholic girl uniform-like) so I've retired that to the back of the closet for now.  Burberry is a classic so maybe I will wear the other skirt out next year.  

*moviegirl325*, can't wait for your posts!


----------



## Lissis

Today


----------



## HiHeels

*La Van* thanks for taking us on vacation with you - i needed that.

dh took the last picture, and he's quite a bit taller so there is a very unfortunate "security camera angle" aspect to it.


----------



## pazt

HiHeels said:


> *La Van* thanks for taking us on vacation with you - i needed that.
> 
> dh took the last picture, and he's quite a bit taller so there is a very unfortunate "security camera angle" aspect to it.


 
HH, cute ensembles! love the H scarf as belt!


----------



## La Vanguardia

bubbleloba said:


> It was sunny and nice in San Francisco today, so I couldn't resist to wear a skirt out.
> 
> -Ted Baker black puff sleeve shirt
> -Ted Baker skirt
> -Marc Jacob black peeptoe pumps
> *not shown* Tse black cashmere cardigan and my black muse



I love this outfit, especially the combination with the peep toes!


----------



## ashlend

yay! just saw this thread...so fun. 

Today was:

Black Via Spiga "Wine" high heeled boots
Black Banana Republic "Martin" lightweight stretch wool pants
Black Banana Republic silk sweaters, layered (one was a short-sleeved crewneck tee, one was a long-sleeved v-neck cardigan)
Black leather Coach tote that I always carry for work
Hair pulled back in a ponytail, with a wide, dark-red headband at the hairline
Diamond wedding band
Tiffany Atlas watch
Adina pounded circle silver earrings (very bold and dangly)

Yes, I am a New Yorker.


----------



## Moviegirl325

*Bubbleloba & HiHeels - *I LOVE your outfits!!! You both look so cute!!! *Bubbleloba* that skirt is to die for!!!* HiHeels*, I agree w/ pazt; I love the scarf used as a belt. You are sooo good at using scarves for accessories in a creative way!!! Maybe if I knew how to tie them, it would inspire me to buy some!!!

*Ashlend - *Post some pics!! That outfit sounds sooo cute!!!


----------



## ashlend

Moviegirl325 said:


> *Ashlend - *Post some pics!! That outfit sounds sooo cute!!!


 
Thanks!  I promise I will next time -- my camera's out of batteries at the moment (plus, I have already changed into loungewear: Yankees tee and pj pants -- it's 1am here.) :shame:


----------



## HiHeels

*pazt* and *moviegirl thanks! 
there are posts here in wardrobe and also in the H forum about how to tie scarves.  i think they are an excellent extra touch!*


----------



## shoes319

Yesterday I went to my favorite country fair!  Wearing...

Chip & Pepper jeans w/embroidered back pockets
white Gap tee
J Crew brown cotton cardigan
Brown Tod ankle tie boots
Gucci waist bag
Hermes enamel bracelet
Me & Ro necklace and earrings in gold (not matching)

Unfortunately although I had worn the Tod boots before, they absolutely KILLED my one foot and I will never wear them again!  Must be too narrow - ugh!


----------



## HiHeels

oh, sorry about that *shoes*.  painful shoes are a kind of torture.  i only let shoes hurt me once, then they're out.


----------



## Eponineslove

I've been sick most of this week so I've been wearing mostly pjs.

The first outfit is what I wore today.  A purple shirt under a vest with two layered necklaces (the shorter one is choker with an animal pawprint and the longer one is a bunch of gold circles).  I wore it with black, peep-toe heels.

The second outfit is what I plan to wear tomorrow (I always pick my outfits out the night before).  Black dress capris with a printed t-shirt and black cardigan.  I wore a maple leaf necklace that I got in Quebec and flower earrings.


----------



## Moviegirl325

Its been a while since I've posted my outfit for the day. I wore this going to a friend's bridal shower.

-Banana Republic sleeveless beige and black striped sweater
-Banana Republic Beige Cropped Pants
-Beaded charms necklace
-Black Patent Leather Platform shoes
-Cartier Pink Faced Roadster
-Black Patent YSL belt
-32cm Hermes Havanne Kelly ( I can't seem to stop taking this baby out when I don't have my Baby Noah w/ me! Sorry for you to have to see it a lot!):shame:


----------



## ashlend

Today I was going to do head-to-toe chocolate brown, until I realized that my chocolate cashmere sweater (which I haven't worn  yet this season) has developed several small holes in the shoulders.  So I did head-to-toe charcoal instead:

-Black Charles David "Loyal" pumps
-Charcoal Banana Republic "Martin" stretch-wool pants
-Soft charcoal gray boatneck long-sleeved sweater
-Black leather Coach tote
-Hair up in ponytail
-Diamond wedding band
-Small channel-set-diamond hoops
-Tiffany Atlas watch on black lizard strap.

I match the rainy day here in NYC.  

~Ash


----------



## bubbleloba

After a few days lapse, here's what I'm wearing today.  Seems like I'm in jeans everyday (going through a denim phase I suppose...)  

-BZR grey cowlneck sweater
-Sisley black tank top
-James jeans
-Jimmy Choo black pumps
-YSL large black muse
-Chanel black sunglasses


----------



## Moviegirl325

*BUBBLELOBA- *What a cute outfit!! I esp. love your sweater AND the jeans!!!


----------



## bubbleloba

[FONT=&quot]Thanks, *moviegirl*!  I absolutely love the James jeans I have because it elongates my leg and makes me look thin.    I'm planning to buy another one--same style and color--and hem it shorter so I can wear it with my red London Sole flats.  

Been into Scandinavian designers lately because of the simple clean lines and so bought a few sweaters (the gray one and the horizontal/nautical stripe one shown a few days ago) to satisfy my shopaholic tendencies. 

Can't wait for your next outfit post!!
 [/FONT]


----------



## Eponineslove

I'm doing some volunteer work for a campaig and then going to my friend's party later tonight.  I got the jacket from Wetseal, it was the last one they had.  There are rainbows and butterflys all over the jacket.  I wore it with a green cami, a diamond heart necklace, and some jeans.


----------



## Lissis




----------



## Pursegrrl

heading out for a girl's night at a friend's house, so time to be comfy:

BCBG fair isle sweater (slightly off the shoulder)
Joe's Jeans, cigarrette style
MICHAEL Michael Kors high heeled clogs (man, these are addicting)
LV Mono Speedy 25


----------



## itstiffany

you guys all look gorgeous! and make me jealous, at the same time encourage me to look my best


----------



## shani

Okay!  Here's a twist!  I'd like to play things the other way around: _What ought I wear?_  My fashion inquiry is as follows:

I'm getting this skirt (it's supposed to be an olive-ish off-grey), and I'd like to get a pair of pantyhose to go with it.  I've got my eye on these two pairs: these fishnets, and these opaque tights.  Do you prefer one over the other?  My aim is to wear 'em to school and catch a special boy's eye. 

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## sonya

shani said:


> Okay!  Here's a twist!  I'd like to play things the other way around: _What ought I wear?_  My fashion inquiry is as follows:
> 
> I'm getting this skirt (it's supposed to be an olive-ish off-grey), and I'd like to get a pair of pantyhose to go with it.  I've got my eye on these two pairs: these fishnets, and these opaque tights.  Do you prefer one over the other?  My aim is to wear 'em to school and catch a special boy's eye.
> 
> Thank you, ladies!



The both have a similar look. The fishnets are sexier ... but the opaque tights are more school friendly.

Either way, I don't think guys care for crazy tights too much, just from my observations....


----------



## Lissis

Shani, you're really cute. I would go for the fishnets, they're sexier as sonya said. Good luck !


----------



## ajamesgrly

Lissis said:


> bubbleloba, very nice. That YSL Muse bag is soo hot, spechless.
> 
> My outfit today :


 
those boots with that dress...ROCK!! I love your outfit!


----------



## ajamesgrly

*Eponineslove*...I love that vest!!

*Moviegirl*....I'm totally diggin your YSL belt and of course the kelly!

*Bubble*...very chic!! lookin good girl!!!


----------



## noelle

Today I wore a Junya Watanabe boyish black pants  and a Junya black top.with Repetto black flats and my Prada black messenger.
I am now in Pyjamas,it is late in Shanghai, so no pics


----------



## shani

Lissis said:


> Shani, you're really cute. I would go for the fishnets, they're sexier as sonya said. Good luck !



Hee!  Thank you, and thanks!







Hurrah! It's a beautiful day in the neighbourhood (21 degrees!). My mom seized the day by seizing this giant moss dragon from a garden store near our house. He's tall and friendly-like!

Wearing:
- True Religion Bobby jeans in Medium Pony Express
- Camper "Twins" running shoes
- nondescript black turtleneck
- diamond/white gold pavé heart necklace, gold hoop earrings (not shown)


----------



## bubbleloba

Another sunny and warm day in SF.  Took this opportunity to wear my favorite summer skirt out to brunch with friends...

-BCBG Max Azria white faux-wrap knit top
-DVF skirt
-London Sole red nubuck ballet flats
-YSL black muse


----------



## ashlend

Well, I'm off work today, so I didn't have to put together anything dressy... which actually left me feeling kind of bummed.  I lazed around all day yesterday in a black v-neck tee and casual pants, so I was very ready to dress up again. I feel so much better and more comfortable in smarter clothing.  

Anyway, I decided to take this opportunity to see if I could fall-ify a summery dress:

-navy silk sleeveless knee-length dress by BR
-black merino v-neck cardigan
-black tights
-black Via Spiga "Wine" knee boots with high heel
-navy headband
-diamond wedding band
-Adina dangly pounded circle silver earrings


----------



## melissa06

bubbleloba said:


> Another sunny and warm day in SF. Took this opportunity to wear my favorite summer skirt out to brunch with friends...
> 
> -BCBG Max Azria white faux-wrap knit top
> -DVF skirt
> -London Sole red nubuck ballet flats
> -YSL black muse


 
Cute! I'm a big BCBG Max Azria customer, so I'm liking the top!


----------



## bubbleloba

After a few days hiatus, I'm continuing my obsession with jeans... 

-Club Monaco black tank
-Club Monaco gray cardigan w/ roll up sleeves
-Rock and Republic jeans
-Jimmy Choo black mules
-Pucci silk scarf (pink/black/mauve/brown)
-Chanel black sunglasses
-YSL black muse


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look so cutre, love the Pucci scarf



bubbleloba said:


> After a few days hiatus, I'm continuing my obsession with jeans...
> 
> -Club Monaco black tank
> -Club Monaco gray cardigan w/ roll up sleeves
> -Rock and Republic jeans
> -Jimmy Choo black mules
> -Pucci silk scarf (pink/black/mauve/brown)
> -Chanel black sunglasses
> -YSL black muse


----------



## ashlend

Today's outfit: (this thread is so much fun, I'm going to have to start posting pics although I'm not sure mine are as cute as all of yours!)  

-BR semi-sheer tie-neck short-sleeved light green rayon top with small print in darker green and brown, worn over nude cami
-BR chocolate brown lightweight stretch wool "Martin" pants
-Michael Kors "Iliad" pumps in dark brown (*Heads up:* these are the most comfortable high-heeled pumps I have ever worn. This is the third time I've worn them to work and my feet haven't been sore at all after wearing them, ever.)
-Ponytail
-Mikimoto pearl stud earrings
-Diamond wedding band on the left hand and emerald engagement ring on the right
-Coach Gallery watch with tan strap and interchangeable bezel (plain stainless steel today)
-Coach tan suede tote with chocolate leather trim.


----------



## Eponineslove

Thank you, ajamesgrly!

Monday's outfit is first.  A new sweater with a necklace I bought in Quebec.  I wore a slightly different pair of jeans and didn't wear the belt (the jeans I wore with this outfit are the jeans I wore with purple shirt and vest).  I did wear the same shoes, which are red and have a flower on the toe.

Today's outfit was a pair of tan-ish colored wide legged pants.  A long sleeved white shirt with a blue tank top layered over it.  I wore a pair of white ballet flats, but the the pants just barely covered it.  The necklace I made, and my bracelet is a blue square.


----------



## ashlend

Today:

-white button-down 3/4 sleeved shirt
-pink cashmere deep v-neck cable-knit sweater from j. crew
-charcoal gray BR Martin stretch wool pants
-black charles david pumps
-diamond wedding band
-adina silver "Big Tiny" hoops
-tiffany atlas watch 

Brought jeans and Chucks to change into later for a baseball game tonight.

Not liking my outfit as much today as I have been recently- the shirt doesn't quite fit perfectly under the sweater, plus I feel so... PINK. I don't think I like pink anymore. It was so trendy for a while that now it feels dated to me.


----------



## bubbleloba

Going out to dinner with friends in...

-Julie Haus black cashmere dress
-Paolo Iantorno black knee high boots
-Dior gaucho bag in white aged leather (my new purchase! )

Will probably take along with me a Sisley denim jacket in case it gets cold...


----------



## bubbleloba

Oops... forgot to include the pictures...


----------



## Justinleaddict

nice bag 

today:

Energie Jeans 
Diesel long sleeve tee shirt
Triple Five Soul Jacket
Diesel shoes
D&G sunglasses
Diesel bag


----------



## sonya

Been very preppy lately ... wearing the same gray pleated miniskirt for days now....

Today:
gray pleated mini skirt: H&M
white blazer with gold crest: Rugby by Ralph Lauren
green cashmere cable knit polo: Ralph Lauren black label
tan belt with gold "g" logo: Gucci
faux croc brown pumps with flowers: Miu Miu
Diorella denim and white patent leather purse: Dior


----------



## ashlend

Today... (it's the first really chilly fall day here in nyc!)  

-Black Charles David "Loyal" pumps
-Black BR "Martin" stretch-wool pants
-J. Crew cashmere turtleneck in "heather smoke" (brand new, soo cuddly)
-Tahitian pearl studs, wedding and engagement rings, Tiffany Atlas watch
-BR classic beige trench coat
-black Coach work tote


----------



## shani

Hey!  It's time to play, _"What Are You Wearing Today?" _(It rhymes, so it must be true!)










Gearing up to face my last midterm, I pulled on my favorite t-shirt, dabbed on some perfume, and accessorized with a little bit of Louis.

Wearing:
- little boys' sports baseball team t-shirt
- LV Epi belt
- Rock & Republic jeans
- diamond and white gold pav&#233; heart necklace, gold hoop earrings


----------



## Danica

Shani -very cute! I like the top...and know where that is. hehe


----------



## iheartJoes

Hahaha today's a study day so Hanes tee and Seven jeans.


----------



## sonya

So ridiculously "Ralph Lauren" preppy today:

shrunken white wool blazer with gold crest
white lace cap sleeve sheer blouse under a shrunken black cable knit v neck sweater
black trousers
black belt with RL gold logo plate
black pointy toe flats (a lot of walking today!)
MJ black quilted east/west bag

My friend whom I haven't seen in a long time told me that's the most casual she's seen me ever!


----------



## azia

-No name black shirred v-neck long tee
-Seven For All Mankind Havana flares
-My brand spanking new pink and silver Saucony runners. I think I might actually become a SNEAKER wearer! *gasp!!!*


----------



## winternight

Fun outfits everyone!  Sonya your outfits sound very cute.

Yesterday I was wearing a J.Crew grey hooded sweatshirt with fur trim, long sleeved grey J.Crew tee, black Prada ballet flats, black Prada tote w/silver dragon design, and pearls.   

Today its a brown suit from Neimans with an argyle from the Gap sweater and pointed toe dark gold flats from J.Crew.  Pearl earrings again.


----------



## ashlend

Today--

-Black cashmere turtleneck
-Black pleated knee-length camel skirt
-Flat black knee boots + black tights
-Pearl stud earrings, watch, wedding band
-Black leather jacket + bag.


----------



## shoes319

Today:  

black Prada jod boots
Chip & Pepper worn jeans w/embroidery on back
white J Crew tank
strawberry cashmere blend cable v-neck J Crew sweater
Burberry quilted jacket black
indigo Hermes bolide


----------



## bubbleloba

I probably cannot post pictures of my outfits for the next week or so...   I'm switching DSL service and apparently it takes a full week to process everything and get connected.  Am at a web cafe now checking email. ush:  In any case, have fun everyone and I will try to post a slew of outfits when I'm back online.


----------



## wellow

We have some classy ladies in here....... I just finished going through all the post in about 45 mins. You guys inspire me to want to shop and go on a diet again...

What I wear today is horrendous.. It's my exam day, and on exam day, I'm usually a slob... So I'll post my outfit this weekend..


----------



## aspenmartial

-Hermes black jacket with brown leather collar (very warm and soft!)
-Hermes skirt 
-Hermes croc. shoulder Birkin (my favorite bag!!!)
-LV knitwear top inside of Hermes jacket
-LV black pumps


----------



## pisdapisda79

Wow, would love to see a pic of you



aspenmartial said:


> -Hermes black jacket with brown leather collar (very warm and soft!)
> -Hermes skirt
> -Hermes croc. shoulder Birkin (my favorite bag!!!)
> -LV knitwear top inside of Hermes jacket
> -LV black pumps


----------



## shani

^ I second this!


----------



## sonya

Prada meets Marc Jacobs meets a little Alberta Ferretti

black sheer chiffon and lace puckered sleeveless top over a black lace bra
indigo suede belt with large rosette, end of belt looped around and under so that the end is hanging down (same belt in pic but worn a different way), worn on the waist over the top





black pleated wool miniskirt
black sheer ribbed over the knee stockings
plum pointy toe thin ribbon ankle tie stilettos; the front is made of thin velvet ribbon twisted into a rosette and "leaves"
black MJ East West bag
gold horsebit chain watch
honey short fox scarf
black oversized sunglasses

in the beginning, I also wore a black fitted corduroy blazer but took it off, it's not that cold

wish I had black opera length leather gloves!

got some weird looks, as always ...


----------



## aspenmartial

shani said:


> ^ I second this!


I don't have digital camera (I have an old film camera ).  So, I can't just take pictures and post right away as other members do who has digital camera...I found pictures of Hermes runway fashion show with Hermes clothings I was talking about above posting # 601 (shown on 1st and 2nd pictures below).  I also bought another Hermes skirt over this weekend(3rd picture below).  I LOVE it!


----------



## sonya

That jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## aspenmartial

Thanks!  I love that jacket, too!  It's really pretty in real life, and it's very soft~~~!


----------



## sonya

black sleeveless cotton v neck empire waist wrap dress (3 inches above the knee) with the ties wrapped around my waist twice to create a puckered effect
a leopard flared chiffon mini over the dress
a black sheer chiffon wrap skirt over the leopard skirt (you can see the spots underneath, and on the side when I walk) with the ties wrapped around twice on my hips

those three together created a puckered effect on waist area and a small balloon effect on the skirt.

large gold horsebit dangling from a leather cord necklace

black longer than ankle 4 inch stiletto boots with a gold heel and gold toe

gold horsebit watch

black quited East West bag with gold chain

outside I will wear my fitted black corduroy blazer


----------



## MissHavok

Juicy Couture shirt, Juicy Couture scottie patch parka, Seven For All Mankind jeans, Coach sneakers, and lots of expensive jewelry, Prada handbag.


----------



## princesslisa

this is what i wore today


----------



## La Vanguardia

- Hermès 25cm Kelly, retourne, prune, chevre mysore
- Zara vest
- Benetton sweater
- Tweed skirt
- Brown boots


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

love your look fendifemale


----------



## bubbleloba

I'm back!!    Two outfits from the past few days...

*1st picture*
-Max & Co. red sweater
-BCBG white knit top
-James bootcut jeans
-Ellen Tracy black pumps
-YSL black muse

*2nd picture*
-Ya Ya sweater dress
-Wolford unforgettable black tights
-Gucci black roundtoe boots
-Dior gaucho in off-white


----------



## fendifemale

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> love your look fendifemale


Thank you!  It's mostly vintage- things passed down from my grandmother (RIP) and aunt(RIP). Even the jewelry is from the 70's. I had a patent bag to match my patent Kenneth Cole pumps but I didn't take a pic of it. It's vintage too. Looks like something a 60's socialite would carry.


----------



## Moviegirl325

*CUTE OUTFITS, LaVan, Fendifemale,&  bubbleloba!!! * Bubbleloba, welcome back!!! WE missed you and ur adorable outfits!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Moviegirl!
I almost forgot- Princess and bubbleloa-great outfits!
LaVan- u already know.....


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I started taking pictures for my blog, so I'll contribute to this thread now  
Here are outfits from yesterday and today  





H & M dress, Goldenbleu bag, Mystique sandals. No jewelry except a Marc by MJ watch.




No-name cardigan top-thingy, James Perse tank, Earnest Sewn zip cigarette jeans, Mystique sandals, Jessica Elliot necklace. Worn with same bag (school bag!) and same watch.


----------



## peanutbabycakes

bubbleloba said:


> I'm back!!  Two outfits from the past few days...
> 
> *1st picture*
> -Max & Co. red sweater
> -BCBG white knit top
> -James bootcut jeans
> -Ellen Tracy black pumps
> -YSL black muse
> 
> *2nd picture*
> -Ya Ya sweater dress
> -Wolford unforgettable black tights
> -Gucci black roundtoe boots
> -Dior gaucho in off-white


 
bubbleloba!!  I LOVE UR SWEATERS!!!  i'm a sweater fanatic!!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

La Vanguardia said:


> - Hermès 25cm Kelly, retourne, prune, chevre mysore
> - Zara vest
> - Benetton sweater
> - Tweed skirt
> - Brown boots
> 
> View attachment 84989


 
lavan:  looking very polished as usual!


----------



## bubbleloba

*moviegirl*, thanks for the warm welcome back.  

*peanutbabycakes*,yup, I'm a sweater-crazed shopaholic!  If you have a Max & Co. store near you, definitely go check it out because they make really cute and comfy (but a bit bulky) sweaters.  And the best thing is I never see anyone else with the same Max & Co. sweaters as me.


----------



## bubbleloba

And here's my outfit for Tuesday...

Club Monaco blue/white nautical top
Theory white jacket
Paige Premium Denim Hollywood Hills jeans in med. clean
Manolo Blahnik black pumps


----------



## bubbleloba

Hmm... I guess I've been going for a white/off-white trend during the past few days...  White sweater dress, white jacket, and now I have white (more like off-white) pants on for today! 

-Ted Baker 3/4 sleeve sweater ( this because it has the stripes on the front in wool but the back is polka dot print in silk.  
-Brown tank top  from Nordstrom
-Ted Baker white pants 
-MICHAEL Michael Kors woven white sandals


----------



## ver1982

Ok, the picture is not very good, the colors are all wrong, but here I am, dressed for office. Skirt and shoes are Mango, belt-accessorize, shirt-so old, I don't remember.​ 
​


----------



## dmitchell15

since you all like posting your outfits so much, maybe you should get a stylediary. They have them at 

StyleDiary


----------



## ashlend

Today: kind of doing the gamine thing at work.

Banana Republic black patch-pocket shift dress
Black tights
Black "Simple" ballet flats from London Sole (I couldn't wear heels today... just couldn't. I think this is the first time in about 2 months that I've worn flats to the office.)
Tiffany Atlas watch on black lizard strap
Diamond wedding band
Emerald engagement ring
Adina "Big Tiny" silver hammered hoops
Ponytail
BR classic beige trench coat
Coach black work tote.


----------



## mellecyn

nerdphanie said:


> I started taking pictures for my blog, so I'll contribute to this thread now
> Here are outfits from yesterday and today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H & M dress, Goldenbleu bag, Mystique sandals. No jewelry except a Marc by MJ watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No-name cardigan top-thingy, James Perse tank, Earnest Sewn zip cigarette jeans, Mystique sandals, Jessica Elliot necklace. Worn with same bag (school bag!) and same watch.


 
I love your style, you should be modelling your outfits !


----------



## hermesBB

Here i go:

Marc by mj babydoll dress
Miss Sixty boots
Hermes double kelly bracelet
Hermes bicolor plume


----------



## yujiumao

hermesBB said:


> Here i go:
> 
> Marc by mj babydoll dress
> Miss Sixty boots
> Hermes double kelly bracelet
> Hermes bicolor plume


 
u looks great! 
i'm so jealous that u can still wear those this time of the year, where u at by the way..it's so cold in here that i have to pull out my winter jacket and boots+scarf+gloves already~ boston's weather...


----------



## hermesBB

yujiumao said:


> u looks great!
> i'm so jealous that u can still wear those this time of the year, where u at by the way..it's so cold in here that i have to pull out my winter jacket and boots+scarf+gloves already~ boston's weather...


 
Thanks, that is the nice thing about los angeles. U can always wear dress for the whole year


----------



## jc2239

hermesBB i LOVE your outfit sosososo much.......and the BV boots (?) in your avatar......i've had my eye on that marc dress forever but i didn't like the way it looked on the models online on the saks and neiman sites......but it looks absolutely amazing on you!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

mellecyn: thanks! maybe i will do that... i've been taking the pics for my blog but i guess the real pain is uploading, so i'll try that.
hermesBB: you're so cute. i love that dress and your hair looks great.


----------



## hermesBB

jc2239 said:


> hermesBB i LOVE your outfit sosososo much.......and the BV boots (?) in your avatar......i've had my eye on that marc dress forever but i didn't like the way it looked on the models online on the saks and neiman sites......but it looks absolutely amazing on you!!


 
Thanks jc. I was surprise by the dress as well. I wasn't really loving the dress on the model online until i tried it on myself. It was an easy piece. No brainer.  

Yes, those boots in my avatar are from BV. Bigger pictures are here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/hermesbbs-new-pair-of-bv-purple-boots-57670.html


----------



## hermesBB

nerdphanie said:


> mellecyn: thanks! maybe i will do that... i've been taking the pics for my blog but i guess the real pain is uploading, so i'll try that.
> hermesBB: you're so cute. i love that dress and your hair looks great.


 
Thanks. Ur avatar is funny. Are those ur kids?? so cute !


----------



## Blair Waldorf

haha the girl is me. i'm 20. the little boy is my adorable 9-yr-old brother


----------



## hermesBB

nerdphanie said:


> haha the girl is me. i'm 20. the little boy is my adorable 9-yr-old brother


 

OMG, i am two years older than u!!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

and so fab  i'm liking my 20s.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Here are my outfits from yesterday and today.





H & M mini-dress
Goldenbleu bag
Guillaum Hinfray pierced ballet flats
charcoal leggings
worn with marc by marc jacobs watch and purple vita snakeskin bangle
This was my first time since like...5th grade wearing leggings. It felt so odd!




As per request I modeled my outfit today  
Marc by Marc Jacobs blazer
Ella Moss top
Taverniti So shorts
Jessica Elliot locket necklace
worn with gucci watch, juicy couture cuff, Mystique sandals and Goldenbleu bag.


----------



## ashlend

Still in love with monochromatic dressing.

-navy cashmere turtleneck (j. crew) + navy stretch wool pants 
-camel pumps, camel Coach watch + camel bag
-olive suede jacket
-diamond wedding band + silver hoops


----------



## jjshyne

casual friday:

miss sixty sweater
fornarina jeans
diesel pumps
ferragamo purse

happy weekend


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you moviegirl, fendifemale, peanutbabycakes.


----------



## Bags4me

I like this thread today I am wearing Express top and belt, Theory Max C pants, Casadei ankle boots, Sargento Vivo cuff and LV red Soufflot.


----------



## hermesBB

Balenciaga belted puffy jacket fw 06

Jbrand skinny jeans 

Bottega Veneta Boots fw 06

Hermes bicolor 30 birkin


----------



## aritziababe

hermesBB you look AMAZING! I   your Balenciaga puffy jacket!


----------



## ver1982

HermessBB, I agree with artiziababe! You look so fab and wonderful! Love your taste and your Balenciaga jacket!


----------



## sonya

I really like the Balenciaga vest!


----------



## addisonshopper

hermes i love that outfit..
them boots them boots them boots...
you making me cry right now !!!!
gotta love it


----------



## winona77

I adore the Balenciaga jacket too!!!

Here I am!
Vintage balloon skirt (1950's), Circa 90's BCBG Ballet top, Japanese ankle boots and YSL Oversized Muse!!


----------



## fendifemale

*HermesBB, Bags4me, and jjshyne* look amazing!


----------



## shani

winona77 said:


> I adore the Balenciaga jacket too!!!
> 
> Here I am!
> Vintage balloon skirt (1950's), Circa 90's BCBG Ballet top, Japanese ankle boots and YSL Oversized Muse!!



Holy freaking gorgeous.  What tights are those?


----------



## Nymph

Seriously, *winona77*, it's unfair how gorgeous you are


----------



## winona77

shani said:


> Holy freaking gorgeous. What tights are those?




:shame:  thanks girls.

I got the tights last year at Winners of all places, they are YSL.
I really want some Wolford tights though.


----------



## naturale

aritziababe said:


> hermesBB you look AMAZING! I   your Balenciaga puffy jacket!




I second that.


----------



## hermesBB

Thanks, Winona. Love ur skirt!

Thank you sonya, addisonshopper, fendifemale and naturale


----------



## Moviegirl325

bubbleloba said:


> And here's my outfit for Tuesday...
> 
> Club Monaco blue/white nautical top
> Theory white jacket
> Paige Premium Denim Hollywood Hills jeans in med. clean
> Manolo Blahnik black pumps


  Haven't checked this thread in a while but I LOVE this outfit!!! I wish I wasn't so lazy to take pics of myself like I did before!


----------



## Moviegirl325

hermesBB said:


> Balenciaga belted puffy jacket fw 06
> 
> Jbrand skinny jeans
> 
> Bottega Veneta Boots fw 06
> 
> Hermes bicolor 30 birkin


   AND I ABSOLUTELY adore this one!!!!


----------



## coreenmd

wow! everyone is in hot fall clothes.. 

im in manila and it's been so humid here lately... my latest outfit is here:

>>--- Philosophical Style ---<<: Outfit for tonight: off to dinner in my pretty filigree dresshttp://philosophicalstyle.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bags4me

This is what I am wearing today heading out with my boys to get some candy.
I hope this cheese batgirl outfit bring so humor to this thread 
Outfit by PartyCity $35.00
Boots under shoe covers..Jimmy Choo
and my little LV baby soufflot.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

you look hot! post in the hallowen thread too. i started it before halloween and now it's looking pretty lonely


----------



## azia

^ Best Outfit Ever!! :d


----------



## bubbleloba

*bags4me*, that's a cute costume!   Have fun trick or treating!


----------



## bubbleloba

*moviegirl*, welcome back!!  Definitely post your outfits one of these days.


----------



## bubbleloba

Don't have a costume tonight for Halloween.  BF and I are avoiding the chaos and staying in...

It's chilly today and I couldn't resist wearing my new coat. 
-Filippa K 3/4 sleeve nautical sweater
-James Jeans in Genesis
-Miss Sixty coat (I couldn't get the light to shine on the coat to see the details...)
-London Sole red nubuck ballet flats
-Dior off-white/ivory medium gaucho


----------



## bubbleloba

And what I wore yesterday...

-J. Crew winter white cable-knit sweater
-Tse navy blue wool skirt
-Wolford tights
-Marc Jacobs black platform pumps
-Dior black sling


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I guess taking pics from my blog wasn't working...so I fiddled with my pics to make them attachable. Here are my outfits from yesterday and today.
Yesterday:
H & M top
Vince sweater
Earnest Sewn zip cigarette jeans
Havaiana cherry flip flops
Jessica Elliot locket necklace
Goldenbleu Katherine bag

Today:
C & C top
Juicy Couture velour cable jacket
True Religion Julie skinny jeanns
Mike & Chris Kyle two-button scarf
Guillaume Hinfray pierced ballet flats
flea market necklace

I wore the bag and the scarf both days


----------



## miss alice

black turtle neck...J brand jeans in ink and my Chanel classic flap with gold hardware, Jumbo size.

sergio rossi boots!


----------



## sonya

Love Sergio Rossi this season, especially your boots!


----------



## icechampagne

^^^ I love everyone's outfits!!


----------



## hellosunshine

nerdphanie, i love both outfits. Definitely something I'd wear and I especially love your skinny jeans in the second outfit. Do both of the jeans have abit of a stretch ?


----------



## hermesBB

miss alice, love ur sergio rossi boots!! tres chic!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

thanks hellosunshine  both those jeans are really comfortable and stretchy. the earnest sewns are probably my comfiest pair, but the true religions are great.


----------



## hellosunshine

nerdphanie said:


> thanks hellosunshine  both those jeans are really comfortable and stretchy. the earnest sewns are probably my comfiest pair, but the true religions are great.


 
oh, that's great! I was looking at some earnest sewns on shopbop but it's so difficult to figure out their sizing! I just know the junior departments sizings in Gap..like 1,3,5,6,7,9 and so forth since that's like where i usually buy my jeans. Oh and I really love the locket your wearing in the first outfit. Your outfits looks so nicely thought-out and very proportional like the way you paired the flow-y c&c top with skinny jeans. Basically i just love both outfits!


----------



## miss alice

thank you sonya, thank you hermesBB!!


----------



## hermesBB

Gotta do a presentation for my project before final exam. 

zara stripped shirt
dior stripped grey pants
Hermes mini constance belt - gold togo side 
Manolo Blahnik perforated white and gold pumps
Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor watch 
Tiffany diamond horseshoe necklace


----------



## sonya

I really like your shirt!


----------



## Minnie

Miss Alice I love those Sergio Rossi boots and outfit is very chic. I love the way the J brands look i have two pairs. I like my ink better than my black because i got the black in a 24 because thats why I usually wear and they stretch  out more and the ink i got a 23 so they are more tight. 

Hermes BB you look wonderful. I am a true believer that you can't go wrong with a white button down with jeans or pants. Its always classy and tasteful.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

My outfit today:
James Perse coat
Taverniti So Dolly 16" jeans
Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes
Splendid tee (underneath)
worn with Goldenbleu bag, Gucci watch, and Tarina Tarantino earrings


----------



## daffie

hermesBB - Gorgeous Outfit!!


----------



## Spo0oky

I don't know if this is "women only" but if it's not... my outfit for today was this:
Prada linea Rossa jacket
Prada linea Rossa t-shirt
Diesel jeans
Louis Vuitton Damier sneakers

Gianfranco Ferré Sunglasses


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Miu Miu top
LaRok shorts
Franco Sarto Paddington knockoff shoes
CC Skye bracelet
Marc by Marc Jacobs watch
backpack today. It was raining and I was just going to class. Warm, but wet. I look a little sillier today huh?


----------



## Spo0oky

Versace Classic black jacket
Versace Classic black tee shirt
Diesel jeans
DKNY "Speed lace" black/orange sneakers

Ray Ban "Aviator" sunglasses  
D&G beige/black watch


----------



## azia

nerphanie, that outfit is very cute!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Thanks azia!


----------



## The Juiciest

Oh. My. Gosh. Hermes BB, you look fantastic! That outfit is SO well put together. This is how I envisage my look in about 4-5 years. As I'm only 18 I can't really dress like you just yet but wow!


----------



## hellosunshine

nerdphanie, once again you have a lovely outfit! 

is it still warm out in cali ?


----------



## Blair Waldorf

hello hellosunshine! It is not warm in cali haha. It was actually raining yesterday, but warmer than it has been.

HermesBB: where/when did you get that Balenciaga vest? I was showing my mom around the forum and she's obsessed with it now. Her birthday's on Sunday and my dad told her to go nuts.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

I know today's over, but here's what I wore. Trovata trench, Earnest Sewn jeans, Franco Sarto shoes. James Perse tanks on the inside. And my bag showcase is up with plenty of dressup to boot  ! Check it out. Had a lot of fun today hehe.


----------



## msflutter

nerdphanie said:


> hello hellosunshine! It is not warm in cali haha. It was actually raining yesterday, but warmer than it has been.
> 
> HermesBB: where/when did you get that Balenciaga vest? I was showing my mom around the forum and she's obsessed with it now. Her birthday's on Sunday and my dad told her to go nuts.


 

i second that! i want that vest sooooo bad.  actually, i think i want your entire wardrobe!! especially those white ms boots!


----------



## fendifemale

Very pretty coat nerphanie! I like franco sarto shoes also!


----------



## Natalie

First time poster in this thread, anyways, this is what I wore today!





Sweater from Aritzia
Layering tank from Aritzia
Citizen Jeans
Boots from Transit
My Damier Speedy 25 

(Sorry if this is too big?)


----------



## Blair Waldorf

You look super cute natalie!


----------



## missling

Miss Alice and hermesBB, your outfits are to die for!


----------



## madamestuff

I heart NY tee (I live in Sydney so it isn't stupid... yeah, that's my defence)
Black trackies

Go me! It's SUNDAY okay... and I swear I didn't leave the house like this


----------



## hermesBB

nerdphanie said:


> hello hellosunshine! It is not warm in cali haha. It was actually raining yesterday, but warmer than it has been.
> 
> HermesBB: where/when did you get that Balenciaga vest? I was showing my mom around the forum and she's obsessed with it now. Her birthday's on Sunday and my dad told her to go nuts.


 
Thanks nerdphanie. I am glad ur mom likes it. I got it from Paris. But I guess NYC Balenciaga would carry it too. PM me if u need more info.


----------



## hermesBB

Thank u *sonya, Minnie, and daffie*

*Juiciest: *Thank u. i bet u look much well put-together than i was 4 years ago!

*Msflutter and Missling*: Thanks for ur lovely words.


----------



## minami

everyone looks great!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

In honor of mom's birthday, this is a mommy and me outfit post!
First pic - Mom: Theory long-sleeve tee, Ya-Ya cropped sweater, Sass & Bide jeans, Kate Spade pumps, Corto Moltedo Priscilla bag. Me: Mike & Chris Jesse leather jacket, Velvet top, James Perse tank, Taverniti So jeans, Goldenbleu shoes, Balenciaga Ring bag.
Second pic - me, because I looked stupid in the first pic somehow.
Third pic, after mom's b-day dinner - Mom: Nanette Lepore suit, Kate Spade pumps, Marni bag. Me: Chloe dress, Balenciaga shoes, Marc Jacobs Quilted North/South tote.


----------



## sonya

I love the mommy and daughter pictures. So cute!


----------



## Minnie

Dido. I love the mom and daughter pics. You both have great bods and great clothes. I love the outfits. Keep em coming.


----------



## sonya

In honor of the Viktor & Rolf launch (well, not really, I just love Viktor & Rolf -- had my former boss get them to autograph a very strange blazer for me at Paris Fashion Week a couple years ago...):

Viktor & Rolf white button down shirt with large collar that I wore askew (one button off) to make the collar even wider and "bustier" like dramatic, sleeves rolled (VR makes incredible white shirts!)

black trousers

white belt with large gold serpents entwined

black bra with pin stripes and white lace on top

gold knee high Equestrian boots with a short kitten heel

***
but because I missed my class today, I replaced the VR shirt with an off-white cap sleeved lace and chiffon top 

because it was cold, I wore an off-white blazer with a gold crest over it and a black scarf

for my books, Balenciaga motorcycle flat tote

***
It was perhaps too much gold for the day ... but why not look fab all the time, even during the day?

I also realized, I need the Gucci doctor's bag from Fall 2003!


----------



## fendifemale

hermesBB said:


> Gotta do a presentation for my project before final exam.
> 
> zara stripped shirt
> dior stripped grey pants
> Hermes mini constance belt - gold togo side
> Manolo Blahnik perforated white and gold pumps
> Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor watch
> Tiffany diamond horseshoe necklace


Super chic!


----------



## naturale

I am so proud of this dress cause I only paid $27 for it--I would usually spend $200-300 for a dress.  I wore it this weekend to go to Pure in Las Vegas.

Forever 21 dress 
Betsy Johnson shoes
LV epi soufflot mini


----------



## Bag Fetish

LOVE the outfit!

 					Originally Posted by *hermesBB* 

 
_Gotta do a presentation for my project before final exam. 

zara stripped shirt
dior stripped grey pants
Hermes mini constance belt - gold togo side 
Manolo Blahnik perforated white and gold pumps
Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor watch 
Tiffany diamond horseshoe necklace




_


----------



## sonya

naturale said:


> I am so proud of this dress cause I only paid $27 for it--I would usually spend $200-300 for a dress.  I wore it this weekend to go to Pure in Las Vegas.
> 
> Forever 21 dress
> Betsy Johnson shoes
> LV epi soufflot mini



Cute dress! Good find!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

naturale you look hot! forever 21 finds are the best.


----------



## naturale

Thank you Sonya and nerdphanie.


----------



## fendifemale

Naturale that is very pretty! Love the shoes.


----------



## naturale

fendifemale said:


> Naturale that is very pretty! Love the shoes.




Thank you fendifemale.


----------



## addisonshopper

love the outfit- hermes where did you get the zara shirt from- is that a store.. i want that shirt ( and the shoes lol)




fendifemale said:


> Super chic!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

nerdphanie said:


> In honor of mom's birthday, this is a mommy and me outfit post!
> First pic - Mom: Theory long-sleeve tee, Ya-Ya cropped sweater, Sass & Bide jeans, Kate Spade pumps, Corto Moltedo Priscilla bag. Me: Mike & Chris Jesse leather jacket, Velvet top, James Perse tank, Taverniti So jeans, Goldenbleu shoes, Balenciaga Ring bag.
> Second pic - me, because I looked stupid in the first pic somehow.
> Third pic, after mom's b-day dinner - Mom: Nanette Lepore suit, Kate Spade pumps, Marni bag. Me: Chloe dress, Balenciaga shoes, Marc Jacobs Quilted North/South tote.


 
steph, you have an insanely hip mom!!!!  both of you ladies have AMAZING bodies!

btw is your mom's nanette lepore suit from this season?!  i was eyeing something very, veryyyy similar just today!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

hey jen, my mom's hip huh. and thanks  
my mom's suit is from this season, yeah. we got it at the end of summer. actually i saw the jacket on the saks sale today.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

naturale, your outfit is gorgeous 
Just got back from dinner and drinks with friends  

Alice McCall dress
Via Spiga shoes
Intelligence cardigan
turquoise stone necklace


----------



## ashlend

SO happy with my outfit today. 

-Charcoal gray wool gab suit jacket (client lunch today!)
-Black empire-waist knee-length sleeveless jersey dress- I usually wear this in summer. I love repurposing things. 
-matte black tights
-black patent-leather MJ stacked heel, ankle-strap, round-toe shoes


----------



## socalgrl86

I think i look like a doctor..I just tried it on to see how it would look..


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Dr. socalgrl you look cute  
Here's what I wore last night to a date with the boyfriend. Debuted 2 pieces from Viktor & Rolf   H & M - the trench and the blouse. Sass & Bide frayed misfits, Balenciaga shoes, and Mulberry bag.
And I have since moved poor Edith from off the floor


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*socal* - cute outfit!

*steph* - ahh the trench looks AMAZING on you, I'm so jealous (but happy for you!).  and the blouse is adorable as well!


----------



## ashlend

I'm headed out to a champagne lounge in a few hours in:

-Nina black satin pointy pumps
-COH Ingrid jeans (Pacific wash)
-Black lacy Mary Green cami
-Black suit jacket
-Gold clutch
-Long, dangly red coral cluster earrings

So cliche, I know... the black and the lace and the jeans "thing", I'm so tired of it, but it's the best I can do tonight. It looks good, but it's so boring. I need to get some new evening duds.


----------



## melisande

nerdphanie said:


> Dr. socalgrl you look cute
> Here's what I wore last night to a date with the boyfriend. Debuted 2 pieces from Viktor & Rolf   H & M - the trench and the blouse. Sass & Bide frayed misfits, Balenciaga shoes, and Mulberry bag.
> And I have since moved poor Edith from off the floor



Wow, The Viktor & Rolf looks amazing on you! Very nice!


----------



## nextnewface

nerdphanie said:


> Dr. socalgrl you look cute
> Here's what I wore last night to a date with the boyfriend. Debuted 2 pieces from Viktor & Rolf   H & M - the trench and the blouse. Sass & Bide frayed misfits, Balenciaga shoes, and Mulberry bag.
> And I have since moved poor Edith from off the floor



I love EVERYTHING!!! The outfit is just perfect  And that trenchcoat....!!!  It looks like it was made for you!!!  You're so lucky!!! I've been looking for it on Ebay but I don't want to order the wrong size so... none for me ush: I'll just live vicariously through you


----------



## Bags4me

Nothing special today..but I was pretty comfy with it.
Da-Nang pants
Jcrew top
Marc Jacobs wedges in vachetta color
Louis Vuitton Damier Azur pochette
and my Chanel 5076 sunglasses.





Then I switched later, I took my Mabillon backpack, JoeRocket leather jacket and frye boots and we went to ride our bikes for a while.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Today i went to a friend's b'day at Shark Island in Sydney's harbour. It was fairly hot in the morning but the weather turned nasty in the afternoon  

Prada beaded sandals
Supre cuffed shorts
Bonds singlet
Supre cardigan
Guess butterfly leather cuff watch


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ so cute!!  the shoes are HOT HOT HOTTT


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Bags4me said:


> Nothing special today..but I was pretty comfy with it.
> Da-Nang pants
> Jcrew top
> Marc Jacobs wedges in vachetta color
> Louis Vuitton Damier Azur pochette
> and my Chanel 5076 sunglasses.
> 
> Then I switched later, I took my Mabillon backpack, JoeRocket leather jacket and frye boots and we went to ride our bikes for a while.


 
very cute outfit!!  i love the color of your top


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ so cute!! the shoes are HOT HOT HOTTT


 
thanks mello


----------



## ashlend

Super simple today:

J. Crew cashmere turtleneck in snow
Dark wash jeans
Cynthia Rowley "Skate" flats (pictured)
Pearl studs


----------



## socalgrl86

nerdphanie said:


> Dr. socalgrl you look cute
> Here's what I wore last night to a date with the boyfriend. Debuted 2 pieces from Viktor & Rolf  H & M - the trench and the blouse. Sass & Bide frayed misfits, Balenciaga shoes, and Mulberry bag.
> And I have since moved poor Edith from off the floor


 
Haha..Thanks!!


----------



## fendifemale

Brasilian_Babe said:


> naturale, your outfit is gorgeous
> Just got back from dinner and drinks with friends
> 
> Alice McCall dress
> Via Spiga shoes
> Intelligence cardigan
> turquoise stone necklace


I love it! Just have to love the shoes and necklace  .


----------



## fendifemale

ashlend said:


> Super simple today:
> 
> J. Crew cashmere turtleneck in snow
> Dark wash jeans
> Cynthia Rowley "Skate" flats (pictured)
> *Pearl studs*


Pearl studs put a sophisticated twist on almost any outfit.


----------



## Bags4me

Today was a fun day, a little cold but sunny.
Here is my outfit:
Alvin Valley trench coat (I adore)
Jcrew long sleeve tee
Laundry wool tartan skirt
Alice + Olivia tubular leggins
Antonio Melani boots
Burberry wool hat
LV Damier Papillon 30


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ very nice outfit!!


----------



## Bags4me

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ very nice outfit!!


 
Thanks Mello, you are too kind


----------



## wellow

This is me, a few weeks ago, planned to post it but was postponed due to my sudden trip to Asia.

Ann Taylor White Shirt
Theory Pants
Manolo Blahnik Red Mary Janes







Theory Cropped Jacket
H&M Black Turtleneck
Theory Pants
Manolo Blahnik Patent Pump






Sorry for the blurry pictures. And I just realized I left the Ann Taylor shirt in Singapore when my mom borrowed it


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today at work:

- Caramel leather coat
- Caramel rabbit fur
- Black silk turtleneck shirt
- Black Zara layered silk skirt
- Manolo Blahnik patent pumps 
- Black tights
- Herm&#232;s 30cm Birkin, epsom, gold hardware

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=93160&d=1163443366

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=93161&d=1163443366


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG, all you ladies are so beautiful and rail thin! And so VERY couture, from head to toe!!! You are all intimidatingly gorgeous and well-put together!  

I am way too short and squat and non-couture to EVER post in here! (and my closet is all boring Old Navy, Gap, and Banana Republic) LOL. All I can do is look at your pics and aspire to look like that when I grow up! And I'm 32 so who knows the heck when that'll be! 

I envy you all who have the time and resources to look so runway chic!


----------



## surlygirl

wellow - Love, love, love both of your looks! The cropped theory jacket is way cute. You look fabulous.


----------



## Bags4me

This is what I wore today..
Express top
True Religion jeans Johnny jeans
Casadei ankle boots
Louis Vuitton red Soufflot
on second picture I have my old Marc Jacobs Bongo coat, still love it.


----------



## blew415

Bags4me-love all your outfits, very classy!


----------



## Minnie

Wellow And La Vanguardia I Love All Of Your Outfits. It Is So Chic And Classy.


----------



## coachwife6

All the outfits are great. I love this thread.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Another outfit from the weekend - a lot like my last, if you remember it.
Cacharel sweater-dress, Viktor & Rolf for H & M tights, Balenciaga shoes, Mulberry bag. Wore my V & R for H & M trench too.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ steph, the sweater dress is ADORABLE.  and i love the tights!!


----------



## Minnie

Nerd the sweater dress and the tights are soooo cute. I love them. I have actually been looking for tights to wear with a sweater dress. Do you have any advice? I am looking for lacy or with a verticle design like stripes or something but that would make my legs seem longer.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Today it was:
black cashmere tee-shirt
black flat front boot cut slacks (Club Monaco)
black RLL leather belt
black Prada Mary Janes
citrine Lori Bonn earrings
winter white pea coat (Kenneth Cole reaction...SO well cut!)
LV Cabas Piano
Black Fendi sunnies


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ sounds adorable!!


----------



## Minnie

Oh for me today and yesterday and tomorrow is a Juicy Suit (not the same one).
Monday it was beige, Tuesday its Brown and tomorrow its Turquoise. I find its the most comfortable thing to wear to school. They are like PJs and I am too lazy especially in the winter to wear anything else to school. I had uggs on today and Monday I had on Prada sneakers.


----------



## socalgrl86

KristyDarling..it doesnt matter if your closet is full of Old Navy and Banana Republic..the thing that matters is just putting together a great outfit no matter what brand! 

Bags4me...i LOVE your first outfit with the red coat!!


----------



## socalgrl86

Minnie said:


> Oh for me today and yesterday and tomorrow is a Juicy Suit (not the same one).
> Monday it was beige, Tuesday its Brown and tomorrow its Turquoise. I find its the most comfortable thing to wear to school. They are like PJs and I am too lazy especially in the winter to wear anything else to school. I had uggs on today and Monday I had on Prada sneakers.


 
Omg, I totally feel you!


----------



## fiatflux

nerdphanie,
Can you please post a pic of your Balenciaga black patent shoes from the side?  They look adorable and I'd love to see what they look like in a side view!!


----------



## wellow

Thank you everyone for the kind comments...

*LaVan*: Isn't it amazing... We post the same Manolos black patent pumps... It's so comfy!

*Surlygirl*: I fell in love with it the minute I saw it on the rack!!.. Love it, even though it barely covers anything. but it's amazingly pretty warm.

*Minnie*: I know how you feel. Winter is not the time for dressing up. So I also usually wear jeans or juicy pants and warm tops for classes...


----------



## Minnie

But doesn't lose hope in me. I put together a killer outfit when I go out. This weekend I need to get around take some pics. I just neeeed to. Anywaaays off to classes with my Juicy suit, Haha.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ lose hope?!  Minnie, with your body and face, you'll look HOT in anything!  Throw on a papersack and prove me right!


----------



## Minnie

Lol Jen, paper or plastic.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you minnie and wellow!

*wellow - *Those shoes are incredibly comfortable!


----------



## La Vanguardia

At work today:
- Sportmax/Maxmara coat
- Black silk sweater
- Striped skirt with beading
- H&M black necklace
- Gucci boots
- 30cm black Birkin, epsom, gold hardware







Today, in the evening:
- 30cm vermillion, swift, palladium hardware
- Hermès grey alpaca wool poncho
- Black sweater (underneath)
- Zara black knee-length trousers
- Gucci boots


----------



## coachwife6

^^LV, you always look great. I love your style. And thanks for taking the time to post these photos.


----------



## miss alice

cynthia steffe dress, brown PRADA boots


----------



## Minnie

Alice your outfits are lovely!! The dress is gorgeous and those prada boots, ooo lala!


----------



## Danica

miss alice said:


> cynthia steffe dress, brown PRADA boots



I love it all, and that red jacket...so gorgeous!


----------



## Bags4me

blew415 said:


> Bags4me-love all your outfits, very classy!


 Aww!! thanks.


----------



## Bags4me

Today I had meetings at my children schools, I love to wear this outfit when I want to look more conservative but still a little casual.
Theory silk blouse
Yanuk pencil denim skirt
Jimmy Choo boots
Banana Republic belt
and red wood necklace
and I carried with me my red LV Soufflot (not showing)


----------



## Minnie

Bags4me I LOVE LOVE LOVE your OUTFIT!!  It is sooo sleek with the perfect red accents! You look STUNNING!


----------



## Bags4me

Minnie said:


> Bags4me I LOVE LOVE LOVE your OUTFIT!! It is sooo sleek with the perfect red accents! You look STUNNING!


 
Thanks Minnie


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Minnie said:


> Lol Jen, paper or plastic.


 
PLASTIC!  plastic is somewhat see-through   

just messin' with you Minnie!  cant wait to see your outfits for this weekend


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*La Van* - I love the Maxmara coat and the poncho!  not to mention your bags.   


*Alice* - holy crap that dress is HOT.  you wear it sooo well!!

*bags4me* - WOWZA.  Beautiful outfit!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Miss Alice! I saw that dress and wanted to know what it looked like on a person...it looks totally great on you! And those boots! And bags4me I'm loving your style. Hot mom!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

And minnie - i'm not a tights expert. I do like ribbed tights though, those tend to be pretty flattering. I think I have some generic ones.


----------



## miss alice

*Thank you **Minnie*, *mello_yello_jen*, *danica* and *nerdphanie !! 
*


----------



## daffie

*bags4me* - Gorgeous outfit! I love the red accents


----------



## hermesBB

miss alice said:


> cynthia steffe dress, brown PRADA boots


 
Love ur dress alice, very chic


----------



## Bags4me

I think at this point you can tell I love red..lol, this is my outfit for today:
Vintage Italian coat.
Baltrami real croc leather belt.
Esprit sweater
Theory pants
Jimmy choo pumps
and LV black Soufflot
Chanel 5076 mother pearl logo sunglasses. (love this)
Here couple pics:


----------



## hermesBB

casual school day:

C&C california tee
Chanel camellia flower chain wear as necklace
no name plaided shorts
Kors by MK boots
Dior gaucho


----------



## hermesBB

brunch with bf: 

MJ rose dress (so versatile, love it)
black tights
Chloe platform
Chanel patent cabas bag


----------



## ashlend

KristyDarling said:


> OMG, all you ladies are so beautiful and rail thin! And so VERY couture, from head to toe!!! You are all intimidatingly gorgeous and well-put together!
> 
> I am way too short and squat and non-couture to EVER post in here! (and my closet is all boring Old Navy, Gap, and Banana Republic) LOL. All I can do is look at your pics and aspire to look like that when I grow up! And I'm 32 so who knows the heck when that'll be!
> 
> I envy you all who have the time and resources to look so runway chic!


 
I'm not tall, beautiful, rail thin or clothed in head-to-toe couture either, but I definitely think one can be quite stylish without being any of the above.  

Not to say I don't agree that all the ladies in this thread look smashing! But it's not going to stop me from posting either!  

Today I'm wearing:

Snug Banana Republic merino pink scoopneck sweater
Banana black pleated knee-length skirt
Opaque black tights
Black suede Michael Kors "Harness" pump
Small black Coach bag with buckle detail
Pearl studs
Tiffany "Atlas" watch 
Diamond wedding band

... and that, ladies, is about as "couture" as I get.


----------



## sonya

hermesBB said:


> brunch with bf:
> 
> MJ rose dress (so versatile, love it)
> black tights
> Chloe platform
> Chanel patent cabas bag



Cute outfit! The rose print is great. I love knee socks! I'm going to a concert, you've inspired me to wear some too!


----------



## Danica

Bags4me and Hermesbb, you both looks amazing!!!


----------



## hermesBB

Thank u sonya and Danica.


----------



## Bags4me

Aww!! thanks Danica and Daffie


----------



## Minnie

BAGS another gorgeous outfit!!
Hermes BB you look AMAZING for a day of classes. I mean it would look AMAZING for a day of SHOPPING or anything else for that matter. I admire you for dressing up for classes!
The outfit for brunch is also great, love the CHANEL!


----------



## hermesBB

Minnie said:


> BAGS another gorgeous outfit!!
> Hermes BB you look AMAZING for a day of classes. I mean it would look AMAZING for a day of SHOPPING or anything else for that matter. I admire you for dressing up for classes!
> The outfit for brunch is also great, love the CHANEL!


 
Thanks minnie. I was having a high spirit that day   Usually would just be T and jeans :shame: 

I love the cabas as well, a carefree bag but got so many compliments.


----------



## wellow

HermesBB... Are u in Cali?? So green with envy that you can wear sleeveless....

Btw, you look splendid as usual!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*bags4me* - you are smoking in red!!  and your outfits are always so great.  gorgeous outfit as always!

*HermesBB* - amazing outfits!!  love your bags in both outfits


----------



## peanutbabycakes

actually, this was yesterday's outfit:

-anna sui white cotton shirt
-prada grey cashmere sweater
-blue cult jeans
-dolce & gabbana baby blue patent buckle heels
-multi layer beaded necklace
-cartier tank watch
-hermes 32cm BJ kelly


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

great outfit, i love those D&G shoes they're lovely


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

this is last Thursday's outfit

Supre eyelet bubble sleeve tee
Tsubi jeans
Chloe paddington shoes in choc brown
Chloe paddington bag in tobacco - my newest acquisition


----------



## hermesBB

wellow said:


> HermesBB... Are u in Cali?? So green with envy that you can wear sleeveless....
> 
> Btw, you look splendid as usual!!!


 
Thanks wellow. Yes i am in so cali, so got to enjoy the last drop of sunshine 

Thank u mello_yello_jen.


----------



## hermesBB

peanutbabycakes said:


> actually, this was yesterday's outfit:
> 
> -anna sui white cotton shirt
> -prada grey cashmere sweater
> -blue cult jeans
> -dolce & gabbana baby blue patent buckle heels
> -multi layer beaded necklace
> -cartier tank watch
> -hermes 32cm BJ kelly


 
Drool on ur kelly again!!!! what a lovely shade!!!!


----------



## Virginia

Metallic gold flip flops, dark blue Gap jeans, Old Navy teal colored basic tank.   very comfy outfit since I'm running errands today


----------



## ashlend

Today it's 

-Navy cashmere turtleneck
-Navy BR "Martin" stretch-wool pants
-Michael Kors "Harness" suede round-toe pump in Honey (sort of an olivey green, with a camel leather strap detail across the front)
-Banana "Santa Fe" camel leather tote- I love this bag because it's HUGE and can fit all my files for work, and the leather is really soft. 
-Coach Gallery watch with camel strap
-diamond wedding band
-Adina silver-and-gold Grecian coin earrings.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*peanutbabycakes *- hello gorgeous!  i loveee your outfit, especially your accessories!

*brasilian_babe* - you are always sizzling!!!  i love the yellow trimming in your shirt

*mrsjimmyh* - gold and teal are perfect together!  your casual outfit sounds very pretty!

*ashlend* - your outfits sounds very nice!


----------



## daffie

*brasilian_babe: *I love your Chloe paddington bag!!


----------



## franniegurl3092

To Brasilian Babe:  Your paddington is lovely but I couldn't help but stare at your shoe collection behind you!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

thanks everyone


----------



## shani

I'm cheating!  Dark purple polish and bronze-faux-pearl clip-on earrings:


----------



## peanutbabycakes

thank u mello, BB, HBB!!


----------



## Bags4me

Tonite I am heading to PF Changs, then later see a movie..here is my outfit.
Express top
Theory wool skirt
Coat by Clemente Rebeiro
Antonio Melani boots
Jewelry by Jewelry box
and this is the first time I carry my LV black Epi pochette, I added the extender to make the strap longer.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ red really is your color!!  gorgeous outfit again!  have fun at the movies, what are you seeing?


----------



## Bags4me

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ red really is your color!! gorgeous outfit again! have fun at the movies, what are you seeing?


 
Thanks Mello, we are going to see Casino Royal (007)I can't wait.


----------



## Virginia

Blue Citizen of Humanity jeans
Cream colored American Rag short sleeved thermal that has an all over print in black.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Mike & Chris Maxwell leather hoodie, Sonia Rykiel top (cuter without the jacket...oh well), Earnest Sewn zip jeans, Balenciaga Ring bag, Dolce Vita shoes (got them way before Paris Hilton  )


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ SO CUTE steph!!  mMmm that leather hoodie looks sooo soft!!


----------



## ashlend

mello_yello_jen said:


> *ashlend* - your outfits sounds very nice!


 
Thanks Jen  

Today I'm wearing:

-White button-down 3/4 sleeve shirt
-3/4 sleeve beige merino/angora blend v-neck cardi with embroidered red flowers along the neckline (this is so old! I've had it for like 8 years, but it still looks new and has survived every closet cleaning!)
-Dark wash jeans (BR Contoured today- what I wear to be comfortable)
-Black Cynthia Rowley "Skate" flats
-Diamond studs & diamond wedding band
-Tiffany Atlas watch. 

I should have worn something a little warmer... I'm in the office today and it's COLD in here!  I think they turn the heat off on the weekends!

Ash


----------



## Marly

I have to say that I read this thread for the first time and it is so much fun. What clothes-everyone is so beautiful! I have gotten some great ideas too!


----------



## Marly

And I have to watch myself cause "great ideas" have gotten me into trouble in the past:devil:


----------



## Bags4me

This is my Sunday outfit, we went out for brunch this morning, then B&N, Best Buy, food store and now heading to eat Italian food.
Wool blazer by Banana Republic
Top by JCrew
Cashmere Pashmina by Autum
Union Jeans
Louboutin dark brown boots
and Louis Vuitton Mandarin Soufflot


----------



## Minnie

Nerdphanie That leather hoodie is lovely!!!! The whole outfit is very hot!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Thanks jen, thanks minnie  I have to say I looked like CRAP today. Lined up for the wii for over 6 hours, wasn't gonna dress up for that.


----------



## coachwife6

^^Is it sold out? 9-year-old told me yesterday he wanted it for Xmas. BTW: your outfits are darling. Love the hoodie. And you have such a cute figure.

Bags4me: you are the cutest thing. You should be a stylist.


----------



## ashlend

Today... 

-J. Crew grey cashmere turtleneck worn underneath...
-Banana black wool patch-pocket shift dress
-black tights
-black high-heel Via Spiga leather knee boots
-diamond studs
-tiffany atlas watch
-diamond wedding band


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today at work:
- H&M white-ivory coat
- H&M sleeveless/turtleneck dark blue wool dress
- Wolford black long-sleeve body suit
- DKNY black tights
- Manolo Blahnik black patent pumps
- Mikimoto pearl bracelet
- H&M black bead necklace
- Hermès 30cm Birkin, vermillion, swift, palladium hardware


----------



## Minnie

LA VAN your outfits are always impeccable!! I am sure you can put together a perfect outfit in the dark, blindfolded and handcuffed!! ITSS A GIFT!


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> ^^Is it sold out? 9-year-old told me yesterday he wanted it for Xmas. BTW: your outfits are darling. Love the hoodie. And you have such a cute figure.
> 
> Bags4me: you are the cutest thing. You should be a stylist.


 
LOL..are you serious? thanks anyway, you are so kind.

*La Vanguardia..*your outfit is HOT, I love that coat, you look fantastic.


----------



## Shari

Ok! Here is my first time posting in this thread!!

Petit Bateau t-shirt
Citizens of Humanity "Kelly" jeans
LV Moka epi Alma
Sandler red leather sandals
9ct rose gold hoops


----------



## Virginia

On Monday I wore..
-Gray Theory Slacks
-White Cami
-Blue/Cream Kimono style top


----------



## aritziababe

My first post in this thread. This is what I wore today:
3/4 sleeve trench coat
levis skinny jeans
chanel classic flap


----------



## E-liciOus

My first post ever ...
I wore 
- dark Mavi Jeans
- brown ankle boots (from the brand 'Fruit', never heard of it, but they sure were expensive)
- off-white long sleeved Versace JC top
- brown woolen sweater with 3/4 arm-length bat-wing sleeves

I have no camera with me, so couldn't take a pic...


----------



## Minnie

Shari nice outfit!! Welcome E-licious great outfit, keep em coming!!


----------



## di0rwh0re33

today i wore:

black jacket from the limited
red cashmere tshirt from express
black skirt with tiny white dots from limited
black stuart weitzman pumps 
m by mj black satchel purse 

sorry i don't have a pic for everyone!


----------



## ashlend

Today I'm wearing:

-Very very pale green, short-sleeved, sheer tie-neck blouse with tiny dots in shades of green and brown, and pearl button detailing at the neckline
-Nude camisole underneath blouse
-Chocolate BR "Martin" stretch-wool pants
-Michael Kors suede "Harness" pumps in Honey (I'm so obsessed with these shoes in all three colors...)
-Coach Gallery watch with camel strap
-Pearl studs and diamond wedding band. 

Carrying fave Banana camel "Santa Fe" tote, which I've posted about in here before... it's HUGE, which is great for me since I carry a lot of work files back and forth to home. 

Ash


----------



## di0rwh0re33

Bags4me said:


> This is what I wore today..
> Express top
> True Religion jeans Johnny jeans
> Casadei ankle boots
> Louis Vuitton red Soufflot
> on second picture I have my old Marc Jacobs Bongo coat, still love it.


 

that express top looks so cute on u. i was going to get in pink but didn't feel like trying it on but it looks so great on u i might have to get it now!  and i love the red! so hot


----------



## Bags4me

di0rwh0re33 said:


> that express top looks so cute on u. i was going to get in pink but didn't feel like trying it on but it looks so great on u i might have to get it now! and i love the red! so hot


Thanks..when I bought it I did not tried on..lol, I just liked it the satin/cotton combo, it is cute.


----------



## Shari

Thanks *Minnie*!


----------



## aritziababe

Here's me again today


----------



## daffie

^^Love your dress!!! Cute outfit


----------



## coachwife6

A-babe: You have a stunning figure. Great taste.


----------



## hermesBB

Chanel shirt 
cropped jeans
LV maryjane 
IWC pilot watch
Hermes long silver chain
Hermes hippo cadena wear as a pendant
Chanel tweed classic flap bag


----------



## hermesBB

One more outfit: 

C&C california T
Johnson blue/white stripped shorts
Gucci suede slouchy boots (present from my mom)
IWC pilot watch
beloved Hermes silver chain with hippo cadena again
Garden party bag


----------



## Bags4me

Aritziababe and hermesBB you girls look fantastic.

Today I spent half of day checking on some colleges for my older son (17) and getting my ingredients for my Paella rice, fresh market instead the mall..lol, very cold and raining, it is nasty outside 
I am waring my Le Tigre hat and scarf
Union jeans
Frye Campus boots
Esprit double tee
and my LV Mabillon in Fawn backpack.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

^ I cannot believe you have a 17-year-old son! Did you have him when you were 7???


----------



## Blair Waldorf

And aritziababe and hermesBB - so cute! I love those cropped jeans on you hermesBB and the Chanel top is adorable.


----------



## Bags4me

nerdphanie said:


> ^ I cannot believe you have a 17-year-old son! Did you have him when you were 7???


LOL..Yes I did..(joke)but thanks for not believing it


----------



## aritziababe

*daffie, coachwife6, Bags4me, nerdphanie* thank you for the sweet compliments :shame: . 

*Bags4me *you really shocked me when u said you had a 17 yr old son! Agree with nerdphanie, did u had your son when you were just 7? lol.. 

I would love to own *hermesBB *closet! Her outfit are TDF!


----------



## sajda

bags4me you are one hot mama!  you look so beautiful, i cannot believe you have a 17 y.o.  

mmmmmm, paella sounds so good right now too!


----------



## Minnie

Hermes BB great outfit, I love the shorts!! You to bags4me, i like the matching hat and scarf is it lacoste?!!


----------



## Bags4me

sajda said:


> bags4me you are one hot mama! you look so beautiful, i cannot believe you have a 17 y.o.
> 
> mmmmmm, paella sounds so good right now too!


 Thanks girls, You all are so kind and made my day and by the way I also have a 10 year old boy, my ex-hubby and I wanted to have a breack in between kids, I am glad we did it,  this gave me time to recuparate after each child


----------



## Bags4me

Minnie said:


> Hermes BB great outfit, I love the shorts!! You to bags4me, i like the matching hat and scarf is it lacoste?!!


Thanks, it is Le Tigre.
Le Tigre


----------



## Nymph

Looking fabulous, *HermesBB*!


----------



## hermesBB

Thank u Bags4me. U look sooo young, cannot believe u have a 17 year old, amazing!!!!!

Thanks nerdphanie, aritziababe, minnie, and nymph.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

ack, all you ladies are absolutely GORGEOUS with the most perfect fashion style EVER.

thanks so much for sharing all your outfits everyone, keep them coming!  I'm insanely addicted to this thread


----------



## daffie

bags4me - you look too young to have a 17 year-old!! Cute outfit, you look really warm


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you for the compliments!

Today at work ... and, on my way to work, I took a picture of my bag in my neighborhood!

- H&M red dress
- Black underdress
- Gucci boots
- 30cm vermillion swift Birkin


----------



## Danica

La Vanguardia said:


> Thank you for the compliments!
> 
> Today at work ... and, on my way to work, I took a picture of my bag in my neighborhood!
> 
> - H&M red dress
> - Black underdress
> - Gucci boots
> - 30cm vermillion swift Birkin



You look lovely!!! and gorgeous neighborhood!!! I want to live there, wherever that is.


----------



## Nymph

You look smashing, *La Vanguardia*!

And where do you live? Ya neighbourhood looks like something right outta a story book!


----------



## Virginia

today i'm sporting a Red Paul Frank shirt that says "Play Nice" on it & some Paige denim


----------



## Jadore

I am fairly new at this but this is what I wore today.

*Grey Chunky sweater from Nordies
*Plain solid long tank from Express
*Denim skirt from Gap
*cut off tights from Gap
*Black leather demi bag from COACH (this bag is the root of all evil of my designer bag obession)
*Silver three layer chain necklace
*Flats from Steve Madden
*Watch (not shown) Burrbery baby blue candy novacheck


----------



## annemerrick

La Vanguardia said:


> Thank you for the compliments!
> 
> Today at work ... and, on my way to work, I took a picture of my bag in my neighborhood!
> 
> - H&M red dress
> - Black underdress
> - Gucci boots
> - 30cm vermillion swift Birkin


 

Your neighborhood looks like something out of a postcard!!  it is so beautiful and Birkin looks right at home!


----------



## Minnie

LA VANGUARDIA Beautiful outfit and Hermes Birkin, ONCE AGAIN!! I like the dress i think the H&M is better in Europe than in the states! The boots look great aswell.


----------



## Bags4me

I hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving, just came back from family reunion and can you believe I am still eating left overs 
everyone went to bed so I had to take my own pic and now I realized I need to clean this darn mirror 
I wore this sweater from Black & White Market, this was my first purchase there.
Banana Republic cami under sweater
Theory skirt
Jimmy Choo boots
LV Damier Azur pochette
Jewelry purchased at Nordies.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Jadore, you're a cutie! And bags4me, lovely as always  . I'll post pics of my thanksgiving outfit later tonight


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Thanksgiving outfit  
Karoo dress (NM sale!), Viktor & Rolf for H & M tights, Chloe Betty patent bag, Balenciaga shoes (someone asked for a side pic of these. keep forgetting, but next time!). I look a little pear-shaped here...not the best pic.
Second pic - Nanette Lepore coat. I actually took this pic first. Posed with the coat then as I was taking it off, little bro took another pic (this one). Turned out a lot better than the first!


----------



## addisonshopper

mello_yello_jen said:


> ack, all you ladies are absolutely GORGEOUS with the most perfect fashion style EVER.
> 
> thanks so much for sharing all your outfits everyone, keep them coming!  I'm insanely addicted to this thread


u and me both !!!
i cant not wait to get my new digital camera... and start to post..
i have actually gotten several ideas from things pfr's are wearing..its so funny i have some of the same pieces that i had not a clue to do with and now i am the mix and match queen..lol....i am a mess on the am.. i usually change like 2 or 3 times and am 4ever late 4 work..lol


----------



## Bags4me

nerdphanie said:


> Thanksgiving outfit
> Karoo dress (NM sale!), Viktor & Rolf for H & M tights, Chloe Betty patent bag, Balenciaga shoes (someone asked for a side pic of these. keep forgetting, but next time!). I look a little pear-shaped here...not the best pic.
> Second pic - Nanette Lepore coat. I actually took this pic first. Posed with the coat then as I was taking it off, little bro took another pic (this one). Turned out a lot better than the first!


OMG sexy outfit, I like your shoes, you look hot.


----------



## daffie

Bags4me - You always look so gorgeous!


----------



## Bags4me

daffie said:


> Bags4me - You always look so gorgeous!


I have to thanks more than once to a compliment like this, thanks again, you are so kind.


----------



## shani

To the Cirque du Soleil!

- chinese-style top bought at a silk factory in China
- Rock & Republic jeans
- burgundy Marciano coat


----------



## hermesBB

Nerdphanie: Love ur dress and ur stocking, u look so cute in them!!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*bags4me* - 17 years old son?!?!!  HOLY CRAP, you are absolutely smoking for someone who has a 17 year old!!!  I would've never ever been able to guess that from you pictures!  cute turkey day outfit!

*steph* - that coat is GORGEOUS!!!!!!  and i lovee your chloe!

*shani* - hope you enjoyed the show.  i love that top and coat!


----------



## Minnie

Nerdphanie I love the dress and the stockings and the shoes and the bag AND  the coat!! I love everything you have on!!!!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Thanks bags4me, hermesBB, jen, and minnie


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Michaela

I love this thread!  Everyone looks amazing...great taste!  Can't wait to get out of school, get a great job and do some SHOPPING!


----------



## icechampagne

shani - gorgeous top! & I love your coat


----------



## sara

everyone looks so gorgeous!

nerdphanie-i love your nanette lepore coat!


----------



## ricepot

everyone looks great here...  I've been checking this thread regularly to check out everyone's gorgeous outfits!  I can't wait to get my digital camera back so I can post some one mine~~


----------



## Minnie

This is my favorite thread!! I check it several times a day!!


----------



## Perfect Day

La Vanguardia - pretty much everything you wear is a delight.  Seriously stylish.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*nymph - *I live in Switzerland.

*minnie - *I don't know much about H&M in the US, but in Europe it's a hit or miss. I've had some clothes that look nice and last long, while others are so bad that after one wash, the clothes are a gonner.


----------



## MarinaMava

My first post in this thread!

Two outfits I have pics of:

From Tuesday night (in LA)-to Koi and then out..
Mike & Chris leather jacket
Dovetail black tshirt
J Brand jeans
Giuseppe Zannotti boots
Balenciaga bag






From last night (in NYC)-to Bond Street andthen out...
Mike & Chris leather jacket
Vintage floral jumpsuit
H&M black wool tights
Vintage black leather boots
Bebe belt
Chanel XL Coco Cabas black vinyl bag


----------



## Bags4me

Hi girls, I had a terrible Saturday, my son dislocate his right shoulder playing football, I spent all Saturday at the Hospital, they placed his shoulder back on place, he was so sore today Sunday he is feeling good, I guess no more football for him, for now he just need to be spoiled by all of us in home.
We took him out today and I also found time to take a picture to my outfit, this time my camera guy is injured so my SO took one pic and I did the other one in front the mirror, I noticed I look thinner on the mirror than direct pictures I started loving pics in front mirror better 
I am wearing Jcrew tee
Anthropologie skirt
Antonio Melani boots
and my red LV Soufflot.


----------



## coachwife6

You look stunning bags4me. So sorry about your son. My son dislocated and broke his arm. Take good care of him and thanks for taking the time to post. I love to see what you wear.


----------



## shani

Thank you, icechampagne and mello_yello_jen!

MarinaMava, your leather jacket is burning hot.

I hope your son's okay, Bags4me.


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> You look stunning bags4me. So sorry about your son. My son dislocated and broke his arm. Take good care of him and thanks for taking the time to post. I love to see what you wear.


 
Thanks coachwife6, he needs to go therapy the next few months, he went to bed today around 5:00 pm, I am taking couple days off work to stay with him, my youngest son is behaving very good around the house after what happened, I think he got a little scared when he saw his big brother injured 
coachwife6..is your son ok now? how long it took him to get back in shape? sorry I ask, but I will love to know, you can pm me if you have time 
Thanks


----------



## Bags4me

shani said:


> Thank you, icechampagne and mello_yello_jen!
> 
> MarinaMava, your leather jacket is burning hot.
> 
> I hope your son's okay, Bags4me.


Thanks shani


----------



## aritziababe

*Everyone looks DIVINE*!

*nerdphanie*   your sense of fashion! 
*Bags4me* so sorry to hear about your son. I hope he gets well soon. 
*MarinaMava* I love your M+C jacket! you look like a model off the runway! 
*shani*   how you wore the oriental top with a pair of R&R jeans! you look gorgeous.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

bags4me! I hope your son heals up easy!
MarinaMava - high five! I have that jacket in espresso and I LOVE it! Mike + Chris is one of my favorite brands right now! Did you check out the sample sale last week?
and thanks aritziababe  You're none too shabby yourself!


----------



## MarinaMava

you guys are so sweet...

shani- thanks! i've been wearing it everywheree
aritziababe- thanks, you're making me blush 
nerdphanie-- the espresso color is hot too!  I actually bought it from my own online store (link in my signature)... I'm also OBSESSED with Mike & Chris these days!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love your outfit & your neighborhood looks lovely, I want to visit, looks like a city from a movie 



La Vanguardia said:


> Thank you for the compliments!
> 
> Today at work ... and, on my way to work, I took a picture of my bag in my neighborhood!
> 
> - H&M red dress
> - Black underdress
> - Gucci boots
> - 30cm vermillion swift Birkin


----------



## MarinaMava

Bags4me--those Jimmy Choo boots are SO hot!


----------



## MarinaMava

aritziababe said:


> Here's me again today


what brand is your dress? i love it!!


----------



## Bags4me

MarinaMava said:


> Bags4me--those Jimmy Choo boots are SO hot!


Thanks Marina.


----------



## Bags4me

Today I went couple places with my older son, including his HS to pickup some notes from his teachers, I just got home and enjoying a glass of wine, I needed one bad after busy weekend.
I wore this today..
Some random dress I purchased in Style Violet
Antonio Melani boots
BCBG thin sweater
and my LV Noe bag
second pic: with my favorite coat by Clements Reveiro purchased at Yoox.com


----------



## sajda

that coat is gorgeous bags4me!  i love your style


----------



## Bags4me

sajda said:


> that coat is gorgeous bags4me! i love your style


Thanks sajda and btw I love being a mother as well, I like your signature.


----------



## Minnie

Bags I love the plaid dress it looks great with the turtleneck!


----------



## Bags4me

Minnie said:


> Bags I love the plaid dress it looks great with the turtleneck!


Thanks Minnie, this dress reminds me my uniform back home when I was in Elementary


----------



## aritziababe

*MarinaMava*, I bought the dress in HK @ some fancy shop so therefore it was brandless.


----------



## MarinaMava

aritziababe said:


> *MarinaMava*, I bought the dress in HK @ some fancy shop so therefore it was brandless.


 

grrrr  (sorry im having way too much fun with the different smileys!)


----------



## ashlend

Today I'm wearing:

-ivory cashmere twinset
-camel pleated plush wool skirt (falls just below knee- very cozy)
-chocolate brown tights
-knee-length brown leather boots with mid-high chunky heel
-pearl studs, diamond wedding band, Coach Gallery watch with camel strap

Plus wore ivory pea coat and carried big camel leather work tote.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*bags4me* - i love your most recent outfit!!  and the coat too!


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks mello, I really love this coat, it goes with everything.

Toay outfit, nothing special:shame: 
Esprit sweater
Theory Max C pants
Jimmy Choo pumps
LV Petit Noe in Toledo blue.


----------



## Minnie

I love the outfit Bags!! I am a fan of the striped sweater! I adore your bags and you can't go wrong with Jimmy Choo shoes!!


----------



## Bags4me

Minnie said:


> I love the outfit Bags!! I am a fan of the striped sweater! I adore your bags and you can't go wrong with Jimmy Choo shoes!!


Thanks Minnie, people like to stay away from striped tops, but I think they HOT and for JC shoes, what I can tell you..I put so many miles on these babies and they still in good shape.


----------



## vermillion

my outfit today 
marc jacob jacket
miss sixty thight jeans
JPG birkin in togo
chanel black satin on finger


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Cute top and hot pumps, bags! And vermillion, that is a sexy top! LOVE that birkin! What a cute shape.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

vermillion said:


> my outfit today
> marc jacob jacket
> miss sixty thight jeans
> JPG birkin in togo
> chanel black satin on finger


 

HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!   <-- that is NOT only for your bag    where are you going looking so saucy?!?!!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

H & M long-sleeve shirt, no-name short-sleeve sweater dress that makes me look a bit preggers from certain angles, j brand 12" skinnies, franco sarto shoes, red patent betty. Wore a grey ant coat over, will post another time probably.


----------



## ashlend

Today I'm wearing a black wool cap-sleeved shift dress, black tights with a very bold diamond pattern, and my knee-length, high-heeled black Via Spiga boots. I must confess, I feel strange in the patterned tights even though there's only a bit of them showing between the dress and the boots.


----------



## graceful

Ashlend, you outfit sounds so pretty!  I loved patterned tights, makes the outfit more interesting!  

Nerdphanie, love the outfit and those jeans are great!  Would love to find some skinny jeans at some point.

Vermillion-all I can say is WOW!

And Bags, you always look great!  Every single outfit.


----------



## ashlend

^^^ Thanks!  You all look fabulous.


----------



## vermillion

mello_yello_jen said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!!!!!!   <-- that is NOT only for your bag    where are you going looking so saucy?!?!!



:shame: :shame: :shame:


----------



## vermillion

vanessa bruno sweater
dolce and baganna jeans
escada vintage belt
kelly 32cm togo /gold


----------



## vermillion

DVF dress
cavalli boots
32cm togo/gold kelly


----------



## Minnie

vermillion said:


> vanessa bruno sweater
> dolce and baganna jeans
> escada vintage belt
> kelly 32cm togo /gold



Great outfit!!  I especially love the Gold kelly!!


----------



## Minnie

I also love those Cavalli boots!! Very nice!!


----------



## coachwife6

Gorgeous Vermillion. Love the boots. They rock.


----------



## jewald

im wearing grey tweed vest and high waist matching shorts, with a white collared sheer shirt. Black stockings with my fav round toe pumps  having a smart casual themed dinner tonight. The catch for the dinner is, fancy hat..hehe, i'm wearing a magician hat..


----------



## vermillion

Minnie said:


> I also love those Cavalli boots!! Very nice!!



thx ,minnie,i love those boots too,I have them in 3 diffrent colors


----------



## Danica

vermillion said:


> DVF dress
> cavalli boots
> 32cm togo/gold kelly




Hot!!!


----------



## vermillion

coachwife,Danica THX


----------



## ashlend

Today 

black cashmere twinset
gray stretch-wool pants
black leather Stuart Weitzman platform ankle boots
black Calvin Klein raincoat
black Coach tote
wedding set, Tiffany watch + diamond studs


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great. I bought the same DVF dress & returned it as it looked horrible on me, you are definetely working it



vermillion said:


> DVF dress
> cavalli boots
> 32cm togo/gold kelly


----------



## vermillion

pisdapisda79 said:


> You look great. I bought the same DVF dress & returned it as it looked horrible on me, you are definetely working it



actully this one dosn't look like dvf,try the wrap one,they are great


----------



## sonya

exaggerated asymmetrical collared white button down shirt under a gray flannel blazer, thick brown belt with interwined snakes buckle over the blazer, jeans, fuschia croc 4"  pointy toe pumps

later in the day, white Teenage Millionaire skull tshirt under a black corduroy blazer, black pants with thick white belt with intertwined snakes buckle, gold knee length short heel Equestrian boots with toggles over the pants, black with a little bit of white fox boa around the neck

no purse, I just went to class and ran errands (I did carry my brown croc wallet during the day)


----------



## Queen Victoria

vermillion said:


> DVF dress
> cavalli boots
> 32cm togo/gold kelly


 

Your outfit is to die for!


----------



## Queen Victoria

You ladies in here are such fashion plates!  I think we have some professional models amongst us!!  Keep em coming.


----------



## vermillion

Queen Victoria said:


> Your outfit is to die for!



:shame: :shame: thx


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Alright sonya, cough up the pics! Your style sounds so interesting, I'd love to see!


----------



## Pinkdancer

You all have such fabulous style! I'm having so much fun looking through this thread!


----------



## vermillion

outfit today
costume national silk top
miss sixty pvc paints
H belt epsom/gold
banner barrett leather jacket


----------



## coachwife6

I love your jacket. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

beautifull outfit *vermillion*!  like coachwife, i love the jacket


----------



## vermillion

mello_yello_jen said:


> beautifull outfit *vermillion*!  like coachwife, i love the jacket





coachwife6 said:


> I love your jacket. Thanks for sharing.


  ,THXI just bought it 2 days ago to match my kelly/birkin in gold


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

This is a fun thread!

White silk colar shirt
white sweater
black express trousers
black Steve Madden platform pumps


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Grey Ant scarf-coat ($60 at a sample sale!), James Perse sweater-dress, Earnest Sewn jeans (sick of these yet?), Franco Sarto shoes, Edith Conteen in whiskey. I wore this to class yesterday, pretty cozy! And I decided to play with poses, so here's my new PWA (Posing With Attitude) approach to exhibiting myself. Maybe it'll stick


----------



## NYCBelle

brown french connection sweater
brown plaid pants from express
black nine west pumps


----------



## Minnie

nerdphanie said:


> Grey Ant scarf-coat ($60 at a sample sale!), James Perse sweater-dress, Earnest Sewn jeans (sick of these yet?), Franco Sarto shoes, Edith Conteen in whiskey. I wore this to class yesterday, pretty cozy! And I decided to play with poses, so here's my new PWA (Posing With Attitude) approach to exhibiting myself. Maybe it'll stick



It looks stylish and comfortable!! Loving it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Orange lace and silk blouse by kaelyn n marx
chocolate brown vintage AK long wool skirt
Chocolate textured tights
bronze BCBG wedges


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today at work:

- H&M grey dress
- H&M grey fishnet stockings
- Gucci red booties
- Hermès 30cm Birkin, black


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*Steph* - your coat looks SOOO comfy and warm!!  And I like your PWA 

*La Van* - what a great outfit!  Those boots are amazing with your black outfit!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks mello_yello_jen! It's color grey though.


----------



## emmajane

Hello Ladies,
you all look so amazingly savy and chic that I was wondering if you could give me "outfit" advice?  I am going to a "animal" party for a 4yr and 2yr old this weekend at a friends house, and normally I would not think twice about what to wear but everyone at this party is going to be dressed to the "T" .......... the mother is extremely fashion-savy and all her friends are too, and all very wealthy ......... just wondering what "look" to go with 
any advice would help :shame: ............ thanks


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks mello_yello_jen! It's color grey though.


 

grey and red is a hot color combination!!


----------



## Bags4me

Hi girls, today I had the chance to post my outfit, we just came home from Xmas tree shopping and doing some other errands, so I am on casual clothes.
James Perse black tee
Ann Taylor wool vest
Juicy Couture puff jacket
Seven For All Mankind crinkle carpenter jeans (oldest jeans I own)
Earl jeans clogs
Burberry wool hat
LV black soufflot with mini soufflot.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

You look KICK ASS bags!


----------



## Bags4me

nerdphanie said:


> You look KICK ASS bags!


 Thanks sweet thing


----------



## peanutbabycakes

very edgy *bags4me*!!!  me likey!


----------



## Bags4me

peanutbabycakes said:


> very edgy *bags4me*!!! me likey!


Thanks and btw your dog is so cute, I like the outfits.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Here's a date outfit.  Wanted to keep it dressy but not too dressy.  Yeah, my shoes and bag are different shades of red, and yeah, I'm wearing peep-toes with tights...oh well, I really wanted to wear those shoes!
Marc by Marc Jacobs coat, Viktor & Rolf for H & M blouse and skirt, Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes, patent Betty. And uh...Elle Macpherson bra on the floor, oops.


----------



## Bags4me

nerdphanie said:


> Here's a date outfit. Wanted to keep it dressy but not too dressy. Yeah, my shoes and bag are different shades of red, and yeah, I'm wearing peep-toes with tights...oh well, I really wanted to wear those shoes!
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coat, Viktor & Rolf for H & M blouse and skirt, Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes, patent Betty. And uh...Elle Macpherson bra on the floor, oops.


 
You look adorable and sexy, I like red so you scored big time here and your shoes and bag looks great with your black outfit.


----------



## vermillion

nerdphanie said:


> Here's a date outfit.  Wanted to keep it dressy but not too dressy.  Yeah, my shoes and bag are different shades of red, and yeah, I'm wearing peep-toes with tights...oh well, I really wanted to wear those shoes!
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coat, Viktor & Rolf for H & M blouse and skirt, Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes, patent Betty. And uh...Elle Macpherson bra on the floor, oops.



nice pick from h and m.....  and u are so sexy


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Looking great everyone... as always  

Pablo bondini slingbacks in coral
Alannah Hill 3/4 tweed pants
Supre bubble capped top
Chloe paddington in tobacco
Handbag charm necklace


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Thanks bags and vermillion! Sexy...teehee  Love the shoes and bag, brasilian!


----------



## minami

hi ladies..everyone looks so stylish..!
anyway, here's my first time posting my outfit here  

Vintage leather jacket
Black cowl neck sweater
Zara corduroy skirt
Chanel mini flap
Nine West boots


----------



## minami

clearer pic:


----------



## Blair Waldorf

You look sweet, minami! Such a cozy color scheme. Love that tiny flap! Keep 'em coming


----------



## minami

nerdphanie said:


> You look sweet, minami! Such a cozy color scheme. Love that tiny flap! Keep 'em coming


 
Thanks nerdphanie! very kind of you, I'll definitely try


----------



## aritziababe

*minami* you really ROCK that chanel!


----------



## minami

aritziababe said:


> *minami* you really ROCK that chanel!


 
thanks a bunch aritziababe!


----------



## Bags4me

Today I am wearing my new Via Spiga flat boots, they are super comfy.
Express mini dress
AA leggins
and LV blue Noe.


----------



## MarieG

Bags4me said:


> Today I am wearing my new Via Spiga flat boots, they are super comfy.
> Express mini dress
> AA leggins
> and LV blue Noe.




That outfit looks super hot on you, Bags!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

No red today bags? Hot anyway. I love the head-to-toe black. Very sexy assassin .


----------



## Danica

Gorgeous, Bagsforme!!


----------



## Bags4me

nerdphanie said:


> No red today bags? Hot anyway. I love the head-to-toe black. Very sexy assassin .


LOL..I gave red a little brake today, you are too funny nerdphanie


----------



## Bags4me

Danica said:


> Gorgeous, Bagsforme!!


Aww!! thanks Danica.


----------



## Bags4me

MarieG said:


> That outfit looks super hot on you, Bags!


Now I am blushing :shame: thanks for compliment.


----------



## fendifemale

nerdphanie said:


> Here's a date outfit. Wanted to keep it dressy but not too dressy. Yeah, my shoes and bag are different shades of red, and yeah, I'm wearing peep-toes with tights...oh well, I really wanted to wear those shoes!
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coat, Viktor & Rolf for H & M blouse and skirt, Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes, patent Betty. And uh...Elle Macpherson bra on the floor, oops.


I love it! Esp the shoes and purse.


----------



## fendifemale

vermillion said:


> outfit today
> costume national silk top
> miss sixty pvc paints
> H belt epsom/gold
> banner barrett leather jacket


beautiful


----------



## MAGs

vermillion I love your outfits!!! and your kelly u look fab

I'm getting tons of tips here.. lovely ladies!! very lovely


----------



## minami

lovely outfit bags!

here was mine today:
Black suede jacket (vintage)
Fitted white t-shirt
Zara wool skirt
Nine West boots ( I love em though they're quite cheap =))
Chanel purse/wallet thing?(!)


----------



## sonya

nerdphanie said:


> Here's a date outfit.  Wanted to keep it dressy but not too dressy.  Yeah, my shoes and bag are different shades of red, and yeah, I'm wearing peep-toes with tights...oh well, I really wanted to wear those shoes!
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coat, Viktor & Rolf for H & M blouse and skirt, Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes, patent Betty. And uh...Elle Macpherson bra on the floor, oops.



Love the outfit!


----------



## Lissis

Sweet sixteen last saturday !





plus red pumps..


----------



## sammydoll

Holy s***!  You look JUST like Britney Spears!  That's crazy!!



Lissis said:


> Sweet sixteen last saturday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus red pumps..


----------



## wellow

^^^ I agree...!!!! I had to look at the photos again to realize that it's not britney spears...!!!


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

Johnson shorts
See by Chloe skull top
Delman flats

i was cold....


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^^The Chloe top is darling....you look so cute!!


----------



## superstar

Bags4me said:


> Today I am wearing my new Via Spiga flat boots, they are super comfy.
> Express mini dress
> AA leggins
> and LV blue Noe.


 the oufit. Super cute.


----------



## superstar

Bags4me said:


> I think at this point you can tell I love red..lol, this is my outfit for today:
> Vintage Italian coat.
> Baltrami real croc leather belt.
> Esprit sweater
> Theory pants
> Jimmy choo pumps
> and LV black Soufflot
> Chanel 5076 mother pearl logo sunglasses. (love this)
> Here couple pics:


You look fab. You are one classy lady.


----------



## superstar

hermesBB said:


> Balenciaga belted puffy jacket fw 06
> 
> Jbrand skinny jeans
> 
> Bottega Veneta Boots fw 06
> 
> Hermes bicolor 30 birkin


Cute oufit. Your bag is TDF.


----------



## superstar

Love the coat and pochette.


----------



## Nola

HermesBB you look absolutely gorgeous!! Everyone here is hot though!

My outfit today; large v-neck black and white striped knit, dark blue jeans and black boots with heels. With LV Luco bag.


----------



## Danica

Carrie and Lissis, I love both your tops!! so cute!


----------



## Lissis

Thanks, buuut Britney Spears !!?! NO-NO.


----------



## coachwife6

CB, SuperStar - stunning.


----------



## Bags4me

superstar said:


> You look fab. You are one classy lady.


Aww!! thanks Superstar


----------



## lv1011

hermesbb- WOW, EVERYTHING is amazing! I love your outfit...drool


----------



## Lissis

Carrie Bradshaw, HO-T !


----------



## sonya

black with large white polkadot trapeze satin dress, black tank underneath (not noticeable though), black tights with "fishnet" pattern, red satin roundtoe pumps, black tulle covered beaded necklace, red Bottega red frame bag


----------



## dior24

What do I wear today? White plain tunic with bottega veneta belt, black leggings worn 3/4 style, salvatore ferragamo black pumps and hermes emerald green croc birkin. A corum watch w/black strap, Chanel black shades and wedding diamond ring complete the look.

Yesterday, bottega veneta black long sleeve boatneck top, chanel black tweed skirt with white trim, chanel classic pump, hermes black croc diamond birkin and corum watch with black strap. I'm quissentially in black and white.


----------



## vermillion

dior24 said:


> What do I wear today? White plain tunic with bottega veneta belt, black leggings worn 3/4 style, salvatore ferragamo black pumps and hermes emerald green croc birkin. A corum watch w/black strap, Chanel black shades and wedding diamond ring complete the look.
> 
> Yesterday, bottega veneta black long sleeve boatneck top, chanel black tweed skirt with white trim, chanel classic pump, hermes black croc diamond birkin and corum watch with black strap. I'm quissentially in black and white.


Ur outfit sounds very intresting.....would like to see pix.....


----------



## Nymph

Really loving ya looks, *Bags4me* and *HermesBB*!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

My first PYO    Holiday potluck at my boyfriend's place.

Nu collection backless silk turtleneck top
AG Louise Skinny jeans
Juicy couture holiday charm braclet









ignore my peek-a-boo bra, it's too cold to go without one


----------



## vermillion

mello_yello_jen said:


> My first PYO    Holiday potluck at my boyfriend's place.
> 
> Nu collection backless silk turtleneck top
> AG Louise Skinny jeans
> Juicy couture holiday charm braclet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my peek-a-boo bra, it's too cold to go without one



OMG!!!!!!!How Sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bags4me

OMG Mello, you look amazing..I luv that gorgeous top, very sexy.

Now I have couple outfits, the #1 I wore it when I went to my youngest son school to see him in Xmas play, I had to wear something red or green, so this time I let red take a rest and wore this Armani Exchange blazer, Parameter top and Theory pencil skirt, Jimmy Choo boots and LV Epi pochette.





and today I wore my Central Park sweater dress, very roomy and warm dress with my Antonio Melani boots and again my so versatile LV epi Pochette.


----------



## daffie

Bags - Gorgeous Sweater dress! Looks very warm


----------



## Bags4me

daffie said:


> Bags - Gorgeous Sweater dress! Looks very warm


Thanks daffie, it is really warm, I did not wore any coat with this dress today, I like that


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Yowch Jen you're sizzling hot! Envy your tan! Even if the lighting has something to do with it, I still look a pale middling yellow in the dark, so... Anyway, I'm so happy you joined the games! And bags, lovely lovely! The green looks so nice on you.
I'm jumping in with my first decent outfit in a while...finals had me cooped up in sweats and tees but now I'm home!




Mike & Chris hoodie, Earnest Sewn zip jeans, Marc by Marc Jacobs cashmere scarf, Chloe Paddington moccasins, Balenciaga Ring bag. James Perse tees underneath for warmth. All I did was get my hair done hehe. It's nice not to feel like a slob though. And like my tree?


----------



## minami

very chic outfit as always *nerdphanie!* lovely tree too! =)


----------



## mello_yello_jen

thanks *vermillion*, *bags*, and *steph*!!

*bags4me* - ahh how do you do it?!  you are HOT in everything you wear, love the green on you!!  and the dress is sooo cute!

*steph* - i can't help the tan :shame:   i want to get pale!!!  congrats on being donw with finals, i know the feeling    And i love your outfit, ahh I was eyeing that scarf because of the pockets and it looks amazing on you!!  love the tree as well!


----------



## minami

mello_yello_jen said:


> My first PYO  Holiday potluck at my boyfriend's place.
> 
> Nu collection backless silk turtleneck top
> AG Louise Skinny jeans
> Juicy couture holiday charm braclet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my peek-a-boo bra, it's too cold to go without one


 
you look great mello_yello_jen! very modern and sexy!


----------



## lv1011

nerphanie- is it cold in southern CA? you look pretty bundled up hehe


----------



## Blair Waldorf

It is freezing! It was all rainy today...yuck...not exactly what I wanted to come to, but oh well.


----------



## Bags4me

Heading to brunch, today is warm..Yay  
I am wearing Banana Republic tee and wool gauchos
Hanmade belt in Uruguay
Marc by Marc Jacobs wedges in chesnut
Vintage wood jewelry
and my so loved LV Epi Mandarin Soufflot.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love your turtleneck, where did you get it from Mello?



mello_yello_jen said:


> My first PYO  Holiday potluck at my boyfriend's place.
> 
> Nu collection backless silk turtleneck top
> AG Louise Skinny jeans
> Juicy couture holiday charm braclet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my peek-a-boo bra, it's too cold to go without one


----------



## mello_yello_jen

pisdapisda79 said:


> Love your turtleneck, where did you get it from Mello?


 
thanks *pisda*!  i got it from the impulse dpt. at macys sf


----------



## mello_yello_jen

oh *bags* why are you always looking soo chic?!  you put together such great outfits and your brunch outfit is gorgeous!!  i'm jealous that it's warm there!


----------



## Bags4me

mello_yello_jen said:


> oh *bags* why are you always looking soo chic?! you put together such great outfits and your brunch outfit is gorgeous!! i'm jealous that it's warm there!


Aww!! thanks sweet lady and jealous? look at yourself, you are a HOT girl with the body of a runway model.


----------



## lv1011

^^ omg, i must be a fat cow at 132lbs & 5'7 then lol


----------



## Nymph

That's a killer turtleneck!!

And love ya gauchos, *Bags4me*


----------



## Bags4me

The other day I went to Express to buy GC for some friends and my surprise was I ended up getting couple tops, like this one blue and black, today I wore it over cashmere Autumn sweater, Theory Max C pants and Jimmy Choo pumps, no bad for Express top, once a while they have the cutest pieces there.


----------



## minami

very cute outfit Bags ! you look great!


----------



## ccgoddess

I'm wearing a Le Chateau V Neck Sweater which I bought in Toronto, Worthington skirt (gift from mom), Akoya pearl bracelet, cream colored drop pearl and gemstone necklace, Cole Haan Trinity bag, my Via Spiga Suede high heel shoes which are comfy.​


----------



## coachwife6

Very nice CC.
Bags: I wish my Theory Max C pants looked as nice on me as they do on you.


----------



## superstar

so cute. 





I would love to see your closet.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

thanks *Nymph*!  and thanks *bags*!

*bags* - what a classy outfit!!  nice pick on the top, it looks great on you!!

*cc* - ohhh quite the sophisticated outfit you have on there, I love it!!!  I'm especially in love with your skirt, gorgeous!


----------



## ccgoddess

*Coachwife and mello*:  Thanks for the compliments.  Today, I have a get together party at the doctor's office after work.  I'm wearing Marc by Marc Jacobs dress, Turtleneck, Coach Meredith boots, HM necklace and my Marc Jacobs Petrol satchel.


----------



## coachwife6

Love the satchel. Thanks for sharing the entire outfit. Better than looking at fashion magazines.


----------



## ccgoddess

That satchel was a find in Neiman Marcus.  One of the girls in the MJ forum identified it as Amanda from his collection from 2003 (??).  It was sitting on the second floor of NM next to the jean section.  I just had to buy it because I loved the east/west design, double zipper and the fact that it is light and went it with the Marc by MJ dress.   I couldn't do a stam since it's too heavy.  Lucky the girl with a good back that can pull off a stam.


----------



## knn

hermesBB said:


> brunch with bf:
> 
> MJ rose dress (so versatile, love it)
> black tights
> Chloe platform
> Chanel patent cabas bag



I like your style, sort of rocker chic with an edge.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today at work:

- Benetton purple wool sweater
- More&More purple velvet beaded dress
- Gucci boots
- Mikimoto pearl necklace, bracelet and earrings
- Cartier pink gold Spartacus bracelet with Love charm
- Cartier pink gold Love ring
- Pink gold bangle
- Hermès 30cm black Birkin


----------



## franniegurl3092

mello_yello_jen said:


> My first PYO  Holiday potluck at my boyfriend's place.
> 
> Nu collection backless silk turtleneck top
> AG Louise Skinny jeans
> Juicy couture holiday charm braclet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore my peek-a-boo bra, it's too cold to go without one


 
I am in LOVE with that sweater!  I love how it's backless in the back!!!


----------



## ccgoddess

Chanel Cruise Collection Jacket 2006
Banana Republic Wool dress
Patent Belt
Hue Stockings
Nine West Mary Janes

I had a party during lunch time today and that is what I wore.


----------



## coachwife6

CC: love the jacket

LaVan: been missing your outfits. Fab as usual. Always put together.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^ Thank you coachwife!


----------



## shani

A shot in the dark... 

- True Religion jeans
- Benetton men's oxford sweater






La Vanguardia, how are you always so beautiful?


----------



## Blair Waldorf

CC: love the jacket. Shani you look totally cute. Love that shot.


----------



## Bags4me

Merry Xmas everyone, I am heading to finish some food shopping and some other things..
I am wearing my so loved Sprit red wool sweater
Laundry wool skirt
Louboutin brown boots
and LV Papillon30
and btw I got me this cute Asian Charm bracelet, not cheap but very adorable.


----------



## bagsforme

^I've been looking through this thread and you have a great style.  

I didn't realize there was a screen name so close to mine.  I've emailed the mod's to see if I can change mine.


mello - I love that sweater!  I wish I were that skinny!!


----------



## daffie

Bags - I totally love your charm bracelet! Great outfit as always


----------



## Bags4me

daffie said:


> Bags - I totally love your charm bracelet! Great outfit as always


Thanks Daffie.


----------



## Bags4me

bagsforme said:


> ^I've been looking through this thread and you have a great style.
> 
> I didn't realize there was a screen name so close to mine. I've emailed the mod's to see if I can change mine.
> 
> 
> mello - I love that sweater! I wish I were that skinny!!


 
 this is cool, I don't have any problems with our screen name being similar, I think is cool.


----------



## The Snorks

I LOVE this bracelet!


----------



## fendifemale

CC very pretty! Love the blazer!
Bags4me you look so sophisticated.


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## vermillion

ALL U LADIES LOOK FANTASTIC  
MERRY XMAS TO ALL OF U !!!!!!!!!
This is the out fit for x'mas dinner
Patrizia Pepe shearing coat
D&G crystal knit dress
Wolford stocking
Cavalli boots
35cm VL /gold birkin


----------



## Blair Waldorf

fendi bags vermillion you look fabulous! Merry Christmas! I haven't posted for a while, so posting a few outfits! First one: Marc by Marc Jacobs dress, James Perse long tee, Earnest Sewn jeans, London Sole pirouettes. Worn with khaki Paddington, Viktor + Rolf for H + M trench and Marc by Marc Jacobs scarf. Second: Mike + Chris leather hoodie, Butterfly Dropout top, Earnest Sewn jeans, Chloe Paddington moccasins, Chanel khaki baby Cabas, Jessica Elliot necklace. Third: no-name Korean sweater-dress and chunky cardigan/shawl thing, J Brand jeans, Marc by Marc Jacobs watch, Chloe moccasins, baby cabas, and Henri Bendel necklace I got from my dear secret santa . I look a little homeless, I guess, but very cozy. Wore my trench on top.


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks! I love your tights and coat vermillion. And Nerdie your shoes are C-U-T-E!


----------



## icechampagne

vermillion - wow I love that D&G dress!


----------



## chipoman81

Vermillion, what a looker you are!  I bet you stopped people dead in their tracks with that gorgeous outfit.


----------



## vermillion

*Thx Nerdp,Fendif,Chipoman  *


----------



## Lissis




----------



## kathyrose




----------



## shani

Lissis and kathyrose, you look like princesses.  May I ask where you got that top, kathyrose?  I like it!


----------



## anotheremptysky

everyone looks gorgeous!! (and kathyrose, I want to see what's in that outlet bag )  here is christmas eve (I ended up changing my shoes though for the ones in the other pic) and christmas for me.


----------



## kathyrose

shani said:


> Lissis and kathyrose, you look like princesses.  May I ask where you got that top, kathyrose?  I like it!


Thanks ! That was a top from Express last season.


----------



## kathyrose

anotheremptysky said:


> everyone looks gorgeous!! (and kathyrose, I want to see what's in that outlet bag )  here is christmas eve (I ended up changing my shoes though for the ones in the other pic) and christmas for me.


I saw your pic from the Coach thread but have to say it again, wonderful bag matching the wonderful outfit!

BTW, in the outlet bag are my white and lilac bee hobos!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Dinner at my flat a few days ago ... since it's warm and cozy inside, I didn't need to bundle up.

- Sportmax/Max Mara dress
- Jimmy Choo gold sandals
- Mikimoto pearl necklace and bracelet
- Pearl, gold and saphire necklace


----------



## stinam

*La Van,* Another fabulous outfit!!  I love that dress.


----------



## coachwife6

Oh, LV, I saw you posted and got so excited. Fab as usual!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you stinam and coachwife!!!


----------



## Lissis




----------



## xusedbytheusedx

cute dress Lissis!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi




----------



## fendifemale

pretty bag kiwi! and i love pearls.


----------



## minami

here's mine, sorry for the messy background


----------



## Blair Waldorf

You guys all look so cute! Love this thread! Keep it coming!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Dinner at a fab restaurant in my neighborhood:

- Chloe silk pleated dress with rhinestones on halter-neck ribbon
- Black satin belt
- Lois Crayon black jacket with lace detail in the middle
- Black satin peep-toe pumps with rhinestones
- White gold necklace with onyx and diamonds pendant
- Cartier Love bracelet in pink gold
- Hermès 30cm black Birkin


----------



## mello_yello_jen

ladies, lovely outfits!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here is my 1st outfit post:  

Banana Republic cotton sweater
BR quilted jacket
BR bootcut jeans
Kate Spade Flats
Jimmy Choo Tulita Belted Hobo 
Hermes Twilly


----------



## shani

DC-Cutie - Aww!  It's a bow!  Too cute.


----------



## hermesBB

anotheremptysky said:


> everyone looks gorgeous!! (and kathyrose, I want to see what's in that outlet bag ) here is christmas eve (I ended up changing my shoes though for the ones in the other pic) and christmas for me.


 
love ur pooch, so cute


----------



## Addien

-- Velvet by Graham Spencer black 3/4 sleeve top
-- Express jeans
-- Akoya pearl necklace
-- Brighton "Florida" charmbracelet
-- Prada canvas/leather satchel in sabbia/cocco

Not as fancy as some of the other fab ladies on here, but hope you  enjoy nonetheless!


----------



## coachwife6

^^Thanks for posting. Love the outfits and the pearls are gorgeous.

LV: love the shoulders on that dress.


----------



## Eugin

Addien said:


> -- Velvet by Graham Spencer black 3/4 sleeve top
> -- Express jeans
> -- Akoya pearl necklace
> -- Brighton "Florida" charmbracelet
> -- Prada canvas/leather satchel in sabbia/cocco
> 
> Not as fancy as some of the other fab ladies on here, but hope you enjoy nonetheless!


 
Love your Prada bag. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lissis




----------



## Bags4me

Today I am wearing Jcrew turtle neck under Gold Hawk silk embroidered top, Dark blue rinse TR jeans, vintage necklace, Marc Jacobs wedges in chesnut and LV Batignolles horizontal.


----------



## coachwife6

Bags: the best. Love the top.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

New Year's outfit: sass & bide top and jeans, balenciaga shoes, chloe betty. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## minami

love your outfit nerdphanie! very cute top


----------



## Nymph

Wish I was super skinny like you are, *nerdphanie*!!


----------



## coachwife6

Nerd: that top is fab.


----------



## junglebookgirl

Lissis said:


>



Can't see much of your head behind the black square and correct me if i'm wrong, but your hair looks soooo 80s! i just love that look!!!!!!!!


----------



## shoppy

coachwife6 said:


> Nerd: that top is fab.


 
ITA!!


----------



## MAGs

*Bags4me *You always look so effortlessly chic. 

*nerdphanie  *Your outfits are soooo cute 

I come here often to copy your outfits ladies...


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> Bags: the best. Love the top.


Thanks coachwife6


----------



## Bags4me

MAGs said:


> *Bags4me *You always look so effortlessly chic.
> 
> *nerdphanie *Your outfits are soooo cute
> 
> I come here often to copy your outfits ladies...


 
Aww!! thanks for compliment MAGs.

nerdphanie you look great in that outfit, nice choices.


----------



## Bags4me

Today I am wearing a cute top grey with black stripes from Esprit.com, it was on sale and I love bargains, 100% cotton, the fabric is thick and not bad quality for the price.
Top by Esprit
Cardi and pants by Theory
Jimmy Choo flats in Blood
and of course LV bag.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Thanks everyone! And chic as ever, bags!


----------



## Lissis

junglebookgirl said:


> Can't see much of your head behind the black square and correct me if i'm wrong, but your hair looks soooo 80s! i just love that look!!!!!!!!



Haha, I know. Do u wanna move in ?  

... thanks by the way


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*steph* - i love your NYE outfit!!

*bags* - both outfits are HOT!  you look soooo good in stripes and the first top is gorgeous!


----------



## Bags4me

mello_yello_jen said:


> *steph* - i love your NYE outfit!!
> 
> *bags* - both outfits are HOT! you look soooo good in stripes and the first top is gorgeous!


Thanks Mello, I can't get enough of stripes I just find them fun to wear and I don't think they make people look wide.


----------



## Bags4me

Today I paired dark brown and dark grey, I guess not bad after all 
Jcrew Cashmere turtle neck
Paul & Joe wool wide leg pans
Marc Jacobs wedges 
LV Mandarin Soufflot
Vintage Coral Jewelry.


----------



## coachwife6

Love the pants.


----------



## KristyDarling

I check this thread every day. All you chic ladies have given me so many wonderful ideas. You have such an innate sense of style. I wish I could be as creative!


----------



## shani

T-shirt weather in Ontario.  !!! 






- R&R Barium Slayers in Roth, Morphine Generation "Stare" tee


----------



## Amywilliams

Lissis said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE your outfit!!!


----------



## Lissis

Oh, thanks !!  





This is a short dress... Oh my god look at my eyes, ha-ha.


----------



## Bags4me

Today was a very warm Winter day so I let this colorful top be the one, everyone in town had Spring looking clothes, how FUN.
J Crew tee
Banana Republic cami
Seven skinny jeans
Marc Jacobs wedges
Vintage necklace
and LV Papillon 30 with mini Soufflot Mandarin.




and tonite I am wearing this sweater dress, I think I shared it with you before, but this time I wore wine colored tights, I think makes the outfit more interesting


----------



## coachwife6

Thanks Bags. The necklace is a great touch.


----------



## daffie

Bags- I love how you matched your Mini Soufflot with your outfit. Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Amywilliams

Bags - Love the coloured tights, they look great with the sweater dress!!


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> Thanks Bags. The necklace is a great touch.


Thanks Coachwife, this is a vintage corals necklace and btw Ebay purchase.
Daffie, I love to carrie my Ipod and sometimes my cell phone in my mini soufflots and this Mandarin is one of my favorites.,Thanks.
Thanks AmyWilliams, they do make a big difference in the outfit.


----------



## Bags4me

Ok girls, please don't get sick of me 
Here was my outfit for today in a very rainy and cold day, yesterday was sunny and today all grey 
I wore this vintage dress over cashmere Autumn turtle neck, Baltrami Croc belt, Jcrew Wine colored tights, Via Spiga boots, Kangol beret and LV black Soufflots.


----------



## fendifemale

well dont u look stylish!


----------



## fendifemale

DC-Cutie said:


> Here is my 1st outfit post:
> 
> Banana Republic cotton sweater
> BR quilted jacket
> BR bootcut jeans
> Kate Spade Flats
> Jimmy Choo Tulita Belted Hobo
> Hermes Twilly


 the bag.


----------



## Danica

Bags we would never get sick of you! Love seeing the outfits, and I really like that dress!!


----------



## Sternchen

Wanted to post a picture, but by the time I got home I just wanted to get _out_ of my clothes ASAP! 


Pink Lauren - Ralph Lauren Silk Cardigan
Old Navy black tank top
Elie Tahari black dress pants
Linae Paolo Pumps
Bulga handbag


----------



## Perfect Day

vermillion - I adore your dress and love your coat (give it to me!!!!!!!!!!), you look stunning


----------



## Kristen

Gray Jacket
inspi(red) shirt
Dark Blue Jeans
Speedy 30


----------



## shani

Bags4me, I ***LOVE*** your dress.


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks Danica, Shani and Fendifemale, this dress is my favorite vintage piece.


----------



## ccgoddess

*Bags for me:  *  That is an absolutely fabulous look on you. Gorgeous in that vintage dress!  Not even a celebrity stylist could pull off that look as better than you.


----------



## Minnie

La Vanguardia said:


> Dinner at a fab restaurant in my neighborhood:
> 
> - Chloe silk pleated dress with rhinestones on halter-neck ribbon
> - Black satin belt
> - Lois Crayon black jacket with lace detail in the middle
> - Black satin peep-toe pumps with rhinestones
> - White gold necklace with onyx and diamonds pendant
> - Cartier Love bracelet in pink gold
> - Hermès 30cm black Birkin
> 
> View attachment 108514
> View attachment 108515



Oo Lala I love that dress!!


----------



## Bags4me

ccgoddess said:


> *Bags for me: *That is an absolutely fabulous look on you. Gorgeous in that vintage dress! Not even a celebrity stylist could pull off that look as better than you.


OMG thanks for that so loving compliment, now I need to stop my head from swelling


----------



## daffie

Bags - Like Danica said: We can never get sick of you! You have great style & its like looking at a magazine model!


----------



## MAGs

daffie said:


> Bags - Like Danica said: We can never get sick of you! You have great style & its like looking at a magazine model!


 
true!! You always look chic, bags


----------



## Bags4me

Daffie and MAGs..you girls are so kind, but I am glad you like my outfits, nothing is top of the line but I am just savy on clothes and spend a little on shoes and bags and  also have to dress my two boys..so you figure  but thanks girls again for your kind compliments, at my age they are blessings.

Well..moving to a new outfit today, I could not wear this one this day, however I will wear it as soon the weather cooperate.
Cacharel dress
Vintage  with real Ambers necklace
Campus Frye boots
and random wook bracelet I purchase in Nordies.


----------



## Minnie

Bags all your outfits are so perfectly put together! You look like a superstar, i love it !! Keep them coming.


----------



## daffie

Bags - That dress is amazing! I wish I had your closet!


----------



## daffie

Btw Bags, the compliments will keep coming. Hope you don't get "sick" of that!


----------



## Bags4me

daffie said:


> Btw Bags, the compliments will keep coming. Hope you don't get "sick" of that!


 
  Thanks Minnie and Daffie you girls are so sweet, I really enjoy posting here some of my outifts and BTW Daffie.. I found this dress at good price on Ebay, last year I lost the chance to purchase it at Netaporter on sale, but it worked out well, because I paid a little less than their sale price.


----------



## coachwife6

Bags, love you as always. I'm going to be president of your fan club. I showed a friend of mine this friend and she copied one of your outfits to take to her seamstress. 
Kris: thanks for posting. I love the Speedy. You ahve a cute figure.


----------



## shani

... but they're too big on me!  If luck is on my side, I'll have a smaller size in the mail shortly.


----------



## Minnie

They are very nice jeans!! haha nice position but hey whatever works. Your funny.


----------



## vermillion

*Today I am wearing 
3.1 Phillipe Lim Knit dress
Vintage belt
Dolce and gabanna red heel
C de cartier necklace+bracelet*


----------



## daffie

^^Your closet looks awesome!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Vermillion I want that dress! And bags, I left for a few days and missed so many A+ outfits. Shani, I love your jeans and I love that picture.


----------



## vermillion

Daffie and Nerdphanie thx so much for ur nice compliment!!
Nerdphanie:i am so loving phillipe Lim


----------



## pisdapisda79

Vermillion: Love the dress & your closet in the background


----------



## MAGs

vavavoom vermillion!!!


----------



## Minnie

vermillion said:


> *Today I am wearing
> 3.1 Phillipe Lim Knit dress
> Vintage belt
> Dolce and gabanna red heel
> C de cartier necklace+bracelet*



You look great!! I love your closet as well and all the orange in it!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Vermillion - you look fabulous!  Your closet is my idea of a candy store 

-Minal


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> Bags, love you as always. I'm going to be president of your fan club. I showed a friend of mine this friend and she copied one of your outfits to take to her seamstress.
> Kris: thanks for posting. I love the Speedy. You ahve a cute figure.


Aww!! thanks and I am very flatter about your friend liking my outfit, that is all the purpose to share pics in this thread.


----------



## vermillion

*THX GIRLS!!!! Orange box is never enough  *


----------



## Bags4me

Hi ladies today is my older son 18th birthday so we are heading to a local Japanese restaurant (his favorite food), I want to dress like a mom so this outfit it is simple and conservative and by the way, this skirt make my hips look huge, but still like it..it is warm.
Esprit Cardi
Parameter lace cami
Clements Rebeiro wool skirt
Jimmy Choo boots
Vintage necklace
and LV red Soufflot.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ gorgeous bags!!!!  I really like that outfit and the skirt doesnt make your hips look big at all, in fact I think you look perfect in it!

tell you son HAPPY BIRTHDAY for me!!


----------



## Lissis

Old picture, but I wore this outfit at a topic-birthday lately. Geez.


----------



## poppincourt

vermillion said:


> *Today I am wearing *
> *3.1 Phillipe Lim Knit dress*
> *Vintage belt*
> *Dolce and gabanna red heel*
> *C de cartier necklace+bracelet*


 

You always have STUNNING outfits! I LOVEEEE that closet of urs! That looks amazing too!


----------



## vanojr9

Lissis, how fabulous are you??  You look like you should be on the cover of magazines, girl.

This is one of my favorite threads on TPF, keep the great photos coming!  Once I get some more fashion-forward clothes, I'll start posting too


----------



## [vogue]

Lissis!! you remind me of Peaches Geldorf!!!


----------



## pquiles

Bags4me said:


> Daffie and MAGs..you girls are so kind, but I am glad you like my outfits, nothing is top of the line but I am just savy on clothes and spend a little on shoes and bags and also have to dress my two boys..so you figure  but thanks girls again for your kind compliments, at my age they are blessings.
> 
> Well..moving to a new outfit today, I could not wear this one this day, however I will wear it as soon the weather cooperate.
> Cacharel dress
> Vintage with real Ambers necklace
> Campus Frye boots
> and random wook bracelet I purchase in Nordies.


 
I love this outfit.


----------



## coreenmd

Lissis, is that your wall? how cool is that!  nice shot btw!


----------



## aritziababe

Lissis, you are very photogenic! You could be America's next top model!


----------



## Bags4me

This is a unusual outift but very comfy slouchy tent dress and versatile as well..here few pics of the dress with different boots and belts.
I wore it today this way, with my new Gucci boots, turtle neck under to keep me warm and dark brown tights and btw the dress is dark blue and white, it looks black in the pics.




Here with a sexy touch, my Jimmy Choo pointy boots and red vintage ostrich leather belt.




in this one with Antonio Melani red boots and black crock belt placed a little higher than natural waist.




This one with wine colored tights and flat boots and belt placed natural waist.




I really had fun with this dress.


----------



## icechampagne

Lissis - I love that picture of you! 
lol your wall looks like my wall


----------



## Aslan

Looking great ladies, esp. Bags...I like to dress casually, plus I'm a recovering tomboy. H&M blazer, A&F shorts.


----------



## Bags4me

The purpose of this pic is to rave about my new Gucci boots, I shared reviews with couple fashion boards and I had to share with you guys as well..
I purchased them at Saks on Sale last week, I can't believe a simple pair of boots can give you so much satisfaction, I must say ladies if you are looking for great flat boots, you must call saks and find these babies, the name is Montana boots, the leather is soft and the fit is great.
Here a pic of my babies and btw don't pay attention to the dress, I posted it here before..nothing new


----------



## atlcharm

bchleo said:


> Looking great ladies, esp. Bags...I like to dress casually, plus I'm a recovering tomboy. H&M blazer, A&F shorts.


 
Okay you look so familar.  You look like my cousin and then I looked down and saw that you are in NYC.  My cousin is from Yonkers, NY.  I lost contact with her years ago.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Great shoes bags, and lissis you look adorable! and I'm liking the family reunion drama...hope it pans out.


----------



## Lissis

Thanks for comments  

Me 2 the right.


----------



## shani

This page is filling up with good-looking people.


----------



## surlygirl

Bags - I love your Gucci boots! Loved how you paired them with the turtleneck and striped dress in an earlier post. I will be going to Saks tomorrow. Wish me luck in finding a pair. They look great on you!


----------



## Bags4me

surlygirl said:


> Bags - I love your Gucci boots! Loved how you paired them with the turtleneck and striped dress in an earlier post. I will be going to Saks tomorrow. Wish me luck in finding a pair. They look great on you!


 
Thanks surlygirl, I hope you can find a pair for you, they also come in black.
Good luck.


----------



## Bags4me

Lissis said:


> Thanks for comments
> 
> Me 2 the right.


OMG these girls are gorgeous, I hope my children one day marry girls like these so they can give me gorgeous grandkids.


----------



## coachwife6

Bags: I love how you changed the look of that dress so many times. The boots are TDF.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Haven't posted for a while, but I have a few birthday-related outfits.




Here's the first. This was back home when I celebrated with high school friends. The coat is Moschino Cheap & Chic, and I'm nuts for it. It's navy, so I made sure it would cover my black dress entirely. Bit of a cheat, but oh well. The dress is by Chloe. Shoes from Kate Spade and I'm toting my baby Cabas. Viktor & Rolf for H & M tights are my favorite...


----------



## surlygirl

Great outfit, nerdphanie. The coat is so cute, and i love, love, love that chloe dress. You look fab!


----------



## Bags4me

nerdphanie said:


> Haven't posted for a while, but I have a few birthday-related outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first. This was back home when I celebrated with high school friends. The coat is Moschino Cheap & Chic, and I'm nuts for it. It's navy, so I made sure it would cover my black dress entirely. Bit of a cheat, but oh well. The dress is by Chloe. Shoes from Kate Spade and I'm toting my baby Cabas. Viktor & Rolf for H & M tights are my favorite...


You look fabulous, I love the coat and tights, nice outfit.


----------



## Danica

Gorgeous Nerdphanie!!


----------



## coachwife6

Nerdphanie: I found some tights exactly like those from the 1980s that I haven't opened up and wanted to break them out but was too nerouvs about doing so. I will do it now. You look fab, BTW.


----------



## Lissis

Nerdphanie - I love that coat from Moschino Cheap & Chic. Gorgeous outfit girl !


----------



## aritziababe

Nerdphanie I miss your outfit! You look georgeous and classy as always! You can be my personal shopper!


----------



## Bags4me

Today I got the chance to wear this cute dress by La Rock, it is denim/leather pinafore dress, I really like it and I also wore it without the belt later today..
here few pics  
With the belt:





Side pic with its belt:




and later without the belt:


----------



## LoracNJ

Are those your new Gucci boots in the photos or are those the Frye boots? I'm having a hard time telling lol. Either way I think they are fabulous.


----------



## Bags4me

LoracNJ said:


> Are those your new Gucci boots in the photos or are those the Frye boots? I'm having a hard time telling lol. Either way I think they are fabulous.


Lora..those are my new Gucci boots, I already sold my Frye boots, these babies here are the bomb  thanks.


----------



## LoracNJ

Bags4me said:


> Lora..those are my new Gucci boots, I already sold my Frye boots, these babies here are the bomb  thanks.


 
I love them and they look great with your outfits. What did you say they were called? I've been looking for flat boots all over the place. I got a great deal on my Via Spiga boots, but I can't where a 3" heel all the time lol.


----------



## Minnie

OH the dress is so cute!! You wear a lot of dresses and it inspired me!!


----------



## sonya

This is such a cute dress! 




Bags4me said:


> Today I got the chance to wear this cute dress by La Rock, it is denim/leather pinafore dress, I really like it and I also wore it without the belt later today..
> here few pics
> With the belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side pic with its belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and later without the belt:


----------



## envyme

Bags4me said:


> Today I got the chance to wear this cute dress by La Rock, it is denim/leather pinafore dress, I really like it and I also wore it without the belt later today..
> here few pics
> With the belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side pic with its belt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and later without the belt:


 
YOU ALWAYS LOOK *FAB*!!!!!!!!! You should be a stylist.


----------



## Bags4me

LoracNJ said:


> I love them and they look great with your outfits. What did you say they were called? I've been looking for flat boots all over the place. I got a great deal on my Via Spiga boots, but I can't where a 3" heel all the time lol.


Thanks girl  the name is Montana boots, they probably can locate a pair for you at Saks.


----------



## Bags4me

Minnie said:


> OH the dress is so cute!! You wear a lot of dresses and it inspired me!!


Thanks Minnie, but don't get me wrong, I love to wear jeans, mainly my True Religion..those are my signature jeans.


----------



## Bags4me

envyme said:


> YOU ALWAYS LOOK *FAB*!!!!!!!!! You should be a stylist.


 
OMG are you serious? thanks so much for compliment, I appreciate it.


----------



## aritziababe

Bags4me you look fabulous! Those boots are TDF! You're a HOT mama!


----------



## Danica

Love that dress Bags!! very cute.


----------



## [vogue]

Bags: the dress looks better with the belt on!


----------



## coachwife6

I can't say it enough, you rock bags.


----------



## Bags4me

aritziababe said:


> Bags4me you look fabulous! Those boots are TDF! You're a HOT mama!


LOL..you girls are so kind, thanks coachwife, Vogue, Danica and you aritziababe, I am glad you girls like my outfit.


----------



## coachwife6

this is not a lie: every morning when I get dressed now, I think: "how would bags make this outfit rock?" That is the truth. You really do inspire me. Thanks for taking the time for posting. It is the first thread I look at each day.


----------



## [vogue]

^except me! hehe. cos im not a girl! but i do like your outfit.


----------



## daffie

BAGS - GORGEOUS dress!! And the Gucci boots are TDF!


----------



## Cristina

LOL my goofy outfit for today, compared to you stylish trendsetters :shame:  

orange tee from urban outfitters
5-year-old worn to death juicy couture flare jeans
black louboutin "tiburon" espadrilles
blue nuit paddington

:shame:


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> this is not a lie: every morning when I get dressed now, I think: "how would bags make this outfit rock?" That is the truth. You really do inspire me. Thanks for taking the time for posting. It is the first thread I look at each day.


OMG this is so flattering, I am glad someone get inspired by my loco outfits and you are so welcome *coachwife6*.
and *Vogue*, it is so cool to have a guy comments in this board, we should have more around this board giving us their realistic opinion.
Thanks *Daffie*, this dress looked so silly on the website, but knew it was not that bad.


----------



## Danica

Very cute Cristina!! and god I love your bag *siiigh*


----------



## [vogue]

bags: no probs you fashionista!!  
yesterday's outfit for a shopping trip to central London was:
ck Calvin Klein red t-shirt
True Religions
Dolce & Gabbana Swarvoski Crystal studded dogtag
Reiss Pea Coat/Half trench
Prada Double Clip messenger
Kenzo shoes


----------



## Cristina

Danica said:


> Very cute Cristina!! and god I love your bag *siiigh*


 
Thanks, Danica!


----------



## Lissis

Bags4me said:


> OMG these girls are gorgeous, I hope my children one day marry girls like these so they can give me gorgeous grandkids.


 
Haha, you are so cute. :shame:


----------



## Bags4me

Cristina said:


> LOL my goofy outfit for today, compared to you stylish trendsetters :shame:
> 
> orange tee from urban outfitters
> 5-year-old worn to death juicy couture flare jeans
> black louboutin "tiburon" espadrilles
> blue nuit paddington
> 
> :shame:
> 
> 
> View attachment 118614


I am glad you kept those jeans, wide leg pants are back, including bell bottoms, I also kept mine, I knew the skinny jeans could not last too long.


----------



## Cristina

Bags4me said:


> I am glad you kept those jeans, wide leg pants are back, including bell bottoms, I also kept mine, I knew the skinny jeans could not last too long.


 
I never got into skinny jeans, mainly because my body type is not the right one for the skinny fit.  I love flare and wide leg jeans  

I will never, ever throw those jeans away.  I have worn them into the ground and will continue to do so   My boyfriend has been pestering me to get rid of them and has threatened to throw them in the trash, but I refuse to let him LOL.  They accidentally ripped a few months ago, and I decided that the rip adds character   I guess I'll finally stop wearing them in public when they rip in the butt area


----------



## coachwife6

Cristina: your workouts have paid off. Your bod looks fab! Do you mind telling me what kind of jeans those are? You are built like me and I have been looking for some. I finally found some Calvin Klein ones on Friday that really looked nice. My 12 year old daughter gave me thumbs up or down, and she is brutal and she said they looked the best. 
You look great!


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, coachwife!     The jeans are Juicy Couture.  Juicy seems to be one of the only brands that can accommodate my curvy lower half   I have two pairs that I love!  They fit well and are very comfortable.  I haven't tried CK jeans since junior high, that's awesome you found a pair that you're happy with!  To me, it's much like swimsuit shopping.  I dread jeans shopping :shame:


----------



## coachwife6

I will try the Juicy's next time I go to Dallas. Thanks!


----------



## Lissis

cupcakes


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bags4Me - you have got to be the most stylish chick in you city.    I love your looks.  So much so that this weekend I went on a serious hunt for those Gucci boot - FOUND 'em.  They are so comfy

Thanks for being an inspirations


----------



## Belinda_GA

Bags4Me...you have such amazing style, wow!  I am new to this site, and have spent ages on this thread and it is such a great idea to share photos of outfits of the day!  As soon as I get a bit more familiar with this forum, I may join in the fun myself.  

Belinda


----------



## Bags4me

[vogue];1646012 said:
			
		

> bags: no probs you fashionista!!
> yesterday's outfit for a shopping trip to central London was:
> ck Calvin Klein red t-shirt
> True Religions
> Dolce & Gabbana Swarvoski Crystal studded dogtag
> Reiss Pea Coat/Half trench
> Prada Double Clip messenger
> Kenzo shoes


You know Vogue your outfit sounds so cool , I have to tell you that I can't get my guy to wear TR jeans, these jeans are my favorite jeans ever mainly the Joeys, my SO tried on couple pairs and he said his rear looks too perky and that is not what he likes, he just wear Banana Republic jeans or plain Levis, maybe one day he change his mind.


----------



## Bags4me

Belinda_GA said:


> Bags4Me...you have such amazing style, wow! I am new to this site, and have spent ages on this thread and it is such a great idea to share photos of outfits of the day! As soon as I get a bit more familiar with this forum, I may join in the fun myself.
> 
> Belinda


OMG!! thanks so much and please share with us your outfits as well, I love to get ideas from fashionistas, this is so much fun.


----------



## Bags4me

DC-Cutie said:


> Bags4Me - you have got to be the most stylish chick in you city.  I love your looks. So much so that this weekend I went on a serious hunt for those Gucci boot - FOUND 'em. They are so comfy
> 
> Thanks for being an inspirations


Aww!! you are so kind, here in NC the youngest ladies are getting pretty good with fashion, however a lots of older girls around my age are a little more conservative, but I don't really care if I dress a little different than most in town at my age, I really enjoy it and my children (11 and 18) like it the way I care for fashion, I think we should not let age, size or traditions stop us from enjoying things we love 
Thanks again for compliment and I am so glad you found the boots, they are plain boots with the most wonderful fit,
Gucci did very good with this style.


----------



## LoracNJ

DC-Cutie said:


> Bags4Me - you have got to be the most stylish chick in you city.  I love your looks. So much so that this weekend I went on a serious hunt for those Gucci boot - FOUND 'em. They are so comfy
> 
> Thanks for being an inspirations


 
Oh where did you find the boots? I have looked all over the internet for them. I can't find the flat ones. I found a gorgeous pair of Celine boots that kind of look like them, but I am afraid to order them since they are a 9 (I take a 39.5 in Prada) and I don't know if they will fit since European sizes are different.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LoracNJ said:


> Oh where did you find the boots? I have looked all over the internet for them. I can't find the flat ones. I found a gorgeous pair of Celine boots that kind of look like them, but I am afraid to order them since they are a 9 (I take a 39.5 in Prada) and I don't know if they will fit since European sizes are different.


 
I was at Saks on Saturday moring as soon as the store opened.   I asked my SA to do a search for a 8.5 or 9 - no luck.  He called me Sunday afternoon - they had a 9 in NYC. One of my GFs was coming to DC from NYC, so she picked it up for me.  I   my SA.  

If anyone is looking for the boot in a 5.5 or 6 call the Chevy Chase store, there were 4 sitting on the sales rack as of tonight.


----------



## Moody

does any wear a "hooded leather jacket"?. I would like to see how it looks like on a "normal" everyday person other than celebrities.

btw *Bags4m *,amazing stlye!!http://forum.purseblog.com/../member.php?u=9387


----------



## LoracNJ

DC-Cutie said:


> I was at Saks on Saturday moring as soon as the store opened. I asked my SA to do a search for a 8.5 or 9 - no luck. He called me Sunday afternoon - they had a 9 in NYC. One of my GFs was coming to DC from NYC, so she picked it up for me. I  my SA.
> 
> If anyone is looking for the boot in a 5.5 or 6 call the Chevy Chase store, there were 4 sitting on the sales rack as of tonight.


 
How much were the boots and do you know what the item # or name is. I want to try calling around to see if anyone has a 9.5.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Some outfits:


----------



## Spo0oky

Bags4Me I have seen youre outfits since u started posted them and I was never the kind of guy who compliment's ppl here but I must say... U have an exquisite taste... every outfit u post is even better than the last  I hope u keep posting you're stylist outfits


----------



## socalgrl86

Bags4me said:


> I think at this point you can tell I love red..lol, this is my outfit for today:
> Vintage Italian coat.
> Baltrami real croc leather belt.
> Esprit sweater
> Theory pants
> Jimmy choo pumps
> and LV black Soufflot
> Chanel 5076 mother pearl logo sunglasses. (love this)
> Here couple pics:


 

Seriously? This is my FAV outfit on here for some reason! (I love my Chanel sunnies as well and I love black pants!) You have a 17 year old son right? Well when my son turns 17 I want to look like this!


----------



## coachwife6

LaV: glad you are back with your stylish outfits. Love the coat.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks coachwife6!!!


----------



## [vogue]

bags: hehe. TR jeans make my legs look even longer than they already are...which is, of course, fabulous!! hehe. 

Today's oufit to school:
Armani Exchange Black V-neck Pima Cotton tee
Armani Exchange cable knitted black jumper with orange + blue stripes
G-star Jeans
Burberry trench
Aldo crinkled leather boots


----------



## anghelq

vermillion said:


> *Today I am wearing *
> *3.1 Phillipe Lim Knit dress*
> *Vintage belt*
> *Dolce and gabanna red heel*
> *C de cartier necklace+bracelet*


 
wow! nice closet!


----------



## anghelq

shani said:


> T-shirt weather in Ontario. !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - R&R Barium Slayers in Roth, Morphine Generation "Stare" tee


 
nice jeans  !


----------



## Bags4me

WOW, wow and wow!! thanks so much guys (socalgrl, spo0oky, DC-cute..etc) for your nice words, I am so glad you like my outfits and enjoy looking at them, I am very flatter.
I guess I can post my outfit today, I just got off from work and changed my clothes to go out with my family to PF Changs, so I decided to wear a blue/black combo, I know many people don't like this particular combo, but I think is not that bad.
Esprit cardi
James Perse dress
Via Spiga boots 
vintage necklace
Burberry hat.


----------



## KristyDarling

Bags-- I love ALL your outfits but this navy/black one is my favorite hands down!!! GREAT combo and the hat/accessories really finish the look off so stylishly!!! I have to ask -- where do you buy most of your clothes?


----------



## Bags4me

KristyDarling said:


> Bags-- I love ALL your outfits but this navy/black one is my favorite hands down!!! GREAT combo and the hat/accessories really finish the look off so stylishly!!! I have to ask -- where do you buy most of your clothes?


Thank you I shop very often online, I always searching for sales, I hate pay retail for clothing or shoes, but I don't have a choice with LV 
I like Nordies, Saks, EBAY for unique pieces, Netaporter.com, local boutiques, Coplan's in town, Jcrew, Banana republic and Esprit for basics pieces and even Espress for trendy cheapy pieces and  for shoes I love Gothamcityonline and Saks
Thanks again for compliment and I am gald you liked it my outfit.


----------



## KristyDarling

Bags -- I shop at many of the same places as you but never seem to find such interesting, fun pieces as you! Seriously, you could become a pro stylist. Too bad you don't live here in San Francisco, I'd want to take you shopping with me and pick your brain!


----------



## Lissis

socalgrl86 said:


> Seriously? This is my FAV outfit on here for some reason! (I love my Chanel sunnies as well and I love black pants!) You have a 17 year old son right? Well when my son turns 17 I want to look like this!


 
17 year old son ? 

MSN? :shame:  

Just kiddin'


----------



## shani

Thank you, anghelq!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I love this outfit, you look great







[/quote]


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags4me:  You always look GREAT!  Your outfits inspire me too!


----------



## Nymph

Oooh *bags*, I'm absolutely loving ya James Perse dress and Burberry hat! Great outfit as usual!


----------



## lucidbabe

Lissis said:


> 17 year old son ?
> 
> MSN? :shame:
> 
> Just kiddin'


 
First, 17 year old son? I want to look like that in 16 years then! 
sorry clueless me, what's MSN?


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks Pisdapisda79, Yeppun_1, NYmph and lucidbabe I also don't know what MSN is..lol
Today I wanted to wear my James Perse dress again, but this time with a off white cardi and my Gucci boots, I also used my LV Damier pochette in Azur and cashmere pashmina as scarf when walking out of my car, the necklace vintage.
I like the dress this way as well, the light color cardi gives it a delicate touch..what do you think?


----------



## carmelite

^Bags4me, I like it.  Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## coachwife6

I do like the white cardi and the shawl. Nice way to change it up.


----------



## daffie

Bags - I love the dress with the scarf. Very chic!


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks Daffie, coachwife and carmelite you are welcome.
I finally got off from work and changed to a super cusual outift to go run errands, for the ones that hates leggins please don't flame me  
I really enjoy pairing different shades of brown, I love this color.
Esprit cardi
Laundry skirt 
AA dark brown leggins
Jimmy Choo flats
LV Azur pochette
and Jimmy Choo flats


----------



## poshigirl

Many nice outfits you guys


----------



## coachwife6

I love the leggings.


----------



## frannita

I am signing up to be a member of *Bags4me*'s fan club!  Your outfits are so chic, I will be looking to you for inspiration!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today at work:

- Jean Paul Gaultier flower top
- Prada silk black long-sleeved shirt
- H&M black corduroy skirt
- DKNY black tights
- Black patent pumps
- Zara coat
- 30cm gold Birkin, palladium hardware


----------



## Nymph

I  ya coat!!


----------



## coachwife6

LV: your coat is chic per usual. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ruusu

My outfit today
Only top
H&M sweater dress
Esprit jeans
Pilgrim jewellery
H&M belt
Zara coat
Accessorize ear muffs

very casual


----------



## bagsforme

This isn't my outfit for today but I did wear it this past weekend.
M Missoni dress (the photo doesn't show the great colors well)
Manolo shoes
David Yurman necklace


----------



## Belinda_GA

Bags4Me, again...beautifully styled outfits.  And I love the way you changed up that navy dress with the black in the first ensemble, and the pretty ivory in the second...fabulous!  I so agree with the ladies here who have said you should be a stylist.  You are so creative with switching different pieces around to make them look completely different.

And La Vanguardia...stunning!  I have only been reading the forums for the past week or so, and I'm only just getting to know my way around, but I have read this thread from start to finish, and I am always blown away by your classic with a very chic twist style.  Beautiful, and so elegant.

Bagsforme, I love your beautiful Missoni dress.  Who can resist Missoni?!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *nymph, coachwife, Belinda_GA!!!*


----------



## La Vanguardia

At work:

- Benetton black jacket
- Benetton white shirt
- Red sequened scarf
- Gap jeans
- Gucci red boots
- Hermès 30cm Birkin


----------



## coachwife6

LV: I love the scarf. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jc2239

bags....love  the missoni dress i can tell the colors would be gorgeous and vibrant IRL and the shoes are hot as well


----------



## Suzie

I am also relatively new on here and I must say I love this thread and I have read it from start to finish. There are so many stylish ladies here and gents too and I especially look forward to La V & Bags looks. You ladies ooze class!!! Brazil girl you are such a gorgeous young woman and look great in all of your outfits. Being an Aussie I know the labels you wear and they all look great.


----------



## surlygirl

Bags - Absolutely love the Missoni dress. Looks great on you. It's been said many times, but you have amazing style!


----------



## Nymph

Love ya work outfit, *La Vanguardia*! That's a great way to incorporate colour into an outfit!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *coachwife, suzie, nymph!*

I'm fortunate that in my work environment, we can pretty much wear whatever we like. I can go from jeans to more formal outfits.


----------



## rosieroseanna

All Saints Brown Russian doll skirt
Tommy Hilfiger camel coloured cashmere cardigan with diamond buttons
Leopard pring coat
Brown chunky platform shoes from Russell and Bromley
Tan Chloe Paddington


----------



## coachwife6

^^would love to see photos.


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks *Belinda_GA *and *suzie*, I just hope this board gets bigger with the time and we can enjoy more pics from fashionistas and get inspired 
This is an older picture but today I am wearing the exact outfit, it is cold  outside but I carry with me my thick coat and pashmina when getting off my car to any destination, I don't live in a big city so I don't do too much street walking no much layering needed.
This is a dress purchased at Esprit, 2 years old and the dress still looking like new, I like red and olive green so must of the times when I ware it I pair it with my red Antonio Melani boots (great quality and affordable) the belt is made of real croc leather by Baltrami.
I hope you like it


----------



## La Vanguardia

^^That is a really cool outfit bags4me!!


----------



## yeppun_1

^^ita!


----------



## Suzie

Love it Bags. Red & Olive, what a great combo. Red is one of my favourite colours but I have to stop pairing with black all the time.


----------



## carmelite

Bags, I like that outfit, too.


----------



## Silesia

Wow, great outfit!!!
You always look so great!!


----------



## vanessa225

Ok, finally I'm wearing a post-worthy outfit...

- Navy blue knit sweater with short, poofy sleeves, by Arden B.
- Faded bootleg jeans by DKNY.
- Vintage 1970s, tan corduroy blazer by Oscar De La Renta.
- Vintage tan leather cowboy boots.
- Vintage Coach Willis bag in British Tan.

- Cheapie orange metallic belt (don't remember where I bought it, probably at Dots or Rainbow.)
- Old Swell by Cynthia Rowley (For Target) chandelier earrings with brownish jewels.


----------



## Nymph

Bags4me said:


>


 
 I love this outfit!!!!


----------



## mischa

bagsforme said:


> This isn't my outfit for today but I did wear it this past weekend.
> M Missoni dress (the photo doesn't show the great colors well)
> Manolo shoes
> David Yurman necklace


 
that skirt i beautiful!!!!!  
i adore misoni!!!!


----------



## coachwife6

Bags: love the red and olive. Was just thinking today what I would wear tomorrow that is red. We are supposed to wear red tomorrow to support heart disease research regarding women.


----------



## Silesia

* Zara tailoring pants
* Turtle neck esprit
* Zara silk shirt
* PE florence clutch


----------



## coachwife6

Love the silk shirt. Thanks for posting and keep them coming.


----------



## Silesia

coachwife6 said:


> Love the silk shirt. Thanks for posting and keep them coming.


Thanks, I love to wear but hate to wash it


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks *La Vanguardia, yeppun, suzie, carmelite, silesia, nymph.*
*Coachwife* I am glad you are aware of the red day to support hearth desease research on women, I also wore something red today and many of my coworkers as well.
I love red so find it in my closet is not a hard task.
Vintage Valentino ruffle top
Theory wide leg pants
Banana Republic belt
Louboutin red round toe pumps (luv)
and Alvin Valley red trench.
Sorry for bad quality pics, my camera was running low on batteries.





 my pose is so funny in this pic..lol


----------



## Suzie

Go bags, you rocked it yet again!!!


----------



## LoracNJ

LOVE the outfit, especially the trench coat. I've been looking for a red trench myself. Where did you get yours and how long ago? I wonder if I can find it as well lol.


----------



## carmelite

La Vanguardia, Silesia, Bags4me, I like all your style. Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## Nymph

*Bags*, love ya ruffled shirt and pants look!!

Somehow, they just ALWAYS look funny on me :s


----------



## [vogue]

^ well played!


----------



## daffie

Bags - Where did you get your red Antonio Melani boots?


----------



## coachwife6

The red trench looks fab.


----------



## [vogue]

^coachwife! I saw your comment on bagsnob/beautysnob btw!! : ) I post as b.!


----------



## Bags4me

daffie said:


> Bags - Where did you get your red Antonio Melani boots?


Dillards, last year  on sale for $80.00, great quality for the cheapest price.


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks everyone, I really enjoyed wearing my red trench yesterday.
Today I wanted to wear something bright again, so I decided to wear my yellow Cashmere belted cardi by Parameter, in the morning I wore it with jeans and boots, it was so cold when going out for brunch, then later started warming out and decided to do a crazy and fun outfit, pairing a substantial piece (sweater dress) with my delicate cashmere cardi without the belt for a more easy casual look and wore my Gucci boots again, I really like yellow and grey, it is a fun combo..maybe my fabrics combo are a fashion don't, hey..I don't care they feel good on and still warm and no coat needed


----------



## Bags4me

LoracNJ said:


> LOVE the outfit, especially the trench coat. I've been looking for a red trench myself. Where did you get yours and how long ago? I wonder if I can find it as well lol.


Thanks, I found mine at ebay from one of my favorites sellers, at this point I am not sure where you can find one, maybe try Ebay


----------



## [vogue]

The belted cardi looks better! I think the yellow looked a little greenish with that grey, but I think the picture doesn't do it justice... : )


----------



## anghelq

Here's my outfit the other day, not sure if it counts.. lol. It was sunny enough to wear it .


----------



## coachwife6

Ang: love the pink sweater with the bag. You are stunning.


----------



## Bags4me

[vogue];1765605 said:
			
		

> The belted cardi looks better! I think the yellow looked a little greenish with that grey, but I think the picture doesn't do it justice... : )


 You are exactly right, the second pic is a bad one and it does looks greenish..lol, however IRL looks a lot better.
I am planning to wear this cardi in Spring with white pieces, I can't wait  and thanks for your input


----------



## Bags4me

anghelq said:


> Here's my outfit the other day, not sure if it counts.. lol. It was sunny enough to wear it .


You look adorable, I like your bag


----------



## anghelq

Bags4me said:


> You look adorable, I like your bag


Thanks. I like your modeling pics too  .


----------



## anghelq

coachwife6 said:


> Ang: love the pink sweater with the bag. You are stunning.


 
aaaaw thanks coachwife6! Your dog is really cute!


----------



## ccgoddess

You girls look absolutely gorgeous!  I've missed this thread a bit so I decided to post again.  

Here I'm wearing my new LV scarf, Calvin Klein silk/cotton blouse, Limited pants, Vegan pink bag with matching shoes.


----------



## Bags4me

Today heading brunch and food shopping, so I am on a super casual outfit and comfy as well..nothing glamorous, it is cold outside so a hat is must for me 
Seven For All Mankind jeans
Parameter V neck pullover
Vintage necklace
Jimmy Choo flats 
Vintage oversize crocheted hat
and my so useful LV Batignolles Horizontal.


----------



## Belinda_GA

Super pretty pink and white look, Angela...it looks great on you!

ccgoddess, I really like that top...the touches of lace detailing are so sweet

And Bags4me, sassy and creative, as always...love it!  I'm now coveting your Jimmy Choo flats...I  like heels, but I'm much happier when wearing flat shoes!  And the red trench/vintage lace blouse combination...LOVE!



Belinda


----------



## Bags4me

Belinda_GA said:


> Super pretty pink and white look, Angela...it looks great on you!
> 
> ccgoddess, I really like that top...the touches of lace detailing are so sweet
> 
> And Bags4me, sassy and creative, as always...love it! I'm now coveting your Jimmy Choo flats...I like heels, but I'm much happier when wearing flat shoes! And the red trench/vintage lace blouse combination...LOVE!
> 
> Thanks Belinda and I am with you about wearing flats, sometimes they are not as stylish as heels but when going shopping or running errands they are the smarter shoes to wear  my Choo flats are few years old and they are so comfy that I can't give up to them yet


----------



## anghelq

Bags4me said:


> Today heading brunch and food shopping, so I am on a super casual outfit and comfy as well..nothing glamorous, it is cold outside so a hat is must for me
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Parameter V neck pullover
> Vintage necklace
> Jimmy Choo flats
> Vintage oversize crocheted hat
> and my so useful LV Batignolles Horizontal.


Love your jimmy Choo flats and your purse is to die for . You look great!


----------



## laru

Bags4me said:


> Today heading brunch and food shopping, so I am on a super casual outfit and comfy as well..nothing glamorous, it is cold outside so a hat is must for me
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Parameter V neck pullover
> Vintage necklace
> Jimmy Choo flats
> Vintage oversize crocheted hat
> and my so useful LV Batignolles Horizontal.


 

I'm new to this site but I must say that I love your style.  I've gone through this entire threading in search of your post.  You're an inspiration.


----------



## anghelq

ccgoddess said:


> You girls look absolutely gorgeous! I've missed this thread a bit so I decided to post again.
> 
> Here I'm wearing my new LV scarf, Calvin Klein silk/cotton blouse, Limited pants, Vegan pink bag with matching shoes.


 
You look nice.  I like your blouse  !


----------



## Bags4me

laru said:


> I'm new to this site but I must say that I love your style. I've gone through this entire threading in search of your post. You're an inspiration.


OMG!! I am very flatter, thanks so much, I don't mind to share my fashion dos and don'ts  and to know ladies like you take a look at them it is a good incentive to keep sharing until ya get sick of me


----------



## laru

Bags4me said:


> OMG!! I am very flatter, thanks so much, I don't mind to share my fashion dos and don'ts  and to know ladies like you take a look at them it is a good incentive to *keep sharing* until ya get sick of me


 
Please do....you have great style .


----------



## coachwife6

CC: love the scarf and the way you wore it.
Bags4me: I wore boots with a skirt today to church. I would have never have done it without looking at all your posts. Thanks. I kept thinking about you and just did it. It was difficult for me to do something different. I did tear my hose, though. Thanks!


----------



## tempest

Silesia said:


> * Zara tailoring pants
> * Turtle neck esprit
> * Zara silk shirt
> * PE florence clutch



I LOVE hat you did with your shirt!!!! I hope you don't mind, but i am going to copy that idea from you. It's so innocently sexy.


----------



## tempest

Bags4me said:


> Thanks Daffie, coachwife and carmelite you are welcome.
> I finally got off from work and changed to a super cusual outift to go run errands, for the ones that hates leggins please don't flame me
> I really enjoy pairing different shades of brown, I love this color.
> Esprit cardi
> Laundry skirt
> AA dark brown leggins
> Jimmy Choo flats
> LV Azur pochette
> and Jimmy Choo flats



Wow! You look like a sexy college girl in this outfit. You'd better watch out around your son's friends. You really have an amazing sense of artistry with all of your outfits. I'm so intrigued to see what the next photo is going to be.


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> CC: love the scarf and the way you wore it.
> Bags4me: I wore boots with a skirt today to church. I would have never have done it without looking at all your posts. Thanks. I kept thinking about you and just did it. It was difficult for me to do something different. I did tear my hose, though. Thanks!


YOU GO GIRL!! I am so glad you did it and I am sure you looked amazing and btw I found a bunch of tights on sale at Belks the other day, I ended up with 8 pairs for $2.50 each by DKNY and CK.


----------



## Bags4me

tempest said:


> Wow! You look like a sexy college girl in this outfit. You'd better watch out around your son's friends. You really have an amazing sense of artistry with all of your outfits. I'm so intrigued to see what the next photo is going to be.


LOL..you are too sweet, but now that you mentioned college kids, the other day I took my son's girlfriend shopping for prom dresses and shoes, that was awkward considering that I am a jellous mom and I really wants him in to his education first then girls   but I had fun anyway


----------



## [vogue]

bags! you remind me of sienna miller!!


----------



## ccgoddess

She's better than Sienna Miller.  Sienna's style is strange.  She wears weird harness things outside her clothing.  She also laces her espadrilles on her pants.  

Bags is more elegant and ultra stylish!  She is more like Kate Moss.


----------



## Sternchen

ccgoddess said:


> She's better than Sienna Miller.  Sienna's style is strange.  She wears weird harness things outside her clothing.  She also laces her espadrilles on her pants.
> 
> Bags is more elegant and ultra stylish!  She is more like Kate Moss.



...but without the drugs and the trash boyfriend


----------



## twinkiemom

Bags, you are a fashion goddess...You are my new fashion muse.  You're sense of style is exquisite.


----------



## [vogue]

I meant sienna miller when she wore those red jeans and flats. Or even nicole ritchie but of course with more flesh! : )


----------



## Bags4me

[vogue];1782431 said:
			
		

> I meant sienna miller when she wore those red jeans and flats. Or even nicole ritchie but of course with more flesh! : )


 
 You guys are so funny..but thanks if that was a compliment and  maybe I have a little bit of each girl 

I always liked it fashion in a subtle way, I played soccer for long.. so fashion was not my priority for many years, but this changed completly after I went to Paris for couple weeks as Bday present from my Boyfriend few years ago, I really enjoyed how Parisian girls wear the cutest outfits and pairing unexpected pieces. One day I just seat on a banch with my SO to see the real life runway, as soon I came back home..my entire wardrobe changed and the way I see fashion now is so much fun, I don't have to spend a lots of money buying clothes, I learned how to work one piece in many different ways and still look like completly different outfit, I do splurge on bags and shoes :shame: 
I also find very inspiring the pictures of Parisian girls on The Sartorialist's blog, wonderful and espontaneous fashion. 
Thanks *Twinkiemom, *I am glad you enjoy my loco outfits


----------



## Bags4me

And can you get inspired by nature?
Found another way to wear my yellow cashmere cardi, under my silky colorful top, both by Parameter, Da-Nang pants for the green nature part, I really liked it the delicate tops this tough pants combo, too bad my camera is giving up on me  pics are not all that great.


----------



## KristyDarling

Bags! You are the Master of Layering! If *I* were to try to do that, I'd look like a linebacker!  I've tried layering with thinner layers to avoid the beefy look but it just doesn't work on me. On you, though, it ROCKS!!! Got any layering tips?


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags- another GREAT outfit!  How do you do it???  Can you be my stylist?


----------



## Bags4me

KristyDarling said:


> Bags! You are the Master of Layering! If *I* were to try to do that, I'd look like a linebacker! I've tried layering with thinner layers to avoid the beefy look but it just doesn't work on me. On you, though, it ROCKS!!! Got any layering tips?


I really love layering, you can't get more miles out of your clothes pairing it with other pieces.
What I do is when I go shopping for tops, I try to buy long and thin fabric basic pieces so I can wear under other more substantial tops, if you have loose silky or cotton summer tops, don't stop wearing them in colder weather, get your money worth layering them over sweaters or cardis, I try to buy my sweaters/cardis fitted so they can look smooth under silky or cotton tops.
If you are busty, layering can be a challenge but it can be done, I am 32D and have to be very careful working with proportions, perhaps I can look like cone  very easy if I don't wear the right bottoms when layering my upper half.
People with long torso are the perfect candidates for layering, I am not in that club, reason why I choose long tops to make my torso longer.
If you have a heavier upper body, then try to layer it with dark colors instead, like blue/black combo or dark brown/grey. 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## Bags4me

yeppun_1 said:


> Bags- another GREAT outfit! How do you do it??? Can you be my stylist?


 
 You are too nice, I live doing fashion experiments everyday and sometimes but not all the times kind of work out OK


----------



## KristyDarling

Thanks, Bags! That's really great advice! I think I need to go out and buy a fitted, thin cardigan now!


----------



## Silesia

Zara tailoring black pants
Burberry tie
Benetton black shirt


----------



## Silesia

tempest said:


> I LOVE hat you did with your shirt!!!! I hope you don't mind, but i am going to copy that idea from you. It's so innocently sexy.


No I dont mind, not at all!! Thats why I love this thread!


----------



## Silesia

Bags4me said:


> Today heading brunch and food shopping, so I am on a super casual outfit and comfy as well..nothing glamorous, it is cold outside so a hat is must for me
> Seven For All Mankind jeans
> Parameter V neck pullover
> Vintage necklace
> Jimmy Choo flats
> Vintage oversize crocheted hat
> and my so useful LV Batignolles Horizontal.


I love your comfy outfit!


----------



## coachwife6

Silesia: you are stunning.


----------



## MAGs

Bags... are you a stylist? If not, I think you should be one  I always love your outfits. And I agree with pps, you've mastered layering. too cute!!!


----------



## laru

Bags4me said:


> You are too nice, I live doing fashion experiments everyday and sometimes but not all the times kind of work out OK


 
Okay Bags, it's been a couple of days....I'm looking for another inspiring outfit from you.


----------



## sammydoll

I've never done this before so don't laugh at meee.:shame:   I was being a camera whore today so i actually got a full length picture!  

Betsey Johnson coat
Alexander McQueen scarf
True Religion Johnny jeans
Salvatore Ferragamo eyeglasses
Via Spiga shoes (my favourittee)
Vert D'eau Balenciaga City

and what you can't see..
white vneck Lacoste t-shirt
Stephen Dweck necklace


----------



## princessDD

Bags4me -- ur outfits are so trendy...loves it! smokin' mama! i need fashion advice...hahaha


----------



## Suzie

Sammydoll, great pic, you are a little cutie..


----------



## Nymph

Love ya Vert D'eau, *sammydoll*!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

WOW!!! Everyone here is so stylish!

I love all your outfits *Bags4me*! They're kewl!  

You look fab *sammydoll*....love your McQueen Scarf!

This is me after I raided my Mom's Closet today... 

Topshop Turquoise Top
J&Co Skull Jeans 
Vintage Calfskin Mock Croc printed Belt (Mom's)
Vintage Chanel Black Lambskin Small Classic Flap Bag with Gold HW (Mom's)  
Pierre Hardy Shoes  
Black & Gold Necklace designed and made for me by a friend
Gerard Yosca Cuff




I'm not returning her stuff.....


----------



## Silesia

Today it`s snowing so no high heels 
The pic is a bit blurry, sorry for that..


----------



## Keane Fan

sammydoll said:


> I've never done this before so don't laugh at meee.:shame: I was being a camera whore today so i actually got a full length picture!
> 
> Betsey Johnson coat
> Alexander McQueen scarf
> True Religion Johnny jeans
> Salvatore Ferragamo eyeglasses
> Via Spiga shoes (my favourittee)
> Vert D'eau Balenciaga City
> 
> and what you can't see..
> white vneck Lacoste t-shirt
> Stephen Dweck necklace


cute outfit


----------



## coachwife6

Accessorie:
Sammy:
Silesia:
All fab outfits. Love the photos. Keep them coming.


----------



## sonya

Silesia said:


> Zara tailoring black pants
> Burberry tie
> Benetton black shirt




I love ties. I wear them too!


----------



## Oh Donna!

I had job interviews today (that went EXCELLENT) so I wore gray tweed pants, black blouse, black shoes, wg jewelery.

my purse did NOT match since the only one I have left is my LV Lockit....

I need to work on that.


----------



## kymmie

Goodness, I adore this tread.  I skim for Bag4Me's posts.  Quelle style icon!


----------



## karmita

i simply love this thread and have been lurking for a while...come to the conclusion that i simply MUST raid all your closets! 
Here's an outfit i have a pic of...2 pics (top) and (bottom)

phillip lim cardie
vintage slip as a dress($2) 
plz excuse the messy house...exam time


----------



## angel2434

karmita said:


> i simply love this thread and have been lurking for a while...come to the conclusion that i simply MUST raid all your closets!
> Here's an outfit i have a pic of...2 pics (top) and (bottom)
> 
> phillip lim cardie
> vintage slip as a dress($2)
> plz excuse the messy house...exam time


 
Karmita, I LOVE your outfit!!! especially the cardigan. So adorable!


----------



## miss alice

my new Chanel Grand Shopping Tote
Bottega Veneta boots
Rock and Republic jeans
H &M top
Fendi Sunglasses


----------



## coachwife6

Karmita: I love that cardi! You rock.
Miss Alice: I have been missing you here. You have those fab boots, as always and that always rockin' figure. Gorgeous tote.


----------



## wordpast

miss alice said:


> my new Chanel Grand Shopping Tote
> Bottega Veneta boots
> Rock and Republic jeans
> H &M top
> Fendi Sunglasses



That outfit is HOT!


----------



## rosieroseanna

Today I wore:

Marc Jacobs denim jacket with badges, buttons and things all over it 
Black All Saints Russian doll skirt
Black Juicy 'Prince William is a Fox' t shirt
Black roll over flap boots
Miu Miu black washed buffalo flower bag
pearls wrapped round twice
Pearl earrings 
green hairband


----------



## Bag Fetish

this outfit looks so comfy


----------



## Bag Fetish

look at the floppy speedy in the back ground.. it looks so loved


----------



## miss alice

*thank you coachwife6 and wordpast! *i have class (law school) everyday at 9am so im out of the house by 7:30am...ush: so unfortunately, i dont have much opportunity to take pics..haha...but i was off today! 

thank you for your sweet compliments! i will try to post more often


----------



## wearsdasamethin

sammydoll said:


> I've never done this before so don't laugh at meee.:shame:   I was being a camera whore today so i actually got a full length picture!
> 
> Betsey Johnson coat
> Alexander McQueen scarf
> True Religion Johnny jeans
> Salvatore Ferragamo eyeglasses
> Via Spiga shoes (my favourittee)
> Vert D'eau Balenciaga City
> 
> and what you can't see..
> white vneck Lacoste t-shirt
> Stephen Dweck necklace




wait, your 17???

no way haha


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Bags4me said:


> And can you get inspired by nature?
> Found another way to wear my yellow cashmere cardi, under my silky colorful top, both by Parameter, Da-Nang pants for the green nature part, I really liked it the delicate tops this tough pants combo, too bad my camera is giving up on me  pics are not all that great.


I LOVEEE this outfit!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

miss alice said:


> my new Chanel Grand Shopping Tote
> Bottega Veneta boots
> Rock and Republic jeans
> H &M top
> Fendi Sunglasses


You look amazing! I love your outfit! It's so urban and chic!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I am in Full Lounge Mode this evening, confident of dispatching Terrible Cold Number 2 in a long, straight caftan, Egyptian cotton, sort of between kang and blue-red, with an unconscionable amount of Gaza embroidery in tone-on tone and shades of blue!


----------



## Sternchen

haha, you all would laugh at me if I actually posted a picture of my outfit for today 

Gotta love too-fat/pregnant-to-wear-nice-clothes:

Old Navy Yoga Pants
Blue stretchy comfy shirt (loooooove this!) I bought on sale at target for $2!!
Pink Cashmere socks 

I need to go shopping...bad! lol


----------



## ccgoddess

You girls are all gorgeous!  I caught up since last week on my viewing. Loved *bags, sammydoll, miss alice. * Keep it coming since it also gives me ideas.  I just love it!!!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

OK, the utter absurdity of this appeals to me. So today I am wearing a pair of impeccably uninteresting black cotton jersey pants and a bright turquoise fine-gauge teeny rib knit short sleeve shirt in a cotton-silk blend, Turquoise brocade Lounging Boots trimmed with a bit of black faux fur. Today's Lounging Bling consists of plain 1 and a bit non-faux gold "invisisble" hoops, meaning the wire just goes into the hoop, so it looks like they just magically grow from your ears, and a non-faux maybe 4, maybe 5 mm gold figaro chain with an inch and a bit cross, a gift from Mr Puff sometime in the late 14th century.


----------



## coachwife6

It will take me awhile before I have enough nerve to post a photo, but I was up early at a basketball game:

I wore:
Calvin Klein jeans
Lily Pultizer white cotton long-sleeved shirt
Mustard yellow Bentley Arbuckle sweater tank
Levi's Denim jacket
Orange Prada loafers
Carried my LV Mono backpack and my Prada briefcase with my laptop


----------



## sammydoll

wearsdasamethin said:


> wait, your 17???
> 
> no way haha


 
Afraid so :-/


----------



## x joie

sammydoll said:


> Afraid so :-/



You have great style... and great pieces for a 17 year old!!

PS. I'm biased since I love the McQueen scarf, the TR Johnnys are my favorite pair of jeans ever, and Balenciaga is my weakness!! hehe keep it up- you look fabulous! (I'm 19, btw!)


----------



## KristyDarling

sammydoll said:


> Afraid so :-/


Wow, at just 17 you have already set the bar quite high!  You have beautiful wardrobe pieces and great taste! I can't wait to see how stylish you're going to be when you're 21!  At 32 I'm a very late bloomer...I have yet to buy a single couture designer piece of clothing! :shame: But I guess I still have plenty of time, hehe.


----------



## KristyDarling

Silesia -- beautiful outfit!! European ladies always have an effortless sense of chic.

Bag Fetish and Miss Alice -- could you two be any more beautiful and with such perfect bodies?? Sigh. I need to hit the treadmill.....


----------



## sammydoll

You guys are so sweet!  I've been a fashion-nut for quite some time, hehe.  I used to be an avid vintage and thrift store shopper when i was 12-15.. developed quite a unique and crazy personal style.. Very alternative, colorful, and kitsch.  Then i lost a LOT of weight (around 70 lbs) and my old style and clothes just didn't suit me anymore (inside or outside) ..so i started to develope a more grown up style. (Plus i was REAL sick of standing out so much quite honestly!) --But i've always admired high-fashion, so i definitely feel super lucky to own some gorgeous peices of my own now!  I spend ever cent i get on them!!  But i could be addicted to worse things, right?


----------



## Blair Waldorf

You guys look soooo good! I love the phillip lim cardigan...and sammydoll is adorable. bags and miss alice, gorgeous as usual.
I'm getting so lazy about taking pictures . Here's my outfit from last night. We had a senior semi-formal.

Marc Jacobs dress (got it for $210 down from $2100  )
Marc Jacobs Mixed Chain pouchette
Kate Spade pumps

The dress is a bit like a velvet toga, but I had fun with it. It was certainly different from what everyone else was wearing.


----------



## sonya

I like this outfit, especially the cardigan.




Bag Fetish said:


> look at the floppy speedy in the back ground.. it looks so loved


----------



## sonya

sammydoll said:


> Afraid so :-/




I wish more high schoolers dressed like you!


----------



## Bags4me

Today is my Birthday, I am 36 and proud, I had to share my Bday outfit you, I am wearing this cute and elegant dress by Shelly Steffee, vintage Ostrich leather belt, Antonio Melani boots, LV epi pouchette and Alvin Valley trench.
Thanks all for all the sweet words in previous posts.
We are heading to late lunch and drinking my 36 year out later.


----------



## KristyDarling

Happy birthday Bags!!!! You look beautiful and not a day over 28!  (looove the black and red outfit!) Is that a new hairstyle...bangs? It looks awesome! You're giving me hair ideas now too, hehe......


----------



## [vogue]

^le fabuluex!!

Was having a casual day shopping and running around in central London today. Wore:
V neck A|X tee
Vintage waistcoat
St. Patrick pin on waistcoat
True Religions
Aldo Boots
A|X bomber jacket
Issey Miyake bowling bag
Gucci scarf


----------



## coachwife6

^^I bet you looked sweet.
Bags: love the coat and the way you knotted it. happy 36th birthday.
Question: when you say vintage belt, necklaces, etc., do you buy them in thrift shops, ebay, etc.?


----------



## LoracNJ

Bags happy birthday!! You look absolutely fantastic and I am in love with your belt. I don't know what it is with me and red accessories and outwear.


----------



## envyme

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAGS4ME!!


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> ^^I bet you looked sweet.
> Bags: love the coat and the way you knotted it. happy 36th birthday.
> Question: when you say vintage belt, necklaces, etc., do you buy them in thrift shops, ebay, etc.?


 
Hi girl, I think I need a breack from wine the next couple months, I had too much today and yesterday..lol, but I am not drunk and I can answer your question.
I shop very often on vintage consigment stores in town and Ebay as well, however I find better prices on Ebay, a little tricky when you don't see them in real life, but I always ask for extra close up pictures before I bid or buy it now, I have trained my eyes very well finding good vintage pieces, I just love the fact that I can wear something unique and I will not find someone else wearing it.


----------



## Bags4me

envyme said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BAGS4ME!!


 
 *AWW!! MUCHAS GRACIAS  *


----------



## Bags4me

LoracNJ said:


> Bags happy birthday!! You look absolutely fantastic and I am in love with your belt. I don't know what it is with me and red accessories and outwear.


Thanks LoracNJ, I have a thing for red accessories as well, shoes, dresses, coats etc. I just can't go a week without wear something red


----------



## Bags4me

[vogue];1839068 said:
			
		

> ^le fabuluex!!
> 
> Was having a casual day shopping and running around in central London today. Wore:
> V neck A|X tee
> Vintage waistcoat
> St. Patrick pin on waistcoat
> True Religions
> Aldo Boots
> A|X bomber jacket
> Issey Miyake bowling bag
> Gucci scarf


*vogue..*your outfit sounds HOT  you need to start posting pics for us, I really want to see your outfits and that Gucci scarf with bomber jacket sounds so cool.


----------



## Bags4me

KristyDarling said:


> Happy birthday Bags!!!! You look beautiful and not a day over 28! (looove the black and red outfit!) Is that a new hairstyle...bangs? It looks awesome! You're giving me hair ideas now too, hehe......


 
 Thanks Kristy, I got me a 70s style haircut inspired by Chanel models and my grandmother pics, her hair and face was just like mine and I always wanted to look like her, she was so fashionable.
I have soft layers framing my face and blended with two long layers in the back to add some movement, the bangs are not completly blunt, she cut them in different lengths, it is hard to tell in the pic, but I am really satisfied with the cut.


----------



## sonya

Bags, happy birthday! You look great as usual!


----------



## yeppun_1

Happy Birthday, Bags!  Keep the GREAT outfits coming!


----------



## superstar

Bags4me you are the best dressed person on TPF. You always look cute.


----------



## Nymph

Happy Birthday Bags! Love ya rockin' Birthday outfit as usual!


----------



## Suzie

Happy Birthday Bags!!! I also love red, I think it really suits the dark haired girls like us.


----------



## Silesia

sonya said:


> I love ties. I wear them too!


Yeah! They are great! Love them too
I have a whole collection...


----------



## Silesia

KristyDArling: Thanks for the compliment
Karmita: I love that cardi! 
Bags: love your outfit, Happy birthday.
Miss Alice: Gorgeous outfit.


Today college outfit
Benetton shirt
MNG skinny jean
leather belt


----------



## coachwife6

^^Silesia: I love yellow. And that shade looks great on you. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## karmita

Silesia: looking hot in the punch of yellow! really picks me UP!
Bags: Happy Happy Belated Birthday! 
Sonya: yes, all my bags have been loved into submission, i fear...

Here's a pic of me taken yesterday...a tad blurry but it was freezing outside..

Marc Jacobs coat
YSL Muse XL
Burberry Boots
Keffiyah and engine red wayfarers


----------



## karmita

nerdphanie said:


> You guys look soooo good! I love the phillip lim cardigan...and sammydoll is adorable. bags and miss alice, gorgeous as usual.
> I'm getting so lazy about taking pictures . Here's my outfit from last night. We had a senior semi-formal.
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress (got it for $210 down from $2100  )
> Marc Jacobs Mixed Chain pouchette
> Kate Spade pumps
> 
> The dress is a bit like a velvet toga, but I had fun with it. It was certainly different from what everyone else was wearing.


 
i love your blog. been lurking around and just wanted to say keep it up! 
one more reason to love MJ is coz of his fabulous sales...when it's an MJ sale, it's a REAL deal...not like a "ohh umkay....so that's like 12.25% off retail".... beautiful dress, btw.


----------



## [vogue]

Bags: Hehe. I don't know how to post pics to be honest!! I do have pics though!! and happy birthday!


----------



## Belinda_GA

Everyone looks great...fahsion is just FUN, isn't it?!   

Happy Birthday, Bags4Me!  You look beautiful, as always, and I agree...RED is your color!

And vogue, I'm with Bags4Me...would love to see photos of your creatively put together style!  

Belinda


----------



## Clake76

*Ok I LOVE that pic -- it has that high-fashion quality that photographers strive for but can never quite pull off because the pictures always look too posed.*

*And FYI, those boots are KICKIN'!*

quote=karmita;1845832]Silesia: looking hot in the punch of yellow! really picks me UP!
Bags: Happy Happy Belated Birthday! 
Sonya: yes, all my bags have been loved into submission, i fear...

Here's a pic of me taken yesterday...a tad blurry but it was freezing outside..

Marc Jacobs coat
YSL Muse XL
Burberry Boots
Keffiyah and engine red wayfarers [/quote]


----------



## [vogue]

I know I should post pics... (bags: i've PMed you about it... i need helpppp!!!)

Today was a boring day in college and it was raining..  : (

Polo Ralph Lauren Tee limited edition
V-neck turqoise A|X tee layered underneath
Longchamp black cashmere scarf
Burberry trench
J.Lindberg belt
G-star jeans
96Hours by Puma shoes
ck Calvin Klein green tote


----------



## sonya

Today, in the freezing cold, I am very Parisian.

black capsleeve short mod wool boatneck dress with a skinny patent belt clenched above the waist
white short sleeve linen collared shirt underneath (only the collar peeks out)
large white poplin bow tied off the side at the neck (very Viktor & Rolf)
black fishnets
black suede wedge pumps with a tulle ruffle with gold crystals at the ankle in the back with gold "snakeskin" textured heels and a platform on the bottom that connects the heel to the toe of the shoe
black flat portfolio "motorcycle" tote

my jacket is a gray wool flannel blazer

Definitely not warm enough for the bitter cold but it's my first day back on campus in over a week.


----------



## [vogue]

That's me in my Gucci scarf and Reiss pea coat/half trench. and my treasured Issey Miyake bag with a topman necklace used as a charm on the bag!! : )


----------



## Bags4me

Aww!!Vogue I finally got to see a pic from you, I like your haircut and for what I see in that pic, you are so freaking cool, I can't wait to see more and btw I paged you back, I hope it helps.

Thanks all you guys and girls, I had a wonderful Bday, my boyfriend took me shopping, so I got couple summer dresses to wear in New Orleans the next week, I will try to take pics.


----------



## Spo0oky

Uau [vogue]... love your Reiss pea coat/half trench... u look very cool with it on.  
It's good to know that are guys with a sense of style!


----------



## envyme

*You Look Great Vogue*!!! Great haircut .


----------



## Bags4me

Before I go bed I wanted to post right quick my outfit, nothing glamorous, but comfy to go work.
BCBG top over Cashmere Turtleneck by Autumn
Sass&Bide black jeans and Stuart Weitzman short boots, my bag was LV brown damier Papillon30.


----------



## [vogue]

Thanks y'all! I just cut my hair again!! A little shorter and spikier this time round.. will post pics soon!!


----------



## sonya

[vogue];1847795 said:
			
		

> That's me in my Gucci scarf and Reiss pea coat/half trench. and my treasured Issey Miyake bag with a topman necklace used as a charm on the bag!! : )




Great outfit!


----------



## karmita

it's a home day for karmita. feeling slightly under the weather and aslo really bored...sooo thought i'd post a pic of my home wear! i love love kaftans for lounging around the house/apartment. so easy and comfortable and no worries about over-eating and the elastic tightening phenomenon of pjs/trackpants. any other kaftan/mumu/sarong lovers in the house?


----------



## coachwife6

Very nice Karmita.


----------



## ccgoddess

*[Vogue]*:  That is the coolest trench I've ever seen.  Love it!


----------



## Eponineslove

I haven't posted here in awhile because I lost the memory card for my camera (oops!), but I found it.

Today I'm wearing:
Dickies shorts for men
Deep purple long-sleeved shirt
Peep-toe shoes with a flower pattern (in the purple palette)


----------



## [vogue]

Thanks *ccgoddess*!! 

Was shopping in London today..and wore:
Mini dotted shirt in purple/pink/white from Country Road
Purple Wool sweater from Country Road
True Religions
Aldo boots
Miu Miu belt
Burberry trench
Issey Miyake bag

Couldn't take pics cos by the time i came home, i was all dishevelled!!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

karmita said:


> ...i love love kaftans for lounging...


 
I love them! Today I am Lounging in a beautiful polished cotton teal one from Ghana, spectacular scalloped white embroidery on hem, elbow-length bell sleeves, and scoop neckline!


----------



## poppincourt

deleted post b/c it was double posted!


----------



## poppincourt

Hello All!

Im always on this thread looking at everyone's great outfits! Im tOo shy to post b/c Im so intimidated by everyone's taste. This would be my very first post on this thread.:shame:

So here goes 

Today, I went downtown to do some last minute shopping for VDay, and this is what I wore:

Rebecca Taylor Coat
Jbrand 12in cigarette Jean
XOXO chunky turtle neck sweater dress
ALDO dark brown suede boots


----------



## coachwife6

So cute poppincourt. The boots are awesome. I have a question for you and others: how do you take photos and not have the flash destroy it in the mirror? I tried taking photos today of my outfit and I oculdn't get it right.


----------



## poppincourt

hey coachwife! Thanks for ur comment!

I always had a difficult time taking pics in front of the mirror.

I just turned off the flash and opened my window curtains to let the natural light do the flashing.... and it worked!! 

hope this helps~


----------



## karmita

ShimmaPuff said:


> I love them! Today I am Lounging in a beautiful polished cotton teal one from Ghana, spectacular scalloped white embroidery on hem, elbow-length bell sleeves, and scoop neckline!



let us seee!!! i love your posts, btw


----------



## karmita

poppincourt said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Im always on this thread looking at everyone's great outfits! Im tOo shy to post b/c Im so intimidated by everyone's taste. This would be my very first post on this thread.:shame:
> 
> So here goes
> 
> Today, I went downtown to do some last minute shopping for VDay, and this is what I wore:
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Coat
> Jbrand 12in cigarette Jean
> XOXO chunky turtle neck sweater dress
> ALDO dark brown suede boots



you look adorable. here it was mushy/wet/icky today and you look like you are so READY to take the ugly weather with your chic outfit!


----------



## coachwife6

Thanks Poppin: I will try your photo tips. Still nervous about posting because I don't have any designer clothes.


----------



## blew415

*poppincourt-* you look wonderful!  I may have to steal that look from you for this weekend.  (I am heavier, so it won't look as good as it does on you!)


----------



## Nymph

You look so cute while keeping warm and toasty, *poppincourt*!!


----------



## Silesia

Karmita:I love your burberry boots!!
Coachwife6: I would love to see you posting a pic ( I had trouble taking pics too)
Poppincourt: Great warm outfit!


----------



## Silesia

Today it was sunny, so good excuus for my chanel sunglasses (I didn`t take a pic )
Trench: Viktor & Rolf for H&M
Jean: Seven
Sweater & shirt: H&M


----------



## coachwife6

^^Love your speedy and the belt on your trench is so fun!


----------



## La Vanguardia

At a party:

- Hermès Kelly, 25cm, prune color
- Christian Dior top/corset
- Benetton skirt
- Peep toes with rhinestones


----------



## poppincourt

*karmita**, blew415**, **Nymph:
*Thank you all for your nice comments!

*Silesia:
*Thanks for ur comment and btw you always look super chic!

*Coachwife6:
*please hurry and post, hehehe, I would love to see your outfits.  And looking good does not neccessary need to be designer or expensive!  Im sure you can rock anything and make it look cute!


----------



## envyme

La Vanguardia said:


> At a party:
> 
> - Hermès Kelly, 25cm, prune color
> - Christian Dior top/corset
> - Benetton skirt
> - Peep toes with rhinestones


 
Oh my!  We've never seen this side of you. You look great!! I hope you had fun at the party. Love the corset top!  I would totally rock that with a suit.


----------



## La Vanguardia

envyme said:


> Oh my!  We've never seen this side of you. You look great!! I hope you had fun at the party. Love the corset top!  I would totally rock that with a suit.



Thank you!!!   I also had the matching suit jacket of my skirt for the chilly moments!


----------



## [vogue]

^OMG!! LaVanguardia!! That top is soooooo gorgeous on you! And that gorgeous Kelly of yours.. Wow!!


----------



## Bags4me

*Popincourt, La vanguardia, silesia..*you are looking fabulous in those outfits, I am so glad we can see more outfits from you guys 
*Coachwife*..I am still waiting for yours 

Valentines is the only day that I let my boyfriend decide what I am going to wear, it is his day and he will get to enjoy the goods anyway so here my valentines hoochie mama outfit.
Escada vintage dress
Jimmy Choo boots
and vintage necklace.
That is all he wanted me to wear


----------



## [vogue]

^ooh la la!!


----------



## blew415

Bags- you have to work in fashion!  Very sexy


----------



## poppincourt

Bags4me said:


> Valentines is the only day that I let my boyfriend decide what I am going to wear, it is his day and he will get to enjoy the goods anyway so here my valentines hoochie mama outfit.
> Escada vintage dress
> Jimmy Choo boots
> and vintage necklace.
> That is all he wanted me to wear



wow, you looook super sexy with such a nice figure!!!! And I read somewhere in this thread that you have a 17 yr old son??? WOW! Your one hot looking Mom. I hope I can still look like that after a baby! heheheh

and if your husband picked out that fit for you, he has a nice taste in putting your pieces together!


----------



## Suzie

Love your Jimmy Choo boots bags..


----------



## handbag_luvr

Bags4me said:


> *Popincourt, La vanguardia, silesia..*you are looking fabulous in those outfits, I am so glad we can see more outfits from you guys
> *Coachwife*..I am still waiting for yours
> 
> Valentines is the only day that I let my boyfriend decide what I am going to wear, it is his day and he will get to enjoy the goods anyway so here my valentines hoochie mama outfit.
> Escada vintage dress
> Jimmy Choo boots
> and vintage necklace.
> That is all he wanted me to wear


 

phewphew, hands on hip and everything.  You look great!!!


----------



## MAGs

La Vanguardia said:


> At a party:
> 
> - Hermès Kelly, 25cm, prune color
> - Christian Dior top/corset
> - Benetton skirt
> - Peep toes with rhinestones


 
holy cow!!! I love love love your kelly... How I wish to own one...
fab outfit!!!


----------



## MAGs

bags, again, ur outfit is killer! and I didn't know it was your birthday... Sorry i missed it. Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## Eponineslove

Very lazy day today.  It was raining so I wear blue converse, jeans, and my school sweatshirt.


----------



## Nymph

Wow! *Bags4me*,with such a scorching outfit, I'm sure ya hubby had a good Valentine's Day!


----------



## Silesia

La Vanguardia: Wow, very nice! I like the Dior top and for certain your Kelly
Bags: Your one hot mama! So very sexy... You two had a good day


----------



## coachwife6

LV and Bags: you both are two hot mama's!


----------



## coachwife6

I have been publicly and privately encouraged via PM (thanks Silesia) to post my outfit. Like I said, I don't have any designer clothing and purchase a great deal of it from a friend of mine who has a voracious appetite for clothing, wears it once and doesn't know what to do with it. So, she bags up garbage bags full of clothing and sells them to me sight unseen for a certain price for bag.

I also learned that when you have four children who think they need to brush their teeth in front of your jewelry armoire, that it's a good idea to Windex it every day. Unfortunately, I did not do it. It did not look this spotted until I took the photos. OK, I will post before I lose my courage.

I am a SAHM who works out of her home for the government. I often have to travel out of town for my job.

This is not a special outfit -- kind of a no-brainer for my job in public relations.
I am wearing:
Wool skirt by Express (I think it is too short for my age, but I was having a panic attack that morning and was behind)
A crinkle-type shirt by Ninety (never heard of them)
Black wool Ann Taylor sweater
Calvin Klein hose 
Donald Pliner heels
Fossil watch
String of pearls given to me by my parents. 

I also wore a long red wool jacket (it was freezing) and carried my Prada briefcase. I was going to post a photo but I looked like Ruth Buzzi from Laugh-In. You better look quickly, because I might delete the photos. Thanks all!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!*


----------



## winona77

I mostly wear vintage. Wore this today...






This yesterday






And this old knit skirt as a dress last night for drinks.


----------



## winona77

Whoops, looked like the first one didn't work.


----------



## winona77

The first photo is a vintage Balenciaga high waisted skirt and corset pearl beaded blouse. MJ quilted Venetia. Wolford Tights and croco Ferragamo flats.


----------



## coachwife6

Very nice Winona.


----------



## envyme

*COACHWIFE6:* You look great! Thanks for posting. BTW, I've heard of Ninety. I've come across some of their stuff at Loehmann's.

*Winona:* What can I say? Spectacular as usual. Where do you find these vintage items?


----------



## poppincourt

Coachwife! You look amazing. Look at those legs! 
Winonna, you always look great in ur vintage!


----------



## sonya

Love your outfits!




winona77 said:


> I mostly wear vintage. Wore this today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this old knit skirt as a dress last night for drinks.


----------



## iSpot

*Winona77*, I love your style


----------



## Eponineslove

I'm so glad that the weather is starting to warm up here.  Today I wore teal heels, a blue skirt, and a black-and-white cardigan over a blue t-shirt shirt.


----------



## newportgirl

I"m a MarCom exec at a healthcare firm so it's casual Friday - yippee!

Habitual skinny jeans
JCrew button down stretch black shirt
Seychelles peeptoe flats (just bought at Nordstrom)
Vintage Chanel bag
Gold Lalique crystal cross and gold chain
Dark grey Dior sunglasses

That's it for me!  Wish I had my digi cam handy, but don't.


----------



## [vogue]

Great looks Winnoa and Coachwife!! Will post pics tomorrow. Just got home!!


----------



## Bags4me

Coachwife I like your outfit and nice legs  
OK fashionistas..I will be gone for about a week and half on vacation, so I tried on some outfits that I believe I will wear in my vacation.
I hope you like them and I talk to you all when I comeback
Part 1  
Most of dresses are vintage..
Love this one..












Cheap dress from Newportnews..




My Cacharel dress..





See part 2 in next post


----------



## Bags4me

Part 2
Dress from Anthropology..




Vintage Mexican dress..




Vintage African dress..




and my so loved La Rock Pinafore dress..


----------



## coachwife6

Bags: Speechless more so than usual. I am just going to look at one outfit every day so I can make it last until you come back. Have a good time. Wherever you are going, you will be the best-dressed one there. I love how you can take one dress and make it look so different by changing shoes, bags and T's. I always pickout my clothes now and think, "how would Bags make this special?"


----------



## LoracNJ

Bags you have such great outfits. I love them, but I love your Gucci boots the most lol. Have a fantastic vacation.

Btw where do you get your turtlenecks from? I normally hate them, but you make them look so great I want to get a few for some new tops/dresses that I just ordered.


----------



## ccgoddess

*Bags* have fun on vacation!

*Coachwife*, you look so casually chic with your outfit.   Don't worry about the mirror.  Mine also has spots.  

*Winona*:  I love the knit skirt with the print.  Lovely!


----------



## Eponineslove

Bags: I love all of your dresses!  The second one in the first batch is very cute!


----------



## [vogue]

Great stuff bags!!!

Here's me going out today with some friends for shopping..
Reiss White Tuxedo Shirt
Gap Sleeveless V-neck Wool Vest
G-star jeans
ck Calvin Klein Green Canvas tote


----------



## hautecouture15

[vogue];1894276 said:
			
		

> Great stuff bags!!!
> 
> Here's me going out today with some friends for shopping..
> Reiss White Tuxedo Shirt
> Gap Sleeveless V-neck Wool Vest
> G-star jeans
> ck Calvin Klein Green Canvas tote


*
your outfit is so cool!
*


----------



## coachwife6

Vogue: love the sweater vest and the crisp, white shirt. I wear lots of white cotton.


----------



## winona77

Vogue, you look sharp and clean. Very hot.

Bags- I love that pinafore dress!


----------



## winona77

thanks everyone.
and coach's wife, you shouldn't underestimate your wardrobe! You look fabulous!

envyme, I scour all second hand stores regularly. 1 of every 5 or 6 trips I'll find a gem. Sometimes I'll hit a jackpot when a person drops off a ton of great stuff at once. 

That Balenciaga skirt though, I got it from the model Erin Wasson indirectly through my sister in law.


----------



## daffie

Bags - I love ALL of your dresses!!


----------



## coachwife6

Thanks Winona. The skirt I'm wearing in the photo is from a secondhand shop.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Bags4me said:


> Part 2
> Dress from Anthropology..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Mexican dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage African dress..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my so loved La Rock Pinafore dress..


Cool dresses! Very bohemian!


----------



## [vogue]

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Natalie

I love all the outfits ...I'm a bit afraid to post
Today:




Community Shirt
Tank top
Long necklace
SAFM Jeans
Arnold Churgin Flats
Damier Speedy 25


----------



## anghelq

Here's my outfit from yesterday.
H&M sweater, citizen of humanity jeans, and steve madden peep toe shoes.


----------



## Jenny Lauren

Natalie said:


> I love all the outfits ...I'm a bit afraid to post
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Community Shirt
> Tank top
> Long necklace
> SAFM Jeans
> Arnold Churgin Flats
> Damier Speedy 25


 

Don't be afraid to post.  You look adorable!


----------



## coachwife6

Natalie, those flats rock the outfit. 
Anghelq: I love that bag with that outfit.


----------



## shani

winona77, I'm drooling over that first pic.  You girls are all such special dressers!

Worn walking around Chinatown.  Kung Hei Fat Choi!


----------



## anghelq

Shani- love your jeans.


----------



## anghelq

coachwife6 said:


> Natalie, those flats rock the outfit.
> Anghelq: I love that bag with that outfit.


Thanks coachwife6! I love the azur pouchette too.


----------



## Silesia

Coachwife: I told you... And I was right.. You look great!!! I`m so happy that you finally post a pic.
Your skirt isn`t too short, you have nice legs!


----------



## looby loo

OMG! *Bags4me*  you're outfits are amazing. Those vintage dresses are to die for! I saw a similar mexican style dress in topshop and after seeing you in yours i'm off to buy mine yay.


----------



## coachwife6

Shani: those jeans rock!


----------



## Sunshine

for you Coachwife!!


----------



## coachwife6

Thanks Sunshine! Stunning. Love that shade of pink.


----------



## Natalie

Thanks all!
Shani I love your jeans

Today:





Aritzia dress
Tank top
Tna Leggings
Arnold Churgin Flats
Coach Bag
Heart Necklace
Amber + Silver bracelet


----------



## envyme

[vogue];1894276 said:
			
		

> Great stuff bags!!!
> 
> Here's me going out today with some friends for shopping..
> Reiss White Tuxedo Shirt
> Gap Sleeveless V-neck Wool Vest
> G-star jeans
> ck Calvin Klein Green Canvas tote


 

*Strike a Pose: VOGUE!! *

*You look great!!!*


----------



## coachwife6

shina: your legs are made for flats and leggings. Great look on you.


----------



## [vogue]

Thanks *envyme*!! It was chinese new year today!! Happy Chinese New Year to those who're Chinese!!


----------



## Indigowaters

Here's mine for today:

Jones New York wrapdress
Nine West black leather pumps


----------



## Suzie

Love the wrap dress Indigo, suits you.


----------



## coachwife6

Indigo waters: that dress is made for you and you wear it with attitude. I can tell. I love wrap dresses and Jones New York is one of my faves! It just fits me well. Love the photos. Keep them coming!

Happy Chinese New Year [vogue]


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks @ Suzie & coachwife6! I love their dresses too. I can't believe the price I got this one for. Let's just say I saved $80 at Macy's  .

And coachwife6: I love your signature


----------



## Lissis




----------



## Clake76

That purse is HOT!




Lissis said:


>


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

[vogue];1894276 said:
			
		

> Great stuff bags!!!
> 
> Here's me going out today with some friends for shopping..
> Reiss White Tuxedo Shirt
> Gap Sleeveless V-neck Wool Vest
> G-star jeans
> ck Calvin Klein Green Canvas tote


You look very sharp and sophisticated!


----------



## [vogue]

Thanks *coachwife6* and *j'aime_vuitton*!


----------



## Indigowaters

This is what I wore yesterday:
Dark blue cowl collar sweater
Lace edged camisole
Dark gray slacks


----------



## jc2239

yay finally a new post!!! 

i know i never post in this thread but i read it religiously and i've missed all the new outfits


----------



## Keane Fan

jc2239 said:


> yay finally a new post!!!
> 
> i know i never post in this thread but i read it religiously and i've missed all the new outfits


aha i never post either.. there was a bit of a drought. keep em coming!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I've been following this entire post too haha... love seeing everyone's outfits!  If I work up the nerve sometime, I'll start posting on occasion (either wearing big shades, or shielding most of my face somehow)! 

-Minal


----------



## coachwife6

Great outfit Indigo. Keep 'em coming.

I wore my Theory Meg Crunch in bittersweet.
Robert Clergerie Platforms
Orange T-shirt from Target
Carried my LV Antiqua Besace

I am sure I mispelled some of these words


----------



## twistine

Keane Fan said:


> aha i never post either.. there was a bit of a drought. keep em coming!


 
same here...i'm just too shy to post....esp. now i dont even have a gd mirror to take pic of my outfits anymore.....but i really admire all you posters outfit...gives me some gd inspiration too...keep in going


----------



## surlygirl

Since my favorite thread has been slow, I was decided to overcome my shyness and post my first pic in this thread. I apologize in advance for the picture quality ... I have no idea how you ladies take such great pics. I forgot to take a picture with my bag ... I was carrying the silver croc donald pliner tote with this outfit. maybe next time, as I am already in my pjs. Just went to a friend's going away party tonight. Very low key.

Velvet wrap top
Vintage beads from flea market
Paige jeans
Charles David boots
Silver croc Donald Pliner tote ( not pictured! )


----------



## Bags4me

Hi everyone, I am back from my trip to New Orleans, I really had a wonderful time and my youngest son had a blast..I checked couple times on this thread and saw we had new outfits in it, I am so glad this thread is growing, I love to see everyone outfits, good way to get ideas and spend fun time looking at them.
I am so glad my town is warmer than New Orleans so I got the chance to wear this colorful dress purchased at Francescas.
This is how I wore it early today when the weather was super warm.
Mikael Kors Espadrilles in dark blue
and BR tee.





Now turned a little cold, so I layered with long slv tee, dark blue tights and Stuart Weitzman Signore platforms.




and I will leave you with some links of couple pics from New Orleans.


----------



## Lissis




----------



## blew415

Bags4me said:


> Hi everyone, I am back from my trip to New Orleans, I really had a wonderful time and my youngest son had a blast..I checked couple times on this thread and saw we had new outfits in it, I am so glad this thread is growing, I love to see everyone outfits, good way to get ideas and spend fun time looking at them.
> I am so glad my town is warmer than New Orleans so I got the chance to wear this colorful dress purchased at Francescas.
> This is how I wore it early today when the weather was super warm.
> Mikael Kors Espadrilles in dark blue
> and BR tee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now turned a little cold, so I layered with long slv tee, dark blue tights and Stuart Weitzman Signore platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I will leave you with some links of couple pics from New Orleans.


 
Bags!  If I knew you were in town, I would have made you go shopping with me!  Love your style- hope you enjoyed Mardi Gras!


----------



## Bags4me

blew415 said:


> Bags! If I knew you were in town, I would have made you go shopping with me! Love your style- hope you enjoyed Mardi Gras!


Thanks *blew415* I had a wonderful time there but no much time for shopping, I stop by Canal Street Mall, we parked our cars at the top and got me SB coffee everyday there, I visited Chanel boutique once and BCBG but I did not buy anything, I had the kids waiting for have some fun in town we also went to that big long mall (Riverwalk) then we visitited the Casinos with my SO late Monday night, we also went to few restaurants and shops at Faubourg Marigny. 
We had a wonderful time, I really want to go again to see my sister and nieces, she lives in Mataire?? I think is the name of the town.

OT>>OMG I spelled Michael Kors wrong in my original post sorry:shame:


----------



## Indigowaters

Thanks for posting Bags! I began to miss your oh-so-stylish posts.


----------



## shani

What label is your t-shirt, lissis?  I like it!


----------



## blew415

I actually live in Metairie!  So, I may be really close to your sister.  Who knows, I may even know her!  We live about 8 minutes from Downtown New Orleans, so it is easier for me to say NOLA and people relate better.  Riverwalk is the best.  I go down for lunch probably 2-3 time a month(by lunch, I really mean coffee and beignets).  Glad to hear you had a great time!


----------



## Bags4me

Indigowaters said:


> Thanks for posting Bags! I began to miss your oh-so-stylish posts.


 
Aww thanks Indigowaters, I am glad someone missed me 
Today it is cold and raining outside, so I am on a super casual outfit, I am on True Religion jeans, Stuart Weitzman platforms and long slv tee under a Kenneth Cole ivory down short quilted jacket.


----------



## coachwife6

Surlygirl: I am so glad you posted your outfit. You have a killer figure and you look great. I have a tough time taking photos as well. Please, keep posting.
Lissis: great as always.
And Bags4me: so glad you are back and posting photos. We missed you!


----------



## Eponineslove

The past few days the weather has been terrible.  It's been snowing off-and-on the past three days.  Today I wore jeans, plain white t-shirt, and a vest.  I also wore my favorite gray peacoat.


----------



## coachwife6

I love peacoats!


----------



## kaethwalk

my outfit for today..


----------



## puteribelibelah

Hi everyone, this was what I wore today. I'm not normally a "dress" girl but recently I've started liking and buying them!

Btw, today was also my B Bag's maiden outing! Just got her 2 days ago. I hope you will celebrate with me!  

Shirt dress by Art Temple an Australian brand
Black sequinned flat shoes (got them cheap for about US$20!)


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look so cute, love the red boots



kaethwalk said:


> my outfit for today..


----------



## twinkiemom

YEAH, Bags4meis back  . I log on everyday just to see what you're wearing.  

Maybe one day I'll muster up the courage to post my outfits.  I just had twins 5 mos ago and can't fit into cute clothes yet.  I''ll been rocking cheap finds from old Navy until i lose the weight. Trust me it's really not worth posting.   

Puter, I love that dress.  You wear it well.


----------



## Amywilliams

kaethwalk said:


> my outfit for today..



Yeh, love this outfit!!! You look great!!!


----------



## [vogue]

lovely outfits y'all! hey bags4me!! =)
i love that patent fendi b bag!!
and the outfit with the vest and peacoat.


----------



## does_eyes

Lissis said:


>


I loooooooooove the jacket.


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks twinkiemom 
I want to share today a great find, I was looking for a while for a pair of wide legs khakis, I wanted them somehow wide in the legs and easy on my crutch, you ladies understand this better, for some reason every time I try on wide leg pants they fit so funny down there:shame: 
Anyway..I went to Gap yesterday and found this great pair, it fits right and I don't feel it pulling away in the wrong areas, the fabric is great for Spring and Summer.
I purchased two, one regular for flats and one long for high heels.
here my new favorite pants..don't take me wrong I still love my Theory pants 
and btw someone told me that I look fat wearing stripes  you know I don't care, I still wear them and love them


----------



## ibabyjluv

fat in what? yeah right.

you look stunning, bags4me!


----------



## coachwife6

I love your new pants and you rock them. Stripes do not make you look big. You couldn't look big if you tried. Thanks bags!


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> I love your new pants and you rock them. Stripes do not make you look big. You couldn't look big if you tried. Thanks bags!


Thanks coachwife and ibabyjluv, I guess everyone see things differently, but even if I did look bigger, I don't care ..I don't have Hollywood obsessions , I think people are getting ridiculous these days.


----------



## sammydoll

The pictures aren't too great but..

Pink Tartan Houndstooth Cape
black with with skulls on the back and chains dangling in the front by "With Love and Liberty"
True Religion Johnny Jeans
Via Spiga shoes
Rouge Vif Balenciaga City
David Yurman watch
CC Skye bracelet
Tarina Tarantino swarvoski crystal hair flower
Diamond necklace i borrowed from my mom which she got in Paris

Hope you guys approve!:shame:  










http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137332&stc=1&d=1172546946


----------



## karmita

sammydoll. fabulous! i love it love it love it.

pushed me over the edge so txxx


----------



## [vogue]

^great sammy!!


----------



## Nymph

You look SO cute, *sammy*!!


----------



## sammydoll

Aw, thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Indigowaters

Bags4me said:


> Thanks coachwife and ibabyjluv, I guess everyone see things differently, but even if I did look bigger, I don't care ..I don't have Hollywood obsessions , I think people are getting ridiculous these days.


 
You're rocking the stripes Bags, so "whatever" to them.


----------



## Suzie

Ab fab Sammy!!


----------



## daffie

Sammy - You are too cute!

Bags - Love your new wide-leg pants! I can't believe someone said that you look fat in stripes. That is just horrible!


----------



## twinkiemom

Sammy, great outfit.  Black & white with a touch of red is my favorite color combo.


----------



## envyme

Sammy, you look gorgeous!!! Represent, represent PG baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sammydoll

P to the GGGGG!! lmao


----------



## puteribelibelah

twinkiemom said:


> YEAH, Bags4meis back  . I log on everyday just to see what you're wearing.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll muster up the courage to post my outfits.  I just had twins 5 mos ago and can't fit into cute clothes yet.  I''ll been rocking cheap finds from old Navy until i lose the weight. Trust me it's really not worth posting.
> 
> Puter, I love that dress.  You wear it well.



Thanks for the compliment, twinkiemom. : flowers: Congrats on having your twins. They are sooooo cute. I have 2 boys. My youngest has just turned 1 last week! Enjoy the babies - they grow up so fast!


----------



## puteribelibelah

[vogue];1985430 said:
			
		

> lovely outfits y'all! hey bags4me!! =)
> i love that patent fendi b bag!!
> and the outfit with the vest and peacoat.



Hi Vogue, thanks for the compliment on my B Bag. I wasn't sure about the colour at first. But now I'm reassured!


----------



## Bags4me

Hi guys, here is my outfit today..
True Religion Johnny jeans in dark wash
Black Jcrew long sleeve tee
and this cute jacket purchased at Francescas boutique, it is so cute IRL, I can't wait to wair it with pencil skirts and sleeveless cami under it in warmer weather, however skinny jeans and flats can look cute with it  
and Jimmy Choo classic pumps.


----------



## Eponineslove

Inspired by Sammydoll's outfit, I pulled out my black-and-white coat/caplet.  We got a few inches of snow last night so I also wore a green scarf, a long-sleeved white t-shirt under a green t-shirt.


----------



## Indigowaters

Bags, you never cease to amaze me with your style and ability to effortlessly layer things.


Bags4me said:


> Hi guys, here is my outfit today..
> True Religion Johnny jeans in dark wash
> Black Jcrew long sleeve tee
> and this cute jacket purchased at Francescas boutique, it is so cute IRL, I can't wait to wair it with pencil skirts and sleeveless cami under it in warmer weather, however skinny jeans and flats can look cute with it
> and Jimmy Choo classic pumps.


----------



## Bags4me

Indigowaters said:


> Bags, you never cease to amaze me with your style and ability to effortlessly layer things.


Thanks so much Indigowaters layering is my thing


----------



## sammydoll

Eponineslove said:


> Inspired by Sammydoll's outfit, I pulled out my black-and-white coat/caplet. We got a few inches of snow last night so I also wore a green scarf, a long-sleeved white t-shirt under a green t-shirt.


 
Very cute!  I'm honored


----------



## sonya

Sammydoll, you look so cute!


----------



## KristyDarling

Great outfits, ladies!!!


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, you all look fab.


----------



## kaethwalk

hej,

today i wore a tunica (fcuk)
black skinny jeans (lee)
leather ballet flats (topshop)

and my black balenciaga..


----------



## chloe.clementine

This morning is pretty sunny. I'm so surprised and psyched that I don't need a jacket =) 

I'm wearing:
- *Sparkle* white tank top  
-* Splendid* babydoll red and grey striped 
- *Citizens of Humanity* straight leg jeans
- gold necklace with apple pendant I got from Behind the Post Office store
- *Repeto* ballet flats


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look so cute



sammydoll said:


> The pictures aren't too great but..
> 
> Pink Tartan Houndstooth Cape
> black with with skulls on the back and chains dangling in the front by "With Love and Liberty"
> True Religion Johnny Jeans
> Via Spiga shoes
> Rouge Vif Balenciaga City
> David Yurman watch
> CC Skye bracelet
> Tarina Tarantino swarvoski crystal hair flower
> Diamond necklace i borrowed from my mom which she got in Paris
> 
> Hope you guys approve!:shame:


----------



## surlygirl

I am so happy that the posts have picked back up in this thread! Bags4me - Love, love, love that jacket. Way cute. I have been layering a lot lately thanks to your great outfits. I suspect you are inspiring a lot of TPF'ers around the world. Many thanks to you!


----------



## sammydoll

You guys have inspired me to take more pics of my outfits!  Thank you for all the super-nice responses!  Today i was excited cause it was warm enough to not wear a coat!  

Free People Black turtleneck with lacy detail and insideout-ish seams
True Religion Kate ankle-length jeans
Dior Western Ballerina flats
Marc Jacobs large black patent bowler
Stephen Dweck necklace
Tarina Tarantino swarvoski hairflower (i've been wearing it most days, hehe)


----------



## mr. couturier

A few outfits from the past few days (forgive the whole "pose" aspect of them; I was bored yesterday!):

Brooks Brothers turtleneck
Miu Miu boots
Christian Lacroix pants






Same turtleneck and boots
Vintage Jean-Paul Gaultier suit (except worn with a black scarf).  It's basically a double-breasted look, but ties with a scarf and has no buttons.






Black turtleneck
Cole Haan drivers (not that exciting, so no pictures...)
A different vintage Jean-Paul Gaultier suit (it has matching pants).  It's more grey than how it looks here.  It has no buttons and that draping part in front is part of the jacket


----------



## Nymph

*kaethwalk*, has anyone ever said that you look like winona ryder? Cos you do, from your pic! 

I love your look and attitude, *sammy*!! You're too cute!! 

*mr. courtier*, you sure do raise the bar for men everywhere!


----------



## Suzie

Wow, Mr C you have some serious high end design gear and you rock those outfits..


----------



## Danica

Sammy, you're adorable! and love the outfits/bags

Mr. Couturier, wow! very stylish.


----------



## hellosunshine

sammy- you have amazing taste in fashion! I love everything you've posted so far and I love that Houndstooth Cape and the dior ballerina flats and the balenciaga and oh heck..i love everything. Great fashion sense!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

mr. couturier said:


> A few outfits from the past few days (forgive the whole "pose" aspect of them; I was bored yesterday!):
> 
> Brooks Brothers turtleneck
> Miu Miu boots
> Christian Lacroix pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same turtleneck and boots
> Vintage Jean-Paul Gaultier suit (except worn with a black scarf). It's basically a double-breasted look, but ties with a scarf and has no buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black turtleneck
> Cole Haan drivers (not that exciting, so no pictures...)
> A different vintage Jean-Paul Gaultier suit (it has matching pants). It's more grey than how it looks here. It has no buttons and that draping part in front is part of the jacket


You look fabulous!


----------



## envyme

*sammydoll: you look fantastic!! i bet you'll get best dressed at your school.*   

*mr. couturier: *lovin' your style. are you an artist?


----------



## mr. couturier

Thanks everyone!  I love looking at everyone's outfits on here, so fantastic!

envyme: not quite lol I'm a writer.  I wish I could take credit for that print I'm holding, though


----------



## [vogue]

^i love what you're wearing *mr.couturier*!! Very very glamourous!! now, where do i look for vintage suits??


----------



## angstofgumby

sammydoll said:


> P to the GGGGG!! lmao



I had no idea there were PG County gals on the board.  

I'm living in NYC now, but I grew up in Bowie, and visit my parents there frequently.  

Love your style, sammy.


----------



## mr. couturier

[vogue];2014511 said:
			
		

> ^i love what you're wearing *mr.couturier*!! Very very glamourous!! now, where do i look for vintage suits??


 
well, I picked up the first suit at a store here in Chicago and the other I got on ebay.  lol these are actually women's suits, but since they're so flat and I'm so tiny, I can wear them. ebay's a pretty good bet; I've seen some pretty cool things come and go.  just make sure you know the brand's label well and know what to look for, but you can generally find pretty good deals on there if you're smart about it


----------



## addisonshopper

twinkiemom said:


> Sammy, great outfit.  Black & white with a touch of red is my favorite color combo.



love thepic of the twins !!!
they are just gorgeous.. I just want to hug and kiss them
look at those cheekies !!!!


----------



## mary77bgo

Ohhh!! WOW!!!! This is a great thread!!! I just love your clothes! All of you who posted! Y'all just inspired me to post pics of my outfit as well.... I'll do it when I come home from work


----------



## mary77bgo

Here's what I'm wearing today:

Black H&M turtleneck
Cropped, houndstooth jacket from Charlotte Russe
A/X skinny jeans
Black Calvin Klein leather boots
Black wool coat w/ Bebe buckled waistbelt

Will try to post pics later


----------



## Eugin

mr. couturier said:


> well, I picked up the first suit at a store here in Chicago and the other I got on ebay. lol these are actually women's suits, but since they're so flat and I'm so tiny, I can wear them. ebay's a pretty good bet; I've seen some pretty cool things come and go. just make sure you know the brand's label well and know what to look for, but you can generally find pretty good deals on there if you're smart about it


 
I love the draping of your Gaultier suit! It's such a unique twist.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

looking good everyone


----------



## Bags4me

Hi everyone, just stopping by to post my outfit today, I was sick all this week  but I feel better now 
Heading to brunch right now and I later I will go and see some Nikon cameras as well, because mine is giving up.

I am wearing Benneton dress
and my Gucci boots.


----------



## [vogue]

^nice look bags!! i really like mr couturier's look! i feel so silly posting my casual garb!


----------



## Indigowaters

Bags: Love it! Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Bags, you have excellent taste. I love every outfit you wear!


----------



## sammydoll

hellosunshine said:


> sammy- you have amazing taste in fashion! I love everything you've posted so far and I love that Houndstooth Cape and the dior ballerina flats and the balenciaga and oh heck..i love everything. Great fashion sense!


 
That's very sweet of you!  Thank you!


----------



## krmkjk

hhmmm. lets see. today I wore:

a grey horizontal striped deep v-neck short sleeve tee w/ very dark denim Old Navy jeans, blue flip-flops and my LV Mini Lin Speedy!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Supre shorts
Supre t-shirt
Sportsgirl scarf
Prada beaded sandals
Chanel luxury bag


----------



## Suzie

You look great BB, it's good to see some Oz designs on here from time to time..


----------



## [vogue]

had a friend's birthday's part that day.
wore:
Armani Exchange Beige casual blazar
Vivienne Westwood white shirt
Energie dark blue skinny jeans
Kenzo black leather sneakers


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

My camera is not uploading pics on the purse forum for some reason (I think I need a new camera, lol) but on friday night I was very flashy at a club called aqua. I wore
INC gold satin evening coat
Marc Jacobs fushia cocktail dress
Jimmy Choo leapord sandals
Louis Vuitton black multicolore pochette


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks *JVuitton.*
Last night went to a Sushi bar then we went to see a movie, this is what I wore.
Design History Batwin  cashmere sweater
Seven Skinny jeans
Jimmy choo pumps
and LV epi pochette.
Sorry for bad pictures.


----------



## Indigowaters

Bags: Nice. I actually have been thinking about getting some friends together for sushi. Funny you went last night.


----------



## Amywilliams

Thought it was about time I placed a pic up, as I lovfe looking at everyone elses!! So, here is an outfit I wore to go and see amy winehouse the other night!! Btw, she was amazing!! 
Marc Jacobs Blake
Abercrombie Shirt
Maharishi Skirt
Topshop Belt


----------



## [vogue]

^new hair bags!!
^how was amy winehouse? i really love her voice and attitude!! 
^and i love brasillian babe's outfit!! it's like sienna miller!!


----------



## Bags4me

Hi Vogue, yes I had my bangs cut few weeks ago and layered on the sides but still long in the back, I like the 70s look..lol
BrazilianB, I love your last outfit, you have such cute legs.


----------



## [vogue]

^change is always good!! hee!


----------



## puteribelibelah

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Supre shorts
> Supre t-shirt
> Sportsgirl scarf
> Prada beaded sandals
> Chanel luxury bag



B_B, I love your outfit!! That scarf is a nice touch - so Pucci!! Handbag is TDF!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks everyone, you're all so lovely


----------



## vermillion

mr. couturier said:


> A few outfits from the past few days (forgive the whole "pose" aspect of them; I was bored yesterday!):
> 
> Brooks Brothers turtleneck
> Miu Miu boots
> Christian Lacroix pants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same turtleneck and boots
> Vintage Jean-Paul Gaultier suit (except worn with a black scarf).  It's basically a double-breasted look, but ties with a scarf and has no buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black turtleneck
> Cole Haan drivers (not that exciting, so no pictures...)
> A different vintage Jean-Paul Gaultier suit (it has matching pants).  It's more grey than how it looks here.  It has no buttons and that draping part in front is part of the jacket


OMG!!!  very stylish, I can say one of the most stylish person here so far
JPG vintage suit


----------



## twinkiemom

Where is everyone today???

*Bags4me, Mr. Couturier, Sammydoll, Brasilian_babe, Kaethwalk*....Come on, I NEED my daily fix.


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags4me said:


> Thanks *JVuitton.*
> Last night went to a Sushi bar then we went to see a movie, this is what I wore.
> Design History Batwin cashmere sweater
> Seven Skinny jeans
> Jimmy choo pumps
> and LV epi pochette.
> Sorry for bad pictures.


 
AWESOME outfit, Bags!!!


----------



## Amywilliams

[vogue];2044309 said:
			
		

> ^new hair bags!!
> ^how was amy winehouse? i really love her voice and attitude!!
> ^and i love brasillian babe's outfit!! it's like sienna miller!!



Amy Winehouse was absolutely amazing!! Best concert ever, and her voice is even better in real life!! And she was really lovely, which I didnt expect!!


----------



## mr. couturier

vermillion said:


> OMG!!! very stylish, I can say one of the most stylish person here so far
> JPG vintage suit


 
Thanks Vermillion!  Am I correct in thinking that that's a pic from the J. Mendel site in your signature?


----------



## vermillion

mr. couturier said:


> Thanks Vermillion!  Am I correct in thinking that that's a pic from the J. Mendel site in your signature?



yes, u have good eye  I got my chinchilla coat from them


----------



## DC-Cutie

Calvin Klein angora maxi coat
JC cashmere sweater
Theory herringbone pants
Via Spiga pointy flats
JCrew handbag


----------



## daffie

^^Love your pants!


----------



## surlygirl

Nice outfit, DC! You look great!

I am super casual today. Still can't figure out how to take better pics.

Cynthia Steffe blouse
Black turtleneck
Paige jeans
Charles David boots


----------



## pisdapisda79

Dc- Cutie, I love your coat & the tweed pants look great on you


----------



## rongai

i love it!!! i have the same jeans... you wear them so nicely!



sammydoll said:


> The pictures aren't too great but..
> 
> Pink Tartan Houndstooth Cape
> black with with skulls on the back and chains dangling in the front by "With Love and Liberty"
> True Religion Johnny Jeans
> Via Spiga shoes
> Rouge Vif Balenciaga City
> David Yurman watch
> CC Skye bracelet
> Tarina Tarantino swarvoski crystal hair flower
> Diamond necklace i borrowed from my mom which she got in Paris
> 
> Hope you guys approve!:shame:


----------



## rongai

i loooove that cape! i wish i looked as good in my TR johnnys as you do!!!!



Bags4me said:


> Hi guys, here is my outfit today..
> True Religion Johnny jeans in dark wash
> Black Jcrew long sleeve tee
> and this cute jacket purchased at Francescas boutique, it is so cute IRL, I can't wait to wair it with pencil skirts and sleeveless cami under it in warmer weather, however skinny jeans and flats can look cute with it
> and Jimmy Choo classic pumps.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

DC-Cutie said:


> Calvin Klein angora maxi coat
> JC cashmere sweater
> Theory herringbone pants
> Via Spiga pointy flats
> JCrew handbag


That's such a pretty coat! You look great!


----------



## Indigowaters

DC-Cutie: Very chic! vbmenu_register("postmenu_2087499", true);


----------



## eping

i  this thread, first time poster but long time lurker..  have been wanting to post outfits but never had the chance to.

So here's my first post here, today's outfit is very casual & since it's so nice here i work some shorts.. *YAY*











my doggie is in the background hehe.
Well i'm jus wearing a simple black cardigan w/ a vintage disney mickey t-shirt, w/ some jean shorts (unkown brand). Black flats from Browns.  Of course, my lovely black city bbag!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

thanks for all the compliments a while back everyone 

Everyone is looking great as always, DC-cutie, love the outfits 

Here's my latest:

Tsubi jeans
Portmans belt
Jay Jays shirt
Coach shoes
Balenciaga box in rouge
red tear drop earrings


----------



## [vogue]

^nice bag! and wow, your shoe cabinet is chocked full!


----------



## Amywilliams

Wow, amazing shoe collection!!!! Would love to have a closet like that!!!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

I looove your CC bracelet! Where you buy it? Everywhere I've look is all sold out!  ush: 




sammydoll said:


> The pictures aren't too great but..
> 
> Pink Tartan Houndstooth Cape
> black with with skulls on the back and chains dangling in the front by "With Love and Liberty"
> True Religion Johnny Jeans
> Via Spiga shoes
> Rouge Vif Balenciaga City
> David Yurman watch
> CC Skye bracelet
> Tarina Tarantino swarvoski crystal hair flower
> Diamond necklace i borrowed from my mom which she got in Paris
> 
> Hope you guys approve!:shame:


----------



## coachwife6

I've been away for about a week. 
Surlygirl: I have been looking for a top like that! Love it.
DCcutie: you rock those Theory pants. I have only the Meg and Max but may have to try them as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mariadele

Eping... Love the vintage mickey, looks cute on you!


----------



## fendifemale

DC-Cutie said:


> Calvin Klein angora maxi coat
> JC cashmere sweater
> Theory herringbone pants
> Via Spiga pointy flats
> JCrew handbag


that's a beautiful coat.


----------



## initialed

It's my first time posting my outfit in this thread.


----------



## Suzie

initialed said:


> It's my first time posting my outfit in this thread.


Very funky, great cas outfit..


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

initialed said:


> It's my first time posting my outfit in this thread.



cute outfit! very funky and urban looking.


----------



## initialed

Suzie and J'aime_vuitton: Thanks so much!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Fendifemale, you look so pretty on the photo on your signature. You look like such a dolly like on your avatar  

and here's my latest outfit, this one if from yesterday

Blue Cult Gwyneth jeans
Betina Liano singlet
no name el cheapo cardigan
DianaFerrari Gabriel shoes
Balenciaga box bag


----------



## Suzie

You look hot BB, I love seeing Aussie brands in this section..One day I will be game enough to put my pic up.


----------



## coachwife6

B-squared: always love your style.
Initialed, thanks for posting. Great look!


----------



## initialed

^Thanks Coachwife6!

Here's my outfit yesterday


----------



## Amywilliams

initialed said:


> ^Thanks Coachwife6!
> 
> Here's my outfit yesterday



You Look great!! I love the belt, where is it from if u dont mind me asking!?!


----------



## initialed

Amywilliams: Thanks so much! It's actually a thrifted belt


----------



## coachwife6

Initialed: a whole different look from your prevoius outfit. I love your leggings. Thanks for posting again.


----------



## initialed

Coachwife6: Thanks again. 

And here's today's outfit:


----------



## StaceyLS83

I am at work and don't have my digicam, but I'm wearing:

Urban Outfitters green fitted tee
Nautica cream zip-up hooded sweater
Banana Republic brown and cream tweed trousers
Coach brown pointed-toe mules


----------



## coachwife6

Initialed: you are the ultimate chameleon!


----------



## initialed

Coachwife6: Thanks?


----------



## coachwife6

No, that's a compliment! You can change looks every day!


----------



## initialed

Ok. awesome


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Suzie said:


> You look hot BB, I love seeing Aussie brands in this section..One day I will be game enough to put my pic up.


 

Aaawwww thanks Suzie  
You should post your pics up, i'm sure you'll look lovely  

And here's my latest outfit for dinner and drinks out tonight

Alannah Hill "step into my heart" pumps
Ice Zig Zag dress
Chloe bracelet bag


----------



## coachwife6

B-squared: you always look amazing, but that dress is awesome. And the shoes...and bag. I am about to go work out and just looking at you made me decide to go twice as hard. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MarieG

LOVE your outfit, Sammydoll! You look fabulous!


sammydoll said:


> The pictures aren't too great but..
> 
> Pink Tartan Houndstooth Cape
> black with with skulls on the back and chains dangling in the front by "With Love and Liberty"
> True Religion Johnny Jeans
> Via Spiga shoes
> Rouge Vif Balenciaga City
> David Yurman watch
> CC Skye bracelet
> Tarina Tarantino swarvoski crystal hair flower
> Diamond necklace i borrowed from my mom which she got in Paris
> 
> Hope you guys approve!:shame:


----------



## eping

outfit for today 

nice out again!! *YAY*





shoes were just some black flats...


----------



## coachwife6

Very nice eping. You have a great figure!


----------



## choozen1ne

cute combo eping


----------



## initialed

Here was my outfit for St. Patrick's Day. No green


----------



## MeriCherie

^ funky.. i like your wellies!  =)


----------



## initialed

^Thanks so much!


----------



## addisonshopper

dsa


----------



## Suzie

Gosh, where are bags and la van and all the other stylish people? I need my fix of style..


----------



## nutmehgz

hi guys this is my first post here in the wardrobe thread... i've always been a lurker but finally got the courage to post  (maybe a certain someone will finally post too? u know who u are) Anyway, i hope everyone starts posting outfits again soon.

nothing special... just on my way out to do some shopping last sunday


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

nutmehgz said:


> hi guys this is my first post here in the wardrobe thread... i've always been a lurker but finally got the courage to post  (maybe a certain someone will finally post too? u know who u are) Anyway, i hope everyone starts posting outfits again soon.
> 
> nothing special... just on my way out to do some shopping last sunday



Lovely outfit! The top and bag look great on you!


----------



## Suzie

Wow, looks great,love your bag & top.


----------



## nutmehgz

thank you j'aime_vuitton and Suzie!!!


----------



## rongai

this was mine for today!  excuse the messy hair.. it was kind of a rough day. hah!


----------



## PlushKitty

Sorry if I am being clueless here, but where is Bags4Me??


----------



## DiscountDiva

Hoping I can post!  Not really an outfit, just threw this on to give someone a size reference on this purse... and well, Okay, yeah, I know it's crooked.  I'll try something more sophisticated when I have more time.  It's just that... I love to see everyone's outfits here and don't want it to slow down.  So, here's me!  LOL 

duh... I totally have to go back to detail - that's a bcbg max azria eyelet dress.  you can't see my cute patent stuart weitzman black patent heels due to my crooked nature.  And my cheapo, free gift, very much loved neiman marcus "patent leather" beauty tote from last year.


----------



## daffie

^^Love your free gift tote!


----------



## DiscountDiva

Thanks!!!  Honestly, I've never seen an outfit on here I didn't like.  LOL  Some of them I couldn't wear, but I always think everyone is so darn cute and stylish here!


----------



## initialed

First outfit with a bag


----------



## poppincourt

PlushKitty said:


> Sorry if I am being clueless here, but where is Bags4Me??



uh huh, me too... I am wondering the samething!


----------



## Indigowaters

rongai said:


> this was mine for today!  excuse the messy hair.. it was kind of a rough day. hah!


 
Very chic. I almost thought you were Bags.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

rongai said:


> this was mine for today!  excuse the messy hair.. it was kind of a rough day. hah!



Very nice outfit! I love that silk top!


----------



## addisonshopper

ok me my first post- finally got it to work
me at my brothers party= xcuse the backdrop- my brother has a production company and I work the door and count the cash- this was a young crowd night so I dressed appropiately
angie pink jumpsuit
prada pumps
chanel pink 18kg hoop earrings (my fav)
dang i had to crop the pic real good to get it the right size


----------



## Suzie

You look fab Addison shopper..hip and happening.


----------



## rongai

thanks j'aime and indigo!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

how do you guys take such clear pics in the mirror   my flash ruins the pics


----------



## katheryn

Ok, I am going to go for it and post some pics. All I have is a web cam, so they aren't the greatest. I am wearing a white sleeveless tuxudo tunic from J. Crew, COH Ava straight leg jeans in Dark Madrid, and Maloles black patent leather flats from Free People. Earlier, I had on a yellow cotton pea coat but now it is too hot for that!


----------



## nutmehgz

*katheryn-* looking great! i love ur flats!!!


----------



## katheryn

nutmehgz said:


> *katheryn-* looking great! i love ur flats!!!


 
Thanks! My shirt is a bit wrinkly because I had already been wearing it several hours when I took the pic. The flats are very comfy!


----------



## *Jem*

This is my first time posting in this thread. This is what I wore today:


----------



## jewald

j'aime_vuitton said:


> Very nice outfit! I love that silk top!


 
oooh..i totally agree..love that silk top and messy hair  au natural


----------



## initialed

Here's my outfit for today...


----------



## rongai

thanks jewald! the top is from BR. 

i love everyone's outfit... i feel stifled sometimes b/c i have to dress so conservatively at work.

here is my outfit from yesterday. a bit bright (my boss commented on the purpleness of it - not in a bad way. hah!), but i threw a blazer over it when i met w/ the clients.

sorry it is so small!  (i am in love with these boots, btw!)


----------



## cosmogrl5

^ That is a beautiful dress, rongai!


----------



## blew415

rongai said:


> thanks jewald! the top is from BR.
> 
> i love everyone's outfit... i feel stifled sometimes b/c i have to dress so conservatively at work.
> 
> here is my outfit from yesterday. a bit bright (my boss commented on the purpleness of it - not in a bad way. hah!), but i threw a blazer over it when i met w/ the clients.
> 
> sorry it is so small! (i am in love with these boots, btw!)


 
Love this on you!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sexy lady! I wish my boss would let me dress as fabulously as that!!! 



rongai said:


> thanks jewald! the top is from BR.
> 
> i love everyone's outfit... i feel stifled sometimes b/c i have to dress so conservatively at work.
> 
> here is my outfit from yesterday. a bit bright (my boss commented on the purpleness of it - not in a bad way. hah!), but i threw a blazer over it when i met w/ the clients.
> 
> sorry it is so small!  (i am in love with these boots, btw!)


----------



## daffie

Rongai - I love your boots!


----------



## kymmie

INITIALED,

Love the outfit!  SO cute!


----------



## cinaminsweet

*Rongai*, I love your outfit, very cute!


----------



## RoseMary

rongai said:


> thanks jewald! the top is from BR.
> 
> i love everyone's outfit... i feel stifled sometimes b/c i have to dress so conservatively at work.
> 
> here is my outfit from yesterday. a bit bright (my boss commented on the purpleness of it - not in a bad way. hah!), but i threw a blazer over it when i met w/ the clients.
> 
> sorry it is so small! (i am in love with these boots, btw!)


 
love it!


----------



## bagsforme

Here are a few outfits I wore in Las Vegas.  M Missoni dress, YSL dada pumps, Lauren Merkin clutch.


----------



## bagsforme

Here's another.  French Connection dress, D Yurman necklace,  Hermes bracelet,  Cartier watch, Lauren Merkin clutch, CL lastic boots, leggings.


----------



## bagsforme

And another. DVF dress, Lauren Merkin clutch, CL gold shoes.


----------



## initialed

KYMMIE -  Thanks so much!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

bagsforme said:


> Here are a few outfits I wore in Las Vegas. M Missoni dress, YSL dada pumps, Lauren Merkin clutch.


 
That is such a gorgeous Missoni dress


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my latest outfit

Cardigan by MNG
smock dress by Alive Girl
Scarf by Sportsgirl
socks by H&M
Chloe paddy in tobacco
Anna Sui boots


----------



## LouisLady

Wow..here i am...I am hardly ever in the clothing section!!


----------



## Indigowaters

ticklemethu said:


> Wow..here i am...I am hardly ever in the clothing section!!


 
Ooh. Cute outfit (love the dress). Is that an Epi Speedy?


----------



## blew415

LOVE THIS-


----------



## pquiles

Brasilian Babe, you've got a really great sense of style.


----------



## LouisLady

Indigowaters said:


> Ooh. Cute outfit (love the dress). Is that an Epi Speedy?



Yes it is!.


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

Old pic, same outfit... 











-Clu top
-Raven Tailored jeans
-gold Havaianas
-Urban Outfitters silver cuff


----------



## kaethwalk

my outfit for today.. 

skinny jeans
chucks
blue trench
polka dot scarf
chloe edith


----------



## guccisima

bagsforme said:


> Here are a few outfits I wore in Las Vegas. M Missoni dress, YSL dada pumps, Lauren Merkin clutch.


 Fabulous missoni dress! You look wonderful!


----------



## rongai

i  that blue trench and the polka dot scarf!!! where is the trench from??



kaethwalk said:


> my outfit for today..
> 
> skinny jeans
> chucks
> blue trench
> polka dot scarf
> chloe edith


----------



## rongai

the dress and the pumps! 



bagsforme said:


> Here are a few outfits I wore in Las Vegas. M Missoni dress, YSL dada pumps, Lauren Merkin clutch.


----------



## rongai

thanks blew, kristy, daffie, cinaminsweet, rosemary. and cosmo!


----------



## legaldiva

rongai said:


> thanks jewald! the top is from BR.
> 
> i love everyone's outfit... i feel stifled sometimes b/c i have to dress so conservatively at work.
> 
> here is my outfit from yesterday. a bit bright (my boss commented on the purpleness of it - not in a bad way. hah!), but i threw a blazer over it when i met w/ the clients.
> 
> sorry it is so small! (i am in love with these boots, btw!)


 
Where are the boots from?  What brand?  Love them!


----------



## rongai

legaldiva said:


> Where are the boots from? What brand? Love them!


 
They are the Anne Klein Coi.

Hi legaldiva! Welcome to the forum and good luck w/ your last year of law school! I graduated 2006!


----------



## rongai

this is what i wore on saturday night for din-din, except i wore boots (it was rainy) and a grey patent belt. (i know, i'm three days behind!)


----------



## Eponineslove

Two outfits for today.  The first is from Friday.  I wore a blue skirt with white polka dots, black knee-high boots, black leggings, and a long sleeved black top.  I am also wearing a chunky gold necklace.

The second outfit is for today.  My new white, button-up jacket with black and white-pinstripe capris and white ballet flats.  I changed my mind about my hair and wore it up instead.


----------



## ElleDior

(Sorry, really bad photo  )

White Jeans (H&M)
Dark Brown pea coat (Only)
Brown boots (Michael Kors)
My mom´s old bag


----------



## daffie

rongai - I LOVE your dress!


----------



## rongai

omg! i love that jacket! where is it from??



Eponineslove said:


> Two outfits for today. The first is from Friday. I wore a blue skirt with white polka dots, black knee-high boots, black leggings, and a long sleeved black top. I am also wearing a chunky gold necklace.
> 
> The second outfit is for today. My new white, button-up jacket with black and white-pinstripe capris and white ballet flats. I changed my mind about my hair and wore it up instead.


----------



## surlygirl

rongai ... love that green print dress! looks so cute on you.

bags ... glad to see your back and posting great outfits as usual! that missoni dress is great and looks fabulous on you.


----------



## [vogue]

Lovely outfits you all!!! I haven't been here much lately!!!  But wow!


----------



## nutmehgz

*rongai- *omg i love your green dress! you look absolutely fab!


----------



## nutmehgz

Eponineslove said:


> The second outfit is for today.  My new white, button-up jacket with black and white-pinstripe capris and white ballet flats.  I changed my mind about my hair and wore it up instead.



i love the cardigan and flats!... oh heck i also like the pants!


----------



## Indigowaters

daffie said:


> rongai - I LOVE your dress!


 
Me too!


----------



## Suzie

I miss seeing Bags4me and La Van..Where are they?


----------



## Eponineslove

Nutmehgz & Rongai:  Thank you!  I bought the jacket at a thrift store a few days ago.  I'll check the tags once it comes out of the wash (stupid me spilled food on it).

Today's outfit is a white t-shirt with tan wide-leg pants.  I haven't decided on the shoes yet.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Eponineslove said:


> Nutmehgz & Rongai:  Thank you!  I bought the jacket at a thrift store a few days ago.  I'll check the tags once it comes out of the wash (stupid me spilled food on it).
> 
> Today's outfit is a white t-shirt with tan wide-leg pants.  I haven't decided on the shoes yet.



Very pretty! Its clean and classic with an urban flare with the turqoise necklace!


----------



## Bags4me

It was so warm this past weekend that I finally got the chance to wear my green Cacharel dress out and without boots
I have been really busy with my new NikonD80 camera taking pictures to flowers and places, my SO took this pic of me with my new camera.
Cacharel dress
Cheapo Spiegel shoes
Gap Tee
LV Batignolles Horizontal bag, I can't see it.. 
and btw I also will share couple pics I took with my Baby Nikon, I am learning Digital SLR, it is so much fun.
please click on the pic so you can see them better, this camera is awesome even in amature hands like mine.




and pics I took:
















and last..before they kick me out of this board for posting non-fashion pics.
I always wanted to take a good pic of this window, I love the color combo, maybe I come out with an outfit with these colors.


----------



## Danica

Hey bags!
Firstly that dress is adorable, I love it!

and secondly, love the pics!! well done! What kind of zoom lens do you have?


----------



## Bags4me

Danica said:


> Hey bags!
> Firstly that dress is adorable, I love it!
> 
> and secondly, love the pics!! well done! What kind of zoom lens do you have?


Thanks honey 
I bought it with 18-135mm nikkor lenses, great for everyday and some micro pics, nothing top of the line, maybe later I get me more.


----------



## graceful

Wow, love the dress bags4me!  And your pics came out amazing!!!


----------



## Bags4me

graceful said:


> Wow, love the dress bags4me! And your pics came out amazing!!!


Thank you


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Bags, your outfit is lovely! I also enjoyed viewing the other pics too. They look professional! I love how you get inspired by things!


----------



## nutmehgz

bags i'm glad that ur finally back! great outfit btw and pics too!


----------



## Bags4me

j'aime_vuitton said:


> Bags, your outfit is lovely! I also enjoyed viewing the other pics too. They look professional! I love how you get inspired by things!


Aww!! thank you, once Spring start I have so many plans and things to do outside, it is hard for me to find time for chat, but I will try to stay in touch.


----------



## Bags4me

I forgot to share with you my outfit I wore today, my youngest boy (11) is trying to learn DSLR photography as well, he is good taking pics with regular digital, but with this one he has a little trouble with focus and using shutter speed, today he took me the first picture with my NikonD80, he moved the camera, the pic is not in focus, but I believe he placed me in a good spot and I love how he used the back light for the pic, ended up looking warm, next time he will try with a tripod.
I wore LaRok top over a Turquoise color cami, Da-Nang pants, Antonio Melani sandals and turquoise jewelry.





and here a quick mirror pic I took so see details.


----------



## Bags4me

nutmehgz said:


> bags i'm glad that ur finally back! great outfit btw and pics too!


Thank you nutmehgz.


----------



## poppincourt

Bags4me said:


> I forgot to share with you my outfit I wore today, my youngest boy (11) is trying to learn DSLR photography as well, he is good taking pics with regular digital, but with this one he has a little trouble with focus and using shutter speed, today he took me the first picture with my NikonD80, he moved the camera, the pic is not in focus, but I believe he placed me in a good spot and I love how he used the back light for the pic, ended up looking warm, next time he will try with a tripod.
> I wore LaRok top over a Turquoise color cami, Da-Nang pants, Antonio Melani sandals and turquoise jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here a quick mirror pic I took so see details.



love love love this outfit!!
love ur new camera tooooooo!!!


----------



## daffie

Bags - You are fab as always. I LOVE the pics that you took!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Wow, been a while since I last visited this thread, and I've enjoyed culling through the pages! Nice work, people! Here's my first post in a while.





Karen Zambos trench
Proenza Schouler for Target dress
Marni Balloon bag
Chloe flats

I do realize that's a whole lot of tan.


----------



## Indigowaters

Bags, I'm so glad you're back. I was beginning to worry. Love the fit and the bag (even though I can barely see it )


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

I love this thread!  You ladies are all sooo fabulous! I haven't been in it for so long though cos I just felt horrid & yucky & sick of wearing the same few maternity pieces all the time. (I'm working on a theory that if I'm sick to death of the clothes I've been wearing for the last 6 months then I'll be forced to get off my butt & loose the extra baby weight!) and no one wants to hear 'jeans black tshirt flats' 'jeans white tshirt, flats' every day.

Nerdphanie, I love your outfit! its soo fabulous & very reminiscent of Audrey Hepburn meets Farrah Fawcett. I love it! classic but so modern & funky at the same time! 

Bags4me I lovvvvvvvvvvvve your top!! its just what I've been looking for!


----------



## Kendallita

My outfit for a day of shopping!!  

Black sequin earrings
A cream, blue, lavender, and green striped long-sleeve top
A white tank top
Old Navy skinny jeans
White Nike socks
My fake UGGs (Bearpaw, chestnut)
& My white Old Navy vest

 

Sorry no pictures!


----------



## Indigowaters

I love your outfit. You looked so pulled together. 


nerdphanie said:


> Wow, been a while since I last visited this thread, and I've enjoyed culling through the pages! Nice work, people! Here's my first post in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Zambos trench
> Proenza Schouler for Target dress
> Marni Balloon bag
> Chloe flats
> 
> I do realize that's a whole lot of tan.


----------



## percephonie

First time posting here for me!  Wow you ladies are so fashionable, I love to look at all the lovely clothes!

Here are mine for today. The shirt I tried it on since I just bought it he he  

Sorry bout the toilet it in the background LOL!


----------



## Amywilliams

Percephonie - You look awesome!! Love the bbags!! 
And Nerdphanie, your marni bag is gorgeous, I LOVE the colour!!!


----------



## Danica

Seriously, you guys all look amazing!!


----------



## daffie

Percephonie - I love your outfit! Esp. the necklace in the first outfit =)


----------



## jstreete

Bags4me said:


> I forgot to share with you my outfit I wore today, my youngest boy (11) is trying to learn DSLR photography as well, he is good taking pics with regular digital, but with this one he has a little trouble with focus and using shutter speed, today he took me the first picture with my NikonD80, he moved the camera, the pic is not in focus, but I believe he placed me in a good spot and I love how he used the back light for the pic, ended up looking warm, next time he will try with a tripod.
> I wore LaRok top over a Turquoise color cami, Da-Nang pants, Antonio Melani sandals and turquoise jewelry.


 
Bags, I really love this pic of you. And your outfit is too cute!


----------



## initialed

Here's my outfit for today!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

^ Cute! Is that Mike & Chris? And I love your pants.


----------



## initialed

^Thanks so much! The jacket isn't M&C. It's actually Old Navy!


----------



## KristyDarling

Everyone looks incredible!!! Bags4Me -- great to see you back and looking hot as always!


----------



## Bags4me

Today I got a new bag, Marc by Marc Jacobs Faridah bag in chalk, it is roomy, a little heavy but very nice.
My dress is by Phelia
Shoes in first pic by BCBG
Second pic I am wearing boots by Via Spiga.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

initialed - that is a NICE old navy jacket!
bags - you look beautiful, as usual.


----------



## Danica

Bags4me said:


> Today I got a new bag, Marc by Marc Jacobs Faridah bag in chalk, it is roomy, a little heavy but very nice.
> My dress is by Phelia
> Shoes in first pic by BCBG
> Second pic I am wearing boots by Via Spiga.




wowowowooww!!! I love this outfit!!! the bag, the shoes, the dress! 
very nice!! *claps* lol!


----------



## Indigowaters

*Bags - If you don't stop it! You're too hot for this forum! *


----------



## daffie

Bags - Gorgeous! Love seeing your outfits!


----------



## kymmie

Bags,
I love, love, love that dress.  The second look is so fabulous.  So chic!


----------



## jc2239

my first time posting in this thread after lurking for rmonths 

out to dinner in jamaica





it was so beautiful there:

photo from airplane window





and random photos of the roadside


----------



## Amywilliams

jc2239 - you look great - love the dress!! And jamaica looks equally gorgeous!!! Would love to go there!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

jc2239 said:


> my first time posting in this thread after lurking for rmonths
> 
> out to dinner in jamaica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was so beautiful there:
> 
> photo from airplane window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and random photos of the roadside



Love your dress! Jamaica looks so pretty, thanks for the beautiful pics!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Bags4me said:


> Today I got a new bag, Marc by Marc Jacobs Faridah bag in chalk, it is roomy, a little heavy but very nice.
> My dress is by Phelia
> Shoes in first pic by BCBG
> Second pic I am wearing boots by Via Spiga.



Bags, your outfit is fab as always! I'm loving the new bag!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Love it, jc2239! And thanks for sharing those beautiful pictures of jamaica!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Here's what I wore a couple days ago. We got a dog that day, and I met him in this outfit. His name is Einstein, and he's adorable.







I took these pictures below earlier in the day, before I knew we'd be getting a dog (my dad likes to do things on the spur of the moment):






No name dress and jacket, wolford tights, and balenciaga shoes. I wore a marni bag. The dress is not that ill-fitting. I had just taken off the jacket and didn't smooth it out.


----------



## ndin

*juSt wanna shaRe my good-Luck-outfit 4 my ChemistRy eXam a few days ago.. 

:: outfit by ZaRa + AnYa HindmaRch bag ::**








*


----------



## clinkenwar

ndin..I love the piggy on your bag...he looks like wilbur!!


----------



## chloe.clementine

Okay, here's my outfit for today:
- Development by Erica Davies dress
- Chanel sunnies
- Faryl Robin sandals
- Marc Jacobs Venetia washed rose 
- Gold necklace I got from Behind the Post Office (my fave store!)

The weather so nice and I was happy I finally could wear my new dress .


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

chloe.clementine said:


> Okay, here's my outfit for today:
> - Development by Erica Davies dress
> - Chanel sunnies
> - Faryl Robin sandals
> - Marc Jacobs Venetia washed rose
> - Gold necklace I got from Behind the Post Office (my fave store!)
> 
> The weather so nice and I was happy I finally could wear my new dress .



I love your outfit! It's so cute, especially the dress!


----------



## ndin

*thaNks cLinkenwaR!  I loVe my piggY hehe! *


----------



## Eponineslove

Ditching zero period so I thought I would post a pic.

I'm wearing a white t-shirt with a vest, jeans, and pointy heels.


----------



## chloe.clementine

j'aime_vuitton said:


> I love your outfit! It's so cute, especially the dress!


 
Thanks! I love my dress too . I think it's a really good investment.


----------



## hellosunshine

bagsforme said:


> Here's another. French Connection dress, D Yurman necklace, Hermes bracelet, Cartier watch, Lauren Merkin clutch, CL lastic boots, leggings.


 
wow, bags! You certainly have quite the taste in fashion because another teen star was seen in the exact same dress. You really are keeping up with the trends..love it! 
here's the dress by the way:


----------



## rongai

this was mine for today! *a little late! *

i don't know/care about the rules, but i broke out the white pants today!


----------



## Indigowaters

Yay for breaking the rules! You look smashing darling.  I'm loving that jacket!



rongai said:


> this was mine for today! *a little late! *
> 
> i don't know/care about the rules, but i broke out the white pants today!


----------



## jstreete

Rules?! What rules?! Buhahahahha  

I have to agree with Indigo...that jacket is oh so fab!


----------



## iSpot

I love that french connection dress!


----------



## rongai

thanks indigo and jstreete! you are so sweet! the jacket is actually from nordies' jr. dept! 

this is my outfit for today.. an oldie, but a goodie! and i wore it with my new azur speedy! wheee!!!


----------



## surlygirl

great outfit, rongai! love the dress and boot combo.


----------



## Danica

Gorgeous Rongai!!!
Indigowaters... love that outfit!

the rest of the outfits are really cute as well!


----------



## stylestar86

I Love the dress rongai! Super cute! I am 8 months pregnant and frankly am too big to wear anything cute.. Today I have on a pair of orange Victoria's Secret shorts with "PINK" on the butt, a white Liz Lange maternity cami, the usual 3 pairs od diamond earrings in each ear, and my silver tiffany necklace.


----------



## sammydoll

Here's what i wore out last night to see one of my favourite bands- The Long Winters! 

Black v-neck *Michael Stars* tshirt
Grey *True Religion* Kate cropped jeans
*Stubbs & Wootton* black pirate sandels (they are SO comfy!)
*Missoni* Scarf
*Balenciaga* Anthracite First
*David Yurman* watch
*Vita* bangles
*Tarina Tarantino* anywhere flower clip (in hair)

*




*
*



*

and for fun this ultra-fashionable shot.. me and John the lead singer


----------



## shoptfs

cute outfit sammydoll, i luv your pirate wedges! where'd u get them?


----------



## sammydoll

shoptfs said:


> cute outfit sammydoll, i luv your pirate wedges! where'd u get them?


 
Thanks!  Neiman Marcus a couple months ago   They sell them on their website too, though..


http://stubbsandwootton.com/shoesld-show.php?Cat=7


----------



## Indigowaters

Danica said:


> Gorgeous Rongai!!!
> Indigowaters... love that outfit!
> 
> the rest of the outfits are really cute as well!


 

  What outfit?


----------



## Bags4me

rongai said:


> thanks indigo and jstreete! you are so sweet! the jacket is actually from nordies' jr. dept!
> 
> this is my outfit for today.. an oldie, but a goodie! and i wore it with my new azur speedy! wheee!!!


I love every little thing about this outfit, you wear it so well.


----------



## blew415

^^ I agree, wish I had your figure!


----------



## Danica

Indigowaters said:


> What outfit?



LMAO! Sorry, that was Rongai as well!  My mistake.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

rongai said:


> thanks indigo and jstreete! you are so sweet! the jacket is actually from nordies' jr. dept!
> 
> this is my outfit for today.. an oldie, but a goodie! and i wore it with my new azur speedy! wheee!!!



Rongai, your last two outfits were fabulous! You have some really great pieces in your wardrobe!


----------



## rongai

sammy! i love those TR grey kate jeans!



sammydoll said:


> Here's what i wore out last night to see one of my favourite bands- The Long Winters!
> 
> Black v-neck *Michael Stars* tshirt
> Grey *True Religion* Kate cropped jeans
> *Stubbs & Wootton* black pirate sandels (they are SO comfy!)
> *Missoni* Scarf
> *Balenciaga* Anthracite First
> *David Yurman* watch
> *Vita* bangles
> *Tarina Tarantino* anywhere flower clip (in hair)
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Keane Fan

Sammy I love the long winters! what other bands do u like


----------



## sammydoll

Keane Fan said:


> Sammy I love the long winters! what other bands do u like


 
oh wow, that's so neat!  Roderick's my buddy, i've been seeing them since i was 13    I love a lot of different kinds of stuff.. Brendan Benson, Ben Kweller, The Moldy Peaches & Adam Green, The Lunachicks, The Raveonettes, Idlewild, Hole, Elliott Smith, The Damned, OURS, The Cure, The Mooney Suzuki, KMFDM, Dressy Bessy, etc.  You?


----------



## RoseMary

rongai said:


> thanks indigo and jstreete! you are so sweet! the jacket is actually from nordies' jr. dept!
> 
> this is my outfit for today.. an oldie, but a goodie! and i wore it with my new azur speedy! wheee!!!


 
you look adorable!


----------



## [vogue]

Sammy*sammydol*ldoll! Gorgeous! And lovely stuff *bags4me*!


----------



## Amywilliams

Here is what I wore today, for a casual days shopping in the sunshine!!!  -


----------



## Nola

^You look fab!


----------



## chloe.clementine

Here's my outfit today:

- mini dress from H&M
- white sleveless shirt by Pete
- black footless tights from Delias
- long gold necklace from Behind the Post Office store
- gold flat shoes by Paolo


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

chloe.clementine said:


> Here's my outfit today:
> 
> - mini dress from H&M
> - white sleveless shirt by Pete
> - black footless tights from Delias
> - long gold necklace from Behind the Post Office store
> - gold flat shoes by Paolo



Aww! Your outfits are always so cute! When did you get that H&M dress? Do you know if its still available in stores?


----------



## sammydoll

Shopping outfit from todayyy 

Olive Green *T-bags* dress bunched up all funny
*Seven For All Mankind* dark denim mini skirt
Black opaque *Wolford* tights
*Donald Pliner* wedges
*Balenciaga* Anthracite First
*Stephen Dweck* necklace
+ all my normal jewlery 








++ extra cute pic 





http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=156889&stc=1&d=1176015240


----------



## Zophie

sammydoll, that pic is so cute of you and I love your outfit!


----------



## chloe.clementine

j'aime_vuitton said:


> Aww! Your outfits are always so cute! When did you get that H&M dress? Do you know if its still available in stores?



I think it's pretty new but then again, god knows how many ******stuff they have in H&M. I got this on Thursday (3 days ago?). I can't think a reason why they don't have it, so go check it out!



PLEASE DO NOT USE PROFANITES !


----------



## sammydoll

Zophie said:


> sammydoll, that pic is so cute of you and I love your outfit!


 
Thank you!  I feel a little silly posting more 'normal' pics here with the outfit ones, but whateverrr.  you CAN see part of my outfit better


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks Vogue..
Easter day and it is so cold  I wanted to wear something light but I did not have a choice and had to wear a warm cahsmere batwing sweater and jeans.


----------



## Nymph

Love ya style, *sammydoll*!! You always look like you're up for fun!

And looking fabulous as usual, *bags*!


----------



## envyme

^^^ ITA! 
*Sammydoll*, you are indeed a doll. So cute. 
*Bags*, you are such a rockstar!!


----------



## Bags4me

envyme said:


> ^^^ ITA!
> *Sammydoll*, you are indeed a doll. So cute.
> *Bags*, you are such a rockstar!!


 
 Thanks *envyme *and *NYmph.*


----------



## rooniwife

niiice balenciaga & what a cute outfit!! when & where exatly is the fairfax flea market?
i live in the valley & always looking for new "finds"
thanks



kattiepie said:


> Outfit for today! It was so hottt!
> 
> -Abercrombie & Fitch denim mini (hehe you probably can't really see it but it's there!)
> -XXI tunic
> -gold beaded necklace (I think from the Fairfax flea market in Los Angeles)
> -gold slides
> 
> and carrying the love of my life, magenta balenciaga first!


----------



## MissL

Sammydoll, you're so pretty! OT, your Hello Kitty shower curtains are so cute  

Bags, you look great! The whole outfit and pose reminds me of Victoria Beckham


----------



## frannita

*Bags*, was that picture taken with your D80? It's beautiful, as are you! Love your outfit


----------



## Smokehouse

Bags4me, I love the sandal wedges you are wearing in this outift. Can you please tell me the brand? Were they from last year? Thanks!




Bags4me said:


> Vintage Mexican dress..


----------



## rongai

Bags!!!! i love your whole outfit! you are so chic and your outfit looks so classy!!!!!

i lovelovelove the sweater/belt combo!!!



Bags4me said:


> Thanks Vogue..
> Easter day and it is so cold  I wanted to wear something light but I did not have a choice and had to wear a warm cahsmere batwing sweater and jeans.


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks, this camera is amazing, this was a fast pic my younger son took outside without mess with the settings, you can get gorgeous photos when you start playing with it, I am taking online classes, I want to be a pro one day


----------



## Bags4me

Smokehouse said:


> Bags4me, I love the sandal wedges you are wearing in this outift. Can you please tell me the brand? Were they from last year? Thanks!


The sandals are by Marc Jacobs from last year, but couple weeks ago I found a pair for my sister on Ebay, you might want to check it out.


----------



## Bags4me

rongai said:


> Bags!!!! i love your whole outfit! you are so chic and your outfit looks so classy!!!!!
> 
> i lovelovelove the sweater/belt combo!!!


Aww!! thanks, I purchased the sweater at Bluefly and so far the cashmere is in wonderful shape, the sweater came with its belt, but I like to use my own belt instead to add a cool look.
here bluefly link..
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...Ns=Popularity|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## ada726

Bags- you look chic and comfortable at the same time. Great outfit...


----------



## blew415

Bags-you look gorgeous!


----------



## daffie

Bags - Gorgeous as always. I LOVE your camera!


----------



## [vogue]

Bags! You are fabulous! It's really warm here in Singapore (easter holidays), so I wore:
Red Ralph Lauren Polo
Junk de Luxe Bermudas
J.Lindberg hook belt
Silver Birkenstocks


----------



## merde111

So many incredible outfits!!  I love this thread!

I'm going to keep checking back here for wonderful ideas, 'cos I've been in a fashion slump lately!  Today, I'm wearing a flowy black jersey skirt, violet jersey top, black denim jacket, and black flats--AND I just discovered a TACK in the bottom of my flat that has been poking my toe all day!

Hmmm...I think that's a great excuse to go shopping for some new shoes after work...!


----------



## bagsforme

Bags - love the hat, who is it and where did you get it?


----------



## KristyDarling

*LOVE* your easter outfit, Bags! Hip yet very polished at the same time! You always manage to strike the perfect balance!


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags- LOVE LOVE LOVE your Easter outfit!  I always look forward to your posts!


----------



## Bags4me

You guys are so nice, I am very flatter with your comments.
*bagsforme* the hat is by Burberry, great quality, it has a neat textured wool exterior fabric and the inside the traditional Burberry print. I purchased it last year over Burberry boutique.


----------



## shani




----------



## Bags4me

Shani: Your jacket is adorable, love how it looks on you, the color and style are really nice.


----------



## rongai

i LOVE this jacket! who is it by?



shani said:


>


----------



## Smokehouse

damn, you are hot! 



shani said:


>


----------



## shani

Aww!  Thanks, you guys!

It's by Diesel; the jacket style is called "Teshio."  It fits really frackin' small -- I got the XS, and I wouldn't recommend it to someone with more than a 33" bust.


----------



## icechampagne

Wow I really love the jacket too!


----------



## slowlyfading

You look amazing!



shani said:


>


----------



## annemerrick

bagsforme said:


> Here are a few outfits I wore in Las Vegas. M Missoni dress, YSL dada pumps, Lauren Merkin clutch.


 

Bags...I have this same dress....and LOVE it!!  You look great!


----------



## sonya

Smokehouse said:


> damn, you are hot!



I agree! Love the jacket and the photograph!


----------



## chloe.clementine

I'm going to Sonoma for hubby's b'day . I'm wearing:

- grey dress by Ella Moss
- white sleveless top by Pete
- cropped jacket by Citizens of Humanity
- blue footless leggings from Urban Outfitters
- sandals by Faryl Robin
- gold necklace by Jessica Thomas
- blush quilted patent Elise by Marc Jacobs


----------



## coachwife6

^^Love your Elise.


----------



## coachwife6

Bags: your son's photography skills are progressing nicely.


----------



## Amywilliams

Chloe.clementine, you look great!!! Love this look on you!!


----------



## chloe.clementine

Aw , thanks!!


----------



## iqaganda

My outfit for today with my Chanel Handbag!


----------



## ada726

Rica-what a chic outfit for a Mommy. The bag is GORGEOUS...


----------



## guccisima

Chloe, i love your outfit and your elise looks stunning!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Great outfits everyone 

Here's my latest,
Chloe paddingtn high heeled shoes
Sass & Bide corduroy Frayed Misfits pants
Bonds Ballerina shoes top
Yves Saint Laurent tote bag


----------



## Vida

Beautiful outfits, ladies!

*Brasilian_Babe*, while reading through this thread I noticed your silver Silverado, may I ask what size it is? 
It looks great by the way, like all your other outfits in your StyleDiary!!


----------



## [vogue]

bags4me: your easter outift reminds me of VB! woo!! 

love all the other outfits y'all!! where are the guys.. mr couturier??


----------



## envyme

^^^ Come on Vogue!! Represent for the guys!!!


----------



## Smokehouse

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Great outfits everyone
> 
> Here's my latest,
> Chloe paddingtn high heeled shoes
> Sass & Bide corduroy Frayed Misfits pants
> Bonds Ballerina shoes top
> Yves Saint Laurent tote bag



I like the way your ta-tas look in the blouse!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Vida said:


> Beautiful outfits, ladies!
> 
> *Brasilian_Babe*, while reading through this thread I noticed your silver Silverado, may I ask what size it is?
> It looks great by the way, like all your other outfits in your StyleDiary!!


 
thanks for the lovely comments ladies 
Vida, my silver silverado is actually the medium/standard size. It looks a bit big on me because i'm quite short   only 5'3"


----------



## shani

Off to study hard!







... plus a spring blazer.


----------



## blew415

shani- love your pics.  They look like they come right out of a magazine


----------



## Nymph

blew415 said:


> shani- love your pics. They look like they come right out of a magazine


 


They sure do!


----------



## shani

Hahaha, thanks, girls!   I posted that picture to what turned out to be a ratings community for thirteen-year-olds, and I got a page's worth of comments, like, "Butterflies?  Seriously?  That's _so _middle school."  What the hell do you say to that? "Watch your back or I'll snap your training bra, *****."


----------



## rongai

shani, they just don't have fashion sense (obviously). i love your outfit and the lighting is so nice!!!


----------



## shani

Okay, guys.  My Chanel sunnies came in today (5097 and very hot), and I had to take a photograph.  I'm not as confident with my face as I am with my body, but...







P.S. I swear to god, I don't go around with my shirt hiked up like that.  It happens when I'm twisting and turning for the camera.


----------



## Nymph

You sure know how to rock ya pics!

Love the sunnies, and ya face!


----------



## Addien

coat -- dkny
shoes -- antonio melani
bag -- marc jacobs


----------



## shani

Addien - I genuinely love the outfit, it's very stylish.


----------



## clinkenwar

Addien.. you're a really pretty girl and you look fab with that bag and that coat!!


----------



## paranoidjane

Addien: Love the coat, love the shoes.


----------



## Addien

Thanks guys!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Addien said:


> coat -- dkny
> shoes -- antonio melani
> bag -- marc jacobs



You will have a lot of heads turning with this outfit.  Understated sexy....Love it!  Love the Bag too!


----------



## CTgrl414

I love ALLL of your outfits. One day when I wear one I like I'll post it...


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

great outfit Addien, you're also really pretty


----------



## Nymph

Brasilian_Babe said:


> great outfit Addien, you're also really pretty


 
 Love the coat!


----------



## ShoeLover

Going to the movies:


Yaya Love Dress
Spanx Leggings 
Christian Louboutin Bruges
Chloe Edith


----------



## lindalou

ShoeLover said:


> Going to the movies:
> View attachment 165881
> 
> Yaya Love Dress
> Spanx Leggings
> Christian Louboutin Bruges
> Chloe Edith



Hot outfit! Love the shoes!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tom Ford sunglasses
Benetton scarf
J.Crew cashmere cardigan
Level99 trouser jeans
Nine West flats
Kooba Paige


----------



## gglvs2shop

Cute outfit, DC-Cutie! This thread is so much fun!


----------



## Indigowaters

Oooh. DC-Cutie I love your style. Very classic with a twist. 

P.S. Lovely neighborhood.


----------



## [vogue]

A lazy sunday afternoon outfit yesterday...

Armani Exchange Tee
Armani Exchange Relaxed Bootcut jeans in rust blue wash
Balenciaga Extra Courier in black (woots!!)
dVb aviators style 8/3
silver birkenstocks (heidi klum range)


----------



## Cherry44

Zara stripe black top 
 DKNY minii jeans skirt
 Zara black leggins
 Unisa golden flats
 and my adorable chocolate brown muse


----------



## angie1024

working @ my dad's company, so im very casual today..

aerosmith junk food tee
jeans that are super worn in and comfy..cuffed to the ankle
black juicy rose flats
juicy terry hoodie

like i said..very casual haha


----------



## emilyjane

Because i didn't have to wear my uniform , i wore a blue, purple & yellow sun dress, with white leggings underneath and a white sweater over it.  On the bottom i wore brown satin flats. I also added a long gold chain necklace and a kenneth cole chain bracelet.


----------



## Lissis




----------



## nerdbox01

these boots are toooo gorgeous!


----------



## shani

One more of that darned blazer.  A pair of jeans I'm going to throw on eBay soon:


----------



## envyme

^^^ Okay, so how do you pose like that ? Tell me how because I want to try it!! Its so modellish.


----------



## shani

*grin* Prepare to have the illusion shattered...

For this particular shot, I propped one leg up on the windowsill (which is right next to the mirror) and hunched over to take the photo.  The camera is held directly on top of where I cropped the top of the photo.  I twisted and turned to adjust the angle until I got something I like. 

It's all about having attitude!


----------



## envyme

^^^Aha!! I see... Thanks for the info.. I'm going to start twisting and turning like an acrobat.


----------



## DC-Cutie

It was a beautiful day in DC, so I dressed for the ocassion  
JCrew 3/4 shirt
BR belt
JCrew white on white pinstripe pants
Carlos Santana shoes


----------



## merde111

DC-Cutie, I LOVE your outfit for today!  I'm a big fan of Carlos Santana shoes, and have my eyes on some wedge-heel sandals for summer...  

Today I'm wearing a pink Ralph Lauren 3/4 shirt, black Lucky bootcut jeans, and black flats.  For some reason, I've been liking the look of my flats with the bootlegs hanging over them and hitting the ground in back lately.  Probably not good for the jeans!!


----------



## envyme

*DC-CUTIE*: You look great!!! Very crisp and clean!!


----------



## hazel06

dc love your outfit 
very cute


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Diesel SS07-Vuitton (not visible) SS07-Diesel SS04-Puma (not visible) SS07.


----------



## ada726

DC-Cutie said:


> It was a beautiful day in DC, so I dressed for the ocassion
> JCrew 3/4 shirt
> BR belt
> JCrew white on white pinstripe pants
> Carlos Santana shoes


 
What a classy outfit!!


----------



## cisforcoco

DC-Cutie said:


> It was a beautiful day in DC, so I dressed for the ocassion
> JCrew 3/4 shirt
> BR belt
> JCrew white on white pinstripe pants
> Carlos Santana shoes


 

wait a minute, did you just walk out of a J.Crew catalog??


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

DC-Cutie, you look lovely. Shani i ove those jeans.
Here's my latest outfit:

Blue Cult Gwyneth jeans
Nanette Lepore top
Mollini calf high boots
Louis Vuitton Bag


----------



## DC-Cutie

cisforcoco said:


> wait a minute, did you just walk out of a J.Crew catalog??


 
  That's the same thing a friend of mine said when she saw the pic....I love JCrew, what can I say?


----------



## dorcell

DC-Cutie, love the outfit especially the shoes.


----------



## DiscountDiva

You're all so wonderfully put together, and everyone's style is so unique to them.  I love it.  

This evening, a rude young man who wasn't getting the reaction from me that he desired said I looked like a crack addict.  I don't know why this upset me, because I would never normally wear what I was wearing, I was only wearing it because I was tired and it is that comfy stretchy material like workout yoga clothes are made of.  This is me.  Please tell me I don't look like I just walked out of rehab.

So sorry, pix not great.  not good at this!
wearing: D&G catsuit which I didn't want to take off (it's comfy and havinga  BAD day, long story)
underneath a V&S keyhole jumpsuit
with broze crushable stuart weitzman boots and my once pictured here before cheapo neiman marcus patent bag
unlabeled colorful bracelet
kangol dark olive courdouroy cap.
and my wedding ring!

p.s.  I know my pants are too long!  that's why I separated from hubby to go back to apt and was followed by rude boy.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Another day another outfit...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Hi stylish girls...! I always look at everyones outfit here and L VE it! So I felt I should post too...
Here's my outfit for shopping:
seven new york wash
black flats
h&m black cami
humanoid black top
deciding between damier pochette and essentiel handbag...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

brasilian babe, please stop posing in front of that closet! My keyboard is all wet from me drooling on it  

Love your last outfit! that bag is to die for!


----------



## Indigowaters

Love it!


DC-Cutie said:


> It was a beautiful day in DC, so I dressed for the ocassion
> JCrew 3/4 shirt
> BR belt
> JCrew white on white pinstripe pants
> Carlos Santana shoes


----------



## yeppun_1

indigowaters- you look so spring-y!  very cute!


----------



## Indigowaters

That's not me.   That's DC-Cutie 





yeppun_1 said:


> indigowaters- you look so spring-y! very cute!


----------



## coachwife6

Discount Diva: I think you look darling. Ignore rude comments.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

shani said:


> One more of that darned blazer.  A pair of jeans I'm going to throw on eBay soon:



great shot, amazing outfit! 
what size are the jeans and do you have an auction up for them yet?


----------



## Bags4me

Hi everyone, I hope you all are enjoying these wonderful Spring weather, I know I am  we have been riding our bikes all this week, no choice than post my favorite biker outfit and btw now I ride a bigger bike than my Honda CBR600  now I ride often this YAMAHA R1, it is sweet, I am loving it.
Anyway.. 
Hudson jeans stretch, best for riding bikes or horses.
Joe Rocket racing jacket
Puma green and pink tennis shoes, great grip with these babies.
Shoei Helmet
Chanel 5076 sunglasses, fashionable and strong.
and Banana Republic tee, not showing.


----------



## lindalou

pinkgoldfish said:


> Hi stylish girls...! I always look at everyones outfit here and L VE it! So I felt I should post too...
> Here's my outfit for shopping:
> seven new york wash
> black flats
> h&m black cami
> humanoid black top
> deciding between damier pochette and essentiel handbag...



Great outfit! I love your house too.


----------



## poppincourt

Bags4me said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you all are enjoying these wonderful Spring weather, I know I am  we have been riding our bikes all this week, no choice than post my favorite biker outfit and btw now I ride a bigger bike than my Honda CBR600  now I ride often this YAMAHA R1, it is sweet, I am loving it.
> Anyway..
> Hudson jeans stretch, best for riding bikes or horses.
> Joe Rocket racing jacket
> Puma green and pink tennis shoes, great grip with these babies.
> Shoei Helmet
> Chanel 5076 sunglasses, fashionable and strong.
> and Banana Republic tee, not showing.


 
omg bags, how HOT ARE YOU?!?!?! 
a biker mom who has great taste in bags, has a great sense of fashion. and has great taste in bikes!
Hear that ladies, its a r1 and NOT a r6!


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG Bgs4me -- I had no idea you were a biker chick! You are a total goddess!!!! You've got it all! What a fun, exciting, and fashionable life you lead!


----------



## daffie

BAGS - You amaze me everytime you post!


----------



## Bags4me

poppincourt said:


> omg bags, how HOT ARE YOU?!?!?!
> a biker mom who has great taste in bags, has a great sense of fashion. and has great taste in bikes!
> Hear that ladies, its a r1 and NOT a r6!


LOL..you are so nice, I have been riding bikes since I was small girl, but now that I am adult and more responsible I can handle bigger toys.


----------



## Bags4me

KristyDarling said:


> OMG Bgs4me -- I had no idea you were a biker chick! You are a total goddess!!!! You've got it all! What a fun, exciting, and fashionable life you lead!


Aww!! you are so kind, I guess I still have the boyish on me, when I was little I never played with dolls and now I like to dress like one at least I try.
Let me tell you there are things I can't do, perhaps swim..don't laugh, I am not kidding, I grew up in an island and the ocean was my neighbor and still never learned how to swim after a bad experience ;-(


----------



## Bags4me

daffie said:


> BAGS - You amaze me everytime you post!


Daffie it is easy, give it a try.


----------



## miss alice

hey everyone, sorry i have been MIA...classes were killing me!!

love everyone's outfits, gorgeous, and also *BAGS4ME- u look sooo HOT with ur bike!!! smokin'!!*


----------



## Danica

miss alice said:


> hey everyone, sorry i have been MIA...classes were killing me!!
> 
> love everyone's outfits, gorgeous, and also *BAGS4ME- u look sooo HOT with ur bike!!! smokin'!!*



Hot!!


----------



## hellosunshine

*miss alice *- i absolutely love your whole outfit..the belt, the soft feminine dress, and the killer shoes and purse..  I'm so jealous!


----------



## daffie

miss alice - you and your outfit are gorgeous!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Miss alice you look amazing, I love the entire look. Is that your place in the background, very chic


----------



## envyme

Miss Alice you look stunning!!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

You look beautiful Miss Alice! I absolutely love that outfit. I don't post in here but I view the thread regularly. That's one of the bet outfits I've seen thusfar here.


----------



## Amywilliams

Miss Alice, agree with everyone elses comments!!! Love the outfit, every piece is stunning!! And gorgeous room!! Lol


----------



## miss alice

*^^^ Awww...thanks gals!!! *

actually, i got the dress at ZARA and its only 60 bucks!! haha..its actually a very loose fitting dress so i tied a Fendi B belt around it to give myself my waist back..hehe..i love mixing inexpensive items with other designer things (purses, belts shoes..) its easy and anyone can do it!!


----------



## Cristina

Wow, miss alice - you look amazing!  I love your entire outfit.


Today I'm wearing a grey top from Zara, Paige Premium Denim jeans, Reef flip flops and carrying bleu nuit Chloe paddington.  Casual is my middle name


----------



## Bags4me

Miss Alice..you look amazing, love white dresses for Spring and Summer and you rock it so well.
I also had the chance to wear my last year favorite purchase BCBG dress, my youngest son was practicing some photography, so I did some silly dancing..lol for him, he wanted to take a dark and light pictures, not bad for a 11 year old, we both had fun.
BCBG dress
Marc Jacobs wedges


----------



## Smokehouse

Bags4Me!  There goes those shoes again!  Love them.  Love the entire outfit and your happy attitude!

When your son's friends become older you will definitely be a MILF!!


----------



## blew415

Bags- next time you come down to NOLA we have to go shopping!!!  Love your style so much!


----------



## Bags4me

Smokehouse said:


> Bags4Me! There goes those shoes again! Love them. Love the entire outfit and your happy attitude!
> 
> When your son's friends become older you will definitely be a MILF!!


 Aren't they HOT, last year they sold out so fast, I am really happy with them, very comfy shoes, If I see any showing up on Ebay I will let you know, because I believe at this point Ebay is the only place you could find them.


----------



## Bags4me

blew415 said:


> Bags- next time you come down to NOLA we have to go shopping!!! Love your style so much!


I am glad you like it, thanks and believe me..I will remember your invitation and let me tell you.. I am good shopping partner we can shop until we drop.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bags4me said:


> Miss Alice..you look amazing, love white dresses for Spring and Summer and you rock it so well.
> I also had the chance to wear my last year favorite purchase BCBG dress, my youngest son was practicing some photography, so I did some silly dancing..lol for him, he wanted to take a dark and light pictures, not bad for a 11 year old, we both had fun.
> BCBG dress
> Marc Jacobs wedges




you have an 11 year old?

you look early 20s! haha. 

love the dress btw!


----------



## superstar

pisdapisda79 said:


> Miss alice you look amazing, I love the entire look. Is that your place in the background, very chic


 

Totally agree. Love your Chanel.


----------



## RudeGal

Goodness..all of these pictures of all these beautiful outfits makes me feel fat and frumpy! Here I was thinking I looked okay in my BCBG sweatsuits...EWWW...You guys are going to inspire me to lose some weight and be chic like all of you! you are all just so beautiful! I hope to look as nice as you guys do soon!! :o)


----------



## miss alice

*^^ THANK YOU EVERYONE!!* 

and yes, that is my home in the background. it is actually my living room. my husband designed it all..haha..i had nothing to do with its gorgeousness...thanks everyone!

* Bags4Me-* i cant believe ur a mommy?! u look gorgeous!!


----------



## MAGs

gorgeous gorgeous top! You're a hottie Alice!

BAGS4ME--you're so pretty! lovely smile,too!


----------



## Cristina

Yay more jeans and tees from me!  I only wish I could dress like Bags and miss alice - hot mamas!  

pink michael stars shine scoop neck tee
paige premium denim jeans
reef flip flops
prada deerskin hobo


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

You look Fabulous Alice! I have a shirt very similar to that one. I love it!  You and your husband (for designing your living/dining area) have very wonderful taste!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Cristina said:


> Wow, miss alice - you look amazing!  I love your entire outfit.
> 
> 
> Today I'm wearing a grey top from Zara, Paige Premium Denim jeans, Reef flip flops and carrying bleu nuit Chloe paddington.  Casual is my middle name
> 
> View attachment 171933



Your Paddington is TDF!  Love the color!


----------



## Bags4me

MichelleAntonia said:


> you have an 11 year old?
> 
> you look early 20s! haha.
> 
> love the dress btw!


LOL, my 11 years old is my youngest son, my oldest son Jair is 18 going college this year, people keep asking me if I had my first child when I was 5?? I think having oily skin is a plus.


----------



## Bags4me

MAGs said:


> gorgeous gorgeous top! You're a hottie Alice!
> 
> BAGS4ME--you're so pretty! lovely smile,too!


Aww!! thanks MAGs, you are so nice. you made my day.


----------



## vanojr9

Cristina said:


> Yay more jeans and tees from me!  I only wish I could dress like Bags and miss alice - hot mamas!
> 
> pink michael stars shine scoop neck tee
> paige premium denim jeans
> reef flip flops
> prada deerskin hobo
> 
> View attachment 172507



Wow, I love that tee and especially the bag, big white bags are so pretty!  We have very similar styles, but you are so much more fit and hot than me - I will have to start using you as my role model.


----------



## Cristina

vanojr9 said:


> Wow, I love that tee and especially the bag, big white bags are so pretty! We have very similar styles, but you are so much more fit and hot than me - I will have to start using you as my role model.



Aww, thanks! :shame: 

I just bought the white bag, I am in love!  It's super slouchy, the leather is so soft and it's comfortable on the shoulder.

My "style" is definitely casual.  I hardly ever wear skirts or dresses, I just live in jeans, tees and tank tops.  I do dress up for work, but just business casual, like pants and simple tops from Express, Zara, J. Crew and Ann Taylor.  But weekends were made for jeans and flip flops!  

Newgrl - Thanks!  That's my holy grail of bags, the bleu nuit paddington


----------



## Bags4me

Here my outfit for today..


----------



## daffie

^Bags - Chic as always!

Miss Alice - I love your place and you are gorgeous!


----------



## Dimple

Went out to Krispy Kreme tonight:

- Alice McCall black *Crazyhead dress*http://www.alicemccall.com/ss06/images/25.jpg
- Alice McCall *Tuxedo Coat*http://www.alicemccall.com/ss06/images/14.jpg in black
- *LV Epi Speedy*http://dimplevogue.multiply.com/photos/photo/17/12 in red
- *Alannah Hill red heels*http://www.mystylediary.net/CoolFinds.aspx?image=03-31-07_07.17.20.PM.jpg&user=dimple
- red fluffy beanie


----------



## ada726

Bags- what belt is that? It is drop dead GORGEOUS!!! The cut of the jeans are so chic...


----------



## Bags4me

ada726 said:


> Bags- what belt is that? It is drop dead GORGEOUS!!! The cut of the jeans are so chic...


Thanks *daffie  *
*ada*, the belt came with this dress by la Rock, but it is so versatile that I keep wearing it with other pieces.


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags- you are my fashion idol!!!  can you be my personal stylist so I can look as HOT as you?!???


----------



## sonya

That dress is so cute!




Dimple said:


> Went out to Krispy Kreme tonight:
> 
> - Alice McCall black *Crazyhead dress*
> - Alice McCall *Tuxedo Coat* in black
> - *LV Epi Speedy* in red
> - *Alannah Hill red heels*
> - red fluffy beanie


----------



## Bags4me

yeppun_1 said:


> Bags- you are my fashion idol!!! can you be my personal stylist so I can look as HOT as you?!???


AWW!! God bless you heart for sweet words, I am incredible flatter..thanks, but I am not any fashion expert, I just fallow my locas ideas


----------



## Cristina

Love your jeans and the belt, Bags4me!  Just gorgeous


----------



## Bags4me

Cristina said:


> Love your jeans and the belt, Bags4me! Just gorgeous


Thanks Cristina, just realized I forgot to post the brands..
The jeans are from Ann Taylor, the top purchased in Brazil, the belt from La Rock dress.


----------



## Indigowaters

That is a stunning outfit!





miss alice said:


> hey everyone, sorry i have been MIA...classes were killing me!!
> 
> love everyone's outfits, gorgeous, and also *BAGS4ME- u look sooo HOT with ur bike!!! smokin'!!*


----------



## Indigowaters

*Bags* - As usual, I love it!





Bags4me said:


> Here my outfit for today..


----------



## blew415

Bags- you look stunning!


----------



## Bags4me

blew415 said:


> Bags- you look stunning!


Thanks blew415, you always so nice 

I must say.. I had so many compliments this morning on this La Rock oversized blouse, it is easy and keep you cool in warm weather, today she deserved a picture by itself


----------



## mcb100

Bags4me said:


> Thanks *daffie  *
> *ada*, the belt came with this dress by la Rock, but it is so versatile that I keep wearing it with other pieces.


 
*Bags, I love your boots!! I am in love with them. Would you mind sharing the brand/price/where you got them from?? I love them.*


----------



## Bags4me

mcb100 said:


> *Bags, I love your boots!! I am in love with them. Would you mind sharing the brand/price/where you got them from?? I love them.*


 Aren't they HOT? I found these babies this past Winter on Sale, they are Gucci boots, the name is Montana and at this moment I don't have the sale price with me right now, but I could find it later.


----------



## [vogue]

^Love the outfits!!


----------



## bern

Dimple said:


> Went out to Krispy Kreme tonight:
> 
> - Alice McCall black *Crazyhead dress*http://www.alicemccall.com/ss06/images/25.jpg
> - Alice McCall *Tuxedo Coat*http://www.alicemccall.com/ss06/images/14.jpg in black
> - *LV Epi Speedy*http://dimplevogue.multiply.com/photos/photo/17/12 in red
> - *Alannah Hill red heels*http://www.mystylediary.net/CoolFinds.aspx?image=03-31-07_07.17.20.PM.jpg&user=dimple
> - red fluffy beanie



That sounds way cute!!

I love Alice McCall


----------



## Sternchen

I try and visit this thread everyday to see what you ladies are wearing.  You all dress so fabulously!


----------



## Cristina

Back to work Monday  

Beige v-neck tee from Express
Grey wide leg pants from Express
Orange Prada slides
White deerskin Prada hobo


----------



## Keane Fan

miss alice said:


> *^^ THANK YOU EVERYONE!!*
> 
> and yes, that is my home in the background. it is actually my living room. my husband designed it all..haha..i had nothing to do with its gorgeousness...thanks everyone!
> 
> *Bags4Me-* i cant believe ur a mommy?! u look gorgeous!!


u have the best outfits on here


----------



## lindalou

miss alice said:


> *^^ THANK YOU EVERYONE!!*
> 
> and yes, that is my home in the background. it is actually my living room. my husband designed it all..haha..i had nothing to do with its gorgeousness...thanks everyone!
> 
> *Bags4Me-* i cant believe ur a mommy?! u look gorgeous!!


Alice, you look fabulous!


----------



## envyme

Cinqo de Mayo: going out for drinks.


----------



## Bags4me

Hi guys..I had a country great day today, it was a perfect day for outdoors pictures, this was my outfit for today, my SO took the pictures.
I hope the files are not too big.
Top by Esprit
Skirt purchased at Anthropology
Celine Gladiator sandals, you can get the new platform version by Michael Kors.
Old no name sombrero
Kimberly Faith mother pearl earrings.


----------



## Cristina

Beautiful skirt, Bags! The entire outfit is great  The weather looks gorgeous.


----------



## Bags4me

Cristina said:


> Beautiful skirt, Bags! The entire outfit is great  The weather looks gorgeous.


Thanks Cristina, the sky was so blue, it was a wonderful day.


----------



## Indigowaters

Wow. She's a business woman, biker chick, cowgirl and hot mom! What can't *Bags* do?! 


Bags4me said:


> Hi guys..I had a country great day today, it was a perfect day for outdoors pictures, this was my outfit for today, my SO took the pictures.
> I hope the files are not too big.
> Top by Esprit
> Skirt purchased at Anthropology
> Celine Gladiator sandals, you can get the new platform version by Michael Kors.
> Old no name sombrero
> Kimberly Faith mother pearl earrings.


----------



## blew415

Bags- you look stunning!!!!


----------



## nutmehgz

Bags4me said:


> Hi guys..I had a country great day today, it was a perfect day for outdoors pictures, this was my outfit for today, my SO took the pictures.
> I hope the files are not too big.
> Top by Esprit
> Skirt purchased at Anthropology
> Celine Gladiator sandals, you can get the new platform version by Michael Kors.
> Old no name sombrero
> Kimberly Faith mother pearl earrings.
> 
> love the sandals!


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags- you look like you should be in a fashion spread in a magazine!


----------



## Cristina

DvF wrap top
Navy blue ribbed tank underneath
Citizens of Humanity trouser-style jeans
Enzo Angiolini (spelling?) t-strap brown leather sandals (didn't show up in the photo)
Prada deerskin hobo


----------



## LABAG

Cristina said:


> DvF wrap top
> Navy blue ribbed tank underneath
> Citizens of Humanity trouser-style jeans
> Enzo Angiolini (spelling?) t-strap brown leather sandals (didn't show up in the photo)
> Prada deerskin hobo
> 
> View attachment 174571


how does the top run? i luv it , is it true or small? is it a full wrap? thanks
How much if you don't mind me asking


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great, love the DVF top, I have it a dress version



Cristina said:


> DvF wrap top
> Navy blue ribbed tank underneath
> Citizens of Humanity trouser-style jeans
> Enzo Angiolini (spelling?) t-strap brown leather sandals (didn't show up in the photo)
> Prada deerskin hobo
> 
> View attachment 174571


----------



## Bags4me

Indigowaters said:


> Wow. She's a business woman, biker chick, cowgirl and hot mom! What can't *Bags* do?!


LOL..I am getting older, so I better try to do fun things before I hang the shoes


----------



## Bags4me

blew415 said:


> Bags- you look stunning!!!!


Aww!! Thanks blew, this camera really makes miracles.


----------



## Cristina

pisdapisda79 said:


> You look great, love the DVF top, I have it a dress version


 

Thank you!  I saw the dress today at Nordstrom, it's lovely!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

You girls all look so great - you have such great taste.

I'm new to the site and I must say I am going to start using you lot as inspiration.  

I have just lost 56lbs (now weigh 156lbs rather than 203lbs) and I am in the process of losing more I want to weigh 133lbs!  (I know that may seem big still to some of you but I'd be happy with that knowing where I was before and I'm 5ft 4in).

Keep up the great work and keep posting those photos so I can keep getting my 'thin-spiration'.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## miss alice

outfit for today:
Anlo dress
Chanel Coco Cabas


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bags4me said:


> Thanks blew415, you always so nice
> 
> I must say.. I had so many compliments this morning on this La Rock oversized blouse, it is easy and keep you cool in warm weather, today she deserved a picture by itself



This may have already been said but i LOVE that bracelet - very nice.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bags4me said:


> LOL, my 11 years old is my youngest son, my oldest son Jair is 18 going college this year, people keep asking me if I had my first child when I was 5?? I think having oily skin is a plus.



Sorry to butt in on this but my goodness you look great to have children at all let alone of that age.  I wish I looked half as good as you and my children are only 8 and 4!!!!  (I'm 35 but mostly feel I dress like a frumpy oldy!)  

Looking at you lot I'm beginning to wonder if I have any sense of style at all.

I'm pretty much Jeans, Ts, Tanks, Boots, Trainers or Flip Flops depending on weather.  My friends are trying to get me to dress a little funkier now I've changed a lot.

I'll have to pluck up enough courage to post some photos.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I mentioned earlier that I had lost weight - well here are before and after photos.  You can see its not just my weight that has changed so I need a change of style too.

Sorry about the horrendous clothes - nothing up to your standards I'm afraid.

The gorgeous (and trendy) little one next to me in the first photo is my lovely daughter (8 yrs old).


----------



## la miss

WOW Vicky you look great!!! Your daughter is a little cutie too.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks.  We were at a friend's wedding, my daughter was loving all the attention she got - she's a little diva!

My hair does normally look a bit better than that last photo but I was at a family Christmas thing - what can I say, I'd had a few!

I've been a bit of a Charmed and Alyssa Milano fan so I was going for the same hair that she had for Season 6 a while ago.  I think she is beautiful.  It doesn't look quite the same I know but we can but try.

I'm a work in progress at the moment, I still have a bit of weight to go but I'll get there.


----------



## nutmehgz

miss alice said:


> outfit for today:
> Anlo dress
> Chanel Coco Cabas



miss alice you always look HOT! love all your outfits!!! very sexy.


----------



## bee*

vickylout said:


> You girls all look so great - you have such great taste.
> 
> I'm new to the site and I must say I am going to start using you lot as inspiration.
> 
> I have just lost 56lbs (now weigh 156lbs rather than 203lbs) and I am in the process of losing more I want to weigh 133lbs!  (I know that may seem big still to some of you but I'd be happy with that knowing where I was before and I'm 5ft 4in).
> 
> Keep up the great work and keep posting those photos so I can keep getting my 'thin-spiration'.  Thanks a lot.



Well done on the weight loss Vicky-Im the same-I come in for some motivation! I have the exact same goal as you-I started at 200lb and am currently at 170 with the hope of getting down to 133.  Cannot wait to get to that point!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks.  

I could really do with somebody to give me a complete makeover really.  I have got so used to not really being interested in what I look like that I don't really know what to wear now.  This forum is so inspiring.  I think I will have to look at these photos to get some ideas before I get dressed in the morning.

I think that is how my bag addiction first started, I didn't want people to notice how big I was so I thought if I carry a gorgeous bag people will look at that and not notice me!


----------



## Suzie

vickylout said:


> I mentioned earlier that I had lost weight - well here are before and after photos. You can see its not just my weight that has changed so I need a change of style too.
> 
> Sorry about the horrendous clothes - nothing up to your standards I'm afraid.
> 
> The gorgeous (and trendy) little one next to me in the first photo is my lovely daughter (8 yrs old).


 
I think you look great and congrats on the weight loss. I recently lost 12 kgs or about 26 pounds and I am also 5feet 4 inches. I went from about 66 kgs to 54 kgs (145 lbs-118lbs) and I feel great. Clothes look so much better, so keep going with your journey.


----------



## Suzie

Vicky, you could try and get on Trinny & Susannah!!!


----------



## Cristina

miss alice said:


> outfit for today:
> Anlo dress
> Chanel Coco Cabas


 
Drool!  You look awesome!


----------



## Bags4me

vickylout said:


> I mentioned earlier that I had lost weight - well here are before and after photos. You can see its not just my weight that has changed so I need a change of style too.
> 
> Sorry about the horrendous clothes - nothing up to your standards I'm afraid.
> 
> The gorgeous (and trendy) little one next to me in the first photo is my lovely daughter (8 yrs old).


OMG!! you have adorable family and you look wonderful, thanks for compliment, but believe me, I try hard myself as well to keep in shape, I workout every chance I get and eat decent when I can, it is hard to do all this when you have a busy life, but now my boys are 18 and 11 and I don't chase them as much, I have a little more time for me..yay.
Keep up with a good work, it is all worth it


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thank you all so much for your kind words.

I am definately going to put a little more effort into the way I look and what I eat (I'm not going back to old habits).

Suzie - I would love to get on Trinny and Susannah - but isn't it always the way, the moment I lost weight they wanted people the size I was before.  Anyway, maybe I could try again.

Looking a bit better today although I've still just got Jeans on with White T and Purple Hooded Jumper Dress (just covers the bum!).  I also made an effort to put some of my son's gel in my hair and put some war paint on today!


----------



## shani

Jeans and a t-shirt, really.  ... but briefly:


----------



## Silesia

Bags4me said:


> Thanks blew415, you always so nice
> 
> I must say.. I had so many compliments this morning on this La Rock oversized blouse, it is easy and keep you cool in warm weather, today she deserved a picture by itself


Wow great blouse I can understand why people give you compliments!


----------



## Silesia

miss alice said:


> *^^ THANK YOU EVERYONE!!*
> 
> and yes, that is my home in the background. it is actually my living room. my husband designed it all..haha..i had nothing to do with its gorgeousness...thanks everyone!
> 
> Miss Alice you always dress so stylish!!! Love love love it!!!


----------



## Cristina

BCBG top
Citizens of Humanity jeans
White cork heel flat thongs (can't see)
Prada hobo


----------



## pisdapisda79

Cristina: I love the colors of your BCBG top, is it new? As in can I find it in BCBG stores as I would love to get one too  You look great



Cristina said:


> BCBG top
> Citizens of Humanity jeans
> White cork heel flat thongs (can't see)
> Prada hobo
> 
> View attachment 176497


----------



## Danica

Cristina, love that bcbg top!!! the Prada isn't bad either


----------



## LABAG

LUV THE BCBG TOP, CHRISTINA! 
I seem to have the same 'fashion style as you!
again how is it running in size-is the medium  good-I am a 10-12 top. I've never bought any BCBG. tHANKS


----------



## Bags4me

Cristina said:


> BCBG top
> Citizens of Humanity jeans
> White cork heel flat thongs (can't see)
> Prada hobo
> 
> View attachment 176497


Cristina, I LOVE your top, the style and colors are great and you pair it with the right bag


----------



## Cristina

Thanks, ladies!    I got so many compliments today.  Someone in line behind me at Walgreens kept wanting to touch it  

*LABAG* - The sizing runs true to size/maybe a tad big.  I bought a small, and I'm usually a small or medium in most tops.  It does make the boobs look bigger, so that's a plus for me  

*pisdapisda* - It is new, it's from Saks.  I walked in, saw it and had to have it!


----------



## bagsforme

I wore this out to dinner last night.
DVF dress 
Lauren Merkin clutch
Gucci shoes
Gucci watch
Yurman necklace


----------



## bagsforme

Out for lunch today.
Ann Taylor top
Nanette Lepore shorts
no name shoes


----------



## xjuicyx

Hey 
Skinny dark blue jeans, white ruffle top, white flat shoes and of course my black juicy bag.


----------



## Cristina

You look lovely!  I love the colors of the dress, and the shoes are beautiful  



bagsforme said:


> I wore this out to dinner last night.
> DVF dress
> Lauren Merkin clutch
> Gucci shoes
> Gucci watch
> Yurman necklace


----------



## Bags4me

*bagsforme*, you look great on that dress, classic colors and great touch with the shoes and clutch bag .

And now I will move on my oufit for today, I went this local park to take pics to my older son and his girlfriend before their SR Prom, he asked me please DO NOT POST THE PICS before he takes a look at them, so I can't share with you however, my youngest son took a picture of me at the park as well and here is:
Ella Moss Athenas dress in black
Kenneth Cole Gladiator Sandals
Botkier Bianca bag (love this thing)
Wayfarer Rayban 
I need to trim my bangs so bad


----------



## choozen1ne

I went to a really good freidns wedding this afternoon and I  wore this black dress with blue necklace and earrings


----------



## clucreciala

tsubi jeans
bon jovi tee
alexander mcqueen scarf


----------



## blew415

Bags-gorgeous as always!  Can't wait to see your sons pics!


----------



## guccisima

bagsforme said:


> I wore this out to dinner last night.
> DVF dress
> Lauren Merkin clutch
> Gucci shoes
> Gucci watch
> Yurman necklace


OMG. I totally love your outfit! You look stunning!


----------



## Cristina

Looking great, Bags!  I really like those sandals.



Bags4me said:


> *bagsforme*, you look great on that dress, classic colors and great touch with the shoes and clutch bag .
> 
> And now I will move on my oufit for today, I went this local park to take pics to my older son and his girlfriend before their SR Prom, he asked me please DO NOT POST THE PICS before he takes a look at them, so I can't share with you however, my youngest son took a picture of me at the park as well and here is:
> Ella Moss Athenas dress in black
> Kenneth Cole Gladiator Sandals
> Botkier Bianca bag (love this thing)
> Wayfarer Rayban
> I need to trim my bangs so bad


----------



## ada726

Bags-great outfits as usual. Your our resident stylist...


----------



## primadonna24

Today I am wearing my collette jacket (honey) color from j. crew, green spaghetti strap top, calvin klein indigo denim jeans, a michael kors south side sling wood stacked heel (brown), and of course my signature monogrammed coach tote (khaki, brown, and gold).


----------



## shani

clucreciala said:


> tsubi jeans
> bon jovi tee
> alexander mcqueen scarf



I love this!


----------



## Keane Fan

wow i just realized bagsforme and bags4me are two different people lol


----------



## Amywilliams

clucreciala said:


> tsubi jeans
> bon jovi tee
> alexander mcqueen scarf



You look great, love the jeans!! I have been meaning to get some blue jeans like yours, not yet, still unsure as to whether I could pull them off!!!


----------



## Bags4me

Hi guys..I hope all the moms had a great day today, I had a good day with my family myself, now I am ready to go bed, but before I do, I must post my mother's day outfit, nothing special, just a casual day for a casual walk in town.


----------



## I Love RICE

Love it bags! You always look good!


----------



## daffie

Bags - Love the entire outfit!


----------



## yeppun_1

Bags-  Once again, AWESOME outfit!  can you tell us who the dress is by?


----------



## sandyinspace

Bags4me, you are ROCK (as usual)!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

As always Bags you look terrific!!!


----------



## Danica

Bags4me said:


> Hi guys..I hope all the moms had a great day today, I had a good day with my family myself, now I am ready to go bed, but before I do, I must post my mother's day outfit, nothing special, just a casual day for a casual walk in town.



Love this!! Do you want to be my personal shopper?! lol


----------



## gucci fan

Bags you look great as usual.  Where do you shop?


----------



## rosieroseanna

Top half: Chanel Sunglasses, Betty Jackson top


----------



## rosieroseanna

Bottom half: Karen Millen sailor skirt, Office stripy shoes and a cute little Jack Russell


----------



## rosieroseanna

And a stunning Balenciaga!


----------



## rosieroseanna

Me last Saturday, D&G underwear top!


----------



## rosieroseanna




----------



## rosieroseanna

Me and my sister this saturday, her Arrogant Cat dress, me Kookai dress


----------



## ms~dior

ive been in all day with the baby so no pix! lol.
pink 3/4 length juicy trakkies with matching short sleeved zip up hoodie, cute white lacy v-neck vest top, pink lonsdale socks haha! topped of with my armani watch, signiture diamond engagement ring, hair in pigtails...


----------



## Bags4me

yeppun_1 said:


> Bags- Once again, AWESOME outfit! can you tell us who the dress is by?


Muchas Gracias *Everyone. *
Sorry I forgot to post the dress details..
If you live East Coast you are probably familiar with "Francescas" boutique, they have so cute things and once a while you can find clothing items in very limited inventory,(one or two pieces per size) decently made and good price, I found the dress there, the brand is Ophelia, nice linen material, perfect for Summer, but thick enough that lining was not needed with the dress and does not wrinkle as bad as thinner linen..what else can I say..it is a good find for less than $70.00
The sandals are by Antonio Melani, those are also comfy and well made, price around $75.00 at Dillards.
This is why I love Spring/Summer, you can dress cute for less, now Winter.. is different business.


----------



## Valerie

naturale said:


> I wore this last night--coach scarf, coach sandals, Bebe jeans, express top.


 
I know this is very old, but I am just now viewing this post! I love this outfit! you look fab!


----------



## evychew

*Rosieroseanna *and *BagsForMe*, gorgeous outfits!


----------



## blew415

Rosie- love the 'sailor ' number
Bags- I would love to live in your closet!  Or at least pick your brain on how you come up with your outfits!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Well you ladies all look lovely in the summery outfits but it is raining her in the UK (suprise suprise I hear to say!) so here is my outfit for today.  Most of it unnamed items - Military Wool Coat (no name), Louis Vuitton Red Leopard Scarf (i love it), Black Shirt (no name), Black cropped trousers (Marks and Spencer), Hobbs Boots (my favourites).  With my newly cropped (ultra short) haircut!!!

I know its not top designer stuff, but its comfortable and in my price range!!!!  

Sorry about the pics but its hard to take them yourself.

Maybe my hubby will be able to take better photos tonight.


----------



## ShoeLover

*rosie*-you and your sisters are both gorgeous!!!

Me:





Cynthia Steffe Dress
Banana Republic Shoes
LV 35 Speedy

Sorry for the crappy pic!


----------



## daffie

^^I love your heels!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Better photo!  Lets hope the weather is better here tomorrow.


----------



## rosieroseanna

Aww that's really sweet!


----------



## mcb100

vickylout said:


> Better photo! Lets hope the weather is better here tomorrow.


 
*You look so pretty. That LV scarf is really gorgeous, too.*


----------



## sonya

Love the dress!




Bags4me said:


> Hi guys..I hope all the moms had a great day today, I had a good day with my family myself, now I am ready to go bed, but before I do, I must post my mother's day outfit, nothing special, just a casual day for a casual walk in town.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

mcb100 said:


> *You look so pretty. That LV scarf is really gorgeous, too.*



Thanks mcb100 - This is my current favourite scarf, apart from my Alexander McQueen Scull scarf.  I seem to find a nice accessory and quickly become addicted to it.  I own a lot of pashminas but when I saw this LV Leopard scarf I simply had to have it.  I have always loved Leopard Print but being red this is just a little different.


----------



## Cristina

Awesome print dress, Bags4me!  It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## Suzie

vickylout said:


> Thanks mcb100 - This is my current favourite scarf, apart from my Alexander McQueen Scull scarf. I seem to find a nice accessory and quickly become addicted to it. I own a lot of pashminas but when I saw this LV Leopard scarf I simply had to have it. I have always loved Leopard Print but being red this is just a little different.


 
Vicky, I have that same scarf but haven't had a chance to wear it yet, but we are only a couple of weeks from winter so I will get a chance then.
Well, we are supposed to be 2 weeks off winter but today was 26 degrees, people were swimming, that is how mild it is here at present.


----------



## ShoeLover

APC Dress
Cole Haan Espadrilles
Balenciaga bag


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

sorry for the large picture !


Thursday, May 17th:

-Lacoste polo
-white bermudas
-white leather flops
-Coach signature satchel


ive always wanted to post in here and its not as glamorous as most of you gals but it was worth a try.


----------



## Cristina

grey zara top
black tank from express
citizens of humanity jeans
manolo blahnik heels
lv speedy 25


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Suzie said:


> Vicky, I have that same scarf but haven't had a chance to wear it yet, but we are only a couple of weeks from winter so I will get a chance then.
> Well, we are supposed to be 2 weeks off winter but today was 26 degrees, people were swimming, that is how mild it is here at present.



Well that is why the weather here has been bad!  Hope to get to enjoy your scarf soon.


----------



## Cristina

nanette lepore cropped jacket
red camisole
citizens of humanity jeans
gold tory burch reva flats
white prada hobo


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great, the dress is so cute



ShoeLover said:


> APC Dress
> Cole Haan Espadrilles
> Balenciaga bag


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Cristina said:


> nanette lepore cropped jacket
> red camisole
> citizens of humanity jeans
> gold tory burch reva flats
> white prada hobo
> 
> View attachment 180404



Wow Cristina you always look so lovely!  Nice outfits.


----------



## yeppun_1

Cristina said:


> nanette lepore cropped jacket
> red camisole
> citizens of humanity jeans
> gold tory burch reva flats
> white prada hobo
> 
> View attachment 180404


 

LOVE the outfit!


----------



## Cristina

Thanks, vickylout and yeppun!   I love that jacket, it instantly dresses up an outfit.


----------



## joonam11

cristina- cute outfit!
arent those shoes the most comftorable shoes EVER?


----------



## Cristina

joonam11 said:


> cristina- cute outfit!
> arent those shoes the most comftorable shoes EVER?


 

They're comfy, but it's taken me a few wears to break them in.  They were very uncomfortable at first, digging into the part of my foot right below my big toe   But they've stretched a lot and are great now   Love them!


----------



## Katerina.

rosieroseanna said:


> Bottom half: Karen Millen sailor skirt, Office stripy shoes and a cute little Jack Russell


Your shoes are so cute! Where are they from?


----------



## clucreciala




----------



## superstar

Bag4me fabulous like always.


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks so much ladies for your sweet input about my last oufit, I really enjoy sharing with you.
Clucreciala..I really love your creative outfit, very cool, great necklaces.
Here my outfit for today..not sure if I already shared this outfit with you..lol, oh well..
Dress by Benneton
I got the chance to wear now my silver Gladiator sandals..so far, comfy as the gold ones. Kenneth Cole.
Necklace purchased on Ebay
Tom Ford Jennifer sunglasses.


----------



## wordbox

^ Bags, you're killing me! I love your style.


----------



## pablohoney

here's my outfit for today:
i wore a black scoop neck 3/4 sleeve underneath, a navy jacket, an off-white scarf and a skirt that i got from urban outfitters. and the shoes are the jelly wedges from MbMJ. and i'm taking my french blue city too.
hope you guys like it :shame:


----------



## Bags4me

wordbox said:


> ^ Bags, you're killing me! I love your style.


Thanks


----------



## blew415

Bags, learning so much from you.  Now you need to share your workout or daily food routine!


----------



## Bags4me

blew415 said:


> Bags, learning so much from you. Now you need to share your workout or daily food routine!


Food: Tacos, enchiladas, Paella, burritos, huevos with tortillas..lol(any Spanish dish) a lots of avocado, mangos, papayas, pineapples, all type of melons, I am constantly eating fruits, I am really serious, this is all what I eat, I also eat plenty chicken..but I don't add any extra oil or fat to my food, a little of olive oil when cooking the dishes mentioned above.
Workout? I used to run 5 to 7 miles daily for many and many years, but I started having problems with my right knee (from playing soccer in childhood) then I stopped and began to use my eliptical, then I suddently my knee started feeling good and started running again, this time just doing 4 miles the most and few pushups right after run.
Hey..thanks for ask, that is a good sign


----------



## blew415

Okay, minus the pineapple-you named everything I eat.  Need to add yuca, black beans and rice, and ropa vieja!  But I look nothing like you!  It is funny, we have an elliptical too and I used it for about 1 month.  Now, it is a coat hanger.  One day....


----------



## Cristina

At a birthday party yesterday...

DVF ladybug wrap dress
red camisole
white cork heel flat thongs


----------



## sammydoll

-Marc by Marc Jacobs pinky/purple leopardy tunic dress thingy 
-Dior Western Ballerina Flats
-Stephen Dweck necklace
-Tarina Tarantino flower
-David Yurman watch
-bracelets by CC Skye, Catherine Michiels, etc.
-glasses=Ferragamo
-Balenciaga Vert D'eau City


----------



## sammydoll

Yesterday's outfit..

Anna Sui silk top
True Religion Johnny's
Stuart Weitzman flesh colored patent wedge heels
Balenciaga Anthracite First
accessories = same as above


----------



## pablohoney

Here's mine today:
- cotton print top
- earnest sewn harlan 
- zara flats that i put swarovski crystals on em
- french blue city


----------



## Jadore

Sammy Doll I love your anna sui top!

OKAY! this is what I wore today

Green/Purple Moschino sport jacket
Black Free People solid top
Juicy Jeans
Betsey Johnson wristlet
Steve Madden Flats
Random Tiffany Jewlery
Blue Novacheck Burberry watch

*Not shown*
Dior Cannage 2 Sunglasses
Missioni scarf


----------



## Jeniwren

Sammydoll - I love your glasses - who are they by?   Also, that Anna Sui top is gorgeous! 

Pablohoney - Great name! Are you by any chance a Radiohead fan?  I'm one of their biggest fans!


----------



## sammydoll

Jeniwren said:


> Sammydoll - I love your glasses - who are they by? Also, that Anna Sui top is gorgeous!


 
Thank you!  They're by Ferragamo


----------



## pablohoney

Jeniwren said:


> Pablohoney - Great name! Are you by any chance a Radiohead fan?  I'm one of their biggest fans!



yeaaaaaap i am their fan! one of my favorite bands.. still on the top 3


----------



## Bags4me

sammydoll said:


> -Marc by Marc Jacobs pinky/purple leopardy tunic dress thingy
> -Dior Western Ballerina Flats
> -Stephen Dweck necklace
> -Tarina Tarantino flower
> -David Yurman watch
> -bracelets by CC Skye, Catherine Michiels, etc.
> -glasses=Ferragamo
> -Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
> You are adorable, love your dress and shoes, you have the perfect body to pull that outfit just perfect.


----------



## sammydoll

Bags4me said:


> sammydoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> You are adorable, love your dress and shoes, you have the perfect body to pull that outfit just perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I was having the ultimate fat day that day too, haha   Love all your outfits, btw.  You always look so put together
Click to expand...


----------



## ndin

sammydoll said:


>




u look very cute!  are those dior flats comfy? considerin of gettin one..


----------



## Sternchen

ndin said:


> u look very cute!  are those dior flats comfy? considerin of gettin one..




Just one?  Wouldn't a pair be better?  lol

Sorry if that was a bad joke...:shame:


----------



## sammydoll

ndin said:


> u look very cute!  are those dior flats comfy? considerin of gettin one..


 
Thank you!  The Dior flats are seriously one of the comfiest pairs of shoes i've ever owned.  Once they are broken in (which only took a couple wears) the leather totally turned into butter, they're so soft!


----------



## pablohoney

*sammydoll*, u look so cute w/ tarina tarantino clip and the flats! and of course, the vert d'eau!

here's another one for today.
- navy jacket
- cotton off-white zara top
- mango khaki shorts & grey long-sleeve shirt
- taupe leggings
- handmade necklace 
- mj stam hobo in mouse


----------



## Blair Waldorf

You guys all look so cute!  I love it all!  ^nice look, pablohoney!


----------



## Cristina

Cute shoes, pablohoney!


----------



## Bags4me

Today we decided to go downtown for dinner, I wore this comfy and easy outfit.
Maybe a little shapeless and neutral but comfycolorful shoes and bag would help.
Top Purchased on Ebay..very pretty.
Shorts by Gap
Joseph Azagury wedges (one of my favorite shoes)
LV Noe in Toledo blue.
Tom Ford Jennifers.


----------



## sammydoll

Bags- those shoes are HOT!


----------



## Danica

LOVE those shoes Bags!!!


----------



## LABAG

guccisima said:


> OMG. I totally love your outfit! You look stunning!


LOVE THE DRESS-HOW DOES IT RUN?
IS IT A NICE LENTH-RIGHT ABOVE THE KNEE AND NOT TO MINI?


----------



## Hats

Okay, I'm going to take my first stab at this.

* Wearing: *

Anthropologie sunnies
Cotton/lace top ala Urban Outfitters
Lucky elephant necklace!  
Citizens of Humanity jeans
Abercrombie flipflops

And of course,

Balenciaga Caramel Twiggy!


And don't mind my super-concentrating-on-modeling face or the dirty mirror!


(And btw, *clucrecialad,* I ordered a pair of blue jeans just like yours because I loved how they looked!)


----------



## Bags4me

Danica said:


> LOVE those shoes Bags!!!


Thanks *Danica *and *Sammydoll*, I have couple of Azagury shoes, very hard to find these days, I think he is not making shoes anymore, too bad because they are well made Italian shoes.
This red pair is one of my favorites, the shade of red is just perfect, not orange at all.


----------



## thinkPINK

On my way to work this morning wearing my beloved BCBG shoes.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Sammydoll,* i love your dior flats; they look so comfy and i've been looking for some great off white shoes and the diors look fab. Might have to put them on my wishlist now. Also love your Anna Sui silk top...goes really well with your anthraFirst. 

*pablohoney,* love the color combinations you have going in your outfit. The french blue city with the red tunic...the colors are just really pretty together. Love the whole outfit!  

*Bags4me,* you once again look very casual and yet very stylish. Love the shoes! 

*Hats, *love the whole outfit. Very casual and yet stylish at the same time as well. Love the balenciaga twiggy..the leather on it looks just fab! It must be super soft and buttery.


----------



## Hats

Oh, I love my Twiggy!!!  It does have the softest leather ....love to *POWDERPUFF *(my lucky Ebay find)!

I've used some LMB on it, and it is the softest thing ever.  I find myself petting it.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Here are a couple outfits from the weekend.  The first is a Mimo dress with KORS wedges and a Goldenbleu bag.  The second is a 3.1 Phillip Lim top with Geren Ford shorts, Mystique sandals, and an Elysian Park bag.  Almost all sample sale finds !


----------



## pablohoney

thanks *nerdphanie*, *Cristina*, and *hellosunshine*!


----------



## daffie

Nerdphanie - I love the first dress! Cute & laidback look!


----------



## aquablueness

^^ i agree


----------



## stinam

I love coming on here to see how fabulous everyone looks!  I have to admit, I have borrowed a few style ideas from here.


----------



## LoracNJ

nerdphanie said:


> Here are a couple outfits from the weekend. The first is a Mimo dress with KORS wedges and a Goldenbleu bag. The second is a 3.1 Phillip Lim top with Geren Ford shorts, Mystique sandals, and an Elysian Park bag. Almost all sample sale finds !


 
I LOVE that dress and those shorts. I'm actually in need of some for the summer. Are the Geren Ford shorts a recent style that I could still find?

Bags as always your outfits are amazing. I keep looking at your posts to get tips from you lol.

Sammydoll love your outfit as well especially the Dior flats. NM has them on sale now in the blue and I am considering them.


----------



## Cristina

Hats, love the outfit!  Super cute top


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!  I mostly lurk here, but everyone who posts always looks great!   My first post here!   What I wore out to dinner tonight:
- Nanette Lepore silk tunic top
 - Skinny cropped Citizens
- Guiseppe Zanotti heels (I so love these!! I would never have paid the full price - around $700 - but I lucked out and found 'em at an amazing NM sale)! 
 -Bangles from India, Happy Sport Chopard watch
 -Chanel coral medium caviar flap
 (Though I actually liked my Tan Paddy better with my outfit and shoes, so I wore that out instead haha).  Pics :
 With my coral flap! 
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...oralChanel.jpg

 My tan Paddy finally getting some love! 
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...twithPaddy.jpg

 Close up of the Zanotti's. 
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...ttiupclose.jpg


----------



## Zophie

Everyone on here is so fashionable!  So many great outfits. I'll have to try and take a pic when I look halfway decent.  Right now I'm wearing my panties and a t-shirt so I don't think there will be any pics of that!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

LoracNJ said:


> I LOVE that dress and those shorts. I'm actually in need of some for the summer. Are the Geren Ford shorts a recent style that I could still find?



These shorts are from last summer, but I'm sure you could find something similar.  Shorts are still really in, after all.  And thank you .


----------



## sonya

I like your Nanette Lepore top!




fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  I mostly lurk here, but everyone who posts always looks great!   My first post here!   What I wore out to dinner tonight:
> - Nanette Lepore silk tunic top
> - Skinny cropped Citizens
> - Guiseppe Zanotti heels (I so love these!! I would never have paid the full price - around $700 - but I lucked out and found 'em at an amazing NM sale)!
> -Bangles from India, Happy Sport Chopard watch
> -Chanel coral medium caviar flap
> (Though I actually liked my Tan Paddy better with my outfit and shoes, so I wore that out instead haha).  Pics :
> With my coral flap!
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...oralChanel.jpg
> 
> My tan Paddy finally getting some love!
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...twithPaddy.jpg
> 
> Close up of the Zanotti's.
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...ttiupclose.jpg


----------



## Suzie

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi! I mostly lurk here, but everyone who posts always looks great!  My first post here!  What I wore out to dinner tonight:
> - Nanette Lepore silk tunic top
> - Skinny cropped Citizens
> - Guiseppe Zanotti heels (I so love these!! I would never have paid the full price - around $700 - but I lucked out and found 'em at an amazing NM sale)!
> -Bangles from India, Happy Sport Chopard watch
> -Chanel coral medium caviar flap
> (Though I actually liked my Tan Paddy better with my outfit and shoes, so I wore that out instead haha). Pics :
> With my coral flap!
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...oralChanel.jpg
> 
> My tan Paddy finally getting some love!
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...twithPaddy.jpg
> 
> Close up of the Zanotti's.
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...ttiupclose.jpg


 
You look stunning. The coral bag is stunning and so is your top. Gorgeous.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*nerdphanie* - I love your outfits... very breezy, casual chic!  *sonya* - thank you!  *Suzie* - Aww, that's so sweet of you to say, thank you!!


----------



## LABAG

bagsforme said:


> I wore this out to dinner last night.
> DVF dress
> Lauren Merkin clutch
> Gucci shoes
> Gucci watch
> Yurman necklace


lovvvve that dress- how does it run in size-is it tight at bottom?
Help i want that dress


----------



## yeppun_1

^ I love the dress too!


----------



## PrincessCouture

^ I've been dying for that dress!  I almost bought it but my bf said it looked like a giraffe!


----------



## PrincessCouture

Yesterday (I should get some Windex huh?)


----------



## PrincessCouture

And today


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

today  ! (its my first day of summer)


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

clucreciala said:


>


 

i lovelovelove your outfit !!


----------



## jadedgrl

LABAG said:


> lovvvve that dress- how does it run in size-is it tight at bottom?
> Help i want that dress


 
I just got this dress too! It was on sale at NM for first call and it's true to size


----------



## sammydoll

Visited my old school today and wore..

Michael Star tank
True Religion Johnny
Alexander McQueen scarf
Marc Jacobs Multipocket
Stuart Weizman shoes (not shown)
sparkly headband from Nordstrom


----------



## yasjencon2

cute outfits gals


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

~SammyDoll~ I love you style and your hair is gorgeous


----------



## twiggers

I have that exact same top! Soooo comfy!



PrincessCouture said:


> And today


----------



## la miss

This is my first time posting my outfit. You ladies sure are snappy dressers.

A little wrinkled (ok a lot ha ha) after wearing all evening but here is what I wore yesterday:
Graham and Spencer silk dress
jil Sander cashmere cardigan (old and hole-y but I love it still)
Repetto flats


----------



## la miss

Here's another outfit from friday:

Twinkle by Wenlan silk dress
Lauren merkin Plum bag
Repetto flats
Helmut Lang belt
H&M top under the dress

The dress is a lot prettier IRL. Doesn't photograph well sorry.


----------



## edsbgrl

PrincessCouture said:


> Yesterday (I should get some Windex huh?)


 
Cute!  I like the way you put that together


----------



## minami

Here's mine: 

Dress by Romeo &Juliet couture
Prada vintage red leather shoes
Chanel Jumbo flap in beige..












Hope you guys like! 

Btw, love everyone's outfit!


----------



## shoppy

^^ that dress is so cute!!


----------



## minami

^^ thanks shoppy 
Im still a bit shy posting on here tho!


----------



## Bags4me

This is the outfit I wore yesterday..
Dress by Max Studio
Belt by Benetton
Marc Jacobs Wedges
Jade horn necklace
Chanel 5076 sunglasses.


----------



## shani

Hey, do it while you're still young, right?  Playing dress up with a top and skirt that I bought around the time of my 15th birthday (I'm turning 23 next month!):


----------



## Amywilliams

la miss - That graham and spencer silk dress is gorgeous, despite the crinkles!! lol


----------



## la miss

Thanks Amy 

Here is my outfit from Sunday
Anthropologie tunic worn as a minidress
Costume National flats
Jerry Terrence bag


----------



## la miss

And here's a slutty one for my boyfriend!

Helmut Lang tshirt
H&M shorts
Christian Louboutin shoes
Marc Jacobs bag


----------



## shani

la miss, I love it!


----------



## Suzie

la miss, great bod, you look fab.


----------



## yasjencon2

nice legs


----------



## ShoeLover

*lamiss*-you look great! Please tell me more about those shoes!!! I think I need them!!!


----------



## pquiles

la miss said:


> And here's a slutty one for my boyfriend!
> 
> Helmut Lang tshirt
> H&M shorts
> Christian Louboutin shoes
> Marc Jacobs bag


 

Hot outfit!  Do you mind telling what style of MJ is that bag?


----------



## rosieroseanna

*la miss - wish I had your legs!*


----------



## shoppy

la miss--great outfits!


----------



## Bags4me

I love all those great outfits, I am so glad this board is growing and getting more interesting
This is my outfit for today..
Anthropologie dress
Azagury wedges


----------



## shoppy

^^ great outfit! Love the dress!!


----------



## Danica

Bags4me- Beautiful!


----------



## la miss

Thank you for the sweet comments.  I have learned so much from looking at the ladies here. It's such fun being a girl!

Shoelover: the shoes are called Wallis. I got them a few years ago at the Louboutin boutique in Paris. I found a piccy on another thread here. http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/help-me-find-those-mary-jane-26997.html

pquiles: I don't really know all the bag names but I think I saw it called "pocket satchel" I got it at Bergdorfs on sale  

Bags: looking good!


----------



## la miss

Shoelover: I think Louboutin makes a similar pair of Mary Janes this season or last except they have a peep toe


----------



## grandefille

gold leather loafers
Blue jeans
tight V neck taupe top
beige cashmere cardigan with fringes at the bottom of sleeves
Long dangly smokey quartz earrings
pearls ring on right hand
e+w rings on left hand
tank

When outside, I added a dusky pink and gold scarf 
+ lime yellow 50s jacket


----------



## ShoeLover

La miss-thanks for the info!


----------



## minami

nice outfits ladies!

mine today:
Urban Outfitters babydoll black top
Old Navy beige tank underneath
Banana Republic black pants
Pearls from my mom
Citrine bracelet
Beige jumbo


----------



## clucreciala

a few days ago..







and yesterday


----------



## minami

Bags4me said:


> I love all those great outfits, I am so glad this board is growing and getting more interesting
> This is my outfit for today..
> Anthropologie dress
> Azagury wedges


 
really like ur dress! u look good!


----------



## Silesia

Bags, love your Anthropologie dress!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

clucreciala - I love it!  Both looks!  The suspenders look with all that jewelry is awesome, and you wear skin-tight white jeans well.

minami - I love your looks!  Great bag and romeo & juliet dress.  Love the necklace, too!

bags - Fabulous as always.

and la miss!  SWOON.  You've got beautiful legs and skin!  And love your outfits too!


----------



## minami

^^ you're too kind nerd, thanks!

waiting for your pics too!


----------



## love2shop

clucreciala said:


> a few days ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday


OMg i love your outfits!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

White dress by Necessary Objects
yellow Steve Madden pumps, I need to start taking pics and add to this thread


----------



## minami

mine:
light green deep v sweater (no name bought in HK)
White tank from target
Skirt (no name)







Grey cowl neck sweater ( bought in HK too)
Floral skirt (tailor made - was mom's)
Chanel vintage bowler with silver hardware
Anne Klein shoes (not shown)


----------



## Cristina

Bags, gorgeous dress!  I love the colors.


----------



## maedchen

clucreciala said:


>



So cute! Can you tell me what brand your shorts and suspenders are? I'm on the look out for a pair for summer!


----------



## Cherry44

BCBG dress 
Gucci shoes


----------



## clucreciala

*maedchen* they are alexander mcqueen. i think shopbop has some but they aren't grey


----------



## clucreciala




----------



## ShoeLover

*Clu*-great outfits! I've always wanted as INY tee. Could you tell me who makes yours???


----------



## Poosdarling

Today I am wearing:

1. White abercrombie shorts
2. Baby Pink Bebe Logo Tee
3. Stuart Weitzman Jellystone Flats
4. Dior Romantique bag
5.Tarina Tarantino Hello Kitty Pearl Bracelet


----------



## minami

Just got my first Hayden Harnett today! Although I love Chanel, Im loving my Suki ladybag too!

Today:
White jacket from BP at Nordstrom
White t-shirt inside
Zara corduroy skirt
Silver locket
HH Suki ladybag in saddle.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

minami said:


> Just got my first Hayden Harnett today! Although I love Chanel, Im loving my Suki ladybag too!
> 
> Today:
> White jacket from BP at Nordstrom
> White t-shirt inside
> Zara corduroy skirt
> Silver locket
> HH Suki ladybag in saddle.



I got mine today too!!!  SQUEAL I LOVE HER!  And you look fabulous, minami.  Love your last set too, so classy.

Clu - fantastic.  I love the white shirt look, especially with those shoes.  So slick and cool.


----------



## minami

^^ nerd...we must have ordered on the same day!

I love the leather..it's so smooshy and nice to touch!

Can't wait for your pics! (thanks btw)


----------



## wordbox

Every time I try to take a body-shot of myself wearing an outfit, it ends up looking awful so I'll just show the clothes. Here's what I'm wearing tonight (for snacks, drinks, and catching-up with my two best friends). Taking my Kooba Ginger with me, and the clothes are just from Gap, Target, etc. and I'm wearing a pair of ballet flats with it.


----------



## =^Y^=zzzZZ

that's the outfit for today,hehe


----------



## =^Y^=zzzZZ

hehe, i am gonna wear this tomorrow, is that ok?


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^Love it! Very rock n' roll & classic at the same time!!!


----------



## =^Y^=zzzZZ

thanks, i am new here, glad someone likes my post..^^


----------



## hellosunshine

clucreciala said:


>


 
What brand are your skinny pants ? Cause they look not too long...i'm short myself and have a hard time finding skinny jeans that are just right.


----------



## clucreciala

^ they are from the red product by GAP


----------



## clucreciala

*ShoeLover* my sister got me the i love NY tee. i think it's by fruit of the loom. haha.


----------



## [vogue]

=) Birthday outfit! Sadly, I'm in the midst of exams and can't really celebrate it.. =(

Short sleeved shirt by Country Road
Black slim cut jeans by Miu Miu
Adidas brown patent shoes
Balenciaga Extra Courier in black
YSL leather cuff
dVb brown aviators


----------



## applecandy

=^Y^=zzzZZ said:


> hehe, i am gonna wear this tomorrow, is that ok?


 
that is soooo cute!


----------



## thinkPINK

minami, *love *your chanel! gorgeous.


----------



## minami

^^ thanks thinkPINK!


----------



## minami

Robert Rodriguez lacy top
Joe's Jeans "honey" fit 

think I need to add a slip


----------



## shani

minami, who made your belt?


----------



## minami

^^ shani...I'm not wearing a belt though, I think it's the built in one you were talking about?


----------



## couturequeen

hellosunshine said:


> What brand are your skinny pants ? Cause they look not too long...i'm short myself and have a hard time finding skinny jeans that are just right.



I have a pair of Levi's low rise skinnies that aren't too long.


----------



## Cristina

Very cool! 



=^Y^=zzzZZ said:


> hehe, i am gonna wear this tomorrow, is that ok?


----------



## edsbgrl

Cristina said:


> Very cool!


 
I think so too.  Who make the jeans ^Y^?


----------



## =^Y^=zzzZZ

edsbgrl said:


> I think so too. Who make the jeans ^Y^?


 
that's "joe's jeans"- socialite fit(if i remember this correctly)


----------



## =^Y^=zzzZZ

thanks for liking my post, which encouraged me to post today's ^^


----------



## chanel_12

*^Y^* that is a gorgeous outfit! I want it  !


----------



## Danica

=^Y^=zzzZZ said:


> thanks for liking my post, which encouraged me to post today's ^^


 
This is really cute!!


----------



## =^Y^=zzzZZ

thanks, chanel_12 vbmenu_register("postmenu_2957353", true);  ,danica, 
so glad to share it with you guys


----------



## shani

I love it!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously




----------



## sammydoll

Birthday outfit(18!)-

Betsey Johnson silk top
Trovata skirt
Stuart Weiztman heels
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
Tarina Tarantino flower
David Yurman Watch
Ferragamo glasses

etcetc.

Excuse how retarded my hair/face look in the first one, i swear i'm not that crazy looking


----------



## sammydoll

Cynthia Vincent purple dress
Betsey Johnson pink flowered heels
Stephen Dweck pink necklace
Balenciaga Anthracite First


----------



## sammydoll

Casual Beachy day-

Juicy Couture hoodie
Michael Stars tank
True Religion Kate jeans
Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges (not shown)
headband=Nordstrom








Okay, that's all i promise!  Just got back from a trip to Los Angeles and had a ton of pics piling up


----------



## Nefredity

sammydoll said:


> Casual Beachy day-
> 
> Juicy Couture hoodie
> Michael Stars tank
> True Religion Kate jeans
> Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges (not shown)
> headband=Nordstrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's all i promise! Just got back from a trip to Los Angeles and had a ton of pics piling up


 

Oh my......!! You are too cute!!


----------



## Cristina

You look awesome, Q!!!! 



LivinLuxuriously said:


>


 

And *Sammydoll*, you are so cute!


----------



## sammydoll

Nefredity&Cristina- Thank you so much!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Sammydoll, you're adorable!  I'm squealing!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Thanks Cristina!!!


----------



## paula24

sammydoll said:


> Casual Beachy day-
> 
> Juicy Couture hoodie
> Michael Stars tank
> True Religion Kate jeans
> Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges (not shown)
> headband=Nordstrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's all i promise!  Just got back from a trip to Los Angeles and had a ton of pics piling up



you are so cute personality


----------



## moni moni

HiHeels said:


> one more try...
> 
> woohoo, it worked!


Is there some reason you do not post the brand names? 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## moni moni

HiHeels said:


> :kiss:  thank you.


Actually you don't bother to list the brand names. Why bother at all?


----------



## la miss

*monimoni* I don't mean to be rude but whatupwitdat???? Please don't give HiHeels a hard time. I love looking at her photos even without the names and many people read here just to get ideas about new and interesting ways to put together their outfits.


----------



## Cristina

There is no requirement in this thread to post the brand names of your outfits and accessories.  If someone does not want to post that information, that's fine.  Let's try to keep it civil and nice, ladies   This is a great thread that has provided lots of fashion inspiration to many PFers, including myself, regardless of brand names.


----------



## la miss

Sorry :shame: (... slinks off to the naughty chair)

Oh and everybody looks great. Love your pics.


----------



## shani

30 degrees C outside.


----------



## sammydoll

Just wanted to say thanks again!  You guys are so sweet to me, hehe


----------



## sonya

Such a cute outfit!




sammydoll said:


> Birthday outfit(18!)-
> 
> Betsey Johnson silk top
> Trovata skirt
> Stuart Weiztman heels
> Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
> Tarina Tarantino flower
> David Yurman Watch
> Ferragamo glasses
> 
> etcetc.
> 
> Excuse how retarded my hair/face look in the first one, i swear i'm not that crazy looking


----------



## Sueshi

6/8/07-At Los Angeles County Museum Of Art 
Ed Hardy Shirt
H&M Leggings
Betseyville Tote
-I was really hyper because I drink a monster&starbucks ;p


----------



## Bags4me

Hi everyone, today I am posting the outfit I wore in my sons HS graduation.
Vintage dress
Loboutin shoes
Louis Vuitton Soufflot bag
Vintage necklace and bracelet
Rayban Wayfarer sunglasses.
Here couple pics...


----------



## Cristina

LOVE the dress, Bags!  You look amazing! 


My mom and stepdad got married today after nine years of dating!  The wedding luncheon was at the Chesterfield Hotel in Palm Beach.  It was super swanky 

Anywho, I'm wearing a J. Crew dress and carrying my Brighton Blue Hermes Karo GM clutch.  I don't know where my mom's dress is from, but I liked it!


----------



## la miss

^ You and mom looks great! And congratulations.

Bags you look beautiful, you must be so proud of your son.


----------



## blew415

Beautiful dress bags!!


----------



## sammydoll

Bags, you look so cute!  I love that dress!  You look great in yellow


----------



## minami

Pale yellow top from Rebecca Beeson
Blue jeans (gap)
Silver locket
Jumbo flap


----------



## moni moni

Bags4me:

Love the black roll purse. The dress is cute, too, but it hides you too much.


----------



## cordeeelia

Dress: ASOS (asos.com)
Cardi: Valleygirl (from Australia)
Belt: Jaeger
Boots: Atmosphere


----------



## Danica

Cristina said:


> LOVE the dress, Bags!  You look amazing!
> 
> 
> My mom and stepdad got married today after nine years of dating!  The wedding luncheon was at the Chesterfield Hotel in Palm Beach.  It was super swanky
> 
> Anywho, I'm wearing a J. Crew dress and carrying my Brighton Blue Hermes Karo GM clutch.  I don't know where my mom's dress is from, but I liked it!
> 
> View attachment 194444



Gorgeous Cristina!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

you look great



Cristina said:


> LOVE the dress, Bags! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> My mom and stepdad got married today after nine years of dating! The wedding luncheon was at the Chesterfield Hotel in Palm Beach. It was super swanky
> 
> Anywho, I'm wearing a J. Crew dress and carrying my Brighton Blue Hermes Karo GM clutch. I don't know where my mom's dress is from, but I liked it!
> 
> View attachment 194444


----------



## Cristina

Thank you *la miss, Danica and pisda! *

Cordeeelia, cool outfit!  I love that cardigan.


----------



## thinkPINK

cordeeelia i'm lovin your cardigan too. so cute!!


----------



## cordeeelia

thank you!  I wish i had a better camera tho coz the dress is really nice too hehe xoxo


----------



## flashbags

no advetising here.


----------



## cordeeelia

cordeeelia said:


> Dress: ASOS (asos.com)
> Cardi: Valleygirl (from Australia)
> Belt: Jaeger
> Boots: Atmosphere


 





This is a better picture of the dress i was wearing.


----------



## yasjencon2

=^Y^=zzzZZ said:


> thanks for liking my post, which encouraged me to post today's ^^



I love that bag!


----------



## Bags4me

Cristina said:


> LOVE the dress, Bags! You look amazing!
> 
> 
> My mom and stepdad got married today after nine years of dating! The wedding luncheon was at the Chesterfield Hotel in Palm Beach. It was super swanky
> 
> Anywho, I'm wearing a J. Crew dress and carrying my Brighton Blue Hermes Karo GM clutch. I don't know where my mom's dress is from, but I liked it!
> 
> View attachment 194444


Thanks Cristina


----------



## Bags4me

la miss said:


> ^ You and mom looks great! And congratulations.
> 
> Bags you look beautiful, you must be so proud of your son.


Thanks *Blew415 *and *La miss* and you *sammydoll* looking amazing as usual, you have the cutest face.
*la miss*..yes, I am so proud of him, he graduated with honors 

*Yasjescon2*..your last outfit is soo cool, I love the bag choice, is the perfect color punch for such sophisticated assembly.

*cordeeelia*, that dress is soooo sexy, I like how you toned it down with that classic cardi and belt, love the boots..very refreshing.

*Moni Moni*..thanks for your honest opinion, they are always welcome and btw the bag was a gift from my SO, I really take care of it like my eyes.


----------



## Indigowaters

*Bags*, you look great! You do not look like the mother of a high schooler, much less one that graduated. But congratulations to you and your son!


----------



## Blair Waldorf

*Cristina* You look adorable!
*Bags* I love the yellow, but I do agree it hides you a bit.  Still, the overall look is fantastic!
*minami* Love it!
*Cordeeelia* You look very sophisticated!  I love the belt around the cardigan.


----------



## Cristina

Cream-ish colored pants from Express
Peach button down shirt from Express
White camisole from Nordstrom
Guiseppe Zanotti sandals
Prada hobo


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

went to the movies tonight !


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

cordeeelia said:


> This is a better picture of the dress i was wearing.



I actually like it on you more!!  It's beautiful.


----------



## wordpast

These pics aren't that great, but this is me at my sis B-day dinner last weekend.

Foley and Corinna Dress
Balenciaga Truffle City


----------



## Danica

wordpast said:


> These pics aren't that great, but this is me at my sis B-day dinner last weekend.
> 
> Foley and Corinna Dress
> Balenciaga Truffle City


 
What a pretty dress!!


----------



## purplekitty

I love this thread!  Everyone has such great style!  I am getting many ideas of this thread!


----------



## la miss

*wordpast* could you _be_ any cuter?? Love that bag!!!


----------



## la miss

^ meant in a good way. You look adorable


----------



## rosieroseanna

*bags 4 me   I loooove that dress and never got that bag before but totally do now! and also, yellow suits you!*


----------



## Lissis




----------



## Bags4me

Indigowaters said:


> *Bags*, you look great! You do not look like the mother of a high schooler, much less one that graduated. But congratulations to you and your son!


 
Thanks *Indigowaters*


----------



## Bags4me

rosieroseanna said:


> *bags 4 me I loooove that dress and never got that bag before but totally do now! and also, yellow suits you!*


 
Thanks *Rosieroseanna, *this bag is amazing and roomy, very classic it is one of my favorites.

Thanks* Nerdphanie,* Tent style dresses tend to fit this way, different/unique than the rest of my dresses, ok for a change

*Lissis* I love your blue dress, blue is one of my favorite colors and you rock it sooo goood.


----------



## Bags4me

Girls..I want to share a cute pair of sunglases I got at Letrainbleu.com, they are by Karen Walker, I don't know if you knew..but have sunglasses shopping compulsive behavior (SSCB) I have so many and with this nose I got it is hard to find the right fit pair that stay on.
Anyway..I recommend this pair, 70s inspired, they will not make you look sexy but girly, I always wanted a round frame kick A$$ sunglasses and this was my choice.


----------



## Cristina

^ Hot mama!   Great sunnies, they look wonderful on you!


----------



## wordbox

^ Bags, the shape of them looks great with the shape of your face... very cute!


----------



## Bags4me

Cristina said:


> ^ Hot mama!  Great sunnies, they look wonderful on you!


 Thanks *Cristina *and *Wordbox*, I think they are perfect for those girly summer dresses, they are dark blue..very awesome shade of blue.


----------



## wordpast

la miss said:


> ^ meant in a good way. You look adorable




Thanks girly. I knew you didn't mean anything by it.

Danica, thanks. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## yasjencon2

you look cute



wordpast said:


> These pics aren't that great, but this is me at my sis B-day dinner last weekend.
> 
> Foley and Corinna Dress
> Balenciaga Truffle City


----------



## Chloe1

clucreciala vbmenu_register("postmenu_2901842", true);  what heels do you own? i saw the pictures of you i love your white heels and the heels with the black bow.. is that marc>? thanks


----------



## shallot

I've never posted in here before, but I thought I might start as I'd love to keep up with everyone's outfits. Today I had an early exam (8am!!!) and it was so cold when I woke up this morning.   Wore: - Black sweater dress that comes to mid thigh - Charcoal opaques - black ballet flats - black bag - Black leather jacket


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

The photo is not very good but here is me today (and its a beautiful sunny day in the UK today - Hurrah!)

Black and White Striped Top - Jane Norman
White Linen Trousers - No name
Black Flip Flops - No name
Black BBag Box


----------



## surlygirl

la miss said:


> *wordpast* could you _be_ any cuter?? Love that bag!!!


 
I don't think she could! And i mean that in a good way, too. 

*wordpast* - you look fabulous!


----------



## MarcJacobs

ali your adorable!


----------



## shani

I got a little camera-happy today with my favorite creme, silk, Chinese embroidered shirt from my mother's "special" closet.







Bags4me, what camera took that photo?  Very nicely done!


----------



## cherlizabeth

My outfits for the past three days.


----------



## guccisima

cherlizabeth said:


> My outfits for the past three days.



I saw your pics in the fendi thread and i have to say, that you look fantastic. Love your cognac spy!


----------



## Bags4me

shani said:


> I got a little camera-happy today with my favorite creme, silk, Chinese embroidered shirt from my mother's "special" closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bags4me, what camera took that photo? Very nicely done!


Hi girl, it is a Nikon D80, you don't have to be a pro to take great pics with this camera, it is amazing and easy to use.


----------



## shani

^Thanks for the heads up!  I'm moving to Russia for two months in a couple of weeks, and I'm doing some last-minute hunting around for a good camera to take with me...


----------



## mssmelanie

I wish the screenprint didn't get stretched on this tank top...but I thought you might all enjoy my shopping outfit for today.


----------



## Cristina

Very cute! 



cherlizabeth said:


> My outfits for the past three days.


----------



## yasjencon2

I love that tank top!


----------



## blew415

I want that tank!!!!  Where did you get it?


----------



## mssmelanie

blew415 said:


> I want that tank!!!!  Where did you get it?



I got it at David and Goliath Tees.  Here's a link to the stuff they have for Fake Purse sayings.  I don't like how the tank top ribbing stretches and my screen print is all spread out.  You might want to get the T shirt instead. 

http://www.davidandgoliathtees.com/index.php?mode=SRCH&term=fake


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

mssmelanie, that tank top is really cute 
and here today's outfit for me


----------



## prettyfit

i love david and goliath. too funny. Too bad i have big boobs which will probably stretch it out!!


----------



## Arlington

Its nearly eleven oclock so I have my bed clothes on. Brown PJ pants with blue flowers, a bonds singlet and a cream cashmere v neck. Comfortable and snuggly. Its so cold!


----------



## Cristina

red cropped jacket from anthropologie (went on a shopping spree Friday, whoops! )
black camisole
wide-leg editor style pants from express
black manolo blahnik basic pumps
white prada hobo


----------



## azia

mssmelanie said:


> I wish the screenprint didn't get stretched on this tank top...but I thought you might all enjoy my shopping outfit for today.



Hahaha. I love it.


----------



## lothlorien14

^^^ ITA, love that t-shirt and the shorts.


----------



## blew415

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Cristina

kimono-style top from anthropologie
red tank top
grey pants from express
louboutin espadrilles


----------



## Danica

Cristina, love the past two outfits! Stunning!


----------



## Sternchen

Wow, you guys are all so fashionable!


----------



## la miss

*Cristina* you look great! The cropped jacket really suits you. And the color really pops.


----------



## LABAG

Cristina said:


> red cropped jacket from anthropologie (went on a shopping spree Friday, whoops! )
> black camisole
> wide-leg editor style pants from express
> black manolo blahnik basic pumps
> white prada hobo
> 
> View attachment 200311


Love the red jacket ,how's the sizing, my daughter is 10-12 and 5'10''. Is it too short and is  100 %cotton?
i LOVE YOUR STYLE Cristina!
Red is her sorority color


----------



## addisonshopper

me too !! Friday must have been the day....i got some good deals though




Cristina said:


> red cropped jacket from anthropologie (went on a shopping spree Friday, whoops! )
> black camisole
> wide-leg editor style pants from express
> black manolo blahnik basic pumps
> white prada hobo
> 
> View attachment 200311


----------



## Cristina

Thank you, *Danica and la miss!* 



LABAG said:


> Love the red jacket ,how's the sizing, my daughter is 10-12 and 5'10''. Is it too short and is 100 %cotton?
> i LOVE YOUR STYLE Cristina!
> Red is her sorority color


 
Hi!  The jacket runs true to size.  I wear a size 6 (or small or medium) with tops and this one is a size 6.  She would probably be all right with the 10.  I tried on the 4 and it fit, but I wanted more breathing room


----------



## [vogue]

Just another boring summer day...popped by in town to study at starbucks and lunch with a friend.

Wore:
Cerulean T-shirt by Armani Exchange
Vintage Waistcoat
G-star jeans
Russell&Bromley leather sandals
Hermes Entreviere double tour bracelet
Balenciaga Extra Courier
dVb sunglasses


----------



## NYCBelle

i so need to get that tank mssmelanie!!


----------



## Cristina

tie-front top from express
brown babydoll tank from anthropologie
wide leg editor pants from express
coach signature brown dog leash detail slides
white prada hobo


----------



## LABAG

Cristina said:


> tie-front top from express
> brown babydoll tank from anthropologie
> wide leg editor pants from express
> coach signature brown dog leash detail slides
> white prada hobo
> 
> View attachment 202457


Cristina , love your outfits-esp. your DVF things


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Top, earrings, and necklace from H&M. Pants from Victoria Secret. Bracelet from Claire's.  Sunglasses = Fendi.  Bag = Balenciaga.


----------



## daffie

^^You are soo pretty! Kind of look like Hilary Duff!


----------



## Cristina

^^^ Super cute, Q!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yahooooo... it's casual Friday.  So off to work I go:

*Gap white cotton jacket*
*J Crew pink/white checked shirt w/tank*
*J Crew jean skirt*
*J Crew leather flats*
*Anya Hindmarch I'm Not a Plastic Bag*


----------



## pisdapisda79

DC-Cutie you look great, love the entire outfit.


----------



## ldq31

DC Cutie you are so put together. I wna tto dress like you for work when I grow up. Lol. Do you work in finance?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ldq31 said:


> DC Cutie you are so put together. I wna tto dress like you for work when I grow up. Lol. Do you work in finance?


 
Aww thanks, that so sweet of you.  I don't work in finance, I work the the government.


----------



## Danica

Cristina, cute as always! Livinlux, cute outfit! love the top. DC Cutie, nice outfit!! I love the "I'm not a plastic bag" bag!


----------



## babypie

Love that bag DC Cutie!


----------



## ldq31

I work in Finance and eveyone here is for the most part "smartly dressed". I need to be in a more creative field since my wardrobe is not in synce here. i have one wardrobe for work and one for LDQ out and about. The dress I wore to the wedding I went to recently.
MY avitar closer pic and new Hayden BAg


----------



## PlushKitty

^^I think your outfits are very cute. not to mention you're pretty as well!

DC-Cutie I love how you manage to dress so smartly and look fab every time.


----------



## WineLover

Idq31 love your outfits.  The dress in particular looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lv_addicted

DC-Cutie Loving the the outfit!!!


----------



## shani

True Religion Cowgirl Destroyed Rainbow Joeys
Morphine Generation V-Neck
some bikini top or rather


----------



## poppincourt

shani said:


> True Religion Cowgirl Destroyed Rainbow Joeys
> Morphine Generation V-Neck
> some bikini top or rather


 
dang girl, Love your outfit, but Im more amazed on how you can twist like that!


----------



## DiscountDiva

=^Y^=zzzZZ said:


> thanks for liking my post, which encouraged me to post today's ^^



sorry if someone already asked this, but who makes those flats?  I LOVE them.  I swear I saw them in silver on someone the other day.  Also, I can imagine that the design is very unique and that loads of other people know the answer to this question already, so excuse my ignorance, please.  Thank you!


----------



## CGreenOC

DiscountDiva said:


> sorry if someone already asked this, but who makes those flats? I LOVE them. I swear I saw them in silver on someone the other day. Also, I can imagine that the design is very unique and that loads of other people know the answer to this question already, so excuse my ignorance, please. Thank you!


 

The flats are Tory Burch- you can usually find them at Nordstrom, Saks, etc. You can also go directly to Tory Burch's website - they have a variety of colors.  I have the black patent leather and LOVE IT!!!! You can also try www.shopbop.com they have a lot available....


----------



## envyme

*Shani, you need to be a model. You're a freakin' acrobat. Also, your jeans are very cute.*


shani said:


> True Religion Cowgirl Destroyed Rainbow Joeys
> Morphine Generation V-Neck
> some bikini top or rather


----------



## cityoflight

hi everyone this my yesterday outfit ^^


----------



## fendifemale

^Love your bag. It matches your sandals perfectly.


----------



## shani

Thanks, you guys!  I took two more.  Call it playing dress-up right into my adult (for the sake of argument) life:


----------



## envyme

fendifemale said:


> ^Love your bag. It matches your sandals perfectly.


 
You are so pretty!!! Lovin' the dress .


----------



## kymmie

fendifemale -- Your dress is gorgeous!


----------



## ldq31




----------



## ldq31

fendimale- dress is beautiful and city of light - love the bag. Shani I wish I looked like that in jeans!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Im a newbie to the "post your outfit for today" thread...but here it goes!


----------



## MAGs

^ you're a beauty, girl! and i love your polka dot top!


----------



## yasjencon2

all these recent outfits are cute


----------



## pisdapisda79

QueenOfDa702: You look great


----------



## bubbleloba

How I miss posting on this thread!  After months away, here goes...




Reiss top and ruffle skirt
Cole Haan wedges
Balenciaga rouge vif first


----------



## bubbleloba

From over the weekend...

J Crew yellow sweater
AX white pants
Michael Kors white sandals
Dior Boston bag


----------



## bubbleloba

Feeling a little mischievous  in this Little Miss tee.  






Little Miss Trouble tee by Junk Food
SFAM jeans
London Sole red ballet flats
Dior gaucho


----------



## bubbleloba

Donning a trench to deal with the unpredictable SF weather.  It's sunny yet WINDY today.  




Gryphon trench
James Perse tee
James jeans
Balenciaga rouge vif first


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Thanks to everyone!!!

BUBBLE: Your outfits are tooo cute!!

Ill be back to post my outfit for today


----------



## la miss

bubbleloba said:


> How I miss posting on this thread!  After months away, here goes...
> 
> View attachment 205664
> 
> 
> Reiss top and ruffle skirt
> Cole Haan wedges
> Balenciaga rouge vif first



*bubbleloba*, you are stylin' !!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Heres my outfit from yesterday...excuse the little fluffy one in the picture


----------



## babypie

ldq31 said:


> I work in Finance and eveyone here is for the most part "smartly dressed". I need to be in a more creative field since my wardrobe is not in synce here. i have one wardrobe for work and one for LDQ out and about. The dress I wore to the wedding I went to recently.
> MY avitar closer pic and new Hayden BAg


 
What are those shoes you're wearing with the dress? They are TDF!


----------



## ldq31

Thank Babypie. Got them at Bakers. they were like 40.00 bucks.


----------



## margaritaxmix

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Heres my outfit from yesterday...excuse the little fluffy one in the picture




*Cute outfit - love the belt!!! And you have an adorable dog *


----------



## Bags4me

Hi Everyone..here couple casual outfits from yesterday and today..and a smile to all of you:
Max Studio top..used to be a dress..lol, Abercrombie pants, Ann Klein silver sandals and United color of Benneton belt, vintage moder of pearl bracelet.




and today my Mexidress, Ann Klein gold sandals, LV bag and same bracelet.




and my smile to you..and btw my 11 year old youngest son took last two pics.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Bags: you look awesome!


----------



## Bags4me

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Bags: you look awesome!


Thanks


----------



## flungflung83

Here is my outfit for today.  I have a REALLY messy room.  Buy stuff throw the bags on the floor.  Get things shipped, leave box on the floor. lol.


----------



## fieryfashionist

What I wore to a Sweet Sixteen party... it was a sea of dark colors, but hey, it's summer, so there I was in yellow, with a metallic magenta B-bag! 

-DVF yellow wrap dress, Pucci scarf, cuff from India, and my metallic Magenta First.   (Sorry for the wrinkly dress, and terrible angle)!

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/MewithMissmetallicmagenta.jpg


----------



## sammydoll

Bags- you're so gorgeous!!


----------



## kymmie

Bags, you have the best hair!  I love your hair in the last picture.  I cannot get mine to do that!!! Hair envy ensues...


----------



## minami

for a night out to dinner - an Adrianna Papell dress with my Chanel miniflap in lambskin with gold hardware!


----------



## RoseMary

^ cute, i love your bag!


----------



## minami

^^ so kind of u rosemary..thanks!


----------



## couturequeen

I purchased my first DVF dress several months ago and I was excited to finally take off the tags and wear it to my friend's wedding.  It's the small dentelle pattern.  Another wedding attendee and her daughter unofficially named me as the best dressed woman.



I accessorized with some red patent Nine West thongs and a black clutch from my personal collection.


----------



## lawchick

I _LOVE_ that dress couturequeen.  It looks so good on you too.  Is it silk or jersey?


----------



## blew415

couturequeen, very classy.  Love the fit on you


----------



## couturequeen

lawchick said:


> I _LOVE_ that dress couturequeen.  It looks so good on you too.  Is it silk or jersey?



Silk!  It has a pink sheen to it.  Thanks for the comments ladies!


----------



## daffie

couturequeen - gorgeous dress!


----------



## bubbleloba

Here's today's outfit.  Pardon the dity mirror.  





Nanette Lepore jacket and blouse
Rock and Republic jeans
YSL Muse
Ellen Tracy pumps


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Bags 4 me:  OH MG GOD that embroidered folk style dress is STUNINING!!!! It is gorgeous and you look amazing in it!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

J Crew cotton sweater
Banana Republic black stretch cotton skirt
J Crew black patent d'orsay heels (can't see)
Black patent bag from Neiman Marcus beauty week


----------



## mr. couturier

^^
That's a great color on you, DC-Cutie!  You look very nice.


----------



## Bags4me

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Bags: you look awesome!


Thanks QueenofDa702
Thanks *Kymmie* for the compliment on my hair, I have a new haircut now, I went back to layers but this time from my bangs down so I can get more wave when I blowdry it with diffuser and Frederik Fekkai Curl enhancer, the haircut it is really practical as well when I want a straight look.
If you have some natural wave in your hair then try to get many layers all over then style it as above, it will work.

Thanks *SammyDoll, *you are the one with amazing features, love how you project your youth and Spirit.

Thanks *RosieReseanna*, this dress was a good Ebay find, love all the colors with the black backround.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mr. couturier said:


> ^^
> That's a great color on you, DC-Cutie!  You look very nice.



 Thanks Mr. Couturier


----------



## Cristina

Everyone looks beautiful!  I love this thread 

*DC-Cutie* - I'm with Mr. Couturier, that color looks great on you!

*Bags* - OMG I think you have posted my favorite Bags looks so far.  That green and white top!  That stunning embroidered dress!   You look beautiful.


----------



## Triple Crown

Couturequeen, your dress is beautiful. I am going to try to find it for myself....I need a cute summer dress.


----------



## Bags4me

*



			
				Bags[/B said:
			
		


			- OMG I think you have posted my favorite Bags looks so far. That green and white top! That stunning embroidered dress!  You look beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Cristina, I am glad you like it.*


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I just came back from vacation with tons of outfit pics, lol.  Here we go!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

1 more


----------



## Bags4me

LivinLuxuriously said:


> 1 more


This is my favorite, the bag, the cute shoes, top and jeans, looks like you had fun in that cool place.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

^^^ I was in Montauk (East Hampton, NY)


----------



## pghandbag

I love seeing all the outfits posted here but really hadn't mustered the courage to put up my own. I took one today, though so I might as well share it! I apologize for the crappy quality. I am still learning how to master the art of the self-photo. So for now you get the kind of crappy mirror shot. 

From head to toe: 
Clear plastic prada glasses
bcbg girls dress
marc by marc jacobs eyelet tote in violet 
old navy rubber flats (my crocs-alternative for rainy days)


----------



## la miss

*LivinLuxuriously*: you are workin' the summer chic look!!!

*pghandbag*: I absolutely love the eyeglasses and the dress is simply adorable.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*LivinLuxuriously: *Cute outfits!


----------



## DiscountDiva

CGreenOC said:


> The flats are Tory Burch- you can usually find them at Nordstrom, Saks, etc. You can also go directly to Tory Burch's website - they have a variety of colors.  I have the black patent leather and LOVE IT!!!! You can also try www.shopbop.com they have a lot available....



Thank you sooo much for the info.


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks *envyme*, *kymmie*,* ldq31!* I got that dress off of the clearance rack and paid around $50 for it. I love the material. I was Audrey Hepburn for a day. LOL!

Everyone is looking so gorgeous (and so are the bags).


----------



## Lola

Diane von Furstenburg wrap dress--Petite Ladybug pattern
Ellen Tracy slingback stillettos


----------



## Lola

I never thought I would fit into this dress after I had my baby. It was a great day when I was able to fit into this dress again! 

Tadashi dress
Banana Republic sandals


----------



## xxsillyx

Juicy Couture Heart Shape pockets shirt
Juicy black hoodie
Steve Madden Ballet flats
Burberry messenger bag


----------



## yasjencon2

all the recent outfits are so cute


----------



## Bags4me

I had a good shopping experience today, I found some cute Marc by Marc Jacobs black wedges, the one with zipper on the side, a cool Dior gloss and some Chanel and Bobbi Brown makeup, every summer I try to clean up my makeup trains..anyway this was my outfit 
Banana Republic crocheted top and tee underneath.
Seven For All Mankind jeans
Celine Gladiator Sandals
My carryall LV Batignolles
Turquoise necklace
Mother of pearl bracelet..and btw HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE.


----------



## pghandbag

THank you la miss!!


----------



## guccisima

Lola said:


> Diane von Furstenburg wrap dress--Petite Ladybug pattern
> Ellen Tracy slingback stillettos


  Lola, i love your dress! You lok fantastic!


----------



## blew415

Bags- love the outfit!!


----------



## Bags4me

blew415 said:


> Bags- love the outfit!!


Thanks *blew415*


----------



## kymmie

Bags,
You need to move to Hollywood, work as a stylist and show these starlet/IT girls, how to dress.


----------



## gris

Oh this is so fun - I cant believe I didnt see this thread...lol.....


----------



## Bags4me

kymmie said:


> Bags,
> You need to move to Hollywood, work as a stylist and show these starlet/IT girls, how to dress.


 
LOL..thanks


----------



## tanj

mssmelanie said:


> I wish the screenprint didn't get stretched on this tank top...but I thought you might all enjoy my shopping outfit for today.


 
Mel thanks for the link to David and Goliath where you got your cute tank from.I gotta get back on there and buy me one of those in a fitted tee.I seen pajamas and all sorts of other stuff I want.DH is going to just shake his head but he's going to find the shirt amusing once I get one.

Thanks


----------



## surlygirl

Bags4me - All of your outfitst are SO cute. Your last outfit is so cute and casually chic. It just says summer! Love it. Just bought a pair of white Sevens so I am going to have to try a Bags inspired outfit!


----------



## Lissis




----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bags are usual you are SUPER COOL!


----------



## Lola

From Sarah Jessica Parker's clothing line 'Bitten':

Black and white striped racerback tank
Purple ruched top with drawstring bottom
Ankle length skinny denim with ankle zip


----------



## coachwife6

Bags4me said:


> Hi Everyone..here couple casual outfits from yesterday and today..and a smile to all of you:
> Max Studio top..used to be a dress..lol, Abercrombie pants, Ann Klein silver sandals and United color of Benneton belt, vintage moder of pearl bracelet.



It's been awhile since I've been on, and I needed a fix. Your son's photo taking skills just keep getting better and better. This shirt rocks.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Another random outfit from vaca - very bummin' it on a brisk beachy morning.


----------



## Bags4me

coachwife6 said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on, and I needed a fix. Your son's photo taking skills just keep getting better and better. This shirt rocks.


Thanks *coachwife6* and he really love to take pics, I am very happy he has a new hobbie.
Thanks *ali-bagpuss*
*Surlygirl* thanks, I really love white jeans for Summer, I have 3 pairs that I wear a lot, this seven in the pic, Seven Dojo and True Religion Joeys..they all are so versatile, I am sure you will enjoy yours, they are easy to pair with so many cute tops and shoes.


----------



## Bags4me

Here the outfit I wore..all black and white with a touch of blue.
Theory pants
Cotton Island top
Jewelbox necklace
Mother of pearl bracelet
Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes
and LV bag.


----------



## Banana311

Lola, I love your sense of style.  You look absolutly fabulous


----------



## Charlie

Bags4me said:


> Here the outfit I wore..all black and white with a touch of blue.
> Theory pants
> Cotton Island top
> Jewelbox necklace
> Mother of pearl bracelet
> Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes
> and LV bag.


 

you are so beautiful, and I love your Diego Rivera paint as well.. totally love your style


----------



## Charlie

Bags4me said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you all are enjoying these wonderful Spring weather, I know I am  we have been riding our bikes all this week, no choice than post my favorite biker outfit and btw now I ride a bigger bike than my Honda CBR600  now I ride often this YAMAHA R1, it is sweet, I am loving it.
> Anyway..
> Hudson jeans stretch, best for riding bikes or horses.
> Joe Rocket racing jacket
> Puma green and pink tennis shoes, great grip with these babies.
> Shoei Helmet
> Chanel 5076 sunglasses, fashionable and strong.
> and Banana Republic tee, not showing.


 

WOW.. you should be a model.. I can't believe i just went through all these pages looking for pics of you.... so pathetic ... i want to be like you...


----------



## tanj

Bags4me said:


> Here the outfit I wore..all black and white with a touch of blue.
> Theory pants
> Cotton Island top
> Jewelbox necklace
> Mother of pearl bracelet
> Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes
> and LV bag.


 
Love it!


----------



## tanj

CRYLATER3 said:


> WOW.. you should be a model.. I can't believe i just went through all these pages looking for pics of you.... so pathetic ... i want to be like you...


 
Bags4me you look great with your bike!I can't wait till DH teaches me how to ride so I can get my own bike!


----------



## [vogue]

It's summer!!

Ralph Lauren black polo tee
Junk de Luxe camel coloured 3/4 shorts
Hermes cream mocassins
Hermes black clic clac
dVb black oversized sunglasses
LV damier azur keepall50

no pics today...too tired from my holiday!


----------



## Lissis

Bags4me, lovely outfit.


----------



## sonya

Bags4me, love the pop of blue!


----------



## dallas

Bags4me you are truly gorgeous.


----------



## IWearHeels

I am wearing a C & C California t shirt and on top of that is a marc jacobs cami marc by marc jacobs jeans with the Ms on the butts. Chanel earrings Marc by Marc Jacobs mary janes heels.!! and in the other room is my MARC JACOBS blue multi pocket bag.. Im going out to CHEVYS


----------



## IWearHeels

where can I buy Bitten by Sarah Jessica?


----------



## Bags4me

CRYLATER3 said:


> you are so beautiful, and I love your Diego Rivera paint as well.. totally love your style


Thanks *CRYLATER3, *Diego Rivera is my favorite artist and btw I am very flatter you took the time to see all my picsnot patetic at all, I have done the same with many stylish ladies here.
Thanks *Dallas and lissis  *you are so kind.
*SonYa*, this bag is one of my favorites, it does help to spice up neutral outfits.
*tanja* thanks and make sure you start with a smaller bikes, I started with a tiny 70 then moved up to a Honda CBR 600 and now I ride often my boyfriend's Yamaha R1, it is harder but way more fun. Please don't forget to wear full protection, at lease your upper body and good helmet.
*vogue** PLEASE POST YOUR PICS*, YOUR OUTFITS SOUND SO COOL.


----------



## cyndi

bubbleloba said:


> Here's today's outfit. Pardon the dity mirror.
> 
> View attachment 209598
> View attachment 209599
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore jacket and blouse
> Rock and Republic jeans
> YSL Muse
> Ellen Tracy pumps


I especially love your jacket and bag. 

Thanks for sharing everyone. It's too much fun looking!


----------



## cyndi

bubbleloba said:


> View attachment 205667
> 
> 
> From over the weekend...
> 
> J Crew yellow sweater
> AX white pants
> Michael Kors white sandals
> Dior Boston bag


Oh, you have little pink Dior bag! I'm so jealous!


----------



## cyndi

cityoflight said:


> hi everyone this my yesterday outfit ^^


Ooo I love this. Casual but so cute.


----------



## IWearHeels

where can i buy bitten??


----------



## fendifemale

IWearHeels said:


> where can i buy bitten??


Steve and Barry's.


----------



## Bags4me

How about some love for a Target dress I went to target to get bathroom cleaners and walked out with this dress..lol, I was telling some people that sometimes I forget that I am the mother of a college kid and a 11 year old wearing stuff like this  but hey..one life to live, right?


----------



## tanj

Bags4me said:


> How about some love for a Target dress I went to target to get bathroom cleaners and walked out with this dress..lol, I was telling some people that sometimes I forget that I am the mother of a college kid and a 11 year old wearing stuff like this  but hey..one life to live, right?


 
No way you look like a college kid yourself.our pulling my leg right?

Your whole outfit is cute.Ain't it funny how it happens like that when you go to the store,lol.


----------



## ducky112

Bags4me said:


> Here the outfit I wore..all black and white with a touch of blue.
> Theory pants
> Cotton Island top
> Jewelbox necklace
> Mother of pearl bracelet
> Marc by Marc Jacobs shoes
> and LV bag.



cute top!


----------



## sammydoll

Okkkayy so this outfit i wore to a baseball game.. i was going with a friend that has been annoying me like crazzzyyy so i wore all pink to cheer myself up!  

Pink Lacoste vneck tshirt
Pink Alexander McQueen scarf (thanks BagAngel!!)
Pink Tarina Tarantino flower clip
True Religion Johnny jeans (my faves that i live in)
Stuart Weitzman wedge heels
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City






Wore this next outfit to show off my favourite new shoes, they're so hot!

Dior tank top
True Religion Kate jeans
Via Spiga heels (you girls neeeeeed these!!)
headband= Nordstrom
Yves Saint Laurent Check Medium Downtown












Thanks everyonee!


----------



## svetty

i always look at this thread but i have finally decided to start posting my outfits here too!!
i went to a birthday bbq on sunday and this is what i wore
Top by Mint
Cropped pants by Monaco
Chloe handbag
Shoes by Pied a terre


----------



## kymmie

svetty, those shoes are adorable!!!


----------



## la miss

Everybody looks so gorgeous!!!


----------



## edsbgrl

Bags4me said:


> How about some love for a Target dress I went to target to get bathroom cleaners and walked out with this dress..lol, I was telling some people that sometimes I forget that I am the mother of a college kid and a 11 year old wearing stuff like this  but hey..one life to live, right?


 
Wait a min?!  Did you say you are a mother of a college kid?  No way!  You look so young yourself


----------



## sonya

Those shoes are gorgeous! 




sammydoll said:


> Thanks everyonee!


----------



## merde111

Sammydoll, you are always adorable, and super gorgeous to boot!  I'm drooling over those Via Spigas!

bags4me, I love that you wear both designer and Target items--it's that kind of versatility and ability to spot good items anywhere that marks a true style diva!  Also, I loooooove your new shorter hair with the bangs--your hair looks good long, too, but the shorter style suits your petite frame (and your hair is so SHINY!)

Svetty, thanks for posting--love that top; that kind of neckline looks amazing on you!

One of these days I'll get my  butt in gear and actually take pictures so I can post here too ;-D


----------



## Bags4me

OMG!! Sammydoll, I need those shoes, where did you get them from? I want them  and btw you look so adorable even with casual outfit, love your style.

merde111, thanks so much for compliment, I really did not take much of the length on my hair, but I did add a lots of layers so looks fuller now, thanks again for compliment

edsbgrl and tanj.. thanks for not to believe I have a 18 and 11 year old sons..lol, but I do and they are my world, I just got good genes from my mother sidemaybe my outside does not show my age, but in my inside I am like a mom

svetty, love your outfit and thanks for take the time to post it, I really like your bag, great choice.


----------



## sammydoll

merde- that's so sweet of you, thank you!! 

bags-  you neeeeddd these shoes, hehe  Here's the link! http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2941488...+spiga+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## Bags4me

sammydoll said:


> merde- that's so sweet of you, thank you!!
> 
> bags- you neeeeddd these shoes, hehe Here's the link! http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2941488...+spiga+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


Aww!! Thanks Sammy, I am in a shoe face right now, looking for nice shoes for Fall and Winter, so far I foun this pair I posted in the shoe board yesterday by Moschino.. I took many pics with different tights, so you all can see how versatile they are for any season.


----------



## svetty

Thank you everyone for such a sweet welcome 
Merde111 - Thank you *blush* although my bra kept peeking out of this top - i still loved how it fitted - i got a lot of compliments from my friends at bbq too
Bags4me - First of all - let me tell you - I LOVE your style!! Oh and these new shoes you got are TDF!! So versatile - and they look very comfy too!!
Oh and this Chloe - was a gift from my father and so far my favorite bag in my entire closet ))))


----------



## pablohoney

This is what i wear today:
- Zara top
- JBrand 912 jeans in Ink
- Jeffrey Campbell loveboat flats
- Balenciaga french blue city
- Handmade necklace

I felt like a rainbow but oh well, I love colors. And um.. excuse the mess :shame:


----------



## keya

Bags4me said:


> Hi Everyone..here couple casual outfits from yesterday and today..and a smile to all of you:
> Max Studio top..used to be a dress..lol, Abercrombie pants, Ann Klein silver sandals and United color of Benneton belt, vintage moder of pearl bracelet.
> 
> and today my Mexidress, Ann Klein gold sandals, LV bag and same bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my smile to you..and btw my 11 year old youngest son took last two pics.



Bags, I have a dress that looks almost exactly like that, that I got in Mexico a few years back. I wore it the other day, it's so comfy. and yours look really good on you!


----------



## Cristina

Great dress, Bags!  The color is beautiful and the shoes look awesome with it.  Wonderful outfit! 



Bags4me said:


> How about some love for a Target dress I went to target to get bathroom cleaners and walked out with this dress..lol, I was telling some people that sometimes I forget that I am the mother of a college kid and a 11 year old wearing stuff like this  but hey..one life to live, right?


----------



## marcjfanatic

you are so chic!!!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Bags4me said:


> How about some love for a Target dress I went to target to get bathroom cleaners and walked out with this dress..lol, I was telling some people that sometimes I forget that I am the mother of a college kid and a 11 year old wearing stuff like this  but hey..one life to live, right?



Girl, that dress is HOT!

And, if you dont _look_ like a mother of a college kid and an 11 y/o, then why would you dress like one??


----------



## blew415

Bags- gorgeous as always!


----------



## bayb07

Everyone looks amazing. You ladies have such a sense of style. Okay, so it's my first time posting and I'm nervous, but here goes....
This is my outfit for today





close up of my shirt





Have a great night.


----------



## bb10lue

Hehe~my first post in this thread!!!
Roy wool dress
J-Brand 10'' jeans
Miss Sixty flats
Chanel bag
Chanel J12 watch
Pandora bracelet
Sports girl necklace


----------



## madl's_gal

You look great, bb10lue! If you don't mind me asking, how tall are you? I like how your J-Brand skinnies fit and the length look great (most of my skinnies are longer than my regular jeans to get that bunched-up effect)-- been looking for one that'll look good just right below the ankles... did you have to hem yours? Thanks so much!


----------



## bb10lue

^^Thanks, Im5'7. The 10'' ones are actually shorter than other ones, so no need to hem them.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

bayb07 said:


> Everyone looks amazing. You ladies have such a sense of style. Okay, so it's my first time posting and I'm nervous, but here goes....
> This is my outfit for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of my shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night.



 that shirt!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

bb10lue said:


> Hehe~my first post in this thread!!!
> Roy wool dress
> J-Brand 10'' jeans
> Miss Sixty flats
> Chanel bag
> Chanel J12 watch
> Pandora bracelet
> Sports girl necklace



You look too cute!! I love your bag!


----------



## wordpast

bb10lue said:


> Hehe~my first post in this thread!!!
> Roy wool dress
> J-Brand 10'' jeans
> Miss Sixty flats
> Chanel bag
> Chanel J12 watch
> Pandora bracelet
> Sports girl necklace



Cute!


----------



## Charlie

Originally Posted by bb10lue  
Hehe~my first post in this thread!!!
Roy wool dress
J-Brand 10'' jeans
Miss Sixty flats
Chanel bag
Chanel J12 watch
Pandora bracelet
Sports girl necklace

i've seen you on the chanel forum (your chanel in action), love the necklace.. where can i get one ??


----------



## bb10lue

^^Thank you!! I got the necklace from DIVA (http://www.diva.net.au/).[SIZE=-1] It costs about A$20.
[/SIZE]


----------



## DC-Cutie

this was my casual shopping day outfit
Tres  Tunic dress, made out of bamboo and it's sooooooo soft (from my yoga studio Tranquil Space)
Gold J. Crew capri flats
Gold J. crew handbag


----------



## la miss

H&M necklace
Anthropologie top
Azzedine Alaïa skirt
Betsey Johnson wedges

I'll post a better photograph of the shoes tomorrow.


----------



## la miss

bayb07 said:


> close up of my shirt



*bayb07* your shirt is so pretty


----------



## babypie

la miss said:


> View attachment 215974
> 
> 
> H&M necklace
> Anthropologie top
> Azzedine Alaïa skirt
> Betsey Johnson wedges
> 
> I'll post a better photograph of the shoes tomorrow.


 
very cute!  loving the necklace & shoes especially


----------



## bayb07

Queenofda702 & La Miss, thank you very much.  I can't think of the designer right now, I got the shirt on sale at saks off 5th(my favorite store).  La Miss & DC Cutie you guys look too cute.


----------



## tanj

This is my first post in this section.It looks so fun so I thought I would give it a try!Well in a few minutes I'm off to get a hair cut and get my nails/feet done.So I wanted to dress comfy.

No accessories,lol
Juicy Couture Shirred dress blk
Z. Cavaricci gauchos
Havaianas blk
not pictured is my LV Pap 30 old version (Looks like its going to rain)


----------



## coachwife6

Everyone looks great. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I'm always lurking in this post and there are some real stylequeens here! 

Here's my outfit for today:
Nougat top and blouse
Black Diesel jeans
Silver flats
Guess watch
charm bracelet (gift from my RAOK buddy)
laura ashley tote (gift from my RAOK buddy)


----------



## la miss

Thanks babypie and bay07. This is a repost of yesterday's outfit with a closeup of the Betsey Johnson wedges. I love these shoes.


----------



## bayb07

La Miss, shoes are fierce.


----------



## daffie

la miss - those shoes are gorgeous!!


----------



## Sar

la miss, I love your skirt!


----------



## blew415

la miss- love the shoes


----------



## la miss

*bayb07, daffie, Sar, blew415* thanks you guys 

Here's my outfit for today:
Vivienne Westwood top
Paul & Joe skirt
Marc Jacobs slingbacks


----------



## wordpast

la miss said:


> View attachment 215974
> 
> 
> H&M necklace
> Anthropologie top
> Azzedine Alaïa skirt
> Betsey Johnson wedges
> 
> I'll post a better photograph of the shoes tomorrow.



What a cute outfit :okay:


----------



## Think2Day

Today's outfit for work was:

Diane vonFurstenberg Empire wrap dress
Christian Louboutin knotted open toe sandals in burgundy
kate spade francis satchel in white nylon
Gucci Toggle necklace


----------



## dorcell

la miss those mj slingbacks are hot!!!


----------



## Spo0oky

The other day I had an oral exam in college so I needed to be dressed-up:

_Emporio Armani_ black suit
_Tommy Hilfiger_ blue shirt
_Dolce & Gabbana_ blue tie
No name black shoes

(Sorry but I didn't took pictures)


----------



## Bags4me

You all ladies are looking FANTASTIC.

I am enyoying Summer, finally I can dress down and air out my skin
Today I wore my favorite tunic ever, it is an original African tunic..
did I post it before? not sure, but here again today with my gold gladiator by Kenneth Cole, LV Noe.


----------



## Think2Day

Bags4me, LOVE your tunic! It's amazing! You look stunning as well.


----------



## choozen1ne

love that tunic , eveyone dress so cute and chic


----------



## LivinLuxuriously




----------



## la miss

Thanks *wordpast* and *dorcell*
*Bags4me* your tunic is beautiful. I love the color of your bag too.

Today I had to run errands:

Twisted heart sweats (shorts)
Express tee
BCBG cashmere cropped cardigan
African necklace (from Tanzania I think)
Barneys New York sandals


----------



## dorcell

Tanj love your Juicy Couture Shirred dress.  It looks comfy.  Hey, I'm from S'port also. I'm a graduate of Byrd High.


----------



## Danica

LivinLuxuriously said:


>



Love this outfit! so cute!!


----------



## cityoflight

cyndi said:


> Ooo I love this. Casual but so cute.



Thank you for your words


----------



## Indigowaters

*Bags*, love it! You've got to tell me where I can get one. 





Bags4me said:


> You all ladies are looking FANTASTIC.
> 
> I am enyoying Summer, finally I can dress down and air out my skin
> Today I wore my favorite tunic ever, it is an original African tunic..
> did I post it before? not sure, but here again today with my gold gladiator by Kenneth Cole, LV Noe.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

la miss said:


> *bayb07, daffie, Sar, blew415* thanks you guys
> 
> Here's my outfit for today:
> Vivienne Westwood top
> Paul & Joe skirt
> Marc Jacobs slingbacks
> 
> View attachment 216411
> View attachment 216410
> View attachment 216412



I love this outfit:-  Very classy, not fussy, TDF shoes!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Menna

This top and these shoes am i wearing with a dark jeans. There was nobody who could take a picture for me sorry.




Hope everyone can see my picture ,because this is the first time i send a picture here:s


----------



## Danica

Menna said:


> This top and these shoes am i wearing with a dark jeans. There was nobody who could take a picture for me sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone can see my picture ,because this is the first time i send a picture here:s



Very cute!!


----------



## cyndi

I don't have a camera, so I'll just post some pics of the items. 

Top -- Ann Taylor square neck tee 
Jeans -- Seven Baja Roxy 
Shoes -- Keds Kitchey 
Purse -- Hot pink Julie K 

Sorry no personal photo.


----------



## cyndi

bb10lue said:


> Hehe~my first post in this thread!!!
> Roy wool dress
> J-Brand 10'' jeans
> Miss Sixty flats
> Chanel bag
> Chanel J12 watch
> Pandora bracelet
> Sports girl necklace


You look so cute! You're not cold are you, lol? What the heck is Roy? Cute sweater. Thanks for posting.


----------



## la miss

cute shoes *cyndi*. I want them.


----------



## LoracNJ

cyndi said:


> You look so cute! You're not cold are you, lol? What the heck is Roy? Cute sweater. Thanks for posting.


 
I think she's from Australia and it's winter over there now for them. Not as cold as we have it over here, but definately chilly.


----------



## wordpast

Bags4me said:


> You all ladies are looking FANTASTIC.
> 
> I am enyoying Summer, finally I can dress down and air out my skin
> Today I wore my favorite tunic ever, it is an original African tunic..
> did I post it before? not sure, but here again today with my gold gladiator by Kenneth Cole, LV Noe.



Love Love Love this.


----------



## svetty

wordpast said:


> Love Love Love this.



Bags that yellow tunic is TDF!! SOOOOO pretty!!! And it suits you sooo well! you should start your own thread  with all your outfits!! You have such a great taste!


----------



## bb10lue

LoracNJ said:


> I think she's from Australia and it's winter over there now for them. Not as cold as we have it over here, but definately chilly.



Hehe....yep...its *winter* down here!!


----------



## glistenpearls

OMG, I just found this thread!
You girls are so fashionable, kinda embarrass to put mine up, please don't laugh 

I'm wearing
Review black dress with ruffles sleeves and collar with brooches and YSL sandals


----------



## glistenpearls

btw how to make the pics large with no thumbnails?


----------



## cyndi

Sorry, just running errands today! 

Top -- Juicy tee
Short -- J Brand 
Purse -- Anna Corinna


----------



## ldq31

I just caught up on all the style here. Fab Girls. Bags you are the shat!!! La Miss please mail those Betsy wedges to my house STAT!!!! Heres me at my friends wedding. These past two months I have been to nothing but weddings.


----------



## fendifemale

glistenpearls said:


> OMG, I just found this thread!
> You girls are so fashionable, kinda embarrass to put mine up, please don't laugh
> 
> I'm wearing
> Review black dress with ruffles sleeves and collar with brooches and YSL sandals


I LOVE those shoes!


----------



## la miss

ldq31 said:


> I just caught up on all the style here. Fab Girls. Bags you are the shat!!! La Miss please mail those Betsy wedges to my house STAT!!!! Heres me at my friends wedding. These past two months I have been to nothing but weddings.



LOL. Girl, that color is fabulous. Maybe we could do a swap. That dress!!! GIMME GIMME


----------



## babypie

Menna said:


> This top and these shoes am i wearing with a dark jeans. There was nobody who could take a picture for me sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone can see my picture ,because this is the first time i send a picture here:s


 
Where are those shoes from? Love them!


----------



## minami

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1250/842824985_b432fa77d6_m.jpg


Navy skirt and top from Ann Taylor
Salvatore F. shoes
Hayden Harnett suki lady bag in saddle..


----------



## Menna

babypie said:


> Where are those shoes from? Love them!


Thank you!
Bought them here in holland in a shop called pieces!

Someone is selling them on ebay in red!


----------



## cyndi

Top -- Miss 60 tee 
Shorts -- Goldsign cutoffs 
Shoes -- Converse MJs  
Earrings -- Ralph Lauren tags


----------



## lolitakali

First try at this post.  
My today's attire.

Top -- Barneys NY 
Details: Chain-link back, teal color, kimono style

Skirt -- Cache 
Details: Ruffles mid-length in tarnish gold

Belt -- Nordstrom's 
Details: Bronze leather with antique buckle

Shoes -- Cynthia Vincent 
Details: Snake skin "gold" with "bronze" Chiffon knot

Bag -- Prada
Details: Tobacco and gold tessuto

GYM change (Still trying to lose weight. LOL!)

Top -- Barneys NY 
Details: Black spagetti strap with bubble waist

Capri -- D & G 
Details: Multi-color print

Shoes -- Nike Free 5.0 (Not shown)


----------



## bb10lue

Me yesterday:


----------



## bb10lue

Me today~!
Cashmere dress
Alexander McQueen scarf
J-brand 12'' skinny jeans
Miss sixty shoes
Chanel bag
Chanel J12 watch
Diva gold necklace
Pandora bracelet


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

-Clu colorblock tank
-Raven Tailored jeans
-Urban Outfitters silver cuff bracelet
-gold Havaianas (which broke shortly after I took the picture...)


----------



## cyndi

bb10lue said:


> Me yesterday:


You look so cute. I like your tops.


----------



## bb10lue

^^Thank you!!!!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Nasty rainy day out today... oversized sweater-top with skinny jeans:


----------



## blew415

^^ Cute outfit


----------



## bb10lue

Me today:
French Connection knit dress
Alexander McQueen scarf
Miss sixty boots
Chanel jumbo flap
Chanel J12 watch
Pandora bracelet


----------



## aritziababe

bb10lue, you have great sense of style! love all your outfit and chanel bagsss....


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm going for the care free casual Friday for work today 

J Crew top
7 Jeans (that I got for $29 from the Denim Bar)
J crew silver belt and capri flats
Kooba Natash in Ink


----------



## Paris29

Vintage blue and white stripey top
Grey cotton jersey vest (Singapore)
Topshop lace miniskirt
Miss Sixty J-Lot skinny jeans
Blue patent flats (HK)
Black shrug (Singapore)
Yaumama tweed coat
Knitted belt
Grey knitted hat
Vintage black bakelite necklacee


----------



## cyndi

Top -- Black cotton tank 
Pants -- Vince cropped cotton
Shoes -- Anne Klein sandals 
Bag -- Betsey satchel black 
Cuff -- Black leather cuff


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

My outfit last night in celebration of my friend quitting her job:


----------



## daffie

^I love your top!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

daffie said:


> ^I love your top!



Forever 21


----------



## pisdapisda79

Another great outfit DC-Cutie, you always look so great & casual at the same time



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going for the care free casual Friday for work today
> 
> J Crew top
> 7 Jeans (that I got for $29 from the Denim Bar)
> J crew silver belt and capri flats
> Kooba Natash in Ink


----------



## oogiewoogie

bb10lue said:


> Me today:
> French Connection knit dress
> Alexander McQueen scarf
> Miss sixty boots
> Chanel jumbo flap
> Chanel J12 watch
> Pandora bracelet




*Adorable... Love all your outfits...* ​


----------



## awong10

bb10lue said:


> Me today:
> French Connection knit dress
> Alexander McQueen scarf
> Miss sixty boots
> Chanel jumbo flap
> Chanel J12 watch
> Pandora bracelet


 
What are the name of your Miss Sixty boots??


----------



## icechampagne

bb10lue - I always love when you post lol. I love your style!


----------



## pghandbag

Holy Chanel Envy! 
Wow, I love your recent looks, *bb10lue!!!


*


----------



## pghandbag

My outfit for going out with a fellow grad student last night (excuse the end of summer semester clutter behind me):







-Prada glasses
 -Vintage necklace from an antique shop in my hometown
 -Bitten striped tshirt
 -Banana Republic cardi
 -Belt from Anthropologie
 -Wooden bracelet from Kohls
 -Swatch "Fisherman" watch
 -Skirt with appliqué embroidered bird (bought at the local "handmaid arcade craft showcase"... they were women's trousers refashioned into a pencil skirt)
 -Target leopard print wedges

 The shot's sort of a funny angle but whatever. Better than my default to mirror shots.


----------



## pghandbag

Details: 







Bird appliqué skirt

And the bag I carried that night:
MBMJ luxy leather faridah 
Decorated with a Missoni Scarf


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

^gorgeous pieces, *pghandbag.*


----------



## lothlorien14

Yesterdays Casual outfit: 

Black polo neck
Grey soft trousers 
Diesel Belt 
French Connection sandals (not seen)


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

-Anthropologie top
-C&C California leggings
-Dolce Vita sandals (not pictured)


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

wow that's huge... sorry... enjoy an up close and personal perspective 


ETA: fixed!


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks Carrie Bradshaw! I love your yellow anthro top!!


----------



## lothlorien14

Todays outfit:

White tunic tucked into trousers
Dark Blue wide trousers
Diesel belt


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

-Primp splatter print skirt
-Hanes beater
-Dolce Vita sandals
-Andrea Brueckner bag

boring, i know...







unicorn on the back:


----------



## cyndi

Vince sleeveless tee, white  
Ralph Lauren earrings, silver 
Ralph Lauren cargo crops, navy 
Converse ballet flats, white


----------



## xiannie

*bb10lue style
*


----------



## cyndi

Top -- Forever 21 bow top
Shorts -- J Brand cutoffs 
Shoes -- Cynthia 12th Street sandals
Purse -- Alexis Hudson silver snakeskin bag
Earrings -- silver spikey hoops


----------



## frannita

LivinLuxuriously said:


> My outfit last night in celebration of my friend quitting her job:



I got this top in blue but you look way better in it than I do! It's not fair!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

^^ lol!  I'm sure that's not true


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I absolutely adore this thread although I have only posted on it twice.

That is mainly for two reasons - One being that you are all so stylish and lovely it makes me feel frumpy and fat, and the other being that with the british weather as it is I would be wearing Jeans, Tshirt, Jumper and Wellies all the time!

Keep the photos coming - I plan my wardrobe by everyone else.

I'm in the process of losing about 6 stone - I've lost 3 and have another 3 to go so when I see you all wearing beautiful things (especially Hi Heels Fire Engine Red Cashmere Knit Trousers!) I plan what items I need to buy for my new slim wardrobe.

You're all inspiring thanks.


----------



## bb10lue

Nothing exciting~warm & comfy outfit for uni today:


----------



## oceancitygirl

bb10lue said:


> Me today:
> French Connection knit dress
> Alexander McQueen scarf
> Miss sixty boots
> Chanel jumbo flap
> Chanel J12 watch
> Pandora bracelet


Lovely outfit once again, I love when you post.


----------



## [vogue]

bb10lue: love your outfits! it's definitely a very refreshing take on an edgy-classic look. i love it! love your Alexander McQueen scarf and chanels!


----------



## elmel

bubbleloba said:


> Donning a trench to deal with the unpredictable SF weather. It's sunny yet WINDY today.
> 
> View attachment 205671
> 
> 
> Gryphon trench
> James Perse tee
> James jeans
> Balenciaga rouge vif first


 


I LOVE your trench, bubble!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

OMG - firstly can I apologies for the filthy mirror - its my daughters and I'm going to clean it as soon as I have posted this!!!!!!!

This is me today - smart togs because I was in court today.

Shirt and Tank - Gap
Black Trousers - Armani
Shoes - LK Bennett

I took my Gucci Tote with me today.


----------



## la miss

*Ali-bagpuss* I love your look. Very well put together.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

bb10lue said:


> Nothing exciting~warm & comfy outfit for uni today:



Where does one buy a scarf like that and apx how much do they run?


----------



## ShoeLover

*Bb10lue*-great outfits!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

la miss said:


> *Ali-bagpuss* I love your look. Very well put together.



Oh thanks.  Not quite as trendy (or designer) as most of the people on this thread but I like to contribute!


----------



## clucreciala

outfits from this week




























beeh. work.


----------



## clucreciala

last week


----------



## Hats

AHhh!  I love your Vert D'eau!!!  ERg.  Makes me want one soo bad!  Haha, I'm off to get myself a City.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

I wore 2 outfits today, lol.  Sorry for the quality - it's my macbook cam.















And from a few days ago:


----------



## itstiffany

clucreciala said:


> last week


 
WHoa, loving your dresses! you have a great sense of style!!


----------



## pghandbag

Wow *clucreciala!! 

So many beautiful looks! 
*


----------



## cyndi

LivinLuxuriously said:


> I wore 2 outfits today, lol. Sorry for the quality - it's my macbook cam.


You look cute in all your outfits, LivinLux. Please take the pics outside if you can!!


----------



## ShoeLover

*Clu*-I love your style!!!
Me:




3.1 Phillip Lim Dress
Chanel 2.55
Banana Republic Pumps (sooo comfy)


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

cyndi said:


> You look cute in all your outfits, LivinLux. Please take the pics outside if you can!!



I do sometimes, it's just so much more convenient to just use the camera on my laptop! 

Today's outfit:


----------



## clucreciala




----------



## blew415

^^Cute


----------



## love2shop

love the outfits!


----------



## la miss

lookin' good ladies


----------



## daffie

Livin - I love that green dress! Very casual yet sophisticated =)


----------



## MsWoods

Hi everybody, this is my first time posting in this thread. I adore all of your outfits, you are all so creative! Here are some of my outfits, I prefer a classic and clean style.


----------



## coachwife6

^^very nice Ms. Woods.


----------



## cyndi

ShoeLover said:


> *Clu*-I love your style!!!
> Me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Dress
> Chanel 2.55
> Banana Republic Pumps (sooo comfy)


I think it's illegal to wear Banana Republic shoes with Phillip Lim and Chanel. Busted!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^???


----------



## minami

Navy dress from target, necklace from Urban Outfitters and my Chanel patent reissue


----------



## wordbox

MsWoods, I love your style!


----------



## cityoflight

from last week


----------



## blew415

^very cute!


----------



## aquablueness

cityoflight, i usually don't have that much black in my wardrobe but you're making me consider it very much. you really know how to play it up!


----------



## cyndi

Nice, City of Light.


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Todays outfit:*

*Kookai skirt*
*Gap t-shirt*
*Paul Smith floral espadrille type wedges*
*Balenciaga Rouge Vif City*


----------



## cityoflight

aquablueness said:


> cityoflight, i usually don't have that much black in my wardrobe but you're making me consider it very much. you really know how to play it up!



Thank you aquablueness ^_^
i like to wear black with colorful accessories


----------



## cityoflight

blew415 said:


> ^very cute!



Thank you blew415


----------



## la miss

Pool party yesterday. LOL, check out my dorky pose!


----------



## lolitakali

la miss said:


> Pool party yesterday. LOL, check out my dorky pose!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225662



Very Nice!


----------



## lolitakali

rosieroseanna said:


> *Todays outfit:*
> 
> *Kookai skirt*
> *Gap t-shirt*
> *Paul Smith floral espadrille type wedges*
> *Balenciaga Rouge Vif City*




Nice!  

How old will you be???  I have about 10 more to loose too myself!  Working on it!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Today's outfit:









And a close up with my new cheap-o fashion sunnies:


----------



## la miss

lolitakali said:


> Very Nice!



Thank you lolitakali.


----------



## la miss

For a dinner party Sunday night:

Claudie Pierlot red tank dress
Celine Sandals
Celine Bittersweet bag


----------



## bb10lue

Today's outfit:
RICH shirt dress (got it on sale, very light and warm)
Leggings
Miss Sixty boots
Chanel bag & J12 watch


----------



## wipursemama

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Today's outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a close up with my new cheap-o fashion sunnies:


 

LOVE this look!!!

I also love all your posts!!!

Great style!!

Meredith


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

^^^^ thank you!  You just made my day!   I've been playing with _alot_ of looks lately - I guess that's what fashion's all about right?  

I wore this a bit earlier today - just a cute little sundress from H&M - the print is skulls


----------



## cyndi

la miss said:


> Pool party yesterday. LOL, check out my dorky pose!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225662


You look nice, LA Miss. It shows off your svelte figure.


----------



## bb10lue

Me today:

Miss sixty shirt
True Religion jeans
Diva necklace
Chanel bag
Miss sixty shoes


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

^^^^ where's the belt from?


----------



## bb10lue

^^Diesel


----------



## la miss

cyndi said:


> You look nice, LA Miss. It shows off your svelte figure.



Awww... thanks *cyndi*, I was a bit shy showing so much skin. But it was a pool party after all.... Hehe, it was fun though. I didn't show the bikini underneath 'cause I couldn't work up the nerve. Thanks for the compliment girlie! Summer's not over yet! Maybe I'll attempt some of the other "scanty" dresses hangng in the closet.


----------



## la miss

LivinLuxuriously said:


> ^^^^ thank you!  You just made my day!   I've been playing with _alot_ of looks lately - I guess that's what fashion's all about right?
> 
> I wore this a bit earlier today - just a cute little sundress from H&M - the print is skulls



Cute, cute, cute, cute. 
Umm... oh and by the way... so cute!!!!


----------



## wipursemama

cyndi said:


> You look nice, LA Miss. It shows off your svelte figure.


 
I totally agree!!!  If I had your body LA Miss I would dress like that all the time!!!!

I say - got it, then flaunt it!!!!

Meredith


----------



## la miss

bb10lue said:


> Me today:
> 
> Miss sixty shirt
> True Religion jeans
> Diva necklace
> Chanel bag
> Miss sixty shoes



LOVES IT!!! I want that bag!


----------



## lolitakali

bb10lue said:


> Me today:
> 
> Miss sixty shirt
> True Religion jeans
> Diva necklace
> Chanel bag
> Miss sixty shoes




Loved that look!  I always like a touch western or biker in my wardrobe.  Nice style!  Oh!  Miss Sixty shoes and boots are very comfy!


----------



## love2shop

bb10lue said:


> Me today:
> 
> Miss sixty shirt
> True Religion jeans
> Diva necklace
> Chanel bag
> Miss sixty shoes


U have such wonderful outfits!


----------



## bb10lue

Thank you guys!!!!


----------



## Keane Fan

bb10lue said:


> Thank you guys!!!!


Yep..you definitely have amazing outfits and bags.. I'm jealous!


----------



## MsWoods

this was my outfit for a party.


----------



## ShoeLover

Express Top
COH Jeans
Balenciaga Bag
Manolo Blahnik Pumps (signed by him)


----------



## sammydoll

Here's my outfit for today!  Seeing Fiona Apple, yayy! 

Ralph Lauren lime green tshirt
True Religion Grey Kate Capris
Bettye Mullee flats
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City


----------



## la miss

oooh, Sammy you are HOT! Love those shoes girly!


----------



## la miss

MsWoods said:


> this was my outfit for a party.



You look good in those jeans!


----------



## la miss

wipursemama said:


> I totally agree!!!  If I had your body LA Miss I would dress like that all the time!!!!
> 
> I say - got it, then flaunt it!!!!
> 
> Meredith



Thank you Meredith!


----------



## la miss

ShoeLover said:


> Express Top
> COH Jeans
> Balenciaga Bag
> Manolo Blahnik Pumps (signed by him)



I'm soooo jealous! Loving it!!!


----------



## sammydoll

aw, thanks babe!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh *Sammydoll* you are so cute - I love the look (and your hair is tdf!! - I love it).

Gosh you pfers have real style.


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great



MsWoods said:


> this was my outfit for a party.


----------



## MsWoods

aww thank you all!


----------



## LoVe23

love looking at all you fine people here!  

here's my first post of me last sunday:

ella moss top
7fam crop jeans
stuart weitzman patent heels
and my new classic flap with MM lock!!


----------



## blew415

^^ So cute!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Swelteringly hot day here in NY!  My outfit for today, trying to stay cool and cute


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Goin to the mall, lunch, and possibly a movie:









And being you can't see it all - I'll list:

Shirt: xhiliratio from target (is that faux pas? )
Jeans: red engine
Sunglasses and chunky heart necklace: Forever 21
Bag: Balenciaga city
Bracelets: LV inclusion bangles - beige and black
Sandals: old navy


----------



## daffie

Love23 - your outfit is soo cute!


----------



## LoVe23

aww thanks ladies!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Just bummin' out today.  I'm actually not wearing this bag today, I took it for another thread about school bags.  It's the bag I use for uni.


----------



## Addien

cityoflight said:


> from last week


You look gorgeous!


----------



## Wiggle

^^ Ditto! *cityoflight* where did you get those cute sandals (black ones with a leaf-like overlay) ??!


----------



## ldq31

What I wore on Friday for my b-day celebration (one of three party dinners


----------



## margaritaxmix

^^ Stunning! You look so chic!

*LivinLuxuriously*: I absolutely LOVE your style! You have great taste!


----------



## ldq31

thanks _ can't post the shoes since it is too big for here but they were black patent leather platform slingbacks (nine west)  with a black leather patent clutch (Forever21) Dress was forever 21 as well and belt was off my new belted rickie freeman dress.


----------



## KristyDarling

La Miss and bb10lue -- you should both be runway models! I wish I could be as tall and slender as you two! Great sense of style, too!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

margaritaxmix said:


> ^^ Stunning! You look so chic!
> 
> *LivinLuxuriously*: I absolutely LOVE your style! You have great taste!



Thank you!!


----------



## fendifemale

ldq31 said:


> What I wore on Friday for my b-day celebration (one of three party dinners


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Keane Fan

very nice cityoflight!


----------



## ldq31

thanks fendi female!!!! Means a lot coming from you girls


----------



## margaritaxmix

LoVe23 said:


> love looking at all you fine people here!
> 
> here's my first post of me last sunday:
> 
> ella moss top
> 7fam crop jeans
> stuart weitzman patent heels
> and my new classic flap with MM lock!!



Too cute! LOVE your bag and the heels!


----------



## cordeeelia

My casual take on this beautiful retro looking Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress from Fall/Winter 2005.






Hoodie (Chick by Nicky Hilton)
"I hate people" canvas tote (Angry Little Girls)
Mira Stripe Silk Dress (Marc by Marc Jacobs)
Tights (Jonathan Ashton - tightsplease.co.uk)
T-bar stack heels (Topshop)


----------



## Natalie

today


----------



## arireyes

My outfit  Burberry dress and Burberry bag.  Nothing great for shoes since I can't wear my high heels right now  I can't wait till November when I can put them back on!


----------



## britbrit

Not pitcured: Louis Vuitton Green Perforated Speedy


----------



## la miss

KristyDarling said:


> La Miss and bb10lue -- you should both be runway models! I wish I could be as tall and slender as you two! Great sense of style, too!



Thanks Kristy!  I love my purse girls!


----------



## envyme

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaait a second!!! You're 7 months pregnant?? YOU ARE ONE HOT MAMA!!!!!!!



arireyes said:


> My outfit Burberry dress and Burberry bag. Nothing great for shoes since I can't wear my high heels right now I can't wait till November when I can put them back on!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^^ ITA!!! 7 Months?!?! I couldn't even TELL! WOW.


----------



## margaritaxmix

britbrit said:


> Not pitcured: Louis Vuitton Green Perforated Speedy



Cute top and I love your espadrilles!


----------



## Silesia

I`ve been away for 2 months to busy with school after that I took a break... 
But great outfits ladies!!!
I`ve bought a new camera so i will be posting soon some pics (perhaps tonight)


----------



## cancam

*BritBrit*, Nice nice outfit...comfortable n sexy!!!


----------



## cancam

*arireyes*, Luv yr outfit with yr belly 7 months. Still on gorgeous!! Congratzz for coming soon newborn bb.


----------



## fieryfashionist

My outfit from this past weekend going shopping! 

Forever21 tunic
Citizens Paley ankle length cropped jeans
Silver TB Revas (my feet hurt haha, though black heels would have been my first choice)!
Chopard Happy Sport watch/cute Chanel necklace
Chanel goatskin luxe bowler 

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Mewithmyblackluxebaby.jpg

All of you ladies look fabulous!!


----------



## cancam

My outfit today:
Mango brown color tops
Zara short pants
Bally white flat shoe
JP Tods green bag
Chopard watch
Bvlgari Bzero1 necklace
Chanel earings


----------



## VenetiaWanter

britbrit said:


> Not pitcured: Louis Vuitton Green Perforated Speedy



This is adorable!!!!


----------



## cancam

*fieryfashionist*, nice outfits, Luv yr long curly hair!! Wish I have them.


----------



## cancam

Natalie, Nice skinny jeans!! suits on u.
cordeeelia, Luvly dress!
Love23, Nice outfits n yr RED shoes.
ldq31, Elegant!!
cityoflight, yr pics are gorgeous, luv yr all outfits n the purses!
LivinLuxuriously, you are ROCK!! the bag suit on u.


----------



## margaritaxmix

fieryfashionist said:


> My outfit from this past weekend going shopping!
> 
> Forever21 tunic
> Citizens Paley ankle length cropped jeans
> Silver TB Revas (my feet hurt haha, though black heels would have been my first choice)!
> Chopard Happy Sport watch/cute Chanel necklace
> Chanel goatskin luxe bowler
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Mewithmyblackluxebaby.jpg
> 
> All of you ladies look fabulous!!



Amazing!! I absolutely LOVE your tunic!


----------



## mr. couturier

Hey!  I haven't posted on here in a while, but here goes!  This is the outfit I'll be wearing on a date tomorow (with my hair actually done hahaha):

-Jean Paul Gaultier for Gibo black cotton double-breasted blazer with leather lacing
-Vintage jeans with holes in the back at the upper thigh (wasn't sure if I could post those lol)
-Tod's calfhair loafers


----------



## [vogue]

*Mr Couturier*: I love your jacket!! You always look fantastic. Please post more often!!!


----------



## cityoflight

this is from last saturday


----------



## cancam

My Outfit going for movie:
Burberry baby blue tops
Topshop Skinny Jeans by KateMoss
CD monogram pink belt
Zara platform shoes
Chloe padg dark brown bag


----------



## cancam

*cityoflight*, You are soo slim... I wish it was me!!
what outfit did u wear? Nice Balenciaga bag.

*mr. couturier*, u are COOOL!!


----------



## daffie

*cityoflight *- I love your outfit!


----------



## cityoflight

cancam said:


> *cityoflight*, You are soo slim... I wish it was me!!
> what outfit did u wear? Nice Balenciaga bag.
> 
> hi,
> its a Kookai top , Zara shorts and shoes from Stevemadden ^_^
> 
> *i'm a fan of Topshop jeans too


----------



## cityoflight

daffie said:


> *cityoflight *- I love your outfit!



Thank you daffie ^_^


----------



## mr. couturier

Thanks *Vogue *and *cancam*!
I'll deffinatly try to post more regularlly on here.


----------



## cancam

Today outfit go to movie:
Marks & Spencer Tops
GG5 marron skirt 
LV Theda GM Multicolor monogram


----------



## cordeeelia

Sorry I had to blur out my face. I look crap. Lol. 

*Linen Jacket from Monsoon*
*Robert Smith fr The Cure Shirt under from Ebay (DIYed by the seller)*
*Chain Belt & T-bar Stack Heels from Topshop*
*Black Jeans from J Brand (942 Jett)*
*Wine bag from ASOS*


----------



## Keane Fan

fieryfashionist said:


> My outfit from this past weekend going shopping!
> 
> Forever21 tunic
> Citizens Paley ankle length cropped jeans
> Silver TB Revas (my feet hurt haha, though black heels would have been my first choice)!
> Chopard Happy Sport watch/cute Chanel necklace
> Chanel goatskin luxe bowler
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/Mewithmyblackluxebaby.jpg
> 
> All of you ladies look fabulous!!


That top is forever 21, wow!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Chilly and rainy here in NY yesterday - here's what I wore - loved bringin the uggs out!  Mmmm warmth!  I can't wait for fall!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I've never done this but since my DH took a photo of me yesterday before the wedding we went to, figured I'd go ahead and post away....




nice smile, eh?  we were late!


----------



## envyme

Bags, you are the hotness!!! You look great! I'm loving the dress. What bag is that?



bagnshoofetish said:


> I've never done this but since my DH took a photo of me yesterday before the wedding we went to, figured I'd go ahead and post away....
> 
> View attachment 234860
> 
> 
> nice smile, eh? we were late!


----------



## la miss

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've never done this but since my DH took a photo of me yesterday before the wedding we went to, figured I'd go ahead and post away....
> 
> View attachment 234860
> 
> 
> nice smile, eh?  we were late!



Ooh hot legs comin' thru!!!!  I wish I had legs like yours. I love your hair. In, fact, your entire look is working for me! You should post more.


----------



## Danica

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've never done this but since my DH took a photo of me yesterday before the wedding we went to, figured I'd go ahead and post away....
> 
> View attachment 234860
> 
> 
> nice smile, eh?  we were late!



Hello hottie!! Love your outfit!!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

^^^thanks!  I was pretty frazzled at this point.  the bag is my new Fendi B Bag...


----------



## lothlorien14

^^^^ love it bagnshoo. You look HOTTTTT!


----------



## ashakes

All of you ladies look fantastic!  I love looking through this thread to see what you all are wearing. 

This is my first post in here as I don't have a working camera to post photos daily, but my sister sent me the pic so I thought I would finally share.  The little girl is my niece.  Her actual outfit costs more than mine sadly b/c it's Jottum. LOL


----------



## poppincourt

ashakes said:


> All of you ladies look fantastic!  I love looking through this thread to see what you all are wearing.
> 
> This is my first post in here as I don't have a working camera to post photos daily, but my sister sent me the pic so I thought I would finally share. The little girl is my niece. Her actual outfit costs more than mine sadly b/c it's Jottum. LOL



aw! Welcome to this thread! I know you frequent the Glass Slipper alot... always giving us a heads up on shoe deals and shoe info! 

You look amazing and your niece is cute as a button!


----------



## ashakes

^^^Thanks.  She is way cute and also quite the model. lol I should just post pics of them in here.  My sister usually takes a pic daily of them and they are always wearing the most amazing clothes.   They could be my representation. hehe


----------



## ldq31

My cousin's baby shower my outfit
Balck dress by H and M - Grey aptent leather sandals


----------



## ldq31

here is a close up of the shoes.


----------



## Nola

^Those shoes are HOT!!!


----------



## ldq31

Thanks I have them on today with my Kooba Meredith (Slate)


----------



## bagnshoofetish

ashakes said:


> All of you ladies look fantastic! I love looking through this thread to see what you all are wearing.
> 
> This is my first post in here as I don't have a working camera to post photos daily, but my sister sent me the pic so I thought I would finally share. The little girl is my niece. Her actual outfit costs more than mine sadly b/c it's Jottum. LOL


 
OMG how cute is she!!!???


----------



## la miss

ldq31 said:


> My cousin's baby shower my outfit
> Balck dress by H and M - Grey aptent leather sandals



Oh man!!! I never find cute stuff like that at H&M! Cute shoes too. You look fabulous.


----------



## ldq31

La miss I find that hard to beleive with your body!!! Lol. There are some great stuff for the fall I was in there with a gift card but I ran out since school is coming and I have to get the kids stuff


----------



## ashakes

bagnshoofetish said:


> OMG how cute is she!!!???



Thanks!  She is darling. My other niece is adorable too, but she didn't want to pose then.  I attached a pic just so she isn't left out.  They are fashionable too, so I hope you ladies let it slide. lol  They will be my representation like I said for this week. 


ldq31, YOU LOOK HOT!!!  Love the shoes too.


----------



## sarmel

ashakes!!! your nieces are ADORABLE!!!! and very fashionable!
you look just as sweet in the photo with your niece!


----------



## sonya

ashakes said:


> Thanks!  She is darling. My other niece is adorable too, but she didn't want to pose then.  I attached a pic just so she isn't left out.  They are fashionable too, so I hope you ladies let it slide. lol  They will be my representation like I said for this week.
> 
> 
> ldq31, YOU LOOK HOT!!!  Love the shoes too.




They are so cute!!


----------



## socalgrl86

bagnshoofetish said:


> I've never done this but since my DH took a photo of me yesterday before the wedding we went to, figured I'd go ahead and post away....
> 
> View attachment 234860
> 
> 
> nice smile, eh? we were late!


 

U ARE GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## DiaDiva

Ashakes, your nieces are so pretty!!! And boy can they pose....so cute!!!!


----------



## Butterfly*

ashakes said:


> I attached a pic just so she isn't left out.  They are fashionable too, so I hope you ladies let it slide. lol  They will be my representation like I said for this week.


They are _too_ cute! 

Check out her hands on her hips...what a sassy little thing! haha


----------



## ldq31

ashakes I strive to be as classicly fab as you and your niece My outfit yesterday with my new Kooba Meredith and my patent leather grey shoes, dockers white dress. i got so many compliments for my shoes. Except my hater coworker who hates for anyone to outshine her. Lol.


----------



## ldq31

I am on a roll today... Here Is my Outfit.

Carylyn Violle red wrap dress Bannana republic wedges


----------



## ldq31

Close up of the shoes.


----------



## margaritaxmix

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Chilly and rainy here in NY yesterday - here's what I wore - loved bringin the uggs out!  Mmmm warmth!  I can't wait for fall!



I can't wait to bring my Uggs out too!  LOL. 
I don't care what people say about them but it gets FREEZING here in Maryland so I'm going to wear them and be warm and laugh at those who freeze to death. 

I also have Chestnut ones but they're tall, and I have the mini ones in black...but now I want to get a short pair!!


----------



## britbrit

VenetiaWanter said:


> This is adorable!!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## britbrit

cancam said:


> *BritBrit*, Nice nice outfit...comfortable n sexy!!!


 
Thank you so much!!  The outfit was actually really cheap... I go to school in a really crappy town and they have a Goody's and a WalMart here, so I went to Goody's and saw this shirt and had to have it... for like $12!! And the skirt is an older Abercrombie skirt... probably my fave


----------



## britbrit

margaritaxmix said:


> Cute top and I love your espadrilles!


 

Thanks!!  The shoes are Bandolinos and I got them on clearance for $7!!  There was a store that had summer shoes on sale and I bought 18 pairs


----------



## ldq31

LoVe23 said:


> love looking at all you fine people here!
> 
> here's my first post of me last sunday:
> 
> ella moss top
> 7fam crop jeans
> stuart weitzman patent heels
> and my new classic flap with MM lock!!


 

LOVE THIS !!!!


----------



## Tulip Purple

ldq31 said:


> LOVE THIS !!!!



I LUV THEM TOO!!!!!!!!!!
Wow is a nicee RED SHOES... n Yummy Chanel purse

Everybody outfits are gorgous!!! Excelent & Awesome


----------



## Tulip Purple

Today oufits:
Zara tops
Zara white short Pants
My Gucci purse collections 2002


----------



## ashakes

Thanks *sarmel, sonya, Butterfly*, DiaDiva, and ldq31!*

They just turned 4 and 6 (the pic of them on their birthday), and they are already crazy about fashion, especially the older one.  They are into fab clothes and shoes.  LOL  The older one was so excited when I showed up wearing my peep toe Gucci Positano heels and she had peep toe espadrilles on!  She was like, "look Aunt Ashie (nickname for me), my shoes are open and high just like yours).  Mine were 4 1/2" so it will be a while until she is allowed to wear those.  

Thanks again for all the wonderful compliments.  Obviously, you can tell I love them to death and love showing them off. 

*ldq31*, I love both of your outfits!  Co-workers can suck sometimes.  I have people at the hospital here and there always giving me evil eye too even though a lot of the time I have to wear a white coat, which kind of ruins an outfit. The sad thing is a lot of them CHOOSE to wear scrubs when they could wear other things.  Don't hate on me just b/c I decided to take a few extra minutes and get dressed instead of doing the easy thing. lol  BTW, I have a really similar wrap dress like the second one in a coral color too!


----------



## ldq31

ashakes I would ahve to hate on you too. LOl. She also buys things I buy sometimes even though they aren't her style and wears them to work like today she has on the dress I wore a few pages back. Whick is fine since we have vastly different styles but she hates on everything. everything i wear is frumpy according to her. Okaaayyyyy. 
I love wrap dress since I had my daughter and finally got some boobage. I have the classic pear shap small on top and large bottom but now I have some top. lol.


----------



## margaritaxmix

britbrit said:


> Thanks!!  The shoes are Bandolinos and I got them on clearance for $7!!  There was a store that had summer shoes on sale and I bought 18 pairs



$7?!?!?!  Where was I when that happened? LOL. Oh you lucky girl! 

And 18 pairs...dayummm.


----------



## fendifemale

I just realized this tunic makes me look way wide.


----------



## LoVe23

everyone looks great!  

here's me last sunday @ nordies' fitting room, waiting for my hubby to get his pants fitted.  






dress - joie
shoes - kors


----------



## fendifemale

I love it^. U look so comfy.


----------



## nuitdemode

last night (dinner with mum):
dinner with mum at aki:
- black moschino dress with straps and scoop neck (looks like -azzedine alaia - very tight)
- black louboutin roundtoe pumps
- various gold bangles (one that snakes up my arm and is shaped like a snake - absolutely love it and i found it at a vintage shop for virtually free)
- green coccktail ring ( i fell in love with marykates ring)

today (shopping with friends):
-white calvin klein tank dress
-black guiseppe zanotti (sp?) lace up flats
- bracelets from last night
- chanel 2.55 black bag


----------



## la miss

fendifemale said:


> I just realized this tunic makes me look way wide.




The color really suits you!


----------



## FARUXUE

sorry no pic,
at home..so casual
a lux velour track pants
a cute disney baby t


----------



## sammydoll

Disney Couture tshirt
True Religion Johnny Jeans
Betsey Johnson heels
Chaiken jacket
Jcrew skull headband
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
glasses= Ferragamo
rings= vintage 
watch= David Yurman
bracelets= Vita, Catherine Michels (i think)









Hope you like it!


----------



## twiggers

Ahhhh you look great sammy (as usual)!!!


----------



## sammydoll

Thanks, twiggers! and congrats on being a bbag girl!


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks La Miss! I was going to bible study and a lot of the ladies wanted my tunic. I guess it really appeals to an older crowd.


----------



## ldq31

LoVe23 said:


> everyone looks great!
> 
> here's me last sunday @ nordies' fitting room, waiting for my
> dress - joie
> shoes - kors


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Sammy*: You look great! LOVE that t-shirt and your Bbag!


----------



## ashakes

*Fendi, *love that color on you.  I am a big fan of turquoise . 

*Love23*,  you Chanel bag and you look so cute in that Joie dress too!

*Sammy*, so cute as usual.  You are always so well put together. 

So, no pic of me wearing it, but I gathered some photos for you to see. LOL  Ignore the model of the dress, she makes it kind of look blah. haha

Ella Moss chocolate brown dress
Louboutin Turtle Patent Decollete heels
LV Cherry Blossoms Pochette
David Yurman Smoky Quartz Enhancer on the DY chain necklace
Yurman braclets and also the pave diamond ring
Gucci watch


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

pink juicy fleece hoodie, ae purple tank, a&f denim shorts(i live in these), silver coach gladiators (these too)











detail on the back of the jacket


----------



## sammydoll

ashakes + margaritaxmix- thank you so much! 

ashakes- i wish you had a pic, that outfit looks great!  i'm a total sucker for Ella Moss, mostly hehe


----------



## bagsforme

Here's what I'm wearing today.  DKNY top, White house Black market shorts, Thomas Wylde bag.


----------



## shopaholiccat

First time posting - i love this thread 
-just got new red shoe, hopefully its okay with my outfit


----------



## Tulip Purple

My outfit tday


----------



## Tulip Purple

*shopaholiccat, bagsforme,ohhMRmagazine,ashakes*
are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## babypie

shopaholiccat said:


> First time posting - i love this thread
> -just got new red shoe, hopefully its okay with my outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238709


 
Your shoes look hot with your outfit!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> First time posting - i love this thread
> -just got new red shoe, hopefully its okay with my outfit



you look great!


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks ashakes! Love your turtles!
Bagsforme I LOVE blackhouse/whitemarket. Those shorts look comfy.
Shopaholiccat I like thos shoes w/that outfit. What kind are they?


----------



## margaritaxmix

ohhMRmagazine said:


> pink juicy fleece hoodie, ae purple tank, a&f denim shorts(i live in these), silver coach gladiators (these too)
> 
> detail on the back of the jacket




CUTE! We have kind of the same style. Guess that's because we're around the same age. I live in my AE denim shorts, A&F mini, and MOST DEF my Juicy hoodies and random tanks.


----------



## shopaholiccat

fendifemale said:


> Thanks ashakes! Love your turtles!
> Bagsforme I LOVE blackhouse/whitemarket. Those shorts look comfy.
> Shopaholiccat I like thos shoes w/that outfit. What kind are they?


 
thanks fendifemale, the shoes are just a pair from a local store called le sauna in hong kong (purchased them on my vacation LOVE) 

also, THANKS all for your sweet comments.! I LOVE THIS THREAD


----------



## fendifemale

*Hello sweet babies! Happy Sunday.*






I'm a size 6 again! Woohoo; I can fit my nicole dress again.
Franco Sarto ponyhair pumps
Vintage leather bag from my aunt (RIP).


----------



## babypie

fendifemale said:


> *Hello sweet babies! Happy Sunday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a size 6 again! Woohoo; I can fit my nicole dress again.
> Franco Sarto ponyhair pumps
> Vintage leather bag from my aunt (RIP).


 
FendiFemale I love this whole outfit!  It's so chic! The dress looks great on you, hot bag (and i love the sunnies).


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Babypie!


----------



## lawchick

Fendifemale you look great!!!  Classic and ultra chic with an adorable smile.  I love that your handbag is vintage.  It's always so cool when a great fashion from the past comes back into style.


----------



## yasjencon2

sammydoll said:


> Disney Couture tshirt
> True Religion Johnny Jeans
> Betsey Johnson heels
> Chaiken jacket
> Jcrew skull headband
> Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
> glasses= Ferragamo
> rings= vintage
> watch= David Yurman
> bracelets= Vita, Catherine Michels (i think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!



i love your hair


----------



## margaritaxmix

*fendifemale:* You look GORGEOUS! Love your shoes and sunnies!


----------



## ldq31

ashakes I want a pic - love the outfit. Fendifemale you look so chic very Jackie o.
My outfit alst week Blue faux wrap dress forever 21 with old navy metalic slides (at work) 

My daughter's fifth b-day party the best pics I could get but you can see the Koba Nina I was running around taking pics of her all day and her friends. Green and white dress (Target) and french connection gold fabric sling backs kooba nina. (brown)


----------



## yesther

ldq31 said:


> ashakes I want a pic - love the outfit. Fendifemale you look so chic very Jackie o.
> My outfit alst week Blue faux wrap dress forever 21 with old navy metalic slides (at work)
> 
> My daughter's fifth b-day party the best pics I could get but you can see the Koba Nina I was running around taking pics of her all day and her friends. Green and white dress (Target) and french connection gold fabric sling backs kooba nina. (brown)


 
So cute!!!


----------



## sammydoll

yasjencon2 said:


> i love your hair


 
Thank you!!


----------



## ashakes

Fendi, you look awesome!  Congrats on being a size 6 again too.   You look so chic.

ldq, cute as usual. We have very similar styles I think. Do you wear dresses a lot?  I practically live in dresses and skirts.  Did you guys go to "Build a Bear" for her bday party?  It kind of looks like that possibly.  Cute!

Sammydoll, thanks for the compliments.  I love Ella Moss as well.  It's so comfy, but can easily be dressed up or down when it comes to her dresses.  I have that same dress in a red shade too courtesy of Revolve Clothing. LOL


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks everyone!!!
ldq I LOVE LOVE LOVE your Kooba. And those dresses look tres comfy. I sthat white one seersucker? May I borrow those slides?


----------



## ldq31

thanks guys!!!!! I tell you wehn the fashionista start complimetning me here I feel so special!!!! Yesther I am searching the thread for you fab outfits. 

Ashakes I love dresses because since I had my daughter I cna't seem to lose those pesky 5 pounds and they are all love handles. If I wnet to the gym it would go away maybe but I can barely drag myself to work these days!!! Lol. And when you wear dress it makes me look polished and hides those problem areas so yup i live in dresses these days. Fendi female if I can have half your wardrobe you can have the Kooba.


Today i am wearing pants however. it is raining here in new York so I have on my new Lux wide leg highwaisted jean trousers, a payhalf button down (I love cheap stores for bargains more money for bags) and my fave patent leather grey sandalls complimented  with my slate kooba meredith. i am meeting a "frinemy" for coffee and I wanted to look cute but not like I tried.


----------



## ldq31

oops forgot the dress is seersucker and we went to friends2bemade right next door to build a bear. A zoo of kids those places but fun!!!!


----------



## Tulip Purple

Luv yr color tops. Really suits on u. Fabulous



fendifemale said:


> I just realized this tunic makes me look way wide.


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Tulip!

LOL @ "frenimy". Dont u just hate those? I love that Kooba, but where are the shoes? I must see the shoes! I'm looking for grey shoes. Cheap clothes/great bags & shoes are a perfect combo. That top looks indigo (my fave color). Effortless fashion is the best kind- ask Andre' Leon Talley (his favorite words).....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

fendifemale said:


> *Hello sweet babies! Happy Sunday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a size 6 again! Woohoo; I can fit my nicole dress again.
> Franco Sarto ponyhair pumps
> Vintage leather bag from my aunt (RIP).


 
Fendi, love love love everything about your outfit


----------



## ldq31

fendifemale - she si the true definintion of one too. Unfortunately because of a marriage we have to interact. She cancelled cuz of the rain yeah!!!! Oops didn't mean to say that aloud. 
Okay here are the shoes. i have posted them before . jessica Simpson patent leather. not the most comfy but ten people hve stopped me about them on the street.


----------



## ldq31

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Fendi, love love love everything about your outfit


  I agree Jackie O Fendi Female!!!!!


----------



## ldq31

the top is indigo a simple bottom down but for nine bucks fits well. I just went to H&M and spent some cash.


----------



## fendifemale

Well hello DeeDee! Where have u been? Thank you kindly maam.

ldq- 2 words: *love* *them!*


----------



## ldq31

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## pghandbag

fendifemale, I LOVE your black dress and your little pup!!


----------



## pghandbag

Recent outfits (uploaded from my style diary) Left to Right:
1. Navy Manoush silk and cashmere tie neck dress
antique cameo necklace
my mom's wooden bracelet from the 70s
cynthia rowley cecilla bag in sapphire
marc jacobs heels

2. Black vneck Context mesh top layered under
Grey Old Navy pintucked tent dress
Black menswear vest from goodwill
PA Dutch Bird Hex pin (vintage)
Antique necklace
Botkier E/W Trigger Satchel in Ecru
Target leopard print mini wedges
(I know my slip is peeking out... it was on purpose)

3. Soia & Kyo "Gala" trenchcoat
Calvin Klein bag with Marc Jacobs scarf
Joe's Jeans
Delia's flats

4. Marc by Marc Jacobs silk ruffle blouse
Anthropologie belt and skirt
Old Navy wedges
Cynthia Rowley bag

5. Juicy Couture dress
Missoni Scarf
Miu Miu bag
Vintage Saks Fifth Ave. pewter peep toe heels


----------



## fendifemale

I love it pg! Esp your trench and bags. You have that perfect mix combo thing going on.


----------



## babypie

pg, i lovelovelove your purple MJ heels!!


----------



## ldq31

pghandbag said:


> Recent outfits (uploaded from my style diary) Left to Right:
> 1. Navy Manoush silk and cashmere tie neck dress
> antique cameo necklace
> my mom's wooden bracelet from the 70s
> cynthia rowley cecilla bag in sapphire
> marc jacobs heels
> 
> 2. Black vneck Context mesh top layered under
> Grey Old Navy pintucked tent dress
> Black menswear vest from goodwill
> PA Dutch Bird Hex pin (vintage)
> Antique necklace
> Botkier E/W Trigger Satchel in Ecru
> Target leopard print mini wedges
> (I know my slip is peeking out... it was on purpose)
> 
> 3. Soia & Kyo "Gala" trenchcoat
> Calvin Klein bag with Marc Jacobs scarf
> Joe's Jeans
> Delia's flats
> 
> 4. Marc by Marc Jacobs silk ruffle blouse
> Anthropologie belt and skirt
> Old Navy wedges
> Cynthia Rowley bag
> 
> 5. Juicy Couture dress
> Missoni Scarf
> Miu Miu bag
> Vintage Saks Fifth Ave. pewter peep toe heels


Love the trench coat!!!!!!


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks fendifemale, babypie, and ldq31!!


----------



## Tulip Purple

*pghandbag* U are Fabulous!!!!


----------



## pghandbag

Thank you so much, Tulip Purple!   :shame: I'm blushing because I KNOW how stylish all the ladies (and gents) are 'round these parts!


----------



## ldq31

Here's my outfit fot today H&M black dress , aldo faux snakeskin belt, beige/cognac suede two lips heels and Kooba Nina (Brown). I have a happy hour fundraiser for a friend who is going a cancer marathon. But everybody is cancelling so Lets hope my last friend is still going. I hate going to things like that alone.


----------



## CTgrl414

wow pg I just saw those pictures you uploaded and you definitely have style! I wish I were as stylish as you ladies around here.. i just like bags . I'll have to work on it... hmm


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks CTgrl414!! I love your avatar... is that your little pup? So cute!


----------



## pghandbag

ldq31 said:


> Here's my outfit fot today H&M black dress , aldo faux snakeskin belt, beige/cognac suede two lips heels and Kooba Nina (Brown). I have a happy hour fundraiser for a friend who is going a cancer marathon. But everybody is cancelling so Lets hope my last friend is still going. I hate going to things like that alone.



Wow! What a great dress!! I never find anything at H&M anymore... but see so many people with great stuff from there. I guess I have to go more often. Beautiful bag too!


----------



## ldq31

thanks Pg!!!! I wore this for you guys only since my coworker who was supposed to go with me to a fundraiser canceled just now. Like four before. Sucks.


----------



## CTgrl414

pghandbag said:


> Thanks CTgrl414!! I love your avatar... is that your little pup? So cute!




thanks! it's my mom's puppy when she actually was a puppy. this spring she actually had her own set of puppies. had tons of lil pomeranians runnign around


----------



## crabtreemeeko

My outfit today:

Baby Jane Cacherel Top and Berms


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Pg *and *ldq*: I LOVEEE your outfits! Great style!


----------



## margaritaxmix

My first "Outfit" post! I'm only 15, so be gentle  JK. Honest opinions are always appreciated.

Black Terry Juicy Hoodie
Vigoss Jeans
Old Navy Tank 

No accessories, it was raining so I didn't want to wear my Tiffany's out. And I was wearing flip flops LOL because I had to help out at school and there was lots of walking involved...but I would wear my Steve Madden patent toe flats if it weren't raining.

Nothing all that high-end, but hey, I buy all my clothes myself and you can't do much on just allowance and saved up birthday/Xmas money. 




Oh and ignore the weird expression on my face.


----------



## la miss

^^ You look great! I really like the pink and black combination.


----------



## ldq31

magaritamix - thanks!!!!Today's outfit. because New York weather is schizo I wore a green  long sleeve ballet top with a low back (Rachel pally) with a Zara denim pencil skirt , Old Navy slides metallic- thinking it was going to be chilly and It is hot as heck today. I look big here but its the pics I swear!!!!


----------



## ldq31

Here are yesterdays shoes Two Lips peep toe suede shoes. And here are shoes I got yesterday Nine West on sale to wear to a wedding but now I am not sure if I am wearing that dress. Decisions, Decisions. All I have done all this summer is go to weddings.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thanks *la miss*!


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Well tonight, not today lol, with a white wee shirty thing


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks margaritaxmix! Your first outfit is very cute and I'd say it is mighty fashionable for a 15 year old! I was wearing thrift store jeans with holes in them, combat boots, and ratty band tshirts four sizes too big when I was your age! 

VenetiaWanter and ldq31: your shoes are HOT! 

Crabtreemeeko, I love your top!


----------



## richprincess

sammydoll said:


> Disney Couture tshirt
> True Religion Johnny Jeans
> Betsey Johnson heels
> Chaiken jacket
> Jcrew skull headband
> Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
> glasses= Ferragamo
> rings= vintage
> watch= David Yurman
> bracelets= Vita, Catherine Michels (i think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it!


love your hair and minnie shirt


----------



## mr. couturier

ldq31 said:


> Here are yesterdays shoes Two Lips peep toe suede shoes. And here are shoes I got yesterday Nine West on sale to wear to a wedding but now I am not sure if I am wearing that dress. Decisions, Decisions. All I have done all this summer is go to weddings.


 
Those shoes are fantastic!


----------



## fendifemale

ldq31 said:


> Here's my outfit fot today H&M black dress , aldo faux snakeskin belt, beige/cognac suede two lips heels and Kooba Nina (Brown). I have a happy hour fundraiser for a friend who is going a cancer marathon. But everybody is cancelling so Lets hope my last friend is still going. I hate going to things like that alone.


I  it! I'm a huge fan of wide belts and Two Lips.:okay:


----------



## tibi

This is the cutest outfit, Cordeeelia. 



cordeeelia said:


> My casual take on this beautiful retro looking Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress from Fall/Winter 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoodie (Chick by Nicky Hilton)
> "I hate people" canvas tote (Angry Little Girls)
> Mira Stripe Silk Dress (Marc by Marc Jacobs)
> Tights (Jonathan Ashton - tightsplease.co.uk)
> T-bar stack heels (Topshop)


----------



## la miss

Today:
evelyn top
Valentino skirt
Christian Louboutin wedges

Sorry about the lighting.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ GORGEOUS. Love the shoes!


----------



## margaritaxmix

pghandbag said:


> Thanks margaritaxmix! Your first outfit is very cute and I'd say it is mighty fashionable for a 15 year old! I was wearing thrift store jeans with holes in them, combat boots, and ratty band tshirts four sizes too big when I was your age!
> 
> VenetiaWanter and ldq31: your shoes are HOT!
> 
> Crabtreemeeko, I love your top!



Thank you!  I learn a lot about style from all the lovely ladies [and gents ] here on tPF, too!


----------



## dls80ucla

ldq31 said:


> here is a close up of the shoes.



those shoes are hot! where did you find them??

**ah, the photo didn't come up! they were the gray patent leather strappy shoes.


----------



## fendifemale

*LaMiss *you look snazzy! I love that skirt.


----------



## la miss

Thanks *margaritaxmix* and *fendifemale*!


----------



## tibi

Cute outfit, LA Miss.


----------



## ashakes

*la miss, *ahhhhhh to have that figure. LOL  You look amazing as usual.  Sexy and sophisticated, which IMO is the perfect combo!

No pics as usual, but I went out on Sat night and wore the following:

black chiffon dress from Banana Republic
gold, purple, red combo Louboutin Foxtrots
Chanel black caviar clutch
my standard Yurman bracelets, necklace, and rings


----------



## Tulip Purple

Woow *La Miss*, Luv yr outfit : yr tops & skirt & wedges. What a nice figure & body.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

too cute, la miss, too cute


----------



## lonelydolly

Night out with friends and family


----------



## lonelydolly

la miss said:


> Today:
> evelyn top
> Valentino skirt
> Christian Louboutin wedges
> 
> Sorry about the lighting.




love your shoes!!


----------



## ldq31

Thanks Girls!!!! The shoes I got on sale last year at Marshalls when I was shoe hunting with my mom but they have them on the website. They had a weird crochet thing attached which I snipped off. La Miss I want your body. I just scarfed down freid rice and saw your pictures and I am on a diet. I am sick today with a cold so i just threw on Old Navy slides, metallic, kaki pencil skirt Banana Republic and Black sleeves button down Zara.


----------



## margaritaxmix

lonelydolly said:


> Night out with friends and family



Gorgeous!! I'm loving that dress!


----------



## shani




----------



## ashakes

lonelydolly said:


> Night out with friends and family



How cute are you??? Very chic!


----------



## lonelydolly

shani said:


>




Wow! Very sexy dress and you also!!!


----------



## lonelydolly

Thank you , margaritamix & ashakes!!  wanna see your outfit too!


----------



## howdoesitfit.c

OMG!! I LOVE This thread!!!!!!!


----------



## howdoesitfit.c

@ gal with motorcyle! Wow!! love your outfits!! you seriously look good in EVERYTHING!!


----------



## fendifemale

lonelydolly said:


> Night out with friends and family


I LOVE it! What kind of shoes are those?


----------



## la miss

Thank you ladies!!! It's a good thing y'all can't see what I look like today. Sweats and a tie-dye tshirt


----------



## shani

Preparin' eBay listings from the break of dawn:


----------



## daffie

lonelydolly - I LOVE your outfit!!


----------



## Amywilliams

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## margaritaxmix

shani said:


> Preparin' eBay listings from the break of dawn:



LOVE your jeans! And I also love the lighting/effects of the photo.


----------



## Ladybug09

Very classic look

Ann Taylor: Dark was, tailored jeans, White button down dress shirt, red pumps, with my Red Jacket from a Kasper suit...Acessories Gold hoope, Gold Omega necklace with a greek key emblem, and a Juicy charm bracelet (no charms on it though.


----------



## meluvs2shop

fendifemale said:


> *Hello sweet babies! Happy Sunday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a size 6 again! Woohoo; I can fit my nicole dress again.
> Franco Sarto ponyhair pumps
> Vintage leather bag from my aunt (RIP).



_this outfit is put together so well! everything about this says elegant. i love how it shows off your figure, too.

love the four legged friend too! is it a cocker? if so,  those!
_


----------



## choozen1ne

Wow , everyone dresses so nice !


----------



## fendifemale

Yes meluvs2shop; that is an American Parti spaniel (she's a mess). Thank you! I try.


----------



## rosieroseanna

*It is sooo hard taking a photo of yourself!*

*Anyway:*

*Ted Baker skirt with black silk sash*
*Whistles t - shirt with mother of pearl buttons*
*Warehouse fake fur and suede gilet thing*
*Kurt Geiger black patent pumps*
*Gucci black chain hobo in medium size*


----------



## rosieroseanna




----------



## rosieroseanna




----------



## rosieroseanna




----------



## Rachael25

rosieroseanna said:


>


Lovely outfit!  Do you have a tattoo on your foot?  I've been debating about getting a small star on my right foot for ages.  Every time I almost go for it something stops me.  Not sure what or why as I have a tattoo on my back already.  Yours looks very sweet!


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I do, I have 3 little stars, I had them done on my 18th birthday!*


----------



## Rachael25

rosieroseanna said:


> *I do, I have 3 little stars, I had them done on my 18th birthday!*


 
Seeing this just makes me want to go to the tattooist right now!


----------



## bethann

I'm a little late to comment on this, but LOVE your dress and shoes! AND congrats on being a size 6 again!





fendifemale said:


> *Hello sweet babies! Happy Sunday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a size 6 again! Woohoo; I can fit my nicole dress again.
> Franco Sarto ponyhair pumps
> Vintage leather bag from my aunt (RIP).


----------



## pquiles

Fendifemale, I love the dress and the sunnies.  You look marvelous.


----------



## Amywilliams

rosieroseanna said:


>


I love your shoes!!! Where are they from, if you dont mind me asking!


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Kurt Geiger in Selfridges, they also had them in all different suede colours*


----------



## ashsin

hello everyone.. these are the first outfits im posting on this thread.. just wanna let u guys know that i love alll ur outfits! and i loove this site 
first one is a wetseal dress, wiht my chloe mini paddington in muscade and brown flats.. (guess u cant see those coz the pic was too big so had to size it down)
and the secong it a white cami from american eagle, jacket from forever 21, lucky brand jeans and a guess bag..
thanks for letting me post


----------



## sillywahine

Rosie- your skirt is just lovely! I love that pretty shade of pink!


----------



## ashsin

ohh i just figured out how to this is right


----------



## ldq31

Looking Good girls!!!!!

Okay heres my outfits for the past few days. 
First went to a wedding tihs weekend and caught the bouqet!!!!!!! 1st PicTerri Joon for Ricky Freeman Blue taffeta dress with black patent leather belt , patent leather Nine West slingbacks.
2nd Pic - Long Mossima for target sundress dress with Devin Kroell for Target large bronze tite
3rd Pic today work - denim forever21 coat with old navy tank, banana republic skirt and amanda black and gold smith wedges with Francessca Biansia patent leather bag
4th Forever 21 green dress


----------



## Amywilliams

rosieroseanna said:


> *Kurt Geiger in Selfridges, they also had them in all different suede colours*


Thanks! I love kurt geiger shoes..may go and purchase some myself!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*rosieroseanna, ashsin, and ldq31: *you all look so gorgeous! *ldq:* I esp. love your blue dress [first pic] *rosie*: cute skirt!!! *ashsin*: Love your skinny jeans with the flats in the first pic and your Chloe Paddy in the second!!


I actually had a cute outfit today but I forgot to take pics!!  But I'll probably put the outfit back on just for the sake of taking a pic of it!  Post it later!


----------



## csamcharlie

No pics...but I'm wearing People's Liberation jeans and a burgundy Hurley fitted tee. No shoes cuz I'm lounging around on my day off.


----------



## la miss

I love this dress!!!


----------



## la miss

*ashsin* your outfits are great. More, more, more pics !


----------



## ldq31

thanks Margaritamix- La miss Forever21 - it hung in my closet all spring and summer it short so I was scared to wear it with my thunder thighs but Sunday i said buck it and wore it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Hello Ladies and Gents!

Today's outfit: My Audrey Hepburn inspired sleeveless LBD with my black peep toe pumps. Silver bead neckless, earrings, and bracelet, and my black DKNY bag (kinda bolo inspired) I will have to post pics of it...

And no, no one died....I just like to wear black.


----------



## ashsin

Thanks margaritamix - lamiss.. those skinny jeans are actually "homemade" haha.. i mean they are the lucky brand "lil maggie" style and i got em altered to make em my perfect fitting skinny jeans  since im in india and we dont get too many nice jeans here.. let alone skinny ones hehe


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks bethann (love your avatar) and pquiles!


----------



## fendifemale

ashsin said:


> hello everyone.. these are the first outfits im posting on this thread.. just wanna let u guys know that i love alll ur outfits! and i loove this site
> first one is a wetseal dress, wiht my chloe mini paddington in muscade and brown flats.. (guess u cant see those coz the pic was too big so had to size it down)
> and the secong it a white cami from american eagle, jacket from forever 21, lucky brand jeans and a guess bag..
> thanks for letting me post


 it!


----------



## fendifemale

ldq31 said:


> Looking Good girls!!!!!
> 
> Okay heres my outfits for the past few days.
> First went to a wedding tihs weekend and caught the bouqet!!!!!!! 1st PicTerri Joon for Ricky Freeman Blue taffeta dress with black patent leather belt , patent leather Nine West slingbacks.
> 2nd Pic - Long Mossima for target sundress dress with Devin Kroell for Target large bronze tite
> 3rd Pic today work - denim forever21 coat with old navy tank, banana republic skirt and amanda black and gold smith wedges with Francessca Biansia patent leather bag
> 4th Forever 21 green dress


always the snazzy one


----------



## ldq31

thanks fendifemale. I was at my thank god last wedding for awhile this weekend. A couple of the girls were dressed so causually. Is that in this days? I felt overdressed . Lol


----------



## Ladybug09

ldq31 said:


> thanks fendifemale. I was at my thank god last wedding for awhile this weekend. A couple of the girls were dressed so causually. Is that in this days? I felt overdressed . Lol


 

No, stay true to yourself. I personally believe wayyyyy too many people dress down and take the time to make themselves look really nice. Some just take the easy way out...


----------



## ldq31

Ladybug09 said:


> No, stay true to yourself. I personally believe wayyyyy too many people dress down and take the time to make themselves look really nice. Some just take the easy way out...


 I know that is true. I mean this was a wedding in a catered hall sit down dinner it was daytime but still sit down dinner. One woman had on a casual cami top and another had on khaki pants. Another had on flip flops!!! Yet these woman sat down in a corner and were commenting on everyone especially the grooms hot 23 year cousin who had on a backless hot pink number. it was a bit too sexy but one of those wenches with the causal cami had on a size small with her foobs spilling out on to the bar and she was a more like a size 16. It was so mean they were like a bunch of cackeling witches.


----------



## Agent Kitty

white ralph lauren shirtdress
green jade guiseppe zanotti thongs
white j12


----------



## randr21

lonelydolly said:


> Night out with friends and family


 
hi lonelydolly, are you standing inside the bathroom of a ritz-carlton hotel room?


----------



## chipoman81

Lonelydolly, you are so cute.  Great outfit!


----------



## bb10lue

Me yesterday...
Frankie B jeans
Miss sixty tee & shoes
Chanel J12 watch & bag


----------



## bb10lue

Me today~!


----------



## shani

cute, bb!


----------



## LVBaby

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!




I love this dress!!!


----------



## bb10lue

^^Hehe~thank you!!*shani, LVBaby*


----------



## leanbeanee

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!



I'm loving your outfits bb! But that Cabas!!! It's it's it's the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen!!!


----------



## mr. couturier

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!



That's a fantastic dress, bb10lue!  Where'd you get it?


----------



## bb10lue

mr. couturier said:


> That's a fantastic dress, bb10lue!  Where'd you get it?



Thank you!! I got it from GRAB Denim, its an Australian fashion label. http://www.grab.com.au/


----------



## cityoflight

some of my oufits from last week ^^

thursday







friday







today


----------



## daffie

^^LOVE your bag!


----------



## gucci fan

You girls look great!


----------



## gucci fan

Anyone know what has happened to bags4me?  I love seeing her outfits and haven't seen her post in a while.


----------



## twiggers

city you are totally rocking that juane twiggy girl! Thanks for the pics...I'm hoping to get one this week! Nice to see what it can 'go' with!


----------



## cityoflight

Thank you daffie i like my twiggy so much ^_^

twiggers, i'm sure you will love jaune twiggy


----------



## margaritaxmix

My outfit last Monday 

Simple black dress
Patent toe ballet flats
Juicy bracelet




Ignore my flip flop tan...

Of course, my outfit can barely compare to you ladies'!


----------



## Keane Fan

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!



what an awesome outfit!


----------



## tibi

cityoflight said:


> some of my oufits from
> today


Cute outfits, City!


----------



## la miss

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!



Oooooh, you are rocking that bag!!! I've been on the waitiong list for a similar bag for freaking ever!


----------



## ldq31

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!


love this!!!! So funky


----------



## lolitakali

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!



Greys = IN

Bold Prints = IN

Wide belt statement = IN

Return to the 80's = IN

Fall shape (slim, shape) = IN 

Dare to clash (blues/black, brown/black) = IN

Great trend statement!


----------



## iluvshopin

^^I agree totally that your outfit BB10lue is smashing!!!!


----------



## ldq31

tibi said:


> Cute outfits, City!


 Agree and I lvoe all your shoes especially the one sin the first pic - where did you get them?


----------



## iluvshopin

I am a denim whore!!!


Diesel kycut 772
Kenzie drapey top that is so amazingly comfy and only cost me $10!!
My kooba in the background...since this is a purse forum...


----------



## CTgrl414

wow I love the outfits! city- now I need a jaune twiggy!


----------



## pghandbag

Great jeans, ilovshopin!! They look really nice on.


And I agree that BB10lue's outfit is incredible!


----------



## pghandbag

Outfit for teaching my class tonight: 

tibi dress
old navy leather hoodie
vintage saks heels
cynthia rowley bag


----------



## yeppun_1

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!


 
super cute!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love this dress pghandbag



pghandbag said:


> Outfit for teaching my class tonight:
> 
> tibi dress
> old navy leather hoodie
> vintage saks heels
> cynthia rowley bag


----------



## ldq31

My outfit Saturday took the kids to pizza hut to celebrate abck to school.


Andrea Bruckner bag , grey patrick robinson for target dress and banana republic wedges.


----------



## lolitakali

ldq31 said:


> My outfit Saturday took the kids to pizza hut to celebrate abck to school.
> 
> 
> Andrea Bruckner bag , grey patrick robinson for target dress and banana republic wedges.



Very nice!!!  I love the color combination!


----------



## la miss

Your entire outfit is absolute perfection from head to toe *pghandbag*

BTW I picked up a bunch of those Old Navy boatneck dresses you wore recently. I wore one today and got a really nice compliment. Thanks so much! 

*ldq31* you look great. I agree the colors really work well.


----------



## margaritaxmix

pghandbag said:


> Outfit for teaching my class tonight:
> 
> tibi dress
> old navy leather hoodie
> vintage saks heels
> cynthia rowley bag



LOVE LOVE LOVE it! The whole outfit together is just amazing. The heels, the dress, the jacket, and then the bag ties it all together! Such amazing style..:okay:


----------



## ldq31

thanks lolita kali and Lamiss. i really love brown with grey and navy with brown they make an outfit look more unique becaue it is unexpected.You knwo if I am eating I am wearing a dress. I stuffed my face with the kids at pizza hut


----------



## iluvshopin

ldq31 said:


> My outfit Saturday took the kids to pizza hut to celebrate abck to school.
> 
> 
> Andrea Bruckner bag , grey patrick robinson for target dress and banana republic wedges.


 

A beautiful fit on you!!!

PG your dress is AMAZING!!!! 
I love Tibi...


----------



## pghandbag

pisdapisda79 said:


> Love this dress pghandbag



Thank you!! It was my first major dress splurge (got it last year from nap) so I have been trying to find ways of wearing it in casual settings (like teaching my undergrads...  most profs and instructors in my department wear jeans, tshirts, and maybe a tweed sport coat if they have a faculty meeting).


----------



## pghandbag

la miss said:


> Your entire outfit is absolute perfection from head to toe *pghandbag*
> 
> BTW I picked up a bunch of those Old Navy boatneck dresses you wore recently. I wore one today and got a really nice compliment. Thanks so much!
> 
> *ldq31* you look great. I agree the colors really work well.



Thank you so much!!  

That boatneck dress went half off so it's like... $15!  It is easy to accessorize too, because it's so simple! 

Also, thank you margaritaxmix and iluvshopin!! Compliments from tpf ladies make what was such a dreary pittsburgh day so bright!


----------



## ldq31

thanks i luv shopping.


----------



## tibi

pghandbag said:


> Outfit for teaching my class tonight:
> 
> tibi dress
> old navy leather hoodie
> vintage saks heels
> cynthia rowley bag


I love your dress (as you can tell, I am a big fan). Also, your hoodie is so cute.


----------



## fendifemale

ldq31 said:


> My outfit Saturday took the kids to pizza hut to celebrate abck to school.
> 
> 
> Andrea Bruckner bag , grey patrick robinson for target dress and banana republic wedges.


Love it! I cant believe you wore it to Pizza Hut.


----------



## ldq31

fendifemale said:


> Love it! I cant believe you wore it to Pizza Hut.


 I get excited I love clothes and bags and shoes and well everytihng you can buy!!!! And I love to dress up quite frankly I don't think people dress up anymore enough. I miss the forties and fifties were people always looked polished. I know I am a freak. Lol


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

gucci fan said:


> Anyone know what has happened to bags4me?  I love seeing her outfits and haven't seen her post in a while.



Yeah me too - we're missing you Bags!  Hope you are okay!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I second that! We miss you Bags! Hope all is well.


----------



## ClickFive

pghandbag
Can I just say you find the BEST things from Old Navy??? I never go in there, but this is twice now, the babydoll hoodie now this leather hoodie that makes me wanna go!!!!!!


How do you find/like the leather hoodie? Do u have a link for it???


----------



## sammydoll

Today's outfit!

Lacoste vneck tshirt
True Religion Johnny's (my tried and true, haha)
Karen Millen Cashmere Sweater (adorable bow on the back too!)
Balenciaga Limited Edition Magenta City w/Giant Gold Hardware! (yyyayyy, just came today!)
glasses=Ferragamo
headband=Nordstrom
Stuart Weiztman Leopard Calf Half Wedge Pumps.. Sorry for not taking a pic.. this is them -->


----------



## bb10lue

^^so cute!! Love the bag


----------



## leanbeanee

sammydoll said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Lacoste vneck tshirt
> True Religion Johnny's (my tried and true, haha)
> Karen Millen Cashmere Sweater (adorable bow on the back too!)
> Balenciaga Limited Edition Magenta City w/Giant Gold Hardware! (yyyayyy, just came today!)
> glasses=Ferragamo
> headband=Nordstrom
> Stuart Weiztman Leopard Calf Half Wedge Pumps.. Sorry for not taking a pic.. this is them -->



You're so cute! :okay:


----------



## ldq31

sammydoll said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Lacoste vneck tshirt
> True Religion Johnny's (my tried and true, haha)
> Karen Millen Cashmere Sweater (adorable bow on the back too!)
> Balenciaga Limited Edition Magenta City w/Giant Gold Hardware! (yyyayyy, just came today!)
> glasses=Ferragamo
> headband=Nordstrom
> Stuart Weiztman Leopard Calf Half Wedge Pumps.. Sorry for not taking a pic.. this is them -->


 
Love this. i like how you combined funky color combos and made it work for you.


----------



## ldq31

Okay heres My work outfits today and tommorow. 
First Banana Republic Khaki dress with red patent leather Lela Rose for Payless shoes - Today Zara Linen dress with Sorbella Bag and brown Style and Co peep toe shoes


----------



## ldq31

Heres the rest


----------



## vanessa225

Today's a good outfit day for me... I  Casual Fridays at the office!

-Gray/Black Paige straight-leg jeans...
-Gray 3/4 sleeve tee by C&C California...
-Black & pink Mandarin collar sweater vest (by a label called "Moth" ??)
-Black heeled loafers by Isaac Mizrahi for Targhetto...
-Black leather belt w/ silver buckle by Kenneth Cole
-Lavendar/amethyst drop earrings, silver bead bracelet, vintage Aquamarine ring, and silver watch by Skagen of Denmark...

I'm lookin' kinda cute today!


----------



## fendifemale

ldq31 said:


> Heres the rest


 Looks great as usual. *Love* the bag!


----------



## fendifemale

ldq31 said:


> I get excited I love clothes and bags and shoes and well everytihng you can buy!!!! And I love to dress up quite frankly* I don't think people dress up* anymore enough. I miss the forties and fifties were people always looked polished. I know I am a freak. Lol


So true. I agree.


----------



## sammydoll

Thanks everyone!  Unusual colour combos are definitely my forte


----------



## margaritaxmix

OMG *sammydoll* your outfit is TOO cute! I love all the color, its so bright and fun! Great style!


----------



## margaritaxmix

ldq31 said:


> Okay heres My work outfits today and tommorow.
> First Banana Republic Khaki dress with red patent leather Lela Rose for Payless shoes - Today Zara Linen dress with Sorbella Bag and brown Style and Co peep toe shoes



LOVE that dress.


----------



## sammydoll

^^ thanks so much!!


----------



## pghandbag

Sammydoll, I LOVE your bag and the way you combined the bright colors! You are so cute!


----------



## pghandbag

ClickFive said:


> pghandbag
> Can I just say you find the BEST things from Old Navy??? I never go in there, but this is twice now, the babydoll hoodie now this leather hoodie that makes me wanna go!!!!!!
> 
> 
> How do you find/like the leather hoodie? Do u have a link for it???



Thank you!! The leather hoodie is from last year, actually. I found one on ebay. Occasionally they pop up. 

I never was a big old navy person but I like these pieces so much for the price.

Also, thank you Tibi!! I love their dresses too!


----------



## Tanya

*Sammydoll,* great outfit! I love everything, even down to the chic glasses!


----------



## Punzy

bb10lue said:


> Me today~!



Oh I love this outfits


----------



## itstiffany

oh wow, i love the outfit above. twiggy!


----------



## pghandbag

I call this my Thanksgiving dress because I found it at a thrift store one fall and wore it on Thanksgiving (b/c it is very stretchy, lol). 

I am wearing:
-Vintage dress and bag
-Tights and boots from target (I call the boots my garbage boots because they were so cheap it doesn't matter where I walk in them)
-Jacket (in arm) from Rainbow


----------



## margaritaxmix

pghandbag said:


> I call this my Thanksgiving dress because I found it at a thrift store one fall and wore it on Thanksgiving (b/c it is very stretchy, lol).
> 
> I am wearing:
> -Vintage dress and bag
> -Tights and boots from target (I call the boots my garbage boots because they were so cheap it doesn't matter where I walk in them)
> -Jacket (in arm) from Rainbow



How do you always look so put together? I love it! Love the vintage vibe I get from the outfit and you look gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, everyone looks fabulous... LOVING your outfit as always *bb10lue*! 


Me today. 

AG faded black jeans
Vera Wang for Kohl's cardigan
Express cami/Limited top
Burberry black quilted patent belt
Chanel necklace/Chanel red caviar Jumbo 
Black patent Ferragamo heels (got 'em on sale at NM)!! 

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/RedJumbooutandaboutfrontview.jpg

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## shani

Two pictures today!  First is for a sales post, taken with a Minolta Dimage F300 which is my favorite camera ever (I'd like to see another 5 mpx camera perform like this!), but the wiring's broken and it eats through a battery in about three minutes.  Shame.






And two:


----------



## bb10lue

Two outfits from last week

One:


----------



## bb10lue

Two: (Hehe, can you tell i was in a shorts mood)?!


----------



## bb10lue

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhh, everyone looks fabulous... LOVING your outfit as always *bb10lue*!
> 
> 
> Me today.
> 
> AG faded black jeans
> Vera Wang for Kohl's cardigan
> Express cami/Limited top
> Burberry black quilted patent belt
> Chanel necklace/Chanel red caviar Jumbo
> Black patent Ferragamo heels (got 'em on sale at NM)!!
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/RedJumbooutandaboutfrontview.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Awww...the red jumbo!! You remind me i should use mine more often. You look GREAT as always!!!!


----------



## ashakes

Hmmm ok you  know I still haven't fixed my camera so I will just post individual pics of the items haha

Friday I was Team USA...navy blue and white print BR dress, CL tiger blue karey no. prives, and LV Vernis Bedford in Pomme d'Amour


----------



## ashakes

Saturday:  yellow Saint Grace dress, KJL yellow flower ring with center pearl, CL Iowa Zeppas


----------



## bb10lue

^^Love the CLs, they go so perfectly with the pomme bedford!!!


----------



## shani

bb10lue, I love your style! Can I ask you what you're wearing?


----------



## ashakes

bb10lue said:


> ^^Love the CLs, they go so perfectly with the pomme bedford!!!



Thanks.  I love them; they are actually really versatile.  I have the same pair in the tortoise print too. LOL

That's a huge compliment coming from you considering how amazing you always look!!!


----------



## bb10lue

shani said:


> bb10lue, I love your style! Can I ask you what you're wearing?



Aww~thank you!! 

Outfit #1:
Jacket (can't remember the brand name)
long sleeve hoodie
Guess shorts
Miss sixty boots
LV neverfull MM

Outfit #2
Gorman knit
Guess shorts
Alexander Mqueen scarf
Miss sixty boots
Chanel J12 watch & GST bag


----------



## bb10lue

ashakes said:


> Thanks.  I love them; they are actually really versatile.  I have the same pair in the tortoise print too. LOL
> 
> That's a huge compliment coming from you considering how amazing you always look!!!



Haha~yea, they look really nice!! I wish I could wear them, Im really bad at walking in high heelsush:!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*ashakes* - Both outfits are fab, and those CL's ahh... I'm having a shoegasm haha!    The blue tortoise prive's are soo gorgeous, as are the Iowa Zeppas!   Ohhhh, and if you don't mind my asking (I just saw your thread but can't send a PM for some reason ), where did you find those gorgeous green patent simple pumps?!   I just got an electric blue pair from NAP, but I nearly fell over when I saw the green hehe! 

Aww thanks *bb10ue*!   Haha, you should definitely break out the Jumbo and give it some love... it must be lonely!


----------



## fendifemale

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhh, everyone looks fabulous... LOVING your outfit as always *bb10lue*!
> 
> 
> Me today.
> 
> AG faded black jeans
> Vera Wang for Kohl's cardigan
> Express cami/Limited top
> Burberry black quilted patent belt
> Chanel necklace/Chanel red caviar Jumbo
> Black patent Ferragamo heels (got 'em on sale at NM)!!
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/RedJumbooutandaboutfrontview.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Exquisite! You keep your heels by the door?


----------



## Keane Fan

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhh, everyone looks fabulous... LOVING your outfit as always *bb10lue*!
> 
> 
> Me today.
> 
> AG faded black jeans
> Vera Wang for Kohl's cardigan
> Express cami/Limited top
> Burberry black quilted patent belt
> Chanel necklace/Chanel red caviar Jumbo
> Black patent Ferragamo heels (got 'em on sale at NM)!!
> 
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/RedJumbooutandaboutfrontview.jpg
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
love the classic look  and the bag


----------



## fendifemale

pghandbag said:


> I call this my Thanksgiving dress because I found it at a thrift store one fall and wore it on Thanksgiving (b/c it is very stretchy, lol).
> 
> I am wearing:
> -Vintage dress and bag
> -Tights and boots from target (I call the boots my garbage boots because they were so cheap it doesn't matter where I walk in them)
> -Jacket (in arm) from Rainbow


digging it!


----------



## Bags4me

Long time no posting my OOTD, nothing luxurious here..I found couple cute dreses by Old Navy.
This is a soft corduroy dress in a jewel green tone, very light and easy.
Wearing it with my Gucci Montana boots and LV bag, AA tee.





Last year I purchased a grey sweater dress that I adore and this weekend found a similar in brown by Old Navy, wearing it with Louboutin boots.


----------



## wordpast

^^ Bags you look Fab! As Usual.  I HAVE to get that Old Navy Sweater.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!   Haha, those are just some shoes I have to find a place for... too many shoes in the closet, downstairs and everywhere else... it's a serious shoesplosion! 



fendifemale said:


> Exquisite! You keep your heels by the door?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you *Keane Fan*!  

*Bags4me *you look fab... I love the color combination in your first pic, and your Old Navy sweaterdress looks so cute and comfy!   I'm going to check out the Temperly line at Target tomorrow... looks like I'll have to swing by Old Navy too haha!


----------



## pghandbag

I love those dresses, Bags4me!! 

Thank you for the kind words, fendifemale and margaritaxmas!!


----------



## pghandbag

bb10lue said:


> Aww~thank you!!
> 
> Outfit #1:
> Jacket (can't remember the brand name)
> long sleeve hoodie
> Guess shorts
> Miss sixty boots
> LV neverfull MM
> 
> Outfit #2
> Gorman knit
> Guess shorts
> Alexander Mqueen scarf
> Miss sixty boots
> Chanel J12 watch & GST bag



I LOVE your boots! What miss sixty style are they? They look so good!


----------



## pghandbag

Wore this to go to my parents' house to watch the Steelers' home opener. Afterwards we went to a local festival. It got warm so I took off the sweater coat and had on my football jersey (Hines Ward) underneath. 

Tibi Sweater Coat
Old Navy Cords
Nanette Lepore Keds
Vintage hobo bag
Children's Steeler Jersey (not shown)
Black vneck underneath


----------



## stylized

Bags4me said:


> Long time no posting my OOTD, nothing luxurious here..I found couple cute dreses by Old Navy.
> This is a soft corduroy dress in a jewel green tone, very light and easy.
> Wearing it with my Gucci Montana boots and LV bag, AA tee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last year I purchased a grey sweater dress that I adore and this weekend found a similar in brown by Old Navy, wearing it with Louboutin boots.




Bags!  Welcome back!  Your dresses are so pretty - love the sweater dress.


----------



## Suzie

Bags, I love the colour combinations you come up with. You look fab!!


----------



## jfhave

Bags4Me---you look so cute and I saw those dresses at Old Navy over the weekend...I didn't get them, but now I am totally going back to grab a couple.


----------



## surlygirl

stylized said:


> Bags! Welcome back! Your dresses are so pretty - love the sweater dress.


 
My thoughts exactly! I am SO going to Old Navy tonight. That sweater dress is the cutest.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags*, LOVE that sweater dress....making a trip to Old Navy ASAP LOL, I've seen WAY too many cute things on here!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*shani, fieryfashionist, bb10lue*: Gorgeous outfits!! You all have great style! Love the Chanels and *shani*, your shots are always so stunning.


----------



## CTgrl414

Bags, I love the sweaterdress!

Pg, I love the tibi sweatercoat!

everyone has such great fashion here


----------



## momo43

Hi! This is my first post in this thread! I've enjoyed seeing everyone else's cute outfits, so I wanted to share. Here's mine for today. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## jfhave

momo43...cute, cute shoes!


----------



## vanessa225

Today's outfit... Wish I had a camera... 

Pink silk top by David Warren New York
Black trousers by Ann Taylor Loft
Vintage black pant-shoes by YSL (a new find at the thrift shop, hee hee!)
Black Dooney & Bourke hobo bag
pearl ring, handmade pink bead bracelet vintage pink bakelite necklace, and lavender drop earrings from Nordstrom's Rack.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*momo*: cute dress!!! lovely!


----------



## purplekicks

My new boots!


----------



## Charlie

Ohhh I missed you Bags!!!! You look great!  And same to Bb10lue ! and everyone else


----------



## la miss

*momo43* that outfit is simply adorable.

*purplekicks* you are rockin'! Are thos Frye boots? Because they are on my fall to-buy list!


----------



## jroos

purplekicks I love your boots!! They are rockin' with your skinny jeans!!


----------



## momo43

jfhave, margaritaxmix, la miss: Thanks! 

purplekicks:  your boots!

Here's another for today. please excuse the dusty mirror!


----------



## wordpast

^^^ I  those shoes. What's the brand?


----------



## fendifemale

purplekicks said:


> My new boots!


cute pic.


----------



## fendifemale

pghandbag said:


> Wore this to go to my parents' house to watch the Steelers' home opener. Afterwards we went to a local festival. It got warm so I took off the sweater coat and had on my football jersey (Hines Ward) underneath.
> 
> Tibi Sweater Coat
> Old Navy Cords
> Nanette Lepore Keds
> Vintage hobo bag
> Children's Steeler Jersey (not shown)
> Black vneck underneath


I *love  *your sweater coat.


----------



## momo43

wordpast: they're BCBG. Thanks!


----------



## *Korean Beauty*

Short skirt and white leather!


----------



## Redorfe

Love those boots!


purplekicks said:


> My new boots!


----------



## PetitePhysique

Bebe chocolate trousers with matching jacket
Papaya floral print spaghetti strapped top.
Jessica Simpson, brown patent leather pumps with tortoise heels
Diesel watch, with brown band
Brown Dooney and Bourke medium sized slouch bag. (Can't afford any other bags, other than DB and Coach).  Struggling student here!!!


----------



## claireZk

Momo43- Beautiful! I love the whole ensemble!!!

Purplekicks- Adorable pic!  Love the boots!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*momo*:  STUNNING shoes...oh lala! BCBG has the most gorgeous stuff.


----------



## purplekicks

la miss said:


> *purplekicks* you are rockin'! Are thos Frye boots? Because they are on my fall to-buy list!


 
Yes, they are!  I had been planning to get them for ages and finally did; they're great.


----------



## pghandbag

CTgrl414 and fendifemale, thanks for the compliments!! 

LOVE the boots, purplekicks! 

Momo43, you look lovely!


----------



## pghandbag

I wore this to dinner tonight at a local microbrewery that is in a converted Catholic church. It was my partner's brother's birthday. 

Maeve dress from anthro
Via Spiga tights
Baci heels
Marc by Marc Jacobs bag
Overstock pearls (the free ones)
Urban Outfitters heart pendant


----------



## HandbagCraving

you look sexy 






bb10lue said:


> Two outfits from last week
> 
> One:


----------



## momo43

pghandbag: i love your dress!

last night's date with the BF:


----------



## pghandbag

momo43 said:


> pghandbag: i love your dress!
> 
> last night's date with the BF:



Thanks momo! You look so elegant! I love the skirt with the skinny belt!


----------



## margaritaxmix

momo43 said:


> pghandbag: i love your dress!
> 
> last night's date with the BF:



You always have the most elegant outfits...gorgeous!


----------



## Bags4me

CRYLATER3 said:


> Ohhh I missed you Bags!!!! You look great! And same to Bb10lue ! and everyone else


Aww!! THANKS ALL, I stay very busy when my sons are back in school, but I miss you all.


----------



## sammydoll

purplekicks said:


> My new boots!


 
Aws, loves it!  (and you too, of course!)  Hunter green and chocolate brown is such a great combo


----------



## momo43

today was casual. boring...but i was running late this morning.

black long sleeve tee
citizens wide leg jeans
brown london sole ballet flats
cognac wendy hill tote


----------



## ladyjane76

momo43 love your date outfit! its lokked very nice!


----------



## ldq31

Redorfe said:


> Love those boots!


Purplkicks I agree with above. Can I have these? Lol. PG i love the way you put things together. 
Bags you are just simply fab - but I am made at you for amking me want to go to Old Navy and buy those dresses.


----------



## ldq31

Hres my outfit last night for a company drink thing -grey Hand M dress , jessica simpson platform heels and Francessca Biasa bag


----------



## ldq31

Heres the bag-sorry a little blurry but my other camara is broken


----------



## shani

- Allegri silk trench coat (It's SO THIN. Gah!)
- Pucci scarf


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Hello all....lovely outfits, I posted this pic in the "post pics of your Louboutins" thread, and someone suggested i post it here....so don't laugh too hard :shame:


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Oops...let's try that again.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*shani*: another gorgeous "artsy" pic...LOVE it!

*PurseEnthusiast:* GORGEOUS dress! Very flattering and I love the shoes!


----------



## momo43

shani: i love your pics!

today I'm going out to lunch with the folks.


----------



## bagsforme

Missoni Dream dress.  Gucci Hudson boots.


----------



## choozen1ne

I love the Missoni  dress with those boats


----------



## tibi

All I have to say is, "Wow!" You look great. You look so cute in those dresses. I'm shocked you bought them at Old Navy. If you told me Neiman's, I would have believed you! 



Bags4me said:


> Last year I purchased a grey sweater dress that I adore and this weekend found a similar in brown by Old Navy, wearing it with Louboutin boots.


----------



## Viviana325

bagsforme said:


> Missoni Dream dress.  Gucci Hudson boots.



i love that missoni that dress!


----------



## Tutu

Not today's outfit, but this week's anyway...

-Juicy Couture trench
-Burberry tee
-Max&Co. skirt
-Falke tights
-Esprit patent leather ankle boots (love love love love them!! and they were so cheap too!)

Sorry for the dirty mirror, it's all my little puppy's fault!


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks all for your recent inputs on my last picture..and btw everyone is looking wonderful, thanks for sharing your awesome outfits, I am so glad this thread is growing.
I love combine low end pieces with middle or high end items, I just can't limit myself with a particular brand or clothes line, this why I find so much fun to dress up everyday..and my mother always told me "style is not about brands, it is about how you wear them well" I have tried all my life remember this and don't take me wrong I spend big bucks in many items I love, but I also don't hesitate to buy a cheaper item if I love the style and is made right.
This was my yesterday outfit..
Wonderful Old Navy pants, very practical and versatile
Theory shirt
Marc by Marc Jacobs wedges
and I took my LV black Epi Soufflot.








and btw I had a haircut few days ago, 11 inches shorter now..lol, I love it, it is fun.


----------



## melissa_talent

*Bags4Me* your haircut is adorable!


----------



## bagsforme

Bags- Your beautiful and have such great style.  I love mixing high end and low end things together.  

do you mind me asking what size clothes you wear?  Everything you put on looks fabulous!


----------



## pghandbag

Bags, your hair looks fantastic and your outfits are an inspiration, as always!! 

Tutu, I LOVE your juicy trench!


----------



## Bags4me

melissa_talent said:


> *Bags4Me* your haircut is adorable!


Thanks


----------



## wordpast

Love your outfit and your hair bags!!


----------



## Bags4me

bagsforme said:


> Bags- Your beautiful and have such great style. I love mixing high end and low end things together.
> 
> do you mind me asking what size clothes you wear? Everything you put on looks fabulous!


Thanks *pghandbag, * wordpast and *bagsforme, *you girls are too kind.
Answering your question, I really have clothes with different sizes, perhaps 4 to 6 in pants, a lots of my jeans are 28 and tops I go from small to whatever size fits fine, I am not really obsess with sizes, whatever fits I get it.. even if it is 3 sizes bigger than the most usual size in my closet.
Thanks again.


----------



## Charlie

Bags you look great as usual, love the new hair style!


----------



## hipnycmom

Very pregnant (and it's hot here) so - chocolate brown pucci-print (but not Pucci!) shift dress, pale gold peep-toe flats, and pale gold Botkier clyde


----------



## claireZk

^ That outfit sounds adorable!!! 

Bags4me- All your outfits are so cute! I love the red accessories and red lipstick in that last pic!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags4Me*: GORGEOUS outfit love the trousers! And the haircut is stunning..you look amazing!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Tutu said:


> Not today's outfit, but this week's anyway...
> 
> -Juicy Couture trench
> -Burberry tee
> -Max&Co. skirt
> -Falke tights
> -Esprit patent leather ankle boots (love love love love them!! and they were so cheap too!)
> 
> Sorry for the dirty mirror, it's all my little puppy's fault!



LOVE that trench...I'm digging that style this year and I love Juicy. May have to invest in a Burberry one or something...


----------



## Tutu

margaritaxmix said:


> LOVE that trench...I'm digging that style this year and I love Juicy. May have to invest in a Burberry one or something...



Thanks! The cropped sleeves look great with long leather gloves. Are you thinking of getting full length sleeves or cropped?


----------



## sammydoll

Here's my outfit from today!

Michael Stars red top
True Religion black Julie jeans
Via Spiga heels
YSL Vichy Downtown
Tarina Tarantino necklace&Pink Head bracelet
Antique Art-Deco ring
headband=Nordstrom
watch=David Yurman
glasses=Ferragamo















Hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## babypie

Complete cuteness Sammydoll!  I remember when you posted those Via Spiga heels at The Glass Slipper...ohh how I adore them


----------



## slowlyfading

sammydoll, you are so cute! Looking fab today!


----------



## ldq31

Went to Dinner with hubbie last Saturday - Grey Forever 21 tunic dress , suede brown and gold clutch urban outfitters and two lips peep toes- suede brown


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sammydoll*: you take the cutest pictures! Love the skinnies and your HK bracelet...adorable!

*ldq*: love your clutch!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Tutu said:


> Thanks! The cropped sleeves look great with long leather gloves. Are you thinking of getting full length sleeves or cropped?



I definitely want full length ones...it's just more practical for those cold fall/winter days in Maryland..


----------



## lizz

Bags4me, your outfits, as usual, have been an inspiration to me . . . especially the Old Navy corduroy jumper. Thanks to you, I have a GREAT outfit for Paris next week. Thank you!  Also, I LOVE your haircut! It is awesome. Thanks for sharing all your outfits!


----------



## babypie

Me in a casual outfit (well except for the shoes :shame:
American Eagle jeans
MNG top
Louboutin Decollete heels


----------



## ldq31

thanks Margarita mix _ i have an outift I need you guys opinion on but I cna't get my card reader to work. drats.


----------



## margaritaxmix

babypie said:


> Me in a casual outfit (well except for the shoes :shame:
> American Eagle jeans
> MNG top
> Louboutin Decollete heels



HOT outfit, love the top and shoes and the jeans fit you so well!


----------



## sammydoll

Thursday's outfit!

Lacoste vneck tshirt
Theory brown velvet skirt
LAMB cashmere cardigan (tried to capture all the neato details!)
Betsey Johnson heels
Balenciaga Jaune Day
headband=Nordstrom
Watch+ring= David Yurman
bear necklace=Swarvoski










Added an extra pic too, but thought it was a little too... self promotion to paste here, haha.  Hope you like!


----------



## babypie

margaritaxmix said:


> HOT outfit, love the top and shoes and the jeans fit you so well!


 
thanks!


----------



## wordpast

I LOVE the details on the Lamb cardigan *sammydoll. *


----------



## Bags4me

lizz said:


> Bags4me, your outfits, as usual, have been an inspiration to me . . . especially the Old Navy corduroy jumper. Thanks to you, I have a GREAT outfit for Paris next week. Thank you!  Also, I LOVE your haircut! It is awesome. Thanks for sharing all your outfits!


Aww!! lizz you are very welcome, I am glad you like it and I am sure you will rock it like a pro and btw enjoy your trip to Paris, it is so much fun there, my last trip there was 6 years ago and I had a wonderful time and I am sure you will too.
Take care and thanks for compliments.

Ok..my outfit today was all black, still looking for the perfect black leather jacket.
Sass&Bide jeans
Banana Republic tee
Burberry hat
Ash boots
my "good luck" Jade necklace
Sargento Vivo sterling silver cuff
vintage onix bracelet
and I used my blue LV Noe.


----------



## Keane Fan

sammy, love your stuff, as usual!! any good concerts lately? lol.


----------



## sammydoll

Keane Fan said:


> sammy, love your stuff, as usual!! any good concerts lately? lol.


 
hehe, thanks!   I'm actually going to England for 2+ weeks in a couple days to visit family and am seeing a couple over there.  Idlewild and The Mooney Suzuki (two of my faves, yayy!)


----------



## Pchans

Well, not exactly today outfit... 
Sushi dinner last night & 3 days ago


----------



## fendifemale

^I *LOVE* IT diva!


----------



## fendifemale

ldq31 said:


> Went to Dinner with hubbie last Saturday - Grey Forever 21 tunic dress , suede brown and gold clutch urban outfitters and two lips peep toes- suede brown


Once again you've done it.:boxing:


----------



## fendifemale

babypie said:


> Me in a casual outfit (well except for the shoes :shame:
> American Eagle jeans
> MNG top
> Louboutin Decollete heels


those heels are fierce mama!


----------



## essential

pchans -- I love your outfits!! you're so stylish!!


----------



## vikitty

right now?

pajama pants and an American Eagle cami.

During the day I wore my new AE Hipster jeans, a red silk Kensie blouse, and Aldo flats.


----------



## hellobabie

OMG, you are so cute, love love your style !!!
Love the reissue in black n your J12 tooo hihihih
Cute, cute cute...



Pchans said:


> Well, not exactly today outfit...
> Sushi dinner last night & 3 days ago


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Pchans*: LOVE the LV shawl and the Chanel! You look gorgeous!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags4Me: *Stunning as usual...you look so sophisticated!


----------



## bagsforme

Wore this today to church.  TiBi dress, Manolo shoes.


----------



## ysl1983

Those Manolos are soooo hot!  I've been looking for nude colored shoes.  They're so hard to find for some reason.


----------



## Nola

Pchans-You look absolutely perfect, stunning!!

Bagsforme-Love the colours! You rock that dress and shoes.


----------



## ldq31

Thanks Fendi female !!!!! Looking good pcchans and bags.


----------



## menond

I've been obsessed with 70s fashion since '93 when it made a huge comeback.  Only, I never moved on.  I'm OBSESSED with it.  I wish I could dress like some 70s vixen everyday of the week, but that's just overkill.


----------



## la miss

menond said:


> I've been obsessed with 70s fashion since '93 when it made a huge comeback.  Only, I never moved on.  I'm OBSESSED with it.  I wish I could dress like some 70s vixen everyday of the week, but that's just overkill.



You look GLAMOURIFIC!!! Don't hurt nobody with all the foxy-ness!


----------



## wordpast

menond said:


> I've been obsessed with 70s fashion since '93 when it made a huge comeback.  Only, I never moved on.  I'm OBSESSED with it.  I wish I could dress like some 70s vixen everyday of the week, but that's just overkill.



I like this look!! I could never pull it off. But you are working it!


----------



## la miss

^^ I wish I could work that look!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^^ WOW, not everyone can work high waisted jeans, but you obviously can!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

bagsforme said:


> Wore this today to church.  TiBi dress, Manolo shoes.



GORGEOUS dress, even prettier shoes!


----------



## Bags4me

Today I wore this cute Bikergirl style hoodie from Nordies, I really like it, I will wear it when I ride my bike..I will not be able to show it while I am riding because of my racing jacket, but sure I will when I walk away from my bike..lol
I had smokey eyes look today to go with the outfit by MAC.


----------



## gemruby41

Bags4me said:


> Today I wore this cute Bikergirl style hoodie from Nordies, I really like it, I will wear it when I ride my bike..I will not be able to show it while I am riding because of my racing jacket, but sure I will when I walk away from my bike..lol
> I had smokey eyes look today to go with the outfit by MAC.


Bags, you look amazing!!


----------



## menond

Thanks, y'all!  I really only "pull 'em off," 'cos I love 'em.  it's more an energy than a body type, I think.


----------



## surlygirl

Great post, menond! You look fabulous! I love the 70s, too. My friends laugh at me when I show up in my "Mahogany" inspired outfits. You are really working those jeans!


----------



## sammydoll

*Monday's outfit!*

James Perse tshirt
True Religion Johnny's
Paul Green black boots
Missoni scarf (around arm)
Balenciaga Jaune Day
bow necklace=vintage 70's
watch= David Yurman
glasses=Ferragamo
















This is probably going to be my last post for a while- on Wednesday i'm going to England to visit family for two weeks!  So exciiteedd!!


----------



## Tutu

Taking the dogs out for a walk today (it's starting to get cold in here!)

-Zara beret
-Burberry scarf
-Zara knit
-Falke tights
-Diesel boots


----------



## la miss

*Tutu* you look adorable and so does your litle doggie!

*Sammy* too cute for words as usual. We need to go shopping together. Seriously! Where do you find your lovely things?


----------



## sammydoll

la miss said:


> *Sammy* too cute for words as usual. We need to go shopping together. Seriously! Where do you find your lovely things?


 
Yay, thankss!  I would love to go shopping together!  If you're serious i could definitely contact you the next time i'll be in LA, i tend to visit like 2-3 times a year, love it there!  This time last year my plan was actually to move there, but i decided i wasn't quite ready to move that far away from home (i'm 18).. but i'm still feeling the pull so i have a feeling it may still happen.. i've met so many awesome friends there too! 

But yeah..Basically i'm just a shopping addict!  I shop in all the normal places (Saks, Nordstrom, NM, etc) and then i looooveee good antique/vintage stores.. i usually pick up scarves, jewlery, and sometimesss clothing but only if it's absolutely perfect.. This weekend i found that bow necklace!  Oh, and i stalk online sales and eBay too!  (i just got a wool Burberry coat for my mom on Ebay.. brand new with tags from last year.. $250!  Originally $1150!  

ALSO- i can't believe i've never told you this- i LOVE your icon, Morrissey=best bitter old man ever! heh  I was suppose to see him in August but the show got cancelled.. it just got rescheduled for... Halloween!!  How fun is that?


----------



## la miss

^^^ I saw him the last go round and now I love him. Bitter old man indeed but he's MY bitter old man! LOL. I will probably try to see the next show as well. 

PM for you too!


----------



## ashsin

> Well, not exactly today outfit...
> Sushi dinner last night & 3 days ago


 

Pchans looove your outfits.. esp the shoes.. where did u get em from???


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags4Me*: LOVE it! 

*Sammydoll*: Cute glasses! Love all the sparkle! Have fun on your trip..


----------



## fendifemale

menond said:


> I've been obsessed with 70s fashion since '93 when it made a huge comeback.  Only, I never moved on.  I'm OBSESSED with it.  I wish I could dress like some 70s vixen everyday of the week, but that's just overkill.


I love it! I have been looking for some high waisted pants.


----------



## Perfect Day

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sofakingsweet

all of you are so gorgeous! i can't compare! but here i am. just casual outfits for class =) going to post a few.

Rugby Ralph Lauren Oxford
Bonnie Basham necklace
no name brooch
vintage leather belt
(not pictured)
True Religion Johnny jeans
white Lanvin flats
White Balenciaga First


----------



## sofakingsweet

#2

no name short sleeve cardigan
American Apparel Romper
American Apparel silver bandeau
belt off my mom's Vera Wang ready to wear jacket (stole it! hehe)
Tiffany&Co necklace
David Yurman ring
other misc jewelry
(not pictured)
black Steve Madden flats
grey Marc by Marc Jacobs canvas shopper tote

#3
dress by Victoria Secret
American Eagle belt
American Apparel leggings
Frye Sunny boots
Armani Exhange jacket
Chanel pearls
Chanel J12
(not pictured)
Damier Azur Speedy 25
in the background: white Balenciaga First! (:


----------



## sofakingsweet

#4

Gap yellow striped halter top
American Apparel pencil skirt turned it into a dress
Rugby Ralph Lauren belt
(not pictured)
Forever 21 patent wedges
Tarina Tarantino Hello Kitty hairclip
Caramel Balenciaga Twiggy

.. that is all!


----------



## momo43

here's what i wore this past weekend! 

i added a close up of the shoes and bag because i  them.


----------



## sheanabelle

sofakingsweet you are sofakingcute!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sofakingsweet*: WHY WHY WHY are you so pretty? It's not fair! But seriously, you have the cutest outfits...amazing style!! 

*momo:* AMAZING shoes! And I love that dress!


----------



## ysl1983

Had one of those nights when I just wanted to try on my clothes =)

I've been lucky with finding deals lately!

1. Izaac Mizrahi cotton turtlenech dress ($34) with Tahari peep-toes in eggplant ($25)
2. H&M purple sweater dress ($40) with YSL Muse in taupe ($too much!)
3. Izaac Mizrahi silk cross-back dress ($11) with AX sequin clutch (my favorite! $Iforget because I bought it years ago)
4. Banana Republic silk wrap dress ($90 - I may return it because it's pricy) with Tahari peep-toes in gray($25).


----------



## ysl1983

More!  I told ya...it was just one of those nights!  My clothes are like my toys =)

1&2. Izaac Mizrahi cotton shirt ($11), Izaac Mizrahi silk tulip skirt ($15) with YSL Quilted Tribute tote ($Too much!)

3&4. High waist skirt from H&M ($12) with white shirt from TJMaxx and my favorite purple cardigan that I bought years ago from Loehman's.  It has very delicate details that are starting to fall apart =( 

5. Wool Gray/Brownish lupi skirt from H&M ($20) with plan black tshirt from Target ($5)

OH yea, all the IM stuff are from Target.  I loooove target!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*ysl*: IM IN LOVEEEE with that purple dress!! STUNNING! Don't return it, you look absolutely gorgeous!

Everything else is amazing too...I'd comment on each of them but then I'd be here forever  I love Target too though!


----------



## IWearHeels

Pchans said:


> Well, not exactly today outfit...
> Sushi dinner last night & 3 days ago


WHO MAKES WHAT YOU ARE WEARING THE JEANS THE TOP AND THAT DRESSSSSS


----------



## Shasta

Pchans said:


> Well, not exactly today outfit...
> Sushi dinner last night & 3 days ago


 




*I love your style!  So gorgeous!*


----------



## Indigowaters

*ysl1983*: I love your style!


----------



## karrey

I love this,it's pretty.


----------



## edsbgrl

Bags4me said:


> Last year I purchased a grey sweater dress that I adore and this weekend found a similar in brown by Old Navy, wearing it with Louboutin boots.


 
Bags, this is THE perfect mix of high and low end.  You do it so very well.


----------



## edsbgrl

sammydoll said:


> Today's outfit!
> 
> Lacoste vneck tshirt
> True Religion Johnny's (my tried and true, haha)
> Karen Millen Cashmere Sweater (adorable bow on the back too!)
> Balenciaga Limited Edition Magenta City w/Giant Gold Hardware! (yyyayyy, just came today!)
> glasses=Ferragamo
> headband=Nordstrom
> Stuart Weiztman Leopard Calf Half Wedge Pumps.. Sorry for not taking a pic.. this is them -->


 
Sammydoll, the best part of your outfits are your smile! Now, thats not to say your outfits aren't  but I just love looking at your pics with your super pleasant smile!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

karrey said:


> I love this,it's pretty.


 
I agree! Don't return this one


----------



## Sternchen

Didn't have any time to take a picture this morning, so I'll just describe since I've already changed:

* White knit turtleneck
* Chocolate brown pants
* Brown leather boots



Oh, and Fendi Zucchino Chef


----------



## FijiBuni

Perfect Day said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!



What LV Shawl is this? Ever since this picture I"ve been DYING for it!


----------



## Tutu

Going to work today:


----------



## nOngJibZ`

my outfit for today


----------



## iluvmnhattan

Couldn't take a pic but I am attaching pics to give you the idea...i have the Vince jumper in BLACK with a white blouse unerneath (sleeves rolled up, butterfly collar) and my TB flats as attached  its still warm in MS but this is light enough for today- i can't wait to wear this with gray turtle underneath and tall black boots :okay:


----------



## pghandbag

Tutu, I love your bohemian fall look!! So chic! 

nOngJibZ` Your shoes are so cute!! 

Sammydoll, you are adorable!!

And iluvmnhattan, that sounds really chic. You should take a photo when you get home!


----------



## pghandbag

I wore this to teach my evening course last night. 

-The top is from a boutique in St. Barths (those are ruffles, not wrinkles but they didn't photograph well)
-The pearls are from overstock (the free ones)
-The watch is a Swatch
-The skirt is Kenneth Cole
-The shoes are Baci
-The bag is my Marc Jacobs Pomegranate Venetia


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Love your skirt. Gorgeous as always!


----------



## margaritaxmix

nOngJibZ` said:


> my outfit for today



I love your Chanel! You look so elegant!


----------



## choozen1ne

I dress like a slob compared to everyoner here , I love everyone outfits , maybe I need to buy some new clothes !


----------



## bagsforme

3.1 Philip Lim dress, spanx tights, Chloe shoes.


----------



## exotikittenx

Here's my outfit from past weekend:

Deep purple wrap top from Express
Indigo blue jeans from Express
Chanel Cotton Club Pochette
Long gold chain necklace with clear crystal heart charm


----------



## IWearHeels

YAY i look so 70s!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im wearing a Marc by Marc Jacobs top, Juicy Couture Jeans zodiac Capricorn, Chloe Sunglasses, Vintage Moccasins, and a Marc by Marc Jacobs BAG in Mustard.


----------



## IWearHeels

Perfect Day said:


> please who designed your dress PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> please tell me who designed your outfit...


----------



## Keane Fan

pghandbag said:


> I wore this to teach my evening course last night.
> 
> -The top is from a boutique in St. Barths (those are ruffles, not wrinkles but they didn't photograph well)
> -The pearls are from overstock (the free ones)
> -The watch is a Swatch
> -The skirt is Kenneth Cole
> -The shoes are Baci
> -The bag is my Marc Jacobs Pomegranate Venetia


very nice


----------



## IWearHeels

That chanel bag makes everything look so elagant


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Not too skilled in the taking pictures of myself thing..so I'll just describe in detail
Jcrew Cambridge Cable cardigan in Navy (buttoned half way up)
plain white cami
Jcrew City fit Madison Chino in white (I love this cut of their pants!)
Brown tweed shoes
Coach Large Carly in Sig. Chocolate


----------



## margaritaxmix

exotikittenx said:


> Here's my outfit from past weekend:
> 
> Deep purple wrap top from Express
> Indigo blue jeans from Express
> Chanel Cotton Club Pochette
> Long gold chain necklace with clear crystal heart charm



Love your bag!


----------



## exotikittenx

^^ Thank you!


----------



## armanigirl

This is what I wore today:


----------



## surlygirl

^ armanigirl - so cute! Love the look. The CLs add the perfect touch!


----------



## shani




----------



## ysl1983

Ive been on a hunt for nude shoes!  I love yours Armanigirl =)


----------



## momo43

My outfit for today:


----------



## IWearHeels

My outfit kinda a replica of Rachel B. SHirt is a Nation LTD burn out tee, with a peper gray print hoodie by American Apparel same as rachels. Siwy jeans Marc Jacobs boots, Marc Jacobs 012 sunglasses


----------



## Keane Fan

love it, armani girl, i also love your gucci bag. whats it called?


----------



## armanigirl

Keane Fan said:


> love it, armani girl, i also love your gucci bag. whats it called?


 
thank you! oh it is the gucci 'chain' hobo with horsebit detail in dark brown leather in the medium size..


----------



## armanigirl

I finally decided to take out my new LV bag that has been sitting in my closet..here are pics of my outfit of the day..


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Wow you look gorgeous, mind if I ask where you got your dress?? It's so pretty! And I love the bag!


----------



## thinkPINK

armanigirl - love your outfit!


----------



## snoopylaughs

First day at a new second job :}

Sunner long blush pink long blouse
Cropped V neck sweater
[Unseen - Delias Jeans and white Ferragamo pumps]


----------



## JuicyBag

snoopylaughs said:


> First day at a new second job :}
> 
> Sunner long blush pink long blouse
> Cropped V neck sweater
> [Unseen - Delias Jeans and white Ferragamo pumps]



You looks so cute


----------



## la miss

*snoopylaughs* you look great!


----------



## FijiBuni

OMG Armanigirl!!! You totally make me want the damier speedy!!!!!!!!! It looks so great on you!


----------



## laundry

*snoopylaughs*, that outfit is adorable!


----------



## slowlyfading

this is my first time posting on here, so please dont be too harsh! All are cheap brand things :shame:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^whatever ya look cute


----------



## la miss

*slowlyfading* your jeans are too cute!!! I love the way you put your outfit together!


----------



## slowlyfading

aww, thanks guys :shame:


----------



## ashsin

here is todays outfit.. XOXO dress wiht steve madden pumps..


----------



## CoutureChiQ

Very CUTE


----------



## snoopylaughs

cute shoes slowlyfading, and love the xoxo dress ashsin!


----------



## menond

fendifemale said:


> I love it! I have been looking for some high waisted pants.



go to high-end vintage shops in your area.  that's how I roll.  oh and take a digital camera and a friend- i always forget to take a cam- 'cos you'll have the funnest time taking snap shots of the whackest trends from the past.


----------



## Keane Fan

ashsin said:


> here is todays outfit.. XOXO dress wiht steve madden pumps..


cuteee


----------



## la miss

Anthropologie top
Vivienne Westwood jacket
Lawrence Steele mini skirt
No name shoes from India


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*la miss: *love love love your anthropology top... I hope you bought it recently (so I can run to the store and buy myself one!)


----------



## I Love RICE

love your top la miss!


----------



## fendifemale

shani said:


>


this is a gorgeous pic.

Great fits everyone!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

la miss, hand over the top and no one gets hurt


----------



## margaritaxmix

*la miss*: I thought you'd gone missing, I missed you on this thread!! Great outfit, love the top!


----------



## margaritaxmix

ashsin said:


> here is todays outfit.. XOXO dress wiht steve madden pumps..



Wow, love the dress, you look great!


----------



## la miss

Thanks *Sonia*, *RICE*, *Dee Dee*, and *Margaret*!!!
I bought this top a while ago so it's probably out of the stores. But I found a few on eBay for you Sonia at half off the retail price!!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-98-Anthropo...ryZ63868QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-98-Anthropo...ryZ63868QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
Aw shucks, I'm so flattered anyone even noticed I was gone! I love my tPF girls!


----------



## ldq31

My camaras acting up - I missed you guys. Everyone is looking fab as always. Heres is my outfit for tommorow possible outfit not sure If I am wearing it.


----------



## ldq31

better pic of the dress


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*THANK YOU! You are sooo sweet! I will keep an eye out for it on ebay. Sadly, the one listed is a Medium, I need XS or Small.*



la miss said:


> Thanks *Sonia*, *RICE*, *Dee Dee*, and *Margaret*!!!
> I bought this top a while ago so it's probably out of the stores. But I found a few on eBay for you Sonia at half off the retail price!!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-98-Anthropologie-Little-Yellow-Button-Brown-Top-M_W0QQitemZ300157806981QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63868QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-98-Anthropologie-Little-Yellow-Button-Blue-Top-M_W0QQitemZ300157806592QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63868QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> Aw shucks, I'm so flattered anyone even noticed I was gone! I love my tPF girls!


----------



## pghandbag

Wore this plus black tights to see Wilco last night.
H&M Dress
Casch Copenhagen Sweater from Anthropologie
Delias shoes


----------



## armanigirl

margaritaxmix said:


> ^ Wow you look gorgeous, mind if I ask where you got your dress?? It's so pretty! And I love the bag!


 
Thanks margaritamix...i got the dress from wetseal =)


----------



## pghandbag

Wore this out yesterday afternoon. Please ignore the clutter on my porch. I was doing yard work the day prior and haven't yet finished. 

Marc by Marc Jacobs sweater and dress
Calvin Klein tights
Nine West shoes
F21 necklace


----------



## Tutu

This one is actually for tomorrow (what I plan to wear anyway):


----------



## laundry

Gorgeous outfit, Tutu! Is that a beret you're wearing, or a crocheted beanie?


----------



## shopaholiccat

haven't had the chance to post this up so here
-flower dress from Zara
-jacket from a local store in HK (got it 2 years ago during my vacation )
-miss sixty boots
-LV onatah in aubergeine


----------



## Tutu

laundry said:


> Gorgeous outfit, Tutu! Is that a beret you're wearing, or a crocheted beanie?



Oh, thank you! That's a knit beret from Zara I'm wearing.


----------



## Danica

shopaholiccat said:


> haven't had the chance to post this up so here
> -flower dress from Zara
> -jacket from a local store in HK (got it 2 years ago during my vacation )
> -miss sixty boots
> -LV onatah in aubergeine


 
Love this!!!! hot hot hot!


----------



## Scooby Doo

First time posting, so be nice  






Ooops, it got big :shame:


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

Scooby Doo said:


> First time posting, so be nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooops, it got big :shame:


 
Are you a celebrity or something?


----------



## Keane Fan

shopaholiccat said:


> haven't had the chance to post this up so here
> -flower dress from Zara
> -jacket from a local store in HK (got it 2 years ago during my vacation )
> -miss sixty boots
> -LV onatah in aubergeine


 
wow you are definitely stylin..


----------



## laksalala

shopaholiccat said:


> haven't had the chance to post this up so here
> -flower dress from Zara
> -jacket from a local store in HK (got it 2 years ago during my vacation )
> -miss sixty boots
> -LV onatah in aubergeine


 

you look great!  love love love the boots!  how many inches are the heels?


----------



## shopaholiccat

*laksalala: *thanks! they are about 3 inches 

and thanks all =]


----------



## margaritaxmix

shopaholiccat said:


> haven't had the chance to post this up so here
> -flower dress from Zara
> -jacket from a local store in HK (got it 2 years ago during my vacation )
> -miss sixty boots
> -LV onatah in aubergeine



I love it. Very stylish, esp the dress!


----------



## la miss

Autumn motif silk dress from Anthropologie
Mike & Chris cotton vest
Prada shoes


----------



## sammydoll

^^ i have that same Mike & Chris mini hoodie thing in black  (i got it for literally $5 at South Moon Under, couldn't believe it!) 

It looks great on you, inspires me to wear mine! (havn't got around to it yet)


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*lamiss* - gorgeous, the colors work so well together and you match so well!


----------



## Scooby Doo

[[WEE-YiN__XO]];4230876 said:
			
		

> Are you a celebrity or something?



No, ha ha  I guess I should take it as a compliment or?


----------



## la miss

sammydoll said:


> ^^ i have that same Mike & Chris mini hoodie thing in black  (i got it for literally $5 at South Moon Under, couldn't believe it!)
> 
> It looks great on you, inspires me to wear mine! (havn't got around to it yet)



Thanks *Sonia* and *sammydoll* $5 Now that's a deal!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

la miss said:


> Autumn motif silk dress from Anthropologie
> Mike & Chris cotton vest
> Prada shoes



I love your dress, *la miss*! Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## Tutu

Work clothes.


----------



## bagsforme

Here's mine today. Banana Republic jacket, Kors top, Chanel tote, Lanvin flats, William Rast jeans.


----------



## sheanabelle

My first  picture post here...
j.crew matchstick jeans, generra top, tory burch rust reva flats, chanel jumbo.


----------



## Tutu

sheanabelle said:


> My first  picture post here...
> j.crew matchstick jeans, generra top, tory burch rust reva flats, chanel jumbo.



Welcome to the thread! You look great! (I'm so jealous of your Chanel, by the way...)


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*bagsforme* and *sheanabell* - you both look so elegant, trendy and classy at the same time. gorgeous!


----------



## Scooby Doo

Love it Sheanabelle! Cute top and love your jumbo


----------



## LABAG

bagsforme said:


> Here's mine today. Banana Republic jacket, Kors top, Chanel tote, Lanvin flats, William Rast jeans.


Love this jacket-is it the silk/wool jacket on sale now for 69.99-how is the sizing if it is???  You look so classy!


----------



## la miss

Thanks *margaritaxmix* Everyone looks lovely today!


----------



## wordpast

^^ I agree everyone looks great!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sheanabelle said:


> My first  picture post here...
> j.crew matchstick jeans, generra top, tory burch rust reva flats, chanel jumbo.



Gorgeous!! You should post some more...the Chanel is GORGEOUS!


----------



## sesrup

Cute girly. I love the print/pattern on the dress, so Autumn-ish.



la miss said:


> Autumn motif silk dress from Anthropologie
> Mike & Chris cotton vest
> Prada shoes


----------



## pghandbag

*Tutu,* *bagsforme* and *sheanabell, *I love your outfits! You all look fantastic!


----------



## pghandbag

Outfit of the (yester)day. Wore this to meet with a professor and to go to the library to research and print articles for my dissertation:

Tibi sweatercoat
Delias dress underneath
F21 necklace underneath
Swatch watch
Green Liz Claiborne tights
Restricted quilted flats
Cynthia Rowley bag


----------



## Sternchen

Great outfits, you guys


----------



## Keane Fan

la miss said:


> Autumn motif silk dress from Anthropologie
> Mike & Chris cotton vest
> Prada shoes


very nicee


----------



## la miss

Thanks *sesrup* and *Keane fan*! Here's my outfit for today:

Anthropologie dress
Robert Rodriguez leather jacket
Pucci suede flats


----------



## wordpast

la miss, I'm in LOVE with that jacket!! You look great.


----------



## Keane Fan

LA miss i love all of your clothes! i can tell you love anthropologie... i think they have a big sale going on right now


----------



## KristyDarling

La Miss. You have impeccable taste, and an eye for putting different pieces together in a striking and elegant way. Do you work in fashion?? You must! 

And I know you've said you're petite but with your toned and slim figure, you look like you could be 5'7"!!!


----------



## pghandbag

La Miss, that outfit is so gorgeous!! Wow!


----------



## vintagelove

la miss, i'm echoing everyone else... that jacket is TDF


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

La miss... the jacket is FIERCE.


----------



## Bags4me

Last night went to a halloween party and wore this costume..lol
I bet you can't guess what I am?




and today I wore a simple outfit, sweater dress by Central Park West and Gucci boots.


----------



## BMWPower06

Similar to this (except much darker blue):


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bags4me said:


> and today I wore a simple outfit, sweater dress by Central Park West and Gucci boots.



As usual Bags you look fantastic.  I LOVE those boots!  Very stylish and they look really comfy too.


----------



## ldq31

La miss that jacket is to fab and it fits u like a glove!!! BAgs I lovbe those boots!!!


----------



## Amywilliams

Jacket - Aquascutum
Top - American Apparel
Bag - Marni
Jeans - Prada


----------



## margaritaxmix

*la miss *and *Bags*: you both are my style icons! STUNNING.

*la miss*: you have the most gorgeous tops ever...that jacket is TDF!
*Bags*: your costume is so original, i LOVE it...and the boots are very chic!


----------



## la miss

Most of my school clothes come from Anthropologie. But I need to widen my shopping horizons lol  *KristyDarling*, I wasn't tall enough or photogenic enough to make it in fashion but I did work on the fringes of the fashion industry for a while and I met some really nice people. Oh those Parisiennes were chic!! And I copied them every chance I could. 

Thanks for checking out my looks ladies! *Amywilliams* I want your balloon bag!!!!  And *Bags4me* you are beautiful as always. Love the costume.

Today:
Anthropologie silk dress and denim jacket
H & M black turtleneck
Black tights
Prada boots


----------



## sammydoll

My outfit from today!

Michael Stars Black Dress
Wolford awesome tights(haha)
Paul Green Boots
Vivienne Westwood Scarf
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
headband=Nordstrom
watch+ring= David Yurman
Ferragamo glasses












yay!


----------



## PlushKitty

Bags I would never ever guess you were the mother of grown kids. I would have most likely guessed you to be the superstar daughter of the family!


----------



## ldq31

la miss i dig the layering - very chic and cozy at the same time. 
It just got cold here in new york as soon as I can get m,y camara working I will post some pics of my last few outfits. Sammy doll I always like your bags


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks *Plushkitty *for nice compliment.
*La Miss *and *sammydoll* you girls are looking amazing.

I wanted to share this Awesome moto jacket I purchased, the brand is SWORD, you can find it at Blaec.com or Shopbop.
What do you think?


----------



## laundry

I _love_ SWORD (and blaec) and that jacket is H.O.T. It fits you really well, and the sleeve details are really eye-catching.


----------



## la miss

laundry said:


> I _love_ SWORD (and blaec) and that jacket is H.O.T. It fits you really well, and the sleeve details are really eye-catching.



ITA  Your jacket is beautiful *Bags*.
*Sammydoll* those tights are so hot!
*ldq31* I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## CoutureChiQ

Lovin the leather jacket!


----------



## dmitchell15

*Bags*, you never told us what your costume was...I'm still trying to figure it out. I love your leather jacket by the way!


----------



## iluvshopin

Everyone always looks great in here!!!
Phbags...I truly love your style. Very original and classy...


Tonight I went to a girlfriends art gallery opening.

Splendid dress
Grey tights
Choco brown Kors domino boots

I threw on a cream wool coat and scarf for fun!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love everyone's outfits... I need to come here more often!!  

Me yesterday:

Michael Stars dark brown long sleeved shirt w/ a no name camel/gold tank underneath
Grey INC short sleeved hoodie
M Missoni Scarf 
Citizens Paley ankle length jeans (great to tuck into boots, or with flats)! 
no name dark brown boots (I got 'em at Woodbury a few years ago)!
Chanel dark brown expandable flap 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pghandbag

Sammydoll, those tights are TDF!!
Bags, I LOVE your leather jacket! 
Iluvshopin, those boots are fantastic! 
Fieryfashionist, your bag is gorgeous and looks so great with your outfit!

All the ladies here are so inspirational!

Here's my outfit of today:
H&M dress
Hue tights
Mbmj bag
Steven by Steve Madden shoes


----------



## pghandbag

amywilliams, I love your bag and shoes!! so cool!

la miss, I love how you made that pretty frock look so perfect for fall!


----------



## I Love RICE

cute outfit pg!


----------



## obeeone

I love your look PG!  You look awesome!!!!


----------



## la miss

pghandbag said:


>



What a gorgeous combination, *pghandbag*. I love it!!!


----------



## Indigowaters

Hotness! Love the boots. 


iluvshopin said:


> Everyone always looks great in here!!!
> Phbags...I truly love your style. Very original and classy...
> 
> 
> Tonight I went to a girlfriends art gallery opening.
> 
> Splendid dress
> Grey tights
> Choco brown Kors domino boots
> 
> I threw on a cream wool coat and scarf for fun!!!


----------



## Karima

iluvshopin said:


> Everyone always looks great in here!!!
> Phbags...I truly love your style. Very original and classy...
> 
> 
> Tonight I went to a girlfriends art gallery opening.
> 
> Splendid dress
> Grey tights
> Choco brown Kors domino boots
> 
> I threw on a cream wool coat and scarf for fun!!!


 
I LOVE your dress!! Where did you buy it? And the boots!! I want them too =)


----------



## iluvshopin

^^Thank you so much ladies...
I got my dress from revolve... I am pretty sure many online boutiques and probably many dept. stores like Saks and Nordies still have them as they are not really past season as of yet...

I just got these boots from smartbargains they are on sale for a great price...My camera does not do them justice at all as they are gorgeous IRL..I highly recommend them, they are super comfy and one of the easiest 4" heeled boots I have walked in.


----------



## Karima

iluvshopin said:


> ^^Thank you so much ladies...
> I got my dress from revolve... I am pretty sure many online boutiques and probably many dept. stores like Saks and Nordies still have them as they are not really past season as of yet...
> 
> I just got these boots from smartbargains they are on sale for a great price...My camera does not do them justice at all as they are gorgeous IRL..I highly recommend them, they are super comfy and one of the easiest 4" heeled boots I have walked in.


 
Thanks!!

I've had really bad experiences buying clothes or shoes online so I'd rather shop at a store and try them on! Nordstrom here I come


----------



## margaritaxmix

sammydoll said:


> My outfit from today!
> 
> Michael Stars Black Dress
> Wolford awesome tights(haha)
> Paul Green Boots
> Vivienne Westwood Scarf
> Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
> headband=Nordstrom
> watch+ring= David Yurman
> Ferragamo glasses
> 
> 
> 
> yay!



LOVE the scarf and the tights!


----------



## momo43

pghandbags: i love your outfits! 

i've been MIA for a bit. Here's some pics from the last couple weeks.


----------



## RudeGal

sammydoll said:


> My outfit from today!
> 
> Michael Stars Black Dress
> Wolford awesome tights(haha)
> Paul Green Boots
> Vivienne Westwood Scarf
> Balenciaga Vert D'eau City
> headband=Nordstrom
> watch+ring= David Yurman
> Ferragamo glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay!


 
OMG..I love this outfit..You look so chic and stylish! LOVE this one!!


----------



## sammydoll

^^ thank you!!


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks obeeone, la miss, I love RICE, and momo43!!


----------



## Bags4me

Hi all, I am addicted to sweater dresses and this one got my heart right away.. all from Benetton, boots by Antonio Melani.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Momo I  all your outfits, you look great, I especially like that cropped white blazer/jacket where did you buy it from?



momo43 said:


> pghandbags: i love your outfits!
> 
> i've been MIA for a bit. Here's some pics from the last couple weeks.


----------



## momo43

pisdapisda79: thanks! the jacket is from H&M. I bought it last year.

Here's my outfit for today!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*momo*: Gorgeous outfits!
*Bags4Me*: LOVE the sweater dress...great boots, too!


----------



## la miss

Casual weekend

Photo 1 - Vintage leather blazer, H&M turtleneck, paper denim cloth mini, Ugg boots
Photo 2 - Katharine Hamnett shirt, Anthropologie shorts, Prada loafers


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Today I wore work clothes!
Had a flight from Dubai to London then back again

Emirates dress & blazer with the hat 
(The picture isn't of me today, its me at graduation, but still same outfit!)

x


----------



## sammydoll

My Halloween outfit!

I was "Courtney Love/Minnie Mouse/Magenta from Rocky Horror"













^^ With one of my bestfriends, Gena/Jessica Rabbit!   And notice the red+white polka dot panties.. part of my Minnie Mouse side.. and i had black electrical tape X'd over my boobs.. part of my Courtney-ness.. figured i better not post pics of that ;o)

Dress/tunic top and lace top thingy= Urban Outfitters
thigh highs= mine since i was like 13, hahahah
Shoes= Sugar.  (i wear them to gothy/industrial shows usually.. comfy+high!.. had them for at least 6 years)
Vintage bow necklace
Vintage pearls
Victoria's Secret panties 

hahahaha, hope you guys enjoyed that!

Oh!  Since i know someone will ask- cigarette by Nat Sherman:shame:


----------



## IWearHeels

my newest CHANEL 5018 sunglasses with my NEWEST NANETTE LEPORE TOP is what i wore today!

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/Amylovehewitt/love-2.jpg


----------



## sammydoll

^^ oh my!  ADORABLE!


----------



## claireZk

IWearHeels said:


> my newest CHANEL 5018 sunglasses with my NEWEST NANETTE LEPORE TOP is what i wore today!
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/Amylovehewitt/love-2.jpg



^So cute!

Sammydoll- is that a PINK cigarette in your first pic???


----------



## sammydoll

claireZk said:


> Sammydoll- is that a PINK cigarette in your first pic???


 
Yes.  They come in Pink, Green, Blue, Yellow, and Red.. Nat Sherman's.
http://natsherman.com/cigaretteList...9-1C0A9EE7-65B8-EC0F-D38B8098D3C0EC22&root=42


----------



## margaritaxmix

Love it, *sammydoll*!


----------



## claireZk

sammydoll said:


> Yes.  They come in Pink, Green, Blue, Yellow, and Red.. Nat Sherman's.
> http://natsherman.com/cigaretteList...9-1C0A9EE7-65B8-EC0F-D38B8098D3C0EC22&root=42




Cool.  I've never seen those before.  I was worried the color settings on my screen were really off


----------



## la miss

OMG *Sammy* and *IWearHeels* that's nuts how cute you girls look!!!


----------



## iluvshopin

*Sammydoll ...you are gorgeous!!!!!*


At work in Jeans today...
Diesel ryoth 8BE
Random sweater from nordies...


----------



## IWearHeels

iluvshoppin where do youwork?


----------



## iluvshopin

^^Haha...I always forget how funny it must look. I actually work in the office part, I just take pics in the warehouse area because it is wide open and I am there 60 hours a week. I have my life on hold to help my parents at the moment. So I  am working with my family right now.  My dad just had open heart surgery earlier this year and doesnt need the stress of running everyday operations of a big business anymore....
He builds in ground swimming pools...So those boxes are pool things...*wink*


----------



## sammydoll

iluvshopin & lamiss- thank you so much! :O)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

IWearHeels said:


> my newest CHANEL 5018 sunglasses with my NEWEST NANETTE LEPORE TOP is what i wore today!
> 
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d113/Amylovehewitt/love-2.jpg


 
Love the sunglasses and love the Nanette Lepore top. I have that same top but in pink and white


----------



## IWearHeels

This is my outfit My Diesel top, True Religion Jeans, Marc by marc jacobs blk flats, Zac Posen Abbey bag, my Chanel 5018 sunglasses of course and my knitted scarf by target. 
I went out today to Starbucks with my fiance we ordered the Pumpkin Spice frappuccino and went to noahs bagles and got some bagles!! I even bought one for my little puppy! hehe


----------



## margaritaxmix

IWearHeels said:


> This is my outfit My Diesel top, True Religion Jeans, Marc by marc jacobs blk flats, Zac Posen Abbey bag, my Chanel 5018 sunglasses of course and my knitted scarf by target.
> I went out today to Starbucks with my fiance we ordered the Pumpkin Spice frappuccino and went to noahs bagles and got some bagles!! I even bought one for my little puppy! hehe



Love it! The new sunnies look gorgeous on you!


----------



## ijoewono

momo43 said:


> pghandbags: i love your outfits!
> 
> i've been MIA for a bit. Here's some pics from the last couple weeks.


 

I love your white coat!!...where did you get it?
any chance they're still in stores?


----------



## surlygirl

momo - love your Bulga rose pudding satchel! Cute shoes, too. You have great style.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

cavalli for h&m trench
kaki skinny jeans from zara
flat short boots

not on pic:
long black Filippa K. cardigan
black Tara Jarmon V-neck
LV neverfull


----------



## IWearHeels

Here is my outfit the other day Chloe 2104 sunglasses like rachel bilsons, Marc by marc jacobs necklace, Marc by Marc Jacobs teri turnlock bag, and Nation Ltd top..


----------



## IWearHeels

sorry and jeans paper and denim!


----------



## Keane Fan

^ I LOVE THAT BAG! yay.


----------



## edsbgrl

IWearHeels said:


> Here is my outfit the other day Chloe 2104 sunglasses like rachel bilsons, Marc by marc jacobs necklace, Marc by Marc Jacobs teri turnlock bag, and Nation Ltd top..


 
This is one of my fave looks!  Simple chic!


----------



## la miss

A couple of black tie outfits from this week

Picture 1
BCBG dress
Louboutin pumps

Picture 2
Vintage dress
Sergio Rossi pumps


----------



## pinkgoldfish

IWearHeels said:


> Here is my outfit the other day Chloe 2104 sunglasses like rachel bilsons, Marc by marc jacobs necklace, Marc by Marc Jacobs teri turnlock bag, and Nation Ltd top..


 

You look as cute as miss Bilson herself!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

La Miss, your outfits are so beautiful !!

x


----------



## Amywilliams

IWearHeels said:


> This is my outfit My Diesel top, True Religion Jeans, Marc by marc jacobs blk flats, Zac Posen Abbey bag, my Chanel 5018 sunglasses of course and my knitted scarf by target.
> I went out today to Starbucks with my fiance we ordered the Pumpkin Spice frappuccino and went to noahs bagles and got some bagles!! I even bought one for my little puppy! hehe



AMAZING sunglasses!!! Love them!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Pinkgoldfish: Love the cavalli trench



pinkgoldfish said:


> cavalli for h&m trench
> kaki skinny jeans from zara
> flat short boots
> 
> not on pic:
> long black Filippa K. cardigan
> black Tara Jarmon V-neck
> LV neverfull
> 
> View attachment 291287


----------



## IWearHeels

thank you


----------



## Danica

IWearHeels said:


> This is my outfit My Diesel top, True Religion Jeans, Marc by marc jacobs blk flats, Zac Posen Abbey bag, my Chanel 5018 sunglasses of course and my knitted scarf by target.
> I went out today to Starbucks with my fiance we ordered the Pumpkin Spice frappuccino and went to noahs bagles and got some bagles!! I even bought one for my little puppy! hehe



i love this and especially LOVE those sunnies!! I must have them!


----------



## margaritaxmix

la miss said:


> A couple of black tie outfits from this week
> 
> Picture 1
> BCBG dress
> Louboutin pumps
> 
> Picture 2
> Vintage dress
> Sergio Rossi pumps



The vintage is STUNNING! Wow...and I love how you paired it with red pumps for a touch of color!


----------



## snoopylaughs

Madewell Ivory Knit Sweater
Free People Plaid swingy, a-lineish dress
Vinca (vincausa.com) Black lace/gold Goldfish necklace


----------



## claireZk

^ I love that necklace!


----------



## pghandbag

Wow, snoopylaughs! I love your necklace and you look adorable!

la miss, you are simply stunning!!

Iwearheels, I have that same turnlock teri! And I love your Chanel sunglasses! 

Pink goldfish, that trench is soooo cool! I need to see if my h&m carries the Cavalli stuff!


----------



## pghandbag

I haven't posted recent outfits so I have to catch up. 

Here are some: 

outfits from left to right:
1. Marc by Marc Jacobs London cab tee
Marc by Marc bag
Old Navy cords
Worthington cardigan 
Dexter shoes

2. Halloween Costume! 
Karen Cooper (the little zombie girl) from Night of the Living Dead
Thrifted dress with a peter pan collar added by me
Nine West shoes
Hue tights made dirty on purpose for the look

3. Marc by Marc Ruth Bloom dress under
a Marc by Marc long cardigan
Anthropologie jacket
Payless shoes altered by me to not be maryjanes anymore
Nine West tights

4. Under the Anthro jacket from above

5. Zara plaid coat over the first outfit for a dog walk


----------



## obeeone

great outfits PG!!! Love em!!


----------



## snoopylaughs

Oh gosh I love your Halloween costume pg!


----------



## pghandbag

Thank you obeeone and snoopylaughs!


----------



## _marmalade

Top: White Lace Blouse (Libertine for Target)
Skirt: Black/Blue Floral Bubble Skirt (Simply Vera by Vera Wang)
Jacket: Black Polkadot Jacket (Elle)
Boots: Quilted Boots (Juicy Couture)
Bag: Sienne Suhali Lockit (Louis Vuitton)


----------



## pghandbag

_marmalade, I love that bubble skirt! I still need to go check out the simply vera stuff at Kohls! Cute looks!


----------



## _marmalade

pghandbag, thank you. The skirt is slightly too big for me but it was just too cute to pass on. It was the only piece I truly like from the Simply Vera line . I love your M by MJ London Cab tee by the way


----------



## momo43

here's my sister's look for her night out with her friends...she wanted to share!


----------



## pghandbag

-marmalade, thank you! 

momo43, tell her I love her skirt! She looks great!


----------



## pghandbag

ok, more backlogged outfits from the last week and when tpf was down:

from left to right:

1. Wore this on a dog walk and to the coffee shop.
Mackage coat 
argyle beret from santa last year
tights from gabriel brothers
nine west shoes

2. Wore this Monday to teach my undergraduates.
Marc by Marc Jacobs Liza dress
Marc by Marc bag and shoes
Hue tights
(wore a Cece cashmere cardigan from bluefly over this until it was too warm in the classroom)

3. Nanette Lepore sweater dress
Tights from gabriel bros
Nine West shoes

4. Wore this to a birthday party dinner at a cute restaurant
Zara coat
Gabes tights
Capezio tap shoes without the taps

5. # 2 plus outerwear:
See by Chloe coat
Giant Dwarf Design Hat (purchased this weekend at a local indie craft fair called
 the Handmade Arcade)


----------



## IWearHeels

love to See by Chloe Jacket!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*_marmalade*: I LOVE your Elle jacket! 
*
pghandbag*: The halloween costume was so creative and you looked fabulous!

*momo43:* Love her whole outfit...the shirt is so cute as is the skirt!


----------



## obeeone

Very very cute PG!!!  Maybe I'll post a pic soon as well.   But, I'm a chicken, so don't hold your breath.  Great everything, I especially like your coats.  You are like me, I have tons of coats too!! A few still with price tags on them, (I should sell those)

Keep posting PG!!!


----------



## Woofybubbles

I just adore all of your coats.


----------



## Label Addict

This is my first post in this section


----------



## sonya

A very cute dress!




Label Addict said:


> This is my first post in this section


----------



## karrey

You look great labeladdict.


----------



## wordpast

Label Addict said:


> This is my first post in this section



I really really love this look!


----------



## ShoeLover

^^^I do too!


----------



## Danica

Label Addict said:


> This is my first post in this section



I love it! you look great!


----------



## jstreete

^^^me three!!!! and of course, your bag is TDF! it looks so good on you.


----------



## margaritaxmix

OMG *Label Addict*, you look gorgeous!! I love your dress and the bag is TDF! 

Glad to see you here, used to seeing you in LV forum!!


----------



## bnjj

Label Addict, you look great!


----------



## maedchen

So gorgeous Label Addict!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Label Addict said:


> This is my first post in this section


 
How pretty are you!
I love your whole outfit

x


----------



## Shari

sammydoll said:


> My Halloween outfit!
> 
> I was "Courtney Love/Minnie Mouse/Magenta from Rocky Horror"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ With one of my bestfriends, Gena/Jessica Rabbit!   And notice the red+white polka dot panties.. part of my Minnie Mouse side.. and i had black electrical tape X'd over my boobs.. part of my Courtney-ness.. figured i better not post pics of that ;o)
> 
> Dress/tunic top and lace top thingy= Urban Outfitters
> thigh highs= mine since i was like 13, hahahah
> Shoes= Sugar.  (i wear them to gothy/industrial shows usually.. comfy+high!.. had them for at least 6 years)
> Vintage bow necklace
> Vintage pearls
> Victoria's Secret panties
> 
> hahahaha, hope you guys enjoyed that!
> 
> Oh!  Since i know someone will ask- cigarette by Nat Sherman:shame:




Hahaha love it! And I was going to be the one to ask about the PINK cigarette!!


----------



## tsjmom

Label Addict said:


> This is my first post in this section



Hope it won't be your last!  You look like you belong in a magazine - the only difference is you have a SMILE on your face that makes you look sweet


----------



## snoopylaughs

label addict your outfit is darling!  I wish owned a sweater dress that cute!

Another day of work








- Michael Stars top, but lost belt, and too big for me (one size does not fit all Michael!), so improvised with long scarf
- Jimmy'z ballet top
- same Vinca necklace, I nicknamed my boyfriend, goldfish (very short term memory), so I like wearing that necklace a lot
- Delia's Morgan skinny jeans in the darkest wash
- Diesel "Addicted" black flats
- old Express grey plaid long scarf


----------



## Danica

^ I like the improvised scarf!! very cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

love the outfit!!





Bags4me said:


>


----------



## Label Addict

Different look for today


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Label Addict said:


> This is my first post in this section


 
wow
i hardly come in this thread but this is the first time i have seen a great outfit and your bag is drool worthy i lovee your whole look


----------



## snoopylaughs

Wow you look totally different label addict, awesome blazer and hat :}


----------



## poptarts

My camera is totally wasted (no, I didn't drop it in a tub of tequila...); so I had to use my camera phone.

Fendi Dress (although due to the quality you really can't see anything...)


----------



## gerrylin

Love everybody's outfits and and here's my first posting in this section.

This is what I wore on 11/16/2007.
Forever 21 top
Gucci medium tote which I just recently purchased for $385 at gucci.com under their web exclusives
Kenneth cole shoes
Rado watch
Rock and Republic skinny jeans





And, this one is what I wore last night 11/17/2007.
Dress from Forever 21
Hype heels
Michele watch


----------



## twiggers

Claire: You look fabulous...keep posting pics please!!!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

I want to post something from recent date but all I have is my halloween costume!!! here's me as alice in wonderland.


----------



## IWearHeels

label addict who designed your pink dress???


----------



## yasjencon2

i love the gucci bag



gerrylin said:


> Love everybody's outfits and and here's my first posting in this section.
> 
> This is what I wore on 11/16/2007.
> Forever 21 top
> Gucci medium tote which I just recently purchased for $385 at gucci.com under their web exclusives
> Kenneth cole shoes
> Rado watch
> Rock and Republic skinny jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, this one is what I wore last night 11/17/2007.
> Dress from Forever 21
> Hype heels
> Michele watch


----------



## Label Addict

IWearHeels said:


> label addict who designed your pink dress???


 
The knitted dress is by Dorothy Perkins just a high street store in the UK it's actually beige maybe with a slight pinky tone but you see it on camera much more than RL


----------



## pokipoki

Label Addict said:


> This is my first post in this section


 


vava voom...
you look amazing!
i loveeee your look
if you dress like this everyday, you should post more often! i really like how u put everything together. neat and pretty. like something out of vogue magz.


----------



## Keane Fan

gerrylin said:


> Love everybody's outfits and and here's my first posting in this section.
> 
> This is what I wore on 11/16/2007.
> Forever 21 top
> Gucci medium tote which I just recently purchased for $385 at gucci.com under their web exclusives
> Kenneth cole shoes
> Rado watch
> Rock and Republic skinny jeans


OMG THIS GUCCI BAG IS SO CUTE! only $385! wow let me go check that out right now lol.


----------



## Keane Fan

^^^ i can't PM you.. i can't find the bag on the website?? 

opps nevermind found it!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*gerrylin*: You look gorgeous, I love the dress and your Gucci tote!

*sheanabelle*: CUUUUTE costume!!

*poptarts*: LOVE the Fendi logo on the belt...very elegant!


----------



## Keane Fan

Gerrylin will this tote be able to support a laptop?..oh well I guess I'll find out when I receive it..


----------



## PlushKitty

sheanabelle said:


> I want to post something from recent date but all I have is my halloween costume!!! here's me as alice in wonderland.



OMG Sheana like 3 of my friends have had that exact same costume this halloween   so cute!!


----------



## LABAG

Keane Fan said:


> ^^^ i can't PM you.. i can't find the bag on the website??
> 
> opps nevermind found it!


lOVE THE BAG-IS IT STURDY AND WHAT IS MATERIAL-CANVAS COATED?
wHAT IS INTERIOR MADE OF AND DO YOU LOVE IT?


----------



## Nola

Label Addict-GORGEOUS

Bags4me-LOVE the pants!!!


----------



## tsjmom

Gerrylin, you just go to show you don't have to spend a ton of money to look fab and have taste!  I've known women who can buy something from lower end stores and look stylish.  Alas, I've never been able to shop at TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Target, etc.  I need to see it on a mannequin or an entire outfit put together for me to look stylish =S


----------



## la miss

*gerrylin* - Wow!!!


----------



## claireZk

^ I agree 

Gerrylin- you remind me of Eva Longoria!


----------



## priiin

Gerrylin, you look wonderful!

I will be posting pics in a few hours probably.


----------



## oogiewoogie

sheanabelle said:


> I want to post something from recent date but all I have is my halloween costume!!! here's me as alice in wonderland.




How cute~!! love the bows on the stockings~!


----------



## priiin

Express sweater
Missoni silk scarf
Anne Klein open toe heels
Anne Klein bag, I got it for $80, MSRP was $240!
7 For all Mankind Roxanne Skinny jeans 
Not shown- Chanel Camelia ring, 18 kt white gold


----------



## mgdinosaur

I happen to take a photo of this..

Country Road - white stripes on white, sweetheart neck, puff-sleeved t-shirt..

Ann Demeulemeester - 07 Waistcoat Jane Black, asymmetrical vest

Superfine - grey liberty jeans






My very casual dressing

Country Road - long sleeved pale yellow henley

Undercover - silk and leather tie (my bf's)

Gorman - tweed shorts


----------



## la miss

Looking good ladies!


----------



## inulin

WOW CUUUTE GUCCI BAG JUST PURCHASED ONE ONLINE


----------



## envyme

la miss said:


> Looking good ladies!


 
ooh la la sassoon!


----------



## chinsumo

Rayban
Maison Martin Margiela sweater
DKNY shirt
Marc by Marc Jacobs pants
Ralph Lauren socks
Ralph Lauren boots
Urban Outfitters gloves
Kooba bag


----------



## sammydoll

^^ hot!!


----------



## blew415

Bags!!!  Gorgeous as always


----------



## claireZk

priiin said:


>



I love this!


----------



## Label Addict

Todays


----------



## bagsforme

Cynthia Vincent sweater, Gucci boots, Adam + Eve Tee


----------



## priiin

claireZk said:


> I love this!



Thanks claire! 

Bags, you look great!


----------



## iluvshopin

Bags...I LOOVE YOUR BOOTS!!!!
What a great outfit!!!


Today out with family...
Good Society Raw denim jeans
Black splendid tunic
Urban outfitters over sweater
Kors boots


----------



## [coco]

wishing it was winter here...... missing the boots, coats and gloves.


----------



## blew415

iluvshopin-love your outfit!  Wish I was that thin to pull it off!


----------



## snoopylaughs

I definitely love Iluvshopin's outfit and chinsumo's!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Label Addict said:


> Todays



Love the Limelight, gorgeous as usual!


----------



## pghandbag

So many great outfits lately!!! I wish I could post mine but my camera broke and is in the shop.


----------



## sammydoll

Hey everyone!  Here's an outfit from sometime last week when i went out with the new boyfriend   Lately i've really been feeling bored with current fashion and have been spicing things up a little using more old-school Sammy techniques  (aka... fishnets that are 5 years old and have been worn aprox. 875825 times! aka.. naturally hole-y fishnets!) 







Tarina Tarantino hair flower
L.A.M.B. cashmere cardigan
James Perse tshirt
Dwell capris
ooolllddd fishnets from god knows where
Stuart Weitzman heels (just under 5 inches and SO comforable!  it's insane! heh)
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City w/ Missoni scarf
Stephen Dweck necklace
Ferragamo glasses

And here's my mom's outfit today that i thought was SO cute that i just had to capture it to post here!






I'm not sure where she got most of it.. but obviously the bag is Burberry, and i know she got the scarf at TopShop while we were in England


----------



## claireZk

Very cute, Snoopylaughs!

Sammydoll- Your mom is SO stylish and adorable!  I can see where you get your fashion sense from!


----------



## priiin

Sammy, you look great! (So does your mom!)


----------



## sammydoll

^^ Thanks so much, you two! :O)  (my mom thanks you too!)

today's outfit coming in a second..


----------



## sammydoll

Here's today's outfit!

Vince leather jacket
Urban Outfitters plaid shirt
True Religion Johnny jeans
Paul Green boots
Balenciaga Jaune Day
Ferragamo glasses
headband from Nordstrom











yay!


----------



## jc2239

*sammydoll* you look gorgeous as usual.  i love checking this thread for your posts, your smile always puts a smile on my face .


----------



## sammydoll

^^Awws, that's so sweet, thank you!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sammydoll*: I love your posts! You always have the cutest outfits and best smile..not to mention the TDF Balenciagas 

Your mom's outfit was too cute, I loved her pose!


----------



## Nefredity

sammydoll said:


> Here's today's outfit!
> 
> Vince leather jacket
> Urban Outfitters plaid shirt
> True Religion Johnny jeans
> Paul Green boots
> Balenciaga Jaune Day
> Ferragamo glasses
> headband from Nordstrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay!


 
Your leather jacket is freaking awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## claireZk

^ It really is! 
 I love the whole outfit, but especially the jacket!!!!!!!


----------



## sammydoll

margaritaxmix, nefredity, clariezk- thank you all so much!  i got the jacket for a total steal on eBay, too! *danncee*


----------



## choozen1ne

Sammy Doll I love your style , its soo cute !


----------



## iluvshopin

^^Agreed...Sammydoll is Very original and stylish.


----------



## priiin

Sammy, you look gorgeous as usual! LOVE the jacket!


----------



## Keane Fan

sammy! i'd lovee to see pictures of your closet.. your wardrobe is superb..haha.


----------



## sammydoll

You guys are awesome, i really appriciate all the kind words!

KeaneFan- Hey!  Any good shows lately?!  I can definitely take some pics of my closet, it's kind of a mess, but i'm not scared   And gives me a good excuse to re-hang everything, haha


----------



## eliza

OOOOOOOOOOH!! Sammy I love both your looks (and your mom is looks awesome, what a gorgeous lady!) but i'm in LOVE with look #2, mainly because it's exactly an outfit I would wear, just don't have THE leather jacket yet! (still looking!)

Thanks for posting, your outfits are inspiring


----------



## pinkiestarlet

This is the first time I'm posting here  Wore this last Saturday!







Sonia Rykiel grey tunic
Zara black long leggings
Mogano/Cinnamon Balenciaga GGH City
Black patent leather Ferragamo flats


----------



## Suzie

^ you look gorgeous.


----------



## wordpast

Very cute *pinkie*!


----------



## jc2239

*pinkie* i love that tunic-the numbered buttons and the sleeves are just too cute


----------



## margaritaxmix

*pinkie*: LOVE your bag!


----------



## iluvshopin

Pinkie your whole outfit is adorable!!!!!


Today I was feeling black...I try not to do it to much and am not usually fond of black boots or shoes but these boots are a fav and have only been worn twice in the last year. 


Dana Buchman grey dolman cashmere sweater
Diesel Cherock jeans in 8AA
Black tunic tank
Black silk scarf
Black platform Prada boots


----------



## sammydoll

*First of all- thank you so much to you all for being so sweet to me!  I'm glad you enjoy my style!!  Today i was feeling ulllttraa cutesy and i think it's reflected in my outfit *

Lacoste polo
Hello Kitty sweater by Sanrio (children's sweater, haha)
True Religion Johnny jeans (yes, i wear these ALOT!!)
Stuart Weiztman Nude Patent Wedge Heels
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City w/Pucci cotton scarf attached
glasses=Ferragamo, headband=Nordstrom













So funny.. while i was at Starbucks getting a delicious Pumpkin Spice latte.. there was a realllyy attractive older man that was ahead of me who kept smiling at me (melllttt, he was so dreammy) and he kept calling me 'Miss Kitty' heheh.. was cute.:shame:


----------



## DRSM

sammydoll said:


> *First of all- thank you so much to you all for being so sweet to me!  I'm glad you enjoy my style!!  Today i was feeling ulllttraa cutesy and i think it's reflected in my outfit *
> 
> Lacoste polo
> Hello Kitty sweater by Sanrio (children's sweater, haha)
> True Religion Johnny jeans (yes, i wear these ALOT!!)
> Stuart Weiztman Nude Patent Wedge Heels
> Balenciaga Vert D'eau City w/Pucci cotton scarf attached
> glasses=Ferragamo, headband=Nordstrom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So funny.. while i was at Starbucks getting a delicious Pumpkin Spice latte.. there was a realllyy attractive older man that was ahead of me who kept smiling at me (melllttt, he was so dreammy) and he kept calling me 'Miss Kitty' heheh.. was cute.:shame:




LOVE it!! I'm such a fan of your style Sammy  what do you do exactly? I would imagine you have a really neat job that you're able to dress creatively every day!


----------



## sammydoll

^^ thank you!!  I'm actually only 18 and am about to start doing to college thing starting January.. i took a couple months off for travel and just hoping to have some of my life's questions answered .. I've learned a ton, and i'm so glad i took some time for myself.. soaking up my last month or so currently!

My dream is to work in fashion merchandising.  I'm obsessed and fasinated by the timeline of fashion, who wears what, and the psychology of it all.  I'm also intrigued by just good old fashioned Psychology (especially of children & teenagers).. If you have any awesome ideas of a job you think i'd love please share!  I'm definitely a bit undecided and scattered at the moment concerning it all *sigh*


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

You're just 18?  wow.  You are too freaking adorable and I love your style (and your hair!)


----------



## snoopylaughs

:falls over:  X______X  I'm older than you Sammy! I've just recently completed two full decades, I'm pretty sure we'd all fall in love with having your personality! :}  (and maybe your closet to boot)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Mollini mary jane shoes in beije/blush
Mara Hoffman crocodile print silk dress
baby pink cardigan
Burberry candy check bag


----------



## shoppy

^^You look great!!


----------



## iloveLVbag

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Mollini mary jane shoes in beije/blush
> Mara Hoffman crocodile print silk dress
> baby pink cardigan
> Burberry candy check bag


I love your shoes ans bag


----------



## Danica

Brasilian babe, love the whole outfit! very pretty.


----------



## bnjj

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Mollini mary jane shoes in beije/blush
> Mara Hoffman crocodile print silk dress
> baby pink cardigan
> Burberry candy check bag


 
You look great.  And that is quite the shoe collection.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Mollini mary jane shoes in beije/blush
> Mara Hoffman crocodile print silk dress
> baby pink cardigan
> Burberry candy check bag



Great outfit, love the bag and shoes!! And my, what a lovely shoe collection!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sammydoll:* LOVE your shirt, how cute!! And the color of the polo is TDF...perfect amount of op:  And nice glasses too! 

Can't wait to see what you wear next!


----------



## chinsumo

Sammy, love your outfits. 






Rayban
J.crew vest 
John Varvatos USA jacket
APC pants
Vans
Kooba


----------



## princessDD

sammydoll lookin' very COOL!


----------



## purplekitty

I love this thread, so many fashionable ladies here!

Sammydoll: I absolutely ADORE your style!! I'm using your outfits as inspiration for the next time I go shopping, LOVE it all!


----------



## sammydoll

margaritaxmix- thank you!  i rarely wear turqouise and pulling out this polo really made my day!  i'm now on a mini-turq kick! haha

chinsumo- thank you so much!  i adore the few outfits you've posted as well, please keep contributing, you look hot! 

princessDD- thanks!

purplekitty- that's awesome, thank you! if you end up getting anything that was specifically inspired by me i'd love to see!!


----------



## effinhaute

chinsumo said:


> Sammy, love your outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rayban
> J.crew vest
> John Varvatos USA jacket
> APC pants
> Vans
> Kooba




Love your jacket!!! great outfit!


----------



## effinhaute

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Mollini mary jane shoes in beije/blush
> Mara Hoffman crocodile print silk dress
> baby pink cardigan
> Burberry candy check bag




cute!! I LOVEEEEEE your shoesssss!!! *DROOOL*


----------



## coachwife6

BB: that outfit is divine, as usual. Loves it.


----------



## KristyDarling

sammydoll said:


> ^^ thank you!!  I'm actually only 18 and am about to start doing to college thing starting January.. i took a couple months off for travel and just hoping to have some of my life's questions answered .. I've learned a ton, and i'm so glad i took some time for myself.. soaking up my last month or so currently!
> 
> My dream is to work in fashion merchandising.  I'm obsessed and fasinated by the timeline of fashion, who wears what, and the psychology of it all.  I'm also intrigued by just good old fashioned Psychology (especially of children & teenagers).. If you have any awesome ideas of a job you think i'd love please share!  I'm definitely a bit undecided and scattered at the moment concerning it all *sigh*


Hmmm, maybe you could do a little bit of both! Fashion merchandising for the toddler through adolescent demographic??   That would require solid knowledge of both the fashion world AND how kids think.


----------



## whodoneit

We do not allowing linking to other forums. Thanks!

Pretty interesting.  Different type of style on that forum.


----------



## sammydoll

KristyDarling said:


> Hmmm, maybe you could do a little bit of both! Fashion merchandising for the toddler through adolescent demographic??  That would require solid knowledge of both the fashion world AND how kids think.


 
That is such an adorable idea!  I've always been obsessed with children's clothes (especially little girls) and i loooveee the displays of the stores and everything.  Thanks so much, i'll definitely be thinking about this more


----------



## sammydoll

whodoneit said:


> http://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=50196
> 
> 
> Pretty interesting. Different type of style on that forum.


 
hahaha, why do i gottza be Oprahhh?!  I'm way hotter than that.  But uhh.. Just for the record- i've never received an insulting or mean PM from anyone on this forum at all, let alone because of this thread.  There's definitely been times where i've been tempted to PM a certain few and be like- "you're absolutely retarded, and here's why-" *insert bullet points* but there's honestly no point.  I'm not really into that stuff, over the internet it seems especially pointless.  I try not to come off as a melo-dramatic know-it-all bi***.. and i struggle to find a reason why that's such a bad thing!

Anyway- my point:: There's nothing wrong with being loved filled.  Afterall, this thread is about personal style at any given moment.. it's not a science project.  

AND ohmygosh, you guys on that other forum are like so adorablleeee! *dances arounndd and spreads fairy dust and sparkle and smiles and cutieness!! to the 18th powarrrrrz*


----------



## sammydoll

^^ i just came to my senses.  i don't mind being compared to, arguably, the most influential woman in the world.  thanks, doodz!


----------



## Keane Fan

wow that is a strange forum....................................................


----------



## bradford

Keane Fan said:


> wow that is a strange forum....................................................


 
Actually, we're all just impressed with how nice you are to each other. Perhaps some cross-forum relationships can develop.


----------



## sammydoll

^^ i must say, i never knew a group of boys could be so dramatic.  I was cyber stalking your daily outfit thread and some of you are pretty intense.  And this is coming from a girl whose friends are 97% male because i find most women way too catty and petty.  

Post some outfits here!  Perhaps you'd enjoy rolling around in the female swooning and positivity that it may produce   Plus, i enjoyed the general style of your forum, it's nice to see stylish boys.. and i noticed there were a lot of people from around Washington DC, too.. yay locals!


----------



## priiin

WOW..interesting forum...


----------



## domyoji

Jacket: Comme Ca Mode, Buona Giornata Mil Jacket
Tie: Comme Ca Mode
Shirt: Cheap Express 1MX
Belt: Goldfish Kimono Print belt
Denim: APC New Standard
Shoes: Random Japanese brand pointy leather shoes
Bags: Both Random Japanese brands, One (fake) leather scissor case, and cream leather manbag


----------



## siracha

hah! ya kidding me ma'am? i never knew there was so many different purses . my gf can never EVER find this forum or else i'll be so broke ush:

p.s you guys have cooler smilies



Keane Fan said:


> wow that is a strange forum....................................................


----------



## sammydoll

domyoji- i'm sure you've heard this a million times, especially in that outfit, but you are a dead ringer for the curly haired doods in the Strokes.  But no worries, you're cuter.  Great accessories! (especially the shoooess) I'm looking at a pair of Miu Miu's from last year's FW collection and they are simular.. just the girly version!


----------



## claireZk

Ughhhhh. I am never posting pics of myself in this thread now ush:

And for the record, all of my compliments have been sincere


----------



## domyoji

sammydoll said:


> domyoji- *i'm sure you've heard this a million times, especially in that outfit, but you are a dead ringer for the curly haired doods in the Strokes.*  But no worries, you're cuter.  Great accessories! (especially the shoooess) I'm looking at a pair of Miu Miu's from last year's FW collection and they are simular.. just the girly version!



Actually, no, thats a first. 
I need a new camera or a better person to take my pic, my outfit looks sloppy, I look fat/lacking chin and my eyes look droopy. None of which are the truth.


----------



## sammydoll

domyoji said:


> Actually, no, thats a first.
> I need a new camera or a better person to take my pic, my outfit looks sloppy, I look fat/lacking chin and my eyes look droopy. None of which are the truth.


 








c'mooonnnn!   

Also- i still like your look, you can't take back my compliments, deal with it!  It looks discheveled in the most endearing way.. which i'm a fan of.  What's most important IMO is fit, and your pieces all fit you very well.. nothing wrong with slightly overaccessorized quirkiness, at least in my eyes.  

ps- sorry i'm not an assh*le.  next time i'll tell you you'd look better splattered in my feces, beaten into a coma, inhaling my insides, choking, and dying while i force you to listen to sub-par commercial garage indiepoprock.  rawr!


----------



## wordpast

domyoji said:


> Jacket: Comme Ca Mode, Buona Giornata Mil Jacket
> Tie: Comme Ca Mode
> Shirt: Cheap Express 1MX
> Belt: Goldfish Kimono Print belt
> Denim: APC New Standard
> Shoes: Random Japanese brand pointy leather shoes
> Bags: Both Random Japanese brands, One (fake) leather scissor case, and cream leather manbag



very cool. is that too nice for you?


----------



## Swanky

c'mon Ladies!  These guys want us to cut them down like they do at their house! LOL!
They think we're too nice. . . obviously they don't know us very well


----------



## wordpast

^^ yeah we need Hubba in this thread. She'll show em!


----------



## domyoji

sammydoll said:


> c'mooonnnn!
> 
> Also- i still like your look, you can't take back my compliments, deal with it!  It looks discheveled in the most endearing way.. which i'm a fan of.  What's most important IMO is fit, and your pieces all fit you very well.. nothing wrong with slightly overaccessorized quirkiness, at least in my eyes.
> 
> ps- sorry i'm not an assh*le.  next time i'll tell you you'd look better splattered in my feces, beaten into a coma, inhaling my insides, choking, and dying while i force you to listen to sub-par commercial garage indiepoprock.  rawr!




lolwut, I took the compliment just fine. Im not complain'n I was just sayin thats the first time anyone has compared me to "The Strokes" Usually its girls whispering to each other "Ehhhh?! Domyoji?!?!?!". That feces comment is pretty sick too.


----------



## Swanky

lolwut?
enlighten por favor


----------



## domyoji

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lolwut?
> enlighten por favor



Laugh Out Loud, What?


----------



## sammydoll

domyoji said:


> lolwut, I took the compliment just fine. Im not complain'n I was just sayin thats the first time anyone has compared me to "The Strokes" Usually its girls whispering to each other "Ehhhh?! Domyoji?!?!?!". That feces comment is pretty sick too.


 
With the way you were talking i figured you were just a hardcore masochist looking for his fix.  Plus, you are obviously obsessed with Japan.  hahahaaa.. And thank you, i was going for sick, i'm pretty good at that.


----------



## sammydoll

holy shizzz pear with tEEEtth!  and giraffes!  all in one picture.. ama-zing-


----------



## domyoji

sammydoll said:


> With the way you were talking i figured you were just a hardcore masochist looking for his fix.  Plus, you are obviously obsessed with Japan.  hahahaaa.. And thank you, i was going for sick, i'm pretty good at that.



Does living there part of the year (full time by 2009) count as being obsessed? Its not so much an obsession as much as I get my better looking pieces during my summer break when I go to visit family. I like Japanese Cars, Clothes, electronics and TV shows. I dont dig on Anime or much of any videogames.


----------



## sammydoll

domyoji said:


> Does living there part of the year (full time in a by 2009) count as being obsessed? Its not so much an obsession as much as I get my better looking pieces during my summer break when I go to visit family. I like Japanese Cars, Clothes, electronics and TV shows. I dont dig on Anime or much of any videogames.


 
Okay, well how about this- i was obsessed with Japanese Street Fashion (Shibuya, Harajuku, etc.) in my early teens and it's still a huge soft spot and inspiration even if i'm not dressing all decora/lolita/sugargoth/raver-y now, heh  I could just tell by your outfit (along with your sn, obviously) that you are probably inspired by it too.  I definitely still want to make it to Japan, eventually   Not into anime or videogames myself, i leave that level of dorkiness to others


----------



## whodini

The point I brought up in my thread was that after much lurking here I couldn't find much, if any, criticism even remotely negative at all.

It isn't so much that when we post we expect to be berated and berate others, rather, we're constantly looking for constructive criticism whether positive or negative. Actually, I'd wager that while we do seem to exaggerate the negative, more people have positive things to say about the wearer's fit than not. 

Obviously this is forum caters to a completely different audience and with that things will be done uniquely to our own. I may not be speaking solely for myself when I say that we post our fits partly to show off, partly to reciprocate to a greater community of peers, and partly to seek suggestions on how to improve. 

Feedback from others can be a benefit because you can't always trust the voice in your head that says, "Yeah, this looks great!" As guys, if we hadn't branched away from what our mothers always complimented us on as kids we'd probably still be dressing like this guy:






Edit: As Bradford, one of our hot-but-happily-married mods, mentioned previously, you fine young women are all welcome to our forum anytime.


----------



## sammydoll

^^ As i stated in one of my responses to domyoji- "fit is what matters most" in my opinion.  With that said.. i truly believe that if the fit is spot on the rest is left up to personal style and self confidence.

I kind of resent your comment where you say- "you can't always trust the voice in your head that says, "Yeah, this looks great!"

Because, well.. beyond fit (because lets be honest, good fit cannot really be argued too much..) i admire a person who CAN dress themselves and carry themselves with confidence while also looking fairly unique to them and having an actual 'look.'  And also- if you are truly doing something very different either for the time or just period, you may get some negative responses purely because you've shocked people.. it takes time for people to get used to new looks and like them.  If everyone based what they wear on others constructive (or non-constructive) critism we'd be left without a lot of groundbreaking fashion and designers alike.

While I love asking others what they think as well, mostly for inspiration and to get ideas that i wouldn't have gotten myself (Okay, and for compliments! sue me!).. but honestly, a lot of the comments on your Daily Outfit thread came off very highschoolish and silly.  Zipup sweaters suck because they are too common or mall-ish?  I mean, to me that's a bit redic.  Anything can be worn in a way where it wouldn't look right off a mannequin if the person has a strong personal style.

That guy above may look retarded in that sweater, but i guarantee there are some males out there, perhaps a little slimmer and funkier that could totally rock that fug sweater!  That's what's so fantastic about fashion, imo.


----------



## edsbgrl

Sammydoll, you rock  , your style rocks hardcore.  I love coming in here and seeing what you have on.


----------



## whodini

Different strokes. 

Our forum has a term for guys who have awful mainstream style and come off cocky or "confident" for dressing so: AmJack. In their heads, dressing like they came straight off a A&F catalog is "unique" and "fashionable." The fit may be spot on (rarely is), but their confidence comes in knowing that their personal style was given to them with a spoon from the mall. However the mannequin was dressed that day dictated their style that month. 

But hey, fine. To each their own. Why we tend to shy away from, to put it nicely, that kind of mall fashion is because there is no concept of personal control of style, not to mention a gross disparity in quality-for-cost. 

I like how the suggestions for our poster to go to a different sweater came off as "highschoolish and silly" for you. This is clearly the difference between you and us. You see that as telling him not to dress like everyone else whereas I, and probably a few others of us, would see it as "try a grey sweater instead of black."


----------



## bradford

sammydoll said:


> That guy above may look retarded in that sweater, but i guarantee there are some males out there, perhaps a little slimmer and funkier that could totally rock that fug sweater!  That's what's so fantastic about fashion, imo.



While that's a very nice comment, I'd challenge any of you to produce a picture of yourself on an actual date with someone in an outfit like that - and by date, I mean an evening out with someone to whom you're not already married. As a married man, I know that I can get away with a lot more fashion faux pas now then when I met and started dating my wife.


----------



## sammydoll

bradford said:


> While that's a very nice comment, I'd challenge any of you to produce a picture of yourself on an actual date with someone in an outfit like that - and by date, I mean an evening out with someone to whom you're not already married. As a married man, I know that I can get away with a lot more fashion faux pas now then when I met and started dating my wife.


 
rawr!  just responded and accidently X'd the window!  anyywaayy, i would totally go out with any guy who could rock that sweater with confidence and look good!  I have quite a few more *unique* friends, though none with a weird sweater fetish, unforunately.  However, looking pretty unique and weird in my early teens i'm not bothered at all by being seen with the more unusual types..



 

 

Pretty CUTE, huh?! haha   I was 14 in these i believe.

Oh, and here's a couple pics of a few friends with more unique styles.. the first might even rock that sweater!  He wears pink thong flowery flipflops regularly (oh, and he is straight)





 

This is my lovely friend Min (musician and artist and also grade A weirdo, haha)

and former Mr. Gothic Seattle- Jamie!

I'm a fan of the unusual, but this is as far as i'll go to prove it to ya 

Hoowwevverr, i do agree that many women wouldn't be up to dating someone with a flamboyant style, but i don't know.. if they carried themselves with confidence and looked great we may both be surprized.


----------



## sammydoll

whodini said:


> Different strokes.
> 
> Our forum has a term for guys who have awful mainstream style and come off cocky or "confident" for dressing so: AmJack. In their heads, dressing like they came straight off a A&F catalog is "unique" and "fashionable." The fit may be spot on (rarely is), but their confidence comes in knowing that their personal style was given to them with a spoon from the mall. However the mannequin was dressed that day dictated their style that month.
> 
> But hey, fine. To each their own. Why we tend to shy away from, to put it nicely, that kind of mall fashion is because there is no concept of personal control of style, not to mention a gross disparity in quality-for-cost.
> 
> I like how the suggestions for our poster to go to a different sweater came off as "highschoolish and silly" for you. This is clearly the difference between you and us. You see that as telling him not to dress like everyone else whereas I, and probably a few others of us, would see it as "try a grey sweater instead of black."


 
My point was this- you can wear clothing from ultra mainstream stores mixed with other items and still look all your own.  Personally, i prefer a higher quality of clothing as well, but not everyone cares.  

Most guys who wear the typical casual "A+F" styles just do so because it's easy, doesn't look totally shi**y, lots of girls find it attractive, and it's not super expensive.  I'm afraid to say you're in the minority when it comes to males caring super deeply about fashion- especially in this country.  Most just want to be comforable and, as i said, attractive to the opposite sex.  And honestly, i'm not insulted by that.  Who cares?  Bad attitudes suck, but it's not their zip up sweater that's giving that to them.. so if you want to rock a zip up, rawr!  do it and don't worry what other retards with bad attitudes are wearing!  

I'm ouutttt, peacee!


----------



## ysl1983

Wow.  that was such a funny forum.   

I do agree with some of the guys though.  We are VERY polite on this forum...and those that criticize get alot of grief!

At one time I decided to be bold and disagree with a TPFer about her purchase choice...and of course it wasnt taken too well.  ooopsies!


----------



## Histrion

sammydoll said:


> My point was this- you can wear clothing from ultra mainstream stores mixed with other items and still look all your own. Personally, i prefer a higher quality of clothing as well, but not everyone cares.
> 
> Most guys who wear the typical casual "A+F" styles just do so because it's easy, doesn't look totally shi**y, lots of girls find it attractive, and it's not super expensive. I'm afraid to say you're in the minority when it comes to males caring super deeply about fashion- especially in this country. Most just want to be comforable and, as i said, attractive to the opposite sex. And honestly, i'm not insulted by that. Who cares? Bad attitudes suck, but it's not their zip up sweater that's giving that to them.. so if you want to rock a zip up, rawr! do it and don't worry what other retards with bad attitudes are wearing!
> 
> I'm ouutttt, peacee!



I am a member from that other forum, too. I'd say that we have the same concern about being desirable to the opposite sex as those A+F and AmJack types, but we still have some different sense of aesthetics. I wouldn't say that most people on that forum are deeply into fashion per se; some are, but most of us are mostly concerned with the fit, not 'avant-garde' fashion.  

It is pretty obvious that you are being a lot nicer to one another on that forum than we are. Surely less intimidating. Maybe some day I'll post a picture of me in one of these threads. What refrains me isn't the guys not being nice, but mostly privacy haha... :shame:


----------



## priiin

4 guests viewing this thread currently! (If you are members of the other style forum, you should join tPF!) 

I like the friendliness of our forum. Although we might give less critique than you guys in the other forum, some of us DO let others know what our opinion is. For example in other threads about shoes or something..if I don't like it or don't think it's appropriate I will TELL the person. Being fake and insincere doesn't help anyone...


----------



## leslie_x

style is personal, there are things you don't like that others like and vice versa... but we don't break people down for that. Respect is the key-word on tpf, we're here to find others to share our interests with.

for the newest tpf-members: welcome!


----------



## Superliciouz

I'm all new here, so I'm not sure if the picture's working 
Last night! 






Nevermind my unstyled hair, I took the picture before i styled it


----------



## [vogue]

Oh uh, didn't know what there was so much, er, drama happening here?? 
Didn't take a picture today, but I wore:
Gray Calvin Klein V-neck T-shirt
Ksubi Bootcut jeans
Calvin Klein patent leather black strap sandals
Alexander McQueen men's novak - super heavy, but so gorgeous
Hermes black enamel clic clac
Hermes palladium/leather ring


----------



## whodini

leslie_x said:


> style is personal, there are things you don't like that others like and vice versa... but we don't break people down for that. Respect is the key-word on tpf, we're here to find others to share our interests with.
> 
> for the newest tpf-members: welcome!


I think the misconception here is that any kind of criticism short of glowing is showing a lack of "respect" to the wearer. Hardly. It's assumed that everyone has their own personal idea of style but as part of our community we each chime in with whether or not if fits _our_ style choices. It's just that for us it's seems so odd that this thread can go page after page without a single note of dissent such as, "Ooo..Luv the fit but maybe with brown shoes instead of black" when people are so opinionated in the real world.

We don't "break people down." This is a forum ON THE INTERNET and as such it is up to the wearer to take each comment, whether positive or negative, with a grain of salt. 

I still find it funny that so far this forum's conception of our thread is being likened to a firing squad. If you take a chance to read through our thread, and forum in general, you'll be likely to see positive comments in between joking barbs as we don't take each other very seriously. Maybe our forum (or gender) is designed to be a bit more thick-skinned than here...spice of life, right?

But I suppose for some the internetz is seriouz bizness. 

Kudos to ysl1983. 

I'm glad more users here have joined in the discussion. It's a welcoming sign for us on the other side.


----------



## domyoji

Superliciouz said:


> I'm all new here, so I'm not sure if the picture's working
> Last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevermind my unstyled hair, I took the picture before i styled it



Not feelin the silver tubetop thing with the long sleeves, its kinda wrinkly over the shirt. Perhaps a different combo of tops or different undershirt would go better. Also, I understand its your first post on here, pose with a bit more confidence and tilt your head back a bit. Confidence can go a long way (I guess sammydoll said something similar earlier, about the confidence thing, also).


----------



## leslie_x

> I think the misconception here is that any kind of criticism short of glowing is showing a lack of "respect" to the wearer. Hardly. It's assumed that everyone has their own personal idea of style but as part of our community we each chime in with whether or not if fits _our_ style choices. It's just that for us it's seems so odd that this thread can go page after page without a single note of dissent such as, "Ooo..Luv the fit but maybe with brown shoes instead of black" when people are so opinionated in the real world.


 
Have you seen the amount of threads in our forum? this is just one thread with the meaning of showing what you wear today... that's all.
people who want other's opinions on something will start a thread and ask about it. we just wanna show and if people reply when they like it, it's great no?



> This is a forum ON THE INTERNET and as such it is up to the wearer to take each comment, whether positive or negative, with a grain of salt.



you're absolutely right about that! 

I'm just happy to find a place where everybody is soo friendly and helpfull (on the internet!). we already live in such a negative thinking world ... 


hehe, we're pretty defensive when it comes to our beloved tpf!

but now let's go back to POST YOUR OUTFIT TODAY !


----------



## wordpast

I think I'm gonna like you guys here. Ok, can you guys look at it this way?, "If you don't have anything nice to say don't say anything at all" Or something like that. lol.

My point is of course I'm not going to like EVERYTHING someone wears. So maybe I don't comment on that particular outfit. Or maybe I like only a particular piece so I say "Love that jacket"  Is that so bad??

ON THE OTHER HAND
*  you guy's  do have a point.* If you go to the celebrity thread we are sometimes downright harsh on what they wear. But then the celebrities don't defend themselves here or have "friends " here

I don't know... 

But I welcome you guys and your um... critiques.  I think it will be fun. I don't really post pics here that much, but I will look forward to doing so. I want to hear what the other half really thinks!


----------



## whodini

^^^

Nice to see an open mind. 

I think domyoji (why'd you change your handle, btw???) is a good example of the kind of critiquing we do on the other side. He was in no way putting her down, wasn't trying to make her run crying for a corner, didn't say "dress the way I want you to or else," etc. I guess it's a matter of being able to expect advice or constructive criticism that differs between the forums. 

Perhaps we can come off as harsh compared to tPF's standards but perhaps we do so with the assumption that it's up to the wearer to be their own harshest critic. 

Who knows, maybe I'll begin to cross-post my fits here just to fish for compliments...


----------



## Charlie

leslie_x said:


> Have you seen the amount of threads in our forum? this is just one thread with the meaning of showing what you wear today... that's all.
> people who want other's opinions on something will start a thread and ask about it. we just wanna show and if people reply when they like it, it's great no?
> 
> 
> 
> you're absolutely right about that!
> 
> I'm just happy to find a place where everybody is soo friendly and helpfull (on the internet!). we already live in such a negative thinking world ...
> 
> 
> hehe, we're pretty defensive when it comes to our beloved tpf!
> 
> but now let's go back to *POST YOUR OUTFIT TODAY* !


 

Yeah, I can say we are very defensive of the forum, every member  loves tPf. Anyways, I wanna say WELCOME to all the new members, is good to have you guys here. 

Remeber you are more than welcome to open new threads and express all opinions about fashion and what not. But this thread was made especially to  POST YOUR OUTFIT TODAY and make comments about it, this is one of my favorite threads, I dont post too much here but I really enjoy comming to see what is Sammydoll and Bags wearing today, along with Lamiss and many many many others members, now I feel , lmao. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Keane Fan

haha i had to laugh at that albert hammond jr statement (who is in my top ten!!)..yea your hair does remind me of his.


----------



## Superliciouz

domyoji said:


> Not feelin the silver tubetop thing with the long sleeves, its kinda wrinkly over the shirt. Perhaps a different combo of tops or different undershirt would go better. Also, I understand its your first post on here, pose with a bit more confidence and tilt your head back a bit. Confidence can go a long way (I guess sammydoll said something similar earlier, about the confidence thing, also).



Ok! Thanks


----------



## priiin

Let's get back to posting our outfits here! 

We have so many other threads, if you feel that you have some constructive criticism, post it in the other threads where users ask for the opinions. There will be less misunderstandings that way most likely.


----------



## acutemark

Definitely digging the man bag, now if I can only get my DH to carry one then he can hold more of my stuff...hmmmmm


----------



## Swanky

men are from Mars, women from Venus. . . we just communicate differently and have different needs.  USUALLY 
No need to patronize people here just to play nice, but some people really lack an ability to offer constructive critcism w/o sounding like an asshat.
These are the people that usually get pounced on.  Telling someone you're not digging an outfit when they ask is fine, telling someone they look like ****e is probably not going to earn anyone any buddies
It's about the delivery
This thread specifically isn't so much of an opinion thread I don't think{?}


----------



## iluvshopin

whodini said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice to see an open mind.
> 
> I think domyoji (why'd you change your handle, btw???) is a good example of the kind of critiquing we do on the other side. He was in no way putting her down, wasn't trying to make her run crying for a corner, didn't say "dress the way I want you to or else," etc. I guess it's a matter of being able to expect advice or constructive criticism that differs between the forums.
> 
> Perhaps we can come off as harsh compared to tPF's standards but perhaps we do so with the assumption that it's up to the wearer to be their own harshest critic.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll begin to cross-post my fits here just to fish for compliments...


 

I personally agree with this 100%.
I think men are a lot more honest when they see things that look off. Us women tend to either say nothing at all or just say it looks nice.
My momma always taught me if you dont have anything nice to say, say nothing at all.
I think Men are wonderful for really laying it all out for us ladies. I love the honest critique, though I know some will most definetly not.

Welcome Styleforum guys...I have lurked on that forum for the last year watching your WAYWT...Most of you over there have a great style...


----------



## acutemark

Let me just add on this chilly Saturday morning I am wearing Uggs, Mavi Jeans, and vintage Abercrombie T-shirt I got at TJ Maxx for $7!  I also decided to turn into a brunette today


----------



## claireZk

priiin said:


> Let's get back to posting our outfits here!
> 
> We have so many other threads, if you feel that you have some constructive criticism, post it in the other threads where users ask for the opinions. There will be less misunderstandings that way most likely.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> men are from Mars, women from Venus. . . we just communicate differently and have different needs.  USUALLY
> No need to patronize people here just to play nice, but some people really lack an ability to offer constructive critcism w/o sounding like an asshat.
> These are the people that usually get pounced on.  Telling someone you're not digging an outfit when they ask is fine, telling someone they look like ****e is probably not going to earn anyone any buddies
> It's about the delivery
> * This thread specifically isn't so much of an opinion thread I don't think*{?}



^ I agree.  

This thread is about POSITIVE REINFORCEMENT, not criticism (whether it be constructive or not).  There are numerous threads in every section where members have asked for help or honest opinions on outfits, shoes, accessories, and HONEST (yet polite) negative opinions are given.  But, that's not what this thread is about...

There's 80,000+ members on this site; you don't see 80,000 positive comments about EVERY outfit posted. Don't you think it could be possible that 10 or so people genuinely think an outfit is "cute"?! 

The women at TPF are nice and they've created an environment in which members feel comfortable with the way they look... Please don't ruin it with puerile trolling...


----------



## HauteMama

^^ I agree. This thread is about keeping things comfortable so people continue to feel comfortable posting pictures. In other threads, people ask for opinions and get honest ones. Here, people post pictures in good faith and get opinions only when someone is moved enough to positively comment. Criticism in this particular thread is not par for the course. It has worked well for 216 pages, and I see no reason it should change now in response to visitors from a forum which has an entirely different culture.


----------



## sticks

sweater/shirt collar was pulling a bit, didn't realize it until after the picture. oh well.
-gap buttondown shirt
-brooks brothers cashmere sweater
-earnest sewn jeans





(not shown)
-clark's desert trek boots
-penguin wool navy peacoat


----------



## domyoji

HauteMama said:


> ^^ I agree. This thread is about keeping things comfortable so people continue to feel comfortable posting pictures. In other threads, people ask for opinions and get honest ones. Here, people post pictures in good faith and get opinions only when someone is moved enough to positively comment. Criticism in this particular thread is not par for the course. It has worked well for 216 pages, and I see no reason it should change now in response to visitors from a forum which has an entirely different culture.



Not to say our invasion should make you change your ways here, but I do feel that perhaps some would avoid posting in a "What do you think of ..." thread if they were expecting to be criticized. Though in think that if the criticism is justified (and not harsh) it can really help turn a meh outfit in to a Wow outfit. This can be especially useful to newer members. I know a lot of guys on SF are not too hot on my outfits, but I am much better off now (post their advice) than I was originally. I still have my own flava, but they have helped nudge me in the direction of proper fits and have helped broaden my views on possible combos/styles. Further evolving my style. Just my 2.3JPY


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Wow, lots of stuff going on here! haha. I love the fact that we have a few men posting here now, as long as they arent trolls! lol
And for the above comment...the "what do you think of..." thread, I think, in those types of threads, people do give their honest opinion. I think everyone(ok, most people) are open to constructive criticism and if they ask for opinions, they will get honest opinions.

Anyway...am I the only one who enjoys the boys' thread? haha. OK, Im done talking about other threads(no worries, no thread can come close to my love for tPF lmao!).


----------



## Swanky

dom. . . your acronyms are hard for us to follow, you guys must have your own secret language over there!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Wow, a few days not reading this thread and I come back to this...what happened to the outfits???


----------



## bagsforme

Chanel reissue, CL Lastic's, Pauw skirt, Ann Taylor top.


----------



## Indigowaters

I agree. I now no longer feel comfortable posting knowing that my pics could be taken from this site to another for others to "critique" to put it so nicely. I come here to get inspiration from other women who may have style better than mine or show mine. There are some who have a very unique style, and who am I to tell them to change something if I don't come from their geographic location, age range or background? 





claireZk said:


> ^ I agree.
> 
> This thread is about POSITIVE REINFORCEMENT, not criticism (whether it be constructive or not). There are numerous threads in every section where members have asked for help or honest opinions on outfits, shoes, accessories, and HONEST (yet polite) negative opinions are given. But, that's not what this thread is about...
> 
> There's 80,000+ members on this site; you don't see 80,000 positive comments about EVERY outfit posted. Don't you think it could be possible that 10 or so people genuinely think an outfit is "cute"?!
> 
> The women at TPF are nice and they've created an environment in which members feel comfortable with the way they look... Please don't ruin it with puerile trolling...


----------



## Spo0oky

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Mollini mary jane shoes in beije/blush
> Mara Hoffman crocodile print silk dress
> baby pink cardigan
> Burberry candy check bag


 
Brazilian_babe, I must say... U have always a great sense of style  
I particulary love this outfit... Not to mention your style diary... U have same amazing pieces


----------



## [coco]

bagsforme said:


> Chanel reissue, CL Lastic's, Pauw skirt, Ann Taylor top.


 
oooooo love this> is this a work outfit??


----------



## blew415

Love this outfit....


----------



## envyme

I don't mind constructive criticism at all! I may start posting my outfits for just that. I'd rather someone tell me the truth about an outfit to lessen the chance of looking ridic!


----------



## Swanky

Indigowaters said:


> I agree. I now no longer feel comfortable posting knowing that my pics could be taken from this site to another for others to "critique" to put it so nicely.


if these guys didn't come and post here, no one would have been the wiser. . . .
this is public, anything you post here could be saved, printed, ridiculed, etc. . . anywhere else!
Just always remember that, no matter how safe or cozy we feel here, it's completely open for public viewing.


----------



## domyoji

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> dom. . . your acronyms are hard for us to follow, you guys must have your own secret language over there!



hahaha, sorry, my acronyms are kinda weird anyway. Meh is an onomatopoeia like you would say when something is just ok.  SF=Style Forvm, flava=flavor=style, any other ones? I would gladly explain. I hope no one is really discouraged from posting anymore. I wont critique any photos here unless invited to do so. Like said above though, the forum is on the net, therefore making it open to anyone to look at. Also we are not stealing or critiquing your photos on our site. 



bagsforme said:


> Chanel reissue, CL Lastic's, Pauw skirt, Ann Taylor top.



I think this looks very good, very elegant and classy.


----------



## priiin

Bags- the Chanel Reissue looks great with your outfit!


----------



## sammydoll

Bags- you look great!  And your Chanel is TDF!!


----------



## Swanky

I know meh and flava, just the 'extras' that you tag onto the really common ones throw me, like LOL - LOLWUT

BTW< Also love that outfit, wish I was more of a skirt wearer.


----------



## ldq31

Went to a museum tour at the met for my friends birthday - My pants were too big so I tihnk I look more pudgy than I am. 
Grey Ant high waisted braided jean
Forver 21 top 
Green and gold abate for payless shoes 
slate kooba nina


----------



## bradford

acutemark said:


> Let me just add on this chilly Saturday morning I am wearing Uggs, Mavi Jeans, and vintage Abercrombie T-shirt I got at TJ Maxx for $7! I also decided to turn into a brunette today


 
From a male perspective, that sounds like a great outfit. I find Uggs and Jeans to be an very attractive combination. However, didn't you forget something? I don't see any mention of a purse


----------



## acutemark

bradford said:


> From a male perspective, that sounds like a great outfit. I find Uggs and Jeans to be an very attractive combination. However, didn't you forget something? I don't see any mention of a purse


 
You're absolutely right. I forgot to mention I was toting around all day my LV Cabas Mezzo, great errand bag!


----------



## bagsforme

envyme said:


> I don't mind constructive criticism at all! I may start posting my outfits for just that. I'd rather someone tell me the truth about an outfit to lessen the chance of looking ridic!


 
Yea, that's why I post here.  If you all don't like it then I know the non fashion person won't.  We should have a Yay/Nay clothing thread.  

What about this Thomas Wylde top?  Got it from NAP.  Does it look to dumpy?  I love all the tiny skulls on the collar.  A shirt underneath is a must!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags*: I LOVE your outfits..the Chanel was beautiful in your last outfit and I think that top looks fabulous on you!


----------



## artiksun

bagsforme - i love the top on you, but i'm not crazy about the top paired with the pants you have on.  maybe try skinny jeans or pants that are not so loose in the leg??  it would balance out the top much better i think.


----------



## priiin

The shirt is cute..but maybe you could try it with skinny jeans? It's just what I like to wear with flowy, loose fitted tops.


----------



## sammydoll

Kind of nice seeing a little harmless critique here, i must admit!   Bags- seriously, i almost always think you look fantastic, it helps that you are seriously gorgeous!  Please don't always cut off your head in pics!!

Here's my outfit for today.. signed up for classes and then later hung out with friends at a bar where our friend was performing 

*Michael Stars Black Dress*
*Diane Von Furstenberg Wool Vest*
*Falke wool tights*
*Via Spiga boots (my first time wearing them, yay!)*
*Stephen Dweck Necklace*
*Yves Saint Laurent Vichy Downtown*
*Hair Plumage (HAHAHAHAA) was bought in Manchester, UK at Selfridges but it's a Paris company.. *goes to check* "Cherry Chou"*
*glasses=Ferragamo*
















Sorry the full outfit pic is kind of lame today, lighting was poo!


----------



## domyoji

bradford said:


> From a male perspective, that sounds like a great outfit. I find Uggs and Jeans to be an very attractive combination. However, didn't you forget something? I don't see any mention of a purse



I personally think it would be a good outfit, but better sans Uggs. I HATE UGGS (no offense to those that like them) I just find them to be terribly ugly and shapeless, I would like tennis shoes better than uggs. I prefer something closer fitting or tall leather boots/low boots with high stockings/socks. Much more sexy/elegant (not slutty... for the most part at least) than uggs.


----------



## bradford

Sammy - very cute, you have great style


----------



## sammydoll

^^ thank you!   I actually just posted this outfit in your forum for fun because it's a taddd menswear-ish.. at least as close to menswear as i get! haha


----------



## pghandbag

I guess I picked a good week to drop my camera after all!! 

But the new boys' outfits are awesome... (sorry if I am being too cheery). I'm making a career out of criticism (as an academic) so I prefer to keep my e-socialization positive and light. If I wanted negative feedback from strangers I would find a forum where that was the norm.


----------



## pghandbag

sammydoll said:


> !



I adore your bag and think this whole look is fantastic!!


----------



## sammydoll

^^ thank you!  But i do hope you choose to keep posting (sorry about your camera!)  I really like your outfits.. they are always girly with an edge which is something i am super fond of


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

^^^^ where'd you get that dress?  I'm looking for one just like it!


----------



## bagsforme

Sammydoll - I think your getting me confused with Bags*4*me who always looks fantastic.  My user name is bags*for*me.

Thanks all.  I tried the top with skinny jeans and it looks alot better and I feel less frumpy.


----------



## vanojr9

sammydoll, that is the cutest bag, your whole outfit looks great!


----------



## artiksun

bagsforme said:


> Sammydoll - I think your getting me confused with Bags*4*me who always looks fantastic.  My user name is bags*for*me.
> 
> Thanks all.  I tried the top with skinny jeans and it looks alot better and I feel less frumpy.



yay!


----------



## sammydoll

livinluxuriously- i got it from revolveclothing.com a couple months ago, but i'm not sure if they still have it.  if not, michaelstars.com is now open 

bagsforme- i'm so sorry, i definitely got you confused!  i'm good at that, haha 

vanjr9- thank you!


----------



## rosieroseanna

*I am soooo confused, who are all these people from 'the other forum' I looked at the other forum briefly and didn't see anything weird, I'm so confused, why are they being horrible about everyone that posts here? *


----------



## Keane Fan

domyoji said:


> Also we are not stealing or critiquing your photos on our site.


 
weren't some repeatedly posting that one girl's halloween costume? lol..


----------



## envyme

rosieroseanna said:


> *I am soooo confused, who are all these people from 'the other forum' I looked at the other forum briefly and didn't see anything weird, I'm so confused, why are they being horrible about everyone that posts here? *


 
Calm down! The guys from the other forum were not/are not being horrible. A bit tongue in cheek maybe...


----------



## Charlie

envyme said:


> Calm down! The guys from the other forum were not/are not being horrible. A bit tongue in cheek maybe...


 

Well, if you look at the forum they were making fun of us tPF'ers but whatever, who cares?? Perhaps they are just jealous..... 

_



Can women actually coexist on a thread without catfighting or are they really like Oprah even in their online personas? *Are we men the true catty *****es of the interweb*

Click to expand...

_? 



Ps Mods, edit my post if is not allowed.


----------



## bradford

Actually, if you look at any of the threads in our forum, we make fun of practically everyone.

I think the main discussion was that the common stereotypes were reversed between the forums, i.e. that the men were more critical of each other's clothing than the women on this forum.

That being said, you're all more than welcome to visit and comment on our site as well. In fact, it might be nice to have some female perspective because as much as we all like dressing well the majority of our forum are straight males who hope to attract women and who like being recognized for dressing well.

That being said, I'll leave be the hijack of this thread and let you get back to posting your outfits. I'm definitely getting some good ideas for X-mas presents for my wife, so I appreciate seeing your style.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Everyone's outfits look great for warm weather - but it's friggin FREEZING here in NY!!

My outfit, though hard to see here - lol - is light-wash jeans with chestnut sundance uggs over them (cliche chica, I know - but it's WARM - and I've got knee-high socks UNDER my jeans for extra warmth, ), thin striped hoodie (H&M), hooded fitted puffer vest (Charlotte Russe), bag LV mono speedy 30 





I stopped posting outfit pics after summer - last semester of uni..  I'll start up again soon


----------



## priiin

bradford said:


> That being said, I'll leave be the hijack of this thread and let you get back to posting your outfits. I'm definitely getting some good ideas for X-mas presents for my wife, so I appreciate seeing your style.



Glad we could help you 

Your wife will be so happy because the ladies here have such great taste! :okay:


----------



## jles

don't mind the messy room in the background! i'm in the middle of exams so EVERYTHING is all over the place... yes, i'm supposed to be studying, buuuuuut taking pictures of myself is more entertaining! 

this is what i'm going to be wearing tomorrow... kinda stuck on the shoes, dunno if i should wear round toe 4.75inch stacked pumps or flat knee high suede riding boots... (i'm in calgary and it feels like -30 degrees celcius outside!)
also, is a long sleeve shirt inside a short sleeve blazer funny looking


----------



## jles

p.s. what do u think about the jeans? i just got them, they're henry III generations... anyone else try them yet?


----------



## pghandbag

envyme said:


> Calm down! The guys from the other forum were not/are not being horrible. A bit tongue in cheek maybe...



Not horrible but pretty darn creepy. (re: the posted who posted her adorable Alice costume).


----------



## priiin

The jeans look nice but they seem to be bunched up a lot at the bottoms. Maybe it's just me, lol. Your jacket is cute! Where is it from?


----------



## gucci lover

*Jles* - i love your whole outfit.  So cute!!  i love the short sleeved jacket w/long sleeve shirt look.  You can wear boots or pumps.  But def boots when there's snow.. hehe


----------



## cjy

Sammy Doll, I have seen some of your outfits and they are really neat and payfull. You seem to have a very confident attitude and it shows. Love the glasses, you wear them well. I will deffinately visit this forum more often. I am usually over in shoes or bags. Gosh it sounds like I am in a Department store!:okay:


----------



## sammydoll

cjy said:


> Sammy Doll, I have seen some of your outfits and they are really neat and payfull. You seem to have a very confident attitude and it shows. Love the glasses, you wear them well. I will deffinately visit this forum more often. I am usually over in shoes or bags. Gosh it sounds like I am in a Department store!:okay:


 
Thank you so much!  Neat, playful, and confident are all things i try to be so i appriciate that lots!


----------



## wantmore

sammydoll said:


> Thank you so much! Neat, playful, and confident are all things i try to be so i appriciate that lots!


Sammy - you're too cute! You remind me of my cousin. She had a funky (in a good way) style that exudes confidence, playfullness and edgy at the same time. Now that she's older, she's toned down a bit, meaning, she dresses more main stream (nothing wrong with that either) maybe b/c she's going to be a teacher.


----------



## jles

priiin said:


> The jeans look nice but they seem to be bunched up a lot at the bottoms. Maybe it's just me, lol. Your jacket is cute! Where is it from?


 
hahaha yeah, they're too long and i just shoved some shoes on so i could take the photo! i have no idea where the jacket is from, i just took it from my aunt!

*gucci lover* - thanks! i think i may wear boots too... WAY too cold and slippery outside!


----------



## claireZk

bradford said:


> Actually, if you look at any of the threads in our forum, we make fun of practically everyone.



^^And we don't, hence the backlash.  Like someone else said, the way we were doing things worked just fine for 200+ pages.  IMO it seems a shame to change things at the suggestion of cheeky strangers (who were making fun of us) on another forum... 

But I do appreciate your efforts to smooth things over Bradford. You seem like a nice guy 


PS- jles, I really like your outfit.  Super cute jacket


----------



## cjy

sammydoll said:


> Thank you so much! Neat, playful, and confident are all things i try to be so i appriciate that lots!


 Well you are very wellcome! I think women should always point out the good in other woman and not be afraid to to her when she looks wonderful. We need that from each other. Confident and secure woman can do that. :okay:


----------



## sammydoll

^^ i totally agree.  words to live by


----------



## siracha

you're the first asian chick i've seen that can pull off the skinny jeans flawlessly...hugs in the right places. nice



jles said:


> don't mind the messy room in the background! i'm in the middle of exams so EVERYTHING is all over the place... yes, i'm supposed to be studying, buuuuuut taking pictures of myself is more entertaining!
> 
> this is what i'm going to be wearing tomorrow... kinda stuck on the shoes, dunno if i should wear round toe 4.75inch stacked pumps or flat knee high suede riding boots... (i'm in calgary and it feels like -30 degrees celcius outside!)
> also, is a long sleeve shirt inside a short sleeve blazer funny looking


----------



## Keane Fan

pghandbag said:


> Not horrible but pretty darn creepy. (re: the posted who posted her adorable Alice costume).


YES that was extremely creepy. I am SOOOOOOO glad I wasn't her.. .. that is what I was referring to in my last post where I was trying to counter the one guys statement that they don't take pics off this site and post it on theirs..


----------



## E-liciOus

Menna said:


> This top and these shoes am i wearing with a dark jeans. There was nobody who could take a picture for me sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone can see my picture ,because this is the first time i send a picture here:s


 
I got the exact same shoes in dark blue last week, they are so cute. Didn't knew they came in gray too... And Pieces is sooo not expensive (didn't wanna say cheap)  
Love your style btw, the top must have looked great on top of that jeans!


----------



## envyme

cjy said:


> Well you are very wellcome! I think women should always point out the good in other woman and not be afraid to to her when she looks wonderful. We need that from each other. Confident and secure woman can do that. :okay:


----------



## margaritaxmix

jles said:


> don't mind the messy room in the background! i'm in the middle of exams so EVERYTHING is all over the place... yes, i'm supposed to be studying, buuuuuut taking pictures of myself is more entertaining!
> 
> this is what i'm going to be wearing tomorrow... kinda stuck on the shoes, dunno if i should wear round toe 4.75inch stacked pumps or flat knee high suede riding boots... (i'm in calgary and it feels like -30 degrees celcius outside!)
> also, is a long sleeve shirt inside a short sleeve blazer funny looking


You look GORGEOUS! LOVE the balzer and the shoes with those jeans!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sammydoll said:


> Kind of nice seeing a little harmless critique here, i must admit!   Bags- seriously, i almost always think you look fantastic, it helps that you are seriously gorgeous!  Please don't always cut off your head in pics!!
> 
> Here's my outfit for today.. signed up for classes and then later hung out with friends at a bar where our friend was performing
> 
> *Michael Stars Black Dress*
> *Diane Von Furstenberg Wool Vest*
> *Falke wool tights*
> *Via Spiga boots (my first time wearing them, yay!)*
> *Stephen Dweck Necklace*
> *Yves Saint Laurent Vichy Downtown*
> *Hair Plumage (HAHAHAHAA) was bought in Manchester, UK at Selfridges but it's a Paris company.. *goes to check* "Cherry Chou"*
> *glasses=Ferragamo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the full outfit pic is kind of lame today, lighting was poo!



Cute necklace!! And I love the "hair plumage"


----------



## eliza

pghandbag said:


> Not horrible but pretty darn creepy. (re: the poster who posted her adorable Alice costume).


 
I agree - I welcome the new guys and their opinions (i checked out the forum, and they have great style!) but I think they should consider taking down the pic of that girl, I'd be a bit upset if it was me. JMO.


----------



## domyoji

Nothin too special today, finals for two weeks (or rather final unit tests followed by comprehensive finals)
Slim black blazer, 
Cheap black textured slim fit Express button up ($30 the fit is spot on if you size down, quality is better than ass but still meh), 
Novita Silver on silver patterned skinny tie, 
NEW Kimono pattern belt (really effin colorful, but its a good contrast to my usual dark outfits), 
APC NS, 
Gray/black stripe socks, 
same old black leather pointy shoes

Studyin hard today, so maybe pics later


----------



## jles

siracha said:


> you're the first asian chick i've seen that can pull off the skinny jeans flawlessly...hugs in the right places. nice


 wow! THANKS! i was not expecting that AT ALL... in fact i had always thought i look too hippy in them... but no, they're not skinnys. skinnys i CANNOT pull off (i used to run so my calves r really muscular) i tend to wear the jbrand cigarette leg or the straight legs

i think i'll post in this forum more often... everyone is so supportive and encouraging! (and i'll be sure to let my aunt know everyone loves her blazer... its funny, shes like my mom, and just recently we've been starting share clothes!)

todays outfit
 "little miss" yellow tshirt with black writing
black tank underneath
SFM newyork bootcuts in medium
black knee high suede riding boots (over jeans)
black pashmina (wrapped loosely around neck)
black knee length fur trimmed parka

... two more papers, then it'll be pictures galore!


----------



## priiin

I lost my camera and I'm too lazy to post pics anyway  But here is what I wore today:

Rock and Republic Kasandra Amethyst jeans (bootcut)
white Burberry 3/4 sleeve polo
La Perla lace camisole
Gucci flats 
Chanel petit Grand shopper


----------



## gucci lover

*jles* - your outfit sounds sooo cute!! post i wanna seeeeeee


----------



## ldq31

i tihnk my outfit got lost in the drama - i posted my grey ant jeans I wore last week - i thought I looked pudgy in them ??? No one commented good or bad. Anyway I like the way Jles your jeans look but I disagree with the poster said about asain girls - Most of the girls I who pull off skinny jeans look are asian- It may be the pettie slim build? I can only waer them with sky high heels and volume tops


----------



## siracha

^^ your jeans are a bit too big...but everything else looks fine, next time post a bigger pic so it's easier to see. 

personally, i think that skinny jeans cater to a really narrow niche of body type and it's rather unforgiving if a woman's and/or man's body isn't formed in the ideal aesthetic proportions that the jeans were designed for.

example: a lot of people have a longer torso than they do legs (statistically asians have a longer torso than legs, we are just biologically predisposed this way...) and low-cut skinny jeans only further emphasizes the imbalance.

of course in the end if you're happy with what you're wearing then it really doesn't matter.


----------



## ldq31

siracha said:


> ^^ your jeans are a bit too big...but everything else looks fine, next time post a bigger pic so it's easier to see.  I try to get them taken in but the seamstress said she had to take them apart I got scared so I just had her hem them
> 
> personally, i think that skinny jeans cater to a really narrow niche of body type and it's rather unforgiving if a woman's and/or man's body isn't formed in the ideal aesthetic proportions that the jeans were designed for.
> 
> example: a lot of people have a longer torso than they do legs (statistically asians have a longer torso than legs, we are just biologically predisposed this way...) and low-cut skinny jeans only further emphasizes the imbalance.
> 
> of course in the end if you're happy with what you're wearing then it really doesn't matter.


----------



## addisonshopper

what is going on in here...hmm


----------



## priiin

Siracha..I agree with your post. I wish I had a longer torso though. My legs are really long, especially for an asian I suppose.


----------



## chinsumo

Hello ladies. Go post on StyleForum! 

Hat
Thrift sunglasses
Martin Margiela sweater
Uknown brand white shirt
Engineered Garments pants
Jcrew


----------



## wantmore

^^very cool! I'm glad some guys are posting. 

Sorry no picture....
Sky Blue Juicy Tee
Dark Blue Juicy Velour Hood
True Religion jeans (Dark Pony Wash)
Dark Brown shoes
Mirage LV in Bordeaux


----------



## jles

ldq31 said:


> i tihnk my outfit got lost in the drama - i posted my grey ant jeans I wore last week - i thought I looked pudgy in them ??? No one commented good or bad. Anyway I like the way Jles your jeans look but I disagree with the poster said about asain girls - Most of the girls I who pull off skinny jeans look are asian- It may be the pettie slim build? I can only waer them with sky high heels and volume tops


 
teehee... really i just cheated. i have not and by no means EVER worn skinnies. they DO NOT work on me... i have a curvy figure and although i love the sleekness of the skinnies i've accepted that they just don't work.

instaed, all my skinnies are actually just straight cut jeans. they look similiar but are a LOT more forgiving!!!

on a side note... i'm DONE HELL WEEK!!! so therefore pictures galore!


----------



## siracha

well priin, i'll trade some of my torso for your legs  i'm sure there's some unscrupulous surgeon out in Hollywood that will surely accommodate such an arrangement...


----------



## claireZk

chinsumo said:


> Hello ladies. Go post on StyleForum!
> 
> Hat
> Thrift sunglasses
> Martin Margiela sweater
> Uknown brand white shirt
> Engineered Garments pants
> Jcrew



^ I like this!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*chinsumo*: Great outfit, love the pose! The sunnies are TDF, too!


----------



## rachelmarie822

So I have never posted my outfit on here before because ive never really found my warrobe all that interesting, but today is special because it is rainy and cold here in SOCAL. FINALLY! I have to admit i was really procrasitnating purchasing any winter wear this year since it has been so hot for so long, and i was a little unprepared when dressing this morning for work. Normally I would just throw on a heavy sweatshirt,jeans, and UGGs and call it a day (my work is very casual)...but today I decided not to be lazy and get creative Well...creative for me at least....

Here is the result:






Outfit breakdown (all past season summer or old winter items mixed and matched. nothing new )

White Gauze shift dress - Ella Moss Spring '07
Grey chunk wool sweater - Ambercrombie winter 3 years ago
Brown suede belt - MIU MIU FALL '03
Cotton metallic stripe scarf - OakNYC spring '07
Black wook opaque tights- Wolford Fall '06
Black Patent round toe Pumps - Exchange Charles David Spring '06
Black leather Nightengale satchel - Givenchy Spring '07


----------



## surlygirl

Thanks for posting, rachelmarie! I really love your outfit. I love that you mixed spring/summer items with fall/winter pieces. I try to do that as well. It looks both creative and interesting! Hope you continue to post.


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks ladies. That outfit didn't get a good reception on superfuture. They didn't like my pant cuffs. haha.

And rachelmarie, I love your bag.


----------



## rachelmarie822

thanks surlygirl - hopefully i will stop being so lazy with my styling and start posting more.

And chinsumo - thank you too! its my favorite bag. Btw Your style is very refreshing.


----------



## gemruby41

Rachelmarie, I like how you put the outfit together


----------



## Bags4me

Hi everyone, long time away from this board, I really missed you.
Today I had to stop by and just share pics of my Miss Sixty Bliss boots I puchased recently, they are dark brown but they have some grey tones in it, very sexy and warm..LUV THEM


----------



## wordpast

^^ great as usual bags!!!


----------



## wordpast

rachelmarie822 said:


> So I have never posted my outfit on here before because ive never really found my warrobe all that interesting, but today is special because it is rainy and cold here in SOCAL. FINALLY! I have to admit i was really procrasitnating purchasing any winter wear this year since it has been so hot for so long, and i was a little unprepared when dressing this morning for work. Normally I would just throw on a heavy sweatshirt,jeans, and UGGs and call it a day (my work is very casual)...but today I decided not to be lazy and get creative Well...creative for me at least....
> 
> Here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outfit breakdown (all past season summer or old winter items mixed and matched. nothing new )
> 
> White Gauze shift dress - Ella Moss Spring '07
> Grey chunk wool sweater - Ambercrombie winter 3 years ago
> Brown suede belt - MIU MIU FALL '03
> Cotton metallic stripe scarf - OakNYC spring '07
> Black wook opaque tights- Wolford Fall '06
> Black Patent round toe Pumps - Exchange Charles David Spring '06
> Black leather Nightengale satchel - Givenchy Spring '07



Love this


----------



## Shari

Bags4me said:


> Hi everyone, long time away from this board, I really missed you.
> Today I had to stop by and just share pics of my Miss Sixty Bliss boots I puchased recently, they are dark brown but they have some grey tones in it, very sexy and warm..LUV THEM



That's an awesome outfit! I like how the necklace adds some pretty pastel colours to the brown.


----------



## Shari

pghandbag said:


> Not horrible but pretty darn creepy. (re: the posted who posted her adorable Alice costume).




I agree, that was immature, disgusting and lame. And to the guys on here from that other forum, if you really are straight and looking for female companions, comments such as 'I'd like to fill her inbox with my spam' are unlikely to be well-received.


----------



## Bags4me

Shari said:


> That's an awesome outfit! I like how the necklace adds some pretty pastel colours to the brown.


 
Thank you, it has pretty shades of pastel purple colours in it, I thought was a good compliment:okay: to my brown dress and dark purple tights.


----------



## Charlie

Bags, you look great!! you have such a nice figure.


----------



## gucci lover

Bags4me...  Wow, that outfit is soo cute and looks sooo effortless.  don't be mad or offended if i say this, but that sweater dress kinna looks like something i saw at Old Navy!  I think they still have some hanging off the rack.  But yeah,  sooo NICE!!!  You take awesome pics of yourself too =)


----------



## Bags4me

gucci lover said:


> Bags4me... Wow, that outfit is soo cute and looks sooo effortless. don't be mad or offended if i say this, but that sweater dress kinna looks like something i saw at Old Navy! I think they still have some hanging off the rack. But yeah, sooo NICE!!! You take awesome pics of yourself too =)


 
Thanks  and yes I posted this dress few weeks ago when I got it from Old Navy, I really like it and the price was just right, it is a trendy piece so I like to budget in items like this and still have fun with them pairing them with high end pieces. The other day I wore it with my Louboutin dark brown boots and LV batignolles bag and the dress looked great with the combo..I am tempted to comeback and get me another one in different color, they are just sooo easy to wear.
here with my Louboutin boots..


----------



## Bags4me

CRYLATER3 said:


> Bags, you look great!! you have such a nice figure.


 
Thank you


----------



## priiin

Sexy shoes! You look great, bags!


----------



## gucci lover

Yes, i love OLD NAVY!!  they have inexpensive things that are trendy and cute!!  It's all about how you work it.  Again, LOVE IT


----------



## Keane Fan

Shari said:


> I agree, that was immature, disgusting and lame. And to the guys on here from that other forum, if you really are straight and looking for female companions, comments such as 'I'd like to fill her inbox with my spam' are unlikely to be well-received.


I think it's rather funny that they stopped posting here after we started mentioning this. 


Anywho, bags, loveee the outfit (as usual..)!


----------



## domyoji

Shari said:


> comments such as 'I'd like to fill her inbox with my spam' are unlikely to be well-received.



hahahaha, oh wow



Bags4me said:


> Hi everyone, long time away from this board, I really missed you.
> Today I had to stop by and just share pics of my Miss Sixty Bliss boots I puchased recently, they are dark brown but they have some grey tones in it, very sexy and warm..LUV THEM





I really dig this outfit. Looks really good on you, normally I dont like those (I dont know what they are called so dont get offended) bag dresses, but since you arent wearing jeans under it (thats the style I dont like, those dresses with the jeans) it looks really good. The boots are a big plus too.


----------



## blew415

Love it!!!!


----------



## chinsumo

Last two days:






John Varvatos
CK
Urban outfitters
kooba
Vans
Jcrew
Pineapple






Nom De Guerre
Dior Homme sleeves
Levi's
Jcrew


----------



## gemruby41

Blew, I love your outfit!!!


----------



## blew415

Gem- that's Bags outfit...she is one of the most stunning people that post here



gemruby41 said:


> Blew, I love your outfit!!!


----------



## mineko

hi everyone! i'm new to tPF and am so excited to find a place where i can indulge in my fashion addiction without judgement.  this is my first post and just wanted to throw my 2 cents in on this thread. blew - your miss sixty boots are adorable! and chinsumo - you have fabulous style...i love that your pants fit so well! i can't wait to see what everyone else will be wearing this winter! 

my casual Saturday outfit for today (for lunch with friends on the pier):
- sweetpea three-quarter sleeved thin ribbed turtleneck (white)
- chip n pepper straight-leg dark denim jeans
- twisted heart st. moritz puffer with rabbit fur trim in silver
- kenneth cole black and grey round toed pumps
- black onyx graduated bead necklace 
- black onyx chandelier earrings
- chanel j12 watch (black)
- LV epi leather soft speedy 30 (chocolate brown)
- cartier diamond love band on my ring finger (i recently got married!)

:tpfrox:


----------



## Shari

domyoji said:


> hahahaha, oh wow
> 
> 
> Why is that so funny?


----------



## domyoji

Shari said:


> domyoji said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahaha, oh wow
> 
> 
> Why is that so funny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it to be incredibly cheesy and obviously tongue-in-cheek.
Click to expand...


----------



## claireZk

^ I *love *this. Everything fits you perfectly!

But what's with the Lucy Liu face? lol


----------



## chinsumo

^hahaha. I was looking tired in the face, so I opted out of posting it. Besides, I love Lucy Lui.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Great outfit Bags! 

*chinsumo:* LOL, LOVE the Pineapple! But you look great!


----------



## sammydoll

Tonight's outfit.  Picking up the boyfriend from the airport, yayyy!  

Galliano Dress
Wolford Black Opaque Tights
Via Spiga Black Ankle Boots
Tarina Tarantino hairbows
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City w/Missoni scarf
Burberry Cashmere Scarf
Cashmere over-the-elbow gloves (dark brown).. not sure of brand


----------



## sammydoll

whoa, that was weird.  i posted before i was ready, but whatever.  Imagine it's all written in pretty 'Georgia' font! hahahaaa


----------



## envyme

sammydoll said:


> Tonight's outfit. Picking up the boyfriend from the airport, yayyy!
> 
> Galliano Dress
> Wolford Black Opaque Tights
> Via Spiga Black Ankle Boots
> Tarina Tarantino hairbows
> Balenciaga Rouge Vif City w/Missoni scarf
> Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Cashmere over-the-elbow gloves (dark brown).. not sure of brand


 
*SAMMYDOLL*, I love your style!!! I love how you are representing us Maryland girls! Totally HOTTTTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## chinsumo

Sammy, gorgeous as always. I love your hair btw.


----------



## Bags4me

*SDOLL *you look AMAZING, love that dress on you and your ankle boots are TDF.

Today I had the lumberjack outfit, when to get our Xmas tree, nothing special, low end but comfy for running errands with my sons.
My so comfy and country-redneck shirt from OLD NAVY, love the darn shirt, it is like comfy blanket.
Seven For All Mankind skinny jeans in dark rinse, best skinny pair ever even for my not so skinny legs..
My bliss boots
and Kangol beret in dark blue..these things last forever, they are better than my Burberry hats, I promise you this.




and yesterday I wore my Cashmere batwings sweater by DesignHistory over Jcrew tee with Benneton belt, Seven Carpenter jeans, Marc Jacobs boots and Burberry hat.


----------



## blew415

Love it Bags!!!!


----------



## JuicyBag

Bags your style is so cute..I like them..Great


----------



## eliza

Sammydoll, I LOVE that dress.... hard to pull off but you do it flawlessly!

Bags, your outfits are all so comfy looking, yet fit you SO perfectly! I LOVE that!


----------



## bradford

Bags4me said:


> *SDOLL *you look AMAZING, love that dress on you and your ankle boots are TDF.
> 
> Today I had the lumberjack outfit, when to get our Xmas tree, nothing special, low end but comfy for running errands with my sons.
> My so comfy and country-redneck shirt from OLD NAVY, love the darn shirt, it is like comfy blanket.
> Seven For All Mankind skinny jeans in dark rinse, *best skinny pair ever even for my not so skinny legs..*
> My bliss boots
> and Kangol beret in dark blue..these things last forever, they are better than my Burberry hats, I promise you this.


 
What is this comment about "not so skinny legs"? You look great in every picture you've posted on here


----------



## simplyprincess

Bags4me said:


> *SDOLL *you look AMAZING, love that dress on you and your ankle boots are TDF.
> 
> Today I had the lumberjack outfit, when to get our Xmas tree, nothing special, low end but comfy for running errands with my sons.
> My so comfy and country-redneck shirt from OLD NAVY, love the darn shirt, it is like comfy blanket.
> Seven For All Mankind skinny jeans in dark rinse, best skinny pair ever even for my not so skinny legs..
> My bliss boots
> and Kangol beret in dark blue..these things last forever, they are better than my Burberry hats, I promise you this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday I wore my Cashmere batwings sweater by DesignHistory over Jcrew tee with Benneton belt, Seven Carpenter jeans, Marc Jacobs boots and Burberry hat.



BAGS- Love all your outfits! Also your R1 is kick*ss, I've got a GXSR 750.


----------



## graceful

Bags, I LOVE your style!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags:* You are truly a tPF style icon!! You look fabulous in all of your outfits! LOVE the Batwings sweater with the belt!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sammydoll said:


> Tonight's outfit.  Picking up the boyfriend from the airport, yayyy!
> 
> Galliano Dress
> Wolford Black Opaque Tights
> Via Spiga Black Ankle Boots
> Tarina Tarantino hairbows
> Balenciaga Rouge Vif City w/Missoni scarf
> Burberry Cashmere Scarf
> Cashmere over-the-elbow gloves (dark brown).. not sure of brand



LOVE the dress and the pop of color in your Bal! Cute scarf, too!


----------



## mineko

Bags - your lumberjack shirt is ADORABLE! i've never seen anyone be able to pull that look off as well as you!


----------



## mineko

btw, today's outfit:

- i jeans dark denim straight leg
- plain white banana republic tee
- tan theory cross stitched blazer
- sterling silver cross necklace from egypt
- yellow amber earrings from estonia
- nude jimmy choo high heels

i need to figure out how to post pictures on this thing...


----------



## IWearHeels

This is the newest Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress I love the pockets!!! I wore this last night with my missoni heels. Went to an awards show


----------



## sammydoll

envyme- Thank you!! Yay Marylannddd!

Bags- You look so gorgeous!  And i actually love the 'lumberjack' shirt, hahahaa (i call them that too!) So cuuttee   And thank youu!

eliza- Thank you!  I must admit i was a bit nervous about the dress.. i bought it on sale at Saks over the summer and this was my first time wearing it 

margaritaxmix- thanks!!


----------



## Bags4me

simplyprincess said:


> BAGS- Love all your outfits! Also your R1 is kick*ss, I've got a GXSR 750.


 
OMG!! I am drooling for this one in blue as well..




You rock girl, I love the look of my R1 but I think I need something easier for me the handle, mainly getting on fast turns, it is a lot of power on my R1, my SO told me I should give it a try to that Suzuki, but I really miss my Honda CBR 600, she was easier to handle but I sold it because I wanted the R1 now I think is too much bike for me

How you like yours?


----------



## Suzzeee

I work from a home office, but had lunch with a friend so this was a dressed up workday for me 

Seven Jeans - dark rinse boot cut (balances out those hips)
Caslon babydoll black sweater tunic (Nordies Anniv. Sale)
Chie Mihara Vudu peep toe platforms - these are great looking and comfortable
Robert Lee Morris earrings and bracelet - all silver plus some chunky silver earrings and my fave Tag watch
Black Francesco Biasia bag


----------



## Bags4me

sammydoll said:


> envyme- Thank you!! Yay Marylannddd!
> 
> Bags- You look so gorgeous! And i actually love the 'lumberjack' shirt, hahahaa (i call them that too!) So cuuttee  And thank youu!
> 
> eliza- Thank you! I must admit i was a bit nervous about the dress.. i bought it on sale at Saks over the summer and this was my first time wearing it
> 
> margaritaxmix- thanks!!


 
Thanks Sammy, I am glad you gave it a try, the dress is fun and you are the perfect person to rock it..LOVE you fun style.


----------



## Bags4me

IWearHeels said:


> This is the newest Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress I love the pockets!!! I wore this last night with my missoni heels. Went to an awards show


 
for that dress, it is amazing, WOW!! you did great and you look wonderful in it, sexy shoulders is a YAY for me.


----------



## priiin

Anthropologie Anchor trench
Magaschoni cashmere sweater dress
belt from Ann Taylor
sterling silver earrings from White House Black Market
Christian Louboutin simple 85mm pumps
sheer black tights
bag used- Chanel caviar jumbo


----------



## gemruby41

Bags4me said:


> *SDOLL *you look AMAZING, love that dress on you and your ankle boots are TDF.
> 
> Today I had the lumberjack outfit, when to get our Xmas tree, nothing special, low end but comfy for running errands with my sons.
> My so comfy and country-redneck shirt from OLD NAVY, love the darn shirt, it is like comfy blanket.
> Seven For All Mankind skinny jeans in dark rinse, best skinny pair ever even for my not so skinny legs..
> My bliss boots
> and Kangol beret in dark blue..these things last forever, they are better than my Burberry hats, I promise you this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yesterday I wore my Cashmere batwings sweater by DesignHistory over Jcrew tee with Benneton belt, Seven Carpenter jeans, Marc Jacobs boots and Burberry hat.


Wow, you know how to work it!  I love the outfits.  Those boots are gorgeous.  I wanted one for myself, but since I have big calves I don't think they will fit me.


----------



## Bags4me

mineko said:


> Bags - your lumberjack shirt is ADORABLE! i've never seen anyone be able to pull that look off as well as you!


Thanks mineko, it is the most comfy shirt ever.


----------



## Bags4me

margaritaxmix said:


> *Bags:* You are truly a tPF style icon!! You look fabulous in all of your outfits! LOVE the Batwings sweater with the belt!


 
Aww!!love you girl, you are always so sweet.


----------



## Bags4me

graceful said:


> Bags, I LOVE your style!


 
Thanks *Graceful*, I love to play with my few rags and shoes, I am glad you like them.

*Gemruby41 *thanks for comment and yes these boots run somehow narrow in the calves, you need really skinny jeans to tuck inside the boots, but they are wide on the feet part and I love this because I have wide open toes..


----------



## wantmore

Bags - love both your outfits. I love that green plaid shirt and the hat too. I wish I could rock a hat (my face is too chunky - round shaped).

Blue tee
Brown sweater
Tan sweat pants
Classic short Uggs in Sand (worn under the sweats)


----------



## ssmama

White tank from Wal-Mart(?)
Jacket, tights, skirt from Rue 21
Skinny red belt from another skirt
Shoes from JCPenney (and they hurt, ALOT!)


----------



## iluvshopin

Everyone has great style!!!

*Bags4me*...I LOVE your batwing sweater...That is gorgeous!!!


As for me...Comfy has been where it is at lately... 

Splendid dress
Scarf from india
Random burgundy sweater coat
Kors boots
Vintage knee socks


----------



## daffie

^^I LOVE your boots!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Very cute dress!



IWearHeels said:


> This is the newest Marc by Marc Jacobs silk dress I love the pockets!!! I wore this last night with my missoni heels. Went to an awards show


----------



## margaritaxmix

iluvshopin said:


> As for me...Comfy has been where it is at lately...
> 
> Splendid dress
> Scarf from india
> Random burgundy sweater coat
> Kors boots
> Vintage knee socks



Love the scarf and the sweater coat!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

OK! Today I'm imitating an outfit from The Devil Wears Prada with my own twist... lol, a Calvin Klein white oxford with a black DKNY off-the-shoulder sweater, Express black slacks, black Michael Kors ballet toe wedges and my grandmother's pearls. Shown with a leather jacket from Wilson's and an Hermes Feux du Ceil scarf.


----------



## ssmama

ssmama said:


> White tank from Wal-Mart(?)
> Jacket, tights, skirt from Rue 21
> Skinny red belt from another skirt
> Shoes from JCPenney (and they hurt, ALOT!)


 
It won't let me edit, but I wanted to add that the Mixit shoes from JCP were just temporary standins and will one day very soon be replaced by Louboutins!!!


----------



## Keane Fan

iluvshopin said:


> Everyone has great style!!!
> 
> *Bags4me*...I LOVE your batwing sweater...That is gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> As for me...Comfy has been where it is at lately...
> 
> Splendid dress
> Scarf from india
> Random burgundy sweater coat
> Kors boots
> Vintage knee socks


I like this outfit a lot


----------



## Bags4me

Hola!! Today I want to post boots, I know I should post it too at shoes forum but I want to share these pics with you.
My Frye Villager arrived, I got them on SALEfor $66, I can't pass that price and the boots are AMAZING and fun.
Here the babies..
With TR Billy jeans
MaxStudio top
Sprit cardi
vintage belt.




and here couple pics I took of my favorite boots..high and low end..but LOVE THE ALL.(one pair missing, it is at SO's house, Marc Jacobs boots)
Uggs short
Casadei ankle
Ash ankle
Gucci 
Jimmy Choo 
Loboutin
Miss Sixty
Via Spiga flats
Antonio Melani red boots
Antonio Melani black boots
Frye
Target rain boots


----------



## bb10lue

Hehe~~havent been here for a while!!! I missed you guys~

Heres me with my new Frye boots!


----------



## Indigowaters

Bags, I love your collection. 


Bags4me said:


> Hola!! Today I want to post boots, I know I should post it too at shoes forum but I want to share these pics with you.
> My Frye Villager arrived, I got them on SALEfor $66, I can't pass that price and the boots are AMAZING and fun.
> Here the babies..
> With TR Billy jeans
> MaxStudio top
> Sprit cardi
> vintage belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here couple pics I took of my favorite boots..high and low end..but LOVE THE ALL.(one pair missing, it is at SO's house, Marc Jacobs boots)
> Uggs short
> Casadei ankle
> Ash ankle
> Gucci
> Jimmy Choo
> Loboutin
> Miss Sixty
> Via Spiga flats
> Antonio Melani red boots
> Antonio Melani black boots
> Frye
> Target rain boots


----------



## daffie

Bags - LOVE all of your boots!!


----------



## simplyprincess

Bags4me said:


> OMG!! I am drooling for this one in blue as well..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rock girl, I love the look of my R1 but I think I need something easier for me the handle, mainly getting on fast turns, it is a lot of power on my R1, my SO told me I should give it a try to that Suzuki, but I really miss my Honda CBR 600, she was easier to handle but I sold it because I wanted the R1 now I think is too much bike for me
> 
> How you like yours?



OMG Bags that is my BABY! Yeah she handles great. Smooth throttle and hugs the corners when I lean. I had 3 bike before I got her, Ninja 250r (my first), then a Honda CBR 600 F4i.  I had a Honda 600RR for a few but i had to get rid of her after I laid her down. 

You should try the GXSR 750. Just the right amount of power but not too much.


----------



## Bags4me

simplyprincess said:


> OMG Bags that is my BABY! Yeah she handles great. Smooth throttle and hugs the corners when I lean. I had 3 bike before I got her, Ninja 250r (my first), then a Honda CBR 600 F4i. I had a Honda 600RR for a few but i had to get rid of her after I laid her down.
> 
> You should try the GXSR 750. Just the right amount of power but not too much.


 
I also laid down my CBR600 onceand had to replace a lots of skin pieces in my bike, thanks Ebay found them at the exact color,
I will try the suzuki pronto, I hope I like it.

Enjoy yours


----------



## Bags4me

daffie said:


> Bags - LOVE all of your boots!!


 
Thanks girl, I want to add two more pairs, one in dark blue and brown ankle boots.


----------



## Bags4me

Indigowaters said:


> Bags, I love your collection.


 
Thank you Indigo  I really enjoy my boots, every single pair bring so much fun to my outfits.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags: *WOW, STUNNING collection of boots! And I loved the MaxStudio top!

*bb10lue:* We missed you on the thread!! LOVE the dress and the necklace, gorgeous boots too! And great Neverfull!


----------



## gemruby41

Going to work...

Bag-Gucci
Blouse-Banana Republic
Jeans-Old Navy
Shoes-Manolos


----------



## claireZk

^very cute!!!


----------



## gucci lover

gemruby41 - i like it.  Very nice and simple.


----------



## gemruby41

gucci lover said:


> gemruby41 - i like it. Very nice and simple.


Thanks


----------



## FijiBuni

E-liciOus said:


> I got the exact same shoes in dark blue last week, they are so cute. Didn't knew they came in gray too... And Pieces is sooo not expensive (didn't wanna say cheap)
> Love your style btw, the top must have looked great on top of that jeans!



Where did you get the shoes that she has!? SO CUTE!


----------



## razorbackbelle0

I FINAlLY found my cream woll coat! I've been wanting one ever since I saw the Devil Wears Prada, but the $2k price tag on the Chanel she had in the movie made me balk a little. So here's my outfit for today.

Marciano cream wool coat
DKNY Cowl-Neck sweater
Joe's Jeans
Antonio Melani boots
Preston & York scarf


----------



## ldq31

BAgs  I ahve those same Frye VIlalge LAce upp boots!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhazn85

bb10lue said:


> Hehe~~havent been here for a while!!! I missed you guys~
> 
> Heres me with my new Frye boots!



I've been wanting those boots!!!  But how well do the cuffs stay up?? I love boots that can cuff up past the knee!  YOU LOOK GREAT!!


----------



## Bags4me

My OOTD..plane but comfy, I need to stop wearing black
Banana Republic layered top, maybe one of my favorites purchases from that store.
True Religion Joeys
Casadei boots
LV Soufflot
Vintage necklace.


----------



## priiin

I have the same shirt, Bags! Your outfit is amazing, as usual.


----------



## stylized

RazorBackBelle:  Love your coat and scarf!  What a classy look!


----------



## gerrylin

Last weekend's outfit:
Dress by Velvet from Nordstrom
Prada flats
Michele watch






12/12/2007
Forever 21 turtle neck
Citizens of Humanity jeans
Black ankle boots
Jacket from Zara
Vintage Gucci clutch
And, a new haircut






12/13/2007
Top from Zara 
Michael Kors belt 
True Religion straight jeans 
Diba boots 
Vintage Gucci clutch






12/14/2007
Missoni scarf (thanks to the girls at Deals and Steals thread, I got this scarf for $17.00)
Armani Exchange sweater [COLOR=blue ! important][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][COLOR=blue ! important][/FONT][FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT][/color][/color]
Chloe boots
Chloe Edith
Express white tank top
Peoples liberation skinny jeans


----------



## Sophie-Rose

^^^ Wow you look GREAT!!

I must get round to posting my outfits!!


----------



## gemruby41

Gerrylin, you look great!  I like how you put the outfits together.


----------



## mundodabolsa

gerrylin I'm a big fan of your vintage gucci.  and that edith is beautiful, I had one in that color for about a week, seeing your pics makes me wish I'd kept it


----------



## gemruby41

I was headed to the mall today....

dress-old navy
necklace-macy's
purse-gucci
shoes-tory burch


----------



## priiin

gemruby41- Nice Gucci! I have those flats, aren't they comfy??  You look great!


----------



## gemruby41

priiin said:


> gemruby41- Nice Gucci! I have those flats, aren't they comfy??  You look great!


Thanks, the flats are very comfy. I'm thinking about getting another pair.


----------



## wordpast

*gerrylin *you have great style!

Love those flats gemruby!


----------



## Bags4me

Today
JCrew top
Gap dress
Benneton leggins
Beltrami vintage belt
Vintage necklace
Antonio  Melanie boots


----------



## candace117

I was on my way to a pirate party, yarrr! Didn't dress up like a pirate cause I'm a pirate at heart and that's all that matters.

Top: Old Navy lantern sleeve dress shirt
Jeans: Lucky Brand lil Maggie with tattoo stitched pockets
Shoes: Coach ladie flats, black calfskin
Clutch: Hermes Karo, raisin, chevre mysore
Dog: Spirit, black lab/cattle dog mix, 11 year vintage
Glasses: old Bebe's


----------



## Keane Fan

bags4me i love your boots!


----------



## gemruby41

candace117 said:


> I was on my way to a pirate party, yarrr! Didn't dress up like a pirate cause I'm a pirate at heart and that's all that matters.
> 
> Top: Old Navy lantern sleeve dress shirt
> Jeans: Lucky Brand lil Maggie with tattoo stitched pockets
> Shoes: Coach ladie flats, black calfskin
> Clutch: Hermes Karo, raisin, chevre mysore
> Dog: Spirit, black lab/cattle dog mix, 11 year vintage
> Glasses: old Bebe's


You look great!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gemruby41 said:


> I was headed to the mall today....
> 
> dress-old navy
> necklace-macy's
> purse-gucci
> shoes-tory burch


 
i love this look...too cute


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

gemruby41 said:


> Going to work...
> 
> Bag-Gucci
> Blouse-Banana Republic
> Jeans-Old Navy
> Shoes-Manolos


 
love this look as well...love your style


----------



## margaritaxmix

*gerrylin*: LOVE the Gucci clutch, you look great!

*Bags*: Gorgeous dress, you wear it well!


----------



## margaritaxmix

razorbackbelle0 said:


> I FINAlLY found my cream woll coat! I've been wanting one ever since I saw the Devil Wears Prada, but the $2k price tag on the Chanel she had in the movie made me balk a little. So here's my outfit for today.
> 
> Marciano cream wool coat
> DKNY Cowl-Neck sweater
> Joe's Jeans
> Antonio Melani boots
> Preston & York scarf



Love the coat and scarf!


----------



## Bags4me

Here another ON dress that went cheapand got it.
I really liked how ended up looking jewel tone dress and leggins with warm tones top and boots.
Jcrew top
ON dress
Benneton leggins in purple
Frye Villagers
Mexican hand made necklace
wood hand made bracelets
Tom Ford Jennifers sunglasses (LOVE)
Backyard pic..





Indoor selfportrait..


----------



## feifei87

My new burberry trench w/Manolo Blahnik pumps!  Sweater dress underneath...


----------



## sticks

jacket - thrift vintage
turtleneck - eddie bauer
jeans - earnest sewn fultons
shoes - ferragamo suede monkstraps


----------



## x joie

sticks said:


> jacket - thrift vintage
> turtleneck - eddie bauer
> jeans - earnest sewn fultons
> shoes - ferragamo suede monkstraps




*swoon*

Can you coach my bf to dress like this? Please? Any man who appreciates Ferragamo is good in my book.. (my bf still insists on nike dunks )


----------



## fieryfashionist

Met up with my b/f yesterday for dinner and a movie!   I've been in track pants and tees all week because of finals... and will be most of this week , so I was happy to go somewhere!   Ohh haha, and my bag is featured prominently for two reasons: a. cover my thighs (waaay too much chocolate this past month and it shows) and b. I usually post in the Chanel forum, so my bag had to take center stage. 






-M Missoni top
-Sheer black Arden B top underneath - I wanted a layered look
-Faded black AG's
-Black patent Ferragamo heels
-Chanel metallic dark grey luxe bowler


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bagsforme* - I LOVE all of your looks... great mix of color and proportions... and your boots all rock! 

*bb10lue* - Missed your posts in the Chanel thread... you look fab (I especially love your boots cuffed)! 

*gemruby41 *- I love the simple clean lines of your outfit... you look great! 

*razorbackbelle0* - Pretty cream coat... I've had a hard time finding one, but then I stopped looking after I realized I'm too anal to own one haha. 

*gerrylin *- You look really pretty and well put together in all of your pics... I love the Pucci-eaque Velvet dress, Zara pieces, and that steal of a Missoni scarf!! 

*candace117 *- You look really cute... and I bet your were the only "pirate" with anything H haha! 

*feifei87* - Love the trench... very classy and elegant! I LOVE Burberry coats! 

*sticks* - Love the look!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Bags4me... Love your outfit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I am just uploading pictures that I have found lol!




Saks Dress
Jimmy Choo heels
Marc Jacobs clutch


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

H&M dress
Gucci Heels
Bebe accessories


----------



## jfhave

gerrylin...I never comment on here, but had to...you put things together so nicely, love your look!


----------



## Danica

fieryfashionist said:


> Met up with my b/f yesterday for dinner and a movie!  I've been in track pants and tees all week because of finals... and will be most of this week , so I was happy to go somewhere!  Ohh haha, and my bag is featured prominently for two reasons: a. cover my thighs (waaay too much chocolate this past month and it shows) and b. I usually post in the Chanel forum, so my bag had to take center stage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -M Missoni top
> -Sheer black Arden B top underneath - I wanted a layered look
> -Faded black AG's
> -Black patent Ferragamo heels
> -Chanel metallic dark grey luxe bowler



Love this!!


----------



## ldq31

gerrylin - love your looks and I want your Gucci clutch

Bags _ I love the way you layer - I see my Fyre Villagers.

Here's my otufit on Saturday for my little sisters party
Black Halo Jackie O one shoulder dress
Black and white jessica simpson fan pumps


----------



## gerrylin

Thank you all for your lovely comments.  I get my inspiration from all the girls/guys here.  Everyone here is very stylish.  Here's my outfit on Saturday while shopping at 
the Dallas Galleria Mall.  And nope, it's not my shopping bag shown here.  It's my friend's scarf and belt.  She did buy me the Gucci by Gucci eau de parfum.  So that was really nice of her.






Gap sleeveless turtleneck
Black leather jacket
Chloe boots again
People's liberation jeans
LV speedy 30


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ LOVE your boots!


----------



## margaritaxmix

x joie said:


> *swoon*
> 
> Can you coach my bf to dress like this? Please? Any man who appreciates Ferragamo is good in my book.. (my bf still insists on nike dunks )



  I agree. That outfit looks sooo classy!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*fieryfashionista*: LOVE the top and the bag! You look great!!

*ldq31*: Great dress! 

*Trolley-Dolly:* LOVE the Saks dress!

*Bags*: Great ON dress...you find the best bargains!


----------



## wordpast

gerrylin said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments.  I get my inspiration from all the girls/guys here.  Everyone here is very stylish.  Here's my outfit on Saturday while shopping at
> the Dallas Galleria Mall.  And nope, it's not my shopping bag shown here.  It's my friend's scarf and belt.  She did buy me the Gucci by Gucci eau de parfum.  So that was really nice of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap sleeveless turtleneck
> Black leather jacket
> Chloe boots again
> People's liberation jeans
> LV speedy 30



Cute!


----------



## madl's_gal

Bags4me said:


> Today
> JCrew top
> Gap dress
> Benneton leggins
> Beltrami vintage belt
> Vintage necklace
> Antonio  Melanie boots



Bags, I love your boots! Does it have a wooden heel? Would you know the Style name and color? Perhaps you still have its orig box... Thanks!


----------



## Bags4me

*sticks..*you look great, love your jacket with those pants, nice color combo, that is something that my SO would wear in a blink..great outfit.
Ladies, your outfits are so inspiring, I am so glad this thread is getting better and better.
Mad'l_gal the boots are by Antonio Melani Ringo811 in pumpkin tumb.
Here my always low end outfit cut I like it..
Always my good friend camera NikonD80, she get mentioned.
Jcrew top
Maurices hoodie
Gap pants
Ash ankle boots..btw they are on sale now at Shopbop ;-(
and my splurge always my bags, LV Batignolles.


----------



## wordpast

Bags do you ever NOT look great?!


----------



## Bags4me

wordpast said:


> Bags do you ever NOT look great?!


 
In the mornings on my ugly pjs but thanks


----------



## gemruby41

gerrylin said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I get my inspiration from all the girls/guys here. Everyone here is very stylish. Here's my outfit on Saturday while shopping at
> the Dallas Galleria Mall. And nope, it's not my shopping bag shown here. It's my friend's scarf and belt. She did buy me the Gucci by Gucci eau de parfum. So that was really nice of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap sleeveless turtleneck
> Black leather jacket
> Chloe boots again
> People's liberation jeans
> LV speedy 30


You are rocking it girl!


----------



## gemruby41

Bags as usual you look great!!!


----------



## Bags4me

gerrylin said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I get my inspiration from all the girls/guys here. Everyone here is very stylish. Here's my outfit on Saturday while shopping at
> the Dallas Galleria Mall. And nope, it's not my shopping bag shown here. It's my friend's scarf and belt. She did buy me the Gucci by Gucci eau de parfum. So that was really nice of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap sleeveless turtleneck
> Black leather jacket
> Chloe boots again
> People's liberation jeans
> LV speedy 30


Love the boots
Love the bag of course
and the jacket..so I need you ship those goods to me
Great outfit.


----------



## shihfan

ahhhhh the trench is HOT..... LOVE it !!!!!










[/quote]


----------



## LoracNJ

Bags I sooooooo love your outfit. Especially the top and hoodie. Where is your scarf from? I've been looking for ones like that.



Bags4me said:


> *sticks..*you look great, love your jacket with those pants, nice color combo, that is something that my SO would wear in a blink..great outfit.
> Ladies, your outfits are so inspiring, I am so glad this thread is getting better and better.
> Mad'l_gal the boots are by Antonio Melani Ringo811 in pumpkin tumb.
> Here my always low end outfit cut I like it..
> Always my good friend camera NikonD80, she get mentioned.
> Jcrew top
> Maurices hoodie
> Gap pants
> Ash ankle boots..btw they are on sale now at Shopbop ;-(
> and my splurge always my bags, LV Batignolles.


----------



## sticks

v-neck shirt - gap
cardigan - h&m
jeans - c&p
sneakers - chucks


----------



## chinsumo

feifei87 said:


> My new burberry trench w/Manolo Blahnik pumps!  Sweater dress underneath...



This looks great!


----------



## simplyprincess

candace117 said:


> I was on my way to a pirate party, yarrr! Didn't dress up like a pirate cause I'm a pirate at heart and that's all that matters.
> 
> Top: Old Navy lantern sleeve dress shirt
> Jeans: Lucky Brand lil Maggie with tattoo stitched pockets
> Shoes: Coach ladie flats, black calfskin
> Clutch: Hermes Karo, raisin, chevre mysore
> Dog: Spirit, black lab/cattle dog mix, 11 year vintage
> Glasses: old Bebe's



Hey girl I see your RAISIN!!!


----------



## blew415

Love!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

sticks said:


> v-neck shirt - gap
> cardigan - h&m
> jeans - c&p
> sneakers - chucks


LOVE this look! I wish my hubby would dress like this!


----------



## heartfelt

yay! first time posting in this thread. 

not really what i wore, but what i bought today:


----------



## gemruby41

My work outfit for today.

jewelry-JLo
top-banana republic
jeans-gap
shoes-max studio booties
bag-lv speedy 30


----------



## wordpast

sticks said:


> v-neck shirt - gap
> cardigan - h&m
> jeans - c&p
> sneakers - chucks



Love this! Casual, Cool


----------



## DRSM

blew415 said:


> Love!!!



LOVE THIS LOOK!!!!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

*Bags*.. love all your outfits!! 

*Sticks*.. lookin' good~!


----------



## candace117

simplyprincess said:


> Hey girl I see your RAISIN!!!


 
It's like we have homing devices that always bring us right to raisin....!!!!


----------



## ldq31

gemruby41 said:


> My work outfit for today.
> 
> jewelry-JLo
> top-banana republic
> jeans-gap
> shoes-max studio booties
> bag-lv speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 314161


Loves it


----------



## sticks

shirt - h&m
tie - ysl (didn't notice it was loose until after the photo was taken!)
wool sweater vest - braemar
sportscoat - brooks brothers
pocket square - random white silk square
belt - allen edmonds
jeans - rag & bone
shoes - crockett & jones

and thank you ladies for all the kind comments =)


----------



## margaritaxmix

*heartfelt*: Love the dress and coat!

*sticks: *You have SUCH good style! I'm always sooo impressed by how put together you look! I wish more guys would dress like that instead of just resorting to sweats and sneakers. 

*Bags:* Those pants are stunning...love the cut! And the sweater is very pretty!

*feifei87:* Very classic..love the trench with the pumps!


----------



## priiin

sticks said:


> v-neck shirt - gap
> cardigan - h&m
> jeans - c&p
> sneakers - chucks



Love this look! I like your style.


----------



## Bags4me

LoracNJ said:


> Bags I sooooooo love your outfit. Especially the top and hoodie. Where is your scarf from? I've been looking for ones like that.


Is a cashmere pashmina I purchased on Ebay, thick, soft and warm.


----------



## Bags4me

*THAKS ALL FOR YOUR LAST COMMENTS ON MY OUTFITS.* If you notice I always flirt with the camera men( my SO ) he is so supportive.
This morning..
Parameter cashmere cardi
Jcrew tank
The Limited pants
Villagers boots
LV bags (pouch and Noe)
Burberry hat
hand made scarf





I wore this a week ago and will wear it tomorrow again, but with different hairdo..I did not like this one, too silly..lol
Vintage coat
Central Park dress
Pearls necklace and earrings
Baltrami croc leather vintage belt
Benetton leggins
Jimmy Choo boots
LV epi pouch
Chanel Makeup
Kerastase products on hair
Jo Malone nect&honey 
ha ha..a complete OOTD.
pic without flash..




with coat and flash..


----------



## gucci lover

gerrylin said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I get my inspiration from all the girls/guys here. Everyone here is very stylish. Here's my outfit on Saturday while shopping at
> the Dallas Galleria Mall. And nope, it's not my shopping bag shown here. It's my friend's scarf and belt. She did buy me the Gucci by Gucci eau de parfum. So that was really nice of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap sleeveless turtleneck
> Black leather jacket
> Chloe boots again
> People's liberation jeans
> LV speedy 30


 
hey hey hey!! looks so familiar... you're at my FAV mall and i see you got some goodies at my FAV store  - Oh and of course, you look FAB!!


----------



## gemruby41

Today...

Top-T Bags
Bag-LV speedy 30(love, love, love!)
Jeans-Victoria Secret
Shoes-Manolo sandals


----------



## ldq31

bags you are the layering queen 
Gem you so look Bohemian sophisticate


----------



## ldq31

My outfit at my work's secret Santa party. 
Fudge Rachel Pally dress 
Brown tigts
Brown snake embrossed Michael Kors pumps


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

gemruby41 said:


> Today...
> 
> Top-T Bags
> Bag-LV speedy 30(love, love, love!)
> Jeans-Victoria Secret
> Shoes-Manolo sandals


You look awesome here!  How do you find the fit of VS jeans?  I haven't purchased jeans from them before, but am considering buying a pair.


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

gerrylin said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments. I get my inspiration from all the girls/guys here. Everyone here is very stylish. Here's my outfit on Saturday while shopping at
> the Dallas Galleria Mall. And nope, it's not my shopping bag shown here. It's my friend's scarf and belt. She did buy me the Gucci by Gucci eau de parfum. So that was really nice of her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gap sleeveless turtleneck
> Black leather jacket
> Chloe boots again
> People's liberation jeans
> LV speedy 30


Love your outfit!  It looks comfy yet sophisticated at the same time!  I spy LV in the background too!


----------



## Bag Fetish

BAGS- 
 THis is the most interesting thing I've seen done with a water jug.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

wordpast said:


> Bags do you ever NOT look great?!



OMG I so agree - BAGS I need to come and live with you for a while and get a sense of that style!!!! (or just to steal your wardrobe!!)


----------



## margaritaxmix

Bags4me said:


> *THAKS ALL FOR YOUR LAST COMMENTS ON MY OUTFITS.* If you notice I always flirt with the camera men( my SO ) he is so supportive.
> This morning..
> Parameter cashmere cardi
> Jcrew tank
> The Limited pants
> Villagers boots
> LV bags (pouch and Noe)
> Burberry hat
> hand made scarf
> 
> I wore this a week ago and will wear it tomorrow again, but with different hairdo..I did not like this one, too silly..lol
> Vintage coat
> Central Park dress
> Pearls necklace and earrings
> Baltrami croc leather vintage belt
> Benetton leggins
> Jimmy Choo boots
> LV epi pouch
> Chanel Makeup
> Kerastase products on hair
> Jo Malone nect&honey
> ha ha..a complete OOTD.
> pic without flash..
> with coat and flash..




Bags, Bags, Bags!!! 

WHY WHY WHY are you SO stylish?? You are so gorgeous! I cannot say anything more.


----------



## gemruby41

EmilyAnne_SD said:


> You look awesome here! How do you find the fit of VS jeans? I haven't purchased jeans from them before, but am considering buying a pair.


I actually like the fit of the jeans.  I ordered my regular size and they fit.  The style is the bootcut jeans with VS uplift.  The only thing is that they seem shorter than 34" inseam.


----------



## chanelbaby

Bags4me said:


> Hola!! Today I want to post boots, I know I should post it too at shoes forum but I want to share these pics with you.
> My Frye Villager arrived, I got them on SALEfor $66, I can't pass that price and the boots are AMAZING and fun.
> Here the babies..
> With TR Billy jeans
> MaxStudio top
> Sprit cardi
> vintage belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here couple pics I took of my favorite boots..high and low end..but LOVE THE ALL.(one pair missing, it is at SO's house, Marc Jacobs boots)
> Uggs short
> Casadei ankle
> Ash ankle
> Gucci
> Jimmy Choo
> Loboutin
> Miss Sixty
> Via Spiga flats
> Antonio Melani red boots
> Antonio Melani black boots
> Frye
> Target rain boots


 

your boots look great all lined up neatly like that! I have those fryes too, brought two pairs at the time I got mine (I was on a mad shopping spree in NYC!)


----------



## chanelbaby

lilach said:


> -grey dress with black netting armpart (elie saab)
> -black velvet shoes with snakeskin heel and mink straps (gucci)
> -black clutch (noton the pic but it was also gucci)
> ah and since i am in germany at the moment no big jewelery only
> - rolex menswatch
> -whitegold ring novelle vaue cartier
> -love bracelet platinum cartier
> 
> somehow i look weird on the pic i am thinner in reality and my boobs are supposed to be higher


 


you look great! wish I had a  body like that!


----------



## PlushKitty

lilach- I want everything!!! including your legs, I wish I was a couple feet taller! 

sticks- you're one of the best looking guys I've seen- or at least seen pictures of - and the best part is that you don't overdo it and don't need a bunch of labels to look great. You look better than all the guys at the mall I see wearing Armani and R&R!


----------



## E-liciOus

Well, as I live in Belgium, that's where I got them! From what I've heard, Pieces is the accesorie line of Vero Moda which is a European fashion company. So if there's a Vero Moda shop near where you live, maybe you can find them there. Good luck!


----------



## EmilyAnne_SD

gemruby41 said:


> I actually like the fit of the jeans. I ordered my regular size and they fit. The style is the bootcut jeans with VS uplift. The only thing is that they seem shorter than 34" inseam.


Cool--thanks for the info!  I'm going to look in to these jeans tonight!


----------



## shoeangel

chanelbaby said:


> your boots look great all lined up neatly like that! I have those fryes too, brought two pairs at the time I got mine (I was on a mad shopping spree in NYC!)


 
Chanelbaby:  You look totally hot in your Frye Villagers.  I totally love mine, and they are so adorable with skinnies.  And they are comfy to boot!  Did you just get them?  Did you have trouble finding them?


----------



## jles

and after exams i thought i'd be free to post all the time! guess not! anyways, here is the outfit i'm wearing right now...

juicy couture sweater
aritzia talula black tank
j brand cigarette leg jeans in ink
michael kors boots
black pashmina
beige prada messenger
AND...
*my new* *haircut!!!*


----------



## jles

*STICKS*
*FIERYFASHIONISTA*
*TROLLEY-DOLLY AND*
*BAGS4ME*

i love your outfitS!!!!!


----------



## shoppy

^^ great outfit!! I really like your haircut too!!


----------



## merde111

jles, I LOVE your new haircut!  It looks gorgeous, very modern and (maybe most importantly) easy to care for--a great cut always looks like it just falls into place like that.  Beautiful!


----------



## sticks

to a casual cocktail party in cold cold seattle:







jacket - h&m peacoat
half-zip sweater - eddie bauer
shirt - jantzen custom
gloves - wilson's leather (not sure why my arms look uneven!)
jeans - rag & bone
shoes - ferragamo chelsea boots


----------



## bb10lue

jhazn85 said:


> I've been wanting those boots!!!  But how well do the cuffs stay up?? I love boots that can cuff up past the knee!  YOU LOOK GREAT!!



Thank you! The cuffs stay up pretty well, very comfty too!!


----------



## Bags4me

OK ladies, I have all day OOTDs for you, today I went xmas shoppping so I made couple stops to drop gifts at home and got the chance to change 3 times..:spin:
Around lunch I went shopping like this..and btw my shoes were sooo good to me, I walked hours all day and they were so kind.
Jcrew grey top
Random Target sweater vest
Red Engine denim skirt
Louboutin red pumps (LOVE)
Vintage bag








then later I came home to drop shopping bags and changed to jeans, it was getting coulder outside..
TR jeans.




finally came home around 7:30 and moved in my comfy uniform ready to crash..my face looks like crap, but I guess after all I can still smile, I am done with Xmas shopping:spin:


----------



## gemruby41

Jles, I'm really liking your outfit.

Bags, you look great even chillin at home. You are an inspiration!


----------



## rileygirl

I am new to this thread and totally addicted.  I've had two babies in less than 2 years and now I am ready to get my MOJO back...all these fabulous outfits are totally inspiring me to be a hot mama.  Thanks ladies!  You all have amazing taste.  I hope I can add some pics soon!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I LOVE this thread - I haven't posted for ages and ages but I love looking at all you stylish ladies and getting inspiration.  And may I say how lovely it is to see a VERY STYLISH GENT on here too now - Well done mate, glad you could join us - you look fab!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I LOVE this thread - I haven't posted for ages and ages but I love looking at all you stylish ladies and getting inspiration.  And may I say how lovely it is to see a VERY STYLISH GENT on here too now - Well done mate, glad you could join us - you look fab!



One day when I think I look decent and I remember I will post some photos! but I feel a bit odd because none of my clothes are high end like you lot - oh how I would love to have some of your boots and shoes (especially BAGS, but then you all probably know I'm a big fan of hers anyway - forget Beckham, BAGS rules!!!!!!)

(I pushed Quote instead of Edit to add this bit whooops!)


----------



## coachwife6

Bags - you rock as always. I love how you pull pieces from everywhere and make it work.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags: *LOVE the red pumps...you look so comfy in your UGGs and Juicy tracksuit...


----------



## priiin

Bags- love the Louboutins! You look great!


----------



## jobaker

I just discovered this thread . Pics of me one week this past summer - Monday: Old Navy blouse, Clothestime (very old) skirt, LV pumps.  Tuesday: Marc Jacobs top, Nanette Lepore skirt, BCBG wedges.  Wednesday: Nanette Lepore dress, Christian Louboutin shoes.  Thursday: DVF shirtdress, sandals bought in Monrovia, Liberia.  Friday: Edun top and Mossimo for Target (reminded me of Marni) skirt.  As you can see I like colorful, feminine outfits.


----------



## gucci lover

JLes - i love how you wear it. It's so simple but hip at the same time. 
You make it look so easy!! You are too cte


----------



## angelie

*jobaker*- i love ur outfits they are so fun


----------



## merde111

> One day when I think I look decent and I remember I will post some photos! but I feel a bit odd because none of my clothes are high end like you lot -


 
Ali-bagpuss, don't worry about that!  We'd love to see your outfits!  I come to this thread not to see designer items, but to see style and how everyone puts their look together--one of the reasons we love Bags' outfits is because of how creative she is with her clothes.  So post away and don't be shy!


----------



## chinsumo

Varvatos
Margiela
HM
MbMJ


----------



## Bags4me

merde111 said:


> Ali-bagpuss, don't worry about that! We'd love to see your outfits! I come to this thread not to see designer items, but to see style and how everyone puts their look together--one of the reasons we love Bags' outfits is because of how creative she is with her clothes. So post away and don't be shy!


 
THANKSmerde111, I am really flatter and I agree with you about style and designer names, I really can't afford to wear head to toes designer names (two sons, one in college) but I think it is so much fun to mix and match different pieces to create unique looks, Ali-bagpuss post your outfits away, we can't wait to see them

OK..moving to my outfit of today..I ran errands all day shopping for food to cook tomorrow, it was a rainy grey day so I decided to wear something pink to light up my day.

Gap sweater
Jcrew tee
Vintage hat
SFAMK jeans
Antonio Melani boots
hand crocheted scarf
and my silly smile.


----------



## jobaker

angelie said:


> *jobaker*- i love ur outfits they are so fun



Thanks so much.


----------



## jles

gucci lover said:


> JLes - i love how you wear it. It's so simple but hip at the same time.
> You make it look so easy!! You are too cte


 
aww thanks so much!!! i live for comfort!!!
more pics up later! i love this forum, its like medicine for egos!


----------



## gucci lover

Whaaaaaaaat Bags??!!  a son in college?  Noooo freaggin' waaaaay!!  OMG i swear i thought you were in your mid-20's!!!  You look grrrrrrreat!  Well i mean, you could still in your mid-20's but a son in college... haha that would mean you had him like maybe 10 or so? LOLZ j/k  you totally rock


----------



## ssmama

*Bags*, I can't believe you have a son in college!  Your outfits are awesome, I love how you wear high end CL's w/ a Target sweater and you ride too?  You rock!  (I ride on the back of hubby's bike, but haven't attempted to learn how to ride on my own). 

*Everybody else, *love the outfits!  They're so inspiring--keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## jfhave

BCBG top
Banana Republic jeans
Max Studio Shoes


----------



## jfhave

gucci lover said:


> JLes - i love how you wear it. It's so simple but hip at the same time.
> You make it look so easy!! You are too cte


 
Love this look!


----------



## Bags4me

gucci lover said:


> Whaaaaaaaat Bags??!! a son in college?  Noooo freaggin' waaaaay!! OMG i swear i thought you were in your mid-20's!!! You look grrrrrrreat! Well i mean, you could still in your mid-20's but a son in college... haha that would mean you had him like maybe 10 or so? LOLZ j/k you totally rock


 
Thank you *Gucci lover and ssmama, *flatters me that no one yet can believe that I have a 19 and 12 years old sons, I think I was blessed with my mothers genes, she is in hers 60s and people think she is her late 40s and btw I am not in my 20sbut not in my 40s yet.


----------



## Bags4me

heartfelt said:


> yay! first time posting in this thread.
> 
> not really what i wore, but what i bought today:


 
OMG!! how did I miss this outfit? that so cool dress with the coat and boots, where did U get that pretty dress?


----------



## bagsforme

^that is very cute.  Love the coat.

Here's what I'm wearing today to a family get together.
French Connection dress, Manolo boots, Spanx tights, Ann Taylor sweater, Van Cleef & Arpel necklace.


----------



## Ozzysmom

Here's me today...heading to our family Christmas Eve get-together.  It's very casual.

I forget the name of the top
Immortality Jeans
Steve Madden boots
Tourneau watch
Silver metallic Balenciaga Box (from the 2005 holiday collection)


----------



## jles

girlfriends birthday party

bebe tulip dress
patent black steven pumps
LV red epi pouch


----------



## wordpast

^ you look hot!


----------



## claireZk

chinsumo said:


> Varvatos
> Margiela
> HM
> MbMJ



^ love the Vermeer and you look fantastic as always


----------



## daffie

jles - you look gorgeous!


----------



## jles

thank you! daffie and wordpast!


----------



## sticks

back from a late night friend's gathering, feeling sleepless in seattle. merry xmas all!






sweater - h&m
jeans - ES fulton half selvege
socks - gap argyle
boots - clark's desert boot


----------



## JuicyBag

jles said:


> girlfriends birthday party
> 
> bebe tulip dress
> patent black steven pumps
> LV red epi pouch




Great you looks so hot and cute


----------



## tranquility85

JLESSS- You are SIZZLING!!!! Ow Ow!


----------



## lolitakali

I'm in my P.J.s the whole day today but just thought to model the pants for a photo post for my most recent buy; should count as my outfit for today?  It was supposed to be THE gift for my DH but he could not fit in the thigh area (rides a road bike got big quads)... so I'll wear it instead. 

D & G lamb leather pants
zip waist, quilted knee pads, zip & buckle ankle details
will be wearing it on the back of my DH harley.

Happi Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## Meta

Here are a couple of outfits that I posted in another forum. 








ZARA yellow turtleneck sweater
ZARA wool sheath dress
H&M acrylic tights
Banana Republic black leather boots
Old Navy trench
GAP black woven leather-like bag





Nicole yellow tank top
Benetton dark gray wool cardigan
H&M black and white skirt
Pearl necklace from flea market in Bangkok





H&M black turtleneck sweater
Forever 21 argyle vest
True Religion Johnny jeans





H&M shirtdress
GAP black woven leather-like bag
Banana Republic black ballet flats


----------



## coachwife6

wen84, I love the gray dress and the black outfit and skirt. bags -- always precious.


----------



## shihfan

Bags4me said:


> THANKSmerde111, I am really flatter and I agree with you about style and designer names, I really can't afford to wear head to toes designer names (two sons, one in college) but I think it is so much fun to mix and match different pieces to create unique looks, Ali-bagpuss post your outfits away, we can't wait to see them
> 
> OK..moving to my outfit of today..I ran errands all day shopping for food to cook tomorrow, it was a rainy grey day so I decided to wear something pink to light up my day.
> 
> Gap sweater
> Jcrew tee
> Vintage hat
> SFAMK jeans
> Antonio Melani boots
> hand crocheted scarf
> and my silly smile.


 
bags... ive never heard of SFMAK jeans... where did u buy them and how much do they run? cuz.....u look HOT! i want i want! =)


----------



## Bags4me

shihfan said:


> bags... ive never heard of SFMAK jeans... where did u buy them and how much do they run? cuz.....u look HOT! i want i want! =)


 
:shame:Sorry, I was too lazy to type..Seven For All Man kind, that is the jeans brand I am sure you know them, they are popular as Levis.

*sticks *I love all your outfits, you have a fashionable clean style, very sexy to  me.

Thanks all for you last sweet comments in my outfits..today I wore:
Cashmere poncho/cape
Benetton wool skirt
Black & White market leggins
Miss Sixty Bliss boots
Jcrew top
LV Soufflot
and btw I wanted to share my new subtle highlights, what do you think? I wanted something a little warm and suitable to my olive skin tone, I liked the results.








In this picture they look very warm, but they have a cooler tone.


----------



## yahoogift

wow, everyone is so cool !!!!!


----------



## miss gucci

Bags4me said:


> In this picture they look very warm, but they have a cooler tone.


u look so pretty...


----------



## merde111

Bags--LOVE the new highlights in your hair!  They really bring out the color of your eyes.  I have black hair and am looking to lighten up a bit for spring--maybe I'll bring your pic to my hairdresser!


----------



## Bags4me

merde111 said:


> Bags--LOVE the new highlights in your hair! They really bring out the color of your eyes. I have black hair and am looking to lighten up a bit for spring--maybe I'll bring your pic to my hairdresser!


 
Thanks merde, it is hard to highlight black hair, most of the times end up with a terrible orange color, but she used Aveda products and I really love the results.

I am heading to shop this morning, so I will post my OOTD, nothing new...really and again raining outside, terrible weather but can't stop me 
Today I am wearing the so popular ON dress, I just love this darn dress.
Alvin Valley trench 
Black&White market leggins
Antonio Melani boots
Burberry hat
Vintage necklace.
HAVE A NICE SHOPPING DAY:spin:


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags*: The new highlights look FABULOUS! Love the red trench as well!


----------



## margaritaxmix

jles said:


> girlfriends birthday party
> 
> bebe tulip dress
> patent black steven pumps
> LV red epi pouch



LOVE the dress, you look gorgeous!


----------



## sunbeamy

:shame:my first posting


----------



## lolitakali

sunbeamy said:


> :shame:my first posting




  Very nice collections, especially the second outfit.


----------



## lolitakali

Bags4me said:


> Thanks merde, it is hard to highlight black hair, most of the times end up with a terrible orange color, but she used Aveda products and I really love the results.
> 
> I am heading to shop this morning, so I will post my OOTD, nothing new...really and again raining outside, terrible weather but can't stop me
> Today I am wearing the so popular ON dress, I just love this darn dress.
> Alvin Valley trench
> Black&White market leggins
> Antonio Melani boots
> Burberry hat
> Vintage necklace.
> HAVE A NICE SHOPPING DAY:spin:



 Very nice bags.  I have a similar camel color sweater dress from Banana, except in short sleeved... and I love your color combo... a red coat with it!


----------



## ssmama

*lolitakali, *luv the outfits!

*bags,* luv the outfits and the highlights, I like that they're subtle so when they grow out you won't have a skunk line like I did when I had blond highlights!


----------



## wordpast

sticks said:


> back from a late night friend's gathering, feeling sleepless in seattle. merry xmas all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweater - h&m
> jeans - ES fulton half selvege
> socks - gap argyle
> boots - clark's desert boot



*You have GREAT style!!!*



Bags4me said:


> :shame:Sorry, I was too lazy to type..Seven For All Man kind, that is the jeans brand I am sure you know them, they are popular as Levis.
> 
> *sticks *I love all your outfits, you have a fashionable clean style, very sexy to  me.
> 
> Thanks all for you last sweet comments in my outfits..today I wore:
> Cashmere poncho/cape
> Benetton wool skirt
> Black & White market leggins
> Miss Sixty Bliss boots
> Jcrew top
> LV Soufflot
> and btw I wanted to share my new subtle highlights, what do you think? I wanted something a little warm and suitable to my olive skin tone, I liked the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this picture they look very warm, but they have a cooler tone.



LOVE the outfit! LOVE the hair!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: Gorgeous outfits...you look so put together...love the bags, too!


----------



## jles

tranquility85 said:


> JLESSS- You are SIZZLING!!!! Ow Ow!


 why THANKS tranquility. you are so sweet geee!


----------



## PlushKitty

sunbeamy said:


> :shame:my first posting



HOLY CRAP!!! I am DAZZLED by both your outfits... I can't believe I missed those items! May I please ask where they're from and if they're still available anywhere? OMG!  You have a lovely figure btw!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Bags4me said:


> Thanks merde, it is hard to highlight black hair, most of the times end up with a terrible orange color, but she used Aveda products and I really love the results.
> 
> I am heading to shop this morning, so I will post my OOTD, nothing new...really and again raining outside, terrible weather but can't stop me
> Today I am wearing the so popular ON dress, I just love this darn dress.
> Alvin Valley trench
> Black&White market leggins
> Antonio Melani boots
> Burberry hat
> Vintage necklace.
> HAVE A NICE SHOPPING DAY:spin:




I'm just loving this trench! The color is tdf!!


----------



## sunbeamy

lolitakali, margaritaxmix : Thank you!

PlushKitty : Aww..Thank you so much for your kind words~ Top is from Mandee, skirt from Victoria Secret and the dress from ASOS


----------



## sticks

something a little different today to go exploring/taking random photographs downtown:






striped shirt - gap
henley - old navy
hoodie - diesel
gloves - BR (i cut the fingers off myself!)
jeans - earnest sewn fulton line dry
sneakers - vans


----------



## sunbeamy

What I wore today..


----------



## beautifulday32

Love your watch, Sunbeamy~  Who makes it?



sunbeamy said:


> What I wore today..


----------



## chanelbaby

sticks said:


> back from a late night friend's gathering, feeling sleepless in seattle. merry xmas all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweater - h&m
> jeans - ES fulton half selvege
> socks - gap argyle
> boots - clark's desert boot


 

I like this look


----------



## margaritaxmix

sticks said:


> something a little different today to go exploring/taking random photographs downtown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> striped shirt - gap
> henley - old navy
> hoodie - diesel
> gloves - BR (i cut the fingers off myself!)
> jeans - earnest sewn fulton line dry
> sneakers - vans



Love the sneakers!!!


----------



## priiin

Christian Louboutin Decolette pumps
Donna Karan sleeveless top
Missoni scarf draped over shoulders
Gucci icon ring
Citizens of Humanity jeans
vintage Chanel flap

Not pictured- I wore a black wool Armani coat over this.


----------



## gemruby41

Today's work attire.

Dress-Tommy Hilfiger
Watch-Dkny
Bracelet-JLo
Bag-LV Neo Cabby MM
Sandals-Gucci


----------



## lothlorien14

Sticks- you look GOOD!! love your pics!!


----------



## Ryan

Finally got up the courage to post! Meeting my dad for dinner.

H&M trench
H&M navy sweater
GUESS white button down
Joe's Jeans
Sixty oxfords
Gucci clutch
Always:
Cartier bracelet
Tiffany bracelet
David Yurman cuff
Helen Ficalora necklace
Cartier Roadster watch


----------



## priiin

Very nice Ryan!


----------



## wordpast

you look great *priiin*!


----------



## priiin

Thanks!


----------



## PlushKitty

ooh la la Ryan! lol!


----------



## ssangit

go Ryan, it's your birthday, go Ryan!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sunbeamy -- are you a professional model? You have a GORGEOUS figure! And impeccable fashion sense, too! OK, I hate you! (jk, of course!)

Bags4 -- as usual, you are a goddess. You have such a talent for creating ensembles. Such imagination and creativity. What's that called, the "design eye"?! Whatever it's called, you've got it, girlfriend!!

Sticks -- love your casual yet fun and edgy style!

Priiin -- tres chic and such haute couture!!! Quite the glamour lady you are!

Gemruby -- love the elegant outfit. Very classy!


----------



## priiin

Thank you Kristy  You should share a photo too!


----------



## Ryan

Priiin, PlushKitty, Ssangit, thank you.

Running out to buy a tartan bowtie to wear to a party tonight.

H&M scarf
Sixty deconstructed blazer
Energie jeans
Tod's loafers
Vuitton Speedy bag


----------



## ldq31

gemruby wrapdresses are your friend- You look tre elegante !!!!!
sunbeam - I want this dress and your figure!!!!!


----------



## ldq31

priin your vintage take on skinny jeans very cute


----------



## gemruby41

ldq31 said:


> gemruby wrapdresses are your friend- You look tre elegante !!!!!
> sunbeam - I want this dress and your figure!!!!!


Thanks for the complement.


----------



## JuicyBag

gemruby41 said:


> Today's work attire.
> 
> Dress-Tommy Hilfiger
> Watch-Dkny
> Bracelet-JLo
> Bag-LV Neo Cabby MM
> Sandals-Gucci



You looks so cute and classy  Great


----------



## priiin

ldq31 said:


> priin your vintage take on skinny jeans very cute



Thanks, paired with my vintage Chanel bag too.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

jobaker said:


> I just discovered this thread . Pics of me one week this past summer - Monday: Old Navy blouse, Clothestime (very old) skirt, LV pumps. Tuesday: Marc Jacobs top, Nanette Lepore skirt, BCBG wedges. Wednesday: Nanette Lepore dress, Christian Louboutin shoes. Thursday: DVF shirtdress, sandals bought in Monrovia, Liberia. Friday: Edun top and Mossimo for Target (reminded me of Marni) skirt. As you can see I like colorful, feminine outfits.


 
I love love love how you put it all together...beautiful


----------



## Spo0oky

Ryan said:


> Finally got up the courage to post! Meeting my dad for dinner.
> 
> H&M trench
> H&M navy sweater
> GUESS white button down
> Joe's Jeans
> Sixty oxfords
> Gucci clutch
> Always:
> Cartier bracelet
> Tiffany bracelet
> David Yurman cuff
> Helen Ficalora necklace
> Cartier Roadster watch


 
 Greatttttt outfit Ryan!!!! 

Keep posting..


----------



## Shasta

*Bags4-  You look so chic with your sexy bangs.  Gorgeous outfits in all your posts!*


----------



## gemruby41

My church outfit today.

Blouse-Ann Taylor
Necklace-Ann Taylor
Dress-Ann Taylor
Bag-LV Azure Speedy 30
Sandals-Gucci


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ GORGEOUS! You look so well put together...love the Azur and your sandals!


----------



## gucci lover

GemRuby!!!  you are too cute,,  i love the outfit.  so simple but yet so stunning!
Perfect church outfit.  The azur is perfect for it


----------



## gemruby41

Thanks Marg & GL.


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you, KristyDarling! keke..no~no, I'm not a model:shame:
ldq31 : Aww.. Thank you!

gemruby41 : You LOOK GREAT!!!  and I love-love your Azure Speedy 30.


----------



## coachwife6

GR: Love how you put everything together. The bag is gorgeous, as are you.


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks Kristy-darling and shasta and all for your kind comments
Gemruby41 you look adorable, nice bag

My OOTD is all black..again?
another rainy day in NC 
Benetton sweater tunic
Black&White market leggins
Ash boots
Clemente Ribeiro coat
LV Soufflot.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*bags*: that Benetton tunic is very very cute! looking great as usual.


----------



## itstiffany

Bags, you look great! i love that tunic


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags*: I LOVE the tunic and the jacket! Boots are great too!


----------



## shoebuyer37

Bags:  Hot outfit!


----------



## Bags4me

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!! 
Before I head out with my family I have to share my outfit.
I hope you like it.
Vintage mettalic sweater dress
Louboutin brown boots
Vintage necklace
LV pochette.

Hard to choose the right pic, my little boy did good.


----------



## claireZk

Everyone is looking FANTASTIC!!! 
*
Ryan*: I love your style-- I can't wait to see more of your outfits!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

bags4me, you always look amazing!!!!!!
Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## sunbeamy

Happy New Year Everyone

Bags4me : Gorgeous!


----------



## blew415

sunbeamy- great outfit- love the punch of yellow


----------



## sunbeamy

blew415 : Thank you!


----------



## cordeeelia

Technically, this isn't my outfit today, but my birthday outfit a couple days ago. 

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Hoot Owl

Just to save time I really wish those who post w/pictures could be separated from written descriptions .  A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## sunbeamy

Happy belated Birthday, *cordeeelia*! You look GREAT!!


----------



## cordeeelia

domyoji said:


> Not feelin the silver tubetop thing with the long sleeves, its kinda wrinkly over the shirt. Perhaps a different combo of tops or different undershirt would go better. Also, I understand its your first post on here, pose with a bit more confidence and tilt your head back a bit. Confidence can go a long way (I guess sammydoll said something similar earlier, about the confidence thing, also).


 
i really like this!  I would personally wear this outfit.


----------



## surlygirl

Still a bit tipsy, so none of the actual pics, but this is what I wore last night for NYE. LaROK dress/tunic with SFAM skinny jeans with my CL Rolando wannabe Nine West black pumps! It was SO 80s, but in a good way! Happy New Year!


----------



## kymmie

GEMRUBY - that is the cutest jumper/dress ever!  Must get one!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags*: Love that gold sweater, looks great!

*cordeeelia:* Gorgeous color...love your shoes too!

*sunbeamy*: The yellow pumps seem to pull the whole outfit together, and you have the most gorgeous LV's!


----------



## pghandbag

My nye outfit ran into a snag (literally) before dinner. But my darling boyfriend fixed it because I was so devastated. I was running to switch purses and caught my dress on the hook of a bra hanging to dry on a doorknob. It ripped and I wore something else to dinner but he fixed it in time to make our party plans! 








Manoush metallic cotton dress
Banana Republic cardigan
Anne Klein tights
Saks Fifth Ave shoes (vintage)
Tiffany toggle necklace with my name engraved on the heart
Miu Miu navy patent bag (not pictured)


----------



## tsjmom

ssmama said:


> *lolitakali, *luv the outfits!
> 
> !



Completely agree!!  You look rocker, hip, and classic all at the same time  Both outfits are terrific!


----------



## tsjmom

Sunbeamy - you have amazing style!!  Luv all the elegant, classic outfits you've posted.  Your style and shape remind me of Audrey Hepburn, whom I've always admired (probably b/c I'm built more like Marilyn Monroe LOL)!


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone looks awesome!!!


----------



## PlushKitty

KristyDarling said:


> Sunbeamy -- are you a professional model? You have a GORGEOUS figure! And impeccable fashion sense, too! OK, I hate you! (jk, of course!)
> 
> Bags4 -- as usual, you are a goddess. You have such a talent for creating ensembles. Such imagination and creativity. What's that called, the "design eye"?! Whatever it's called, you've got it, girlfriend!!
> 
> Sticks -- love your casual yet fun and edgy style!
> 
> Priiin -- tres chic and such haute couture!!! Quite the glamour lady you are!
> 
> Gemruby -- love the elegant outfit. Very classy!



ITA! Everyone is so gorg, I love looking at the pics  At first I thought it was what sunbeamy was wearing that was so fab, but then I realized it was HER!  and how she wore it and carried herself... simply chic, my fave girl on this thread to date  maybe because our styles are so similar!


----------



## sunbeamy

*margaritaxmix, tsjmom, PlushKitty *:  Thank you lovely ladies for your kind words! *muackz~:shame:


----------



## sunbeamy

not today outfit...some outfit that wore last weeks


----------



## purplekicks

AF shirt
random tee
Betsey Johnson leggings
Betsey Johnson heels


----------



## coachwife6

pg: what a sweet boyfriend. He did well because your outfit rocks. hope you had a good new year's.


----------



## IWearHeels

here is my new MARC by marc jacobs tee i got from my boyfriend for xmas and my new Erin Fetherston coat which is AMAZINGGGGG i got it on sale for 44 dollars!!! its XS


----------



## envyme

Hoot Owl said:


> Just to save time I really wish those who post w/pictures could be separated from written descriptions . A picture is worth a thousand words.


 

All you have to do is click on the paperclip icon which is located next to the thread. It allows you to view images only.


----------



## x joie

omg sunbeamy, your outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## sticks

cold and rainy seattle weather, going to the seattle art museum (free first thursdays of every month!):







shirt - gap
henley - old navy
scarf - gap
jacket - ralph lauren blue label
jeans - levi's 501 tailored
sneakers - jack purcell


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you, pretty *x joie*!

What I wore for work today


----------



## x joie

Your co-workers must find you so distracting...  

(haha why did that sound so creepy?!! I'm sorry! )

And it is positively refreshing to see a male posting here! Love it!


----------



## HauteMama

pghandbag said:


> My nye outfit ran into a snag (literally) before dinner. But my darling boyfriend fixed it because I was so devastated. I was running to switch purses and caught my dress on the hook of a bra hanging to dry on a doorknob. It ripped and I wore something else to dinner but he fixed it in time to make our party plans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manoush metallic cotton dress
> Banana Republic cardigan
> Anne Klein tights
> Saks Fifth Ave shoes (vintage)
> Tiffany toggle necklace with my name engraved on the heart
> Miu Miu navy patent bag (not pictured)


 
LOVE this outfit! You look great!


----------



## Spo0oky

sticks said:


> cold and rainy seattle weather, going to the seattle art museum (free first thursdays of every month!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shirt - gap
> henley - old navy
> scarf - gap
> jacket - ralph lauren blue label
> jeans - levi's 501 tailored
> sneakers - jack purcell


 
I WANT that jacket!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Everyone looks great! I'd comment individually, but I have finals coming up and really need to study.. ush:


----------



## blew415

So Classy- love it!


----------



## Bags4me

*sticks..*I really like your jacket, I am looking for something similar, great find

I am wearing my favorite vintage dress, you maybe think is ugly but I truly love it


----------



## blew415

Bags, love the dress


----------



## ysl1983

IWearHeels said:


> here is my new MARC by marc jacobs tee i got from my boyfriend for xmas and my new Erin Fetherston coat which is AMAZINGGGGG i got it on sale for 44 dollars!!! its XS





I LOVE the coat on you!  I should have bought it when I had the chance...


----------



## sammydoll

purplekicks said:


> AF shirt
> random tee
> Betsey Johnson leggings
> Betsey Johnson heels


 
Your flannel really off-sets the gallon of milk and just when you think it's all scruffy and muscly you strike with pink floral.  Genie-R-Us.


----------



## purplekicks

sammydoll said:


> Your flannel really off-sets the gallon of milk and just when you think it's all scruffy and muscly you strike with pink floral. Genie-R-Us.


 
 hehe

& a serious one..






The resolution is terrible but I couldn't find any better lit places this morning than my bathroom ush:

Abercrombie & Fitch jacket
American Apparel hoodie
Abercrombie shirt
American Apparel tee
Express jeans
Gap belt
Louis Vuitton lock worn as a necklace
Converse sneakers (out of the picture)


----------



## merde111

> Your flannel really off-sets the gallon of milk and just when you think it's all scruffy and muscly you strike with pink floral. Genie-R-Us.


 
Ha ha ha!  Sammydoll rules!

Purplekicks, love the way you're mixing it up and layering there--especially the A&F jacket on top, because it's so fitted.  I have SUCH a hard time trying to get the men I know to bust out of the baggy shorts/baggy jacket casual-wear rut!!!!

Bags4Me, I love your playfulness in all your outfits--it really shows your individuality and ability to combine colors and textures!  And I looooooooove that dress; I'm a sucker for anything bohemian, flirty-feminine, gypsy like that.  Your exotic looks are perfect for that kind of dress, and I like the way you pulled it all together with the black belt.


----------



## la miss

I've been absent for a bit and I missed you guys sooooooo much!!! 

Everyone is looking lovely! I always miss it when there's drama on tPF.  But I'm glad to see more posts by hot guys. Woot woot!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags*: I love your dress with the belt, you look gorgeous as usual.

*purplekicks*: I love your posts!! The series of pics with the milk were refreshing to look at... I needed a good laugh.  Love your outfit... you really know how to layer!


----------



## poshchick

Never posted here before, hope it works! 

Posh xx


----------



## sammydoll

^^ whoa!  You look just like Joey Lauren Adams! (from Chasing Amy)






Crazy! heh


----------



## envyme

sammydoll said:


> ^^ whoa! You look just like Joey Lauren Adams! (from Chasing Amy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy! heh


 
But YOUNGER and PRETTIER!


----------



## poshchick

hehe thanks guys! Not posted here before but thought I would give it a go! 
Trying to get new ideas from here... mines aren't quite up to speed yet!


----------



## sammydoll

^^ yes, yes.. but i think she's pretty!  

I like the simplicity of your outfit, shoes are great too


----------



## poshchick

Thanks  I posted them in the 'recent purchases' part of the shoe section, they aren't designer, but I thought they 'resembled' CL's Rolandos a tiny bit! 

x


----------



## wordpast

poshchick said:


> Never posted here before, hope it works!
> 
> Posh xx



you're so cute!


----------



## poshchick

hehe thanks  will try think up some new outfits to post! Everyone here always looks so glamourous though! xx


----------



## Bags4me

merde111 said:


> Ha ha ha! Sammydoll rules!
> 
> Purplekicks, love the way you're mixing it up and layering there--especially the A&F jacket on top, because it's so fitted. I have SUCH a hard time trying to get the men I know to bust out of the baggy shorts/baggy jacket casual-wear rut!!!!
> 
> Bags4Me, I love your playfulness in all your outfits--it really shows your individuality and ability to combine colors and textures! And I looooooooove that dress; I'm a sucker for anything bohemian, flirty-feminine, gypsy like that. Your exotic looks are perfect for that kind of dress, and I like the way you pulled it all together with the black belt.


Thanks I love bohemian style, I guess because I grew up in an Island and gypsy-bohemian style were our everyday uniforms, since I moved USA I changed my style a little bit due weather and traditions here in the South, but it is all good, I am loving how both worlds merged together in my closet and now I can mix them and create my personal style, girl!! I truly love vintage finds, they are very unique and fun thanks again.

Thanks *Margaritaxmix* for your compliment.

*Wordpast, *you look great, I like your pumps.

Thanks *blew415.*


----------



## sunbeamy

x joie : :greengrin:
Thank you, blew415!


----------



## priiin

poshchick, I like that sweater vest. Those shoes really do resemble the Louboutin Rolandos!  I love the color.


----------



## wordpast

la miss said:


> *I've been absent for a bit and I missed you guys sooooooo much!!! *




*lamiss* did you get married?!?! I know you were looking for a wedding dress a little while back?



Bags4me said:


> *Wordpast, *you look great, I like your pumps.



I think you mean *poshchick*. I unfortunately can't take credit for it!! 

I'm going to post soon. My BF aways leaves before me. And taking a picture in the mirror with my camera never comes out right. When I leave the flash on, it's too bright. When I take the flash off it's too dull. Any ideas anyone???


----------



## margaritaxmix

*poshchick*: I love the simplicity of your outfit, you look great!

*wordpast*: Try going somewhere with a bit more light...you can try using the self-timer if there isn't a mirror. Also, you can try changing the exposure on your camera, though this sometimes takes away from quality.


----------



## wordpast

^ Okay thanks! I will practice.


----------



## poshchick

Thanks girls  Will maybe start to post some more


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Everyone looks so glamourous, I feel a bit ashamed to post here.

Sunbeamy, I love your outfits, I follow them in the Vuitton forum!

brown leather flat boots
H&M dark brown tights
grey mango dress
grey zara sweater
brown letaher belt
Guess brown watch
Louis Vuitton neverfull


----------



## Pinkdancer

^^Love the dress!


----------



## cathi

your outfit is beautiful...love your neverful!!


----------



## gemruby41

Going shopping

Denim jacket-Macy's
Dress-Tommy Hilfiger
Bag-LV Azur speedy 30
Shoes-Tory Burch flats


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^cute


----------



## merde111

pinkgoldfish--don't you feel shy! You look great! I love the tall boots with the short dress; and I LOOOOVE the LV bag! My cabas piano has the same shape, but it's just a little too small to ride comfortably on my shoulder like that...I think I need to check out the neverfulll!

gemruby--love that dress!! And the little denim jacket on top sets it off perfectly. Of course, I'm drooling over YOUR LV bag, too!


----------



## jackie1128

out for dinner with family and friends

light grey gap coat
dark grey banana republic sweater
dark green croc belt
dark brown abercrombie & fitch lace tank
black marc by marc jacobs skinny jeans
navy blue longchamp le pliage (for some reason it looks so small in this picture! )

(when i went out i put on a pair of striped navy & white flats)


----------



## merde111

OMG sooooooooo cute jackie!!!  I love the way you layer the dark gray sweater and light gray coat!  

This thread gives me so many great ideas; I want to run out and shop every time I see a new outfit like that!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Jackie, I like your Gap coat!


----------



## sticks

something a bit different, not sure how i feel about it yet. hanging out with the guys for the last day before classes start again:




shirt - corpus button-neck
cardigan vest - thrifted vintage chalkstripe RL
belt - thrifted vintage leather
jeans - ES fulton resin
shoes - ferragamo chelseas


----------



## sunbeamy

pinkgoldfish : Thank you! Aww...I love your outfit too! You look really great!

gemruby41 : Nice denim jacket! you match it really well.

jackie1128 : Very nice combi! 

What I wore today


----------



## Lissis




----------



## chinsumo

Comfy day.


----------



## gemruby41

Jackie, I love the way your outfit is put togther.

Sunbeamy, you amaze us every time.


----------



## ssmama

*sunbeamy*, love your dress, reminds me of a modern day Marilyn Monroe!!!


----------



## Bags4me

*PinkGoldFish* I love your outfit, cute dress.

Gorgeous day here in NC..here my OOTD and btw I wore my Bliss all day long, I guess my feet love them.


----------



## poshchick

Bags4me, you always look great in your outfits - I wish I could have some of your style!


----------



## coleigh

Bags4me, you are definitely hot in the cool weather.


----------



## jackie1128

Thanks Merde!
The gap coat is on sale now, pinkgoldfish! get it before it's sold out 
Sunbeamy, your outfits are amazingg! I want to dress like you when I'm older (since I'm only 15- turning 16 soon!)
Gemruby, thanks! 
Bags4me, i LOVE your style- how i wish I could dress like that..

on another note, I took a picture of my outfit today (very hastily might i add)

black button-up aritzia sweater dress (aritzia is a store in canada)
banana republic dark grey tights
red abercrombie & fitch tank
black patent skinny belt
coach patchwork bag

(p.s. I don't know why I look so short in my pictures.. I look like I'm 5'2 when I'm actually 5'7)


----------



## RoseMary

^ you look very cute!


----------



## Cristina

*Jackie*, you look so cute.  I wish I was that tall and thin! 

I also posted in the Hermes sub forum, but what the hey :shame:  Me in my messy office this morning.  My style is nothing compared to you all!  You ladies really know how to put an outfit together.

theory short sleeved turtleneck
express wide leg pants
dior gaucho mules
35 cm vert olive


----------



## fashionispoison

*bags4me *you are so cute!
*cristina *


----------



## Bags4me

Thanks all, I am really enjoying my Bliss boots, they are so stylish and versatile.
I wore today..
Jcrew tee
Maurices tunic
Seven Ginger jeans
Casadei booties
hand made bracelets.





 [/quote]


----------



## Cristina

^ Looking great as always, Bags!


----------



## priiin

Cristina, love the Hermes and those pants!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Bags: *You look like a MODEL in some of your pics, I swear I could imagine it in some fashion magazine! I esp. love the pic with the waterfalls in the background...too pretty!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: You remind me of a model too, your outfits never fail to amaze me. 

*chinsumo & sticks*: Love your style, def. some of the best-dressed guys I've seen!


----------



## Bags4me

margaritaxmix said:


> *Bags: *You look like a MODEL in some of your pics, I swear I could imagine it in some fashion magazine! I esp. love the pic with the waterfalls in the background...too pretty!


 
Aww!! you are too kind I am way too short to look like a model, maybe petite clothing model I think I just have a great camera and the pictures quality mainly in outdoors are pretty good.
But thanks so much, I take it as a special compliment


----------



## candace117

CRISTINA....vert olive....drool....and you are TDF!


----------



## itstiffany

jackie, i love all your outfits. you dress amazingly well!


----------



## Cristina

Aww, thank you, *priin and candace!* :shame::shame::shame:


----------



## claireZk

*Lissis*- lol @ the silly pic and you're gorgeous!  I love your coloring!

and *Chinsumo*= I'm not an e-stalker, I swear! I just love your clothes! :shame:

Everyone looks amazing as usual!!!


----------



## CTgrl414

Sticks, I think the latest post looks great- classy and put together. Wish my boyfriend had half of your style!


----------



## Keane Fan

sunbeamy.. you have some of the best outfits i've ever seen on here............................................................................................


----------



## IntlSet

Cristina said:


> *Jackie*, you look so cute. I wish I was that tall and thin!
> 
> I also posted in the Hermes sub forum, but what the hey :shame: Me in my messy office this morning. My style is nothing compared to you all! You ladies really know how to put an outfit together.
> 
> theory short sleeved turtleneck
> express wide leg pants
> dior gaucho mules
> 35 cm vert olive
> 
> View attachment 325668


 
Cristina, you look great. That angle makes your *ahem* ta-tas look huge!!! In a good way... lol!


----------



## IntlSet

sunbeamy said:


> pinkgoldfish : Thank you! Aww...I love your outfit too! You look really great!
> 
> gemruby41 : Nice denim jacket! you match it really well.
> 
> jackie1128 : Very nice combi!
> 
> What I wore today


 
I am madly in love with your dress! Who is it by? You look great.


----------



## Cristina

IntlSet said:


> Cristina, you look great. That angle makes your *ahem* ta-tas look huge!!! In a good way... lol!


 
 Thanks, Annie  Note to self - take more photos at this angle!


----------



## chinsumo

claireZk said:


> *Chinsumo*= I'm not an e-stalker, I swear! I just love your clothes! :shame:
> 
> Everyone looks amazing as usual!!!



Aww, I'm flattered, and thank you! There's nothing hotter than e-stalking though. The constant googling and post following, it gets me all hot and bothered. JK.


And thanks MargaritaMix, all of you ladies are fab.


----------



## lokailyve

everyone looks fabulous in their outfits! it kinda makes me feel intimidated to post in here..hehe :shame: but here i go...this is what i wore to work today:

forever 21 top
short-sleeved sweater from Nordstrom
true religion jeans
Uggs Cardy in black
LV Onatah GM bag


i'm only 5'2 and wearing any kind of high boots makes me even shorter and stumpy. but i do love them!!


----------



## sunbeamy

gemruby41, ssmama, jackie1128, margaritaxmix, Keane Fan : Thank you all ladies!

IntlSet : Thank you sweet! it a no brand dress that I bought from our local store.


----------



## claireZk

IntlSet said:


> Cristina, you look great. That angle makes your *ahem* ta-tas look huge!!! In a good way... lol!


^ lol I noticed that too.  Christina has killer curves!  



chinsumo said:


> Aww, I'm flattered, and thank you! *There's nothing hotter than e-stalking though. *The constant googling and post following, it gets me all hot and bothered. JK.


^ good to know 



lokailyve said:


> everyone looks fabulous in their outfits! it kinda makes me feel intimidated to post in here..hehe :shame: but here i go...this is what i wore to work today:


^ Don't be intimidated!  You look great!


----------



## FashionArt

-Tory Burch heels.
-Black stockings.
-Metallic (grey) Zara long cardigan ontop of a simple grey dress


----------



## miss_ritz

sunbeamy said:


> gemruby41, ssmama, jackie1128, margaritaxmix, Keane Fan : Thank you all ladies!
> 
> IntlSet : Thank you sweet! it a no brand dress that I bought from our local store.



I wish we had stores around here that were more like yours! Sheesh... how do you do it? Love every outfit


----------



## gemruby41

Lokailyve, great outfit.  I love your bag!


----------



## IntlSet

sunbeamy said:


> IntlSet : Thank you sweet! it a no brand dress that I bought from our local store.


 
You make it look like a MILLION BUCKS!


----------



## sunbeamy

Awww...Thank you IntlSet & miss_ritz!! 

wore this outfit to dinner with DH celebrating my BD 2 days ago


----------



## anne022196

sunbeamy said:


> Awww...Thank you IntlSet & miss_ritz!!
> 
> wore this outfit to dinner with DH celebrating my BD 2 days ago




i love your outfit..you look sexy...
im glad you have a taste of fashion


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lokailyve:* Love your Onatah and the F21 top..the print is so pretty!

*sunbeamy*: Gorgeous as usual... do you _ever_ have a bad fashion day?


----------



## Keane Fan

sunbeamy, stop amazing me. please, lmao.


----------



## MissE46

sunbeamy, your outfits are gorgeous! it must be nice and warm where you live though!


----------



## chinsumo

Sunbeamy, you always ALWAYS look fabulous.


----------



## miss_ritz

sunbeamy said:


> Awww...Thank you IntlSet & miss_ritz!!
> 
> wore this outfit to dinner with DH celebrating my BD 2 days ago



OK this one HAS to be worth quite a sum    Hot!!!


----------



## jfhave

sunbeamy, that dress is gorgeous....where from?? do tell?


----------



## claireZk

Sunbeamy-- you remind me of Twinkletink's barbies


----------



## Cristina

*Sunbeamy*, I am extremely jealous  You make any outfit look fabulous!  Looking forward to seeing more of your great taste and style.


Wearing today...

Tory Burch top
Lilly Pulitzer pants
Louboutin espadrilles


----------



## IntlSet

Cristina said:


> *Sunbeamy*, I am extremely jealous  You make any outfit look fabulous! Looking forward to seeing more of your great taste and style.
> 
> 
> Wearing today...
> 
> Tory Burch top
> Lilly Pulitzer pants
> Louboutin espadrilles
> 
> View attachment 328249


 
Ooo, the Tory Burch top looks great on you!!!


----------



## IntlSet

sunbeamy said:


> Awww...Thank you IntlSet & miss_ritz!!
> 
> wore this outfit to dinner with DH celebrating my BD 2 days ago


 
You have a great figure, you make everything look amazing.


----------



## Cristina

IntlSet said:


> Ooo, the Tory Burch top looks great on you!!!


 
Thank you!   This is the first time I've worn it, and I've received a ton of compliments!


----------



## wordpast

claireZk said:


> Sunbeamy-- you remind me of Twinkletink's barbies



Good call! Yeah you  do *Sunbeamy*!


----------



## sunbeamy

*anne022196, margaritaxmix, Keane Fan, MissE46, chinsumo, miss_ritz *: Thank you all so much!!

*jfhave* : Thank you~ I bought this dress from a little shop in HK.

*Cristina *: Thank you! You look fab!!

*claireZk, wordpast* : Aww...thank you! 

today outfit...a busy~busy day


----------



## Keane Fan

sunbeamy: question, are you ever casual or wearing jeans? lol.


----------



## bnjj

Sunbeamy, you always look fantastic.  It's 20 below with lots of snow where I live so those dresses would never do - not that I have the figure to pull them off anyway.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: Your dresses are all stunning.


----------



## sunbeamy

bnjj : Thank you over my side is always pretty warm all year round

margaritaxmix : Thank you

Keane Fan : keke..yes, of course I do 
haha..found a picture that I'm wearing jeans


----------



## itstiffany

wow your jeans look so nice sunbeamy! which brand are they?


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you, itstiffany! jeans from H&M


----------



## KristyDarling

Sunbeamy -- you have the most elegant, simple, tasteful, and most of all - FEMININE style! And all the while, sexy too! What is your line of work? (forgive my nosiness, you're just always so beautifully dressed!) 

I feel like such a chubby schlep compared to you. Man, if I had your perfect body I would be adorning myself in gorgeous fashions every day, too!


----------



## chanelbaby

sunbeamy said:


> bnjj : Thank you over my side is always pretty warm all year round
> 
> margaritaxmix : Thank you
> 
> Keane Fan : keke..yes, of course I do
> haha..found a picture that I'm wearing jeans


 

I love all your outfits and wish I had your figure! please can you tell me where you got your top, thanks


----------



## i_wona

sunbeamy said:


> bnjj : Thank you over my side is always pretty warm all year round
> 
> margaritaxmix : Thank you
> 
> Keane Fan : keke..yes, of course I do
> haha..found a picture that I'm wearing jeans


 
Errrrr, probably not what Keane Fan had in mind 

If that's casual for you, I am a complete slob LOL!


----------



## ssmama

Everybody has such great style I am a little intimidated but here goes...few outfits from this week.


----------



## Keane Fan

i_wona said:


> Errrrr, probably not what Keane Fan had in mind
> 
> If that's casual for you, I am a complete slob LOL!


lol ditto. i am truly fascinated with your style sunbeamy !!! you have fantastic clothes.. i love that you're always so elegant. alright i'll try to stop.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: Have you ever found anything that _doesn't_ look good on you? lol..

*ssmama:* Love your Fendi and plaid blazer.


----------



## chinsumo

The other day.


----------



## blushingbaby

jles said:


> and after exams i thought i'd be free to post all the time! guess not! anyways, here is the outfit i'm wearing right now...
> 
> juicy couture sweater
> aritzia talula black tank
> j brand cigarette leg jeans in ink
> michael kors boots
> black pashmina
> beige prada messenger
> AND...
> *my new* *haircut!!!*



Adore this outfit!! I love your cardigan and boots!!


----------



## miss_ritz

I believe *sunbeamy* has the extremely rare gift of being able to make any outfit look good.


----------



## ssmama

Thanks *margarita*! 

*miss_ritz*, ITA!


----------



## JennMSU

jackie1128 said:


> out for dinner with family and friends
> navy blue longchamp le pliage (for some reason it looks so small in this picture! )




*jackie1128* -- what size le pliage do you have? about how much does it hold? so cute!


----------



## wellow

Yesterday's outfit...

Dress
Fendi Belt
Miu Miu Spectator Shoes
Patent YSL Muse








CLOSER...


----------



## priiin

wellow- Your outfit is amazing!! Especially the YSL..I think I fell in love with that in a Vogue magazine..hehe


----------



## merde111

Wellow, that YSL is to die for!!!!!!!!!  Your shoes are absolutely adorable, too--beautiful outfit!

Love this thread--good to see some more guys on here, too!  

I am always left in breathless admiration with any post from sunbeamy and bags4me!


----------



## claireZk

*ssmama*-- you look great!  I especially love the sweater dress/ boots/ Fendi bag outfit.  It looks so effortlessly chic!


----------



## miss gucci

omg ladies...u are always looking fabolous


----------



## margaritaxmix

*wellow*: Love your dress paired with the belt and the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## wordpast

wellow, you look so stylish!!


----------



## Bags4me

Today my outfit it is all about comfort and simplicity..Why? because today was the 1st day training my puppy "Chunky" to hang with me on the streets and be patient.


----------



## mineko

bags4me: your puppy is ADORABLE and so is your outfit!


----------



## miss gucci

omg that puppy is so lovely...
i show u my...puppy


----------



## nauticalstar

Everyone here always looks so gorgeous and put together! I always come look, hoping some of the fashion sense will rub off on me. So far it hasn't. haha. I would be totally embarassed to post what I wear on here.


----------



## miss_ritz

You so should, nauticalstar! That's the main reason why I visit this thread anyways, it's so much fun to see everyone's individual styles. And I believe everyone pulls off their look so nicely!


----------



## purplekicks

wellow said:


> Yesterday's outfit...


 
 AH!  The shoes!  The belt!  Thank you for such daring, gorgeous style.

&&&& on another note, I have my (not so exciting) outfit..






I'm still trying to find a place that has good lighting and can capture my entire body.. ush:


----------



## E-liciOus

*I've been looking for those Miu Miu pumps everywhere but they're all sold out over here... Lucky gal !*



wellow said:


> Yesterday's outfit...
> 
> Dress
> Fendi Belt
> Miu Miu Spectator Shoes
> Patent YSL Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSER...


----------



## cathi

great thread!!!


----------



## Bags4me

mineko said:


> bags4me: your puppy is ADORABLE and so is your outfit!


Thanks *mineko *from both of us

*miss_Gucci *thanks and btw your dog is adorable as well.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*purplekicks: *LOVE the leather jacket!

*bags* and * miss gucci:* You two have the cutest dogs! You look gorgeous yet again, *bags*, especially in the first picture...love your sunnies!


----------



## miss gucci

thanks margaritaxmix and bags..
he have 9 months now..but still baby...


----------



## gucci fan

wellow said:


> Yesterday's outfit...
> 
> Dress
> Fendi Belt
> Miu Miu Spectator Shoes
> Patent YSL Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLOSER...


 
Def. a magazine pic!  you look great.


----------



## originallyxelle

i enjoyed looking at the thread
ill post some pics once i find my camera -_-


----------



## ssmama

claireZk said:


> *ssmama*-- you look great!  I especially love the sweater dress/ boots/ Fendi bag outfit.  It looks so effortlessly chic!



Thanks! :shame: Old Navy dress, boots/tights from Dillard's, purse was the only thing "Designer".


----------



## ssmama

Today was beautiful n sunny so DH took me to lunch on the bike.  I think this outfit matches my Fendi the most...LOL...


----------



## sunbeamy

KristyDarling : Thank you dear so much for your sweet compliments. You really make my day.  I work in the HR line.:shame:

chanelbaby : Thank you! both top and dress is no brand that I bought from HK shop.

Keane Fan, i_wona, miss_ritz, merde111, margaritaxmix : Thank you all so much!!! I Love you all!! 

chinsumo : NICE!! you look GREAT!

ssmama : You look fab! I love both of your outfits.

Bags4me : Aww..your puppy is adorable and you look so stylish!


----------



## sunbeamy

today outfit..


----------



## dani1908

Cute outfit!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunbeamy said:


> today outfit..



I love the top and the ruffles that peek out under the vest. 
So elegant, and the Chanel is beautiful


----------



## sunbeamy

margaritaxmix, dani1908 : Thank you!!


----------



## ksed

first post in this thread   first day of school, don't knock the shoes, it's a 1.6 mi. walk!


----------



## MissE46

ksed said:


> first post in this thread  first day of school, don't knock the shoes, it's a 1.6 mi. walk!


 
cute vest!! what kind of jeans are those?!


----------



## jfhave

sunbeamy, you must be a model?! you look gorgeous everyday!


----------



## ksed

MissE46 said:


> cute vest!! what kind of jeans are those?!


 
thanks   Jeans are citizen of humanity avas


----------



## lokailyve

sunbeamy: you always look AMAZING in everything! i wish i could be half as stylish as you. you pull everything off very well!!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

ksed.. you look too adorable!


----------



## envyme

Okay, here I go. I think its my first time posting in this thread. Excuse the background. My home office is a mess!! LOL

Old Navy sweater dress
Old Navy brown tights
Antik Denim boots
Missoni scarf
Prada bag


----------



## ssmama

^^I luv how we all put our own twist on the Old Navy Sweater dress! Great boots!


----------



## envyme

ssmama said:


> ^^I luv how we all put our own twist on the Old Navy Sweater dress! Great boots!


 
Thank you!


----------



## IntlSet

envyme said:


> Okay, here I go. I think its my first time posting in this thread. Excuse the background. My home office is a mess!! LOL
> 
> Old Navy sweater dress
> Old Navy brown tights
> Antik Denim boots
> Missoni scarf
> Prada bag


 
*envyme, *you look incredible. That Old Navy dress looks like a million dollars on you!


----------



## SonOz

Envyme, I love the way that looks.  I can never do what everyone on here does with their outfits...they always are so pulled together.


----------



## envyme

IntlSet said:


> *envyme, *you look incredible. That Old Navy dress looks like a million dollars on you!


 
Thank you.


----------



## envyme

SonOz said:


> Envyme, I love the way that looks. I can never do what everyone on here does with their outfits...they always are so pulled together.


 
Thank you.


----------



## purplekicks

It was such a dreary day that I had to add colour


----------



## eliza

^ American Apparel hoodie, Frye boots?!

You look great, I love your casual sense of style.


----------



## Cristina

You look awesome, *envyme!*  Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## priiin

envyme- I love the sweater dress and those boots.


----------



## miss gucci

envyme said:


> Okay, here I go. I think its my first time posting in this thread. Excuse the background. My home office is a mess!! LOL
> 
> Old Navy sweater dress
> Old Navy brown tights
> Antik Denim boots
> Missoni scarf
> Prada bag


 
u look great..i love your boots..


----------



## purplekicks

eliza said:


> ^ American Apparel hoodie, Frye boots?!
> 
> You look great, I love your casual sense of style.


 
Thus are the woes of a $6/hour wage


----------



## envyme

*Cristina*, *Priiin*, and *Miss Gucci*: Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## lokailyve

my outfit today for work.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

envyme said:


> Okay, here I go. I think its my first time posting in this thread. Excuse the background. My home office is a mess!! LOL
> 
> Old Navy sweater dress
> Old Navy brown tights
> Antik Denim boots
> Missoni scarf
> Prada bag



You and BAGS have the same Old Navy sweater dress and I love it - does anybody know how I can get hold of one I'm in the UK?


----------



## Keane Fan

lokailyve said:


> my outfit today for work.


i love the shoes who are they by


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Ali-bagpuss said:


> You and BAGS have the same Old Navy sweater dress and I love it - does anybody know how I can get hold of one I'm in the UK?



I have found some of these dresses on eBay but I'm not sure what size I should get as they are US sizing.  I'm a UK 14 so it will be US 12/14 - should I get a L or XL?  I'm thinking Large as I'm currently losing weight too so I don't want it to be too baggy and shapeless on me when I've lost weight, although I'm not sure how these fit, whether they are cut small or big etc.  Can anybody help?


----------



## 123donna

Old Navy clothes run very large.  I'm not sure what a UK size 12 means, but someone wearing a US 12/14 should fit into a size large, at most.  I think that's your best bet.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*envyme*: Gorgeous boots! 

*lokailyve:* Love your sweater layered on that top!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bags4me said:


> Aww!! Thanks Sammy, I am in a shoe face right now, looking for nice shoes for Fall and Winter, so far I foun this pair I posted in the shoe board yesterday by Moschino.. I took many pics with different tights, so you all can see how versatile they are for any season.



I was just going back over this thread and looking at the photos again and I have to say BAGS look at those legs!!!!!!  Wow!!!!!  I wish my legs looked like that!


----------



## lokailyve

*Keane Fan*: thanks! my shoes are bandolino in the savannah style. 

*margaritaxmix*: thank you. :shame:


----------



## claireZk

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I have found some of these dresses on eBay but I'm not sure what size I should get as they are US sizing.  I'm a UK 14 so it will be US 12/14 - should I get a L or XL?  I'm thinking Large as I'm currently losing weight too so I don't want it to be too baggy and shapeless on me when I've lost weight, although I'm not sure how these fit, whether they are cut small or big etc.  Can anybody help?



^ It depends on how/where you carry your weight and how tight you want the dress to be.  You *definitely* wouldn't be an XL in Old Navy clothes... I'm the same size as you (very hourglass) and I would probably get a medium in this dress. But if you carry weight in your chest or midsection, the Large might fit better...


----------



## Lola

DVF Linda Miro wrap dress--100% cashmere (so comfy!)
Bottega Veneta red (carmine) bag


----------



## Indigowaters

Love it Ms. Lola. 





Lola said:


> View attachment 334613
> 
> 
> DVF Linda Miro wrap dress--100% cashmere (so comfy!)
> Bottega Veneta red (carmine) bag


----------



## la miss

Lola said:


> View attachment 334613
> 
> 
> DVF Linda Miro wrap dress--100% cashmere (so comfy!)
> Bottega Veneta red (carmine) bag



So chic!


----------



## Lola

Nanette Lepore Pinstripe "Men's Vest" Bustier -- I like the masculine dressing meets feminine form style.
Blue wool Pinstripe skirt
Chanel Cambon Flap bag


----------



## mineko

I've been visiting this thread for a few weeks now and I have to say, everyone always looks fantastic! 

My outfit today:







Believe it or not, that is actually a one-piece dress by Dolce and Gabbana - NOT a separate shirt and pencil skirt! There is a hidden zipper on the left side. I  this particular dress!



(Oh yes, and nude kidskin heels by Jimmy Choo.)


----------



## sheanabelle

Lola said:


> View attachment 334644
> 
> 
> View attachment 334645
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore Pinstripe "Men's Vest" Bustier -- I like the masculine dressing meets feminine form style.
> Blue wool Pinstripe skirt
> Chanel Cambon Flap bag



That is my fave cambon bag ever!!!


----------



## claireZk

*Mineko*-- I really like that dress 
And it looks great with those Jimmy Choos!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

claireZk said:


> ^ It depends on how/where you carry your weight and how tight you want the dress to be.  You *definitely* wouldn't be an XL in Old Navy clothes... I'm the same size as you (very hourglass) and I would probably get a medium in this dress. But if you carry weight in your chest or midsection, the Large might fit better...



Thanks I'm going to go for a Large, I can always wear a belt.  Also, as soon as it arrives, if I think it will be too big when I have lost the weight then I will buy a Medium as well!  You can never have too many can you?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I was just going back over this thread and looking at the photos again and I have to say BAGS look at those legs!!!!!! Wow!!!!! I wish my legs looked like that!


 
wow! Just saw that pic, *BAGS* your legs are to die for!!!!


----------



## mellecyn

sunbeamy said:


> today outfit..


It´s gorgeous, I love it !!! Of course also bc you have a fab body. By the way, which type of day this was for ?


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lola: *LOVE your Cambon!! So gorgeous... 

*mineko*: Wow, I thought that was a two piece outfit! Looks great!


----------



## mineko

clairezk, margaritamix - thank you! 

lola - i really like that bustier - you look great!

sunbeamy - you always look fantastic!


----------



## sammydoll

Lola said:


> View attachment 334613
> 
> 
> DVF Linda Miro wrap dress--100% cashmere (so comfy!)
> Bottega Veneta red (carmine) bag


 

Gahh!  I tried that Cashmere wrap on in August as soon as they came in and was immediately in love.. but just couldn't afford it.  It looked weird on me as a dress, but i LOVED it as a long jacket.  It's so adorable.


----------



## lokailyve

here's me posing with today's outfit!


----------



## envyme

Lola said:


> View attachment 334613
> 
> 
> DVF Linda Miro wrap dress--100% cashmere (so comfy!)
> Bottega Veneta red (carmine) bag


 

Gorgeous!!


----------



## bb10lue

Hehe, i just got a LV shawl yesterday, heres my modeling pics.





Roy cardigan dress
leggings
LV Chale denim shawl
Frye Jane Cuff boots


----------



## miss gucci

u and your new shawl look great


----------



## sunbeamy

*jfhave *: Thanks sweet! keke..no~ I'm not a model

Thank you, *lokailyve*! I love your necklace and style gal! 

*envyme* : Love your outfit! You look great.

*Bags4me* : Envious! I want those legs!!! your legs are to die for!!

*Mineko* : Thank you! I really like that dress, you look fantastic!

*Lola* : Love~Love both your outfits!! Gorgeous!!

Thank you, *mellecyn* for your kind words! that's for work day.

*bb10lue* : lovely shawl! You look GREAT!!!


----------



## venusfly

Here it is
Winter White Celine Doublefaced Wool Coat, Camel Colored Camel Hair Pants, Camel Colored Cashmere Mitered V-neck Sweater (Sweater and Pants by Ralph Lauren) Camel Colred Manolo Blahnik Ankle Boots, Camel Cashmere Scarf worn with Light Beige Chanel Flap


----------



## ssmama

*bb10lue* - Love the whole outfit, esp. the shawl.
*venusfly *- I could never keep an outfit like that clean w/ sticky 4 yr old fingers, it looks gorgeous on you!!!
*Lola* - Love the dress and BV!
*Bags *- Your legs -- OMG!!!
*sunbeamy* - you look gorg, as always!
*mineko* - Love the JC's!
*lokailyve* - Your outfit looks so comfy!


----------



## agnes01

Lola I love your wrap dress!!!!  I wonder if that is still available.  It looks great on you!


----------



## agnes01

mineko said:


> I've been visiting this thread for a few weeks now and I have to say, everyone always looks fantastic!
> 
> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, that is actually a one-piece dress by Dolce and Gabbana - NOT a separate shirt and pencil skirt! There is a hidden zipper on the left side. I  this particular dress!
> 
> 
> 
> (Oh yes, and nude kidskin heels by Jimmy Choo.)


Meneko - love the D&G dress.  Wow - everyone really looks great on this thread.  It is inspiring!


----------



## wordpast

bb10lue said:


> Hehe, i just got a LV shawl yesterday, heres my modeling pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy cardigan dress
> leggings
> LV Chale denim shawl
> Frye Jane Cuff boots



LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## priiin

mineko- That dress is amazing! I love it. It looks very good on you.

bb10lue- The shawl is beautiful. Your outfit looks really comfortable.


----------



## bb10lue

^^Hehe, yes, it indeed is~


----------



## MichelleAntonia

purplekicks said:


> I'm still trying to find a place that has good lighting and can capture my entire body.. ush:



i really like it! a hoodie and a leather jacket looks good always! whenever, wherever, on a guy, or a girl, it's always a definite DO! total classic. you look great!


----------



## sillygooose

my first post here haha! i'm usually too lazy to take pictures of my outfits 




running errands yesterday..i didn't end up wearing those shoes..i changed to a pair of gold/brown maxazria flats in the end





today, lunch just around the corner so i didn't bother dressing up ush:


----------



## chinsumo

Wearing my new Maison Martin Margiela coat.


----------



## stinam

*Venusfly - I LOVE your Celine double faced wool coat!  Celine is sooo chic and incredibly well cut.  This particular coat is gorgeous.* 



venusfly said:


> Here it is
> Winter White Celine Doublefaced Wool Coat, Camel Colored Camel Hair Pants, Camel Colored Cashmere Mitered V-neck Sweater (Sweater and Pants by Ralph Lauren) Camel Colred Manolo Blahnik Ankle Boots, Camel Cashmere Scarf worn with Light Beige Chanel Flap


----------



## claireZk

chinsumo said:


> Wearing my new Maison Martin Margiela coat.





ps- I will have the Mr Potato Head song stuck in my head all day now. Thanks a lot


----------



## claireZk

*Venusfly*-- your winter white ensemble is STUNNING!


----------



## snoopylaughs

Love your new coat chinsumo, and the added mr. potato head haha
my boyfriend always wears a white tshirt and jeans, never anything else even when its 40 degrees outside. D:


----------



## chinsumo

ClaireZK, that's your own fault. Bending to the power of the Mr. Potato head song. 

And thanks snoopy, and how can your bf not be in love with outerwear? It's the only way I can tolerate winter.


----------



## itstiffany

sillygooose, you absolutely define the effortlessly chic look. 
love it!


----------



## claireZk

chinsumo said:


> ClaireZK, that's your own fault. Bending to the power of the Mr. Potato head song.



^But..... he's buckets of fun for everyone!  Meanie!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

lokailyve said:


> here's me posing with today's outfit!


 
That's a cute dress


----------



## ssmama

Outfit from Monday, not one of my faves, but it was so cold and rainy these boots were good to stomp through the parking lot.  I think it's time to retire the gauchos since I noticed they are starting to pill on the behind...LOL...


----------



## ssmama

Another one from this week...


----------



## sillygooose

itstiffany said:


> sillygooose, you absolutely define the effortlessly chic look.
> love it!


thanks babe!!! :shame:


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sillygooose*- love your outfits and bags!

*venusfly*- gorgeous chanel and coat.


----------



## gemruby41

ssmama said:


> Another one from this week...


I like this outfit!


----------



## louisa991

my first time posting my outfit!!
hope you guys like it =P
(photoquality isnt that great because i used my phone taking the pic)


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Cute shirt!


----------



## mewlicious

My first time doing this  My pic for a rainy day.

Please excuse the half shots, my full length mirror just got ordered.










The missing boots:





Better pics of the scarf: 









Camelia earrings and Heart key necklace from Rose Girl (Japan)
Lace Scarf from Mysty Lady (Harajuku/Japan)
Tunic and vest from Urban Outfitters
Chanel Classic Jumbo Flap in Black Caviar
Black Lame Leggings in Eel Skin from American Apparel
Blue Suede slouchy boots from ...??


----------



## mewlicious

ARGH sorry guys for the double post! I was trying to post this as tPF had a tiny death.


----------



## Cristina

You look great, *mew*!   I love your Chanel flap.  It's stunning (like you!)


----------



## eskimo*gem

i cannot believe i've never come across this thread before!!

i've tried to post a pic of my outfit today, but the files too big and i cant figure out how to make it smaller! i'm a dumbass!

anyway i'm wearing - 

True Religion Joey's
White Topshop vest
Navy Primark cardigan
Navy Alexander McQueen skull scarf


----------



## RoseMary

mewlicious said:


> My first time doing this  My pic for a rainy day.


 
aw, the scarf is so cute! i wish we had sth like that here.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*mewlicious*: The scarf is gorgeous, reminds me of a wedding dress for some reason..  And your Chanel flap is TDF


----------



## bagsforme

St John suit, Ysl tributes





Pucci dress, CL t-straps


----------



## sillygooose

had a super long day and was in a hurry this morning..i shall dress up properly one day! :shame:


----------



## margaritaxmix

*bagsforme*: Love your Pucci dress, the print is gorgeous! And the St. John suit is very elegant!

*sillygooose:* Love how the red Bal adds pop to your outfit!


----------



## Ryan

A day in the office (which is very messy, so sorry!)

My new Sol Moscot glasses
Banana Republic shirt
American Eagle Tie
H&M sweater
Energie jeans
Cole Haan moccasins
Bottega Veneta tote
Gucci watch
Cartier charity bracelet
David Yurman crossover cuff

Ryan


----------



## la miss

sillygooose said:


> had a super long day and was in a hurry this morning..i shall dress up properly one day! :shame:



I love this entire outfit! Could you please give some details on the shoes?


----------



## mewlicious

Thanks guys!!

Bagsforme I'm loving your Tribute heels, but I'll let you walk in them. Wowza!

Sillygoose Love those oxfords. I haven't taken the oxford heel plunge yet, but those are just cuuute!


----------



## eliza

RYAN  - I LOOOOVE your outfit. Everything fits you great, and I love the colour of your bag. You remind me of the cute guy from Grey's Anatomy!


----------



## sillygooose

mewlicious thanks babe!! :shame:  you should definitely give it a try! esp the platformed ones like mine! they're so comfortable yet they give me the height i need!!!  i love them but most ppl thinks i'm too overdressed for school! ush:

margaritaxmix thank you you're too sweet!!!  i'd match it with a french blue or magenta bal too if i had one! hahaha!! 

la miss thank you!! PMed you about the shoes!


----------



## toiletduck

- me and my bf!


----------



## wordpast

sillygooose said:


> had a super long day and was in a hurry this morning..i shall dress up properly one day! :shame:



 THIS!!!!  Is that Rouge Vif??


----------



## ssmama

thanks *gemruby *(love your avatar)!


----------



## margaritaxmix

toiletduck said:


> - me and my bf!



WOW, what a good looking couple! Your boyfriend looks like such a class act in that suit and you look stunning! I love your jacket especially and your peeptoes! You have a great figure!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sillygooose said:


> had a super long day and was in a hurry this morning..i shall dress up properly one day! :shame:



Wow LOVE the shoes and the gorgeous BBag.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Sillygoose - I'd like details on those oxfords as well!! 

Toiletduck - I LOVE The outfit. Where is your dress from?


----------



## gucci fan

sillygooose said:


> had a super long day and was in a hurry this morning..i shall dress up properly one day! :shame:


 
Love the outfit.


----------



## the j

I'm a bit late for the invasion, but I finally made my way over here so figured I'd syndicate today's WAYWT post:









Return of the mac[kintosh] - London Fog
CEGO x MMJ MTM print shirt (Thanks Carl!)
Pringle x Moth vintage camel cashmere sweater
Engineered Garments for Style Forum navy quick-release belt
5 Easy Pieces for Style Forum jeans
Paul Smith for Triumph moto/jump boots

Closeup of shirt fabric:






This was some material that Carl Goldberg (Shirtmaven on our forum) had left over from making samples for Marc Jacobs. (Hope I'm allowed to tell you guys that.) It's a really interesting floral print on almost sheer dark purple-grey fabric. He made it based on my measurements - I think I measured an H&M slim fit medium and changed a couple things. It fits perfectly.

P.s. sorry things got a bit out of hand on our thread about this thread. I've taken pics down. (better late than never hopefully)


----------



## la miss

^^smokin' hot!


----------



## wordpast

^ I agree with lamiss!!


----------



## sillygooose

wordpast thanks!! nope it's 07 Rouge Vermilion! it's a gorgeous red and i think it's underrated!! i love it and i don't think it's any less fabulous than than VIF! 

thanks Ali-bagpuss and gucci fan!! :shame:


JCinwrppingppr Pmed you as well!


----------



## IntlSet

*sillygoose, *you look so sophisticated and amazing. What city do you live in? I just adore your style, it seems very urban and with it.


----------



## toiletduck

*margarita:  *thanks! we were a little over-dress for the occasion (went to see the Nutcracker) but didn't care and had a blast anyway!

*JC:* Thank you! The dress is from American Apparel so it was nicely priced.  The jacket's from Zara, shoes are from CL and the clutch is Chanel.


----------



## gucci lover

*the j* - that look is very very nice.  I think thats how all grown up men should dress... lolz.  I could almost see your face!!!  

*toiletduck* - you look great.  What a nice way to mix high & low end stuff together.  Lovely


----------



## wordpast

sillygooose said:


> wordpast thanks!! nope it's 07 Rouge Vermilion! it's a gorgeous red and i think it's underrated!! i love it and i don't think it's any less fabulous than than VIF!
> 
> thanks Ali-bagpuss and gucci fan!! :shame:
> 
> 
> JCinwrppingppr Pmed you as well!



It _is_ gorgeous. I have the VIF and they actually look very similar.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

the j,looking good


----------



## chinsumo

Ha, so the invasion begins.


----------



## priiin

chinsumo said:


> Ha, so the invasion begins.



You mean, again.  The SF guys left us for a while! Maybe it's because Sammy doesn't post in this thread as much anymore?


----------



## chinsumo

priiin said:


> You mean, again.  The SF guys left us for a while! Maybe it's because Sammy doesn't post in this thread as much anymore?



haha. I think they're just shy. You've got to coax them out of their shells. Or not.


----------



## envyme

the j said:


> I'm a bit late for the invasion, but I finally made my way over here so figured I'd syndicate today's WAYWT post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return of the mac[kintosh] - London Fog
> CEGO x MMJ MTM print shirt (Thanks Carl!)
> Pringle x Moth vintage camel cashmere sweater
> Engineered Garments for Style Forum navy quick-release belt
> 5 Easy Pieces for Style Forum jeans
> Paul Smith for Triumph moto/jump boots
> 
> Closeup of shirt fabric:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was some material that Carl Goldberg (Shirtmaven on our forum) had left over from making samples for Marc Jacobs. (Hope I'm allowed to tell you guys that.) It's a really interesting floral print on almost sheer dark purple-grey fabric. He made it based on my measurements - I think I measured an H&M slim fit medium and changed a couple things. It fits perfectly.
> 
> P.s. sorry things got a bit out of hand on our thread about this thread. I've taken pics down. (better late than never hopefully)


 
Your look is smokin'!


----------



## Keane Fan

omg the j i love your style


----------



## the j

Wow, thanks everyone. I'll definitely post over here when I'm feeling down.  I might consider posting a bunch of my back issues of WAYWT but I need my head to fit through the door...


----------



## priiin

^ LOL. I love your style!


----------



## mineko

the j - love your style!


----------



## john_satc

Ali-bagpuss said:


> You and BAGS have the same Old Navy sweater dress and I love it - does anybody know how I can get hold of one I'm in the UK?



Well I work at the gap here in UK, and incase you didnt know old navy is owned by the gap. we do loads of those styes of dresses so I would say pop into your local gap store and have a look!


----------



## sillygooose

IntlSet said:


> *sillygoose, *you look so sophisticated and amazing. What city do you live in? I just adore your style, it seems very urban and with it.


thank you!! i stay in singapore, a hot, tropical city!

wordpast i agree with you they look very very similar from the photos! actually i'm not sure if i've seen a VIF in person though cos i can't tell the diff btw VIF, tomato and some vermilion!


----------



## sillygooose

now onto what i wore today 




i woke up late as usual!! and i just grabbed whatever i could in 5 mins!





i like the details on my top, unfortunately it didn't show up on the previous photo so here's another one!

and i wore this some time last week...




i was surprised how well my scarf matched my vintage escada belt! i totally didn't plan for this when i bought the scarf! 




okay that's all for shameless photowhoring for now :shame: i'm so glad that skinny jeans made a comeback!!!!


----------



## gucci lover

*sillygoose* - i  all 3 looks.  im drooling  over your prada baggggg .  your gucci charm bag goes perfectly with the last look!


----------



## wordpast

*sillygoose* I LOVE ALL YOUR LOOKS!!!!


----------



## jfhave

Sillygoose, you are too cute!


----------



## Keane Fan

SILLYGOOOSE!! I loveeeeeeeeeeee your outfits.


----------



## sonya

I love your yellow top!





*Re: Post your outfit for today!* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		now onto what i wore today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







i woke up late as usual!! and i just grabbed whatever i could in 5 mins!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sillygooose said:


> and i wore this some time last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was surprised how well my scarf matched my vintage escada belt! i totally didn't plan for this when i bought the scarf!
> okay that's all for shameless photowhoring for now :shame: i'm so glad that skinny jeans made a comeback!!!!



I LOVE this outfit! You have great style...the shoes are so cute and so is the bag!


----------



## eskimo*gem

bagsforme said:


> St John suit, Ysl tributes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci dress, CL t-straps


that pucci dress is absolutely stunning!! i'm so jealous!


----------



## chinsumo




----------



## claireZk

Why hello, Chinsumo 

 JK! 

What kind of bag is that?


----------



## miss_ritz

Hmmm sillygooose *and* sunbeamy are both from Singapore, and they are both super stylish gals with gorgeous outfits... is this a coincidence?! I would love to go to Singapore myself and see!


----------



## priiin

claireZk said:


> Why hello, Chinsumo
> 
> JK!
> 
> What kind of bag is that?



So THIS is the guy that will have to fight vaclav to win your heart, Claire.

LOL JK


----------



## gucci lover

*sillygoose, may i ask what the name or style your prada bag is?  *
*i can't stop thinking about it...*


----------



## claireZk

priiin said:


> So THIS is the guy that will have to fight vaclav to win your heart, Claire.
> 
> LOL JK



Psssh, WHATevvv! 

I was e-stalking Chinsumo while Vaclav was still in the womb!

LOL jk!  Don't mind me... this is what happens when I have ONE glass of alcohol


----------



## purplekicks

I bought a fur jacket at my local Salvation Army today for $10; I'm currently ripping all the seams so I can make a scarf out of it. In the mean time, I stepped into Raquel Zimmerman's shoes and modelled for Fendi's fall ad campaign.


----------



## chinsumo

claireZk said:


> Why hello, Chinsumo
> 
> JK!
> 
> What kind of bag is that?



hahaha, Claire is a doll. 

It's a Gryson btw.


----------



## claireZk

^ Awww! Thanks Chinsumo! 

...and I really do like that bag


----------



## priiin

Oh Claire..I'd like to see you after a few MORE glasses of alcohol.


----------



## sillygooose

gucci lover thank you!  anw the name of my bag is called BL0273 Vit. Daino Antik in nero. hope that helps! 

sonya, margaritaxmix, Keane Fan, jfhave, wordpast Thank you so much!!! :shame:

miss_ritz thanks! maybe it's cos we don't have four seasons here so we try to dress more 'interestingly' to make up for the lack of four seasons (since we can't wear coats, boots and sweater dresses)? hahha!


----------



## chinsumo

priiin said:


> So THIS is the guy that will have to fight vaclav to win your heart, Claire.
> 
> LOL JK



I'm starting to grasp the fact that Claire might be TPF's biggest flirt monster.

hahah


----------



## claireZk

priiin said:


> Oh Claire..I'd like to see you after a few MORE glasses of alcohol.


I only had 2.5 glasses total lol!  But omg yeah, everyone loves it when I drink.  It takes very, very little alcohol for me to embarrass myself!  



chinsumo said:


> I'm starting to grasp the fact that Claire might be TPF's biggest flirt monster.



Whaaaaaaaaat?  No way, Chinsumo!  I only flirt with you!!!  
....


----------



## priiin

^ What about vaclav???!!!


----------



## Indigowaters

I haven't posted in sooooo long. Hope you like. 

Venezia swing trench coat
Venezia mock turtleneck tee
LB Right Fit Jeans
Nine West Square-toe wedges
Coach Holiday '06 Patchwork Duffle


----------



## claireZk

priiin said:


> ^ What about vaclav???!!!



...What about him? 
LOL jk!!!

Indigowaters- I like that outfit!


----------



## icechampagne

purplekicks said:


> I bought a fur jacket at my local Salvation Army today for $10; I'm currently ripping all the seams so I can make a scarf out of it. In the mean time, I stepped into Raquel Zimmerman's shoes and modelled for Fendi's fall ad campaign.


 

hahah love this


----------



## sticks

haven't posted in almost a month, busy with schoolstuff. here i am prepared to go out in the rain.
*edit* seems like there is a weird bulge at my right hip pocket, and the opening of the jacket is skewed...should have fixed it beforehand. oh well.





khaki overcoat - thrifted
blue/green plaid scarf - levi's
light blue shirt - H&M
*beltless*
dark resin jeans - R&B
brown chelsea boots - ferragamo


----------



## wordpast

^^ show off!!  very cute (as usual)


----------



## wivinia

sillygooose said:


> had a super long day and was in a hurry this morning..i shall dress up properly one day! :shame:



i  this outfit! may i ask where did you get the dress and shoes? thanks!


----------



## sticks

wordpast said:


> ^^ show off!!  very cute (as usual)




ok, so this is my first non-outfit post, and i am doing it because i just read this article from msn and it coincided with your comment:

http://men.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=6014683

it's about "10 things you should never say to a guy" and #1 on the list is, "that looks cute." just a caveat for all of your girls' future reference! whenever i'd get a comment like that it makes me flinch, just a tad. thankfully my ex gf never called my outfits cute, too bad she is now an "ex," people like her are hard to come by...

thanks for the compliments though, i didn't mean to go on a rant; i'm definitely not picky about receiving praise and will take what i can get


----------



## wordpast

lol. I don't see anything wrong with "cute"!!!! Fine....I'll be thinking of a better word for your next outfit!


----------



## la miss

Haha I'm glad I read this far. Cause I was gonna say you look cute too. 
To be frank, I think the guys that post here are all very hot. But it would be kinda awkward to be all: "Yowza, those jeans make you look like hot buttery sex!!!" LOL
kwim? 
Cute is way more PC.


----------



## E-liciOus

la miss said:


> "Yowza, those jeans make you look like hot buttery sex!!!"


LOL, though that is probably what comes to mind of everyone seeing those pics


----------



## gucci lover

*Thank you!!!*  the name will help me out alot.  Are they still around? 



sillygooose said:


> gucci lover thank you! anw the name of my bag is called BL0273 Vit. Daino Antik in nero. hope that helps!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Love all the new outfits, everyone looks great!


----------



## chinsumo

la miss said:


> Haha I'm glad I read this far. Cause I was gonna say you look cute too.
> To be frank, I think the guys that post here are all very hot. But it would be kinda awkward to be all: *"Yowza, those jeans make you look like hot buttery sex!!!" *LOL
> kwim?
> Cute is way more PC.



That actually made me laugh out loud.


----------



## claireZk

*Sticks*-- I honestly wasn't going to call your outfit cute, but the first adjective that came to my mind was "sharp," which makes me sound like I'm 85!  At any rate, it's a nice outfit and it looks good on you.  I'm all worried about my wording now lol


----------



## sillygooose

wivinia said:


> i  this outfit! may i ask where did you get the dress and shoes? thanks!


thank you! :shame: the dress is H&M (comes in blue and white/blue stripes as well) and the booties are from Hongkong!


----------



## meluvs2shop

sticks said:


> ok, so this is my first non-outfit post, and i am doing it because i just read this article from msn and it coincided with your comment:
> 
> http://men.msn.com/article.aspx?cp-documentid=6014683
> 
> it's about "10 things you should never say to a guy" and #1 on the list is, "that looks cute." just a caveat for all of your girls' future reference! whenever i'd get a comment like that it makes me flinch, just a tad. thankfully my ex gf never called my outfits cute, too bad she is now an "ex," people like her are hard to come by...
> 
> thanks for the compliments though, i didn't mean to go on a rant; i'm definitely not picky about receiving praise and will take what i can get



interesting. i never use cute with my dh either. but i have to admit it wasn't intentional.

i usually tell him, "that looks good." or "that looks really good." 

i know it's all just semantics ...

anyways,  your style!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

outfit for today:
zara pants
mango dress
LV scarf
Thomas sabo charm necklace
short boots


----------



## IWearHeels

I wore this yesterday to go shopping and movies. Erin Fetherston for target top, J brand Lovestory 22 inch 722 in ink jeans from TOBi.com Oliver goldsmith Audrey sunglasses and my shoes are marc by marc jacobs platforms and my bag is LAMB.


----------



## the j

la miss said:


> "Yowza, those jeans make you look like hot buttery sex!!!"


 
You know, no matter how many times I hear this, it never gets old.


----------



## IWearHeels

Marc Jacobs top, H&M black Cardigan, Chanel sunglasses, antik denim, Vintage bag just bought today Made in France suede and leather only $3 SCORE! Vintage ring 60s, Marc by Marc Jacobs leather bracelet, and of course ugg boots because ITS RAINING like crazy here in LA... yikes


----------



## priiin

^ You look great! Love the glasses. I hate the rain here too!


----------



## ssmama

Some outfits from this week, DD thought her outfit was cuter than mine and I have to agree!


----------



## claireZk

^ Ssmama-- I LOVE both your outfits and your daughter is so adorable!!!! 

I've looked at that dress in the 2nd pic sooo many times and I always change my mind.  Seeing on you makes me wish I'd bought it though.  It's super cute on you!


----------



## chinsumo

I guess the rain is a good excuse for wearing uggs. But next time, how about a nice pair of wellies?


----------



## Charlie

ssmama said:


> Some outfits from this week, DD thought her outfit was cuter than mine and I have to agree!


 

Your daughter is super cute, she has the cutest smile ever.


----------



## ssmama

claireZk said:


> ^ Ssmama-- I LOVE both your outfits and your daughter is so adorable!!!!
> 
> I've looked at that dress in the 2nd pic sooo many times and I always change my mind. Seeing on you makes me wish I'd bought it though. It's super cute on you!


 
*claire, *thanks! Check their website again, I got it on sale for $12.99 and a black one for the same price (black one was to go w/ Zebra shoes but they informed that they're out of my size...ughhhh!)

*crylater, *thanks, she's the  of my life...along w/ DH......


----------



## ilovemylilo

IWearHeels said:


> I wore this yesterday to go shopping and movies. Erin Fetherston for target top, J brand Lovestory 22 inch 722 in ink jeans from TOBi.com Oliver goldsmith Audrey sunglasses and my shoes are marc by marc jacobs platforms and my bag is LAMB.



 this!

I like 'em jeans!!!


----------



## gucci lover

*ssmama* - You and your daughter have great style!!  Sooo darn cute!


----------



## the j

Just bumming.

Grandpa x US Navy x 1950s peacoat
Thrift x lambswool tneck
APC x working on car all day knee-boob jeans (need a shrink)
PS x Triumph boots


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^love it.
love your entire look, *sticks*
*indigo*, looking good..pls post more often


----------



## wordpast

the j said:


> Just bumming.
> 
> Grandpa x US Navy x 1950s peacoat
> Thrift x lambswool tneck
> APC x working on car all day knee-boob jeans (need a shrink)
> PS x Triumph boots



very cu.... I mean nice! Love the coat.


----------



## priiin

the j- Very nice! I love the coat. Nice knee boob jeans.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*IWearHeels*: I love your style! The pink Target top was really cute, and so was the Marc Jacobs top!


----------



## iluvshopin

*Sticks* LOVE the outfit. I am a huge fan of Rag & Bone!!!!
*The J*...you look great in your APC raws...

*SSmama*, your daughter and you are both tooooo cute!!!


Been raining for two days...Uggg!!!!

Good Society Raw denim with a month and a half of wear.
Purple Urban pullover
Purple Marc Jacobs heels
Black silk scarf from India


----------



## claireZk

^ I really like your outfit 

I have a very similar sweater and I can never get it to look that cute


----------



## priiin

^ I like your jeans!


----------



## sammydoll

Sorry i havn't been posting!  I've been busy with the boyfriend   Here's an outfit i wore to a party on Saturday.. sorry they're not perfect outfit shots, but i thought they were pretty fun anyway!











Karen Zambos Dress
Stephen Dweck necklace
headband=Nordstrom
glasses=Ferragamo
American Apparel 'Vegas' leggings in gold 
Betsey Johnson heels
not pictured- Balenciaga Vert D'eau City w/Pucci scarf attached


----------



## claireZk

^ Betsey Johnson shoes?


----------



## sammydoll

^ Yes..


----------



## wordpast

Sammy you are sooooooo cute! I LOVE Karen Zambos!


----------



## LoracNJ

ssmama said:


> Some outfits from this week, DD thought her outfit was cuter than mine and I have to agree!


 

I love the dress in your second photo. Where did you get it?


----------



## sammydoll

wordpast said:


> Sammy you are sooooooo cute! I LOVE Karen Zambos!



Thank you, darling  This is my first piece by her, got it on sale last week on shopbop!  I really love it, but i realized tonight it's dry clean only which is a bit of a bother.. oh well!


----------



## envyme

sammydoll said:


> Sorry i havn't been posting! I've been busy with the boyfriend  Here's an outfit i wore to a party on Saturday.. sorry they're not perfect outfit shots, but i thought they were pretty fun anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Zambos Dress
> Stephen Dweck necklace
> headband=Nordstrom
> glasses=Ferragamo
> American Apparel 'Vegas' leggings in gold
> Betsey Johnson heels
> not pictured- Balenciaga Vert D'eau City w/Pucci scarf attached


 
I just LOOOOOOOOOOOVE the leggings!


----------



## claireZk

sammydoll said:


> ^ Yes..


They're very cute!  I've looked at those many times online, but I've never seen them on a real person.  Now I'm wishing I'd bought them when I saw them on sale


----------



## chinsumo

Sammy, those leggings are dazzzzzlin'.


----------



## sammydoll

envyme- Thank you!  I love them too, and to think i first tried them on as a joke, hahaha :OP

claireZk- Aw, i got them on sale at Nordstrom a month or so ago for like $45, they were a crazy-amazing deal.  And seriously.. this was my first time wearing them.. wore them all night, standing up, drinking, dancing... super comforable!  I know i'm not helping now, i'm sorry you missed out!

chinsumo- thank yeww!  I felt super fancy-fab! ;o)


----------



## la miss

Sammy your leggings are fabulous!!! The boyfriend's not bad either na mean?!


----------



## sammydoll

lamiss- hahahaaa!  thanks!  I've been working on dressing the boyfriend and improving his style and whatnot.. he's 6'7'' and just like.. did not know how to dress to fit his body.. he was wearing the most horrid stuff (80's looking ski coats and track jackets that were just really fug and made that noise that nylon makes when you walk, hahahaaa).. he's so funny, i can tell he's really getting into clothes more now, he'll stand with his thumbs tucked in his jean pockets and stuff :OP  But yeahhhhh, he's totally adorablleee *sigghh*


----------



## priiin

Sammy- Fun leggings! You look great  Wow BF is 6'7? Cool!


----------



## wordpast

^ I know 6'7! I love tall guys!


----------



## wivinia

sillygooose said:


> thank you! :shame: the dress is H&M (comes in blue and white/blue stripes as well) and the booties are from Hongkong!



thanks for the reply! but can't get either where i stay ush:


----------



## topman

retro shirt
rugged pant
dirty chucks
nike jacket


----------



## SonOz

This is my first post in this forum..I read and look at what everyone is wearing everyday so I guess its only fair to step out of my comfort zone a little and post my own outfits.





Banana Republic Top
Banana Republic Sweater
Rock n Republic Jeans
Michelle Vale "Travesti"


----------



## claireZk

^ I LOVE the sweater and jeans!  I wanna see the shoesssssss!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*iluvshopin*: Love your outfit, looks put together so well!
*Sammy*: Gorgeous shoes, and the leggings are TDFFF!!! 
*SonOz:* Love the pattern of your BR top, very cute!


----------



## jjensen

IWearHeels said:


> I wore this yesterday to go shopping and movies. Erin Fetherston for target top, J brand Lovestory 22 inch 722 in ink jeans from TOBi.com Oliver goldsmith Audrey sunglasses and my shoes are marc by marc jacobs platforms and my bag is LAMB.



Love the way you look. Cute sun glasses! Now I really want the lovestory jeans. Do they really run big?


----------



## sillygooose

yesterday!!


----------



## wordpast

^^^OMG you are so stylish it's sickening!


----------



## IWearHeels

Yes the lovestory does run BIG.. Its crazy. I wear a size 26 normally and i ordered a size 27 and those even fit tight around my waist and leave marks on my skin.. so i wish i went with size 28. They run HUGE. thanks girl


----------



## priiin

sillygoose- love that outfit. So chic yet casual.


----------



## 123donna

IWearHeels said:


> Yes the lovestory does run BIG.. Its crazy. I wear a size 26 normally and i ordered a size 27 and those even fit tight around my waist and leave marks on my skin.. so i wish i went with size 28. They run HUGE. thanks girl



Don't you mean they run small?  If you're normally a size 26, but a size 27 was too tight, it means the pants run small.


----------



## purplekitty

Everyone has such great style here! Good inspirations!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

SonOz said:


> This is my first post in this forum..I read and look at what everyone is wearing everyday so I guess its only fair to step out of my comfort zone a little and post my own outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Top
> Banana Republic Sweater
> Rock n Republic Jeans
> Michelle Vale "Travesti"



LOVE the sweater - is that last season?.  
The jeans fit really good too - which ones are they?  I know you said they are R&R but do they have a name or number?


----------



## sticks

i will never buy anything from korea online again without first seeing the actual product...shoddy quality control, spent $40 for my tailor to correct the "mistakes."





blue henley - old navy
navy striped cashmere/wool cardigan - gap
charcoal duffle coat - random korean brand
jeans - good society organic cotton
chukkas - clark's desert boots


----------



## SonOz

Ali-bagpuss...I bought those Rock&Republics 3 or 4 years ago.  I have two favorite pairs of r&r's and I could never find the same styles again.  I have had both pairs of these jeans patched in the crotch and other places too many times to count because I am so in love with the fit.  If anyone knows where I can find these type items, let me know.  I used to search ebay for the style numbers but gave up.


----------



## lawchick

the j said:


> Just bumming.
> 
> Grandpa x US Navy x 1950s peacoat
> Thrift x lambswool tneck
> APC x working on car all day knee-boob jeans (need a shrink)
> PS x Triumph boots


 
HOT!!!


----------



## mewlicious

Sillygoose, Plaid with leopard... I  that!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

SonOz said:


> Ali-bagpuss...I bought those Rock&Republics 3 or 4 years ago.  I have two favorite pairs of r&r's and I could never find the same styles again.  I have had both pairs of these jeans patched in the crotch and other places too many times to count because I am so in love with the fit.  If anyone knows where I can find these type items, let me know.  I used to search ebay for the style numbers but gave up.



Cheers SonOz - maybe I will just have to keep trying to find some good ones.

Does that sweater have buttons or anything?


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sillygooose*: LOVE the heels especially, but the whole outfit looks great. You have amazing style!


----------



## surlygirl

SonOz said:


> This is my first post in this forum..I read and look at what everyone is wearing everyday so I guess its only fair to step out of my comfort zone a little and post my own outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic Top
> Banana Republic Sweater
> Rock n Republic Jeans
> Michelle Vale "Travesti"


 
 That bag! Great outfit!


----------



## mewlicious

Ahhh the iphone, so cute yet taking such crappy pics sometimes 

Out to dinner with the DH

Urban Outfitters Silk Polkadot dress
Cape Jacket from Maquillage (Japan)
Chanel Jumbo Caviar Classic Flap
Urban Outfitters Pink tights 
Patent Mary Janes from Bonita (Japan)
Louis Vuitton Black and Transparent Inclusions
Louis Vuitton A la Folie Earrings and ring


----------



## SonOz

Ali-bagpuss...yes the sweater does have one button and a little tie thing.  I usually wear it as a top in itself b/c it really cinches in at the waist when buttoned but it works nicely as a cardigan type thing also.  
Surlygirl..Thanks!  I love this bag!!  I usually carry it over my shoulder but the other day my shoulders were so bulky from all my extra layers I decided to carry it with the short handles and loved it because the weight was suddenly off my shoulders.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*mewlicious*: LOVE your outfit, the pop of pink is very cute and I love your Chanel flap!


----------



## claireZk

^ I love the pink tights too!  That outfit reminds me of Minnie Mouse!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

SonOz said:


> Ali-bagpuss...yes the sweater does have one button and a little tie thing.  I usually wear it as a top in itself b/c it really cinches in at the waist when buttoned but it works nicely as a cardigan type thing also.



Wow - really.  You must have hidden those when you took the photo then because it looks as though it is just a cardigan with no fasteners at all, thats why I asked.  In that case, its even better - you had better send that to me now then!!!! Ha!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

cute outfits everyone!!
I really need to get round to posting mine!


----------



## jfhave

sonoz and silly goose, you guys look so cute, love your ensembles.


----------



## sammydoll

*Just put this together this afternoon.. my Valentines Day outfit! *
















*Just Cavalli Dress
Wolford Black Opaque tights
Stuart Weiztman black patent maryjanes
Balenciaga Anthracite First*


----------



## eliza

^Totally cute Sammy! I love your eclectic style, you wear your clothes well


----------



## cjy

sammydoll said:


> *Just put this together this afternoon.. my Valentines Day outfit! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just Cavalli Dress*
> *Wolford Black Opaque tights*
> *Stuart Weiztman black patent maryjanes*
> *Balenciaga Anthracite First*


Very nice!


----------



## sillygooose

Thanks again everyone!! :shame:

here's yesterday, day & night outfits! oops i think my mirror is very dirty!!!









this is my partyyyy outfit at night!! i wore topaz drop earrings (but it didn't turn up in the pictures) to match my otherwise out of place LV pochette! hah!









thanks again!! you guys! (:


----------



## itstiffany

everyone looks so great!


----------



## pisdapisda79

sillygoose, love both your outfits

sammydoll: that cavali dress is smokin hot


----------



## smallpaperbird

sammydoll said:


> Sorry i havn't been posting! I've been busy with the boyfriend  Here's an outfit i wore to a party on Saturday.. sorry they're not perfect outfit shots, but i thought they were pretty fun anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Zambos Dress
> Stephen Dweck necklace
> headband=Nordstrom
> glasses=Ferragamo
> American Apparel 'Vegas' leggings in gold
> Betsey Johnson heels
> not pictured- Balenciaga Vert D'eau City w/Pucci scarf attached


 
LVE the pants!!!!!!!!  and the WII in the background.  

i have been read this thread for awhile, i will post sometime.


----------



## smallpaperbird

purplekicks said:


> I bought a fur jacket at my local Salvation Army today for $10; I'm currently ripping all the seams so I can make a scarf out of it. In the mean time, I stepped into Raquel Zimmerman's shoes and modelled for Fendi's fall ad campaign.


fierce.:boxing:


----------



## NoSnowHere

You ladies are so fashionable!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sillygooose: *I'm in LOVE with all of the outfits you post! 
*sammy*: Gorgeous dress and maryjanes!


----------



## gnarlyds

Sammydoll, I am in love with those shoes.


----------



## pout

sillygooose said:


>



I'm in love with that dress, and you look so fab in it!!! Where is it from?


----------



## mastermemei

I love your outfits and here I am wearing loose shirt and short shorts because I'm just at home. boring! lolz


----------



## chinsumo




----------



## claireZk

^ Yay!!!!


----------



## IWearHeels

SillyGoose who designed your gray dress? also your short boots there? also who designed your black and white flats? so adorable!


----------



## edsbgrl

sammydoll said:


> *Just put this together this afternoon.. my Valentines Day outfit! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just Cavalli Dress*
> *Wolford Black Opaque tights*
> *Stuart Weiztman black patent maryjanes*
> *Balenciaga Anthracite First*


 
Sammy, you can rock anything


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone's looking good!


----------



## x joie

*sillygoose* I think you're the most stylish woman here! Simple, chic, but perfectly styled... I like the minimalistic approach you have to clothing.. and your bags are great too!  Keep the pictures coming please!!


----------



## mewlicious

Sammy and Chinsumo seriously fierce. You both are rocking attitude and awesome fashion choices.


----------



## Kent Wang

Corneliani sportcoat
Kent Wang shirt
Ben Silver tie
Kent Wang silk pocket square (discontinued)
Kent Wang double sided cuff links
Central watch strap
Pantherella socks
Martegani double monkstrap shoes
Atlas briefcase


----------



## sammydoll

^^ wow, i absolutely love it!  The shoes are by far the best, and i adore that they aren't RED but a more unique burnt orange colour.  Very nice!  Also love that you are mixing green+red in a non-Christmas-y way, i love doing that! :O)

edsbgrl- Thank you so much 
mewlicious- thanks, babe!
**
chinsumo- i always love your outfits!


----------



## JessicaDolly

Guess Premium Denim skinny jeans
Guess cowl sweater
Gold belt
Coach carly medium bag
Chestnut tall uggs


----------



## Danica

Kent Wang said:


> Corneliani sportcoat
> Kent Wang shirt
> Ben Silver tie
> Kent Wang silk pocket square (discontinued)
> Kent Wang double sided cuff links
> Central watch strap
> Pantherella socks
> Martegani double monkstrap shoes
> Atlas briefcase


 
Very nice!!


----------



## lawchick

^^ I agree


----------



## margaritaxmix

JessicaDolly said:


> Guess Premium Denim skinny jeans
> Guess cowl sweater
> Gold belt
> Coach carly medium bag
> Chestnut tall uggs



I love this! I have pretty much the exact same items in my wardrobe and wear them the same way! Love your bag


----------



## chinsumo

Claire, let's get hitched. I'll bring the cake. 

Thanks Sammy, I love all of your outfits equally. You're smokin in that pink dress. 

Thanks Mewlicious for using the 'F' word on me. F as in FIERCE. I love it!


----------



## vaclav

Kent Wang said:


> Corneliani sportcoat
> Kent Wang shirt
> Ben Silver tie
> Kent Wang silk pocket square (discontinued)
> Kent Wang double sided cuff links
> Central watch strap
> Pantherella socks
> Martegani double monkstrap shoes
> Atlas briefcase



Is your 5" cuff for, Thom B?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

JessicaDolly said:


> Guess Premium Denim skinny jeans
> Guess cowl sweater
> Gold belt
> Coach carly medium bag
> Chestnut tall uggs




cute!

& i have that exact same bag!


----------



## claireZk

chinsumo said:


> Claire, let's get hitched. I'll bring the cake.


Yay!!! 
You can pick out my dress too, since you clearly have better fashion sense than I do


----------



## pisdapisda79

Kent Wang: great attention to detail with your outfit


----------



## priiin

Kent- You look nice!  

Yay Claire! Congrats to you and chinsumo. So are you eloping to Vegas? Or is this a big wedding type of deal?


----------



## Kent Wang

Thank you, ladies.


----------



## sillygooose

was in a hurry again (what's new?), didn't have time to put on my shoes when i took this, wore dark silver python peeptoe flats with these!
thanks for all the kind comments!!!


----------



## claireZk

*Sillygoose*, you look fabulous as usual! 



priiin said:


> Yay Claire! Congrats to you and chinsumo. So are you eloping to Vegas? Or is this a big wedding type of deal?


Thanks Prin!  We haven't made any formal arrangements yet, but you can be a bridesmaid  


Kent Wang said:


> Thank you, ladies.


Kent- I feel silly for asking, but did you design the "Kent Wang" pieces yourself? If so, you did a great job.  I love all of the little details and everything fits perfectly


----------



## margaritaxmix

Congrats, Claire and chinsumo!!  
The first ever tPF wedding... -sighs- 

*Sillygoose:* Gorgeous as usual, love the color of your bag


----------



## cfred

sillygooose said:


> yesterday!!



What is the bag you are carrying?  Love it!  Great style everyone.


----------



## chinsumo

claireZk said:


> Yay!!!
> You can pick out my dress too, since you clearly have better fashion sense than I do



Yaaaay. And, I'm sure thats not true. So, we get to hit up Vera Wang, Lacroix, and Dress Barn, this is going to be so exciting! 



priiin said:


> Yay Claire! Congrats to you and chinsumo. So are you eloping to Vegas? Or is this a big wedding type of deal?



Thanks Priin, it is sooooo exciting. I think we're totally going to class it up and do a Vegas wedding. Because we're fancy like that.



margaritaxmix said:


> Congrats, Claire and chinsumo!!
> The first ever tPF wedding... -sighs-
> 
> *Sillygoose:* Gorgeous as usual, love the color of your bag



Alright, its official. Once it gets Claire's ok, every member of tPF will be a bridesmaid.


----------



## claireZk

^ Dress Barn?! 

Vegas is great, as long as we can go to the Elvis chapel.  And yes, all of tPf is invited to be my bridesmaids.  I expect everyone to wear matching hideous chiffon dresses, including Vaclav and Mr. Glennie


----------



## gucci lover

You never fail us sillygooose!!!   it!!!



sillygooose said:


> was in a hurry again (what's new?), didn't have time to put on my shoes when i took this, wore dark silver python peeptoe flats with these!
> thanks for all the kind comments!!!


----------



## claireZk

As excited as I am about my e-wedding, I was feeling guilty for crapping up this lovely thread, so I decided to actually post an outfit for once 

Delias cami
Coldwater Creek (yeah, I know :shame cardigan 
7FAM jeans 
MIA shoes
Latico bag
engraved SS necklace


----------



## gucci lover

i like it.  simple and well put together.  Nothing wrong with coldwater creek.  Now it makes me wanna check it out.. haha - thanks!



claireZk said:


> As excited as I am about my e-wedding, I was feeling guilty for crapping up this lovely thread, so I decided to actually post an outfit for once
> 
> Delias cami
> Coldwater Creek (yeah, I know :shame cardigan
> 7FAM jeans
> MIA shoes
> Latico bag
> engraved SS necklace


----------



## sillygooose

thanks everyone!!!  you guys rock!



cfred said:


> What is the bag you are carrying?  Love it!  Great style everyone.



it's miu miu nappa spring tote from S/S 07 in camello.


----------



## beautifulday32

Kent, The Sartorialist needs to visit Texas!  You belong on his blog!



Kent Wang said:


> Corneliani sportcoat
> Kent Wang shirt
> Ben Silver tie
> Kent Wang silk pocket square (discontinued)
> Kent Wang double sided cuff links
> Central watch strap
> Pantherella socks
> Martegani double monkstrap shoes
> Atlas briefcase


----------



## Tutu

The photo came out pretty dark, I wonder if you can see anything in it... Anyway,

-Black beret (not showing)
-Red lips  (not showing)
-Urban Outfitters boyfriend blazer
-Filippa K top
-Levi's
-Stella McCartney shoes
-Mulberry for Giles bag

And my poor little dog in his e-collar in the background...


----------



## Kent Wang

I wish I had more bags so I can post another outfit or two.



claireZk said:


> Kent- I feel silly for asking, but did you design the "Kent Wang" pieces yourself? If so, you did a great job.  I love all of the little details and everything fits perfectly


Yes, I designed the pocket squares, cuff links and shirts. Well, not like I had custom fabric woven or custom pieces fabricated (though I'm working on that), but I designed the cut, chose the fabrics, materials, etc. You can see more on my website.



vaclav said:


> Is your 5" cuff for, Thom B?


For you sir, the new Thom Browne runway show.


----------



## margaritaxmix

chinsumo said:


> Alright, its official. Once it gets Claire's ok, every member of tPF will be a bridesmaid.




I've always wanted to be a bridesmaid...


----------



## chinsumo

Yaaay bridesmaids^

Claire, love your outfit, especially the bag and the green top. And I agree, let's not drag this thread into the gutter.

Outfit:


----------



## iluvshopin

*Kent*...I agree attention to detail is amazing. Very well put together no doubt!!!



Rag & Bone Devi


----------



## chinsumo

^I love wide-legged trousers on tall women. Very chic.


----------



## lotusflwr

^ Yeah, makes me wish I were taller........ gonna have to stick with the skinny jeans.


----------



## claireZk

chinsumo said:


> Claire, love your outfit, especially the bag and the green top. And I agree, let's not drag this thread into the gutter.


Thank you dear 

Your outfit is badass, as usual! 



lotusflwr said:


> ^ Yeah, makes me wish I were taller........ gonna have to stick with the skinny jeans.


Have you tried a narrower wide leg (like 7fam dojos) with heels? I'm a little biased, because I've always LOVED them, but I really think anyone can wear widelegs 

*
Luvshopin*- I love your outfit.  It looks very comfy/ effortlessly chic


----------



## sillygooose

poker with some friends last night!


----------



## glossie

sillygooose said:


> this is my partyyyy outfit at night!! i wore topaz drop earrings (but it didn't turn up in the pictures) to match my otherwise out of place LV pochette! hah!


 
hi sillygoose, i love your wild hair. pls tell me where you got it done; if it's a perm, what's it called? how much will it cost? you look great, btw. thanks!


----------



## sillygooose

glossie said:


> hi sillygoose, i love your wild hair. pls tell me where you got it done; if it's a perm, what's it called? how much will it cost? you look great, btw. thanks!


thanks! it's a perm, called digital perm, it's pretty popular in Asia..costs about 100 USD??


----------



## glossie

forgot to tell you i'm in SG, sillygoose :shame: who's your stylist?


----------



## chinsumo




----------



## gucci lover

Aww i love it babygirl  soooo cute!! I want a perm now tooooo 
i love looking at all our outfits and thank you so much for all your help && PM's!!! 


sillygooose said:


> poker with some friends last night!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*iluvshopin*: Love your outfit. It's so simple, but absolutely gorgeous! You could model!! 

*sillygooose*: Gorgeous dress, very pretty print!

*chinsumo*: Great style! I love your signature pose and the shades..


----------



## meeowy

This thread is so fun, I am going to post a few of my outfits. I like to plan out my whole-week outfits in advance because I never wake up early enough in the mornings!  

outfit 1: work
outfit 2: house-warming party
outfit 3: weekend brunch 
outfit 4: work again

Pardon the dirty mirror...


----------



## gucci lover

Wow , i love all your outfits.  So pretty!!! 



meeowy said:


> This thread is so fun, I am going to post a few of my outfits. I like to plan out my whole-week outfits in advance because I never wake up early enough in the mornings!
> 
> outfit 1: work
> outfit 2: house-warming party
> outfit 3: weekend brunch
> outfit 4: work again
> 
> Pardon the dirty mirror...


----------



## sunbeamy

Everyone look GREAT!! I MISS YOU ALL!!


----------



## forever21

^^ Sunbeamy, you look gorgeous!  The dress looks like it was made for you!  Where did you get it from, if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you sweet!! I bought the dress from you! ---->forever21! LOL


----------



## eliza

Chinsumo, i LOVE this look. The scarf is awesome, is it one of the full circle styles?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

*sillygoose*- what are those black oxford type shoes you always wear? i LOVE them!!


----------



## sillygooose

*margaritaxmix *thank you you're so sweet!!! 

*Gucci lover* thankss babe!!! glad i could help 

*MichelleAntonia* thank youu! they're actually gray patent, by a hongkong local brand!!


----------



## blew415

love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  You two ladies are gorgeous!


----------



## lakeharper

Vaclav, you look very sharp!


----------



## glossie

hey *sunbeamy* you have so many more chanels in your collection  looking v ladylike as always


----------



## Shea

blew415 said:


> love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and



OMG, I love these dresses please tell me where did you get them!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*meeowy*: Gorgeous outfits, especially love 1 & 2 

*sunbeamy*: Missed your posts on here! The dress is beautiful, as usual. Can't believe it's from Forever 21!!


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks *Margarita,* you're a doll!

And *Eliza*, thank you! About the scar, it's just really long, and I wrapped it around about 2.5 times until I got it to look like that. Et voila.


----------



## meeowy

gucci lover, Blew415, margarita: Thanks for you compliments!  You guys are all so sweet!
sunbeamy: You are one hot looking lady!
Shea: I got my dress from Target (Isaac Mizrahi).  It was very cheap ~$30.


----------



## Shea

meeowy said:


> gucci lover, Blew415, margarita: Thanks for you compliments!  You guys are all so sweet!
> sunbeamy: You are one hot looking lady!
> Shea: I got my dress from Target (Isaac Mizrahi).  It was very cheap ~$30.



Wow, what a bargain!!!!!! I wish I was in the States... 

Anyway, it looks fab on you!


----------



## sunbeamy

*blew415, margaritaxmix* : Thanks for your kind compliments!

*meeowy *: Thank you! You are one hot~hot looking lady too!

hello *glossie *Thank you!:shame:


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: Gorgeous again  I love the rows of buttons on your dress and the Chanel!


----------



## FashionMIKE

Versace Jeans
Zanella Shirt


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Likin' the shirt Mike! Good to see you elsewhere than the LV forum!


----------



## FashionMIKE

margaritaxmix said:


> ^ Likin' the shirt Mike! Good to see you elsewhere than the LV forum!




HAHAHa.. I kno it's like I never leave :/  but I love this thread


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you so much, *margaritaxmix*! You are always so sweet!

today outfit..


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunbeamy said:


> Thank you so much, *margaritaxmix*! You are always so sweet!
> 
> today outfit..



You're welcome! 

It's hard NOT to say something sweet... you have such perfect style EVERYDAY. 
Like today, for example... so classy and elegant :okay:


----------



## IWearHeels

This is my Fendi black and white top, Marc by marc jacobs chrissie skinny jeans, Lanvin Black mary jane patent flats, disney couture bambi purple suede wrap bracelet, Oliver Goldsmith Audrey sunglasses, and my personalized Tylie Malibu bag with my name on it. Thanks


----------



## IWearHeels

sunbeamy who desigend your beautiful outfit?? so cute


----------



## glossie

*sunbeamy* did you wear a button-belt on that black dress or is the 'belt' part of the design of a tube dress? or was it two separate garments? similar question for today's outfit


----------



## sunbeamy

margaritaxmix : Thank you sweet!

IWearHeels : You look great!

glossie : Both outfits is mix and match...two separate garments


----------



## lumy_

pout said:


> I'm in love with that dress, and you look so fab in it!!! Where is it from?



I didn't see anyone answer: it's from the H&M Trend dep. (the section with the pink-ish labels, not all H&M stores carry that line)


----------



## margaritaxmix

IWearHeels said:


> This is my Fendi black and white top, Marc by marc jacobs chrissie skinny jeans, Lanvin Black mary jane patent flats, disney couture bambi purple suede wrap bracelet, Oliver Goldsmith Audrey sunglasses, and my personalized Tylie Malibu bag with my name on it. Thanks



Love it, very casual style! Cute flats and top!


----------



## mastermemei

Here's my outfit for today 
I love the color red .


----------



## sunbeamy

mastermemei : I love the color and cutting of your top.  It look perfectly nice on you!

today outfit..


----------



## margaritaxmix

*mastermei*: The color suits you perfectly!

*sunbeamy*: You have the prettiest dresses! May I ask where this one's from?


----------



## pokipoki

sunbeamy said:


> today outfit..


 

wow...i love everything about this outfit! you always have great style, do you seriously dress up like this everyday? do you mind if i ask where did u get each piece from? except the shoe and the purse. thankss


----------



## sep

sillygooose said:


> was in a hurry again (what's new?), didn't have time to put on my shoes when i took this, wore dark silver python peeptoe flats with these!
> thanks for all the kind comments!!!


Loving this look!!


----------



## mastermemei

sunbeamy: thanks, it's on of my favorite top! I love your dress,I also want to dress up like that at work too bad I'll be over the top when I wear that. We only dress smart casual for work since we're just in front of the computer all day.

margaritaxmix: thanks! 

Here's my outfit for today, sorry for the low resolution picture


----------



## mewlicious

mastermemei said:


> Here's my outfit for today
> I love the color red .



Adorable top!


----------



## mastermemei

mewlicious said:


> Adorable top!



Thanks, I actually modified it. It was originally a mini dress with plunging neckline but I don't have anything to show off so I just clipped it into turtle neck top


----------



## IWearHeels

im confused as to why people post pictures here and dont tell what they are wearing.. designer?? i really like it when people share what they are wearing with us not just show us pics.....


----------



## sunbeamy

*margaritaxmix* : Thank sweetie! dress from dillards

*pokipoki *: Thank you!:shame: 
Both top and skirt is from singapore local brand.


----------



## QueenofPreen




----------



## QueenofPreen

sep said:


> Loving this look!!



super cute outfit!


----------



## angelie

sunbeamy ur outfits are awesome


----------



## QueenofPreen

sunbeamy said:


> Thank you so much, *margaritaxmix*! You are always so sweet!
> 
> today outfit..



Classic outfit. Very pretty!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

this is old, but i figured since i always look, i should post once at least!

paper denim&cloth jeans
banana republic coat
h&m scarf
via spiga boots
don't remember what was under the jacket! lol i think a black old navy tank and paper thin sheer sweater.





uh oh should i have cut off my head? LOL


----------



## Shea

Michelle Antonia, you are very pretty!

Sunbeamy, please post where you buy your garments because I don't want to ask you again and again what are you wearing  :s


----------



## margaritaxmix

*mastermei*: Love the new outfit...the shoes are pretty!

*QueenofPreen: *Very cute dress!

*MichelleAntonia*: Gorgeous jacket! I've yet to find a peacoat/double breasted trench for the spring...


----------



## sunbeamy

Shea said:


> Sunbeamy, please post where you buy your garments because I don't want to ask you again and again what are you wearing :s


 
ush:But most of my clothes are either from local brand (Singapore) or totally no brand.


----------



## sunbeamy

What I wore today


----------



## gnarlyds

sunbeamy, what do you do in the day that you get to wear such awesome, fancyied up clothes?!


----------



## QueenofPreen

Marciano Top
Forever 21 Cardigan
Rock and Republic Jeans
Michael Kors boots
Kenneth Jay Lane ring


----------



## QueenofPreen

Super cute outfit once again sunbeamy


----------



## QueenofPreen

margaritaxmix said:


> *mastermei*: Love the new outfit...the shoes are pretty!
> 
> *QueenofPreen: *Very cute dress!
> 
> *MichelleAntonia*: Gorgeous jacket! I've yet to find a peacoat/double breasted trench for the spring...



Thanks Margarita!


----------



## Biondina1003

QueenofPreen said:


> Marciano Top
> Forever 21 Cardigan
> Rock and Republic Jeans
> Michael Kors boots
> Kenneth Jay Lane ring


 

Your outfit is really cute!


----------



## QueenofPreen

Thanks Biondina!


----------



## QueenofPreen

chinsumo said:


> Yaaay bridesmaids^
> 
> Claire, love your outfit, especially the bag and the green top. And I agree, let's not drag this thread into the gutter.
> 
> Outfit:



Awesome outfit, I love that bag.


----------



## mastermemei

margaritaxmix said:


> *mastermei*: Love the new outfit...the shoes are pretty!
> 
> *QueenofPreen: *Very cute dress!
> 
> *MichelleAntonia*: Gorgeous jacket! I've yet to find a peacoat/double breasted trench for the spring...



thanks! people always stare at my feet when I wear that shoes
Like *sunbeamy* most of my clothes are also from local brand (Philippines) or totally no brand.


----------



## abandonedimages

I love this thread! So much eye candy!


----------



## abandonedimages

sunbeamy said:


> Awww...Thank you IntlSet & miss_ritz!!
> 
> wore this outfit to dinner with DH celebrating my BD 2 days ago


 
I know I'm late, but -- GORGEOUS!! _Everything_ you wear you look *amazing*, but _especially_ this!


----------



## sillygooose

*Sunbeamy* i like your black & white floral dress!!

here's my outfits!

the boyfriend shirt -->







with shoes. haha!

today, not very vday-ish but bf & i weren't doing anything so i guess it's fine :s


----------



## wordpast

^ cute as always!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: Love the print of your dress 

*sillygooose*: Great style as always! I LOVE the boyfriend shirt and the blazer from the second pic!

*QueenofPreen*: I like your F21 cardigan... very fun!


----------



## gucci lover

i don't know how you do it...~~!!!  you put the simpliest things together and it always looks fabulous.  So comfy and simple but SOOOOO stylish.  I  it.  You and the BF have a great night tonight  




sillygooose said:


> *Sunbeamy* i like your black & white floral dress!!
> 
> here's my outfits!
> 
> the boyfriend shirt -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with shoes. haha!
> 
> today, not very vday-ish but bf & i weren't doing anything so i guess it's fine :s


----------



## mastermemei

*sillygooose*: I love the boyfriend shirt,got to try that when I have a boyfriend lolz

Here's my outfit today, I'll be attending a friend's birthday. We'll be singing in a karaoke bar. My clothes are all from a local store


----------



## margaritaxmix

*mastermei*: That dress is too cute!!!


----------



## priiin

Wow everyone looks great. I haven't posted a picture in a while..I'm so lazy.  BF and I went to an early Valentine's dinner because it's so crowded.
BCBG dress, purchased at Saks I believe.
Not pictured-Chanel metallic reissue
Christian Louboutin black Very Prive


----------



## mastermemei

margaritaxmix said:


> *mastermei*: That dress is too cute!!!



thanks! I was thinking of wearing legging but I decided I'll just show off my legs lolz

sorry ladies, the picture is too big, I can't edit it


----------



## Sophie-Rose

cute outfits!!!!


----------



## DiorKiss

*Sunbeamy*!
Really, you have _such_ lovely outfits, I love them all. How do you do it? You look so beautiful every day!


----------



## annemerrick

My first time to post in this thread....this was my V-day outfit.  Pants are vintage Pucci...the shirt is from Arden B (bought it at Salvation Army for $2 about 6 years ago), and the shoes are Nine West.  The bag is my much loved Balenciaga metallic first!


----------



## Adriane

Oh My DOG!   That is one awesome outfit!  I your Pucci pants.


----------



## sunbeamy

*abandonedimages, margaritaxmix, DiorKiss, *Thank you all ladies for the sweet compliments!

*QueenofPreen* : Thanks! You look GREAT!! I like the combi

*annemerrick* : Gorgeous!

*mastermemei*  : You look really sweet in your pink dress!

*sillygooose *: Thank babe! Great style as always! Love it

Went for shopping today...


----------



## annemerrick

Adriane said:


> Oh My DOG! That is one awesome outfit! I your Pucci pants.


 

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## meeowy

I love your bag, *sunbeamy*!  Is that the Chanel Ultimate Soft or something?


----------



## artiksun

annemerrick said:


> My first time to post in this thread....this was my V-day outfit.  Pants are vintage Pucci...the shirt is from Arden B (bought it at Salvation Army for $2 about 6 years ago), and the shoes are Nine West.  The bag is my much loved Balenciaga metallic first!



very cool outfit!  i wouldn't have the guts to wear those pants, but you look great!


----------



## sonya

annemerrick said:


> My first time to post in this thread....this was my V-day outfit.  Pants are vintage Pucci...the shirt is from Arden B (bought it at Salvation Army for $2 about 6 years ago), and the shoes are Nine West.  The bag is my much loved Balenciaga metallic first!




Great pants!


----------



## chinsumo

Sunbeamy, Silly Goose, you guys are looking great, as always!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*priiin*: Beautiful dress! You guys look lovely together!

*annemerrick*: Gorgeous Bal and shoes! 

*sunbeamy*: Love your Chanel and top!

*chinsumo*: Very stylish and put together, as always. Love the coat.


----------



## priiin

Thanks margarita! He's manly enough to wear a pink tie. Brave, no?


----------



## Spo0oky

sunbeamy said:


> Went for shopping today...


 
I'm sorry but I have to say this... U have one of the most amazing styles that I ever seen... (this is a guy opinion) U have a great body, great clothing and even more amazing shoes and bags. U always look chic and sofisticated... U should be a stylist! I know many girls that would kill to have u sense of style...


----------



## Bag Fetish

JessicaDolly said:


>



 Love your hair, do you have extensions ?


----------



## envyme

annemerrick said:


> My first time to post in this thread....this was my V-day outfit. Pants are vintage Pucci...the shirt is from Arden B (bought it at Salvation Army for $2 about 6 years ago), and the shoes are Nine West. The bag is my much loved Balenciaga metallic first!


 
You look hot *Anne*!!!! I'm lovin the Pucci pants.


----------



## Indigowaters

Where is Bags4me?


----------



## KristyDarling

annemerrick said:


> My first time to post in this thread....this was my V-day outfit.  Pants are vintage Pucci...the shirt is from Arden B (bought it at Salvation Army for $2 about 6 years ago), and the shoes are Nine West.  The bag is my much loved Balenciaga metallic first!


OMG, loooooove this outfit! Those pants are divine!


----------



## bnjj

Spo0oky said:


> I'm sorry but I have to say this... U have one of the most amazing styles that I ever seen... (this is a guy opinion) U have a great body, great clothing and even more amazing shoes and bags. U always look chic and sofisticated... U should be a stylist! I know many girls that would kill to have u sense of style...


 
I agree.  Sunbeamy always looks fantastic.


----------



## randr21

going out on a saturday night in the city...

nicole miller bustier top, burberry skirt, jacques le corre vintage boots.


----------



## azhangie

Dinner and some clubbing tonite!!! Woohoo!


----------



## claireZk

*Priiin *and *azhangie*-- You both look gorgeous!



chinsumo said:


> Sunbeamy, Silly Goose, you guys are looking great, as always!



^I think you're forgetting something  ...


----------



## priiin

Thanks Claire! You're a sweetie 

azhangie- You look fabulous! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Suzie

annemerrick said:


> My first time to post in this thread....this was my V-day outfit. Pants are vintage Pucci...the shirt is from Arden B (bought it at Salvation Army for $2 about 6 years ago), and the shoes are Nine West. The bag is my much loved Balenciaga metallic first!


 
Stunning pants!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

posting for the first time - outfit du jour to a dinner party 

pic taken in my little sister's room for better lighting so kindly ignore the background lol!

in YSL leopard print low neck knit top (with a lace La Perla cami underneath), YSL wide buckle belt in black patent leather and J brand dark navy skinny jeans with black patent leather t bar studded sandals (not shown here)







not sure if i managed to pull the leopard prints off (i dread animal prints b/c i think they look fierce on me!! :s) but this top has an amazing fit and is incredibly comfy!


----------



## eliza

ladydeluxe said:


> not sure if i managed to pull the leopard prints off (*i dread animal prints b/c i think they look fierce on me!!* :s) but this top has an amazing fit and is incredibly comfy!


 
Girl, Fierce is a GOOD word, not a bad one!

The top is hot.


----------



## QueenofPreen

today, not very vday-ish but bf & i weren't doing anything so i guess it's fine :s








[/quote]

so cute!


----------



## icechampagne

what I wore to dinner last night ...


----------



## mastermemei

sunbeamy said:


> *mastermemei*  : You look really sweet in your pink dress!
> 
> 
> Went for shopping today...



thanks and you look great as always! I  your style

I just want to share this. Yesterday, I went shopping with my friend and I saw this lovely boots but then I just settled to a cute pair of flats since it will be too weird to wear boots unless I'm an actress or something because of the weather in my country


----------



## vickiness

love your outfit ladydeluxe! looks great on you!


----------



## miss gucci

icechampagne said:


> what I wore to dinner last night ...


i love your outfit..and your bag is well..
i'm want to buy that bag  but i still thinking wich colour...(dark brown or this on your bag)


----------



## margaritaxmix

*azhangie*: Love your dress!

*ladydeluxe*: Your YSL top is so pretty!

*icechampagne*: I looooveeee the LVOE Bandeau on your Azur!


----------



## sunbeamy

*Spoky*: Awww...That's so sweet of you!! Thank you so much for the sweet compliments!:shame:

*chinsumo *: Thank you! You got great style!

* bnjj, mastermemei, margaritaxmix* : Thank you ladies!

*ladydeluxe  *: That's a really nice top!  Looks great on you!

today outfit..


----------



## tomato4

aww everyone looks so cute!

sunbeamy - i love that dress/belt!


----------



## chinsumo

claireZk said:


> *Priiin *and *azhangie*-- You both look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ^I think you're forgetting something  ...



Whooops! Thank's for reminding me. Putting on the gloves and the mouse ears as I type.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: The dress is great, love the belt you paired with it! Simple but so gorgeous!


----------



## sillygooose

the Boyfriend shirt part II  wore this to watch jumper with the BF, was rather disappointed with the show though!

thanks everyone for the kind comments!!!  i love you guys!!!

love the outfit *Ladydeluxe*!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sillygoose*: Looks great! I saw Jumper yesterday too, and I have to agree... It wasn't AS bad as everyone said it was, but it wasn't that great either... I felt like there wasn't a real plot! But hey, good eye candy from Hayden  and I've always loved Rachel Bilson.


----------



## sillygooose

thanks margaritaxmix!! i agree! i think the idea is good but they didn't develop the plot properly, and rachel bilson is too summer-ish in the show i can't get over it even though i love her!!


----------



## ssmama

LoracNJ said:


> I love the dress in your second photo. Where did you get it?


 
Sorry I haven't read this thread in a while, it's a Target dress I got online for $12.99 and I've gotten so many compliments on it, thanks!!!


----------



## IWearHeels

who designed your jeans? your top? your jacket? your bag? your shoes??? love it all in the 2nd photos





sillygooose said:


> *Sunbeamy* i like your black & white floral dress!!
> 
> here's my outfits!
> 
> the boyfriend shirt -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with shoes. haha!
> 
> today, not very vday-ish but bf & i weren't doing anything so i guess it's fine :s


----------



## claireZk

chinsumo said:


> Whooops! Thank's for reminding me. Putting on the gloves and the mouse ears as I type.






sunbeamy said:


>


Your outfits always look nice, but I really loooove this one!!!


----------



## sunbeamy

*tomato4, margaritaxmix, claireZk *: Thanks you ladies!


----------



## sillygooose

IWearHeels said:


> who designed your jeans? your top? your jacket? your bag? your shoes??? love it all in the 2nd photos


Thank you *IWearHeels*!!! jeans by rock & republic, top by american apparel, jacket by max mara, bag by balenciaga, shoes by a HK brand called CnE.


----------



## *Lo

^^^Sillygoose is that the tomato city?  Its sooo gorgeous! I have the first and it makes me want a city now


----------



## sillygooose

^^ Lo it's a SS 07 rouge vermillion city! (:


----------



## davidlkl

great fit !


----------



## Viktorija

I like black and red. What do you think  about this


----------



## IntlSet

^^^
What software are you using?


----------



## ashsin

*sillygoose: *looove ur style...love the "boyfriend" shirts.. this may be a stupid q.. are they really ur boyfriends' shirts? coz they fit u really well.. so was just wondering...


----------



## ashsin




----------



## eskimo*gem

sunbeamy said:


>


sunbeamy this dress looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## sillygooose

ashsin said:


> *sillygoose: *looove ur style...love the "boyfriend" shirts.. this may be a stupid q.. are they really ur boyfriends' shirts? coz they fit u really well.. so was just wondering...


thank you! haha yes they are!! they're handmedowns from my BF cos he doesn't want to wear them anymore (probably cos he can't fit them anymore)!! they're rather big on me but i fold up the sleeves so it looks slightly more fitting (:


----------



## 123donna

Sillygoose, have you posted about what your job is?  Where do you work that you get to dress up so much everyday?  Just curious.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Viktorija said:


> I like black and red. What do you think about this


 

thanks for posting I can't wait to get this software, this just made my day


----------



## claireZk




----------



## miss gucci

~Fabulousity~ said:


> thanks for posting I can't wait to get this software, this just made my day


 
could u please tell me what is the name of that software??


----------



## Viktorija

"Victoria Clothes Organizer" has done my life
I create clothes kits for each case and weather


----------



## french toast

claireZk said:


>


I really like this!  Totally my style.  What jeans are those?  I wish I had purchased that Dominque Cohen necklace at Target when I had the chance, I am regretting it now.


----------



## claireZk

^ Thank you!

They're J Brand Joplin Palazzo jeans in Indigo.  They're suuuuper comfy- I *love *them!  

http://www.azaleasf.com/jbrwdnm1300ink.html


----------



## priiin

No pictures, but today I wore a simple outfit.
7FAM boot cut jeans
Christian Louboutin wine Rolando
GAP basic v-neck, white
Saks cashmere cardigan..very thin and light
Chanel GST


----------



## Tutu

Having a crazy day... Photo is missing my beret, but oh well.


----------



## sep

Tutu said:


> Having a crazy day... Photo is missing my beret, but oh well.


_too cute!_


----------



## margaritaxmix

*TuTu: *love the layering of your outfit.. it looks great!

*Claire*: I love Polyvore!  Great outfit, I really like that coat and the tote!


----------



## sillygooose

*123donna*, i'm still studying! i'm in my 3rd year in university!

*Tutu*, i love your outfit! looks so cute!!!!


----------



## gnarlyds

First wardrobe post!
I wore this the other day: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and then I changed into this: 






sorry if these images are really large!


----------



## claireZk

margaritaxmix said:


> *Claire*: I love Polyvore!  Great outfit, I really like that coat and the tote!



Thank you, dear 

It was just a boring everyday kinda ensemble, but I was bored so I was playing with Polyvore 

ps- the coat was from the clearance rack at Target so it was REALLY cheap :shame:
They might still have it!


----------



## chinsumo




----------



## chinsumo

Cute outfit claire!


----------



## eliza

*gnarlyds* - love your fun sense of style! i could never rock acid wash skinnies, not in this life!

*tutu* - love the layers, they totally work

*chinsumo* - sharp as always. you always look fantastic, want to give my bf lessons?!


----------



## 123donna

sillygooose said:


> *123donna*, i'm still studying! i'm in my 3rd year in university!
> 
> *Tutu*, i love your outfit! looks so cute!!!!



Oh! You dress up for school! I just wear jeans and a T-shirt, or a sweater when I go to class!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*gnarlyds*: Great outfits, and I love the backdrop! The McQueen pink skull scarf is TDF!

*chinsumo*: Looking very handsome today as usual, especially that jolly expression


----------



## lorenzo94580

sunbeamy said:


> *Spoky*: Awww...That's so sweet of you!! Thank you so much for the sweet compliments!:shame:
> 
> *chinsumo *: Thank you! You got great style!
> 
> * bnjj, mastermemei, margaritaxmix* : Thank you ladies!
> 
> *ladydeluxe  *: That's a really nice top!  Looks great on you!
> 
> today outfit..




Seriously Sunbeamy.. are you a model or something? every time I see your pictures, you totally have the grace and look of one!!


----------



## priiin

gnarlyds- Cute shoes in the second pic!


----------



## annemerrick

Tutu said:


> Having a crazy day... Photo is missing my beret, but oh well.


 

I love this...you look great!!


----------



## Tutu

Thanks everyone for the comments! Maybe I should start posting here more often...


----------



## claireZk

^ Yes, please do! 



chinsumo said:


> Cute outfit claire!


Thank you darling 

Yours is fantastic as always.  I like your cone head


----------



## claireZk

Tonights outfit

(I carried a Coach Gallery Pouch in signature khaki with dusted gold leather trim)...


----------



## starryviolet

What I wore today:
Juicy Couture Coat
Anthropologie top
Rag & Bone skinny jeans
Goyard tote
Lanvin flats!


----------



## french toast

claireZk said:


> ^ Thank you!
> 
> They're J Brand Joplin Palazzo jeans in Indigo.  They're suuuuper comfy- I *love *them!
> 
> http://www.azaleasf.com/jbrwdnm1300ink.html



ooooh J Brand, I should have known.  I really want a pair!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*claire*: Love the coat and top!! Great outfit!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks


----------



## Charlie

Claire, where did you get your coat from? I really like it.


----------



## claireZk

^ It was from Kohls (very cheap too)!  I couldn't find a pic of it, so I used that one.  It's exactly the same, except the lining is paisley instead of red


----------



## agnes01

I thought the coat in Claire's post look familiar!  I have it in orange from Boden.  If you go to www.bodenusa.com and enter in the search Washed Cord Trench   you will see the coat.  It comes in orange, pink, turq or the dark brown.  I have the orange and love it.  It was on sale and you may find if you call they have some in stock but it does not show stock on the website anymore.  This link might go directly to the jacket but I am not sure it will work     http://www.bodenusa.com/sale/col.asp?styid=WE176&segname=Women&segid=6&gpname=Coats+%26+Jackets&desname=Washed+Cord+Trench&gpid=11&gen=1&col=DPK


----------



## claireZk

french toast said:


> ooooh J Brand, I should have known.  I really want a pair!


I found mine at TJ Maxx.  They had one pair, they were my size and get this... they'd been marked down 3 times and they rang up *$20* (they retail for $218)!!!


----------



## twilight_sky

Who designed this dress? It is gorgeous


----------



## juu_b

everyone looks so nice : ) i will post a picture after my exams!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

everyone here has such GREAT taste!


----------



## Nymph

claireZk said:


> I found mine at TJ Maxx.  They had one pair, they were my size and get this... they'd been marked down 3 times and they rang up *$20* (they retail for $218)!!!



What a fabulous deal indeed! More  to you!


----------



## claireZk

^ Thanks!

Today:


----------



## juu_b

claireZk said:


> ^ Thanks!
> 
> Today:




love the shoes and purse!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*claire*: LOVE the shoes and the jacket.. goodness you have gorgeous jackets!


----------



## priiin

Claire, I love your jackets and your whole outfits!  My outfit today-(using polyvore, I love this site!)

Delias dress
Christian Louboutin black/red Architek
GAP cashmere cardigan
Chanel classic flap


----------



## claireZk

juu_b said:


> love the shoes and purse!!





margaritaxmix said:


> *claire*: LOVE the shoes and the jacket.. goodness you have gorgeous jackets!





priiin said:


> Claire, I love your jackets and your whole outfits!



Thanks ladies!  

Gorgeous outfit, Prin!


----------



## jjensen

Priiin, love your outfit! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Carmen82

Today I had a lazy day..black yoga pants, black tank, and grey Ya-Ya v-neck sweatshirt with Black converse all-stars and my new Black City. (sorry no pic)


----------



## baby of fashion

I'm going to do my homework now in a cafe with my friends then off to uni.. In the mood for black!! 
Black button down shirt (zara)
Black straight leg jeans (zara)
Black sleeveless long cardigan ( take a guess..zara lol)
Black patent belt (armani exchange)
Black ankle boots (nine west)
Burberry scarf and Burberry bag
White gold necklace with ruby pendant and a ruby ring (set from Damas Jewerly)
I love colors and would wear any color (except..BROWN) but today just black.


----------



## sammydoll

Hey everyone!  Sorry i haven't been posting, just been busy with school and the boyfriend.. and now i think i have the flu, yarrrgg!  This is from last week, went out to see an awesome band- Black Mountain. http://myspace.com/blackmountain 

Vince white shirt
Ibisco black belt
True Religion black Julie skinny jeans
LAMB crazy-high gold heels
Balenciaga Anthracite First
Tarina Tarantino red hair bows (one side)
handmade red medical cross hair thingy (other side of my head)  Bought way back yesteryear, forget the name of the artist.
Ferragamo glasses










^^ better pic of shoes


----------



## cjy

Sammydoll you always post the best pictures! Great outfits! You know to to pose for the camera!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*priin:* GORGEOUS outfit.. I LOVE the dress! 

*Sammy*: Cute as always, I'm in love with those shoes!


----------



## priiin

Sammy- you look great as usual! I missed your OOTD's! 
here's mine..





Random gold bangles
Tiffany toggle bracelet
Christian Louboutin Rolando (in the wine color, not black patent)
A&F tank *not pictured
Chanel vinyl Cabas
7FAM jeans in Mercer wash
GAP cardigan


----------



## claireZk

^ Cute!


----------



## mr. couturier

sammydoll said:


>



The brooch in your hair reminds me of '80s Yves Saint-Laurent.  Adorable, as always


----------



## sammydoll

cjy, margaritaxmix, priiin- thank you all so much!  And priiin, i'm so jealous of your CL collection!

mr. couturier- I really appreciate it!  The few times you've posted pictures of yourself along the forum you've looked fastastic :O)  I love all your vintage finds!  Also- i was just looking at vintage fashion ads the other day, love old YSL


----------



## priiin

Sammy, no thank you for posting your gorgeous outfits!


----------



## KristyDarling

Sammy -- love your latest outfit! Very clean, yet with a funky edge!

Priiin -- now that's how you do up a casual yet sexy outfit! Well done!


----------



## Tutu

I finally got a leather jacket yesterday!! I've been looking for one for ages, and then I saw the most perfect jacket ever on display at my local Zara 

So here's two photos, the other with the jacket open, the other with jacket closed.









Also posted them at MyStyleDiary (see my signature)


----------



## la miss

*sammy* you look so good all the time. 

*priin* nice outfits! I've got the same coco cabas but have never worn it once since I bought it. Thinking about selling it.


----------



## sammydoll

KristyDarling- Thanks!  It's fun being funky in different ways :O)

lamiss- hearttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## gnarlyds

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*priiin*: LOVE the cardigan and gorgeous Cabas! You have beautiful CL's as well!

*Tutu*: GORGEOUS jacket and I love your bag as well.. who's it by?


----------



## claireZk

Today was a blah day.  It was pouring and I felt like crap :s...

Paper denim & cloth jeans
cotton tank
cashmere turtleneck
Diesel sneakers
Pendleton wool/cashmere duffle coat (mine is a little different, it's a bit shorter & has less toggles)
Urban Outfitters bag
Bulova diamond watch
diamond studs
silver rolling ring


----------



## priiin

Claire that watch is AMAZING. It's beautiful!! Love your casual outfit. This is mine..very casual but cute. 

7FAM jeans in New York rinse
Gucci icon ring
Tiffany studs
Chanel vinyl Cabas
Lanvin flats
A&F tank
AE cashmere cardigan


----------



## claireZk

priiin said:


> Claire that watch is AMAZING. It's beautiful!! Love your casual outfit. This is mine..very casual but cute.


Thanks Prin 
I like my watch, too-- a lot of days it's literally the only color in my outfit.  I have a boring wardrobe lol. 

You're oufit is very casual cute indeed.  I love all your glamorous accessories


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Claire*: GORGEOUS bag and COAT!!! You have the best coats!! 

*priiin*: Love the flats, cardigan, and Gucci ring... I actually have been looking for a cardigan like that, may have to check AE out!


----------



## priiin

margarita- Thanks! You should definitely try AE. Sometimes you can find the best things there..but at times I don't like it because the store is a tad messy.  I'm OCD about these things.  Nordstrom has some cute cardigans too. Oh and GAP.


----------



## claireZk

Thanks Margaret


----------



## IWearHeels

cardigan is no brand dress is marc by marc jacobs black jeans are marc by marc jacobs my lanvin black patent mary janes and my newest MAYLE billie bag
Pink marc by marc jacobs top Marc jacobs jeans Lanvin flats and mayle billie bag


----------



## priiin

Cute flats!


----------



## bellabird

You gals are so stylish and pretty. 
Did Sunbeamy ever say which Signapore brand her clothing was? I just love those dresses. Can you help us out Sunbeamy? TIA


----------



## sunbeamy

hi bellabird, some of my dresses are bought from GG<5, Future State, M)phosis, Osmose.


----------



## Tutu

Missing beret; white pearls around neck, I'm not sure if you can distinguish them...


----------



## IWearHeels

gotta love the pearls!!!!


----------



## sunbeamy

today outfit..


----------



## juu_b

sunbeamy said:


> today outfit..



i love your shoes and the chanel!!!
i always read tis thread to see your outfits and sillygooose's!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*IWearHeels: *Love your flats and the top in the second outfit!

*Tutu*: Gorgeous dress, love the print!

*sunbeamy*: Beautiful shoes!!


----------



## artiksun

sunbeamy - who makes those black and white heels?  they are fabulous.

tutu - i can't really tell from the picture, but it looks like you have an awesome haircut!


----------



## lvpiggy

Hey ladies ~

decided to snap a quick pic before running out the door last night (i know i know, my bedroom is a MESS!  i'm in the middle of reorganizing, which unfortunately means taking everything apart first )  Anyway, i was wearing my new Roberto Cavalli stretch silk & lace dress & Louboutin Jaws peep toe pumps


----------



## claireZk

^ So foxy! 

Sunbeamy and Tutu, you look great as usual


----------



## claireZk

Today:
Brown turtleneck from Kohls
7FAM Caribbean bootcut jeans
Dark brown heels (Kohls?)
Goldenbleu Ainsley bag in dark brown (I removed the belts and used one of them as an actual belt )

Not pictured: Brown trench coat, sterling silver ring, small diamond studs


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy*: GORGEOUS heels, and the dress looks great on you!

*Claire*: Love the bag, and great idea about doubling them as a belt!


----------



## gingerfarm

*lvpiggy*, Nice Dress and heels!


----------



## bellabird

sunbeamy said:


> hi bellabird, some of my dresses are bought from GG<5, Future State, M)phosis, Osmose.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## sunbeamy

*juu_b, margaritaxmix* : Thank you ladies!

*artiksun *: Thank you. shoes from F21

*claireZk* : I love the combi! Lovely outfit!!

You are most welcome,* bellabird*!


----------



## azhangie

My outfit for today! I didnt have work and it was freakin hot!


----------



## Carmen82

Here is my outfit for today (excuse the messy hair and the dirty bathroom mirror!)

Ruched Ted Baker striped top
LaRok Rockstar cropped jacket (it's got a vest attached to it that can be removed)
Black leggings
Black leather boots
07 Black City


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Here are some of mine. They're going to be huge, sorry!:shame:

OOTD: J Brand jeans, Old Navy sweater, leopard belt, Loeffler Randall flats, carried a metallic green Botkier Trigger.





Forever 21 coat, J Brand jeans, Sigerson Morrison heels, Balenciaga bag





H&M dress, red patent heels, red Hobo clutch.





Forever 21 blouse, black pencil skirt, hot pink Sigerson Morrison heels





Forever 21 dress..loving it!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## leeem

azhangie said:


> My outfit for today! I didnt have work and it was freakin hot!



where'd you get your shirt?  i love it! it looks great


----------



## miss_ritz

You have such a great, chic style *~*Sassy*~*! And those legs! hehe, I am so jealous.


----------



## azhangie

Shirts from Norstrom, it was one of those BP shirts. 

-Sassy u look awesome! In eveything u had on! Totally jealous of ur legs! I wish i looked halfway decent in flat shoes.


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Thanks so much, *Miss_ritz* and *Azhangie!* One of the good things about being 5'10" is that I do look decent in flats, which is a blessing since I wear them ALL the time!


----------



## priiin

azhangie- Cute outfit!

sassy- I love your outfits! Your Forever21 stuff is amazing! I rarely find good stuff there.


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

priiin said:


> sassy- I love your outfits! Your Forever21 stuff is amazing! I rarely find good stuff there.



I rarely do either, but I've had good luck lately. I found that there's a direction correlation b/t the less time I spend in the store, the better the stuff I find. If I'm zooming in and out, I'm more selective.


----------



## Tutu

*artiksun*: Thank you  My hair is shorter from the back and gets longer to the front with these long streaks on both sides. The color is whiteish blonde with a black streak on the right side. I hope that gives you some idea..


----------



## Tutu

azhangie said:


> My outfit for today! I didnt have work and it was freakin hot!



Who makes your shoes??


----------



## priiin

~*Sassy*~ said:


> I rarely do either, but I've had good luck lately. I found that there's a direction correlation b/t the less time I spend in the store, the better the stuff I find. If I'm zooming in and out, I'm more selective.



I'll try to remember that and try it sometime.


----------



## azhangie

Tutu - they're Lamb by Gwen Stefani. Its called Daizy. They make it in blk too.


----------



## Tutu

azhangie said:


> Tutu - they're Lamb by Gwen Stefani. Its called Daizy. They make it in blk too.



Ooh, I wonder if they have my size...


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Here are a few more pics I took tonight when I was playing around with outfits.

I love slouchy Grandpa cardigans. This was a great find at Forever 21 as well.





This tunic has pockets..amazing!





Loose tops = lots of dinner





Party dress! Also from Forever 21.





I  these Beverly Feldman heels.


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

One more..I know you're sick of me.

This definitely needs some pants/leggings..


----------



## Nymph

Fabulous pics, Sassy! Who takes your pics? 

I'm 6", so I totally get being able to live in flats. But boy do I wish I had legs like yours!


----------



## azhangie

Seriously sassy how do u find such great things at forever 21? Everytime i go into that place its soooo messy i just walk right back out. Almost everything i try on is either too small or too big!


----------



## claireZk

^ Me too! 

All those outfits are great, Sassy!


----------



## Tutu

*Sassy*, I just have to say that your smile is amazing in every picture.  How do you manage it?


----------



## sonya

Great outfit!




Tutu said:


> Having a crazy day... Photo is missing my beret, but oh well.


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Nymph said:


> Fabulous pics, Sassy! Who takes your pics?
> 
> I'm 6", so I totally get being able to live in flats. But boy do I wish I had legs like yours!



Thank you! I finally learned how to use the self-timer feature on my camera, so I can prop it up and take pics of myself. My family would think I was CRAZY if I ever asked them to take pictures of me. LOL


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

azhangie said:


> Seriously sassy how do u find such great things at forever 21? Everytime i go into that place its soooo messy i just walk right back out. Almost everything i try on is either too small or too big!



I know, it can definitely be a crazy mess. I try to do a quick run through and grab only things that look like they're better quality, i.e. good drape of fabric, lined dresses, etc.. I also wear a Large in just about everything there b/c I am tall with broad shoulders. I think the clothes can look cheap if you wear them too small, IMO. Always better to be a little big and flowing.


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Tutu said:


> *Sassy*, I just have to say that your smile is amazing in every picture.  How do you manage it?



Thank you so much. :shame: I  smiling! I think I'm finally at a point in my life where I'm just happy with "me", so very happy on the inside as well.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Nymph said:


> Fabulous pics, Sassy! Who takes your pics?
> 
> I'm 6", so I totally get being able to live in flats. But boy do I wish I had legs like yours!


 
same here! Wish I was smaller, had better legs and was able to pull of cute dresses and killer heels!

*Sassy,* you look amazing! I like that your outfits are very simple and still have tons of style!


----------



## annemerrick

Sassy...where oh where did this come from????


----------



## la miss

*Sassy*, the tunic with pockets is tdf. I must get to f21 to grab some goodies!
Good job with the self-timer


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

*annemerrick* and *la miss*, that tunic is actually from H&M!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^I love it!!!  It is so unique!


----------



## sammydoll

Hey again!  Here's my outfit from today.. I'm calling it Ice Fairy Princess ;o)  Finally feeling much better today in regards to being sick so i'm pretty happy 

Betsey Johnson Black Velvet Coat (my favourite!  i wear it most days)
Karen Millen light grey top with metal/chainmail-like butterfly design on it
True Religion Light Blue Mini Skirt
Falke Cream Merino Wool tights
Via Spiga heels 
Tarina Tarantino hair flower
Yves Saint Laurent Vichy Downtown


----------



## priiin

So cute, sammy!


----------



## lvpiggy

Hi ladies! It's been just *gorgeous* out here in SF for the past few days!  heading out for a lunch date with girlfriends, decided it would be ironic to pay a subtle tribute to recent current events, hence the tank top!

(not sure why my stomach looks all pouchy today, don't mind that! ush

Random tanktop from the Bodeguita del Medio in Puerto Vallarta
Pieced miniskirt from A|X
Pigalle camouflage pumps from Christian Louboutin
Leather jacket from S.W.O.R.D.
Tan Sartoria Ginger Satchel from Salvatore Ferragmo
Sunglasses from Gucci


----------



## lizz

Sassy, your outfits are adorable! All of them . . . I especially love the Balenciaga city!


----------



## eliza

SAMMY, that bag is: To. Die. For. LOVE it!


----------



## priiin

lvpiggy- Already told you in the CL forum, but your shoes are gorgeous. THe whole outfit is so chic yet casual. I love it!


----------



## gnarlyds

sammy, the bag is amazing.


----------



## sammydoll

priiin- thanks, babe
eliza- thank you!  And the bag in your icon- i loved it when those photos were posted!  totally love that girl who decided to recycle a bag she was probably bored with and make it interesting for her again :O)  That's what fashion is about!
gnarlyds- Thanks!  I got it at the YSL boutique on Rodeo Dr. last June marked down almost $1000, the one time i had great timing with a bag!


----------



## eliza

^ LOL! I know, there is something strangely appealing about her totally defacing it. I always thought that if that chick were to put it on ebay, I would bid


----------



## arireyes

Bored today.  A couple of dresses I just got.  Not gonna wear those boots with the grey one though.  I think I'll just wear black pumps.


----------



## priiin

Cute dresses!


----------



## sammydoll

arireyes- you're so pretty, and have a look of one of my cousins in England! :O)  Love that second dress and the boots, i'd wear them together!


----------



## arireyes

You don't think they overwhelm it?  I don't know I havn't found shoes I love for it yet.


----------



## la miss

Thanks *Sassy*. I need to stop by H&M soon. *lvpiggy* you are freaking gorgeous! *arireyes* you have a very good look. The boots really make you stand out. Chic and modern. Me likes! *sammy* you are my fashion idol.


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

Everyone looks HOT today! 

Here's my OOTD. I had an interview at one of my favorite boutiques. Forever 21 top (couldn't wait to wear it!), black J Brand jeans, black Sigerson Morrison heels, plum Kooba Sienna, white J Crew Sybil coat (not shown).


----------



## claireZk

Sammy- I love love love your velvet coat! 



arireyes said:


> You don't think they overwhelm it?  I don't know I havn't found shoes I love for it yet.


I think the dress and boots look great together


----------



## arireyes

Sassy I love your look!  Very pretty.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sassy that top it too cute...love it


----------



## margaritaxmix

Wow, EVERYONE looks gorgeous....

*Sassy*: I especially love your looks, you're so gorgeous and have great style!
*arireyes*: Love the dresses, and the first pair of boots!
*azhangie: *Love the shoes!
*Carmen: *Lovely jacket!
*Sammy:* Cute as always!


----------



## pout

ugh, I'm so jealous of all you girls in your skirts and hot weather!!! 
it's still snowing over here, and I'm still wearing my big poofy jacket!


----------



## Tutu

This was so funny, I had to post it here XD
That's our older cat in the lower right corner punching our Italian Greyhound puppy in the face. On the left, our Sheltie looks at the two of them passively.
And of course, me in the middle, trying to keep the camera stable...


----------



## poshchick

This wasn't a daytime outfit, but this was what I wore out on my birthday:


----------



## Babestaaa

poshchick said:


> This wasn't a daytime outfit, but this was what I wore out on my birthday:



wow you look gorgeous! i'm not lesbian but i would be for u that night  lol!

happy bday!


----------



## sammydoll

lamiss- you're my favourite purseforum-er, sSHhhhHHHh!  haha

clairezk- thank you!  I got it last fall and i seriously wear it ALL the time, it's the best :O)

arireyes- thank you!  and yeah, i don't the boots are too much at all, maybe just minus the necklace and it would look a bit more clean? 

margaritaxmix- thankyewww!


----------



## poshchick

Babestaaa said:


> wow you look gorgeous! i'm not lesbian but i would be for u that night  lol!
> 
> happy bday!


 

 well, I'm not sure if that's a thankyou or not?! :shame: 

lol I guess it's a good thing ! 

xxx


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Tutu*: Your mirror is so pretty, and I love your outfit... funny cat story! 

*poshchick*: Absolutely GORGEOUS dress, it looks fabulous on you! Where's it from?


----------



## poshchick

Hey margaritamix! 

It's not a dress, it's a little skirt and top seperately... the skirt is from Topshop and top is from Zara!  No designer outfits for me here! lol

x


----------



## Nymph

^ A totally hot outfit for you though!


----------



## Viktorija

Sassy, you have good taste.
It's my set for business


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Sigh, everyone's such a good dresser here.  Can only hope to have your styles rub off on me. 

Sassy, I love that room you take your pics in!


----------



## chanelsuperhero

Viktorija said:


> Sassy, you have good taste.
> It's my set for business



I've been trying to make a prorgram like that forever!

it's like the program from clueless!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

why have i never ventured over to this thread before? i'm loving it!


----------



## Viktorija

chanelsuperhero said:


> I've been trying to make a prorgram like that forever!
> 
> it's like the program from clueless!!!


We are not Alicia  Silverstone but 
right clothes set is very important in our life


----------



## Tutu

Not going anywhere on Sunday, but just playing around with clothes


----------



## margaritaxmix

poshchick said:


> Hey margaritamix!
> 
> It's not a dress, it's a little skirt and top seperately... the skirt is from Topshop and top is from Zara!  No designer outfits for me here! lol
> 
> x



Who cares if it's not designer.. you look gorgeous in it!! 

*Viktorija: *Great outfit, love the polka dot top!
*Tutu:* You are ROCKIN that skirt..is it leather?


----------



## loverundercover

we had a gossip girls themed party and i crash-coursed watching my first episode (haha i know) before deciding on this


----------



## Tutu

*margaritaxmix: *Yes, it's a leather skirt with black lace on both sides that I snapped up on ebay


----------



## margaritaxmix

*loverundercover:* GORGEOUS dress!!! I LOVE it! And I'm also a Gossip Girl addict


----------



## sonya

Who designed this dress?

It's quirky yet feminine. You look great!




loverundercover said:


> we had a gossip girls themed party and i crash-coursed watching my first episode (haha i know) before deciding on this


----------



## Viktorija

loverundercover said:


> we had a gossip girls themed party and i crash-coursed watching my first episode (haha i know) before deciding on this


Try to change black on light pantyhose.

I like green for everyday deals


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

loverundercover said:


> we had a gossip girls themed party and i crash-coursed watching my first episode (haha i know) before deciding on this


 
OMG!!! TOO CUTE....very Blair w, imo.  LOVE IT!!


----------



## claireZk

Today- Brown polka dot sateen shirtdress from Target (worn with the sleeves down rather than folded up), Nine West ivory leather heels, Coach leather demi-pouch in bone, Akoya pearl necklace and studs.  Not pictured: vintage faux fur coat.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Love the shirtdress Claire!


----------



## mewlicious

loverundercover said:


> we had a gossip girls themed party and i crash-coursed watching my first episode (haha i know) before deciding on this



What a cute dress and love the theme party idea  You have to tell me who that dress is by


----------



## sunnibunni

Tutu said:


>



so i'm super late on this cuz i just finished readint like the last 150 pages of this thread (in installments as i'm supposed to be doing schoolwork)...but anyways is this the leather jacket from Zara? i've been dying to get a leather jacket!


----------



## sunnibunni

so since i posted this in the balenciaga thread like a million times last week can't hurt to post it here. it's my "i don't wanna look too shlumpy in class" outfit...a.k.a. american apparel v-neck tee, leggings, chanel flats, vintage belt i stole from my mom. oh and my new 08 magenta Balenciaga work. i look a little fatter than usual...hope it was just the angle.


----------



## FijiBuni

loverundercover said:


> we had a gossip girls themed party and i crash-coursed watching my first episode (haha i know) before deciding on this



Very very very cute! Love the outfit! Very gossip girls!!!


----------



## FijiBuni

poshchick said:


> This wasn't a daytime outfit, but this was what I wore out on my birthday:




Great dress, Your so pretty!!


----------



## vanessa225

Ooh, just checked out Polyvore.com!  It's way too much fun!
Here's a version of my outfit for Monday... Imagine it in brown & lavender, though...




Express pants (brown)
BCBG top (lavender)
Tahari pumps (brown)
Zymo leather bag (lavender)
J. Crew belt
Jade necklace


----------



## loverundercover

thank you *margaritaxmix, sonya, DeeDeeDelovely *(love the Hermes hunting sig!)*, mewlicious & fijibuni  *maybe I should start watching gossip girl to get more style inspiration 

*mewlicious, sonya *- picked it up at a small boutique, can't quite make out the tag, st. maric perhaps? took a tag pic for you guys






*viktorija - *thank you for the constructive comment. black tights are the only ones I have currently. was looking at coloured tights but was told they were a bit too 80's? I should look for a light pair too like you suggested


----------



## Tutu

*sunnibunni:* Yes, the leather jacket is from Zara. The price was 149&#8364;, I think.


----------



## claireZk

Thanks, Margaret! 
I felt like a Stepford Wife today :shame:


----------



## miss_ritz

poshchick said:


> This wasn't a daytime outfit, but this was what I wore out on my birthday:



Hope you had a blast... you look great!!


----------



## Tutu




----------



## sunnibunni

here's my outfit for today. had a bad weekend, but it's really warm in ny today so i wanted to dress fun so my bad weekend wouldn't become my bad week.






back of the shirt:





with my jacket:





picture's missing my magenta Balenciaga work. sorry about the messy room and tiny mirror. such are the woes of living in a college dorm.

edit: ew i look fat from the back. big pics are just all too revealing. anyways forgot to tell you what it is!
t-shirt (the vest is painted on) - h&m
jeans - uniqlo
flats - chanel
jacket - burberry
sunnies - chanel


----------



## sunnibunni

i'm super late on finding this thread, but anyway this picture stuck with me and i wanted to share my response.

"milk was a bad choice." - will ferell
the end.


purplekicks said:


> AF shirt
> random tee
> Betsey Johnson leggings
> Betsey Johnson heels


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunnibunni*: I ADORE your style! Love the Burberry jacket and t-shirt w/ vest! Gorgeous sunnies too... in that pic, you look SO much like Nicole Richie!

*Tutu*: Love your Burberry scarf! 

*Vanessa*: Great heels!


----------



## sunnibunni

aww shucks. thanks *margaritaxmix*! i hardly look like nicole richie. definitely not that thin...i never used to like her but i'm slowly starting to change my opinion of her...


----------



## IWearHeels

my outfit going to class, Jovovich Hawk for target top XS, Black skinny marc by marc jacobs jeans, Lanvin mary jane flats, Gucci sunglasses the ones rachel bilson has, and my LAMB bag!!!


----------



## Tutu

Love your outfit *IWearHeels*! (and your hair too)


----------



## jyc003

poshchick said:


> This wasn't a daytime outfit, but this was what I wore out on my birthday:



omg you are so pretty!  and i LOVE that dress.  could you tell me where it's from please?  thanks!!


----------



## i_wona

sheeeeesh, poshchick - you are so much like, well, posh spice! Only far prettier! Hot legs!



poshchick said:


> This wasn't a daytime outfit, but this was what I wore out on my birthday:


----------



## sunnibunni

here's me today. still freakishly warm in ny. it's almost spring-like!











wish my pictures weren't so big. but it's such a hassle to make them smaller. oh well!
ew i'm so bad at posing. i need to get better at that.


----------



## itstiffany

^ i really love your peacoat thing


----------



## margaritaxmix

*IWearHeels*: I LOVE your flats, sunnies, and JH top! Great outfit!

*sunnibunni*: Your Bal is TDFF  and I love the Chanel flats, very cute colors!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*sunni bunni*, i adore your chanel flats...the outfit with coat is fierce


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *itstiffany, margaritaxmix, *and *deedeedelovely* . i love my flats too. i've been wearing them too much though...gotta get some variety in there. but they're just so darn comfy and pretty. i'm gonna get something different going for tomorrow though.


----------



## IWearHeels

ooo LOVE Those chanel flats!!!!! can you post more pics of the up close? how much were those!! thank you everyone for your kind comments


----------



## sunnibunni

luckily i do have a picture handy. posted it in the non-bal purchases thread. here you go! oh and they were $550 before tax.


----------



## azhangie

^o wow...those are the cutest flats!!!! Sunni you look awesome! I love the bag btw!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *azhangie!* ack too many compliments! my head is so big i can barely concentrate on my paper.


----------



## Tutu

^ 

Me, I'm pretty boring today...


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu* - oh hush now. you're looking fab. love the bows. i'm a big fan of bows...yet i never seem to wear any. that needs to change. *snaps out of it* anyways i always love your pics. keep em coming!


----------



## lvpiggy

hrmmm can't decide on shoes for tomorro's outfit - might have to head straight to a girls' night out, but still want to look professional for the office! help?!?!?!? 

*A|X* black tank
*Guess* gray blazer
*575 denim* indigo skinny

with *Delicious* suede ankle boots:



with *Dior* open toe pumps:


----------



## gucci lover

i like the boots for the office and the pumps for girl's night out.  
Bring the pumps and leave them in the car and switch after work


----------



## Tutu

*lvpiggy*, your shoes are to die for...


----------



## sunnibunni

third post. this could become a regular things. makes me wanna dress better so i don't look like a shlump for all you guys. anyways here are the pics:
my lame attempt at posing.




got colder. back the thick coat.





i really wish i had better lighting in my room. my pics are always so dark.
so i'm wondering where all the original regular posters are. hope they come back. but in their absence i shall continue to bear the torch and keep this thread alive!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Tutu*: Love the sleeves of that top!

*lvpiggy*: Gorgeous lazer and hot booties!

*sunnibunni*: Cute dress!


----------



## violathebee

sunnibunni! i love your outfit..where did you get your checkered dress?


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *violathebee*! i got it from h&m. i cant remember when exactly.


----------



## agnes01

lvpiggy - they both look fantastic.  I think if you don't want to carry the shoes then the boots would work for both - they are really really nice!


----------



## prettyfit

tutu love the top! Sunnibunni you look great. Very youthful! 

Keep them coming girls and boys.


----------



## vlore

sunnibunni said:


> third post. this could become a regular things. makes me wanna dress better so i don't look like a shlump for all you guys. anyways here are the pics:
> my lame attempt at posing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got colder. back the thick coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really wish i had better lighting in my room. my pics are always so dark.
> so i'm wondering where all the original regular posters are. hope they come back. but in their absence i shall continue to bear the torch and keep this thread alive!



Sunnibunni, super cute the dress with the ankle booties...not everyone can pull off that look, but you sure did


----------



## Biondina1003

I LOVES the pink bbag!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *prettyfit, vlore, *and *biondina1003*!! you all are so sweet.
here's todays. didn't have time to think about it cuz i had to rush out for a midterm so i just kinda threw it on.









i'm getting the knack of this posing thing. soon i'll be ready for vogue! maybe i'll try the model hunchback thing next time...hehe. i need to clean my mirror.


----------



## azhangie

Sunni- Grl you threw that on?!? You are looking awesome. I always used to walk into midterms and class with sweats and some sandals and maybe a hat if i woke up really really late. You're those plp I envy...you look good going to a midterm.


----------



## SonOz

Red Theory 3/4 Sleeve Turtleneck
Kasil Trouser Jeans
Michelle Vale Travesti


----------



## sunnibunni

azhangie said:


> Sunni- Grl you threw that on?!? You are looking awesome. I always used to walk into midterms and class with sweats and some sandals and maybe a hat if i woke up really really late. You're those plp I envy...you look good going to a midterm.



haha. thanks *azhangie*. if only i owned sweatpants. i wore pajama pants to class once last year...it felt really awkward. the dress is cashmere though so it's super comfy and soft.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunoz:* Love the turtleneck!

*sunnibunni*: SUCH a cute dress, where's it from?


----------



## tomato4

sunnibunni where are those black booties from?! theyre soo cute.


----------



## sunnibunni

*margaritaxmix* - the dress is by vince.
*tomato4* - the booties are by belle by sigerson morrison. got em on shopbop a couple months ago on sale! come to think of it i got the dress on sale too...
thanks for the compliments you guys! it's so nuts to have people tell you you look good everyday. even when you don't think you do!


----------



## arireyes

just got this. Pants and blazer are Rag & Bone.  Not going to show my face. I got some new makeup that broke me out really bad!!


----------



## lvpiggy

well, after a spate of really nice weather, it's gone back to a bit of gray & fog here in sf, so in keeping with the weather, a more toned-down look today:

Blue sweater from Forever21 (but the brand is Twelve by Twelve?  *confused*) 
Black Halter dress w/blue embroidered flowers from A|X
Vertigo braided strap slingback from Carlos by Carlos Santana
Trianon canvas Sac de Nuit MM from Louis Vuitton


----------



## gucci lover

i love this look. you look great. so simple but so well put together. I love how you wear it 



SonOz said:


> Red Theory 3/4 Sleeve Turtleneck
> Kasil Trouser Jeans
> Michelle Vale Travesti


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - i love the look. so sophisticated and chic. just how i would love to look but i just can't pull it off...you totally do though.
*arireyes* - i'm a big fan of wide legged pants with a sleek heel. you look fab.


----------



## Tutu

Work today...






Little details: Thin pink headband, D&K locket, a feather necklace I just made this morning, the tee says "Fascionista", perfect for the little fashion fascist that I am. 

Hmm.... My posture looks somehow bad. :S


----------



## anniebobannie

arireyes said:


> just got this. Pants and blazer are Rag & Bone.  Not going to show my face. I got some new makeup that broke me out really bad!!



I am loving the cut, look, and fit of your blazer!


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu* - loving the pink hair! i missed it in yesterday's post. looking effortlessly stylish as always.


----------



## Tutu

^ I made a thread about my hair in the Beauty Bar; here it is if you missed it: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/crazy-hair-colors-258562.html


----------



## sunnibunni

^it looks awesome. reminds me of when Frenchie died her hair in the movie Grease. you wear it well.


----------



## surlygirl

SonOz - Love how you always look so chic! Your outfit is perfect! And of course, the bag! Still trying to obtain a Travesti of my very own. Love that bag!


----------



## sunbeamy

Looking at all the lovely ladies photos! Everyone look great!

Today outfit..


----------



## SonOz

Thank you Gucci Lover and SurlyGirl..its nice to hear good things..sometimes I feel so plain! 


surlygirl said:


> SonOz - Love how you always look so chic! Your outfit is perfect! And of course, the bag! Still trying to obtain a Travesti of my very own. Love that bag!


Surlygirl..I don't know if you are a member of Kataphileo but I received an email the other day that they are selling a Travesti for $400..I guess one of the girls is selling her handbag for a new one.  I don't know if they sold it yet..it was on Tuesday or Wednesday when I received it.


----------



## glossie

is that 2 separate garments or one, sunbeamy?


----------



## arireyes

I love this!  So cute




sunbeamy said:


> Looking at all the lovely ladies photos! Everyone look great!
> 
> Today outfit..


----------



## lvpiggy

Went out dancing yesterday with my BFF, thought I'd snap a pic of my outfit when I got home!

Black twist front tank from A|X
Black skirt from ING
Architek slingback peep toe pump from Christian Louboutin
Ciggy watersnake clutch from Jimmy Choo


----------



## lvpiggy

*sunnibunni - *thanks for the compliment!  i'm sure you look fab; nobody ever really thinks they have great style, that's why it's up to our fellow fashionistas to remind us how stunning we look!


----------



## vlore

Today's outfit- went to get a mani/pedi and run some errands. Very casual and comfortable.

White skinny jeans; blue top from INC; bracelet, necklace and flip flops from JCrew; and Fendi B. Mix large tote.


----------



## shopaholic81

sunnibunni said:


> thanks *prettyfit, vlore, *and *biondina1003*!! you all are so sweet.
> here's todays. didn't have time to think about it cuz i had to rush out for a midterm so i just kinda threw it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting the knack of this posing thing. soon i'll be ready for vogue! maybe i'll try the model hunchback thing next time...hehe. i need to clean my mirror.


 
love the dress, sunni. can i ask where it's from?


----------



## sunnibunni

it's a cashmere dress by vince. i bought it online on sale maybe...2 months ago? i've seen juicy couture with a similar dress...though not cashmere i think.


----------



## sunnibunni

lvpiggy said:


> *sunnibunni - *thanks for the compliment! i'm sure you look fab; nobody ever really thinks they have great style, that's why it's up to our fellow fashionistas to remind us how stunning we look!


 
that's true. very true. guess i'll just have to keep posting till i believe it myself!
hooray* sunbeamy*'s back! and looking stunning as usual. she never fails to impress.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunbeamy*: So glad you're back... gorgeous as usual! You pull your outfits off so well!

*vlore:* Love your tote and the top! 

*lvpiggy*: Stunning dress in your most recent post and love your LV Sac de Nuit!

*Tutu:* I can't see it very clearly, but the locket still looks really pretty!

*arireyes:* Great blazer!


----------



## nycbella

everyone is looking soo good. i really enjoying the pictures alot


----------



## sunnibunni

here's my pic for today. didn't have time to load it before work.





it started raining like crazy later on so i changed to boots but i'll save those for another day.


----------



## Tutu

^ Ooh, lovely! I just love shirt(dresses) like that, you wear it well!


----------



## aritziababe

Sunnibunni, I love your white shirt. May I ask who is it by? U look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *tutu!* i'm trying to wear things from my closet i don't normally wear. never thought it suited me but i was feeling it today.
*aritziababe* - thanks! i was having a seriously bad bang day so that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. my roommate last year gave me the dress. she didn't want it anymore. let me go check the tag. the tag says lux so it probably came from urban.


----------



## Tutu

The photo didn't turn out too well, but I'm wearing this very cute dress I bought from J&C yesterday for 15&#8364;  I also have on me the feather necklace I made yesterday. You can't quite see it in the pic, maybe I should post closeups? It's very cute, I must say.


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu *- hooray! i love plaid! i have a shirt that looks quite similar to yours.  the leather jacket.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunnibunni*: Love the shirt, the pleating is gorgeous!

*Tutu*: Your plaid dress is SO cute!


----------



## Viktorija

sunbeamy: beautiful dress
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I  create set for theatre and think about pantyhose color.*


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Very cute dress!


----------



## miss gucci

~*Sassy*~ said:


> One more..I know you're sick of me.
> 
> This definitely needs some pants/leggings..


 
very pretty dress...
look great on u..


----------



## miss gucci

sunnibunni said:


> here's my pic for today. didn't have time to load it before work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it started raining like crazy later on so i changed to boots but i'll save those for another day.


 
u look so great in your dress(shirt)...


----------



## Tutu

I found this beautiful top in my closet today and just had to wear it, even though it's not exactly warm outside!


----------



## Tutu

Off to the library, then school:


----------



## sunnibunni

wow *tutu*. it's really hard to pull of a leather skirt but you do it impeccably. love the top and the blazer. you look so japanese school girl. 

here's me today. i finally got my white boots back after i broke the heel off one crazy night. i'm gonna clean my room up sometime i swear!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Tutu: *Great outfits!! Especially like the second one!

*sunnibunni*: Love your striped sweater!


----------



## vickiness

*sunnibunni* i love your outfits!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *margaritaxmix* and *vickiness*!! all your comments make me feel so warm and fuzzy inside. how you flatter me so.


----------



## Tutu

*ma**rgaritaxmix*, I just noticed you asked me on page 278 about my bag... XD Sorry for not answering, it's Mulberry for Giles *
*


----------



## chinsumo

Tutu, Sassy, SunniBunni, you all look great.

SammyDoll, and the rest of you gals, would you please go post on StyleForum to show those guys how great you all look?


----------



## robins

chinsumo said:


> SammyDoll, and the rest of you gals, would you please go post on StyleForum to show those guys how great you all look?


It's not necessary - we're already visiting here.


----------



## chinsumo

robins said:


> It's not necessary - we're already visiting here.



Visiting, but not posting. Robin, correct?


----------



## Tutu

I just love plaid... :shame:


----------



## eskimo*gem

here's my outfit from saturday nite when i went out for drinks with friends. 
this is my first post on this thread, hope you all like my outfit, lol!


----------



## eskimo*gem

^^^
sorry about the messy room in the background! i was at an aunt's thats in the process of moving!


----------



## gucci lover

eskimo*gem - i  it!!!  sooooo hot!


----------



## eskimo*gem

thanks gucci lover!
it was such a cheap outfit, the high waisted skirt was £8 from Primark and the green vest top was £9 from Topshop!


----------



## slowlyfading

eskimo*gem, you look like Hayden Panettiere there! you look lovely!


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu *- i love plaid too! your mixing of plaids is awesome! love love love the tights.

*eskimo*gem* - the top is super cute and high waisted skirts =. 17...er...quid? and you look fabulous!


----------



## vlore

*Eskimo gem*, girl...you look good !!! Love the high-waisted skirt and the shoes !!! The shoes are awesome !!!


----------



## Biondina1003

sunnibunni said:


> here's my pic for today. didn't have time to load it before work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it started raining like crazy later on so i changed to boots but i'll save those for another day.


 

Oh sunnibuni, I love your shirt and shoes! Where did you get them?


----------



## sunnibunni

aww thanks *biondina1003*! the shirt was a hand me down from my roommate last year. i'm pretty sure she got it at urban outfitters. the shoes are chanel and i got them...at chanel!

so here's today. i see this outfit happening again sometime this week...this is the first time i've worn this sweater and i got it months ago! it's a bit kind of really see through but i didn't have time to throw on a tank underneath. oops.











and now it's time for some crazy studying. 2 midterms tomorrow back to back. i think i'm gonna die!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ LOOVEEEE your sweater, SO cute!!

*eskimo*gem*: Love the dress and color!

*Tutu*: You wear plaid so well!


----------



## lvpiggy

eskimo*gem said:


> here's my outfit from saturday nite when i went out for drinks with friends.
> this is my first post on this thread, hope you all like my outfit, lol!


 
omg i LOVE your shirt!!!   if i could find it i would buy one in every color


----------



## lvpiggy

OOTD! i've been such a total summer mood recently, lots of white / beige / tan purchases 

Tan sweater w/satin puff sleeves from *Papaya*
Black cotton skirt w/bows and side slits from *Mystique Boutique*
Beige fabric no prive slingbaks from *Christian Louboutin*
Gold color jersey classic flap bag from *Chanel*


----------



## vlore

*LVPiggy:* Great shoes...I just wish I could wear such high heels 
              and the purse...speaks for itself.

Congrats!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *margaritaxmix*! i'm loving it too. i've been in such a fun clothes mood lately.
*lvpiggy* - hot shoes! i hope you don't have to walk around too much in those.


----------



## mastermemei

*sunnibunni* I love your sweater and
*LVPiggy-*I just envy ladies who can wear those hot shoes.


----------



## icechampagne

sunnibunni said:


>


 
First of all..I love your style!!
& second - can you pleeease tell me the name/model # of those Chanel sunglasses?? I want them!  hhehe


----------



## sunnibunni

thank you *mastermemei* and *icechampagne*! i don't know if the sunnies have a name...but they're the 5120's. i love them too! i'm a big fan of big sunnies. go and buy! i'm glad i can help facilitate more shopping.


----------



## starryviolet

Who makes your sweater?



sunnibunni said:


> aww thanks *biondina1003*! the shirt was a hand me down from my roommate last year. i'm pretty sure she got it at urban outfitters. the shoes are chanel and i got them...at chanel!
> 
> so here's today. i see this outfit happening again sometime this week...this is the first time i've worn this sweater and i got it months ago! it's a bit kind of really see through but i didn't have time to throw on a tank underneath. oops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now it's time for some crazy studying. 2 midterms tomorrow back to back. i think i'm gonna die!


----------



## Tutu

*sunnibunni*, I just have to say that that is one cute sweater


----------



## Tutu

Usually not a big fan of white (I'm a messy person...), but what better color to do menswear than white??







I've been a bit costumey lately, tomorrow I'll wear something boring, I promise!


----------



## lvpiggy

*sunnibunni* - random aside - saw you're in NYC, and clearly from ur pix ur in uni right now - just wondering where u happen to go?  only askin cos i went to uni in NYC too   plus i'm going to visit for my bday and I'd love to get some shopping/boutique tips before i go!!!


----------



## sunbeamy

*eskimo*gem* : wooweee.. You're hot!! you have fabulous figure!! *envious~

*lvpiggy *: I love your Chanel & shoes!   You look great!

*sunnibunni*  : love~love both of your outfits! You got great style!

today..


----------



## vlore

*Sunbeamy: *love your dress and the bright colors! 
*
Tutu: *love the white outfit...looks very fresh!
*
Sunnibunni:* super cute sweater...and good luck on midterms!


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you, *vlore*!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy*: LOVE your Chanel and heels, gorgeous!

*sunbeamy*: BEAUTIFUL dress! The colors and pattern are soooo pretty! 

*Tutu*: You can really work the casual look - you have such a unique style!


----------



## sunnibunni

you all are so sweet! i'm feeling so much love. 
thanks *mastermemei!*
*
shopbopchic* - the tag on the sweater says M. Rena.  i got it at a thrift store in bethesda, md called the mustard seed.

*tutu* - thanks love! i'm diggin' the menswear. it's hot. the tie and the hat are !

*lvpiggy* - i go to NYU but i'm from nyc too. where did you go? as for shopping...depends on what you're looking for. uniqlo is a great place for jeans and sweaters and such. plus it's right on broadway in soho...tons of places to shop there. shopping around soho is a great workout for your legs and your wallet.

*sunbeamy* - thank you! you're too kind. that dress is killer. you look so chic as always.

*vlore* - thanks! i'm wishing myself luck too. but i'm finally done! one more day till spring break!  too bad i'm not doing anything fun...


WHEW! that was a lot. so here's my "2 midterms today on 4 hours of sleep so i'm gonna grab the first thing i see" outfit. it's a medley of things i've worn the past week or so because they were on the top of my "i've worn this already but it's not dirty" chair. apparently i have a lot of oddly named things...
ew...dirty mirror.


----------



## icechampagne

sunnibunni said:


> thank you *mastermemei* and *icechampagne*! i don't know if the sunnies have a name...but they're the 5120's. i love them too! i'm a big fan of big sunnies. go and buy! i'm glad i can help facilitate more shopping.


 
ok, thanks! is it just the lighting or are the edges in white? I remember seeing some black ones with white on the sides but I can't seem to find them on their site..I don't remember if it was another brand


----------



## sunnibunni

they are indeed white on the edges but just on top. here's a close up pic of them. hope you'll love em too!


----------



## icechampagne

ooh yay thanks!! 
I'm trying to decide between those ones, the Balenciaga ones or the Chloe ones now lol..I want them all!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunnibunni*: Love your sweater and skinnies! I'm going to have to go hunt down that thrift store - Mustard Seed - since I'm in that area of Maryland!


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you so much, sweet *margaritaxmix*!

*sunnibunni* : Thank you! You are looking great as always.

*tutu* : I love your recent outfit so much!! You look fab!!


----------



## sunnibunni

icechampagne said:


> ooh yay thanks!!
> I'm trying to decide between those ones, the Balenciaga ones or the Chloe ones now lol..I want them all!



haha. uh-oh. sounds like you have quite a dilemma.

*margaritaxmix* - thank you! yea you should look it up. there's not a whole lot there but it seems like one of those hit or miss places. my good friend is from bethesda and she knows all these great vintage stores there. there was another she recommended to me but i forget the name. i'll ask her about it for ya. 

*sunbeamy* - thank you!  looking forward to your next outfit.


----------



## sunnibunni

luckily my friend was online. so for anyone in the dc, bethesda area here are a couple of places to shop (according to my friend from bethesda):
the mustard seed
unique thrift store
annie creamcheese

happy shoping!


----------



## heartfelt

my outfit!  excuse the messy background and dirty mirror.


----------



## sunnibunni

ooh i love that white jacket. i'm actually looking for something quite similar. loving the brown boots and bag combo too.


----------



## Cleankutazn

@ all the women here


----------



## Tutu

I bought a black turban from H&M today and decided to wear it to school, because my hair is kind of dirty today... 

And thanks everyone for your kind replies! I'm in a hurry so I can't name you all, but you know who you are!


----------



## Biondina1003

^^^ Everyone looks great!


----------



## poshchick

Sorry just catching up with this thread! 

jyc003 - it's not a dress, it's a seperate top and skirt! Both from Topshop  

and thankyou iwona! xxx


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu* - you're killin' me with that jacket! i love it.

so i got my frye boots yesterday. hooray!  here they are on their first day out!
(i cleaned my mirror finally. but clearly not my room.)






close up shot.


----------



## lvpiggy

*heartfelt* - you look so adorable!  i'm always jealous of girls who can pull off those cream color felt jackets, if i wear that i just look like it ate me 

*sunnibunni* - no wonder the furniture looked so familiar!!!  i went to nyu too . . . i graduated in 01, I MISS THE SHOPPING!!!  i used to shop my way down from 4th st. all the way down broadway thru soho!!


----------



## sunnibunni

haha! i'm glad to see that *nothing* at nyu has changed in 7 years. and yes! shopping on broadway is so much fun! you should definitely check out uniqlo. it's a great place. i suspect you'll enjoy it too. i forget exactly what street it's on. near prince maybe? but "shop" down broadway and you'll hit it eventually.


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunnibunni said:


> luckily my friend was online. so for anyone in the dc, bethesda area here are a couple of places to shop (according to my friend from bethesda):
> the mustard seed
> unique thrift store
> annie creamcheese
> 
> happy shoping!



Thanks so much!! 

*heartfelt:* Gorgeous coat!

*Tutu*: Very well put together as usual!

*sunnibunni*: Great boots and I love the color of your dress!


----------



## sunnibunni

*margaritaxmix* - you're welcome...and thanks!


----------



## ~*Sassy*~

OOTD: See by Chloe top, J Brand Doll jeans in charcoal, cork t-strap wedges







And who doesn't love a jumpsuit?






There are lots of new pics on MyStyleDiary! http://mystylediary.stylehive.com/Default.aspx?user=lacoquette


----------



## envyme

^^^ You look gorgeous!! The jumpsuit is TDF!!!


----------



## Nymph

^^ I second the jumpsuit  I don't ever look as cute in a jumpsuit.

tutu - love your outfits!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I AGREE about the jumpsuit!! It looks GORGEOUS on ya! Love the fun print of the top in the first outfit too!


----------



## sunnibunni

i love the chloe and see by chloe spring/summer lines. if only i could afford it! and dang girl it's hard to look chic in a jumpsuit but you do it beautifully.  kudos for you.


----------



## sunnibunni

here's breaking in my boots day 2 + all things american apparel.






and for the full black and pink effect:





what happened? i cleaned my mirror yesterday!  oh well. doesn't help that the lighting is horrible but whadya gonna do?


----------



## lvpiggy

^^i love it!  v. bold color, but it works for you


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *lvpiggy*! i love the color pop thing. i was feeling bold in my new boots.


----------



## lvpiggy

my herve leger dress came today!! 

trotting it out on the town tonite w/ my LV boots:


----------



## wordpast

~*Sassy*~ said:


> OOTD: See by Chloe top, J Brand Doll jeans in charcoal, cork t-strap wedges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who doesn't love a jumpsuit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of new pics on MyStyleDiary! http://mystylediary.stylehive.com/Default.aspx?user=lacoquette



I love both outfits! Very cute!!!!! And I see you're in Atlanta so you get extra points for that


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy: *HOT boots! 

*sunnibunni*: Love the bright pink tights!!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *margaritaxmix!*
*lvpiggy* - you look fab in that dress. it's beautiful!


----------



## eskimo*gem

*sassy* - your see by chloe top is gorgeous!! i love it!!


----------



## eskimo*gem

lvpiggy said:


> omg i LOVE your shirt!!!  if i could find it i would buy one in every color


thankyou!! it's from topshop, and they come in white, navy, black, pink, yellow and the green i have on in the pic.


----------



## chinsumo




----------



## sunnibunni

*chinsumo* - love the sweater over button down. and the shoes! they're fab.


----------



## margaritaxmix

CHINSUMOOOO you're back!  Great SHOES! Looking sharp as always!

...anyone seen Claire lately?


----------



## daffie

lvpiggy said:


> my herve leger dress came today!!
> 
> trotting it out on the town tonite w/ my LV boots:


 
LV piggy - You look FAB!!


----------



## claireZk

margaritaxmix said:


> ...anyone seen Claire lately?


I'm here lol 

Hi Chinsumo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not posting my outfit today-- I'm wearing mismatched Juicy sweats  :shame:


----------



## [coco]

*LV Piggy* you have the longest hair i have ever seen!!


----------



## goyard

sassy, love the chloe top .


----------



## lvpiggy

*daffie* - thanks!  much appreciated 

*coco* - hehe . . . i've had the same hairstyle since elementary school   it's surprisingly low maintenance . . . . i haven't owned a brush in years!

saturday night's outfit:
Black ZG by Grimaldi Michael Mini Dress
Camouflage Christian Louboutin Pigalle pumps


----------



## toiletduck

I haven't posted here in awhile. I was feeling slightly less lazy today because I didn't do much.  I wore this outfit to get my nails done (hence the choice in footwear) and to hang out with my best mate.

Sweat-shirt dress: Moussy
Leggings: Zara
Footwear: Birkenstocks
Bag: 2006 Rose Balenciaga Motorcycle
Scarf: Faliero Sarti

The second picture is to show the dress by itself. No, I didn't cut those slits at the shoulders... 

Please excuse the dirty mirror!


----------



## claireZk

^ I LOVE your pink bbag!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy*: You have amazing hair.. and I love your dress!!

*toiletduck: *Stunning bag and cute sandals!

*Claire*: hehe, sorry, didn't see you post here for a while so was just wondering!


----------



## miss gucci

*toiletduck*
i have the same shoes but dark brown ...
and that is a one cute dress...
look good on u...


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - you always look so classy.
*toiletduck* - you wouldn't happen to have gotten that dress in the US would you? love the outfit. casual but stylish.


----------



## toiletduck

Thank you *claireZk, margaritaxmix, miss gucci and sunnibunni!

miss gucci:* I love my Birks!  They're so comfy and are perfect for after getting a pedicure 

*sunnibunni:* Sorry, I got the dress in Japan.  It's from the store 'Moussy' which can also be found in Hong Kong.


----------



## lvpiggy

*margaritaxmix*: thanks! i just got genetically lucky on that one . . . people always ask me where they should go get their hair cut, but i go to the cheap $10 chinatown places! :shame: thanks about the dress!! i was excited to wear that one out for the first time!

*sunnibunni:* aww much appreciated . . . i always try to go for the timeless look, but i don't always succeed 

i'm so late in posting this one!  ah well . . . 

green cotton drawstring tunic dress from A|X
black leggings from Tilt
black knee boots from Louis Vuitton
black Bardot shoulder bag from Gucci


----------



## Simone-xoxo

sunnibunni said:


> they are indeed white on the edges but just on top. here's a close up pic of them. hope you'll love em too!



These sunnies are T D F!!!!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

heartfelt said:


> my outfit!  excuse the messy background and dirty mirror.


very chic!!  LOVE the jacket!


----------



## Simone-xoxo

sunnibunni said:


> *tutu* - you're killin' me with that jacket! i love it.
> 
> so i got my frye boots yesterday. hooray!  here they are on their first day out!
> (i cleaned my mirror finally. but clearly not my room.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up shot.


Very funky!!!


----------



## gucci lover

HOT! you should go post in You Modeling Your Guccis!!!!!!!



lvpiggy said:


> green cotton drawstring tunic dress from A|X
> black leggings from Tilt
> black knee boots from Louis Vuitton
> black Bardot shoulder bag from Gucci


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *simone-xoxo*!! 

*lvpiggy* - damn girl. those boots are hot! love it.


----------



## gemruby41

*lvpiggy, toiletduck, simone*-great outfits


----------



## toiletduck

thank you, *gemruby!* I'm a huge fan of your outfits in the CL outfit thread too!


----------



## miss gucci

lvpiggy said:


>


 
i love your outfit....shoes,bag,dress are just fabolous...


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy: *HOT boots!!


----------



## claireZk

Everyone looks great! 

My outfit today:

Old Navy cropped, dark wash skinny jeans
Target black turtleneck minidress
Target back wool skirt coat
MIA black pointy flats





and I carried this bag:




Elliott Lucca Socialite Satchel in black pebbled leather


----------



## sunnibunni

^super cute coat and flats. effortlessly chic. 

here's me today. i'm just loving these boots and i thought it was gonna rain today...but it didn't. oh well but don't worry. i did switch it up and wear flats yesterday but i wore that same white striped sweater so it wasn't post-worthy.


----------



## starryviolet

sunnibunni, what kind of nail polish are you wearing? i love it!!



sunnibunni said:


>


----------



## daffie

lvpiggy - another gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## claireZk

sunnibunni said:


> ^super cute coat and flats. effortlessly chic.


Thank you!


----------



## lvpiggy

*sunnibunni, margaritaxmix* - thanks!! they were a total impulse purchase last year . . . 
*gemruby41, miss gucci, daffie* - i really appreciate the comments ladies - it's funny, when i get dressed in the mornings now, i always put things thru the tpf test, as in, is this outfit good enough to post?


----------



## sunnibunni

*shopbopchic* - thanks! it's nail hardener from duane reade. the color is pink parfait. i have a really neon pink one too that i got from ricky's.


----------



## lvpiggy

it's an lv kind of day . . . .

navy 3/4 sleeve w/ velvet trim from IRG
black cotton skirt w/bows & side slits from Mystique Boutique
black knee high boots from LV
black suhali leather L'Epanoui from LV










sorry ladies . . . . i'm starting to have repeats!


----------



## sunnibunni

^haha. i feel you. after a while i just tend to wear the same things over leggings over and over again. oh mystique boutique. every once in a blue moon i pass by it and reminisce. anyways...looking great! gotta love the lv accessories.


----------



## sunnibunni

here's today's outfit. let's call it...shades of blue. it was raining today but i'm so tired of my frye boots so i braved the rain in heels.


----------



## tomato4

sunnibunni, youre the reason im looking for a cute pair of heeled ankle booties!


----------



## sunnibunni

^teehee! thanks *tomato4*!  i hope you find the perfect pair. and post post post when you find it.  i always love to inspire more shopping.


----------



## mastermemei

^^ I'm your fan! really!


----------



## sunnibunni

waaah! thanks *mastermemei*!  i have a fan? aww shucks. you're too sweet.


----------



## eskimo*gem

sunnibunni said:


> here's today's outfit. let's call it...shades of blue. it was raining today but i'm so tired of my frye boots so i braved the rain in heels.


gorgeous dress! it's so cute! where did you get it?


----------



## RoseMary

lvpiggy said:


> it's an lv kind of day . . . .
> 
> navy 3/4 sleeve w/ velvet trim from IRG
> black cotton skirt w/bows & side slits from Mystique Boutique
> black knee high boots from LV
> black suhali leather L'Epanoui from LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry ladies . . . . i'm starting to have repeats!


 
wow, you have gorgeous hair!  is it real or extensions?


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *eskimo*gem*!! it's from h&m. one of the few things i've gotten from h&m that i continue to wear.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy*: GORGEOUS LV!  You wear it so well!

*sunnibunni*: Very cute dress!


----------



## miss gucci

*lvpiggy *it must be very hard taking care of your hair...
and btw...i can't find any worlds to your LV(i think this speaking for everything).....i just love them


----------



## lvpiggy

*sunnibunni *- glad you know mystique!  i remember when i started at NYU, mystique boutique was one of my favorite stores!  lost a bit of its charm since then, i suppose? btw . . . bravo for heels in the rain!  i always wear heeled boots in inclement weather!

*RoseMary *- i've literally had the same hairstyle since age six   what can i say, guess i always like the classic look 

*margaritaxmix* - aww thank you so much!  i always feel a lot of people never look beyond the monogram, but there are so many more lines to explore! 

*miss gucci* - thanks!  it's not actually too hard to take care of my hair, it's very fine, so i don't usually have to do anything . . . haven't owned a bruch since high school!  i just sort of finger comb it


----------



## lvpiggy

went out dancing tonight with my friends . . . i had been eagerly anticipating the arrival of my louboutin grey python very prives, so when they arrived today i *had* to take them for a spin!!

pink silk tank from bebe
dark indigo skinny jeans from 575 denim
grey python very prive peep toe pumps from christian louboutin


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Gorgeous as usual, love the whole outfit from the top to the shoes!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Sunnibunni, I LOVE your style!!! esp your burberry coat..makes me really want a plaid coat! Also you have gorgeous hair..how do you get so much volume on top? Any tricks you'd like to share, lol?


----------



## Keane Fan

JCinwrppingppr said:


> Sunnibunni, I LOVE your style!!! esp your burberry coat..makes me really want a plaid coat! Also you have gorgeous hair..how do you get so much volume on top? Any tricks you'd like to share, lol?




yeah omg! i LOVEE that burberry coat. i tried looking it up online but couldn't find it. how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Sternchen

Not very glam today...Baby is sick and I've already gone through 3 shirts because of it 

White bum-around tshirt, yoga pants and socks my grandmother knitted for me


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Took a few pics recently - thought I'd post 'em

Me today - aeropostale jeans tucked into folded black classic short uggs, H&M crew neck long sleeve tee, banana republic cashmere zip-up hoodie, medallion necklace from old navy, black balenciaga city, shades of purple/gold bobble ring from craft store





Oversized v-neck sweater-shirt-hoodie over black wife beater.  Large black plastic flower ring from Forever 21.  Jeans from aeropostale.  Tano origasmi leather clutch


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - those shoes are crazy hot. i can't imagine dancing in those though...ouch! but you look awesome of course.

*JCinwrppingppr* - hmm...i actually try to blow dry my hair flatter because i think it looks weird if my hair's poofy on top. my hair is actually chemically straightened and it's naturally super poofy and frizzy so i think it's probably my natural hair growing in on top. 

*keane fan* - thanks! i got the jacket at the burberry outlet in pennsylvania at the Crossings Premium Outlet. it was er...500 i believe? i got it last summer. 

*livinluxuriously* - your city looks fab! what year is it? and no engagement ring?


----------



## purplekicks

I just got some Hunter Wellies today and I'm very excited to wear them (if only it would rain!!).






And I have pictures from days earlier this week..





AA hoodie
AA tee
Cheap Monday jeans
UO brandless sandals
UO brandless clutch





AA tee (I swear by the tri blend, haven't you noticed?)
J Crew shorts
UO brandless gladiators
street vendor cuffs


----------



## mastermemei

Its too hot in my country these days! I'm off to the mall for a lunch out with friends. Everything from a local store


----------



## bulletproofsoul

purplekicks said:


> I just got some Hunter Wellies today and I'm very excited to wear them (if only it would rain!!).
> 
> 
> 
> And I have pictures from days earlier this week..
> 
> 
> AA hoodie
> AA tee
> Cheap Monday jeans
> UO brandless sandals
> UO brandless clutch
> 
> 
> AA tee (I swear by the tri blend, haven't you noticed?)
> J Crew shorts
> UO brandless gladiators
> street vendor cuffs



Oooh!  LOVE your wellies, they look hot on you!  And I love your style!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*LivinLuxuriously:* I love your accessories, all the jewelry is so pretty and gorgeous City! 

*purplekicks:* The Wellies are HOT on you - you wear them well! Great style. 

*mastermei:* I LOVE your shoes and the top! Very nice outfit!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

sunnibunni said:


> *lvpiggy* - those shoes are crazy hot. i can't imagine dancing in those though...ouch! but you look awesome of course.
> 
> *JCinwrppingppr* - hmm...i actually try to blow dry my hair flatter because i think it looks weird if my hair's poofy on top. my hair is actually chemically straightened and it's naturally super poofy and frizzy so i think it's probably my natural hair growing in on top.
> 
> *keane fan* - thanks! i got the jacket at the burberry outlet in pennsylvania at the Crossings Premium Outlet. it was er...500 i believe? i got it last summer.
> 
> *livinluxuriously* - your city looks fab! what year is it? and no engagement ring?



The engagement ring is on my ring finger next to the flower bobble ring in the pic with the clutch (left hand).  Look hard .  You can't see it in the bbag pic because that's my right hand silly!  

And my city is an 05


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks *SunniBunni, MargaritaMix,* and *Claire *

What I wore in NYC on Wed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My new Dries Van Noten jacket, which my friend spilled coffee on.


----------



## claireZk

^ Oooh a new pose!  I think that's my favorite outfit you've ever posted btw


----------



## chinsumo

Aww, thanks Claire. I do it just for you.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I LOVE your poses and the lighting in your pictures!  Great cap as well  Sorry to hear about the jacket, did it stain too badly?


----------



## chinsumo

^^No, thank god the new spring jackets are all tech fabric. It literally wiped right off, so I didn't have to kill her.


----------



## sunbeamy

everyone looks great!!! Miss everyone here!

 Have been real busy at work lately

Here mine...when for some shopping today


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ So pretty  I love your shoes and the color of your Chanel flap!


----------



## sunbeamy

margaritaxmic : Thank you sweetie~:kiss:


----------



## sunnibunni

*purplekicks* - cute wellies. i see the box back there. couldn't wait to put em on eh? and love your sandals. gladiator sandals are high on my list of things to get for spring. 

*mastermemei* - is it ever not hot in there? lol. some family is visiting from the philippines this week and it's about 45 degrees farenheit here. i'm sure they must be freezing. anyways...you look so safari chic. love it.\

*chinsumo* - loving the hat. i'm a big fan of plaid. you're looking very...pensive. love the art on your wall; did you make it? and ouch for coffee .

*sunbeamy* - your shoes are too cute. i love them. and the chanel goes without saying .


----------



## arireyes

Going to wear this out.  Development dress and Jimmy Choo's


----------



## gemruby41

sunbeamy said:


> everyone looks great!!! Miss everyone here!
> 
> Have been real busy at work lately
> 
> Here mine...when for some shopping today


 


arireyes said:


> Going to wear this out. Development dress and Jimmy Choo's


sunbeamy & arireyes-you look fabulous!! Great bodies too! I'm jealous


----------



## arireyes

sunbeamy said:


> everyone looks great!!! Miss everyone here!
> 
> Have been real busy at work lately
> 
> Here mine...when for some shopping today


 
I love this!  But I'm jealous becuase it's only 45 here!


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks SunniBunni. The artwork is all mine. I'm an artist.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

chinsumo said:


> Thanks *SunniBunni, MargaritaMix,* and *Claire *
> 
> What I wore in NYC on Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dries Van Noten jacket, which my friend spilled coffee on.



Absolute perfection!  Gorgeous!


----------



## mastermemei

*margaritaxmix: *thanks!*
sunbeamy*: great outfit as always
*sunnibunni*: thanks! its always hot here but summer is crazy hot! 
wow 45'F , when can I experience that!? I hope they can adjust well to the weather


----------



## meluvs2shop

~*Sassy*~ said:


> And who doesn't love a jumpsuit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of new pics on MyStyleDiary! http://mystylediary.stylehive.com/Default.aspx?user=lacoquette




OMG! where is this jumpsuit from? it looks amazing on you!
i need one.


----------



## fufu

Hi all, my outfit for today. Hand were shaking badly when taking these pictures >_< 






Red Tube with Denim Shorts





Close up of the Red Tube


----------



## Sophie-Rose

great outfits everyone... I keep forgetting to post my outfits... but I look like Sh*t today... thanks to a cocktail-hangover....


----------



## queenvictoria2

lvpiggy said:


> *margaritaxmix*: thanks! i just got genetically lucky on that one . . . people always ask me where they should go get their hair cut, but i go to the cheap $10 chinatown places! :shame: thanks about the dress!! i was excited to wear that one out for the first time!
> 
> *sunnibunni:* aww much appreciated . . . i always try to go for the timeless look, but i don't always succeed
> 
> i'm so late in posting this one! ah well . . .
> 
> green cotton drawstring tunic dress from A|X
> black leggings from Tilt
> black knee boots from Louis Vuitton
> black Bardot shoulder bag from Gucci


 



LOVE this whole outfit!!! Where can I get this dress from???


----------



## margaritaxmix

*fufu*: I love the top, so cute!

*arireyes:* That dress is HOT and I love your slingbacks!


----------



## margaritaxmix

queenvictoria2 said:


> LOVE this whole outfit!!! Where can I get this dress from???



I'm not *lvpiggy* but she listed her outfit above the photo.

It says her dress is from A|X (Armani Exchange)
http://www.armaniexchange.com/home.do


----------



## margaritaxmix

meluvs2shop said:


> OMG! where is this jumpsuit from? it looks amazing on you!
> i need one.



I'm not **~Sassy~* *either but the jumpsuit is by *Sea.

*http://www.pinkmascara.com/pinkmasc...t&pf_id=AAOIIDCKHLMFPBFH&dept_id=3528&s_id=0&


----------



## Lola

I love that long dress trend for spring so I picked up this long polka dot dress from Target.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Happy easter!  Very casual for our families 






Tee and sweater: Forever 21
Skinny jeans: Red Engine
Silver ballerina flats: Little shop in East Hampton, NY
Bag: (05) Black Balenciaga city


----------



## nana00

Lola said:


> I love that long dress trend for spring so I picked up this long polka dot dress from Target.
> 
> View attachment 390648


 
 I love the look of this dress! It's very girly & looks great on you, thanks for posting!
I think I need to head to Target tomorrow


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Lola said:


> I love that long dress trend for spring so I picked up this long polka dot dress from Target.
> 
> View attachment 390648



LOVE this!


----------



## kymmie

double post - my wireless signal waned!


----------



## kymmie

I need you to style my boyfriend. He is hopeless.

This is so off topic: I love the artwork in the background - is it your work?



chinsumo said:


> Thanks *SunniBunni, MargaritaMix,* and *Claire *
> 
> What I wore in NYC on Wed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Dries Van Noten jacket, which my friend spilled coffee on.


----------



## kymmie

Cute dress!  I am in love with polka dots lately.  And super long skirts and dresses.




Lola said:


> I love that long dress trend for spring so I picked up this long polka dot dress from Target.
> 
> View attachment 390648


----------



## miss gucci

*LivinLuxuriously ,.......*u look so chic....
*Lola .....*.your dress is amazing...*...*


----------



## melodysaw

I am so happy that I found this thread. How pretty and stylish everyone here.
  I need help: I have a wedding to go next week, Is it ok to wear something like the picture below?


----------



## agnes01

Melody - is it an afternoon wedding?  What country?  And what will the weather be like?  I think that will help everyone answer.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Lola: *the dress is AMAZING, you wear it SO well.
*LivinLuxuriously*: Love your Bal!
*melodysaw:* I agree with ^^ I think it depends on what the wedding will be like...


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

melodysaw said:


> I am so happy that I found this thread. How pretty and stylish everyone here.
> I need help: I have a wedding to go next week, Is it ok to wear something like the picture below?



It's a cute outfit - but as a soon-to-be-bride and as a girl who's attended many a NY wedding, I'd say absolutely not .  Again, adorable outfit for any other (less formal) occasion... but in my experience, and this could just be location-related (NY'er), weddings typically require more formal attire


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I am wearing my turtleneck sweater dress (black) from H&M. Black knee high boots Steve Madden, with ribbed super soft tights also black. Oh and gold accessories. I wish I knew how to take the flash of my camera so I could take mirror pics that can actually be seen


----------



## sammydoll

Hey everyone!  Been keeping busy but wanted to post my outfit from today.  Hope everyone is well

Alice&Olivia top
True Religion Johnny jeans
Balenciaga ss08 Bouton D'Or City
Tarina Tarantino red hair bows
Ferragamo glasses
not pictured, but.. Christian Louboutin Red Glitter Patent No Prive 














and the shoes, just so you get an idea


----------



## gemruby41

Looking so stylish *sammydoll*


----------



## melodysaw

Thanks for inputs.
  It is an event wedding at NJ this coming Saturday.
  Is it a sequin dress too formal? I am no body there &#8211; my husband&#8217;s cousin is the braid.
  I picked one blew at Lord & Taylor,


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sammy* - I LOVE your outfit, the shoes are absolutely TDF and I love the pop of color your Bal brings!


----------



## melodysaw

sammydoll said:


> Hey everyone!  Been keeping busy but wanted to post my outfit from today.  Hope everyone is well
> 
> Alice&Olivia top
> True Religion Johnny jeans
> Balenciaga ss08 Bouton D'Or City
> Tarina Tarantino red hair bows
> Ferragamo glasses
> not pictured, but.. Christian Louboutin Red Glitter Patent No Prive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the shoes, just so you get an idea


love everything you posted, the hair, the glass, the shoe, the bag...


----------



## WineLover

Hi all, this is my first time posting here. It's one of my favorite threads, I enjoy seeing everyone's stylish outfits.

Here's my Easter outfit
Tahari suit
Ann Klein shoes
and my brand new bag!


----------



## sunnibunni

*sammydoll* - hooray for new york goodies all at once! (greetings fellow bbager). wonder where you'll end up if you click your heels together three times.  and gosh darnit i've been meaning to get some bow hair clips. lookin' great. 

*winelover* - eek! heels in the dirt! love the red suit and heels with the black classic flap. so classy and professional looking.


----------



## claireZk

melodysaw said:


> I am so happy that I found this thread. How pretty and stylish everyone here.
> I need help: I have a wedding to go next week, Is it ok to wear something like the picture below?




I'm going to disagree with everyone else... I think that dress would be 100% appropriate if you wore it without the blouse, with a wrap, a clutch and strappy shoes.  Wear your hair up, some pretty jewelry and makeup and you'll look great! 

I think a sequin dress is too formal for a spring wedding in NJ..


----------



## WineLover

sunnibunni said:


> *sammydoll* - hooray for new york goodies all at once! (greetings fellow bbager). wonder where you'll end up if you click your heels together three times.  and gosh darnit i've been meaning to get some bow hair clips. lookin' great.
> 
> *winelover* - eek! heels in the dirt! love the red suit and heels with the black classic flap. so classy and professional looking.


 
sunnibunni-thank you for the complement, and yes, I was fussing at my DH the whole way, walking on tiptoes, but he insisted on taking the pic in front of his favorite tree!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

claireZk said:


> I'm going to disagree with everyone else... I think that dress would be 100% appropriate if you wore it without the blouse, with a wrap, a clutch and strappy shoes.  Wear your hair up, some pretty jewelry and makeup and you'll look great!
> 
> *I think a sequin dress is too formal for a spring wedding in NJ*..



I guess it depends on the wedding... I dunno.. my reception is in Jersey (Oct. 5), and I'd be pretty miffed if one of my guests showed up in that...:shame:


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Ahh Sammy you got an 08 yellow *dies*.  Not fair.  Not fair.  

Looks very fab.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*WineLover*: GORGEOUS bag and the red of your outfit suits you so well!


----------



## nana00

claireZk said:


> I'm going to disagree with everyone else... I think that dress would be 100% appropriate if you wore it without the blouse, with a wrap, a clutch and strappy shoes. Wear your hair up, some pretty jewelry and makeup and you'll look great!
> 
> I think a sequin dress is too formal for a spring wedding in NJ..


 
Wow, your good I just pictured a whole different outfit & it could work with the right accessories! I say if you don't want to waste $$ then go for it with the advice of Claire but if not I would look for something dressy & keep this for work. It's cute but as pictured looks too professional, good luck


----------



## eskimo*gem

wore this yesterday, it was a hangover outfit, lol!


----------



## eskimo*gem

sorry double post!


----------



## eskimo*gem

wore this outfit on thursday night for drinks with friends!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Love the dress and your sweater in the first post!


----------



## eskimo*gem

thanks margarita mix - the dress is topshop boutique and the sweater is all saints london.


----------



## dianne

hi girls,i see that you had a discussion about a wedding outfit and since i'm all dressed up to go to a wedding i decided to post my outfit!
It's my first time posing/posting here so P-L-E-A-S-E be nice!!!


----------



## missisa07

^You look gorgeous.  Isn't is so fun to get all dolled up for a special occasion?  I hope you had a great time!


----------



## margaritaxmix

dianne said:


> hi girls,i see that you had a discussion about a wedding outfit and since i'm all dressed up to go to a wedding i decided to post my outfit!
> It's my first time posing/posting here so P-L-E-A-S-E be nice!!!



So pretty! I LOVE your shoes!


----------



## queenvictoria2

margaritaxmix said:


> I'm not *lvpiggy* but she listed her outfit above the photo.
> 
> It says her dress is from A|X (Armani Exchange)
> http://www.armaniexchange.com/home.do


 


Thanks!


----------



## dianne

margaritaxmix said:


> So pretty! I LOVE your shoes!


Thanks you are very nice!The shoes are Chloe and i love them!


----------



## claireZk

Lovely dresses on this page! 

Margaret- I  your new avatar!


----------



## annemerrick

Not the best pic...and still trying to figure out if I like this shirt...or not!!  It is made from recycled scarves!!!  True Religion jeans...and Missoni shoes...which cannot be seen!


----------



## sunnibunni

^oooh i *loove* that top. it would be really hot with some leggings and wedges or something. definitely a keeper.  did you make it yourself? i wish i could sew so i can make my own clothes.


----------



## WineLover

Margaritamix,

thank you for your lovely comment.


----------



## margaritaxmix

claireZk said:


> Lovely dresses on this page!
> 
> Margaret- I  your new avatar!



Thanks Claire  

*annemerrick:* I love that top, so colorful!


----------



## annemerrick

sunnibunni said:


> ^oooh i *loove* that top. it would be really hot with some leggings and wedges or something. definitely a keeper.  did you make it yourself? i wish i could sew so i can make my own clothes.


 

I can barely sew a button!!!  No...the brand is Burning Torch...and they do recycled clothing!!  It would look cute with leggings and wedges...that's what it will be next time!!

Margaritamix...thank you!!!!


----------



## melodysaw

dianne said:


> hi girls,i see that you had a discussion about a wedding outfit and since i'm all dressed up to go to a wedding i decided to post my outfit!
> It's my first time posing/posting here so P-L-E-A-S-E be nice!!!


Thank you very much. Nice dress. I now got a good idea.


----------



## dianne

melodysaw said:


> Thank you very much. Nice dress. I now got a good idea.


Thank you too!
I'm sure you will come up with something,WE ALWAYS DO RIGHT?
Dear God i look HUGE in that picture,i hope i look thinner in reality!


----------



## sep

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Took a few pics recently - thought I'd post 'em
> 
> Me today - aeropostale jeans tucked into folded black classic short uggs, H&M crew neck long sleeve tee, banana republic cashmere zip-up hoodie, medallion necklace from old navy, black balenciaga city, shades of purple/gold bobble ring from craft store


 
_This photo looks like a magazine ad!_


----------



## CleoCouture

I've been meaning to post in this thread for some time now.  Finally today I had time to snap a few shots!

I'm wearing a leopard Nanette Lepore Blouse with a black Free People sweater and black silk waisted Alvin Valley Pants.  The shoes are Alaia.


----------



## jc2239

^^ you look amazing!  love the top .


----------



## annemerrick

I love the top, as well!!!  You look great!!


----------



## sunnibunni

love the outfit. and the top. hooray for animal print. i'm thinking don't tie the sweater? it's a bit little red riding hood? (just my opinion). but other than that it's very well put together.


----------



## dianne

CleoCouture said:


> I've been meaning to post in this thread for some time now. Finally today I had time to snap a few shots!
> 
> I'm wearing a leopard Nanette Lepore Blouse with a black Free People sweater and black silk waisted Alvin Valley Pants. The shoes are Alaia.


I loove your shoes!
I'm a "shoe person"...


----------



## lvpiggy

*queenvictoria2 -* thanks for the compliment! margarita mix was absolutely right, A|X summer 2007 i believe? not sure 

*margaritaxmix -* thanks for the lovely words as usual, and for acting as my stand-in to respond to queenvictoria2 when i went mia!! 

*sunnibunni -* you'd be shocked, louboutins are soooo comfy!! i danced from 10:30 until 5am last saturday in my architeks**

so. . . . the outfit is a repeat, but i'm reposting as i've rotated accessories! i actually like this ensemble a lot better than the last time i wore this dress:

Blue sweater from Twelve by Twelve 
Black Halter dress w/blue embroidered flowers from A|X
Black Ultimate Soft Foldover from Chanel
Grey python Number Prive peep toe pumps from Christian Louboutin


----------



## i_love_yorkie

first time post in here

red chloe paddy
red patent juicy couture flats
holister sweater
abercrombie denim skirt and tank

what do you think about the sweater? do you think it fits me? 
it's a large (im small)- i bought it and i thought it look good on me- doesnt it?


----------



## sunnibunni

^i like it. i probably wouldn't if it weren't slouchy and baggy. but it looks great.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*CleoCouture*: OKAYYYYY I'm in LOVE with your blouse and shoes!! 

*lvpiggy: *No problem, and you look so nice as usual! The CLs are STUNNING!

*i_love_yorkie:* I wish it were warm enough here for me to break out my A&F denim skirts  I think the sweater does look a bit big, but it doesn't look awkward big... it looks like it was meant be a bit slouchy like how you're wearing it.


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - love the outfit. as usual. i love the mix of low and high end. cheapy clothes (in comparison) with $$$ accessories.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

thanks sunnibunni and margaritaxmix for the inputs, i guess i will...keep wearing it, lol


----------



## CleoCouture

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful comments!!!

Sunnibunni~ I agree about the Little Red Riding Hood comment, but untied the sweater doesnt stay on my shoulders very well!  I've gone back and forth about if it's worth leaving them untied and having to adjust all day or not.  Alas it got to be too much so I go tied now! ...and I just bring a basket of goodies with me when ever I wear it!

LVpiggy~You look amazing!  Love the shoes, of course!


----------



## gucci lover

hahaha loved your honesty.  you look great regardless of being hungover!! 



eskimo*gem said:


> wore this yesterday, it was a hangover outfit, lol!


----------



## missisa07

*Wearing: 
*Dolce & Gabbana leather motorcycle jacket
Wet Seal top
Rock & Republic jeans

:shame: My friends made fun of me for buying a leather jacket because we're in Hawaii, but I find them to be so chic!  Oh yeah, and sorry for the blurry, dirty mirror pics.


----------



## nana00

annemerrick said:


> Not the best pic...and still trying to figure out if I like this shirt...or not!! It is made from recycled scarves!!! True Religion jeans...and Missoni shoes...which cannot be seen!


 
I also love this top , very Sienna Miller-ish !!


----------



## sunnibunni

missisa07 said:


> :shame: My friends made fun of me for buying a leather jacket because we're in Hawaii, but I find them to be so chic!



before i read what you wrote i was gonna say why would you wear a leather jacket in hawaii? that's nuts! but you're totally right. leather jackets are just so cool. it looks great on you.


----------



## antakusuma

my first post here. 

My favourite leather Jacket, new dress from Sportamax and my balenciaga city 08, GSH black...


----------



## margaritaxmix

*missisa07:* The jacket looks amazing on you!!! And I love your Inclusion bracelet too!

*antakusuma: *Gorgeous Bal, love giant hardware...


----------



## antakusuma

margaritaxmix said:


> *missisa07:* The jacket looks amazing on you!!! And I love your Inclusion bracelet too!
> 
> *antakusuma: *Gorgeous Bal, love giant hardware...


 
thanks so much. i love me bbag too! AND i love coach too...


----------



## Biondina1003

Everyone looks great!


----------



## Biondina1003

antakusuma said:


> my first post here.
> 
> My favourite leather Jacket, new dress from Sportamax and my balenciaga city 08, GSH black...


 



Who makes your leather jacket?


----------



## sunnibunni

*antakusuma* - i love the leather jacket with bbag thing. it's so rocker chic. and everything else is just too cute! are those tights or leggings? i'm just dying for some stirrup leggings.


----------



## CleoCouture

missisa07 said:


> *Wearing: *
> Dolce & Gabbana leather motorcycle jacket
> Wet Seal top
> Rock & Republic jeans
> 
> :shame: My friends made fun of me for buying a leather jacket because we're in Hawaii, but I find them to be so chic! Oh yeah, and sorry for the blurry, dirty mirror pics.


 
You look fab!  Very hip!  Love the jacket!


----------



## CleoCouture

i love this thread....it's so much fun!

Today I'm wearing yellow striped Alvin Valley Pants (yes, alvin valley again!), a cheap white top (target?) and enzo angiolini shoes!


----------



## sunnibunni

*cleocouture *- love the wide leg pants. they make you look so long and lean. such a cute summery outfit.


----------



## vlore

Today's outfit was casual- out to lunch with the girls. Enjoy!

DKNY sweater/jacket
Banana Republic white tank top
Limited jeans
Delman flats
Pale magenta Bal Step bag


----------



## antakusuma

Bionda- Mango. I regret not getting the cream version of this jacket as well! i totally love it. 

sunnibunni- thanks! i call them footless leggings. But not sure if there's a more official name. My male boss commented when he saw me leggings yesterday "why you don't have enough money to get proper leggings?" Jokingly of course... 

Anyway, here's my outfit for today. My leggings are royal purple!


----------



## antakusuma

CleoCouture said:


> i love this thread....it's so much fun!
> 
> Today I'm wearing yellow striped Alvin Valley Pants (yes, alvin valley again!), a cheap white top (target?) and enzo angiolini shoes!


 
i like ur bodytype... very slim and will look good in absolutely anything!


----------



## sunnibunni

*vlore* - day out with the new step. she looks fab! and i love the matching sweater and flats. 

*antakusuma* - your shoes are terribly cute. and gosh darnit where do you get your leggings? oh wait. you're not in the us. boo. love the outfit! 

so my bf has my camera. i'm hoping to get it back sometime soon so i can post again. in the meantime i'm trying to come up with some new combos. otherwise it'll start getting redundant. a shopping trip may be necessary soon.


----------



## manikaa

Antakusuma, I love love love the color of your balenciaga.


----------



## antakusuma

thanks manikaa. =) its the 08 Black GSH! 

Sunnibunni> thanks!! is there H&M or topshop? i never been to nyc.:shame: Theres always a large collection of coloured leggings in these 2 shops...


----------



## Tutu

It got cold in here suddenly so I have to wear my MbMJ coat... Oh, what a drag


----------



## mastermemei

WOW! Everybody looks great!
Anyway, here's my outfit for today. Everything from a local store, Gold semi gladiator shoes from Celine, my small purse from Nine West.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*CleoCouture - *love your pants and shoes!

*vlore* - Gorgeous Bal and flats!

*antakusuma - *Love the belted look of the dress and really cute flats!

*Tutu - *Great coat, and rockin the plaid tights again!! 

*mastermemei - *That color looks great on you, and cute sandals!


----------



## melodysaw

mastermemei said:


> WOW! Everybody looks great!
> Anyway, here's my outfit for today. Everything from a local store, Gold semi gladiator shoes from Celine, my small purse from Nine West.


I always like the green color. I wish the picture can show more detail of your shoe.


----------



## melodysaw

Tutu said:


> It got cold in here suddenly so I have to wear my MbMJ coat... Oh, what a drag


  I like the plaid tights that match the colors of your top. Cute hat and nice coat.


----------



## annemerrick

Both the top and the pants were bought second-hand, the shoes are Gucci...and my bag (not pictured) matches the shoes!

I love the above outfit with the pink Bbag...so cute!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*antakusuma* - guess i'll be making a trip to h&m soon. no topshop though i don't think. 

*tutu* - the plaid tights are glorious. loving the coat.

*mastermemei* - i love metallic shoes! the sandals are cute. 

*annemerrick* - looove your top. and the pants. they look great together.


----------



## sep

annemerrick said:


> Both the top and the pants were bought second-hand, the shoes are Gucci...and my bag (not pictured) matches the shoes!
> 
> I love the above outfit with the pink Bbag...so cute!!!


_i love your outfit!  very cute!_


----------



## eskimo*gem

vlore - i love your balenciaga step, i'm so jealous!!


----------



## sunnypoo

annemerrick said:


> Both the top and the pants were bought second-hand, the shoes are Gucci...and my bag (not pictured) matches the shoes!



i LOVE your outfit, especially the top


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> Both the top and the pants were bought second-hand, the shoes are Gucci...and my bag (not pictured) matches the shoes!
> 
> I love the above outfit with the pink Bbag...so cute!!!



Gorgeous ensemble, the top is amazing!


----------



## annemerrick

Thank you^^^^^ladies!!!  It was $7.00 (the top)!!!


----------



## CleoCouture

Thanks Sunny and Ant for the nice comments!

Anne...Your outfit is amazing!  I love  the pants!  Very sophisticated chic!  The shoes are great too...especially with a matching bag!

Master... I love your outfit too!  Very summery and fun!

Tutu...Fantastic coat!  

I wanted to post todays outfit, but I left my little memory card at the office!  But for the sake of participating...I'm wearing a purplish magenta jewel tone Marc Jacobs sweater, with black Alice & Olivia Pants, and black Via Spiga Mary Janes.  I'm carring my Yellow Stam that wonderfully contrasts against the sweater!


----------



## PHENOMENON

I wear this outfit too often:







Silk blouse, waistbelt, skinny jeans, bone peeptoes


----------



## sunnibunni

*cleocouture* - the magenta sweater and yellow stam sounds like a stunning combo. too bad no piccie. 

*phenomenon* - i can see why. it's a great default outfit. casual but dressy and the shoes are so cute. and holy cow i need to have your legs (in a non-creepy sort of way...kwim :shame.


----------



## vlore

Everyone looks fab! 

*phenomenon: *love the look of the high-waisted belt and the skinny jeans. You look great! 

*mastermemi: *the combo of white and green I love! You are sooo into spring! I love it!

*Tutu:* you are so lucky you have cold weather so that way you can wear such awesome tights! I wish I could...in Miami you can count the days that are chilly. But trust me, when they are, I take out my tights!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*PHENOMENON*: Gorgeous outfit, I can see why anyone would wear it "too much". The mix of the jeans and shoes is great!


----------



## mastermemei

margaritaxmix said:


> mastermemei - That color looks great on you, and cute sandals!


thanks! I adore the color green



melodysaw said:


> I always like the green color. I wish the picture can show more detail of your shoe.


I'll post my shoe's photo for you ASAP 



sunnibunni said:


> mastermemei - i love metallic shoes! the sandals are cute.


same here! when I saw these gold shoes, I grabbed it as fast as I can lolz

*CleoCouture* & *vlore*: thanks! I'm all set for summer
*phenomenon: *that's a classic ensemble. Love it!


----------



## lvpiggy

hello everyone!  you're all looking stylish as usual!  heh - my outfits are always so boring compared to everyone else's, and everyone @ work always makes fun of me for being "trendy" 

anyway, work outfit!  i was trying to coordinate so i'd have an excuse to wear camo pumps to the office 

black skirt from IRG
olive / red tank from Esprit
black blazer from Guess
camouflage 120mm pigalle pumps from Christian Louboutin


----------



## azhangie

Outfit for tonight...I have not yet decided which shoes to wear with my outfit. But then again my jeans are so long it doesnt really make a difference, i guess. 










Juicy shirred smock something (under the jacket)
Marc Jacobs jacket
Frankie B Jeans
Chanel CC logo pumps/ Christian Louboutin the cutout pumps





I cant decide which shoes I should wear...


----------



## azhangie

The side view of the other shoes ...

I COULD always just go out like this....but plp might think i'm nuts.


----------



## antakusuma

margaritamix>thanks! u're so kind!

Sunnibunni> can't wait till u get ur camera back! i wanna ooh and aah at ur outfits!

Phenomenon> envy ur legs. I'll wear skinny jeans everyday if i have that. and i'll wear short skirts that reveal my never ending legs. :shame:

Azhangie> love both shoes. if u're partying all night, go for the one with better comfort. 

here's my outfit for today, with my red fedora.


----------



## antakusuma

azhangie> i had a dog named piggy too. he was a pug. so cute...


----------



## azhangie

I love naming my pets after another animal...but piggy is very fitting for my dog. He eats and eats and eat then poos and poos and poos and then sleeps. 

-I am going to a bar/club - so I can both sit or dance. I swear if i cant decide by 10pm Im going to just wear one pair on each foot...I doubt people will notice. Hahahaaaa 

-Antakusuma- I just noticed you're from Shanghai!??! Awesome!! I was just there in Dec...My high heels were no use at all. I had to wear flat boots and sneakers...ugh.


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - great job with the matching. your CL's continue to amaze me.

*azhangie* - i say go with the Chanel because at least you get to see the tips and the CL's need to be shown in all their glory...but i guess it's too late anyways.  super cute jacket too.

*antakusuma* - oh how you flatter me. my outfits are terribly plain compared to yours. i love it. it's so funky and goes great with your bbag. and i love a good hat.


----------



## antakusuma

azhangie said:


> I love naming my pets after another animal...but piggy is very fitting for my dog. He eats and eats and eat then poos and poos and poos and then sleeps.
> 
> -I am going to a bar/club - so I can both sit or dance. I swear if i cant decide by 10pm Im going to just wear one pair on each foot...I doubt people will notice. Hahahaaaa
> 
> -Antakusuma- I just noticed you're from Shanghai!??! Awesome!! I was just there in Dec...My high heels were no use at all. I had to wear flat boots and sneakers...ugh.


 
My piggy was like a pig too. fat and round and gobbles up everything in a second. i once shaved him bald cos he had skin problems, so he was pink. like a piglet.

I am currently working in Shanghai. and yes it gets pretty cold here in december so need covered shoes, but u can still wear high heel boots! 

Have a BLAST tonight!

*Sunnibunni>* thanks for ur kind words!


----------



## cakelover

*antakusuma*, your bbag is gorgeous and you have great style! can i ask which country you got it from? I'm currently working in Shanghai too, and these few days I have been sooo wanting to get a city... but i'm not sure if it's available here? I don't think I can wait until I travel overseas!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy - *Gorgeous shoes and dress... I don't think you are too trendy at all, you always look very well put together!

*azhangie - *LOVE the Juicy jacket and cutout pumps!

*antakusuma - *Nice fedora, love the color!


----------



## azhangie

Sunnibunni - I actually did go with the chanel shoes. I didnt feel like getting beer/bacardi/spit/pee/dirty water stuck on the red soles. Hahaha..sounds disgusting.


----------



## melodysaw

lvpiggy said:


> hello everyone!  you're all looking stylish as usual!  heh - my outfits are always so boring compared to everyone else's, and everyone @ work always makes fun of me for being "trendy"
> 
> anyway, work outfit!  i was trying to coordinate so i'd have an excuse to wear camo pumps to the office
> 
> black skirt from IRG
> olive / red tank from Esprit
> black blazer from Guess
> camouflage 120mm pigalle pumps from Christian Louboutin



Your shoe is TDF. You have nice legs. I like your outfit very much.


----------



## melodysaw

I did not have time to shop around, so I came out with two outfits based the feedbacks from this thread. Help me decide which one to wear tomorrow. Thanks. 
  1. DVF dress alone. 
  2. French connection High-Waist Skirt and a old silk blouse.


----------



## daffie

^^Gorgeous outfit!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*melodysaw - *Love the skirt and heels! Beautiful outfit!


----------



## sillygooose

hi everyone!! haven't posted in ages, i've been busy/lazy/uninspired lately ush:
here's my outfit today when i took my new chanel flap out for a spin hehe








have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## wordpast

^ Lovely! I love the pop of color with the shoes.


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

My ensemble today


----------



## mustlovecatz




----------



## gucci lover

sillygooose said:


> hi everyone!! haven't posted in ages, i've been busy/lazy/uninspired lately ush:
> here's my outfit today when i took my new chanel flap out for a spin hehe
> have a great weekend everyone!


 
You loook *FAB*!!  so simple but yet so chic and so well put together!!  Uninspired Silly?  I think you look great with whatever you put on.  You made an excellent choice with the flap.  I can't wait to see what else you throw on


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sillygooose - *I've missed your posts, glad to see you back!! AMAZING outfit, love your flats and the Flap =  

*LivinLuxuriously - *Great scarf ... I have an OBSESSION with my new black spring scarf lately 

*mustlovecatz - *Love your top and MC Speedy!


----------



## chinsumo




----------



## mustlovecatz

MM thanks for the compliment! but where are you pics!?
(sorry if you have posted them before i really dont have patience to look through all 308 and find em lol)


----------



## purplekicks

I just finished studding an old fanny pack (that I never wore for the lone reason that it is a _fanny pack_)..


----------



## sunnibunni

*chinsumo* - looove the boots and the folded cuff.

*purplekicks* - that is one scary looking fanny pack and you are brave for wearing a fanny pack to begin with. loove the gladiators.


----------



## purplekicks

I seriously just choked/laughed when I read that *sunnibunni*!  I'm a total stud aficionado (in more ways than one )!!


----------



## sunnibunni

purplekicks said:


> I seriously just choked/laughed when I read that sunnibunni!  I'm a total stud aficionado (*in more ways than one* )!!



teehee! i feel ya.


----------



## sillygooose

thanks margaritaxmix and wordpast, i'll try to post more often!
awww gucci lover thanks!! i can't wait to see yours when you finally get yours too! which is soon soon right??


----------



## antakusuma

purplekicks> love ur gladiator sandals. agree with sunnibunni bout the fanny bag. but i like ur ATTITUDE... 

Its sunday, and i got monday blues already.


----------



## shockboogie

Your fanny pack is so badass! I'm loving it Kudos for rockin' the fannypack!



purplekicks said:


> I just finished studding an old fanny pack (that I never wore for the lone reason that it is a _fanny pack_)..


----------



## Varied_obsessions

This is what I wore to mass this morning. I'm now in sweats. 





Vintage dress and belt
Miu Miu flats
Jimmy Choo bag


----------



## nana00

Varied_obsessions said:


> This is what I wore to mass this morning. I'm now in sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage dress and belt
> Miu Miu flats
> Jimmy Choo bag


 
I love it, you must have looked sooo chic


----------



## margaritaxmix

*chinsumo - *Love it, the coat is amazing!

*mustlovecatz - *I posted once or twice here but I'm a high schooler so my style really isn't that amazing - usually just jeans and a sweater or tee 

*purplekicks - *That fanny pack is FIERCE! 

*antaksuma - *Love your sunnies... are they Wayfarers?

*Varied_obsessions - *The shade of the dress is gorgeous and I'm in love with those flats!


----------



## daffie

nana00 - I LOVE those flats!


----------



## sunnibunni

*antakusuma* - i'm diggin' the casual. and orange tights.  talk about brave.

*varied_obsessions* - too bad no modeling pic. you must have looked gorgeously stunning. the dress is beautiful.


----------



## nana00

daffie said:


> nana00 - I LOVE those flats!


 
daffie I wish they were mine but the pics posted are from Varied obessions


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Hi all, I decided to finally post a pic after lurking around here for awhile. I just want to say theres a lot of great outfits around here.  My favorite has to be Silly Goose very cool! Hopefully I can contribute some more.

Items worn
Bebe turqoise chain strap headband
Juicy Trench
Old Navy Jeans
Express Layered tees underneath (turqoise flutter sleeve and black LS)
Tory Burch flats 
Pashmina (orangey beige) Laila Rowe


----------



## gucci lover

^^ Mchelly, you look great!!

Hi sillygoose, yeahhhhhh i went to saks toay and took care of business... I have to wait to get it from Saks NY!


----------



## sunbeamy

*chinsumo *: Very smart outfit! I love this looks!

*sillygooose * : I've missed your posts..glad to see you back~  I love the colour of you flats!

*Varied_obsessions *: The shade of your dress is so pretty! Great choice!


----------



## antakusuma

sunnibunni> thks! love my coloured tights...where r urs????

margaritamix> yep! new wayfarers...heh... heres a close up. n where r ur pics!!

mchelly>keep em coming!

heres my outfit for today...


----------



## sunnibunni

*mchelly* - that coat is too cute. and the scarf completely ties (no pun intended) it all together.

*sunbeamy* - you never fail to amaze me with your chanels. and that dress is so elegant.

*antakusuma* - loving the boots. they look cute with the dress. and i still don't have my camera back! hmm...i should experiment with my camera phone. but i look lame today. skinny jeans and a white long sleeve tee.


----------



## sillygooose

aww thanks Mchelly601(love your flats! tory burch?) and sunbeamy(love your dress!!)!!! i shall try to post more often!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Mchelly601 - *Love your flats and the scarf!

*sunbeamy -* The color and neckline of that dress is GORGEOUS! 

*antaksuma - *You wear the sunnies so well and I love the print of your dress!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Alright guys... here's me :s

I have to pay for all my clothes and shoes and bags and since I'm not spoiled rotten by my parents, I don't have money for all the amazingly designer clothes... heh. 






No jewelry for me today, and scarf not pictured. 

Macy's Cardigan
AE Tank
Old Navy Skinnies
Steve Madden Flats


----------



## sunnibunni

*margaret* - it's not about designer clothes and lots of money. it's about how you wear your clothes and you wear them well. your sweater and flats are too cute. love the outfit.


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunnibunni said:


> *margaret* - it's not about designer clothes and lots of money. it's about how you wear your clothes and you wear them well. your sweater and flats are too cute. love the outfit.



Thanks so much and I agree, it isn't about the money  

I can't wait until SPRING though! It's supposed to be 70 here tomorrow, but rainy all day.


----------



## sunnibunni

boo. i can't wait for it to get warmer either. i got a couple of super cute dresses yesterday that i'm dying to wear. i need to get some shoes to match first.


----------



## azhangie

margaritaxmix said:


> No jewelry for me today, and scarf not pictured.
> 
> Macy's Cardigan
> AE Tank
> Old Navy Skinnies
> Steve Madden Flats


 
That's really cute!!! I wish i could wear skinny jeans...my damn stubby legs!!!!
And it is def. not about the money. I have stuff from forever 21 that I absolutely adore!!!! They're only like 20 bucks too...which is awesome!!!!


----------



## gucci lover

MargaritaMix, you look so cute in your skinny jeans.  im luvin your SM flats!


----------



## margaritaxmix

azhangie said:


> That's really cute!!! I wish i could wear skinny jeans...my damn stubby legs!!!!
> And it is def. not about the money. I have stuff from forever 21 that I absolutely adore!!!! They're only like 20 bucks too...which is awesome!!!!



Oh gosh... Forever 21  I love that store... I wish I could just grab everything!

Thanks, *gucci lover*!


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks *Margarita, Sunni*, and *Sunbeamy!*

Margarita, your outfit looks great!


----------



## miss gucci

Margarita your outfit look great.
sunni as always u look fabolous..


----------



## Ohdarlingu

*Thanks!*
Gucci Lover
Sunnibunni
Antakusuma... I'll have to try and post more 

Silly goose ....Your welcome looking foward to more cute outfits

Margaritaxmix...Thank you and you look cute. Its not about money when it comes to style. Not everybody with money knows how to dress KWIM? Trust me I feel you when it comes to not having help from the parents.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thanks *chinsumo, miss gucci, *and *Mchelly601*!!

I'll definitely be posting here a bit more


----------



## sunbeamy

sunnibunni, sillygooose  : Thanks you! 

margaritaxmix : Thanks sweetie~ keke..it cheap..cost around USD13.50   I love the combi of your outfit and you got fab figure!


----------



## eliza

*purplekicks*, is it ok if i hate/envy you for having better legs than me? :shame:


----------



## *brittany*

purplekicks said:


> I just finished studding an old fanny pack (that I never wore for the lone reason that it is a _fanny pack_)..


 


i have that exact same shirt! wore it yesterday... 

love what you've done to the fanny pack, thats so cool  

i like when people try different looks & accessories!


----------



## envyme

margaritaxmix said:


> Alright guys... here's me :s
> 
> I have to pay for all my clothes and shoes and bags and since I'm not spoiled rotten by my parents, I don't have money for all the amazingly designer clothes... heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No jewelry for me today, and scarf not pictured.
> 
> Macy's Cardigan
> AE Tank
> Old Navy Skinnies
> Steve Madden Flats



You look great! I love it when my fellow Marylanders represent!!What city are you in? I'm in Bowie.

Is that a stripper pole in your room?


----------



## antakusuma

margarita mix> wow, hawt hawt hawt!! i am not spoilt too! i wear reasonably priced clothes. 

Sunnibunni> yeah use ur camera phone!! the boots are purple.


----------



## sunnibunni

whoops.


----------



## eskimo*gem

Topshop jeans
French Connection Top
Topshop belt
Primark cardigan (only £6!)


----------



## vlore

Margaritamix: you look super cute! and you are sooo skinny! I envy!!! And congrats, you seem to be a very independent woman!!!


----------



## vlore

Eskimogem: it's been a while...we are glad to have you back posting! Super cute as always!!! Love the colorful top!


----------



## Shasta

LivinLuxuriously said:


> My ensemble today


 


*First of all, you're GORGEOUS!!!!!  I love your outfit, it looks like what I would wear in this still snowing weather (yes, it's April 1st) I love everything about it, the boots, scarf, and my favorite the ultimate classic black city bbag!*


----------



## la miss

*margaret* I love your cardigan and you look great in skinnies!



margaritaxmix said:


> Alright guys... here's me :s
> 
> I have to pay for all my clothes and shoes and bags and since I'm not spoiled rotten by my parents, I don't have money for all the amazingly designer clothes... heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No jewelry for me today, and scarf not pictured.
> 
> Macy's Cardigan
> AE Tank
> Old Navy Skinnies
> Steve Madden Flats


----------



## la miss

Well... _is_ it? 



envyme said:


> You look great! I love it when my fellow Marylanders represent!!What city are you in? I'm in Bowie.
> 
> *Is that a stripper pole in your room?*


----------



## sunnibunni

*eskimo*gem* - that top is lovely. it's like stained glass. love it!


----------



## pout

la miss said:


> Well... _is_ it?




lol.... i think it's a lamp, guys!


----------



## envyme

^^^

Haha! Can't be sure nowadays! It seems like almost everytime I watch Cribs I see a stripper pole.  I can't tell whether or not its a fixture that comes with new homes...


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thanks SO much everyone! 

And *envyme: *that is NOT a stripper pole LOL  Plus I'm only 16  Not sure my parents would approve of that. It's a floor lamp I use to read my piano music hahaha... sorry it's not as exciting. I'm in the Rockville area! 

*eskimo*gem: *I LOVE your printed top! It looks great belted!

Here's today:






Abercrombie & Fitch top
American Eagle Skinnies
Tiffany necklace
Target sneakers - BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO RAIN ALL DAY like the weather guy said but it DIDN'T! I'm really happy that it's so sunny and nice out (about 65 degrees and a clear sky) but goodness I had cuter shoes if I knew it wasn't going to rain


----------



## sunnibunni

*margarita* - ugh i know what you mean about the weather. it was supposed to rain like crazy and i went out and it was super hot and humid and i was wearing a thick coat and felt really covered up. next time it's 60 degrees i'm wearing SANDALS! anyways that top is too cute. i haven't shopped at a&f in a good while but nice to know they still have some cute stuff.


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunnibunni said:


> *margarita* - ugh i know what you mean about the weather. it was supposed to rain like crazy and i went out and it was super hot and humid and i was wearing a thick coat and felt really covered up. next time it's 60 degrees i'm wearing SANDALS! anyways that top is too cute. i haven't shopped at a&f in a good while but nice to know they still have some cute stuff.



Thanks, my friends seemed to like the top too - I was putting something back when I saw it so it was a last minute somewhat impulsive purchase  Hollister is NOT doing it for me anymore, and I love A&F but honestly, some of their prices are a _tad _ridiculous. $70 for a sweatshirt? $30 for a simple screen printed tee? Sure it isn't bad compared to Juicy or whatever, but yeesh... I'm glad my store has really good sale piles


----------



## sunnibunni

i feel the same way about urban. their prices have gone way up. 50 bucks for a simple, not the most amazing quality, cotton or other cheap material dress? that's just nuts.


----------



## heartfelt

my outfit for today! nothing too special, i just had class today. i took my new loeffler randall for target tote out for a spon today--i love it! very roomy.


----------



## ssmama

Hi all! I haven't posted in a while (busy, ugly weather=not so cute outfits)...need to post more...stripper pole...lol...I asked if I could still wear knee high boots even if it was almost 80 degrees and I got mostly yes so this is today:


----------



## ssmama

*margarita*--cute outfits, I wish I could pull off skinny jeans!


----------



## ssmama

*purplekicks - *that is an awesome fanny pack!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

oo *heartfelt* i love the shoes. i love a little bling on the shoes. 

*ssmama* - the pattern on that dress is stunning. and the boots are killer.


----------



## missjenny2679

margaritaxmix said:


> Alright guys... here's me :s
> 
> I have to pay for all my clothes and shoes and bags and since I'm not spoiled rotten by my parents, I don't have money for all the amazingly designer clothes... heh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No jewelry for me today, and scarf not pictured.
> 
> Macy's Cardigan
> AE Tank
> Old Navy Skinnies
> Steve Madden Flats


I agree that its not how much you spend for it....its how you rock it!! I buy forever 21 ALL the time!! People always think I spent a ton for it Btw....I LOVE steve madden shoes too


----------



## antakusuma

margaritamix> wow i'm so jealous of ur youth... i seriously think ur lamp pole can become a stripper pole. minus the grooves at the bottom, OUCH... anyway u look great. i love the A&F top. 

Sunnibunni> u changed ur avatar!

Heartfelt> i like ur shoes and bag.


----------



## Tutu

I wore this really nice dress yesterday, a shame I didn't take a picture... :/ But here's today's outfit, the sun is shining really bright, my pics don't look murky like usually


----------



## Keane Fan

sunnibunni said:


> i feel the same way about urban. their prices have gone way up. 50 bucks for a simple, not the most amazing quality, cotton or other cheap material dress? that's just nuts.



yep i stopped shopping at A&F in like 8th grade. but i'd have to say Urban is way more expensive


----------



## eskimo*gem

*sunnibunni, vlore *and *margharita* - thankyou for your nice comments! i love that top, but my boyfriend hates it!

*margharita - *i LOVE your Tiffany necklace, and the top you have on in that pic is gorgeous!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*antakusuma* - i love the bag/belt matching.

*tutu* - that coat is really cute.


----------



## *brittany*

sunnibunni said:


> i feel the same way about urban. their prices have gone way up. 50 bucks for a simple, not the most amazing quality, cotton or other cheap material dress? that's just nuts.


 

i know what u mean. i shop there all the time... its worth it if the item is made well but sometimes the quality is a bit questionable


----------



## *brittany*

Tutu said:


> I wore this really nice dress yesterday, a shame I didn't take a picture... :/ But here's today's outfit, the sun is shining really bright, my pics don't look murky like usually


 



whered u get that sweater? so cute! i love it  u look adorable!


----------



## SimplyElegant

Margaritaxmix- Love your necklace.
Heartfelt- Your coat is so cute.
ssmama- Nice boots.
Antakusuma- I love your shoes and jeans.
Tutu- I like your cardigan.


----------



## Tutu

**brittany*, SimplyElegant:* I found the cardigan in the sale rack at my local H&M


----------



## smallpaperbird

Tutu said:


> I wore this really nice dress yesterday, a shame I didn't take a picture... :/ But here's today's outfit, the sun is shining really bright, my pics don't look murky like usually


 
omg i LOVE your pink hair so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomato4

tutu, i love that navy coat! where is it from?


----------



## Coach Superfan

wow, all of you dress so trendy. so cute!
my faves are *lvpiggy* and *~*Sassy*~*
*lvpiggy-* i wouldnt have been surprised to see you walking around in the background of The Devil Wears Prada (if u lived in NY). in fact, were you rummaging around in The Closest?  
*~*Sassy*~* your outfits are so trendy! i never knew that Forever21 clothing could actually look good. love your ensembles!!


----------



## Tutu

*smallpaperbird: *Thank you 

*Tomato4:* Got it from a small shop in Helsinki a year ago, it's Juicy Couture.


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Tutu said:


> I wore this really nice dress yesterday, a shame I didn't take a picture... :/ But here's today's outfit, the sun is shining really bright, my pics don't look murky like usually



Its funny I just posted the same jacket for Sunday's outfit, but in beige


----------



## sunnibunni

hmm looks like it's juicy couture trench week.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*heartfelt - *I love that jacket and flats!

*ssmama - *Love the print of the dress!

*antaksuma - *GORGEOUS bag  Red's so pretty... 

*Tutu - *Very nice trench!

----------------------

Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!  If I ever get bored of my lamp and decide to turn it into a stripper pole, I'll let you all be the first to know!!

Today:





Short Sleeve Track Jacket by Ochirly (got it on vaca in China)
abercrombie Knit
American Eagle Lace Cami (underneath)
7FAM Jeans
Coach Katelyn sneakers (not pictured)
Tiffany Oval Tag Choker


----------



## Leefi

*tutu *- love the "boyfriend" cardigan and the pink hair!!


----------



## sunnibunni

margaritaxmix said:


> If I ever get bored of my lamp and decide to turn it into a stripper pole, I'll let you all be the first to know!!



with camera in hand eh?  hey i have socks that look just like that! another cute outfit.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Varied_obsessions said:


> This is what I wore to mass this morning. I'm now in sweats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage dress and belt
> Miu Miu flats
> Jimmy Choo bag


That is such a cute outfit! I love your style aswell as your flat collection!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I dont have a pic of todays ootd- but this may be tomorrows
dvf volante, enzo pave boots


----------



## envyme

margaritaxmix said:


> *heartfelt - *I love that jacket and flats!
> 
> *ssmama - *Love the print of the dress!
> 
> *antaksuma - *GORGEOUS bag  Red's so pretty...
> 
> *Tutu - *Very nice trench!
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments everyone!  *If I ever get bored of my lamp and decide to turn it into a stripper pole, I'll let you all be the first to know!!*
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Short Sleeve Track Jacket by Ochirly (got it on vaca in China)
> abercrombie Knit
> American Eagle Lace Cami (underneath)
> 7FAM Jeans
> Coach Katelyn sneakers (not pictured)
> Tiffany Oval Tag Choker




LOL!! Please Don't. We don't want your parents thinking that we are a bad influence.

Anyway, cute outfit. I'm digging the jacket.


----------



## envyme

talldrnkofwater said:


> I dont have a pic of todays ootd- but this may be tomorrows
> dvf volante, enzo pave boots



I love your dress!!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^really cute!!  Love the dress!


----------



## annemerrick

I thought that I was meeting with a client today...so I am a bit conservative!  Top is from Target (although I purchased at a thrift store), jeans are Bishop of Seventh (and are so amazingly comfy!!)


----------



## envyme

^^^
Okay *Anne*! I need some tips on thrift store shopping!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Frequency is key!  Some days there is nothing...and some days you hit the jackpot!!  Just a few days ago...I bought a gorgeous green Vince cashmere sweater for $2, and another cashmere sweater for about the same.  That was Monday...yesterday, I went back again.  I am also financially unable to dept. store shop for the time being...but have always loved thifting...and to be honest, I have gotten to the point where Salvation Army is more fun than Neimans!  Probably 90% of my wardrobe is previously loved.


----------



## sunnibunni

*talldrnkofwater* - that dress is stunning and quite fitting with your username.

*annemerrick* - you never let me down with the colorfulness and fun patterns of your shirts. lookin' good!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thank you all!  
*
talldrnkofwater: *I LOVE the color and print of your dress! It looks gorgeous on you! 

*annemerrick: *I agree with *sunni*, I love the patterns you wear!

*envyme:* tPF IS a bad influence in EVERY way though? You know how much my bag/shoe/clothing collection has grown since I joined? OY.  ush: But I love it 

------------------






Le Tigre polo
Limited Too Cami 
Vigoss Studio Jeans
Steve Madden flats (not pictured)

Cold and rainy today...yuck.


----------



## Coach Superfan

talldrnkofwater said:


> I dont have a pic of todays ootd- but this may be tomorrows
> dvf volante, enzo pave boots


 
yes! love it. i remember seeing another outfit you had put together- i think posted in the mj forum. you have a great sense of style


----------



## aliwishesbear

I wore this to my friend's birthday a few weeks ago...

American Apparel Creme Dress
Nine West CL knock offs


----------



## sunnibunni

*margarita* - cute polo. makes me wanna pull mine out...

*ali* -  dang girl...you are nekkid but damn can you pull it off. i'm impressed. very impressed.

ok so i took *antakusuma*'s advice and used my camera phone. i WAS gonna wear this today but then discovered that the backing of those alarm things (the circley thing with the needle attached) got stuck inside the dress and i almost sat on it! there was a hole in the lining (which got me 10% off cuz it was the last dress left ) and my mom sewed it up but didn't realize that thing was in there so now i have to open it up and take it out. le sigh. anyways maybe i'll wear it tomorrow but i have another dress i've been dying to wear. it all depends on the weather. but anyways it's a really cool dress. the attached belt thing looks like sleeves and the design kinda looks like a deconstructed, then reconstructed men's button down shirt.







here's a better look at it. the model is wearing it in blue but the stripes are actually black. and she doesn't wear it that well imo. or maybe i'm just deluded about the dress looking good in general. oh well.
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MJEA-WD27&c=Moschino+Jeans


----------



## CTgrl414

sunnibunni, love that moschino dress. Haven't seen anything like it! very unique looking


----------



## E-liciOus

CleoCouture said:


> I've been meaning to post in this thread for some time now. Finally today I had time to snap a few shots!
> 
> I'm wearing a leopard Nanette Lepore Blouse with a black Free People sweater and black silk waisted Alvin Valley Pants. The shoes are Alaia.


 
That outfit is hot ! You look absolutely fab. I especially love your shoes, and the way you did your hair, my hair never stays up like that ...


----------



## E-liciOus

PHENOMENON said:


> I wear this outfit too often:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk blouse, waistbelt, skinny jeans, bone peeptoes


 
OMG ! If i'd look this fab in an outfit, I'd be wearing too often too !


----------



## annemerrick

ali-you look gorgeous!!
sunnibunni-love the dress with the boots!

Posting outfits is FUN!!  OK...mine for today!  Biya embroidered coat (I am posting a close up of the back, because it is so....pretty!!), Splendid t-shirt, TR jeans, Gucci boots.


----------



## E-liciOus

sunnibunni said:


> ok so i took *antakusuma*'s advice and used my camera phone. i WAS gonna wear this today but then discovered that the backing of those alarm things (the circley thing with the needle attached) got stuck inside the dress and i almost sat on it! there was a hole in the lining (which got me 10% off cuz it was the last dress left ) and my mom sewed it up but didn't realize that thing was in there so now i have to open it up and take it out. le sigh. anyways maybe i'll wear it tomorrow but i have another dress i've been dying to wear. it all depends on the weather. but anyways it's a really cool dress. the attached belt thing looks like sleeves and the design kinda looks like a deconstructed, then reconstructed men's button down shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a better look at it. the model is wearing it in blue but the stripes are actually black. and she doesn't wear it that well imo. or maybe i'm just deluded about the dress looking good in general. oh well.
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MJEA-WD27&c=Moschino+Jeans


 
That is such a cute dress ! But the ankle boots, gosh, pleaaaase tell me where you bought them girl ! (And sorry if someone already asked...)


----------



## la miss

*margarita*, I like how you rock the le tigre
*aliwishesbear*, you look gorgeous. Nice bod!
*sunnibunni*, I love that dress! It looks great with the booties.


----------



## la miss

I love this coat 



annemerrick said:


> ali-you look gorgeous!!
> sunnibunni-love the dress with the boots!
> 
> Posting outfits is FUN!!  OK...mine for today!  Biya embroidered coat (I am posting a close up of the back, because it is so....pretty!!), Splendid t-shirt, TR jeans, Gucci boots.


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *ctgirl*. i think so too.

*annemerrick* - that coat is absolutely stunning. and you look great in it. 

thanks *elicious*. i actually bought the boots at a thrift store and the sole is all torn up so i can't make out who made it.  sorry i couldn't help.

thank you *la miss*.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Yay...another thrift store shopper!!!


----------



## smallpaperbird

sunnibunni said:


> *margarita* - cute polo. makes me wanna pull mine out...
> 
> *ali* -  dang girl...you are nekkid but damn can you pull it off. i'm impressed. very impressed.
> 
> ok so i took *antakusuma*'s advice and used my camera phone. i WAS gonna wear this today but then discovered that the backing of those alarm things (the circley thing with the needle attached) got stuck inside the dress and i almost sat on it! there was a hole in the lining (which got me 10% off cuz it was the last dress left ) and my mom sewed it up but didn't realize that thing was in there so now i have to open it up and take it out. le sigh. anyways maybe i'll wear it tomorrow but i have another dress i've been dying to wear. it all depends on the weather. but anyways it's a really cool dress. the attached belt thing looks like sleeves and the design kinda looks like a deconstructed, then reconstructed men's button down shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a better look at it. the model is wearing it in blue but the stripes are actually black. and she doesn't wear it that well imo. or maybe i'm just deluded about the dress looking good in general. oh well.
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MJEA-WD27&c=Moschino+Jeans


 
very interesting dress/shirt/thingamajig!  i dig the sleeve belt lots!!!


----------



## smallpaperbird

heartfelt said:


> my outfit for today! nothing too special, i just had class today. i took my new loeffler randall for target tote out for a spon today--i love it! very roomy.


 
very cute.  i have a similar jacket thing in blue, but it is made of a softer, hoodie-type material.  i love it, i wear it around the house as much as possible.  my bf even named it (bluey).


----------



## margaritaxmix

*aliwishesbear: *GORGEOUS outfit - such a nice dress!

*sunnibunni: *Very cute outfit, love the pattern and the booties! 

*annemerrick: *Nice jacket - the embroidery is fantastic!

Nothing special for me today and no school Monday so I'll post again Tuesday


----------



## sunnibunni

yes indeed annemerrick. i too occasionally shop at thrift stores. in fact i'm going thrift store shopping tomorrow. well it's actually a consignment store, but potato/potato. (note: the second potato should be pronounced poh-tah-toe to avoid confusion.)

*smallpaperbird* - thank you! i enjoy the sleeve belt thing too. though the more i think about it the more it reminds me of when i used to tie sweaters and such around my waist like that which then reminds me of that seen in clueless when tai is at the party and doesn't know what to do with her shirt.

thanks *margarita*! and lucky you for no school on monday. i miss the constant and random days off in high school. it's a shame we don't get jewish holidays off in college.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I am glad that you clarified...as I was just saying potato over and over!!!  The jacket Iam wearing today came from consignment.  Have fun...there is nothing I like better than shopping second-hand!


----------



## aliwishesbear

*SunnieBunnie:  *I love creme and white colored clothing....don't know why!!  Thanks for the compliment.  And yes I do like that dress better on you than the model!!  She looks odd in it for some reason..maybe the color?

*MargaritaMix:  *Thanks!

*Annemerrick:  *Thanks!

And I wish I could wear skinnies like you Phenomenon!!  Those jeans are hot!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Goin to dinner w/ the bf so I thought I'd wear a dress!

American Apparel Turtle Neck Dress
Nine West Brown Boots
White Wool Socks
Forever21 Necklace

Hope he likes it!


----------



## PHENOMENON

E-liciOus said:


> OMG ! If i'd look this fab in an outfit, I'd be wearing too often too !


 
thank you! 

thanks everyone for their lovely compliments


----------



## margaritaxmix

*aliwishesbear - *Another cute dress, I really like the color!


----------



## annemerrick

ali...the dress looks great on you!


----------



## miss gucci

aliwishesbear..u look great in that dress..of course he will like it...
beautiful color btw...


----------



## sunnibunni

miss gucci said:


> aliwishesbear..u look great in that dress..of course he will like it...
> beautiful color btw...



ditto what she said.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thank you ladies- todays outfit was fug, it was rainy and totally not motivated.  I have a shindig to go to on sat so this will most likely be my outfit- just hope i dont get it dirty
jcrew zebra cardi and adrian skirt, gap tee shirt and clutch, cheapy sears shoes (not sure if im wearing them cause they are very slippery)


----------



## chinsumo




----------



## margaritaxmix

*talldrnkofwater: *LOVE your cardigan - the pop of color is great and your whole outfit looks so well put together!

*chinsumo: *Looking sharp as always  Great leather jacket and scarf/sunnies mix!


----------



## sillygooose

bought this pair of wide leg pants 4 years ago and didn't touch them for almost 3 years, i'm glad the wide legs made a come back haha!!
swapped the chanel for a bigger black prada bag and added a grey sweater in the end, but too lazy to take another photo


----------



## Samia

Got no pics, but today was casual:
Mango Jeans (by Penelope Cruz)
Koton (Turkish Brand) White Tee
Guess Sneakers
RM MAM in Night Blue (been carrying it ever sinceI got her)
Jewellery Wedding Ring and another white gold one


----------



## maddog

Breaking out my new jacket since it's finally not raining or snowing!


----------



## annemerrick

sillygoose-LOVE YOUR OUTFIT!!!

Maddog-cute skirt!


----------



## pout

*sillygooose*, love the look!  i almost hate you for your fab sense of style!!! i say that in the most endearing way possible, lol. 

*maddog* ooo, is that the mackage jacket that you posted about in another thread?


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sillygooose* - absolutely LOVE it!! The pants look great on you and I love your Chanel too 

*maddog - *Cute jacket and bag!


----------



## Lola

Jcrew zebra print linen jacket
Target dress 
Black Leggings
LV Damier Speedy 30


----------



## antakusuma

sunnibunni... glad u toook moi advice. glad u didn't sit on tht alarm thing, ouch! u're coool! love ur nail colour. u're so fair.... i'm so envious. 

aliwishes... ur figure is tdf. i'll walk around in a bikini everyday if i have it.


----------



## sunnibunni

*talldrnkofwater* - super cute outfit. zebra print...mmm.

*chinsumo* - it so was not that cold out today, but i believe in fashion over weather.

*sillygoose* - i too enjoy the wide legged pants look. isn't it fun to pull out super old things and realize it's ok to wear them again? looks great. 

*maddog* - hooray for a new jacket. it's cute.

*lola* - i love the mix of black and white prints. i would never have thought to do something like that but it looks great. 

*antakusuma* - ah yes. i am quite fair, which only serves me well in the winter months. i avoid baring my legs in the summer so when i do i get many many comments on their garish paleness.


----------



## eskimo*gem

*talldrnkofwater* - that zebra print cardigan is gorgeous!

*sillygoose* - i'm so jealous of your slim figure, you wear your clothes so well! the trousers look fab!


----------



## sillygooose

thanks everyone for your kind comments!! love you girls!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Lola - *I LOVE the dress and mixing it with a jacket of the same print! Looks great and nice Speedy as well!


----------



## maddog

Thanks girls.  I love looking at this thread so I'm glad I finally have something somewhat worthy of this thread. 

*Lola*, that outfit is so interesting (in a good way)! I wouldn't have been able to pull that off!


----------



## Lissis




----------



## toiletduck

Also posted in the Balenciaga Forum...

Top: Anti-podium
Shorts: Seven for All Mankind
Shoes: Michael Kors 
Bag: 2006 red Twiggy
Ice cream: Haagen Daaz Raspberry Sorbet


----------



## shockboogie

toiletduck said:


> Also posted in the Balenciaga Forum...
> 
> Top: Anti-podium
> Shorts: Seven for All Mankind
> Shoes: Michael Kors
> Bag: 2006 red Twiggy
> Ice cream: Haagen Daaz Raspberry Sorbet



I love how you mentioned your ice cream in your wardrobe!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Lissis *- love the shoes, color is so pretty!

*toiletduck* - very cute top and love your bag! I could use some Haagen Dasz right now too...


----------



## lvpiggy

Coach Superfan said:


> *lvpiggy-* i wouldnt have been surprised to see you walking around in the background of The Devil Wears Prada (if u lived in NY). in fact, were you rummaging around in The Closest?


hehehe . . . i've secretly set up house in The Closet . . . don't give me away! :ninja:



sunnibunni said:


> *lvpiggy* - great job with the matching. your CL's continue to amaze me.


tehehehe . . . the continue to amaze my bank account too 


*margaritaxmix &melodysaw* - thanks!  tpf girls are the best


----------



## lvpiggy

work has been soooooo busy, so i've been totally delinquent in posting!!  tons of meetings this past week, so i had to dress up a bit 

black satin blazer by Marciano
black lace trim tank by bebe
black knee length skirt by IRG
beige no. prive slingbacks by Christian Louboutin
black L'Epanoui bag by Louis Vuitton


----------



## lvpiggy

. . . and then, after such a stressful week of course, i had to go out and let off steam by partying!! 

black satin dress by bebe
bronze Arabesque sandals by Dior
black Plisse wristlet by Dior


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Hey peeps! Im back

This was my outfit last night I was too tired to upload and post:

H&M blazer 
Old Navy Jeans 
Guess Pinky orange sweater tank with matching cropped cardigan from Old navy
Un Deux Trois shoes
New York and CO Jewlery and headband
Damier Azur pouchette


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy - *Love your Suhali and the CL's! And the dress is gorgeous!

*Mchelly601 - *Nice scarf and such a cute pochette! I love the blazer too.


----------



## miss gucci

lvpiggy..i just love pictures of your outfits..they are amzing...


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks Margarita.

And *Sunni,* it was cold _enough._


----------



## Jadore

margaritaxmix said:


> Thanks SO much everyone!
> 
> And *envyme: *that is NOT a stripper pole LOL  Plus I'm only 16  Not sure my parents would approve of that. It's a floor lamp I use to read my piano music hahaha... sorry it's not as exciting. I'm in the Rockville area!
> 
> *eskimo*gem: *I LOVE your printed top! It looks great belted!
> 
> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abercrombie & Fitch top
> American Eagle Skinnies
> Tiffany necklace
> Target sneakers - BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO RAIN ALL DAY like the weather guy said but it DIDN'T! I'm really happy that it's so sunny and nice out (about 65 degrees and a clear sky) but goodness I had cuter shoes if I knew it wasn't going to rain





That top looks SO cute on you!, I have been eyeing at work! ...You've officially convinced me to buy it!


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Thanks Margaritaxmix


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm usually a day ahead w/ posting my pics- tomorrows ootd:
dvf cubes top, ON cami, gap pin stripped pencil skirt, black nw patent pumps


----------



## Couture Dreams

margaritaxmix said:


> Thanks SO much everyone!
> 
> And *envyme: *that is NOT a stripper pole LOL  Plus I'm only 16  Not sure my parents would approve of that. It's a floor lamp I use to read my piano music hahaha... sorry it's not as exciting. I'm in the Rockville area!
> 
> *eskimo*gem: *I LOVE your printed top! It looks great belted!
> 
> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abercrombie & Fitch top
> American Eagle Skinnies
> Tiffany necklace
> Target sneakers - BECAUSE I THOUGHT IT WAS GOING TO RAIN ALL DAY like the weather guy said but it DIDN'T! I'm really happy that it's so sunny and nice out (about 65 degrees and a clear sky) but goodness I had cuter shoes if I knew it wasn't going to rain


 
super cute outfit. its nice to see someone more my age! haha i love your skinnies!!

im so jealous of all these lovely people and their luxe designer clothes! haha

my mommy totally has the same carpet!! haha


----------



## sunnibunni

*lissis - *love the pumps. and your hair is gorgeous.

*toiletduck* - your ice cream matches your bag.  both look yummy.

*lvpiggy* - you seem to like satin. teehee. that is super dressy for work. and well the CL's need no mention.

*mchelly* - i think a darker jean might go with the outfit better? love the blazer over jeans look though. and the doggy!

*chinsumo* - teehee. 

*talldrnkofwater* - that top looks great on you.


----------



## toiletduck

shockboogie said:


> I love how you mentioned your ice cream in your wardrobe!



LOL, thank you!



margaritaxmix said:


> *toiletduck* - very cute top and love your bag! I could use some Haagen Dasz right now too...




Thank you! I love Raspberry Sorbet! Love the color and the fact that it has less calories than Baileys (my no 1 fave!)

I should try to take a better picture of the top...it looks like a pinafore IRL.



sunnibunni said:


> *toiletduck* - your ice cream matches your bag.  both look yummy.



Hehe, thank you!


----------



## toiletduck

*margarita:  *I love your top!!

*talldrnkofwater:* LOVE your work outfit! I love seeing people wear color at work..black is so boring!


----------



## Little_Girly

LVPiggy - I adore those Christian Louboutin shoes!  Nice style


----------



## aliwishesbear

lvpiggy love the dress and CL's!  I have a very similar dress...though w/o the strap, I haven't had a chance to wear it out yet (it needs to go to the tailor for a hemming).


----------



## LABAG

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm usually a day ahead w/ posting my pics- tomorrows ootd:
> dvf cubes top, ON cami, gap pin stripped pencil skirt, black nw patent pumps


Love your top-I have that same one-I never tied it with a white tank(luv the embroidery) I use a navy tank,and its one of my favorite tops-
LOOKING GOOD GIRLFRIEND!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thanks *toiletduck *and* Couture Dreams*!

*Jadore* - the top was an impulse buy... I saw it as I was putting something back and thought it was too cute to pass up.  I definitely think you should get it... I got a lot of compliments on it at school too!

*talldrnkofwater* - That DVF top looks great on you! You wear the nicest prints...


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Thanks SunniBunni but I liked the outfit that way. I always wear dark jeans and found the light ones (actually lighter than the pic shows) to be something different kwim? I just found an outfit on Nicole Richie, with dressed up light jeans which I think looks very stylish.


----------



## sunnibunni

i was supposed to do laundry today...i didn't as you can clearly see from the big pile on the floor. oops. and still no camera.


----------



## mastermemei

^^lolz we have the same problem sunnibunni, I also have piles of clothes on my background. Love your clothes as always!

My outfit for today everything from local stores, skinny and red tank top from Jag jeans, shoes from Celine, see through cover up from For Me & Betsy Johnson thick sea charm bracelet (my aunt's gift and I love it!)








I cant get a nice photo, I got the pink bracelet


----------



## eskimo*gem

Adele Laden shirt
Seven jeans

I wore this for a meal out with friends.


----------



## eskimo*gem

asos.com shirt
Primark skirt
i wore this to a black and white themed birthday party, i wasnt going to a funeral!


----------



## annemerrick

Eskimo Gem...I love both outfits! The blue shirt is darling!!!

OK...today I am dressed for defense...mine, that is!!  I am going to court to defend myself against an unjust traffic ticket!!!  I might lose...but at least I will do it with style!
Gray pencil skirt-Theory
Beaded cardigan-The Limited (I have had this for years)
Cream/Black Platform Shoes- Cavalli
Not pictured-Black Balenciaga


----------



## la miss

Go get'em *annemerrick*. That skirt looks great on you!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*talldrnkofwater*,love the dvf top...i saw that she has a similar dress that i adore


----------



## CoachGirl12

sillygooose said:


> bought this pair of wide leg pants 4 years ago and didn't touch them for almost 3 years, i'm glad the wide legs made a come back haha!!
> swapped the chanel for a bigger black prada bag and added a grey sweater in the end, but too lazy to take another photo


super cute! love those pants, you have a great figure... they look very flattering on you!


----------



## Laurie8504

I've never posted here before, but I've really enjoyed reading the thread!  So I'm a little nervous....but here's my first Outfit of the Day:






Please let me know what you _honestly _think


----------



## Laurie8504

eskimo*gem said:


> asos.com shirt
> Primark skirt
> i wore this to a black and white themed birthday party, i wasnt going to a funeral!



This dress looks perfect on you!  Fantastic shape.


----------



## sunnibunni

*mastermemei* - thanks! that top is super cute and i loove the bracelet. it's gorgeous.

*eskimo gem* - that top is stunning and you look gorgeous in that dress. i love it.

*annemerrick* - you are so slim. i love the ensemble.


i swear i'm gonna do laundry today. i swear.
did a little thrift store shopping this weekend. this was one of my finds. i can't wait for warmer weather so i can wear it with sandals.


----------



## jackie1128

here is my outfit for today..
i was inspired by a dkny ad haha


----------



## *brittany*

Laurie8504 said:


> I've never posted here before, but I've really enjoyed reading the thread! So I'm a little nervous....but here's my first Outfit of the Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you _honestly _think


 


i love it! it looks so comfy and casual, but still very put together  


what top is that by the way?


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i agree!


----------



## E-liciOus

Mchelly601 said:


> Thanks SunniBunni but I liked the outfit that way. I always wear dark jeans and found the light ones (actually lighter than the pic shows) to be something different kwim? I just found an outfit on Nicole Richie, with dressed up light jeans which I think looks very stylish.


 
Lol, I actually saved this pic of Nicole on my computer about a year ago :shame: cuz I think she totally rocks this outfit, everything is put together so nicely. The black CL's and the black Hermès bag are like a match made in heaven and then the scarf and the light jeans break it up a little...


----------



## Laurie8504

*brittany* said:


> i love it! it looks so comfy and casual, but still very put together
> 
> 
> what top is that by the way?



Thanks Brittany and Gucci Lover! 

The top I got on sale from Gap for $14, and it's one of my absolute favorites!  Hands down the most comfortable top I own (it's a cotton/modal blend...sooo soft), I wish I would've bought both of the ones they had in the store now. 

Here it is in gray:


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunnibunni* - cute dresses!! love the necklace in the first pic too!
*mastermemei* - LOVE the print of your top!
*eskimo*gem* - very nice little black dress! looks great on ya!
*annemerrick* - the skirt looks great on you!
*Laurie8504* - love your top and the pumps! simple but very cute!
*jackie1128 *- SO pretty - I love the color and fit of the shirt!

---

I'll be back to posting tomorrow  I just had a tee and jeans on today.


----------



## purplekicks

This looks so boring but it's pretty radical for me to dress like this. I'm falling in love with preppy basics all over again.


----------



## sunnibunni

*laurie* - those shoes totally pull that outfit together and the socks make them look super cute. i give it a 

*jackie* - i like the belt. you look super cute and preppy (in a good way).

*margarita* - thanks! it's actually a watch. it opens like a pocket watch. looking forward to tomorrow's outfit.

*purplekicks* - a far cry from a studded fanny pack.  love it! and thank goodness for no popped collar.


----------



## Ohdarlingu

E-liciOus said:


> Lol, I actually saved this pic of Nicole on my computer about a year ago :shame: cuz I think she totally rocks this outfit, everything is put together so nicely. The black CL's and the black Hermès bag are like a match made in heaven and then the scarf and the light jeans break it up a little...


 
Yeah she has to be my favorite. Although nothing would ever look the same on me if I wore the same clothes cause shes like a 00


----------



## Jadore

This is what I wore a couple of friday nights ago to my friends 19th birthday!
I got ready in about 20 min I went straight from work

Im wearing a black H&M tube top, accompanied with a stripped H&M scarf (I
have been wearing it everyday). Abercrombie & Fitch Erin skinnys in dark rinse,and my beloved brand new YSL Patent Mary Janes that are 5inch 


Not pictured is my green Rebecca Taylor Trench && my LV mono pouchette!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Outfit du Jour - 7th April 2008 featuring my new Balenciaga Gladiator shoes

(pic taken from my blog, too lazy to re-watermark lol!)


----------



## slshopper

over your balenciaga gladiators ladydeluxe. 

Oh, and looking great as always i should add!!


----------



## antakusuma

ladydeluxe> ooh.. i'm so into gladiator slippers. U look really great! i'm going to stalk your blog now if u don't mind. 

Sunnibunni> i love thrift stores its a great dress! 

Jadore> great get up. H&M makes pretty good scarfs dun they!

Here's my outfit for the day. haven't beeen posting for a few days cos i've been waking up too late for work!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

you ladies and gents look fab.  
dee dee lovely, yes there is a cube dress and it comes in other colors.  I almost got the dress but I thought it would be over kill.  
todays outfit- blah
wed ootd (day off and its going to be nice in nyc)
H&m trouser jeans, Old navy cami, H&m jacket, tribe violet tb revas- not sure what bag yet


----------



## sunnibunni

*jadore* - super cute. i like the scarf.

*ladydeluxe* - omg. those gladiators are amazing. and i like the sequin top with the vest.

*antakusuma* - thank you! you are too cute. hooray for orange tights again. and i love your dress.

*talldrnkofwater* - that top is fab and i like the blue top with purple flats.


----------



## Laurie8504

sunnibunni said:


> *laurie* - those shoes totally pull that outfit together and the socks make them look super cute. i give it a
> 
> .



Thank you, the socks are my favorite part!  I'm glad to know it's not just me that likes them, and that I'm not committing some atrocious fashion crime.


----------



## Laurie8504

talldrnkofwater said:


> you ladies and gents look fab.
> dee dee lovely, yes there is a cube dress and it comes in other colors.  I almost got the dress but I thought it would be over kill.
> todays outfit- blah
> wed ootd (day off and its going to be nice in nyc)
> H&m trouser jeans, Old navy cami, H&m jacket, tribe violet tb revas- not sure what bag yet



You know, I've never been a tory burch fan, but these are killer!  Love them.


----------



## guccisima

*ladydeluxe*, your Balenciagas are to die for.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

great outfits everybody!


----------



## sillygooose

ladydeluxe love your outfit!!!
here's mine today,


----------



## Tutu

I'm very black today:


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> you ladies and gents look fab.
> dee dee lovely, yes there is a cube dress and it comes in other colors. I almost got the dress but I thought it would be over kill.
> todays outfit- blah
> wed ootd (day off and its going to be nice in nyc)
> H&m trouser jeans, Old navy cami, H&m jacket, tribe violet tb revas- not sure what bag yet


Love the outfit! very cute... the color of your cami is TDF!! very pretty!


----------



## Laurie8504

sillygooose said:


> ladydeluxe love your outfit!!!
> here's mine today,



Cute!  Love the vest and the bag looks great with the neutrals.  Oh, and nice tan BTW!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Love this outfit!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

antakusuma said:


> ladydeluxe> ooh.. i'm so into gladiator slippers. U look really great! i'm going to stalk your blog now if u don't mind.



LOL, thank you! I'm so flattered that I have a fan now  of course I wouldn't mind, silly!!  Hope to see you there! Leave comments so I'll know you visited hehe.


----------



## eskimo*gem

ladydeluxe said:


> Outfit du Jour - 7th April 2008 featuring my new Balenciaga Gladiator shoes
> 
> (pic taken from my blog, too lazy to re-watermark lol!)


those shoes are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## eskimo*gem

jackie1128 said:


> here is my outfit for today..
> i was inspired by a dkny ad haha


this outfit looks great, so stylish!


----------



## Samia

I posted this pic in the RM forum too. Here is my outfit for today:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Samia, love your RM - gorg color!


----------



## Samia

^^ Thanks talldrnkofwater! I love it too


----------



## margaritaxmix

*purplekicks* - love the preppy look! you wear it well!
*Jadore *- love the scarf and wedges!
*ladydeluxe* - AMAZING look. I LOVE the sequined shirt layered with the vest... everything looks so nice!
*antakusuma* - very pretty dress!
*talldrnkofwater* - Love your jacket and the color of your flats is TDF!
*sillygooose *- cute shorts and flats!
*Tutu* - very black EXCEPT for those hot red shoes!!
*Samia *- lovely bag and I love the color of your sweater!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Me today...
It's gonna be 70 for the rest of the week WOOOOT!  But rain on Saturday  Which sucks because I was supposed to go to the zoo for a biology project... and then go visit the LV/Coach boutiques. Guess it'll have to be put off until Sunday if the weather doesn't look up...


----------



## gucci lover

sillygooose said:


> ladydeluxe love your outfit!!!
> here's mine today,


 
*HOT*~!!!


----------



## lizz

My first post here. You ladies have been a huge inspiration to my style of dressing! Here's my Charlotte Russe tee, Kenneth Cole Tribeca shoes, and Balenciaga sahara giant hardware city.


----------



## FijiBuni

sillygooose said:


> ladydeluxe love your outfit!!!
> here's mine today,



CUTE!! Love you shoes! What brand are they? I saw some CL's that looked like that and have been dying for a pair ever since!


----------



## mastermemei

sillygooose said:


> ladydeluxe love your outfit!!!
> here's mine today,



I  it! I'm gonna put together this sillygooose inspired outfit (with extra padding lolz) on my beach party with my friends

Everybody looks great by the way!


----------



## envyme

Jadore said:


> This is what I wore a couple of friday nights ago to my friends 19th birthday!
> I got ready in about 20 min I went straight from work
> 
> Im wearing a black H&M tube top, accompanied with a stripped H&M scarf (I
> have been wearing it everyday). Abercrombie & Fitch Erin skinnys in dark rinse,and my beloved brand new YSL Patent Mary Janes that are 5inch
> 
> 
> Not pictured is my green Rebecca Taylor Trench && my LV mono pouchette!



Your Mary Janes are FIERCE!!!


----------



## wordpast

ladydeluxe said:


> Outfit du Jour - 7th April 2008 featuring my new Balenciaga Gladiator shoes
> 
> (pic taken from my blog, too lazy to re-watermark lol!)



LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*sillygoose *- warm weather...so lucky. your outfit is super cute and  that city.

*tutu* - i really like yours shoes!

*samia* - ooh that RM. it's a gorgeous color.

*margarita* - damn. i want it to be 70! so lucky. that cropped sweater is super cute. i really like it.

*lizz* - heeeey i recognize those shoes! nice to see them in action. they look lovely with the sahara. 


i'm kinda starting to like this camera phone thing...i don't have to clean my mirror so much. lol! i think it's time to go shoe shopping. i'm finding i don't have the shoes to match a lot of things i wanna wear.
today's outfit:


----------



## pghandbag

I haven't posted here in a while but here are some recent outfits: 




DVF Nadine dress
Cece Cardi
Spanx reversible tights
Nine West shoes
Chloe Tracy bag






James Coviello Orchard Walk jumper
Spanx tights and nine west shoes from above
h&m turtleneck 






bcbg dress
aqua talia boots
spanx tights

I have a lot more but I will spare you all! haha 

Everyone looks great. 
I'm so glad to see margaritamix posting her super cute outfits! You are so adorable!! 
eskimogem, I love your adele laden top!
sillygoose and ladydeluxe, your style is so casually chic! 
sunnibunni, I love your dress!
talldrinkofwater, you have amazing style and I wish I could raid your closet! I love all your outfits!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Chanel du Jour - featuring Modern Chain distressed e/w tote bag!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7th April - I had an interview with the auditors. Dress code was smart casual so I went in my Rich and Skinny jeans, Chanel shirt with a pair of blue patent Loubies in 70mm.






Yesterday's - I had a long day at school so I decided to wear something comfortable. Shirt dress from Polo Jeans with a pair of t bar patent black sandals.


----------



## sillygooose

thanks everyone! you guys are so sweet!!  :shame:
FijiBuni, it's silver python peeptoes by steven by steve madden, i'd love for a pair of CL too!!! lol!

here's today..i was trying to experiment with a new look for my skinny haha!


----------



## toiletduck

sillygooose said:


> ladydeluxe love your outfit!!!
> here's mine today,





ladydeluxe said:


> Outfit du Jour - 7th April 2008 featuring my new Balenciaga Gladiator shoes
> 
> (pic taken from my blog, too lazy to re-watermark lol!)





sillygooose said:


> thanks everyone! you guys are so sweet!!  :shame:
> FijiBuni, it's silver python peeptoes by steven by steve madden, i'd love for a pair of CL too!!! lol!
> 
> here's today..i was trying to experiment with a new look for my skinny haha!




LOVE ALL OF THESE!! They all look like things I would wear...Love them!

*sillygoose:* where'd you get that amazing blazer from?? I'm still on the look-out for a well-cut one! I'm thinking of getting one tailor made...that's how desperate I am! 

*ladydeluxe:* I am in lust with your Balenciaga gladiators...do you mind my asking how much they set you back by??


----------



## sillygooose

^^^ thanks!!! they're pretty old, from Max&co i think, but i altered them to fit me hehe


----------



## toiletduck

Got a haircut today...well, a trim, really.  Can't figure out what to do with the bangs yet tho...

Anyway!

Top: Diesel
Bottom: Mango Jeans (I have 2 pairs and they are in rotation with my J Brands)
Shoes: Christian Louboutin Ernesta
Bag: Chanel Reissue Bronze 226

When it gets a bit warmer I'm going to pair this top with cutoffs and (when I find them) gladiator sandals...Again, my apologies for the super dirty mirror.


----------



## toiletduck

sillygooose said:


> ^^^ thanks!!! they're pretty old, from Max&co i think, but i altered them to fit me hehe




Ahhhh....So that's why it look so fabulous on you! Maybe I will get them tailor made!  It just seems a lot easier.  Thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

Sunnibunni-I love those Chanel flats!
pghandbag-All the dresses are great...but the 2nd is my favorite!

My outfit today is nothing fancy!!

top-Target (maternity...but I am not pregnant!!)
jeans-no name skinnies
shoes-Target jelly ballet flats
scarf-Mcqueen


----------



## MissE46

sillygooose, I always lurk this thread and I must say, I love your style!


----------



## sillygooose

toiletduck yep! i always alter my stuff cos the don't really fit me very well when i buy them..haha! oh and i love your reissue! you look great!
MissE46 thank you!!! you're too sweet! i shall try not to disappoint you!


----------



## ladydeluxe

sillygooose: I love that black knitted 'vest' top you wore with your red bbag! Where is it from? I got a cute knit grandma cardi today!


----------



## sillygooose

thanks ladydeluxe! i got it from topshop! haha! post pics of your knit cardi  soon! you're from singapore too right? i'm going to stalk your blog too! oh my, i love all your chanels and CLs!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ So cool!!! Another fellow Singaporean! We should go on MSN! PM me!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *pghandbag*! i love all your dresses.

*sillygoose* - i absolutely love everything about your outfit.

*toiletduck* - the top is cute. it'll look great with some cutoff shorts when you find them. and were you doing math on your mirror?! 

thanks *annemerrick*! i love your mcqueen scarf.


so somehow it became spring overnight. sadly this amazingly hot weather is just a fluke. the weather report says it's 75 degrees outside! this is what i was wearing but it was too hot and i took off the tights and wore my chanel flats instead. i need more comfortable heels.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*ladydeluxe* - Love your Chanel and skinny jeans!
*pghandbag* - I've missed your posts! Love the BCBG dress and also the DVF one!
*sillygooose *- cute shirt and nice blazer too!
*toiletduck-* hot shoes!
*annemerrick* - lovely scarf, and when I go to Target I find that all the cutest tops are maternity!! So not fair...
*sunnibunni* - I LOVEE your dress (well, both, but esp the most recent one)! Hey, it's warm and sunny here too! I got home and immediately put on my bikini and went out to study... except I ended up sleeping/sunbathing. I got a shade tanner though, at least! 
*lizz* - LOVE your Bal!

---

79 degrees currently... love it  Ignore my one calf that looks kind of deformed... I think it was the angle I bent my leg :s


----------



## arireyes

Sunnibunni- I always love your outfits.  You look great!
margaritamix, That dress is really cute! I wish it was 79 here!
sillygoose- love your outfits too!
It raining here and I'm sitting around the house in sweats and no makeup


----------



## Jadore

It's 75 degrees in NYC today!, I had 9am morning class today, and I woke up late, so I didn't have enough time to pick something out. I just threw this together,but I actually like it!


 Im currently wearing a cream/crochet tunic/dress from Forever 21
Abercrombie & Fitch Dark Rinsed Erin skinny
Brown/Brass buckled Prada Belt
H&M striped scarf 

Not shown

Burberry London Cardigan
Gold Sequined L'Autre Chose Flats

Accessories

Burberry Blue Novacheck watch
Tiffany & Co oval tag bracelet 
John Hardy Silver ring
Deep Purple Missioni Sunnies


----------



## jackie1128

nothing that exciting today...


----------



## envyme

margaritaxmix said:


> *ladydeluxe* - Love your Chanel and skinny jeans!
> *pghandbag* - I've missed your posts! Love the BCBG dress and also the DVF one!
> *sillygooose *- cute shirt and nice blazer too!
> *toiletduck-* hot shoes!
> *annemerrick* - lovely scarf, and when I go to Target I find that all the cutest tops are maternity!! So not fair...
> *sunnibunni* - I LOVEE your dress (well, both, but esp the most recent one)! Hey, it's warm and sunny here too! I got home and immediately put on my bikini and went out to study... except I ended up sleeping/sunbathing. I got a shade tanner though, at least!
> *lizz* - LOVE your Bal!
> 
> ---
> 
> 79 degrees currently... love it  Ignore my one calf that looks kind of deformed... I think it was the angle I bent my leg :s



OMG! It was crazy hot today! I wasn't expecting it. I had on a sweater dress. I was at Montgomery Mall and almost passed out from the heat LOL! Anyway, you dressed very chill for the weather we had today.


----------



## PrincessMe

Jadore said:


> It's 75 degrees in NYC today!, I had 9am morning class today, and I woke up late, so I didn't have enough time to pick something out. I just threw this together,but I actually like it!
> 
> 
> Im currently wearing a cream/crochet tunic/dress from Forever 21
> Abercrombie & Fitch Dark Rinsed Erin skinny
> Brown/Brass buckled Prada Belt
> H&M striped scarf
> 
> Not shown
> 
> Burberry London Cardigan
> Gold Sequined L'Autre Chose Flats
> 
> Accessories
> 
> Burberry Blue Novacheck watch
> Tiffany & Co oval tag bracelet
> John Hardy Silver ring
> Deep Purple Missioni Sunnies


Gorgeous!!


----------



## antakusuma

sillygoose> nice legs (i know its weird i'm a girl but i like a girl with nice legs, always wanted a pair of those haha). gr8 Jacket. and i love ur mary janes with the double strap. 

Ladydeluxe> u are a teacher? i been going to ur blog but didn't comment yet, write more quick! 

Sunnibunni> very cute outfits, nice maroon leggings! i don't have one yet.


----------



## Laurie8504

Margaritamix:  Love that necklace!


----------



## sunnibunni

*margarita* - lucky! i wanna lie in the sun and do some reading. i don't think nyc sidewalks are the place for that.  super cute dress.

thanks so much *arireyes*!

*jadore* - i love your outfit. the belt really ties it together as does the scarf. 

*jackie* - your dress is cute. 

*antakusuma* - are you bridezilla? lol! i like the leggings too...i haven't worn them in a long while and i don't think they really matched well but they were all i had left!


----------



## antakusuma

sunnibunni> Yes! i am bridezilla. less than a month to the nuptials and i'm blowing fire at everyone.


----------



## annemerrick

Margaritamix-Love the dress!!
Jadore-That scarf is Gorgeous!!!!!
Jackie-the outfit may not seem exciting to you...but it looks so cute!!

Mine for today:
Dress-ISSA of London
Leggings-Target
Boots-FRYE
Bag-Balenciaga


----------



## glossie

cute outfits, sunnibunni. love the 'verty' shoes! 

lovely peeptoes and hawt red bbag, sillygoose!


----------



## WineLover

Margaritamix,

Very cute dress!  It looks good on you.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thanks everyone!!

*Jadore - *Love the belt layered with that shirt!
*Jackie - *VERY cute dress!
*annemerrick* - You wear the prettiest prints!

---

Pep rally today... got burnt. BUT IT'S NOT RAINING ANYMORE TOMORROW!! SO happy! That made my whole week.







I need silver flats...


----------



## purplekicks

The colours I wore today reminded me of MJ's Fall 2008 show.


----------



## pghandbag

annemerrick said:


> Mine for today:
> Dress-ISSA of London
> Leggings-Target
> Boots-FRYE
> Bag-Balenciaga





I LOVE your issa!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*antakusuma* - yikes! lol. sounds frightening on both ends. good luck with your wedding plans!

*annemerrick* - i love your dress. you really have a penchant for patterns.

*glossie* - thank you!!

*margarita* - luck you have sun. your shirt is cute. very festive.

*purplekicks* - loving the jacket. and you're right about the colors. usually i love marc but i just wasn't totally feeling his fall line or the vuitton line. too many coats for one thing.


----------



## Samia

Really cute outfits everyone!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunnibunni -* Had to wear white today because that's our class color  Go sophomores! Glad the rain clouds went away here... hehe.

*purplekicks - *love the colors in your outfit. Nice tee!


----------



## poshchick

Not an outfit I wore during the day but to a night out, I thought it was fun! I'm the one with the short brown hair (left both times I think!) 












Ooops why are they so big?!?!


----------



## purplekicks

sunnibunni said:


> *purplekicks* - loving the jacket. and you're right about the colors. usually i love marc but i just wasn't totally feeling his fall line or the vuitton line. too many coats for one thing.


 
I felt devastated after I saw his namesake collection, _but_ I wound up loving LV because it was a super luxe, feminine version of his namesake collection.  I know it's important to progress in fashion, but I will never think a pant cut as masculinely as they were in his show will be fashionable or attractive for any woman, especially when presented on low heeled shoes!  AH.  What was he thinking?!


----------



## Jadore

Thanks all for the comments!, I got my scarf at H&M,and it was very inexpensive. Ive worn it everyday since Ive purchased it. Everyone here truly has great taste. I would post what Im wearing today,but its nothing "exciting" Im wearing a white loose tube top,grey tank top under,and destroyed denim mini skirt with an grey hoodie & grey flip flops... cant wait to wear normal clothing!


----------



## sunnibunni

purplekicks said:


> I felt devastated after I saw his namesake collection, _but_ I wound up loving LV because it was a super luxe, feminine version of his namesake collection.  I know it's important to progress in fashion, but I will never think a pant cut as masculinely as they were in his show will be fashionable or attractive for any woman, especially when presented on low heeled shoes!  AH.  What was he thinking?!




i don't think it was very progressive though. in fact it was somewhat dated. and the vuitton line was the same thing with almost the same color palette just a bit lighter and more form fitting dresses. oh and skirts. still too many coats. i miss the scary nurses! and what's up with those damned fur contraptions held by a belt? i've seen at least 3 of those in different collections. ugh though truthfully i'm not too blown away by most of the fall collections i've looked at.


----------



## sunnibunni

*poshchick* - a girl after my own heart. i love thigh high socks. and ties! and your haircut. the end.


----------



## poshchick

hehe, it was a school theme night so that's why we're all dressed up  

xxx


----------



## margaritaxmix

*poshchick *- I love it!! The vest is really cute and I LOVE your haircut.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

*poshchick* you are beautiful!!! i love your hair cut

*purplekicks* love the preppy style! i'm a huge fan of dress shirts and anything prep! 

*margaritamix* you are too adorable - i love your outfits. everything you wear looks so fresh! 

*lvpiggy* you are my style icon!! i wish i had your lifestyle - i would love to wear sassy suits and CLs all day and then change into sexy cocktail dresses at night! You dress up so well...Do you ever do casual!!? lol 

ahh everyone looks AMAZING i love coming into this thread. I really want to post some of my outfits but my digital camera broke


----------



## CoachGirl12

poshchick, love the school girl outfits! so adorable! your gorgeous!


----------



## lvpiggy

JCinwrppingppr said:


> *lvpiggy* you are my style icon!! i wish i had your lifestyle - i would love to wear sassy suits and CLs all day and then change into sexy cocktail dresses at night! You dress up so well...Do you ever do casual!!? lol


 
awww thanks hon! you're too sweet! *muwahz*  hehehe . . . i'm serious majorly  now, nobody's ever said that to me before!

hehe . . . per your question, i do casual too! about to head out for some *shopping* , it's ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS weather today so time for a summer casual outfit:

multi color crinkle dyed mesh tank from A|X
pieced mini from A|X
shield sunglasses from Versace
Jaws peep-toe pumps from Christian Louboutin
gold color jersey classic flap from Chanel


----------



## lvpiggy

oh ya, outfit from last night . . . we went to a more casual club, was going for a bit more of an edgy look than my usual; what do you all think ?  successful or no? 

black shimmer tank dress from Salvage
grey lace edge leggings from forever21
black satin moto jacket from bebe
black plisse small wristlet from Dior
pewter metallic booties from Versace


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - dang i cannot go shopping in heels. i couldn't last 2 hours. you never wear flats do you? but who can blame you when you have such pretty shoes. pain is beauty, kwim? 
as for the edgy outfit...i'm not diggin' the leggings, but i just don't like capri type leggings in general and with the ankle booties i think it makes your legs look short (which they're not because hello your legs are like a mile long in the casual outfit) JMHO. i think it might go better with just some black tights or maybe tights in a bright pop color. or if you're really daring you can try the black lame leggings from american apparel. 
but i love the top and the jacket. that top is so s&m. lol!


----------



## daffie

*lvpiggy* - I LOVE you "Jaws peep-toe pumps from Christian Louboutin" heels!! Your outfits are always TDF!


----------



## sillygooose

what i wore for dinner today..i know you cant' see it but i'm actually wearing a super cute pocket tee hehe!


----------



## wordpast

I absolutely LOVE how you dressed up that white t!!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy - *LOVE the tank, heels, and Chanel in the first picture, and the tunic and booties in the second!! Gorgeous.

*sillygooose -* Beautiful skirt and Chanel - love the pairing with the white T too!

*JCinwrppingppr* - Aw thanks!


----------



## lvpiggy

margaritaxmix, daffie - thanks!  you're both so sweet! hehe i have way to much fun posting outfits here, i think i wear cuter stuff now just so i can post on tpf 



sunnibunni said:


> *lvpiggy* - dang i cannot go shopping in heels. i couldn't last 2 hours. you never wear flats do you? but who can blame you when you have such pretty shoes. pain is beauty, kwim?
> as for the edgy outfit...i'm not diggin' the leggings, but i just don't like capri type leggings in general and with the ankle booties i think it makes your legs look short (which they're not because hello your legs are like a mile long in the casual outfit) JMHO. i think it might go better with just some black tights or maybe tights in a bright pop color. or if you're really daring you can try the black lame leggings from american apparel.
> but i love the top and the jacket. that top is so s&m. lol!


 
omg i know!!!! i was SO wishing for black tights that night!!!!!  but i don't have any and i really really wanted to wear the dress, so i had to make do . . . i asked my friend a bazillion times if it made my legs looked short, should have asked tpfers instead!


----------



## lvpiggy

it was still warm when we headed out to the club last nite . . . 

navy halter by Papaya
white cotton mini by Papaya
bronze arabesque sandals by Dior
blue metallic leather horsebit clutch by Gucci
metal & strass star necklace by Chanel


----------



## lvpiggy

^^eek!  why so gigantic???


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Stunning heels and clutch.


----------



## Laira

sillygooose said:


> what i wore for dinner today..i know you cant' see it but i'm actually wearing a super cute pocket tee hehe!


 
I LOVE this look..!! simple and elegant.. white tee is my fav.. and i  ur chanel..!


----------



## lvpiggy

margaritaxmix said:


> ^ Stunning heels and clutch.


 thanks dear!  i see you're as much of a tpf addict as me!


----------



## daffie

*sillygooose - *I love your cute outfit!! Your hair looks FAB as well =)


----------



## sunnibunni

*sillygooose* - the white tee with the chanel looks so cute. love the outfit.




lvpiggy said:


> ^^eek!  why so gigantic???



the better to see you with my dear. lol! the clutch is gorgeous. i'm in such pain thinking about dancing in those heels but they're beautiful.


----------



## jackie1128

Thanks everyone Here is the outfit I wore to school a few days ago- sorry for the messy-ish background, I took the picture in a guest room in the basement







What can i say.. haha I like to dress up


----------



## miss gucci

sillygooose said:


> what i wore for dinner today..i know you cant' see it but i'm actually wearing a super cute pocket tee hehe!


 
i love your outfit...


----------



## margaritaxmix

*lvpiggy - *hehehe, addict is an _understatement_. but really, I just happened to be on the thread and saw you post 

*jackie* - very cute shirt!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I've been meaning to say this - but I really love how everyone that posts pictures of themselves in here mixes high and low end clothing/shoes.


----------



## lvpiggy

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I've been meaning to say this - but I really love how everyone that posts pictures of themselves in here mixes high and low end clothing/shoes.


 
ITA!!!!    it's all about how it looks, not how much it costs   i have things that i wear that i've owned since i bought them at macy's in high school, and i've seen some people wear designer everything and look like disasters   everyone should just find their style and stick with it!


----------



## lvpiggy

sunnibunni said:


> *sillygooose* - the white tee with the chanel looks so cute. love the outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the better to see you with my dear. lol! the clutch is gorgeous. i'm in such pain thinking about dancing in those heels but they're beautiful.


 
hehehe awww thanks sweetie!  omg we should totally totally meet up when i come to nyc in the summer!  i just thought of it!  tpf shopping expedition! i've already allotted 1 full day in the schedule for soho shopping, you're welcome to join


----------



## juu_b

lvpiggy said:


> it was still warm when we headed out to the club last nite . . .
> 
> navy halter by Papaya
> white cotton mini by Papaya
> bronze arabesque sandals by Dior
> blue metallic leather horsebit clutch by Gucci
> metal & strass star necklace by Chanel



lvpiggy.. your legs are a MILE long.. im so jealous!!


----------



## pout

JCinwrppingppr said:


> I've been meaning to say this - but I really love how everyone that posts pictures of themselves in here mixes high and low end clothing/shoes.



I agree, i love this thread & seeing everyone's individual style... I esp. love seeing the creative ways ppl put a variety of brands together. Maybe i'll post an outfit one day! 



lvpiggy said:


> ITA!!!!    it's all about how it looks, not how much it costs   i have things that i wear that i've owned since i bought them at macy's in high school, and i've seen some people wear designer everything and look like disasters   everyone should just find their style and stick with it!



 money can't buy good taste/style!


----------



## Lola

Blush silk dress from Forever 21


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

> I agree, i love this thread & seeing everyone's individual style... I esp. love seeing the creative ways ppl put a variety of brands together. Maybe i'll post an outfit one day!



Yes!! It makes me happy to know that some of the most stylish people find their clothes at places like Forever 21 and other "mall" stores. It's nice to know that you don't need to be pressured to wear all the top designers to be considered "chic" and "fashionable".


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Lola - *OMG I JUST tried that dress on on Saturday in Forever 21... I LOVED it too but I opted for another dress for my friend's Sweet 16. I have to say it looks a lot better on you than me though! Gorgeous - the color is so pretty. I love F21! 


---





Juicy Couture Fleece (back shown too)
Abercrombie Dark Wash Boot Cut Emma Jeans - my new faves 
Coach Katelyn sneakers... not pictured.


----------



## la miss

*Lola* you look gorgeous in that dress! Time for me to head over to Forever21 again.


----------



## jjensen

*lvpiggy*, I love your Dior heels, they look fabulous on you. I wish I could wear heels like that~


----------



## sunnibunni

*jackie* - your shirt dress is too cute. i like to dress up to go to class too. 

*lvpiggy* - sounds like a . i think my credit card is sprouting legs and running away as fast as possible. 

*lola* - that dress is super cute. i love the color. great for tons of occasions.

*margarita* - the jeans look good.


----------



## penance

*lola* that pink dress looks lovely on you

I tried that on as well and even in the small I would have had to get the dress adjusted cause I'm small in front and it kept slipping down LOL


----------



## toiletduck

Shopping with mom, dance class and then drinks with friends.

Top: Off the street...Around 2 USD!!
Bottom: CNC (Costume National's cheaper line)
Shoes: Costume National 
Bag: Chloe (no idea what the bag's name is tho )

Will probably throw on a necklace or bangle before I head out too.


----------



## toiletduck

*Lola:* Love the soft shade of pink on your skin! Beautiful dress!

*sillygoose:* love your outfit, as always!

*jackie:* Love the top! The belt is awesome.

*margarita:* those jeans fit good!

*lvpiggy:* those shoes are HOT!


----------



## lvpiggy

juu_b said:


> lvpiggy.. your legs are a MILE long.. im so jealous!!


 
hahaha trust me don't be jealous . . . .

*shhhhh* i'll tell you a secret but we have to keep it on the DL!! 

:ninja: i'm only 5'0"!! :ninja: 

HELLA short!    i probably have the shortest legs on all of tpf


----------



## lvpiggy

jjensen said:


> *lvpiggy*, I love your Dior heels, they look fabulous on you. I wish I could wear heels like that~


why not?  gotta start somewhere!!   they're actually really comfy!


----------



## lvpiggy

darn . . . should have multi-quoted . . . whoops!

toiletduck - THANKS!  i love your outfit btw . . . . the bag is so cute on you!  i can't pull off the big-bag look 



sunnibunni said:


> *lvpiggy* - sounds like a . i think my credit card is sprouting legs and running away as fast as possible.


 
of course it will be!  that's the point   wait until your credit card meets my big sis . . . it will just jump into the first available pair of scissors 

today's work outfit:

ivory sweater by bebe
black skirt with side ties by Mystique Boutique (nyc)
black knee boots by Louis Vuitton
sunglasses by Gucci
metal & strass star necklace by Chanel
earrings by [unknown - bought them at this fashion fair thingy in sf]
ivory east west flap bag by Chanel
gold leather bomber jacket by S.W.O.R.D.
ivory driving gloves by Fancy Fanny (sweden)


----------



## jjensen

lvpiggy said:


> why not?  gotta start somewhere!!   they're actually really comfy!



I can wear 3 and a half inches, and that's my limit for now. I bought a pair of boots with 4 inches heels, and my feet felt so awkward walking in them. I guess I need to practice


----------



## CoachGirl12

lvpiggy said:


> darn . . . should have multi-quoted . . . whoops!
> 
> toiletduck - THANKS! i love your outfit btw . . . . the bag is so cute on you! i can't pull off the big-bag look
> 
> 
> 
> of course it will be! that's the point  wait until your credit card meets my big sis . . . it will just jump into the first available pair of scissors
> 
> today's work outfit:
> 
> ivory sweater by bebe
> black skirt with side ties by Mystique Boutique (nyc)
> black knee boots by Louis Vuitton
> sunglasses by Gucci
> metal & strass star necklace by Chanel
> earrings by [unknown - bought them at this fashion fair thingy in sf]
> ivory east west flap bag by Chanel
> gold leather bomber jacket by S.W.O.R.D.
> ivory driving gloves by Fancy Fanny (sweden)


lv, you are so gorgeous, I love all your outfits that you post on here... I LOVE those boots!


----------



## HauteMama

April 12 outfit. It was snowing like crazy (though it all melted by the next day) where we were (picture taken in a hotel). 
Elle for Kohl's dress
Tiffany lock necklace and SJP Bitten necklace
Worn with Vera by Vera Wang pewter flats and Coach bag
Please excuse the swimming wristband! We went to a waterpark hotel for my kids' birthdays (two of the three were born on the same date, 4 years apart).


----------



## annemerrick

I thought maybe the waterpark wristlet was the newest accessory craze...and I was trying to figure out how to get one!!!  Did you go to Great Wolf Lodge??  Your outfit is darling....


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

hautemama,love love love your dress


----------



## sunnibunni

*toiletduck* - super cute outfit. casual but still classy. i like. 

*lvpiggy* - oh if only i had that luxury. loving the jacket and the flap.

*hautemama* - i really like your dress. it's blue...for the waterpark! teehee. and are you watching charmed in the background? or am i seeing things?


well i was wearing black tights earlier but then switched to my whiteish grey ones cuz it was just too much black for such a sunny day. but i wear black to mourn the loss of my kitty. 
oops the pic's a bit blurrier than usual. luckily it's just a plain black dress i got from gap.com. maybe i'll get the white one...


----------



## sunnibunni

to play *purplekicks'* little game - the colors of my outfit remind me of the mcqueen fall 08 line! lol. but holy mother of god did his line blow my mind.


----------



## Lola

JCrew Zebra print jacket (that I got for $60 on sale)
7 for all Mankind Jeans
Chanel Off-White GST with silver hardware (this bag got returned because I'm too afraid to get white dirty)


----------



## antakusuma

sunnibunni> wiiweeet.... i love the black dress. stylishly simple.


----------



## fashionispoison

not today's outfit...but saturday's =0


----------



## eskimo*gem

HauteMama said:


> April 12 outfit. It was snowing like crazy (though it all melted by the next day) where we were (picture taken in a hotel).
> Elle for Kohl's dress
> Tiffany lock necklace and SJP Bitten necklace
> Worn with Vera by Vera Wang pewter flats and Coach bag
> Please excuse the swimming wristband! We went to a waterpark hotel for my kids' birthdays (two of the three were born on the same date, 4 years apart).


this dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

fashionispoison said:


> not today's outfit...but saturday's =0


Love the outfit fashion! your so adorable and gorgeous!


----------



## chinsumo

*Sunni*, love your latest look. Especially the necklace and shoes.
*Fashionispoison*, great look, especially the belt.


----------



## wordpast

I love that outfit *fashionisposion*!!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*lola* - that jacket and GST match really well. too bad she had to go back. 

*antakusuma* - thanks! it's super fun and flowy. hope wedding plans are going well. not biting too many heads off i hope. 

*fashionispoison* - i love your outfit. to steal a phrase from antakusuma it's stylishly simple. 

*chinsumo* - thanks!  too bad it's one of the only 2 necklaces i wear. but whatever! at least it's functional...i can use it to tell time!


----------



## miss gucci

sunnibunni said:


>


love your shoes...


----------



## lvpiggy

yesterday's outfit (it was cold! :s)

black sleeveless tank by dolce & gabbana
indigo skinny jeans by 575 denim
grey blazer by guess
pewter ankle booties by versace
black crocodile flower chain shoulder bag by bottega veneta
metal & strass star earrings by chanel


----------



## daffie

^^Gorgeous as usual!!


----------



## antakusuma

sunnibunni>thanks dear, u're so thoughtful. 16 more days to wedding!


----------



## i_wona

sillygoose - you are just deliciously and beautifully gorgeous! I love your outfits - you have such style... the kind you _can't_ buy.

fashionpoison - gorgeous as well!


----------



## azhangie

fashionispoison said:


> not today's outfit...but saturday's =0


 
That's the Venetian room!!!! Really cute outfit!!!


----------



## purplekicks

*Fashionispoison *I love love LOVE your Balenciaga belt!!  It's such an amazing, versatile piece; I've seen the Olsens wear it for evening and day.


----------



## tomato4

fashionispoison, i love the look! wheres the skirt from?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Everybody looks so cool and lovely!

Just wondered - are tpfrers:

HiHeels,
Deux Armoires and
Bags4me still around?

I miss you guys - you were my inspiration!


----------



## pinkdot

margaritaxmix said:


> Me today...
> It's gonna be 70 for the rest of the week WOOOOT!  But rain on Saturday  Which sucks because I was supposed to go to the zoo for a biology project... and then go visit the LV/Coach boutiques. Guess it'll have to be put off until Sunday if the weather doesn't look up...


 
I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!!!!, especially the top, where is it from?


----------



## donald

pinkdot said:


> I LOVE THIS OUTFIT!!!!, especially the top, where is it from?



isn't that from american eagle?  i was looking at it the other day and wondering if i should get it or not


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *miss_gucci*!

*lvpiggy* - love the booties. 

*antakusuma* - wee! don't forget to post your wedding outfit! 

*purplekicks* - i'm jealous of your legs.


hey yea! where did *margaritaxmix* go? she finally posts her own outfits then goes awol!


so it's ridiculously warm outside today and i even shaved my legs so i could wear a dress and i tried two on and just wasn't feeling it. it's one of those days...
not pictured - silk scarf from urban outfitters: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...te&navCount=28&navAction=poppushpush&color=01

i seem to be channeling nicole richie today...which i both like and don't like. at least i didn't wear my oversized sunglasses.


----------



## eskimo*gem

^^^
love the shoes!


----------



## purplekicks




----------



## margaritaxmix

*sunnibunni - *Sorry I've been MIA!! I haven't taken pics of my outfits these past few days either 

Boy how I've missed this thread! Everyone looks great - I'd comment individually but AP exams are coming up so I have to study!

I'll post outfit pics as soon as I can...  I think I still remember what I wore this past week, heh. 

 M

oh, *pinkdot* - the top is American Eagle


----------



## fettfleck

I went out for a cocktail in the evening and wore my striped blouse dress, tight jeans and my *new* Sir Alistair Rai scarf!


----------



## Laurie8504

gorgeous scarf!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *eskimo*gem*!

*purplekicks* - do you in fact have purple kicks?

*margarita* - oh man. i remember AP's. the upside of them is that once they're over you have nothing to do in class because you've already finished the curriculum! which AP's are you taking?

*fettfleck* - waah! i love the scarf. i wanna get one but gosh darn those waitlists. i dunno if i want the white one or one of the blue ones though...


----------



## purplekicks

I actually don't own a pair of purple shoes, though I did used to wear my friend's purple chucks.  I'm trying to strip my wardrobe of all colour, save brown and neutrals.


----------



## daffie

fettfleck - I LOVE your scarf!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

very late, but this was thrusdays outfit:
Express dress, black slip underneath, wine NW luceros, not pictured mj blake in bright blue


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunnibunni said:


> *margarita* - oh man. i remember AP's. the upside of them is that once they're over you have nothing to do in class because you've already finished the curriculum! which AP's are you taking?



I'm only taking NSL (government) this year but next year.. I'm taking a LOOONNNGGG hiatus from tPF since I have 4 APs lined up. ush:ush:ush:

*talldrnkofwater* - Hot dress, love the color!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks margaritamix.  I always love your outfits.


----------



## guccisima

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Everybody looks so cool and lovely!
> 
> Just wondered - are tpfrers:
> 
> HiHeels,
> Deux Armoires and
> Bags4me still around?
> 
> I miss you guys - you were my inspiration!



DA is very active in the Hermes Forum.You can see a lot of her outfits in "Your hermes in action".

I`m wondering about the the others, too.
Would like to see them posting here again.


----------



## PHENOMENON

Received the top and the shorts in the mail today. Just slipped it on to show you how I'm going to wear it in summer. Today, I wore my pyamas all day long


----------



## muigee

PHENOMENON said:


> Received the top and the shorts in the mail today. Just slipped it on to show you how I'm going to wear it in summer. Today, I wore my pyamas all day long



cute outfit, where are your shoes from?


----------



## fettfleck

Laurie8504, sunnibunni and daffie, thx for the compliments. It really is a beautiful piece. I waited around 2 month for it (got it from blueheavenboutique) and it was worth the wait.

PHENOMENON - I love that combo! Looks soo cute! Where did you get it?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Everybody looks so cool and lovely!
> 
> Just wondered - are tpfrers:
> 
> HiHeels,
> Deux Armoires and
> Bags4me still around?
> 
> I miss you guys - you were my inspiration!


 
Wow! Someone misses me ... how touching! I have been posting a lot in the "Your Hermès in Action" thread. Here are my recent outfits ... I've been obsessed lately with Betsey Johnson dresses, Tory Burch ballerinas and my new Hermès Haut a Courroies (HAC) bag lol!

*No. 1*
- Betsey Johnson dress
- Black opaque tights
- Black chunky pumps
- Hermès 25cm retourne Kelly

*No. 2*
- Betsey Johnson silk teal blue dress with sequins
- Black opaque tights and black shoes
- Hermès 28cm HAC

*No. 3*
- Zara silk printed dress
- H&M fuchsia silk underdress
- Dark brown opaque tights
- Dark brown chunky pumps
- Hermès 28cm HAC

*No. 4*
- Benetton top
- Calvin Klein jeans
- Tory Burch yellow patent ballerinas
- Hermès 28cm HAC

*No. 5*
- Hermès 28cm HAC
- Hermès Jardin d'Hiver scarf
- Calvin Klein jeans
- Ralph Lauren sweater
- Tory Burch orange ballerinas


----------



## PHENOMENON

muigee said:


> cute outfit, where are your shoes from?


thanks Muigee!  my shoes are from a dutch shoestore called VanHaren

*fettfleck *thank you  the top is from H&M and my shorts are from Frankie B.


----------



## daffie

Phenomenon - I think you look so cute!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

x


----------



## HauteMama

fettfleck: LOVE your scarf!

talldrnkofwater: Lovely dress - you look great!

deux armoires: I love both Betsy Johnson dresses.


----------



## cristalena56

you all look fabulous!


----------



## dearmissie

never knew this thread existed! how fun! okay heres what i wore today!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Just chillin out on a nice day.  Yesterdays outfit:

Tee: Forever 21
Leggings:  Express
Bag:  Balenciaga
Sunglasses:  Dior
Shoes:  Flat black flip-flops (Old Navy)


----------



## CoachGirl12

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> never knew this thread existed! how fun! okay heres what i wore today!


LOVE that top... who is it made by? GORGEOUS!


----------



## sunnibunni

*phenomenon* - i love the top and the shoes. it's a great summer look. 

*deux armoires* - i LOVE your hermes. and your dresses. and your flats!

*ehxtahcee* - no boobs! lol.

*livinluxuriously* - oh i have those sunnies in ivory! i haven't worn them in a while though... love the look.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you everyone for your compliments!


----------



## arireyes

oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> never knew this thread existed! how fun! okay heres what i wore today!


  I wanna know too. I love it!


----------



## starryviolet

gorgeous top! is it foley + corinna?



oo0ehxtahcee0oo said:


> never knew this thread existed! how fun! okay heres what i wore today!


----------



## starryviolet

i love this dress! looks like the perfect spring/summer frock! 





sunnibunni said:


>


----------



## vlore

EVERYONE looks awesome! Keep on posting more pics!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *shopbopchic*! i love it too. i wish i had a cute little cropped cardigan to go over it...sounds like a great idea.


----------



## k-r3n

shopbopchic said:


> gorgeous top! is it foley + corinna?


 
looks like forever21...i might be wrong though


----------



## sunnibunni

^it is. she said it in another thread.


----------



## dearmissie

its forever 21!! i spent like 2 hours sifting through there one day! found it for under $20!!


----------



## dearmissie

its actually a dress! lol, i wear it as a dress when im going on a sexy night on the town. however on days where i feel like covering up more, i hike it up a little higher and put on some tights! BAM! its a shirt!


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you *CoachGirl12, chinsumo, wordpast, sunnibunni, i_wona, azhangie,* and *purple kicks!*!!

*tomato4*  the skirt is from H&M


----------



## lvpiggy

hi ladies!!  i went mia for a while, i know . . .  ack.  work decided to snowball into a giant disaster . . . clients were frustrating . . . 

we have this whiteboard in the office, and an orange expo pen, so every once in a while i'll come around and write the theme of the moment (always in Hermes orange, of course! ) . . . this week's themes included:

*panicking*
*disaster ensuing*
and
*extreme slowness* along w/ a drawing of a turtle 

anyways, not sure if i stuck this one here yet even tho it's old, from last week's BBQ on sunday 

pieced denim mini by A|X
orange cotton racerback tank by A|X
ivory east west flap bag by Chanel
beige fabric no prive slingbacks by Christian Louboutin


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I love this thread!! must get round to posting my outfits....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

target merona asian floral wrap dress
not pictured: bright blue mj blake, black nw pumps


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> target merona asian floral wrap dress
> not pictured: bright blue mj blake, black nw pumps



ooo, super cute tall... love that dress... and those shoes are  where are those pink pumps from? love 'em!


----------



## mustlovecatz

i freaking LOVE this shirt!!! so comfy.


----------



## jc2239

PHENOMENON said:


> Received the top and the shorts in the mail today. Just slipped it on to show you how I'm going to wear it in summer. Today, I wore my pyamas all day long



very cute!


----------



## LABAG

talldrnkofwater said:


> target merona asian floral wrap dress
> not pictured: bright blue mj blake, black nw pumps


I HAVE THAT DRESS! CUTE ON YOU~:okay:
I LOVE THE SHOE COLOR-I WORN MINE WITH RED PEEPTOES.


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - ouch. sounds like a bad work week. at least you have chanel and louboutin to cheer you up. 

*talldrnkofwater* - you do wrap dresses really well. i love the color combo.

*mustlovecatz* - i love the print. and your shoes!


----------



## PHENOMENON

sunnibunni said:


> *phenomenon* - i love the top and the shoes. it's a great summer look.


 
thanks sunnibunni!


----------



## PHENOMENON

jc2239 said:


> very cute!


 
thank you


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Deux Armoires said:


> Wow! Someone misses me ... how touching! I have been posting a lot in the "Your Hermès in Action" thread. Here are my recent outfits ... I've been obsessed lately with Betsey Johnson dresses, Tory Burch ballerinas and my new Hermès Haut a Courroies (HAC) bag lol!



Yeah!!!!  Nice to see you again DA, and still looking gorgeous I might add.  I did miss you on here - nice to know you are still an active forum member.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

talldrnkofwater said:


> target merona asian floral wrap dress
> not pictured: bright blue mj blake, black nw pumps



Woo Hoo - looking gorgeous!  I love this!  Superb dress.


----------



## lvpiggy

sunnibunni said:


> *lvpiggy* - ouch. sounds like a bad work week. at least you have chanel and louboutin to cheer you up.
> 
> *talldrnkofwater* - you do wrap dresses really well. i love the color combo.
> 
> *mustlovecatz* - i love the print. and your shoes!


 
haha - no kidding!  thank goodness for chanel and louboutin!!  

 . . . . i just put up the new theme of the day . . . . 

*technical difficulties* :borg1:


----------



## iluvshopin

I had to go back at least 20 pages to see everyones outfits. You all LOOK GREAT!!!!



It has been awhile since I posted what I was wearing, so here goes.....


----------



## kittypurse

Nice


----------



## lvpiggy

airplane clothes for the trip to/from vegas 

blue hoodie by Street Saints
bootcut jeans by Paige
orange velvet graffiti pumps by Christian Louboutin
trianon canvas sac de nuit by Louis Vuitton


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Coachgirl12- those shoes are bcbg- i have them in teal but the heel broke 
iluvshopin- love your outfit!
thanks sunnibunni
allbagpuss- thanks- i love target dresses, i think i have about 20 of them


----------



## CoachGirl12

talldrnkofwater said:


> Coachgirl12- those shoes are bcbg- i have them in teal but the heel broke
> iluvshopin- love your outfit!
> thanks sunnibunni
> allbagpuss- thanks- i love target dresses, i think i have about 20 of them


haha, thanks tall, i knew they looked familiar, i was going to get the purple/blue ones! they look fab!


----------



## eskimo*gem

Topshop dress for a night out with the girls.


----------



## sunnibunni

*iluvshopin* - love the outfit. especially the shoes. 

*eskimo*gem* - love the dress. you look super cute!

*lvpiggy - *no pics?


got a new dress in the mail today. paired it with my new shoes. somehow just wasn't feeling it. i dunno why. but i was too lazy to change so here ya go:







omg my room is so messy...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Hi everyone this is my first time in the wardrobe section. Everyone looks fantastic!!!


----------



## miss gucci

*talldrnkofwater* 
i love your shoes..


----------



## lvpiggy

sunnibunni said:


> *iluvshopin* - love the outfit. especially the shoes.
> 
> *eskimo*gem* - love the dress. you look super cute!
> 
> *lvpiggy - *no pics?
> 
> 
> got a new dress in the mail today. paired it with my new shoes. somehow just wasn't feeling it. i dunno why. but i was too lazy to change so here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg my room is so messy...


 
i *love* the dress!  hehei would vote for wine patent rolandos for ur outfit . . . but then, i might be biased 

what did u mean no pictures tho?  do they not show up?  i can see them on mine . . .


----------



## sunnibunni

lvpiggy said:


> i *love* the dress!  hehei would vote for wine patent rolandos for ur outfit . . . but then, i might be biased
> 
> what did u mean no pictures tho?  do they not show up?  i can see them on mine . . .




lol! oh if only i could afford me some loubs. le sigh. next time i might try some heels with it and no tights. and i can't see the pics! am i the only one? can anyone else see them?


----------



## nycgr1

talldrnkofwater said:


> target merona asian floral wrap dress
> not pictured: bright blue mj blake, black nw pumps


 
Very nice!!


----------



## eskimo*gem

sunnibunni - thanks! i love your dress, where is it from??


----------



## lvpiggy

sunnibunni said:


> lol! oh if only i could afford me some loubs. le sigh. next time i might try some heels with it and no tights. and i can't see the pics! am i the only one? can anyone else see them?


 
omg . . . . was my theme of the day not totally appropriate??  and i wasn't even referencing posting pix at all!!  it was related to something totally different . . . 




lvpiggy said:


> haha - no kidding! thank goodness for chanel and louboutin!!
> 
> . . . . i just put up the new theme of the day . . . .
> 
> *technical difficulties* :borg1:


 
anyway, pix reposted for your viewing entertainment !


----------



## sunnibunni

*eskimo*gem* - thank you! the dress is by splendid. i got it on shopbop.com.

*lvpiggy* - it definitely was appropriate and oddly coincidental. love the bag! it's a great travel outfit. my next request: i'm gonna need a close up pic of those shoes.


----------



## lvpiggy

sunnibunni said:


> *eskimo*gem* - thank you! the dress is by splendid. i got it on shopbop.com.
> 
> *lvpiggy* - it definitely was appropriate and oddly coincidental. love the bag! it's a great travel outfit. my next request: i'm gonna need a close up pic of those shoes.


 
thank you dearest!    it was indeed super comfy, altho i got some  looks when i took my shoes off to put them thru the conveyer belt @ the security checkpoint!!


----------



## vlore

*lvpiggy: *fashionable as always- even to go to a BBQ!!! I love it!

*talldrnkofwater:* amazing what cute things one can find in Target. That wrap dress looks like a million bucks! And so do you!!! 
*
sunnibunni:* cute as always! I love your new dress and the ombre print. You must be the must fashionable college student!

*eskimogem:* I love your top/dress and the combo of red and black. Very sexy!!!

*All to all the other ladies I didn't mention- you are all FABULOUS!!!*


----------



## yes.please

hey girls-everyone's looking great!

new in this thread...spring is here and i've been doing some major shopping- thought i'd stop lurking and post one of my new favorite dresses.

BCBGirls seersucker navy/greyish jumper
Yellow striped tee- thrift find
navy aldo flats.


----------



## violathebee

^ absolutely love that dress!


----------



## azhangie

Ok its been a while and I've been totally lazy to upload picture onto my laptop.

So here's one from last friday, my getup for a night out in hollywood!











Marciano white tube dress
First two pictures I had on the minibout CL's
I ended up going with the white LAMB Daizy shoes for the night.


----------



## k-r3n

^ i love your dress


----------



## sunnibunni

*lvpiggy* - i'm not a huge fan of velvet but i LOVE the grafitti. if i saw a woman take off some loubs at a security checkpoint i'd have my  face going too.

*vlore* - hardly! i live in new york. everyone's fashionable! 

*yes.please* - that dress is too cute. i absolutely love it. you look great. 

*azhangie* - love the dress. i wish i had your skinny arms! and good choice on the shoes. i like the white ones better too. 


so i was super excited about my new shoes. i dressed plain so i could show them off. 

with sweater:





better shot of the shoes and no sweater (it was crazy hot out today!):


----------



## violathebee

^ cute shoes! where'd you get them from?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thank you ladies- sunnibunni, love your outfit!
h&m skirt and jacket
Old navy tank
nw pumps
cheapie cuff:


----------



## aliwishesbear

azhangie said:


> Ok its been a while and I've been totally lazy to upload picture onto my laptop.
> 
> So here's one from last friday, my getup for a night out in hollywood!
> 
> 
> View attachment 416025
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416026
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416027
> 
> 
> Marciano white tube dress
> First two pictures I had on the minibout CL's
> I ended up going with the white LAMB Daizy shoes for the night.


 
I love your dress!!  So cute...and I wish I had skinny arms like you too =)


----------



## sunnibunni

*violathebee* - thanks! i got em at macy's. they're by enzo angiolini.

*talldrnkofwater* - thank you! love your shoes and your skirt.


----------



## efrias1394

sunnibunni said:


> *iluvshopin* - love the outfit. especially the shoes.
> 
> *eskimo*gem* - love the dress. you look super cute!
> 
> *lvpiggy - *no pics?
> 
> 
> got a new dress in the mail today. paired it with my new shoes. somehow just wasn't feeling it. i dunno why. but i was too lazy to change so here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg my room is so messy...


 
Where did you get your cardigan from?  Cute outfit BTW!


----------



## sunnibunni

^ya know i forgot! had to check the tag which says banana republic and then i remembered i got it at the banana republic outlet in PA.


i'm off to boston for the weekend and it is a breezy and warm 75 degrees today. it's a shame to have to leave it. anyways i get to wear another pair of my new shoes even though i've posted this dress before. i'm running out of new stuff...


----------



## sonya

Super cute dress!




yes.please said:


> hey girls-everyone's looking great!
> 
> new in this thread...spring is here and i've been doing some major shopping- thought i'd stop lurking and post one of my new favorite dresses.
> 
> BCBGirls seersucker navy/greyish jumper
> Yellow striped tee- thrift find
> navy aldo flats.


----------



## enxinwong

Okay so after lurking for awhile, finally plucked up the courage to post.. 
Here's my outfit from a few days ago:


----------



## sunnibunni

cute outfit! it's so "preppy does spring!"


----------



## la miss

*enxinwong* cute outfit and bag. What shoes did you wear?


----------



## Charlie

azhangie said:


> Ok its been a while and I've been totally lazy to upload picture onto my laptop.
> 
> 
> Marciano white tube dress
> First two pictures I had on the minibout CL's
> I ended up going with the white LAMB Daizy shoes for the night.


 
Your daizy pumps are .


----------



## enxinwong

sunnibunni- Thank you 
la miss- I wore yellow flats to match the cardigan


----------



## Missrocks

Anthropologie dress
LV multi pouchette
CL Very Prive patent pumps






Almost wore this one, but wasn't sure if it was too summery looking...
Am I supposed to wait until summer to wear tropical prints?
Bebe dress
LV Mirage Noir
CL Very Prive patent pumps


----------



## enxinwong

Missrocks said:


> Anthropologie dress
> LV multi pouchette
> CL Very Prive patent pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost wore this one, but wasn't sure if it was too summery looking...
> Am I supposed to wait until summer to wear tropical prints?
> Bebe dress
> LV Mirage Noir
> CL Very Prive patent pumps



Love both looks! The mirage speedy is


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Cute outfits girls!!


----------



## mastermemei

Here's my outfit for last night's dinner with friends. I was thinking if I should wear a leggings or something but I opted not to. My mom bought that dress from a local store, not bad for a $6 dress, right?


----------



## Little_Girly

LVPiggy (4946) - that is very stylish


----------



## PHENOMENON

Great weather over here, I decided to try on my new shirtdress. I could use a tan


----------



## prettyfit

i love your legs! not in a perve way though.  actually it's in a perve way! they are so hot!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

PHENOMENON said:


> Great weather over here, I decided to try on my new shirtdress. I could use a tan


LOVE your shirt dress! super cute!


----------



## PHENOMENON

prettyfit said:


> i love your legs! not in a perve way though.  actually it's in a perve way! they are so hot!!!


 

 thanks!

CoachGirl12 : Thanks


----------



## Couture Dreams

where did you get that shirt dress? it looks sooo comfy!


----------



## lvpiggy

*Little_Girly* - thanks!!

friday was *such* a nice day!  so, decided to go all summery for work:

ivory floral top by charlotte russe
brown halter dress by forever21
brown half sleeve blazer by g by guess
orange graffiti pumps by christian louboutin


----------



## Keane Fan

yeahh i am in love with that shirt dress.. it looks great on you!


----------



## Missrocks

Enxinwong and kittykittycatcat~ Thanks for the compliments!

PHENOMENON~ LOVE the shirtdress!


----------



## mastermemei

PHENOMENON said:


> Great weather over here, I decided to try on my new shirtdress. I could use a tan



I looooooooove the shirtdress!
It's a great alternative since I can't seem to pull off the boyfriend's shirt


----------



## sammydoll

Some fun(ny) pics for you!

Saturday-











T-bags maxi dress
Stubbs & Wootton Wedges
Balenciaga Bouton D'or City
Badgley Mishka Eyeglasses
Tarina Tarantino hair bows


----------



## sammydoll

And Sunday!














Lacoste vneck tshirt (pink)
Rebecca Taylor jacket (black)
True Religion Johnny jeans
Balenciaga Bouton D'or City
Doc Marten's.. flowered, vintage
Badgly Mishka Eyeglasses


----------



## Laurie8504

sammydoll said:


> Some fun(ny) pics for you!
> 
> Saturday-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-bags maxi dress
> Stubbs & Wootton Wedges
> Balenciaga Bouton D'or City
> Badgley Mishka Eyeglasses
> Tarina Tarantino hair bows



oooh, I've been on the lookout for a tbags dress, this one looks great on you!


----------



## eskimo*gem

phenomenon - i love your shirt dress, you look great!


----------



## Shasta

*Sammydoll!  You are so funny.  Very cute, thanks for the pics!*


----------



## Biondina1003

PHENOMENON said:


> Great weather over here, I decided to try on my new shirtdress. I could use a tan


 


I love this dress! Who makes it?


----------



## k-r3n

Biondina1003 said:


> I love this dress! Who makes it?


 
i want to know too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Everyone looks so stoopid 







Just kidding you girls rock


----------



## PHENOMENON

**

Couture Dreams , Keane Fan, Missrocks , mastermemei, eskimo*gem, Biondina1003 and k-r3n.

It's from H&M and they have it in plain white and combo white/grey. Supercomfy and cheap!


----------



## sunnibunni

waah! i have to get me to h&m this weekend! i need a pretty summer white dress too...and a high waisted skirt. don't fail me now h&m!


----------



## justina2186

sammydoll said:


> And Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste vneck tshirt (pink)
> Rebecca Taylor jacket (black)
> True Religion Johnny jeans
> Balenciaga Bouton D'or City
> Doc Marten's.. flowered, vintage
> Badgly Mishka Eyeglasses


 
Lol, its so funny because for some reason I can always spot a pair of Johnnies from a mile away.....


----------



## daffie

^^ I LOVE your mirror!!


----------



## sunnibunni

^ me too! my friend has the same one. it's HUGE but so cool. where is it from?


----------



## sammydoll

^^ thanks!  I got it from Horchow.com :O)

http://www.horchow.com/store/catalo...5&index=69&cmCat=cat000000cat4100735cat000092


----------



## xiannie

This is my first time posting here, got bored of studying. Love everybody's outfit!


----------



## iwub2shop

*xiannie* Cute outfit! I like how its so bright and spring-ey!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## Laurie8504

I'm _so _impressed that you can pull this off, love it!

How long does it take to get those shoes on?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

fashionispoison said:


>



Those shoes are too die for!
how much did they cost? (sorry I'm in love)


----------



## sunnibunni

*xiannie* - i love the outfit. it's so cute and perfect for spring!

*fashionispoison* - omg. those chanel glads. kill me. they look amazing. i love your clutch too.


----------



## fashionispoison

laurie8504 thank you!! They actually dont take too long because the only straps I have to really put on are the bottom three and the rest have a snap on button and once you have adjusted the length of the straps you can just snap the button on and off

Pearls thanks! They were fetal about 1k but I got them on sake for $600 at nm last summer 

Sunni thank youuuuu!!


----------



## sammydoll

Hey everyone!  My outfit for today :O)

Mexican outfit day! mwahahahaha

b+w checked shirt- Trovata
green tank- Nordstrom
True Religion Grey Kate capris
Betsey Johnson bow heels
Balenciaga Bouton D'or City
bow=bought a million years ago.. some children's store.
Badgley Mishka eyeglasses


----------



## Tutu

...Summer's finally here! And so are my new Ray Bans!


----------



## heartfelt

sammydoll--love those betsey johnson heels!

phenomenon--LOVE LOVE that shirt dress! ive been on a search for the perfect shirt dress. i have to check out h&m!

i have a midterm tomorrow, so of course, i'm procrastinating. here's an outfit i wore a couple of days ago: (excuse the gigantic mess in my room)


----------



## violathebee

^cute outfit! and do you go to a school in LA?


----------



## enxinwong

Haven't been on for a few days, but here's what I wore a few days ago too 











Supre shirt with a Topshop tank underneath, brandless black shorts and scart and my vintage Louis Vuitton Petit Noe 





Shoes (flats) are from a local mall shop and they're only like, S$18 a pair so I have them in lots of colours and textures. This one is faux croc.
P.S. All of you girls look soooo good here! Loving all your outfits


----------



## Nymph

^^ I'm loving both your shoes, *sammydoll* and *tutu*!! 

Where are yours from, *tutu*?


----------



## sunnibunni

*sammydoll* - looove the shoes! though they're not very mexican lol!

*tutu* - welcome back! sweet hat! and sunnies!  i love spring.

*heartfelt* - cute jacket. love the whole look.

*enxinwong* - your shirt makes me dizzy!  cute shoes. i wish i could find cheap flats in all different colors.


----------



## eskimo*gem

sammydoll - your yellow b-bag is to die for!


----------



## eliza

Love the plaid *Sammydoll*, and I think (*don't kill me!!!*) I may like your new Badgley Mishka glasses a smidge better than the Ferragamo's!! They're so funky, I'm in love with them!

*Tutu*... I'm a Ray Ban FANATIC, I love yours!!


----------



## iwub2shop

*Sammydoll* I love your heels! The bows are too cute!

*Tutu* Your outfit is so European chic 

*heartfelt* I like your shoes! They look intimidating though...hahaha I'd be afraid to wear them for more than 2 hours  Are they comfy?


----------



## sammydoll

*heartfelt, nymph, sunnibunny, iwub2shop-* thank you!  this will be my second summer wearing these heels, they are one of my favourites for sure! :O)

*eskimo*gem-* Yay, thanks!  I'm finally getting totally used to her!

*eliza-* *kills yoouu!!!*  hahah  nonono, i'm glad you like them a lot!  Ever since i got them, shhhh.. i havn't worn my others out of the house :OP  I really like them, too... I love my others, also..but change is nice!  I'm definitely enjoying being a bit more funky again in general, i used to dress crazzyyyinsane and then totally toned down and now i'm having a little fun again :O)


----------



## Tutu

*Nymph:* Thank you, the shoes are by Wonders  I got them from Zio in Helsinki.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## FijiBuni

Laurie8504 said:


> I'm _so _impressed that you can pull this off, love it!
> 
> How long does it take to get those shoes on?



I could NEVER in a million years pull that off, I'm so jealous!! You look so great! I could totally see a celeb wear this


----------



## heartfelt

violathebee--i go to UCSD, but im from LA and my home is there. 

sunnibunni--thanks love 

iwub2shop: they are actually really comfy! probably one of my most comfortable pairs. giuseppe zanotti is a genius!


----------



## Tutu

White today also, today with brown:


----------



## vlore

*Tutu, *I love both of your white outfits! You look very fresh and summery!

*Fashionispoison,* You rock with those gladiator sandals!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

heartfelt said:


> sammydoll--love those betsey johnson heels!
> 
> phenomenon--LOVE LOVE that shirt dress! ive been on a search for the perfect shirt dress. i have to check out h&m!
> 
> i have a midterm tomorrow, so of course, i'm procrastinating. here's an outfit i wore a couple of days ago: (excuse the gigantic mess in my room)


LOVE your dress heartfelt... who is it made by?


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu* - loooove your whole outfit. i love it all.


----------



## Samia

Tutu said:


> White today also, today with brown:


 
Love your outfit!


----------



## vlore

Last night, went out to dinner with my husband and another couple friend of ours.


----------



## frostedcouture

vlore- Your Balenciaga is stunning! The color is gorgeous.

heartfelt- I recently visited my cousin's friend with my cousin at UCSD.  There was construction going on. Is there still any construction?


----------



## heartfelt

coachgirl--thanks! the dress is from twelvebytwelve.



frostedcouture said:


> vlore- Your Balenciaga is stunning! The color is gorgeous.
> 
> heartfelt- I recently visited my cousin's friend with my cousin at UCSD.  There was construction going on. Is there still any construction?



hi! yes. when did you visit? we were still heavily under construction this summer. there is still construction, but most of it is done. we have a huge new student services center with some more greenery, along with an expansion to our student center/eatery/grocery store.


----------



## frostedcouture

heartfelt said:


> coachgirl--thanks! the dress is from twelvebytwelve.
> 
> 
> 
> hi! yes. when did you visit? we were still heavily under construction this summer. there is still construction, but most of it is done. we have a huge new student services center with some more greenery, along with an expansion to our student center/eatery/grocery store.



I went the first week of April.  Took us a while to get a parking space..there were no more spaces in the parking garage so we ended parking near a bookstore I think. Such lovely weather though! We went shopping afterwards and got to enjoy the pretty view.


----------



## Tutu

Thank you, *vlore, sunnibunni and samia*!

I got some nude pumps today, here's how I wore them:


----------



## Samia

Tutu said:


> Thank you, *vlore, sunnibunni and samia*!
> 
> I got some nude pumps today, here's how I wore them:


 
Really very pretty! Love the nude pumps and your Jacket.


----------



## *brittany*

Tutu said:


> Thank you, *vlore, sunnibunni and samia*!
> 
> I got some nude pumps today, here's how I wore them:


 
that outfit is too cute!   what dress is that? i love it!


----------



## iwub2shop

*Tutu* I heart your dress, your jacket, and your pumps!!!


----------



## sonya

Tutu, love the white dress! Cute outfit.


----------



## rms4698

Tutu - I love your shoes! Who makes them?


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu* - i absolutely love your outfit today! the jacket, the dress, the shoes! you are on a roll!


----------



## vlore

*Tutu,* you did it again!!! I think this is the best outfit you have posted!!! I love it!!! The dress is a beauty as well as the coat, and I absolutely, positively LOVE your nude pumps. I am dying to purchase some, but haven't found the right one.


----------



## frostedcouture

Tutu, your pumps look so great! I  your outfit!!


----------



## Chanel1900

Omg Tutu, love it. May I ask where is your dress from?!


----------



## Tutu

Thanks everyone! The dress is by Jaspal and the shoes are Moda di Fausto.


----------



## iwub2shop

My first post here...haha for some reason I'm nervous  A preppy-ish casual outfit I pulled together. Paired it with a pair of diamond studs I got for my birthday...





Merona cardigan
Banana Republic Martin fit shorts
Pull and Bear tote (Zara's sister brand)
Franco Sarto patent flats

Closer view of the shoes


----------



## frostedcouture

I love the outfit! Simple and elegant


----------



## snoopylaughs

Wow!  I agree with the rest, Tutu that outfit is so sophisticated!


----------



## vlore

*iwub2shop, *super cute and casual outfit. Definately something I would wear. And I love your flats! Welcome to tPF!


----------



## initialed

wore this to shop


----------



## Viktorija

You have good taste



iwub2shop said:


> My first post here...haha for some reason I'm nervous  A preppy-ish casual outfit I pulled together. Paired it with a pair of diamond studs I got for my birthday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merona cardigan
> Banana Republic Martin fit shorts
> Pull and Bear tote (Zara's sister brand)
> Franco Sarto patent flats
> 
> Closer view of the shoes


----------



## iwub2shop

*frosted couture*, *vlore, *and *Viktorija* - thanks for the encouragement


----------



## vlore

*initialed,* cute vest!


----------



## iwub2shop

Another casual outfit...nothing to shout about 




Wet Seal tank top
Dorothy Perkins gold lurex cardigan
J Brand 10" skinny jeans
Franco Sarto flats (I'm trying to break them in!)


----------



## Indigowaters

You look so cute! But I totally see a creepy neighbor in the  background. 


fashionispoison said:


>


----------



## initialed

*vlore*:  Thanks!


----------



## azhangie

Went out friday night to some place downtown - Jlounge...I shoulda wore jeans because it was outdoors and I was freezing my ass off..anyways my outfit minus a warm jacket.

Dress by Marciano 
Very Prive Pailettes in brown


----------



## iwub2shop

azhangie I love your dress! So pretty!


----------



## fashionispoison

*Indigowaters *lol i didn't notice that! 
thank for you the sweet compliments ladies! 

yesterday & today (more pics in my blog)


----------



## sunnibunni

*azhangie* - looove your dress.

*fashionispoison* - are your shoes in the first pic by pour la victoire? how are they to walk in? i love your outfits. they're so effortless.


----------



## azhangie

Thanks guys!! I was never into wearing dresses at all until I started looking at all the pretty outfits you guys have posted!!! I'm officially hooked on purses/shoes/and dresses because of this forum.

I love it!
but my bank acct hates me rite now


----------



## heartfelt

eek. my room really is very messy.

anywho, i wore this on friday night.


----------



## Stormy Heart

dragonfly duster over linen skirt and blouse


----------



## iwub2shop

*fashionispoison*: I heart heart heart your clutch in the first pic; the outfit in your 2nd pic is PERFECTLY accessorized with the bicycle; and the gladiator sandals really make the 3rd outfit stand out! 

*heartfelt:* Cute dress, and I like your shoes!


----------



## fashionispoison

*Sunni* the shoes are actually zara shoes! I got them last month in vegas  they are super comfy and omg they were $99.99 made of leather and in Spain! I love them hehe oh and theyre not hard to walk in at all!

*Iwub2shop* thank you!! Please check out my blog  some of the stuff will be in my store


----------



## Samia

*Heartfelt*, love your outfit!


----------



## sonya

fashionispoison said:


> *Sunni* the shoes are actually zara shoes! I got them last month in vegas  they are super comfy and omg they were $99.99 made of leather and in Spain! I love them hehe oh and theyre not hard to walk in at all!
> 
> *Iwub2shop* thank you!! Please check out my blog  some of the stuff will be in my store



Those shoes are Zara? Fabulous shoes. Love them!


----------



## frostedcouture

fashionispoison, your shoes are amazing


----------



## initialed

Today's outfit featuring my notebook necklace!


----------



## Jadore

fashionispoison I love your gladiators!


----------



## sunnibunni

*initialed* - lol! how cute! any particular practical reason for a notebook necklace or is it just a fun accessory?


so...i bought this at macy's and i thought it was a dress because i didn't try it on but turns out they're actually shorts...but i'll turn it into a dress eventually. you can't tell but it's denim.


----------



## Tutu

Oooh, love your outfits, *Fashionispoison*!

And Sunnibunni, the little rose is so cute and I love how it matches with your bag!


----------



## initialed

*sunnibunni* - Heh, Thanks! It's just a fun accessory for me but it is meant to be practical too. It would be super cool if you could refill the pages. 

And fab accessorizing on this outfit!


----------



## Tutu

Here's today:

...

Today is surprisingly cold, so I have to wear my leather jacket...


----------



## Tutu

Arhg, it's way too cold today for a dress, so a little change of plans:


----------



## eskimo*gem

heartfelt said:


>


this dress is soooo cute, i love it!


----------



## vlore

*Tutu,* love the plaid-shirt!!! And the patent red heels!!! 
You look awesome!


----------



## newcoachlover

I've been going through this thread, for a couple of days and I love seeing all the different styles. I'll have to brave it one day and share a pic.


----------



## nana00

Tutu I love your style!! I always look forward to your pics, thanks


----------



## sunnibunni

thanks *tutu* and *initialed*!!

love your outfit today *tutu*. patent red shoes = yummy!


i'm in love with warm weather today. i got a chance to break out the sandals and my new dress!


----------



## True Religion

heartfelt said:


>



I really like this dress (mind telling us where it's from because I totally want it!), and SunniBunni's dress too! 

This is what I wore to work yesterday:





Headband: Target (I got this like 3 years ago for $1!)
Top: Old Navy 
Skirt: H&M
Shoes: Guess

I'm not quite sure about the skirt; it's from H&M and while it's cute and different from what I normally wear (jeans and more jeans) I also feel like the quality is very low and it wrinkles easy.


----------



## 123donna

heartfelt said:


>


 
 I think this is really cute!


----------



## tomato4

True Religion, I love the skirt! you made me wanna go make a trip to h&m pronto!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

true religion-love your 2nd outfit!@
jcrew daisy cardi, gap tank, mossimo denim skirt, nw shoes (i need to resize my pics)
http://i28.tinypic.com/2hx1ttk.jpg


----------



## i_wona

*fashionpoison* - you are just absolutely gorgeous and stylish! I cannot believe that a mere mortal actually dresses like this LOL... surely you have a stylist?!

And *tutu* - fabulous as well! love your whole look- so quirky and chic!


----------



## smallpaperbird

what happened to *bags4me*?  i loved her style!!


----------



## frostedcouture

Sunni, your dresses are so cute, I love the outfits. (and the Balenciaga)

TrueReligion, great skirt and pumps!


----------



## juu_b

True Religion said:


> This is what I wore to work yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headband: Target (I got this like 3 years ago for $1!)
> Top: Old Navy
> Skirt: H&M
> Shoes: Guess
> 
> I'm not quite sure about the skirt; it's from H&M and while it's cute and different from what I normally wear (jeans and more jeans) I also feel like the quality is very low and it wrinkles easy.



i love the skirt!!!! too bad the quality isnt that great..but i think i might go to H&M and take a look and maybe buy it!!


----------



## purplekicks

I just dug up this horror from *2 years ago* (maybe even more). I can't stand to wear color anymore much less a PVC bag (I think I just threw up in my mouth a little).


----------



## sunnibunni

purplekicks said:


> I just dug up this horror from *2 years ago* (maybe even more). I can't stand to wear color anymore much less a PVC bag (I think I just threw up in my mouth a little).





you're wearing velcro shoes. they're velcro. there is velcro on your shoes. that is all i can bring myself to say.


----------



## purplekicks

sunnibunni said:


> you're wearing velcro shoes. they're velcro. there is velcro on your shoes. that is all i can bring myself to say.


 
Hahaha.  They _were_ popular a few years ago.  Vans designed them for inmates in CA; the velcro is there in place of laces that can be used to strangle someone.


----------



## MsTina

I wore this recently to the bars (I'm on the left)





I wore this to a party my BF threw.


----------



## fashionispoison

*purplekicks* LOL you're hilarious. i'm really digging the entire outfit. even with the "horror" the color is pretty nice. work it baby!

*i_wona :shame:* you're too sweet! no i don't have a stylist. hehe


----------



## sammydoll

purplekicks said:


> I just dug up this horror from *2 years ago* (maybe even more). I can't stand to wear color anymore much less a PVC bag (I think I just threw up in my mouth a little).



hahahaha!  It's so funny you picked this one, because it would probably the one that made me smile most.  The shorts, the two different greens.. the belt! heh  you


----------



## Sophie-Rose

love everyones outfits!!


----------



## arireyes

VS pants. Bebe sweater, ferragamo bag and Prada D'orsay shoes. I'm interviewing for a new receptionsit today.


----------



## eliza

*purplekicks*, that outfit rules. in its own way


----------



## sunnibunni

purplekicks said:


> Hahaha.  They _were_ popular a few years ago. Vans designed them for inmates in CA; the velcro is there in place of laces that can be used to strangle someone.



it's a shame you were not in a jumpsuit. or in orange. 
but seriously it rocks.


*frosted* - thanks deary!! 

*mstina* - i loove that purple skirt. it's really pretty.

*arireyes* - i would totally hire you in that outfit! those pants are hot hot hot. hope the interview went well.


----------



## chinsumo

sunnibunni said:


> *initialed* - lol! how cute! any particular practical reason for a notebook necklace or is it just a fun accessory?
> 
> 
> so...i bought this at macy's and i thought it was a dress because i didn't try it on but turns out they're actually shorts...but i'll turn it into a dress eventually. you can't tell but it's denim.




Love this Sunni. And, I agree with you about the velcro shoes, although, Raf Simons has a pair out for spring that I'm pretty fond of.


----------



## sunnibunni

aw shucks. thanks chinsumo! one of my co-workers was all are you doing a spin on The Simple Life? i'm like .
man i can't remember the last time i had velcro on my shoes. i know my grandmother has a pair of velcro shoes...though not in nearly as fun colors.


----------



## iwub2shop

*True Religion* I love your entire outfit, the skirt especially! It looks really versatile; I can imagine so many different pieces to pair it with off the top of my head! Cardigan, white tshirt, camisole, classic white shirt....


----------



## Keane Fan

mstina where is that purple skirt from..thats my faveee color


----------



## mineko

sunnibunni said:


> you're wearing velcro shoes. they're velcro. there is velcro on your shoes. that is all i can bring myself to say.


----------



## Tutu

Rainy day, going to study at the library.


----------



## sunnibunni

*tutu* - odd. it's raining here today too. loving your outfit...as always!


----------



## lvpiggy

went clubbing for my friend's bday, but it was FREEZING so we all went in jeans . . . 

white tube to by GbyGuess
bootcut jeans by 575 denim
jaws peep toe pumps by Christian Louboutin
metal & strass star earrings by Chanel


----------



## lvpiggy

lvpiggy said:


> went clubbing for my friend's bday, but it was FREEZING so we all went in jeans . . .
> 
> white tube to by GbyGuess
> bootcut jeans by 575 denim
> jaws peep toe pumps by Christian Louboutin
> metal & strass star earrings by Chanel


 
oops!  pix would help!


----------



## luvspink

Happy Mother's Day!

I'm having issues resizing...









Charlotte Russe flats
F21 Pants, Shirt, blue jacket, and orange wristlet
Pink bangels a gift from India


----------



## fashionispoison

more in my blog =)


----------



## loveyouu

fashionispoison: you have great taste in cloths and can wear stuff i can never pull off in a million years. love the sandals.


----------



## gucci lover

fashionispoison said:


> OMG *fashionpoison*!!!  i  your BR sandals!!!  I just checked the site && they are no longer listed


----------



## pwecious_323

love the gold studded belt..where is it from? cute outfit btw!!


----------



## True Religion

Thanks everyone for the nice comments! Did anyone else go check out H&M? I was actually shopping with another tPF member at the time and she told me to try on and buy the skirt, so I owe her one. Talldrnkofwater, I like your green shoes! Nice pop of color. 

MsTina, I really like the blue/white dress! LVpiggy, HOT outfit, and LuvsPink, your orange wristlet is cute and I like your black jacket too 

Tutu and FashionisPosion, I totally enjoy looking at your photographs because you guys are so innovative and pull off really great outfits!






This is what I'm wearing today, I happen to have another headband on. 
Headband: Forever21 (best $2 I ever spent!)
Shirt: From some brand that looks like 'M C M' but I can't really read the tag. Well I got it for $18 at Loehmanns last week and it's made in the US 
Jeans: Seven for All Mankind Dark Havana A-Pockets
Kitten heels: From a random mall boutique for ~$10, I bought these when I was still in HS.


----------



## frostedcouture

fashionispoision, your sandals and outfit are amazing!!  The YSL clutch you bought is gorgeous. I love it


----------



## violathebee

fashionispoison..very chic summer outfit!


----------



## donald

True Religion said:


> Jeans: Seven for All Mankind Dark Havana A-Pockets



i was looking at those jeans online but the wash looks much better in your picture.  is that close to the real color?


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you *loveyouu*, *frostedcoutur*e, *True Religion*, *violathebee*, and *pwecious_323*! 

*gucci lover *i got them at the outlet on my way out from vegas, HTH! 

i felt like dressing like a hippie today ush:


----------



## Natalie

Fashionispoison your outfits are tdf


----------



## envyme

I looooooooooooove your style!!



fashionispoison said:


> thank you *loveyouu*, *frostedcoutur*e, *True Religion*, *violathebee*, and *pwecious_323*!
> 
> *gucci lover *i got them at the outlet on my way out from vegas, HTH!
> 
> i felt like dressing like a hippie today ush:


----------



## MsTina

I wore this last night out.

Shirt - Macy's INC
Jeans - Joe's


----------



## gucci lover

fashionispoison said:


> *gucci lover *i got them at the outlet on my way out from vegas, HTH!


 
Thank you so much for the heads up!  I have one about 45 mins from me... I will def give them a ring


----------



## vlore

*truereligion,* your outfit is super cute and I love your headbands!!! 

*fashionispoison,* your outfits amaze me!!! You look awesome! And I love your modeling pics!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MsTina said:


> I wore this last night out.
> 
> Shirt - Macy's INC
> Jeans - Joe's


oooo love the outfit MsTina, your super pretty, looks fab on you!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## frostedcouture

Cute!!  Is that a skirt peeking out from underneath the shirt? I love it again!


----------



## mineko

i love this thread...what a great way to share fashion inspiration! i've been lurking for awhile so am chipping in a few recent outfits...

the theme this week is frugal fashion! 

cotton floral wrap dress from H&M ($20)





marc jacobs top ($50 @ nordstrom rack), LAMB skirt ($50 @nordies on sale)





a closer view - i love the pockets on the skirt





forever21 3/4 sleeve satin jacket ($32!)





btw, fashionispoison - you have a great sense of style! i love how your pictures are all in unique outdoor settings! (mine are all taken in my upstairs hallway *snore*)


----------



## iwub2shop

*mineko* I love your outfits, especially the first two. You look so gorgeous in them. MJ and LAMB for $50??!!! Steal!


----------



## mineko

iwub2shop said:


> *mineko* I love your outfits, especially the first two. You look so gorgeous in them. MJ and LAMB for $50??!!! Steal!



aw...thank you!! :shame: and, yes, both the skirt and top retailed for at least triple!


----------



## iwub2shop

And in your size too! Finding small sized clothing at the sales is like hitting the jackpot


----------



## vlore

*mineko,* super cute your MJ top and Lamb skirt!!! Very classy! And love your haircut- I wish I had hair that straight to use a cut like that!


----------



## pekie

http://x17.xanga.com/467f110574437188832778/m145177785.jpg

i love your outfits especially this jacket!!


----------



## frostedcouture

mineko, OMG your outfits are so cute. I love your style. The jacket in the last picture is amazing  Good price too!


----------



## antakusuma

i promised i'd post my outfits. so here's what i wore on 3rd May...=)


----------



## gucci lover

^^*Beautiful*


----------



## sunnibunni

yay! i've been missing your outfits *antakusuma*! and you made a killer comeback. your gown and you are absolutely stunning. you look gorgeous. congratulations!!!


----------



## k-r3n

antakusuma said:


> i promised i'd post my outfits. so here's what i wore on 3rd May...=)


 
stunning !


----------



## antakusuma

Thanks girls so sweet of you. 
Oh my wedding gown shoulder straps are detachable, so it becomes a bustier!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

antakusuma you look amazing!! congrats!!!!


----------



## toiletduck

You look gorgeous, antakusuma!! Congratulations!!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

^ I agree with everyone else! You look WONDERFUL. Your wedding dress is STUNNING!!! &  That blue gown is TDF too!!!!!


----------



## Samia

^^Congrats, you look wonderful and your wedding gown is gorgoeus!!


----------



## cailinzheng

Antakusuma, you look AMAZING!! 

Are you Japanese btw?


----------



## Elly0216

*antakusuma *you look absolutely STUNNING!!!!


----------



## nana00

Antakusuma you look soo beautiful & happy! I love the pics, congrats I'm sure you & your hubby are very lucky to have each other


----------



## antakusuma

thank you all... I feel even happier after hearing all the comments. =) YOu made my day. 

Cailinzheng>I am not japanese... i'm singaporean indonesian.


----------



## fashionispoison

antakusuma what a beautiful dress. you're gorg!

hmm i could have sworn i posted my pic...i think i did it on the wrong thread!

2 days ago


----------



## DC-Cutie

Gosh, I really got to get back to posting in this forum...

Well, here's a start from this past weekend:
a shirt that I decided to wear as a dress from Zara
CL Joli


----------



## mineko

iwub2shop said:


> And in your size too! Finding small sized clothing at the sales is like hitting the jackpot



it totally is!! the other day i found some amazing valentino pieces at loehmanns. incredibly, many of them were size 2!



vlore said:


> *mineko,* super cute your MJ top and Lamb skirt!!! Very classy! And love your haircut- I wish I had hair that straight to use a cut like that!



thank you, you're so sweet! i used to hate my stick straight hair until i got it cut because it was so boring. :-P actually, i know a girl who has thick, slightly wavy hair, and the same cut looks fantastic on her too! 



pekie said:


> http://x17.xanga.com/467f110574437188832778/m145177785.jpg
> 
> i love your outfits especially this jacket!!



thanks, pekie! i was pretty surprised to find something like this at F21!



frostedcouture said:


> mineko, OMG your outfits are so cute. I love your style. The jacket in the last picture is amazing  Good price too!



i love finding deals! thank you so much for the compliment...i think i am inspired to post more pics now! 



antakusuma said:


> i promised i'd post my outfits. so here's what i wore on 3rd May...=)



you are SUCH a BEAUTIFUL bride!!!! congratulations!! please post more pics of your wedding!


----------



## frostedcouture

No, thank you for posting! They are inspiring


----------



## envyme

DC-Cutie said:


> Gosh, I really got to get back to posting in this forum...
> 
> Well, here's a start from this past weekend:
> a shirt that I decided to wear as a dress from Zara
> CL Joli



You look great!!


----------



## fashionispoison

*DC* you look great!!

today





more pics in my blog


----------



## Karenada

^ luv this outfit you look like a celeb being snapped by a pap 
p.s. fashionispoison love your style.


----------



## pisdapisda79

fashionpoison: love your jacket & your entire outfit is tdf. Is it a blazer or a sweater?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Laurie8504 said:


> I'm _so _impressed that you can pull this off, love it!
> 
> How long does it take to get those shoes on?


 

I love this look! you go girl


----------



## iwub2shop

Antakusuma: You looked gorgeous in all your dresses. Congrats!

Mineko: Oooo Valentino! Don't forget to post your outfits here 

DC-Cutie: Cute shoes!

fashionispoison: Am loving that pop of yellow and your blazer/jacket/sweater(?) Your outfits are amazing.


----------



## sunnibunni

*dc-cutie* - LOVE the CL's. they're gorgeous.

*fashionispoison* - love the jacket. is it old or new? i have no idea where to buy The Row stuff.


----------



## mastermemei

last hurray for summer! clothes from local stores, flip flops from havaianas and my messy bed


----------



## frostedcouture

fashionispoison, your bag is such a pretty color.


----------



## snoopylaughs

Oh wow, you look absolutely goregous on your wedding day!  Thanks for sharing it with us antakusuma!







Theory Branden Blazer with sleeves cuffed inside out
Egoist pinstripe vest
Delia's Morgan skinnies
Ferragamo creme vintage pumps


----------



## fashionispoison

*Kitty2sweet *hehe thankssss! my lovely bf takes pics

*pisdapisda79* it's actually a leather jacket 

thank you* ~Fabulousity~ , iwub2shop,* and* frostedcouture!! *


----------



## fashionispoison

today!


----------



## i_wona

^ fashionpoison, you are just too gorgeous for words - does _anything_ look bad on you?


----------



## i_wona

Kitty2sweet said:


> ^ luv this outfit you look like a celeb being snapped by a pap
> p.s. fashionispoison love your style.


 
LOL I totally agree! Put a starbucks cup in her hand and she wouldn't be out of place in a magazine of the Celebs forum!


----------



## bagsforme

DVF dress, Jimmy Choo shoes,  VCA necklace


----------



## twilight_sky

fashionispoison, where did you get that blazer, its so cute


----------



## lvpiggy

Sex And The City pre-premier party! in honor of the spirit of SATC, my girlfriends and i decided to pull out all the stops and dress in our most fabulous stuff 

brick / black bandage dress by herve leger
wine patent rolandos by christian louboutin
le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant necklace by cartier
diamond drop earrings by kwiat


----------



## Pinkdancer

Love the dresses and shoes, lvpiggy and bagsforme!

This is my first time posting in this thread. The outfit is actually from yesterday, but whatever. Photo is a tad blurry...

Maggie London dress
BCBGirls shoes
BCBG handbag


----------



## ks9486

DC-Cutie.. I LOVE your shoes.. I'm thinking of buying a pair of CL.. are they comfy??


----------



## frostedcouture

fashionispoision, nice sandals! (again) 
bagsforme, I like the bubble dress 
lvpiggy, Your dress and shoes are gorgeous! I hope you had fun at your SATC party 
pinkdancer, cute shoes


----------



## bnjj

lvpiggy said:


> Sex And The City pre-premier party! in honor of the spirit of SATC, my girlfriends and i decided to pull out all the stops and dress in our most fabulous stuff
> 
> brick / black bandage dress by herve leger
> wine patent rolandos by christian louboutin
> le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant necklace by cartier
> diamond drop earrings by kwiat


 
I am green with envy as I am dying to see the movie.  Enjoy!!


----------



## sheanabelle

lvpiggy, those rolandos are gorgeous!!


----------



## Keane Fan

lvpiggy lovely lovely outfit!!!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*fashionispoison* - cute blazer. so 80's.

*bagsforme* - looking awfully fancy. beautiful shoes.

*lvpiggy* - that is one hot dress. and i loooove your CL's (as usual). it's a very...samantha outfit i think. i can't believe i have to wait 2 more weeks for the satc premiere. aaah!

*pinkdancer* - i love the whole outfit. it's chic but casual. you look really great.


----------



## chinsumo

Love it FashionisPoison. 

Met friends yesterday for brunch.


----------



## Angel1988

This is one of my most beautiful jeanses (Dolce & Gabbana, spring/summer 2006). In real life it's even more beautiful: the butterflies are all unique and done with sequins, swarovski cristals and gold colored threads. I wore it with a simple black top and satin Chanel ballerina's and my black caviar Chanel 2.55, with silver harware:shame:.


----------



## intheevent

fashionispoison said:


> today!



fashionispoison, adorable, posted some comments on your blog too!


----------



## fashionispoison

yesterday


----------



## chiapet

lvpiggy said:


> Sex And The City pre-premier party! in honor of the spirit of SATC, my girlfriends and i decided to pull out all the stops and dress in our most fabulous stuff
> 
> brick / black bandage dress by herve leger
> wine patent rolandos by christian louboutin
> le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant necklace by cartier
> diamond drop earrings by kwiat



HOT! love those shoes!


----------



## chiapet

this thread is greaT! =] You are all so stylin!

*fashionispoison*: you are adorable! I love all your outfits & esp your gladiator sandals... where are they from?

*chinsumo*: love your brunch outfit! so weekend chic 

*dc cutie*: your shoes are tDF!

*Antakusuma:  *beautiful wedding pics, your gown is gorgeous!

*mineko*: VERY cute outfits!* 
*


----------



## mastermemei

Everyone is looking fab!

*fashionispoison:  *i love your style and your gladiator sandals are to die for!


----------



## pisdapisda79

lvpiggy: Your dress is tdf, you look amazing!



lvpiggy said:


> Sex And The City pre-premier party! in honor of the spirit of SATC, my girlfriends and i decided to pull out all the stops and dress in our most fabulous stuff
> 
> brick / black bandage dress by herve leger
> wine patent rolandos by christian louboutin
> le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant necklace by cartier
> diamond drop earrings by kwiat


----------



## fashionispoison

thanks *chiapet*! they're nine west


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## antakusuma

I feel inspired today...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

fashionispoison, I love your style!!


----------



## snoopylaughs

oh em gee!  loooooooooove the studded boots fashionispoison


----------



## YankeeGirl21

*antakusuma* LOVE your look! that skirt is TDF!!! you look so classy!!!
*fashionispoison* your boots are so killer!!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

antakusuma said:


> I feel inspired today...


 

I like!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Antakusuma - Beautiful


----------



## frostedcouture

fashionisposion, you are so pretty


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great,  the colorful skirt



antakusuma said:


> I feel inspired today...


----------



## sunnibunni

*antakusuma* - loove the skirt. you look gorgeous.


----------



## antakusuma

thanks girls! It's finally summer, can bring out the fancy shoes and colourful stuff. Yipee...

BTW colourful skirt is not more than 7 USD. can u believe it??!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

antakusuma said:


> thanks girls! It's finally summer, can bring out the fancy shoes and colourful stuff. Yipee...
> 
> BTW colourful skirt is not more than 7 USD. can u believe it??!!


 

Now that's what I call a deal  you lucky lady


----------



## annemerrick

Fashionpoison-I love your tuxedo blazer and plaid shirt/dress!!!
LV Piggy- Those dresses look like they were made for you!


----------



## annemerrick

Unfortunately...my pics are always crappy!!!  The mirror that I take them in is probably 100 years old (at my office), and there is no light in the room!  But...anyway...outfit for today:


----------



## Indigowaters

Me too!!!! Did anyone find out? I've missd her. 


smallpaperbird said:


> what happened to *bags4me*?  i loved her style!!


----------



## sunnibunni

*annemerrick* - those shoes are HOT! love em.


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks...they are Chloe!


----------



## fashionispoison

aww thank you *frostedcouture, annemerrick, sophierose, **snoopylaughs* and *yankeegirl*

*intheevent* thanks for posting on my blog!!

*chiapet* the brown ones? they're from nine west


----------



## Coach Superfan

lvpiggy said:


> Sex And The City pre-premier party! in honor of the spirit of SATC, my girlfriends and i decided to pull out all the stops and dress in our most fabulous stuff
> 
> brick / black bandage dress by herve leger
> wine patent rolandos by christian louboutin
> le baiser du dragon diamond & ruby pendant necklace by cartier
> diamond drop earrings by kwiat


 
...but what purse did you bring along?


----------



## jackie1128

hi  haven't posted here for a while now..











I wore gladiator sandals with this outfit.. i couldn't wear them inside because my parents don't like it when i get the carpet dirty 

Anyway, this was an outfit I wore to school today (I'm in high school).


----------



## sunnibunni

*jackie* - i love your outfit. it's very refreshing. is it a dress or a shirt and skirt? i can't tell. wish i dressed that well when i was in high school.


----------



## fashionispoison

more in my blog


----------



## fashionispoison

^ that was yesterday. this is today's:


----------



## antakusuma

very cute Fashionpoison!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Fashionpoison you have great style!


----------



## xiannie

jackie1128 said:


> hi  haven't posted here for a while now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore gladiator sandals with this outfit.. i couldn't wear them inside because my parents don't like it when i get the carpet dirty
> 
> Anyway, this was an outfit I wore to school today (I'm in high school).




This outfit is just too cute!!


----------



## xiannie

Thought I post my outfit today, got bored of studying!










Dress by my country's very own designer Thurley !


----------



## i_wona

^ wow! what a fabulous and seriously cute dress! You look fantastic - really cheeky and sexy!

Do you mind if I ask what brand?


----------



## xiannie

Thank you! So sweet of you.

I see you are from Australia too!

Its by Thurley and available at David Jones!

Its so cold today! Even a thick jacket wouldn't helpush:. Need to stock up of tights now:shame:.


----------



## stl

This is one of my fave threads, but I've never dared to post. So here's my first post on this thread. This is what I wore tonight:


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I love that top...so cute!!

And my ourfit for today!  Pucci top, ODYN high-waist jeans


----------



## fashionispoison

*jackie1128* that's a very cute skirt

*xianne* the detail on the dress is so pretty! are you wearing something green underneath?

*stl* yay for posting!

*anne* great top

thank you *antakusuma* and *rosie*! you're too sweet


----------



## frostedcouture

Cute everyone!


----------



## jackie1128

Thanks *xiannie*! I love your dress; it's perfect for hot summer days! 

*fashionispoison*: Thanks! I really like your outfits.. they're so effortless! I love all your shoes!

*Sunnibunni:* They came separately.. The skirt is probably about ten years old or older (not kidding!) because I found it in one of my old old piles of clothes I wore when I was in preschool. 

*stl*: that's a cute top! i love the stripes


----------



## antakusuma

Stl> keep on posting, you look great! the ladies in this forum will give u a reason to dress up everyday! 

Here's me today.


----------



## shani

An outrageously sequined dress purchased at Kensington Market in Toronto:


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## hellosunshine

fashionispoison said:


> ^ that was yesterday. this is today's:


 

gorgeous outfit! you should post this in the balenciaga picture thread...that is a french blue or electric blue work?


----------



## Tutu

Got myself a summery dress from Zara yesterday..! I actually bought it for our trip to France, I can't wait to drive around Provence in this!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

antakusuma said:


> Stl> keep on posting, you look great! the ladies in this forum will give u a reason to dress up everyday!
> 
> Here's me today.


 

Another beautiful skirt


----------



## yasmin*

mineko said:


> forever21 3/4 sleeve satin jacket ($32!)


 
*I love it!!*


----------



## glossie

Tutu said:


> Got myself a summery dress from Zara yesterday..! I actually bought it for our trip to France, I can't wait to drive around Provence in this!


 
uber cute, Tutu. i didn't have to finish reading the sentence after the word France to know where you're headed for. i would  to visit Provence one day. enjoy your trip.


----------



## envyme

shani said:


> An outrageously sequined dress purchased at Kensington Market in Toronto:



*Shani*, where have you been? I missed your acrobatic photos.


----------



## frostedcouture

tutu, your outfit is very sophisticated. I like the sunhat


----------



## kymmie

Tutu,  your outfit reminds me of  women in classic movies.  Your outfit is so romantic looking.


----------



## fashionispoison

*hellosunshine* yesss it's a FB work


----------



## Mr. Wallet

Regular Levi's with this:


----------



## Tutu

Thanks, *[FONT=&quot]kymmie, frostedcouture[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] and[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] glossie![/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] I _will _enjoy our trip, I just know it'll be fantastic!
[/FONT]


----------



## Tutu

Today:


----------



## vlore

*tutu,* love both of your white outfits! They look very fresh...and love your signature hat!


----------



## angelz629

*fashionispoison*, what brand is your pink zebra print dress?


----------



## pwecious_323

Hi, cute outfit as usual.....just wondering where did u get this top from??? it is soo cute!! i'm obsessed with ruffles rite now  thx 



fashionispoison said:


> *hellosunshine* yesss it's a FB work


----------



## frostedcouture

fashionisposion, the sandals are cute! You have great shoes 
Tutu, another classy outfit. Pretty!


----------



## fashionispoison

*Tutu* awesome! love your bag

*angelz629* H&M! 

*pwecious_323* cavalli for H&M 

*frostedcouture* thanks!

today







more pics in my blog


----------



## initialed

This was from 2 days ago.


----------



## fashionispoison

pic from my bday last month


----------



## fashionispoison

today


----------



## initialed

This is from last night.


----------



## MsTina

This is a picture of me in my graduation outfit. 
My friend took this picture while we were preparing to have a photo shoot around the school - it is one of my favorite pictures!


----------



## envyme

MsTina said:


> This is a picture of me in my graduation outfit.
> My friend took this picture while we were preparing to have a photo shoot around the school - it is one of my favorite pictures!



_Congrats on your graduation!!!_


----------



## k-r3n

MsTina said:


> This is a picture of me in my graduation outfit.
> My friend took this picture while we were preparing to have a photo shoot around the school - it is one of my favorite pictures!


 
congratz...u look great in the dress


----------



## fashionispoison

*mstina* you look adorable!

today


----------



## frostedcouture

MsTina said:


> This is a picture of me in my graduation outfit.
> My friend took this picture while we were preparing to have a photo shoot around the school - it is one of my favorite pictures!



I love this shot! Not the typical mirror shot.   The dress looks really good on you.


----------



## Laurie8504

Here's me today.  It was hot out!







MsTina, that's a super cute pic!


----------



## loveyouu

^^ nice outfit. i like your shorts and shoes.


----------



## frostedcouture

I like the shoes!


----------



## Tutu

Everyone is looking great! Here's me today:


----------



## sammydoll

Trina Turk Dress
Rebecca Taylor Jacket
Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges
Balenciaga Bouton D'or City w/Missoni scarf
Swarovski necklace
Badgley Mishka glasses
random bow


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love this dress, it's gorgeous & looks great on you


MsTina said:


> This is a picture of me in my graduation outfit.
> 
> My friend took this picture while we were preparing to have a photo shoot around the school - it is one of my favorite pictures!


----------



## *brittany*

sammydoll said:


> Trina Turk Dress
> Rebecca Taylor Jacket
> Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges
> Balenciaga Bouton D'or City w/Missoni scarf
> Swarovski necklace
> Badgley Mishka glasses
> random bow


 


sammydoll u look gorgeous!!   what kind of lipgloss r u wearing?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ Sammydoll I love the dress and the bag, you look good!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*ms tina* congrats and you looked fierce
*sammy*,ya look too cute...love love love the dress


----------



## sonya

Love this dress and the color with the bag!



sammydoll said:


> Trina Turk Dress
> Rebecca Taylor Jacket
> Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges
> Balenciaga Bouton D'or City w/Missoni scarf
> Swarovski necklace
> Badgley Mishka glasses
> random bow


----------



## Ladybug09

frostedcouture said:


> I love this shot! Not the typical mirror shot.  The dress looks really good on you.


Frosted...that is a really cute dress, even I would wear it..who is it made by?


----------



## sammydoll

Thanks everyone!!



*brittany* said:


> sammydoll u look gorgeous!!   what kind of lipgloss r u wearing?



I'm wearing a lipstick by Givenchy ("Fantasy Pink") and then one of those Victoria's Secret beauty rush glosses overtop to make it shiny :O)


----------



## pearjuice

today i wore

1 royal blue tent top from country road
2 skinny jeans from zara
3 cole haan strappy leather sandals
4 bracelet from a marketplace in thailand

and my hair had a french braid going across the front/top of my head, going down into a teased ponytail.


----------



## jackie1128

i went really casual for school.  i had that feeling where it seemed like i had no clothes in my closet i could wear, so i basically threw on anything i could find...


----------



## KristyDarling

Sammy -- I love that dress on you! You should do the cinched waist thing more often. 

Jackie1128 -- isn't it great when the mish-mash approach just works out? Very cute!


----------



## frostedcouture

Ladybug09 said:


> Frosted...that is a really cute dress, even I would wear it..who is it made by?



Hehe wrong person   I wasn't the one who wore the outfit..  The dress is gorgeous though! I agree!

Sammydoll, what kind of bronzer do you wear? It's gorgeous!


----------



## sunnibunni

lol! i get that feeling like...every other day. i like the scarves to spice things up a bit.




jackie1128 said:


> i went really casual for school.  i had that feeling where it seemed like i had no clothes in my closet i could wear, so i basically threw on anything i could find...


----------



## sunbeamy

You gals look amazing!!!

I miss you all gals!!!

here mine today :


----------



## juu_b

sunbeamy!! i missed your gorgeous outfits!!

you look great


----------



## sunbeamy

aww..Thank you *juu_b*!!


----------



## Perfect Day

sunbeamy - stunning!


----------



## eskimo*gem

jackie1128 said:


> hi  haven't posted here for a while now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore gladiator sandals with this outfit.. i couldn't wear them inside because my parents don't like it when i get the carpet dirty
> 
> Anyway, this was an outfit I wore to school today (I'm in high school).


This outfit is so cute, you look adorable!


----------



## jackie1128

anywayy, here is my outfit for today! i continued my love for scarves 







here is just another picture to show what i did with my belt


----------



## sunbeamy

*Perfect Day *: Thanks you!

*jackie1128* : Perfect matching. I love it!!


----------



## MsTina

envyme, k-r3n, fashionispoison, frostedcouture, Laurie8504, pisdapisda79, deedeedelovely, ladybug09: *Thanks guys!
*
ladybug09: The dress is from Forever 21 (believe it or not!) and the shoes are Unlisted by Kenneth Cole


----------



## xiannie

jackie1128 said:


> anywayy, here is my outfit for today! i continued my love for scarves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is just another picture to show what i did with my belt



Love your outfit! You always managed to look so chic!


----------



## xiannie

sunbeamy said:


> You gals look amazing!!!
> 
> I miss you all gals!!!
> 
> here mine today :



I love this outfit, so simple and classy. I would kill for that body too.


----------



## lanechange84

^^ I must agree you look flawless. It looks like an outfit that Charlotte (Kristen Davis) from sex and the city would weart. So Chic!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Wow. You ladies look lovely!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Saturday-








Sunday-


----------



## sammydoll

frostedcouture said:


> Hehe wrong person   I wasn't the one who wore the outfit..  The dress is gorgeous though! I agree!
> 
> Sammydoll, what kind of bronzer do you wear? It's gorgeous!



Thanks!  It's actually just blush, but i use two different shades of Origins.. Sugar Cookie and Rose Twinkle :O)


----------



## sammydoll

*Birthday Outfit! (i'm nineteen! haha)*

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/THEsammydoll/P1160749.jpg?t=1212390102

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/THEsammydoll/P1160756.jpg?t=1212390131

Sorry for the none-smilingness and ****ty shoe pic, haha

Alice & Olivia dress
belt by.. someone? (took of the tags and can't remember)
Betsey Johnson heels
navy bow
Balenciaga Bouton D'or City w/Missoni scarf

*Murakami Exhibit! *

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/THEsammydoll/P1160779.jpg?t=1212390254

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/THEsammydoll/P1160784.jpg

American Apparel dress
navy bow
Balenciaga Bouton D'or City w/Missoni scarf
Stubbs & Wootton black skull wedges



(also, i apologize for the links, i was feeling lazy and didn't want to resize)


----------



## i_wona

Laurie8504 said:


> Here's me today. It was hot out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MsTina, that's a super cute pic!


 
 Those legs! I am JEALOUS.


----------



## 123donna

sammydoll said:


> *Murakami Exhibit! *
> 
> http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/THEsammydoll/P1160779.jpg?t=1212390254
> 
> http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm204/THEsammydoll/P1160784.jpg



Hey, you made it to Brooklyn! (Where I'm from)  How was the exhibit? Those cute marshmallowy things in the lobby make me want to go see it.  How much does it cost, do you know?


----------



## sammydoll

123donna said:


> Hey, you made it to Brooklyn! (Where I'm from)  How was the exhibit? Those cute marshmallowy things in the lobby make me want to go see it.  How much does it cost, do you know?



The exhibit was really, really cute, fun, and colourful!  I had a great time, you should go!! :O)  Tickets were $10 for adults and $8 for students.


----------



## cutiepie21

sunbeamy said:


> You gals look amazing!!!
> 
> I miss you all gals!!!
> 
> here mine today :



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress!! Where did you get it and who's the designer?  :okay:


----------



## m1nime

just found this thread - subscribing. Loving all the outfits!


----------



## Laurie8504

i_wona said:


> Those legs! I am JEALOUS.



Aww, thank you so much!  I'm very self-conscious about my legs, so that made me feel really good


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you *lanechange84  *& *xiannie*!! 

*cutiepie21 *: Thank you! dress from ZARA.


----------



## fashionispoison

*sammy* you're way cute!


----------



## xiannie

Its 5pm here in Australia .

My outfit for the night, going to throw on a pair of tights and coat before leaving the house to combat the freezing cold weather.


----------



## m1nime

^^xiannie - loving that outfit, especially the top, its gorgeous!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Monday Night Coffee.


----------



## frostedcouture

xiannie said:


> Its 5pm here in Australia .
> 
> My outfit for the night, going to throw on a pair of tights and coat before leaving the house to combat the freezing cold weather.



I like the belt!


----------



## Izznit

SLCsocialite said:


> Monday Night Coffee.



I like your kicks... and your shirt. =]


----------



## vlore

Tonight's outfit for dinner with hubby and friends


----------



## sammydoll

fashionispoison said:


> *sammy* you're way cute!



Thank you!  You're pretty cute yourself


----------



## SLCsocialite

Day at the office.


----------



## jackie1128

hello allll.. school is so stressful ugh.  but anyway, here was the outfit i wore yesterday:










in caseee you can't see, i wore a blazer over a pleated long-sleeved dress.


----------



## jackie1128

and here is the one i wore today! not as nice (in my opinion) as the one i wore yesterday but oh well :s .. as usual i'm continuing my love affair for spring scarves haha


----------



## vickiness

*jackie1128* where are your scarves from? they're so pretty!


----------



## luckysamoyed

This is really embarrassing but I still don't know what year my bag is from and I have been carrying it for almost a year


----------



## MonkeyGirl

jackie1128 said:


> hello allll.. school is so stressful ugh.  but anyway, here was the outfit i wore yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in caseee you can't see, i wore a blazer over a pleated long-sleeved dress.



i love ur outfit. the dress is super cute!


----------



## jackie1128

vickiness said:


> *jackie1128* where are your scarves from? they're so pretty!


 
Hi! My scarves are from a lot of places.. I like to mix and match a lot! The one with the black one was from H&M, the white striped one is from American Eagle. the rest of them are from italy/france  my mom got them on vacation there! haha hope it helps, but really you can get fab scarves at H&M or Urban Outfitters


----------



## sammydoll

luckysamoyed said:


> This is really embarrassing but I still don't know what year my bag is from and I have been carrying it for almost a year



2006 Camel, very nice!


----------



## candypants1100

Sooo Cute!



jackie1128 said:


> hello Allll.. School Is So Stressful Ugh.  But Anyway, Here Was The Outfit I Wore Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Caseee You Can't See, I Wore A Blazer Over A Pleated Long-sleeved Dress.


----------



## PrincessMe

sammydoll said:


> Trina Turk Dress
> Rebecca Taylor Jacket
> Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges
> Balenciaga Bouton D'or City w/Missoni scarf
> Swarovski necklace
> Badgley Mishka glasses
> random bow


 LOVE your dress


----------



## SLCsocialite

Thursday.


----------



## lanechange84

Love the sweater with the skinny belt! You look great, girl! See you around the MJ forum.


----------



## PHENOMENON

I really enjoyed the sun today after a busy week.




Wearing a layered v-neck top, True Religion jeans which are a tad big for me and Havaianas


----------



## xiannie

Thanks *m1nime* & *frostedcouture* for the compliment!


----------



## eskimo*gem

Karta dress and Topshop jeans for a meal with my boyfriend.


----------



## eskimo*gem

Kate Moss for Topshop dress for drinks with friends last night.


----------



## loverundercover

^you look great in it


----------



## dee143

here is mine..sorry for the mess.


----------



## miss gucci

^^u look cute.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^SUPER cute dress dee, where did you get it? You look great!


----------



## superstar

eskimo*gem said:


> Kate Moss for Topshop dress for drinks with friends last night.


 
Love it.


----------



## frostedcouture

dee, your speedy and dress look great!


----------



## icechampagne

Hi everyone! I haven't posted in this thread for a looong time but here are two outfits I wore to school on our last 2 civies days (non-uniform days)

#1 
Tshirt - House of Holland
Jeans - some Japanese brand
Shoes - Vic-Matie
Watch - Marc by Marc Jacobs
Ring - Swarovski (from the Moulin Rouge show)
Bangles - none
















#2
Everything from random local boutiques


----------



## imashopaholic

Yellow looks great on you icechampagne.


----------



## mineko

love this outfit! 



xiannie said:


> Its 5pm here in Australia .
> 
> My outfit for the night, going to throw on a pair of tights and coat before leaving the house to combat the freezing cold weather.


----------



## mineko

i could never pull off your style but you always look fantastic!!! love this dress in particular - the color is HOT!




sammydoll said:


> Trina Turk Dress
> Rebecca Taylor Jacket
> Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges
> Balenciaga Bouton D'or City w/Missoni scarf
> Swarovski necklace
> Badgley Mishka glasses
> random bow


----------



## mineko

a few recent outfits...

1) Karta shift, Jimmy Choo nude stilettos
2) Laundry silk satin top, patent leather brown belt, brown Theory shorts, Via Spiga brown patent wedges
3) Rebecca Taylor silk top, blue Theory shorts, Loeffler Randall patent pumps, Chanel sunglasses
4) Moschino Jeans jersey crepe jumpsuit, Chanel multi-chain gold belt, Versace stilletos


----------



## snoopylaughs

Karta dresses are so cute, I like your grey one :}


----------



## frostedcouture

mineko, I always like your outfits!

icechampagne, I love your MJ watch and the yellow shirt!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Mineko i love your style, you look great!


----------



## envyme

eskimo*gem said:


> Karta dress and Topshop jeans for a meal with my boyfriend.



I looooooove Karta!!!


----------



## miss gucci

mineko.u look great in the first dress..(u look great in all of them but i like the first one)


----------



## *brittany*

mineko i am so envious of your legs! u look great!


----------



## arireyes

Calvin Klein Parma's and Zooey Dress


----------



## iwub2shop

Mineko your outfits are fabulous! I like the first one the most


----------



## SLCsocialite

Sunday.


----------



## BasketballCourt

*Arireyes *- Those shoes =


----------



## mineko

snoopylaughs - thanks! karta makes dress that are also so comfortable!

frostedcouture - you are so sweet, as always. 

PHENOMENON - thank you!! 

miss gucci - 

brittany - omg, thank you! the trick is lancaster self tan spf6 - lol.

iwub2shop - you are so nice! btw, the karta dress is from loehmann's for $60!


----------



## mineko

what a cute and comfy lookin dress!



arireyes said:


> Calvin Klein Parma's and Zooey Dress


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## PHENOMENON

fashionispoison, i love your Zara shoes, i tried them on earlier this week but had to pass up because I wasn't sure yet. But they look great on you


----------



## dee143

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^SUPER cute dress dee, where did you get it? You look great!



Thanks..I got it at an outlet store in VA.


----------



## sunbeamy

gals, fabulous outfits!!

yesterday outfit :


----------



## fashionispoison

*PHENOMENON* thanks! i LOVE them!!


----------



## chinsumo

I feel like I haven't posted in forever:


















My last four from StyleForum.


----------



## initialed

I wore the AA Tri-Blend raglan pullover today.


----------



## aliwishesbear

sunbeamy said:


> gals, fabulous outfits!!
> 
> yesterday outfit :


 
Gorgeous dress!  Where is it from?


----------



## Joke

LOVE this outfit, the shoes make it work so well


----------



## posey-alexandra

hi everone, i'm NEW here but i thought that i would start off by letting you know what i'm wearing today:
-pink ennamel (dont know how to spell it) hermes 'H' bracelet
-gold and white gold Rolex Daytona watch
-rose gold cartier love bracelet
-dior gold and diamond 'OUI' ring
-dark blue dolce gabbana jeans
-navy chanel ballet flats with a gold toe
-white american apparel tank top
-tan suede cropped vintage jacket
-gold chanel bag


----------



## sunbeamy

aliwishesbear : Thank you:shame: dress from F21.

today outfit :


----------



## sunnibunni

*chinsumo* - i did the blazer/mocassin and suspender looks. if i had a blazer (still searching for the perfect one) and mocassins or suspenders i'd totally bite off you.


----------



## aliwishesbear

sunbeamy said:


> aliwishesbear : Thank you:shame: dress from F21.
> 
> today outfit :



Love this outfit too!  I wish I could pull off cap sleeves but my shoulders are much too wide!


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks *Joke! Sunni*, feel free to bite off of me. haha.


----------



## mineko

i love everything you wear, sunbeamy! especially this blue dress - the color is FAB!



sunbeamy said:


> gals, fabulous outfits!!
> 
> yesterday outfit :


----------



## nhung

sunbeamy said:


> aliwishesbear : Thank you:shame: dress from F21.
> 
> today outfit :


Sunbeamy, you look great in everything.  Even a grocery bag would look good on you.


----------



## sunbeamy

aliwishesbear : Thank you!:kiss: 

mineko : Thank you dear!! I love everything you wear too!!

nhung: Awww.. Thank you sweetie!! you are so sweet!


Today :


----------



## babygirl44

Sunbeamy!  I love your style.  So classy.

Mineko, you look great too!


----------



## sunnibunni

*sunbeamy* - you always look like you're dressed up to go somewhere fun everyday. i love the fit of that red dress. it's beautiful.


----------



## SLCsocialite

Monday:


----------



## chinsumo

Whoops, I meant to say "Sunni, feel free to bite off of me." I feel like an eeeeediot.


----------



## ilovemylilo

sunbeamy said:


> aliwishesbear : Thank you!:kiss:
> 
> mineko : Thank you dear!! I love everything you wear too!!
> 
> nhung: Awww.. Thank you sweetie!! you are so sweet!
> 
> 
> Today :



 IT!


----------



## sunbeamy

Thanks you *sunnibunni* & *ilovemylilo*!:buttercup:


----------



## chinsumo

With my new YSL tribute! Whoopeee!


----------



## sunbeamy

*chinsumo* : You look


----------



## sunnibunni

chinsumo said:


> Thanks *Joke! Sunni*, feel free to bite off of me. haha.


 



chinsumo said:


> Whoops, I meant to say "Sunni, feel free to bite off of me." I feel like an eeeeediot.


 

i'm confuzzled. is that not what you said?


----------



## chinsumo

sunnibunni said:


> i'm confuzzled. is that not what you said?



I'm confused too Sunni. I thought I didn't write your name in the first post, when I came back in to check out the thread. When I looked back, It seems that I DID. Now I feel like a real idiot. I hate that after a certain amount of time, we can't edit our posts. 

*hangs head in shame*



And thanks *Sunbeamy*, you always look so chic!


----------



## chinsumo

BTW, what happend to Claire?


----------



## initialed

wore this today...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Wore this to a satc themed party (so that's what the huge flower is...)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

My first posting!

Im only a freshman (now soph) in high school, so I dress playful. Im still experimenting my style.

Today I wore an Elle Girl dress
Juicy Couture Black Flats


----------



## frostedcouture

pearlisthegurl, love your dress! I'm going to be a freshman in HS in a few months! I just got a pair of Juicy Couture flats today


----------



## sweet_pees

fashionispoison said:


> *mstina* you look adorable!
> 
> today


 
omg, i am in love with your fashion sense. i love evry outfit you put up!  Give me some lessons, lols.


----------



## sunnibunni

chinsumo said:


> BTW, what happend to Claire?




i haven't seen her around much lately.


----------



## enxinwong

New dress from FCUK. Going out to study with my friends


----------



## Couture Dreams

^ i never find anything cute at french connection ;[ 

you look totally cute!


----------



## frostedcouture

enxinwong, love your necklace and dress


----------



## shopaholic808

initialed said:


> wore this today...



Loving this look...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I'm wearing a maxi target dress. http://www.target.com/Juniors-Mossi...e=UTF8&node=668431011&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1
 For a girl of my age, I have huge hips which make me seem very wide.
I had to go to temple for my sister's confirmation so I covered up my shoulders with my brown pacsun cardigan


----------



## jsc6

Here's what i wore a few days back to go out with some girlfriends


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ I love your outfit jsc6!


----------



## m1nime

Going out for dinner:


----------



## m1nime

Some recent outfits.

Going out for dinner:






Shopping:
















Detail of the top:


----------



## initialed

*shopaholic808* - Thanks so much!


----------



## Couture Dreams

m1nime: i love those black skinnys in your first picture. do you mind me asking where you got them?


----------



## m1nime

Couture Dreams said:


> m1nime: i love those black skinnys in your first picture. do you mind me asking where you got them?


 
They are from an Australian designer - Bettina Liano.


----------



## newcoachlover

m1nime said:


> They are from an Australian designer - Bettina Liano.


 
I must say that designer has a beautiful name...it's mine too (just the first) LOL!!!


----------



## newcoachlover

I've been going through this thread for a while now, there are just too many to list individually. But everyone's style is so unique, different and cute. I've enjoyed checking out everyone's outfits.


----------



## frostedcouture

m1nime, your outfits are amazing.  I love your Suhali Lockit. My mom has a white one and I LOVE that bag.


----------



## jsc6

*lunatwinkle: *thanks!

Running an errand yesterday





What i wore to work today (minus my white cardigan)


----------



## frostedcouture

Gorgeous dresses!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

jsc6 how comfortable are those target dresses! I gotta go buy some more


----------



## sammydoll

*Today's Outfit*-














Vince tshirt
True Religion skirt
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City w/Pucci scarf
Chloe shoe boots (got on sale at Saks- my first time wearing them, yay!)
Stephen Dweck Necklace
Badgley Mishcha Eyeglasses


----------



## sunnibunni

i am absolutely in love with your chloe booties *sammydoll*. they are killer.


----------



## jsc6

*pearlisthegurl* the target dresses are so comfy! i wear them around my house all the time, my sister is always like .. why are you always wearing those dresses.  affordable and comfy is always a plus


----------



## sammydoll

sunnibunni- yay!  thanks!  I'm in love with them toooo


----------



## vlore

*Sammydoll, *your shoes are Chloe, right? Love them!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Today: 

- Custo Barcelona dress
- H&M lace camisole
- Manolo Blahnik silver Seradaby peep toes
- Hermès 25cm Kelly


----------



## Southern-Belle

Sunbeamy you're so classy and elegant.  I LOVE your style...


----------



## jsc6

Work yesterday







Going out with some friends






Work for Today


----------



## intheevent

^^jsc6 I love your purple dress, where'd you get it? I've been looking for one in that color, and it looks comfy.


----------



## jsc6

*intheevent* Thanks! I got it at Aritzia (in Canada).  They only recently branched to the states, San Fran and Bellevue, Wa .. it's super comfy and super flattering!


----------



## intheevent

jsc6 said:


> *intheevent* Thanks! I got it at Aritzia (in Canada). They only recently branched to the states, San Fran and Bellevue, Wa .. it's super comfy and super flattering!


 
OK thanks I will visit their website, hopefully they offer online shopping???


----------



## eliza

Sammydoll: _*FIERCENESS!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## La Vanguardia

- Etro dress
- Bluemarine lace/silk underdress (I think the lace covers up my cleavage area nicely)
- Metallic light pink sandals
- Hermès 25cm sellier Kelly, black, box leather, ruthenium hardware


----------



## sammydoll

vlore- Yes, they're Chloe :O)  Thank you!

eliza- Thanks, babe!  I'm wearing them again today- i can't get enough!


----------



## surlygirl

La Vanguardia - As usual, you look amazing and chic! So glad to see you posting again in this thread. I love your style!


----------



## b00mbaka

La Vanguardia, I love your Custo Barcelona dress!!!

jsc6, I love your yellow jacket! Where is it from?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you surlygirl and b00mbaka! It's amazing how this thread has grown since I started it two years ago.


----------



## jsc6

*b00mbaka* : Aww thanks! I got it from Nordstrom, it's Kenneth Cole.


----------



## m1nime

*Sammydoll *- The shoes are totally hot! Are they comfy?

*LaVan* - So classy! Love everything.

*jsc6* - Your work outfits are so nice and chic.


----------



## frostedcouture

jsc6, adorable Chanel flats!! They look really comfy AND they're cute!


----------



## pekie

This is my first time posting here..:shame:a bit nervous as all uz ladies and guys look fab in your outfits! 

im wearing an H&M dress, zara cardigan, slate blue patchwork stam and my lovely new shoes! ive got them in the sale and i love them so much


----------



## Belle de Jour

pekie, cute shoes


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Sammydoll - in your post with the Chloe booties you mentioned you are wearing a True Religion skirt?? where did you find/buy it? What style is it? I have been looking forever for a TR skirt and I can't seem to find any good ones but yours looks GREAT on you!


----------



## juu_b

pekie - love your shoes!!


----------



## m1nime

*pekie *- Your outfit is gorgeous, love the shoes and bag!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Tee:  american apparel
Jeans: Pac Sun
Sneaks:  Converse






I was inspired by LC here - anyone know where I can get a similar scarf to complete my outfit???


----------



## socalgem

You are so cute. The sneaks are nice.



LivinLuxuriously said:


> Tee:  american apparel
> Jeans: Pac Sun
> Sneaks:  Converse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was inspired by LC here - anyone know where I can get a similar scarf to complete my outfit???


----------



## Tutu

*sammydoll* - those shoes are just crazily good looking


----------



## Izznit

m1nime, do you mind me asking where you got your brown boots in your post of daily outfits [jun 15th] ? they look... amazing, as do the rest of your outfits! 

=]


----------



## pekie

thanks guys for your kind words! 

*livinluxuriously* i love your outfit especially your converse! really cute


----------



## sammydoll

Thanks everyone!!  On Saturday i wore the shoes for over 10 hours and walked probably about 4 miles total in them (insane, i know) they are definitely comfortable for what they are! (but comfort for me is no blisters, hahaha)

JCinwrppingppr- Yes, i'm wearing a TR skirt :O)  I bought it on Revolveclothing.com this time last year.. Looks like they still have it on the official TR site.. here's a link! http://www.truereligionbrandjeans.c...T_Skirt__The_Boss/pd/np/1700/p/904503987.html


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Loungey beachy today.  

Leggings: Victoria Secret
Under top: Forever 21
Oversized sweater:  Old Navy
Bag: Tano
Sunglasses: Dior


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

thanks sammydoll, for answering my question! I looked on Revolve and they have 2 really awesome skirts but not in my size  Guess I'll have to shop around.


----------



## eskimo*gem

*LivingLuxuriously - *love your brown Tano bag!


----------



## intheevent

Livin I am loving those diors!



LivinLuxuriously said:


> Loungey beachy today.
> 
> Leggings: Victoria Secret
> Under top: Forever 21
> Oversized sweater: Old Navy
> Bag: Tano
> Sunglasses: Dior


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

eskimo*gem said:


> *LivingLuxuriously - *love your brown Tano bag!



It's *huge*














I just got it


----------



## sunnibunni

sammydoll said:


> Thanks everyone!!  On Saturday i wore the shoes for over 10 hours and walked probably about 4 miles total in them (insane, i know) they are definitely comfortable for what they are! (*but comfort for me is no blisters, hahaha*)




lol! comfort for me is not making me bleed.


----------



## initialed

Wore this today:


----------



## sammydoll

*James Perse tshirt
Madewell skirt
Chloe shoe-boots
ss07 Balenciaga Vert Deau City w/Pucci Scarf
Stephen Dweck necklace
Badgley Mishcha eyeglasses *


----------



## sammydoll

sunnibunni said:


> lol! comfort for me is not making me bleed.



mwhahahhaa!  glad i'm not the only crazy one!  tehee


----------



## socalgem

LivingLuxuriously* - *your Diors are TDF.


----------



## m1nime

Izznit said:


> m1nime, do you mind me asking where you got your brown boots in your post of daily outfits


 
No probs - but unfortunetly they are from about 4 years ago. I just checked to see who they are by,cos I cant remember. I know they are Made in Italy with some Italian name brand, but there is no name on the sole, and I cant see on the inside of them. Sorry!!


----------



## m1nime

*sammydoll* - love the 2nd pic in action! Cute skirt too.


----------



## bebexirene

First time posting here!

BCBG Max Azria Top
Seven For All Mankind Jeans
Christian Louboutin Flats
Chanel Handbag
Fendi Cuff
Tiffany & Co. Bracelet
Tiffany & Co. Ring


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ cute outfit, bebe! your CL flats look great. I've seen those and couldn't imagine how they would look on. Very chic yet casual! Just my style.


----------



## posey-alexandra

I love the sound of everyones outfits!

Sammydoll, I love your chloe shoe/boots!

I dont know how to post pictures yet. Today I had to wear something quite simple because I was interning at my fathers office. I wore:
-Black leggings
-Black patent and silver chanel flats
-White gold and gold rolex daytona
-white silk dolce gabbana oversized shirt from last year with patent cuffs and collar and big patent black flower corsages
-huge fake alligator belt around waist


----------



## frostedcouture

I have the best outfit today..
Abercrombie shorts and Jonas Brothers concert shirt!! 

Haha I've been home all day.


----------



## lunatwinkle

bebexirene said:


> First time posting here!
> 
> BCBG Max Azria Top
> Seven For All Mankind Jeans
> Christian Louboutin Flats
> Chanel Handbag
> Fendi Cuff
> Tiffany & Co. Bracelet
> Tiffany & Co. Ring



I  your outfit bebexirene! Super cute!



frostedcouture said:


> I have the best outfit today..
> Abercrombie shorts and Jonas Brothers concert shirt!!
> 
> Haha I've been home all day.



Frosted, I love Jonas Brothers too!


----------



## frostedcouture

lunatwinkle said:


> Frosted, I love Jonas Brothers too!



Hehe glad I'm not the only one   I went to the concert and Hannah Montana was there too. I could not believe how many girls there were my age..I thought that most would be in elementary school but there were high school girls too!


----------



## Izznit

m1nime said:


> No probs - but unfortunetly they are from about 4 years ago. I just checked to see who they are by,cos I cant remember. I know they are Made in Italy with some Italian name brand, but there is no name on the sole, and I cant see on the inside of them. Sorry!!



That's okay! Thanks for checkin'


----------



## b00mbaka

posey-alexandra said:


> I love the sound of everyones outfits!
> 
> Sammydoll, I love your chloe shoe/boots!
> 
> I dont know how to post pictures yet. Today I had to wear something quite simple because I was interning at my fathers office. I wore:
> -Black leggings
> -Black patent and silver chanel flats
> -White gold and gold rolex daytona
> -white silk dolce gabbana oversized shirt from last year with patent cuffs and collar and big patent black flower corsages
> -huge fake alligator belt around waist


 
That doesn't sound simple at all! Sounds cute! How do you usually dress?


----------



## socalgem

Great outfit.



bebexirene said:


> First time posting here!
> 
> BCBG Max Azria Top
> Seven For All Mankind Jeans
> Christian Louboutin Flats
> Chanel Handbag
> Fendi Cuff
> Tiffany & Co. Bracelet
> Tiffany & Co. Ring


----------



## Kawja

Okey first time posting, 




 
Tunic Juicy Couture
Jeans Fornarina
Bag Chanel
Shoes non specific, just from a little swedish shop.
Nail polish.. Chanel


----------



## posey-alexandra

b00mbaka said:


> That doesn't sound simple at all! Sounds cute! How do you usually dress?


 

Thanks so much!  
I'm normally quite formal, I ALWAYS wear heels and I dont like wearing pants!


----------



## iwub2shop

Bought two extra long tissue tees from H&M today. At $7.90 each they're a real steal, especially since they're so comfy and come in such cute colors! 

The black one I can wear as a teensy tiny minidress. Someone please tell me how I can accessorize this outfit without crossing over to the trampy side? 





Worn as a regular tee with a pair of J.Crew chinos, silk scarf and Mossimo pumps.


----------



## Kawja

- iwub2shop

I'd atleast say that pretty much any kind of accessory goes with it, and as long as you dont overaccessorize it, it depends on what the accessory looks like rather then just what type of accessories you use. For an example a belt, big ring, clutch, earrings (just not rings!) and possibly avoid bracelets and white items. Just make sure that the accessory itself looks on the classy side ;p


----------



## b00mbaka

iwub2shop said:


>


 
I think this would look nice with a *bold* necklace and _simple_ earrings.

*Kawja*, what color is your chanel nail polish? I can barely see your nails!


----------



## juu_b

*Kawja* what chanel is that? is it just a classic flap? Can all chanel flaps change from single to double chain to wear the bag differently?


----------



## Kawja

Black, and I know, my fingers looks really crumpled on the picture :x
And juu_b, dont think so it's an really old vintage bag and it's abit smaller then the classic one. And I wouldn't know about your last question since I dont have one but I think so, double when you wear it on your shoulder and single when you wear it across your body.


----------



## *brittany*

*Kawja* you look so cute! i love the outfit!


----------



## Kawja

aww thanks *brittany*  
here's todays:









Top Vince
Necklace CC Skye
Jeans Diesel
Gladiator heels Cash


----------



## MJDaisy

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Loungey beachy today.
> 
> Leggings: Victoria Secret
> Under top: Forever 21
> Oversized sweater:  Old Navy
> Bag: Tano
> Sunglasses: Dior



i LOVE your new tano, it is GORGEOUS! It makes me want a tano!! 

i also love your dior sunnies, probably because i have the same ones


----------



## *brittany*

im seriously lovin' ur style *Kawja*!  keep posting   i look forward to seeing them!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Kawja said:


> Okey first time posting,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tunic Juicy Couture
> Jeans Fornarina
> Bag Chanel
> Shoes non specific, just from a little swedish shop.
> Nail polish.. Chanel


 
I love this AND your other outfit. What I like about your style is that you look so effortless chique! You're a real fashionista without trying too hard!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I teach so leggings , mini dresses and flimsy fabrics are not for me. here's a really preppy outfit: (I'm not always preppy)

SFAM New York wash jeans
blue flats
AA cardigan in dark blue
nougat blouse
AA deep V-neck


----------



## Kawja

*brittany* said:


> im seriously lovin' ur style *Kawja*! keep posting  i look forward to seeing them!


 



pinkgoldfish said:


> I love this AND your other outfit. What I like about your style is that you look so effortless chique! You're a real fashionista without trying too hard!


 

Thanks guys I'm glad that you like it  And sure, I'll keep posting.

Here's todays, and i'll throw in tonights outfit aswell a little later.







Navy Cardigan Lyle&Scott
White top no particular brand
Jeans skirt (though barely seeable) 7forallmankind
Bag Chloé
Braclets Juicy Couture
Flats Steve Madden


----------



## Kawja

Ok outfit for tonight.. 














Necklace Just some small Swedish brand.
Dress Elizabeth&James (Mka and Ashley Olsens)
Clutch Chanel
Shoes non specific

and btw ur outfit isn't so bad either pinkgoldfish =)


----------



## Karenada

^ i really really really love your style kawja your so effortlessly chic


----------



## m1nime

^^Love that blue dress, it looks fantastic on you! What a hottie you are.


----------



## m1nime

*Kawja* - I must add, you remind me of an Australian soapie actress from Home and Away. her name is Indiana Evans, here is a pic:






you look exactly like her!!!


----------



## Kawja

Thank you I really like the dress aswell!

And I'm flattered but I dont know about that I think she's way better looking, perhaps we resemble a little, but on the other hand she looks abit like Adriana Lima aswell and that's where the comparisons ends abruptly ;p


----------



## daffie

kawja - you are gorgeous!


----------



## heartfelt

me yesterday (excuse the dirty mirror and the chaos in the background):

went out to lunch with the bf! 
urban top
f21 minidress
nine west maryjanes
and my marc jacobs tapioca blake peeking out from behind me







and today..
random top
rock and republic skinnys
bcbg heels


----------



## Kawja

merci beaucoup daffie


----------



## intheevent

Love this look heartfelt. Is that one of the strapless mini dresses from f21?



heartfelt said:


> me yesterday (excuse the dirty mirror and the chaos in the background):
> 
> went out to lunch with the bf!
> urban top
> f21 minidress
> nine west maryjanes
> and my marc jacobs tapioca blake peeking out from behind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today..
> random top
> rock and republic skinnys
> bcbg heels


----------



## divaghosty

Which Dior sunnies are they?? I MUST have a pair!!





LivinLuxuriously said:


> Loungey beachy today.
> 
> Leggings: Victoria Secret
> Under top: Forever 21
> Oversized sweater:  Old Navy
> Bag: Tano
> Sunglasses: Dior


----------



## Sueshi

My 19th Birthday clothes. ;D
Went out to watch movie and shop then dinner with my family :]
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/ME.jpg
Blouse - Bitten By SJP
Dress - Forever21
Shoe - gojane.com


----------



## MJDaisy

^aw cute! i love the shoes especially. happy 19th bday


----------



## sunbeamy

*Sueshi* : Cute!!! Happy 19th Bdayartyhat:


----------



## Sueshi

aw. thank you


----------



## i_wona

m1nime said:


> *Kawja* - I must add, you remind me of an Australian soapie actress from Home and Away. her name is Indiana Evans, here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look exactly like her!!!


 
OMG you do too - that is crazy LOL!

*



*


----------



## Kawja

divaghosty said:


> Which Dior sunnies are they?? I MUST have a pair!!



I think the sunglasses looks abit like the Dior glossy1 model, dont know if it's that one though.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I guess I need to start taking pictures of my outfits more often.

Here I am yesterday, my SO just happened to snap a picture of me, so I decided to post here!






Sunnies: Coach
Bag: Coach
Necklace: From Off Saks
Shirt: Coquette from Off Saks
Belt:Target
Pants: Express
Shoes: Michael Kors


----------



## francyFG

This is me today:
Velvet white t-shirt
Dondup jeans (italian brand, you should take a look at them, they do nice stuff!)
CC skye bracelet (white leather and gold hardware)
Gucci moccasin 



Ready to rock!!!!!


----------



## pekie

Sueshi said:


> My 19th Birthday clothes. ;D
> Went out to watch movie and shop then dinner with my family :]
> http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/ME.jpg
> Blouse - Bitten By SJP
> Dress - Forever21
> Shoe - gojane.com



i love your outfit - especially your dress - very cute! hope you had a good day!


----------



## *brittany*

pinkgoldfish said:


> I teach so leggings , mini dresses and flimsy fabrics are not for me. here's a really preppy outfit: (I'm not always preppy)
> 
> SFAM New York wash jeans
> blue flats
> AA cardigan in dark blue
> nougat blouse
> AA deep V-neck


 

i love this outfit  so cute!


----------



## Kawja

So I had only time to take this one weirdish looking down picture and then my batteries gave up.. and I didn't have time to look for new ones either as I were allredy late to where I was going. (To see SATC ^^)

Anyway, here's todays:





Earrings Pilgrim (cute little danish brand)
Dress Wednesday
Bracelet CC Skye
Bag Barbarossa (Got it second hand, apperently it used to be some overpriced bag lying on shelf in Italy.)
Sandals Sam Edelman


----------



## Pinkdancer

QueenOfDa702 said:


> I guess I need to start taking pictures of my outfits more often.
> 
> Here I am yesterday, my SO just happened to snap a picture of me, so I decided to post here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnies: Coach
> Bag: Coach
> Necklace: From Off Saks
> Shirt: Coquette from Off Saks
> Belt:Target
> Pants: Express
> Shoes: Michael Kors


 

You look great! Love the shoes!


----------



## Lanier

*Velvet dress
Tory Burch Ali sandals*


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh! I love your TB sandals, Lanier! I was going to get them but they looked weaird on my feet (either looked too big or too small, so I guess I'm in between sizes). Is your Velvet dress V-neck or does it have a collar? It's the perfect length for work (with a tank top underneath) and for play!


----------



## MBart

This thread makes me realize I need to buy a full length mirror asap! lol


----------



## Christine¤

Me a couple of days ago


----------



## Kawja

I like it Christine =)


----------



## Couture Dreams

MBart said:


> This thread makes me realize I need to buy a full length mirror asap! lol


 

haha i know what you mean. i always want to post here, but can never get a decent picture!

if you dont want to invest in a full lenth mirror then just force anyone who lives with you to take the pictures for you ;]


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## Laurie8504

^^Wow SLC!  That's _so _"sexy secretary", lol.






			
				Christine¤;6941343 said:
			
		

> Me a couple of days ago



Cute, you are totally gorgeous!


----------



## iwub2shop

Lanier: *sigh* I've had my eye on those sandals for the longest time now....


----------



## Kawja

my outfit for today, zero makeup..









Top Victorias Secret
Jeans shorts 7forallmankind
Bracelets Dogeared 
Shoes Marc Jacobs


----------



## toiletduck

Clubbing with the boyfriend last Friday:



Dress: Vivenne Tam
Bag: Chanel
Bangle: Hermes
Shoes: Guy Laroche (on sale!!)

I wish I could accessorize more but I'm allergic to most metals and sometimes even gold!


----------



## mastermemei

^^very cute dress!

Kawja: love your outfit, shoes and your legs 0.0


----------



## CoachGirl12

SLCsocialite said:


>


SUPER cute! Love the outfit!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Christine¤;6941343 said:
			
		

> Me a couple of days ago


your outfit looks really comfortable, yet stylish at the same time! very cute! you look a lot like brooke hogan in this pic... very pretty!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Kawja said:


> my outfit for today, zero makeup..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top Victorias Secret
> Jeans shorts 7forallmankind
> Bracelets Dogeared
> Shoes Marc Jacobs


Fab! your very pretty kawja


----------



## bebexirene

Thanks *surlygirl*, *lunatwinkle*, and *socalgem*!


----------



## bebexirene

BCBG Max Azria Top
Bebe Shorts
Christian Louboutin Heels
Louis Vuitton Camera Case
Chanel Handbag
Fendi Cuff
Tiffany & Co. Ring
Tiffany & Co. Bracelet


----------



## Kawja

mastermemei said:


> ^^very cute dress!
> 
> Kawja: love your outfit, shoes and your legs 0.0


 


CoachGirl14 said:


> Fab! your very pretty kawja


 
Thank you guys! and mastermeimei - truth is that jogging will only take you so far when you're as short as me, it's the heels that do wonders


----------



## toiletduck

thank you, *mastermemei!!*

*kawja* I also love your outfits too!


----------



## Kawja

Merci! And I actually liked your outfit aswell =)


----------



## QueenOfDa702

SLCsocialite said:


>



Lovin' it! Is it a dress or a high wasted skirt and top? I cant quite tellush:


----------



## Christine¤

Thank you so much for your wonderful comments Kawja, Laurie8504 and CoachGirl! 

Kawja, I liked your oufit very much. Nice legs


----------



## b00mbaka

VERY cute outfits ladies! Please remember to note where your pieces are from


----------



## *brittany*

EVERYONE looks SO cute!!!!  great outfits ladies!!!


----------



## Kawja

No outfit today as I was just hanging around at home, but I did find this picture that my dad took at the day of my school graduation 2 weeks ago.
I think it's really a hate it or love it kind of dress, and I love it! After seeing one on Nicole Richie (hers is in a slightly different model though) I decided to get one myself.



 

Dress Vanitas
Bag Chanel
Flipflops non specific


----------



## strawberryminou

Jacket - H&M
Shirt - H&M
Skirt - Forever 21
Cross - vintage
Boots - Marc by Marc Jacobs









Dress - Judi Rosen
Shoes - Marni
Cross - vintage


----------



## divaghosty

I *love* your style!!! Great outfits!!!

I am just wearing a Club Libby Lu "American Princess" tank and denim shorts today. LOL!!



strawberryminou said:


> Jacket - H&M
> Shirt - H&M
> Skirt - Forever 21
> Cross - vintage
> Boots - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - Judi Rosen
> Shoes - Marni
> Cross - vintage


----------



## m1nime

strawberryminou said:


> Jacket - H&M
> Shirt - H&M
> Skirt - Forever 21
> Cross - vintage
> Boots - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - Judi Rosen
> Shoes - Marni
> Cross - vintage


 
Hot hot hot!!!!


----------



## strawberryminou

Aw thank you guys!


----------



## Keane Fan

strawberry u have great style


----------



## pwecious_323

strawberry: cute outfit....where's the belt from????


----------



## frostedcouture

strawberryminou, amazing!!


----------



## strawberryminou

Oh I forgot to mention the belt. Its from Zara. I got it last week. $30


----------



## intheevent

_strawberryminou cute outfit! love your style and LOVE the Marni shoes_


----------



## initialed

I wore this yesterday:







with these shoes:


----------



## fashionispoison

ah i've been away from tpf for so long!


----------



## shopaholiccat

fashionispoison said:


> ah i've been away from tpf for so long!



ooooo i've been looking at your blog -- i love it!!!! love your style too! btw you remind me so much of zhang zi yi for some reason! =]


----------



## Kawja

Those shoes are really pretty fashionspoison


----------



## melodysaw

fashionispoison said:


> ah i've been away from tpf for so long!



Beautiful legs and shoes.


----------



## ilovemylilo

Christine¤;6941343 said:
			
		

> Me a couple of days ago


 
You look great!   the whole outfit!
And, yay for the Longchamp


----------



## intheevent

love the outfit initialed.

Fashionispoison, missed your posts but have been reading your blog. How can I get my hands on those shoes?? Can I find them online?


----------



## initialed

Thanks so much *intheevent*!


----------



## originallyxelle

lovely outfits


----------



## strawberryminou

T-shirt - Hanes
Shoes - Miu Miu
Jeans - H&M
Cross - vintage


----------



## Couture Dreams

^ so chic i love it!


----------



## Christine¤

You look great strawberryminou! 

Fashionispoison: Such a great outfit! You have fab legs 

Thank you for the lovely comment *ilovemylilo*. I do love my Longchamp 

Also, here is my outfit today. Not very exciting though, it`s been so hot!




Sunnies, eBay
Skirt, Cubus
Tank, random
Gladiators, Nine West


----------



## frostedcouture

Christine, your gladiators are gorgeous!  

Strawberryminou, I love how you used a normal hanes T! It looks so chic.


----------



## eliza

Strawberryminou... I love the tee and jeans outfit, thats exactly how I like to dress


----------



## strawberryminou

Aw thank you 

I'm afraid I can only post a few out of my outfits, but I update my blog much more often.


----------



## sonya

Strawberryminou, I love this!


----------



## stefeilnately

CoachGirl12 said:


> SUPER cute! Love the outfit!


  Love the outfit... who makes the shoes?


----------



## stefeilnately

SLCsocialite said:


>


 

Love the outfit...who makes the shoes?


----------



## lovebeibei

everyone look great!!!!! i'm getting so inspired!!



azhangie said:


> View attachment 416027


 
cute outfit, but i'm not liking those "burberry" sheets in the background......:weird:


----------



## hautecouture15

*lovebeibei - that is a bit rude, this is a thread to comment on peoples outfits not their home decor!*


----------



## lovebeibei

*^hautecouture15 - i'm sorry. i apoligize if it offends you. but it wasn't to comment on her home decor. i just don't like replicas. and i would think people here at tPF all feel the same way.*


----------



## nordia5

I think the comment was a little rude too. They're just sheets ...


----------



## lovebeibei

^i know...they're just sheets. it was just an opinion:shame:; i wasn't trying to make it a big deal. but just saying, if it was a fake bag, i'm sure everyone would be all over it. why are sheets any better?

edit: and lookie here. from tPF designer forums. i hardly think i'm the only person that notices these things.....


----------



## lovebeibei

fashionispoison said:


> ah i've been away from tpf for so long!


 

i really like this look, btw! i really, really want a vest like that now..


----------



## bijou

lovebeibei said:


> ^i know...they're just sheets. it was just an opinion:shame:; i wasn't trying to make it a big deal. but just saying, if it was a fake bag, i'm sure everyone would be all over it. why are sheets any better?
> 
> edit: and lookie here. from tPF designer forums. i hardly think i'm the only person that notices these things.....



You are not the only person that notices those things. But it was rude to comment on her home decor when this is a thread is to comment on members outfits.  The thread you referred to was created to discuss Burberry items that are replicated.


----------



## lovebeibei

bijou said:


> You are not the only person that notices those things. But it was rude to comment on her home decor when this is a thread is to comment on members outfits. The thread you referred to was created to discuss Burberry items that are replicated.


 
i know. thats why i posted it. like i said before, replica is replica, doesn't matter if its a bag or home decor. yes, i realize this thread is about outfits. but that doesn't make everything else in the picture invisible.

if i have a replica lv in a thread dedicated to pradas, does that make it ok? of course not. can i expect fellow tPFers to tell me about the replica? definitely.


----------



## shoez

Christine¤;6991716 said:
			
		

> You look great strawberryminou!
> 
> Fashionispoison: Such a great outfit! You have fab legs
> 
> Thank you for the lovely comment *ilovemylilo*. I do love my Longchamp
> 
> Also, here is my outfit today. Not very exciting though, it`s been so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunnies, eBay
> Skirt, Cubus
> Tank, random
> Gladiators, Nine West



i love your shoes!


----------



## initialed

I wore this out last night:


----------



## QueenOfDa702

initialed said:


> I wore this out last night:



I love the shirt, where did you get it?


----------



## initialed

Thanks so much *QueenOfDa702*! I sent you a PM.


----------



## lovebeibei

yes..finally some new pics.



initialed said:


> I wore this out last night:


 
love your balenciaga


----------



## initialed

^ Thanks *lovebeibei*!


----------



## yeppun_1

^and cute shoes!


----------



## Ryan

Basic summer outfit for sight seeing in San Francisco:

Ray-Ban aviators
Tony Melillo shirt
Vineyard Vines belt
American Eagle shorts
Hermes Garden Party tote
Old Navy flip flops

Ryan


----------



## christeeny151

^ You look very handsome Ryan! I really like those AE shorts..... Are they in stores now? I'd love to get a pair of those on my SO!


----------



## b00mbaka

I love your laid back style Ryan! A popped collar + rolled up sleeves + Hemes =


----------



## initialed




----------



## originallyxelle

is that a work or weekender ? ^

i love your outfit btw
casual chic


----------



## initialed

^Thanks! It's a work.


----------



## strawberryminou

Sweater - Alexander Wang
Shoes - Marc by Marc
Fedora - random 
Skirt - handmade Camille (blogger)
Socks - Wolford


----------



## secret_shopper

^ You have such great style, I get so inspired by your outfits  I've bookmarked both your blog and chictopia  Keep up the good work!


----------



## margaritas

strawberryminou said:


> Jacket - H&M
> Shirt - H&M
> Skirt - Forever 21
> Cross - vintage
> Boots - Marc by Marc Jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - Judi Rosen
> Shoes - Marni
> Cross - vintage



LOVE your style! You look fantastic! Those Marni shoes are TDF!


----------



## Ryan

christeeny151 said:


> ^ You look very handsome Ryan! I really like those AE shorts..... Are they in stores now? I'd love to get a pair of those on my SO!


 
Thank you!  Yes, they should still be in store.  You can't really tell from the photo but they are seersucker.

Ryan


----------



## caarlyntryl

m1nime said:


> Some recent outfits.
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping:



Where are those slouchy brown boots from???


----------



## Lanier

b00mbaka said:


> Oh! I love your TB sandals, Lanier! I was going to get them but they looked weaird on my feet (either looked too big or too small, so I guess I'm in between sizes). Is your Velvet dress V-neck or does it have a collar? It's the perfect length for work (with a tank top underneath) and for play!



Thanks so much! :shame: The Velvet dress is a v-neck ... it's one of my favorite dresses! You are so right - it's a great dress for lots of occasions!



iwub2shop said:


> Lanier: *sigh* I've had my eye on those sandals for the longest time now....



You should definitely get them - I get a lot of compliments on them!


----------



## techie81

Hate the lighting... 

Dress: Diane von Furstenberg
Shoes: Steve Madden 
Bag: Gucci


----------



## pekie

techie81 said:


> Hate the lighting...
> 
> Dress: Diane von Furstenberg
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Gucci



i  your shoes! cute outfit


----------



## techie81

Thanks!


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## HauteMama

^ LOVE this outfit, SLCsocialite! Love the shirt, especially, and the unexpected but GREAT addition of the green bag.


----------



## intheevent

strawberryminou said:


> Sweater - Alexander Wang
> Shoes - Marc by Marc
> Fedora - random
> Skirt - handmade Camille (blogger)
> Socks - Wolford



Very cute strawberry


----------



## initialed




----------



## christeeny151

techie81 said:


> Hate the lighting...
> 
> Dress: Diane von Furstenberg
> Shoes: Steve Madden
> Bag: Gucci



You look great... love that dress!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

initialed said:


>



Love this vintage look.
you look fabulous~


----------



## initialed

Thanks a bunch *T0TEMAMA!*!


----------



## sunbeamy

today outfit


----------



## caarlyntryl

sunbeamy said:


> today outfit


 
Love it! Very sleek and classic.


----------



## intheevent

*sunbeamy - *you look amazing, is that a vintage chanel or is it new? (haven't been in that forum for a while), it is very unique.


----------



## lcterp

*Sunbeamy*:  I love your outfit, please tell me who makes those SHOES??? I've been trying to find a pair exactly like them!!


----------



## tanj

sunbeamy said:


> today outfit



Very cute!!!!!


----------



## Laurie8504

initialed said:


>



where is this t shirt from?

Thanks!


----------



## Biondina1003

^ It looks like AA.


----------



## initialed

^Yup, it is AA.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

I aspire to be you ladies someday.

In the meantime, this is the best I can muster on my way to my first gown-fitting (aaahhhh married in a month!)





Wilfred top (Aritiza)
COH Fayes in Colorado (I've gone back down a size, yesss!)
gladiator sandals
Chloe Paddington in Jeans Moyen Blue


----------



## Izznit

Sunbeamy: YOU LOOK SO FIERCE! It's so simple...yet it's so amazing!


----------



## Izznit

initialed said:


> ^Yup, it is AA.



I have that shirt in purple! isn't it the most comfortable shirt EVER?


----------



## sunbeamy

*caarlyntryl, Izznit, tanj* : Thanks you ladies for your lovely words!

*intheevent* : Thank you. yes, is a vintage.

*lcterp* : Thank you so much. shoes is from ALDO.

*cowgurlbebop *: Congratulations!! I love your Chloe Paddington bag. you look great!!


----------



## I Love RICE

First time posting. Going shopping outfit...


----------



## caarlyntryl

sunbeamy said:


> *lcterp* : Thank you so much. shoes is from ALDO.


Are they the Atlantic City ones?


----------



## sunbeamy

hi *caarlyntryl*, those are ARNOLDOA. 

*I Love RICE* : Love the combi gal! Look great! Have a nice shopping trip!


----------



## CTgrl414

So I can't find my camera cord but I finally am ready to maybe post one of my outfits? Tonight I wore a orange/red 3/4 (bodysuit?) shirt from h&m it's a bit see-through but not terrible so I wore my dolce&gabbana red bra (it) and that with my new (today for 50 dollars!!!) COH black pencil skirt, my tan nine west gladiators (the flat ones) and this new necklace that I got today that is of the big/chunky variety. Pics to come when I locate the cord..


----------



## initialed

with these shoes:


----------



## eskimo*gem

Night out with friends, Topshop vest, Warehouse skirt


----------



## eskimo*gem

^^^
sorry it's blurry!


----------



## jstreete

lcterp said:


> *Sunbeamy*: I love your outfit, please tell me who makes those SHOES??? I've been trying to find a pair exactly like them!!


 

I love the shoes. I'm guessing they're from Aldo because I have a pair that look exactly like the same.


----------



## margaritas

SLCsocialite said:


>



You look great! I love your hair!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

I'm a bit intimitated by the real fashionistas here, but here it goes:

jeans- Gstar
top - H&M
shoes - local
watch - Guess
bag - Vuitton soufflot with Vuitton bandeau
jewelery - Thomas sabo


----------



## My Purse Addiction

lcterp said:


> *Sunbeamy*: I love your outfit, please tell me who makes those SHOES??? I've been trying to find a pair exactly like them!!


 
They look like Christian Louboutin Decolletes in either camel or beige patent.


----------



## ashsin

"pinkgoldfish" loving ur outfit.. the shoes are sooo cute.. this thread seems to have all the fashionistas of the world


----------



## lindarrr

everyone looks so great here!

blog


----------



## pinkgoldfish

ashsin said:


> "pinkgoldfish" loving ur outfit.. the shoes are sooo cute.. this thread seems to have all the fashionistas of the world


 
Thank you! i agree, some members are so fashionable they seem to have escaped out of a satc episode or something :okay:


----------



## jc2239

eskimo*gem said:


> Night out with friends, Topshop vest, Warehouse skirt



your outfit looks so cute from what i can see!  LOVE it


----------



## jackie1128

here is my pic for today!


----------



## daffie

^^ Gorgeous! I LOVE that you added that scarf to your outfit!


----------



## Kawja

ohh I totally love it aswell, it looks really relaxed and chic


----------



## intheevent

pinkgoldfish, love the look
lindarrr- very chic
JC - love the high waist floral
jackie- that body con dress looks great on you


----------



## Saray

Hello!
Let me see what do you think girls!
My weekends styles:
1. JCrew shirt ... Zara bermudas ... black Miu Miu flats peep toe ... LV cluth ...
2. DandG navy t-shirt ... Zara shorts ... silver Miu Miu flats peep toe ... MJ clutch ...
3. Hello Kitty t-shirt ... Zara shorts ... grey Miu Miu flats ... LV bag ...


----------



## *brittany*

^^^  *saray*, i love the last outfit w/ the hello kitty tee! so cute!!!


----------



## PorcelainBlonde

Gosh I  this thread. Everyone looks so good!

This is my outfit from friday night. I went to the football. Don't worry, I was in a corporate box, not the stands, so i didn't freeze! 

pic 1

pic 2

Country Road '07 bejewelled shift dress
Ralph Lauren AW08 blazer
Jonathan Aston socks
Country Road "Talia" wedges
Dior large denim saddlebag with gold h/w
Hermes Clic H bracelet
Chanel '08 LE "star" ring
Diva headband 
Fragrance, Gucci by Gucci.​


----------



## socalgem

strawberryminou - I love your style and all your pics.


----------



## intheevent

Very cute saray


----------



## strawberryminou

Thanks everyone! 










Sweater - Alexander Wang
Leggings - American Apparel
Headchain - diy
Shoes - Seychelles


----------



## m1nime

PorcelainBlonde said:


> This is my outfit from friday night. I went to the football. Don't worry, I was in a corporate box, not the stands, so i didn't freeze!


 

Geez, best dressed chick you could ever find at the footy!! Gorgeous. 

Everyone is so stylish! Love this thread.


----------



## lcterp

My first post in this thread.  Everyone always looks so fantastic.  I wore this to work last week because I had an attn/intern cocktail mixer after work.  It's actually my sister's dress but I absolutely love it.

Dress: Milly
Shoes: Manolo Blahnik
Sunglasses: Marc Jacobs


----------



## lcterp

I wore this out on Friday night, I was finishing it off with a yellow MK clutch of my sister's (it's not in the picture b/c I had not been home yet).  

Dress: Forever 21
Shoes: Tahari
Watch: Michal Michael Kors





(sorry the pics are in a mirror and terrible, staying at my bf apt and well, things are limited as i'm only home for the summer and he's moving to a new place soon)


----------



## *brittany*

^^^ great outfits!  (btw, love the family guy poster in the background! )


----------



## candypants1100

i love that blue dress!!! ^^


----------



## PorcelainBlonde

m1nime said:


> Geez, best dressed chick you could ever find at the footy!! Gorgeous.
> 
> Everyone is so stylish! Love this thread.


 
Thanks so much *m1nime*  I adore your avatar, so cute! I have a ragdoll too, he's our "baby" :shame:

*strawberryminou* you look amazing  I love Alexander Wang.


----------



## purplekicks

Gap sweater, American Apparel tee, Cheap Monday jeans, Converse, and my new Balenciaga Work


----------



## chinsumo

Hey Strawberryminou, I added you as a friend on Chictopia.com. 

Love the Bal PurpleKicks!


----------



## intheevent

lcterp- love your outfits
purple- nice bal work
strwaberry, love your head chain


----------



## initialed

*purplekicks* - I love this look!

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## Saray

*brittany* said:


> ^^^  *saray*, i love the last outfit w/ the hello kitty tee! so cute!!!



Thanks Brittany, the t-shirt is from Urban Outfitters.


----------



## purplekicks

Thanks *initialed*!  Are you carrying a White work?  Looks like we have yin/yang Balenciaga work twins!


----------



## robotdoll

b-bags on guys. you are looking so cool with your balenciaga! 



purplekicks said:


> Gap sweater, American Apparel tee, Cheap Monday jeans, Converse, and my new Balenciaga Work


----------



## lcterp

*Brittany* - thanks! (lol yeah, he's still in his college apt and moving out in a month and I have a feeling that's going with him!)

*candy* - thanks, I love it too and it was only about $21
*intheevent* - thanks!


----------



## 8seventeen19

My first time posting in here.. for work the other day:




Top: Target
Skirt: Express (present from my DH ) current season
Shoes: Christian Louboutin
Belt: Vintage
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v691/krystalwilkerson/SL741471.jp


----------



## 8seventeen19

Another shot of the shoes:


----------



## 8seventeen19

And going out:




Dress: Express (also bought by my DH) current season
Belt: Vintage
Shoes: Christian Louboutin
Clutch: Python Gucci 
Necklace: Tiffany
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v691/krystalwilkerson/SL741211.jpg


----------



## 8seventeen19

Shoes for that outfit:


----------



## annemerrick

Love all that zebra!!!


----------



## yeppun_1

shoeaddictklw said:


> Another shot of the shoes:


 
super HOTT!!!


----------



## *brittany*

whoo! lookin good *shoeaddictklw*!


----------



## PHENOMENON

pretty shoes shoeaddictklw, especially the wedges.


----------



## la miss

shoeaddictklw said:


> Another shot of the shoes:



So hot!!!


----------



## pekie

i love your outfit! your shoes are gorgeus!!!



shoeaddictklw said:


> My first time posting in here.. for work the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Target
> Skirt: Express (present from my DH ) current season
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin
> Belt: Vintage


----------



## purplekicks

Loving the bright Loubies with the zebra print *shoeaddictklw*!


----------



## initialed

purplekicks said:


> Thanks *initialed*!  Are you carrying a White work?  Looks like we have yin/yang Balenciaga work twins!



No, it's actually a pale rose work. But I have a black work too so we are bag twins!


----------



## jessicagardner

shoeaddictklw said:


> another shot of the shoes:



love those shoes girl!!


----------



## p3bbz

*shoeaddictklw* you rock your two outfits!! and those shoes ..


----------



## purplekicks

initialed said:


> No, it's actually a pale rose work. But I have a black work too so we are bag twins!


 
Well, you certainly have _fabulous _taste! 






Mary Kate has a black work so I imitated her style from 2007. I hope to someday find a pair of Balenciaga's harness boots to complete the look (they're my dream shoes).










My camera's exposure and focus goes out of whack when I use the timer function and I absolutely deplore the look of flash photos from cheap digital cameras, please bear with me! ush:


----------



## shesnochill

Posing with my new RM MAB


----------



## yeppun_1

^ hi, annaversary!

can I ask where your sweater is from? super cute!

TIA!


----------



## shesnochill

yeppun_1 said:


> ^ hi, annaversary!
> 
> can I ask where your sweater is from? super cute!
> 
> TIA!



It's from URBAN OUTFITTERS! Go on their website and search around the sweaters area, another tPFer also asked me over at my thread 

a MIU MIU gal's 1st Rebecca Minkoff Purchase! 			(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1 2 3 4 5)

search in there, because she posted the link once she found it (I think). If not, look
around in the U.O. website, it's still available I think


----------



## socalgem

shoeaddictklw - Your shoes are HOT!
lcterp - I love that blue dress. You have great legs.


----------



## deeliciouz

anna - you look fab woman! Now I'm going to have to look for the link!


----------



## frannita

annaversary said:


> Posing with my new RM MAB



Oh no. I clicked the link to your thread. I'm totally in LOVE with your bag! Gah!!!!  Guess I'll be spending a lot of time in the RM subforum researching 

You look great btw!


----------



## deeliciouz

m1nime said:


> Some recent outfits.
> 
> Going out for dinner:
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping:



I love this cardigan! May I ask where you got it? 

Thanks!


----------



## fashionispoison

*shoeaddictklw omg the orange CLs are TDF. i should have gotten them!!! :[










*


----------



## shesnochill

frannita said:


> Oh no. I clicked the link to your thread. I'm totally in LOVE with your bag! Gah!!!!  Guess I'll be spending a lot of time in the RM subforum researching
> 
> You look great btw!




Haha. That's why they call me the queen of enablers  And WELCOME TO THE RM FORUM, once you get in, your never getting out! Hahha


----------



## shesnochill

My outfit for the day! I happen to  the blouse... (it's vintage) but everyone kept calling me a GRANDMA today ush:







Excuse the hideous/simple flip flops.. lol :shame:
​


----------



## minami

^^ u look cute!  I love your RM bag too..hehe looks like ur branching out from miu miu


----------



## strawberryminou

Dress - Jill Stuart
Shoes - MJ
Socks - Target
Bag - vintage
Jacket - Topshop

And oldie but goodie.


----------



## strawberryminou

I forgot to mention, a sweet French blogger even drew me in this outfit!


----------



## MKWMDA

shoeaddictklw said:


> And going out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Express (also bought by my DH) current season
> Belt: Vintage
> Shoes: Christian Louboutin
> Clutch: Python Gucci
> Necklace: Tiffany



 SMOKIN!

Work those red soles! Ow ow!!


----------



## MKWMDA

Shoeaddict inspired me, so I am going to list a few outfits from the CL outfit thread!




Banana Republic Button Down
Old Navy Cami
White House Black Market Giraffe Print Shorts
Christian Louboutin Rolandos





(Not pictured: Burgundy cardigan from Ann Taylor- worn under belt, over tunic)
Grey Gap turtleneck tunic
Black belt from a random dress from my closet
Pencil Skirt from Banana Republic
Christian Louboutin Black Calf VPs w/ Burgandy Toe


----------



## MKWMDA

Black Tall Favorite Tee from Gap 
White A-line suit skirt from Banana Republic
Christian Louboutin Black Calf Miss Marples





Black and white swirl dress from J.Crew-J. Crew Collection
Christian Louboutin Black Calf VP with burg toe
Brown Gucci Guccissima Large Chain Hobo
Pearls by Chanel-long strand looped 4 times

Oh- and there is also Bear, my Pom, and a bottle of windex. Classy, I know.


----------



## shoulderache

I don't have a picture, but a hand-embroidered cartoon blouse by Tsumori Chisato (yes, real!!  I bought it from mushroom_city), a pink marc by marc jacobs skirt and blue flats that match the embroidery on the blouse.


----------



## gucci lover

*MKWMDA* - you look fantastic  Thank you for listing all your items.  
I  how all your clothes are affordable and they look so well put together


----------



## lolitakali

fashionispoison said:


> *shoeaddictklw omg the orange CLs are TDF. i should have gotten them!!! :[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I totally dig both looks!!!  Simply awesome!


----------



## Saray

Hello again!

This's my second outfit on this thread ... 






_Dress: Massimo Dutti
Shoes: greek gladiators 
Bag: Chanel
_


----------



## b00mbaka

I love your dress *Saray*! Does it have pockets?


----------



## Saray

b00mbaka said:


> I love your dress *Saray*! Does it have pockets?



Thanks b00mbaka and  it does.


----------



## intheevent

MKWMDA said:


> Black Tall Favorite Tee from Gap
> White A-line suit skirt from Banana Republic
> Christian Louboutin Black Calf Miss Marples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black and white swirl dress from J.Crew-J. Crew Collection
> Christian Louboutin Black Calf VP with burg toe
> Brown Gucci Guccissima Large Chain Hobo
> Pearls by Chanel-long strand looped 4 times
> 
> Oh- and there is also Bear, my Pom, and a bottle of windex. Classy, I know.


 
AWESOME, Especially that J Crew Dress, it looks great on you:okay:


----------



## intheevent

strawberrryminou you look fantastic as always
fashionispoison, is that orange print dress vintage? - as always you take amazing photos


----------



## BasketballCourt

strawberryminou said:


> Dress - Jill Stuart
> Shoes - MJ
> Socks - Target
> Bag - vintage
> Jacket - Topshop
> 
> And oldie but goodie.


 
*Gasp* Wow you look amazing! I love your hair and outfit


----------



## sunnibunni

i'm in love with everything about this outfit. but your bangs totally pull the whole look together. i would LOVE to be able to pull off bangs like that.
your jacket is absolutely gorgeous.



strawberryminou said:


> Dress - Jill Stuart
> Shoes - MJ
> Socks - Target
> Bag - vintage
> Jacket - Topshop
> 
> And oldie but goodie.


----------



## Redorfe

This dress is so beautiful!  What is it made of?  Perhaps linen?


Saray said:


> Hello again!
> 
> This's my second outfit on this thread ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dress: Massimo Dutti
> Shoes: greek gladiators
> Bag: Chanel
> _


----------



## miakoukla2020

Saray Inhave those gladiators!!!! but i got them in black.. LOVE LOVE that color


----------



## miakoukla2020

btw i see how you tied them i had trouble with mine ... i don't know why one side is shorter lol


----------



## intheevent

very nice saray


----------



## kidsonholiday




----------



## MsTina

^^ You look so cuteee!


----------



## MsTina

These are outfits I wore a while back but never posted.





This is actually a tank and a tube dress made into one dress.





My favorite sweater dress. This one is a few months old!


----------



## Meta

Here's mine for today:


----------



## shoppergrl

This is my first time contributing! I like my outfit for today, so thought it would be fun to post :shame:


----------



## shesnochill

shoppergrl said:


> This is my first time contributing! I like my outfit for today, so thought it would be fun to post :shame:



I think you look adorable *shoppergrl*. I love your blouse and your BAG. Hahha. Chloe Paddington, correct?


----------



## intheevent

shoppergrl - very nice
weN84- love the stripes, what shoes are those?
MsTina- love your style, very sophisticated and creative touch with the tube dress
kidson- so adorable, is that an AA headband? I really want to try that look


----------



## sunnibunni

those are some seriously hot shoes. i'm diggin' them.



weN84 said:


> Here's mine for today:


----------



## shoppergrl

annaversary said:


> I think you look adorable *shoppergrl*. I love your blouse and your BAG. Hahha. Chloe Paddington, correct?



Thank you! hehe. Yes, a chocolate paddy - my first!


----------



## lunatwinkle

MsTina said:


> This is actually a tank and a tube dress made into one dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I've always loved this look. That is so smart to add a tank top to a tube dress! I'm so gonna have to do this!



MsTina said:


> My favorite sweater dress. This one is a few months old!



I  this sweater dress on you! It compliments your figure so well. (In fact, it's actually a little slimming on you; makes you look skinnier...not that you're not fit already. )


----------



## MsTina

intheeventand lunatwinkle, thank you so much!
I thought of the idea for hte tank and tube when I saw this AA dress http://store.americanapparel.net/rsa8347.html#i 

luna, I love love that sweater dress too! I got it at a box sale event at school raising money for something! Its from Express and I think it was maybe $20!


----------



## fashionispoison

details on my blog :]


----------



## msJenna

fashionispoison said:


> details on my blog :]



give me your jacket!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

shoppergrl said:


> This is my first time contributing! I like my outfit for today, so thought it would be fun to post :shame:


 
Gorgeous colours!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

*Ms Tina,* would you mind adding where you got your stuff? I like it!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Please be honest about the suspenders! OK or DON'T DO THAT AGAIN ? It's your duty to not make me look like a fool 













suspenders - men's at H&M
tank - H&M
shirt - deep V-neck AA
necklace - Thomas Sabo charms
pants - Zara woman
flats - Burbery
bag - black lv soufflot, not in pic...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

shoppergrl said:


> This is my first time contributing! I like my outfit for today, so thought it would be fun to post :shame:



LOVE your top (and your bag!) - you look great.


----------



## invenio

1st time posting!


----------



## *brittany*

that is such a cute dress! and u look so good in it!


----------



## p3bbz

pinkgoldfish said:


> Please be honest about the suspenders! OK or DON'T DO THAT AGAIN ? It's your duty to not make me look like a fool
> 
> View attachment 493380
> 
> 
> View attachment 493381
> 
> 
> View attachment 493382
> 
> 
> View attachment 493383
> 
> 
> suspenders - men's at H&M
> tank - H&M
> shirt - deep V-neck AA
> necklace - Thomas Sabo charms
> pants - Zara woman
> flats - Burbery
> bag - black lv soufflot, not in pic...


 
You look very cute! I like how the suspenders are thin and not too thick. Not everyone can pull off that look but you look adorable!


----------



## More4Me

I kinda like the suspenders...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

More4Me said:


> I kinda like the suspenders...


 
I kinda don't know, so please be honest


----------



## caarlyntryl

I actually like the suspenders, which surprised me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caarlyntryl said:


> *I actually like the suspenders*, which surprised me.


 

 not everyone can pull that off


----------



## MsTina

pinkgoldfish said:


> Please be honest about the suspenders! OK or DON'T DO THAT AGAIN ? It's your duty to not make me look like a fool
> 
> View attachment 493380
> 
> 
> View attachment 493381
> 
> 
> View attachment 493382
> 
> 
> View attachment 493383
> 
> 
> suspenders - men's at H&M
> tank - H&M
> shirt - deep V-neck AA
> necklace - Thomas Sabo charms
> pants - Zara woman
> flats - Burbery
> bag - black lv soufflot, not in pic...



I love suspendersand your outfit!  I wish I could wear your outfit but suspenders don't work on me! 

As for my outfits
First outfit - AE white tee, H&M purple skirt and Payless (yes Payles!) shoes
Second outfit - Old Navy whit tank, blue Susana Monaco tube dress and tan Unlisted by Kenneth Cole slingbacks
Third outfit - Express sweater dress and tan Unlisted by Kenneth Colesling backs


----------



## sammydoll

pinkgoldfish- i actually didn't mind the suspenders until i saw the full body shot.. i think they'd work better with at least a slight heel/wedge.. i love the silver with the outfit, though!


----------



## lcterp

Here are some outfits from last week, I'm just too lazy to post them everyday 

Jacket: Filene's
Tank : Banana Republic
Skirt: Target
Shoes :Stuart Weitzman


----------



## lcterp

Top: Express
Skirt : Forever 21
Shoes: Colin Stuart


----------



## lcterp

Before a country concert at the Inner  Harbor (Baltimore)
Top: AE
Shorts: Fire
Shoes: Target 
Bag: Michael Kors


----------



## pinkgoldfish

sammydoll said:


> pinkgoldfish- i actually didn't mind the suspenders until i saw the full body shot.. i think they'd work better with at least a slight heel/wedge.. i love the silver with the outfit, though!


 
Thanks for your honest opinion. 
 I don't wear heels. (I always feel too tall and uncomfortable in them...)
I think the suspenders were a fun experiment but I didn't feel comfortable, so I don't think I'll be wearing them again...


----------



## Kawja

Todays, though I'm not quite sure what I think about myself yet ;o






Sunglasses Dior
Shirt Calvin Klein
Necklace Disney Couture
Tights American Apparel


----------



## jadedgrl

long time thread lurker - first time poster :X

top - anthropologie
skirt - 3.1 phillip lim
shoes - manolo blahnik


----------



## caarlyntryl

jadedgrl said:


> long time thread lurker - first time poster :X
> 
> top - anthropologie
> skirt - 3.1 phillip lim
> shoes - manolo blahnik



I love it! Fun and classic at the same time.


----------



## intheevent

kawja - you look hot
jadedgrl- total classic


----------



## xxmicahxx

I'm wearing my PJ's right now. LOL!


----------



## xxmicahxx

kidsonholiday said:


>



I love this outfit. I feel so Asian-y seeing this!


----------



## initialed




----------



## minami

wow, everyone looks so chic on this thread! 

*jadedgrl -*  love your outfit!

here's mine, posted on the chanel in action thread as well  

BCBG dress, CL patent nude yoyos, Chanel blush glazed lambskin medium/large flap, small pearl CC earrings (can't see):


----------



## xi_captain

jadedgrl said:


> long time thread lurker - first time poster :X
> 
> top - anthropologie
> skirt - 3.1 phillip lim
> shoes - manolo blahnik


 
Love your outfit! Those shoes...wow!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Kawja said:


> Todays, though I'm not quite sure what I think about myself yet ;o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses Dior
> Shirt Calvin Klein
> Necklace Disney Couture
> Tights American Apparel


 
I like it! I even saved an outfit like this on my computer (can't find it now) and that poster added a belt, very cute!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

jadedgrl said:


> long time thread lurker - first time poster :X
> 
> top - anthropologie
> skirt - 3.1 phillip lim
> shoes - manolo blahnik


 
I really love the shoes and that skirt! I wished I had the body to pull that off!


----------



## invenio

jadedgrl said:


> long time thread lurker - first time poster :X
> 
> top - anthropologie
> skirt - 3.1 phillip lim
> shoes - manolo blahnik




love this outfit, esp the shoes!


----------



## candypants1100

jadedgrl- those shoes are SICK!!!!!!


----------



## invenio

not sure where the dress is from, shoes from michael kors, bangles from coach.

i'm in singapore and it is sweltering here!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Icterp-I love that Express top you wore with the skirt. Is that something they still have in stores?

Jadedgrl-Love the outfit, especially the Manolo's!

Kawja-Are those the Dior Glossy's? They look great on you.

Minami-Love your style! Shoes+bag+dress = perfect


----------



## b00mbaka

initialed said:


>


 
I pretty much had this same outfit on sunday morning!


----------



## Kawja

They are pinkdancer, got them yesterday =)


----------



## lunatwinkle

invenio, that's really cute!


----------



## jadedgrl

wow - thanks everyone! haha and i was totally on the fence about those shoes since the bf hated em. Shows him!

minami - looove the yoyos w/ your chanel purse!


----------



## Meta

intheevent said:


> weN84- love the stripes, what shoes are those?



Thanks for the compliment. The shoes are bought from Bali from a local peddler. There isn't a brand/designer to it.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

invenio said:


> not sure where the dress is from, shoes from michael kors, bangles from coach.
> 
> i'm in singapore and it is sweltering here!


 
That's a very cute dress!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Total lounge wear today.  With the heat and humidity and now some patchy rain, there's *no* way I'm straightening my hair

Hat: H&M
Tee:  American Apparel
Pants:  VS Pink line
Bag: Balenciaga
Shoes:  VS flip flops


----------



## MsTina

invenio said:


> not sure where the dress is from, shoes from michael kors, bangles from coach.
> 
> i'm in singapore and it is sweltering here!



I love the dress! MK makes great shoes! You look great!


----------



## *brittany*

never posted here b4   not much but i felt like posting so here it is! 


top: american apparel
jeans: truck jeans
bag: chanel


----------



## shoppergrl

*brittany* said:


> never posted here b4   not much but i felt like posting so here it is!
> 
> 
> top: american apparel
> jeans: truck jeans
> bag: chanel



Lovely Chanel and purple top!


----------



## Kawja

*brittany* said:


> never posted here b4  not much but i felt like posting so here it is!
> 
> 
> top: american apparel
> jeans: truck jeans
> bag: chanel


 
Cute outfit! I wasn't sure if that was you in your display pic before but I can see now that it is, you have beautiful eyes!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Total lounge wear today.  With the heat and humidity and now some patchy rain, there's *no* way I'm straightening my hair
> 
> Hat: H&M
> Tee:  American Apparel
> Pants:  VS Pink line
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Shoes:  VS flip flops


Love your casual look, I have the same hat from H&M as well... LOVE IT!!


----------



## frostedcouture

annaversary said:


> Posing with my new RM MAB


Anna I love your new bag.  I could use a cardigan or two like that as well lol. !


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## invenio

lunatwinkle, thanks! i see you're in the bay area, i was there for the last 4 years and just moved back to singapore 2 weeks ago, i miss it already! 

thanks MsTina and pinkgoldfish!


----------



## shesnochill

frostedcouture said:


> Anna I love your new bag.  I could use a cardigan or two like that as well lol. !



Haha, everyone PMd me about the cardigan, if you want to know, PM me!


----------



## lcterp

*pinkdancer* - thanks, I got it a few weeks ago when they were having a sale and when I went to a different store this weekend there weren't any.  Online they have something a bit more ruffly though


----------



## intheevent

very cute brittany
fashionispoison, love the shirt and those boots


----------



## *brittany*

thank u *shoppergrl, kawja, intheevent* :shame:  (ur very sweet kawja, i should be saying the same to u!)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

*brittany* said:


> never posted here b4  not much but i felt like posting so here it is!
> 
> 
> top: american apparel
> jeans: truck jeans
> bag: chanel


 
Gorgeous AA top, which one is that exactly?

Hot bag!!


----------



## p3bbz

.


----------



## *brittany*

pinkgoldfish said:


> Gorgeous AA top, which one is that exactly?
> 
> Hot bag!!


 

the sheer rib raglan pullover in violet


----------



## Saray

Hi...






_Shirt: vintage
Shorts and sandals: Zara
Necklace: made by myself
Bag: LV neverfull_

...


----------



## caarlyntryl

Very casual today. Also, I apologize for the crappy picture but it was the best that I could do!






Close-up of the shoes:





And this bag, but in black:






Blouse: DvF
Jeans: Joe's Honey fit
Shoes: Stuart Weitzman Spring Fling
Bag: Via Spiga North South


----------



## bayoucitygal

caarlyntryl said:


> Very casual today. Also, I apologize for the crappy picture but it was the best that I could do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this bag, but in black:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blouse: DvF
> Jeans: Joe's Honey fit
> Shoes: Stuart Weitzman Spring Fling
> Bag: Via Spiga North South



Your outfit is casual but very chic.. I love it, the shoes are the cutest.


----------



## m1nime

*Saray* - Your necklace is adorable - how did you make that?!

Everyones looking great, lots of great shoes in this thread.


----------



## bellabird

You fashionistas are so inspiring! Just rediscovered this thread.


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you *intheevent*!!






akk. legs look so stubby :\


----------



## MsTina

fashionispoison - I love you style! Where id the navy blazer from?
I want to make an ebay account just so I can shop at your ebay store!


----------



## brigadeiro

My outfit didn't fit in the pic (taken with flash, so coat is actually darker IRL, as is the bag):







Coat: Spijkers en Spijkers Eileen mohair coat with kimono sleeves
Bag: Burberry Manor
Jeans: J&Co Beverly

*Fashionispoison* love your outfit with the blazer, so simple yet...


----------



## laureenthemean

fashionispoison said:


> thank you *intheevent*!!
> 
> akk. legs look so stubby :\


You look so cute!  I wish I could wear skinny jeans.


----------



## brigadeiro

Slight change of my outfit under the coat, as I went out tonight (tights and shoes are not as dark as in the pic, tights are actually dark grey, and shoes dark navy):






Top: White leather top by Tim O'Connor
Skirt: Wool/Cashmere bubble hemmed by Burberry Prorsum
Shoes: Chloe booties in 'Marine' (v. dark navy)

Wore this under my grey Spijkers en Spijkers coat:


----------



## chinsumo

That coat is incredible *Brigadeiro.* I love the silhouette.


----------



## fettfleck

For today I wore this:

jacket H&M
top COS
trousers Club Monaco
Bag MJ
Shoes were Peter Klein, but I already slipped out of them...


----------



## Saray

m1nime said:


> *Saray* - Your necklace is adorable - how did you make that?!
> 
> Everyones looking great, lots of great shoes in this thread.



*Thanks m1nime.*. The necklace. The head was part of a christmas decoration. I made the fish/body and made it a little girly with some little necklaces. It took me like a month.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

fettfleck said:


> For today I wore this:
> 
> jacket H&M
> top COS
> trousers Club Monaco
> Bag MJ
> Shoes were Peter Klein, but I already slipped out of them...


 
Love the bag!!


----------



## Samia

brigadeiro said:


> Slight change of my outfit under the coat, as I went out tonight (tights and shoes are not as dark as in the pic, tights are actually dark grey, and shoes dark navy):
> Wore this under my grey Spijkers en Spijkers coat:


 
Love this jacket!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Samia said:


> Love this jacket!!




Thanks *samia* & *chinsumo* :shame:  I also bought this same coat in black and am wondering if I should keep it


----------



## MAGs

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *samia* & *chinsumo* :shame: I also bought this same coat in black and am wondering if I should keep it


 
GIRL, KEEP IT!!! IT'S GORGEOUS!


----------



## pekie

*brigadeiro* i love your jacket - very unusual! should definately keep the black!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *MAGs & Pekie*!  I wore the black one today :shame: (so can't return it, haha!)


----------



## shesnochill

Nothing SPECIAL or GORGEOUS EYE CATCHING, but I just wanted to share  Hope you all don't mind!









T-Shirt _ Forever21
Denim Shorts _Abercrombie
Sneakers _Ash
Sunglasses _Ray Bans






Sweater _Fashion Institute of Design & Merchandising
Denim Shorts _Abercrombie
Sneakers _Ash
Sunglasses _Ray Bans




​
These sneakers are AWESOME! I love the studs on em.




​
​


----------



## loveyou

Purse from Pieces. More details in my fashion blog! 

I was actually looking for a forum like this for *outfits* (not for purses in particular). Could anyone tip me of some? Thanks


----------



## brigadeiro

loveyou said:


> I was actually looking for a forum like this for *outfits* (not for purses in particular). Could anyone tip me of some? Thanks



http://mystylediary.stylehive.com/
www.chictopia.com


----------



## pinkgoldfish

*annaversary* I have the same sneakers, love them! I just don't like the fact the studs around the heel can come loose...


----------



## bare style

tank, f21.  shorts, vintage levi's.  shoes, antonio melani.  bag, vintage.  sunglasses, aj morgan from bare accessories.  jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## loveyou

brigadeiro said:


> http://mystylediary.stylehive.com/
> www.chictopia.com


 
Thanks alot!


----------



## calzz




----------



## shesnochill

pinkgoldfish said:


> *annaversary* I have the same sneakers, love them! I just don't like the fact the studs around the heel can come loose...



I  em  They are the coolest sneakers of all time and worth every penny! I don't like Chucks. Ew.

Hehehhee. Studdddddds


----------



## pinkgoldfish

annaversary said:


> I  em  They are the coolest sneakers of all time and worth every penny! I don't like Chucks. Ew.
> 
> Hehehhee. Studdddddds


 
LOl, I call them my bad girl shoes! I love an edgy touch to my outfits.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

calzz said:


>


 
I love your bag. What is it?


----------



## bare style

tank, f21.  shorts, ae (from a zillion years ago).  shoes, steve madden.  bracelets, bare accessories.  necklaces, remedy jewelry.


----------



## fashionispoison

*MsTina* thank you! the blazer is vintage :]


----------



## CoachGirl12

fashionispoison said:


> *MsTina* thank you! the blazer is vintage :]


you look so pretty here fashionispoison... LOVE your outfit!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

*Bare style*:  You look so summery and cool.  The shoes make it sexy.


----------



## Veelyn

bare style said:


> tank, f21. shorts, ae (from a zillion years ago). shoes, steve madden. bracelets, bare accessories. necklaces, remedy jewelry.


 
Love this outfit! Especially the shoes!


----------



## *brittany*

what top is this? i love it!  



fashionispoison said:


>


----------



## brigadeiro

fashionispoison said:


> *MsTina* thank you! the blazer is vintage :]



   those Martin Margiela shoes!!!


----------



## bare style

*dress (*$19), aa from ba. shoes ($187), charlotte ronson. handbag ($65), melie bianco. bracelets, bare accessories. *necklaces, r*emedy jewelry and handmade.


----------



## AllHailtheQueen

Bare Style, I love the entire look, very well put together.


----------



## eight15

You guys have the BEST style, I love looking at your clothes, so inspiring!  Some of the other boards, like TFS, blech, I dont care for their style, lol.


----------



## m1nime

bare style said:


> *dress (*$19), aa from ba. shoes ($187), charlotte ronson. handbag ($65), melie bianco. bracelets, bare accessories. *necklaces, r*emedy jewelry and handmade.


 
This is simple yet so chic! Love it. Your dres, does aa mean american apparel? We just got a shop here in melbourne - but I went in and couldnt find anything like this dress. The clothes are sort of all over the place and very crammed in the store. 
Could you please tell me the style name of this dress if possible?


----------



## fashionispoison

CoachGirl12, brigadeiro *thank you!!

**brittany* the top is from h&m, it's their new silk blend tees. $24!


----------



## *brittany*

^^^ thanks so much! I'm guna try to find it now!


----------



## loveyou

I just wanna wear this all the time!  I love the purse. It is Miss M, i just removed some bronze (?) 'strap holders'. I will take a better photo of this outfit soon 
- - 
Check out my new FASHION BLOG


----------



## zippylolly

Bare style looks stunning in every photo..


----------



## cookie03

hey bare style i just saw you on fabsugar's look of the day!


----------



## KatyaMoscow




----------



## girlfrommoscow

Katya - Who is the top by? Love it!!
Moscow UNITE!! lol


----------



## bare style

m1nime said:


> This is simple yet so chic! Love it. Your dres, does aa mean american apparel? We just got a shop here in melbourne - but I went in and couldnt find anything like this dress. The clothes are sort of all over the place and very crammed in the store.
> Could you please tell me the style name of this dress if possible?


 
It's the american apparel fine jersey T dress.  It's basically a big long raw-edge tee.  It definitely looks better on.  I'm wearing a size large in that pic, and I typically wear a small/us 4, just to give you an idea of the sizing.  I kinda have to stretch it out in places to make it fit like I want it to.  

I sell it in my online boutique for a discount, but I don't want to break any tPF rules by posting a link.  You can just e-mail me if you're interested.


----------



## bare style

cookie03 said:


> hey bare style i just saw you on fabsugar's look of the day!


 
thanks for the heads up - I had no idea!


----------



## bare style

tank & jacket, f21.  shorts, vintage levi's.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  jewelry & sunglasses, bare accessories.

And thanks, zippylolly, that's so sweet!


----------



## xxmicahxx

Here's my outfit yesterday. I forgot to post it immediately. Excuse my ugly face and fat "self." I went to the mall and felt a little cold and lazy so I was not in the mood to dress up casually well and wear my contact lenses. 

I wore my GAP hoodie and underneath is a Mango Tank Top paired with leggings and havaianas slippers plus my Miu Miu Alluminio Bow (I wonder it's so light in here. SD1000 owners teach me with my new cam!) 

P.S.: Haven't lost the preggo-fat yet. 





​




​




​


----------



## shesnochill

*MICAH*!
FINALLY, YOUR ALLUMINIO BOW CAME AND PICTURES! I think you look wonderful sweetie  Not preggo fat at ALL and I love sweaters, tee, and leggings when I am feeling lazy (I actually wore that today!)

You look fab! Now I am going to go see if you made a thread for your bow 

P.S. If you need help using your SD1000, PM me  I've got the entire camera in my head.. lol!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

weN84 said:


> Here's mine for today:


 
Absolutely love this outfit! The vest looks awesome in this ensemble, but I am a big fan of vests!  And I love how the necklaces look with outfit too, it's all just really cute!


----------



## strawberryminou

New skirt! Haha got excited.








Skirt - American Apparel
Tank - H&M
T-shirt - Ron Herman
Necklace - vintage 
Shoes - Aldo


----------



## intheevent

barestyle-cute as always
xxmicahxx- is that what you cal fat ? Girl please 
katya- love your look
strawberry those aldo shoes are great I love those and the AA skirt is hot


----------



## KristyDarling

*I am absolutely loving all the pared-down, casual-chic, minimalist looks that people have been posting lately!!!!  VERY elegant, clean, and stylish!!!  Good job, ladies!*


----------



## shesnochill

Excuse my white legs.
​


----------



## initialed

^*annaversary* - very cute look!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## brigadeiro

OOH! *Fashionispoison*, are those sandals Chanel?


----------



## Tutu

I've been away from this thread for a long time! Now forced to wear stockings in the summer because my legs are full of mosquito bites and nasty scratches from working on a farm... :s


----------



## intheevent

tutu- I really like the tights
anneversary - congrats on the new bag
fashionispoison - your gladiators are hot
initialed- I love your casual look


----------



## bare style

dress, f21.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  bag, vintage.  jewelry & sunglasses, bare accessories.


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Fashionispoison, how long does it take you to get those shoes on and off? Your outfit looks great. I generally don't think those shoes look good on "real" people but you pull it off well.


----------



## initialed

*intheevent* - Thanks so much!


----------



## xxmicahxx

intheevent said:


> xxmicahxx- is that what you cal fat ? Girl please



 Yes I am. Pictures may be deceiving but thanks! I take as compliment! Lovin' those blue CL!


----------



## shesnochill

So I finally wore this shirt/dress I got today.. I'm still VERY confused. Like, I don't know wether it's a dress (because when I pull it all the way down, it seems so.. short), but everyone else tells me it's a dress when I wear it as shirt... Oh well, I'm going to wear it as a shirt because I don't feel "comfortable" making it a dress. Okay, here's my outfit for today : ) paired with my beautiful MIU MIU BOW BOW :shame: The shoes didn't really match, but here ya goes!















​


----------



## loveyou

-----------------
More in my BLOG


----------



## smallpaperbird

weN84 said:


> Here's mine for today:


 
omg!  i bought a pair of snake sandals just like that in thailand!!  mine had googley eyes...but i took them off...


----------



## HauteMama

annaversary: I love the top worn as a shirt, and the outfit looks great!


----------



## b00mbaka

annaversary said:


> ​


 
I would just wear it like this but with the shorts underneath peaking out. Even if the shorts don't peak out, you will still feel more comfortable knowing it's underneath. That's what I do when it's too hot to wear tights under my tunic tops.


----------



## fashionispoison

*brigaderio* - yes they are :]

*itsmyworld* - actually they buckles are snap on buttons! so about 1 minute to put them on since i have the holes already adjusted to my size, all i have to do is snap them on :]


----------



## lunatwinkle

annaversary said:


> So I finally wore this shirt/dress I got today.. I'm still VERY confused. Like, I don't know wether it's a dress (because when I pull it all the way down, it seems so.. short), but everyone else tells me it's a dress when I wear it as shirt... Oh well, I'm going to wear it as a shirt because I don't feel "comfortable" making it a dress. Okay, here's my outfit for today : ) paired with my beautiful MIU MIU BOW BOW :shame: The shoes didn't really match, but here ya goes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



IMO, it's definitely too short to be a dress. I actually like it as a shirt, and your shoes are super cute! They totally match your outfit!


----------



## m1nime

lunatwinkle said:


> IMO, it's definitely too short to be a dress. I actually like it as a shirt, and your shoes are super cute! They totally match your outfit!


 
I agree, I think its a cute top and love how your wearing it.

*barestyle* - Thanks for the info, and your last outfit is hot.

Everyones looking great, so many great shoes, keep em coming!


----------



## candypants1100

i love everyone's look!! thank you so much for sharing


----------



## shesnochill

b00mbaka said:


> I would just wear it like this but with the shorts underneath peaking out. Even if the shorts don't peak out, you will still feel more comfortable knowing it's underneath. That's what I do when it's too hot to wear tights under my tunic tops.



That's exactly what I did! :shame:










lunatwinkle said:


> IMO, it's definitely too short to be a dress. I actually like it as a shirt, and your shoes are super cute! They totally match your outfit!



I think it's too short too  Hehe. Thanks, the shoes are from Sychelles (I think that's how you spell it)


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## xxmicahxx

^^Anna, isn't that F21? Saw something like that online and it's the Burnout Top (the floral one that looks like a mini dress you said).


----------



## shesnochill

xxmicahxx said:


> ^^Anna, isn't that F21? Saw something like that online and it's the Burnout Top (the floral one that looks like a mini dress you said).



Yep. My top is from F21, :shame: I think they still have that pattern around, I was there today (again) and saw some tank tops in that design!


----------



## walinette

Hello everybody !

Strange weather today in France...






Dress : Yumi
Tee : Abercrombie
Shoes : Asos
necklace : Isabel Marant
Jacket : Stella Forest
Bag : "Raoul" of Jerome Dreyfuss

Have a nice day !


----------



## smallpaperbird

walinette said:


> Hello everybody !
> 
> Strange weather today in France...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress : Yumi
> Tee : Abercrombie
> Shoes : Asos
> necklace : Isabel Marant
> Jacket : Stella Forest
> Bag : "Raoul" of Jerome Dreyfuss
> 
> Have a nice day !


 
super cute!  looks soft and comfy too.  my boyfriend calls this style dress a "bag dress" because it is slouchy.  but wouldnt you know, he bought me one anyway for Christmas.


----------



## frostedcouture

annaversary said:


> ​



You look cute Anna   I like your shoes.  i'm a flip flop girl


----------



## bare style

tee, aa. shorts, f21. shoes, steve madden. clutch, jewelry & sunglasses, bare accessories.


----------



## shesnochill

frostedcouture said:


> You look cute Anna   I like your shoes.  i'm a flip flop girl



Heh. Hi *frostie*G 
I own too many flip flops. My mom yells at me EVERYTIME I buy another pair.
 


bare style said:


> tee, aa. shorts, f21. shoes, steve madden. clutch, jewelry & sunglasses, bare accessories.



I love your height! I'm too short so I can't ever rock something like your outfit here, but you look great


----------



## Flipper

Bare style - you look great! Love love your shorts and shoes


----------



## Chix

*Bare Style*, love the look--relaxed yet chic.


----------



## CTgrl414

I love those shoes Bare Style!


----------



## BasketballCourt

*bare style*, I love that outfit.


----------



## KristyDarling

Walinette -- beautiful ensemble! Those are great shoes.

Annaversary -- rockin' outfit! Gorgeous color on the shirt.

Barestyle -- flawless as usual!


----------



## lunatwinkle

bare style said:


> tee, aa. shorts, f21. shoes, steve madden. clutch, jewelry & sunglasses, bare accessories.



No way barestyle! Those shorts are from F21?! They're so cute on you! I love those, I'm gonna have to check out my local F21 now!


----------



## strawberryminou

dasf


----------



## initialed




----------



## MJDaisy

annaversary, i am drooling over your miu miu bag...it is so wonderful. your outfits are so cute. i love your flip flops in the last photo you posted as well.


----------



## shesnochill

MJDaisy said:


> annaversary, i am drooling over your miu miu bag...it is so wonderful. your outfits are so cute. i love your flip flops in the last photo you posted as well.



Hehe :shame: Thanks Daisy. I can't tell you where the MIU MIU bag is still available, BUT, the sandals are from Urban Outfitters if your looking for them


----------



## MJDaisy

here i am out for a saturday night to go shopping

Dress: forever 21
Cardigan: Borrowed from my cousin, but i think from nordstrom
Shoes: Target (mossimo about 3 years ago)
Bag: MJ Blake






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## intheevent

Loveyou- you look great
walinette- adorable
barestyle- chic
annaversary- thats an amazing color


----------



## karo

calzz said:


>


 What a gorgeous bag! Love it! Who made it?


----------



## JuicyBag

bare style said:


> tee, aa. shorts, f21. shoes, steve madden. clutch, jewelry & sunglasses, bare accessories.



Wow your style is awesome. Cute and classy either together Great


----------



## bluebear_88

karo said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Love it! Who made it?


 
I think it's Botkier for Target?


----------



## bare style

Thanks for all of your sweet compliments!!!  





tank, aa.  shorts, f21.  wedges, target.  jacket, abercrombie (from AGES ago).  necklaces, remedy jewelry.  handbag, bare accessories.


----------



## eight15

Barestyle, those high waisted shorts look GREAT on you! Not everyone can pull off that look either, lol.


----------



## calzz

karo-- 

The purse was made from....


...target! 

Though I don't usually buy handbags from target i remembered that some girls from tpf were saying that the *botkier* line was pretty decent...so i went out at got one


----------



## MsTina

Outfit from my best friend's 21st birthday
Dress - Forever 21
Shoes - Michael by Michael Kors


----------



## MJDaisy

^OMG love your dress! the shoes too. great outfit!!!


----------



## Meta

*Queen_Kitty*, thanks for the compliment. I just felt like dressing up as a rocker chic that day. 

*smallpaperbird*, mine are from Bali. My sis and mum bought em for me early this year when they went for vacation.  

Here's the outfit for shopping today:


----------



## brigadeiro

Love those shoes *weN84! *


----------



## walinette

Hello !!

Thanks for your nice comments about my first outfil here 
That's true that the Yumi dresses are really cute

Ms Tina : loooove your shoes

For today :






Navy dress : Monoprix
Necklace : Isabel marant
Jacket : E2 for La Redoute
Brooch on ebay
Shoes : Asos
Bag : "Billy" in gray, Jérome Dreyfuss


----------



## brigadeiro

I haven't actually worn this today, but tried out a few new arrivals, the top and bracelet arrived from my little sister who lives in London, an early birthday present!!! 









Top: Marc Jacobs (love the velvet bow and softly bubbled hem! - birthday present from my little sister)
Shorts: Comme Garcons Boy
Jacket: Costume National brushed velvet tux/blazer
Shoes: Marc Jacobs
Bracelet: Black gemstone charm bracelet (birthday present - almost a week early)

The angle in the 2nd pic makes me look weird! :shame: (like a short paige boy)


----------



## lovinalotofbags

*Walinette: * Love the whole outfit.


----------



## bayoucitygal

brigadeiro said:


> I haven't actually worn this today, but tried out a few new arrivals, the top and bracelet arrived from my little sister who lives in London, an early birthday present!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Marc Jacobs (love the velvet bow and softly bubbled hem! - birthday present from my little sister)
> Shorts: Comme Garcons Boy
> Jacket: Costume National brushed velvet tux/blazer
> Shoes: Marc Jacobs
> Bracelet: Black gemstone charm bracelet (birthday present - almost a week early)
> 
> The angle in the 2nd pic makes me look weird! :shame: (like a short paige boy)


 

Cute outfit. Your shoes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## MsTina

MJDaisy and walinette Thank you!


----------



## muigee

MsTina said:


> Outfit from my best friend's 21st birthday
> Dress - Forever 21
> Shoes - Michael by Michael Kors




love your dress, do they still have it?


----------



## PrincessCayenne

OMG where do I get those shorts?!!! Is there anywhere online?
Thanks!
PS: you look amazing!



brigadeiro said:


> I haven't actually worn this today, but tried out a few new arrivals, the top and bracelet arrived from my little sister who lives in London, an early birthday present!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Marc Jacobs (love the velvet bow and softly bubbled hem! - birthday present from my little sister)
> Shorts: Comme Garcons Boy
> Jacket: Costume National brushed velvet tux/blazer
> Shoes: Marc Jacobs
> Bracelet: Black gemstone charm bracelet (birthday present - almost a week early)
> 
> The angle in the 2nd pic makes me look weird! :shame: (like a short paige boy)


----------



## Alidoll

Only joking!! (though it would keep me warm in Scotland!!)


----------



## MsTina

muigee said:


> love your dress, do they still have it?



I'm not sure, I went back last week and I didn't see it but you know with Forever 21 their stock is always changing. I borrowed this from my best friend so I'm not sure when she got it.


----------



## k-r3n

MsTina said:


> I'm not sure, I went back last week and I didn't see it but you know with Forever 21 their stock is always changing. I borrowed this from my best friend so I'm not sure when she got it.


 
I have that dress too, i got mine last year @ f21


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Super cute outfits today ladies!


----------



## icechampagne

brigadeiro - I loooove your outfit!! The MbMJ top is very cute - I've been searching for the perfect "bow" top


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *icechampagne* and *princesscayenne*! :shame: *PC* I bought the shorts on ebay! I think it's a non-brand, although the label says 'Garcons Comme Boy', I couldn't resist the design though!


----------



## sammydoll

Sorry for the huge pic but fullsize is the only way to see my outfit well enough :O)

So here's me looking pretty g at the Baltimore Inner Harbor. 






L&A tank
American Apparel skirt
Stubbs & Wootton wedges
Badgley Mishka eyeglasses 
vintage navy blue hair bow
Yves Saint Laurent Vichy Downtown bag


----------



## shesnochill

*sammydoll*, you look FREAKIN AMAZING !!!!
You look fabulous from your head to your toes and you are just so cute with glasses!!!! Love it!


----------



## sofakingsweet

sammydoll said:


> Sorry for the huge pic but fullsize is the only way to see my outfit well enough :O)
> 
> So here's me looking pretty g at the Baltimore Inner Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L&A tank
> American Apparel skirt
> Stubbs & Wootton wedges
> Badgley Mishka eyeglasses
> vintage navy blue hair bow
> Yves Saint Laurent Vichy Downtown bag



i loooove this. i didn't really like the Vichy when i first saw it on Ashlee Simpson, but you roooock it.


----------



## mr. couturier

Hey!  It's been so long since I've posted on this site.
So, this I outfit I wore when I was taken camping...




1930s vintage linen jacket
Calvin Klein pants
Vintage alligator-printed leather loafers
Vintage black sheer button-down
1930s vintage black velvet hat with one long black feather
1950s alligator print suitcase and snake and alligator print traincase, Samsonite

Good to be back!


----------



## shesnochill

*mr. couturier*, you look way too fabulous to be camping.. LOL


----------



## andee

I love it. You must be quite the character. lol
Now that is an outfit that took some planning and thought. I take it you were not  thrilled about the camping trip.



mr. couturier said:


> Hey! It's been so long since I've posted on this site.
> So, this I outfit I wore when I was taken camping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1930s vintage linen jacket
> Calvin Klein pants
> Vintage alligator-printed leather loafers
> Vintage black sheer button-down
> 1930s vintage black velvet hat with one long black feather
> 1950s alligator print suitcase and snake and alligator print traincase, Samsonite
> 
> Good to be back!


----------



## sammydoll

annaversary- Aww, that is very sweet of you!  Thank you!! :O)

sofakingsweet- Thanks!  I don't use my Downtown as much as i'd like so i've been forcing myself lately and i'm really enjoying it! )

mr. couturier- lmao.  Hilarious!


----------



## mr. couturier

Thanks annaversary, andee and sammydoll!
lol, The camping was an unusual experience (my first time, could you tell?), and to be honest I dressed in my usual clothes to give my friends a giggle.  I _did_ bring real clothes too haha.  It was buggy, rainy and hot, but still fun.  I'm not going again though.


----------



## jroos

sammydoll said:


> Sorry for the huge pic but fullsize is the only way to see my outfit well enough :O)
> 
> So here's me looking pretty g at the Baltimore Inner Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L&A tank
> American Apparel skirt
> Stubbs & Wootton wedges
> Badgley Mishka eyeglasses
> vintage navy blue hair bow
> Yves Saint Laurent Vichy Downtown bag


 Love Love Love the outfit! So super cute!! Which AA skirt is that??


----------



## BasketballCourt

mr. couturier said:


> Hey! It's been so long since I've posted on this site.
> So, this I outfit I wore when I was taken camping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1930s vintage linen jacket
> Calvin Klein pants
> Vintage alligator-printed leather loafers
> Vintage black sheer button-down
> 1930s vintage black velvet hat with one long black feather
> 1950s alligator print suitcase and snake and alligator print traincase, Samsonite
> 
> Good to be back!


 
I love it! I wish more guys would dress that nicely.


Sammydoll - I love that picture! Cute outfit.


----------



## ShiShi

Sammydoll, you are too cute for words!


----------



## sammydoll

jroos- Thank you!  http://store.americanapparel.net/rsam303.html <-- it's this skirt in "Melange Fire" :O)

BasketballCourt, ShiShi- I really appreciate your kind words, so sweet of you guys 3


----------



## kymmie

You look so fabulous.
I also collect vintage samsonite luggage.  I like to use it to store my old journals.




mr. couturier said:


> Hey! It's been so long since I've posted on this site.
> So, this I outfit I wore when I was taken camping...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1930s vintage linen jacket
> Calvin Klein pants
> Vintage alligator-printed leather loafers
> Vintage black sheer button-down
> 1930s vintage black velvet hat with one long black feather
> 1950s alligator print suitcase and snake and alligator print traincase, Samsonite
> 
> Good to be back!


----------



## thenorthwood

brigadeiro said:


> I haven't actually worn this today, but tried out a few new arrivals, the top and bracelet arrived from my little sister who lives in London, an early birthday present!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Marc Jacobs (love the velvet bow and softly bubbled hem! - birthday present from my little sister)
> Shorts: Comme Garcons Boy
> Jacket: Costume National brushed velvet tux/blazer
> Shoes: Marc Jacobs
> Bracelet: Black gemstone charm bracelet (birthday present - almost a week early)
> 
> The angle in the 2nd pic makes me look weird! :shame: (like a short paige boy)



You look fabulous in this outfit!  I especially like the blazer, how it pulls the outfit together and gives it polish.


----------



## shop874

we are bag twins! i have your bag in black! if only it weren't sooo heavy




MJDaisy said:


> here i am out for a saturday night to go shopping
> 
> Dress: forever 21
> Cardigan: Borrowed from my cousin, but i think from nordstrom
> Shoes: Target (mossimo about 3 years ago)
> Bag: MJ Blake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shesnochill

Ew, a tan line. :shame:

*Bag - *from boyfriend (no brand)
*Dress* - forever21
*Sandals* - Urban Outfitters
​


----------



## MsTina

annaversary said:


> Ew, a tan line. :shame:
> 
> *Bag - *from boyfriend (no brand)
> *Dress* - forever21
> *Sandals* - Urban Outfitters
> ​



CUTE! I think I almost bought that dress but it sat on my funny and I looked about 6 months along!


----------



## icechampagne

mr. couturier - I LOVE your style!!! great pic too hahah


----------



## walinette

lovinalofofbags : thanks !!
Today : staying home working.. not worth posting 

Annaversary : I've been looking for a dress this color for ages !!


----------



## initialed




----------



## shesnochill

Thanks *MsTina *and *walinette *:shame:


----------



## bare style

shirt, f21.  shorts, vintage levi's.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  clutch, melie bianco from bare accessories.  sunglasses, h&m.


----------



## Anoka

Sammy you look fab! I love your style!
Annaversary I love your outfit. cute dress!


----------



## bagsforme

Two recent outfits I wore.
3.1 Philip Lim dress, CL City girl shoes, Chanel j12, Goldenbleu cluth, CarolLee pearls






Mint dress, Chanel Melrose, Lanvin pearls


----------



## -Bellatrix-

My outfit today is very very slouchy..... because I'm not doing anything today







Apologies for the size.... for some reason it's changed between Photobucket and here


----------



## Laurie8504

bare style said:
			
		

> shirt, f21. shorts, vintage levi's. shoes, charlotte ronson. clutch, melie bianco from bare accessories. sunglasses, h&m.


 Love your style, you look great!


----------



## initialed




----------



## BasketballCourt

bagsforme said:


> Two recent outfits I wore.
> 3.1 Philip Lim dress, CL City girl shoes, Chanel j12, Goldenbleu cluth, CarolLee pearls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mint dress, Chanel Melrose, Lanvin pearls


 
I love both outfits!


----------



## sammydoll

initialed said:


>



Love seeing a Bowie shirt with a floral.. maybe try tucking the tee in for a cleaner look?  Nice, though


----------



## initialed

*sammydoll* - Thanks! I did have it tucked to begin with but later untucked.


----------



## sammydoll

cute, cute! :O)


----------



## *brittany*

Lookin good ladies!  its great seeing all the different clothes!


----------



## MJDaisy

shop874 said:


> we are bag twins! i have your bag in black! if only it weren't sooo heavy



aw i don't really think it's that heavy! it doesn't bother me that much. but yay for bag twins


----------



## intheevent

bagsforme- very chic
initialed- cute as usual


----------



## EmilyPurk

Great outfits everyone. :]


----------



## initialed

*intheevent* - Thank you!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *thenorthwood*! 

*Bellatrix* love your outfit!!!  And *bagsforme* _love_ your 3.1 Phillip Lim dress! Am absolutely heartbroken, as I thought I had bought the short-sleeved version of your dress online (through international checkout, which takes a few days to process, in the meantime the dress sold out  )

Am off tomorrow for a 4-day trip for my b'day (CAN'T WAIT!  ), so am taking pics as I pack (trying to fit everything on a carry-on, so must plan for versatility), here are 3 outfits I plan to wear:















Left to right:
1) Alexander Wang sleeveless cashmere swing dress under Vintage silk Haori kimono (I  kimonos!)


----------



## brigadeiro

Oops! I didn't finish the descriptions (from left to right)!

1) Dress (under kimono): Alexander Wang cashmere sleeveless swing dress
Haori silk kimono
Dries Van Noten sandals (picture throughout)

2) Top: Burberry Prorsum
Shorts: Garcons Comme Boy
Shoes: DVN

3) Wool top: Vanessa Bruno
Shorts: as above
Shoes: as above


----------



## lily25

Ciao Panic blue manteaux, Pull and Bear dress, Prada wedges. And my dog.


----------



## apurseaday

^^^Gorgeous outfit, and cute dog, too!


----------



## *brittany*

such a cute outfit lily! love the dress and coat together!


----------



## oscarcat729

Those shoes look soooo uncomfortable! But cute outfit!


----------



## shesnochill

I love your entire outfit *lily25*, especially the shoes. It reminds me of these Loubs.. LOVE IT! Are they comfy?


----------



## initialed




----------



## Anoka

Ok, first time posting in this thread so I'm a bit nervous, bust something i wore to hang out with my friends. I'm still debating whether I like the leggings on me. Sorry the pictures are a little wonky, I'm still figuring out how to add them ina way that isn't copy/paste.


----------



## b00mbaka

Welcome to the thread Anoka! The leggings look fine on you, I'm just not a fan of the denim miniskirt and black leggings thing. I could be a bit biased because that's ALL the girls wore around here last year, so I just got tired of it.


----------



## Anoka

b00mbaka said:


> Welcome to the thread Anoka! The leggings look fine on you, I'm just not a fan of the denim miniskirt and black leggings thing. I could be a bit biased because that's ALL the girls wore around here last year, so I just got tired of it.


 
That's also the reason why I have only now started to wear leggings. I hate wearing the same thing as all of the girls around me so I'm only now embracing the leggings.


----------



## *brittany*

Cute outfit initialed!


----------



## intheevent

brigadeiro- happy b-day, have a great trip. Loveeee the kimono


----------



## initialed

**brittany** - Thank you!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *intheevent*!


----------



## shoppergrl

Everyone has such awesome outfits! 

Lily - you look GREAT! Dress & shoes match perfectly, and the coat pulls it together so well!


----------



## Tutu

*initialed*, I just love the color of your Balenciaga!!


----------



## initialed

*Tutu* - Thanks!! And you look way cool. Fab colour combo.


----------



## xxmicahxx

Tutu said:


> *initialed*, I just love the color of your Balenciaga!!



I love your whole outfit! Where did you get your jacket? It's really nice I'm green with envy.


----------



## walinette

Tutu : gorgeous !! (I could never wear treggings, thighs are too big  )

casual look for me today :






Top : Vanessa Bruno
Skirt : Zoe Tee's
Strappy sandals by Diesel
Bag : Billy by Jerome Dreyfuss
necklace : Isabel Marant

Have a nice day !


----------



## Tutu

*xxmicahxx*: I bought it last spring, I think. It's by InWear, a Danish brand


----------



## Tutu

Here I go again  Having a little fun with my dad's new camera before leaving off to evening school... I just have to post these!


----------



## Alva

Tutu
I love your hair...  how often do you cut it?


----------



## Alva

Bagsforme, where was you??? I miss your outfits in the forum... dont dissapear....


----------



## bare style

dress, f21.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  bracelets, bare accessories.  necklaces, remedy jewelry.


----------



## *brittany*

tutu those leggings look fab on u!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

*brittany* said:


> tutu those leggings look fab on u!


 

Sure do!  I doubt I could pull them off


----------



## tflamme

Pic 1: First day back on the University:S *Met* Jeans, *Abercrombie and Fitch* t-shirt & Cardigans and I used my *Brian Atwood* Boots(pic2) 
Pic 3: Ready for a night out: Dress by *Armani*, belt by *Marni* and *CL* sandals


----------



## *brittany*

^^^ that 1st outfit is so adorable! and i love how u did ur hair!


----------



## tflamme

*brittany* said:


> ^^^ that 1st outfit is so adorable! and i love how u did ur hair!


 Oh, thank you, so sweet of you! I just twist my bangs and put my hair into a top, it is my seacret "how to do your hair" when you have a bad hairday


----------



## BasketballCourt

*Tutu*, I absolutely love your style!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*tflamme*, you look positively angelic in that first pic (I love your hair, too!) and sophisticated glam for your night on the town! I LOVE your whole look!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

tflamme said:


> Pic 1: First day back on the University:S *Met* Jeans, *Abercrombie and Fitch* t-shirt & Cardigans and I used my *Brian Atwood* Boots(pic2)
> Pic 3: Ready for a night out: Dress by *Armani*, belt by *Marni* and *CL* sandals




Love LOVE that dress!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Tutu

Thank you *Alva*, **brittany**, *~Fabulousity~* and *BasketballCourt*!

And Alva: I cut my hair just two weeks ago, but since my hair grows really fast I think I need a new cut soon...


----------



## Bentley4Bags

You girls are so cute!! I have been missing out on this thread...hopefully when my job starts up again I will find some time to post...this is fun!


----------



## Trystana

I LOVE this thread!

*Sammydoll* you look GORGEOUS! 
I love your Downtown and seriously considering buying one! 
May I ask how tall are you? I'm only like 5.3   so I think that bag could be down to my knee :s 

*bare style* I love your style! Very "clean" and simple and yet not boring

*tflamme* you are so pretty, and every man's dream..so sweet and innocent on first pic and very sexy and classy on another !


----------



## sammydoll

Trystana- Thanks so much!!  My Downtown is a Medium (the Large looked huge on me)  I'm 5'5'' and wearing 4 inch wedges in that picture.  )


----------



## Ladybug09

Tutu said:


> Thank you *Alva*, **brittany**, *~Fabulousity~* and *BasketballCourt*!
> 
> And Alva: I cut my hair just two weeks ago, but since my hair grows really fast I think I need a new cut soon...


 
Love the outfit Tutu!


----------



## annemerrick

tflamme said:


> Pic 1: First day back on the University:S *Met* Jeans, *Abercrombie and Fitch* t-shirt & Cardigans and I used my *Brian Atwood* Boots(pic2)
> Pic 3: Ready for a night out: Dress by *Armani*, belt by *Marni* and *CL* sandals


 
You look amazing in both, and I adore your hair, as well!  Can you tell me how you did it, please!


----------



## Kawja

Todays, not the best of choice since 5 minutes after I stepped foot outside the door it started to rain :c





 

Top and skirt, H&M
Heels Christian Louboutin
Bag Miu Miu
Left bracelets Juicy Couture
Right braclets Dogeard


----------



## LAltiero85

bare style said:


> dress, f21. shoes, charlotte ronson. bracelets, bare accessories. necklaces, remedy jewelry.


 You look great!!! I have a black dress like that...but it doesn't look as good on me...my legs are too big, but it looks great on you!  I love the shoes you've paired it w/ too!


----------



## LAltiero85

initialed said:


>


 LOVE this outfit! I would have never thought to put these two items together, but they look great!  You look cute!


----------



## LAltiero85

Kawja said:


> Todays, not the best of choice since 5 minutes after I stepped foot outside the door it started to rain :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top and skirt, H&M
> Heels Christian Louboutin
> Bag Miu Miu
> Left bracelets Juicy Couture
> Right braclets Dogeard


 Really cute!!! You make a white tee look so chic! I LOVE your bag!


----------



## shesnochill

Kawja said:


> Todays, not the best of choice since 5 minutes after I stepped foot outside the door it started to rain :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top and skirt, H&M
> Heels Christian Louboutin
> Bag Miu Miu
> Left bracelets Juicy Couture
> Right braclets Dogeard


 
I LOVE YOUR OUTFIT.
Did you bring a jacket with you?

Are you in? THE BOW FAMILY!  Since you have a MUGHETTO bow


----------



## Kawja

Thank you both very much!
And annaversery - fortunaly I did haha


----------



## blastxxoff

First post.  







Grey v-neck sweater, black leggings, levi's scarf.


----------



## Kawja

lily25, so so so sweet!


----------



## LAltiero85

blastxxoff said:


> First post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey v-neck sweater, black leggings, levi's scarf.


 Super cute!!! I love your scarf!  Where did you get it?


----------



## intheevent

blastxxoff- very cute, love the scarf
initialed- love your laid back style
kawja- youre adorable, how comfortable are those loubies?
Tutu- totally chic
barestyle- subtle and sexy


----------



## m1nime




----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ Love it! The skirt, the shoes, the turtleneck-- all so gorgeous! Where did you get them?


----------



## m1nime

oscarcat729 said:


> ^^^ Love it! The skirt, the shoes, the turtleneck-- all so gorgeous! Where did you get them?


 
Thankyou!

skirt - Aust designer Gorman
Shoes - Aust store Zomp
top - cheapie $30 one, but so warm and comfy!
necklace - Aust store Mimco
bag - LV


----------



## shesnochill

m1nime said:


>



You and your outfit are BOTH so cute and go great together


----------



## sammydoll

Outfit from yesterday.  I also ended up wearing my Alexander McQueen skull scarf (blue w/black skulls) with it and was carrying my Balenciaga 2005 Caramel Work.

In my roooom :O)















Rebecca Taylor dress
vintage belt & hair bow
Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges
Badgley Mischa eyeglasses 
Swarovski teddy bear pendant 

Remember to check out my blog in my signature!!


----------



## LAltiero85

WOW sammydoll!  You look too cute!!! I LOVE that dress and the shoes, and of course I love the bbag!


----------



## Tutu

*sammydoll*: Lovely, as always!


----------



## shesnochill

*sammydoll!*.
You are LITERALLY a doll! Your outfit is too sweet! Love the dress, belt, shoes, and esp your hair!!!!


----------



## initialed

*LAltiero85* & *intheevent* - Thank you both so much!


----------



## LAltiero85

m1nime said:


>


 Very cute! Love the skirt! And you pull off red lipstick very well!  Not everyone can do that!


----------



## kymmie

Fab outfits, ladies!


----------



## *brittany*

m1nime and sammydoll u both look so gorgeous!!! too much that i like to point out!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Kawja

*intheevent - *not that, but after a while you learn to disregard the pain.
I only wear them to places which mostly involve sitting though (airport, cinema, dinner etc)


----------



## pekie

initialed said:


>



i  your outfit! is that a dress or a skirt and top? very cute


----------



## cola262

Sammydoll, your pic looks like it's from a magazine, very nice! I also love your room!


----------



## KindraB

ADORABLE!! Love the dress, and belt!! and fyi I love the look of your room, very nice. 




sammydoll said:


> Outfit from yesterday. I also ended up wearing my Alexander McQueen skull scarf (blue w/black skulls) with it and was carrying my Balenciaga 2005 Caramel Work.
> 
> In my roooom :O)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor dress
> vintage belt & hair bow
> Stubbs & Wootton pirate wedges
> Badgley Mischa eyeglasses
> Swarovski teddy bear pendant
> 
> Remember to check out my blog in my signature!!


----------



## blastxxoff

LAltiero85 said:


> Super cute!!! I love your scarf!  Where did you get it?



I got it at the levi's store in the palisades mall.


----------



## LAltiero85

blastxxoff said:


> I got it at the levi's store in the palisades mall.


 Oh thanks!


----------



## Tutu

Six outfits in my new blog (http://grasshopperfashion.blogspot.com/). I was looking through my closet for my old fall and winter clothes, trying them on and seeing what kinds of accessories and clothes I still need.


----------



## LAltiero85

Tutu said:


> Six outfits in my new blog (http://grasshopperfashion.blogspot.com/). I was looking through my closet for my old fall and winter clothes, trying them on and seeing what kinds of accessories and clothes I still need.


 Wow!  I love your style!!! And I love how you've incorporated red tights in all of the looks!  Very cool!


----------



## LAltiero85

initialed said:


>


 Very cute!  I love that necklace!


----------



## bare style

tee, f21.  shorts, vintage. shoes, steve madden.  sunglasses & jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## initialed

*pekie* - Thanks! It's a skirt and two shirts.
*LAltiero85* - Thank you!


----------



## Kawja

Striped tee H&M
Bracelets the white and pink ones are CC skye and Vita and gold one is non specific.
Denim shorts 7forallmankind
Bag Vintage Chanel
Gladiator wedges Cash​ 


​


----------



## Anoka

Sammy: You and your room look amazing! I  your style.
m1nime : Your shoes are gorgeous! amazing color!!
blastxxoff: Love your scarf!


----------



## pippop

So cute...as usual! I love your shoes! Do you happen to know the name or style number or anything? They're hot!



bare style said:


> tee, f21.  shorts, vintage. shoes, steve madden.  sunglasses & jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## sheanabelle

Bag, Chanel. Tanks, Splendid on top and Gap underneath. Shorts, J.Crew. Shoes, Tory Burch. Necklace, Nordstroms. Watch, Philip Stein.


----------



## initialed

^Nice bag!


----------



## sammydoll

LAltiero85, Tutu, annaversary, *brittany*, cola262, KindraB, Anoka- Thank so much, girls!!


----------



## daffie

sheanabelle - I LOVE your Chanel!


----------



## shesnochill

*Handbag*: Rebecca Minkoff "Nikki" in the color Wine
*Dress*: Urban Outfitters
*Necklace*: Gift from aunt.
​


----------



## m1nime

I hope this looks ok, because Im about to go out and its what Im wearing! I just bought the pants, they are the much hyped Sass & Bide Black Rats and Im in love!


----------



## Tutu

^ No worries, you look great


----------



## loveyou

recent outfits, check my blog for more 
MY BLOG


----------



## sheanabelle

Thanks initialed and daffie! 

m1nime..I love that top on you.


----------



## Laurie8504

m1nime said:


> I hope this looks ok, because Im about to go out and its what Im wearing! I just bought the pants, they are the much hyped Sass & Bide Black Rats and Im in love!



Ooh, I was thinking about getting some of the Black Rats, glad to hear you like them!  And you look so cute, an absolute doll...not many people can pull off light green that well!


----------



## m1nime

*Tutu, sheanabelle, Laurie* - Thankyou! I really was unsure because its the first time I wore that outfit but I was happy with it. The pants are so comfy too and they make your legs look thin and long!

*barestyle* - The shoes are gorgeous. We have Steve Madden here, but we never get as many great styles as you guys get in the USA.

*sheanabelle *- So casual, yet chic. Love the bag!

*initialed *- Thats a really cute top!

*annaversary* - You look so summery, and the bag goes so well with the hint of colour in your dress pattern. Love it.

*loveyou* - All your outfits are cute, I especially love pic 2.


----------



## meluvs2shop

*great* look m1nime!


----------



## intheevent

Kawja said:


> *intheevent - *not that, but after a while you learn to disregard the pain.
> I only wear them to places which mostly involve sitting though (airport, cinema, dinner etc)



that's what I was afraid of... So tragic they are so cute


----------



## sammydoll

annaversary- You are soooooo incredibly cute!!


----------



## LAltiero85

sheanabelle said:


> Bag, Chanel. Tanks, Splendid on top and Gap underneath. Shorts, J.Crew. Shoes, Tory Burch. Necklace, Nordstroms. Watch, Philip Stein.


 Very pretty! LOVE your shoes and bag!


----------



## LAltiero85

initialed said:


> ^Nice bag!


 cute top!


----------



## LAltiero85

annaversary said:


> ​
> 
> *Handbag*: Rebecca Minkoff "Nikki" in the color Wine
> *Dress*: Urban Outfitters
> *Necklace*: Gift from aunt.​


 You're such a cutie!  I love your dress!  And I LOOOOVE your RM Nikki.  The wine color is one of the harder ones to get isn't it?  Good for you, you lucky girl! And it looks like the Gran Melia in PR is in the background!  It looks very similar if not!


----------



## LAltiero85

m1nime said:


> I hope this looks ok, because Im about to go out and its what Im wearing! I just bought the pants, they are the much hyped Sass & Bide Black Rats and Im in love!


 You look cute!  I love that color of green on you!  You're so pretty, and I love your hair!


----------



## loveyou

Thanks a lot, m1nime!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

annaversary said:


> *Handbag*: Rebecca Minkoff "Nikki" in the color Wine
> *Dress*: Urban Outfitters
> *Necklace*: Gift from aunt.
> ​




I ADORE this dress!!!


----------



## caarlyntryl

*annaversary - *I love this look! Plus, you look so happy!

*m1nime - *I love the Black Rats on you; you look stunning!


----------



## initialed

*m1nime* & *LAltiero85* - Thanks a bunch!


----------



## initialed




----------



## shesnochill

m1nime said:


> *annaversary* - You look so summery, and the bag goes so well with the hint of colour in your dress pattern. Love it.



Hehe. Thanks *m1nime* 
I am in love with the color teal 



sammydoll said:


> annaversary- You are soooooo incredibly cute!!



& I, think YOU are freakin' gorgeous *sammy* 
Especially your most recent outfit! The dressy one! Ugh, that entire picture belongs in a magazine!



LAltiero85 said:


> You're such a cutie! I love your dress! And I LOOOOVE your RM Nikki. The wine color is one of the harder ones to get isn't it? Good for you, you lucky girl! And it looks like the Gran Melia in PR is in the background! It looks very similar if not!



Heh. Thanks LAltiero 
Nope, it's called the SAN GABRIEL SHOPPING CENTER around the city of San Gabriel 



Bentley4Bags said:


> I ADORE this dress!!!



I  it too 
If you want it try looking for it at www.urbanoutfitters.com, they may still have it! It comes in teal and cream!



caarlyntryl said:


> *annaversary - *I love this look! Plus, you look so happy!



I was really happy :shame:
It was a Friday! Hahaha and I had sushi and frozen yogurt that day afterschool!


----------



## shesnochill

m1nime said:


> I hope this looks ok, because Im about to go out and its what Im wearing! I just bought the pants, they are the much hyped Sass & Bide Black Rats and Im in love!



I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!! 
And I love your tops! Not many girls can pull off wearing a long sleeve beneath a short! You look fabulous and what sandals are those  They're adorable!


----------



## m1nime

Thanks Anna - but Im hating my hair at the moment. Im trying to grow it again and to me its in the inbetween stage! The shoes are from a chainstore here, inspired from the Dior Extreme heels.


----------



## shesnochill

I don't agree with you *m1nime*, I really love your hair  Not many girls can pull that length off, especially me. lol! And nice inspired shoes


----------



## shesnochill

I finally got to wear this maxi dress I got at F21 today :shame:














Those were the only sandals that I had tall enough to make the dress not touch the floor...​​​​


----------



## mineko

m1nime said:


> I hope this looks ok, because Im about to go out and its what Im wearing! I just bought the pants, they are the much hyped Sass & Bide Black Rats and Im in love!



hey girl, you look great!!! love your style!


----------



## Laurie8504

This is from yesterday:







Top: Gap, Jeans: Express, Shoes: American Eagle, Bag: Linea Pelle.

Top Detail:


----------



## LAltiero85

Laurie8504 said:


> This is from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Gap, Jeans: Express, Shoes: American Eagle, Bag: Linea Pelle.
> 
> Top Detail:


 Wow!  I love every last detail of this outfit! That top is too cute, those necklaces are so pretty, and the shoes give this outfit a nice pop of color...plus that bag is HOT!


----------



## MJDaisy

annaversary said:


> I finally got to wear this maxi dress I got at F21 today :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those were the only sandals that I had tall enough to make the dress not touch the floor...​​​​




omggg i love your maxi dress! i saw this at F21 last week! it's cute, but i couldn't pull it off like you can! it looks great on you, especially with your nikki


----------



## kymmie

Your entire look is fabulous!




Laurie8504 said:


> This is from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Gap, Jeans: Express, Shoes: American Eagle, Bag: Linea Pelle.
> 
> Top Detail:


----------



## lunatwinkle

annaversary! I love your maxi dress with the gold belt, such an excellent pairing! 

I totally recognize that area in San Gabriel! My boyfriend is from San Gabriel in fact!  What a small world! He lives in Northern California, same as me, right now. He's been here for school, but he just graduated. Now he's moving back home in like 2 weeks, so looks like I'll be having to fly down to LA to visit him every once in a while.


----------



## Laurie8504

LAltiero85 said:


> Wow!  I love every last detail of this outfit! That top is too cute, those necklaces are so pretty, and the shoes give this outfit a nice pop of color...plus that bag is HOT!



LAltiero85, thank you so much!  The necklaces are homemade :shame:




			
				kymmie said:
			
		

> Your entire look is fabulous!



Kymmie, you are too sweet, thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

lunatwinkle said:


> annaversary! I love your maxi dress with the gold belt, such an excellent pairing!
> 
> I totally recognize that area in San Gabriel! My boyfriend is from San Gabriel in fact!  What a small world! He lives in Northern California, same as me, right now. He's been here for school, but he just graduated. Now he's moving back home in like 2 weeks, so looks like I'll be having to fly down to LA to visit him every once in a while.



Thanks *lunatwinkle* :shame:
That belt suffocated me the entire day but it made the dress look so much better.
however, I toke it off when I ate.... too... much.. HAHA 

YES YES!
It's in San Gabriel! Where are you from? Are you going to be visiting anytime soon?


----------



## shesnochill

Here's my outfit for today.







​
*Top*: Forever21
*Jeans*: Billabong
*Shoes*: Payless
*Bag*: Rebecca Minkoff Nikki
​


----------



## shesnochill

*Laurie8504*, I love your top! It's just so cute! Gap's clothing material are amazing!


----------



## walinette

looove Laurie's bag (didn't know this brand... totally unknown in France)






For me today :
Dress : Stine Goya (danish designer)
Shoes : Minelli
Vintage cat....


----------



## frostedcouture

so cute anna.  Is that your new bag?!


----------



## shesnochill

frostedcouture said:


> so cute anna.  Is that your new bag?!



Hehehe. YEPPP  [annaversary's RM *NIKKI* in Wine~]


----------



## brigadeiro

*annaversary* that bag is GORGEOUS! Love it!


----------



## Laurie8504

annaversary said:


> *Laurie8504*, I love your top! It's just so cute! Gap's clothing material are amazing!



Thanks!  I love their material too, so super soft!  And I know what you mean about that belt, lol.  I borrowed one of my friends' like that and it had to go after I ate.  But it does look cute with your dress!  My, how we suffer for fashion


----------



## Laurie8504

walinette said:


> looove Laurie's bag (didn't know this brand... totally unknown in France)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me today :
> Dress : Stine Goya (danish designer)
> Shoes : Minelli
> Vintage cat....



_*Vintage cat....*_   I love kitty!  What is his name?

And your legs, wow 

You can see more Linea Pelle bags here:  
http://lpcollection.com/
I didn't know about them until I came across tpf, their leather is wonderful though.


----------



## initialed

*walinette* - You look fantastic!


----------



## m1nime

*walinette* - Your dress is so unique, love the print! And love your cat, soo cute.


----------



## walinette

Initialed and M1nime : thanks !! 

Laurie : thanks for the link
Her name is "Vaya"... she's mexican and traveled all the way with us


----------



## walinette

ouch... shouldn't have looked at LP's site...
I'm in love with this belt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Haven't found out if they ship in France though...


----------



## lunatwinkle

annaversary said:


> Thanks *lunatwinkle* :shame:
> That belt suffocated me the entire day but it made the dress look so much better.
> however, I toke it off when I ate.... too... much.. HAHA
> 
> YES YES!
> It's in San Gabriel! Where are you from? Are you going to be visiting anytime soon?


 
Lol, I'm from the Bay Area in NorCal, like around the Oakland and San Francisco area. My BF is moving back home to SG in 2 weeks. I'm not sure when I'll be able to fly down and see him for a weekend. I'm starting night accounting classes after work this week, so my schedule is going to be a little hectic. But I will totally PM you when I do! I'll bring my Wine MAM!


----------



## Veelyn

sheanabelle said:


> Bag, Chanel. Tanks, Splendid on top and Gap underneath. Shorts, J.Crew. Shoes, Tory Burch. Necklace, Nordstroms. Watch, Philip Stein.


 
Love the simpleness of this outfit


----------



## Veelyn

You look cute! The weather looks so nice there! Wish I was in Cali


----------



## intheevent

Walinette, I am drooling over your shoes, can I find them in US?
anna, both great photos / outfits


----------



## brigadeiro

Wore this last night, it was so cold I had to wear stockings with my sandals (1st time I've ever done this, not sure I'll do it again, especially not with these Marni, as it doesn't do them justice...:shame






Dress: Donna Karan Signature mock turtleneck wool jersey dress
Jacket: Burberry (love the gold buttons) with belt borrowed from another Burberry coat
Stockings: Leona Edmiston Pins
Shoes: Marni Patent Wedges


----------



## m1nime

^^ Your jacket is amazing!! And I love the Marni heels too, I think they look fine with the stockings. Its everywhere on the catwalks, and when its just too cold, what else can you do?!


----------



## Veelyn

Brigadeiro- Love the whole outfit, but I'm not really feeling the stockings. JMO.


----------



## bare style

pippop said:


> So cute...as usual! I love your shoes! Do you happen to know the name or style number or anything? They're hot!


 
They style name is "Crrave".  Here's the link: http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=46082


----------



## bare style

my outfit from friday:





tank, f21.  shorts, diy ice wash Levi's.  shoes, converse.  necklaces, remedy jewelry.


----------



## bare style

yesterday:




tunic, f21.  skirt, thrifted.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  bracelets & sunglasses, bare accessories.  necklaces, remedy jewelry.


----------



## Samia

brigadeiro said:


> Wore this last night, it was so cold I had to wear stockings with my sandals (1st time I've ever done this, not sure I'll do it again, especially not with these Marni, as it doesn't do them justice...:shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Donna Karan Signature mock turtleneck wool jersey dress
> Jacket: Burberry (love the gold buttons) with belt borrowed from another Burberry coat
> Stockings: Leona Edmiston Pins
> Shoes: Marni Patent Wedges


 

Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## frostedcouture

bare style~~I love my gray converse too. hehe


----------



## jc2239

brigadeiro said:


> Wore this last night, it was so cold I had to wear stockings with my sandals (1st time I've ever done this, not sure I'll do it again, especially not with these Marni, as it doesn't do them justice...:shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Donna Karan Signature mock turtleneck wool jersey dress
> Jacket: Burberry (love the gold buttons) with belt borrowed from another Burberry coat
> Stockings: Leona Edmiston Pins
> Shoes: Marni Patent Wedges



oooh i LOVE the jacket and shoes!  and the whole outfit of course


----------



## initialed




----------



## purplekicks

I was tempted to replace the chucks with my harness boots to make this a total motorcycle cliche, but it's too hot out


----------



## itsliz89

bare style said:


> yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tunic, f21.  skirt, thrifted.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  bracelets & sunglasses, bare accessories.  necklaces, remedy jewelry.



I find it wickedly awesome that you're in front of a barn! Love that top.


----------



## Veelyn

bare style- Love the converse!


----------



## Laurie8504

Love your jacket purplekicks!

Initialed, is that a skeleton key on your necklace?  My grandma has a ton of old keys like that, that's a great idea!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

Oversized sweater:  American apparel (bought it in large when I'm an XS) in lilac
Pants:  yoga pants from old navy
Shoes:  Classic short sand uggs
Bag:  LV mono speedy 30


----------



## *brittany*

i love ur outfits livinluxuriously! theyre always so comfy looking, but still stylish!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

*brittany* said:


> i love ur outfits livinluxuriously! theyre always so comfy looking, but still stylish!



yeah - my style is very boho - and I'm not a fan of jeans, really.  I just got a new tattoo too - on my wrist


----------



## *brittany*

Ur tattoo is so awesome!  I love it!


----------



## jackie1128

Wow! Nice tattoo ! It looks like it hurt a lot though... 



LivinLuxuriously said:


> yeah - my style is very boho - and I'm not a fan of jeans, really. I just got a new tattoo too - on my wrist


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

jackie1128 said:


> Wow! Nice tattoo ! It looks like it hurt a lot though...


 
mm-mm - not really.  It only took 10 minutes - and you go numb after about a minute or so - so wasn't bad at all actually.  My ankle was actually the most painful - maybe cuz it was the first?  I love my wrist tattoo the most though.  Thinking of putting some blue outlining the pink to match my veins (have very veiny wrists)


----------



## b00mbaka

Nah! I think you should leave it as it is. It looks perfect. I only have one tatoo and it's on my left wrist too. I love it since it's tiny & discreet since it's never seen when I'm at work (I always wear watches). I agree, it didn't hurt at ALL since it took them literally 4 minutes to finish it! 

K, sorry... :back2topic:


----------



## jackie1128

hahah, im planning on getting a tattoo too! but that won't be anytime soon since my parents are kinda iffy about these things...

anyway, here is my outfit! im going to an interview in 2 hours (first interview ever for a job/work position actually) and i really hope i'm not the most dressed up person there!






oh, and i always look really short in my pictures :| does anyone have any advice so that i won't look so short and stumpy? haha


----------



## MJDaisy

^i love all the ads on your wall! awesome. anddd i would say heels would help not to look stumpy and short, but you don't look stumpy or short to me! just petite.


----------



## m1nime

jackie1128 said:


> oh, and i always look really short in my pictures :| does anyone have any advice so that i won't look so short and stumpy? haha


 
You look perfect for a job interview. Love the pants! You dont look short and stumpy, but just wear the highest heels you can walk in. Most of mine are 4-5inches. I think the pants are elongating your legs anyway, they look great!

*Livingluxuriously *- Love that top on you, the colour is gorgeous.

I love seeing so many different styles, look good.


----------



## jroos

Forever 21 top
jbrand 10" skinnies
christian loubouton pumps
sapphire bbbag
vintage bracelets and beads


----------



## jroos

let's try again sorry


----------



## CoachGirl12

LivinLuxuriously said:


> Oversized sweater:  American apparel (bought it in large when I'm an XS) in lilac
> Pants:  yoga pants from old navy
> Shoes:  Classic short sand uggs
> Bag:  LV mono speedy 30


You are really pretty livin... love your outfits... super cute!


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

CoachGirl12 said:


> You are really pretty livin... love your outfits... super cute!


 
ahhh thank you :blushes:


----------



## *brittany*

Gorgeous bbag jroos!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *m1nime*, *samia*, *jc2239* and *veelyn*!  

And *veelyn* I agree, I really didn't want to wear the stockings with them, but even trying that outfit indoors with no stockings, my toes started to freeze, so as I was adamant on wearing the Marni's stockings were a must :s


----------



## jroos

*brittany* said:


> Gorgeous bbag jroos!


 
Thanks I  it as well!!


----------



## bare style

jackie1128 said:


> oh, and i always look really short in my pictures :| does anyone have any advice so that i won't look so short and stumpy? haha


 
heels, heels, heels.  And if you lower the camera angle it will help. Have someone kneel and take your pic.


----------



## Veelyn

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *m1nime*, *samia*, *jc2239* and *veelyn*!
> 
> And *veelyn* I agree, I really didn't want to wear the stockings with them, but even trying that outfit indoors with no stockings, my toes started to freeze, so as I was adamant on wearing the Marni's stockings were a must :s


 
Haha..Cold toes are no good


----------



## jackie1128

haha thanks everyone!! i would have taken my picture with heels (i wore 4 inch ones with that outfit) but i'm not allowed wearing shoes on the carpet upstairs 

so here is my outfit for today- i went for my driving test (and i passed! )




top - bcbg
belt - dads
jeans - j brand
necklace - ae


----------



## Veelyn

Jroos- GORGEOUS bag!


----------



## b00mbaka

Yay! Congrats on passing, Jackie! Cute outfit, too


----------



## bare style

tank & jeans, f21.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  handbag, bare accessories.  necklaces, remedy jewelry.


----------



## Lanier

*jackie1128* - I absolutely love your top! And congrats on passing your driving test!

You look great *bare style*!


----------



## Lanier




----------



## shesnochill

Lanier said:


>


 
Hello again Lanier 
LOVE THE OUTFIT, esp. the HANDBAG and SHOES


----------



## ladyeeboutique

Lanier said:


>



Yay Kooba Charlie! I have that bag and love it! Go Dawgs!! Sic Em!


----------



## sunbeamy

Mandee dress




H&M dress


----------



## jroos

Veelyn said:


> Jroos- GORGEOUS bag!


 
Thank u so much!!


----------



## cola262

wow, sunbeamy, I love that first dress.


----------



## Lanier

*waves to *annaversary** Thank you again!  Mouse flats and bow bags seem to go  well together!  A pair would look really cute with your allumino. 

*ladyeeboutique* - It's actually a Miu Miu bow satchel - but now you have me curious about the Kooba Charlie! Does it look really similar? And yay, another UGA fan!  As you can see from my signature, I'm SO excited about college football starting up again! Only 7 more days! Are you from Georgia? I'm from AL but I did attend UGA.


----------



## initialed




----------



## walinette

Hello !

Initialed : almost the same boots today !! 






Top : japanese brand "peche mignon"
maternity skirt : H&M mama
Boots : Bata


----------



## walinette

intheevent said:


> Walinette, I am drooling over your shoes, can I find them in US?


 
Oups, sorry, missed it.

I'm not sure this brand is available in the US :-/

It's Minelli , these shoes cost 99euros, they're available in grey-black-white-red :






Perhaps you can try on ebay ? it's summer 08 collection, but they are still available in stores (and never been in sale...grrrr)


----------



## shesnochill

walinette said:


> Hello !
> 
> Initialed : almost the same boots today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top : japanese brand "peche mignon"
> maternity skirt : H&M mama
> Boots : Bata



walinette!
You are looking fabulous! Your going to be one hot mama


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Lanier said:


>


 
I love these kind of outfits! You look so stylish without any effort or extreme combinations! I love your mouse flats!


I'm so jealous of the girls who look amazing with mini dresses or shorts but for me that's just not doable


----------



## brigadeiro

*Lanier*  your bag! Who is it by?


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you *cola262*!

*walinette* : You look fabulous!!

Today :


----------



## Veelyn

walinette said:


> Hello !
> 
> Initialed : almost the same boots today !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top : japanese brand "peche mignon"
> maternity skirt : H&M mama
> Boots : Bata


 
Aww cute preggers mama!


----------



## Veelyn

jroos said:


> Thank u so much!!


 
YW


----------



## pinkgoldfish

sunbeamy said:


> Thank you *cola262*!
> 
> *walinette* : You look fabulous!!
> 
> Today :


 
Nice dress sunbeamy! I always wonder what you do in the daily life.  You're outfits are always so glamourous chic and sophisticated.:shame:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

*Walinette*: what a cute maternity outfit, I really like your boots!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Me and a friend on a holiday. We made a game of the posing each night before we went out ot eat... 

(My friend didn't like her face on some pics so I 'sprayed' them all...)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

some more...


----------



## pinkgoldfish

and more...


----------



## b00mbaka

pinkgoldfish said:


> Me and a friend on a holiday. We made a game of the posing each night before we went out ot eat...
> 
> (My friend didn't like her face on some pics so I 'sprayed' them all...)


 
You and your friend are so cute! I play the same games with my friends when we are bored. Our last pose off was at PepBoys while my friend's car was being serviced!  I'll try and find those pictures...


----------



## b00mbaka




----------



## Sunshine

I love those pics!!!! You have a great figure boombaka!!!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

b00mbaka said:


>


 
LOL8 You look so funny, I'll learn from your poses


----------



## b00mbaka

LOL! Thanks! We only had 15 seconds to pose & utilize a surrounding prop so you can imagine how crazy we looked running up and down those aisles!


----------



## ColdSteel

b00mbaka, you're so cute and funny!

Here's me.






Uma thurman wanted my hot chocolate or something.


----------



## initialed




----------



## jackie1128

i like your bag *coldsteel*! here is my outfit for today (sorry for the bad image quality! i took it with my cell)


----------



## dknigh21

sunbeamy - I love your dresses. You look so chic.


----------



## ladydeluxe

My outfit a few days ago - navy jumper dress, loubies, pearl chanel necklace and a navy patent chanel flap not shown







Outfit 2 days ago - ck shirt, marni skinny patent belt, ysl stellar sandals and prada nappa fringe tote bag


----------



## bare style

sweatshirt, old navy.  shorts, diy ice wash levi's.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  handbag, melie bianco from bare accessories.


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ Lovely ensembles ladydeluxe and bare style!


----------



## suzie_hun

sorry for the messy background :$


----------



## vlore

All of you ladies look fabulous!!!


----------



## MarieG

Hi ladies,

so far I have only been looking at your fabulous outfits but I thought it was about time I posted some pics myself! Here they are- I hope you enjoy them! 





Pink Pashmina from Italy, H&M T-shirt, Hermes Belt, Miss Sixty Jeans, Nine West Flats, '05 Turquoise Balenciaga Work





Turquoise Pashmina from Italy, H&M T-shirt, Hermes Belt, Miss Sixty Jeans, Nine West Flats, '05 Magenta Balenciaga Work





LV Mono Shawl (love it!), H&M T-shirt, Hermes Belt, Miss Sixty Jeans, Nine West Flats, '05 Turquoise Balenciaga Work





Kookai Blazer,Pearlnecklace (got it from my mum for my 21st a few years ago- absolutely love it!) H&M T-shirt, Hermes Belt, Miss Sixty Jeans, Nine West Flats, '05 Magenta Balenciaga Work





Pearlnecklace, Topshop Blazer, H&M T-shirt, Hermes Belt, Miss Sixty Jeans, Nine West Flats, '05 Balenciaga Turquoise Work





Pearlnecklace, H&M T-shirt, Hermes Belt, Miss Sixty Jeans, Nine West Flats, '05 Balenciaga Turquoise City

I'll post more pics with different clothes soon!


----------



## loveyou

I love these tights.. color photo in my blog


----------



## loveyou

n


----------



## BasketballCourt

*MarieG*, I love your outfits and Bbags!


----------



## xxmicahxx

*LADYDELUXE*, you look fabulous! Where did you get the navy jumper dress from? I really like it!


----------



## sillygooose

haven't posted in AGES and everyone looks great! anyhowsss here's two of my outfits last week...




my apologies for not including the shoes here, i think i went with either black flats or gladiators..i can't really remember..oops!
here's another one..


----------



## lunatwinkle

^^ sillygooose! Yay! I love your pictures and outfits!  Lovely as usual.


----------



## antakusuma

have not posted in this section for eons. I am on the left, tube dress by mint.


----------



## gucci lover

*sillygoose* - yayyyyyy... i  seeing your pics and i love your outfit!!!  Sooo nice


----------



## Trystana

my intro here with my holiday outfit






miu miu top, marc jacobs capris, juicy flats and coccinelle bag.


----------



## MarieG

BasketballCourt said:


> *MarieG*, I love your outfits and Bbags!


Thank you, *BasketballCourt*!


----------



## brigadeiro

*Wore this yesterday to lunch: 






Dress: Alexander Wang cashmere sleeveless swing dress
Cardigan: Basque fine merino wool with puff sleeves
Shoes: Marni patent wedges *


----------



## walinette

Annaversary, Sunbeamy, Veelyn and Pinkgoldfish : thanks !!
6 months now... begins to be harder to dress 

Brigadeiro : love your shoes !!


----------



## Veelyn

Brig- Nice outfit. Love the shoes!


----------



## Veelyn

Trystana said:


> my intro here with my holiday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miu miu top, marc jacobs capris, juicy flats and coccinelle bag.


 
Really cute and casual outfit! 

LOVEEE the bag!


----------



## Veelyn

I really love this outfit! Especially the blue with the magenta


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## Bentley4Bags

You ladies are all gorgeous!!! I LOVE this thread!!!


----------



## starryviolet

gorgeous tunic.



bare style said:


> yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tunic, f21.  skirt, thrifted.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  bracelets & sunglasses, bare accessories.  necklaces, remedy jewelry.


----------



## walinette

Juste received these 2 items from Ebay (Fr & Uk)






Topshop yellow dress & Comptoir des Cotonniers boots (these kind of boots are very hot in France right now  )


----------



## b00mbaka

You dress so cute! Most pregnant women get lazy & stop caring about what they look like but this is so stylish! Bravo! 



walinette said:


> Juste received these 2 items from Ebay (Fr & Uk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop yellow dress & Comptoir des Cotonniers boots (these kind of boots are very hot in France right now  )



How did you get the tip of the belt to stay put? Did you tape it or pin it?


----------



## walinette

b00mbaka said:


> You dress so cute! Most pregnant women get lazy & stop caring about what they look like but this is so stylish! Bravo!
> 
> How did you get the tip of the belt to stay put? Did you tape it or pin it?


 
Thanks 

For the belt, when it is stored I roll it and I guess the leather is rigid enough to stay this way


----------



## calzz

just a couple things i bought today..


----------



## brigadeiro

Just trying out (different looks with) my Dior Extremes that arrived today  Am in absolute 













From left to right:

1) Burberry Dresscoat (removed original belt), Thomas Burberry woven leather belt
2) Willow EGD50 dress
3) Burberry leather jacket, Garcons Comme Boy shorts, Marni top


----------



## walinette

Brigadeiro : just drooling behind my screen !!
Where did you find these shoes ? I thought they were sold out everywhere...( and I really love the dress from the right picture too, where does it come from ?)


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *walinette* :shame: I added descriptions under the outfit.  That dress is from Australian designer Kit Willow Podgornik (label is called Willow), model does it better justice than I:





 I also have the sleeved version in yellow, as I 'd that range so much: 









In answer to your question regarding the shoes, I see you're in France, if you go to www.dior.com and 'shop online', they still have these shoes in a size 36, 37, 38. Price: 950 eur or 750GBP, hope that helps


----------



## Trystana

brigadeiro, I honestly think both dresses look much better on you than on the model!


----------



## mellecyn

sunbeamy said:


> Mandee dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&M dress


 
FAB !!! I wish I could wear H&M that well !


----------



## brigadeiro

Trystana said:


> brigadeiro, I honestly think both dresses look much better on you than on the model!



Oh *Trystana*, you're *too* kind :shame: Thanks!!!


----------



## m1nime

Trystana said:


> brigadeiro, I honestly think both dresses look much better on you than on the model!


 
I thought exactly the same thing!! They sort of just hang lifelessly on the model.


----------



## pekie

Brigadeiro: i love your shoes - looking very hot especially the 2nd outfit! the dress is gorgeus!


----------



## sep

brigadeiro said:


> Just trying out (different looks with) my Dior Extremes that arrived today  Am in absolute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> 1) Burberry Dresscoat (removed original belt), Thomas Burberry woven leather belt
> 2) Willow EGD50 dress
> 3) Burberry leather jacket, Garcons Comme Boy shorts, Marni top


Hot Shoes!!  Which color are those?


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *m1nime*, *pekie* & *sep*! 

*Sep*, the shoes are Python (brown), I'm afraid I didn't capture the right colour in the pic, it's no way as dark as in the pics...more like this:


----------



## sep

^^  Gorgeous!!!  Where did you find them?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

brigadeiro, great outfits!!


----------



## I Love RICE

Trystana said:


> brigadeiro, I honestly think both dresses look much better on you than on the model!


 I think so too. You look better than the model.


----------



## walinette

Thanks for the precisions Brigadeiro !

I'm afraid the Dior shoes are not in my price range (but I hope to go to the annual sale in january  )
By the way, there is a lot cheaper model on Asos, inspired by the originals.
Yours and the color you chose are stunning !! 

Thanks for the dresses : I knew a little this brand but I though you could find it just in Australia, is that where you live ? (love the yellow one too !)


----------



## bare style

sweater, urban.  shorts, levi's.  shoes, target.  necklace, bare accessories.


----------



## steffe

Wow! Everybody look fabulous! 
Great thread.


----------



## poed0216

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *m1nime*, *pekie* & *sep*!
> 
> *Sep*, the shoes are Python (brown), I'm afraid I didn't capture the right colour in the pic, it's no way as dark as in the pics...more like this:


Brigadeiro, awesome!! What a great sense of style you have! I love the willow dress on you...ten rimes better than on the models!! You look amazing!


----------



## b00mbaka

You can't be serious! I wouldn't even buy the dress looking at the fit on the model! They are hanging off the models but you fill it out nicely 



brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *walinette* :shame: I added descriptions under the outfit. That dress is from Australian designer Kit Willow Podgornik (label is called Willow), *model does it better justice than I*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the sleeved version in yellow, as I 'd that range so much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In answer to your question regarding the shoes, I see you're in France, if you go to www.dior.com and 'shop online', they still have these shoes in a size 36, 37, 38. Price: 950 eur or 750GBP, hope that helps


----------



## bangalkat

Oooo this thread is soo neat! I've got loads of ideas for the next time we go shopping 
I don't have a pic  But today we didn't go out the house, so I'm all casual 

-White H&M t shirt
-Army Green capris from H&M

And I'm barefoot  I would wear some brown sandals I got from GAP with this outfit if we went anywhere. No shoes allowed in the house though 
Oh I tried to find pics on the H&M website but they don't have any


----------



## walinette

b00mbaka said:


> You can't be serious! I wouldn't even buy the dress looking at the fit on the model! They are hanging off the models but you fill it out nicely


 
Gee you're right ! now that I look at her I'm scared !!


----------



## M_Butterfly

bare style said:


> tank, f21. shorts, ae (from a zillion years ago). shoes, steve madden. bracelets, bare accessories. necklaces, remedy jewelry.


 

Love  this look.  Would you mind me asking what is the name of the sandals?


----------



## Veelyn

walinette said:


> Juste received these 2 items from Ebay (Fr & Uk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop yellow dress & Comptoir des Cotonniers boots (these kind of boots are very hot in France right now  )


 
You are too cute! Such a fashionable mommy!


----------



## Veelyn

GIRL!!!!! You are killin everybody in this outfit. Those shoes are HOT!!


----------



## Veelyn

bare style said:


> sweater, urban. shorts, levi's. shoes, target. necklace, bare accessories.


 
You always look great in the most casual chic outfits. Love the shoes too, and the background.


----------



## ashsin

^*barestyle *i honestly loooove all your outfits.. shoes shorts are tooo cute


----------



## ashsin

^sorry i meant "those shorts are adorable" but yeah the shoes are too


----------



## Laurie8504

brigadeiro said:


> I also have the sleeved version in yellow, as I 'd that range so much:



The yellow is fab!!


----------



## loveyou

From my blog! http://fashionlaunch.blogspot.com


----------



## lovinalotofbags

*Brigadeiro:  *I was going to say the same thing.  You look much sexier in those dresses.


----------



## brigadeiro

Wow! Thanks *talldrnkofwater, I love RICE, poed0216, boombaka, veelyn, laurie8504 & lovinalotofbags*:shame:

*Walinette*, I sure hope to be as stylish as you when preggers (hopefully next year?  ).  Willow is stocked internationally as well as in Australia  (couldn't find a list of stockists, but you can contact them to ask for one www.willowltd.com)


----------



## burberryaholic

Lanier said:


> *waves to *annaversary** Thank you again!  Mouse flats and bow bags seem to go well together!  A pair would look really cute with your allumino.
> 
> *ladyeeboutique* - It's actually a Miu Miu bow satchel - but now you have me curious about the Kooba Charlie! Does it look really similar? And yay, another UGA fan!  As you can see from my signature, I'm SO excited about college football starting up again! Only 7 more days! Are you from Georgia? I'm from AL but I did attend UGA.


 
Wow!  Two more UGA girls!? I am too!!  GO Dawgs!


----------



## lanechange84

mellecyn said:


> FAB !!! I wish I could wear H&M that well !


 
Girl, you are the epitome of classy in these outfits. Great chanel, btw.


----------



## initialed




----------



## bare style




----------



## bare style

M_Butterfly said:


> Love  this look. Would you mind me asking what is the name of the sandals?


 
The style name is "Crrave".  I got them online on the Steve Madden site.


----------



## sunbeamy




----------



## Veelyn

Barestyle- Love the outfit. Where are your shoes from?

Sunbeamy- You always look so sophisticated! Love the Chanel!


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ Sunbeamy, are those Louboutins?


----------



## M_Butterfly

bare style said:


> The style name is "Crrave". I got them online on the Steve Madden site.


 

Thank you Barestyle.  Your blog is so nice and all the photos so well done.  Congrats


----------



## Veelyn

burberryaholic said:


> ^^ Sunbeamy, are those Louboutins?


 
I'm pretty sure they are


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

b00mbaka said:


>


 

cute


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

fashionispoison said:


>


 

You are so cute


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Fabulousity!


----------



## Veelyn

Love the converse!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## pradaprincess

rock&republic capris with yellow stitching, white tank and black juicy zip up, cole haan sandals


----------



## sunbeamy

*Veelyn* : Thank you

*burberryaholic*  : shoes are from ALDO not CL


----------



## loverundercover

and a close up of the necklace


----------



## loverundercover

sunbeamy, did you get them from aldo recently and would you know what style they are? i love them on you!


----------



## burberryaholic

^^ WOW~!  Yes!  I totally LOVE the shoes!  They look just like louboutins!


----------



## Veelyn

Sunbeamy- YW 

Loverundercover- Great outfit. Love the red with the grey  Are those loubies?


----------



## initialed




----------



## sunbeamy

*loverundercover* : Thank you! I bought it quite sometime back, the name for that ALDO shoes is ARNOLDOA.  I love your outfits!! You look fab!


----------



## Veelyn

Initialied- Cute outfit!


----------



## ladydeluxe




----------



## Veelyn

^OMG. CUTE! Love the Chanel belt and the Bal!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ladydeluxe said:


>


Woman, you ar rocking that outfit, LOVE IT!


----------



## luc9999

kattiepie said:


> Yay, I love these kind of threads.
> 
> Wearing:
> Lux Pinstripe shorts (urban outfitters)
> Lux short-sleeve crew neck tunic (urban outfitters)
> H&M grey cardigan
> 
> Shoes: black ballet flats from ninewest
> 
> And carrying my , black Balenciaga city!


 

I love that its the kind of style i like!


----------



## jc2239

ladydeluxe said:


>


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thank you so much!


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks Veelyn!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## xxmicahxx

*Fashionpoison*, I love the outfit! Keep it up. I always visit this thread for your pictures. Haha!


----------



## BasketballCourt

bare style said:


> sweater, urban. shorts, levi's. shoes, target. necklace, bare accessories.


 
Wow, I love everything about this outfit! It's definitely something I would choose to wear. The sweater especially looks cute.


----------



## initialed




----------



## C H A N E L Blonde

walinette said:


> Juste received these 2 items from Ebay (Fr & Uk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topshop yellow dress & Comptoir des Cotonniers boots (these kind of boots are very hot in France right now  )


 
Just wanted to say you are rock'en the baby bump!! You look so cute and I really like the boots!


----------



## loveyou

More in my blog


----------



## Adore

fashionispoison said:


>



wow.... seriously, you look absolutely amazing!! I checked out your blog, I LOVE it!!


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you xxmicahxx and Adore!


----------



## bnjj

I love looking at all these outfits particularly Sunbeamy's but all of her recent pics are no longer up.


----------



## jfhave

SFAM jeans, Chanel flats and jumbo bag, white tank from Old Navy and vest from Target..


----------



## pearlisthegurl




----------



## Laurie8504

^^Cute skirt!  Pairing it with the teal shirt is a nice unexpected choice!


----------



## initialed




----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

what an awesome thread...no idea where I have been, leaving this thread undiscovered for all this time...lol

anyway wanted to post the outfit I wore out for dinner on wednesday!

grey cardigan: f21
peach tank: Pfiff (love love loveee this brand)
black skirt: Parameter
black patent quilted pumps: Chanel
vintage silk faille gold framed small bag.

I am also wearing my black vita snakeskin cuff and my favorite swarovski deluxe bow ring:

looks like this lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ love that. esp the tank and cardigan combo


----------



## jroos

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> what an awesome thread...no idea where I have been, leaving this thread undiscovered for all this time...lol
> 
> anyway wanted to post the outfit I wore out for dinner on wednesday!
> 
> grey cardigan: f21
> peach tank: Pfiff (love love loveee this brand)
> black skirt: Parameter
> black patent quilted pumps: Chanel
> vintage silk faille gold framed small bag.
> 
> I am also wearing my black vita snakeskin cuff and my favorite swarovski deluxe bow ring:
> 
> looks like this lol


 I love this outfit so cute! Where did you buy this skirt??


----------



## loverundercover

Veelyn said:


> Loverundercover- Great outfit. Love the red with the grey  Are those loubies?


 
Thanks veelyn!  I wish they were CLs haha, they're by Jessica Simpson


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Laurie8504 said:


> ^^Cute skirt!  Pairing it with the teal shirt is a nice unexpected choice!



thanks!
I'm still in highschool, but I didnt know if that short a skirt was ok. I also love cardigans! they are my life savors.


----------



## bangalkat

ooo girlies, i love your outfits!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

jroos said:


> I love this outfit so cute! Where did you buy this skirt??



I got it at Loehmans actually...$250ish...down to $50, then I had a $20 off coupon! Lol...It is a really nice material, and can be worn lower or higher on the waist I love it!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

oh and it has pockets! lol.


----------



## schneakersh

Dress: Anzevino & Florence color-changer
Belt: 3.1 Philip Lim
Shoes: Urban Outfitters
Bag: Chloe Saskia


----------



## sheanabelle

shoes: steve madden
skirt: XXI
top: james perse
cardigan: j. crew
bag: RM nikki


----------



## initialed




----------



## shesnochill

sheanabelle, your entire outfit and most importatntly your RM NIKKI is freaking gorgeous! YUMMMMAY!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

sheanabelle said:


> shoes: steve madden
> skirt: XXI
> top: james perse
> cardigan: j. crew
> bag: RM nikki





SOOOOO cute!!  even your doormat goes well!  how long ago did you get the skirt?  I really want it! lol.


----------



## pekie

initialed said:


>


 
i love this outfit!


----------



## initialed

*pekie* - Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

pearlisthegurl said:


> thanks!
> I'm still in highschool, but I didnt know if that short a skirt was ok. I also love cardigans! they are my life savors.



I am in love with cardigans...I have around 15-20...for some reason I flock to gray, cream, and black ones....I have other colors but multiples in those 3...and I wish I had that kind of fashion sense when I was in high school!!!


----------



## littlefish

First time posting here...everyone looks so gorgeous here


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Prada shoes
Ben Sherman shirt
Zac Posen for Target cap dress
Zac Posen for Target jacket









Sorry, i took these pics in a rush and forgot to add my bag, but ended up using my YSL polka dot bag


----------



## bare style

tank, f21.  shorts, levi's.  shoes, steve madden.


----------



## noah8077

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Prada shoes
> Ben Sherman shirt
> Zac Posen for Target cap dress
> Zac Posen for Target jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i took these pics in a rush and forgot to add my bag, but ended up using my YSL polka dot bag


I love the outfit, but got distracted by your backdrop.  Can I come have a play date with your shoes?


----------



## smooches

Not today but over the weekend.

Old Navy Maxi dress (from last year) with random t-shirt under
Marc Jacobs Pocket Satchel
Coach lether platforms


----------



## pinkgoldfish

littlefish said:


> First time posting here...everyone looks so gorgeous here


 
Very nice! Love the dress and the bag!


----------



## b00mbaka

littlefish said:


> First time posting here...everyone looks so gorgeous here





Brasilian_Babe said:


> Prada shoes
> Ben Sherman shirt
> Zac Posen for Target cap dress
> Zac Posen for Target jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, i took these pics in a rush and forgot to add my bag, but ended up using my YSL polka dot bag


 
 Love these 2 outfits!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## littlefish

WOW pinkgoldfish and bOOmbaka, thank you !!! you 've made my day !!


----------



## littlefish

I love this maxi dress !!






Wow you look great !!





Great style you have there !!!


----------



## Trystana

Chloe top, MaxMara pants, Casadei shoes


----------



## Tutu

I'm down with flu, but that doesn't stop me from looking good


----------



## babevivtan

littlefish said:


> First time posting here...everyone looks so gorgeous here



Wow, *littlefish*, cld you pls show the front view of the dress?  Tks much!


----------



## smooches

babevivtan said:


> Wow, *littlefish*, cld you pls show the front view of the dress? Tks much!


 
Agreed, I would like to see the front too, it looks great on you littlefish.


----------



## b00mbaka

Aww! I hope you feel better! What shoes did you end up wearing with this outfit?


Tutu said:


> I'm down with flu, but that doesn't stop me from looking good


----------



## vlore

Calvin Klein Maxi Dress
LV red Epi Alma 
Dolce Vita sandals


----------



## Tutu

b00mbaka said:


> Aww! I hope you feel better! What shoes did you end up wearing with this outfit?



I wore my nude pumps  The most comfortable heels you could imagine; I love them!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Tutu said:


> I'm down with flu, but that doesn't stop me from looking good





I looooove your style.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

vlore said:


> View attachment 533190
> View attachment 533191
> 
> View attachment 533192
> 
> Calvin Klein Maxi Dress
> LV red Epi Alma
> Dolce Vita sandals





I LOVE your bag!!  Red epi is my favorite..I am dying for a speedy.  Your alma is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Didn't have anyone to take the pic for me......could have found someone, but felt too awkard. Here's my comfy outfit for the day. Taken in two parts.


----------



## b00mbaka

Oh how I envy you! I wish I could wear tights to work! I would SO rock that outfit!


----------



## E-liciOus

Wow *littlefish*, you should definately post more often because you look gorgeous. Love that dress!


----------



## MonAmie

This is me today

Coat, Marc Jacobs.
Tunic, Zara.
Jeans, HM.
Necklace, Oasis.
Bracelet, Oasis.
Clock, Casio.
Shoes, Miu Miu.
Bag, Chanel.


----------



## jroos




----------



## juu_b

MonAmie said:


> This is me today
> 
> Coat, Marc Jacobs.
> Tunic, Zara.
> Jeans, HM.
> Necklace, Oasis.
> Bracelet, Oasis.
> Clock, Casio.
> Shoes, Miu Miu.
> Bag, Chanel.



i LOVE your coat!! mind if i ask if it is still available and how much it was??
thanks!

btw you look great!


----------



## Jira

Tutu said:


> I'm down with flu, but that doesn't stop me from looking good



This picture reminds me of Sinead O'Connor  Casual yet gorgeous!


----------



## MonAmie

juu_b said:


> i LOVE your coat!! mind if i ask if it is still available and how much it was??
> thanks!
> 
> btw you look great!



They have it on sale at NAP, 247£ I think


----------



## Loubou Lady

Navy blue skirt suit w/ light blue woven button-down (like a menswear dress shirt mat'l) w/ bright red croc anne klein heels 
...and MJ faridah bag in burgundy


----------



## pekie

i love your outfit especially your bbag!

could you tell me where your glasses are from? i like the look of them!



jroos said:


>


----------



## Veelyn

JROOS- That outfit is HOT! Love the shoes and bag!


----------



## Tutu

Thanks so much, *Jira* & *Balenciagaplanet*!







These are the pumps I wore yesterday too 
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=7028


----------



## jroos

pekie-Thank you so much! They are vintage Ted Lapidus I got them at a vintage store in LA

Veelyn-Thank you so much!


----------



## Veelyn

Yw 

BTW- Is that a city?


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Tutu, you look great.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

MonAmie said:


> This is me today
> 
> Coat, Marc Jacobs.
> Tunic, Zara.
> Jeans, HM.
> Necklace, Oasis.
> Bracelet, Oasis.
> Clock, Casio.
> Shoes, Miu Miu.
> Bag, Chanel.


 
I love your style!


----------



## MonAmie

Oh, thank you very much


----------



## Veelyn

Monamie- What Chanel bag is that?


----------



## NicolesCloset

gorgeous, love your shoes!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Tutu - I like how the feminine blouse contrasts against the leather jacket. Really edgy!

MonAmie - Cute outfit! Especially the Miu Miu's.


----------



## pippop

Love the pumps! What brand are they? I'm looking for a good pair of nude ones!



Tutu said:


> Thanks so much, *Jira* & *Balenciagaplanet*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pumps I wore yesterday too
> http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=7028


----------



## jroos

Veelyn said:


> Yw
> 
> BTW- Is that a city?


 
08 sapphire city


----------



## lostnexposed

MonAmie said:


> This is me today
> 
> Coat, Marc Jacobs.
> Tunic, Zara.
> Jeans, HM.
> Necklace, Oasis.
> Bracelet, Oasis.
> Clock, Casio.
> Shoes, Miu Miu.
> Bag, Chanel.



Love the coat and the top and the Chanel of course!


----------



## pekie

I love the floaty top with the leather jacket..looks well together! cute shoes too!



Tutu said:


> Thanks so much, *Jira* & *Balenciagaplanet*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the pumps I wore yesterday too


----------



## pekie

*jroos - *thanks they are lovely on you! i thought they looked a bit like chloe!

This is what i wore for work today...  
Cardigan from primark
Dress from H&M


----------



## Veelyn

jroos said:


> 08 sapphire city


 
Its lovely!


----------



## ladyred

Monamie- Where did you  buy the MJ coat?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My camera needs to hurry up, and get here!
Very Casual today
Mike and Chris Maxwell leather hoodie
Black J Brand skinny's
Kain T-shirt
Chanel costume jewelry 
Jimmy choo heels, although they aren't very practical for school, and shopping!
LV Gina sunnies, brand new!!
Chanel Jumbo!


----------



## brigadeiro

*LadyLouboutin* you wore that to school?  That's AMAZING!

Recent outfit:






*Dress: Cue bubble pinafore, Tux: Costume National (brushed velvet with matte satin lapel), Shoes: Burberry Ashley patent pumps, Stockings: Leona Edmiston Pins, 3 different necklaces piled on each other.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> *LadyLouboutin* you wore that to school?  That's AMAZING!
> 
> Recent outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dress: Cue bubble pinafore, Tux: Costume National (brushed velvet with matte satin lapel), Shoes: Burberry Ashley patent pumps, Stockings: Leona Edmiston Pins, 3 different necklaces piled on each other.



Yep, and after I got there I was wishing that I had rethought my choice of shoe,but I didn't let the pain show, after school I  went home, and changed into some CL VP's much more comfortable!

PS. I love your outfit, very chic!


----------



## shesnochill

Here are my outfits for THIS WEEK!
















​
Hehe. Enjoy!


----------



## pekie

u have beautiful clothes! i love this look especially the dress, do you know where i can get it online?



brigadeiro said:


> *LadyLouboutin* you wore that to school?  That's AMAZING!
> 
> Recent outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dress: Cue bubble pinafore, Tux: Costume National (brushed velvet with matte satin lapel), Shoes: Burberry Ashley patent pumps, Stockings: Leona Edmiston Pins, 3 different necklaces piled on each other.


----------



## brigadeiro

pekie said:


> u have beautiful clothes! i love this look especially the dress, do you know where i can get it online?



Thanks! :shame: I'm afraid I bought this dress...2+ years ago  and it wasn't available online, sorry!

PS. Thanks *ladylouboutin*!  I am totally amazed that you wear such amazing clothes to 'school'.  By school do you mean high school? :shame: (please excuse the dumb question)


----------



## MonAmie

ladyred said:


> Monamie- Where did you  buy the MJ coat?



I got a great deal on ebay! 190$ BNWT


----------



## MonAmie

Veelyn said:


> Monamie- What Chanel bag is that?



Chanel Jumbo XL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks! :shame: I'm afraid I bought this dress...2+ years ago  and it wasn't available online, sorry!
> 
> PS. Thanks *ladylouboutin*!  I am totally amazed that you wear such amazing clothes to 'school'.  By school do you mean high school? :shame: (please excuse the dumb question)



Its ok, I'm a freshman in college, I used to dress up when I was in highschool though.


----------



## vlore

Casual Saturday outfit for running errands






Banana Republic cargo pants
VS tee
Cole Haan sandals
Margo Morrison necklace
Jimmy Choo Alex bag
Longines watch


----------



## brigadeiro

Wow, *ladylouboutin*, am still amazed you wear such amazing clothes to college! May I ask what you're studying?

Out to friend's birthday last night I wore:






Dress: Vintage silk tunic dress (was my mom's)
Belt: Vintage silver chain belt (also given to me from my mom)
Shoes: Dior Extreme Pythons
Bag: (not shown) Chloe bracelet bag in brown leather


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> Wow, *ladylouboutin*, am still amazed you wear such amazing clothes to college! May I ask what you're studying?
> 
> Out to friend's birthday last night I wore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Vintage silk tunic dress (was my mom's)
> Belt: Vintage silver chain belt (also given to me from my mom)
> Shoes: Dior Extreme Pythons
> Bag: (not shown) Chloe bracelet bag in brown leather



I'm major in Biology, minoring in psychology. I plan to be a anesthesiologist. 
BTW, I love that dress, and those shoes are


----------



## invenio

love those jimmy choos *ladylouboutin* and your really fab accessories *brigadeiro*!


----------



## invenio

my outfit last night, dress from bcbg runway, shoes from strutt couture, a uk brand i recently discovered!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^^Cute Outfit!! I love the dress


----------



## MAGs

*annaversary*- ur too cute! I'm copying ur third look, btw


----------



## KristyDarling

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Its ok, I'm a freshman in college, I used to dress up when I was in highschool though.



Wow, I'm impressed! I went to college in the early '90s and it was like a contest to see who could dress the sloppiest. (grunge, hair scrunchies, humongous sweatshirts, flannel shirts, etc) Would you say that college girls now are dressing "up" more for class?


----------



## shesnochill

MAGs said:


> *annaversary*- ur too cute! I'm copying ur third look, btw



Thanks *MAGS*!  I love dress shirts!!! They are so classy and clean, simple, and just so.. unique because you don't see much girls wearing it out on a normal day. But it's hard for me sometimes because I have big boobs and they always make the buttons pop out, so I try really hard to push them down, lol!
​


----------



## shesnochill

I wore this today to the mall.








Love my MAB... and my Haviana flip flops 
​


----------



## vlore

Sunday mass and then breakfast








DKNY cardigan
GAP pants
VS white tank top
Nine West sandals
Jimmy Choo Alex handbag
random blue necklace
Longines watch


----------



## littlefish

WOW you look great , and nice shoes !!


----------



## littlefish

vlore, i love your outfit , so chic and trendy 

annaversary, wow you really dress well, i love your flip flop too , and what bag is that ? it is so beautiful! is it balenciaga?


WOW LadyLouboutin08, you really dress well to school ! i would like to have a collegue (i'm too old for school LOL) who can dress like you, so that I can admire your look everyday HAHA!

brigadeiro I love your dress and I LOVE YOUR SHOES !!!! 

MonAmie, great outfie and gorgeous bags !!!!


----------



## shesnochill

littlefish said:


> annaversary, wow you really dress well, i love your flip flop too , and what bag is that ? it is so beautiful! is it balenciaga?



Nope, not a Balenciaga (haven't gotten one yet!) too expensive for me right now  It's a *Rebecca Minkoff* Morning After Bag, quite popular too! You can see more pictures of my bag over here [a MIU MIU gal's 1st Rebecca Minkoff Purchase!]

And thank you for the compliment *littlefish* 
​


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Had nothing else to do so I planned my outfit for later on today, have lots of errands to run today:
Black James Pierce T-Shirt
Black LNA Leggings 
Valentino Python Tote
Giuseppe Zanotti heels


----------



## b00mbaka

*KristyDarling*, when I was in school (3 years ago) it was like a big fashion show on campus daily! The school is on a hill too, so imagine girls trekking up that hill in designer pumps!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Had nothing else to do so I planned my outfit for later on today, have lots of errands to run today:
> Black James Pierce T-Shirt
> Black LNA Leggings
> Valentino Python Tote
> Giuseppe Zanotti heels


 
OMG! Now I can't wait until you get your camera!!! These shoes are HOT!!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

b00mbaka said:


> *KristyDarling*, when I was in school (3 years ago) it was like a big fashion show on campus daily! The school is on a hill too, so imagine girls trekking up that hill in designer pumps!



Wow. There's no way I would've been able to trek around my HUGE midwestern state school campus in heels! It must have been fun for you to look pretty and put-together as a young co-ed...I'm jealous! When I was in college, I gave myself pats on the back for managing to brush my teeth and actually get out of my PJs before class.


----------



## wipursemama

KristyDarling said:


> Wow. There's no way I would've been able to trek around my HUGE midwestern state school campus in heels! It must have been fun for you to look pretty and put-together as a young co-ed...I'm jealous! When I was in college, I gave myself pats on the back for managing to brush my teeth and actually get out of my PJs before class.


 
ITA w/ you KristyDarling...can I ask where you went to school?  Feel free to not answer - I know some people don't like to reveal too much over the internet but I too went to a very, very large midwestern school.


----------



## KristyDarling

wipursemama said:


> ITA w/ you KristyDarling...can I ask where you went to school?  Feel free to not answer - I know some people don't like to reveal too much over the internet but I too went to a very, very large midwestern school.


Big Ten, baby!


----------



## wipursemama

KristyDarling said:


> Big Ten, baby!


 
Me 2!!!  Small world!


----------



## glammm

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Had nothing else to do so I planned my outfit for later on today, have lots of errands to run today:
> Black James Pierce T-Shirt
> Black LNA Leggings
> Valentino Python Tote
> Giuseppe Zanotti heels


 

wow, you do alot of shopping, how come you dont post actual pictures?


----------



## bare style

tank, f21.  shorts, levi's.  shoes, steven by sm.  necklace, remedy jewelry.  bracelet, bare accessories.


----------



## valerieteo

hi everyone! this is my first time posting. this is my outfit for today!.. 

1) burberry Wool house-check blazer
2) black mango top with cotton on singlet underneath
3) cheap monday black skinny stretch jeans
4) marc by marc jacobs mouse flats in silver
5) calvin klein tan bag

enjoy! xx


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

glammm said:


> wow, you do alot of shopping, how come you dont post actual pictures?



I've been waiting on my camera, but I'm getting restless, and might go buy a cheapie this weekend, so I can start posting pics. Yes I do alot of shopping, but I have gotten rid of alot of my wardrobe, so I need to replenish it. Hopefully I'll get to post pics soon, I know its not as fun, if you don't post pictures!!!


----------



## Veelyn

^I cant wait to see your outfits!


----------



## Veelyn

bare style said:


> tank, f21. shorts, levi's. shoes, steven by sm. necklace, remedy jewelry. bracelet, bare accessories.


 
Your outfits always look so casual, cute and effortless!


----------



## HauteMama

KristyDarling said:


> Big Ten, baby!


 
Me, too! And given that I walked miles daily just getting to class, designer pumps would have been out of the question!


----------



## littlefish

bare style said:


> tank, f21. shorts, levi's. shoes, steven by sm. necklace, remedy jewelry. bracelet, bare accessories.


 

are you a model? you always look chic and stylish !!! I love your style.


----------



## littlefish

Valerieto ! nice outfit !! you look gorgeous !


----------



## littlefish

I love this thread, you all have such a great style

This is my first attempt to wear a rather short skirt after i have given birth to my kids.


----------



## littlefish




----------



## shesnochill

littlefish, please don't EVER hesitate to show us your outfits!

#1 you have a great body! would of never known you had kids 
#2 LOVE LOVE LOVE your first attempt/outfit!

You look gorgeous 
​


----------



## brigadeiro

*Littlefish*, annaversary has taken the words right out of my mouth.  You honestly look like a teenager in the pics (granted we can't see your face), but still WOW!


----------



## littlefish

Oh my!! annaversary and brigadeiro, you two are so sweet !!!! I am in heaven now , you ;ve made my day! thank you !


----------



## moniquevanloon

It's a little bit freezy out here, so I grabbed my darkgreen rollneck out of the closet for the first time this year 

I wear it with dark blue For all Mankind skinny jeans, darkgreen Hugo Boss boots with matching bag. And my new chocolate colored leather Hermès kelly bracelet...


----------



## m1nime

*barestyle -* hot as always! You always have the best heels.

*valerieteo* - Your outfit is super chic - post some more!

*littlefish *- Agree with the others, you dont look like you just had a baby! I LOVE your dress, where is it from? Your shoes are cute too!

*moniquevanloon *- Love everything, especially the bag and bracelet!


----------



## invenio

thanks littlefish!! i love your outfit too, and i agree with everyone, you definitely do not look like you've had kids, you're so amazingly slender!


----------



## invenio

moniquevanloon, I love that outfit! I just moved to Singapore 2 months ago and it is so hot here always, I think I will actually miss dressing up for cold weather!


----------



## bare style

Thanks *veelyn* and *m1nyme*, you're too sweet.

And *littlefish*, that's possibly the coolest thing anyone has ever asked me, but the answer is I WISH.  I'm an online boutique owner and I'm also a mom.  I completely know how you feel about getting back into your clothes after pregnancy.  






jumpsuit, f21.  shoes, steven by sm.  bracelets & sunglasses, bare accessories.


----------



## poed0216

bare style said:


> Thanks *veelyn* and *m1nyme*, you're too sweet.
> 
> And *littlefish*, that's possibly the coolest thing anyone has ever asked me, but the answer is I WISH.  I'm an online boutique owner and I'm also a mom.  I completely know how you feel about getting back into your clothes after pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpsuit, f21.  shoes, steven by sm.  bracelets & sunglasses, bare accessories.


your a mom??? WOW!!! Not only do you look amazing in every snapshot you dont look old enough to have children!! How in the world do you keep that figure?


----------



## Veelyn

Littlefish- Very cute dress!

Monique- Great outfit..love it!


----------



## Veelyn

bare style said:


> Thanks *veelyn* and *m1nyme*, you're too sweet.
> 
> And *littlefish*, that's possibly the coolest thing anyone has ever asked me, but the answer is I WISH. I'm an online boutique owner and I'm also a mom. I completely know how you feel about getting back into your clothes after pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpsuit, f21. shoes, steven by sm. bracelets & sunglasses, bare accessories.


 
Holy moly! You're a mom? I would have never guessed, you look so young and have a great body!  May I ask how old you are? I'm just curious, you don't have to tell if you don't want!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

littlefish said:


> I love this thread, you all have such a great style
> 
> This is my first attempt to wear a rather short skirt after i have given birth to my kids.


 
Lookin Fab!


----------



## Ladybug09

moniquevanloon said:


> It's a little bit freezy out here, so I grabbed my darkgreen rollneck out of the closet for the first time this year
> 
> I wear it with dark blue For all Mankind skinny jeans, darkgreen Hugo Boss boots with matching bag. And my new chocolate colored leather Hermès kelly bracelet...


 
Like your outfit.


----------



## Indigowaters

Omg. I love your outfit! 





moniquevanloon said:


> It's a little bit freezy out here, so I grabbed my darkgreen rollneck out of the closet for the first time this year
> 
> I wear it with dark blue For all Mankind skinny jeans, darkgreen Hugo Boss boots with matching bag. And my new chocolate colored leather Hermès kelly bracelet...


----------



## moniquevanloon

invenio said:


> moniquevanloon, I love that outfit! I just moved to Singapore 2 months ago and it is so hot here always, I think I will actually miss dressing up for cold weather!


 
Haha i really understand you! I love the summer and the warm weather (even in Holland, lol ), but I absolutely adoooore the fall for it's freezy weather. I just like to dress up with turtlenecks, stockings, boots and so on


----------



## m1nime

*barestyle* - what!! Your a mum - wow, what a cool hottie mamma!


----------



## littlefish

m1nime, invenio, Veelyn,~Fabulousity~, awww thanks !!! !!you all so sweet !! 

bare style, wow you are a mom too!! you look amazingly slim and gorgeous !


----------



## pokipoki

I loove your jumpsuit, can't find in on f21 website though...did you buy this a long time ago?


----------



## Veelyn

littlefish said:


> m1nime, invenio, *Veelyn*,~Fabulousity~, awww thanks !!! !!you all so sweet !!
> 
> bare style, wow you are a mom too!! you look amazingly slim and gorgeous !


 
YW


----------



## shesnochill

This isn't what I am wearing today (I will take pictures later today) but this outfit was from a night ago when I went to the mall real quick 
​
































​
My top and my cardigan is from American Eagle
The leggings are from Victoria's Secret
Flip flops are Havianas

​


----------



## Veelyn

^ I really like that outfit with the cardigan on!


----------



## *brittany*

ditto! ^^^


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks *Veelyn* and *brittany* 

I like the outfit with my cardigan on better too.. hahha. No need to "suck it in" if you know what I mean ​


----------



## Veelyn

Lol..It hardly looks like you have anything to suck in.


----------



## shesnochill

Veelyn said:


> Lol..It hardly looks like you have anything to suck in.



Haha. Those pictures fool most people good  But it toke me quite a few attempts to suck it in! LOL!

Without sucking it in, I'd look a few months preggo!
​


----------



## Veelyn

LOL. 1 word- SPANX. [If you feel you really need them, I dont think you do] But they work WONDERS!


----------



## fashionispoison

outfits since i last posted


----------



## vlore

Very casual & comfortable outfit for a shopping day!








Gap jeans
VS tee
Dolce Vita white sandals
Balenciaga sunglasses
Balenciaga White/Floral GSH City (bag)


----------



## *brittany*

fabulous as always fashionpoison!


----------



## p3bbz

annaversary I love all your photos with the MAB!! So cute and casual! Do you mind me asking where that striped cardigan? Looks like something to throw on and kick back in. 

All you ladies look so chic and gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

VLORE- OMG! Love that Bal bag and those sunnies!


----------



## Veelyn

What Bal is this? I still cant tell them apart yet.


----------



## shesnochill

vlore said:


> Very casual & comfortable outfit for a shopping day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 540660
> View attachment 540661
> 
> 
> Gap jeans
> VS tee
> Dolce Vita white sandals
> Balenciaga sunglasses
> Balenciaga White/Floral GSH City (bag)


 
*vlore*, you look fabulous and too pretty just to go shopping  LOVE the B-Bag!​


p3bbz said:


> annaversary I love all your photos with the MAB!! So cute and casual! Do you mind me asking where that striped cardigan? Looks like something to throw on and kick back in.
> 
> All you ladies look so chic and gorgeous!​




Thanks p3bbz, I feel so comfortable with my MAB that I can just throw her around and not have to baby her that I am forgetting about all my other bags 

That cardigan is from AMERICAN EAGLE, it's actually my first perchase from them. I WAS ATTRACTED TO THE STORE BECAUSE... they are doing this event called "Movies & Denim" and if you TRY ON a pair of jeans you automatically get 1 AMC movie ticket free. IF YOU BUY a pair of jeans you get 2 free AMC tickets. I've been driving back and fourth this week that I got a total of 6 AMC movie tickets  I know, I'm bad 

That cardigan is still available here: http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat380161&productId=1340_6790​


----------



## poed0216

annaversary said:


> Thanks *Veelyn* and *brittany*
> 
> I like the outfit with my cardigan on better too.. hahha. No need to "suck it in" if you know what I mean ​


too cute!! You have zero reason to "suck anything in". You look adorable!


----------



## shesnochill

poed0216 said:


> too cute!! You have zero reason to "suck anything in". You look adorable!


 
Aw :shame:

I love girls like you on this forum 

I don't usually suck it in! I usually either cover it or.. my personal fashion secret... BABY DOLLS! lOL!​


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> What Bal is this? I still cant tell them apart yet.



This is a Work- which is one of the largest.


----------



## vlore

Thank you Annaversary and Veelyn!!!


----------



## shopaholiccat

annaversary said:


> I WAS ATTRACTED TO THE STORE BECAUSE... they are doing this event called "Movies & Denim" and if you TRY ON a pair of jeans you automatically get 1 AMC movie ticket free. IF YOU BUY a pair of jeans you get 2 free AMC tickets. I've been driving back and fourth this week that I got a total of 6 AMC movie tickets ​



 LOL i'm wondering if this offer apply to Canada too! LOL i want free movies!!!


----------



## MsTina

annaversary said:


> ​



I have the same cardigan but in grey/navy. I love it! I think I'm going back to get them all colors!


----------



## grammyr

Today is 9/11 so of course I wore red/white/blue.  Navy slacks, a white short sleeved Brooks Brothers sweater.  I didn't have much red so I added ruby earrings.


----------



## littlefish

wow annaversary, I love your outfit again !! 

fashionispoison, you look very gorgeous and i love all your nice pics !!!

vlore, I love your balenciaga bag! match your outfit perfectly! you are beautiful !


----------



## vlore

*littlefish*, you are a doll Thank you!!!


----------



## glossie

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks *littlefish* 

Here is my outfit for school on THURSDAY which was yesterday since it's 1:08 on a Friday right now.
​




























​
The other pictures with leggings was actually while shopping at American Apparel afterschool. Unfortunetly I didn't get those amazing $42 leggings because I'm saving for a bag ush:


​


----------



## fashionispoison

thank you ladies!


----------



## glossie

i like your great wall t, annaversary!


----------



## vlore

*annaversary, *love your casual look! You look great w/ the black leggings!!!


----------



## xxmicahxx

annaversary said:


> ​


You finally got an iPhone, eh? Good for you and CONGRATS. I love your MAB and the cardigan is BEAUTIFUL.​


----------



## shesnochill

*MsTina*, I wanted to get the other color that the cardigan came in too! I think I might  I just got this gray and white cardigan specifically because I plan on getting a Grey RM Matinee and I figured it'd be perfect to steal that look off Lauren Conrad, LOL! Since her cardigan was cashmere and way more expensive, I couldn't settle for that one, so I got this one!

Thank you *littlefish *

*glossie*, I didn't think anyone would notice or mention it, aha 

*vlore*, thanks dear! I really loved those leggings, they were the leather looking ones (I don't know if it has a specific name) but they were really comfy, smooth and EXPENSIVE 

*Micah* darlinggg, yep, I finally got an iPhone! Wasn't a handbag or anything so I didn't bother posting it or telling anyone... hahahha. But I am SO TEMPTED to sell it on eBay for a RM! LOL! So tempted! I hope you get a new phone soon!​


----------



## annemerrick

annaversary...I love that t-shirt!!  What brind, and where did you purchase if you don't mind me inquiring!!


----------



## Veelyn

Shirt- Torrid [Bell Sleeved. So comfy!]
Jeans- SJP
Necklaces- H&M
Flops- ON


----------



## vlore

Cute outfit *Veelyn*!!! And looks comfy too!


----------



## BasketballCourt

glossie said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


 
I love these outfits! You have great style


----------



## Veelyn

vlore said:


> Cute outfit *Veelyn*!!! And looks comfy too!


 
Thanks VLORE! I hardly ever dress up, so most of the time its just jeans and a tee for me. I LOVE this shirt. I just got it off clearance and it is so comfy! [ETA, woops, I already said that! LOL]


----------



## missbanff

Veelyn said:


> Shirt- Torrid [Bell Sleeved. So comfy!]
> Jeans- SJP
> Necklaces- H&M
> Flops- ON


 
Hey girl! You look great! This is my clothing of choice, too. (I love tunic shirts that cover my butt. Francesca's has a great selection and not too $$$ either).


----------



## candace117

annaversary said:


> *vlore*, you look fabulous and too pretty just to go shopping  LOVE the B-Bag!​Thanks p3bbz, I feel so comfortable with my MAB that I can just throw her around and not have to baby her that I am forgetting about all my other bags
> 
> That cardigan is from AMERICAN EAGLE, it's actually my first perchase from them. I WAS ATTRACTED TO THE STORE BECAUSE... they are doing this event called "Movies & Denim" and if you TRY ON a pair of jeans you automatically get 1 AMC movie ticket free. IF YOU BUY a pair of jeans you get 2 free AMC tickets. I've been driving back and fourth this week that I got a total of 6 AMC movie tickets  I know, I'm bad
> 
> That cardigan is still available here: http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat380161&productId=1340_6790
> [/indent]




I'm 25 and I still heart American Eagle, haha! I am in their rewards program and basically I always get the 40% coupon, it's based off points per type of clothing item, not cost...so a clearance sweater is worth the same amt of points as it was full price. Basically I earn the 40% off coupon each time by getting a ton of stuff with the previous 40% off coupon...it pays for itself!!!! HAHA!!!!! I love it


----------



## Veelyn

missbanff said:


> Hey girl! You look great! This is my clothing of choice, too. (I love tunic shirts that cover my butt. Francesca's has a great selection and not too $$$ either).


 
Thank you!! 

What is Francesca? Where do they sell it? I will have to check it out!


----------



## Veelyn

candace117 said:


> I'm 25 and I still heart American Eagle, haha! I am in their rewards program and basically I always get the 40% coupon, it's based off points per type of clothing item, not cost...so a clearance sweater is worth the same amt of points as it was full price. Basically I earn the 40% off coupon each time by getting a ton of stuff with the previous 40% off coupon...it pays for itself!!!! HAHA!!!!! I love it


 
You know..I tried that rewards program thing, and they never ACTIVATED it and I kept buying and buying and was getting NOTHING. I was so PO'd at them, so I was like forget it! But I really do like that cardigan!


----------



## shesnochill

*candance117*
Don't you just LOVE their rewards program? 

OKAY!
MY OUTFIT FOR TODAY!
Today was the last day of class of this quarter, so yay I get 2 weeks off. Anywho, the outfit for today!

​





















​
My friends really aren't good at taking pictures..... lol.
​


----------



## gucci lover

^^very cute.  Do you ever see LC on campus?


----------



## initialed




----------



## shesnochill

gucci lover said:


> ^^very cute.  Do you ever see LC on campus?



Haha, thank you & great question *gucci lover*, lol! 

Yes, I did. I saw her 1 time so far. I saw her along with a crew from "The Hills" and Stephanie Pratt. They were very tall 
​


----------



## glossie

annaversary said:


> *glossie*, I didn't think anyone would notice or mention it, aha



i do tend to notice the subtle things. annemerrick asked where you got it. i'm not in the states but would really love to get the t 



BasketballCourt said:


> I love these outfits! You have great style



 thanks, Courtney


----------



## moniquevanloon

annaversary: Adorable bag and cardigan!


----------



## Tutu

First morning with my new bag


----------



## jamisterok

Super stylish *Tutu*! Love it!  love neutral and darks together.  That's a gorgeous speedy!


----------



## vlore

*annaversay:* very cute! I love cardigans so you can just imagine that I  your outfit
*initialed:* love your cardi as well and the look of jeans w/ flats! Very pretty! 
*tutu: *you are killing me w/ your new LV!!! It's gorgeous!!! And love your nude pumps


----------



## Tutu

Thanks, jamisterok and vlore!


----------



## invenio

you look amazing tutu, love the whole outfit!


----------



## daffie

Tutu - Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## missbanff

Veelyn said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> What is Francesca? Where do they sell it? I will have to check it out!


 
It's a boutique-style store - they have really cute tops (mostly tops, they don't carry many bottoms) and accessory-type items, some home accessories as well - I think they're nation-wide but don't have a ton of stores yet. You can try francescascollections.com to shop online. Keep in mind it's not very $$, like I said - but that's OK for me because I put all my money into my bags!

To all the gals wearing leggings -I'm sooo jealous - I wish I were younger so I could wear them too. I'd feel ridiculous at my age (39)....but you all look great!


----------



## fashionispoison

very cute *tutu*!


----------



## poed0216

missbanff said:


> It's a boutique-style store - they have really cute tops (mostly tops, they don't carry many bottoms) and accessory-type items, some home accessories as well - I think they're nation-wide but don't have a ton of stores yet. You can try francescascollections.com to shop online. Keep in mind it's not very $$, like I said - but that's OK for me because I put all my money into my bags!
> 
> To all the gals wearing leggings -I'm sooo jealous - I wish I were younger so I could wear them too. I'd feel ridiculous at my age (39)....but you all look great!


Missbanff, I am so with you on the leggins issue!! They look so comfy but I don't think I can get away with it either!! I'm jealous!! I wonder if there is an official "cut of" age for leggins?? I'm pretty positive 37 is past the cutoff!! Damn!


----------



## candypants1100

sorry- can't see the bottoms- they're just 7's A-pocket jeans, and black heels.  juicy black t shirt, love quotes yellow scarf, and lv speedy 30. pretty casual! i was psyched because it is finally fall and i can bust out my scarves.


----------



## shesnochill

candypants1100 said:


> sorry- can't see the bottoms- they're just 7's A-pocket jeans, and black heels.  juicy black t shirt, love quotes yellow scarf, and lv speedy 30. pretty casual! i was psyched because it is finally fall and i can bust out my scarves.



*candypants1100*, you are GORGEOUS! I love love love your hair! I can't ever make it look messy and nice! And I love your scarf and your LV  ​


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*You all look excellent.  Very inspiring!*

Me today:

MaxandCleo Dress
Leather Cuff
Sam Edelman Sandals


----------



## HauteMama

poed0216 said:


> Missbanff, I am so with you on the leggins issue!! They look so comfy but I don't think I can get away with it either!! I'm jealous!! I wonder if there is an official "cut of" age for leggins?? I'm pretty positive 37 is past the cutoff!! Damn!


 
Vera Wang is almost 60 and wears leggings beautifully! They can especially be worn as tights (with boots so no one can see where they end) with dresses for women who are not in their teens and early 20's. Although I agree that mid-calf and leggings with shorter tunics are not the best look for women my age (37, as well)!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo tutu love the bag!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Tutu...that bag is fantastic, gorgeous, and all of the other words that I can't think of right now because I am a little dumbstruck!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *You all look excellent.  Very inspiring!*
> 
> Me today:
> 
> MaxandCleo Dress
> Leather Cuff
> Sam Edelman Sandals



Love that dress!


----------



## missbanff

HauteMama said:


> Vera Wang is almost 60 and wears leggings beautifully! They can especially be worn as tights (with boots so no one can see where they end) with dresses for women who are not in their teens and early 20's. Although I agree that mid-calf and leggings with shorter tunics are not the best look for women my age (37, as well)!


 
That's true--Vera does wear them well. I would just feel like, you know, I was trying to hard to cling to my youth. But maybe I would, long and with high boots, like you said. I'd have to see the entire ensemble, lol!


----------



## CoachGirl12

candypants1100 said:


> sorry- can't see the bottoms- they're just 7's A-pocket jeans, and black heels.  juicy black t shirt, love quotes yellow scarf, and lv speedy 30. pretty casual! i was psyched because it is finally fall and i can bust out my scarves.


Really cute, love the outfit! I can't wait to start using my scarves as well too, you look gorgeous!


----------



## *brittany*

candypants- u look so adorable! love the scarf! 

whitleygilbert- that dress is SO cute! very pretty


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thanks so much!!


----------



## loveyou

More pictures in my BLOG


----------



## Martina_Italy

littlefish said:


>





Beautiful outfit, love the dress!!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

bare style said:


> Thanks *veelyn* and *m1nyme*, you're too sweet.
> 
> And *littlefish*, that's possibly the coolest thing anyone has ever asked me, but the answer is I WISH.  I'm an online boutique owner and I'm also a mom.  I completely know how you feel about getting back into your clothes after pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpsuit, f21.  shoes, steven by sm.  bracelets & sunglasses, bare accessories.





OMG, I can't believe you are a mum!!!  You have a GREAT body frame and beautiful legs!! Cool outfit too!


----------



## sunbeamy




----------



## glossie

nice one, sunbeamy  this chanel is just the right size. sharp-looking white top.


----------



## Tutu

How come you always manage to look so beautiful, sunbeamy?


----------



## BasketballCourt

Sunbeamy, you look amazing!!!


----------



## candypants1100

sunbeamy- where did you get that white top?? its SO cute on you!! and love the black pants too... you look amazing!


----------



## invenio

love your outfit sunbeamy, perfect as always!


----------



## Veelyn

Cnadypants- Love your outfit! Especially with the scarf! You're so pretty!

Whitley- LOVEEE that dress and shoes. Nice outfit


----------



## Veelyn

Sunbeamy- Great outfit, as usual!


----------



## Veelyn

initialed said:


> *vlore* - Thanks so much!!


 
Nice casual outfit! Who are the shoes by?


----------



## vlore

Last night's outfit- out to dinner with DH and with my new Bbag
Shirt and pants by BCBG
necklace by Margo Morrison
watch by Longines


----------



## bare style

tee, urban.  pants, f21.  shoes, steve madden.  jewelry and sunglasses, bare accessories.  clutch, vintage.


----------



## bare style

pokipoki said:


> I loove your jumpsuit, can't find in on f21 website though...did you buy this a long time ago?


 
I bought it back in May.  I think they may have a similar one though.  Try searching under "denim".


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Yay, my first post here! Love this thread -- everyone is SO glam!

Dress:   Harkham
Shoes:  Banana Republic
Bag:  Bottega Veneta Campana


----------



## CoachGirl12

bare style said:


> tee, urban.  pants, f21.  shoes, steve madden.  jewelry and sunglasses, bare accessories.  clutch, vintage.


I love your outfit... gorgeous! especially love those shoes!


----------



## sunbeamy

*glossie, Veelyn, Tutu, BasketballCourt,  invenio* : Thank you all ladies!!

*candypants1100 *: Thank you! white top are from Victoria's Secret and bottom from H&M.


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thanks! The shoes are Miu Miu.


----------



## shesnochill

Today I went out for a movie and a bit of shopping with my sister 







Shirt - Abercrombie
Jeans - no brand
Flip Flops - Havianas
Bag - Rebecca Minkoff
​


----------



## initialed




----------



## frostedcouture

anna~~I think I have an abercrombie shirt that same color but it's a short sleeve.  button down though


----------



## glossie

i like your shoes, *Chanel*Blvd*. cute dress, too.


----------



## sunbeamy

invenio said:


> my outfit last night, dress from bcbg runway, shoes from strutt couture, a uk brand i recently discovered!


 
invenio you look gorgeous!!  your dress and the shoes is TDF

*glossie *: You Look GREAT! You match it beautifully!!


----------



## Tutu

I decided to not wear the gloves, but I thought I'd post this picture anyway.


----------



## Martina_Italy

sunbeamy said:


>





sunbeamy, you always have great outfits!  the Chanel!!


----------



## pekie

glossie said:


> i like your shoes, *Chanel*Blvd*. cute dress, too.



I love your outfit! is your trouser linen?


----------



## Veelyn

initialed said:


> *Veelyn* - Thanks! The shoes are Miu Miu.


 
YW! They are cute


----------



## Veelyn

*VLORE*- Love the new B-Bag! & the Giant Hardware.

*BARE-STYLE-* Looking very chic as usual! Love the shoes.

*Anna-* Do you live in flip flops too? .. I know I do. I dont wear ANYTHING else is summer!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*glossie* -- Thank you! I love your top! Care to share details, please? :o)


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

At work today. (Excuse the spotted, yucky mirror!)

Top:  Max Studio
Skirt:  Banana Republic
Shoes:  Banana Republic
Bag:  Jimmy Choo Ross
Necklaces:  60-year old gold disc from Grandma in-law and Swarovski


----------



## b00mbaka

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *You all look excellent. Very inspiring!*
> 
> Me today:
> 
> MaxandCleo Dress
> Leather Cuff
> Sam Edelman Sandals


 
I love this dress! And the gladiators look cute too


----------



## Bag_obsession

Hi ladies, you all look so fabulous!
this is my first time posting here, I went to an afternoon tea today..this is what I wore: 
Michael Kors jersey wrap dress
Calvin Klein Collection Shoes
Pearls
Louis Vuitton Speedy 25


----------



## initialed




----------



## Veelyn

^Cute. I like it!


----------



## vlore

Thank you *Veelyn! *

*initialed*: super cute as always! Love grey & black combo! 
*bagobsession*: love your wrap dress nd LV Speedy! Very classic outfit
*chanelblvd*: your skirt is TDF! And from my fav store- BR


----------



## glossie

thanks, sunbeamy!

thanks. pekie. no it's not linen. 

thanks, Chanel*Blvd. it's given me by a friend the beige parts wash her out. she probably got it in China.


----------



## Bag_obsession

Thanks *vlore!*


----------



## b00mbaka

Bag_obsession said:


>


 
 So classy & timeless!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*vlore* - Don't you just love BR? Their basics last for years and years, and you really can't beat their price (especially when they have their monster season sales!). 

*glossie* - What a great gift from your friend!


----------



## Bag_obsession

Thanks *b00mbaka*!


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## vlore

Chanel*Blvd said:


> *vlore* - Don't you just love BR? Their basics last for years and years, and you really can't beat their price (especially when they have their monster season sales!).
> 
> *glossie* - What a great gift from your friend!



YES!!! Their clothes are super stylish; great quality and awesome price. I am that type of person that spends reasonable $$$ on clothes, but I do spend the big bucks on bags


----------



## *brittany*

Vee i seriously LOVE  that outfit!


----------



## b00mbaka

Veelyn said:


>


 

Gotta love the bathroom pictures! I wish I could wear leggings to work! You gals are so lucky


----------



## Bag_obsession

Veelyn said:


>


 
Very cute outfit! love the necklace too!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Brit! I had to represent for the thick ladies in here! LOL

Boombaka- Thanks! haha. Its the only spot where I can take it at work, I dont have time before I leave the house! This place is pretty chill though, so I'm lucky.

Bag Obsession- Thanks! The necklace is from H&M


----------



## Queen_Kitty

My outfit for classes today! I only had two and they aren't that long of a distance from each other, so I like to wear heels on these days. Makes me feel important! Although, I think everybody is a little confused to see a girl in heels!

Details:
1) Rogan for Target Organic gray denim pencil skirt
2) Copper Key (Dillards) bright purple shirt; it's a bit more pinky of a purple in real life
3) Coach prescription glasses in Desiree; they have adorable little dragonflies on the sides of them in crystals
4) Black patent quilted peep-toe pumps from Payless
5) Lesportsac small travel tote in California Print (not the same print in the picture)
6) not pictured: black and silver beaded Liz Claiborne necklace

This is my first time posting! Hope it's not too boring!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

initialed said:


> *vlore* - Thanks so much!!


 
love, love, love this outfit! The vest is awesome, could you tell me where you bought it? I am a vest fanatic!


----------



## initialed

*Veely & vlore* - Thanks so much both of you!!

*Queen_Kitty* - Thanks! The vest is Ann Demeulemeester.


----------



## brigadeiro

Dress: Rachel Roy 'Layla'
Shrug: Sportsgirl silk chiffon embroidered/sequinned shrug
Shoes: Dior Python Extremes (not a good pic of them)

*Bare Style* I  your style!!!


----------



## Tutu

Finally it's cold enough outside for me to wear my Rick Owens dress (it's really warm!)


----------



## vlore

*brigaderio:* I  your outfit!!! Your dress is awesome and the shrug is TDF!!! And of course, the shoes are a beauty!!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Veelyn

brigadeiro said:


> Dress: Rachel Roy 'Layla'
> Shrug: Sportsgirl silk chiffon embroidered/sequinned shrug
> Shoes: Dior Python Extremes (not a good pic of them)
> 
> *Bare Style* I  your style!!!


 
You always look so great girl!!  LOVE those Dior's and that dress together. The scenery is so pertty around too!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Queen_Kitty said:


> My outfit for classes today! I only had two and they aren't that long of a distance from each other, so I like to wear heels on these days. Makes me feel important! Although, I think everybody is a little confused to see a girl in heels!
> 
> Details:
> 1) Rogan for Target Organic gray denim pencil skirt
> 2) Copper Key (Dillards) bright purple shirt; it's a bit more pinky of a purple in real life
> 3) Coach prescription glasses in Desiree; they have adorable little dragonflies on the sides of them in crystals
> 4) Black patent quilted peep-toe pumps from Payless
> 5) Lesportsac small travel tote in California Print (not the same print in the picture)
> 6) not pictured: black and silver beaded Liz Claiborne necklace
> 
> This is my first time posting! Hope it's not too boring!


 

Great Fashions for less


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Tutu said:


> Finally it's cold enough outside for me to wear my Rick Owens dress (it's really warm!)


 


Fab!


----------



## bare style

jumpsuit, f21. shoes, steve madden. clutch, jewelry, & sunglasses, bare accessories.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Great, as always!


----------



## LaDonna

*bare style *cute, cute, cute dress!  love the shoes!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*brigadeiro* -- Wow, that dress is AMAZING! You look like a modern-day goddess!


----------



## rachaelsweet

bare style said:


> jumpsuit, f21. shoes, steve madden. clutch, jewelry, & sunglasses, bare accessories.


 
you look so cute there.  Are those shorts?


----------



## initialed




----------



## BasketballCourt

bare style, I love that jumpsuit!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*bare style*, You should definitely model! You always look perfect!


----------



## jroos




----------



## brigadeiro

:shame: Thanks *Chanel*Blvd, Veelyn & Vlore*


----------



## pekie

brigadeiro said:


> Dress: Rachel Roy 'Layla'
> Shrug: Sportsgirl silk chiffon embroidered/sequinned shrug
> Shoes: Dior Python Extremes (not a good pic of them)
> 
> *Bare Style* I  your style!!!



 Brigadeiro - you have such wonderful clothes. i love your shrug!


----------



## shesnochill

brigadeiro said:


> Dress: Rachel Roy 'Layla'
> Shrug: Sportsgirl silk chiffon embroidered/sequinned shrug
> Shoes: Dior Python Extremes (not a good pic of them)



Wow....   
Your outfit is A-MAZING 
I love everything from the Shruf to the Shoes!
The dress is just gorgeous and I love how the sunlight is hitting your face.

I'd  to see more of your outfits 
Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Tutu

I'm sick today, but I had to go to the bank.

...and shopping a little too.


----------



## Purses

jroos said:


>



We have the same body and hair cut!  Here is an attachment of my thread and you can see the new clothes I got.
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/personal-shopper-and-new-wardrobe-344304.html


----------



## brigadeiro

Gee, thanks *pekie* and *annaversary* :shame: Annaversary, I'm quite camera-shy, so was just avoiding looking at it...the 'sun' helping to partly hide my face was a fluke, haha!


----------



## Veelyn

jroos said:


>


 
I seriously love this outfit. Its so simple, yet chic. Are those CL's? Where is your cardigan from?


----------



## lovinalotofbags

*Tutu:* You look great.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Top - Joie 
Jeans - SFAM "Roxanne"
Shoes - Franco Sarto


----------



## vlore

Today's outfit for running errands:

Maxi dress (purchased at Hottiesworld.com)
CK black cami
Bbag '08 Sapphire GSH City
necklace by Anna Beck
Balenciaga sunnies


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*Vlore*, you look fabulous. I love the whole ensemble, especially with your TDF bag!


----------



## vlore

*jroos:* love your look! that is my kind of outfit- jeans and a cardi!!! And love those shoes...CLs?
*chanelblvd:* love your top especially the bow detail! And you can never go wrong with jeans & flats! 
*initaled: *love your black wrap! And what can I say about your LV- gorgeous!!! 



Thank you *chanelblvd *for your kind words!


----------



## Veelyn

VLORE- Love the outfit! I'm coming to steal those sunnies 

BTW- I was looking at your pics, and I'm like, wow, that bathroom sure looks like a Florida bathroom, then I looked and thats where you are! lol. [Our friend has a condo in Melbourne, and it looks very similar to the style of your bathroom!]


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thank you! And you look so fab! Love your Bbag and it matches your outfit perfectly.


----------



## jroos

vlore and veelyn- Thank you very much for the lovely comments! Thay are cl's and my cardigan is by american apparel!!


----------



## vlore

Thank you *Veelyn *and *Initialed*!


----------



## pekie

*Vlore* -  your maxi dress! the bag goes really well with the colours!


----------



## brigadeiro

*vlore* you look great!  Love your outfit!!!


----------



## bare style

shirt, aa T dress (cut off).  jeans & vest, f21.  shoes, charlotte ronson.  necklaces, bare accessories.


----------



## Tutu

Thanks, *lovinalotofbags*, I'm feeling much better today already


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## shesnochill

brigadeiro said:


> Annaversary, I'm quite camera-shy, so was just avoiding looking at it...the 'sun' helping to partly hide my face was a fluke, haha!



Really?
Well, you looked like a model in your picture 

NExt time, you should try looking INTO the camera


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*bare style* - I love the whole set-up! The vest is so chic. 

*tutu* - Love the pop of gold against your outfit; your whole look is sophisticated!

*And Veelyn* - The simplicity of your outfit is so polished!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd




----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Chanel Blvd! You look great for a nice casual day. Love the shoes!


----------



## Jadore

What I wore yesterday!


----------



## BasketballCourt

vlore said:


> Today's outfit for running errands:
> 
> Maxi dress (purchased at Hottiesworld.com)
> CK black cami
> Bbag '08 Sapphire GSH City
> necklace by Anna Beck
> Balenciaga sunnies


 
AHH That dress and that Bbag are both gorgeous!!!

Oh and I love Balenciaga sunglasses. The colors and shape are awesome.


----------



## jroos

vlore- I love this outfit! The dress, the bag, the sunnies.....Brilliant!!


----------



## vlore

Thank you *jroos*, *basketballcourt*, *brigadeiro*,* pekie* & *initialed*!!!


----------



## vlore

*Veelyn:* super cute necklace- I  long necklaces! 

*Chanelblvd:* love the color combo of blue, white & beige! Very classic! Is that bag the Botkier Sasha?

*barestyle:* always love your look! Your shoes are awesome!


----------



## ladyred

*Chanelblvd: where are your shoes from??*


----------



## clb1968

A bunch of really great looking ladies.

Here is mine for today
Shirt from ebay
tank from Kohl's
Levis Capris
ON flip flops 
Coach Ergo Patent Pond Tote


----------



## sheanabelle

clb1968 I love all the blues! What a cute purse too.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*vlore* - Thanks much! My bag is actually The Sak's Silverlake Convertible Satchel. It's similar to the Botkier Sasha with a few differing details (including the dirt cheap price). It's my cheap thrill! 

*ladyred* - My shoes are Nine West's "Gaulla." On sale on Zappos right now! http://zeta.zappos.com/product/7411877/color/687


----------



## initialed




----------



## La Vanguardia

*My recent outfits that I posted in the Hermès section:*


----------



## melissa06

La Vanguardia, you have fabulous taste!


----------



## sheanabelle

^I agree...you look awesome!!!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Oh my gosh, La Vanguardia, your outfits are so classy and great! I especially love the 4th and 5th pics.


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

free people vest
white babydoll top
hollister shorts
hair in bun
cow headband
all makeup
mocasins


----------



## Trystana

WOW, La Vanguardia, so classy!

I love the colours on 5th!


----------



## gemruby41

Everyone here is so stylish!!!

Cami, cardigan, skirt from Ann Taylor Loft
Bag-Chanel jumbo flap
Shoes-Christian Louboutin


----------



## ShelleyBaby

La Vanguardia reminds me of Charlotte from SATC. You're great at putting outfits together, wish I had that talent.


----------



## clb1968

La Vanguardia those are some fabulous outfits .
Gemruby41, you look fab as always.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you, thank you everyone! I love dresses, skirts and colorful outfits lol!*

*Shelleybaby *- Never thought I dressed like Charlotte in SATC. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## littlefish

Chanel*Blvd said:


>


 you look so cute, I love the shoes ! match your bag perfectly!


----------



## littlefish

La Vanguardia said:


> *My recent outfits that I posted in the Hermès section:*


 

OMG ! you look amazingly gorgeous !!! love your hermes and your outfit , you wear them well !!!


----------



## shesnochill

*La Vanguardia*
YOUR OUTFITS AND HERMES ARE A-MAZING!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*La Vanguardia* -- I'm totally envious of your Hermes lovelies! And you wear them so beautifully with your gorgeous wardrobe!

*gemruby41* - I just love your set-up; it's classy, sophisticated, and totally elegant!

*littlefish* -- Thank you so much, Sweetheart!


----------



## Tutu

I love my Miu Miu boots...!


----------



## i_wona

^gorgeous, *tutu*! If you had a New York streetscape behind you, this outfit would look like it came straight off The Sartorialist.

And I love you miu miu boots too!


----------



## xxmicahxx

Tutu said:


>


I LOOOOOVVVEEEEE your skirt! Where did you get that? What brand is it?


----------



## gemruby41

Very cute outfit *Tutu*!!


----------



## Tutu

xxmicahxx said:


> I LOOOOOVVVEEEEE your skirt! Where did you get that? What brand is it?



Thank you! I bought the skirt a year ago from Max & Co. (the younger line of MaxMara). 

And thanks to i_wona and gemruby41, too! It's so nice to hear your compliments!


----------



## LAltiero85

clb1968 said:


> A bunch of really great looking ladies.
> 
> Here is mine for today
> Shirt from ebay
> tank from Kohl's
> Levis Capris
> ON flip flops
> Coach Ergo Patent Pond Tote


 Lookin good, fellow Coachie!!! LOOOVE the Ergo tote!  It looks great w/ your outfit!


----------



## LAltiero85

Tutu said:


> I love my Miu Miu boots...!


 You always look great, you put so much thought into your attire!  Those boots are HOTTT!


----------



## *brittany*

*Jadore *that is such a cute outfit!


----------



## littlefish

Tutu, great outfit , I love your boots too !!


----------



## initialed

Tutu - I love your outfit!


----------



## glossie

i like it when you 'deconstruct' your clothes, initialed.


----------



## initialed

^I actually don't. They're designed that way.


----------



## Tutu

Thanks everyone! I'm in a terrible hurry, so just a quick post!


----------



## gemruby41

*initialed*-that's a very cute shirt!

*Tutu*-you rock!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*La Vanguardia* and *gemruby41* i love your outfits!!! Very well put together and rather classy looking


----------



## lala.

hey so this is my first time posting here. and i love this thread, so much fun to watch peoples outfits, and nevertheless inspiring, and you all look great 

anyways since i love this thread i feel like contributing so, lol hers a photo of my outfit today






was wearing a pair of black boots with low heels and a vintage shoulderbag with that


----------



## vlore

Casual outfit for running errands & some "light" shopping 

Tommy H cargo pants
VS black tank
Cole Haan black patent sandals
Anya Hindmarch Cooper handbag
Margo Morrison necklace
Bal sunnies


----------



## vlore

*lala: *Welcome!  your outfit especially the look of the skirt w/ black tights 
*initialed:*  your shirt- I love gray & pink together!
*tutu:* your Miu Miu boots are TDF!!!  Love your latest outfit- very classic! 
*clb1968: *love how color coordinated u are! Blues look great on u!  your Coach bag!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!*


----------



## friday13bride

vlore said:


> Casual outfit for running errands & some "light" shopping
> 
> Tommy H cargo pants
> VS black tank
> Cole Haan black patent sandals
> Anya Hindmarch Cooper handbag
> Margo Morrison necklace
> Bal sunnies




I love, love, love your bag!!!! It is just stunning!!!!


----------



## glossie

initialed said:


> ^I actually don't. They're designed that way.



haha. ok, i did suspect so but they're all good. i like deconstructed stuff myself 

*Tutu* - i like this last getup! the top and the shoes!


----------



## glossie

pink cotton top, grey tweed wrap skirt, vintage leather moccasins, balenciaga Work bag. 











vintage romper worn with suspender straps down, maroon granny shoes, vintage taupe leather sling.











with straps worn on


----------



## glossie

blue pleated drop-waist dress, white pumps, Balenciaga City bag.


----------



## initialed

*gemruby41* & *vlore* - Thank you! xoxo


----------



## jroos

Don't forget to check out my blog in my signature!


----------



## Tutu

friday13bride said:


> I love, love, love your bag!!!! It is just stunning!!!!



Ditto!  I just stared at it like this:  for a while..! 

And Glossie, love all your outfits! The last dress especially!


----------



## sammydoll

A couple outfits.. sorry i've been pretty absent- so busy with the cutie-boyfriend! D







James Perse tshirt
Madewell skirt
Wolford black tights
Paul Green black boots 
Balenciaga Rouge Vif City w/Missoni scarf
Badgley Mischka eyeglasses
Vintage bow
Swarvovski & vintage necklaces 






Vintage Betsey Johnson dress
Vintage black belt
Vintage bow
Marni heels
Badgley Mischka eyeglasses 







American Apparel top
Vintage Nanette Lepore floral skirt
Wolford Anthracite gray opaque tights
Paul Green black leather boots
Balenciaga Vert D'eau City bag w/Missoni scarf
Badgley Mischka eyeglasses
necklaces by Swarovski
vintage bow


----------



## shesnochill

*SammyDoll*, I was so excited to see what you posted when I clicked "My Control Panel" to see that you were the last one to post in this thread!

I love all your outfits!
May I ask you if your also a vintage lover? 

P.S. I really love your room in the last picture!


----------



## xxmicahxx

I went out to purchase airline tickets yesterday. Here's my outfit:
(excuse this fat woman in the pictures, LOL!)











​


----------



## shesnochill

_*MICAH*_!

I haven't seen or talked to you in a while!
How are you?

I see your looking PRETTIER THAN EVER THOUGH 
Is that a new bag ?
I've never seen that in red before, it's gorgeous!

P.S. I am ing your bangs


----------



## initialed




----------



## xxmicahxx

annaversary said:


> _*MICAH*_!
> 
> I haven't seen or talked to you in a while!
> How are you?
> 
> I see your looking PRETTIER THAN EVER THOUGH
> Is that a new bag ?
> I've never seen that in red before, it's gorgeous!
> 
> P.S. I am ing your bangs


Anna! Thanks, I'm really flattered. Hahaha! I'm loving my bangs too BUT it's annoying when it's hot. 

Anyway, yeah. It comes in all beautiful colors. I wish I got the bordeaux though. If that is what it's called and NO this is not a new bag. I started my purse addiction with Goyard and Louis Vuitton. I had several of these in the PM and GM size. Blue, Yellow, Red, White, Black and Green. Mom didn't like Goyard as it was "NOT WORTH THE PRICE FOR A CHEAP LOOKING TOTE." IMO, it's not and I was hurt. Seriously! So, I moved on and stopped looking at Goyard bags for a long time. Moved from LV to Miu Miu to RM. I have come a long way and it's still a long way down there. More purses to come.

How are you? I'm am so online all the time I just don't see you on any threads that's why!


----------



## glossie

thanks, Tutu! 

i'm a huge fan of vintage, sammydoll. love the BJ dress and the AA blue top with the vintage dress! where do you buy vintage stuff?

nice getup, xxmicahxx. i love black with white with orange/red


----------



## vlore

Tutu said:


> Ditto!  I just stared at it like this:  for a while..!
> 
> And Glossie, love all your outfits! The last dress especially!



Thank you *Tutu* and *Friday13bride*!!! Yes, Anya bags are TDF!!! This one in particular I just !

Thanks* Initialed*!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Causal outfit on a nice sunny day.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Thank you for this pic. I often wondered how I would wear silver shoes like this.. you 've done it well.

I think I could only wear them for a special occasion... thanks .





La Vanguardia said:


> *My recent outfits that I posted in the Hermès section:*


----------



## Veelyn

vLORE- Thanks

CLB- Nice outfit.


----------



## Veelyn

*La Vanguardia* -- You look great! Love your shoes!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Bag Fetish- Love that top!


----------



## gemruby41

*Bag Fetish*-that top looks great on you! It's very pretty.


----------



## bare style

2-sided top ($18), aa from ba. skirt ($28), aa. otk socks ($10), bare accessories. boots ($125), nine west. faux leather bomber jacket ($36), wet seal.


----------



## sammydoll

annaversary- heheh, you are too sweet; thank you!!

glossie- Thanks!  I've always been a huge vintage shopper.  Before i really got into designer stuff, i was mostly head to toe vintage.  These days i mostly buy off eBay because i have a hard time sacrificing the fit of designer wear.


----------



## Martina_Italy

La Vanguardia said:


> *My recent outfits that I posted in the Hermès section:*





*La Vanguardia*, I love these outfits! You look so classy and chic, and you are really able to put together some *GREAT, HOT *outfits! 
 on your Hermes and Manolo's..love the blue wedding SATC shoes!!!


----------



## Trystana

*vlore*, you look great, I love the bag also


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*vlore* - I love the Anya bag on you! That's definitely on my "want" list. 

*Bag Fetish* - Your top is sooo cute!


----------



## Veelyn

bare style- you look fantastic!

sammydoll- you're so pretty!


----------



## aliwishesbear

my first pair of skinny jeans!


----------



## shesnochill

aliwishesbear, I love your hair and YOU ARE SO IN SHAPE!!! Skinny jeans are perfect for you! Boy, tPfers who look good like you remind me that I need to start working out again, lol!


----------



## jroos




----------



## shesnochill

jroos, omg! Are those LOUBOUTINS studded booties? :O

P.S. Love the blazer!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love your outfit aliwishes! gorgeous!


----------



## christeeny151

Did you add that belt yourself or did it come with the shirt? I love it! So classy & unique!  All your outfits are perfect!


----------



## Trystana

This year we had Indian summer with brutal cut off, so my first day back from holidays, I was wearing this;






and the very next day ;


----------



## gabrielley

*Gosh!! I really envy u guys being able to wear boots and sweaters...

My country's summer all year round 
*


----------



## aliwishesbear

annaversary said:


> aliwishesbear, I love your hair and YOU ARE SO IN SHAPE!!! Skinny jeans are perfect for you! Boy, tPfers who look good like you remind me that I need to start working out again, lol!




Thanks annaversary so sweet of you to say!  It's actually just a fluke that I happen to look good in that picture, good camera angle!  Plus its blurry.  I'm still trying to figure out how to take non blurry pics w/ my self timer on my point and shoot canon.    (any tpfers have any ideas?)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

aliwishesbear said:


> my first pair of skinny jeans!


 

You Look Fab!


----------



## Tutu

I'm so proud of myself, today I'm wearing the asymmetric dress I made yesterday for myself  It doesn't even look half bad, especially considering who made it 









I wore it with a black wool cardigan.


----------



## purseaddict**

This is my first time posting for outfit of the day!  I have a limited wardrobe b/c I am out of my normal country for 2 months.  I love seeing everyone's outfits, so here goes mine...

Yesterday's outfit:
large silver hoops, black turtleneck (Mango), grey tunic/shirt (Object), black leggings (Zara), grey boots (Zara)






Today's outfit:
sunglasses (Zara), gold earrings (H&M), black turtleneck (Mango), bold print skirt (H&M), black leggings (Zara), grey boots (Zara)





Hopefully the pics work - I have edited this 4 times!  I feel like a dingbat!!


----------



## vlore

Out to lunch with DH & some errands












Express gray sweater 
Banana Republic navy blue shorts
Lauren by Ralph Lauren blue flats
Margo Morrison necklace (which I )
Balenciaga Sapphire City


----------



## Tutu

They work now, Purseaddict; you look great in both! I didn't know Zara made a copy of the Chanel sunnies... I would so have bought a pair. 

And Vlore, you just blow me away, your outfit is so simple and clean and lovely! And another great bag..!


----------



## purseaddict**

Tutu said:


> They work now, Purseaddict; you look great in both! I didn't know Zara made a copy of the Chanel sunnies... I would so have bought a pair.



Tutu - I just bought them yesterday or the day before for 24,90 euros.  They were the only pair in the store, but you should go look!!


----------



## Veelyn

jroos said:


>


Love your outfits! What shoes are those?

ETA: Nvm. I just read in your blog that they are CL booties! LOVE them!


----------



## bare style

burnout tank, f21. shorts, thrifted. shoes, steve madden. handbag, melie bianco from bare accessories. sunglasses, necklaces & bracelets, bare accessories.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bag Fetish said:


> Thank you for this pic. I often wondered how I would wear silver shoes like this.. you 've done it well.
> 
> I think I could only wear them for a special occasion... thanks .


 
Love this outfit...is the belt separate from the shirt?


----------



## Ladybug09

Martina_Italy said:


> *La Vanguardia*, I love these outfits! You look so classy and chic, and you are really able to put together some *GREAT, HOT *outfits!
> on your Hermes and Manolo's..love the blue wedding SATC shoes!!!


 

I agree, love your style, classic with a twist.


----------



## jroos

annaversary and veelyn Thank you very much for the lovely compliments!


----------



## initialed




----------



## nordia5

jroos said:


>


 
Nice shoes!


----------



## purseaddict**

Heute!

sunglasses (Zara), gold earrings that you can't see! (H&M), white v-neck long sleeve shirt (JCrew) with tank underneath (Walmart), scarf (Christian Lacroix), jeans (H&M), gold ballet flat (Sam Edelman), Longchamp bag w/Coach cherries charm

Sorry for the odd pose - I was trying to get my shoes in the pic!


----------



## shesnochill

*purseaddict
*You are smokin!
No one would of knew that some parts of your outfit were from Walmart!


----------



## T.J.

klasse! love your "heute" outfit


----------



## glossie

*jroos* - you look like selma blair in this shot. i like your curves  love your sunnies!

*purseaddict*** - i like your do!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*glossie*, I love your whole look! the pop of orange on your shoes and tank, the back of your sweater... And those jeans were totally made for you, Girl! You look fantastic!


----------



## b00mbaka

initialed said:


>


 
I like your cardigan/shawl! Where is it from?


----------



## glossie

aww thanks, Chanel*Blvd


----------



## jewelssss

My first post on this thread - just trying to get myself in the habit of doing it (I just took this picture for the hell of it last night because I decided I was having an exceptionally good hair day). The black skirt always got tossed to the back of the closet because I deemed it too juvenile, but thick black footless tights (cotton from DKNY - around $16 from Macy's), a pair of Nine West knee high boots from last spring, and a Lauren Ralph Lauren cardigan I salvaged from my bf's mom's salvation army pile (note the classy missing button at the bottom..) perked it up a bit. I wore a tweed one button H&M blazer over it to class, but that didn't make it to picture time (it's sort of a dull pale brown profesiorial type of blazer, but fitted and hits at the hip).


----------



## Tutu

Nice hair indeed, *jewelssss*! The pose is so pretty, I love your face; very very pretty!


----------



## initialed

*b00mbaka* - Thanks! It's Rick Owens Lilies.


----------



## initialed




----------



## m1nime

Sunglasses - Dolce & Gabbana
Dress - Made by my sister
Shoes - Windsor Smith
Bracelet - Bvlgari
Clutch - Ojay


----------



## shesnochill

I think your the CUTEST *m1nime*!!!!!


----------



## Tutu

^ ita!


----------



## brigadeiro

*m1nime* you look like a movie star! 

Recent outfits (borrowing pics from my blog):















1) Dries Van Noten dress, Claude Maus navy silk chiffon hoodie, Marni patent wedges
2) Dries Van Noten silk top, Garcons Comme Boy draped shorts, Dior Extreme Pythons
3) Dries Van Noten dress, Dior Extreme Pythons


----------



## shesnochill

I LOVE ALL YOUR OUTFITS brigadeiro !
I'm guessing your sort of a "vintage" lover too?


----------



## aki_sato

Finally summer's weather started to kick in!
Here is my outfit for the sunny 
Tibi Top
Zara Short
Balenciaga Work


----------



## brigadeiro

annaversary said:


> I LOVE ALL YOUR OUTFITS brigadeiro !
> I'm guessing your sort of a "vintage" lover too?



Thanks *annaversary*! :shame: Vintage? Are you referring to the clothes in the pictures? If so, the most 'vintage' piece is the floral dress, which is from the Spring 05/06 collection.  If you're not, I must admit I haven't 'vintage' shopped in years! But I do like it!


----------



## b00mbaka

WOW! Your sister is talented!



m1nime said:


> Sunglasses - Dolce & Gabbana
> Dress - Made by my sister
> Shoes - Windsor Smith
> Bracelet - Bvlgari
> Clutch - Ojay


----------



## bismillahyaa

glossie said:


> *jroos* - you look like selma blair in this shot. i like your curves  love your sunnies!
> 
> *purseaddict*** - i like your do!


awwww what a cute white top! where did you get it? 

Your whole outfit is just eye catching!


----------



## glossie

^thanks!  i'm in singapore. ironically, everything's bought while on holiday (racerback and shoes from shanghai, jeans from hongkong). the top's bought in my country.


----------



## jewelssss

Thanks Tutu! You can't see it well in black and white, but I'm growing out my dark brown haircolor (my natural color is blonde) so it's a tad crazy looking!


----------



## MAGs

brigadeiro, I love your outfits!!!


----------



## glossie

i love granny stuff


----------



## shesnochill

glossie said:


> i love granny stuff



omg *glossie*!
you look amazing and must i say that GRANNY STYLE IS THE BOMB 
lol!
i like dresses, vintage items, bohemian stuff & etc myself!
and my friends all call me "mother nature" or "grandma" but you know what! WE LOOK GREAT  i love your granny outfit


----------



## glossie

heh, thanks *annaversary*  everything's vintage except the gold square-toed flats. unfortunately, vintage is not cheap where i am as thrifting is not v polific here. i have to buy them on Etsy. i really envy those of you in the States where you can find such gems for cheap.


----------



## shesnochill

It's hard for me too *glossie*!
Oh, I LOVE Etsy!

I LOVE vintage stuff and they are really gorgeous, I just have a problem with wearing something that's been used... but if I do find something that is just ABSOLUTELY STUNNING, I usually wash it like 10 times and spray my body spray ALL OVER IT.. yea... it's sort of personal, lol!

BUT YOU LOOK AMAZING!
That's the main point of this long post


----------



## shesnochill

Okay, so I haven't taken pictures of my outfits lately because we (family) recently bought a new home, since we're moving, I have no mirror!

But today, I was at the mall!
So I toke advantage of the mirror!












Maxi Dress - No brand, just a local store with great deals 
Shoes - My usual, daily, white skinny Havianas, limited edition kissy lips.
*BAG* - Rebecca Minkoff "Morning After Bag" in the color Salmon​


----------



## m1nime

*anna* - Thanks, your a sweetheart!

*brigadeiro* - My gosh, how beautiful is the detail on your Dries Van Noten dress! And Im still in love with your Marni heels. Also love the Claude Maus jacket - I just found out he has a store  in Melb city, I walked into the store by accident because it looked good, in a little lane way and was like ahh, this is where he is stocked!! Then I realised everything was Claude Maus. LOL

*aki_sato* - Your top is so pretty!


----------



## m1nime

Another Etsy lover here - but I love all the crafty things!

*Glossie *- Pretty!

*Anna* - That bag goes with everything, but I had a look at your thread..im going to comment in it soon...
did you buy the dress?!


----------



## glossie

thank you, m1nime! 

thanks, once again, annaversary. haha, ok i get what you mean. another problem for us would be sizing. vintage clothes come in extreme sizes. oh i love this getup of yours! so sweet!


----------



## shesnochill

*m1nime*
I did buy the dress!!!!! It was on sale for $15.99  Deal or what!

*glossie*
I know what you mean.. I bought this REALLY pretty vintage top for $70 size M... when it arrived it was SOOOOOOOO HUGEEE!!!! & unfortunetly, it was an online purchase.. so that's why I didn't "return" it... I think I mind as well give it to my grandma.. lol!


----------



## brigadeiro

m1nime said:


> *brigadeiro* - My gosh, how beautiful is the detail on your Dries Van Noten dress! And Im still in love with your Marni heels. Also love the Claude Maus jacket - I just found out he has a store  in Melb city, I walked into the store by accident because it looked good, in a little lane way and was like ahh, this is where he is stocked!! Then I realised everything was Claude Maus. LOL



Thanks *m1nime* :shame: Oh! Yes! I know the store, can't remember if it's off Flinders Lane? Or Albert Coates Lane? I can sort of picture the store, unless I'm confusing it with the one in Sydney...

*annaversary* how I  maxi dresses!


----------



## aki_sato

m1nime said:


> *anna* - Thanks, your a sweetheart!
> 
> *brigadeiro* - My gosh, how beautiful is the detail on your Dries Van Noten dress! And Im still in love with your Marni heels. Also love the Claude Maus jacket - I just found out he has a store  in Melb city, I walked into the store by accident because it looked good, in a little lane way and was like ahh, this is where he is stocked!! Then I realised everything was Claude Maus. LOL
> 
> *aki_sato* - Your top is so pretty!


Thank you *M1nime*


----------



## aki_sato

*Brigadeiro *- you have amazing taste and clothes! 
Are you in Sydney? If so, please take me shopping with you!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *MAGs* & *aki_sato* 

*Aki_sato*, how I _wish_ I lived in Sydney!  shopping there, and would _love_ to go shopping with you  Alas, no trips to Sydney planned in the near future, although I cannot wait for a long weekend visit to Melbourne in November!  PS. Am very jealous of your gorgeous Balenciaga Work


----------



## babevivtan

*bare style* - I lurve  your style, dearie. So simple, so casual, and so chic!


----------



## vlore

*annaversary:* cute maxi dress! I love them...and of course, your RM is gorgeous!!!

*brigadeiro: *love your shoes!!! Especially the Marni wedges! 

*m1nime:* I love your dress...your sister is very good!!!  

*tutu: *love your oxfords!!! They are the ones you wore with the assymetrical dress!!! 

*aki:* girl, you are rocking your Bal!!!


----------



## vlore

bump


----------



## world wanderer

i love this outfit m1nime! esp the shoes, sooo cute!


----------



## vlore

Sunday's outfit:

JCrew navy jersey dress
Banana Republic cardigan
Dolce Vita sandals
Margo Morrison necklace 
Balenciaga City


----------



## daffie

^^ I LOVE your cardigan! Great color!


----------



## vlore

daffie said:


> ^^ I LOVE your cardigan! Great color!



Thank you darling!


----------



## Makeuptime

Old navy blie v-neck with tiny pocket
true religion jeans with white stitching down the seams
flipflops


----------



## vlore

Tutu said:


> They work now, Purseaddict; you look great in both! I didn't know Zara made a copy of the Chanel sunnies... I would so have bought a pair.
> 
> And Vlore, you just blow me away, your outfit is so simple and clean and lovely! And another great bag..!



Thank you *Tutu!!! *


----------



## caarlyntryl

Please excuse the bathroom! I was in a hurry.

Shirt: Alternative Apparel
Belt: Michael Kors
Skirt: vintage
Boots: DKNYC 
Scarf: off a street corner in NY


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ LOVE the skirt! Great outfit!


----------



## caarlyntryl

*oscarcat729*: thanks! I'm always self-conscious about posting outfits on here, but the community is always supportive!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

caarlyntryl - you look hot! I love everything about that outfit especially the scarf.


----------



## claireZk

vlore said:


> Sunday's outfit:
> 
> JCrew navy jersey dress
> Banana Republic cardigan
> Dolce Vita sandals
> Margo Morrison necklace
> Balenciaga City


I love this outfit!!!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## purseaddict**

*T.J.* - Thanks for the positive note... just trying to practice my German!

*annaversary* - You are too sweet!!  I like your dress in the changing room - beautiful color!  And you changed your profile pic!  I used to live in a small town in Texas (not even a Target) so I had to learn to be resourceful, and you would be amazed at some of the stuff they have at Walmart nowadays!

*glossie* - Thanks, I was trying to experiment with the straightening iron to make curls!  I love how you paired that tank with the top - I would never have come up with that but now I will have to try it!  AND I LOVE your grandma style - vintage is fantastic!

*jewelsss* - classically elegant!  We wouldn't have even noticed the button if you didn't say anything!

*brigadeiro* - beautiful as usual and rocking the Dior extremes!

*m1nime* - You look so cute - love the dress and shoes!  You have to give props to your sis!  Definite skills!


----------



## walinette

Vlore : love the color of your Bbag !!
Caarlyntryl : your skirt is stunning !

Here it begins to be a little colder :-/






And I cannot hide the bump anymore...

Dress : Roland Mouret for Gap
Shoes : Andre
Scarf : Galeries Lafayette
Pendant watch : Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *vlore* and *purseaddict*  

*vlore* your B Bag! 
*walinette*, it's amazing how you remain stylish throughout your pregnancy, how gorgeous is the yellow of your scarf?


----------



## walinette

brigadeiro said:


> *walinette*, it's amazing how you remain stylish throughout your pregnancy, how gorgeous is the yellow of your scarf?


 
Thanks a lot !


----------



## HipHype

Skater shoes.... jeans... a hoodie...... and a little bit of attitude.....


----------



## Veelyn

*M1nime*- You always look like a celeb! So great! 

*Brig*- I'm coming to raid your shoe closet!!!


----------



## bare style

tee & jeans, f21. shoes, steve madden. scarf, sunglasses & necklace, bare accessories.


----------



## glossie

i like the burst of colour, walinette. nice combi.


----------



## b00mbaka

^ where did you get your bag from? I love it!


----------



## MBart

gray pants, coral T, gray swingy jacket
black peep toe flats
great casual work outfit!


----------



## glossie

thanks, b00mbaka. i got it from a seller on Etsy.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*glossie*, I just LOVE that bag! Paired with your cream dress, it's delicious...!

Here's me today:

Top - *DIMRI* (never heard of the brand - picked it up at Loehmann's 'cause it's purple and ombre!)
Shorts - *Banana Republic*
Shoes - *Betsey Johnson*
Bag - *Tod's Lux 2 Manici Patchwork Bag*


----------



## glossie

thanks, Chanel*Blvd  i like your shorts. that's a nice top - i like purple and ombre. nice shoes, too. oh, everything's nice!


----------



## Chix

I need some beach inspirations please!


----------



## vlore

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *vlore* and *purseaddict*
> 
> *vlore* your B Bag!
> *walinette*, it's amazing how you remain stylish throughout your pregnancy, how gorgeous is the yellow of your scarf?



Thank you *Brigadeiro!* And from what I see, you are also a Bbag fan!!!


----------



## vlore

*Walinette: *Thank you! And let me just say- you are cutest & most stylish pregnant woman I have ever seen  

*Glossie: *I love your bag! Did you mention the brand? Or is it vintage? 

*Chanelblvd:* Yay, my BR buddy!  your outfit! You always looks great! Love your Tod handbag! 

*barestyle:* All of your shoes rock!!! Love how the platforms look with the skinny jeans!


----------



## glossie

hello vlore, the bag's 80s vintage according to the seller  btw, that violet bbag is delicious. i almost thought it's black cherry when i first saw it


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

caarlyntryl said:


> Please excuse the bathroom! I was in a hurry.
> 
> Shirt: Alternative Apparel
> Belt: Michael Kors
> Skirt: vintage
> Boots: DKNYC
> Scarf: off a street corner in NY


 
Very cute! I love the skirt


----------



## Trystana

afternoon in the city..


----------



## shesnochill

*Trystana*
I am just staring at how CUTE & BEAUTIFUL you both are & YOUR SCARVES/SHAWLS!


----------



## Veelyn

Aw shiz! You guys look great! Have fun


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Thanks so much, *vlore*! I always think to myself, "Gosh, I love all her outfits..." when I see your pictures.  And you know I love your Bal!!!


----------



## bare style

dress, vintage. platforms, charlotte ronson. clutch, bare accessories.


----------



## BasketballCourt

^ :0 That dress....is...amazing! *faints*


----------



## candypants1100

*bare style-*LOOOOVE that outfit. i'm a sucker for all black!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## mtview

bare style,

You look so chic


----------



## lovelele

*Trystana - *Your daughter is so sweet and love the shawl~
*bare style -* Love the classic all black the platform sandals looks great!
*initialed -* love the cardigan, very stylish

*Love all your outfits girls! *


----------



## initialed

*lovelele* - Thank you so much!


----------



## m1nime

*barestyle* - Luv, luv, luv your dress!


----------



## cailinzheng

Bare style- you dress is beautiful and you look great in it!


----------



## HipHype

Wow ......... you guys all look awesome........

I like the all vintage black style of bare..... keep it up


----------



## glossie

Wearing the watch as an elastic bangle. Silver square hoop ear rings.





wish i have longer legs so i don't have to alter these jeans. 





Details on the back of the white 'coat'.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

initialed said:


>


 I love your cardigan and your flats!


----------



## Veelyn

barestyle- you are so chic!

initialed- love the outfit! looks so comfy casual!

glossie- i like that outfit with the khaki pants and white top. cute!


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## Trystana

*annaversary* you are such a sweetie  thank you!

Thanks also *Veelyn* and *lovelele*

Great dress *bare style*
*glossie* I love your tunic/coat ( I love everything what ties on the back )
Lovely dress and necklace *Veelyn*, what bag did you have?


----------



## boston girl

bare style said:


> tee & jeans, f21. shoes, steve madden. scarf, sunglasses & necklace, bare accessories.



Hi *bare style*!  I've been looking for a tee like the one you're wearing... you look so cute in yours! Is it possible to tell me who made it? TIA!


----------



## vlore

VS tank top
Gap skirt
Dolce Vita sandals
Margo Morrison necklace
and introducing my newest baby...Dolce & Gabbana Miss Romantique handbag


----------



## Veelyn

boston girl said:


> Hi *bare style*! I've been looking for a tee like the one you're wearing... you look so cute in yours! Is it possible to tell me who made it? TIA!


 
It is from Forever 21. She always posts the brand underneath the pics.


----------



## ColdSteel

I love those dolce vita sandals! I love their shoes so much.
I don't have any really good spots inside my house for pictures so I take them with the aid of my trusty patio table.





Beret: Regina Basque Beret, picked up for $10 at a Richmond estate sale about three years ago. It started my hat collection.
Scarf: Burberry. It was the first designer item I ever bought... plus, it was on sale! I never thought I'd have a burberry scarf but of course the day after I tell myself that, I end up buying one! Purchased in 2005 in New York.
Tank: Urban Outfitters or Old Navy... they all look the same to me after a while.
Cardigan: J.Crew. It has Czech glass buttons! (Birthday gift!)
Necklace (Hidden by scarf): Czech Republic
Jeans: Adriano Goldschmied
Belt: Some website that I've long forgotten.
Shoes: Chanel (Birthday gift!) 

And of course, the belt detail.


----------



## Veelyn

ColdSteel- You look so good in skinny jeans!


----------



## ColdSteel

Veelyn said:


> ColdSteel- You look so good in skinny jeans!



Thanks! In the past couple months I've found myself gravitating towards skinny and straight styles.


----------



## vlore

*initialed:* super cute sweater! Looks so warm and comfy! 

*veelyn:* love your shirt-dress! 

*coldsteel:* your Chanel ballet flats are a beauty!  Very nice birthday gift!!!


----------



## boston girl

Veelyn said:


> It is from Forever 21. She always posts the brand underneath the pics.



Duh....! Thanks *Veelyn*! I see that now, I missed it before!


----------



## boston girl

boston girl said:


> Hi *bare style*!  I've been looking for a tee like the one you're wearing... you look so cute in yours! Is it possible to tell me who made it? TIA!



OK, now I see the tee is from f21, but can anyone tell, from the website, which shirt it is? Is it the 'H81 Basic Scoop Neck Top'? I just love the way this looks like it fits... not to tight, but not too loose, wide scoop neck, slouchy...etc.


----------



## oscarcat729

Cold Steel: Great to see someone else acknowledge AG Jeans! I love them! They fit like a dream!


----------



## jroos




----------



## glossie

thank you, Veelyn and Trystana!


----------



## initialed

*ShelleyBaby*, *Veelyn* & *vlore* - Thank you guys!


----------



## purseaddict**

*Veelyn*- I love your outfit... so simple, but chic!

*vlore*- great new bag and I like all your dress/skirt combos!  So feminine!

*ColdSteel*- That belt is SO awesome!!  Who doesn't need a pacman belt?? I like the way you paired everything together!

*jroos*- I like how you dressed up the outfit with all your accessories, especially the bracelets!!

*bare style*- looking "modelesque" as usual!!  You always look fantastic and your pics are so artsy.


----------



## Veelyn

VLORE- Thank you!

Boston Girl- No problem! lol

Jroos- Love the outfit!

Glossie & initialed- You're welcome!

Purse Addict- Thank you!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Chanel sunglasses.
ribbed navy blue top.
Bebe belt.
black leggings.
Micheal Kors Boots.
Botkier Sasha medium bag.


----------



## lostnexposed

boston girl said:


> OK, now I see the tee is from f21, but can anyone tell, from the website, which shirt it is? Is it the 'H81 Basic Scoop Neck Top'? I just love the way this looks like it fits... not to tight, but not too loose, wide scoop neck, slouchy...etc.



I'm pretty sure it's the burnout tee.


http://www.forever21.com/product.as...fashion_casual&product_id=2051889228&Page=all


----------



## boston girl

lostnexposed said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the burnout tee.
> 
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as...fashion_casual&product_id=2051889228&Page=all



Thanks *lostnexposed*!


----------



## vlore

BCBG wrap sweater
random jeans skirt
Tods wedges
Dolce & Gabbana purse


----------



## vlore

*misspinkbarbie:* love your entire look especially the leggings with the booties! 

*jroos:* love your look of the skinny jeans + the boots, and how you accessorized with the bracelets! Very rocker-chic!


----------



## Veelyn

*Misspinkbarbie*- You look so chic!!

*VLORE-* Lovely outfit as usual. I really like that wrap sweater.


----------



## Trystana

Veelyn said:


> *VLORE-* Lovely outfit as usual. I really like that wrap sweater.



Yeees and I love the shoes! I always associate Tod's with great loafers, this wedges are surprise for me!


----------



## vlore

*veelyn:* thank you! The wrap sweater is very functional- can be dressed up or down.

*trystana:* thanks! Yeah, I never would have though Tods made wedges either...it was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## littlefish

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Chanel sunglasses.
> ribbed navy blue top.
> Bebe belt.
> black leggings.
> Micheal Kors Boots.
> Botkier Sasha medium bag.


 





WOW You look so gorgeous , I love your outfit


----------



## littlefish

vlore said:


> BCBG wrap sweater
> random jeans skirt
> Tods wedges
> Dolce & Gabbana purse


 

You always have the best style ! very very pretty !


----------



## littlefish

This is mine ...


----------



## littlefish




----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Vlore, Veelyn & Littlefish,, THANKS SO MUCH!! Y'all are so sweet!


----------



## ColdSteel

Ooh, I like that dress, Littlefish!


----------



## littlefish

coldsteel !! thank you , you 're so sweet!


----------



## shesnochill

*littlefish*, your looking fine in that dress


----------



## Veelyn

Littlefish- That is a cute dress!


----------



## bare style

shirt, aa t dress (cut off). cardigan & jeans, f21. boots ($130), nine west. handbag ($69), melie bianco from Bare Accessories. watch ($25), bare accessories.


----------



## bare style

boston girl said:


> OK, now I see the tee is from f21, but can anyone tell, from the website, which shirt it is? Is it the 'H81 Basic Scoop Neck Top'? I just love the way this looks like it fits... not to tight, but not too loose, wide scoop neck, slouchy...etc.


 
Here's the link: http://www.forever21.com/product.as...HION_Casual&product_id=2051889228&showBACK=OK


----------



## Veelyn

Barestyle- Awesome outfit!!! Those boots are TDF. Do you find nine west shoes to run TTS?

*Comes to raid your closet* lol!


----------



## glossie




----------



## Veelyn

[Not my favorite outfit, but I needed to laundry, lol!]


----------



## Veelyn

Glossie- That jacket looks sooo comfy!


----------



## vlore

*Littlefish:* Thanks! So sweet of you! And your wrap dress is awesome- love the color!

*barestyle:* love this look, especially the sweater and the purse!!!  Who would have known it's Nine West!!! 

*veelyn:* I really like the long cardigan- very stylish and of course, your long necklaces!

*glossie:* cool look!!! I really love the jacket with the long skirt...very creative!


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- Thanks! Its very comfy and slimming!


----------



## glossie

thanks, Veelyn and vlore. it's my more fave jacket. bought cheaply from HK. you wear berms well, Veelyn. berms aren't flattering on me. 









my most comfy getup. feel so free when you're dressed comfortably.


----------



## Veelyn

What are berms? :shame:


----------



## glossie

^oops pardon me, are those bermudas? what do you call the bottoms? :shame:


----------



## vlore

*Friday's outfit*
Calvin Klein sundress
Dolce Vita sandals
Margo Morrison necklaces
Dolce & Gabbana bag


----------



## Veelyn

glossie said:


> ^oops pardon me, are those bermudas? what do you call the bottoms? :shame:


 
Haha its ok, actually they are gaucho's. Kind of like bermuda's!


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- Great outfit, love the dress!


----------



## world wanderer

im very jealous of all you girls in maxi dresses still! its cold here in ny, and i dont like it one bit. this is my outfit for the day. i normally wouldnt wear heels, but the bf is taking me out for my bday!


----------



## Veelyn

Cute outfit!


----------



## caarlyntryl

*World Wanderer*: I like your outfit! I'll trade cities and weather with you, though. I'm further south and it was 78 today. I'd much rather be back in NY!


----------



## littlefish

*annaversary, Veelyn, Vlore*Thanks !~ you gals are so sweet\

*Vlore,* I love` your maxi dress`, looks so comfy 

*Veelyn *, you look very relax and great !I love it


----------



## littlefish

*glossie , world wanderer ,* Great Outfit you have there ~!!!


----------



## glossie

oh yes, those are gauchos! thanks for clarifying, Veelyn 

thanks, littlefish. what shoes did you wear with that classic beige dress?


----------



## shesnochill

I am loving your outfit *vlore*!


----------



## jadesunn

This is my first time posting! 

Today is our first day of rain





Bebe Jacket
H&M skirt
Black tank
Black liquid legging
D&G pump


----------



## vlore

*veelyn:* Thank you! 

*worldwanderer: * Great outfit! I love the jacket and the color- very nice shade of gray 

*littlefish: *Thanks!  Yes, this maxi dress in particular is super comfy! 

*annaversary: *Thank you!  And by the way, your Charles David wedges are TDF 

*jadesun:* :welcome2: Great outfit, especially your Chanel!!!


----------



## world wanderer

thanks so much for the compliments chicas! my toes almost froze off last night, caarlyntryl- lets switch cities please!!
heres my outfit for today....


----------



## Swipetek

Great outfit


----------



## ShelleyBaby

world wanderer said:


> thanks so much for the compliments chicas! my toes almost froze off last night, caarlyntryl- lets switch cities please!!
> heres my outfit for today....


 Awww, so simple yet cute!


----------



## tresjoliex

*barestyle*, you have an amazing body. and i love your posts on fabsugar!


----------



## jroos

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## pekie

i wore this to an engagement party. you couldnt see it properly but i tied a black ribbon around my waist to go with the shoes.


----------



## brigadeiro

This weekend I bit the bullet and wore my S&B Harem Pants:









Left outfit:
Shoes: Gucci Patent studded stiletto heels (my fave from the Tom Ford era, also have these in Ivory)
Pants: Sass & Bide Harem pants
T-shirt: Sass & Bide - A Hot Cat Sitting on a Tin Roof
Jacket: Burberry Washed Navy Leather jacket (bought this in Barcelona, and was photographed outside the store for Spanish newspaper El Periodico moments after).

Right outfit:
Shoes: Gucci Patent studded stiletto heels (my fave from the Tom Ford era, also have these in Ivory)
Pants: Sass & Bide Harem pants
Blouse: Bora Aksu silk top
Jewellery: All from Bauhaus - the 'long' pendant is in fact a 'Palas' mother-of-pearl bracelet


----------



## glossie

nice dress, pekie!

gorgy harem pants, brigadeiro. i like drapes too.


----------



## world wanderer

brigadeiro, i love your burberry jacket, gorgeous! you also pull off those harem pants well, and thats a hard feat


----------



## LaDonna

*bridaderio* when i first seen those pants i didn't like them, but you pull them off surprisingly well.  you look fab!

*pekie* cute dress!  what kind of shoes are those?


----------



## glossie




----------



## vlore

*Sunday's outfit *(rainy & mugy day)
BR gray sweater
VS white tee
Gap jeans
Calvin Klein booties
Margo Morrison necklace


----------



## jadesunn

Bebe Jacket
Talula shirt (with silver chain necklace prints)
Cheap Monday high waist Jean


----------



## LaDonna

*vlore* looooove, those booties!  where'd you get them if you don't mind me asking?

*jadesunn* you look great!

*glossie* love your bag!


----------



## glossie

thanks, LaDonna 

i dig the long coat you have on, vlore! 

i  your high-waisted jeans, jadesunn.


----------



## Laurie8504

*BareStyle*  I've been meaning to tell you that I think your bangs look so cute, good choice!


----------



## Trystana

I was always short perl necklace person but..

*Veelyn, world wanderer and vlore* you certainly got me interested in buying one long necklace, they look so good on you !


----------



## vlore

LaDonna said:


> *vlore* looooove, those booties!  where'd you get them if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> *jadesunn* you look great!
> 
> *glossie* love your bag!



Thanks *LaDonna*!!! The booties are Calvin Klein "Nana" and I got them at Macy's. I went to Nordies & other stores and tried on all of their booties/ all brands/ and let me tell you Calvin Klein surprised me with these- super comfy/ very good fit / and great price.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *Glossie*! Love the look of the white shirt & jeans! And of course, lovely Bal! 

Thank you *Trystana*...I  long necklaces and lately I am so in  with Margo Morrison!!! 

*Jadesunn:* very nice outfit. The high-waisted jeans look great on you


----------



## glossie

thanks, vlore  the shirt's a lavender or lilac shade, though 

actually i like the bebe jacket too, jadesunn. goes perfectly with the jeans


----------



## OuSyr

jadesunn said:


> Bebe Jacket
> Talula shirt (with silver chain necklace prints)
> Cheap Monday high waist Jean


    Fab outfit


----------



## jadesunn

WOW! I read 60+ pages while watching Prom Night

I guess I just focus my eyes on my lab when the guy is killing somebody on TV. Haha... anywayz, I realized so many girls are having this Miu Miu Butterfly bag so I dig out my old pix and holpfully you will enjoy it! 





TNA Cardigan (I got so many things from this brand)
Talula Shirt
Laquoix Scarf (A great find in Vegas)
Black Legging
Via Spiga Pump (I had it for 6+ years!)
Betsey Bow Tie Belt
and of course - My lovely Miu Miu Butterfly bag


----------



## jadesunn

vlore said:


> Thank you *Glossie*! Love the look of the white shirt & jeans! And of course, lovely Bal!
> 
> Thank you *Trystana*...I  long necklaces and lately I am so in  with Margo Morrison!!!
> 
> *Jadesunn:* very nice outfit. The high-waisted jeans look great on you


*Vlore* - Thank you for your nice inputs, I think this will become a habits of my!


----------



## pekie

Thanks for the comments *glossie* & *La donna*

*La donna - *the shoes are from carvela, heres a better picture of them.  They are very comfortable to wear - i just love the detailing of them.






*Brigaderio - *lovely outfits with the harem pants! i like the look of them but never have the guts to wear them as i never know what to wear them with. also those shoes are fierce!!

*Jadesun - *very chic outfit! i love your cute bow belt!


----------



## Veelyn

Jadie and Vlore- Loveee the outfits! 

Vlore- Love those booties and that cardigan!

Thank you everyone!


----------



## pink.couture

Awsome. No pic for me either. But.......

-Grey Skinny Jeans
**Looks at shirt tag**
-Queperoue Black & White Pattern (I have no idea WHAT the pattern is), it was like $70 bucks, its some french designer.
-Black Elle Jacket
-Ruff Hewn Tennies (I think I bought them in spring for $70, leather)


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Veelyn, you look adorable! and comfy!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

world wanderer said:


> thanks so much for the compliments chicas! my toes almost froze off last night, caarlyntryl- lets switch cities please!!
> heres my outfit for today....



tell me about it! I love wearing open toe heels all year round... lol.. I try not to be "outdoors" for long periods. You look so cute btw!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

pekie said:


> Thanks for the comments *glossie* & *La donna*
> 
> *La donna - *the shoes are from carvela, heres a better picture of them.  They are very comfortable to wear - i just love the detailing of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Brigaderio - *lovely outfits with the harem pants! i like the look of them but never have the guts to wear them as i never know what to wear them with. also those shoes are fierce!!
> 
> *Jadesun - *very chic outfit! i love your cute bow belt!



Those are sooooo cute!  LOVE them!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

vlore said:


> *Sunday's outfit *(rainy & mugy day)
> BR gray sweater
> VS white tee
> Gap jeans
> Calvin Klein booties
> Margo Morrison necklace



Very cute outfit! Love the shoes!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Here's my outfit for today..Very Casual! 

Olivers People "Layla" Sunglasses
Texas Tee
Candies Jeans (So comfy-one of my favs)
White leather pumps
Louis Vuitton Mono GM


----------



## MonAmie

This is what I wore today at the Yes I Can! seminar!

Outside:








Inside:







Coat, Marc Jacobs.
Bag, Chanel.
Sunglasses, HM.
Shoes, Lanvin.
Vest, Vero Moda.
Top, Ichi.
Scarf, HM.
Jeans, HM.


----------



## world wanderer

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Here's my outfit for today..Very Casual!
> 
> Olivers People "Layla" Sunglasses
> Texas Tee
> Candies Jeans (So comfy-one of my favs)
> White leather pumps
> Louis Vuitton Mono GM


 


im not a big fan of lv but this bag is one that ive lusted after for a long time.. gorgeous!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Mon Amie - I love EVERYTHING about your outfit; from the gorgeous MJ coat (I love, love, love that color), your TDF Chanel, and your scarf... You look so fab!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*Vlore* - I always love your outfits; they're the perfect combination of simplicity and sophistication. :o) Those CK booties are super cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Here's my outfit for today..Very Casual!
> 
> Olivers People "Layla" Sunglasses
> Texas Tee
> Candies Jeans (So comfy-one of my favs)
> White leather pumps
> Louis Vuitton Mono GM


GORGEOUS! love your LV!


----------



## Veelyn

MissPinkBarbie- That LV is my UHG! Cute little baby BTW!

MonAmie- That is the Chanel I'm getting! Found one on feebay. LOVE it!


----------



## Veelyn

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Veelyn, you look adorable! and comfy!


 
Thanks  That dress is so soft & comfy! I always try to be comfortable in whatever I wear. Some people wear stuff that is not comfy, just to look good, and I just don't understand how they do it! I guess ya gotta look good though!


----------



## m1nime

Wow, so many great outfits.

*Brigadeiro* - The pants are gorgeous, you really pull them off. Love ur Gucci heels too!

*pekie *- Nice dress, love the whole outfit together.

*glossie* - Cute casual look.

*vlore *- Love, love the CK booties!

*jadesunn *- THe highwaisted jeans look great on you, I also am a fan of Cheap Monday.

*Veelyn* - Great comfy outfit!

*misspinkbarbie *- Love the LV bag, goes great with your simple outfit.

*monamie* - Everthing is gorgeous! Especially the coat, scarf, shoes and bag. Ahh everything goes so good together!

*initialed *- Another comfy ensemble, your cardigan looks cosy!


----------



## MonAmie

Oh, you're crazy complimenting me so much


----------



## jroos

jadesunn great outfit!
veelyn simple and chic!


----------



## lvpiggy

hello ladies!  haven't been on for a while as i've been super busy   but, i finally have an outfit to post!  had a friend visiting last month, so i made him take a pic one night before we headed out for the night!

black knit dress by *BCBG*
sterling silver necklace by *Tiffany*
diamond drop earrings - custom
white gold & diamond watch w/white leather band by *Piaget*
shoes (tribute sandals) by *Yves Saint Laurent*






heh . . . sorry i blacked out the background, but it's SUPER messy as i was remodeling . . . just in the frame of the pic was my new jewelry armoire, a broken hot water boiler, vacuum cleaner, 3 handbags, i pair of sunglasses, 2 other pairs of shoes, a pile of papers, and a shipping box!


----------



## shesnochill

*lvpiggy*, you are looking LIKE A SUPER STAR! 

Your entire outfit is TDF and I must admit that my favorite part of the outfit are your YSL tribute sandals! The black and gold ones are my favorite!

P.S. Your skills at PHotoshop are amazing too


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks everyone! 

LVPIGGY- Those YSL's are TDF!


----------



## m1nime

*LVpiggy* - Very sexy, love the cut of that dress!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lvpiggy - love the outfit and the ysls!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*world wanderer,, coachgirl12,,veelyn & m1nime - thank you, y'all are so sweet! xoxox


*


----------



## glossie

MissPinkBarbie - wow you're hot 

MonAmie - like your style! cool 

thanks m1nime 

i'm in vintage garb again. frame carpet bag's vintage too. belt and shoes my own.


----------



## kristag0619

you all look wonderful!!
glossie, i love your dress.  i wish i was as tiny as you are!

i don't have a pic, but today i am in:
-longsleeve GAP cream colored cable knit sweater
-black superfine harry jeans
-j.crew carmel colored tenley low heel boots


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*glossie*, gorgeous as always. :o) That dress is a perfect fit!


----------



## *brittany*

MonAmie that outfit is seriously cute!


----------



## jroos




----------



## Queen_Kitty

Glossie! you're outfit is so gorgeous vintage! I love the whole ensemble!


----------



## initialed

*m1nime* - Thanks so much!


----------



## BasketballCourt

*initialed*, those jeans are awesome. I could see myself wearing something like that to school.

*glossie*, you are amazing! That vintage outfit is tdf.

*jroos*, I love the Louboutins!


----------



## glossie

thank you for your comments, girls  yes the dress is a perfect fit. it also helps plump up bits where i don't have enough 'frame' so it's flattering on me. i was really satisfied with this buy.


----------



## initialed

*BasketballCourt* -  Thanks! I just got the jeans and I love them. I've been wearing them tons lately.


----------



## laureenthemean

HL + CL


----------



## vlore

*Everyone looks gorgeous!!!*


----------



## Tutu

Finally got around to wearing the dress I made out of the pretty fabric I got off eBay... You can't really see it well, but it's actually a really nice dress!


----------



## Veelyn

JROOS- You always look great! Love the CL's!

Laureen- Cute outfit!  I wish I could get my big butt into a Herve!


----------



## Veelyn

Tutu- You made that? That is talent. Looks good!


----------



## bare style

2-sided tee ($18), aa from ba. skirt ($30), aa. boots ($130), nine west. clutch ($52), melie bianco. jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## Laurie8504

I actually wore this a while back, but just never got it up here :


----------



## Laurie8504

*Barestyle*: love the cream and black color-combo, it looks great!


----------



## Trystana

That top is awesome *Laurie*!


----------



## glossie

oh Tutu that's a really nice dress indeed! the whole getup is just fantastic.


----------



## Veelyn

Bare- Love the outfit. Those boots are TDF. Are they from this season? I don't see them on the website.


----------



## jadesunn

I got this Jill Sandler on sale! It match perfectly with my jacket ^^

Still loving my liquid legging!


----------



## styloboy

^^ those are some really nice shoes, espacially if you can get them in sale  I love sales


----------



## bare style

Veelyn said:


> Bare- Love the outfit. Those boots are TDF. Are they from this season? I don't see them on the website.


 
I got them online at www.endless.com.  They style name is "nobello".


----------



## Veelyn

Jadesunn- Love the outfit!

Bare- Thanks!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *world wanderer*, *pekie*, *m1nime* & *LaDonna*! :shame:

Too many gorgeous outfits to mention here ladies, you gals are looking hot! 

I recently wore my Harem pants again:






Top: Vanessa Bruno wool jersey & satin blouse
Pants: Sass & Bide Harem Pants
Shoes: Stella McCartney patent pumps in Lead
Belt: Chloe Silk scarf belt with amber/brass buckle


----------



## m1nime

brigadeiro said:


>


 
This shot looks straight out of a catalogue!

Loving the whole look, every item. The harem pants are lovely, are they new season? Would they still be in stores ? I want some now!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw, thanks *m1nime* :shame: I don't know if these are this season, but I know they've sold out on mycatwalk.com  I've got a feeling it's from a previous season, as I vaguely recall dismissing them on the rack at DJ's last sale (kicking myself for that), but there should be lots of similar pants around?  Good luck if you do decide to find some 

PS. I have a better pic of the belt in my blog


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## Chix

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *world wanderer*, *pekie*, *m1nime* & *LaDonna*! :shame:
> 
> Too many gorgeous outfits to mention here ladies, you gals are looking hot!
> 
> I recently wore my Harem pants again:



Fantastic!!


----------



## littlefish

Nice outfit !


----------



## littlefish

Laurie8504 said:


> I actually wore this a while back, but just never got it up here :


 

I love this outfit ! nice gladiator shoes and bag ! and you really know how to match your top with your shorts !!


----------



## littlefish

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *world wanderer*, *pekie*, *m1nime* & *LaDonna*! :shame:
> 
> Too many gorgeous outfits to mention here ladies, you gals are looking hot!
> 
> I recently wore my Harem pants again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Vanessa Bruno wool jersey & satin blouse
> Pants: Sass & Bide Harem Pants
> Shoes: Stella McCartney patent pumps in Lead
> Belt: Chloe Silk scarf belt with amber/brass buckle


 

WOW ! you are the one who know how to dress ! Really gorgeous!
by the way, i love your wedding dress, this is sooo amazingly beautiful!!!!! I have never seen one so beautiful............do you still keep it ? are you going to wear it again/


----------



## littlefish

*bare style* : you look great with nice outfit !

*jadesunn*: i love your shoes!!!


----------



## littlefish

*fasnioispoision,* you are very pretty girl !


----------



## fashionispoison

*littlefish* - aww thank you so much!!!


----------



## purseaddict**

*brigadeiro* - You are killing me with your outfits!  (When I say killing me, I mean my wallet!)  I _love_ how you pair everything together!  After I saw your Commes des Garcons draped shorts, it inspired me to get something similar (from Zara - I think I need your style help for what to wear with it).  Now, I NEED to find something like your harem pants! I am so intrigued with your wardrobe and style!!


----------



## Laurie8504

Trystana said:


> That top is awesome *Laurie*!



Aw, thank you! It is really a different look for me so I wasn't too sure about it.





			
				littlefish said:
			
		

> I love this outfit ! nice gladiator shoes and bag ! and you really know how to match your top with your shorts !!



Thank you so much.  Those are some of my favorite shoes as well, and the bag is one I made out of a leather jacket.  I seriously wear those shorts with everything!


----------



## vlore

*Last night out to dinner to celebrate my B-day! *












DKNY white top
The Limited black pants
Chanel Medallion Tote
Vince Camuto shoes
Margo Morrison necklaces


----------



## Tutu

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *world wanderer*, *pekie*, *m1nime* & *LaDonna*! :shame:
> 
> Too many gorgeous outfits to mention here ladies, you gals are looking hot!
> 
> I recently wore my Harem pants again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Vanessa Bruno wool jersey & satin blouse
> Pants: Sass & Bide Harem Pants
> Shoes: Stella McCartney patent pumps in Lead
> Belt: Chloe Silk scarf belt with amber/brass buckle



I love this outfit; I think I could seriously kill to have those shoes...


----------



## vlore

*Brigadeiro:* what can I say...girl, you look AWESOME!!! Great clothes, great pic! 

*Tutu:* I can't believe you made this dress!!!  It's amazing!!! You look great! 

*Jadesun:*  your liquid leggings! And your Jill Sander wedges are gorgeous!

*Laurie8504:*  your casual outfit- definitely something I would wear! Awesome gladiator sandals!!!


----------



## Veelyn

*fashionispoison*- You are too cute! Is that a Spy bag? 

*Brig*- You are so pretty! LOVE the outfit, especially the shoes!

*VLORE*- Giiiiirl, you know you always look good! But that bag is killing it! LOVE it!


----------



## fashionispoison

*veelyn*- thank you! no it's a givenchy


----------



## fashionispoison

*brigadeiro* love the pants!

*vlore*- cuuute!


----------



## Veelyn

fashionispoison said:


> *veelyn*- thank you! no it's a givenchy


 
Ohh ok. I couldn't tell from the pics!


----------



## goetheserbe




----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Wow! everyone looks so fab!  I all the pics!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

vlore said:


> *Last night out to dinner to celebrate my B-day! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DKNY white top
> The Limited black pants
> Chanel Medallion Tote
> Vince Camuto shoes
> Margo Morrison necklaces



You look so pretty! Happy Birthday!  (Love the bag)


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

glossie said:


> MissPinkBarbie - wow you're hot
> 
> MonAmie - like your style! cool
> 
> thanks m1nime
> 
> i'm in vintage garb again. frame carpet bag's vintage too. belt and shoes my own.



Thank you! 

You look fabulous! I love vintage.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

laureenthemean said:


> HL + CL



Very sexy! you look great!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Tutu said:


> Finally got around to wearing the dress I made out of the pretty fabric I got off eBay... You can't really see it well, but it's actually a really nice dress!



great outfit! You made it yourself? Wow!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

goetheserbe said:


>



I like the look!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

jroos said:


>



You look adorable! I love gray skinny jeans..such a great color!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

fashionispoison said:


>



What a cute outfit...love that jacket!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

jadesunn said:


> I got this Jill Sandler on sale! It match perfectly with my jacket ^^
> 
> Still loving my liquid legging!



You look fabulous! I'm obsessed with leggings right now but don't have a pair of "liquid" ones...not sure how'd it look on me. lol. But they look great on you!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Here's my outfit last night. (Going out to a party)

VS tee
Bebe belt
VS leggings
Michael Kors boots
Botkier Sasha bag








http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=565487&stc=1&d=1223574332


----------



## goetheserbe

Great Outfit Barbie and great Name


----------



## Trystana

Great outfit *Barbie* and your hair is stunning!!!!!


----------



## vlore

fashionispoison said:


> *brigadeiro* love the pants!
> 
> *vlore*- cuuute!



Thank you *fashionispoison! * I love your leather jacket!


----------



## vlore

MissPinkBarbie said:


> You look so pretty! Happy Birthday!  (Love the bag)



Thank you *MissPinkBarbie!* I  your entire outfit, especially the leggings!


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> *fashionispoison*- You are too cute! Is that a Spy bag?
> 
> *Brig*- You are so pretty! LOVE the outfit, especially the shoes!
> 
> *VLORE*- Giiiiirl, you know you always look good! But that bag is killing it! LOVE it!



*Veelyn!!! *Thank you!!! You are too sweet!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Here's my outfit last night. (Going out to a party)
> 
> VS tee
> Bebe belt
> VS leggings
> Michael Kors boots
> Botkier Sasha bag



Thanks y'all!  thanks to Littlefish for teaching me how to post the pics here!


----------



## brigadeiro

Oh, wow! Thanks *veelyn* (thanks for the compliment, wish it were true, hehe :shame: ), *vlore, fashionispoison, Tutu, purseaddict**, littlefish, and Chix* 

I'm at work, so had a quick furtive look here, but will have a proper look at everyone's outfits when I'm at home  Can't wait!


----------



## Brittanyy

FashionIsPoision - I LOVE that first outfit, its so cute!

And all of you have amazing fashion sense, I may just get around to posting some of my outfits


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- YW


----------



## Veelyn

Brig- It IS true!!!

MissPinkBarbie- Love the outfit hun! I love gray for this fall!

Vlore- Was it your bday? HAPPY BDAY sweetie!


----------



## glossie

happy belated birthday, vlore! you're gorgeous.

thanks, MissPinkBarbie! wow, another hot getup! 

i'd kill for your shoes too, brigadeiro.

you're pretty and you're positively glowing, fashionispoison.


----------



## k-r3n

fashionispoison said:


>


 
i like your leather jacket


----------



## initialed

Everyone's looking awesome!


----------



## moloko

here's what i wore yesterday to lunch w/ a friend & look for new makeup....


----------



## shesnochill

*moloko*
You look fab


----------



## loveyou

Check out my fashion blog


----------



## MichelleAntonia

loveyou said:


> Check out my fashion blog




this is so cute!! are those super SUPER high boots, or high leg warmers? either way


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Here's my outfit last night. (Going out to a party)
> 
> VS tee
> Bebe belt
> VS leggings
> Michael Kors boots
> Botkier Sasha bag




ooh are those boots from this season? i LOOOOOVE them! i lvoe all michael kors shoes in fact, he's always the most consistent


----------



## brigadeiro

*fashionispoison* love your leather jacket outfit, so cool yet laid back 

*tutu*, I can't believe you made that dress, it's gorgeous! I wish I had your talent!

*purseaddict***, please a pic of your draped Zara shorts (I'd love to see how you use yours too)! I have more pictures in my mystylediary (same username as here)   I'd wear them with almost anything!

*moloko* love that outfit!

Thanks *glossie*, and thanks again *veelyn*, you are _too_ kind :shame:

*Littlefish*, re: wedding dress, thanks!  I'm really bad, haven't dry-cleaned it yet  (eeps!), I still have it (will always keep it), but have no idea where I'd wear it to  (can't shorten it as the outer layer is connected to the inner layer, too complicatedly cut & sewn...)


----------



## glossie

moloko - nice top!

loveyou - i think we dress quite similar. i like to layer and i love the use of jackets and coats. you look good in harem pants too!


----------



## vlore

glossie said:


> happy belated birthday, vlore! you're gorgeous.
> 
> thanks, MissPinkBarbie! wow, another hot getup!
> 
> i'd kill for your shoes too, brigadeiro.
> 
> you're pretty and you're positively glowing, fashionispoison.



Thank you *Glossie!!!* You are so sweet!


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> Brig- It IS true!!!
> 
> MissPinkBarbie- Love the outfit hun! I love gray for this fall!
> 
> Vlore- Was it your bday? HAPPY BDAY sweetie!



Thank *Veelyn!* Yes, it was the big 31!!!


----------



## Veelyn

moloko said:


> here's what i wore yesterday to lunch w/ a friend & look for new makeup....


 

You look GREAT!  Loveee the sweater and bag!


----------



## Veelyn

*Brig*- Yw 

*Vlore*- 31? I would have never guessed, you look like you're in your 20's!


----------



## vlore

*Moloko:* great outfit! I  your wrap sweater and necklace! Very nice!!!

*Initialed:* If I may say so myself--- kiss-ass boots!!!  And  your Bbag!


----------



## Laurie8504

vlore said:


> *Laurie8504:*  your casual outfit- definitely something I would wear! Awesome gladiator sandals!!!



Thanks Vlore!

Your b-day outfit was totally put-together!


----------



## candypants1100

moloko said:


> here's what i wore yesterday to lunch w/ a friend & look for new makeup....



what does the back of this sweater like? is it long or short in the back?


----------



## candypants1100

fashionispoison said:


>



where did you get the jacket? i love love loooovveeee it


----------



## brigadeiro

*vlore*, I thought I had already posted: _Happy Belated B'day_!  

Welcome to the over-thirty's club  I'm a year older :shame:  Hope you had a fantastic dinner, and you were a gorgeous b'day girl!


----------



## pekie

moloko said:


> here's what i wore yesterday to lunch w/ a friend & look for new makeup....


 
I love your outfit! where are your shoes from? they are gorgues!

*brigadeiro - *your not in the over-thirties club are you?  i thought you were in your mid 20's!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aww...uhm...thanks (feeling old)! :shame: I'm 32


----------



## pekie

brigadeiro said:


> Aww...uhm...thanks (feeling old)! :shame: I'm 32


 
you dont look it at all! if you never posted it i thought you were my age


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

here's what I wore today! 

Roberto Cavalli sunglasses
Roberto Cavalli bangles
LV necklace & cuff bracelet
Rock & Republic skinny jeans
Rebecca Minkoff MAB


----------



## killerstrawbery

MissPinkBarbie said:


> here's what I wore today!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli sunglasses
> Roberto Cavalli bangles
> LV necklace & cuff bracelet
> Rock & Republic skinny jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB





OMG I WOULD KILL FOR YOUR FIGURE!


do you work out, or are you naturally slender?

beautiful!


----------



## killerstrawbery

brigadeiro said:


> Aww...uhm...thanks (feeling old)! :shame: I'm 32




whoa, you barely look 22!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

killerstrawbery said:


> OMG I WOULD KILL FOR YOUR FIGURE!
> 
> 
> do you work out, or are you naturally slender?
> 
> beautiful!



thanks, you're a doll!   I don't work out (too busy) but I do have a 19 month old daughter [and a spoiled yorkie] to run after! lol

That pretty much keeps me in shape!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aww *pekie & killerstrawberry*, thanks!  You girls are too kind :shame:

*MissPinkBarbie*, if I had your figure I would die of happiness!  And you're a mom too! Wow! Congrats on looking absolutely fab.

Wore this out last night for drinks:






Dress: Willow (the dress is 3 sizes larger than I usually wear, so it looks a little weird on the top :shame: )
Shoes: Marni 
Cuff: Tom Binns Faux Real

Oops, I cut the shoes off!


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thanks a bunch!

I wore the same sweater as yesterday but unbelted this time.


----------



## moloko

thanks *annaversary*, *glossie*, *Veelyn* & *brigadeiro* !!

*vlore* thank you!! i had been looking for that kind of top for a very long time & i'm so glad that i found one so cheap & comfy! 

*candypants1100 *it's short in the back, only the front is long. i think i could tie it if i wanted... & make it like a wrap sweater, but i thought it looked better the way it was

thanks *pekie *!! they're actually jessica simpson. SUPER comfy!! i got it for just $20 at nordstrom rack~!  they were listed as "worn & refinished" but they looked like no one had EVER worn them before


----------



## moloko

MissPinkBarbie said:


> here's what I wore today!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli sunglasses
> Roberto Cavalli bangles
> LV necklace & cuff bracelet
> Rock & Republic skinny jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB



i love how your outfit matches~~ even the pink R&Rs!!! love it!!! i hadn't considered that style flattering before, but it looks soooo cute on you! i'm also obsessed w/ your bag.....


----------



## glossie

initialed - love that sweater! 

MissPinkBarbie - i think you look like denise keller that MTV VJ babe. i love that slouchy sideview shot. gorgeous RM bag. 



moloko said:


> *candypants1100 *it's short in the back, only the front is long. i think i could tie it if i wanted... & make it like a wrap sweater, but i thought it looked better the way it was



ooh, just how i like such tops. very versatile.

what i wore yesterday


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thank you!


----------



## vlore

*laurie8504: *thank you! 

*glossie:* love, love your pants!!! They look awesome on you! And cool pics! 

*misspinkbarbie:* like other girls have mentioned- you have a great body!!!  Love the skinny jeans and your necklace! 

*Brigadeiro:*  your dress! You look beautiful, and your Marni shoes are


----------



## candypants1100

brigadeiro- LOVE those shoes. TDF!
glossie- those pants are GREAT. i love that look with the fitted shirt and wide leg pants


----------



## fashionispoison

candypants1100 i got it at zara


----------



## killerstrawbery

MissPinkBarbie said:


> thanks, you're a doll!   I don't work out (too busy) but I do have a 19 month old daughter [and a spoiled yorkie] to run after! lol
> 
> That pretty much keeps me in shape!




youre a new mom too !!!!!!!!!! 



ok, i seriously have no excuse anymore not to lose weight 

hahahah


----------



## killerstrawbery

glossie said:


> initialed - love that sweater!
> 
> MissPinkBarbie - i think you look like denise keller that MTV VJ babe. i love that slouchy sideview shot. gorgeous RM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ooh, just how i like such tops. very versatile.
> 
> what i wore yesterday




those flowy pants are so elegant , and the handbag so unique! it almost reminds me of tapestry artwork


----------



## killerstrawbery

brigadeiro said:


> Aww *pekie & killerstrawberry*, thanks!  You girls are too kind :shame:
> 
> *MissPinkBarbie*, if I had your figure I would die of happiness!  And you're a mom too! Wow! Congrats on looking absolutely fab.
> 
> Wore this out last night for drinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Willow (the dress is 3 sizes larger than I usually wear, so it looks a little weird on the top :shame: )
> Shoes: Marni
> Cuff: Tom Binns Faux Real
> 
> Oops, I cut the shoes off!




wow u look like a doll here!  the dress has an interesting neckline, very cute and chic, even ur blush compliments the color well too!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

brigadeiro said:


> Aww *pekie & killerstrawberry*, thanks!  You girls are too kind :shame:
> 
> *MissPinkBarbie*, if I had your figure I would die of happiness!  And you're a mom too! Wow! Congrats on looking absolutely fab.
> 
> Wore this out last night for drinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Willow (the dress is 3 sizes larger than I usually wear, so it looks a little weird on the top :shame: )
> Shoes: Marni
> Cuff: Tom Binns Faux Real
> 
> Oops, I cut the shoes off!



You're so sweet! Thank you!

You look so fab..Love love those shoes on you!!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

moloko said:


> i love how your outfit matches~~ even the pink R&Rs!!! love it!!! i hadn't considered that style flattering before, but it looks soooo cute on you! i'm also obsessed w/ your bag.....




Thanks!!  I have a tendency to match everything..so I have to try hard to not "overdo" it...

I'm so in love with my new RM right now!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

glossie said:


> initialed - love that sweater!
> 
> * MissPinkBarbie - i think like denise keller that MTV VJ babe. i love that slouchy sideview shot. gorgeous RM bag. *



Thank you so much! I didn't know who she was so I googled her and my gosh, she must be my secret sister or something..lol. 

My mom is chinese too [and daddy's french/german].  And we're both about the same height. I'm 5' 8.5"!

Strange!


----------



## initialed




----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


>



is that a wilfred shrug i recognize?
i have the same one


----------



## glossie

i like your scarf, initialed. 

lovely peach dress, brigadeiro.

thanks vlore, candypants1100, killerstrawbery - it's a vintage tapestry or 'carpet' bag  

MissPinkBarbie - how bizarre!


----------



## initialed

*nessahhh* - Yes, it is. 

*glossie* - Thanks!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Levis Jeans, Deisel black tee, Tori Burch black sandals, silver rolex.


----------



## stefaniarocks

From bold bohemian prints to furs and fringing, D&G, Gucci, Luella and Cavalli all paid homage to Russia this season!
...and me too!!









 Dress: Primark
Boots: Minnetonka


stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## Laurie8504

^^ Cute!  I love the sleeves on that dress.


----------



## vlore

*Last night out to dinner w/ DH and friends*
















Michael Kors sweater
DKNY shirt
The Limited pants
Carolee black necklace
Margo Morrison necklace
Balenciaga GGH Wristlet


----------



## MonAmie

Not what I usually wear. But lazy sundays

Jeans, Bik Bok.
Sweater, HM.
Scarf, HM.
Shoes, Converse.
Purse, Chanel.


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## ColdSteel

Shirt: Marc Jacobs, Via crossroads trading
Jeans: Adriano Goldschmied
Cardigan: J.Crew
Bag: Burberry
Mary Janes: Prada


----------



## pekie

This is what i wore to work on friday..

Shirt - Top shop
Cardigan - Primark
High waisted wool skirt - H&M
Shoes - Aldo


----------



## lizz

Charlotte Russe white tee and grey cropped sweater, C&P jeans, Balenciaga argent part time with gsh, and Nine West grey shoes.


----------



## killerstrawbery

fashionispoison said:


>





oh my! i love love LOVE this whole outfit! 


tokyo meets new york, its so urban chic :okay:


----------



## killerstrawbery

stefaniarocks said:


> From bold bohemian prints to furs and fringing, D&G, Gucci, Luella and Cavalli all paid homage to Russia this season!
> ...and me too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Primark
> Boots: Minnetonka
> 
> 
> stefaniarocks.splinder.com





what a fantastic bohemian print! so cute and quirky with fringe footwear... your hair style and barely there makeup matches beautifuly


----------



## initialed




----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## laureenthemean

^^Very cute look!  You're making me consider buying shiny leggings, booties, and a faux fur jacket!


----------



## Shasta

*Initialed-  I so get you.  Love your style.*

*Fashionpoison- you inspire me on the daily basis.  Love, love, love.  You need to star in a reality show as a fashion stylist.*


----------



## initialed

*Shasta* - Thank you so much!


----------



## glossie

you're so cute, pekie!!! love your top. the skirt is interesting 

is that a Cornflower, initialed? i have the First in this blue 

love your bag and taller boots, fashionispoison


----------



## world wanderer

fashionispoison said:


>


 


is this jacket from h&m?? i saw it there last week and have been thinking about buying it ever since. it looks so cute on you, i think im sold!


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Yes, it is Cornflower.


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *killerstrawberry, misspinkbarbie, vlore, glossie & candypants1100*

*vlore*  that Balenciaga wristlet! Gorgeous!!!
*lizz* love the colour of your B Bag too!
*Pekie* cute work outfit 
*stefaniarocks* & *fashionispoison* - very cute! Also, *Stefaniarocks*, you look a lot like one of my friends (she has a Cyprian background).


----------



## pekie

Thanks *Glossie* & *Brigadeiro* 

*Cold Steel* - i got the same glasses as you! cute outfit!

*Lizz* - simple but chic, i really like your crop sweater - goes well with your gorgeus argent part time!

*Initialed* - You always make every outfit look effortless! 

*Fashionpoison* - i love your style.. where is your jacket from?


----------



## Veelyn

MissPinkBarbie- Great outfit. Love the bag! Those jeans are too cute! You look great after having a baby recently! 

Brig- You look great! LOVE that outfit and those shoes! You don't look like in your 30's at all! And no, you're not OLD!! Just like I told Vlore, I thought you were in your 20's!


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- Nice outfit. LOVE LOVE LOVE the Bal clutch! *Comes to get* haha. I really like the sweater too 

Fashionispoison- Too cute! Love the bag!


----------



## Veelyn

ColdSteel- You look too cute! The scenery looks beautiful too. Pretty house!

Lizz- Nice outfit! Love everything from the shoes, to the bag, to the sweater!

Initialed- I really like your cardigan and Bal!


----------



## Veelyn

fashionispoison said:


>


 
One word: HOT! Love your style!


----------



## Veelyn

Whew! Missed alot of outfits this weekend!


----------



## bare style




----------



## Veelyn

^ Great outfit! Love the clutch!


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## chinsumo

It's been awhile.


----------



## Shasta

*yes fashionpoison- do tell.  Where did you get that fab fur?*


----------



## fashionispoison

*Thank you for all the sweet comments ladies!*

*killer*- thankyou!!
*laureen*- you should get it!
*shasta*- i'm glad!
*glossie*- :]
*world wanderer*- yes it is! 
*brigaderio*- 
*pekie*- it's from h&m
*veelyn*- 
*shasta*- it's from h&m's divided section


----------



## Little_Girly

fashionpopison - like ya style - HOT


----------



## glossie




----------



## Veelyn

^ Cute!


----------



## wordpast

fashionispoison said:


>



LOVE this look!


----------



## xi_captain

MissPinkBarbie said:


> here's what I wore today!
> 
> Roberto Cavalli sunglasses
> Roberto Cavalli bangles
> LV necklace & cuff bracelet
> Rock & Republic skinny jeans
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB


 
You look great! I can't believe you have a baby. You must have really good skinny genes!  Btw, that LV necklace and cuff are tdf.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*vlore* - Happy Birthday, Beautiful!!! I'm just a few months younger than you. ;o) You looked gorgeous on your special day!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

MissPinkBarbie said:


> thanks, you're a doll!  I don't work out (too busy) but I do have a 19 month old daughter [and a spoiled yorkie] to run after! lol
> 
> That pretty much keeps me in shape!


 

*MissPinkBarbie* -- OMG, you look AMAZING for having a baby just recently! Wow!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Jumper: Primark
Tshirt: Primark
Skirt: Primark
Belt: Zara
Boots: Minnetonka

My blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## k-r3n

^ i love the sweater


----------



## justwatchin

bare style said:


>



Love your boots!


----------



## initialed

*pekie* & *Veelyn* - Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## lizz

Thanks, ladies, for the nice comments.  Alloy sweater, CATO tunic, Wal-Mart leggings, Urban Outfitters flats, Forever 21 rose necklace, Bal argent part time.


----------



## killerstrawbery

stefaniarocks said:


> Jumper: Primark
> Tshirt: Primark
> Skirt: Primark
> Belt: Zara
> Boots: Minnetonka
> 
> My blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com




i LUV ur style!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*lizz*, you look fresh and springy, and I love your gray Bal against the white!


----------



## beeziebug

chinsumo said:


> It's been awhile.



I LOVE your style. You're so perfectly put together in all of these pictures.

Can I please steal your boots? :]


----------



## vlore

*chinsumo:* great outfits!!! Love your Downtown! 

*stefaniarocks:* you look awesome! I love the wrap sweater w/ the belt and your Minnetonka boots 

*lizz:* your Bbag is TDF!!!  Love Argent!!! 

*glossie:* that black dress looks awesome on you!!!  And love your sunnies! 

*initialed:*  how you paired shorts + black leggings + boots!!! Love it!

*veelyn:* love your gold necklace and gold sandals!!!  Where you always blonde? For some reason I though you had dark hair 

*fashionispoison:* LOVE your outfit w/ the black liquid leggings and fur coat!!!


----------



## Veelyn

lizz said:


> Thanks, ladies, for the nice comments.  Alloy sweater, CATO tunic, Wal-Mart leggings, Urban Outfitters flats, Forever 21 rose necklace, Bal argent part time.


 
Very cute outfit!


----------



## Veelyn

VLORE- My hair is blonde on top and very dark brown underneath...My hair is naturally blonde, then it darkened a bit, and I've been getting blonde highlights since I was about 15. When my hair is up, you can see more of the dark.  And thanks for the compliment


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> VLORE- My hair is blonde on top and very dark brown underneath...My hair is naturally blonde, then it darkened a bit, and I've been getting blonde highlights since I was about 15. When my hair is up, you can see more of the dark.  And thanks for the compliment



Oh...ok!!!


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## lovinalotofbags

Love your whole outfit, very pretty/feminine.




lizz said:


> Charlotte Russe white tee and grey cropped sweater, C&P jeans, Balenciaga argent part time with gsh, and Nine West grey shoes.


----------



## glossie

thanks, Veelyn and vlore (dress is brown, though).


----------



## Trystana

lizz said:


> Charlotte Russe white tee and grey cropped sweater, C&P jeans, Balenciaga argent part time with gsh, and Nine West grey shoes.



I love this!



vlore said:


> *veelyn:* .....  For some reason I though you had dark hair



LOL me too! Must be because of your old avatar!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh, haha! Its a little of both, so its ok!


----------



## Veelyn

Glossie- Nice bag!!


----------



## E-liciOus

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Here's my outfit for today..Very Casual!
> 
> Olivers People "Layla" Sunglasses
> Texas Tee
> Candies Jeans (So comfy-one of my favs)
> White leather pumps
> Louis Vuitton Mono GM


 

Is that your little sister next to you in the two last pics, cuz you have such a great figure that it's hard to believe it would be your little daughter and even though the sunglasses are hiding your face, it looks like you're to young to have a baby either... 
Anyway, I just wanted to say you look fab!


----------



## E-liciOus

*MissPinkBarbie*, i was a little behind on posts, so I just saw that the little girl is your baby! You must have great genes!


----------



## E-liciOus

fashionispoison said:


>


 

Love this look! 
You make me wanna get liquid leggings really bad...


----------



## vlore

*Tuesday's outfit*
















random maxi dress
Balenciaga Medium Matelasse
Givenchy wedges *New* (that's why the xtra pics)


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

E-liciOus said:


> Is that your little sister next to you in the two last pics, cuz you have such a great figure that it's hard to believe it would be your little daughter and even though the sunglasses are hiding your face, it looks like you're to young to have a baby either...
> Anyway, I just wanted to say you look fab!



she is my little girl..and you bet I push her out! lol I know, most ppl find it real hard to believe but I think I'm just real lucky with great genes.. I definitely thank God and feel so blessed! 

I am fairly young, (21), but I "grew up" a lot quicker thatn most girls my age because of what I use to do.

Thank you for the sweet compliments!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

vlore said:


> *Tuesday's outfit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random maxi dress
> Balenciaga Medium Matelasse
> Givenchy wedges *New* (that's why the xtra pics)



you look gorgeous! LOVE the whole outfit!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- Lookin great, love the whole outfit!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*xi captain,, Chanel Blvd & Veelyn --THANK YOU!!! *

here's what I wore today! 

Sunglasses -Christian Roth 
Jacket -Target 
Jeans -Sass & Bide
Rebecca Minkoff MAB ((LOVE her!))


----------



## world wanderer

ooo vlore i love those shoes! 
misspinkbarbie - you always match so perfectly, very pretty. i love how your mab has a gold bottom,i never saw that before.


----------



## Saray

Hello guys, I hope you like this...







. dress vintage
. greek gladiator sandals
. MIu Miu necklace
. Givenchy bag


----------



## glossie

i really like that Givenchy bag! love the dress, Saray. i love anything vintage.  

thanks, Veelyn  

vlore - looking good. another gorgy maxi, with my fave brand of bags  btw, the shades in my last post were vintage Christian Dior.


----------



## originallyxelle

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *xi captain,, Chanel Blvd & Veelyn --THANK YOU!!! *
> 
> here's what I wore today!
> 
> Sunglasses -Christian Roth
> Jacket -Target
> Jeans -Sass & Bide
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB ((LOVE her!))


 

OMG. You are gorgeous, no way do you have a daughter !


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thank you!

*Saray* - You look great! Fab accessories.


----------



## initialed




----------



## Abel1337

im wearing red and yellow


----------



## moloko

fashionispoison said:


>



yay for faux fur! i'm currently on bidding on something like that on eBay right now~ so perfect for fall/winter! 

w/ your outfits, you should be on fabsugar!


----------



## pekie

glossie said:


> thanks, Veelyn and vlore (dress is brown, though).



ooh i love your outfit! the skirt goes beautifully with the shoes! are those shoes vintage?


----------



## brigadeiro

*misspinkbarbie*, lookin' hot!  Now I'm curious, what did you 'use to do'? :shame: And 21?  Wow, I feel old!

Recent outfits:












Left to right:
1) Willow blue silk jacket/dress with Marni patent wedges
2) Burberry Claybrooke Silk Satin Swing Trench & Burberry Ashley Patent Pumps
3) Willow yellow silk dress


----------



## Veelyn

Pinkbarbie- Nice outfit! You really do love pink!

Glossie- YW 

Brig- Ughhh, you are so pretty!! I am loving those blue and yellow dresses! The blue is soo pretty. Love those Marni Heels too!


----------



## loves

*brigadeiro* your marni wedges are to die for!!


----------



## envyme

Wow!! You are stunning!! You are a cross between Jessica Alba and Jennifer Lopez! I was debating whether or not to go to the gym and you have just CONVINCED me that I have to LOL!!




MissPinkBarbie said:


> *xi captain,, Chanel Blvd & Veelyn --THANK YOU!!! *
> 
> here's what I wore today!
> 
> Sunglasses -Christian Roth
> Jacket -Target
> Jeans -Sass & Bide
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB ((LOVE her!))


----------



## glossie

thanks, pekie. yes, they are from the 80s.


----------



## envyme

*Brigadeiro,* you are always so impeccably put together! 





brigadeiro said:


> *misspinkbarbie*, lookin' hot!  Now I'm curious, what did you 'use to do'? :shame: And 21?  Wow, I feel old!
> 
> Recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 1) Willow blue silk jacket/dress with Marni patent wedges
> 2) Burberry Claybrooke Silk Satin Swing Trench & Burberry Ashley Patent Pumps
> 3) Willow yellow silk dress


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*glossie* -- I love how all your outfits have this feminine, vintage charm. You always look so gorgeous!

*vlore* -- Your Givenchy's definitely deserve a few pictures on their own; they're fab! 

And *MissPinkBarbie* -- How much more modelesque can you look?? I would kill for your body! And of course, love the outfit. :o)


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

brigadeiro said:


> *misspinkbarbie*, lookin' hot!  Now I'm curious, what did you 'use to do'? :shame: And 21?  Wow, I feel old!
> 
> Recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> 1) Willow blue silk jacket/dress with Marni patent wedges
> 2) Burberry Claybrooke Silk Satin Swing Trench & Burberry Ashley Patent Pumps
> 3) Willow yellow silk dress


 

*Brigadeiro* - may I raid your closet, please? You are so chic and elegant!


----------



## vlore

*Coffee run outfit*








VS sweatpants 
BR tank top and cardigan
Cole Haan gladiator sandals
Balenciaga Matelasse

*Brigadeiro: *you look FAB!!! Love all of your dresses! 

*Initialed: *great boots! And your pink scarf gives your outfit a fab touch! 

*Glossie:* the floral skirt rocks!!! And your Bbag is the perfect accessory! 

*Saray:* your chunky necklace is awesome! Looks like Marni!!! And  your Givenchy! It's the Nightingale right?

And *thanks* to all the ladies for your previous compliments!!!


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thank you! And I love the colours of your outfit here ^.


----------



## pisdapisda79

vlore you look great in your "coffee run" outfit


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- Lookin good!


----------



## b00mbaka

*Brigadeiro, where did you find your Willow dresses??? I love them! *


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

world wanderer -yes, the gold is so hot!

originallyxelle -thank you!

brigadeiro -Thank you! (I use to model full time--now only part time--playing mommy is full time work!)

Veelyn  -yes, I LOVE pink!

envyme -thank you..they're both beautiful! I wish I had a JLO booty sometimes..lol

Chanel Blvd -Thank you!


----------



## brigadeiro

b00mbaka said:


> *Brigadeiro, where did you find your Willow dresses??? I love them! *


 
Thanks *b00mbaka*, I bought them this time last year here in Australia, so I'm afraid it's 'old season', where do you live? I can think of some online stores that stock Willow, but it'd be 'newer' stuff (eg. shopjinny, shop jake...)

Thanks also *loves, veelyn, chanel*blvd (you can come raid my closet if I can raid your Chanel? ), envyme & vlore*.

*Vlore*, as a huge fan of stripes/nautical, I  your nautical outfit!!! 

*misspinkbarbie* - thanks for filling me in  No wonder you look so stunning!


----------



## glossie

thanks, vlore. love the white pants! classic  

Chanel*Blvd -  thank you! no pictures from you?


----------



## MsTina

fashionispoison said:


>



I need this! 
I can never find a faux fur jacket that isn't a mess! And I am too scare to wear real fur out.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*glossie* -- Yeah, I've been totally bumming it these days and am feeling lazy with the picture taking! I gotta step it up, you all have inspired me!


----------



## Brittanyy

+ converse-like plaid shoes
A few days ago, total bumming around day, and the Winnipeg cold is starting to creep up on us 
Don't mind the awkward face  haha


----------



## initialed




----------



## vlore

* Thank you* *Brigadeiro*, *Glossie*, *Veelyn*, *Pisdapisda79 &* *Initialed*!!!


----------



## pekie

vlore said:


> *Coffee run outfit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS sweatpants
> BR tank top and cardigan
> Cole Haan gladiator sandals
> Balenciaga Matelasse
> 
> *Brigadeiro: *you look FAB!!! Love all of your dresses!
> 
> *Initialed: *great boots! And your pink scarf gives your outfit a fab touch!
> 
> *Glossie:* the floral skirt rocks!!! And your Bbag is the perfect accessory!
> 
> *Saray:* your chunky necklace is awesome! Looks like Marni!!! And  your Givenchy! It's the Nightingale right?
> 
> And *thanks* to all the ladies for your previous compliments!!!




If only i can look like that when i go for a coffee run 

You look so cute with the sunglasses!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Thanks for all the sweet comments!!






Shirt: Abercrombie and Fitch
Skirt: American Apparel
Boots: Minnetonka

My blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com

Kiss


----------



## Veelyn

^ Like the outfit. It would of looked great with heels too!


----------



## loves

Have not posted my OOTD for a long time, used to do so in stylediary and tfs. since i've been in TPF regularly these days, thought i'd start posting here.

_i forgot to take a pic of me with shoes on - white leather slides. bangles are silver and they're from my trips to bangalore and china, coal bead bracelet, old gold and silver ring, snake ring_


----------



## bare style

tunic, f21.  thigh-highs, clutch, and jewelry, bare accessories.  booties, seychelles.


----------



## b00mbaka

bare style said:


> tunic, f21. thigh-highs, clutch, and jewelry, bare accessories. booties, seychelles.


 
I swear, yours pictures belong in urban outfitters catalogs!


----------



## vlore

pekie said:


> If only i can look like that when i go for a coffee run
> 
> You look so cute with the sunglasses!



Thanks *Pekie!!! *Trust me, I really WAS shooting for very casual/"whatever" outfit!


----------



## vlore

*stefaniarocks:* You look fab!  And your Minnetonkas seem to match with everything- LOVE IT! 

*loves:* beautiful white dress and very pretty silver bangles! Love how you wore several of them! 

*barestyle:* great tunic and looks awesome w/ the black stocking!!!


----------



## Bentley4Bags

bare style said:


> tunic, f21.  thigh-highs, clutch, and jewelry, bare accessories.  booties, seychelles.



Love it!!! You are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shasta

_*I so love it barestyle.  Love your style, so confident and beautiful.*_


----------



## lawchick

*Barestyle*, your stylish outfits are awesome.  I love your newest one.  And your hair looks great too!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

great outfit, Barestyle!  I too, have always been a 'gray/black' gal for the Fall..


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

stefaniarocks said:


> Thanks for all the sweet comments!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Abercrombie and Fitch
> Skirt: American Apparel
> Boots: Minnetonka
> 
> My blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com
> 
> Kiss



well put together! love the boots!!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

vlore said:


> *Coffee run outfit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS sweatpants
> BR tank top and cardigan
> Cole Haan gladiator sandals
> Balenciaga Matelasse



you must've been the most fabulously dressed person in that coffee shop!  lol..I'm the same way too. I get dressed for everything! You never know who you'll run into!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

initialed said:


>



i like this! cute skinnies and you sure look comfy!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

For today..

















And just for y'all, one of my daughter and I!


----------



## chinsumo

Thanks *beeziebug* and *vlore*! Beezie, I don't know if you can steal my Margiela boots, but maybe we can work out a sharing schedule.


----------



## hairsprayhead

I'm feeling very casual today:





Top: Bailey 44
Denim: Joe's Jeans
Shoes: Sandals (I wear sandals until there's snow on the ground, dammit)
Purse: Botkier Cleo satchel


----------



## Swipetek

MissPinkBarbie said:


> For today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for y'all, one of my daughter and I!



stunning, girl!


----------



## ColdSteel

Something from yesterday...




American Apparel dress as skirt plus a polo I got from the clearance section of TJ Maxx with my ever-present miu miu mary janes!

Something from today...




The Dior coat plus a target tee and target tights with a hand-me-down gap skirt from mom and my Dansko booties which I rediscovered last night. I forgot how amazing they are!


----------



## Veelyn

Hairpsray head- Cute outfit!

PinkBarbie- Nice outfit!  You and your daughter are adorable! What sunnies are those?

ColdSteel- Love the colored tights!


----------



## glossie

MissPinkBarbie - love the 2 shots at the bottom. your daughter's such a pie  

ColdSteel - i'm a fan of vintage stuff myself. some great stuff you got there and i'd wear those colours together too. i like the shades. vintage?


----------



## antakusuma

*misspinkbarbie*> love the MAB. so envious that u're so slim after giving birth!


----------



## initialed

*MissPinkBarbie* -  Thanks! And you and your daughter both look so cute!!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*MissPinkBarbie* - WOW! Another effortlessly amazing look! And your daugher is soooo CUTE! 

*hairsprayhead* - Love the assymmetrical neckline of your sweater with the green peeking out. And your Botkier is the perfect bag for your outfit!

*ColdSteel* - Charming - love the blue tights!

*initialed* - I LOVE your sweater! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## initialed

*Chanel*Blvd* - Thanks! I got it from Aritzia.


----------



## brigadeiro

*hairsprayhead*  your bag!

*MissPinkBarbie* looking hot!  And your daughter's absolutely gorgeous 

*coldsteel* LOVE your first outfit! I'm a huge sucker for nautical stripes with red (my favourite combination)

Heading out to dinner (was supposed to get my haircut, and hairdresser just called to cancel as he's sick, funnily, so am I)






Dress: Willow (yep, same one I wore last week, different friends, hehe)
Shoes: Dior Extreme Pythons
Belt: Thomas Burberry (after seeing this photo I may not wear it)
Bag: Chloe bracelet bag


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## JuicyBag

hairsprayhead said:


> I'm feeling very casual today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Bailey 44
> Denim: Joe's Jeans
> Shoes: Sandals (I wear sandals until there's snow on the ground, dammit)
> Purse: Botkier Cleo satchel



Wow you looks so beautiful  Great style very cute and romantic GREAT


----------



## vlore

*hairsprayhead:* you say it's casual but I say it's fab!!!  Your Botkier is very nice!!!

*fashionispoison:* as always, you look great! Really enjoy your modeling pics! Thanks for posting! 

*brigadeiro:* you have the best clothes ever!!! And your Dior sandals are 

*initialed:* I love you in a skirt!!! This is one of fav outfits on you!!! You look awesome!!! 

*coldsteel:* Amazing pics!!! Love your outfit with the blue stockings + houndstooth skirt- very stylish!!! 

*misspinkbarbie: *first of all, your daughter is divine!!! And  this outfit- you look great!!! Love the black stockings + booties!


----------



## Veelyn

brigadeiro said:


> *hairsprayhead*  your bag!
> 
> *MissPinkBarbie* looking hot!  And your daughter's absolutely gorgeous
> 
> *coldsteel* LOVE your first outfit! I'm a huge sucker for nautical stripes with red (my favourite combination)
> 
> Heading out to dinner (was supposed to get my haircut, and hairdresser just called to cancel as he's sick, funnily, so am I)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Willow (yep, same one I wore last week, different friends, hehe)
> Shoes: Dior Extreme Pythons
> Belt: Thomas Burberry (after seeing this photo I may not wear it)
> Bag: Chloe bracelet bag


 
Thats it, I'm coming to live in your closet!

LOVE the whole outfit, especially the shoes!


----------



## Veelyn

*Initialed*- Love the sweater!

*Fashionispoison-* You look fantastic!


----------



## loves

i love your shoes *brigadeiro*!

*fashion is poison*, you look fantastic as usual. i like the furry coat on you.
*hairsprayhead*, lovely outfit and i love your bag
*misspinkbarbie* you and your daughter are gorgeous

today i'm in something i don't usually wear. i felt uncomfortable as it is so not me but i was too lazy to change. i don't think i'll wear it out again.

i forgot to pull up the zippers! i was trying something in a shop earlier and snapped a pic just as i was about to leave the changing room. it looks better zipped up. _vintage chanel bag, 9west shoes that i've not worn in years, dkny off shoulder tee_


----------



## glossie

^sweet violet colours, your 9wests. model your new booties soon, loves!


----------



## loves

*glossie* i love your outfit today!!! it's a dress over a dress yes? i love doing that too!


----------



## glossie

thanks, loves  yes, 2 dresses. don't think i could wear the floral one on its own or as a tunic so i wear it like a coat.


----------



## Veelyn

LOVES- Give me that Chanel! Right now! LOL. Its gorgeous!

Glossie- Nice boots and BBag!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks guys!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*
swipetek -thanks! 

veelyn -thanks doll! The brown ones are oliver peoples and the black ones are Chanel

glossie -thanks girl!

antakusuma -thanks! you must be referring to a previous post b/c my bag is actually a botkier in  the most recent post. 

initialed -thanks so much!

Chanel blvd -Thank you! you're so sweet!

brigadeiro -thank you!!!  Love your latest outfit too! LOVE that belt-you better wear it again!

vlore - thank you!! 

loves - thank you so much! -btw, LOVE your bag! Love the outift!
*


----------



## Shasta

_*Black cashmere sweater from F21*_
_*Paige jeans*_
_*Black (not pictured because I'm standing on my coffee table) cl booties*_
_*Black 35 togo birkin*_


----------



## Veelyn

MissPinkBarbie said:


> **
> *veelyn -thanks doll! The brown ones are oliver peoples and the black ones are Chanel.*


 
You have great style


----------



## fashionispoison

thanks *vlore*!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *vlore, veelyn, misspinkbarbie & loves*

*Loves*, _love_ that Chanel vintage bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Tutu

Fashionispoison, is that vest from Zara? If it is, I have the same one


----------



## chinsumo

Raybans
Dries Van Noten Blazer
Dries Van Noten shirt
Pants uknown?
Ralph Lauren SUEDE shoes
YSL bag


----------



## vlore

*Friday night out to dinner with DH *(and taking out my *new* Nanette Lepore shoes)













The Limited blue top
Gap black pants
Nanette Lepore shoes
Balenciaga City
Margo Morrison necklace
and in the 1st pic, Mandy my dachshund


----------



## hairsprayhead

I love the NL shoes, *vlore*!  Little Ms. Lepore herself was wearing them in pics from her Spring 2009 NY Fashion Show:






I've wanted them ever since I saw them on her- what a great shoe!


----------



## Shasta

_*Lookin' fab Vlore!*_


----------



## initialed

*vlore & Veelyn* - Thank you!!


----------



## glossie

thanks, Veelyn!

looking sharp, Shasta. that bag is so classy.


----------



## initialed




----------



## Shasta

*Thanks Glossie!  *


----------



## loves

*veelyn, brigadeiro, misspinkbarbie*, thanks
*shasta* you look really fine, love the hair, outfit and bag!
*vlore* the nanette lepores are fantastic, great outfit
*initialed*, latest 2 outfits look great. i also noticed both your boots, may i ask where're they from?
*fashionispoison*, yes i'd like to know if the furry vest is from zara. i was contemplating on getting it myself
*coldsteel*, can't believe i missed yours. i love the miumiu maryjanes!


----------



## Shasta

_*Thanks loves!*_


----------



## hairsprayhead

*Shasta*, your hair is absolutely darling.  Your side profile is awesome, as weird as that sounds.  Love the bag, too!


----------



## chinsumo

Love your entire outfit *Vlore*. And, your hair is especially cute and flirty. It reminds me of the do's on _Mad Men_.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *Loves!* 

Thanks* Shasta! *

Thanks *Hairsprayhead!  * And cool pic...as soon as I saw these shoes IRL, I fell in . If you haven't gotten them, Saks online gives u 20% off with F&F but they only have them in a* size 9! *If u r interested...

Thank you *Chinsumo*!!!  And u know I  all of your YSL bags! 

*Initialed:* you look great! I  the tall boots + leggings!!!


----------



## loves

*chinsumo*, you are so stylish! i love it when a guy carries a nice bag


shopping day today. no brand long sleeve shirt, vest and indian skirt, jewelled slippers, taupe bag and my reuseable canvas shopper that was folded in my bag earlier. i realised my homemade necklace can't be seen here, it slipped under my vest.


----------



## Miss 2 A

loves said:


> i love your shoes *brigadeiro*!
> 
> *fashion is poison*, you look fantastic as usual. i like the furry coat on you.
> *hairsprayhead*, lovely outfit and i love your bag
> *misspinkbarbie* you and your daughter are gorgeous
> 
> today i'm in something i don't usually wear. i felt uncomfortable as it is so not me but i was too lazy to change. i don't think i'll wear it out again.
> 
> i forgot to pull up the zippers! i was trying something in a shop earlier and snapped a pic just as i was about to leave the changing room. it looks better zipped up. _vintage chanel bag, 9west shoes that i've not worn in years, dkny off shoulder tee_



Love your shoes, they look exactly like a pair of versace shoes I was looking at.


----------



## Miss 2 A

MissPinkBarbie said:


> For today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just for y'all, one of my daughter and I!



You look great, love your belt.  Your daughter is adorable!!!!


----------



## loves

Miss 2 A said:


> Love your shoes, they look exactly like a pair of versace shoes I was looking at.


 
thanks! they're a really really old pair of 9wests


----------



## walinette

Hi girls !
Still here, but I need to stay quiet at home, so less fun for the outfits...
(still one month to go before the delivery...)







Everything is :
NOT maternity stuff (except for the pantyhose and belt)
Cheap (except from the Jerome Dreyfuss bag... and coat (a Comptoir des Cotonniers))


----------



## loves

*walinette *that is one of the best looking and most stylish outfits i've seen on a pregnant lady, seriously.


----------



## beeziebug

initialed said:


>



Super cute! 

Who is that jacket by? I really love it.


----------



## hebden

Yellow t-shirt - Threadless
Grey top - COS
Chambray skirt - H&M
Striped scarf with metal trim - Burberry
Sailor's jacket - Built by Wendy
Flats - Jones the Bootmaker
Bag - Mayle


----------



## vlore

*Before heading out to dinner w/ DH & friends*
**** sporting my new YSL Easy Bag****




















Banana Republic jeans, cardigan & belt
VS white tank
Calvin Klein open toe booties
YSL Easy bag (Medium)
​


----------



## Shasta

*So chic Vlore!  You look fabulous!*


----------



## initialed

*loves* - Thanks! The short black boots are Frye and the tall black rubber boots are past season Marc by Marc Jacobs. HTH!

*vlore* - Thanks so much!

*beeziebug* - Thank you! The sweatshirt is by Wilfred.


----------



## candypants1100

wow *vlore* love that bag!!!!! looks fab with the outfit!


----------



## daffie

vlore - I love your Belt!!! Great outfit =)


----------



## chinsumo

Aaaaaah LOVE your easy *Vlore*!!!! 






What I was wearing today.


----------



## stefaniarocks

A day in the jungle






	 			Jeans: Patrizia Pepe
Tank: Top shop
Shoes: Coolway
Scarf: Claire's


My blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## Laurie8504

hebden said:


> Yellow t-shirt - Threadless
> Grey top - COS
> Chambray skirt - H&M
> Striped scarf with metal trim - Burberry
> Sailor's jacket - Built by Wendy
> Flats - Jones the Bootmaker
> Bag - Mayle



Love this!  Esp the bag.  I hadn't heard of that brand so I'm going to check them out right now.


----------



## glossie

another great outfit, walinette. 

i like your sweater and shoes, initialed.

another chic outfit, vlore. great looking jeans.

love your getup, hebden.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *Shasta*, *Candypants1100*, *Daffie*, *Chinsumo* & *Glossie!!!* You are all so sweet! 

:tpfrox:


----------



## hebden

Thanks Laurie and glossie!  Today...magazine shopping...






T-shirt - vintage
Jacket - Belstaff
Scarf - Urban Outfitters
Jeans - Joe's
Flats - Jones the Bootmaker
"Croc" bag - vintage Mulberry


----------



## Laurie8504

Are you shopping _for_ magazines?  Or ordering things out of them?  I've never heard of this before, so intriguing....


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks!

*hebden* - Love this outfit! You look great.


----------



## loves

hebden great outfits.
i am so intrigued now with your mayle bag. i think i saw it on some other thread on TFS, i just can't remember who carried it.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

here's my outfit for today..

Chanel tote
Chanel sunglasses


----------



## Shasta

*MissPinkBarbie-  I love the latest post especially with the black ankle boots.  *


----------



## hebden

Laurie - just my code for "wandering aimlessly around Barnes & Noble"

Thanks initialed & loves.

loves - Jane Mayle's last collection will be next Spring...which is sad because her clothes and bags are fantastic.  So, if you like her bags now is definitely the time to look into getting one...


----------



## Laurie8504

hebden said:


> Laurie - just my code for "wandering aimlessly around Barnes & Noble"
> 
> Thanks initialed & loves.
> 
> loves - Jane Mayle's last collection will be next Spring...which is sad because her clothes and bags are fantastic.  So, if you like her bags now is definitely the time to look into getting one...



oooh...then I love "magazine shopping"!  Especially when there's coffee involved....


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Before heading out to dinner w/ DH & friends*
> **** sporting my new YSL Easy Bag****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic jeans, cardigan & belt
> VS white tank
> Calvin Klein open toe booties
> YSL Easy bag (Medium)
> ​


LOVE your outfit vlore! GORGEOUS, something I would totally wear!


----------



## m1nime

*Vlore* - Wow, that YSL bag is amazing..may have to venture to the subforum...

*MissPinkBarbie* - Outfit is really cute, I like it best with the black ankle boots - hot!

*Hebden *- Love your jeans, they look like a perfect cut.


----------



## m1nime

Going to a 21st birthday party.

Top - Sportscraft
Skirt - Cheapie
Shoes - Luiza Barcelos
Bangles - LV and Dinosaur Designs

Dont mind that ugly bruise on my leg, haha, clumiest chick alive.


----------



## glossie

^i don't mind being a klutzy chick, m1nime  i like the silhouette of the top and the skirt. and i like your shoes. 

another great getup, hebden. i like your style. 











vintage everything. hope it's not an overkill. i do like this combo alot.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Love your outfit, *m1nime*!


----------



## naturale

Vlore...I loved this look so much I went to BR and bought the same belt...I already had the cardigan.  You look great!


----------



## initialed




----------



## atlcharm

MissPinkBarbie said:


> here's my outfit for today..
> 
> Chanel tote
> Chanel sunglasses



Diggin' the shoes!


----------



## shesnochill

Today for work.




​


----------



## littlefish

oh wow you look sexy *annaversary!  i love it!*

*pinkbarbie, you always  look gorgeous in your leggings! I love your chanel!!!*


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks *littlefish* 
You always put a smile on my face!

*MissBarbie*
I saw you over at the RM forum and saw you here ... YOU ARE TOO FABULOUS!!! I love your new FUshia MAB (which I haven't gotten a chance to compliment) and all your outfits!!!


----------



## peach.

MissPinkBarbie, I LOVE all your outfits! They're amazing! I bookmarked your blog!


----------



## i_wona

Shasta said:


> _*Black cashmere sweater from F21*_
> _*Paige jeans*_
> _*Black (not pictured because I'm standing on my coffee table) cl booties*_
> _*Black 35 togo birkin*_


 
OMG you are absolutely stunning Shasta - seriously, does any mere mortal really look like this?! 

Love your birkin too...


----------



## vlore

naturale said:


> Vlore...I loved this look so much I went to BR and bought the same belt...I already had the cardigan.  You look great!



Jajaja!!! Isn't it a great-looking belt??? I  BR! And the cardigans, OMG I got them like in every color!!!


----------



## vlore

*Misspinkbarbie:*  your Chanel bag!!! 

*Coachgirl12: *Thank you!!! 

*M1nime:* Thanks!  And you look fab in the black mini and blouse!!! 

*Annaversary:* I  your white ruffle top! Very sexy!!! 

*Glossie:* Your vintage style is fab! Love your shoes! The entire outfit looks great!


----------



## glossie

thanks, vlore 

another cool slouchy sweater, initialed


----------



## Shasta

*i_wona* -  *Thank you for the amazing compliment, you made my morning!*

_*kiss kiss*_


----------



## loves

great looks everyone. 
*hebden* thanks for the info!

it's about time i get another bag, been wearing this taupe one to bits. 
i have absolutely no idea why but somehow this outfit reminds me of my ballet dancing days



_ruffle hem tunic, cheapo leggings, mj mouse flats, taupe bag_


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Me it was actually last night when we wnet to dinner


----------



## candace117

loves, the Lindy is my favorite Hermes! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

annaversary said:


> Today for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


gorgeous annaversary, lovin' your whole outfit, and especially that MAB!!


----------



## BasketballCourt

*loves*, those MJ mouse flats are cute!


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks!


----------



## lizz

Thanks, ladies, for your sweet remarks.  Rampage jacket, Old Navy cropped jeans, Urban Outfitters flats, Gerard Darel burgundy 24 hour bag.


----------



## Miss 2 A

Sorry about the lighting.. not too good and taken with a mobile camera


----------



## chunkymonkey




----------



## initialed

*chunkymonkey* - You look so great!


----------



## Miss 2 A

I LOVE your outfit chunkymonkey! 

Shoppinghabbit, love your dress, it's so pretty!


----------



## shesnochill

I am loving your outfit and POSE *chunkymonkey*!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## loves

*chunky monkey* i love your top
*candace* thanks  the lindy is my fave Hermes bag too
*lizz* that gerard darel bag is gorgeous
*basketballcourt* those shoes always make me smile, thanks


----------



## brigadeiro

Saucy Lulu beaded kimono-sleeved top
Garcons Comme boy draped shorts
Christian Louboutin Electric Blue Simples


----------



## Laurie8504

^^Wow! That's am amazing outfit!  The blue shoes really just make it pop.


----------



## Veelyn

Lizz- You always look great!

Miss 2 A- Cute outfit!

ChunkyMonkey- LOVE that outfit! Especially those boots. Where are they from?

Fashionispoison- You look so cute. Love that sweater..

Brig- You know you look great! Loving those CL's.


----------



## loves

*brigaderio* fantastic shoes, great look
very cute sweater *fashionispoison*

_jill stuart + vintage skirt + etoupe bag_


----------



## bare style

dress, aa.  boots, seychelles.  scarf & jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## loves

great outfit barestyle~


----------



## Shasta

Looking fantastic chunkymonkey!  

BareStyle, you know I adore your style!  You look fab!


----------



## muigee

chunkymonkey said:


>



cute outfit, where is your shirt from?


----------



## annemerrick

Here is mine for today...

Fortune Dress
Manolos


----------



## Shivadiva

fashionispoison said:


>


  your shoes!


----------



## Martina_Italy

brigadeiro said:


> Saucy Lulu beaded kimono-sleeved top
> Garcons Comme boy draped shorts
> Christian Louboutin Electric Blue Simples





Love this outfit!


----------



## Martina_Italy

chunkymonkey said:


>




Wow, you look so good!! Love especially your boots, where are they from?


----------



## Veelyn

I absolutely love love love this outfit!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! 

For those that asked, the boots are Apepazza Giotto.. I got them last weekend at nordies when they were matching The Saks F&F.  You can also find them at Zappos - http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7443592/c/310.html

The top is by Development: http://chickdowntown.com/viewproduct.asp?ID=88281


----------



## lostnexposed

MissPinkBarbie said:


> here's my outfit for today..
> 
> Chanel tote
> Chanel sunglasses



Can I know where the leggings are from?


----------



## caarlyntryl

chunkymonkey said:


>



Love it!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Vintage izod cream sweater
long hollister leggings
I ended up pairing this with uggs and a headscarf
It was really cold and this was just at home.


----------



## world wanderer

chunkeymoney, besides your outfit which is really cute, i love that picture! its so sharp and the backgrounds all blurry, it looks so cool


----------



## hairsprayhead

*chunkymonkey- *I love your top and your boots!  What a great combo!

*
bare style- *I'm typically not a fan of booties, but they look awesome on you.  I think you've changed your mind.  I want a pair, and I want a pair RIGHT NOW.


----------



## *brittany*

pearlisthegurl i love that outfit, it looks so comfy and cozy and warm! id totally wear it


----------



## BasketballCourt

I was going to comment individually, but very outfit on this page is great!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LOVE your whole outfit chunkymonkey! Gorgeous!


----------



## jmh

annemerrick said:


> Here is mine for today...
> 
> Fortune Dress
> Manolos



Love it!!! You look great!!


----------



## lizz

Hi, ladies! Laredoute scarf cardigan, Urban Outfitters dress, cheap leggings, Target boots, and my trusty Balenciaga argent part time . You can't tell from the pic, but the boots have two brass buttons on the side.


----------



## Brittanyy

Haha I'm not the most fashion conscious person ever, but I'm trying to slowly get there [all I used to wear was hoodies and band t-shirts every.single.day] And just when I'm wanting to wear my comfy lighter clothes, Winnipeg starts to freeze.


----------



## Shasta

Brittanyy said:


> Haha I'm not the most fashion conscious person ever, but I'm trying to slowly get there [all I used to wear was hoodies and band t-shirts every.single.day] And just when I'm wanting to wear my comfy lighter clothes, Winnipeg starts to freeze.


 

Okay, you are seriously cute.  Darling!  If I saw you out and about I would say "Hey, cute girl, you look fabulous!"  ...


----------



## initialed




----------



## Chanel*Blvd

Brigadeiro - You look BEAUTIFUL! That top is exquisite, and perfect with your TDF shoes. I love your sense of style, Gorgeous! 



brigadeiro said:


> Saucy Lulu beaded kimono-sleeved top
> Garcons Comme boy draped shorts
> Christian Louboutin Electric Blue Simples


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*Initialed*, I love the pop of color under the black. Your accessories and boots are super cute, too! 



initialed said:


>


----------



## initialed

*Chanel*Blvd* - Thank you so much!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thank you so much *Chanel*Blvd, Loves, Martina_Italy, Veelyn & Laurie8504 *! :shame:


----------



## stefaniarocks

On Sunday, I wanted to be a little bit sexier than everyday for my boyfriend









 Skirt: American Apparel
Necklace: H&M
Boots: Minnetonka
Right bracelet: Juicy Couture


My fashion blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*brittany* said:


> pearlisthegurl i love that outfit, it looks so comfy and cozy and warm! id totally wear it



thanks!


----------



## Laurie8504

*Lizz* you look great!  I like the muted color palate, very chic.


----------



## loves

navy chains, mbmj buckle boots, indian skirt, paul&joe sister top and the usual rings, bangles and bag




i would've worn a racerback cropped top under but i was late and couldn't find it, ended up with a bandeau slip over my brassiere


----------



## bare style

tank, f21.  leggings, aa.  boots, nine west.  scarf & jewelry, bare accessories.  jacket, wet seal.


----------



## YankeeGirl21

initialed said:


>



I LOVE the boots! where are they from?


----------



## Laurie8504

Boots: Target
Gray Jeans: Zara TRF (I think this particular style may not be available everywhere though)
Black lace tank: Express
Green blouse: Banana Republic
Watch: Tag Hueur
Earrings: Custom


----------



## Laurie8504

bare style said:


> tank, f21.  leggings, aa.  boots, nine west.  scarf & jewelry, bare accessories.  jacket, wet seal.



Carrie, you are too cute!  The railroad tracks make a great background!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love all your outfits barestyle, they are always fabulous!!


----------



## beeziebug

loves said:


> navy chains, mbmj buckle boots, indian skirt, paul&joe sister top and the usual rings, bangles and bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would've worn a racerback cropped top under but i was late and couldn't find it, ended up with a bandeau slip over my brassiere



LOVE your style. I think I'm gonna have to hunt down that top!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Miss 2 A said:


> I LOVE your outfit chunkymonkey!
> 
> Shoppinghabbit, love your dress, it's so pretty!




thanks!!! That is a new dress and looks amazing. it actually is very flowy and longer on me but the belt makes it fit like it was made for me.


----------



## Veelyn

bare style said:


> tank, f21. leggings, aa. boots, nine west. scarf & jewelry, bare accessories. jacket, wet seal.


 
LOVEEE the outfit!


----------



## initialed

*YankeeGirl21* - Thanks. They're Minnetonka.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

hollister blue vneck shirt
micheal stars white cami
TR billy jeans

Dress down day! Whooo! We had to wear blue and white.


----------



## Brittanyy

Shasta said:


> Okay, you are seriously cute.  Darling!  If I saw you out and about I would say "Hey, cute girl, you look fabulous!"  ...


Thank you love


----------



## annemerrick

lizz said:


> Hi, ladies! Laredoute scarf cardigan, Urban Outfitters dress, cheap leggings, Target boots, and my trusty Balenciaga argent part time . You can't tell from the pic, but the boots have two brass buttons on the side.


 

I love this outfit!  The boots are gorgeous!


----------



## candypants1100

Laurie8504 said:


> Boots: Target
> Gray Jeans: Zara TRF (I think this particular style may not be available everywhere though)
> Black lace tank: Express
> Green blouse: Banana Republic
> Watch: Tag Hueur
> Earrings: Custom




LOVING this look!! Where are the boots from??


----------



## jroos




----------



## gucci lover

*jroos* - i love your sunnies.  are those chloe's?  TIA


----------



## jroos

gucci lover said:


> *jroos* - i love your sunnies. are those chloe's? TIA


 Thank you!! There vintage and the designer is Ted Lapidus!!


----------



## gucci lover

^^Oh wow, thanks! they're really nice.


----------



## JuicyBag

lizz said:


> Hi, ladies! Laredoute scarf cardigan, Urban Outfitters dress, cheap leggings, Target boots, and my trusty Balenciaga argent part time . You can't tell from the pic, but the boots have two brass buttons on the side.



Very very cute and romantic  I love your style great


----------



## initialed




----------



## loves

beeziebug said:


> LOVE your style. I think I'm gonna have to hunt down that top!


 
thanks i love this top! the back is actually open but the drapery disguises it. good luck on finding one. i would've gotten it in black but the size was too big.


----------



## Laurie8504

candypants1100 said:


> LOVING this look!! Where are the boots from??



Thank you so much!  The boots are from Target, Mossimo I think.  I actually looked for them online yesterday for a friend and couldn't find them, so they may not be in stock anymore, but it might not hurt to check in a store.

*Jroos*: You look great!  I wish I had your butt.  Not that I was looking at your butt or anything....


----------



## jroos

Laurie8504 Thank you very much! Quite funny because thats the part of the photo that bothers me the most and makes me realize I need to stay on the treadmill longer!


----------



## goetheserbe

My girlfriend (on the right side) and me (left)






Me:
- H&M Scarf
- Cinque Blazer
- H&M Shirt
- Hermès H Belt
- Prada Jeans
- Marc O Polo Shoes
- Rolex Air King

She:
Dont exactly know, mixture of cheap and expensive brands..


----------



## mastermemei

Hi guys, here's mine.
My Japanese kimono inspired top from local store Soen and bootleg jeans from jag jeans


----------



## pisdapisda79

Jross, your boots are great






[/quote]


----------



## loves

^ jross, your boots are fab


----------



## lostnexposed

bare style said:


> tank, f21.  leggings, aa.  boots, nine west.  scarf & jewelry, bare accessories.  jacket, wet seal.



I love your style! and I've been contemplating getting those leggings for some time now but I'm still not sure about how to winter-ize it.


----------



## glossie

goetheserbe said:


> My girlfriend (on the right side) and me (left)
> She:
> Dont exactly know, mixture of cheap and expensive brands..



i love her blazer and boots. 

the indian skirt looks might comfy, *loves*. i like to dress comfortably like that. pity can't really see your boots/booties.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

mastermemei said:


> Hi guys, here's mine.
> My Japanese kimono inspired top from local store Soen and bootleg jeans from jag jeans



Nice top.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

vans cardigan
micheal stars cami
flower skirt from ebay


----------



## loves

i like the flower skirt^ 

glossie love the colours you have on today, your carpet bag is great. i've been searching for one for a long time but yours is one of the two i've seen so far that i really really liked.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

goetheserbe said:


> My girlfriend (on the right side) and me (left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> - H&M Scarf
> - Cinque Blazer
> - H&M Shirt
> - Hermès H Belt
> - Prada Jeans
> - Marc O Polo Shoes
> - Rolex Air King
> 
> She:
> Dont exactly know, mixture of cheap and expensive brands..


I love you girlfriends outfit. She's a pro at layering.

Your outfit is lovely too btw lol.


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

nice jeans, initialed. 

thanks, loves. i got the comment that the colour of the dress is v bright. the carpet bag would've cost a bomb in the local vintage stores so i was very elated this is a mint one of a good size and at a great price!


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks


----------



## juu_b

initialed said:


>



i have the same jacket as you.. in brown : )
you look great !


----------



## initialed

*juu_b* - Cool! And thanks!~


----------



## nessahhh

juu_b said:


> i have the same jacket as you.. in brown : )
> you look great !



same except mines grey! lol


----------



## hairsprayhead

I'm feeling pretty casual today and I had to work, so I had to keep my outfit tame AND comfortable (I'm on my feet/running around the entire time- I'm not cut out to work a 9-5 office job, but there are times I wish I had one just so I could dress up more):






Nanette Lepore Kiss Me Quick Top
Pink tank under (to make it work appropriate)
J. Brand Lovestory Jeans
Cheapie wedge sandals
Pretty turquoise dangly earrings off of Etsy


----------



## initialed

*hairsprayhead* - You look fantastic. Those jeans look great on you!


----------



## chunkymonkey

*hairsprayhead* - i looooooooooove your outfit!!!  You look totally cute!!


----------



## glossie

you're gorgeous and great stuff you have on, hairsprayhead.


----------



## Tutu




----------



## hebden

Striped t-shirt - American Apparel
Dress with bands of lace - Barney's
Cardigan - Fred Perry
Tights - American Apparel
Zip flats - Ash


----------



## Veelyn

Hairsprayhead- Love the outfit.


----------



## Veelyn

Tutu- Cute outfit!


----------



## Veelyn

nessahhh said:


> same except mines grey! lol


 
WHAT IS that bag in your siggy? I LOVE IT!


----------



## Veelyn

Hebden- I really like your red tights. That is so cute! [And so Christmas-y]


----------



## Spo0oky

goetheserbe said:


> My girlfriend (on the right side) and me (left)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me:
> - H&M Scarf
> - Cinque Blazer
> - H&M Shirt
> - Hermès H Belt
> - Prada Jeans
> - Marc O Polo Shoes
> - Rolex Air King
> 
> She:
> Dont exactly know, mixture of cheap and expensive brands..


 
I must say... U have such a great sense of style  I love both the pieces and the way you combined them. Keep them coming


----------



## Brittanyy

Yesterday, worn to school.


----------



## world wanderer

^^^ cute shoes! whered you get them?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Brittanyy said:


> Yesterday, worn to school.



I love your style, very cute!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Love your shoes, *Brittanyy! 
*


----------



## hairsprayhead

And thanks for all the kind comments, guys.


----------



## Brittanyy

Thank you loves!
I got them at Town Shoes  I think it may be just in Canada, but I'm not sure. They came in other cute colours too.
http://www.townshoes.com/collection.asp?trend=207&David_Dixon_-_Exclusively_at_Town__women


----------



## glossie

another winner, hebden.

you can take skinnies well, Brittanyy. gorgy electric blue shoes too.


----------



## loves

i like the shot of electric blue *brittanyy*
*hebden *great tights


----------



## initialed




----------



## Little_Girly

Britanyy - love your shoes too


----------



## Miss 2 A

Brittanyy said:


> Thank you loves!
> I got them at Town Shoes  I think it may be just in Canada, but I'm not sure. They came in other cute colours too.
> http://www.townshoes.com/collection.asp?trend=207&David_Dixon_-_Exclusively_at_Town__women



I thought I saw those shoes before   Now you reminded me where, they are beautiful!!


----------



## candypants1100

Brittanyy- awesome outfit- totally something i would wear. its like the perfect mix of casual/chic


----------



## loves




----------



## stefaniarocks

Shirt: Abercrombie & Fitch

Jacket: Ralph Lauren

Scarf: Alexander McQueen

Bag. Balenciaga

Ring: Accessorize

My fashion blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## CoachGirl12

stefaniarocks said:


> Shirt: Abercrombie & Fitch
> 
> Jacket: Ralph Lauren
> 
> Scarf: Alexander McQueen
> 
> Bag. Balenciaga
> 
> Ring: Accessorize
> 
> My fashion blog: stefaniarocks.splinder.com


Your gorgeous! You are rockin that outfit, you go girl!!


----------



## HauteMama

initialed: You look great in heels and you have a great figure! You shouldn't cover up so much!

Brittanyy: LOVE your shoes!

Stafania: Love your outfit!


----------



## Trystana

*hairsprayhead*  you look EXACTLY like one actress from Croatia!!!

I can't find photo but  here is one videoclip;

http://max.tportal.hr/subPage.aspx?videoId=4922&CategoryId=0

AMAZING!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Trystana said:


> *hairsprayhead*  you look EXACTLY like one actress from Croatia!!!
> 
> I can't find photo but  here is one videoclip;
> 
> http://max.tportal.hr/subPage.aspx?videoId=4922&CategoryId=0
> 
> AMAZING!



I just clicked on the link, and I agree! Striking resemblance.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

very cute stefaniarocks!!!


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## pearlisthegurl

free people hoodie
calvin klein white tank
delias skirt
(the photo is weird, im really not that skinny)


----------



## brigadeiro

*fashionispoison*, love your hat!

*tutu*, love your cardigan & top under it, just gorgeous! Wonder what the top looks like on its own...

*brittanyy*, love the _colour_ of your shoes

*stefaniarocks*  your outfit! You sure are rocking it 





Vintage (was my mom's) dress (has subtle silver threading throughout that didn't show up in the pic.
Vintage (was also mom's, haha) chain rope belt
Dior Extreme Pythons
Chloe bracelet bag






Jaclin Chouchana racerback blouse
Sass & Bide Harem Pants
Marni patent stilettos


----------



## Brittanyy

candypants1100 said:


> Brittanyy- awesome outfit- totally something i would wear. its like the perfect mix of casual/chic


Thank you very much 
And everyone else, thank you for the shoe/skinnies comments! The color/metallic-ness of the shoes is what immediately drew me to them, and I constantly have people staring at them or complimenting me on them when I wear them out


----------



## world wanderer

stefaniarocks- love your outfit, even in abercrombie and ralph you look very euro chic, very cool!

fashionispoison- i looove your style. i want everything you wear! lol


----------



## initialed

*HauteMama* - Thank you!


----------



## HauteMama

Dress: Vintage
Cardi: Target
Boots: Invito
Bag: Coach


----------



## initialed




----------



## Miss 2 A

brigadeiro said:


> *fashionispoison*, love your hat!
> 
> *tutu*, love your cardigan & top under it, just gorgeous! Wonder what the top looks like on its own...
> 
> *brittanyy*, love the _colour_ of your shoes
> 
> *stefaniarocks*  your outfit! You sure are rocking it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage (was my mom's) dress (has subtle silver threading throughout that didn't show up in the pic.
> Vintage (was also mom's, haha) chain rope belt
> Dior Extreme Pythons
> Chloe bracelet bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaclin Chouchana racerback blouse
> Sass & Bide Harem Pants
> Marni patent stilettos



You look great! 
Where did you get your harem pants from? They're so pretty!


----------



## jackie1128

i wore this with knee high black boots


----------



## BasketballCourt

*fashionispoison*, I absolutely love that outfit! The hat, the bomber, the shoes... :okay:


----------



## glossie

you look like you have luscious raven-black hair, initialed. i like the black booties. 

love the jacket and the ribbed leggings, stefaniarocks.

i love that bag, fashionispoison. who makes it? is it a Kelly? the whole outfit rocks.


----------



## stefaniarocks

Saturday night out











Dress: Manoush

Socks: Calzedonia

Bag: Balenciaga

My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


>



I notice you often wear flats but you look amazing with heels too!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

ed hardy t
calvin klein tank
hollister jeans

hey, Im just a teen!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

JEFF dress
Zeeman belt (yes, I know )
H&M dotted tights
NeoGeardini boots


----------



## Miss 2 A

pinkgoldfish said:


> JEFF dress
> Zeeman belt (yes, I know )
> H&M dotted tights
> NeoGeardini boots



I LOVE your outfit, and I like your belt a lot. 
You look great!


----------



## Brittanyy

pearlisthegurl said:


> ed hardy t
> calvin klein tank
> hollister jeans
> 
> hey, Im just a teen!


Cute!!

ps. I'm a teen too!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Brittanyy said:


> Cute!!
> 
> ps. I'm a teen too!



Babysitting money only goes so far.
(Parents only pay for school code approved clothes)


----------



## Shasta

*Saturday night's outfit*








Vintage faux fur, exhiliration dress from target,  wolford tights, ysl heels (not pictured)


----------



## Shasta

_*Stefaniarocks-  I love your dress and tights, but I really love your haircut.  It looks so good!*_


----------



## 1DaySoon

OMG, this outfit is toooo cute!!! hope u had fun



stefaniarocks said:


> Saturday night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Manoush
> 
> Socks: Calzedonia
> 
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## initialed

*glossie* & *pinkgoldfish* - Thanks


----------



## world wanderer

shasta im loving your fauz fur jacket. i want one, but dont think i could pull it off too well. 
initialed you look really good in heels, you should wear them more!


----------



## initialed

*world wanderer* - Thank you!


----------



## Tutu

Self-made leather jacket
Rick Owens dress
Vintage Dolce & Gabbana booties

:shame:


----------



## Tutu

*initialed*, I really love your style! ..And the Rick Owens Lilies top that you had on the other day; I've got the same one


----------



## initialed

*Tutu* - Thank you so much! That leather jacket is so cool. It's so amazing that you made it!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Miss 2 A said:


> You look great!
> Where did you get your harem pants from? They're so pretty!



Thanks! I bought them online, but I'm afraid they're sold out everywhere (that I know of...) I don't know where you could find them now   They're by Sass & Bide.

*Tutu*  I can NOT believe you made that leather jacket! It's amazing! Are you a fashion designer? You are so talented! Especially since leather's not as easy to work with..I'm in awe...


----------



## Veelyn

Brig- You look gorgeous as always!

HauteMama- LOVE that outfit. It goes so well together.

Jackie- That outfit is too cute. I love it all!

Stefani- Love that whole outfit!

Initialed- You look great in heels!

Shasta- You look very chic!


----------



## Veelyn

Tutu- That outfit looks great! I can't believe you made that jacket! Its awesome. You are very talented.


----------



## bare style

dress, aa t-dress (w/diy fringe). leggings, aa lame. jacket, f21. boots, nine west. clutch, melie bianco. jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## Veelyn

Barestyle- Looking good. Love those darn boots! & that jacket!


----------



## world wanderer

Tutu said:


> Self-made leather jacket
> Rick Owens dress
> Vintage Dolce & Gabbana booties
> 
> :shame:


 

love it! can you make me one??? hehe


----------



## Veelyn

Next time I'll go with a long sleeved undershirt.


----------



## world wanderer

^^^ im in love w this color purple


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks! Me too!


----------



## HauteMama

Veelyn: Cute outfit! I love the purple and the necklace.

Bare Style: The DIY fringe on the dress makes the outfit, IMO. Great idea!

Tutu: AMAZING outfit, and you are SO talented to have made the jacket! Wow!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks!


----------



## lostnexposed

Tutu said:


> Self-made leather jacket
> Rick Owens dress
> Vintage Dolce & Gabbana booties
> 
> :shame:



wow...how did u make that jacket?? make one for me too!! hehe!


----------



## lostnexposed

bare style said:


> dress, aa t-dress (w/diy fringe). leggings, aa lame. jacket, f21. boots, nine west. clutch, melie bianco. jewelry, bare accessories.



I would never have thought to fringe my tshirt dresses. that looks cool!


----------



## E-liciOus

stefaniarocks said:


> Saturday night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Manoush
> 
> Socks: Calzedonia
> 
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


 

Yay for Calzedonia! Great socks in winter and cute bikinis in summer !
You look great btw, do you mind me asking how old you are? I kinda get the feeling that you are still pretty young, and yet you have great sense of style!


----------



## stefaniarocks

E-licious...thank you!!!!!
You're really really nice!!
I know I seem younger...I'm 23 years old!!
There's someone who thinks I'm 14!!
Kiss


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thanks!


----------



## envyme

Tutu said:


> Self-made leather jacket
> Rick Owens dress
> Vintage Dolce & Gabbana booties
> 
> :shame:


_
Great Jacket!!_


----------



## envyme

stefaniarocks said:


> Saturday night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Manoush
> 
> Socks: Calzedonia
> 
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com



_I  Manoush!!! They make the most whimsical items!!_


----------



## envyme

Veelyn said:


> Next time I'll go with a long sleeved undershirt.



_I love the purple & grey combination!_


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks!


----------



## aliwishesbear

Tutu said:


> Self-made leather jacket
> Rick Owens dress
> Vintage Dolce & Gabbana booties
> 
> :shame:



I love that jacket!  make me one too!!


----------



## world wanderer

bare style said:


> dress, aa t-dress (w/diy fringe). leggings, aa lame. jacket, f21. boots, nine west. clutch, melie bianco. jewelry, bare accessories.


 

hey barestyle it looks like that guy down the street is checking you out! lol


----------



## world wanderer

this outfit i wore today to classes. i finally got around to posting my morning after mini i got in vegas a few weeks ago. i absolutely love it


tshirt- zipper thrift store in germany i believe
jeans- james jeans
shoes- keds
necklace- oldnavy
bag- rebecca minkof


----------



## initialed




----------



## Tutu

Thanks to: aliwishesbear, envyme, lostnexposed, hautemama, initialed, brigadeiro, veelyn and world wanderer!! 

I can take orders for a jacket, as long as the price is negotiated


----------



## glossie

i recall you said you work in a kitchen, Tutu. yes? anyways, i like your style. how great to know how to sew your own clothes 

love those tan boots, initialed.


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Liquid leggings bought in Camden Town

Sweater bought in Forte Market

Top bought in New York

...too cosmopolitan!!

Bag: Balenciaga

My fashion blog stefaniarocks.splinder.com

Kiss!


----------



## glammm

^ I wish I could read what your blog says :/


----------



## Blackpatent

That's a beautiful shade of lipstick!


----------



## E-liciOus

stefaniarocks said:


> E-licious...thank you!!!!!
> You're really really nice!!
> I know I seem younger...I'm 23 years old!!
> There's someone who thinks I'm 14!!
> Kiss


 
Oh, you're my age then, I turn 23 in december...


----------



## Veelyn

Casual


----------



## pinkgoldfish

stefaniarocks said:


> Liquid leggings bought in Camden Town
> 
> Sweater bought in Forte Market
> 
> Top bought in New York
> 
> ...too cosmopolitan!!
> 
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> Kiss!



Gorgeous, I love the sweater! Any chance to get that online?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Veelyn said:


> Casual


 
That's such a cute jacket!! Where is that from if i may ask?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


>


 
Love the boots!!


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## Veelyn

Pinkgoldfish- Thanks! Its from Marshalls actually. $19.99 baby!


----------



## Shasta

*Stefaniarocks*-  I have those same pants (you look gorgeous)  I haven't worn them yet, do they get hot?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

School Outfit
White Ralph Lauren shirt (I have a big chest for my size so the buttons bunch)
I wanted to wear some kind of sweater vest but mine were not clean, SO I just wore a navy tank top
Old Navy high waist-ed khaki skirt

Paired them with brown fake moccasins from nine west


----------



## socalgem

Love the hair and attitude. Great outfit too.



Shasta said:


> *Saturday night's outfit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage faux fur, exhiliration dress from target,  wolford tights, ysl heels (not pictured)


----------



## Shasta

*Thank you SOCALGEM!*


----------



## Bentley4Bags

stefaniarocks said:


> Saturday night out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Manoush
> 
> Socks: Calzedonia
> 
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com



*I ABSOLUTELY ADORE your hair!!!! It is stunning!!!!*


----------



## initialed

*pinkgoldfish* - Thank you!


----------



## icechampagne

Not today's outfit but last week..I was just wearing all black inside. 











This is the bracelet


----------



## Brittanyy

My dad sent me on a random shopping adventure while he played poker with his friends last night, and I bought the top and shoes and decided to wear them to a movie tonight [also picked up a new eyeliner, but that doesn't count  ] its a little hard to tell in the picture, but they're a VERY bright, almost candy apple red, loves it!


----------



## initialed

*Brittanyy* - Those jeans look good! Where are they from?


----------



## Veelyn

Initialed- Like the outfit! That shimmery gold is so cute!

icechampagne- Love the coat and accessories!

Brittany- I really like how you paired the black and gray with bright red shoes. Your outfit is super cute!


----------



## glossie

Brittanyy - you really can take skinnies well. i'd like to know too who makes the jeans. gorgeous red shoes!


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thank you!


----------



## juu_b

icechampagne said:


> Not today's outfit but last week..I was just wearing all black inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bracelet



i LOVE your jacket, where is it from?


----------



## Miss 2 A

Brittanyy said:


> My dad sent me on a random shopping adventure while he played poker with his friends last night, and I bought the top and shoes and decided to wear them to a movie tonight [also picked up a new eyeliner, but that doesn't count  ] its a little hard to tell in the picture, but they're a VERY bright, almost candy apple red, loves it!




You look so pretty in your outfit, love the shoes .. where did you get them from if you don't mind me asking.  I think you've inspired me to at least try skinny jeans (I'll give it a shot and see how it goes  )


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

initialed said:


> *pinkgoldfish* - Thank you!



You look great! Love the cardigan with skinnies!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Brittanyy said:


> My dad sent me on a random shopping adventure while he played poker with his friends last night, and I bought the top and shoes and decided to wear them to a movie tonight [also picked up a new eyeliner, but that doesn't count  ] its a little hard to tell in the picture, but they're a VERY bright, almost candy apple red, loves it!



Love the look-esp the red pumps! (I love the gray skinnies look too, since I'm a pink girl, I usually pair mine with fuchsia or pink pumps.)You're cute!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

world wanderer said:


> this outfit i wore today to classes. i finally got around to posting my morning after mini i got in vegas a few weeks ago. i absolutely love it
> 
> 
> tshirt- zipper thrift store in germany i believe
> jeans- james jeans
> shoes- keds
> necklace- oldnavy
> bag- rebecca minkof



I don't think I've ever seen your pics posts...you look so cute! Love the bag of course!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Veelyn said:


> Casual



Veelyn, you know exactly what works for you! I love that! 

The jeans look fantastic on you..the jacket's so cute..and the flats-sooo cute!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

pearlisthegurl said:


> School Outfit
> White Ralph Lauren shirt (I have a big chest for my size so the buttons bunch)
> I wanted to wear some kind of sweater vest but mine were not clean, SO I just wore a navy tank top
> Old Navy high waist-ed khaki skirt
> 
> Paired them with brown fake moccasins from nine west



cute outfit!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

My daughter and I this past weekend...A Halloween event.. 

Roberto Cavalli Sunglasses
Express Tee shirt/Target Tank
VS Leggings
Vintage gold belt


----------



## Veelyn

Hey girl! I was wonderin when you would post your next outfit! You all look so cute. You're daughter has a very fashionable mommy!


----------



## Veelyn

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Veelyn, you know exactly what works for you! I love that!
> 
> The jeans look fantastic on you..the jacket's so cute..and the flats-sooo cute!


 
Thank you!  The jeans are actually too big believe it or not, they were pulled half away up my stomach! LOL!



Initialed- YW


----------



## glossie

i can't get over how gorgy you are, MissPinkBarbie. that you in the avatar?


----------



## bare style

tank & jeans, f21. shoes (worn with socks), steve madden. jacket, abercrombie (from a zillion years ago). handbag, melie bianco from bare accessories. jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I really like that outfit! It all looks great. The jean jacket looks soo comfy.


----------



## initialed

*MissPinkBarbie* - Thanks!


----------



## BellaChic

I'm wearing a black & white polka dotted top from Newport News, a black & white belt also from Newport News, a grey flared skirt from Wet Seal, Green Peep Toe Nine West Heels and a black patent bag. Very fifties chic. Saw the outfit in a magazine and loved the way it was put together.


----------



## YankeeGirl21

you ladies all look so great!!! I've been lurking around this thread for awhile..maybe I will post soon


----------



## Veelyn

^ Definitely 

We don't bite.


----------



## jroos




----------



## pearlisthegurl

jroos

love the bag


----------



## HauteMama

bare style: I LOVE the shoes with the socks and the bag!

jroos: The whole look is fantastic, from the hat to the glasses to the jacket to the ankle boots!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPinkBarbie said:


> My daughter and I this past weekend...A Halloween event..
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Sunglasses
> Express Tee shirt/Target Tank
> VS Leggings
> Vintage gold belt


You look so gorgeous MissPink! I hope I can get a figure like yours when I have a kid someday!  Love all your outfits you post on here!


----------



## Brittanyy

Thank you for the lovely compliments ladies 
The shoes are from Aldo in Canada and the skinnies are from, I think Sirens, but I'm not 100%, but I believe the designer is Seductions.
Sorry I'm not exactly sure, but my mom bought them for me awhile back :shame:


----------



## jroos

pearlisthegurl and hautemama- Thank you very much!!


----------



## sweet_pees

MissPinkBarbie said:


> My daughter and I this past weekend...A Halloween event..
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Sunglasses
> Express Tee shirt/Target Tank
> VS Leggings
> Vintage gold belt


 
i love your outfit esp the boots! i still cant believe you're a mom, look at your body!


----------



## sweet_pees

initialed said:


>


 
these boots are to die for!!!


----------



## initialed

*sweet_pees* -  Thank you!


----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


>



love the boots 
just wondering, but where did you get the jacket? and what brand is it?
thanksssss


----------



## initialed

*nessahhh* - Thanks, the top is from Aritzia.


----------



## glossie

i like your loafers, initialed. the scarf is separate from the long shrug, eh? and where did you get the tan boots? thanks.

i adore your weitzman boots, jroos. the blue chloe is electric indeed. i like your random pics in your blog. i'll be visiting it more often soon. thanks for the inspiration. 
and yay - cheaper thai soup now! i personally prefer the clear type - just as spicy and sourish


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks! And yes, the scarf is separate from the sweatshirt. The tan boots are Loeffler Randall.


----------



## loves

*initialed*, i love those boots too.
*misspinkbarbie*, you and your daughter's gorgeous! i love looking at fashionable mummies
*jroos*, great outfit! love the pop of blue
*brittany* nice shoes!

today, beige leather slides not shown


----------



## jroos

Glossie-Thank you very much for the lovely compliments! Also, thanks for visiting my blog. I'm glad it ws inspirational, I love to hear that!! = )
loves-Thank you very much!!


----------



## Tutu

Wow the scarf makes me look pregnant O_O


----------



## Shivadiva

Tutu said:


> Wow the scarf makes me look pregnant O_O


 
you´re far away from looking pregnant  love the WC Speedy with your black outfit!


----------



## Shasta

*I love your look Tutu!  You are always so chic.*


----------



## asl_bebes

Tutu said:


> Wow the scarf makes me look pregnant O_O


 
Love this look ... I would have never thought of using my WC speedy with an all black outfit!  You look fab, love your taste!


----------



## Tutu

_*Thanks girls! *_


----------



## BasketballCourt

Tutu said:


> Wow the scarf makes me look pregnant O_O


 
 The definition of chic! Love it.


----------



## Laurie8504

MissPinkBarbie said:


> My daughter and I this past weekend...A Halloween event..
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Sunglasses
> Express Tee shirt/Target Tank
> VS Leggings
> Vintage gold belt



what boots are these?  they're cute!


----------



## world wanderer

today i wore this to class...
leather jacket: guess
cashmere sweater: bcbg
jeans: james jeans
shoes: jcrew
bag: RM MAM


----------



## WGS

lululemon sweats....the beauty of working from home.


----------



## Veelyn

Comfy as usual


----------



## muigee

MissPinkBarbie said:


> My daughter and I this past weekend...A Halloween event..
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Sunglasses
> Express Tee shirt/Target Tank
> VS Leggings
> Vintage gold belt


 
Everyone looks great!
MissPinkBarbie: you are one smoookin mama!


----------



## Veelyn

Tutu- Your outfit is very chic! Love the LV!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Veelyn said:


> Comfy as usual


Your outfit does look really comfortable Veelyn, LOVE it!! You look fabulous!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Tutu - you look amazing!!  so chic!

Veelyn - you look great!  love that sweater


----------



## initialed




----------



## vlore

*Happy* *Halloween* to everyone!!!

*initialed:* love this sporty outfit! Very cute! And your boots are fab! 

*veelyn: *I just love your buckle flats! They look like a pair of Anya Hindmarch ones that I want . And your gray sweater-vest is great! 

*misspinkbarbie:* you look svelte! Love this all-black outfit on you & the detail of the gold belt 

*tutu: *first of all- YOU DON'T LOOK PREGNANT!!!  You look awesome!!! I always love all of your outfits!!! And your Watercolor Speedy is !!!

*worldwanderer:* you look fab!!! I love your black jacket & your skinny jeans!!! Love this look! 

*loves:* the shawl gives this outfit a WOW factor! I really like it!!! You look great


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Coachgirl and Vlore! Vlore, my flats are from Torrid


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

stefaniarocks said:


> Liquid leggings bought in Camden Town
> 
> Sweater bought in Forte Market
> 
> Top bought in New York
> 
> ...too cosmopolitan!!
> 
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> My fashion blog stefaniarocks.splinder.com
> 
> Kiss!


 
You are rockin those leggings 
I went to the mall yesterday and tried on a pair in gold  black 
but I didn't get them I decided on a corset, shorts and sexy stockings with ankle boots for this party i'm going to tommorow.


----------



## Tutu

Thanks again for the lovely comments! I'm almost the same as before, only this time with a dress:







(Better pictures of the dress: http://www.burdastyle.com/creations/show/13517)


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

glossie said:


> i can't get over how gorgy you are, MissPinkBarbie. that you in the avatar?



Thanks darling!  Yes, that's me in my avatar! (decked out my fav color too! )


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Veelyn said:


> Hey girl! I was wonderin when you would post your next outfit! You all look so cute. You're daughter has a very fashionable mommy!



thanks Veelyn, you're always so sweet!


----------



## Tutu

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Thanks darling!  Yes, that's me in my avatar! (decked out my fav color too! )



That is one hot avatar you've got!


----------



## Veelyn

MissPinkBarbie said:


> thanks Veelyn, you're always so sweet!


 

I try


----------



## Veelyn

Tutu- You made that dress? Girl you are talented! Its really cute.


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thank you!


----------



## bare style

tee & jeans, f21.  shoes, nine west.  jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## initialed




----------



## loves

thank you* vlore*


----------



## Tutu

Great outfits, bare style and initialed!!


----------



## shesnochill

Been busy but I had to post this outfit of mine up tonight 
I have more but I've been busy with moving so here's my outfit for tonight!







​
I love my shoes


----------



## initialed

*Tutu* - Thanks!


----------



## brigadeiro

Variations on an outfit as the day progressed:

Basic outfit:
Pants: Sass & Bide Harem Pants
Shoes: Dries Van Noten sandals
Singlet: SABA

Left to right jackets:

Alannah Hill silk tweed cropped jacket
Veronique Branquinho tweed jacket
Zac Posen splash print pleated silk evening jacket


----------



## glossie

another great creation of yours, Tutu.

nice one, annaversary. 

love the last bolero/jacket, brigadeiro!


----------



## bagladyseattle

MissPinkBarbie--- love all your outfit.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Quick put together outfit yesterday trick or treat yesterday.

Banana Republic cardigan
Target knited dress
Nordstrom tight
Nordstrom scarf
Born boots


----------



## deeliciouz

had to comment 






^  you look great *blseattle*! your baby (bumblebee) is the cutest!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

^^ So precious.


----------



## shoebuyer37

^^^Cute outfit, adorable baby!


----------



## L-U-V-Purses

Since it's wet and rainy I am wearing my Candies jeans, Target blue tank, and my rainbow/clouds jacket from Urban Outfitters.  Also, Pink Cookie socks, All Star black Converse (Would be wearing grey Uggs if my parents would just agree...I earned them!), and probably my B. Makowsky bag, since it's raining and I can't get my Juicy wet.


----------



## Veelyn

Anna- Are those the Nine West Heech's? 

If so, I have them, and love them too! Girl, did you ever find that sweater you were looking for? I have been seeing them everywhere and thinking of you! haha.


----------



## shesnochill

Veelyn said:


> Anna- Are those the Nine West Heech's?
> 
> If so, I have them, and love them too! Girl, did you ever find that sweater you were looking for? I have been seeing them everywhere and thinking of you! haha.



Yup 
I definetly can't afford the Balenciaga ones 

NO~
I didn't get one yet 
All the ones I've seen are either TOO BIG or HORRIBLE MATERIAL, so I am still looking!
I'm a short gal and the sides drop down to my knees!!!

P.S. I got my Heech's on sale btw! They were originally like 79.99 I think? And I got them for 59.99 randomly one day at the mall after work


----------



## pearlisthegurl

ridiculous Halloween costume 08', Jacqueline Kennedy

My sister is in one


----------



## brigadeiro

glossie said:


> love the last bolero/jacket, brigadeiro!



Thanks *glossie*! :shame: I would _love_ to wear them with distressed jeans and white tank top, but alas, I've gained 10kgs in the last year, and after purchasing one pair of 'fat jeans' after another, I cannot fit the last pair of jeans I bought :cry:


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

that's newly-wedded bliss for you, brigadeiro  i wish i have meat on the right places, then i'd look luscious in harem pants and bolero. what's your usual size? i think you need only lose a coupla kilos, not more! 

trying out this vintage romper suit (cardi is separate and not vintage; original one is a long short-sleeved coat). shoes are vintage too and happen to match with my cardi. i'm not an accessories person although i wish i was, so it's very raw and bare. any suggestions? is silver or gold better?   
















one day, when i have gathered enough nerves, i'll wear rubber bands or leg warmers with the romper. i've tried with rubber pants. i call them ali baba pants - less risque than harem pants?


----------



## stefaniarocks

*Glamm, Blackpatent, Bentley4bags*: Thank you...too sweet!!

*Pinkgoldfish*: No, I think that the sweater is not available online, beacause I bought it in a market and there is no brand!!

*Fabulousity*: Corset, shorts, ankle boots...great outfit for a party!!






Liquid leggings: bought in Camden town, London

Sweater: Via Trieste 54

New bag: Zara






My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/


----------



## pearlisthegurl

stefaniarocks said:


> Liquid leggings: bought in Camden town, London
> 
> Sweater: Via Trieste 54
> 
> New bag: Zara
> 
> http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/



love the bag!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Thanks!!!!

....me too!!


----------



## Trystana

*bagladyseattle* you two are so cute!


----------



## world wanderer

i wore this out the other night to the bar with my boyfriend

leggings: f21
leather boots: stevemadden
jacket: oldnavy kids 
sweater: old navy
tank: banana republic
bag: rebecca minkoff mam


----------



## CoachGirl12

LOVE your outfit world, very pretty!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

gap sweater
free people skirt
bow flats from old navy
betsey johnson bag


----------



## lizz

Charlotte Russe green top, Old Navy trouser jeans, Urban Outfitters flats, bbag.


----------



## jroos




----------



## initialed




----------



## Shasta

_*CaaaaUUUUTTTE Initialed!  Lookin' skinny in your skinnies!*_


----------



## initialed

*Shasta* - Thanks so much!!


----------



## world wanderer

jroos- your boots are awesome! whered you get them?


----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## fashionispoison




----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, what's that last jacket?


----------



## Shivadiva

[/quote]

 your boots!


----------



## jroos

World wanderer-Thank you! There Christian Louboutin!
Shivadiva-Thank you so much!!


----------



## Vivianan




----------



## Vivianan




----------



## Veelyn

annaversary said:


> Yup
> I definetly can't afford the Balenciaga ones
> 
> NO~
> I didn't get one yet
> All the ones I've seen are either TOO BIG or HORRIBLE MATERIAL, so I am still looking!
> I'm a short gal and the sides drop down to my knees!!!
> 
> P.S. I got my Heech's on sale btw! They were originally like 79.99 I think? And I got them for 59.99 randomly one day at the mall after work


 
Cool! I found mine on ebay recently for $159.99, I talked her down to $100 + free shipping, AND I got $30 from live. So, I got them for $70!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Hey here's some pics of me On Saturday night, I was rockstar chic


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## CoachGirl12

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey here's some pics of me On Saturday night, I was rockstar chic
> 
> View attachment 585664
> 
> 
> View attachment 585669


LOVE it Faulousity! You pull it off really well!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> LOVE it Faulousity! You pull it off really well!


 

Awww thanks! I was really paranoid about it but my sister and cousin convinced me.


----------



## Veelyn

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey here's some pics of me On Saturday night, I was rockstar chic
> 
> View attachment 585664
> 
> 
> View attachment 585669


 
Awww dont you look sexy!


----------



## Veelyn

SLCsocialite said:


>


 
You look great


----------



## pearlisthegurl

lacoste denim skirt
american eagle pink button down
green fresh produce tank
kitson shoes.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

CoachGirl12,, sweet_pees,, loves,, muigee,, vlore,, tutu,, bagladyseattle 
---*Thanks so much! *

laurie8504 -I got them from ebay..


----------



## gucci lover

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Hey here's some pics of me On Saturday night, I was rockstar chic
> 
> View attachment 585664
> 
> 
> View attachment 585669


 
you look great!  the look is very Rihanna


----------



## KristyDarling

Vivianan said:


>



LOVE this jacket!! Who is the designer?


----------



## gucci lover

*viviana* - you should def post in the chanel action thread


----------



## littlefish

*viviana...*i love both of your chanel bags. you really have a great collection of chanel !!!!You look great with your outfit!!!


----------



## fantasiatzu

For today...


----------



## fantasiatzu

MissPinkBarbie said:


> My daughter and I this past weekend...A Halloween event..
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Sunglasses
> Express Tee shirt/Target Tank
> VS Leggings
> Vintage gold belt




WOW you are 1 hot mama! And you have a kid, wow!
Wonder when I can wear something like that and look as good, sigh..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Veelyn and Gucci Lover~ Thanks


----------



## Veelyn

Yw


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I wore my normal school clothes today.
the only thing different was that I modeled my new headband. I made it!


----------



## *brittany*

u made that? how awesome! it turned out soooooo good!


----------



## bare style

tee, urban.  jeans, f21.  shoes, aldo.  scarf, street vendor in soho.  bag, vintage.  necklace, bare accessories.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*brittany* said:


> u made that? how awesome! it turned out soooooo good!



thanks! I think ill make a bunch and sell it on etsy. I just dont know how to price them!


----------



## Tracy

wow! i just looked through the last 20 or so pages and i love everyone's style!!

*carrie~* i aspire to dress as cute/fashionable as you, and i love your blog!


----------



## Veelyn

bare style said:


> tee, urban. jeans, f21. shoes, aldo. scarf, street vendor in soho. bag, vintage. necklace, bare accessories.


 
This outfit is so simple and cute. Love the shoes and the pink scarf!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Thank you Veelyn


----------



## *brittany*

pearlisthegurl said:


> thanks! I think ill make a bunch and sell it on etsy. I just dont know how to price them!


 
thats a great idea!  urban outfitters has similar ones for $24 so as long as you keep the price below that i think you'll sell a bunch   good luck


----------



## Veelyn

Yw SLC. 

Another great outfit!  You have great style.


----------



## Veelyn

My hoodie today. I just love it. The rest of the outfit was jeans! lol.


----------



## pekie

Vivianan said:


>


 

I love your dress/top, where is it from?


----------



## *brittany*

Vee, that hoodie is sooooo awesome!  it!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Today...going to VOTE! 

Dior Glossies Sunglasses
J Brand jeans
Botkier bag










Btw, how cute is my daughter's rockin shirt..it's Rolling stones!


----------



## BellaChic

[/IMG]


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^That bag is beautiful!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Brittany! 

PinkBarbie- Cute outfit! There's your cutie daughter again!

BellaChic- Great outfit! What bag is that?


----------



## loves

_early 70s dress + leather wedges + prune bag_


----------



## Perfect Day

Bellachic - love ya bag


----------



## BellaChic

Perfect Day said:


> Bellachic - love ya bag


 
Thanks honey. Its a Jessica Simpson bag. Got it from Dillards some months ago for only like $120 something. I love it.


----------



## Karen5000

fashionispoison said:


>



amazing style! love it! who makes your black blazer?


----------



## Veelyn

BellaChic said:


> Thanks honey. Its a Jessica Simpson bag. Got it from Dillards some months ago for only like $120 something. I love it.


 
I knew it looked like it, I was looking at them this weekend. They were really cute.


----------



## sunbeamy




----------



## CoachGirl12

sunbeamy said:


>


^^^Sunbeamy, that red dress looks killer on you! Love 'em all! Gorgeous!


----------



## Saray

Hello girls!  






Rag and Bone dress, Marc Marc Jacobs flats and Vanessa Bruno tote.


----------



## xi_captain

sunbeamy said:


>


 
Love all of them. You look amazing! Though, my favorite is the last one. Who's the designer of that one?


----------



## clb1968

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Today...going to VOTE!
> 
> Dior Glossies Sunglasses
> J Brand jeans
> Botkier bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, how cute is my daughter's rockin shirt..it's Rolling stones!


 


your daughter is adorable.


----------



## Lec8504

sunbeamy said:


>



I LOVE LOVE the 1st and 3rd dress, you have an enviable figure


----------



## Spo0oky

sunbeamy said:


>


 
Great as always sunbeamy


----------



## Veelyn

Saray- That outfit looks so comfy and casual!

Sunbeamy- Love your outfits!


----------



## glossie

lovely vintage one, sunbeamy *wink*

i love your vintage dress, loves! do you have another shot? heh, you probably knew the taupe lindy offers more contrast  i like this H style.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Saray said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone dress, Marc Marc Jacobs flats and Vanessa Bruno tote.


 
cute! Are the shoes in your avatr yours? if so, please do post an outfit pic with them!


----------



## Alva

My work outfit today: vintage dress green (sleves) with blue and Nine West. shoes.


----------



## Laurie8504

^^Cute!!  Those shoes are darling.


----------



## Amywilliams

Not posted on here in a long time!
So, heres a couple of recent looks - 








First - Sheer shirt by DKNY, Vintage Belt and dress by Topshop
Second - Dress by The Row, Cardigan by All Saints, Scarf by Sportmax and bag by Givenchy 
Loads more pictures in my blog!


----------



## BellaChic

Alva said:


> My work outfit today: vintage dress green (sleves) with blue and Nine West. shoes.


 
I love  shoes. Did you get them recently?


----------



## Veelyn

Alva- Cute outfit.


----------



## hairsprayhead

BellaChic said:


> I love  shoes. Did you get them recently?



I agree!  Those shoes are DARLING!


----------



## hairsprayhead

*Amywilliams-* You have the perfect coloring/skin tone to pull off black.  You look great!


----------



## hairsprayhead

A few simple (cozy) outfits from yesterday:











Nothing fancy, it was a lowkey day of getting over a bad hangover for me.


----------



## BellaChic

hairsprayhead said:


> A few simple (cozy) outfits from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy, it was a lowkey day of getting over a bad hangover for me.


 
you look sooo cute. love the outfit.


----------



## Alva

BellaChic said:


> I love  shoes. Did you get them recently?


 
Thanks so much Bella Chic

Yes i buyed for my brithday in august!!! Are Bilson Nine West (multi leather)!! Are still in Amazon.com and Shopping.com


----------



## Alva

Veelyn said:


> Alva- Cute outfit.


 Thanks Veelyn, so sweet.


----------



## BellaChic

Alva said:


> Yes i buyed for my brithday in august!!! Are Bilson Nine West (multi leather)!! Are still in Amazon.com and Shopping.com


 
I bought the shoes today from Amazon!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

lovely dress, Alva.

love your style, Amywilliams! 

and you're seriously gorgeous, hairsprayhead. love your easy (cozy) style too.


----------



## katelynnl

sunbeamy said:


>


 
Wow, I really really like the red dress on you! You look great!


----------



## sunbeamy

*katelynnl, Spoky,  Veelyn, glossie, CoachGirl12, Lec8504  * : Thank you ladies for your kind words.

*xi_captain *: Thank you!! Is a vintage dress:shame:

*hairsprayhead* : Gorgeous! you are hot-hot HOT!! I love your style!


----------



## mordant

i was channeling my inner blair waldorf today. (please excuse the brightness in my brother's messy room and the mirror)


----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


>


 
Love the flats and cardigan!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Amywilliams said:


> Not posted on here in a long time!
> So, heres a couple of recent looks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First - Sheer shirt by DKNY, Vintage Belt and dress by Topshop
> Second - Dress by The Row, Cardigan by All Saints, Scarf by Sportmax and bag by Givenchy
> Loads more pictures in my blog!


 
Love those shoes, who are they by?


----------



## nordia5

LOVE the jacket! Do you mind me asking where'd you get it?



SLCsocialite said:


> Thank you Veelyn


----------



## BellaChic

I know this thread is for what you wore today, but I need help with this outfit that I founf at Talbots. Do you ladies think it is age-appropriate for a 24 year old? I thought it was really cute, but I don't want to come off looking old and dowdy. And if it is age approrpriate, do you prefer the pink ballet flats or the black ballet flats? Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## mzshirls

BellaChic said:


> I know this thread is for what you wore today, but I need help with this outfit that I founf at Talbots. Do you ladies think it is age-appropriate for a 24 year old? I thought it was really cute, but I don't want to come off looking old and dowdy. And if it is age approrpriate, do you prefer the pink ballet flats or the black ballet flats? Thanks for your help!!!


 
I think the dress is cute, maybe to make it look younger do a short sleeve (maybe boat neck) and not a turtleneck? Maybe heels as well? Just my opinion though.  For some reason i think the pink turtle neck just makes the outfit seem "older".


----------



## Veelyn

YW all!

Hairsprayhead- Cute outfit with the vest..


----------



## BellaChic

mzshirls said:


> I think the dress is cute, maybe to make it look younger do a short sleeve (maybe boat neck) and not a turtleneck? Maybe heels as well? Just my opinion though. For some reason i think the pink turtle neck just makes the outfit seem "older".


 

Thanks for the advice. i was trying to think of ways to make it look Sex and the City.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

mzshirls said:


> I think the dress is cute, maybe to make it look younger do a short sleeve (maybe boat neck) and not a turtleneck? Maybe heels as well? Just my opinion though. For some reason i think the pink turtle neck just makes the outfit seem "older".


 
I like it a lot and would opt for the black flats. Too much pink otherwise...

You can make it younger by adding a bag/belf/accesories. I don't know if that's you in the pic but I would opt for a hairstyle that's more loose and voluminous.


----------



## BellaChic

pinkgoldfish said:


> I like it a lot and would opt for the black flats. Too much pink otherwise...
> 
> You can make it younger by adding a bag/belf/accesories. I don't know if that's you in the pic but I would opt for a hairstyle that's more loose and voluminous.


 

No that is not me. I got it off the website. I haven't bought the outfit yet. I wanted to get ya'lls opinions first.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

BellaChic said:


> No that is not me. I got it off the website. I haven't bought the outfit yet. I wanted to get ya'lls opinions first.


 
It's really nice, especially the skirt!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Rainy day












	 			Dress: Urban Outfitters
 Boots: Colors of California
 Hat: H&M


My fashion blog http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/


----------



## Veelyn

^cute!


----------



## glossie

BellaChic said:


> And if it is age approrpriate, do you prefer the pink ballet flats or the black ballet flats?



aye to black shoes. classic is ageless so i wouldn't be bothered by the age appropriateness factor. i'd bother about appropriateness when considering the occasion. wearing a different do sure helps, as suggested by pinkgoldfish. hths.


----------



## *brittany*

*hairsprayhead*- what kind of camera do you use? your pictures are amazing!


----------



## Veelyn

initialed said:


>


 
Cute sweater. Love the jeans!


----------



## hairsprayhead

*brittany* said:


> *hairsprayhead*- what kind of camera do you use? your pictures are amazing!



Thanks!  It's just a Canon Rebel XT with a 50mm 1.8n lens (which was only $80) stuck on it.

It's a good camera.  Mine is about three years old (and I bought it off my sister for a steal!) so I'll probably upgrade within the next year.  We'll see.


----------



## Shasta

_*I was going to ask you that too Chloe, I really need a new camera!  Your pics are so clear and vibrant.*_


----------



## Tracy

BellaChic said:


> I know this thread is for what you wore today, but I need help with this outfit that I founf at Talbots. Do you ladies think it is age-appropriate for a 24 year old? I thought it was really cute, but I don't want to come off looking old and dowdy. And if it is age approrpriate, do you prefer the pink ballet flats or the black ballet flats? Thanks for your help!!!



this is cute, but i would wear black patent or pink patent sky high heels!


----------



## lizz

Alva said:


> My work outfit today: vintage dress green (sleves) with blue and Nine West. shoes.


 
Thanks for posting this! I just bought these shoes because of you. I love them!!!!


----------



## fantasiatzu

My bag with the outfit is a present it's an airbrush of Multi BIS HOF Ph Gr Ch Fantasi's Wild is My Heart.

The shoes I got On Pedder REd in HK.

Dress I think is Ann taylor Loft.


----------



## fantasiatzu

Ummm not sure about the outfit - can I wear those patterend tights with that dress? and not look too looney?


----------



## Shivadiva

Amywilliams said:


> Not posted on here in a long time!
> So, heres a couple of recent looks -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First - Sheer shirt by DKNY, Vintage Belt and dress by Topshop
> Second - Dress by The Row, Cardigan by All Saints, Scarf by Sportmax and bag by Givenchy
> Loads more pictures in my blog!


 
Your Givenchy Bag is sooooooo gorgeous


----------



## initialed

*pinkgoldfish* & *Veelyn* - Thanks!


----------



## vlore

*Hi everyone! *Posting several pics (all from a recent vaca)




Banana Republic silk dress + black cardigan
CL Simple Pumps in nude
Balenciaga black GGH Wristlet





Kay Unger dress
Carolee necklace





BR blue jersey dress
Balenciaga black GGH Wristlet





BR black cashmere dress
Alessandro Dell'Acqua shoes
Balenciaga black GGH Wristlet


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

hairsprayhead, love your outfits, and your photos look so professional, i wish i could take photos like yours!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my most recent outfit:
Mollini boots 
Camilla & Marc Jacoba pants 
Supre singlet 
Corpus University cardigan
peacock necklace
Chloe baby paddington


----------



## hairsprayhead

Brasilian_Babe said:


> hairsprayhead, love your outfits, and your photos look so professional, i wish i could take photos like yours!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awww, thanks!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Shasta said:


> _*I was going to ask you that too Chloe, I really need a new camera!  Your pics are so clear and vibrant.*_



Awww, thanks darling!  And I'm still here- I switched my blog addy.  The one in my signature is correct now.  And should be for a long time.


----------



## Koobaholic

sunbeamy said:


>


 

I really really really like your red dress!!
Looks so gorgeous


----------



## vlore

I guess my pics didn't post...here we go again




BR black cashmere dress
Alessandro Dell'Acqua shoes
Balenciaga black GGH Wristlet 	





Kay Unger dress
Carolee necklace





Banana Republic silk dress + black cardigan
CL Simple Pumps in nude
Balenciaga black GGH Wristlet





BR blue dress
Balenciaga black GGH Wristlet


----------



## stl

Here's what I wore on Saturday to a sushi restaurant with my bf. Nothing special, but I am kind of bored at work, so decided to post anyway. Oh and sorry for the mess in my room, I was sort of in a hurry:


----------



## Koobaholic

vlore, you have many pretty dresses!!! I especially like that black and white floral print one...

stl, you look absolutely cute  I'm sure your bf loved your look


----------



## envyme

Girl, you look fantastic!!! What is your secret to losing the baby weight? Inquiring minds would LOVE to know!




Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my most recent outfit:
> Mollini boots
> Camilla & Marc Jacoba pants
> Supre singlet
> Corpus University cardigan
> peacock necklace
> Chloe baby paddington


----------



## glossie

your floral dress are so pretty, vlore. stuff of feminity  i really like the blue BR dress.


----------



## loves

*vlore* lovely dresses. i love the black and white floral, it really looks good on you. the necklace goes really well with it. i always have a problem accessorising dresses like that so i usually leave my decollette unadorned. must try something similar next time. ditto for the pink floral. your ggh wristlet, refreshing choice to see a rugged clutch instead of the typical dainty ones.
*brasilianbabe* great necklace and oh look at your shoe cupboard!
*stl* nice and simple

last week _looking at the pic i think a daintier shoe might look better but i felt like wearing boots and so i did. paul&joe top + laundry dress pants + mbmj boots + prune lindy + usual accessorries_


----------



## alfiebach

loves said:


> *vlore* lovely dresses. i love the black and white floral, it really looks good on you. the necklace goes really well with it. i always have a problem accessorising dresses like that so i usually leave my decollette unadorned. must try something similar next time. ditto for the pink floral. your ggh wristlet, refreshing choice to see a rugged clutch instead of the typical dainty ones.
> *brasilianbabe* great necklace and oh look at your shoe cupboard!
> *stl* nice and simple
> 
> last week _looking at the pic i think a daintier shoe might look better but i felt like wearing boots and so i did. paul&joe top + laundry dress pants + mbmj boots + prune lindy + usual accessorries_


 As always, you look so comfortable, but stylish, it always works for you


----------



## loves

^*alfiebach *thanks v much!


----------



## jackie1128

Here is my outfit for the day (and my DIY Tshirt!):





and a close up on the shirt:


----------



## glossie

^well done! i love your blazer and booties too!


----------



## MonAmie

Had a meeting at work today.













Blazer, Bik Bok.
Scarf, Pieces.
Jeans, HM.
Blouse, HM.
Bag, Marc Jacobs.
Flats, Marc Jacobs.
Clock, Casio.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

^^MonAmie, Very cute outfit! Love the flats and the bag!


----------



## alfiebach

jackie1128 said:


> Here is my outfit for the day (and my DIY Tshirt!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up on the shirt:


 i like this, diy...what you cut it yourself, very clever idea


----------



## cute330xigrl

my DD yesterday - oilily. her outfit was so much more prettier than mines. lol







sequined top


----------



## *brittany*

hairsprayhead said:


> Thanks! It's just a Canon Rebel XT with a 50mm 1.8n lens (which was only $80) stuck on it.
> 
> It's a good camera. Mine is about three years old (and I bought it off my sister for a steal!) so I'll probably upgrade within the next year. We'll see.


 
thanks!   i seriously need a better camera....


----------



## Alva

lizz said:


> Thanks for posting this! I just bought these shoes because of you. I love them!!!!


 
Your welcome!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## Alva

My work outfit today.





My purple shoes





My vintage ring. Its made from thousands of glass beads





My necklace


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

^^^...LOVE the vtg ring!! And the shoes...too cute!


----------



## kirsten

MonAmie said:


> Had a meeting at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer, Bik Bok.
> Scarf, Pieces.
> Jeans, HM.
> Blouse, HM.
> Bag, Marc Jacobs.
> Flats, Marc Jacobs.
> Clock, Casio.


 
Love your outfit! Very cute!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Friday night out






	 			Pants: Bershka
Bag: Zara
Ring: Accessorize


My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## vlore

*Everyone looks awesome! The girls at tPF dress to impress!!! 
*
*Me today (didn't do much)*








*INC black leggings
Victoria's Secret white tank top
Banana Republic sweater
JCrew flip flops
LV Azur Galliera (anniversary gift from DH )*


----------



## vlore

*stefaniarocks:* ALL of your outfits are gorgeous!!! Thanks for sharing! 

*monamie:* great scarf and love your MJ!!! Your entire outfit is awesome! 

*alva:* very, very nice jewelry- especially the ring! Go purple...totally loving this color for fall!!! 

*jackie1128:* very well-made DIY shirt! I really like it! Cute outfit! 

*cute330:* your baby girl is sooo cute and sooo well-dressed!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

cute330xigrl said:


> my DD yesterday - oilily. her outfit was so much more prettier than mines. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sequined top


 
She is so cute!!!!


----------



## gucci lover

^^very very cute!  i  her outfit.  good job mom!!!


----------



## juu_b

MonAmie said:


> Had a meeting at work today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer, Bik Bok.
> Scarf, Pieces.
> Jeans, HM.
> Blouse, HM.
> Bag, Marc Jacobs.
> Flats, Marc Jacobs.
> Clock, Casio.



Love your look!
may i ask where you got the blazer? and how much it was? thanks!


----------



## MonAmie

Oh, thanks for all the nice feedback
I bought the blazer at a chain-store here in Norway that's called Bik Bok!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

jackie1128 said:


> Here is my outfit for the day (and my DIY Tshirt!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up on the shirt:


Your shirt is amazing! I love the pattern, it reminds me of as a kid when you make snowflakes out of paper! How exactly did you make it? I'm thinking I want to try this out, it doesn't look like something I can destroy too easily


----------



## snoopylaughs

the DIY white tee is awesome!


----------



## jjensen

jackie1128 said:


> Here is my outfit for the day (and my DIY Tshirt!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close up on the shirt:



Your t-shirt looks so artsy, you are very creative! 
BTW, who made your blazer? It's very cute.


----------



## glossie

MonAmie i like your getup. cool bag and blazer.

vlore i love what you wore!

cute330xigrl your DD is seriously cute!


----------



## bare style

tee & skirt, f21. jacket, wet seal. shoes, gojane. clutch, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## BellaChic

bare style said:


> tee & skirt, f21. jacket, wet seal. shoes, gojane. clutch, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.


 
cute outfit.


----------



## cute330xigrl

thanks ladies!

i keep coming back to jackie's DIY shirt. soo pretty.


----------



## Veelyn

Everyone is looking great!

Cute33- Your daughter is adorable!

Vlore- LOVE the LV. I might have to get that instead of the Azur Speedy! How was the color transfer? Anything?


----------



## Alva

Cute33: you baby girl is so beautiful!!! congrats...

My job outfit... (i have to drees formaly every day , is a little boring but is necessary. I try to wear something pretty every day)






My pale nude shoes and butterfly necklace and earrings and my flower ring.


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> Everyone is looking great!
> 
> Cute33- Your daughter is adorable!
> 
> Vlore- LOVE the LV. I might have to get that instead of the Azur Speedy! How was the color transfer? Anything?



Thanks *Veelyn*- nope, haven't noticed any color transfer...after seeing this bag, I think anything in Azur would be beautiful!


----------



## BellaChic

Alva: you have the cutest shoes. I bought those Nine West ones that you have off of Amazon. Where did you get the beige ones you have on? Lol.


----------



## Veelyn

vlore said:


> Thanks *Veelyn*- nope, haven't noticed any color transfer...after seeing this bag, I think anything in Azur would be beautiful!


 
What size is yours?


----------



## Veelyn

Alva- You look great! Love the heels.


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> What size is yours?



It's the PM. The GM is ridiculously huge.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I bet. They said since its a lighter color it makes it look even more huge. 

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread! LOL


----------



## Alva

BellaChic said:


> Alva: you have the cutest shoes. I bought those Nine West ones that you have off of Amazon. Where did you get the beige ones you have on? Lol.


 
Hi Bellachic
Thanks so much!! my shoes are usually inexpensive. This ones are Delicius, is a cheap brand but beautiful. In this site http://www.lovemyshoes.com/ you can find shoes of this brand, i dont now if these style is available , but there are beautiful things.

Kisses!!!!


----------



## Alva

Veelyn said:


> Alva- You look great! Love the heels.


 
Thak you Veelyn, you are so sweet!!!


----------



## Amywilliams

Jackie1128 - I LOVE your cut-out tee! Please explain how you made it!







Blazer by Aquascutum, Skirt and Top from AA, Vintage Boots, Sportmax Scarf and Marni Bag.


----------



## Veelyn

YW Alva!


----------



## jackie1128

*glossie, alfiebach, snoopylaughs*, thanks!  It's my first time doing something like this 
*jjensen*, I got my blazer from H&M about two years ago, and thanks!!
*cute330xigrl,* aw!  that means a lot to me! 
*queen_kitty, amywilliams *I made it using a seam ripper actually! You might want to try it on an old shirt just in case.  Basically, you slip the sharp part of the seam ripper into a part the shirt (the bigger the part you slip through, the bigger the hole), then you just push it forward so the part in the shirt rips. It doesn't take toooo long to make it (maybe an hour max? depends on what you want to do to the shirt), but it takes a lot of dedication haha  tell me how it goes if you make one! 
ooh, and *amywilliams*, I love your outfit- it looks very warm!


----------



## jackie1128

here is my outfit for today (it's very black I know, but i looove it!)





My cardigan was very boring and had some holes, so last night i decided to spice it up by adding gold buttons and removing the old black ones (and of course sewing back the holes)

Here is the closeup shot of one of the buttons  






And here is the lace detail on the gorgeous collar of my dress!


----------



## alfiebach

Alva said:


> Cute33: you baby girl is so beautiful!!! congrats...
> 
> My job outfit... (i have to drees formaly every day , is a little boring but is necessary. I try to wear something pretty every day)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pale nude shoes and butterfly necklace and earrings and my flower ring.


 love this look, also your heels, this thread gives you great idea's
cute33, dd is gorg, very cute


----------



## alfiebach

jackie1128 said:


> here is my outfit for today (it's very black I know, but i looove it!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cardigan was very boring and had some holes, so last night i decided to spice it up by adding gold buttons and removing the old black ones (and of course sewing back the holes)
> 
> Here is the closeup shot of one of the buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the lace detail on the gorgeous collar of my dress!


 thats a great idea, love the buttons.....nail polish is it OPI ??


----------



## jackie1128

*alfiebach,* hahahahah! yes it is..  Show You Care by "Nicole" by OPI


----------



## cute330xigrl

aww thank you Veelyn, jackie, Alva, & alfie!


----------



## initialed

*Amywilliams* - I love this outfit!


----------



## brigadeiro

Right now I'm wearing my 'mumu' (it's so hot, and I'm just loungeing at home, but to some people's horror, I've actually worn this outdoors  ). It's actually a traditional Malaysian silk hand-painted Batik kaftan, incredibly comfortable:




Worn with Lanvin bronze flats & Tom Binns Faux Real cuff.

Earlier I was wearing:





Akira blue pleat front dress
Prada Ming heels
Silk hand-painted batik scarf worn as obi/belt
Cute little blue fish pendant (it's 'jointed' so that it 'swishes its tail as you move) on golden chain


----------



## Alva

Brigadeiro awesome dress!!!!  Alfiebach thanks so much!!!


----------



## Veelyn

brigadeiro said:


> Earlier I was wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akira blue pleat front dress
> Prada Ming heels
> Silk hand-painted batik scarf worn as obi/belt
> Cute little blue fish pendant (it's 'jointed' so that it 'swishes its tail as you move) on golden chain


 
Love this blue dress on you! It looks great with the shoes. I like it with the belt. The scarf/belt is a great idea!


Jackie- Cute outfit! I like the all black look.


----------



## lizz

Looking good, ladies! I love everyone's unique style. Here's my Alloy dress, cheap leggings, Michelle D riding boots, and bbag.


----------



## *brittany*

amywilliams- such a cute outfit! 

brigadeiro- both outfits are awesome! i like the muumuu


----------



## initialed




----------



## Shasta

bare style said:


> tee & skirt, f21. jacket, wet seal. shoes, gojane. clutch, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.


 


You know I adore your style!  I check out your blog and your bare accessories store daily!  

Fantastic style.

-  Shasta


----------



## brigadeiro

*1st outfit:*
Dries Van Noten head-to-toe:
*Sheer black knit blouse with sequinned band (with a black top underneath) 
*Black tulip skirt with white waistband & stripe down the side
*Black buckle sandals

*2nd outfit:*
*Sass & Bide 'A little peace' sequinned Mickey Mouse tee giving a peace sign 
*Sass & Bide Harem Pants
*Costume National tux blazer
*Gucci silver peeptoe stiletto's with clear slingback


----------



## Veelyn

^ I love that first top!


----------



## Brittanyy

Not very flattering, but ah well, geeeze I was tired this morning


----------



## initialed




----------



## alfiebach

brigadeiro said:


> Right now I'm wearing my 'mumu' (it's so hot, and I'm just loungeing at home, but to some people's horror, I've actually worn this outdoors ). It's actually a traditional Malaysian silk hand-painted Batik kaftan, incredibly comfortable:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn with Lanvin bronze flats & Tom Binns Faux Real cuff.
> 
> Earlier I was wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akira blue pleat front dress
> Prada Ming heels
> Silk hand-painted batik scarf worn as obi/belt
> Cute little blue fish pendant (it's 'jointed' so that it 'swishes its tail as you move) on golden chain


 wow, great pics, very sexy i like both so cant choose, which is best


----------



## alfiebach

lizz said:


> Looking good, ladies! I love everyone's unique style. Here's my Alloy dress, cheap leggings, Michelle D riding boots, and bbag.


 , great look, love your bbag, the whole outfit works so well x


----------



## alfiebach

BRITTANY, love that look, comfy, and trendy

INTIALED, also comfy, i like the look of your chains, and cute pumps


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thank you!


----------



## Brittanyy

Thank you love


----------



## gucci lover

initialed said:


>


 
i like this.  who are your flats by?  I like the gold ones you posted as well.  Thanks so much


----------



## Amywilliams

Thanks for the comments!
Brigadeiro - I love both your looks!




Dress - Topshop
Bag - Chanel (cant be seen...)


----------



## initialed

*gucci lover* - Thanks, the black flats are Jeffrey Campbell.


----------



## gucci lover

^^thank you for your response initialed!  i've been wearing my same black tory burch flats for a year now and it's time to retire them ush:


----------



## vlore

*Everyone looks fab! *
*My outfit for tonight...out to dinner w/ DH and my new LV * 

















*Banana Republic white top + cardigan
Gap blue pants
Givenchy Wedges
LV Azur Galliera 
Margo Morrison necklaces
*


----------



## choozen1ne

I love your necklace , your new bag looks great with the outfit


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

you're looking fab, tPF ladies!  

love the scarf as belt and that blue dress is electrifying, brigadeiro 

another easy-chic getup, vlore 

some of my recent outfits:




my ma hated this. 








she liked this one much better


----------



## alfiebach

Amywilliams said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> Brigadeiro - I love both your looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - Topshop
> Bag - Chanel (cant be seen...)


 love this, i also like topshop, but bit young for me,so what chanel do you have ????


----------



## alfiebach

vlore said:


> *Everyone looks fab! *
> *My outfit for tonight...out to dinner w/ DH and my new LV *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Banana Republic white top + cardigan*
> *Gap blue pants*
> *Givenchy Wedges*
> *LV Azur Galliera *
> *Margo Morrison necklaces*


 i love your new lv, necklace as well......really good look...have you done a reveal on the lv thread, great pics


----------



## alfiebach

initialed said:


>


 great look, where is your jacket from???


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> you're looking fab, tPF ladies!
> 
> love the scarf as belt and that blue dress is electrifying, brigadeiro
> 
> another easy-chic getup, vlore
> 
> some of my recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ma hated this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she liked this one much better


 i dont hate!!!! 1st one, but agree with mum, 2nd better, and us my have to be right lol


----------



## glossie

thanks, alfiebach. the dress is vintage; ma thought i looked like a granny. but my problem is i like granny stuff!  i'll tone it down then :okay:


----------



## Tutu

I like the first one better, actually


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> thanks, alfiebach. the dress is vintage; ma thought i looked like a granny. but my problem is i like granny stuff!  i'll tone it down then :okay:


 .what happens when your a granny lol, mini's thigh boots, and halter tops he he...........x


----------



## glossie

^NOoo!  that version is for grannies from the 80s? i don't have granny boots yet! lol

thanks, Tutu


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> ^NOoo!  that version is for grannies from the 80s? i don't have granny boots yet! lol
> 
> thanks, Tutu


 lol, to funny, thank goodness for some with a sense of humour, you will go far me thinks


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thanks! My jacket is Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Amywilliams

Alfiebach - Topshop isn't too young for anyone! There's so many great pieces in there for all ages! My chanel is the medium caviar flap 
Vlore - Great look.
My look today, out shopping!





Shoes by Topshop, Shirt by Gap, Jbrand jeans and Chloe Bag!


----------



## alfiebach

amywilliams  another great look, love your chloe,and of course your shoes, will have to go to topshop


----------



## initialed




----------



## MissPinkBarbie

vlore said:


> *Everyone looks fab! *
> *My outfit for tonight...out to dinner w/ DH and my new LV *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Banana Republic white top + cardigan
> Gap blue pants
> Givenchy Wedges
> LV Azur Galliera
> Margo Morrison necklaces
> *



OOoo, Vlore, you look fabulous! LOVE the whole outift!!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

initialed said:


>



Love the jacket! Gorgoeus colors!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

glossie said:


> you're looking fab, tPF ladies!
> 
> love the scarf as belt and that blue dress is electrifying, brigadeiro
> 
> another easy-chic getup, vlore
> 
> some of my recent outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my ma hated this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she liked this one much better



Great looks, Glossie! very "effortlessly chic"


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Amywilliams said:


> Alfiebach - Topshop isn't too young for anyone! There's so many great pieces in there for all ages! My chanel is the medium caviar flap
> Vlore - Great look.
> My look today, out shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes by Topshop, Shirt by Gap, Jbrand jeans and Chloe Bag!



LOVE your look! The jeans, the shoes, everything...


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

initialed said:


>



That's an interesting jacket! Does it "flare" out? Cool..


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

brigadeiro said:


> *1st outfit:*
> Dries Van Noten head-to-toe:
> *Sheer black knit blouse with sequinned band (with a black top underneath)
> *Black tulip skirt with white waistband & stripe down the side
> *Black buckle sandals
> 
> *2nd outfit:*
> *Sass & Bide 'A little peace' sequinned Mickey Mouse tee giving a peace sign
> *Sass & Bide Harem Pants
> *Costume National tux blazer
> *Gucci silver peeptoe stiletto's with clear slingback



OH my! I LOVE those Gucci shoes!  They're gorgeous!!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Amywilliams said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> Brigadeiro - I love both your looks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress - Topshop
> Bag - Chanel (cant be seen...)



Beautiful dress & bag!  you look great!


----------



## glossie

alfiebach said:


> lol, to funny, thank goodness for some with a sense of humour, you will go far me thinks



i sure hope so, alfiebach  i've seen your pics in steffe's thread. your DD took after your features; you're both beautiful 












coat and shoes are vintage


----------



## glossie

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Great looks, Glossie! very "effortlessly chic"



aww thanks MissPinkBarbie! what did you wear today? show us, hurry!


----------



## initialed

*MissPinkBarbie* - Thank you!


----------



## m1nime

*glossie* - I liked your 'granny' dress better too!Really Cute.


----------



## glossie

m1nime said:


> *glossie* - I liked your 'granny' dress better too!Really Cute.



 thanks, m1nime!


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> i sure hope so, alfiebach  i've seen your pics in steffe's thread. your DD took after your features; you're both beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coat and shoes are vintage


 ah bless you, thanks for your comments, now i love this look on you very much,the whole outfit is kate moss ......yes its good to have fun, thats what life is all about


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

I havent posted in a while! 

Here's a recent outfit!   

Oliver Peoples sunglasses, Erin Fetherson top, VS Leggings, Pink leather pumps, Chanel tote.


----------



## glossie

that pink top is lovely, *MissPinkBarbie*!



alfiebach said:


> ah bless you, thanks for your comments, now i love this look on you very much,the whole outfit is kate moss ......yes its good to have fun, thats what life is all about



kate moss! i'm flattered! :shame: thanks!


----------



## alfiebach

MissPinkBarbie said:


> I havent posted in a while!
> 
> Here's a recent outfit!
> 
> Oliver Peoples sunglasses, Erin Fetherson top, VS Leggings, Pink leather pumps, Chanel tote.


 love it, and the tote, you look very angelina j in this pic, with sunnies


----------



## Martina_Italy

Today outfit:

sweater: United Color of Benetton
knee-lenght pants: local store
black tights: Calzedonia 
shoes: Zara (from last winter)
bag: LV Lockit + LV Cerises Cles used as a bag charm


----------



## alfiebach

Martina_Italy said:


> Today outfit:
> 
> sweater: United Color of Benetton
> knee-lenght pants: local store
> black tights: Calzedonia
> shoes: Zara (from last winter)
> bag: LV Lockit + LV Cerises Cles used as a bag charm


 I'm slighty biased, as i have a lockit, and love the cerises, which go so well, by the way Martina...nice outfit as well


----------



## xi_captain

MissPinkBarbie said:


> I havent posted in a while!
> 
> Here's a recent outfit!
> 
> Oliver Peoples sunglasses, Erin Fetherson top, VS Leggings, Pink leather pumps, Chanel tote.


 
Love the look! Those pink pumps are so cute. Can I get a close-up photo of that?!


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

^interesting garment there, initialed. can it be worn a few other ways?


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> ^interesting garment there, initialed. can it be worn a few other ways?


 , it does look interesting, what pumps are they ???


----------



## annemerrick

Here are a few outfits..I really wanted to show off the black boots because I bought them for $9.50 at Buffalo Exchange, and they are a $450 pair of boots!!!  First outfit....

Cashmere henley
Grey jeans (Ross)
L'Autre Chose boots (BE)

2nd outfit:
Enigma leather jacket
Beretta Sweater
Bishop of Seventh jeans
Michaels Kors brown suede stilettos


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Yes, it can be worn different ways. It's a wrap front cardigan.

*alfiebach* - By pumps do you mean shoes? They're the JC ones again.


----------



## glossie

^cool. please show us how you wear it differently when you can, initialed


----------



## alfiebach

annemerrick said:


> Here are a few outfits..I really wanted to show off the black boots because I bought them for $9.50 at Buffalo Exchange, and they are a $450 pair of boots!!! First outfit....
> 
> Cashmere henley
> Grey jeans (Ross)
> L'Autre Chose boots (BE)
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> Enigma leather jacket
> Beretta Sweater
> Bishop of Seventh jeans
> Michaels Kors brown suede stilettos


 WOW, bargain well done you.......i like both outfits, but 2 more coz i love animal print, and leather, also a great fan of MK....good pics...is that a chaise in the back...i love them, esp in red....


----------



## Veelyn

Everyone is looking great!

Vlore- Love your dinner outfit. Great cardigan, necklace, and bag!
Initialed- Love that colorful jacket. Its so cute!
PinkBarbie- Cute outfit! You do look like Angie there  Love the Chanel bag!
Martina- Cute outfit. That sweater looks so comfy. Love the LV!


----------



## CoachGirl12

annemerrick said:


> Here are a few outfits..I really wanted to show off the black boots because I bought them for $9.50 at Buffalo Exchange, and they are a $450 pair of boots!!!  First outfit....
> 
> Cashmere henley
> Grey jeans (Ross)
> L'Autre Chose boots (BE)
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> Enigma leather jacket
> Beretta Sweater
> Bishop of Seventh jeans
> Michaels Kors brown suede stilettos


LOVE your outfits annemerrick! Lovin those boots! What a great find!


----------



## Martina_Italy

Veelyn said:


> Martina- Cute outfit. That sweater looks so comfy. Love the LV!



Thank you, *Veelyn*!!! Yes, the sweather is very comfy and soft, unlike some Benetton wool! My LVs say tank you!!


----------



## Martina_Italy

alfiebach said:


> I'm slighty biased, as i have a lockit, and love the cerises, which go so well, by the way Martina...nice outfit as well



Thank you so much, *alfiebach*! I like Lockit + Cerises together too!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love both outfits. $ 8.50 for boots, WOW



annemerrick said:


> Here are a few outfits..I really wanted to show off the black boots because I bought them for $9.50 at Buffalo Exchange, and they are a $450 pair of boots!!! First outfit....
> 
> Cashmere henley
> Grey jeans (Ross)
> L'Autre Chose boots (BE)
> 
> 2nd outfit:
> Enigma leather jacket
> Beretta Sweater
> Bishop of Seventh jeans
> Michaels Kors brown suede stilettos


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thanks!

*Glossie* - Yeah, I will when I wear it again or if I have a chance later.


----------



## Miss 2 A

Amywilliams said:


> Alfiebach - Topshop isn't too young for anyone! There's so many great pieces in there for all ages! My chanel is the medium caviar flap
> Vlore - Great look.
> My look today, out shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes by Topshop, Shirt by Gap, Jbrand jeans and Chloe Bag!



I love this, esp. your shirt! Gap? Wow, I gotta get me a shirt like that


----------



## hairsprayhead

vlore said:


> *Everyone looks fab! *
> *My outfit for tonight...out to dinner w/ DH and my new LV *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Banana Republic white top + cardigan
> Gap blue pants
> Givenchy Wedges
> LV Azur Galliera
> Margo Morrison necklaces
> *



I love your entire outfit- in fact, I think I might need to copy it.  It's so effortless and chic looking.  The necklaces are perfect!


----------



## initialed




----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *veelyn, alfiebach, amywilliams & MissPinkBarbie*! 

*Amywilliams*, love that Gap shirt!, & *Misspinkbarbie*...what I wouldn't do to look 1/10 as hot as you 









 Chloe reversible & embroidered jacket, Willow Pinafore dress, Marni Patent Wedges


----------



## alfiebach

*brigaderio, *very nice, and VERY HOT!!!!!. your pics are always edgy, i like that


----------



## alfiebach

*initialed*, another great look, i like the checks very in, and the belt, wth the big bag


----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


>


 
Love this belt and shirt! What I really like about your style that it's so wearable but always has a fun, modern, stylish twist. A lot of outfits on here are stunning but they look like something from a magazine to me because I could never wear it given my job, location, lifestyle...


----------



## vlore

*glossie:* Thanks...and I love your outfit posted on Nov. 15 (the striped sweater + skirt). Looks so casual yet so chic!

*alfiebach:* Thanks...I haven't started a thread for my Azur but I did post a bunch of pics under "Your LV in Action"

*amywilliams:* Thank you! I loved your outfit w/ the white shirt and Chloe bag- simple & classic look! 

*misspinkbarbie:* Thank you girl! You also look fab w/ that pink shirt + sunnies!

*choozen1ne:* Thank you! 

*initialed:* love, love your outfit! That plaid shirt is awesome! 

*brigadeiro:* girl, all of your outfits are great! Love this dress w/ Chloe jacket! 

*hairsprayhead:* Thank you, Thank you!!! 

*Veelyn: *Thanks! You are m.i.a....we miss your posts!


----------



## Veelyn

^ I know. Its been really cold here and I've just been throwing on jeans and sweatshirt.. BLAH. I know. I'm going to start taking more pride in myself in the winter months! Plus, I usually am only on during the week, our home computer is in need of repair and is REALLY slow!


----------



## annemerrick

Coachgirl and Pisdapisda....Thank you!!

Vlore...I really love your outfit! Actually...everyone on this page looks great!!


----------



## Veelyn

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *veelyn, alfiebach, amywilliams & MissPinkBarbie*!
> 
> *Amywilliams*, love that Gap shirt!, & *Misspinkbarbie*...what I wouldn't do to look 1/10 as hot as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe reversible & embroidered jacket, Willow Pinafore dress, Marni Patent Wedges


 
LOVE your outfit. They are always the best! I LOVE your style


----------



## Vivianan

two outfits~

Leather jacket: Harley
Jeans: John Galliano
bag: chloe paraty









boots: Gucci
bag:chanel
others: no brand


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thank you!

*pinkgoldfish* - Thanks so much!

*vlore* - Thanks! You are so sweet. I'm flattered. 

*Vivianan* - Your 2nd look is very cool!


----------



## vlore

*annemerrick:* Thank you!!!

*vivianan:* LOVE YOUR PARATY!!!! Wow...I am speechless!


----------



## alfiebach

*vivianan, *love both your bags, is that a purple flap, both great looks, i have never seen that chloe, but i like it


----------



## Veelyn

Vivian- LOVEEE your bags! What flap is that?


----------



## Lec8504

not really today..but this weekend I went out with my gfs for one of my gfs bday.






the birthday girl is the other one in pink at the far right side.


----------



## alfiebach

Lec8504 said:


> not really today..but this weekend I went out with my gfs for one of my gfs bday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birthday girl is the other one in pink at the far right side.


 wow you all look so glam, so you are the other pink dress, one shoulder, very nice, i love how  2 in pink, and the others blue and black, great pic


----------



## Lec8504

Thanks!  And yes, I'm in the other pink dress (in the middle), actually both of the pink dresses are mine but the one that my friend was wearing shrunk lol.  So I can't fit it anymore, but my gf, she's like 4'11, so it fits her perfectly.    My dress is one shoulder, I really like it for going out, it's greecian somehow to me hehehe

We actually didn't mean to match that much (except for the birthday girl and I) but it worked out cuz my two other gfs wore the same colors hehe.


----------



## alfiebach

Lec8504 said:


> Thanks! And yes, I'm in the other pink dress (in the middle), actually both of the pink dresses are mine but the one that my friend was wearing shrunk lol. So I can't fit it anymore, but my gf, she's like 4'11, so it fits her perfectly. My dress is one shoulder, I really like it for going out, it's greecian somehow to me hehehe
> 
> We actually didn't mean to match that much (except for the birthday girl and I) but it worked out cuz my two other gfs wore the same colors hehe.


 yes i agree, lovely dress, and its a really good photo as well, you all look very close, i mean friends close which is nice....i bet she is hoping you will shrink the other pink dress x


----------



## Veelyn

LEC- You look great! That dress is so cute.


----------



## brigadeiro

*Veelyn, Vlore & Alfiebach -* Thank you so much! 

*Vivianan *- I'm _incredibly_ jealous of your Paraty (it's also has the same name as my most favourite city in the world!), it is D R O P  D E A D  G O R G E O U S!!!


----------



## shesnochill

*Vivianan*

I love BOTH of your looks but I must admit, your bags are the main focuses


----------



## Lec8504

alfiebach said:


> yes i agree, lovely dress, and its a really good photo as well, you all look very close, i mean friends close which is nice....i bet she is hoping you will shrink the other pink dress x



thanks again alfie, you are too sweet   We are all pretty close, the girl next to me on the left, we actually just started to become good friends since our bfs are brothers hehe.  And the other two, I've known them for about 10 years now, so I'm extremely blessed to have them in my life.     LOL and about shrinking, I know better now, no more drying in the dryer for that dress hehe.

Thanks Veelyn 

Can't wait to see more gorgeous pics ladies!  You guys are defintely some of my fashion inspiration.   I'll try to post pics of my daytime outfit later on too hehe


----------



## CoachGirl12

Lec8504 said:


> not really today..but this weekend I went out with my gfs for one of my gfs bday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the birthday girl is the other one in pink at the far right side.


Very pretty! LOVE all your dresses!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Shivadiva

Vivianan said:


> two outfits~
> 
> Leather jacket: Harley
> Jeans: John Galliano
> bag: chloe paraty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boots: Gucci
> bag:chanel
> others: no brand


 
You really rock the paraty!!! And I  your gucci boots!


----------



## alfiebach

initialed said:


>


 , i like this very easy to wear,and the pop of colour with the scarf, the chunky jewellry....what bag is that???,and will we ever see your head


----------



## glossie

i like this getup too, *initialed*. that's a Balenciaga Work, *alfiebach*. i'm a fan


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> i like this getup too, *initialed*. that's a Balenciaga Work, *alfiebach*. i'm a fan


 thanks glossie, this is not one, you see all the time then, what is the one that is oblong,and has mirror and tassels is that part time??? i have been looking at addy's gsh collection, oh lovely me thinks


----------



## glossie

yes could be the RH (regular hardware) PT, *alfiebach*. or the City? or Twiggy? the motocycle range bags should all feature mirror and tassels, except the GH (giant hardware) ones  

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/the-balenciaga-part-time-139412.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/the-balenciaga-twiggy-139405.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...rt-time-city-work-comparison-pics-384300.html


----------



## Veelyn

initialed said:


>


 
I love this outfit. The jeans look great on you and I like how you threw in a pink scarf to give the outfit a pop. I like the gold jewelry as well!


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> yes could be the RH (regular hardware) PT, *alfiebach*. or the City? or Twiggy? the motocycle range bags should all feature mirror and tassels, except the GH (giant hardware) ones
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/the-balenciaga-part-time-139412.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-style-reference/the-balenciaga-twiggy-139405.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...rt-time-city-work-comparison-pics-384300.html


 bless you *glossie*  soooo much eye candy......i leaning towards part-time, but the one with the GSH,  he he...have you got quite a collection


----------



## gucci lover

*initialed *- i like it too!


----------



## loverundercover




----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thank you! And yes, it's the Balenciaga Work. I don't think I'll be posting my head. 

*glossie* - Thanks!

*Veelyn* - Thanks so much!

*gucci lover* - Thank you!


----------



## glossie

alfiebach said:


> bless you *glossie*  soooo much eye candy......i leaning towards part-time, but the one with the GSH,  he he...have you got quite a collection



nah my collection is miniscule, really  the PT does look handsome. i haven't tried the longish bbags although they're easier to use 








vintage romper, "claudia" black leather tote, cheap patent peeptoes from shanghai.


----------



## CoachGirl12

loverundercover said:


>


LOVE your dress, its GORGEOUS on you!


----------



## Veelyn

loverundercover said:


>


 
This dress is so cute! It looks great on you.


----------



## Vivianan

*initialed, annaversary & Shivadiva*,  Thank you so much~!    
*vlore & brigadeiro*,I love love the paraty too~~!!!!! And the python one is much better then other skins. It's really TDF!!
*alfiebach,* LOL~~In fact it's the classic blk flap~
*Veelyn*, It's Chanel classic timeless blk jumbo.

http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=103315
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=83650


----------



## Vivianan

My outfit today~!


----------



## kbnkch

OMG*Vivianan*.  I loooove your outfit!!!  You look fabulous.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

This was my outfit yesterday.. 

Chanel Sunglasses, earrings, bag,
Erin Fetherston top, Citizen's of Humanity jeans


----------



## stefaniarocks

*Vivianan*...you're too cool!!

*MissPinkBarbie*...you're always gorgeous!!






	 			Dress from Portobello Market, London
 Cardigan: Zara
 Scarf: Burberry
 Bag : Gucci


My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/


----------



## Veelyn

Vivian- I am coming to raid your closet, especially the purse side! 

PinkBarbie- Love all the Chanel stuff! Those jeans are really cute, love the designs on the back.

Stefani- You look very chic! Love the whole outfit. Is that cardigan brown? It looks like it, and I love that you paired it with black and white, because they always say that's a no no, but I think you worked it out!


----------



## alfiebach

*VIVIANAN...........*just love the whole, so now and trendy
*MISS PINK BARBIE*...........another winning outfit, very chic
*STEFANIAROCKS*....................welcome..........you look great, i'm a fan of burberry i have to say...great looks and pics girls  Alfie xxx


----------



## Little_Girly

Shivadiva - love ya snake bag (Chloe)


----------



## envyme

*Vivianan*, you always look so fashionable. I've lovin' EVERYTHING!! Especially the wine bottles on the table LOL!!


----------



## Amywilliams

LOVE all the looks on this page!






Wearing Jacket by The Row, Dress by H&M, Bag by Givenchy and Random Patent Boots.


----------



## alfiebach

Amywilliams said:


> LOVE all the looks on this page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Jacket by The Row, Dress by H&M, Bag by Givenchy and Random Patent Boots.


  great look, i have just bought patent boots for e bay, hope they are ok.....i really like this x


----------



## alfiebach

well i have commented on all your looks, so now its your turn.....here is a quick one of me in boring black with my red epi , and one of me and dd, i have my bargain boiled wool coat from east which i love, and you cant see my mc alma, i will have to try harder he he


----------



## alfiebach




----------



## Veelyn

Alfie- Is that a dress? Or a suit? Either way, I love the color! Is that your daughter? Love her style too!


----------



## pink.couture

MissPinkBarbie said:


> This was my outfit yesterday..
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses, earrings, bag,
> Erin Fetherston top, Citizen's of Humanity jeans


 
LOVE the jeans. This outfit is niceeeee.


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPinkBarbie said:


> This was my outfit yesterday..
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses, earrings, bag,
> Erin Fetherston top, Citizen's of Humanity jeans


Your definitely one hot mama MissPink!! Your outfits are always fab!!


----------



## glossie

Amywilliams - another cool getup.

i like what you wore, alfibach. classy. 

i like your arm warmers or fingerless gloves, vivianan. 

cute outfit, MissPinkBarbie. your dd's toy on the carpet makes the pic so endearing.


----------



## lizz

You look beautiful, ladies!

Urban Outfitters cardi, cheap tee and leggings, Target boots, argent bbag.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^really pretty lizz, love your outfit!


----------



## hapijuliet18

this looks great!  do you mind me asking how you style your hair?  i love your hair, its so gorgeous!



MissPinkBarbie said:


> This was my outfit yesterday..
> 
> Chanel Sunglasses, earrings, bag,
> Erin Fetherston top, Citizen's of Humanity jeans


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Vivianan said:


> My outfit today~!


 
OMG! Are those the Gucci devendra boots? I love them! That's a really cute outfit!


----------



## initialed




----------



## brigadeiro

Dress: Nina Ricci purple silk gauze over white jersey (my pics don't do it justice)
Jacket: Stella McCartney Ging Gang Goolie silk jacket
Shoes: Marni patent wedges
Cuff: Tom Binns Faux Real


----------



## ilovechanel2

Brig, my fellow voguette you are so stylish! Gorgeous!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*stephaniarocks--Thanks doll! I love your outfit too--love burberry!

Veelyn--Thanks! They're Citizens..love them too!

alfiebach--thanks so much! btw, I LOVE your outfit too--so classic, you carry the LV so well! Is that your daughter in the 2nd pic?

pinkcouture--thanks so much!

coachgirl12--thanks! You're so sweet !

glossie--lol..you're so funny! I didn't think anyone would figure out what that orange thing was...hahaha..it's actually a bath toy (the "mesh net" toy)
*


----------



## pink.couture

If I find a good enough outfit one of these days I may post it....


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

hapijuliet18 said:


> this looks great!  do you mind me asking how you style your hair?  i love your hair, its so gorgeous!



*Thank you!  Actually, I don't do anything to it..honestly..My hair is naturally semi wavy and it just  sorta "falls" in place.

In those photos, I had side parted it.

(I stay away from all hair products -except shampoo & conditioner of course--on a daily basis)..They put enough products in my hair when I work..lol
*


----------



## KristyDarling

Wow, the outfits on this page are so beautiful! 

PinkBarbie -- I love how streamlined, simple, and chic your outfits are. They show your gorgeous figure perfectly!

Lizz -- LOVE the cardie and boots! Very elegant elephant gray shade.

Vivianan -- all your outfits are the epitome of luxury chic boho glam! (couldn't think of another way to describe your unique look!)

Initialed -- we are kindred souls.  I love your simple, relaxed, and put-together style. 

Brigadeiro -- you should be a stylist! Your look is luxe, feminine, whimsical, and VERY fun!

Thanks for all the inspiration, gals! This is such a fun thread to look at every day.


----------



## KristyDarling

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *
> (I stay away from all hair products -except shampoo & conditioner of course--on a daily basis)..They put enough products in my hair when I work..lol
> *



Ah then, we guessed right! You ARE a professional model, right?


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

KristyDarling said:


> Ah then, we guessed right! You ARE a professional model, right?



lol..were y'all talking bout me?


----------



## La Vanguardia

Wow, this thread has grown so much since I started it 2 years ago!

- Hermès Jardin d'Hiver scarf
- D&G denim jacket
- Gerard Darel silk shirt (not seen)
- Zara silk skirt
- Fogal tights
- Manolo Blahnik python bronze peep toes


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Vivianan - *I love how you personalize your outfits ... very unique!


----------



## pink.couture

Well MissPinkBarbie's avatar shows shes somewhere in the talent buisness. Really, who wheres something like that on the street? Its deff for somekind of a preformance.


----------



## alfiebach

i never said a word pink barbie it was only a matter of time, with your model figure he he, and yes thats my dd, jessie she is 17 and just a blessing to me alfie x


----------



## alfiebach

La Vanguardia said:


> Wow, this thread has grown so much since I started it 2 years ago!
> 
> - Hermès Jardin d'Hiver scarf
> - D&G denim jacket
> - Gerard Darel silk shirt (not seen)
> - Zara silk skirt
> - Fogal tights
> - Manolo Blahnik python bronze peep toes


 wow, love your outfit, so its you that has to be thanked for this great thread....its so much fun, and lovely girls on here.....thanks alfie x


----------



## alfiebach

pink.couture said:


> Well MissPinkBarbie's avatar shows shes somewhere in the talent buisness. Really, who wheres something like that on the street? Its deff for somekind of a preformance.


 i do on a sunday, when its quite in my village


----------



## alfiebach

Veelyn said:


> Alfie- Is that a dress? Or a suit? Either way, I love the color! Is that your daughter? Love her style too!


 its a coat, but boiled wool, for shopping i wear jeans and work smart trousers..........yes thats my dd..thanks for your comments


----------



## Veelyn

YW


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## MissPinkBarbie

alfiebach said:


> i do on a sunday, when its quite in my village



hahahaha!! You're funny...I was gonna say, I've seen some people dressed like that on the streets of Manhattan (in the summer, of course)..hahahaha!


----------



## alfiebach

MissPinkBarbie said:


> hahahaha!! You're funny...I was gonna say, I've seen some people dressed like that on the streets of Manhattan (in the summer, of course)..hahahaha!


 thought you would like that, i do in the winter, but only if i go commando i thnk i have spelt that wrongush: xxx


----------



## stefaniarocks

Hoodie: American Apparel
 Jeans: Bershka
 Bag: Balenciaga


My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com

Kisses


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> Dress: Nina Ricci purple silk gauze over white jersey (my pics don't do it justice)
> Jacket: Stella McCartney Ging Gang Goolie silk jacket
> Shoes: Marni patent wedges
> Cuff: Tom Binns Faux Real


Your rockin that oufit chica! I LOVE your Stella McCartney jacket... just GORGE!!


----------



## pink.couture

Love the outfits ladies !! So here is mine. A few expensive things, but not much!

Jean Jacket: GLO Jeans (Elder-Berman)
Navy Cami Under Jacket: Aeropostale (Aeropostale)
Green Cords: Union Bay (?)
Chocolate UGG Boots: UGG (Nordstrom)
Childs Nova Check Scarf: Burberry (Nordstrom)
Necklace: Pikes Place Seattle (Some Stand)
Ring: I am not sure what the brand is or where it was bought, it was a gift.
Purse: Kathy Van Zeeland (Macy's)






Usually I think 'Yuck!' about the Kathy Van Zeeland thing. But when I saw it I accually liked it! There is nothing cheap or bulky about it! Most Kathy's have really big ugly looking gems and stuff, but this one isn't bad. Here is a closer photos in my album:

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=1779&pictureid=14388

I hope you guys in enjoy! The plot wasn't that nice (Luggage, Ironing Board). But whatever ! -Callie


----------



## pink.couture

Forget it. The url works now!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Brigadeiro, i love your style. All your outfits are gorgeous!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Here's my latest outfit:

I Love Billy shoes
Tsubi/Ksubi skinny zip jeans
Supre singlet
Chanel necklace


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Love your outfit and omg- your SHOE COLLECTION!!! Love how you have them displayed!


----------



## Little_Girly

Vanguardia - love your Manolo pythons  - very cute


----------



## vlore

*Last night out to dinner / kept it simple with all black* 












Banana Republic sweater
Nautica pants
Nanette Lepore shoes
Dolce & Gabbana 'Miss Romantique' bag


----------



## ilovechanel2

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my latest outfit:
> 
> I Love Billy shoes
> Tsubi/Ksubi skinny zip jeans
> Supre singlet
> Chanel necklace


 
Hi BB  "Nars" voguette here. You can call me Stella.. 
You look gorgeous! Your figure has not changed at all after the baby.
I don't have any pics of my outfits yet but I am working on it.


----------



## ilovechanel2

vlore said:


> *Last night out to dinner / kept it simple with all black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic sweater
> Nautica pants
> Nanette Lepore shoes
> Dolce & Gabbana 'Miss Romantique' bag


 
Classy and beautiful. Love it!


----------



## Veelyn

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my latest outfit:
> 
> I Love Billy shoes
> Tsubi/Ksubi skinny zip jeans
> Supre singlet
> Chanel necklace



This outfit is so cute! I just love the color of the jeans and the simplicity of the shirt and necklace!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks My Purse Addiction, Ilovechanel2 and Veelyn.

Ilovechanel2, i'm so looking forward to seeing your outfits as you're such a revolve clothign addict!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royal

Nothing fancy today. Dark wash Calvin Klein jeans, Coach tennis shoes and a Notre Dame Football t-shirt! (too bad the Irish lost!). I also wore my NEW Cartier Tank Francaise! I carried my LV horizontal Lockit, too.


----------



## initialed




----------



## diane_lexus

lizz said:


> You look beautiful, ladies!
> 
> Urban Outfitters cardi, cheap tee and leggings, Target boots, argent bbag.


 
OMG, i need this bag- its gorgeous!!


----------



## MonAmie

Went to TGI Fridays with my boyfriend yesterday.


----------



## shesnochill

*vlore**
You look GORGEOUS! I love the outfit and the bag!

*lizz**
I love your cardigan and those boots. It looks so comfy but so stylish! And your B-Bags are gorgeous as always!

Here are my recent two outfits during the week.







This was my outfit on Friday, for school.

*
Juicy Couture Chairlift Velour Hoodie
Forever 21 White Tank
Abercrombie Beige Skirt
Haviana Flip Flops
*











This was yesterday. A day out with my little sister.

*
Floral top from H&M
White Jeans from Dirty Monkey
Handbag is Rebecca Minkoff Wine Nikki
*
​


----------



## wordbox

Friday, out for early evening drinks (sorry for the awful photo):





Saturday, coffee outing with a friend, then Christmas shopping later:





No picture from today, still wearing my PJs and there's no plan on changing! haha


----------



## shesnochill

*wordbox**

Cute outfits! On your 2nd outfit, the scarf, I have one just like that! Where'd you get yours? I got mine from Target for $12.99


----------



## wordbox

^ haha, yep, me too! I love it.


----------



## Viktorija

It's good outfit. Try to add decorations. For example, chain with large sections and pendant.


----------



## Viktorija

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Here's my latest outfit:
> 
> I Love Billy shoes
> Tsubi/Ksubi skinny zip jeans
> Supre singlet
> Chanel necklace


It's fantastic. You can cut your singlet and put on a violet belt and shoes.


----------



## Viktorija

vlore said:


> *Last night out to dinner / kept it simple with all black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic sweater
> Nautica pants
> Nanette Lepore shoes
> Dolce & Gabbana 'Miss Romantique' bag


I like your outfit. You can add something bright. For example, a light scarf with leopard color.


----------



## Viktorija

SLCsocialite said:


>


It's super outfit. Maybe, you can add some decorations - silver long earrings and chain.


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks* ilovechanel2, coachgirl12, kristydarling & Brasilian_babe*!  

*Kristydarling* - Your comment made my day/week! Thank you so much!
*Brasilian_Babe* - How hot do you look?!?  I love dressing hi-low, and your Supre with Chanel makes for a gorgeous outfit 
*MissPinkBarbie* - I can't believe I missed your outfit, gorgeous!
*Vivianan* - gorgeous too!


----------



## Prada_Princess

*La Vanguardia (post 7636) - those python Manolo's you posted are TDF!!
*


----------



## alfiebach

oh my much i've missed, will be back tomorrow xxx


----------



## Queen_Kitty

initialed said:


>



What kind of t-shirt is this initialed? I love shirts with trees on them, at least that's what it looks like on yours, and this one is really nice looking!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Blazer & blouse: H&M
Bag: Kooba Sienna
Shoes: nine west
Jeans: J Brand cigarette


----------



## wordbox

Love it chunkymonkey! Sleek, elegant, and simple.  You look great!


----------



## initialed

*Queen_Kitty* - Thank you! It is a tree on my shirt. It's by Ann Demeulemeester.

*chunkymonkey* - You look amazing! So chic.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chunkymonkey said:


> Blazer & blouse: H&M
> Bag: Kooba Sienna
> Shoes: nine west
> Jeans: J Brand cigarette





brigadeiro said:


> Thanksilovechanel2, coachgirl12, kristydarling & Brasilian_babe!
> 
> Kristydarling - Your comment made my day/week! Thank you so much!
> Brasilian_Babe - How hot do you look?!?  I love dressing hi-low, and your Supre with Chanel makes for a gorgeous outfit
> MissPinkBarbie - I can't believe I missed your outfit, gorgeous!
> Vivianan - gorgeous too!



*chunkymonkey*, that is one sharp outfit you got there!!!!!!!
*
Brigadeiro*, Supre and Chanel isn't something i hear in the same sentence very often.


----------



## natt33

current/elliot boyfriend jeans, ancle boots brown, turtle neck pullover brown


----------



## pinkgoldfish

chunkymonkey said:


> Blazer & blouse: H&M
> Bag: Kooba Sienna
> Shoes: nine west
> Jeans: J Brand cigarette


 
Aww, what a cute blazer! Do you think they still sell that?


----------



## pinkgoldfish

initialed said:


> *Queen_Kitty* - Thank you! It is a tree on my shirt. It's by Ann Demeulemeester.
> 
> *chunkymonkey* - You look amazing! So chic.


 
Love that cardi!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

pinkgoldfish said:


> Aww, what a cute blazer! Do you think they still sell that?


 
Thanks ladies 
I bought it recently and they had plenty of then when I went, so I think they probably still do.  It's worth checking


----------



## initialed

*pinkgoldfish* - Thank you!


----------



## pothon

chunkymonkey said:


> Blazer & blouse: H&M
> Bag: Kooba Sienna
> Shoes: nine west
> Jeans: J Brand cigarette



your pictures always looks so sharp, may i ask what camera that is?


----------



## chunkymonkey

pothon said:


> your pictures always looks so sharp, may i ask what camera that is?


 
It's a Nikon D300 with a 50mm f/1.8 lens.


----------



## initialed




----------



## stefaniarocks

Dress: Urban Outfitters
 Bag: Balenciaga
 Ring: Accessorize


My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## Veelyn

^ Love the outfit. The bag gives the outfit a little pop!


----------



## initialed




----------



## CoachGirl12

Love the outfit stefaniarocks, it looks really good on you!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Was deciding how to wear my Vintage Indian wedding skirt to dinner (eating Indian, so was feeling inspired):









LHS: Anna Sui belt & YSL Dada semi-wedges
RHS: Josh Goot racerback


----------



## Trystana

chunkymonkey said:


> Blazer & blouse: H&M
> Bag: Kooba Sienna
> Shoes: nine west
> Jeans: J Brand cigarette



OMG I'm just staring at that picture !!! So gorgeous!


----------



## cute330xigrl

Trystana said:


> OMG I'm just staring at that picture !!! So gorgeous!



ditto


----------



## Veelyn

Brig- Love the dress! It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## glossie

gorgeous coat, initialed.

i like the colours of indian dress, brigadeiro. have you worn it with other tops or outerwear?


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks!


----------



## alfiebach

Hi guys, hope your are al well
INTIALED   Great looks again from you, love the biker boots, and pic with big belt  
BRIG         Great pics, and the indian theme wow, hope food was good 
CHUNKYMONKEY    Lve thewhole look, very moe del  great jacket 
STEFANIAROCKS   Cute cute cute.....with the B bag, love the colour 

great pics girls   alfie xxxx


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thank you so much!


----------



## alfiebach

initialed said:


> *alfiebach* - Thank you so much!


 Your most welcome......


----------



## jewelssss

the only way I could get every outfit element in...sorry about the messy bathroom & mirror. I'll post my Thanksgiving outfit once I load tonight's pictures.


----------



## initialed




----------



## loves

*initialed* i love your style
*jewelsss *lovely, very supple too


----------



## alfiebach

loves said:


> *initialed* i love your style
> *jewelsss *lovely, very supple too


 Hi loves, looking good as always sexy shoes.....
initinaled..love the boots
jewelsss...great pic, like the boots, but how do you get your leg up like that amazing


----------



## loves

*alfiebach! *so nice to see you, hope you are doing well these days and thanks!


----------



## EmeraldStar

stefaniarocks said:


> Dress: Urban Outfitters
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Ring: Accessorize



I really like this outfit! The Balenciaga was a great choice for adding some color!


----------



## alfiebach

loves said:


> *alfiebach! *so nice to see you, hope you are doing well these days and thanks!


 
i am fine sweetie, lovely to see you here, i must take some pics, hope you are well...i will PM you about something you said on steffe's thread...we were told a similar thing


----------



## alfiebach

EmeraldStar said:


> I really like this outfit! The Balenciaga was a great choice for adding some color!


 have to agree one of my fav's looks the bal bag is gorg


----------



## initialed

*loves* - Thank you! And those strappy shoes look very cool. 

*alfiebach* - Thanks!


----------



## glossie

you're beautiful, jewelssss. waiting for your other pics. 

fierce shoes you got there, initialed.

very nice getup, loves. i also like your vintage pucci top and shorts getup. sexy legs


----------



## loves

thanks *glossie*,* initialed*

love the balenciaga bag of *stefania rocks'*


----------



## initialed




----------



## MissPinkBarbie

This was my outfit on Thanksgiving.


----------



## bbarry

initialed said:


>


love your sweater!


----------



## Prada_Princess

MissPinkBarbie - fabulous outfit


----------



## initialed

*bbarry* - Thank you!


----------



## Pink_Swish

Lol not todays outfit, was playing around with new top
Top- monari
Speedy 30


----------



## Amywilliams

This was me today!




Wearing Topshop jumper, Top from The Row, JBrand Jeans and Prada bag.


----------



## gina2328

stefaniarocks said:


> Hoodie: American Apparel
> Jeans: Bershka
> Bag: Balenciaga
> 
> 
> My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com
> 
> Kisses



Hi Stefania,

I love your BBag.  Which color is it?  Thanks.


----------



## shesnochill

Nothing WOWing, just a regular outfit and a beautiful handbag.
Out to see if there were any good leftovers at the mall.

*misspinkbarbie*
 Love your THanksgiving outfit!​


----------



## missbanff

alfiebach said:


>


 
OMG alfie, look how adorable you are! Your DD is stunning also. Great photo!


----------



## chunkymonkey

annaversary said:


> Nothing WOWing, just a regular outfit and a beautiful handbag.
> Out to see if there were any good leftovers at the mall.
> 
> *misspinkbarbie*
> Love your THanksgiving outfit!​



Is that a RM Nikki?  What color is that?  It's gorgeous!


----------



## Royal

Nothing fancy today. Calvin Klein jeans, coach tennies, Addidas jacket, Chanel sunglasses and regular glasses, Cartier Tank Francaise


----------



## Sophisticated1

purseaddict** said:


> Heute!
> 
> sunglasses (Zara), gold earrings that you can't see! (H&M), white v-neck long sleeve shirt (JCrew) with tank underneath (Walmart), scarf (Christian Lacroix), jeans (H&M), gold ballet flat (Sam Edelman), Longchamp bag w/Coach cherries charm
> 
> Sorry for the odd pose - I was trying to get my shoes in the pic!


 

cute outfit.   I am trying to figure out how I can where my longchamp to work and not look too casual.


----------



## shesnochill

chunkymonkey said:


> Is that a RM Nikki?  What color is that?  It's gorgeous!



Yup, it's a RM Nikki  The color is *WINE*.


----------



## alfiebach

_miss pink barbie...love this look, and not forgetting your lv he hex_
_purse addict........chic elegance..just great x_
_intialed...............love the jumper, and also the pumps x_
_ammywilliams......so cute, the prada just makes it right x_
_pinkswish.............i'm a big fan of animal prints, love the zebra, and every one should have 1 speedy me thinks _
_annavesary...........loving teh casual look, your right about the bag, makes it special x_


----------



## alfiebach

Miss Bag Hag, thankyou so much...i thought you had seen me in the LV thread....When will we see one of you my dear he he xxxx


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thanks!


----------



## hairsprayhead

annaversary said:


> Yup, it's a RM Nikki  The color is *WINE*.



It's so pretty!  What a great color.


----------



## missbanff

alfiebach said:


> Miss Bag Hag, thankyou so much...i thought you had seen me in the LV thread....When will we see one of you my dear he he xxxx


 
Aaagghhh, I'm such an old _bird_, plus I'm way to paranoid to post a photo of myself on here, if you want to see me, PM me your email and I'll send you one!


----------



## mzshirls

I always come to look at pics on this thread and think everyones pictures are awesome.. thought i'd post one up of my otfit today 

Sweater and leggings from Aritzia..
Boots from Nordys
Chanel Bag..

sorry for the messy hair!


----------



## chunkymonkey

annaversary said:


> Yup, it's a RM Nikki  The color is *WINE*.



Ok, I'm totally in love with your bag and with that color.. I must have one!




mzshirls said:


> I always come to look at pics on this thread and think everyones pictures are awesome.. thought i'd post one up of my otfit today
> 
> Sweater and leggings from Aritzia..
> Boots from Nordys
> Chanel Bag..
> 
> sorry for the messy hair!



You look really cute!  I love your boots!  what brand is that?
I used to shop at Aritzia all the time when I lived in Toronto and I was so happy when they opened on in Seattle.  yay!


----------



## glossie

another hot babe in da house! cute boots, *mzshirls *

that's you in your avatar *chunkymonkey? *i recognise your camera, haha. don't chop off your head the next time you post your pics! you're beautiful. slender frame you have too


----------



## chunkymonkey

glossie said:


> another hot babe in da house! cute boots, *mzshirls *
> 
> that's you in your avatar *chunkymonkey? *i recognise your camera, haha. don't chop off your head the next time you post your pics! you're beautiful. slender frame you have too



Haha yeah that's me. The reason for the chopped off head is because it's so hard to aim a camera when you're holding it in your hands to try to get a full-length image in the mirror that I always end up with a crooked, chopped off photo.  

Thanks for the compliment though.. you're super sweet!!!  and I'll try to get my head in next time


----------



## initialed

*mzshirls* - You look super cute!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Great outfit, *mzshirls!*


----------



## alfiebach

mzshirls said:


> I always come to look at pics on this thread and think everyones pictures are awesome.. thought i'd post one up of my otfit today
> 
> Sweater and leggings from Aritzia..
> Boots from Nordys
> Chanel Bag..
> 
> sorry for the messy hair!


 you look gorg,the whole look and i love the hair....welcome to this thread, glad you posted, keep them coming x


----------



## alfiebach

chunkymonkey said:


> Haha yeah that's me. The reason for the chopped off head is because it's so hard to aim a camera when you're holding it in your hands to try to get a full-length image in the mirror that I always end up with a crooked, chopped off photo.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment though.. you're super sweet!!!  and I'll try to get my head in next time


 wow is that you, your gorg, oh my all these young things he he...i thought it was a model xxx


----------



## Spo0oky

mzshirls said:


> I always come to look at pics on this thread and think everyones pictures are awesome.. thought i'd post one up of my otfit today
> 
> Sweater and leggings from Aritzia..
> Boots from Nordys
> Chanel Bag..
> 
> sorry for the messy hair!


 
Great boots, great sweater, great leggings, great bag... :okay:

Suits you like a glove! Keep them coming.


----------



## loves

*ms shirls*, very cute outfit, the bag's lovely! and a pretty face to match
*amywilliams, pink swish* great outfits
*misspinkbarbie * you look fab, can't believe you're a mummy!
*purseaddict* great look, i like how you wear your longchamp
*annaversary* great casual get up, you look very cute
*initialed* love your grey cardigan and the gold flats. i really need more flats... :/
_
gap dress, stuart weitzman cream patent pumps, etoupe lindy bag, dirty librarian chains in cream  
i keep slipping out of my shoes and almost tripped twice today. i think i'll have to get a full insole to keep my feet in them._


----------



## alfiebach

hi, loves.........i like this .......the gap dress and pumps, wish i could see the lindy better......it must be nice knowing the weather, and wearing summer things, as we have not been blessed with a proper summer this year he he xxx


----------



## loves

hi *alfiebach.* thanks and i hope you'd get better summer weather next year! 
in the meantime enjoy your winter because i'm just about steamed out of my skin here! i reckon if i crack an egg on the pavement this afternoon, it'd cook!


----------



## Alva

Happy december for everybody!!!

My today ouffit







My accesories


----------



## glossie

very nice, loves. how do librarian chains look like? i only know the librarian look 

i'm where loves is, alfiebach, but i'm not good with the blowing-hot-and-cold weather here. it isn't supposed to be this warm in dec  i was in fall gear that went well with the morning weather. then it got smothering hot as the day wore on. i could ditch my outerwear but the in-house air conditioning could prove to be too cold for comfort. it's maddening.


----------



## Veelyn

Cute outfit Alva. Love the accessories


----------



## loves

hi *glossie*  check out dirty librarian chains in this link 

*alva* love the red and black combo


----------



## glossie

ok thanks, loves! i'm on the 13th floor. wind's howling now.


----------



## mzshirls

chunkymonkey said:


> Ok, I'm totally in love with your bag and with that color.. I must have one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look really cute! I love your boots! what brand is that?
> I used to shop at Aritzia all the time when I lived in Toronto and I was so happy when they opened on in Seattle. yay!


 
I know.. i use to drive up to vancouver to shop at aritzia and now that its opened in bellevue i can't seem to get enough lol. I love cardigans/sweaters and it's just more on the simple side i guess? 


I will find out the brand of the boots when i get home later on tonight, i can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## mzshirls

Thanks for the nice comments everyone, and alfiebach thanks for making me feel better about my hair lol.  I cant wait to see more of everyones outfits as well!


----------



## alfiebach

ALVA.....love out fit, oh how i wish i could wear heels....they are so sexy
LOVES AND GLOSSIE.....today was hopless...freezing first thing had my uggs on, then shopping, i was more tidy....sun out lovely...then when i get home its dark and freezing again..i hate how dark it gets now
MZSHIRLS....your welcome, it did not look messy to me x


----------



## bellezza2620

ALVA, i LOVE those shoes where did you get them??????


----------



## bellezza2620

this isn't too recent... maybe a couple of weeks ago... i spent a week in zurich, this is in alstadt (sp?) "the old town"...

The coats from a local boutique, the jeans are taverniti skinnies, boots from tartget, scarf from Jemoli


----------



## initialed

*loves* - Thank you!


----------



## Alva

Thanks so much Veelyn, Loves and Alfiebach for nice comments.
Bellezza my shoes are Charlotte Russe, maybe you can find them in stores in internet. I buyed in a local store... in Costa Rica...  

HUGSSSSS


----------



## Southern-Belle

My first time posting in this thread.  Me on my birthday...






Zara top, Bebe corset belt, Joe's black skinny pant, black Louboutin Decolletes, and Fendi Maxi shoulder baguette...


----------



## alfiebach

hi southern belle, welcome to the cosy thread....looking good on your b day.....dont you love zara clothes, and i love the cl's great pic

bellezza....looking very cosy and chic in your pic, hope you had a nice time..even though it was raining, i'm used to that here lol


----------



## tessmcdermid

Out to lunch with some girls at Bondi...

Witchery black tank
Witchery watermelon scarf
Witchery pewter points
Cotton on white skirt (double layered and pintucked at the waist)
Rebecca MInkoff Cloud Grey MAM


----------



## cherubicanh

My casual outfit for the day! Sorry for the blurry pic! =)

Coquette shawl, banana republic boots, levis jeans, Gucci large horsebit chain bag, and my trustee old calvin klein tank top.  My casual day.


----------



## initialed




----------



## bellezza2620

southernbell you look beautiful!! happy birthday!

alva - are those really charolette russe?? noooo way. i was waiting to hear something more expensive 

alfie thanks for your compliment, i was nervous posting... and i was very cozy! i get flack sometimes for mixing brown and black but oh well, i like it.

initialed i love your jeans where did you get them?


----------



## initialed

*bellezza2620* - Thank you! They're Nobody.


----------



## brigadeiro

Ooh, so many gorgeous outfits (it's been a while since I was last here), looking great ladies 






Dress: Akira Isogawa
Shoes: Dries Van Noten sandals
Bag: Mulberry Joni in Bottled-Green
Shrug/Shawl: Zambesi silk jersey shrug
Necklace: Witchery 
Cuff: Tom Binns Faux Real

I leave in 4 days for Buenos Aires/Brasil and am SO excited!  Look forward to seeing what everyone wore for the festive season/holidays when I get back!

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## Spo0oky

*bellezza2620*, what a nice (and warm) look 
*Southern-belle*, that's a exquisite "ensemble"  You look amazing!


----------



## BellaChic

Southern-Belle said:


> My first time posting in this thread. Me on my birthday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top, Bebe corset belt, Joe's black skinny pant, black Louboutin Decolletes, and Fendi Maxi shoulder baguette...


 
*That is a really cute outfit. I love it!*


----------



## BellaChic

cherubicanh said:


> My casual outfit for the day! Sorry for the blurry pic! =)
> 
> Coquette shawl, banana republic boots, levis jeans, Gucci large horsebit chain bag, and my trustee old calvin klein tank top. My casual day.


 
You look so cute! What a great outfit!


----------



## BellaChic

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh, so many gorgeous outfits (it's been a while since I was last here), looking great ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress: Akira Isogawa
> Shoes: Dries Van Noten sandals
> Bag: Mulberry Joni in Bottled-Green
> Shrug/Shawl: Zambesi silk jersey shrug
> Necklace: Witchery
> Cuff: Tom Binns Faux Real
> 
> I leave in 4 days for Buenos Aires/Brasil and am SO excited!  Look forward to seeing what everyone wore for the festive season/holidays when I get back!
> 
> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you all!


 
You always have the cutest outfits. You have great style!!


----------



## bare style

I haven't been posting much lately.  Here's a few from two weeks ago:


----------



## mzshirls

bare style said:


> I haven't been posting much lately. Here's a few from two weeks ago:


 
You look great! Do you mind me asking where you got those boots? I love how tall they are!


----------



## Veelyn

Everyones looking great!


----------



## stefaniarocks

gina2328 said:


> Hi Stefania,
> 
> I love your BBag.  Which color is it?  Thanks.



Thanks, the colour is electric blue!

Kiss


----------



## Little_Girly

TessMCDermid - like ya shoes
SouthernBelle - that mink is just divine, I am so jealous of you - Fendi as well!! They do fabulous furs, probably the best actually.
Barestyle - love the black out fit with the boots
BelleChic - nice


----------



## jackie1128

an outfit i wore recently... haha ignore the deathlike facial expression


----------



## Southern-Belle

Thanks for the compliments Ladies.


----------



## Little_Girly

Jackie - ha ha - you do look rather unhappy! Nice outfit
SouthernBelle - no problemo but please can you lend me the coat as it is freezing here in UK - LOL.  I will return it in the summer time (honest)


----------



## flungflung83

I wore this 2 nights ago to do some more Christmas shopping.  Excuse my realllllly messy room.  Tons of presents and nowhere to put them yet.  The holidays, ya' gotta love em!!! ush:


----------



## hairsprayhead

initialed said:


>




Oh wow! I love your jacket.


----------



## alfiebach

*wow you guys have been busy he he*

*jackie 1128... Love the skinnys, also your hair*
*flungflung... Great cardi and scarf*
*initialed.. Lvoe those jeans, i had a pair, dd stole them hehe*
*tess... Great heels, love the bag and scarf*
*cherub... The wholw look so together gucci, heels and jeans*
*brigadeiro... Hi ya enjoy brazil.....great look heels and shrug *

*you all look great..sorry if i have missed anyone xxxxxx*


----------



## stefaniarocks

Thanks for all the lovely compliments!!

University outfit






Sweater: Via Trieste
 Belt: D&G
 Scarf: Burberry
 Boots: Emu

http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/


----------



## pekie

stefaniarocks said:


> Thanks for all the lovely compliments!!
> 
> University outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater: Via Trieste
> Belt: D&G
> Scarf: Burberry
> Boots: Emu
> 
> http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/



I love your outfit - very wrapped up but chic!

Are those emu boots comfy? im thinking of getting a pair of them instead of uggs as uggs are to expensive!


----------



## bare style

dress, f21. lame leggings, aa. boots, guess. clutch, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.





tee, urban. jeans, f21. boots, nine west. scarf, bare accessories. bag, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## Veelyn

^ gosh, I love those nine west boots! They look so good on you.


----------



## Veelyn

Heres one of my outfits from the other day.. I posted in the plus size section but not in here..


----------



## Veelyn

flungflung83 said:


> I wore this 2 nights ago to do some more Christmas shopping. Excuse my realllllly messy room. Tons of presents and nowhere to put them yet. The holidays, ya' gotta love em!!! ush:


 
Cute outfit, love the sweater and scarf!


----------



## BellaChic

Veelyn said:


> Heres one of my outfits from the other day.. I posted in the plus size section but not in here..


 
you look great! love the shoes!!


----------



## BellaChic

bare style said:


> dress, f21. lame leggings, aa. boots, guess. clutch, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tee, urban. jeans, f21. boots, nine west. scarf, bare accessories. bag, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.


 
i love your outfits. how trendy!!


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Bella!


----------



## aliwishesbear

bare style said:


> dress, f21. lame leggings, aa. boots, guess. clutch, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tee, urban. jeans, f21. boots, nine west. scarf, bare accessories. bag, vintage. jewelry, bare accessories.




I love both pairs of boots!! they remind me of the emma cook for topshop boots.  Especially the first pair.  I'm gonna have to go get a pair!


----------



## tessmcdermid

Gorgeous Veelyne! I looooove your shoes and the whole outfit is totally pre-holiday worthy!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thank you!


----------



## initialed

*hairsprayhead & alfiebach* - Thanks!


----------



## loves

Veelyn said:


>


 
great outfit! love your shoes
like the red top/red piping play


----------



## BellaChic

This is what I wore to the office today.


----------



## chunkymonkey

BellaChic said:


> This is what I wore to the office today.



Fab outfit!!! you look great!


----------



## bellezza2620

i love your sweater bella!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## chunkymonkey

initialed said:


>



Cute!  Love how you added some punch with the bag - it's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## initialed

*chunkymonkey* - Thanks so much!


----------



## Valdima

I love those nine west boots!!  I have them toooo 

Valdima


----------



## BellaChic

*thanks so much chunkymonkey & bellezza2620!!!*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Veelyn said:


> Heres one of my outfits from the other day.. I posted in the plus size section but not in here..


 
 They are so cute!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Southern-Belle said:


> My first time posting in this thread. Me on my birthday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zara top, Bebe corset belt, Joe's black skinny pant, black Louboutin Decolletes, and Fendi Maxi shoulder baguette...


 

I knew from the shoes you post that you were fabulous!


----------



## Veelyn

*Loves* & *Fab*- Thanks!

*Bella*- That outfit is gorgeous! You have great style.

*Initialed*- LOVE the bag! Is that a Work or a WE?


----------



## BellaChic

*thanks veelyn!!!*


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thanks! It's a work.


----------



## Veelyn

Yw all!


----------



## smooches

Today at work

Ella Moss top ($18 down from $95 at the Saks sale!!!)
Old Navy black tee underneath
Express jeans




http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=611878&stc=1&d=1228521613


----------



## smooches

I realized you can't see the strap which is really cute, braided.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Im an everyday lurker but I had to post....

Vee, you look great and I L-O-V-E those shoes!!! Where did you get them??



Veelyn said:


> Heres one of my outfits from the other day.. I posted in the plus size section but not in here..


----------



## loverundercover

and a shot with the shoes cause i  them


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^LOVE your outfit, those shoes are killer! Your really beautiful btw!!


----------



## lunatwinkle

Those shoes are so hot *loverundercover*!  Where did you get them?


----------



## chunkymonkey

Those are seriously hot shoes, *loverundercover*! http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=16238


----------



## cherubicanh

Hot shoes


----------



## vickiness

love your mk shoes *loveundercover*!


----------



## exotikittenx

loverundercover, who makes your outfit?  I love it!!!!!


----------



## bare style




----------



## bellezza2620

Girls night in... (im on the right) true religion jeans, splendid white hoodie


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Really cute, love both your outfits!


----------



## chunkymonkey

_cheapo dress from Nordstrom Rack, nine west boots_


----------



## alfiebach

_loveundercover...wow shoes wow, you look like a young brandy...do you know who i mean ????_
_smooches.....cute top, you have given me idea's thanx _
_veelyn......love whole look,the pumps to cute, i esp love the tattoo, not brave enough for my foot he he_
_bellezza.......you girls look nice and cosy, cute outfits_
_barestyle...love your pics, and your outfits....i love your watch  _
_initaled....i loved the riped jeans very much, and the colour of your b bag wow_
_chunkeymonkey.......stunning lbd and pearls....gorg _
_hope i have not missed any one....great pics alfie xxx_


----------



## Little_Girly

Southern-Belle - stunning outfit - love it all
Love the leather look in Bareessentials outfit


----------



## Little_Girly

I mean bare_style outfit (lol)


----------



## CoachGirl12

chunkymonkey said:


> _cheapo dress from Nordstrom Rack, nine west boots_


 So pretty chunkymonkey! LOVE the outfit, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## bellezza2620

chunkymonkey that dress is GORGEOUS


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thank you!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pac sun leggings
ugg cardy
purple tunic I snatched from marshalls for 5 bucks.


----------



## BasketballCourt

chunkymonkey, amazing outfit!


----------



## frostedcouture

chunkymonkey~~ gorgeous!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## BrownBear

BARESTYLE - where are those tall leather black boots from?! Love them!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Great outfit, chunkymonkey.  I love the boots and wow- that dress!  It looks perfect on you!


----------



## shesnochill

Friday night, out to dinner with my best/girl friend 








I am on the *right*, she's on the left (lovelydays; her username)

She's wearing a dress from F21, shoes are Nine West Heech, handbag is Coach.
I am wearing, dress from American Apparel, blazer is from Guess, shoes are from Aldo, and handbag is RM Rose Clutch.
​


----------



## cherubicanh

Me getting ready for a night of fun in Vegas.

Bebe sweater dress
Michael Kors boots


----------



## stefaniarocks

pekie said:


> I love your outfit - very wrapped up but chic!
> 
> Are those emu boots comfy? im thinking of getting a pair of them instead of uggs as uggs are to expensive!



Emu are very comfy...I think that Uggs are too expensive too!!






	 			Cardigan: Zara
 Jersey: Mangano
 Jeans: Cheap Monday
 Scarf: Burberry
 Boots: Primark
 Bag: Fendi
 Headband: Accessorize


My fashion blog



http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## bare style

from saturday night:




tunic, f21.  leggings, aa.  boots, guess.  jewelry, bare accessories.


one from last week:




shirt, h&m.  pants, f21.  boots, chinese laundry.  jacket, thrifted.  jewelry, bare accessories.


----------



## loverundercover

*Coachgirl12- *you are too sweet, thank you 
*Lunatwinkle-* thanks, they're Michael Kors Berkley :okay:
*Chunkymonkey- *thank you, i love them too! 
*Cherubicanh- *thank you!
*Vickiness- *thanks 
*Exotikittenx- *the top and skirt are both from Mango, the leopard bangle is vintage from my grandma, and the shoes are Michael Kors


----------



## Veelyn

QueenOfDa702 said:


> Im an everyday lurker but I had to post....
> 
> Vee, you look great and I L-O-V-E those shoes!!! Where did you get them??


 
Thanks Val  They are from.... Wally World!! [WalMart]


----------



## Veelyn

cherubicanh said:


> Me getting ready for a night of fun in Vegas.
> 
> Bebe sweater dress
> Michael Kors boots


 
Really cute!


----------



## Veelyn

annaversary said:


> Friday night, out to dinner with my best/girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I am on the *right*, she's on the left (lovelydays; her username)​
> She's wearing a dress from F21, shoes are Nine West Heech, handbag is Coach.
> I am wearing, dress from American Apparel, blazer is from Guess, shoes are from Aldo, and handbag is RM Rose Clutch.​


 
You guys look cute. I love those Nine West shoes. They are the best!


----------



## Veelyn

Cute. Love this look!


----------



## lunatwinkle

annaversary said:


> Friday night, out to dinner with my best/girl friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the *right*, she's on the left (lovelydays; her username)
> 
> She's wearing a dress from F21, shoes are Nine West Heech, handbag is Coach.
> I am wearing, dress from American Apparel, blazer is from Guess, shoes are from Aldo, and handbag is RM Rose Clutch.
> ​



Anna, you two look so cute! Nice legs!  And I love the new RM Rose!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Veelyn said:


> Cute. Love this look!



thanks
I was worried that the tunic was too shapeless
but who cares, im just a teen!

Today: Had to wear red in school

T-shirt: Rape is never justified. All the profits go to the charity
Cardigan : Gap
Sweats: Ed Hardy


----------



## CoachGirl12

cherubicanh said:


> Me getting ready for a night of fun in Vegas.
> 
> Bebe sweater dress
> Michael Kors boots


You look HOT cherub! You are rockin that outfit! LOVE it! I wish I could pull off something like that!!


----------



## Southern-Belle

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I knew from the shoes you post that you were fabulous!



I really must be fabulous if Mrs. Fabulousity herself says so. 

Everyone looks great!


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks Coachgirl12!  I'm sure you can rock anything!  Make it spicy! LOL


----------



## shesnochill

*Veelyn*
Thanks! I know right?!  My bestfriend actually fell in love with my pair and then I bought her one!

*lunatwinkle*
I am in love with that golden gumball, lol! And thanks for the nice legs compliment, it's actually my favorite part of my body sort of.. could be longer but it's from the years of vollyball and dancing


----------



## glossie

chunkymonkey you look like a million bucks in that cheapo dress 

looking sexy in those killa heels, annaversary


----------



## stefaniarocks

Skirt: Zara
 Leggings: Zara
 Boots: Fornarina
 Bag: Gucci
 Scarf: Burberry


My fashion blog http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Veelyn said:


> Thanks Val  They are from.... Wally World!! [WalMart]



I say wally world too lol! Im totally going to look for those next time Im there!


----------



## sunbeamy

dress : no brand
heels : GoJane


----------



## jroos




----------



## girlfrommoscow

From last night, went to dinner with my SO


----------



## gucci lover

^^*GFM* - so hot


----------



## glossie

sunbeamy, interesting dress- i like. cool shoes, too 

very nice getup, girlfrommoscow


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Thank you ladies!!)


----------



## loves

too many new posts to comment on all but all look fab. i'll start from this page onwards 
*girlfrommoscow *looking good
*glossie* love the first outfit and nice take on camo print
*jroos *i like your cardigan!
*stefania *the burberry goes very well with your sweater!
*sunbeamy *i like the black dress alot and nice shoes

the past few days


----------



## Veelyn

You all look great!


----------



## annemerrick

My outfit from yesterday....

Viktor & Rolf coat
Missoni scarf
Cashmere sweater dress/charcoal gray
L'Autre Chose Boots

I wore the coat almost the whole day, as I think the dress needs a belt, maybe????


----------



## Veelyn

^ Those boots are hot.


----------



## Veelyn

Shirt- Torrid
Scarf- Papaya
Necklace- H&M
Jeans- Torrid
Shoes- Wally World


----------



## annemerrick

Thanks Veelyn...they were $9.00 from Buffalo Exchange.  The leather is the softest EVER!!!!  I keep eyeing your zebra shoes...I love them....and then you bust them out again!!!

Sunbeamy...you always look classic and gorgeous...and I like it, because your clothes are generally not name brand.  You have an immaculate sense of style!


----------



## Veelyn

Holy moly! Only $9!! Thats great. What is Buffalo Exchange? I keep hearing about it. And thanks!


----------



## annemerrick

Veelyn said:


> Holy moly! Only $9!! Thats great. What is Buffalo Exchange? I keep hearing about it. And thanks!


 

It is a second-hand store that is a cross between vintage and modern clothes.  The buy directly (not consignment), so you can find some amazing deals!  The boots were actually $14, but I had a $5 off coupon.  But that means the person that sold them only got either $7 in store credit, or $5 cash.  I can't understand it..who would sell something so cute for so little???!!!  Last week I got a pair of Roger Vivier flats for $23, and a pair of Chanel flats for $25.  I had a $30 store credit, which means I paid about $20 for both!!  Love that place!!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Wow. I wish we had one here!


----------



## bare style




----------



## Veelyn

^ Great outfit. My favorite boots! You have gorgeous legs btw!


----------



## arireyes

From the other night, Skirt and sweater from Armani Exchange, Boots Linea Paolo from Nordstrom.


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

those're some edgy stuff, loves. 

i like this latest ensemble, initialed.

i love comfort above all else now.


----------



## loves

*glossie* i love comfort too although i do gladly suffer tired feet when i'm in a pair of heels i love - like today  
_vintage chanel slingbacks, nobrand vest, uniqlo shirt, laundry dress pants, taupe bag_


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks! I'm digging your lastest look too.


----------



## jroos

Loves- Thank you very much!

Girlfrommoscow- I love your outfit and your bag is fabulous!! LOVE!


----------



## heartfelt

a celebratory outfit post! finals are over!

excuse my dirty mirror:






Soia and Kyo leather jacket
f21 sweater dress/tunic
cheapo leggings
christian louboutin o my slings
any my trusty chanel jumbo xl


----------



## loves

*heartfelt*, love the jumbo! and congrats on getting your finals over and done with


----------



## alfiebach

heartfelt said:


> a celebratory outfit post! finals are over!
> 
> excuse my dirty mirror:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soia and Kyo leather jacket
> f21 sweater dress/tunic
> cheapo leggings
> christian louboutin o my slings
> any my trusty chanel jumbo xl


 
i bet you can rest now theyare over, good luck...love this look, and of course your trusty xl


----------



## alfiebach

loves said:


> *glossie* i love comfort too although i do gladly suffer tired feet when i'm in a pair of heels i love - like today
> _vintage chanel slingbacks, nobrand vest, uniqlo shirt, laundry dress pants, taupe bag_


 
ho loves my dear, loking goood oh yes...love the chanel slingbacks...so hic x


----------



## alfiebach

shopbareaccessories.com/blog/12113.jpg

i love the pic, its like from a mag, also the heels...very sexy model x


----------



## alfiebach

great look, love the boots  x


----------



## alfiebach

hi initialed, my fave jumper, and nice boots x


----------



## alfiebach

love this glossie, very comfy....liking the shoes also x


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I like your boots initialed

today
vintage lacoste huge cardigan
cream calvin klein tank
hollister jeans


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* & *pearlisthegurl* - Thanks!


----------



## glossie

thanks, initialed and alfiebach 

tell me about it, loves. i like this last getup - i'd wear it myself. i'm quite a separates and pants person. i love shirts.


----------



## kbnkch

the past few days





I looove your outfit, especially your skirt.  What brand is it?  Where can I get it?


----------



## loves

aww thanks *kbnkch *it's from this brand called pull&bear. i'm not familiar with this brand actually. it is aimed at young adults and teens i think so i felt a little funny browsing in that shop since i'm almost 40 
*alfiebach* thank you! hope you are well
*glossie *i love that vest! and your last outfit is something i'd wear too.


----------



## heartfelt

thanks loves and alfiebach--looks like we're bag twins!


----------



## initialed




----------



## alfiebach

loves said:


> aww thanks *kbnkch *it's from this brand called pull&bear. i'm not familiar with this brand actually. it is aimed at young adults and teens i think so i felt a little funny browsing in that shop since i'm almost 40
> *alfiebach* thank you! hope you are well
> *glossie *i love that vest! and your last outfit is something i'd wear too.


  almost 40, never!! whats your secret lol.....i'm well LOVES, looking forward to christmaswell not really christmas, as i'm a bit of a humbug he he, but it means DD Jess is home for 2 weeks. Hope you are doing ok.....you should come over to the chat thread, now and then


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> thanks, initialed and alfiebach
> 
> tell me about it, loves. i like this last getup - i'd wear it myself. i'm quite a separates and pants person. i love shirts.


 i love this, isthis you glossie or loves ????..... i would wear this, but would tweek for my age


----------



## loves

^ that lass up there is glossie but i don't blame you *alfiebach *haha because that looks like an outfit i'd wear myself 

have a fantastic time with your gorgeous DD alfie dear and have a blessed christmas!


----------



## kbnkch

loves said:


> aww thanks *kbnkch *it's from this brand called pull&bear. i'm not familiar with this brand actually. it is aimed at young adults and teens i think so i felt a little funny browsing in that shop since i'm almost 40
> 
> Almost 40 and looking fabulous.  Good for you. I am trying the same here.  I have also experienced the same funny feeling browsing in similar type of stores. I was excited to hear about pull and bear.  If it is for young teens, it can't be too expensive, right. I started searching it right away and found out there seemed to be no stores in the states.
> 
> Does anybody know pull and bear stores in the US???


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I just wanted to be comfortable today, so I dressed a little ridiculous

neon target tights
soffee shorts
yellow calvin klein tank
black over the shoulder supersized vintage gap sweater!


----------



## alfiebach

loves said:


> ^ that lass up there is glossie but i don't blame you *alfiebach *haha because that looks like an outfit i'd wear myself
> 
> have a fantastic time with your gorgeous DD alfie dear and have a blessed christmas!


 LOL, i'm glad it was one of you glossie i lvoe it....i think we all want it
I hope you have a great time as well lovely lady


----------



## glossie

thanks *alfiebach *and* loves * it's chilly this morning! brr...


----------



## loves

*kbnkch*
can't help you on the pull&bear stores in us but you're right, the prices are very friendly. the skirt cost about USD53 iirc

*glossie* yep thank goodness it has "cooled" down to around 25degC today


----------



## initialed




----------



## pearlisthegurl

billabong ruffled tank
juicy jacket
theory skinnies


----------



## Alva

My today work outfit. This is my new Mossimo Tote Bag!!






Cocrodile dark green bakers pumps






Vintage earrings


----------



## Veelyn

Alva- You always have the best outfits. Love those pumps. I have a few Target bags, they are so cute!


----------



## Veelyn

initialed said:


>


 
Love the shirt.


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thanks!


----------



## Alva

Veelyn, you are so kind!! thanks!! yes this  bag is very cute and  giant!! have space for all my belongings!!


----------



## Little_Girly

Alva - those crocodile pumps are to die for !!! - really nice


----------



## twinkl

glossie said:


> thanks, initialed and alfiebach



Sweet bag! where's it from?


----------



## purplekicks




----------



## miss alice

^^ loves it!!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Alva said:


> My today work outfit. This is my new Mossimo Tote Bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cocrodile dark green bakers pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage earrings



I love your outfit, Alva.


----------



## glossie

cute berms, *initialed*. 

very nice getup, *Alva*.



twinkl said:


> Sweet bag! where's it from?


 
hi there, i got it from Etsy.com


----------



## chunkymonkey

glossie said:


> hi there, i got it from Etsy.com


 
wow, really? it's really cute!


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks!


----------



## glossie

thanks, chunkymonkey. cost me usd16 before shipping  came w/o the sling strap, though. that's my own from another vintage bag.


----------



## loves

*chunkymonkey* love your top and the dark green pumps are fab


----------



## sunbeamy

what i wore today :





Asos square neckline bodysuit
USD1.50 Old Navy skirt 
Matte gray reissue 226


----------



## loves

very pretty silhouette sunbeamy. great bag too!


----------



## BellaChic

sunbeamy said:


> what i wore today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asos square neckline bodysuit
> USD1.50 Old Navy skirt
> Matte gray reissue 226


 
really cute outfit.


----------



## Alva

Thanks so much *Little Girly*, *Chunkymonke*y ang *Glossie!* You are so kind!!!
Pura vida!!!

My work today outfit!! its sunny today!!

My dress (has little stars)










My new shoes!!!


----------



## BellaChic

Ok *Alva*. Here we go again. Where did you get those shoes??!! I absolutely love them. Who are they by??


----------



## sheanabelle

Express cardi
Romeo & Juliet couture dress
Steve Madden MaryJanes
RM light grey mattie


----------



## BellaChic

^^^You look lovely dear.^^^


----------



## Alva

Hi BellaChic, are Miss me Getty-1 Shadow High Heel. Still are in www.endless.com and www.shopstyle.com

Hugs!


----------



## chunkymonkey

sheanabelle said:


> Express cardi
> Romeo & Juliet couture dress
> Steve Madden MaryJanes
> RM light grey mattie



Great outfit! Love it!



loves said:


> *chunkymonkey* love your top and the dark green pumps are fab



Heh I wish that was my outfit, but that was actually Alva's


----------



## pearlisthegurl

blue and white day.
well we had to dress for the holidays


----------



## alfiebach

_alva...love 1st look tote, pumps...getting into gree,..the shoes in the 2nd..i have seen them here, would lvoe a pair...but to high for me_

_sunbeamy...great skirt love your reissue in the grey yummy_

_initialed....love the shorts with the check shirt....very now_

_purplekick......skinny and heels looking good..love the boots in the 2nd pic....both very moody _
_be back to check the rest lol xxx_


----------



## Little_Girly

ChinkyMonkey _ I'm still drooling over them pumps girl


----------



## sunbeamy

Thanks you* loves, alfiebach, BellaChic*!!

*sheanabelle, *I love your outfit!! You look fab!


----------



## sheanabelle

thanks sunbeamy, chunkymonkey, and bellachic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purplekicks

Same old, same old.  I need to start investing in things that aren't accessories.  My wardrobe is empty!


----------



## glossie

love the bodysuit, sunbeamy!

love the icy blue tone of your RM, sheanabelle. you look great. 

lovely teal shoes, Alva. 

=====================​ 







batwing top, armani pants, vintage 2-tone pumps. 











shawl and maroon oxfords from tibet, grey ribbed stirrup leggings, vintage patchwork bag.


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thank you!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

pearlisthegurl said:


> blue and white day.
> well we had to dress for the holidays


 
This white shirt is really cute. May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## ItalianFashion

I love this stefanie! I also like to mix Gucci and Burberry. Where did you get the sweater?





stefaniarocks said:


> Skirt: Zara
> Leggings: Zara
> Boots: Fornarina
> Bag: Gucci
> Scarf: Burberry
> 
> 
> My fashion blog http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com


----------



## shesnochill

purplekicks said:


> Same old, same old.  I need to start investing in things that aren't accessories.  My wardrobe is empty!



You are looking HAWT *purplekicks *

& how funny you mention on how you should stop buying accessories. I also noticed how I stopped SHOPPING for clothes and keep on buying HANDBAGS and SHOES. Lol!


----------



## alfiebach

ItalianFashion said:


> I love this stefanie! I also like to mix Gucci and Burberry. Where did you get the sweater?


 
how did i miss this, i love it the sweater is so cosy, and you bunnies are just so cute......i love burberry..great pic x


----------



## alfiebach

initialed said:


> *alfiebach* - Thank you!


 hi initialed...love this look...are they baseball boots, i'm soooo old, but i like them


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> love the bodysuit, sunbeamy!
> 
> love the icy blue tone of your RM, sheanabelle. you look great.
> 
> lovely teal shoes, Alva.
> 
> =====================​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> batwing top, armani pants, vintage 2-tone pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shawl and maroon oxfords from tibet, grey ribbed stirrup leggings, vintage patchwork bag.


  i know who else will like this LOVES.... so well put together


----------



## alfiebach

pearlisthegurl said:


> blue and white day.
> well we had to dress for the holidays


 i like this layering thing you have going on
very cute


----------



## alfiebach

sheanabelle said:


> Express cardi
> Romeo & Juliet couture dress
> Steve Madden MaryJanes
> RM light grey mattie


 ..i love all this, pic is good as well very chic....great


----------



## alfiebach

purplekicks said:


> Same old, same old. I need to start investing in things that aren't accessories. My wardrobe is empty!


 you know i lvoe these shoe....what bag are you carrying, and have you grown a tail


----------



## jamisterok

Party time!

Dress by Tracy Reese!
Clutch by Louis Vuitton


----------



## glossie

thanks, *alfiebach*. when're you going to post your outfits? 

another cold day


----------



## loves

alfiebach said:


> i know who else will like this LOVES.... so well put together


 
lol *alfiebach* you know me so well my dear! 
nice outfits *glossie *i love your tibetan shawl
*purplekicks *your jeans and shoes are fabulous on you!
*jamiesterok* looking very cute
*sheanabelle* love your dress and shoes

sorry i can't comment on all but you guys all look great. no pics from me these days, i'm working from home this week and when i need to run errands, i just pull on my old denim shorts and a tee shirt yeesh


----------



## BellaChic

jamisterok said:


> Party time!
> 
> Dress by Tracy Reese!
> Clutch by Louis Vuitton


 
I love your dress!!! May I ask where did you get it from????


----------



## Alva

Glossie beautiful dress and two tone pumps!!! wuaw!!
Italian fashion, your sweter is pretty!!
Everyone look amazing!

My today outfit. I cant be creative because i have to dreess formally in monday to thursday!!! but I try!!

my green pants has little  white stripes (see my baby in the floor!!!!)











My earrings


----------



## Veelyn

Alva- Another great outfit! Love the green!


----------



## smooches

Alva I love the earrings thanks for posting. And the snakeskin pumps are an unexpected pop of color-very sexy


----------



## Alva

*Veelyn*, *Smooches,* thanks so much!!!  Thanks for the comments!!! 

Pura vida!!! we say in Costa Rica!!


----------



## BellaChic

Alva you look great as usual!!!


----------



## purplekicks

alfiebach said:


> you know i lvoe these shoe....what bag are you carrying, and have you grown a tail



They're the Steve Madden knocks offs.  I've worn them everyday for nearly a week; the toe and heel are scuffed beyond belief (I've been using black sharpie to cover the gray PVC ) and the heel tip is 3/4 worn down.  I'm carrying my Balenciaga Work.


----------



## nessahhh

alfiebach said:


> hi initialed...love this look...are they baseball boots, i'm soooo old, but i like them



i think those are high top vans (sneakers) lol. wow i might be too young cause i have no clue with baseball boots are...


----------



## glossie

thanks, loves and Alva. are your danglies from another country, Alva? look vintage-y too. i like the green tips of your shoes.


----------



## il0vechanel

girlfrommoscow said:


> From last night, went to dinner with my SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i love your belt...where'd you get it girl?]


----------



## LAltiero85

purplekicks said:


> Same old, same old. I need to start investing in things that aren't accessories. My wardrobe is empty!


 Woah!  I saw your pics and it looks like you are standing in a penn state building.   You look great btw...love your BBag!


----------



## deeliciouz

initialed said:


> *alfiebach* - Thank you!



i love your sweater! may i ask where you got it from?


----------



## deeliciouz

sheana - you look fantastic!!!!


----------



## initialed

*alfiebach* - Thanks you! My shoes are Vans. 

*deeliciouz* - Thanks! I got it from Aritzia.


----------



## alfiebach

nessahhh said:


> i think those are high top vans (sneakers) lol. wow i might be too young cause i have no clue with baseball boots are...


 ..wish i could say i ws to young he he...you were right though, thay are kinda cute....so they are called sneakers..in my day..they were plimsoles


----------



## sunbeamy

today outfit


----------



## vlore

WOO!!! Nice Muse II!!! 




il0vechanel said:


> girlfrommoscow said:
> 
> 
> 
> From last night, went to dinner with my SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i love your belt...where'd you get it girl?]
Click to expand...


----------



## BellaChic

sunbeamy said:


> today outfit


 
cute outfit!!!


----------



## Alva

*Ilovechanel *beautiful belt!! wuaw!!

My today work outfit! I have a important intreview for an article today, and i have to look serius!!  juju 









my shoes


----------



## Veelyn

GirlfromMoscow- Where are those black shoes from?!


----------



## Laurie8504

*Alva* you look adorable!  I love your poses


----------



## glossie

^agree! nice shoes, Alva!


----------



## Laurie8504

girlfrommoscow said:


> From last night, went to dinner with my SO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i love your belt...where'd you get it girl?]



Very classy, you look great!


----------



## originallyxelle

I love your belt !


----------



## Laurie8504




----------



## hairsprayhead

Laurie8504 said:


>



Great outfit!  I love your boots- who are they by?


----------



## annemerrick

OK...so the outfit is not much...but it is really the boots that I wanted to show off!! I have been looking for a pair of tan work boots for Oh, about 12 years!!  Seriously!!  I know I could have just gotten Frye boots, but I wanted vintage, and finally found them yesterday for $4.99.  They are perfectly beaten up...and i love the stitching.  Those are longhorns stitched in the boots!!!!  The outfit is Gap sweater, Missoni scarf, Wrangler jeans, and of course the boots!!!


----------



## Laurie8504

hairsprayhead said:


> Great outfit!  I love your boots- who are they by?



Thanks!  I wish I could tell you...my mom bought them more than 30 years ago in Dodge City, and all it says on the inside is "Made in Uruguay" followed by a string of numbers.


----------



## lizz

Grey La Redoute scarf cardigan, Express dress and belt that are 22 years old, Wal-Mart leggings, Wal-Mart purse, and Urban Outfitters flats.


----------



## annemerrick

You look great!!!!^^^^


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

2 of my most recent work outfits 

*Outfit 1*
Pollini shoes
Sass & Bide shorts
Target top
Colorado vest
Chanel cuff

*Outfit 2*
Wittner shoes
Alannah Hill pants
Alannah Hill cami
SES cardigan
pearl necklace


----------



## Bagologist

initialed said:


>


I love this look! The Balenciaga is breathtaking!


----------



## heartfelt

lizz---love that cardigan!!


----------



## initialed

*Bagologist* - Thank you!


----------



## shesnochill

I originally wore the dress, lace tights, & heels for a presentation in class today.






​
After class I wore boots and my jacket with it. It was cold.

Note: that isn't the real boot. I editted it onto my leg, lol.


----------



## Prada_Princess

purplekicks - love the fur tail you wear - I tend to attach some to my bags.
girlfrommoscow _ nice style and love the bag


----------



## lizz

Thanks, heartfelt and annemerrick. Love those boots, annemerrick. You rock them with that outfit. What a steal. Great bbag, initialed. ^

Alloy dress, Express belt that's 22 years old, Wal-Mart tights ($5), Saks Fifth Avenue riding boots, and cornflower city bbag.


----------



## jamisterok

BellaChic said:


> I love your dress!!! May I ask where did you get it from????


 

Thanks!  I got it off the Tracy Reese website - it's from her collection before the current one.  They used to have an online shop, but they removed it recently.


----------



## glossie




----------



## Laurie8504

glossie said:


>



I wish it was warm enough here to wear that.  You look darling!


----------



## alfiebach

Hi Guys....were do i start
ALVA, GREAT PIC, LOVE THE SKIRT AND THE SHOES
ANNEMERRICK, GREAT LOOK, I LOVE THE BOOTS
BRASILIAN BABE, ARE THEY ALL YOUR SHOES WOW !!!!!!...I LIKE BOTH LOOKS, GREAT PICS.
ANNAVESARY, 2 WORDS SEXY....HOT 
AH GLOSSIE, LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS, WHEN WILL WE SEE YOUR WHOLE FACE, YOU LOOK GORG
SORRY IF I HAVE MISSED ANYONE, DID NOT MEAN TO, YOU ALL LOOK WONDERFUL
HAPPY HOLIDAYS , AND HERE'S TO GREAT 2009 XXX


----------



## alfiebach

lizz said:


> Thanks, heartfelt and annemerrick. Love those boots, annemerrick. You rock them with that outfit. What a steal. Great bbag, initialed. ^
> 
> Alloy dress, Express belt that's 22 years old, Wal-Mart tights ($5), Saks Fifth Avenue riding boots, and cornflower city bbag.


 sorry i missed you, are these the bargain boots..love your b bag,cute outfit


----------



## glossie

*Laurie8504* thanks. it's warmer in the day else i'd be clad in 'fall' garments. i like your fall getup - will watch this space for more of your pics for both cold and warm weather 

*alfiebach* thanks. heh, that's the most i'd expose my face for now :shame:


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> *Laurie8504* thanks. it's warmer in the day else i'd be clad in 'fall' garments. i like your fall getup - will watch this space for more of your pics for both cold and warm weather
> 
> *alfiebach* thanks. heh, that's the most i'd expose my face for now :shame:


 Ah......you are just tempting us, the when you reveal....we will ,with your beauty..lol i wrote booty


----------



## sunbeamy




----------



## Deborah1986

sunbeamy said:


>


 

_you look great !!!_
_Where do you live ?_

_where i live it's freezing cold  _


----------



## alfiebach

Deborah1986 said:


> _you look great !!!_
> _Where do you live ?_
> 
> _where i live it's freezing cold  _


 ITA, you look so lovely, but its making me feel cold he he
love your pink flap gorg


----------



## lizz

alfiebach said:


> sorry i missed you, are these the bargain boots..love your b bag,cute outfit


 
Thanks, alfiebach. No, these aren't my Target boots. I bought these at Saks Fifth Avenue, and they're Saks Fifth Avenue brand boots (didn't even know they had their own brand until recently).


----------



## alfiebach

lizz said:


> Thanks, alfiebach. No, these aren't my Target boots. I bought these at Saks Fifth Avenue, and they're Saks Fifth Avenue brand boots (didn't even know they had their own brand until recently).


 I so wished i had Saks/NM.....you guys are so lucky...they look good quality boots. I want a pair of rider boots, but i have chunky calves, and they dont make them wide enough to tuck things into...and the rate $/£ is so made, its not worth getting them from the States. Will look out for a pic with your bargain boots


----------



## EmeraldStar

sunbeamy said:


>


You look very cute!


----------



## loves

*glossie* love your latest outfit!
*sunbeamy *cute pink chanel, i seldom see pink ones 

i have a feeling *sunbeamy*'s from singapore. it is hot here hence our perpetual summer clothes

and just wanted to say hi to *alfiebach*


----------



## initialed

*sunbeamy* - This look is so cute! I love it.


----------



## chunkymonkey

sunbeamy said:


>



I  this outfit.  you look fantastic!  Where is the dress from? - it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## sunbeamy

*initialed, loves, EmeraldStar, alfiebach *: Thank you ladies for your kind words! 

*Deborah1986* : Thank you! *loves* is right..I live in Singapore

*chunkymonkey*, Thanks you!  dress is from VS  
here the link : http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=9G-218082&cgname=OSKEYCLOZZZ&rfnbr=5167


----------



## chunkymonkey

sunbeamy said:


> *chunkymonkey*, Thanks you!  dress is from VS
> here the link : http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=9G-218082&cgname=OSKEYCLOZZZ&rfnbr=5167



Thanks!  I'm kind of wanting one in every colour now :/


----------



## sunbeamy

chunkymonkey said:


> Thanks! I'm kind of wanting one in every colour now :/


 
 I got myself the yellow & white.

get it now if you want...cos they are having 25% off your entire purchase now. And is ending soon.

Discount code : *GIFT25*
Free 2nd day Express Delivery for U.S order of $100.
*select 2nd day business Day Express and use offer code :* SHIPFAST*
*Valid through December 22, 2008*


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## glossie

looking tops as always, *sunbeamy*  where are the shoes from?

thanks, *loves* 

i won't be mooning either, *alfiebach*!


----------



## loves

*glossie* i think i have seen that coral jumpsuit, you've posted it before when you just go it? it is not easy to carry it off but it looks good on you! with the middle part straight hair, you remind me of my favourite favourite aunt in the early 70s 

*annaversary *i like that bag and shoes


----------



## glossie

:shame: yes *loves* i once posted it with a different outerwear in my attempt to un-vintage things (failed!). it came originally with a long short-sleeved coat typical of that time. the parting in my hair is erratic; i have a short forehead and pointed head so it's hard to wear a real side-parting


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> :shame: yes *loves* i once posted it with a different outerwear in my attempt to un-vintage things (failed!). it came originally with a long short-sleeved coat typical of that time. the parting in my hair is erratic; i have a short forehead and pointed head so it's hard to wear a real side-parting


  GLOSSIE you are so funny, your head looks fine, pointed head indeed.....so no mooning, is that pointed


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> looking tops as always, *sunbeamy*  where are the shoes from?
> 
> thanks, *loves*
> 
> i won't be mooning either, *alfiebach*!


 I love this, infact i'm looking for one in black for new year here, but perhaps halter neck, or high neck.....i will need my slim n lift though xxx


----------



## alfiebach

loves said:


> *glossie* love your latest outfit!
> *sunbeamy *cute pink chanel, i seldom see pink ones
> 
> i have a feeling *sunbeamy*'s from singapore. it is hot here hence our perpetual summer clothes
> 
> and just wanted to say hi to *alfiebach*


 Hi LOVES, you will be missed on here, and steffe's thread......you must  come by and say hi..happy holiday to you and your family xxxxx


----------



## bare style

shopbareaccessories.com/blog/12151.jpg


----------



## glossie

oops, pic missing. this one shows the shoes better. 

will you really stop posting, loves? maybe it's your lindies giving your identity away. well, we're really such a small country. as long as we post, we've to be prepared someone would ultimately 'recognise' us. i never ever sighted many bags much (cos i'm slogging away in my office, hah!)

i speak the truth and nothing but the truth, alfiebach! lol


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

I've been away for 2 weeks..cant believe how many outfits I missed! Loves it! Y'all are all adorable! 

Here's one of my recent outfits (cocktail party)..I think I was the only one in a sweater dress there (it was all silk, chiffon and taffetta! )..Whatever, I felt comfy in my outfit! lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Your so gorgeous MissPink! I love your outfit and your little girl is so adorable!


----------



## glossie

ahh. lovely pics, MissPinkBarbie!


----------



## flygirlbritney

I love all the outfits. You ladies rock...Miss Pink , I love me some pink. I have a hot pink Rebecca Minkoff Bag that I just love.


----------



## sunbeamy

*MissPinkBarbie*, You are so gorgeous!! 

*glossie*, Thank you. shoes from Nine West.  Nice outfit!

today


----------



## alfiebach

sunbeamy.....super sexy, are these the nine west shoes? Luv the butterflyxxxx

miss pink...how are you ???, love the outfit, but sorry cute dd steals the show in the other photo...to cute xxx


----------



## alfiebach

GLOSSIE.... the whole truth and nothing but or do you take the 5th lol xxxx


----------



## SanityStyle

My Out Fit Today (wish i had a pic):
Pants: Marc by Marc Jacobs beautiful skinny black pants tucked into suede wedge Stewart Weitzman Boots. 
Tee: Junk Food Tee "My dog is cuter than your dog" in pink
Cardigan: Marc by Marc Jacobs charcoal cashmere cardigan


----------



## Veelyn

PinkBarbie- Lookin good! Missed ya


----------



## E-liciOus

kbnkch said:


> loves said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww thanks *kbnkch *it's from this brand called pull&bear. i'm not familiar with this brand actually. it is aimed at young adults and teens i think so i felt a little funny browsing in that shop since i'm almost 40
> 
> Almost 40 and looking fabulous. Good for you. I am trying the same here. I have also experienced the same funny feeling browsing in similar type of stores. I was excited to hear about pull and bear. If it is for young teens, it can't be too expensive, right. I started searching it right away and found out there seemed to be no stores in the states.
> 
> Does anybody know pull and bear stores in the US???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kbnkch *maybe someone already answered your question but i'm a little behind on posts... Anyway, Pull & Bear is Spanish, from the same owner of Zara, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, ... So if there are any of those stores near you, then maybe some day a Pull & Bear will open there too... No sign of Pull & Bear in Belgium either  but I'm actually hoping for Stradivarius (same owner again...) to open in Belgium, cuz I think they're even better!
Click to expand...


----------



## sunbeamy

*alfiebach*, Thank you shoes are actually no brand....I bought it from HK.


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

cute, initialed! 

i like the colour of these HK shoes, sunbeamy. 

just for fun! happy CHRISTmas, everyone


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks! I like your bag, what colour is that?


----------



## glossie

thanks, that's 06 emerald, initialed


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Ah thanks. No wonder I like it, I have that colour too!


----------



## glossie

and i also have 06 Cornflower! i'd love to have an 06 black work like yours.


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - I think my black is 07. And we're Bbag colour twins  I love how we have the same taste in Bbag colours yet our clothing styles are so different!


----------



## glossie

i try not to look the same all the time, initialed. i think we share one common preference: comfort. i want an 06 work as it has shorter handles. i know i'd have better use with longer handles post 06 but i love the bigger bags with shorter handles. i really like some masculinity, actually.


----------



## alfiebach

*happy holiday, enjoy your day what ever you do, and all the very best for 2009  to all you lovely tpf'ers, i've really enjoyed your company  xxx*


----------



## kbnkch

E-liciOus said:


> kbnkch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *kbnkch *maybe someone already answered your question but i'm a little behind on posts... Anyway, Pull & Bear is Spanish, from the same owner of Zara, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, ... So if there are any of those stores near you, then maybe some day a Pull & Bear will open there too... No sign of Pull & Bear in Belgium either  but I'm actually hoping for Stradivarius (same owner again...) to open in Belgium, cuz I think they're even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the info.  Some US city have Zara, but not my city. I will be very happy if any of those store opens in my city.
Click to expand...


----------



## La Vanguardia

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

Me wearing my Blumarine lace dress and Manolo Blahnik "Fontacu" lace booties.


----------



## shesnochill

*La Vanguardia*, I LOVE your outfit! Especially the shoes. And I can't stop starring @ your avatar. I must say, your collection, actually, THE SHELF/ROOM/CASE or whatever you call it is TO DIE FOR. I hope you don't mind me saving that in hopes of having a room just like yours one day!


----------



## heartfelt

la vanguardia! what a gorgeous dress!  you look amazing!


ok. i really need to clean my mirror. ew.

target cardi
f21 dress and leggings
burberry cashmere scarf (christmas gift from the bf!)
charles david boots
miu miu shopper





blurry.. but they have bows on them!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you annaversary and heartfelt.

*heartfelt - *The bows on your boots are really cute!


----------



## coachwife6

LV: Still styling. You look great as always.


----------



## Vinyl

heartfelt said:


> blurry.. but they have bows on them!



Where did you get those boots?!  I need them in my life, lol.


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

*heartfelt*: That scarf is gorgeous! Your BF did good!


----------



## melliesmom10

La Vanguardia said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> Me wearing my Blumarine lace dress and Manolo Blahnik "Fontacu" lace booties.



Fabulous ensemble, too die for shoes!


----------



## lizz

Alloy dress, La Redoute scarf cardigan, Target boots, cornflower city bbag.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you melliesmom10!*


----------



## heartfelt

vinyl--i got them from 6pm.com when they were having the charles david sale! they were only 30 bucks! 

lana--thanks so much! its so soft! my bf did do good. haha.


----------



## shesnochill

My outfit for today, shopping @ The Grove in LA with my lil seester.

*Top*: F21
*Jeans*: Billabong
*Boots*: Chinese Laundry
*Bag*: RM Wine Nikki
*Sunglasses*: Dita




​


----------



## MonAmie

Going out for Indian food and a movie with my htb tonight


----------



## hairsprayhead

I love your flats, *MonAmie*- who are they by?


----------



## bare style

shopbareaccessories.com/blog/12272.jpg
sweater, target. boots, guess.  scarf, h&m.  bracelets, bare accessories.


----------



## bare style

Why are my pictures not uploading?  Anyone else having any trouble???


----------



## juu_b

bare style said:


> Why are my pictures not uploading?  Anyone else having any trouble???



check the stickys on the home page  they have a new image posting restriction


----------



## Viktorija

La Vanguardia said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!!
> 
> Me wearing my Blumarine lace dress and Manolo Blahnik "Fontacu" lace booties.


It's the great outfit. Your dress is 
graceful and beautiful.


----------



## lizz

Alloy dress, Target boots, cornflower city bbag.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!!!*

Went to town to run errands and pick up my new outfit from Prada ... their tailor made it perfect for me lol! 

- Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
- Zara silk dress
- Benetton wool turtleneck top below the dress
- DKNY opaque tights
- Manolo Blahnik "Lidolo" ankle boots
- Mango coat
- Chanel dark brown sunglasses












... and, for fun, here's a modelling pic of my new Prada outfit (silk top, belt and lace skirt). I need to go to the theater or opera to rock my new outfit lol!


----------



## vlore

*Lizz: *I love your Alloy dresses! And they look awesome with your boots! 

*Annaversary:* you are so cute!!!  your boots and of course, your RM! 

*MonAmie:* you look great! I love your flats & your bag! Is it an MJ?


----------



## envyme

_Smokin' Hot!_




La Vanguardia said:


> *Thank you everyone!!!*
> 
> Went to town to run errands and pick up my new outfit from Prada ... their tailor made it perfect for me lol!
> 
> - Hermès 28cm Haut à Courroies (HAC)
> - Zara silk dress
> - Benetton wool turtleneck top below the dress
> - DKNY opaque tights
> - Manolo Blahnik "Lidolo" ankle boots
> - Mango coat
> - Chanel dark brown sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and, for fun, here's a modelling pic of my new Prada outfit (silk top, belt and lace skirt). I need to go to the theater or opera to rock my new outfit lol!


----------



## bisousx

Wearing a bebe dress and CL ariella clou boots at the club


----------



## CoachGirl12

bisousx said:


> Wearing a bebe dress and CL ariella clou boots at the club


Loves it!! Gorgeous bisousx!


----------



## vlore

*Bisoux,* *hot boots girl!!! *


----------



## mrsDIY88

you look great! i tried the dress version in a different colour but it just looked wrong on me. 

hope you find a suitable occasion to match up to your outfit!



La Vanguardia said:


>


----------



## bare style

shirt, thrifted. skirt, f21. boots, nine west nobello. jewelry, bare accessories. clutch, vintage. jacket, wet seal.


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you everyone!*


----------



## alfiebach

_Hi everyone, hope you had a good christmas, everyone looking good_
_LV..LOVE your HAC AND PRADA OUTFIT _
_LIZZ...2 NICE OUTFITS, 2ND MY FAVE_
_BARESTYLE...YOUR PICS ARE VERY ARTY I LOVE THEM_
_BISOUSX.....LOVE THE DRESS_


----------



## BellaChic

bare style said:


> shirt, thrifted. skirt, f21. boots, nine west nobello. jewelry, bare accessories. clutch, vintage. jacket, wet seal.


 
i love your look!! you look great!!


----------



## glossie

wishing all a fruitful 2009.


----------



## MonAmie

Wearing this to work today


----------



## MonAmie

hairsprayhead said:


> I love your flats, *MonAmie*- who are they by?



Thank you! They are by Marc Jacobs



vlore said:


> Lizz: I love your Alloy dresses! And they look awesome with your boots!
> 
> Annaversary: you are so cute!!! your boots and of course, your RM!
> 
> MonAmie: you look great! I love your flats & your bag! Is it an MJ?



It's an Botkier Sophie


----------



## BellaChic

MonAmie said:


> Wearing this to work today


  i love the outfit. the bag adds just the right amount of color. who is it by, if you don't mind saying??


----------



## MJDaisy

MonAmie said:


> Going out for Indian food and a movie with my htb tonight



omgosh i loveee those flats!!!!!! where did you get them???


----------



## nessahhh

MonAmie said:


> Wearing this to work today




LOOOOOOOVE the MbMJ Airliner! I wish one would magically appear to me one day lol.


----------



## lizz

Thanks, ladies. Happy new year!!!! American Eagle dress, Charlotte Russe tank, Target boots, Yves St. Laurent Muse Two bag in eggplant.


----------



## Joke

happy new year! a wonderfull 2009 for everyone!

I'm pretty much always in a full skirt:


----------



## cherubicanh

My new Years Eve outfit!  Happy new Years everyone.

Bebe top, Hayden Harnett Clara Yam bag, Banana Republic Boots, LEVI jeans, Saks Trench( I forgot the brand..lol)


----------



## Brittanyy

Last week or so.
[I haven't been on in what seems like forever because of the Christmas season!]


----------



## pinkgoldfish

MonAmie said:


> Wearing this to work today


 
very cute! Where's the skirt and clutch from?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Converse chuck taylor shoes
Bubblegum shorts
Supre singlet
Industrie sweater


----------



## initialed




----------



## glossie

^oh you finally showed part of your face, initialed! i like this getup


----------



## initialed

^Thank you! And I wanted to show my hat in the post.


----------



## loves

initialed, nice outfit. i like your choice of bag colour


----------



## initialed

*loves* - Thanks!


----------



## BellaChic

initialed said:


>


 
love your bag!!! great color!!


----------



## initialed

*BellaChic* - Thank you!


----------



## krazy4bags

that's HOT!!!  your shirt!!! That's one of my favorite colors! 



cherubicanh said:


> My new Years Eve outfit!  Happy new Years everyone.
> 
> Bebe top, Hayden Harnett Clara Yam bag, Banana Republic Boots, LEVI jeans, Saks Trench( I forgot the brand..lol)


----------



## Veelyn

EVERYONE is looking great! Hope you all had wonderful holidays.

Initialed- I need that work! Haha.


----------



## hairsprayhead

cherubicanh said:


> My new Years Eve outfit!  Happy new Years everyone.
> 
> Bebe top, Hayden Harnett Clara Yam bag, Banana Republic Boots, LEVI jeans, Saks Trench( I forgot the brand..lol)



Okay so, truthfully I've never paid much attention to Hayden Harnett, but I LOVE THAT BAG!  Wow.  I think I will start paying more attention now.  *makes grabby hands* 

You look great.


----------



## hairsprayhead

An OOTD that's a few days old.  My internet decided to crap out on me, so I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.  

Shopping with my sister and a dinner out:










Top: Nanette Lepore Ladies Night Corset, BR Monogram Cashmere cardigan
Jeans: William Rast Jerri skinnies in Handsand
Boots: Frye Fiona Tall Boots in Sand
Purse: Chloe Saskia


----------



## initialed

*hairsprayhead* - You look amazing and that bag is fab!


----------



## Vinyl

hairsprayhead, that's an amazing outfit!!  You look awesome.  I love your Fyre boots & that Chloe is stunning.


----------



## initialed




----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks *initalied* & *vinyl*!


----------



## Pink Daisy

hairsprayhead said:


> An OOTD that's a few days old. My internet decided to crap out on me, so I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.
> 
> Shopping with my sister and a dinner out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lepore Ladies Night Corset, BR Monogram Cashmere cardigan
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri skinnies in Handsand
> Boots: Frye Fiona Tall Boots in Sand
> Purse: Chloe Saskia


 
I love your bag...it's a wonderful contrast to your outfit.....I have just read a bit of your blog...you have a fabulous way with words and are a scathing wit!!! I loved it!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

hairsprayhead said:


> An OOTD that's a few days old.  My internet decided to crap out on me, so I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.
> 
> Shopping with my sister and a dinner out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lepore Ladies Night Corset, BR Monogram Cashmere cardigan
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri skinnies in Handsand
> Boots: Frye Fiona Tall Boots in Sand
> Purse: Chloe Saskia



Your picture quality is amazing! 

Love your outfit, the corset is gorgeous


----------



## alfiebach

margaritaxmix said:


> Your picture quality is amazing!
> 
> Love your outfit, the corset is gorgeous


 i have to agree hairsprayhead......


----------



## alfiebach

_





ah we can nearly see who you are.......love this pic x_


----------



## alfiebach

krazy4bags.......loved all the pics, this is my fave....the whole package it great x


----------



## alfiebach

Hi glossie, i liked all your pics, and why do you hide your face you look a beauty???? anyway this is my fave shot.....happy new year to you sweetie x


----------



## alfiebach

MonAmie said:


> Wearing this to work today


 Bit late, but i like this, your very smart for work, the bag is a gorg colour x


----------



## alfiebach

i think this is great, anything for a good shot lol...and it is....love the pumps x


----------



## alfiebach

Brasilian_Babe said:


> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=01-01-09_07.00.17.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe
> 
> Converse chuck taylor shoes
> Bubblegum shorts
> Supre singlet
> Industrie sweater


 I cant believe it warm enough for you to wear shorts, but you wear them well.....i love this blue reminds me of sky blue topaz x


----------



## alfiebach

Lizz...i really like this look, but i love your YSL such a nice bag, you wear it well.x

Brittanyy.....oh to have legs like you to wear fish nets lol.....x


----------



## alfiebach

excuse the MESS, and Alf in the background......DD and I going out New Year....you wont know the names.....maybe Monsoon top/DKNY BAG.....thats me Jess has a ASOS dress....high street heels x


----------



## lizz

^GREAT pic and outfits!

Charlotte Russe top, Chip & Pepper jeans, REPORT boots, YSL Muse Two.


----------



## alfiebach

lizz said:


> ^GREAT pic and outfits!
> 
> Charlotte Russe top, Chip & Pepper jeans, REPORT boots, YSL Muse Two.


 lovely..love the colour of these boots....just bought DD a pair. I like the whole look


----------



## margaritaxmix

alfiebach said:


> excuse the MESS, and Alf in the background......DD and I going out New Year....you wont know the names.....maybe Monsoon top/DKNY BAG.....thats me Jess has a ASOS dress....high street heels x



2 gorgeous ladies! Love both outfits!


----------



## krazy4bags

Those boots are HOT!!!!  them!! are they flat boots? or have heels? 



hairsprayhead said:


> An OOTD that's a few days old.  My internet decided to crap out on me, so I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.
> 
> Shopping with my sister and a dinner out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lepore Ladies Night Corset, BR Monogram Cashmere cardigan
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri skinnies in Handsand
> Boots: Frye Fiona Tall Boots in Sand
> Purse: Chloe Saskia


----------



## CoachGirl12

hairsprayhead said:


> An OOTD that's a few days old.  My internet decided to crap out on me, so I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.
> 
> Shopping with my sister and a dinner out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lepore Ladies Night Corset, BR Monogram Cashmere cardigan
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri skinnies in Handsand
> Boots: Frye Fiona Tall Boots in Sand
> Purse: Chloe Saskia


You are one HOT mama!!! I LOVE your outfits!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*hairsprayhead*, you look great, i can never get over the quality of your pics. They're amazing.

*alfiebach*, love the pic of you and your daughter, you both look great.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Juicy Couture shoes
Target dress
Forever New cardigan


----------



## hairsprayhead

Pink Daisy said:


> I love your bag...it's a wonderful contrast to your outfit.....I have just read a bit of your blog...you have a fabulous way with words and are a scathing wit!!! I loved it!!



Awww, thanks!  It keeps me entertained.


----------



## hairsprayhead

*margaritaxmix*- Thanks! I always feel bad that I use a good camera in such a crappy setting (self-portrait style in my closet mirror).  Someday hopefully I'll be able to take pictures in a better spot... 

*alfiebach-* I adore your sense of style, so thanks!  You and your daughter always look stunning! 

*Krazy4bags-* They're the Frye Fiona Tall boots in tan, right here: 

http://www.thefryecompany.com/Product-Women-Boots-Tall Shaft-77042BLK.aspx

So they do have a very chunky heel.  I typically have problems with heeled boots (I have fussy, awful feet!) but the Fionas are AWESOME- I can walk for hours in them and have no problems.   I just love them- they're my favorite boots and I get compliments with them everywhere I go.  I even had a woman following me through Target the other day and she suddenly goes, "Ohmygod, are those Fryes?!  I just love them!" 

*Coachgirl12-  *Thank you!


----------



## hairsprayhead

lizz said:


> ^GREAT pic and outfits!
> 
> Charlotte Russe top, Chip & Pepper jeans, REPORT boots, YSL Muse Two.



Oh man, those boots with that purse...I love it!  Simple,  yet very chic.


----------



## glossie

alfiebach said:


> excuse the MESS, and Alf in the background......DD and I going out New Year....you wont know the names.....maybe Monsoon top/DKNY BAG.....thats me Jess has a ASOS dress....high street heels x



such a great picture. thanks for sharing, alfiebach! and thanks for your well wishes


----------



## glossie

thought of wearing this combo





but wore this in the end


----------



## alfiebach

margaritaxmix said:


> 2 gorgeous ladies! Love both outfits!


 Thanks so much......your to kind


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> thought of wearing this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wore this in the end


 i love this, you and LOVES are so similar....i have to check who it is


----------



## alfiebach

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Juicy Couture shoes
> Target dress
> Forever New cardigan
> 
> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=01-03-09_06.19.41.PM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe


 Oh i like this very much...i can see DD in this......Thanks for your lovely comment x


----------



## alfiebach

Thanks HAIRSPRAYHEAD.....i will pass comments on to DD, she is only here every few months .....Thank you so much x


----------



## La Vanguardia

I love the first one ... so chic! But the others are also cool ... edgy and modern!



glossie said:


> thought of wearing this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but wore this in the end


----------



## glossie

thanks, La Vangaurdia! :shame:

today i'm a tree wearing a vintage lilac 'speedy' and guess mock croc heels


----------



## initialed




----------



## hairsprayhead

initialed said:


>



Looking hot, initialed!  I love the boots.


----------



## glossie

very nice, initialed.


----------



## vlore

*Initialed-* you look HOT!!! I love everything about this ensemble! 
*Glossie-* ALL of your outfits are fab!!! I especially love the white one w/ that gorgy Day!
*Alfiebach-* Your New Year's outfit is HOT! Love your liquid leggings!!!


----------



## alfiebach

hairsprayhead said:


> Looking hot, initialed! I love the boots.


  love the boots!!!!!!


----------



## alfiebach

Thanks VLORE, was not sure about them, but glad i wore them he he xxx


----------



## alfiebach

glossie said:


> thanks, La Vangaurdia! :shame:
> 
> today i'm a tree wearing a vintage lilac 'speedy' and guess mock croc heels


  great look glossie, lvoe the bag and shoes


----------



## glossie

thanks, vlore and alfiebach


----------



## malmccy

This is my first outfit post!
Pardon the mess we just took down the Christmas tree.
I wore this yesterday to go shopping and to dinner with my bestfriend.
cardigan: Forever 21
tank top: Gap
boots: Corso Como Equestrian boots 
bag: Tumi laptop bag that I wear as a handbag because my laptop is to big for the bag
coat: Old Navy
hat: Urban Outfitters


----------



## missbanff

alfiebach said:


> excuse the MESS, and Alf in the background......DD and I going out New Year....you wont know the names.....maybe Monsoon top/DKNY BAG.....thats me Jess has a ASOS dress....high street heels x


 
Whhhoooooo-wee! 

Is it hot in here or is it just YOU TWO?????


----------



## initialed

*hairsprayhead*, *glossie*, *vlore* & *alfiebach* - Thank you all so much!!


----------



## MonAmie

Today at the doctor's.


----------



## alfiebach

missbanff said:


> Whhhoooooo-wee!
> 
> Is it hot in here or is it just YOU TWO?????


 Ah thanks my darling.......how are you???, come over to the chat thread...its a hoot


----------



## alfiebach

malmccy said:


> This is my first outfit post!
> Pardon the mess we just took down the Christmas tree.
> I wore this yesterday to go shopping and to dinner with my bestfriend.
> cardigan: Forever 21
> tank top: Gap
> boots: Corso Como Equestrian boots
> bag: Tumi laptop bag that I wear as a handbag because my laptop is to big for the bag
> coat: Old Navy
> hat: Urban Outfitters


 Hi, welcome...your not as messy as me lol
love your boots, and the bag....also your coat....


----------



## alfiebach

MonAmie said:


> Today at the doctor's.


 oh very cute, love the bag of course is that a xl ???....and the necklace


----------



## Veelyn

Alfie- Is your daughters purse a Chanel?

Mon- That is my UHG purse! OMG its gorgeous.


----------



## 4everglammm

glossie said:


> thanks, La Vangaurdia! :shame:
> 
> today i'm a tree wearing a vintage lilac 'speedy' and guess mock croc heels


 

Glossie...Love your look. The top looks great on you. Your shoes and bag are beautiful. Very pretty!


----------



## alfiebach

Veelyn said:


> Alfie- Is your daughters purse a Chanel?
> 
> Mon- That is my UHG purse! OMG its gorgeous.


 No, she wished LOL, its from one of our high street shops....she is to messy to have designer...I'm hoping she will have something for her 18th....but she is more into makeup and clothes x


----------



## La Vanguardia

*glossie - *Cool top!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Very, very nice casual outfit! *



hairsprayhead said:


> An OOTD that's a few days old.  My internet decided to crap out on me, so I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.
> 
> Shopping with my sister and a dinner out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lepore Ladies Night Corset, BR Monogram Cashmere cardigan
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri skinnies in Handsand
> Boots: Frye Fiona Tall Boots in Sand
> Purse: Chloe Saskia


----------



## La Vanguardia

*My outfits the past few days!*

- Prada clothes, Manolo Blahnik black "Hangisi" pumps, Chanel bag






- Prada coat and pumps, H&M dress, Hermès bag and scarf, Chanel lace tights






- Benetton jacket, LV scarf, Tally Weijl skirt, Hermès bag, leather boots






- Prada top, Burberry jacket, Moschino jeans skirt, Chanel bag, leather boots


----------



## MonAmie

oh, cuties

Yes, of course it's the XL!


----------



## shesnochill

*hairsprayhead*, I love your casual yet chic outfit. Especially the red pop of the handbag! I love your top the most though 

*La Vanguardia*, your outfits are just TDF as always...


----------



## Alilt

La Vanguardia said:


> *My outfits the past few days!*
> 
> - Prada clothes, Manolo Blahnik black "Hangisi" pumps, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Prada coat and pumps, H&M dress, Hermès bag and scarf, Chanel lace tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Benetton jacket, LV scarf, Tally Weijl skirt, Hermès bag, leather boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Prada top, Burberry jacket, Moschino jeans skirt, Chanel bag, leather boots



LaVan you look totally FAB. Do you ever dress in sweats, I bet your comfy clothes are fab as well. Great style!!!!!!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I have a bigger chest so the clothing looks different. But the outfit were heidi True Religon Jeans, Free People embellished tank top, and White Button Sweater. The sweater is nice with my bust.


----------



## malmccy

Alfiebach thanks for the welcome. Nice to know I'm not the only messy one lol.


----------



## glossie

malmccy - i never apologise for my messiness  i like your boots!

pearlisthegurl - cute white top and i like the jeans  

La Vanguardia - i visited your blog briefly yesterday. i like your flat black boots 

aw thanks 4everglammm! to be honest, i don't particularly like this look  i guess i'm not really a skinny-pants person 

MonAmie - fab outfits 

hairsprayhead - you're gorgeous as always. i almost got the saskia in black cos i wanna rock it like you do! heh.


----------



## lizz

hairsprayhead said:


> Oh man, those boots with that purse...I love it! Simple, yet very chic.


 
Thank you so much for the compliment! I consider that a high compliment, coming from you.


----------



## hairsprayhead

*La Vanguardia-* Thanks!  

*Annaversary- *I like the top too, and I'm glad I bought it- it goes with so many different things, I know I'm going to get lots of use out of it.  

*Glossie-* Awwww, thanks!  I love my Saskia.  Love it love it love it.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thanks everyone!

*Alilt - *I'm not a sweatpants type of gal and where I live it's very, very seldom to see someone wearing them. It's also too cold at the moment and I'll freeze my butt off if I wear sweatpants lol!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Thanks glossie


----------



## Alilt

La Vanguardia said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> *Alilt - *I'm not a sweatpants type of gal and where I live it's very, very seldom to see someone wearing them. It's also too cold at the moment and I'll freeze my butt off if I wear sweatpants lol!


 

Ok I am dying to know what you wear inside your house ie comfy clothes?


----------



## Spo0oky

La Vanguardia said:


> *My outfits the past few days!*
> 
> - Prada clothes, Manolo Blahnik black "Hangisi" pumps, Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Prada coat and pumps, H&M dress, Hermès bag and scarf, Chanel lace tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Benetton jacket, LV scarf, Tally Weijl skirt, Hermès bag, leather boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Prada top, Burberry jacket, Moschino jeans skirt, Chanel bag, leather boots


 
You look great in every single outfit! You have a great sense of style. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Veelyn

Yesterday:

Sweater- Torrid
Tank- Target
Necklace- Papaya
Belt- Torrid
Pants- Liz Lange Maternity for Target
Shoes- Payless


----------



## Veelyn

LaVan- Love your bag collection!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thanks everyone!*



Alilt said:


> Ok I am dying to know what you wear inside your house ie comfy clothes?



I leave it up to your imagination lol!!! 







Seriously, I just wear jeans and a pullover. When I'm lazy, pajamas lol!


----------



## Veelyn

pearlisthegurl said:


> I have a bigger chest so the clothing looks different. But the outfit were heidi True Religon Jeans, Free People embellished tank top, and White Button Sweater. The sweater is nice with my bust.


Cute outfit! I'd wear something like that.


----------



## Veelyn

glossie said:


> thanks, La Vangaurdia! :shame:
> 
> today i'm a tree wearing a vintage lilac 'speedy' and guess mock croc heels



I'm so behind! LOL

I love this outfit. I like how you threw the purple purse in there for a pop of color!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

thanks Veelyn, it was just comfy and casual!


----------



## Veelyn

YW 


Today:





















Brown Sweater- TJ Maxx [I LOVE this sweater, its so comfy!]
Cream Sweater with tie- Dots
Skinny Jeans- Torrid [So comfy]
Shoes- Payless


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Veelyn said:


> YW
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Sweater- TJ Maxx [I LOVE this sweater, its so comfy!]
> Cream Sweater with tie- Dots
> Skinny Jeans- Torrid [So comfy]
> Shoes- Payless



those shoes are really cute, and that too looks like a really comfortable outfit!


----------



## boelieke

hairsprayhead said:


> An OOTD that's a few days old. My internet decided to crap out on me, so I haven't been posting as much as I'd like.
> 
> Shopping with my sister and a dinner out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top: Nanette Lepore Ladies Night Corset, BR Monogram Cashmere cardigan
> Jeans: William Rast Jerri skinnies in Handsand
> Boots: Frye Fiona Tall Boots in Sand
> Purse: Chloe Saskia


 

wauw, you look amazing! I love red bags, but never bought one because I wasn't sure how to make combinations without it being to 'matchy' of 'dressy', but I really  your outfit!


----------



## boelieke

E-liciOus said:


> kbnkch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *kbnkch *maybe someone already answered your question but i'm a little behind on posts... Anyway, Pull & Bear is Spanish, from the same owner of Zara, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, ... So if there are any of those stores near you, then maybe some day a Pull & Bear will open there too... No sign of Pull & Bear in Belgium either  but I'm actually hoping for Stradivarius (same owner again...) to open in Belgium, cuz I think they're even better!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Belgium too, and there is a Pull and Bear shop, it's located on 'meir 71' in Antwerp.
> They have some cute things, but not all of it is my style. It's quite cheap though.
Click to expand...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Today I wore a ribbed Free People Tank top in purple and white, A Vera Wang for khols purple cardigan, hollister jeans and van shoes. Just casual and easy


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Pearl, it is!


----------



## intheevent

Malmccy, 
Really cute I love the colors of the cardigan offset by the boots



malmccy said:


> This is my first outfit post!
> Pardon the mess we just took down the Christmas tree.
> I wore this yesterday to go shopping and to dinner with my bestfriend.
> cardigan: Forever 21
> tank top: Gap
> boots: Corso Como Equestrian boots
> bag: Tumi laptop bag that I wear as a handbag because my laptop is to big for the bag
> coat: Old Navy
> hat: Urban Outfitters


----------



## E-liciOus

Oh really? Well it's not really my thing either... I'm still hoping for Stradivarius or Cortefiel (besides the one in Wijnegem Shopping Center) to come to Belgium. Besides, Cortefiel would be a nice change since pretty much all the other chain stores belong to the same owner (and are kinda similar in what they sell). 
They actually closed Bershka where I live recently, but instead we now have 3 Zara's, 2 Mango's, 2 H&M's, ... 
Does it show that I'm dying to see some change around here?!



boelieke said:


> I'm from Belgium too, and there is a Pull and Bear shop, it's located on 'meir 71' in Antwerp.
> They have some cute things, but not all of it is my style. It's quite cheap though.


----------



## glossie

Veelyn said:


> I love this outfit. I like how you threw the purple purse in there for a pop of color!


 
thanks, Veelyn! :shame: you have some utterly cute shoes! what bags did you wear with the outfits, btw?


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks..I am just using an Old Navy bag that I have. Its really cute, black and navy patent leather.

Here is a link to the pic:
http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=37582&pid=594250&scid=594250002


----------



## La Vanguardia

- Cortefiel top, Salabianca skirt, Gucci boots, Hermès Birkin bag, H&M coat







- Mango coat, Zara jeans, Hermès Garden Party bag, Capriccio boots


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Happy New Year! It's been a  while and I just went through ALL the pages I've missed! Everyone looks fabulous! 

Here's an outift from my bday celebration (Dec 31st) *
Armani dress
classic Chanel med flap bag


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*and here with hubs.. 





*


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Lovely dress! Belated happy birthday!


----------



## Veelyn

Pinkbarbie- So nice to see you back! Happy belated bday. And I didn't know you were married! Great outfit. As usual, love the Chanel. What shoes were you wearing?


----------



## NieceyMo

MissBarbieee i loveee your dress you look wonderful 
It's my first time posting in here
Chanel, F21, Luxe, Levis, Soift, Lv Trevi and BB bold


----------



## Veelyn

^ You look fierce! Love the LV!


----------



## NieceyMo

^ thank you darling, I got caught off guard when that pic was taken :shame:


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

MonAmie said:


> Today at the doctor's.



Love your outfit and can I ask where your necklace is from?  Its beautiful!


----------



## margaritaxmix

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Happy New Year! It's been a  while and I just went through ALL the pages I've missed! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's an outift from my bday celebration (Dec 31st) *
> Armani dress
> classic Chanel med flap bag




You look gorgeous, what a lovely dress. The classic elegance of the bag is a beautiful match


----------



## pearlisthegurl

meeting tonight.


----------



## chunkymonkey

NieceyMo said:


> MissBarbieee i loveee your dress you look wonderful
> It's my first time posting in here
> Chanel, F21, Luxe, Levis, Soift, Lv Trevi and BB bold



You look great!  Love your whole outfit!


----------



## m1nime

*MsPinkbarbie*- You and your DH are adorable together! Love your outfit too, its stunning!

*NieceyMo* - The trevi looks fantastic, your whole look is very well put together. I especially love the sunnies on you, you look like a movie star!

*LaVan *- Every outfit is classy and chic!

*Monamie *- Your blazer and jeans are such great cuts,you look fab! The bag really suits your look too.

*pearlisthegirl* - Love that clutch, makes the whole look pop - what is it exactly? Is it blue and silver floral?


----------



## sweetpinkx3

NieceyMo said:


> MissBarbieee i loveee your dress you look wonderful
> It's my first time posting in here
> Chanel, F21, Luxe, Levis, Soift, Lv Trevi and BB bold


 
OMG! I love your entire outfit!
You seriously look great!!!


----------



## alfiebach

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *and here with hubs.. *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hi missb, looking wonderful as always, belated b day wishes   x


----------



## alfiebach

NieceyMo said:


> MissBarbieee i loveee your dress you look wonderful
> It's my first time posting in here
> Chanel, F21, Luxe, Levis, Soift, Lv Trevi and BB bold


 welcome,  love the whole look, great pic as well x


----------



## alfiebach

VEELYN,congrats on your news, love your outfit, and your tattoo....i'm hoping for another..not sure what yet x


----------



## CoachGirl12

NieceyMo said:


> MissBarbieee i loveee your dress you look wonderful
> It's my first time posting in here
> Chanel, F21, Luxe, Levis, Soift, Lv Trevi and BB bold


HOT! LOVE the outfit! and the LV!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Happy New Year! It's been a  while and I just went through ALL the pages I've missed! Everyone looks fabulous!
> 
> Here's an outift from my bday celebration (Dec 31st) *
> Armani dress
> classic Chanel med flap bag


Miss Barbie, you look gorgeous as always! You and your hubby make one adorable couple! Can't wait to see more of your fabulous outfits!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

m1nime said:


> *pearlisthegirl* - Love that clutch, makes the whole look pop - what is it exactly? Is it blue and silver floral?



Its blue and a silvery white floral that I got for a steal from steve madden


----------



## chunkymonkey

Top: Mexx
Vest: Tristan
Jeans: jbrand 10" skinnies in ink
Shoes: nine west lovenyc


----------



## CoachGirl12

chunkymonkey said:


> Top: Mexx
> Vest: Tristan
> Jeans: jbrand 10" skinnies in ink
> Shoes: nine west lovenyc


Love your outfit chunkymonkey! Gorgeous! And gorgeous pictures as always!


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

Veelyn said:


> Pinkbarbie- So nice to see you back! Happy belated bday. And I didn't know you were married! Great outfit. As usual, love the Chanel. What shoes were you wearing?



*Thanks for the bday wishes!  Yes, I am..we have a baby girl too!  Shoes are  from a brand "Paprika".









*


----------



## hairsprayhead

Great outfit, *NieceyMo*! You look hot!


----------



## hairsprayhead

chunkymonkey said:


> Top: Mexx
> Vest: Tristan
> Jeans: jbrand 10" skinnies in ink
> Shoes: nine west lovenyc



A ha!  Your jeans are J Brands.  I need *right now*.

I already told you on your blog, but you look fantastic.


----------



## hairsprayhead

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Thanks for the bday wishes!  Yes, I am..we have a baby girl too!  Shoes are  from a brand "Paprika".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awww, she is too darling!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Here's my OOTD. We were going out to a casual dinner with friends:









Robert Rodriguez Top, Joe's Petite Provocateur jeans in Vincent, Miss Sixty Rachel pumps in magenta, and a cheapie brown bag from F21.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

everyone looks amazing!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*hairsprayhead - *Cool mix of colors and outfit!

*chunkeymonkey - *Hot jeans!


----------



## CoachGirl12

hairsprayhead said:


> Here's my OOTD. We were going out to a casual dinner with friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Rodriguez Top, Joe's Petite Provocateur jeans in Vincent, Miss Sixty Rachel pumps in magenta, and a cheapie brown bag from F21.


Love the whole outfit hairsprayhead! I especially like that top, gorgeous!


----------



## SonOz

Black Kensie Sweater Top
Silk Scarf
Walmart Tights ($5!!!!)
Sofft Boots


----------



## Veelyn

Alfie- Thanks!

chunky- That outfit is so simple and chic. I love it!

Misspink- I knew you had a daughter, I just never put 2+2 together! LOL She is adorable!

Hairspray- You died your hair? It looks good! I love that top too.


----------



## La Vanguardia

_*Clothes:*_ Benetton jacket, Zara top, Marc Jacobs jeans
*Handbag: *Chanel
_*Shoes: *_Gucci
*Accessories: *Wool hat


----------



## alfiebach

chunkymonkey said:


> Top: Mexx
> Vest: Tristan
> Jeans: jbrand 10" skinnies in ink
> Shoes: nine west lovenyc


 ..i like the whole look great pic, esp love the mexx top..


----------



## alfiebach

hairsprayhead said:


> Here's my OOTD. We were going out to a casual dinner with friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Rodriguez Top, Joe's Petite Provocateur jeans in Vincent, Miss Sixty Rachel pumps in magenta, and a cheapie brown bag from F21.


 LOVE your new hair colour really suits you, and the colour of the top...great pic's xxx


----------



## miss alice

Playing around with outfit ideas with my new large MUSE II. Dress in this pic is Club Monaco. 

Rest of pics on here: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/1-large-muse-ii-4-ways-pics-inside-407650.html


----------



## alfiebach

SonOz said:


> Black Kensie Sweater Top
> Silk Scarf
> Walmart Tights ($5!!!!)
> Sofft Boots


 very chic, in black.....the scarf really brings it together xxx


----------



## envyme

*Miss Alice*, I love this!! Who makes the skirt?


----------



## Veelyn

^ Those shoes are hot.


----------



## miss alice

envyme said:


> *Miss Alice*, I love this!! Who makes the skirt?



Thank you so much!! Its actually a dress..from EXPRESS!! and, its on sale now too!!!


----------



## miss alice

Veelyn said:


> ^ Those shoes are hot.



Thanks hun!!!!


----------



## envyme

miss alice said:


> Thank you so much!! Its actually a dress..from *EXPRESS!*! and, its on sale now too!!!



Wow! I wouldn't have guessed. It looks expensive.


----------



## roussel

chunkymonkey love your outfit!  I have those same jeans that I love to death!


----------



## Veelyn

miss alice said:


> Thanks hun!!!!



Yw


----------



## alfiebach

miss alice said:


> Playing around with outfit ideas with my new large MUSE II. Dress in this pic is Club Monaco.
> 
> Rest of pics on here: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/1-large-muse-ii-4-ways-pics-inside-407650.html


 Just gorg, i like the winter coat pic, cute bag...and i love the living area as well


----------



## intheevent

NiecyMo,

you look great! your hair is amazing too. What kind of sunglasses are you wearing?



NieceyMo said:


> MissBarbieee i loveee your dress you look wonderful
> It's my first time posting in here
> Chanel, F21, Luxe, Levis, Soift, Lv Trevi and BB bold


----------



## CoachGirl12

miss alice said:


> Playing around with outfit ideas with my new large MUSE II. Dress in this pic is Club Monaco.
> 
> Rest of pics on here: http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/1-large-muse-ii-4-ways-pics-inside-407650.html


Gorgeous! Love your outfit and your muse... fabulous!


----------



## sunbeamy

*chunkymonkey,  hairsprayhead, miss alice, SonOz, La Vanguardia, Veelyn, NieceyMo*  : You ladies look stunning!! Gorgeous!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Thanks ladies 

*Hairsprayhead*: gorgeous as always.  I still have to do a double take every time I see your new hair.  
*
Miss Alice:* I can't believe that dress is from Express.. it's so pretty.  You look great.

*Sunbeamy:* love it.  You look so chic and that bag gives your outfit a nice splash of color.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

chunkymonkey said:


> Top: Mexx
> Vest: Tristan
> Jeans: jbrand 10" skinnies in ink
> Shoes: nine west lovenyc


 
Stunning!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Veelyn said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> Sweater- Torrid
> Tank- Target
> Necklace- Papaya
> Belt- Torrid
> Pants- Liz Lange Maternity for Target
> Shoes- Payless


 
I love this!


----------



## glossie

sunbeamy said:


> *chunkymonkey, hairsprayhead, miss alice, SonOz, La Vanguardia, Veelyn, NieceyMo* : You ladies look stunning!! Gorgeous!


 
ita! and you're looking good yourself, sunbeamy 

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a224/raybebe1/mff1.jpg


----------



## mayflower

You ladies ROCK!!


----------



## vietangel713

holy crap!!! u look amazing still after having a baby. 




MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Thanks for the bday wishes!  Yes, I am..we have a baby girl too!  Shoes are  from a brand "Paprika".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## vietangel713

wow thats such a cute outfit. 




chunkymonkey said:


> Top: Mexx
> Vest: Tristan
> Jeans: jbrand 10" skinnies in ink
> Shoes: nine west lovenyc


----------



## alfiebach

sunbeamy said:


> *chunkymonkey, hairsprayhead, miss alice, SonOz, La Vanguardia, Veelyn, NieceyMo* : You ladies look stunning!! Gorgeous!


 ...just lovely...and the bag....the colour so vibrant


----------



## chanelbaby

La Vanguardia said:


> *Very, very nice casual outfit! *


 
Love that Nanette Lepore top! Do you mind telling me where you got it as I can't find it on their website. TIA.


----------



## Veelyn

PinkGoldFish- Thank you!!

Sunbeamy- That bag is just amazing. The color is gorgeous!


----------



## miss alice

thank you soooo much everyone!!!! i love all of your outfits!! *Chunkymonkey*- i LOVE your outfit, j brands rock!!!


----------



## shopalot

Yesterday's outfit!
Old Navy black top
Nanette Lepore dress
Black Wolford tights
Chanel bronze coco cabas
CL Babels


----------



## malmccy

Intheevent and glossie- thanks sorry it has taken a while to respond but I was preparing to go back to school.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*chunkymonkey *& *sunbeamy*: Gorgeous as usual! *chunky*: I love those shoes and *sunbeamy*: the color of your Flap is TDF!


----------



## louboutinlover2

Deleted


----------



## claireZk

pearlisthegurl said:


>


Are these the actual jeans you have? Were they from ebay?


----------



## m1nime

sunbeamy said:


> *chunkymonkey, hairsprayhead, miss alice, SonOz, La Vanguardia, Veelyn, NieceyMo* : You ladies look stunning!! Gorgeous!


 
Agreed- all you ladies look so gorgeous, love how everyone puts their outfits together.

*sunbeamy* - Gorgeous dress and love the pop of your Chanel.


----------



## m1nime

*shopalot* - The bronze cabas looks perfect with that outfit.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Vietangel *-Thank you!  Is that a yorkie I see in your avatar? we have a yorkie butt too! 
*alfiebach* -Thanks so much! you're so sweet! 
*CoachGirl12* -Thanks..you're a doll! 
*hairsprayhead* -thank you!! Love your outift too! That top is gorgeous! 
*La Vanguardia *-Thank you! 
*NieceyMo* -Thank you! Love your outfit too! 
*margaritaxmix *-Thank you so much! 
*m1nime *-Thank you sweetie!


----------



## FlowerChild2

This is my outfit today!!!
Ya Ya vapor leather jacket 
Jet Jeans
Givenchy booties
<a href="http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/?action=view&current=IMG_2808.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/IMG_2808.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/?action=view&current=IMG_2810.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/IMG_2810.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>










oh and I made this dress last night in 3 hours for fun!!
<a href="http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/?action=view&current=IMG_2802.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/IMG_2802.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>




<a href="http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/?action=view&current=IMG_2799.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/IMG_2799.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>




<a href="http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/?action=view&current=IMG_2807.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/IMG_2807.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## FlowerChild2

oh and i just bought this jacket from Urban outfitters SO CUTE it was on sale only 62 bucks now!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^oooo that ruffled jacket is soooo cute!!


----------



## trapt204

FlowerChild2 said:


> This is my outfit today!!!
> Ya Ya vapor leather jacket
> Jet Jeans
> Givenchy booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and I made this dress last night in 3 hours for fun!!


 
I love both outfits! Your fashion sense is amazing!


----------



## initialed

*FlowerChild2* - I love the leather jacket look! You look great!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

claireZk said:


> Are these the actual jeans you have? Were they from ebay?



No those are mine on my rug. I bought them from Jeremys in California


----------



## FlowerChild2

Thank you!!


----------



## glossie

love your jacket and booties, FlowerChild2. and that new creation is fun, indeed - well done! 

+++++++++++++


back in the 80s rut. only pants and shoes aren't old-skool. 






repeat outfit. skirt is vintage. 




flowers again.



​​


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Everyone looks really good. I particularly like *NieceyMo, chunkymonkey, sunbeamy, hairsparyhead, MissPinkBarbie and La VAnguardia *latest outfits. 

And this is the outfit i wore to one of my friend's wedding yesterday:

Christian Louboutin shoes
Matthew Williamson dress
Seduce cardigan
pearl necklace   + matching pearl earrings
Chloe handbag


----------



## chunkymonkey

BrasilianBabe: You look beautiful.  Those colors look so great with your skin tone.


----------



## glossie

^ita the colours suit you, BrasilianBabe. i love purple with white.


----------



## initialed




----------



## nessahhh

first time posting 






jacket: mackage nev 
sweater: H&M
shirt: ella moss
leggings: silence & noise


----------



## *qp*

sunbeamy said:


> *chunkymonkey, hairsprayhead, miss alice, SonOz, La Vanguardia, Veelyn, NieceyMo* : You ladies look stunning!! Gorgeous!


 

Sunbeamy,  You re such a Doll ! Love your style & all your pix, I tried looking for your VS white dress, is it from recent collection?? BTW Couldnt take my eyes off your Tiffany Green flap , keep posting


----------



## BasketballCourt

*Brasilian_Babe*- you look great! I love that dress.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

glossie said:


> love your jacket and booties, FlowerChild2. and that new creation is fun, indeed - well done!
> 
> +++++++++++++
> 
> 
> back in the 80s rut. only pants and shoes aren't old-skool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repeat outfit. skirt is vintage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flowers again.
> 
> 
> 
> ​​



Oh Glossie, You shouldn't "cut" your face off..it is a pretty one!  

Love your outfits--You have a such a great and unique style!


----------



## chunkymonkey

MissPinkBarbie said:


> Oh Glossie, You shouldn't "cut" your face off..it is a pretty one!
> 
> Love your outfits--You have a such a great and unique style!



I agree - glossie you're too cute!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Brasilian_Babe - *I love the color of your shoes!

*sunbeamy - *Très chic and sexy!


----------



## La Vanguardia

My outfits the past few days during my trip to Amsterdam.

*At the airport:*
- Prada coat, Betsey Johnson dress, Bottega Veneta bag, LV scarf, leather boots






*Around Amsterdam:*
- Prada coat and skirt, Bally top, Chanel sunglasses, Bottega Veneta bag, LV scarf, leather boots and gloves, wool beret






- Prada coat and skirt, wool dress, Bottega Veneta bag, LV scarf, leather boots, wool beret


----------



## FlowerChild2

PS my Ya Ya leather jacket Rick Owens look alike was only 500 because i got it from thehipchick.com and they have  20% code!!!!


----------



## glossie

i'm flattered to have 2 beauties say that.. i'm really no beauty nor cutie. am touching 40 soon! :shame: thanks so much, MissPinkBarbie and chunkymonkey  

that's a silk top, initialed? very nice. 

i like your scarf and coat, La Vanguardia.


----------



## initialed

*glossie* - Thanks! It's not silk. I think it's like a jersey.


----------



## nessahhh

nessahhh said:


> first time posting
> 
> jacket: mackage nev
> sweater: H&M
> shirt: ella moss
> leggings: silence & noise



huh. my image didn't show and it was from imageshack....


----------



## pinkgoldfish

nessahhh said:


> huh. my image didn't show and it was from imageshack....


 
Love the jacket, where did you get it?


----------



## nessahhh

pinkgoldfish said:


> Love the jacket, where did you get it?



its the mackage nev 
got it on ssense.com during the boxing day sale!


----------



## sunbeamy

*margaritaxmix, **m1nime*, *Veelyn, alfiebach, chunkymonkey * : Thank you ladies for your kind words! 

*Brasilian_Babe*, Thank you! you look gorgeous! 

*La Vanguardia*, Thanks you! 

*glossie*, Thank you! You look great!! love all your recent outfits!

**qp** : Awww..Thank you so much dear! The VS dress is still available..here the link : http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=9H-225328&cgname=OSKEYCLOZZZ&rfnbr=2201

*FlowerChild2, *I heart your style! 

Today :


----------



## miss alice

^^sunbeamy, love your outfit!!!!


----------



## miss alice

*glossie* and* la vanguardia*- you ladies look great!!!!


----------



## sunbeamy

Thank you *miss alice*!


----------



## Laurie8504

nessahhh said:


> huh. my image didn't show and it was from imageshack....



Love the purple and green combo!


----------



## jsc6

*nessahhh* i love your nev!  i was debating on getting it instead i got the bomber style.


----------



## *qp*

sunbeamy said:


> *margaritaxmix, **m1nime*, *Veelyn, alfiebach, chunkymonkey *: Thank you ladies for your kind words!
> 
> *Brasilian_Babe*, Thank you! you look gorgeous!
> 
> *La Vanguardia*, Thanks you!
> 
> *glossie*, Thank you! You look great!! love all your recent outfits!
> 
> **qp** : Awww..Thank you so much dear! The VS dress is still available..here the link : http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=9H-225328&cgname=OSKEYCLOZZZ&rfnbr=2201
> 
> *FlowerChild2, *I heart your style!
> 
> Today :


 



*Sunbeamy* : Thanks for the VS link . Again, You look great in this cute outfit


----------



## stefaniarocks

Jeans: Replay
Tank top: Yamamay
Bag: Balenciaga
Scarf: bought in Paris
Headband: H&M

My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/


----------



## miss alice

*stefaniarocks-* you look so cute!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunbeamy said:


> *margaritaxmix, **m1nime*, *Veelyn, alfiebach, chunkymonkey * : Thank you ladies for your kind words!
> 
> *Brasilian_Babe*, Thank you! you look gorgeous!
> 
> *La Vanguardia*, Thanks you!
> 
> *glossie*, Thank you! You look great!! love all your recent outfits!
> 
> **qp** : Awww..Thank you so much dear! The VS dress is still available..here the link : http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=9H-225328&cgname=OSKEYCLOZZZ&rfnbr=2201
> 
> *FlowerChild2, *I heart your style!
> 
> Today :



You remind me of a completely chic Minnie Mouse. Don't take offense by that at all, you look so put together as always.


----------



## margaritaxmix

stefaniarocks said:


> Jeans: Replay
> Tank top: Yamamay
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Scarf: bought in Paris
> Headband: H&M
> 
> My fashion blog: http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/



Love your Bal and scarf!


----------



## nessahhh

thanks *laurie* and *jsc6*!

ohhh and *laurie*: it's actually a navy blue top with a black leather jacket, i guess my room light made it look like different colours haha. but that combo would be pretty cool


----------



## hairsprayhead

sunbeamy said:


> *margaritaxmix, **m1nime*, *Veelyn, alfiebach, chunkymonkey * : Thank you ladies for your kind words!
> 
> *Brasilian_Babe*, Thank you! you look gorgeous!
> 
> *La Vanguardia*, Thanks you!
> 
> *glossie*, Thank you! You look great!! love all your recent outfits!
> 
> **qp** : Awww..Thank you so much dear! The VS dress is still available..here the link : http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...prnbr=9H-225328&cgname=OSKEYCLOZZZ&rfnbr=2201
> 
> *FlowerChild2, *I heart your style!
> 
> Today :



You look great!  I love that dress- or is a top and a skirt?


----------



## glossie

nessahhh said:


> huh. my image didn't show and it was from imageshack....


 
i like your jacket too. what bag and shoes did you wear with this outfit?


----------



## nessahhh

*glossie*:

i wore my mbmj staples & studs bucket bag





and pedro garcia silk/leather banana flats


----------



## glossie

nice bag. and the flats sound good. do post pic of the entire ensemble next time, nessahhh 

sunbeamy - you do the peeking petticoat very nicely all the time


----------



## lulu22

nessahhh said:


> huh. my image didn't show and it was from imageshack....


  That's the Mackage Nev jacket right? Looks great!  Can I ask what size that is? I'm thinking of ordering one but can't make up my mind as to what size! Thanks!


----------



## initialed




----------



## sunbeamy

*margaritaxmix,  *Thank you sweetie!  I look at my photo again....I just can't stop launghing..it does look like I steal that outfit from Minnie Mouse. 

**qp**, Thank you babe!

*glossie*, Thank you!

*hairsprayhead*, Thank you so much! It a 2 piece..a top and a skirt.


----------



## nessahhh

*lulu22* - it's actually a large. i found that the nev fits pretty slim, but mine's a little bit baggy at the top (i don't fill out that much apparently lol) but other than that, it's a pretty snug fit


----------



## glossie

miss alice said:


> *glossie* and* la vanguardia*- you ladies look great!!!!



thanks, miss alice! 

still in retro garb. and same old bag cos i was too lazy to rotate bags. 








dunno if the skirt's fabric is sharskin. shoes from Lhasa Tibet. balenciaga day bag and laura bagiotti shades.


----------



## Veelyn

Love the Bal Glossie!


----------



## miss alice

Veelyn said:


> Love the Bal Glossie!



Ditto!! Love the bag,* glossie*!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

nessahhh said:


> *glossie*:
> 
> i wore my mbmj staples & studs bucket bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pedro garcia silk/leather banana flats


 

Very nice bag


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Thank you for the compliments!*

*Clothes:* Prada coat, Etro dress, La Perla top
*Handbag: *Bottega Veneta
*Shoes: *Manolo Blahnik
*Accessories: *LV scarf, Hermès hat


----------



## bellezza2620

sunbeamy - you always look so CLASSY!! i adore your outfits!!

lavanguardia - your style is so enviable! i adoreeeee your bottega veneta!

heres me, crappy pic im sorry but i cant find my cam. ill try to get some better pics

jeans - seven for all mankind
shirt - forever21!
necklace - tiffany bubbles pendant

missing, my new neverfull mm!!


----------



## poshchick

Hey girls,

Not posted in this thread in ages, been away for a while, but here's my outfit for today - can't really see the heels but they are heels, and please excuse the mess!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

poshchick said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Not posted in this thread in ages, been away for a while, but here's my outfit for today - can't really see the heels but they are heels, and please excuse the mess!!



I like your belt!


----------



## Shasta

_*I love your look PoshChick!  Absolutely lovely!*_


----------



## poshchick

Thankyou


----------



## CoachGirl12

poshchick said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Not posted in this thread in ages, been away for a while, but here's my outfit for today - can't really see the heels but they are heels, and please excuse the mess!!


Absolutely LOVE your outfit posh, what brand of leggings are those if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## initialed

*poshchick* - You look great!


----------



## Samia

^^Love it!


----------



## poshchick

CoachGirl12 said:


> Absolutely LOVE your outfit posh, what brand of leggings are those if you don't mind me asking?


 
Hey coachgirl, they aren't any brand I'm afraid ! I'm from the UK and they are from our equivalant of Walmart! Super cheap but they keep me warm! 

Thanks to you too initialed -  love your jacket! x


----------



## cammy1

La Van- looking simply stunning, beautiful Prada coat


----------



## CoachGirl12

poshchick said:


> Hey coachgirl, they aren't any brand I'm afraid ! I'm from the UK and they are from our equivalant of Walmart! Super cheap but they keep me warm!
> 
> Thanks to you too initialed -  love your jacket! x


haha.... i guess i should check out my local walmart, thanks poshchick!!


----------



## sunbeamy




----------



## CoachGirl12

sunbeamy said:


>


Gorgeous sunbeamy!!


----------



## Veelyn

poshchick said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Not posted in this thread in ages, been away for a while, but here's my outfit for today - can't really see the heels but they are heels, and please excuse the mess!!



Great outfit! Are those YSL heels?


----------



## Veelyn

Sunbeamy- You dress so gorgeous everyday! Wish I could, but I love my jeans and tee's. haha.


----------



## initialed

*poshchick* - Thank you!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *cammy1* and *bellezza2620!*


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Sunbeamy* - You already know what I'll say! Love your clutch and the angelic looking dress. You have the most amazing clothes!

*poshchick* - love your belt!


----------



## poshchick

Veelyn said:


> Great outfit! Are those YSL heels?


 
Thanks! No, wish they were! just little grey suede heels from Zara, got them on sale!


----------



## CTgrl414

sunbeamy, I wish I could wear such fabulous outfits every day!


----------



## glossie

Veelyn said:


> Love the Bal Glossie!


 


miss alice said:


> Ditto!! Love the bag,* glossie*!


 
thanks, Veelyn and miss alice 




mikyandstyle said:


> nice to meet you all!http://www.chictopia.com/photo/show/63415-jacket-zara-pants-steve-madden-shoes-asos-necklacehttp://www.chictopia.com/photo/show...-purse-asos-shoes-accessories-accessories-bra


 
i like your hair and shoes.


----------



## initialed




----------



## nessahhh

wilfred jacket, forever 21 top, silence & noise leggings. dang i really need to get a full length mirror lol.


----------



## Veelyn

poshchick said:


> Thanks! No, wish they were! just little grey suede heels from Zara, got them on sale!


Oh ok. They are really cute! You wear them well 

ETA: Do you have a link for Zara? I've never shopped with them before.


----------



## Veelyn

initialed said:


>



I think this might be my favorite outfit you've worn. It looks very simple and casual, yet cute, and shows off your figure!


----------



## Veelyn

nessahhh said:


> wilfred jacket, forever 21 top, silence & noise leggings. dang i really need to get a full length mirror lol.



Love the coat!


----------



## jsc6

kind of late posting.  this was an outfit i wore to work a few days ago, with and without the scarf.









and this is what i wore while shopping yesterday


----------



## margaritaxmix

jsc6 said:


> kind of late posting.  this was an outfit i wore to work a few days ago, with and without the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what i wore while shopping yesterday



Love your bag in both!


----------



## La Vanguardia

*Clothes:* Zara coat, Rapsodia dress, Maria Bonita denim jacket
*Handbag: *Chanel
*Shoes:* Sergio Rossi


----------



## poshchick

Veelyn said:


> Oh ok. They are really cute! You wear them well
> 
> ETA: Do you have a link for Zara? I've never shopped with them before.


 

I don't think they have an online store  but there are stores everywhere.. even found one in Las Vegas! 

Here's my outfit for today, was teaching so very smart! 

Knee length shift dress
Striped shirt
Tights
Heels

Again, excuse the mess! 

ETA: I didn't realise this was so blurry!


----------



## cutiepie21

^^ I love your dress!  Do you mind if I ask where you purchased it?


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thank you so so much!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jsc6 said:


> kind of late posting.  this was an outfit i wore to work a few days ago, with and without the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what i wore while shopping yesterday


LOVE your outfits... I love your bag in the last picture... where did you get that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## miss alice

jsc6 said:


> kind of late posting.  this was an outfit i wore to work a few days ago, with and without the scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what i wore while shopping yesterday




You look FABULOUS!!!!! LOVE the YSL Muse II!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


>



love the boots, i've seen soooo many recently walking around haha. what brand are they or where did you get them?


----------



## trapt204

nessahhh said:


> love the boots, i've seen soooo many recently walking around haha. what brand are they or where did you get them?



Yes, I was wondering that same thing!


----------



## jsc6

*CoachGirl12 *It's from Holt Renfrew, it's the YSL Muse II.  I just got it the other day and totally love it!

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## initialed

*nessahhh* & *trapt204* - Thanks! I got them from the Canadian store B2.


----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


> *nessahhh* & *trapt204* - Thanks! I got them from the Canadian store B2.



Ohhh what brand? Just the Brown's brand or? Cause I live in Vancity so yeah, I might just stop by and take a look lol.


----------



## E-liciOus

I was scrolling down on this first picture, and my gosh, it seemed like there was no end to your legs! My stumps would probably reach up to your knees... Needless to say I love this outfit on you! 




FlowerChild2 said:


> This is my outfit today!!!
> Ya Ya vapor leather jacket
> Jet Jeans
> Givenchy booties
> <a href="http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/?action=view&current=IMG_2808.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/IMG_2808.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/?action=view&current=IMG_2810.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i426.photobucket.com/albums/pp348/FashionBody31/IMG_2810.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## glossie

^ita and i like your shoes on the rack, FlowerChild2. 

a pity your dress is quite hidden, La Vanguardia. looks good. 

you look great, initialed. 

great outfits and bags and shoes, jsc6. 

*******​


----------



## roussel

Casual friday outfit

LAMB Jacket
LAMB Jeans
Kerrigan Top
Prada Booties
Balenciaga Jaune Step


----------



## cherubicanh

*flowerchild*, your legs are to die for!  I wish mine would look half as good!


----------



## Alice1979

^^Like that outfit, Roussel. Your step and jacket go well together.


----------



## roussel

Thanks Alice!


----------



## Martina_Italy

roussel said:


> Casual friday outfit
> 
> LAMB Jacket
> LAMB Jeans
> Kerrigan Top
> Prada Booties
> Balenciaga Jaune Step





 your Jaune Step!!!!


----------



## initialed

*nessahhh* - I didn't get the boots this year. 

*glossie* - Thanks!


----------



## CTgrl414

roussel, I love your jaune step. I have a city and it's my faaaav color


----------



## Carmen82

Out for happy hour:


----------



## roussel

CTgrl414 said:


> roussel, I love your jaune step. I have a city and it's my faaaav color



Thanks!  A favorite of mine as well.  It goes with everything!


----------



## m1nime

*roussel* - Never go into the Bal Forum, so I have never seen that colour before - love it, it is stunning. Really goes well with what you are wearing aswell!

Havent posted for awhile, here is my outfit, Im going out for a birthday dinner.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love love love those shoes^


----------



## m1nime

pearlisthegurl said:


> Love love love those shoes^


 
Thanks, they are Windsor Smith, I think its only in Australia? Only cost something like AUD$160 too.


----------



## initialed

*m1nime* - Your hair looks so good! And cool shoes.


----------



## La Vanguardia

Went to the theater to watch a play.

*Clothes: *Gucci dress, Burberry cardigan, lace undershirt
*Handbag: *Hermès
*Shoes: *Manolo Blahnik


----------



## m1nime

Thanks *initialed* - Im really wanting it to hurry up and grow! Your flats are cute - are they beads on the top?

*LaVan* - Love that dress on you, nice colour and cut, and how the shoes has the matching pop of colour as the dress.

*Carmen82* - Nice chic outfit, love the bag! And from your avatar, looks like you have a great collection.


----------



## howardu09

Great thread!!! This was a few weeks ago.

Burberry Briddle check tote
Gucci Boots
Rugby sweater
Altamont jeans


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Carmen82*: Love your cardigan and Bal!

*m1nime: *GORGEOUS heels and Neo Cabby!

*roussel: *Love the jacket & Bal!


----------



## howardu09

La Vanguardia said:


> Went to the theater to watch a play.
> 
> *Clothes: *Gucci dress, Burberry cardigan, lace undershirt
> *Handbag: *Hermès
> *Shoes: *Manolo Blahnik




You look great.. I love the way you put that together. So classy.


----------



## kiwanja

Blue Batman Kaftan:


----------



## CoachGirl12

kiwanja said:


> Blue Batman Kaftan:


Gorgeous! I love your pics!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Thank you *m1nime* and *howardu09!*


----------



## plumaplomb

howardu09 said:


> Great thread!!! This was a few weeks ago.
> 
> Burberry Briddle check tote
> Gucci Boots
> Rugby sweater
> Altamont jeans


this is so hot 
 the boots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Howard I love your outfit!


----------



## initialed

*m1nime* - Thanks. There's a skull cut out on my flats.


----------



## shesnochill

*howard*, you look great! Those boots totally give that outfit a hMp!

*kiwanja*, I love how your posing! And cool skills on the 2nd photo


----------



## cherubicanh

Feeling boho today...  and excuse the background, I am at my family's house on vaca..so it's the little sis's room. =)


----------



## glossie




----------



## tanj

*Howardu09* i love your whole outfit!!!!!!


----------



## howardu09

Thanks for your comments. You all look amazing too.  I just went back through this thread and WOW!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*cherubichan: *I love your bag and the blouse!


----------



## initialed




----------



## intheevent

I haven't stopped in this thread in a while. Lots of great posts too many to name this time.  Keep it coming guys


----------



## nessahhh

initialed said:


>



LOVE THAT OUTFIT! What brand is that jacket?


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks *margarita!*


----------



## tomato4

claireZk said:


> Are these the actual jeans you have? Were they from ebay?


*pearlisthegurl*, i agree with claireZk... the jeans look kinda fake. i would double check but im pretty sure.


----------



## initialed

Here's a close up of my skull cut out flats:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

tomato4 said:


> *pearlisthegurl*, i agree with claireZk... the jeans look kinda fake. i would double check but im pretty sure.



I didnt think Jeremys sold fake things so that never crossed my mind. there 
*Women's 'Heidi' Stretch - Dark Lovestruck*

if the hemming is whats throwing you off its because I got them shortened.


----------



## brigadeiro

I'm back from my lovely trip home for xmas, so hot here! Recent outfits:












LHS to RHS:
T-shirt: Sass & Bide 'A little peace' Jagger tee
Shorts: Stella McCartney
Belt: Alice McCall silk crystal bow belt
Bag: Burberry patent clutch
Shoes: Stella McCartney black pumps (shown in pic below)
Jewellery: Crystal bracelet from Bauhaus

Top: Sportsgirl beaded silk camisole (used to be a dress, but I didn't like the asymmetrical hem and so 'altered' it)
Dress: Ilana Moses silk dress (it's actually a gorgeous deep purple colour)
Belt: Calibre (men's) belt
Shoes: Dior Extreme Pythons
Jewellery: Tom Binns Faux Real cuff & large stone ring from Buenos Aires
Bag: Chloe large brown leather bracelet bag

Top: Tigerlily white&red striped with lace straps halterneck worn under
Blouse: Vanessa Bruno cotton-voile top (better pic here)
Shorts: Stella McCartney
Belt: Dries Van Noten
Bag: Burberry Manor
Shoes: White buckle shoes with red heel (purchased 5 years ago in Brazil, still (h) these, and had to buy them twice, as they were stolen the first time, minutes after I bought it!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Wow, I love all your outfits, you look gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## vlore

I haven't posted in ages- doing some remodeling in the house and I was pretty much left without a full-length mirror, so for now, this set-up will do (standing on the toilet)!!!
















Black top from* Express
*Relaxed jeans from* Express
Tolani *scarf*
Guiseppe Zanotti *flats*
Balenciaga *bag


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^LOVE your outfit vlore! That BBag is TDF!


----------



## annemerrick

Here's a close up of my skull cut out flats:





Initialed...I love these flats...where did you get them???


----------



## poshchick

Brigadeiro that belt is amazing! Love it! 

Here's my work outfit from a couple of days ago : 

Shirt from supermarket brand
Skirt from Zara
Tank from Zara
Shoes from ....you guessed it - Zara!


----------



## margaritaxmix

brigadeiro - love the setting of your pics!

vlore - gorgeous bag & i love your jeans!

poshchick - cute skirt


----------



## pearlisthegurl

primp deer thermal TR jeans
I look really red


----------



## HauteMama

brigadeiro: Those Dior shoes are just show-stoppers! I LOVE them!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *hautemama* (after seeing the SATC movie I was obsessed with finding them, can't believe my luck ), *poshchick* (I also have this belt in grey/silver and occasionally use them to tie the curtains in the guest room, haha), *coachgirl12* & *margaritaxmix* (that's my driveway/house :shame: )!


----------



## heartfelt

vlore-- i LOOOOVE those gz flats! i wanted the pumps! they are so gorg! 

me today. looking a little short at this angle..


----------



## nessahhh

annemerrick said:


> Here's a close up of my skull cut out flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initialed...I love these flats...where did you get them???



I FOUND THEM! lol
Sadly, no ones seling them any more 

But they're the  Loeffler Randall Skull Cut Out Flats.

That's another add on my list for things to buy if found haha.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *coachgirl12, margaritamix *and *heartfelt! *


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Thanks! I love all of the above outfits...but Poshchick....your skirt is GORGEOUS!! And I love the way you have it all put together. Vlore....you look fantastic, and Heartfelt....that bag is making me drool!!! Ok...pics of me today:
Jacket: vintage chinese embroidered
Jeans: TR Joey
Shoes: Nine West Suede Wedges (which you can't realy see!)
Bag: Vintage


----------



## vlore

black tee by *Banana Republic*
jacket by* Free People*
jeans by *Express*
boots by *UGG*
bag by *Balenciaga
*


----------



## shesnochill

*vlore*, love your outfit!!!!! UGGs.. so comfy. It's raining here in LA today so I am also wearing mine


----------



## vlore

annaversary said:


> *vlore*, love your outfit!!!!! UGGs.. so comfy. It's raining here in LA today so I am also wearing mine



*Thank you!!!* The weather today in Miami is fab- it's 50F so I had to take advantage and wear my UGGs...they ARE comfy and IMO, match w/ everything!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

IMO your bag matches with everything, such a nice color!


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore said:


> black tee by *Banana Republic*
> jacket by* Free People*
> jeans by *Express*
> boots by *UGG*
> bag by *Balenciaga
> *



Love this look, your jacket is so cute and so is your pup!


----------



## margaritaxmix

heartfelt said:


> vlore-- i LOOOOVE those gz flats! i wanted the pumps! they are so gorg!
> 
> me today. looking a little short at this angle..



Love your plaid shirt, I've been looking for one! 

And of course the Jumbo flap is beautifullll!


----------



## kiwanja

I personally am fine with the shorts and tights look.
And have a thing for leather jackets...


----------



## vlore

pearlisthegurl said:


> IMO your bag matches with everything, such a nice color!


*
Thanks!!! *


----------



## vlore

kiwanja said:


> I personally am fine with the shorts and tights look.
> And have a thing for leather jackets...



You know what, I also like shorts w/ tights!!! You look awesome!!!


----------



## vlore

margaritaxmix said:


> Love this look, your jacket is so cute and so is your pup!



Thank you margaritamix!  This jacket is made from fleece, so yes, it IS super comfy- I  it! 
Thanks and the pup pictured is 1 out of 4 mini Dachsunds! Look at my avatar!!! They are my little babies


----------



## CoachGirl12

kiwanja said:


> I personally am fine with the shorts and tights look.
> And have a thing for leather jackets...


You look so great! The outfit works for you! You look like you have a fabulous figure as well!


----------



## Anoka

annemerrick said:


> ^^^Thanks! I love all of the above outfits...but Poshchick....your skirt is GORGEOUS!! And I love the way you have it all put together. Vlore....you look fantastic, and Heartfelt....that bag is making me drool!!! Ok...pics of me today:
> Jacket: vintage chinese embroidered
> Jeans: TR Joey
> Shoes: Nine West Suede Wedges (which you can't realy see!)
> Bag: Vintage


 

I adore this outfit! The jacket and bag are amazing.


----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today

Trina Turk sweater
Marc By Marc Jacobs Skirt
Chanel Pumps
Marc Jacobs Stam


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love your outfit roussel!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## i_love_yorkie

just got the outfit tonight at ROss
old heels
leggings:2.99
top: 3.59 - gold sequins on top, little bit long, i think i will cut it about 3" up


----------



## imashopaholic

*Everyone looks great!!*  Today I was home sick so I wasn't exactly 'dressed up'. Just wearing a floral shirt-dress, skinny white belt, Louis Vuitton Praline Inclusion bangle (it makes me happy) and my white flower flats.


----------



## heartfelt

thanks margaritaxmix!  the plaid shirt is actually from f21. it was one of their fab finds so it was really cheap--$13!

decided to try out my new purse... it's really loud so my outfit is pretty dull. ended up not carrying her after all though.

soia & kyo leather jacket
f21 cardigan/dress thingy
cheapo leggings
marc by marc jacobs metal check dr q groovee


----------



## initialed

*heartfelt* - That's a really cool bag!


----------



## sunshine99




----------



## annemerrick

Anoka said:


> I adore this outfit! The jacket and bag are amazing.


 

Thanks Anoka!

It is so fun to come and look at everyone's outfits.  There are things that I would never think of putting together, but that lok so right together!!  I also love how it is not all exensive clothes....it makes it acessible to anyone to try to capture the same look!!


----------



## vlore

Still cold weather in Miami 
gray leggings by *Express*
sweater by *The Limited*
no brand scarf
bag by *Bottega Veneta*
boots by *UGG*


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*
This was yesterday's outfit...It's freezing cold here so I did wear a wool coat over this. 

VS top, Bebe belt, Paul Smith sunglasses, classic Chanel flap, MK Boots









*


----------



## miss alice

*vlore, kiwanja, roussel, imashopaholic, heartfelt, sunshine, initaled,  pinkbarbie*- all you ladies look FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Fabulous outfits, ladies.

I love the scarf, vlore.


----------



## vlore

*roussel:* girl, loving your MJ Stam and your Chanel shoes!!!

*initialed:* I love your purple pants!!! Makes your entire outfit pop!!! 

*Iloveyorkie:* Your heels are hot!!! Are they Guiseppe?

*imashopaholic:* let me tell you- you are VERY nicely dressed for being sick!!! I love the floral dress! And hope you feel better!!!!

*hearfelt: *your leather jackes is TDF!!!! Love it!

*misspinkbarbie:* you know u always look fab!!! Your belt is super nice as well as your Chanel!!!


----------



## vlore

miss alice said:


> *vlore, kiwanja, roussel, imashopaholic, heartfelt, sunshine, initaled,  pinkbarbie*- all you ladies look FABULOUS!!!!



Thank you *miss alice! *


----------



## vlore

Pinkdancer said:


> Fabulous outfits, ladies.
> 
> I love the scarf, vlore.



Thank you *pinkdancer!!! *


----------



## margaritaxmix

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *
> This was yesterday's outfit...It's freezing cold here so I did wear a wool coat over this.
> 
> VS top, Bebe belt, Paul Smith sunglasses, classic Chanel flap, MK Boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You look SO chic! I love the belt and the way you pose for your pictures!


----------



## initialed

*miss alice* & *vlore* - Thank you!!


----------



## FijiBuni

vlore said:


> black tee by *Banana Republic*
> jacket by* Free People*
> jeans by *Express*
> boots by *UGG*
> bag by *Balenciaga
> *



AWWW Your doxie  I have 2 at my dads... love your balenciaga by the way!


----------



## loverundercover




----------



## nessahhh

loverundercover said:


>



love the shoes! where'd you get them?


----------



## alfiebach

Hi everyone, all looking good.....as always...have been poorly, so will try to catch up with you all soon......not had much worth posting to be honest......take care all luv ALFIE xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiwanja




----------



## shesnochill

^  beautiful photo and beautiful outfit! Love it!!!! The color of your dress is so gorgeous!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annaversary said:


> ^  beautiful photo and beautiful outfit! Love it!!!! The color of your dress is so gorgeous!



Agreed!


----------



## aquablueness

roussel said:


> Work outfit for today
> 
> Trina Turk sweater
> Marc By Marc Jacobs Skirt
> Chanel Pumps
> Marc Jacobs Stam



oh my word to that stam, also beautiful outfit


----------



## aquablueness

FijiBuni said:


> AWWW Your doxie  I have 2 at my dads... love your balenciaga by the way!



i know, the doxie are, i almost fell over and died when i saw them walkin around in the background, sooo adorable


----------



## shesnochill

Here's my outfit for school this morning:






UO Cardigan
No brand on the tights
Knee high socks are from American Apparel
& not pictured are my Black Suede Chinese Laundry Boots 
Handbag, RM Light Grey Matinee​


----------



## rei35

vlore said:


> o i *LOVE* this outfit!!! so cuteeeee


----------



## evilvietgirl

^ super cute!


----------



## initialed




----------



## kiwanja

annaversary said:


> ^  beautiful photo and beautiful outfit! Love it!!!! The color of your dress is so gorgeous!



Thank you so much! I appreciate the comment  I love photography so the pictures I take (and get other ppl to take) are all a bit artsy and strange.
It's a mint-green dolman sleeve top from...Development I think? But I turned it into a dress here. And you can't see it from the picture but it was definitely raining pretty hard when I was taking this picture, my Balenciaga bag got drenched  But I thought the setting was perfect...
(laugh) I know, I'm an idiot right?
I post more pics on my blog xyzstyle.com =)


----------



## hairsprayhead

FijiBuni said:


> AWWW Your doxie  I have 2 at my dads... love your balenciaga by the way!



I agree!  Those dogs!  The bag!  Too awesome!


----------



## hairsprayhead

kiwanja said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate the comment  I love photography so the pictures I take (and get other ppl to take) are all a bit artsy and strange.
> It's a mint-green dolman sleeve top from...Development I think? But I turned it into a dress here. And you can't see it from the picture but it was definitely raining pretty hard when I was taking this picture, my Balenciaga bag got drenched  But I thought the setting was perfect...
> (laugh) I know, I'm an idiot right?
> I post more pics on my blog xyzstyle.com =)



Your pictures are always amazing.  I'm jealous.  *runs to check out blog*


----------



## vlore

rei35 said:


> vlore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o i *LOVE* this outfit!!! so cuteeeee
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *rei35!!!* It was a very comfy outfit!
Click to expand...


----------



## vlore

aquablueness said:


> i know, the doxie are, i almost fell over and died when i saw them walkin around in the background, sooo adorable



Thanks!!! They have become quite popular here in tPF!!!


----------



## vlore

*Kiwanja: *gorgeous dress / love the color and very cool pic!!!

*annaversary:* you look so cute! I love the cardi w/ the tights!!! And I am sure the outfit looked even better with your boots!


----------



## howardu09

I love the way you all dress with the tights and boots.


----------



## howardu09

margaritaxmix said:


> You look SO chic! I love the belt and the way you pose for your pictures!



I agree. PinkBarbie you look great...love the shots and the color combo


----------



## howardu09

2 days ago before class- 

Cardigan from Zara
Pants from French Connection
Polka Dot scarf from a local dollar store


----------



## annemerrick

^^^You look awesome!!!


----------



## vlore

annemerrick said:


> ^^^You look awesome!!!



second that!


----------



## 75Jules

howardu09 - loving the scarf action you got goin on!


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja said:


>



Love the outfit and photography.


----------



## MonAmie

From yesterday









My new Chanel.
Miu Miu flats.
Topshop Blazer.
Zara blouse.


----------



## LAltiero85

vlore said:


> Still cold weather in Miami
> gray leggings by *Express*
> sweater by *The Limited*
> no brand scarf
> bag by *Bottega Veneta*
> boots by *UGG*


 This outfit is just TOO CUTE!  So comfy, yet still stylish.  LOVE your bag!


----------



## stefaniarocks

howardu09 said:


> 2 days ago before class-
> 
> Cardigan from Zara
> Pants from French Connection
> Polka Dot scarf from a local dollar store




Love this outfit!
You're style is amazing!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Dinner with friends











T shrt: Burberry
Pants: Replay
Belt: Gucci
Bag: Gucci
Left bracelet: Juicy Couture
Ring: Accesorize

http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/


----------



## kiwanja

stefaniarocks said:


> Dinner with friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T shrt: Burberry
> Pants: Replay
> Belt: Gucci
> Bag: Gucci
> Left bracelet: Juicy Couture
> Ring: Accesorize
> 
> http://stefaniarocks.splinder.com/



So classy! I dislike Gucci, but it looks great with your outfit. And, nice figure


----------



## tresjoliex

MonAmie said:


> From yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Chanel.
> Miu Miu flats.
> Topshop Blazer.
> Zara blouse.



Love the Miu Miu flats!


----------



## MonAmie

Oh, thank you


----------



## vlore

*Thursday night outfit for dinner*




Jacket + jeans from *Banana Republic*
*Tolani* scarf
*Bottega Veneta* bag
*CL *Orniron boots


----------



## vlore

*Sunday casual outfit*












sweater from* Banana Republic*
long-sleeved shirt from *JCrew*
jeans from *Express*
*Ralph Lauren *flats
*Balenciaga* bag


----------



## intheevent

Howardu - you look great, the scarf makes it pop

Monamie- very cool

Vlore- love the tans and salmon with black leggings

Kuwanja-great dress and photo


----------



## shesnochill

Looking great as usual *vlore*


----------



## webbie

stefaniarocks :: You wear the gucci belt and bag combo so well!
Vlore :: luvin' the outfit and Balencia bag in contrast with the gold-faced watch

I'm still planning my outfits for the work week and hope to post the one for Monday once I pick it!


----------



## webbie

alritey, I finally decided on what I'll be wearing to work on Mon. 

*Dress:* Ali Ro silk & tweed dress
*Shoes:* Tory Burch Gemma Platform Slingbacks
*Jewelry:* Vintage bead necklace
*Bag:* Ralph Lauren purse
*Legwear:* Navy blue diamond pattern tights from Filene's


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

vlore, love the colour of your Balenciaga bag 

And here's my latest outfit:
Chloe shoes
Supre shorts
C&C California singlet
Chanel cuff


----------



## kiwanja

^Very cute! I like the Chanel cuff, might I ask how much it was?













Check out blog for more (and higher quality...as if these are ****ty quality) picture: www.xyzstyle.com
Hearts to all you fashionistas.


----------



## hairsprayhead

^^ I just love love love your photography and style.  You need to post more!


----------



## CoachGirl12

hairsprayhead said:


> ^^ i just love love love your photography and style.  You need to post more!


ita!


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja said:


> ^Very cute! I like the Chanel cuff, might I ask how much it was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out blog for more (and higher quality...as if these are ****ty quality) picture: www.xyzstyle.com
> Hearts to all you fashionistas.


You should totally model! This picture (and your style) is gorgeous!


----------



## vlore

*Thank you everyone for your lovely compliments! *


----------



## loverundercover

nessahhh said:


> love the shoes! where'd you get them?



Sorry, I missed this. They're Michael Kors Berkley T-Strap and were just re-issued on the MK website


----------



## hairsprayhead

Not really an "outfit of the day" (it was a high of 12 degrees here today!) but I was bored and snapping pics, wishing it were warmer:















Odile Esja blouse (currently on sale at Anthro for $39.99!), jewelry by F21 and Target, Jeans by Joes Jeans (provocateur in vincent), bag and shoes by J Crew.


----------



## initialed

*hairsprayhead* - You look so amazing!


----------



## shesnochill

*hairsprayhead*, omg, what do I wanna say, first off the mint color of your top is amazing and that popping color of your handbag is great~ And your photography skills are amazing too and YOUR JEWERLY, lovely!!!


----------



## chunkymonkey




----------



## shesnochill

*chunkymonkey*, YOUR COAT & the leggings with your dress & NOIR RM NIKKI are allllllllllll fabulous!!!!!!!

Post your last picture in our thread over at the RM subforum!!! "You and your RM in action!"


----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks *initialed *and *annaversary*!


----------



## hairsprayhead

*knocks over *ChunkyMonkey* and steals her coat*


----------



## Pinkdancer

Hairsprayed: Love the entire outfit. It's so cute with the hat.

ChunkyMonkey: The all-black ensemble looks super chic. I'm obsessed with tights. They look great with the boots.


----------



## vlore

*chunkymonkey:* FABULOUS coat!!!  And  how the tights look w/ boots! Very sexy!!! 

*hairsprayhead: *your pics are great! I really like the jewelry and the bag is TDF! What a beautiful coral color! Yay to JCrew! (I love that store)


----------



## CoachGirl12

chunkymonkey, LOVE all your outfits... that is one fabulous coat! If you don't mind me asking, who is it by?


----------



## Anoka

hairsprayhead said:


> *knocks over *ChunkyMonkey* and steals her coat*


 
*knocks over hairsprayhead and steals ChunkyMonkey's coat from her*


----------



## chunkymonkey

Vlore, pinkdancer, Anoka: thanks ladies! 

Hairsprayhead, as I mentioned on your blog, your outfit is droolworthy.  I still maintain you're crazy for going outside in that weather!

Coachgirl - thanks   the coat is Ines H by Soia & Kyo.  I got from http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=SOIA-WO88Revolve during one of their supersales (It cost me <$100 with all the codes), but looks like it's out of stock now: http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=SOIA-WO88

Annavesary - the bag is actually in navy, but I konw it's really hard to tell because the picture is so dark (I have no light in that room, so everything turns out really dark).  I'll definitely post that photo in the RM forum.  Thanks


----------



## margaritaxmix

*hairsprayhead *& *chunkymonkey*: Gorgeous shots, love the photography. 

*hairsprayhead: *Lovely bag and blouse

*chunkymonkey*: I adore that jacket!


----------



## vlore

*chunkymonkey,* if you don't mind me asking, what boots are those? I really like them...thanks!


----------



## vlore

*Today's outfit:*









sweater from *White House/Black Market*
leggings from *Express*
booties from *Calvin Klein*


----------



## sonya

Beautiful!




hairsprayhead said:


> Not really an "outfit of the day" (it was a high of 12 degrees here today!) but I was bored and snapping pics, wishing it were warmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odile Esja blouse (currently on sale at Anthro for $39.99!), jewelry by F21 and Target, Jeans by Joes Jeans (provocateur in vincent), bag and shoes by J Crew.


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore said:


> *Today's outfit:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweater from *White House/Black Market*
> leggings from *Express*
> booties from *Calvin Klein*



Love this outfit... the style of the sweater matches those booties so well!


----------



## chunkymonkey

vlore said:


> *chunkymonkey,* if you don't mind me asking, what boots are those? I really like them...thanks!



I found them at Nordstrom Rack and I can't remember the brand (it wasn't a brand I recognized).  I'll check for you tonight 

By the way, lovely outfit!  You look great!


----------



## kiwanja

I know these pictures aren't very clear, and you can't really see the clothes, but I really like the mood. Plus, the top is really awesome...and only $15!









<as always more pics @ blog, see sig>

Hairsprayhead, I really like your first pic! The color tones are very nice


----------



## cherubicanh

*Kiwanja* -  you make me want to invest in a bombdiggity camera. LOL.  I love your artsy pics!


----------



## cherubicanh

*Love your pics chunkymonkey!* That coat is fabulous!


----------



## chunkymonkey

vlore said:


> *chunkymonkey,* if you don't mind me asking, what boots are those? I really like them...thanks!



I went home and looked and they're by Jeffrey Campbell and they're called Daha.  Apparently overstock has them: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...omens-Daha-Pleated-Boots/3570954/product.html (and they're cheaper than what I paid for them, oh well!).  I really like these boots though - the leather is very soft and I can wear them with jeans tucked in and with dresses.


----------



## plumaplomb

i am so impressed by all of these ensembles. you all have inspired me to look my best tomorrow!!


----------



## snoopylaughs

everyone has such great pieces!  love your white house black market sweater, vlore!

and hairsprayhead, you look like pictures from an anthropologie lookbook, love the necklaces you layered!

an outfit for work even though it's not spring




Forever 21 silk fuschia ruffle top
old Free People floral skirt
Marc Jacobs wedges
Vintage looking yellow/black enamel belt


----------



## vlore

margaritaxmix said:


> Love this outfit... the style of the sweater matches those booties so well!



Thank you *margaritamix!!!* You haven't posted in ages!?


----------



## vlore

chunkymonkey said:


> I went home and looked and they're by Jeffrey Campbell and they're called Daha.  Apparently overstock has them: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...omens-Daha-Pleated-Boots/3570954/product.html (and they're cheaper than what I paid for them, oh well!).  I really like these boots though - the leather is very soft and I can wear them with jeans tucked in and with dresses.



*Chunkymonkey,* thank you! I think I am going to get them...they really are so cute!!! Thanks for taking the time!


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore said:


> Thank you *margaritamix!!!* You haven't posted in ages!?


Oh I knowww! I would start posting again but I haven't been out of the house for a week due to snow and ice! ush:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Snow day! Im heading out to marshalls!

Today I'm wearing a Pokemon tee from hot topic (just fun, cheap and comfy!)
Forever 21 vest for 8.50!
Theory Skinnies
LV speedy!


----------



## nessahhh

^ OMG it's Squirtle. lol.


----------



## pchan2802

First time post here .
My outfit today.Just go out for shopping.Of course I have to wear my jacket,very cold here now.





H&M black top.
BCBG MAXAZRIA dress.
DEX skinny.
STUART WEITZMAN boots.

( Sorry for messy background)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pchan2802 said:


> First time post here .
> My outfit today.Just go out for shopping.Of course I have to wear my jacket,very cold here now.
> 
> View attachment 659705
> 
> 
> 
> H&M black top.
> BCBG MAXAZRIA dress.
> DEX skinny.
> STUART WEITZMAN boots.
> 
> ( Sorry for messy background)




You look adorable! 
I love the boots


----------



## margaritaxmix

pchan2802 said:


> First time post here .
> My outfit today.Just go out for shopping.Of course I have to wear my jacket,very cold here now.
> 
> View attachment 659705
> 
> 
> 
> H&M black top.
> BCBG MAXAZRIA dress.
> DEX skinny.
> STUART WEITZMAN boots.
> 
> ( Sorry for messy background)


Love your dress... I swear BCBG makes the most gorgeous dresses.


----------



## hairsprayhead

Thanks for all the great feedback, you guys!


----------



## cocovalliere

This is actually from last weekend. Sorry the picture is kind of hard to see exactly what I am wearing.




Jacket- Mike & Chris Bret
Dress- 3.1 Phillip Lim sweater dress
Belt- Linea Pelle
Shoes- Chloe


----------



## nessahhh

^ LOVE the whole outfit!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

pearlisthegurl said:


> Snow day! Im heading out to marshalls!
> 
> Today I'm wearing a Pokemon tee from hot topic (just fun, cheap and comfy!)
> Forever 21 vest for 8.50!
> Theory Skinnies
> LV speedy!


 
Love the vest and the way you made that shirt look a tad bit dressier with it!!


----------



## heartfelt

these aren't really pics from today since i wore this last weekend.. but anywho..


----------



## lily25

Thumbs up on the second outfit! It's something I'd wear for the weekend too!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pinkgoldfish said:


> Love the vest and the way you made that shirt look a tad bit dressier with it!!



Thanks!


----------



## margaritaxmix

heartfelt said:


> these aren't really pics from today since i wore this last weekend.. but anywho..



LOVE your bags in both pictures... the MiuMiu is TDF, and you can never go wrong with Chanel


----------



## Prayes

*pearlisthegurl*, loving it! the vest and t shirt go awesome together


----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today
Banana Republic silk dress
A/X Sweater
CK Belt
Jimmy Choo Suede Boots
Balenciaga Charbon Day GGH


----------



## cherubicanh

Heartfelt-  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the MUI MUI!

roussel-  Love the pop of color on that dress!


----------



## pchan2802

My outfit for today.




La Classe Couture top.
Marciano jeans.
Banana republic belt.
Stuart weitzman boots.
Louis Vuitton bag.


----------



## MonAmie

Today











Blazer, Bik Bok.
Top, Vero Moda.
Trousers, Topshop.
Clutch, Marc by Marc Jacobs.
Shoes, Marc by Marc Jacobs.


----------



## Prayes

*MonAmie*, you look absolutely stunning!!  

And I just LOVE topshop!


----------



## lizz

You ladies continue to inspire me. 

Charlotte Russe coat, Wal-Mart leggings, Michelle D riding boots, YSL muse two bag in eggplant.


----------



## vlore

*Everyone looks fantastic!!! *


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

roussel said:


> Work outfit for today
> Banana Republic silk dress
> A/X Sweater
> CK Belt
> Jimmy Choo Suede Boots
> Balenciaga Charbon Day GGH


 
 definitely my style


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

MonAmie said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer, Bik Bok.
> Top, Vero Moda.
> Trousers, Topshop.
> Clutch, Marc by Marc Jacobs.
> Shoes, Marc by Marc Jacobs.


 
Love that clutch!


----------



## cherubicanh

The clutch is TDF* MonAmie!*


----------



## pmburk

My first post in this thread! I am by no means a fashionista as some of you ladies, but here was my outfit for work today:

- Gap wool skirt
- Gap wool sweater
- White oxford shirt
- Black leather riding boots - not sure what brand, I've had them nearly 10 years!
- Vintage chunky faux pearl necklace

Also, I apologize for the locale of the shots - we don't have a full-length mirror at home, so I had to improvise.


----------



## shesnochill

*MonAmie*, I love the outfit ESPECIALLY the clutch! Lovin' that pop of blue at the clutch


----------



## HauteMama

lizz said:


> You ladies continue to inspire me.
> 
> Charlotte Russe coat, Wal-Mart leggings, Michelle D riding boots, YSL muse two bag in eggplant.


 
Such a cute outfit! Love the coat - and of course the bag, too!


----------



## chunkymonkey

MonAmie: love your outfit... I agree with everyone else, that clutch is tdf.
roussel: you look hot!!! I love everything you're wearing.
pmburke: welcome to the thread!  you look very chic.
lizz: your coat is gorgeous.


----------



## shesnochill

For school today:
















Thanks for letting me share.​


----------



## snoopylaughs

are those seychelle's ankle boots?  they're really cute anna!


----------



## bb10lue

*Outfit for today:*
ROY shorts
Jeans West shirt
Black tank
Diesel vest
Balenciaga work bag + Prada teddy charm


----------



## initialed

Looking great everyone!


----------



## MonAmie

Oh, thank you so much *Prayes, Fabulousity, cherubicanh, annaversary,  chunkymonkey! 

*You made my day

*BB10lue:* Love the bag!
*Annaversary:* Love it!


----------



## hairsprayhead

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Love that clutch!



I agree!  And your skinnies are awesome, too.


----------



## brigadeiro

bb10lue said:


>



Cute outfit! And the dog? TOO cute! 

*MonAmie & annaversary* great outfits!


----------



## red30

I just discovered this thread and I have spent the past couple of days going through half of it (still got more to go) but I just had to stop and say the fashion sense of the ladies and gents on here is fabulous!!!


----------



## annemerrick

bb10lue--that bag is gorgeous!!

For today:
Gabrielle Strenesse nude leather jacket
Brown cashmere sweater
Yanuk jeans
Missoni scarf
YSL shoes
Fendi spy


----------



## couturequeen

Casual Friday
Banana Republic cardigan
Urban Outfitters striped tank
Rock and Republic Kasandra jean
BV Camel Hobo


----------



## roussel

Loving this thread.  I like to see everyone's unique style.

Casual Friday outfit:
Plaid shirt, belt, J brand jeans, MBMJ pumps, Balenciaga Day bag


----------



## annemerrick

SO Cute!!^^^^


----------



## Veelyn

bb10lue said:


> *Outfit for today:*
> ROY shorts
> Jeans West shirt
> Black tank
> Diesel vest
> Balenciaga work bag + Prada teddy charm



Love the whole outfit! Especially the work. And our doggies look just alike! Too cute. Only mines tail is clipped


----------



## Veelyn

Anne.. love the outfit! Can we get a close up of those YSL's PLEASE?!! That Fendi spy bag is


----------



## Veelyn

Couture- I like your casual outfit. Looks like one I would wear 

Roussel- I love everything about your outfit. You have great style! Love that Day.. its gorgeous. What season/color is it?


----------



## Veelyn

Mon- I really like your white tank & that clutch is TDF!

Lizz- I really like how you mix high and low end pieces. That coat and bag are gorgeous.

PMburk- You make a work outfit look really good!

Initialed- Cute pink scarf.

Anna- Cute tank and cardigan.


----------



## roussel

Veelyn said:


> Couture- I like your casual outfit. Looks like one I would wear
> 
> Roussel- I love everything about your outfit. You have great style! Love that Day.. its gorgeous. What season/color is it?



Thanks!  The Day is from 08, Charbon with Gold Hardware.


----------



## annemerrick

Veelyn said:


> Anne.. love the outfit! Can we get a close up of those YSL's PLEASE?!! That Fendi spy bag is


 
Here you go!  I have had them for about 5 years, and haven't worn them in at least three!!!


----------



## vlore

*Friday's outfit*









leggings by *Blue Life*
cardigan & scarf from *Banana Republic*
flip flops by *Tory Burch*
handbag is *Valentino* Studded Maison


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^So casual and stylish vlore, LOVE the whole outfit, especially that bag!!


----------



## Prayes

*bb10lue*, love the outfit! looks great!

and yes *vlore*, that bag is just amazing!


----------



## .pursefiend.

oooh i need to play catch up. 
i got my last 3 days of outfits!

Wednesday:
Marc Jacobs Top
Marc Jacobs Skinny Knit Pants

Thursday
Juicy Couture Silk Blouse
Rich and Skinny Jeans

Friday
Marc Jacobs Top
True Religion Jeans


----------



## intheevent

wow everyone looks great, some of my favorite things, flannel, smooshy b bags, valentino,.

keep up the good looks ladies and gents


----------



## Bentley4Bags

roussel said:


> Loving this thread.  I like to see everyone's unique style.
> 
> Casual Friday outfit:
> Plaid shirt, belt, J brand jeans, MBMJ pumps, Balenciaga Day bag




Adorable!!!


----------



## snoopylaughs

oh goodness! loooooooooooove your studded Maison vlore!  gorgeous!


----------



## margaritaxmix

bb10lue - It's been a while since I've seen you post! You look adorable as usual, though and I love your shorts! (and Bal )

initialed - cute pink scarf! Adds the perfect pop of color.

couturequeen - I love the color of your cardigan.. I don't have any purple in my wardrobe yet but may need to add some!

roussel - LOVE this outfit... the plaid shirt and the pumps, especially!

vlore - Love your bag and scarf

pursefiend - All your tops are too cute! Love the variety of prints.


----------



## brigadeiro

*vlore* love your outfit 

Wore this to get my haircut (was 110 Fahrenheit!  )





Zambesi dress (so incredibly comfy!)
Dries Van Noten sandals
Peruvian neckpiece
Various Chinese/asian enamel bangles

PS. Why oh why have I been unable to add images :cry: sorry guys! Pic of the outfit's in my blog (will figure out how to add it here though...)


----------



## vlore

*Thanks ladies!*  The weather was really nice today in Miami!


----------



## bb10lue

Aw...thanks ladies!!! Summer is finally here in OZ !!!


----------



## cherubicanh

*bb*, your outfit is fab!


----------



## shesnochill

vlore said:


> *Friday's outfit*



I am 'n this outfit *vlore*, it looks so comfy but fabulous! & that bag looks beautiful in black, I like it more than KK's Turquoise one!


----------



## vlore

annaversary said:


> I am 'n this outfit *vlore*, it looks so comfy but fabulous! & that bag looks beautiful in black, I like it more than KK's Turquoise one!



Thank you *annaversary!* Yeah, this bag is TDF!!! The leather is sooo soft, it's amazing


----------



## gucci lover

^^ i looooooooooooove your bag   did you get it recently?  Please don't tell me you got it on sale.  I'd die  I'm on a hunt for that scarf!!!


----------



## lizz

American Eagle cardi, Forever 21 tank, Wal-Mart leggings, Target boots, YSL Muse two.


----------



## gucci lover

Lizz - love your mix of high and low end items


----------



## cherubicanh

^^^ agree!  nothing better than mixing low end items with high end ones to get a great looking outfit!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Dress: Primark
Boots: Fornarina
Bag: Zara


----------



## evilvietgirl

Just going to Santana Row with parents

Silver Criss cross heels- Seychelles

Skirt and belt- Forever 21

Leggings- American Apparal

Bag- Juicy Couture


----------



## Shasta

brigadeiro said:


> Cute outfit! And the dog? TOO cute!
> 
> *MonAmie & annaversary* great outfits!


 


Gorgeous Balenciaga perfection!  Love.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.pursefiend. said:


> oooh i need to play catch up.
> i got my last 3 days of outfits!
> 
> Wednesday:
> Marc Jacobs Top
> Marc Jacobs Skinny Knit Pants
> 
> Thursday
> Juicy Couture Silk Blouse
> Rich and Skinny Jeans
> 
> Friday
> Marc Jacobs Top
> True Religion Jeans



Cute outfits!!! I love the MJ top in the last pic!


----------



## vlore

*Saturday's outfit (a bit chilly in Miami* )




jeans from *Express*
sweater from *JCrew*
scarf from *BR*
*Ugg* boots


----------



## red30

hairsprayhead said:


> Not really an "outfit of the day" (it was a high of 12 degrees here today!) but I was bored and snapping pics, wishing it were warmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odile Esja blouse (currently on sale at Anthro for $39.99!), jewelry by F21 and Target, Jeans by Joes Jeans (provocateur in vincent), bag and shoes by J Crew.




I absolutely love this outfit.  The color of the blouse, handbag and shoes go perfectly together!!!!


----------



## red30

vlore said:


> black tee by *Banana Republic*
> jacket by* Free People*
> jeans by *Express*
> boots by *UGG*
> bag by *Balenciaga
> *




Your dogs in the background are sooo adorable!!!!  Love the outfit too!!!


----------



## cocovalliere

These are from the last few days. Sorry my camera makes the pictures so blurry,it is kind of difficult to see. 








In the first photo: Urban Outfitters dress, Assets by SB (Target) tights, Betsey Johnson belt, Chloe shoes. In the second photo: 3.1 Phillip Lim dress, Target tights, Chloe Paddington boots


----------



## plumaplomb

^ cute!! love the boots.


----------



## bb10lue

Shopping today!!
Jeans: Politix (men's)
top: unknown, got them a few years back in Japan
shoes: Nine West
belt: Hermes
bag: LV


----------



## vlore

*Saturday's outfit (a bit chilly in Miami* )









jeans from *Express*
sweater from *JCrew*
scarf from *BR*
*Ugg* boots


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> *Saturday's outfit (a bit chilly in Miami* )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeans from *Express*
> sweater from *JCrew*
> scarf from *BR*
> *Ugg* boots



Since you cold weather so much, how about we trade places for a week or so?! I'd kill for some Miami weather!! Love the outfit though, very cute, and comfy!


----------



## bb10lue

Me a few days ago....
Shirt dress: WhyRed
Jeans: ROY
shoes: can't remember
bag: Chanel


----------



## initialed




----------



## pinkgoldfish

vlore said:


> *Saturday's outfit (a bit chilly in Miami* )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeans from *Express*
> sweater from *JCrew*
> scarf from *BR*
> *Ugg* boots


 
Love the sweater, I whish Jcrew shipped to Europe...


----------



## bare style

I've gotten a little behind in this thread, so here's a couple from last week:






f21 tee and skirt, vintage fur collar, gojane platforms, sheer print thigh highs, and armitron watch.









lux tee, f21 jeans &amp; faux leather jacket, gojane fringe wedges, and bare accessories jewelry and clutch


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Always enjoy your outfits barestyle! Love 'em all! You always look gorgeous!


----------



## stefaniarocks

bb10lue said:


> Me a few days ago....
> Shirt dress: WhyRed
> Jeans: ROY
> shoes: can't remember
> bag: Chanel




Love your look here...the shirt, the bag...it's everything amazing!!


----------



## cherubicanh

Love this look!  SO casual and CHIC!




bb10lue said:


> Shopping today!!


----------



## Tutu

It's been a while! After two months of backpacking, it feels so good to be back home, in my own clothes...


----------



## Prada_Princess

barestyle- you look fabulous in all your outfits


----------



## Laurie8504

Those boots are actually green, I think the color doesn't show too well in this picture.
Top: Robin K
Jeans: Express


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Tutu said:


> It's been a while! After two months of backpacking, it feels so good to be back home, in my own clothes...


 
love the belt!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Everyone looks amazing.. some of you guys are ROCKING the boyfriend jean trend! Wish I could...


----------



## cowgurlbebop

Laurie8504 said:


> Those boots are actually green, I think the color doesn't show too well in this picture.
> Top: Robin K
> Jeans: Express


Where are the boots from?  You look awesome, btw.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Laurie8504 said:


> Those boots are actually green, I think the color doesn't show too well in this picture.
> Top: Robin K
> Jeans: Express



Love this!


----------



## Tutu




----------



## vlore

*Everyone looks fantastic!!! *

*Tutu- *you're back!!! Glad to see u again...looking good!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Love your outfit Tutu- very classic


----------



## plumaplomb

tutu love the necklace and shoes!! your outfit is a prime example of how accessories can make an outfit.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Hi y'all..Here's a recent outfit! 

LV Multiple cite bag, vintage belt, Target top, COH jeans, Chanel sunglasses








*


----------



## roussel

Work outfit for Tuesday
Banana Republic top, Gap skirt, belt, Brian Atwood suede pumps, Balenciaga Black GSH city


----------



## True*Fidelity

*This is a picture I took of Dr. C.S. She's always dressed well, and on this day, her outfit, again,  caught my attention ---particularly her vintage Fish Belt. She's a retired MD (dermatology) and 70+ years old. She looks amazing 

*


----------



## CoachGirl12

roussel said:


> Work outfit for Tuesday
> Banana Republic top, Gap skirt, belt, Brian Atwood suede pumps, Balenciaga Black GSH city


You work it roussel! You look stunning in that outfit!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Hi y'all..Here's a recent outfit!
> 
> LV Multiple cite bag, vintage belt, Target top, COH jeans, Chanel sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MissPink, As I always comment on all of your outfits, you look gorgeous in all your clothes! Your the smallest thing ever!


----------



## quynh_1206

MonAmie you have such a cute style...love it!


----------



## Prayes

wow everyone is looking awesome today!


----------



## initialed




----------



## tessmcdermid

Miss Pink - just gorgeous! love your LV and your jeans.. do you know what colour they are?? I need reference for online shopping (not a good selection of COH avaliable in Australia).! Thanks!


----------



## bb10lue

initialed said:


>



Love the top!!!!


----------



## LoracNJ

Laurie8504 said:


> Those boots are actually green, I think the color doesn't show too well in this picture.
> Top: Robin K
> Jeans: Express


 

I love your top. Can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## Purse-o-holic

oooooh. Its been ages since I posted in this thread. Here was my outfit today.

Hope you like it!


----------



## initialed

*bb10lue* - Thanks!


----------



## samhainophobia

How utterly fabulous she is!  Please tell her so.





True*Fidelity said:


> *This is a picture I took of Dr. C.S. She's always dressed well, and on this day, her outfit, again,  caught my attention ---particularly her vintage Fish Belt. She's a retired MD (dermatology) and 70+ years old. She looks amazing
> 
> *


----------



## quynh_1206

Here's my outfit I wore today to go eat with some friends after a long hard day at work (gucci bag not shown).


----------



## roussel

Wednesday work outfit
Thakoon for Target cardigan, Express knit skirt, Louboutin booties, Balenciaga GSH City


----------



## True*Fidelity

Thank You, *samhainophobia*. Dr. C. is a fine example for the rest of us "youngsters" 

Have a wonderful day


----------



## ilove$

hairsprayhead said:


> Not really an "outfit of the day" (it was a high of 12 degrees here today!) but I was bored and snapping pics, wishing it were warmer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odile Esja blouse (currently on sale at Anthro for $39.99!), jewelry by F21 and Target, Jeans by Joes Jeans (provocateur in vincent), bag and shoes by J Crew.


 
Love everything!!
Do you have the links to any of the jewelry? LOVE all the necklaces.


----------



## Prayes

*hairsprayhead* you look great!!! love the whole look, head to toe.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Heres a pic of me from the weekend, just going out with friends. I got the tunic top from H&M a few weeks back for $5, The jeans Marc Jacobs, Boots BCBG, turtleneck is also H&M, and my accessories came from the juniors dept in Nordstrom


----------



## Laurie8504

cowgurlbebop said:


> Where are the boots from?  You look awesome, btw.



Thanks!  The boots are from Charlotte Russe. (I didn't post that b/c I got them ages ago and don't think they'd be available anymore.)  They're like a green suede-ish material with whip-stitch trim around the top and wedge heels.


----------



## Laurie8504

chunkymonkey said:


> Love this!



Thanks! 





			
				LoracNJ said:
			
		

> I love your top. Can I ask where you got it from?



Thank you, I got it at TJ Maxx.  Robin K is also sold at Nordstrom and Anthropologie (but I can't ever find it online), it's really great quality, def. one of my favorite brands!  You can't see it too well in the picture I posted, but the top I'm wearing has a lace-detailing on the top and a ruched elastic band around the bottom.  Let me know if you'd to see like a better picture of it.


----------



## kiwanja

Any college students here? You know, dressing for college is quite a tricky thing.
You can't be TOO crazy or flashy/bling-bling--or your professors will think you're crazy and a giant spoiled daddy's girl, and you'll totally turn them off and kiss a good grade good-bye.
But it's also so unsatisfactory to dress in jeans and t-shirts, and blend in with everyone else...
Plus, there's so much work during midterms season, a thousand papers and tests and formulas and psets...

How I dress when I have to survive and keep my grades up:
















It's always hat (fedora/baseball) when I'm too lazy to wash my hair, a comfortable loose t-shirt, shorts, tights, ankle boots, warm black jacket, and a scarf!

More pics at blog (in signature) =]


----------



## bb10lue

^^Very nice!!!! I'm in college (postgraduate to be exactly), and i totally get what you mean by not being flashy/bling out. Love your sense of style!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*roussel - *That Thakoon cardigan is amazing!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Margaritamix!


----------



## nay.nay01

*roussel*- love the outfit, its soo cute!  over the purse!


----------



## Tutu

Thanks Vlore, talldrnkofwater and plumaplomb! My finals start today, fingers crossed I'll make it out alive


----------



## hairsprayhead

ilove$ said:


> Love everything!!
> Do you have the links to any of the jewelry? LOVE all the necklaces.




Thanks!

Two of the necklaces came from Target:

http://www.target.com/Merona-Cluste...e=UTF8&node=357201011&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1

And the pearl necklace (which is an awesome knockoff of this J. Crew necklace).  I know my local Targets still carry the necklace, but if yours doesn't you can find a similar necklace at F21 here:

http://www.forever21.com/product.as...e=acc_necklace&product_id=1059503066&Page=all

The pink necklace is a cheapy from F21 that I can no longer find online.  So basically, I just layered three separate necklaces (of different lengths) together.  Hope to have helped!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Prayes said:


> *hairsprayhead* you look great!!! love the whole look, head to toe.



Thanks!  

Everybody here looks great!


----------



## roussel

Thanks nay.nay!

Here is Thursday's work outfit:
Juicy Couture cardigan, Calvin Klein dress, Express belt, Calvin Klein shoes, Balenciaga Ruby city bag


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love the outfit roussel!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Coachgirl!


----------



## socalgem

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Hi y'all..Here's a recent outfit!
> 
> LV Multiple cite bag, vintage belt, Target top, COH jeans, Chanel sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lovely outfit and you look great.


----------



## Prayes

*Tutu*, love it! Very creative and unique!


----------



## baglady88

evilvietgirl said:


> Just going to Santana Row with parents
> 
> Silver Criss cross heels- Seychelles
> 
> Skirt and belt- Forever 21
> 
> Leggings- American Apparal
> 
> Bag- Juicy Couture


 
nice!


----------



## baglady88

kiwanja said:


> Blue Batman Kaftan:


  u look great and wow your house is beautiful.


----------



## bisousx

wow! everyone looks so hot! 

Here are my pics for the day...

top by Forever 21
jeans.. no clue
shoes by Christian Louboutin. edit: nm, you can't see them but they're nude patent yo-yo's
bag- Hermes birkin 30cm in Cyclamen epsom


----------



## cookie03

wow that pink birkin is great bisousx! nice job mixing high/low too =)


----------



## Prayes

love it, *bisousx*! f21 is such a great store for tops!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*roussel* - gorgeous bal and love the belted look for the cardi! I may have to try that tomorrow.

*bisousx* - great mixing of high/low end.. the Birkin is TDF


----------



## ilove$

hairsprayhead said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Two of the necklaces came from Target:
> 
> http://www.target.com/Merona-Cluste...e=UTF8&node=357201011&frombrowse=1&rh=&page=1
> 
> And the pearl necklace (which is an awesome knockoff of this J. Crew necklace). I know my local Targets still carry the necklace, but if yours doesn't you can find a similar necklace at F21 here:
> 
> http://www.forever21.com/product.as...e=acc_necklace&product_id=1059503066&Page=all
> 
> The pink necklace is a cheapy from F21 that I can no longer find online. So basically, I just layered three separate necklaces (of different lengths) together. Hope to have helped!


 
awesome thanks.


----------



## couturequeen

Chilly day today, so it's lots of layers:

H&M tee
Stephanie B cardigan
Missoni shawl
Express pants


----------



## Pink_Swish

love it


----------



## Prayes

*couturequeen*, wow, exotic!


----------



## Anoka

couturequeen said:


> Chilly day today, so it's lots of layers:
> 
> H&M tee
> Stephanie B cardigan
> Missoni shawl
> Express pants


 
love love love this! gorgeous colors!


----------



## Laurie8504

top: express
jeans: zara trf
shoes: old navy
necklace: forever 21
bag: linea pelle
watch: tag heuer


----------



## chunkymonkey

Laurie - cute outfit!  Love the colour of your top.


----------



## Prayes

Laurie you look great! The entire outfit matches so well together!!  Nice photo editing job too


----------



## jillybean307

LOVE your outfit, Laurie!


----------



## naturale

Laurie I love your outfit.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Laurie8504 said:


> top: express
> jeans: zara trf
> shoes: old navy
> necklace: forever 21
> bag: linea pelle
> watch: tag heuer


Love that color of yellow and the jeans.


----------



## plumaplomb

wow thats amazing how the bag and shoes go together so well!


----------



## Laurie8504

*Chunkymonkey*:  Thanks, I usually stick to neutrals, so this was a big change for me!

*Prayes, Jillybean, Naturale, plumaplomb*: Wow, thanks guys!

*Margaritaxmix*: The yellow really spoke to me, lol...I couldn't leave the store without it.


----------



## vlore

*Saturday outfit*:








*Gap *jeans
*Banana Republic* cardigan + belt
*VS* white tank
*Guiseppe Zanotti* flats
*Marni *Balloon bag


----------



## gucci lover

^^*vlore* - you have great bags and great style!  Everything you post is something that I would totally wear


----------



## Prayes

great outfit *vlore*! and clean home too.. lol


----------



## Tutu

Everyone is looking great!


----------



## kiwanja

I was lucky with this outfit...I chose random ancient clothes I hadn't worn in forever and they worked well together. Sometimes when I do that it turns out to be a total disaster.

[more pics at blog in signature ]


----------



## msterling

gucci lover said:


> ^^*vlore* - you have great bags and great style! Everything you post is something that I would totally wear


 
I agree! 

*vlore* - I look forward to seeing your outfits since they are practical and stylish.


----------



## vlore

gucci lover said:


> ^^*vlore* - you have great bags and great style!  Everything you post is something that I would totally wear



Thank you *guccilover!* I love to be comfortable but stylish at the same time


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> great outfit *vlore*! and clean home too.. lol



LOL! Thanks *Prayes!!!* The house got cleaned on Friday, that's why


----------



## vlore

msterling said:


> I agree!
> 
> *vlore* - I look forward to seeing your outfits since they are practical and stylish.



Thanks *msterling!!!  *I try to post as much as I can, and I  to share with all u lovely ladies!


----------



## lauriebell

running errands today







meh - my shirt and sweater are definitely longer than it looks in this picture.
target
laundry by shelli segal
h&m
br
balenciaga



out to dinner a few weeks ago








jcrew
theory
j brand
jcrew collection
balenciaga


----------



## Laurie8504

Love your boots *Kiwanja*! Where are they from?


----------



## kiwanja

^Thanks Laurie! I forgot to comment and say that I really like your outfit from the previous page--it's really laid-back but chic. Thumbs up!

The shoes are my mom's from Open-Door-Policy era China, so very very old.
But I found a shockingly similar pair from Juicy, on sale too!


----------



## kiwanja

baglady88 said:


> u look great and wow your house is beautiful.



Thank you! I love the house, but my parents want to move to be EVEN closer to my college 

I see you're from New York. My FAVORITE city!! I'm coming next week for an interview...in the finance industry. Pray for me!


----------



## Anoka

Laurie8504 said:


> top: express
> jeans: zara trf
> shoes: old navy
> necklace: forever 21
> bag: linea pelle
> watch: tag heuer


 
love the outfit and i'm  over that bag.


----------



## initialed




----------



## roussel

Actually just tried on this dress I bought today.
Trina Turk one-piece dress with Louboutin slingbacks


----------



## CoachGirl12

oooo, in love w/that dress roussel! it just looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## vlore

*roussel*, I  that dress! You look fantastic!


----------



## vlore

*Sunday outfit*









*BR* sweater, white top + belt
*Gap* jeans
*Ralph Lauren* flats


----------



## Laurie8504

kiwanja said:


> ^Thanks Laurie! I forgot to comment and say that I really like your outfit from the previous page--it's really laid-back but chic. Thumbs up!
> 
> The shoes are my mom's from Open-Door-Policy era China, so very very old.
> But I found a shockingly similar pair from Juicy, on sale too!



Thank you!  And thanks for the link, those boots are great!




			
				Anoka said:
			
		

> love the outfit and i'm  over that bag.



Thanks! That bag is one of my favorites...the leather is like butter!

*vlore* Love your belt!  It's a great statement piece.


----------



## Laurie8504

So here's my first "boyfriend jeans" attempt:






Top: Old navy
Jeans: Levis (stolen from my little bro! )
Shoes: Nine west


----------



## Prayes

*laurie *- love it!  this wasn't a trend i like in general, but i have say you pull it off well!


----------



## baglady88

kiwanja said:


> Thank you! I love the house, but my parents want to move to be EVEN closer to my college
> 
> I see you're from New York. My FAVORITE city!! I'm coming next week for an interview...in the finance industry. Pray for me!


 
Good luck! I know you will love NYC!


----------



## hairsprayhead

roussel said:


> Actually just tried on this dress I bought today.
> Trina Turk one-piece dress with Louboutin slingbacks



That dress is awesome!  It looks like it was made for you.


----------



## hairsprayhead

Anoka said:


> love the outfit and i'm  over that bag.



I'm so jealous that you're wearing sandals!  I'd kill to wear sandals right now *glares at snow*  Great outfit.


----------



## roussel

Thanks vlore and hairsprayhead!


----------



## Laurie8504

Prayes said:


> *laurie *- love it!  this wasn't a trend i like in general, but i have say you pull it off well!



Thanks!  I was (loosely) inspired by Lindsay Lohan: 





I really liked the idea of a simple grey top and strappy black sandals.


----------



## Laurie8504

hairsprayhead said:


> I'm so jealous that you're wearing sandals!  I'd kill to wear sandals right now *glares at snow*  Great outfit.



Haha, there _was_ snow on the ground!  We had an awful ice storm but it's been beautiful the past few days so I'm enjoying it while I can.  It'll be 30's again this weekend...


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore said:


> Sunday outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR sweater, white top + belt
> Gap jeans
> Ralph Lauren flats


I love your belt and flats... you always look so classy and put together!

Everyone looks great!

Here are some of my outfits from the weekend... a peek into the not-so-sophisticated closet of a 16-year old highschool studen 

   This was for going to TJMaxx & grocery shopping:




  Hollister Long-length cardigan 
  American Eagle tank
  Old Navy Skinny Jeans
Coach Verra Flats
  Coach Wristlet w/ phone

  Then for going hiking with my boyfriend & Target:




  Terry Juicy Hoodie
  American Eagle tank
  Hollister Cargos
  Coach Katelyn Sneakers

  For hiking I actually put on a yellow Abercrombie tee over my grey tank.


----------



## shopaholiccat

hi all, my outfits for the weekend  
btw i love everyone's outfits --looks great =]




*dress: wilfred 
*black cardigan
*chanel jumbo 




*same outfit, with MBMJ Faridah in hot pink. 




*went to a club with 
*Cavalli by H&M dress 
*miss sixty boots


----------



## vlore

hhmmm...*Laurie*, you do have a resemblance to Lindsay! I like the jeans + sandals!!! 

*margaritamix,* I love your Hollister cardigan + cargo pants! You look comfy and super cute!

*shopaholicat, *I love your Cavalli dress w/ boots! Very sexy look! And your Chanel Jumbo is TDF!


----------



## NieceyMo

All you ladies look lovely as always
this was yesterday to do some unexpected shopping 

michael kors, luxe, f21, williamt rast, sofft and gucci 









came home with this


----------



## Prayes

*NieceyMo* - love the scarf! where is it from?

also, what is in the box? lol


----------



## baglady88

*NiecyMo* You look great! I love your coat.


----------



## kiwanja




----------



## brigadeiro

Tailor-made silk-embroidered coat
Witchery black dress
Dries Van Noten sandals


----------



## plumaplomb

^ really freakin cool coat!! very DVN of you.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Brig, I love it!!  Your style is amazing... LOVE the shoes!*


----------



## roussel

brigadeiro said:


> Tailor-made silk-embroidered coat
> Witchery black dress
> Dries Van Noten sandals



Awesome!   Love the embroidery so much!  Plus your accessories really compliment the outfit.  Love the sandals too


----------



## roussel

kiwanja said:


>



I enjoy looking at your very artistic pics!  Love the neon-like skinny jeans!  Can I just say look at all those mansions!   Nice neighborhood you got there


----------



## vlore

*Tuesday's outfit*








*BR* cardigan + tank top +belt
*Express* leggings
*Ralph Lauren* flats
*Marni* bag


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love your whole outfit vlore! Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Prayes

^^ yep vlore you dress well - keep the pics coming!


----------



## vlore

*Thank you coachgirl and prayes! You are too sweet! *


----------



## Veelyn

Wow. I havent posted in here in a little while.
Everyone is looking fab. Toooo many to comment! 

My outfit for today:
[Hope I can still post here with a pregnant belly! ]


----------



## margaritaxmix

NieceyMo said:


> All you ladies look lovely as always
> this was yesterday to do some unexpected shopping
> 
> michael kors, luxe, f21, williamt rast, sofft and gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came home with this


Love these outfits and what's in that box


----------



## vlore

You look soooo cute *Veelyn!!!! *Congrats!!!  Are u having a boy or a girl? (if you don't mind me asking :shame


----------



## stylelaw

roussel said:


> Loving this thread. I like to see everyone's unique style.
> 
> Casual Friday outfit:
> Plaid shirt, belt, J brand jeans, MBMJ pumps, Balenciaga Day bag


 
I was wondering if your jeans are the 10 or 12? I am looking to by a pair and not sure which ankle opening to go with!


----------



## brigadeiro

*veelyn* - cute top!
*vlore* -  your Marni bag!
*NieceyMo* - that MK jacket is so cute! Am also curious to see what's in the box!

Thanks *plumabomb, misspinkbarbie & roussel* :shame:


----------



## roussel

stylelaw said:


> I was wondering if your jeans are the 10 or 12? I am looking to by a pair and not sure which ankle opening to go with!



you know i have no clue , i will check tonight if i can find out.


----------



## margaritaxmix

My outfit for today... simple & comfy.

Eyeshadow White Tee
Aeropostale Leather Belt
Pacsun Dark Skinny Jeans
Tall Chestnut UGGs, rolled down
Tiffanys Heart Tag Chain Necklace
Silver Bow Ring


----------



## Prayes

*roussel* - love the belt!

*margaritaxmix* - you pull off the simple look well!


----------



## bb10lue

*Outfit for today...
*
MCQ oversized blazer ( got it from NAP during the sale http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34422)
Sass&Bide black rats 
LQ scarf
FRYE shoes


----------



## juu_b

bb1Oue - i LOVE your blazer! you look greatt!


----------



## bb10lue

^^Aww~thanks!! juu_b


----------



## kiwanja

bb10lue: definitely feeling that blazer....




It's 1:00 AM. Raining hell. I brave the 10 minute bike ride from the library back to the house. Am drenched, freezing. Most people would run inside and jump in the shower.
Me? No way. Ratty hair + smeared make-up + wet clothes + isolated setting = perfect photo op.


----------



## Tutu

I like my mirror. Even though the scale tells me I've gained four kilos, my mirror still shows me it doesn't matter.


----------



## Prayes

*kiwanji *i have to ask, what kind of camera do own? your pics are always so professional.


----------



## Veelyn

vlore said:


> You look soooo cute *Veelyn!!!! *Congrats!!!  Are u having a boy or a girl? (if you don't mind me asking :shame



Thanks Vlore! I don't know yet.. I will find out next month. And I don't mind you asking at all!

I love all the outfits you've posted. Even though I've told you that before, lol. I would totally wear everything you post!


----------



## Veelyn

Brig- Thanks! Haven't seen you around in a while! How ya been? Your outfits are looking fab. 

Niecey- I want to know what you got toooo!

Margarita- Cute outfit. I would definitely wear that. It looks so comfy and cute!

BB10- Love the pink scarf & blazer.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I love that plaid top, i've been looking for one that works well with me. Haven't found it yet!

Veelyn~aww look at you and your little bump


----------



## CTgrl414

tutu, you look fabulous!!!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

~Fabulousity~ said:


> ^^^ I love that plaid top, i've been looking for one that works well with me. Haven't found it yet!
> 
> *Veelyn~aww look at you and your little bump*


----------



## glossie

oh my i've been missing out (since pg 558, haha). EVERYONE looks great!


----------



## roussel

Work outfit for today:
Juicy Couture jumper/dress, Philip Lim for Gap shirt, Jcrew blazer, Chloe boots


----------



## Laurie8504

Wow, we've been posting like crazy!



glossie said:


> oh my i've been missing out (since pg 558, haha). EVERYONE looks great!
> [/IMG]



Love this!!  The orange is great, and those shoes!!


----------



## vlore

*roussel,* I  your Chloe boots!
*glossie,* girl we have missed u!!! I love all of your outfits, especially the one w/ the orange shirt! 
*tutu,* looking great as always! 
*kiwanja,* I  all of your photos! They are so creative and cool! 
*bb10lue, *you look great! I love grey + pink!


----------



## vlore

*Wednesday outfit*








*Express* top
*Gap* jeans
*BR* scarf
*Dolce Vita* sandals
*Marni* bag


----------



## roussel

^ Love this one vlore!


----------



## plumaplomb

Laurie8504 said:


> Wow, we've been posting like crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!!  The orange is great, and those shoes!!




ITA!! where are the shoes from??


----------



## Prayes

*vlore, *that is a _really _pretty scarf -great outfit as usual!  you must be tired of hearing this by now, haha.


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> *vlore, *that is a _really _pretty scarf -great outfit as usual!  you must be tired of hearing this by now, haha.



LOL!  No, I  all of your compliments!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*vlore* - that scarf is sooo pretty! And I agree with Prayes ~ all my comments must be getting old now


----------



## Prayes

margaritaxmix said:


> *vlore* - that scarf is sooo pretty! And I agree with Prayes ~ all my comments must be getting old now



haha seriously, right?


----------



## initialed




----------



## bisousx

My outfit today--- 

Hermes orange kelly 32cm
F21 top
jeans unknown
St John belt


----------



## hairsprayhead

roussel said:


> Work outfit for today:
> Juicy Couture jumper/dress, Philip Lim for Gap shirt, Jcrew blazer, Chloe boots



I love this whole look- you always look so polished and put together and perfect.


----------



## hairsprayhead

bisousx said:


> My outfit today---
> 
> Hermes orange kelly 32cm
> F21 top
> jeans unknown
> St John belt




Ohhh that bag is gorgeous.


----------



## i_wona

glossie said:


> oh my i've been missing out (since pg 558, haha). EVERYONE looks great!


 
Oh, *glossie* - I've only said this once before to a tPFer, but that middle outfit (with the orange top) looks like something out of The Sartorialist! Put a Parisian streetscape behind you and you look like you belong on his blog!


----------



## roussel

Thanks hairsprayhead!


----------



## sunbeamy

Beautiful pics!! You gals look gorgeous!


----------



## vlore

*sunbeamy,* you always looks so elegant! Beautiful outfits! 
*bisousx,* your top is awesome! And your Hermes...so dreamy!!!


----------



## vlore

*Thursday outfit *(coffee, supermarket, and mall run)








*Gap* jeans
*Express* cardi
*Banana Republic* tank + belt (which I am totally ing)
*Dolce Vita* sandals
*Marni *bag


----------



## Prayes

*vlore *stop dressing so well, you're putting me to shame!  I am serious.


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> *vlore *stop dressing so well, you're putting me to shame!  I am serious.



You crazy girl!!!  Thanks!!! 

....and what about u??? You need to post YOUR outfits!!! I will not rest until u do!!!  And I am super sure they are all awesome!


----------



## Prayes

vlore said:


> You crazy girl!!!  Thanks!!!
> 
> ....and what about u??? You need to post YOUR outfits!!! I will not rest until u do!!!  And I am super sure they are all awesome!



   You know what, I was having a lot of fun sitting in the backseat, thanks for ruining it.  I guess I have to now though since you called me out on it, huh?  Also, Im not a girl, but I dont blame you for assuming, since this is a purse forum, after all.


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> You know what, I was having a lot of fun sitting in the backseat, thanks for ruining it.  I guess I have to now though since you called me out on it, huh?  Also, Im not a girl, but I dont blame you for assuming, since this is a purse forum, after all.



OMG!!! So sorry!!!:shame:


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Thursday outfit *(coffee, supermarket, and mall run)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gap* jeans
> *Express* cardi
> *Banana Republic* tank + belt (which I am totally ing)
> *Dolce Vita* sandals
> *Marni *bag



vlore, gorgeous as always!


----------



## CoachGirl12

sunbeamy said:


> Beautiful pics!! You gals look gorgeous!


you go girl! you are working those dresses! they all look fabulous!


----------



## margaritaxmix

bisousx said:


> My outfit today---
> 
> Hermes orange kelly 32cm
> F21 top
> jeans unknown
> St John belt



Love the tunic and bag


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunbeamy said:


> Beautiful pics!! You gals look gorgeous!



Beautiful as always. I love all of your bags, dresses and shoes. Pretty much your whole closet


----------



## roussel

^ sunbeamy love your style, classy and sexy!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Sunbeamy - you have the best dresses ever!


----------



## vlore

*Out to dinner w/ DH Thursday night
*









*BR *blazer + jeans
*VS *gray tee
*Prada *pumps + bag
*Margo Morrison* necklace


----------



## shesnochill

*vlore*, I swear you have the CUTEST OUTFITS EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

sunbeamy said:


> Beautiful pics!! You gals look gorgeous!



*sunbeamy*, you have the most amazing dresses & body!! lol, I'm so jealous! And of your CHANEL collection too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Out to dinner w/ DH Thursday night
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BR *blazer + jeans
> *VS *gray tee
> *Prada *pumps + bag
> *Margo Morrison* necklace


Vlore, those jeans are amazing!! BR from this year?? Gorgeous!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Vlore, those jeans are amazing!! BR from this year?? Gorgeous!



Hi Coachgirl! Thanks!!!
Yes, I fell in  with these jeans when I saw them. Here you go:
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=20977&pid=626623


----------



## vlore

annaversary said:


> *vlore*, I swear you have the CUTEST OUTFITS EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you annaversary!!! You also always looks super cute!


----------



## glossie

Laurie8504 said:


> Wow, we've been posting like crazy!
> Love this!! The orange is great, and those shoes!!


 
thanks! i love yellows and oranges 



vlore said:


> *glossie,* girl we have missed u!!! I love all of your outfits, especially the one w/ the orange shirt!


 
thanks, sweets! i really like your outfits. there're too many to mention  



plumaplomb said:


> ITA!! where are the shoes from??


 
thanks, plumaplomb! they're from gojane.com. not sure if they're inspired by big names. i do not buy expensive shoes. i'm currently in the experimental phase with shoes 



i_wona said:


> Oh, *glossie* - I've only said this once before to a tPFer, but that middle outfit (with the orange top) looks like something out of The Sartorialist! Put a Parisian streetscape behind you and you look like you belong on his blog!


 
 that's a huge compliment, i_wona. thanks!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Hi Coachgirl! Thanks!!!
> Yes, I fell in  with these jeans when I saw them. Here you go:
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=20977&pid=626623


I'm gonna have to check these out this weekend, so cute! Thanks vlore!


----------



## gucci lover

*vlore* - looking great as usual.  what prada bag is that?  I like   is it on neiman's website? thanks!


----------



## bb10lue

*Todays outfit*
SLY ripped jeans (I got these 4 yrs ago...its now 2 sizes too big, but still my fav )
Karl Lagerfeld blazer
Vanessa Bruno Draped jersey T-shirt
Hermes belt
Balenciaga GSH work bag


----------



## vlore

gucci lover said:


> *vlore* - looking great as usual.  what prada bag is that?  I like   is it on neiman's website? thanks!


Thanks guccilover!!!
The Prada is called the Vitello Daino Bowler and it is this one:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0226cat5890735cat000011cat14860749cat12360737
Gosh, but I got it in December during those crazy sales & only paid $679!


----------



## vlore

*bb10lue, *I love everything about this outfit! Lately I have been ing the look of jeans + blazer! You look fab!


----------



## .pursefiend.

*vlore *- fabulous as always what kind of top are you wearing? loves it


----------



## vlore

.pursefiend. said:


> *vlore *- fabulous as always what kind of top are you wearing? loves it



Thank you!!! 
The top is from Victoria's Secret. Here you go:
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...K-229326&page=1&cgname=OSCLOTOPZZZ&rfnbr=5441


----------



## .pursefiend.

vlore said:


> Thank you!!!
> The top is from Victoria's Secret. Here you go:
> http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...K-229326&page=1&cgname=OSCLOTOPZZZ&rfnbr=5441


 
 i would've never thought to look there


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Thanks guccilover!!!
> The Prada is called the Vitello Daino Bowler and it is this one:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0226cat5890735cat000011cat14860749cat12360737
> Gosh, but I got it in December during those crazy sales & only paid $679!


WOW, you got a great deal on that bag vlore!


----------



## gucci lover

vlore said:


> Thanks guccilover!!!
> The Prada is called the Vitello Daino Bowler and it is this one:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0226cat5890735cat000011cat14860749cat12360737
> Gosh, but I got it in December during those crazy sales & only paid $679!


 
.... i was afraid you were going to say that!  What a steal... congrats on such a great price.  Looks good on you


----------



## roussel

Casual Friday outfit:
A/X Cardigan, Thakoon for Target top, Linea Pelle belt, The Proportion of Blu skinny jeans, Christian Louboutin pumps, Balenciaga Sapphire city, Rebecca Roma ring


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ LOVE your top and pumps! Thakoon's line for Target was magnificent... gorgeous designs and affordable!

Plus I love all of your Bals


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore said:


> *Out to dinner w/ DH Thursday night
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BR *blazer + jeans
> *VS *gray tee
> *Prada *pumps + bag
> *Margo Morrison* necklace



Amazing bag and jeans... they fit you so well!


----------



## margaritaxmix

bb10lue said:


> *Todays outfit*
> SLY ripped jeans (I got these 4 yrs ago...its now 2 sizes too big, but still my fav )
> Karl Lagerfeld blazer
> Vanessa Bruno Draped jersey T-shirt
> Hermes belt
> Balenciaga GSH work bag


You rock the boyfriend jeans so well! I absolutely HATED this trend when I first saw it, but you so changed my mind!


----------



## Veelyn

Roussel- You have great style!


----------



## roussel

^ Vlore lucky hubby to be going out to dinner with such a classy lady like you!  Love your Prada bag btw!


----------



## NiKiG

roussel said:


> Casual Friday outfit:
> A/X Cardigan, Thakoon for Target top, Linea Pelle belt, The Proportion of Blu skinny jeans, Christian Louboutin pumps, Balenciaga Sapphire city, Rebecca Roma ring



So cute! Those Thakoon for Target pieces are hard to find! Nice score!


----------



## roussel

^ Thanks veelyn and margaritamix!  
Margaritamix - Thakoon is the only line I bought from Target so far, I think there are pieces that are well made like this top and those shibori print cardigans.  I got them on clearance too.


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- You look so chic and professional, but in a casual kind of way. lol!! If that makes sense. Those jeans are gorgeous!

Sunbeamy- Love your dresses! Especially the red one. And that Chanel collection is tdf! You always look so well put together.

BB10- I love your outfit! It looks so cute and chic. You do rock the boyfriend jeans well.


----------



## Veelyn

Roussel- You're welcome! You got them on clearance? Thats great. I loved that top/print, but they sold out at my Target quick.


----------



## roussel

NiKiG said:


> So cute! Those Thakoon for Target pieces are hard to find! Nice score!



I got them online.  One of my local Target still has plenty of them including this top in all sizes but not on clearance yet, weird.


----------



## margaritaxmix

roussel said:


> ^ Thanks veelyn and margaritamix!
> Margaritamix - Thakoon is the only line I bought from Target so far, I think there are pieces that are well made like this top and those shibori print cardigans.  I got them on clearance too.


I wanted one of those cardigans, but there was only one left in my size and there were sticky crumbs all over the front  I knew it'd probably wash off, but after seeing it, I just wasn't satisfied.


----------



## basicandorganic

roussel said:


> Casual Friday outfit:
> A/X Cardigan, Thakoon for Target top, Linea Pelle belt, The Proportion of Blu skinny jeans, Christian Louboutin pumps, Balenciaga Sapphire city, Rebecca Roma ring




I love the colour on your Balenciaga!


----------



## margaritaxmix

My outfit today:

Ralph Lauren Cable Knit Crewneck Sweater
Abercrombie Destroyed Flare Jeans
Short Sand UGGs (not photographed)
Aeropostale Leather Belt (steal for $3.99!)


----------



## bb10lue

*vlore*: Thanks!! Me too, i love this jeans+blazer combo, cool and cute!!
*margaritaxmix*, *Veelyn*: thanks!!  The jeans was actually slim boots style when i brought it, but now it has become so loose, and looks like boyfriend jeans


----------



## vlore

*margaritamix: *Thanks! I  your pink sweater! It looks so cute + comfy! And your jeans are kick-@ss!!! 
*roussel: *Thank you! You are so sweet  Your entire outfit is awesome! I really love the colors and pattern of the Thakoon top.
*veelyn:* Thanks!!! And don't worry, it made sense!


----------



## kiwanja

before Chinese midterm.


----------



## bb10lue

margaritaxmix said:


> My outfit today:
> 
> Ralph Lauren Cable Knit Crewneck Sweater
> Abercrombie Destroyed Flare Jeans
> Short Sand UGGs (not photographed)
> Aeropostale Leather Belt (steal for $3.99!)



I like your jeans!! It'll look so good with the ugg!!


----------



## initialed

You ladies are rocking it!


----------



## kaban

glossie - great outfit!  I love your shoes!


----------



## tessmcdermid

vlore said:


> *Thursday outfit *(coffee, supermarket, and mall run)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gap* jeans
> *Express* cardi
> *Banana Republic* tank + belt (which I am totally ing)
> *Dolce Vita* sandals
> *Marni *bag




I absolutely love your effortless style! Just gorgeous!


----------



## bb10lue

Hehe, my not-so-cute Vday outfit :shame:!!


----------



## bb10lue

initialed said:


> You ladies are rocking it!



NicE!!! Is that a J12 ? The perfect pop of color in your outfit!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

Here's my outfit for the day.


----------



## shesnochill

*cherubicanh*, you got a gorgeous face and I love the outfit!


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja - Love the shot, great angle!

bb10lue - Not cute? VERY cute! I ADORE that belt... and the Neverfull! Is it MM and how tall are you if you don't mind my asking?

initialed - Love those black skinnies.. I need some!

cherubicanh - Amazing boots and I love your hair - style & color!

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments! I hope you all have a fantastic Valentine's Day... I'll post pics of my outfit later tomorrow!


----------



## glossie

thanks, kaban  

i  your hair, bb10lue. cool belt.


----------



## bb10lue

*margaritaxmix* Thanks!! I'm 174cm, and its the MM size for the NF.

*glossie*  aw thank you!! i just had a haircut last week, still getting used to the bang I love the belt too, got it from ROY sale 2 weeks ago. Thought it would go well with my hair color


----------



## pekie

My valentines day outfit.

Velvet navy blue dress with pearls beading around the top - its from darling.. leggings and boots


----------



## roussel

pekie that dress is stunning!


----------



## margaritaxmix

roussel said:


> pekie that dress is stunning!


I agree, *pekie* the detail is amazing!


----------



## initialed

*bb10lue* - Thank you! And, yes it is. 

*margaritaxmix* - Thanks so much. I live in mine. You should def get a pair!

*pekie* - You look super cute!


----------



## BasketballCourt

pekie said:


> My valentines day outfit.
> 
> Velvet navy blue dress with pearls beading around the top - its from darling.. leggings and boots


 
Adorable! I love the pearl beading.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Light pink ae button down
Calvin Klien tank
pink ombre skirt
Black wedges with a cork heel
^everything together was 14 bucks.

I have a cold so I dont look so hot. Its still valentines day so I still wanted to wear my big skirt.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Wow! I have to catch up on everyone's outfits!  

Here's what I wore yesterday
..*


----------



## margaritaxmix

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Wow! I have to catch up on everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's what I wore yesterday
> ..*



You look like such a socialite in all your pictures - love the toned down look you have here and your sunnies! You rock the black tights so well.


----------



## kiwanja

I love shoes that make me feel like I could kick someone's ass (laugh) even though just by size I probably couldn't fight a 13 year old.
And that's a skort, not a skirt...I never wear super short skirts with no shorts underneath. It makes me feel naked!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I love your heels!!! and the skirt is adorable.


----------



## Ash8989




----------



## Laurie8504

kiwanja said:


> I love shoes that make me feel like I could kick someone's ass (laugh) even though just by size I probably couldn't fight a 13 year old.
> And that's a skort, not a skirt...I never wear super short skirts with no shorts underneath. It makes me feel naked!



cute!  I love plaid but never know how to wear it.


----------



## miss alice

bb10lue said:


> *Todays outfit*
> SLY ripped jeans (I got these 4 yrs ago...its now 2 sizes too big, but still my fav )
> Karl Lagerfeld blazer
> Vanessa Bruno Draped jersey T-shirt
> Hermes belt
> Balenciaga GSH work bag



Loves this!


----------



## miss alice

bb10lue said:


> Hehe, my not-so-cute Vday outfit :shame:!!



Loves this too!! Where is the belt from?


----------



## Laurie8504

Going to the bar last night with friends...






lol...kitty snuck in the picture.

top: charlotte russe??
jeans: express
boots: vintage


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Gorgeous top!


----------



## CoachGirl12

cherubicanh said:


> Here's my outfit for the day.


Girl you are rocking it! Your gorgeous, love the outfit!


----------



## Laurie8504

^^^ 
Love that bag *cherubicanh*! What is it?


----------



## CoachGirl12

bb10lue said:


> Hehe, my not-so-cute Vday outfit :shame:!!


Your outfit is so cute! Your dog is the cutest scottie I have seen before!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Wow! I have to catch up on everyone's outfits!
> 
> Here's what I wore yesterday
> ..*


Hot mama!!


----------



## shesnochill

*MissPinkBarbie* & *Laurie8504*

You gals are SMOKIN'! Love love love both of your outfits!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

This was YESTERDAY, my outfit for work. The attire is ALL BLACK but I couldn't help to spice up a boring black outfit with a cute scarf 




Running some errands at the mall before my Valentine's Day tonight so I'll post a picture of my night outfit later 




​

This is just what I wore to the mall, casual outfit, nothing wow.


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks my chicas!  I hope everyone is having a fab V-day so far.   I love how everyone is rocking this subforum!  

And *Laurie8504- It's my new love!  My Hayden Harnett Clara in Black Zeus! *LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## gwenjune

my v-day outfit. 

i've been meaning to post here more often, since i love reading this thread so much.  such inspiration!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*annaversary* - Love that cute top in the second pic!

*gwenjune *- lovely heels & blouse


----------



## ilovechanel2

cherubicanh said:


> Here's my outfit for the day.


 
Stunning


----------



## NiKiG

Laurie8504 said:


> Going to the bar last night with friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...kitty snuck in the picture.
> 
> top: charlotte russe??
> jeans: express
> boots: vintage



LOVE IT! So hot!


----------



## initialed




----------



## NiKiG

cherubicanh said:


> Here's my outfit for the day.



Cute! I love your Clara!


----------



## pekie

Thanks guys for the sweet comments! hope everyone had a lovely valentines day!

*cherubicanh* - i love your bag, where is it from?

*annaversary - *your work outfit is very adorable.. i love the detailing of the scarf!

*initialed* - you always pull of the casual look very well! wish the whole boyfriend jeans look would suit me!


----------



## Suzie

Never posted on this thread, here goes.
Collette Dinnigan dress, Hermes Kelly, CL shoes.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Looveeeeeeee your heels and Kelly. And the dress!


----------



## margaritaxmix

initialed said:


>



Cute! You always have such nice jeans.

---

Here I am after date dinner:






Hollister Sweater
American Eagle Tank
Bullhead Jeans
Steve Madden Patent Peeptoes (not shown)
Vintage Mono Speedy 25


----------



## gheaden

Braving the elements!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ LOVE your coat, Moncler right?

Also compliments to your gorgeous Patina on the Montergueil... even though I already told you in the "LV in action" thread!


----------



## gheaden

^^yes and thanks.  Love the patina on your bag


----------



## Vivianan

My outfits these days~

All taken by iphone


----------



## Vivianan

Cap: Dsquared2
Sweater: John Galliano
Coat: brand unknow
brooch: Chanel
Pants: Dsquared2
Bag: Balenciaga


----------



## Vivianan

T-shirt: MMJ
skirt: MMJ
Legging: Kova&T


----------



## Vivianan

Sunglasses; DVB
coat: Morgan
Legging: LV
bag: Balenciaga 07 city


----------



## Vivianan

Scarf: Mcqueen
sweater: CDG
Jacket: Moncler
Denim: Levis limited
Bag: Balenciaga 08 electric blue


----------



## vlore

Everyone looks fantastic!!! Loved all the V-Day outfits! 
Here is mine












Express pants
BR belt + silk top
INC cardigan
LV Epi Alma
CL slingbacks


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Super pretty vlore! Love that red top on you! And well your LV is  TDF!


----------



## aritziababe

*vlore,* you look very nice and classy. Love it!


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks ladies! I try I try!

*Pekie-* My bag is a Hayden Harnett Clara in Black Zeus.  This brand is my new obsession. Love!


----------



## vlore

*Sunday outfit*









BR sweater
Gap jeans
CL 'Turban' shoes
Prada 'Vitello Daino' bag
Margo Morrison necklace


----------



## initialed

*pekie* - Thank you!

*margaritaxmix* - Thanks so much!

*Vivianan* - Love your funky style!

*vlore* - Love the cuffed jeans with the flats.


----------



## vlore

*initialed:* Thank you! And you know u have the coolest jeans eva! 

*coachgirl: *Thank you my friend!!! I really tried to incorporate 'red' into my V-day outfit  

P.S- I  your wishilist  I just added the LV Odeon to mine  

*aritziababe: *Thanks!  I really wanted to try out these new pants but at the same time wanted to keep the outfit as classic as possible.


----------



## Laurie8504

Thank you thank you *MargaritaMix, Annaversary*, and* Niki G*!!  You ladies are so sweet.

*cherubicanh*: I'm seriously going to check out that bag now!


----------



## Laurie8504

annaversary said:


> Running some errands at the mall before my Valentine's Day tonight so I'll post a picture of my night outfit later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> This is just what I wore to the mall, casual outfit, nothing wow.



I love the colors in this top.  And I'm seriously impressed with your pedicure!


----------



## margaritaxmix

*vivanan - *LOVE your quirky outfits - the brooch/Bal, the MJ pieces, the Sprouse leggings which you ROCK, and your Moncler/Bal again.

*vlore* - commented your pic in "LV in action" but you look gorgeous in that red blouse!


----------



## MissPR08

*VIVIANAN* love all you B bags!!! and your graffiti leggings are hot!!!


----------



## bb10lue

Vivianan said:


> Cap: Dsquared2
> Sweater: John Galliano
> Coat: brand unknow
> brooch: Chanel
> Pants: Dsquared2
> Bag: Balenciaga



I really like this one, you made me want a CHANEL brooch!!! All your outfits are SO CUTE  please post more!!!


----------



## Myblackbag

vlore said:


> *Out to dinner w/ DH Thursday night*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BR *blazer + jeans
> *VS *gray tee
> *Prada *pumps + bag
> *Margo Morrison* necklace


 
Wow, I really love those jeans!!!! I'm going to BR tomorrow---I hope they have my size.


----------



## vlore

Myblackbag said:


> Wow, I really love those jeans!!!! I'm going to BR tomorrow---I hope they have my size.



Thanks!!! The jeans are these:
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=20977&pid=626623
and all sizes are available online.


----------



## bb10lue

*todays outfit:* Hehe, feeling a bit girly today~

tshirt: Juicy Couture
high waist skirt: Gorman
Shoes: Whittner
Belt: SABA
Bag: Balenciaga (not shown)


----------



## outtacontrol

your boots are TDF!!!!!!!!  & you are stunning aswel! would you mind if i asked who they are by?


cherubicanh said:


> Here's my outfit for the day.


----------



## margaritaxmix

bb10lue said:


> *todays outfit:* Hehe, feeling a bit girly today~
> 
> tshirt: Juicy Couture
> high waist skirt: Gorman
> Shoes: Whittner
> Belt: SABA
> Bag: Balenciaga (not shown)


LOVE that skirt, the belt is awesome


----------



## bb10lue

margaritaxmix said:


> LOVE that skirt, the belt is awesome



Aww thanks sweetie!! i got the skirt yesterday from the sale, its only $36!!!! Marked down from $250!! SCORE!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

bb10lue said:


> Aww thanks sweetie!! i got the skirt yesterday from the sale, its only $36!!!! Marked down from $250!! SCORE!!!!!


Awesome find, I love a good bargain!


----------



## MissPR08

cherubicanh said:


> Here's my outfit for the day.



love your bag!! is super hot! who makes it?? TIA


----------



## MissPR08

^^ and the boots TDF!!


----------



## m1nime

bb10lue said:


> Aww thanks sweetie!! i got the skirt yesterday from the sale, its only $36!!!! Marked down from $250!! SCORE!!!!!


 
What?! I love Gorman, was it a store find, or did they have a special sale? Belt is awesome too! And your hair..and your dog...haha.

So many great outfits, I cant possible comment on them all!

*susie*- The kelly is breathtaking against your Dinnigan dress!

*vlore* - Love all your classic chic outfits, and your LV red epi alma looks beautiful.

*vivianann* - I love how you mix and match patterns/ colours and it clashes but it works in your own way. You definetly pull it off, look forward to more pics!

*churubi *- Love your hair, looks so silky. Your gorgeous and so is your bag.


----------



## quynh_1206

Vlore I love love your bag collection. You have exquisite taste!


----------



## quynh_1206

Vivianan said:


> My outfits these days~
> 
> All taken by iphone



Great style Vivianan and those gorgeous Bals! Im so jealous!


----------



## quynh_1206

Laurie8504 said:


> Going to the bar last night with friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...kitty snuck in the picture.
> 
> top: charlotte russe??
> jeans: express
> boots: vintage




You have a killer body. Great outfit also.


----------



## bb10lue

m1nime said:


> What?! I love Gorman, was it a store find, or did they have a special sale? Belt is awesome too! And your hair..and your dog...haha.



They have a store on Bridge Rd, Richmond. I can't remember the street number, but its very close to the city, and next to a 7-eleven. I managed to get a blue shirt skirt and this for $86 total !!!


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks ladies.  I really feel the love!*

outtacontrol-  *my boots are from 2 seasons ago.  They are by nine west!  I got them on sale for about $150 I think.  It's uber soft leather with black patent tips and heels. 

*m1nine-* Thanks chica!  Surprisingly, all I did was comb it while it was wet for it to be that straight. And luckily, it is still healthy and soft after my abuse! LOL.  The only thing I do is clip the top of my hair to make a hump for volume.  I leave it in the clip to air dry. 
*
 mspro-  *My lovely bag is by Hayden Harnett.  It is the Clara in Black Zeus from the Fall 08 collection. I  them!  You might have seen some of their stuff for Target.  They have a Hayden Harnett for Target line out that has been pretty popular.    I am attaching a link to their website for you guys to see their Spring 09 collection.  The leather is just fabulous!  I can't express enough how gorgeous and rich their leathers are.  And I have owned a lot of designer bags.  I loved it so much I got the same style in YAM.  They are also known to have fabulous linings inside their purses.  I've also attached a pic of my 2 lovelies for you guys. ENJOY chicas!

Link to the Black Zeus Clara

http://haydenharnett.com/index.cgi?action=detail&style=CLARAFLAPBZP

Link to their new Spring colors

http://haydenharnett.com/index.cgi?...cgi?action=search&search=clara&ok.x=8&ok.y=11

And here are my 2 CLARA's


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## vlore

*ANNAVERSARY, *where is this sweater from? It's gorgeous!


----------



## m1nime

*Anna* - Love that top!


----------



## Suzie

Thank you margaritaxmix and m1nime for your kind comments.


----------



## vlore

vlore said:


> *ANNAVERSARY, *where is this sweater from? It's gorgeous!



Ok, just saw that you answered my question on another thread 
I can't believe u got it for $13!!! Now that's what I call a BARGAIN! 
Thanks!


----------



## pekie

*vivianan* love your outfits! they are so cute and bright!
*Vlore* very classy - love your hints of red!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annaversary said:


> ​


SUCH a cute sweater!


----------



## sunbeamy

Thanks you all ladies for the sweet comments

what I wore on V day


----------



## margaritaxmix

sunbeamy said:


> Thanks you all ladies for the sweet comments
> 
> what I wore on V day



I always love your posts... the shoes are gorgeous!

You must have an amazing closet of Chanels and dresses sunbeamy!


----------



## sunbeamy

*margaritaxmix* : Thanks you so much sweetie!:shame: You are always soooo sweet!:kiss:


----------



## outtacontrol

I love love love your sweater! 



annaversary said:


>


----------



## cherubicanh

*Annaversary*- Love your casual outfit!  I'm on the hunt for some great flat boots!

*sunbeamy-* Looking hot and spicy chica!!

*margaritamix-*I love how you wear those boyfriend jeans.  I totally want a pair..but I'm scared my badunk a dunk will make me look like an oompa lumpa in one.  LOL


----------



## Laurie8504

quynh_1206 said:


> You have a killer body. Great outfit also.



Wow, thanks!  That's especially nice to hear because I _just_ got done working out and I'm sore...it makes it all worth it!


----------



## cherubicanh

^^^ Agree, you have a fantabulous bod!  As I sip my coke...LOL


----------



## Laurie8504

cherubicanh said:


> ^^^ Agree, you have a fantabulous bod!  As I sip my coke...LOL



Aw thanks!    I attribute a lot of it to genetics, but thankfully I've always hated pop, so that's one less craving I have to fight! Chocolate...now there's another story.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

After reading the thread on wetlook leggings I went out and got a pair for 4 bucks. They make me look huge but I kind of like them anyway

wetlook leggings
vintage Izod oversized sweater


----------



## BambiKino

Friday:




Today:


​


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *BambiKino* we're blazer twins!!!   Love your whole look I call it edgy preppy.

Here is my look:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Yesterday going out for coffee:*





*Shopping on Thursday:*


----------



## NiKiG

DC-Cutie said:


> *Yesterday going out for coffee:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shopping on Thursday:*



LOVE the yellow coat with the snakeskin pumps! So cute!


----------



## margaritaxmix

BambiKino - stunning Bal and Chanel.. love your unique style

DC-Cutie - love the yellow jacket


----------



## CoachGirl12

DC-Cutie said:


> *Yesterday going out for coffee:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shopping on Thursday:*


Love both of your outfits DC-Cutie, but where did you get that green cardigan?  it!


----------



## vlore

*DC cutie,* I absolutely love your outfits!!!  
The black/white blazer who is it by? It's gorgeous!


----------



## NiKiG

Ok, here goes... my first pic post... 






Yay or nay?​


----------



## DC-Cutie

*CoachGirl *and *VLore* - Thanks.  both the jacket and cardigan are from J. Crew!


----------



## NiKiG

BambiKino said:


> Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> ​



Love the black and white blazer! I have one from Express!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*NikiG *- yay or nay?  Is that a trick question??  2 thumbs up YAY!!!!


----------



## NiKiG

DC-Cutie said:


> *NikiG *- yay or nay?  Is that a trick question??  2 thumbs up YAY!!!!



Yay!! Thanks!!


----------



## vlore

DC-Cutie said:


> *CoachGirl *and *VLore* - Thanks.  both the jacket and cardigan are from J. Crew!



Thanks!!! The yellow jacket did look familiar!


----------



## vlore

Yay  *Nikig*


----------



## bb10lue

outfit today :


----------



## Laurie8504

BambiKino said:


> Friday:
> 
> 
> ​




This is just..._cool_.  Can I pretty please see a close-up of your b-bag? ​


----------



## Laurie8504

*NikiG*: YAY!  blue and black is so on trend. 

*DC-Cuti*e: love the cardigan!  I have a weakness for argyle.


----------



## margaritaxmix

NiKiG - love your cardi & scarf!

bb10lue - commented your pic in LV in action, you look great!


----------



## cherubicanh

*NIKIG-* You are looking like one hot chica with your sassy self!  Loving the Corcovado to girl!


----------



## BambiKino

Laurie8504 said:


> This is just..._cool_.  Can I pretty please see a close-up of your b-bag?



Thank you! &Here are some close-ups of the bag:






​


----------



## CoachGirl12

NiKiG said:


> Ok, here goes... my first pic post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay or nay?​


Gorgeous, love the outfit!


----------



## bb10lue

*DC-Cutie* I love the outfit with green top!!
*NiKiG* Love the look!!!! DEFINITELY yay!!!!


----------



## NiKiG

Whoopee! I'm glad to get your approval, you fabulous fashionistas!


----------



## Laurie8504

BambiKino said:


> Thank you! &Here are some close-ups of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



 Wow, I'm in love!  Thanks so much for posting these!  What is the name of this style?  Is it a canvas?  I guess I need to visit the bal forum...my wallet disagrees though. ush:


----------



## BambiKino

Laurie8504 said:


> Wow, I'm in love!  Thanks so much for posting these!  What is the name of this style?  Is it a canvas?  I guess I need to visit the bal forum...my wallet disagrees though. ush:



It's the Barney's Exclusive Floral City and your wallet might not find it that upsetting since it's now on sale for a bit less than $650 (which is sort of upsetting since I paid $1500 for mine)! I think the fabric is actually a really thick silk, but I'm not like well versed in fabrics so I could be wrong.

Check out Barneys.com, last time I checked they still had it.


----------



## Laurie8504

BambiKino said:


> It's the Barney's Exclusive Floral City and your wallet might not find it that upsetting since it's now on sale for a bit less than $650 (which is sort of upsetting since I paid $1500 for mine)! I think the fabric is actually a really thick silk, but I'm not like well versed in fabrics so I could be wrong.
> 
> Check out Barneys.com, last time I checked they still had it.



It's gone!  I am simultaneously crushed and relieved.


----------



## cherubicanh

I was about to look that bag up to! HA!  My wallet can rest!


----------



## initialed




----------



## roussel

I am curious to try the boyfriend jeans look so I raided hubby's closet for his old jeans he doesn't wear anymore and luckily I found one which is quite big but kinda worked.  What do you think?


----------



## Bentley4Bags

DC Cutie....I LOVE your sweater....I have a thing for arigyle....and I have the same green one as you. My moms friend gave it to me I was so happy that day. LOL


----------



## xi_captain

bb10lue said:


> outfit today :



I love everything! Especially those jeans and your Grafitti Speedy.


----------



## xi_captain

NiKiG said:


> Ok, here goes... my first pic post...
> 
> Yay or nay?​



Yay!! Very nice!


----------



## outtacontrol

You always look so amazing & so pretty! 
what kind of camera is that?? your pics are always like magazine shots!:okay:



hairsprayhead said:


> A few simple (cozy) outfits from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy, it was a lowkey day of getting over a bad hangover for me.


----------



## bb10lue

roussel said:


> I am curious to try the boyfriend jeans look so I raided hubby's closet for his old jeans he doesn't wear anymore and luckily I found one which is quite big but kinda worked.  What do you think?



LOVE it!! very casual chic!


----------



## Elsie87

^^I LOVE this look, *roussel*!


----------



## hairsprayhead

outtacontrol said:


> You always look so amazing & so pretty!
> what kind of camera is that?? your pics are always like magazine shots!:okay:



Whoa!  Old pics of me as a blondie.  That took me by surprise.  

I was using a Canon Rebel in these photos.  It was a great camera.  I've since upgraded to a 5D.


----------



## hairsprayhead

roussel said:


> I am curious to try the boyfriend jeans look so I raided hubby's closet for his old jeans he doesn't wear anymore and luckily I found one which is quite big but kinda worked.  What do you think?



Wow!  You pull that look off perfectly.  The jeans look great!


----------



## peachy_gurl

BambiKino said:


> Thank you! &Here are some close-ups of the bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG YOUR BAG IS TO DIE FOR!! OMG I want one too!!!


----------



## cathy1228

initialed said:


>



I love love love your jacket! what brand is this?


----------



## vlore

Everyone looks awesome! I  that so many people are participating! 

Here is my take on the 'rolled-up' jeans look:








White + Warren cardi/sweater
Gap Jeans
Dolce Vita sandals
Banana Rep. belt


----------



## bb10lue

^^i think you look nice, maybe try a more fitted top and with some colors ??


----------



## plumaplomb

bb10lue said:


> LOVE it!! very casual chic!


ITA!! i was not a fan of the BF jean look until i saw this pic... very nice!!


----------



## roussel

NiKiG I like the outfit!  Definitely a yay!

DC Cutie love the sweater and that yellow jacket!  JCrew rocks!


----------



## roussel

BambiKino said:


> Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> ​



Love the contrast between these 2 looks!  Love the jacket and pants in the first pic.  Of course that Chanel bag!


----------



## roussel

Thanks bb10lue, elsie87, hairsprayhead!  I'm glad my fashionista girls approved!


----------



## roussel

Happy Tuesday everyone!  Back to work today

Gap sweater, BR halter top, Kenneth Cole pants, Express belt, BCBG heels, Balenciaga city


----------



## Laurie8504

Just for running errands yesterday.  I think this was a surprise sexy outfit, because I got a lot of looks from men.  Of course, who knows what they were really thinking, could have been "_what is she wearing_"...I just tell myself they were thinking sexy thoughts. :okay:

gold bracelet: juicy couture
pink bracelet: vintage
watch: tag heuer
socks: nine west
ankle boots: issac mizrahi (target)
leather jacket: only (new york new york)


----------



## i<3handbags

^^^OMG I love this outfit!!! No wonder they were staring


----------



## Elsie87

*Laurie*, I love that outfit! The colours and the accessories are fabulous! And I'm pretty sure they were thinking sexy thoughts... 

*Roussel*, another fabulous outfit! I love the neutrals mixed with the purple!


----------



## Martina_Italy

DC-Cutie said:


>





 this jacket!


----------



## Martina_Italy

DC-Cutie said:


>





 the yellow blazer...where is it from?


----------



## roussel

^ I believe that yellow is by JCrew.  DC Cutie who makes that black and white jacket?  Love your CLs btw, esp the snakeskin one with the yellow jacket


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> ^ I believe that yellow is by JCrew.  DC Cutie who makes that black and white jacket?  Love your CLs btw, esp the snakeskin one with the yellow jacket



she mentioned that both jackets are from JCrew.


----------



## roussel

^ Thanks vlore!


----------



## margaritaxmix

initialed - love your jacket 

roussel - the boyfriend jeans look AMAZING on you!

vlore - Love the cardi and sandals!

Laurie8504 - cute jacket and gorgeous boots!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Love the yellow blazer


----------



## cherubicanh

Outfit for the day...


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Love your bag, blouse, boots!


----------



## choozen1ne

cherubicanh said:


> Outfit for the day...


'

very cute outift , I love the color of your boots


----------



## Souper

Her:
Uniqlo merino cardigan +top
Helmut Lang raw indigo jeans
Brooks Brothers benchmade burgundy calf riding boots
Bottega Veneta
Him:
custom shirt(made to measure)
dior jeans
vintage 60s wingtips
lv taiga dersou


----------



## Laurie8504

i<3handbags said:


> ^^^OMG I love this outfit!!! No wonder they were staring



Aw, thank you 




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> Laurie, I love that outfit! The colours and the accessories are fabulous! And I'm pretty sure they were thinking sexy thoughts...



Lol, thanks for the vote of confidence!


*MargaritaMix*:  Thanks! The boots look cute but are hella uncomfortable after a few hours.  I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Laurie8504

*cherubicanh*: Beautiful! I love how the muted pinks and browns work together.


----------



## initialed

*cathy1228* - Thanks! That jacket is Rick Owens.

*margaritaxmix* - Thanks!


----------



## ririan

my first post and humble contribution here ...






this picture is a better representation of the colour of my dress and belt.
hope you all like it


----------



## hairsprayhead

ririan said:


> my first post and humble contribution here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is a better representation of the colour of my dress and belt.
> hope you all like it




Gorgeous!  And so springy!  I love it!


----------



## hairsprayhead

*cherubicanh- *your bag is HOT!  And I love that rose print ruffly blouse- where is it from?


----------



## Shasta

DC-Cutie,  I love all the outfits that you post!


----------



## Sweetwon

I have been following this thread for a few days now, and I have to say great outfits ladies! You all inspire me to dress better, even though I am just a housewife and never seem to go anywhere. I can at least dress better for my hubby! I can't wait to see what everyone is wearing today!


----------



## plumaplomb

love it, ririan!! the bag especially


----------



## bare style

I'm kinda behind on my posts, so here's a few from the past weeks:





aa tee and skirt, f21 faux fur vest, old navy tights, nine west boots, melie bianco clutch and bare accessories jewelry.





f21 tee and jeans, chinese laundry boots, alloy coat, bare accessories jewelry.





aa t-dress (cut off and shredded), f21 black skinny jeans and faux leather jacket, guess boots.


----------



## tknight

*Everyone on here looks great!! I am going to post some pictures one day I dont think my outfits can compare to u guys!!!!! But I will try cause I am really not good at putting things together but looking at you guys pictures I have some ideas on how to accessorize and put different things together!!! You guys are awesome!!!*


----------



## roussel

INC dress, Missoni scarf, Via Spiga boots





With LAMB jacket





Also wearing this Judith Jack ring


----------



## Trystana

It's been a while since I posted..











now I made coffee and go back ( I'm like 50 pages behind ) , looking how great everyone looks!


----------



## .pursefiend.

roussel said:


> Also wearing this Judith Jack ring


 

love that ring!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

So many posts.. in a rush so I just wanted to say EVERYONE looks great - it'd take forever to individually post!


----------



## pekie

Everyone outfits is lovely! too many to name!

roussel - your ring is absolutely gorgeus! its so unique



roussel said:


> INC dress, Missoni scarf, Via Spiga boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With LAMB jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also wearing this Judith Jack ring


----------



## ririan

cherubicanh said:


> Outfit for the day...


 

wow... you TOTALLY rock this look!


----------



## margaritaxmix

ririan said:


> my first post and humble contribution here ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is a better representation of the colour of my dress and belt.
> hope you all like it



Love the colors and your flap!


----------



## annemerrick

cherubicanh said:


> Outfit for the day...


 
Love this blouse...where did you get it???!!!


----------



## xi_captain

*roussel* - Love all your clothes, and that Judith Jack ring is BEAUTIFUL!

*cherubicanh* - Those boots are hot!


----------



## plumaplomb

wow everyone looks great!! i'm inspired to take a look at my own wardrobe and see what i can throw together...


----------



## cherubicanh

Thanks ladies!  I feel the love!  I am a bargain shopper, so the blouse was purchased at Marshalls for 10 fabulous bucks!  LOL


----------



## revolve10

bare style said:


> I'm kinda behind on my posts, so here's a few from the past weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa tee and skirt, f21 faux fur vest, old navy tights, nine west boots, melie bianco clutch and bare accessories jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f21 tee and jeans, chinese laundry boots, alloy coat, bare accessories jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aa t-dress (cut off and shredded), f21 black skinny jeans and faux leather jacket, guess boots.




in case anyone was wondering both of the shoes shes wearing [nine west + chinese laundry] in the pictures are on super sale at Macys. Something like 40%-50% off then an additional 40% off.


----------



## bisousx

Love this dress... from Bebe! I have it in two colours, lol.


----------



## ilovechanel2

bisousx said:


> Love this dress... from Bebe! I have it in two colours, lol.


 I love it!


----------



## icechampagne




----------



## m1nime

As always, everyone looks fab and so inspiring!

*icechampagne* - Love your jacket, where is it from?


----------



## i_wona

bisousx said:


> Love this dress... from Bebe! I have it in two colours, lol.


 
Soooo cute! I love the pleating, the ruffle, the skinny belt and the gorgeous, bold colour! It's a winner all round and you look both elegant and flirty (which can be so hard to achieve)


----------



## CoachGirl12

bisousx said:


> Love this dress... from Bebe! I have it in two colours, lol.


Wow, your definitely rockin that dress, it looks so gorgeous on you!


----------



## roussel

Happy Thursday everyone!
I am wearing Thakoon for Target shell tank (inside) and cardigan, Limited skirt (I got for $5!), Aldo belt, CK pumps, and of course my lovely Balenciaga sapphire city.  I've been using her non-stop this week.


----------



## meganfm

@icechampagne I'm dying to know where that coat is from too!  I LOVE the gold buttons!


----------



## vlore

Lookin' good *roussel!*  I  the skirt!

*ririan, *you look so sweet! Beautiful Chanel! 

*chebu,* your boots are TDF! Lookin' good! 

*icechampagne,* your coat is gorgeous! 

*bisoux,* gorgeous dress! Love the color! 

*barestyle, *your pics are lovely and artistic! Your faux fur vest is super cool!


----------



## icechampagne

thanks everyone! 
I got it from a boutique here in Toronto..the jacket is imported from Japan


----------



## initialed

Yesterday:


----------



## vlore

initialed said:


> Yesterday:



Super cute outfit *initialed!!! *


----------



## margaritaxmix

bisousx said:


> Love this dress... from Bebe! I have it in two colours, lol.



Gorgeous, love the color and fit on you!


----------



## margaritaxmix

roussel said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> I am wearing Thakoon for Target shell tank (inside) and cardigan, Limited skirt (I got for $5!), Aldo belt, CK pumps, and of course my lovely Balenciaga sapphire city.  I've been using her non-stop this week.



Love the cardigan and heels!


----------



## cherubicanh

I'm cazzzzz today..or casual...lol


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ So cute, love the bag once again. Your hair is always so straight!!!! Is that natural, and if not, what straightener do you use?!?!


----------



## cherubicanh

LOL *Margarita.* It's called air drying.  So yea, it's natural.  I just comb it when it's wet and that's about it.  Sometimes...I don't even comb it...LOL


----------



## margaritaxmix

cherubicanh said:


> LOL *Margarita.* It's called air drying.  So yea, it's natural.  I just comb it when it's wet and that's about it.  Sometimes...I don't even comb it...LOL


Oh darn you. You're just like my best friend.. she comes to school with PERFECTLY styled hair and yet when I ask she tells me she even forgot to brush her hair.

Lucky you! I'm jealous!


----------



## annemerrick

Cherubicanh....where did you get the floral shirt you wore yesterday???  It is so cute!


----------



## icechampagne

I actually just bought this jacket two days ago..I'm loving it more and more heheh. I'm trying to wear it as much as I can before the weather gets too warm! 





(Club Monaco necklace & Gucci bag!)






I had the belt tied at the back yesterday to make it more fitted..but I think I like it at the front more.


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thank you so much!


----------



## initialed




----------



## aritziababe

I love your coat. You look fab! May I know where u bought it from and how much? Thanks!




icechampagne said:


> I actually just bought this jacket two days ago..I'm loving it more and more heheh. I'm trying to wear it as much as I can before the weather gets too warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Club Monaco necklace & Gucci bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the belt tied at the back yesterday to make it more fitted..but I think I like it at the front more.


----------



## vlore

Out to dinner last night w/ DH, friends, & my new Bal clutch 












Banana Republic jacket, top + jeans
CL Simple Pumps in nude
Margo Morrison necklace
Balenciaga Giant Covered Wristlet in Praline


----------



## clinkenwar

I love your outfit...so chic!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Out to dinner last night w/ DH, friends, & my new Bal clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic jacket, top + jeans
> CL Simple Pumps in nude
> Margo Morrison necklace
> Balenciaga Giant Covered Wristlet in Praline


Your killing me w/this outfit vlore, its sooo gorgeous! I need to get me some of those jeans from BR! I love that Balanciaga clutch, TDF! I can only hope to own one of those someday!


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- LOVE the Bal!


----------



## Veelyn

bisousx said:


> Love this dress... from Bebe! I have it in two colours, lol.



This is so pretty! Love the color.


----------



## Veelyn

Everyone is looking so good! This thread is inspiring


----------



## Shasta

Outfit for work yesterday at "The Land of Vanity",  J Crew Cahsmere sweater, F21 skirt, Wolford tights, YSL heels, not pictured is my precious black Balenciaga RH work.


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> Vlore- LOVE the Bal!


*
Thank you Veelyn!!! *How is your beautiful tummy doing?


----------



## vlore

clinkenwar said:


> I love your outfit...so chic!!



*Thank you!!!*


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Your killing me w/this outfit vlore, its sooo gorgeous! I need to get me some of those jeans from BR! I love that Balanciaga clutch, TDF! I can only hope to own one of those someday!



*Thank You!!! *
Yes, go and check out their jeans- I was very surprised at how nice they fit. The ones in these pics are different than the previous ones though. So go...that way I won't be the only one_ addicted _to BR!!! :okay:


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Thank You!!! *
> Yes, go and check out their jeans- I was very surprised at how nice they fit. The ones in these pics are different than the previous ones though. *So go...that way I won't be the only one addicted to BR!!!* :okay:


LMAO... haha you crack me up vlore... trying to get me addicted to BR, such an enabler!!


----------



## Vivianan

Yesterday's & today's outfit


----------



## Vivianan

Yesterday;
Blk hat
Blk sweater dress
The same cardigan as Lindsay's
Alexander Mcqueen scarf
Chanel belt
Kova&T legging
Minnetonka bottie
*

*


----------



## .pursefiend.

^^ in the 2nd set of pics...are those leggings? i love them


----------



## Vivianan

LV scarf
blk sweater dress
rabit hair vest
chanel belt
LV legging
Hermes blk Kelly


----------



## ACS

vivianan - I love that you're so freaking chic!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Vivianan - I love your style, your so unique!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Vivianan said:


> LV scarf
> blk sweater dress
> rabit hair vest
> chanel belt
> LV legging
> Hermes blk Kelly


 
very cute


----------



## cowgurlbebop

everyone's looking so good.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Vivianan said:


> LV scarf
> blk sweater dress
> rabit hair vest
> chanel belt
> LV legging
> Hermes blk Kelly


Love this outfit!


----------



## vlore

*vivianan,* I  your Hermes and your Alexander McQueen scarfs!!!


----------



## CTgrl414

I love the LV leggings!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Vivianan said:


> Yesterday's & today's outfit


You have amazing style, love all the Sprouse stuff, the McQueen scarf and the Chanel belt. You rock your accessories well!


----------



## margaritaxmix

icechampagne said:


> I actually just bought this jacket two days ago..I'm loving it more and more heheh. I'm trying to wear it as much as I can before the weather gets too warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Club Monaco necklace & Gucci bag!)
> 
> 
> I had the belt tied at the back yesterday to make it more fitted..but I think I like it at the front more.


Love the jacket and necklace!


----------



## margaritaxmix

initialed said:


>


Cute flats, I have the same ones in black suede with patent toes.


----------



## margaritaxmix

vlore said:


> Out to dinner last night w/ DH, friends, & my new Bal clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic jacket, top + jeans
> CL Simple Pumps in nude
> Margo Morrison necklace
> Balenciaga Giant Covered Wristlet in Praline


Love the Balenciaga clutch paired with those pumps!


----------



## Shasta

Running errands today.  Urban Outfitters top, AA leggings, f21 belt, CHristian Louboutin patent ankle booties.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ LOVE the shirt and booties.


----------



## vlore

margaritaxmix said:


> Love the Balenciaga clutch paired with those pumps!



Thank you *Margaritamix!!! *I noticed that they matched perfectly when I tried them on, so I was very happy!!!


----------



## itzSUSIE

Shasta said:


> Running errands today.  Urban Outfitters top, AA leggings, f21 belt, CHristian Louboutin patent ankle booties.








LOVE the booties! You outfit is FAB!


----------



## lovelydays

icechampagne said:


> I actually just bought this jacket two days ago..I'm loving it more and more heheh. I'm trying to wear it as much as I can before the weather gets too warm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Club Monaco necklace & Gucci bag!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the belt tied at the back yesterday to make it more fitted..but I think I like it at the front more.



*May I ask what is the brand of this jacket or where you got it from?*  I really want a coat like this...

And here is my outfit for today:




















​


----------



## cherubicanh

Shasta said:


> Running errands today.  Urban Outfitters top, AA leggings, f21 belt, CHristian Louboutin patent ankle booties.





Love this look! It is fab! And your hair is so chic!! It totally makes the outift even more gorgy.  I wish I could pull off a haircut like that!


----------



## ilovechanel2

My first post here


----------



## bb10lue

Vivianan said:


> Yesterday;
> Blk hat
> Blk sweater dress
> The same cardigan as Lindsay's
> Alexander Mcqueen scarf
> Chanel belt
> Kova&T legging
> Minnetonka bottie
> *
> 
> *



Awwww...this is so CUTE  i love your belt, scarf and everything!!! Keep the goods coming


----------



## bb10lue

A bit chilly today...

MCQ blazer
Sass & Bide black rats leggings
UGG Cardy boots
vintage shirt
Alexander Mcqueen scarf
LV roses neverfull


----------



## kiwanja

I'm a fan of the layering!


----------



## Tutu

Wow, bb10lue and kiwanja, great looks from the both of you!!


----------



## scholastican

I stayed home today, got inspired by a "new" trend and snagged my son's beat up jeans:

Sold black lambskin motocross jacket
Express black tee
LV Sprouse grey leopard shawl
Levis 514 ripped jeans(thanks to my 16 y/o son)
Pedro Garcia tweed/pearls/crystals maryjanes


----------



## shesnochill

Wow.. bb10lue, kiwanja, & scholastican, you ladies look awesome!!!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## plumaplomb

scholastican said:


> I stayed home today, got inspired by a "new" trend and snagged my son's beat up jeans:
> 
> Sold black lambskin motocross jacket
> Express black tee
> LV Sprouse grey leopard shawl
> Levis 514 ripped jeans(thanks to my 16 y/o son)
> Pedro Garcia tweed/pearls/crystals maryjanes


 permanently steal these!! also, fierce shoes.:okay:


----------



## icechampagne

Thanks everyone! 
I know it's very hard to find the perfect coat..so as soon as I tried this one on I knew I had to have it heheh  
I got it from a clothing boutique here in Toronto. They got this coat from Japan..the retail price was $699


----------



## icechampagne

bb10lue said:


> A bit chilly today...
> 
> MCQ blazer
> Sass & Bide black rats leggings
> UGG Cardy boots
> vintage shirt
> Alexander Mcqueen scarf
> LV roses neverfull


 
I always love your outfits!! & I'm in love with that blazer!!


----------



## bb10lue

icechampagne said:


> Thanks everyone!
> I know it's very hard to find the perfect coat..so as soon as I tried this one on I knew I had to have it heheh
> I got it from a clothing boutique here in Toronto. They got this coat from Japan..the retail price was $699



The coat is really cute


----------



## hairsprayhead

plumaplomb said:


> permanently steal these!! also, fierce shoes.:okay:



I agree!  Those jeans look GREAT on you!


----------



## vlore

*Ilovechanel2,* I love your outfit- edgy w/ the leather jacket but classy w/ the pearl neckalce! I love it! 

*lovelydays,* your peasant-style shirt is beautiful!!! And it looks great w/ short! 

*bb10lue,* you look fantastic! I  your Cardi boots, your McQ scarf and your Neverfull!

*kiwanja,* as always, your pics are a pleasure to look at! I  your hair!!! It looks redder- very nice! 

*scholastican,* your outfit kicks @ss!!! You're one rockin' mama!!! 

*initialed,* I love your floral pants! I they look great paired w/ a solid top! I likey! 
*
shasta, *you look fab for running errands!!! I  your shirt and your CLs!!!


----------



## initialed

*vlore* - Thank you! And I love your Bal clutches!


----------



## sweet_pees

i love seeing everyones outfits =)


----------



## melissab

My first time posting here! I'm usually stuck in Bal!  But since I am no longer pregnant I can start getting into my clothes again!!!  wooooooo!!!! My outfit yesterday to go see Coraline on a little date with my fiance


----------



## melissab

And today for hanging around the house..


----------



## vlore

*melissab,* Congrats on your baby boy!!! And you look fantastic!!!


----------



## melissab

Thank you *vlore*! i think next time i'll try spanx with those high waist jeans to shape my waist a little! ohhhh if only they invented invisible ones to wear with bikinis... *sigh*


----------



## pearlisthegurl




----------



## margaritaxmix

^ LOVE it, Pearl, you look AMAZING in that dress and those heels!

Everyone looks gorgeous!


----------



## margaritaxmix

melissab said:


> My first time posting here! I'm usually stuck in Bal!  But since I am no longer pregnant I can start getting into my clothes again!!!  wooooooo!!!! My outfit yesterday to go see Coraline on a little date with my fiance


Your legs are MILES long in those jeans and you look FANTASTIC!


----------



## margaritaxmix

bb10lue said:


> A bit chilly today...
> 
> MCQ blazer
> Sass & Bide black rats leggings
> UGG Cardy boots
> vintage shirt
> Alexander Mcqueen scarf
> LV roses neverfull


LOVE your Roses and you make me want UGG Cardys! How well do they fit?


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja said:


> I'm a fan of the layering!


You make ripped tights look so classy! Love the boots and your GORGEOUS hair!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

margaritaxmix said:


> ^ LOVE it, Pearl, you look AMAZING in that dress and those heels!
> 
> Everyone looks gorgeous!



Aww thanks!


----------



## melissab

margaritaxmix said:


> Your legs are MILES long in those jeans and you look FANTASTIC!



thank you! It's the shoes


----------



## bb10lue

margaritaxmix said:


> LOVE your Roses and you make me want UGG Cardys! How well do they fit?



They are snug fit, a big tighter than traditional uggs.


----------



## Laurie8504




----------



## margaritaxmix

bb10lue said:


> They are snug fit, a big tighter than traditional uggs.


Would you recommend sizing up or keeping the same size?


----------



## margaritaxmix

Laurie8504 said:


>


Awesome boots, and I love the blazer!


----------



## couturequeen

A few looks from last week

Tank - Gap, Cardi - Missoni, Pants - Banana






Tee - Ben Sherman, Cardi - Vera Wang Lavender, Jeans - Hudson






Turtleneck - Tommy Hilfiger, Skirt - J Crew, Necklace - Lois Hill, Bag - YSL


----------



## pearlisthegurl

couturequeen said:


> A few looks from last week
> 
> Tank - Gap, Cardi - Missoni, Pants - Banana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tee - Ben Sherman, Cardi - Vera Wang Lavender, Jeans - Hudson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turtleneck - Tommy Hilfiger, Skirt - J Crew, Necklace - Lois Hill, Bag - YSL



Love these looks! You paired simple tees with lovely cardigans to make a product of effortless chic!


----------



## scholastican

*annaversary, plumaplomb, vlore* thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Mia Bella

pearlisthegurl said:


>



Sassy! You look great in that dress. I love the line you drew between the green dress and the stark white cardigan. And your legs look awesome to boot!


----------



## margaritaxmix

couturequeen said:


> A few looks from last week
> 
> Tank - Gap, Cardi - Missoni, Pants - Banana
> 
> Tee - Ben Sherman, Cardi - Vera Wang Lavender, Jeans - Hudson
> 
> Turtleneck - Tommy Hilfiger, Skirt - J Crew, Necklace - Lois Hill, Bag - YSL



Love your Cardigans in both pics and the gorgeous bag and boots in the last pic!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Mia Bella said:


> Sassy! You look great in that dress. I love the line you drew between the green dress and the stark white cardigan. And your legs look awesome to boot!



Thank you soo much!


----------



## pearlisthegurl




----------



## margaritaxmix

^ I wish I had your legs Pearl. I have man calves.... 

Love the skirt and the heels!


----------



## Alyana

Love that skirt Pearl! Is it H&m? There was one from H&m that looked similar that I wanted that I never went back for. Now I regret not getting it.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Alyana said:


> Love that skirt Pearl! Is it H&m? There was one from H&m that looked similar that I wanted that I never went back for. Now I regret not getting it.


I'm not Pearl, but the skirt is from Express.


----------



## vlore

*Casual Sunday outfit*












J Crew cashmere cardi
Gap jeans
BR scarf
Ralph Lauren flats
YSL Easy bag


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Love your scarf!


----------



## melissab

Love that scarf vlore! where did it come from!!?/


----------



## absolutpink

margaritaxmix said:


> Would you recommend sizing up or keeping the same size?


 
Mine are the same size as my regular Uggs.


----------



## melissab

melissab said:


> Love that scarf vlore! where did it come from!!?/



ooops I'm guessing BR is banana republic? I got so excited when I saw your pic I forgot to read the item info!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Pearlisthegurl - like your boots and your heels from couple pages back


----------



## Alyana

margaritaxmix said:


> I'm not Pearl, but the skirt is from Express.



eeek thanks Margaret!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Alyana said:


> eeek thanks Margaret!!



yes thanks Margaret, I wrote what I was wearing in the teen forum but forgot to here. I got that skirt for 8 bucks at marshalls, but it is from express. Its just darling.


----------



## Laurie8504

margaritaxmix said:


> Awesome boots, and I love the blazer!



Thanks! It's from forever 21!


----------



## vlore

melissab said:


> ooops I'm guessing BR is banana republic? I got so excited when I saw your pic I forgot to read the item info!!



Hi* Melissab*, yeah it's from Banana...they are soooo soft I got this one and another one in gray/orange. They are currently on sale at the stores and it pops up online occasionally.


----------



## msterling

*vlore* - I love your casual Sunday outfit!  It reminds me of my casual Saturday outfit since I wore jeans along with the same cardigan from J Crew.  I also have that cardigan in the tan color.  I guess I like your style so much because it is a lot like mine.   I buy a lot of clothes from BR and J Crew.


----------



## vlore

msterling said:


> *vlore* - I love your casual Sunday outfit!  It reminds me of my casual Saturday outfit since I wore jeans along with the same cardigan from J Crew.  I also have that cardigan in the tan color.  I guess I like your style so much because it is a lot like mine.   I buy a lot of clothes from BR and J Crew.



*msterling,* I think we are 'outfit twins'!!! Isn't that cardigan the best?! It's so soft, and I love that's it's long so it goes super cute w/ jeans and leggings! I was so thinking about purchasing the tan one too but never got around to it. And I  BR, too!!! Great minds think alike!


----------



## violathebee

love the ysl bag!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

ilovechanel2 said:


> My first post here


I really like this outfit.  Where's everything from?


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Casual Sunday outfit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew cashmere cardi
> Gap jeans
> BR scarf
> Ralph Lauren flats
> YSL Easy bag


LOVE the outfit V! I really like that BR scarf... uh o, I mentioned BR, I think I'm addicted! LOL


----------



## annemerrick

OK...I am giving the "boyfriend" jeans a shot! Saw these on my 11 year olds floor this morning, and figured, "why not"!!! The outfit:

My sons Levi's
Splendid thermal t-shirt
vintage Pucci jacket
No name (but cute) skull shoes


----------



## HauteMama

^ Love this look! I just realized that I can also wear my son's pants after I took them out of the dryer and mistook them for my own!


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- LOVE that scarf!


----------



## Veelyn

Everyone is looking SO good! Keep it up ladies.

Me? Blah. I'm waiting for Spring...


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

annemerrick said:


> OK...I am giving the "boyfriend" jeans a shot! Saw these on my 11 year olds floor this morning, and figured, "why not"!!! The outfit:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> Splendid thermal t-shirt
> vintage Pucci jacket
> No name (but cute) skull shoes


 

looks good!


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> Vlore- LOVE that scarf!


*
Thank you! *


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> LOVE the outfit V! I really like that BR scarf... uh o, I mentioned BR, I think I'm addicted! LOL



*Thanks S! * This was one of my last purchases at BR (at least for a now... or so I say :shame


----------



## vlore

*Monday supermarket & mall run*









Free People jacket
Gap jeans
Tolani scarf
Delman flats
YSL Easy handbag


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ you always look so cute!


----------



## dani1908

vlore said:


> *Monday supermarket & mall run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free People jacket
> Gap jeans
> Tolani scarf
> Delman flats
> YSL Easy handbag


 

LOVE this scarf!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

annemerrick said:


> OK...I am giving the "boyfriend" jeans a shot! Saw these on my 11 year olds floor this morning, and figured, "why not"!!! The outfit:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> Splendid thermal t-shirt
> vintage Pucci jacket
> No name (but cute) skull shoes


You look AWESOME in those, and the Pucci jacket is TDF!



*vlore* - you have THE cutest scarves!


----------



## kiwanja

Thanks for all the nice compliments guys  

Also I've gotten some questions about photography that I haven't responded to yet; this is because I will soon post a tutorial on how to take photos on my blog. Because to be honest, I actually don't own a bomb-diggity camera. I also don't have an amateur photographer boyfriend like a lot of fashion blogger girls do--all of the pictures are taken by myself in 5-10 minute quick photoshoots in between classes/at the house.
It isn't very hard at all; it just takes bit of practical minded-ness and thick skin; you can't get embarrassed at people wondering why you're running around posing for no one, then running off after a few snaps....lol.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

School sweater
khaki skirt, gap
CK pink tank
cable neck vera wang tights.


----------



## vlore

Thank you *pursefiend*, *dani1908*, & *margaritamix*!!! 
I totally  Tolani scarves!


----------



## annemerrick

Margaritamix..thank you so much for the compliment!  I have been so comfy in these jeans all day, my son might have to tackle me to get them back!!

Pearli...you look fresh and cute!

Vlore...you always look fantastic!!


----------



## MissPR08

annemerrick said:


> OK...I am giving the "boyfriend" jeans a shot! Saw these on my 11 year olds floor this morning, and figured, "why not"!!! The outfit:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> Splendid thermal t-shirt
> vintage Pucci jacket
> No name (but cute) skull shoes



great look.! love the jacket!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Monday supermarket & mall run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free People jacket
> Gap jeans
> Tolani scarf
> Delman flats
> YSL Easy handbag


ANOTHER cute scarf V? Ugh your killing me! LOL, I LOVE that Tolani scarf, so gorgeous! Is it new? O and by the way, just got all my Express stuff, usually every time I order online NOTHING fits, well this time almost EVERYTHING except ONE thing is too big! Can you imagine? LOL  So of course I have to go and exchange everything! What a pain in the A$$!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

_Blouse: F21
Jeans: j brand 14" cigarette
Scarf: Urban Outfitters
Accessories: F21
Shoes: Stewart Weitzman_


----------



## CoachGirl12

chunkymonkey said:


> _Blouse: F21
> Jeans: j brand 14" cigarette
> Scarf: Urban Outfitters
> Accessories: F21
> Shoes: Stewart Weitzman_


oooo love the pics and your outfits are gorgeous chunkymoney!


----------



## Laurie8504

^great outfit chunkymonkey!  

 I've always thought you look like Sarah Bareilles (who I think is completely gorgeous)


----------



## scholastican

CUTE!


----------



## fanniepack

JOINING. I look at everyone's outfits and it makes me want to post up my outfits too. Now I will! Just a simple outfit to wear to school. I hate LA weather, it's really annoying.


----------



## CoachGirl12

fanniepack said:


> JOINING. I look at everyone's outfits and it makes me want to post up my outfits too. Now I will! Just a simple outfit to wear to school. I hate LA weather, it's really annoying.


Super cute, loves it!!


----------



## initialed

*fanniepack* - I love your style. You look smashing!


----------



## ilovechanel2

vlore said:


> *Monday supermarket & mall run*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free People jacket
> Gap jeans
> Tolani scarf
> Delman flats
> YSL Easy handbag


 
Wow Vlore you are so stylish and gorgeous! You should see ME at the supermarket  haha


----------



## melissab

fanniepack said:


> JOINING. I look at everyone's outfits and it makes me want to post up my outfits too. Now I will! Just a simple outfit to wear to school. I hate LA weather, it's really annoying.



I'll trade you for ontario weather!??


----------



## ilovechanel2

cowgurlbebop said:


> I really like this outfit. Where's everything from?


 Thank you so much 
Leather jacket is  'Jesse' by Mike&Chris
Shirt is by James Perse 
Skirt is by Quail
Bag Chanel
Belt is Diesel


----------



## rileygirl

I am a lurker here in this thread.  I am sooo inspired by everyone's different taste. Usually post in the Hermes Forum but going to post today.  I am total Banana Republic junkie too.

Black BR leather jacket (it's about 10 years old now, lol), Purple BR top, Prune Hermes Belt with Silver Buckle, Hermes Vintage Scarf (not pictured, Black BR straight jeans), purple patent ballet flats.


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten dress
Marni patent wedges

Please excuse the hideous pic/pose! :shame:


----------



## karenab

Me on Saturday:

Madmax Top
Zara Jeans
Emma Cook boots


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> ANOTHER cute scarf V? Ugh your killing me! LOL, I LOVE that Tolani scarf, so gorgeous! Is it new? O and by the way, just got all my Express stuff, usually every time I order online NOTHING fits, well this time almost EVERYTHING except ONE thing is too big! Can you imagine? LOL  So of course I have to go and exchange everything! What a pain in the A$$!!



S, I am sooo sorry!!!! I hate when that happens!  Let me tell u, some of these stores' sizes are so unpredictable!  That's why it's better to shop at BR . 
Thanks for the scarf compliments- this was the first Tolani scarf I got and now I  Tolani. It's not that new, though. And talking about scarves, I ordered 4 super cute ones from BR & they arrive this week- let's how that goes


----------



## vlore

*Brigadeiro,* I missed u!!! I  that DVN dress! And your pic is absolutely gorgeous! 

*rileygirl,* Yay! Another BR fan!!! I  that jacket & your Hermes belt 

*fanniepack,* You look so cute and comfortable! Your boots are gorgeous!  I wish Miami had the weather for them. 

*chunkymonkey,* as always- you look fantastic! And I love how u post your pics! Very artistic! 

*ilovechanel2*, Thank you!!! 

*karenab*, I love your top and jeans! Very cool pics!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

karenab said:


> Me on Saturday:
> 
> Madmax Top
> Zara Jeans
> Emma Cook boots


You look sooo gorgeous! It looks like a picture from a magazine! Definitely such a hot outfit!


----------



## plumaplomb

brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten dress
> Marni patent wedges
> 
> Please excuse the hideous pic/pose! :shame:



AHHHHHHHHHHHH
I  THIS DRESS
SO JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

OK...outfit for today:
Matty M silk top
cheap grey skinnies from Ross
Zara blazer
JS Stryker shoes

Brigadiero...that dress is amazing!  Where were you going???
Karenab....I love the boots!
Rileygirl....your outfit is classic and beautiful!
Fanniepack...you look great for school...but how can you complain about LA weather???!!!!

EDIT****After seeing the pics, I decided the grey skinnines didn't look good, so changed into Habitual skinnies with back zippers.  That is the great thing about taking pics of oneself...you can really see how you look!!!


----------



## karenab

Thank you ladies! I used to post outfit pics all the time from an old forum I was on (makeupalley) so figured I should get started doing it here too.

I've lurked a bit and thought I'd jump in! Love everyone's posts.


----------



## melissab

doing a lil experimenting! not sure.. are these jeans keepers ladies or send them back!???


----------



## vlore

melissab said:


> doing a lil experimenting! not sure.. are these jeans keepers ladies or send them back!???



*Melissab,* are these the Paige jeans? I  how they look on you
Total keepers


----------



## melissab

vlore said:


> *Melissab,* are these the Paige jeans? I  how they look on you
> Total keepers



they are the genetic denim ones, the paige ones should be arriving tomorrow! So then I have to decide which ones i love more!


----------



## rileygirl

Thank you ladies for your sweet comments.

I am dressed head to toe in BR/Gap again today, lol.

Gap distressed leather Blazer
BR Top with Mandarin Yoke Collar
BR Trouser Jeans
Bracelets, Belts, scarf, necklace by Herems
Shoes:  Michael Kors Heels


----------



## BambiKino

Today:


​
Blazer: J.Crew
Hoodie: American Apparel
Jeans: American Eagle
Purse &Glasses: Chanel
Twilly Scarf (worn as a bracelet): Hermes
Shoes: Jeffery Campbell
Hat: Old Navy
Necklace: Vivienne Westwood &Fabrege


----------



## smallpaperbird

BambiKino said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Blazer: J.Crew
> Hoodie: American Apparel
> Jeans: American Eagle
> Purse &Glasses: Chanel
> Twilly Scarf (worn as a bracelet): Hermes
> Shoes: Jeffery Campbell
> Hat: Old Navy
> Necklace: Vivienne Westwood &Fabrege


 
lve your look and your room and your chanel!  i've painted some of that french provincial bedroom furniture...but i love the red and white!  i am now thinking about painting mine again.


----------



## smallpaperbird

vlore said:


> *Casual Sunday outfit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew cashmere cardi
> Gap jeans
> BR scarf
> Ralph Lauren flats
> YSL Easy bag


 
what type of watch is this?  i have been looking for an oversized gone tone one...


----------



## vlore

smallpaperbird said:


> what type of watch is this?  i have been looking for an oversized gone tone one...



It's a Swatch. Here ya go:
http://store.swatch.com/chronographs/watches/page/4/SVCK4032G


----------



## margaritaxmix

melissab  - Love your boyfriend jeans, so cute

rileygirl - Love the scarf and bag... H is gorgeous 

BambiKino - Both your room and style are fantastic! I love the bright red blazer and mix of trendy boyfriend jeans with the classic flap!


----------



## margaritaxmix

fanniepack - adore your MBMJ tote!

rileygirl - Love the H belt and your long silver necklace (from lastlast post)

brigadeiro - STUNNING wedges 

karenab - Those boots are killer, put you definitely rock them!

annemerrick - LOVE those heels and the cute floral top!


----------



## margaritaxmix

chunkymonkey said:


> _Blouse: F21
> Jeans: j brand 14" cigarette
> Scarf: Urban Outfitters
> Accessories: F21
> Shoes: Stewart Weitzman_



Gorgeous shoes


----------



## aliasfreak909

first outfit post ever!

i deff dont dress as cute as you girlies tho.. and im only a teen

but im wearing: free people grey sweater
ed hardy jeans
black aldo boots
bird necklace


----------



## BasketballCourt

melissab said:


> doing a lil experimenting! not sure.. are these jeans keepers ladies or send them back!???


 
Cute! I'd definitely keep them.

*BambiKino *- I love your room, and the glasses!


----------



## Mia Bella

melissab said:


> doing a lil experimenting! not sure.. are these jeans keepers ladies or send them back!???



Keep them!!! They look amazing on you and that outfit is SUPER CUTE.


----------



## melissab

Thanks Mia Bella, Margarita and basketballcourt!  saw what my tax return was going to look like so I will keep these and the Paige that are on their way!!!


----------



## roussel

I like those Genetic denims Melissa. Just the right amount of distressing.

I got my Rebecca Taylor dresses today, and here is one with my Trina Turk blazer, Linea Pelle silver belt (shown 2 ways), and Jimmy Choo pumps.







I


----------



## roussel

My outfit today - Ali Ro dress and my new Balenciaga Automne Work


----------



## melissab

I loooooove your dresses!!! makes me want to be more of a dress wearer!


----------



## juu_b

annemerrick said:


> OK...outfit for today:
> Matty M silk top
> cheap grey skinnies from Ross
> Zara blazer
> JS Stryker shoes
> 
> Brigadiero...that dress is amazing!  Where were you going???
> Karenab....I love the boots!
> Rileygirl....your outfit is classic and beautiful!
> Fanniepack...you look great for school...but how can you complain about LA weather???!!!!
> 
> EDIT****After seeing the pics, I decided the grey skinnines didn't look good, so changed into Habitual skinnies with back zippers.  That is the great thing about taking pics of oneself...you can really see how you look!!!



i love your style!! 
is the zara blazer still available? i've been looking for a blazer like that for SO LONG! do you mind telling me the price? thanks alot


----------



## kiwanja

*Roussel*: I agree beautiful dress, especially the blue one! I wore something similar to that for prom =) =)




Pretty standard for going out...

The shoes:


----------



## yellow08

Kiwanja, your outfit is HOT!!! Love those boots (and yes, they need their own photo opt)


----------



## couturequeen

GREAT artistic shot and hot shoes!



[/quote]


----------



## plumaplomb

BambiKino said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> ​
> Blazer: J.Crew
> Hoodie: American Apparel
> Jeans: American Eagle
> Purse &Glasses: Chanel
> Twilly Scarf (worn as a bracelet): Hermes
> Shoes: Jeffery Campbell
> Hat: Old Navy
> Necklace: Vivienne Westwood &Fabrege


you are definitely one of my favorite posters!! i love your style, keep it up!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Thank you so much *vlore*, *plumabomb*, *annemerick* & *margaritaxmix*! 

*Annemerick*, I was actually trying on the dress (which had just arrived) as I was thinking of wearing it to my brother-in-law's engagement in 2 or so weeks time :shame:

*Kiwanja* - that piano shot is just _gorgeous_!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## Trystana

ilovechanel2 said:


> My first post here



I LOVE this!  Great!


----------



## mellecyn

I love this thread Stylish tPFers !! So many ecclectic styles and we can appreciate every individual one.
I need to take some pic, that will inspire me to make a little more effort with what I have !

*Roussel* : the first floral dress is so romantic ! And the second one has a cool pattern.

*Kiwanja* : that is a HOT outfit , biker girl like.

*Bambikino* : love your style, your bedroom is so cool too, very creative.


----------



## roussel

Thanks melissa, kiwanja, mellecyn!  
Kiwanja I love love your artistic pics esp that one by the piano.  Gorgeous legs too!


----------



## roussel

Thakoon for Target shell, cardigan, skirt, Linea Pelle belt, Jimmy Choo pumps, Balenciaga Automne work


----------



## Shasta

roussel said:


> My outfit today - Ali Ro dress and my new Balenciaga Automne Work


 


Gorgeous!  I am now on the hunt for this amazing dress!  I will where it with my black Bal work!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Here is my outfit for today:






Terry Short Sleeve Juicy Hoodie in Jaipur (says "Blame it on Juicy" on the back)
American Eagle metallic stripe tank
Abercrombie Distressed jeans
Short sand UGGs
Bracelet from Etsy
Ring from my Aunt

And my new SHORT hair


----------



## margaritaxmix

roussel - Absolutely GORGEOUS floral dress. I LOVE LOVE LOVE it. So much.  And I love the pairing of the Ali Ro with solid black tights! And I love the Linea Pelle belt from your last posting. 

kiwanja - Amazing outfit, you make fishnets look sophisticated and chic, and the piano shot is one of my favorites. Beautiful boots!

initialed - Love your Mono Speedy - such a classic outfit you have on!


----------



## initialed

*margaritaxmix* - Thanks! And you have cute comfy style.


----------



## roussel

Thanks Shasta and Margaritaxmix


----------



## smallpaperbird

ty!  swatch!  who knew?!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

todays outfit (after school)


----------



## aliasfreak909

my outfit for today!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

aliasfreak909 said:


> my outfit for today!!



you look so cute in your hudson skinnies!


----------



## vlore

*margaritamix!!! *You look soooo cute w/ your new haircut! I love it!  And me likey those distressed jeans! Overall, you look


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## annemerrick

Margaritamix...I love the haircut!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Thanks everyone - I HATED my hair at first but now I absolutely LOVEEEE it!!

*annaversary* - Your bags and boots are TDF!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

annaversary said:


> ​



you look stunning!


----------



## fanniepack

Thanks for the comments everyone! I was nervous about my first post.
*annaversary*: I love your bag with that outfit!

Here's the outfit I wore to school, and switched bags cause I'm gonna go job hunting! Hope I'll get one since the economy's bad 





Shirt: H&M
Cardigan: Gap
Boots: Joie
Bag: Miu Miu


----------



## pearlisthegurl

fanniepack said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone! I was nervous about my first post.
> *annaversary*: I love your bag with that outfit!
> 
> Here's the outfit I wore to school, and switched bags cause I'm gonna go job hunting! Hope I'll get one since the economy's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: H&M
> Cardigan: Gap
> Boots: Joie
> Bag: Miu Miu



Love the boots and bag!


----------



## shopaholiccat

went shopping with bf over the weekend  toting me new baby cabas


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love your bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## mzshirls

All you ladies have such great style! I've had to catch up quite a bit on this thread. Heres my second post.. my attempt at the boyfriend jean look. I havent found the perfect pair just yet but here was my little project.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^ooooo I think those look fabulous on you mzshirls! they fit you perfectly! loving the whole outfit!! where did you get your off the shoulder shirt??


----------



## mzshirls

You always take such great pictures!



couturequeen said:


> GREAT artistic shot and hot shoes!


[/quote]


----------



## mzshirls

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^ooooo I think those look fabulous on you mzshirls! they fit you perfectly! loving the whole outfit!! where did you get your off the shoulder shirt??


 

Thanks, i was a bit worried since they use to be flares lol. I actually went shopping with a friend and stopped in forever 21 and found that an a few really cute comfy shirts.  i havent been in there for at least 3 years but I'm def going back for my casual shirts!


----------



## chunkymonkey

mzshirls said:


> All you ladies have such great style! I've had to catch up quite a bit on this thread. Heres my second post.. my attempt at the boyfriend jean look. I havent found the perfect pair just yet but here was my little project.



Cute outfit!  You look great!!


----------



## ilovechanel2

pearlisthegurl said:


> todays outfit (after school)


  you look great!


----------



## ilovechanel2

mzshirls said:


> All you ladies have such great style! I've had to catch up quite a bit on this thread. Heres my second post.. my attempt at the boyfriend jean look. I havent found the perfect pair just yet but here was my little project.


 I love your outfit


----------



## BlitzandGlitz

Bought this dress for graduation. Pic is from the changing room, so please excuse the mismatched shoes!
(yes this is the dress Blair Waldorf wore for the season finale last year  the boutique lady said she got hers shortened which I may also do as the dress is kind of hard to walk in)


----------



## Veelyn

shopaholiccat said:


> went shopping with bf over the weekend  toting me new baby cabas



Love the pink with the black. And that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

mzshirls said:


> All you ladies have such great style! I've had to catch up quite a bit on this thread. Heres my second post.. my attempt at the boyfriend jean look. I havent found the perfect pair just yet but here was my little project.



Those looks really good! Love the Chanel!


----------



## Veelyn

margaritaxmix said:


> Here is my outfit for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Short Sleeve Juicy Hoodie in Jaipur (says "Blame it on Juicy" on the back)
> American Eagle metallic stripe tank
> Abercrombie Distressed jeans
> Short sand UGGs
> Bracelet from Etsy
> Ring from my Aunt
> 
> And my new SHORT hair



You look so darn cute! Looks comfy, and I'd def wear something like this..


----------



## Veelyn

annaversary said:


> ​



Anna, you're so cute! Are those your new boots? I saw them on fb, haha!


----------



## Veelyn

fanniepack said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone! I was nervous about my first post.
> *annaversary*: I love your bag with that outfit!
> 
> Here's the outfit I wore to school, and switched bags cause I'm gonna go job hunting! Hope I'll get one since the economy's bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: H&M
> Cardigan: Gap
> Boots: Joie
> Bag: Miu Miu



I like everything about this outfit! The cardigan, the boots, the bag..Its all cute!


----------



## Veelyn

roussel said:


> I like those Genetic denims Melissa. Just the right amount of distressing.
> 
> I got my Rebecca Taylor dresses today, and here is one with my Trina Turk blazer, Linea Pelle silver belt (shown 2 ways), and Jimmy Choo pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



You have great style.


----------



## Veelyn

initialed said:


>



Love how casual and cute this outfit is.. Love the LV!


----------



## Veelyn

aliasfreak909 said:


> first outfit post ever!
> 
> i deff dont dress as cute as you girlies tho.. and im only a teen
> 
> but im wearing: free people grey sweater
> ed hardy jeans
> black aldo boots
> bird necklace



Those jeans are cute. This looks like a comfy outfit!


----------



## miss alice

kiwanja said:


> *Roussel*: I agree beautiful dress, especially the blue one! I wore something similar to that for prom =) =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty standard for going out...
> 
> The shoes:



LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Veelyn!


----------



## airtoby

mzshirls said:


> All you ladies have such great style! I've had to catch up quite a bit on this thread. Heres my second post.. my attempt at the boyfriend jean look. I havent found the perfect pair just yet but here was my little project.


 I really like your Forever 21 top!!! May I ask what size is that and how tall are you?? I'm looking for an off-shoulder shirt and I think yours looks GREAT.


----------



## plumaplomb

Veelyn said:


> I like everything about this outfit! The cardigan, the boots, the bag..Its all cute!


 I love the miu miu! what color is that?


----------



## Veelyn

roussel said:


> thanks veelyn!



yw!


----------



## mzshirls

airtoby said:


> I really like your Forever 21 top!!! May I ask what size is that and how tall are you?? I'm looking for an off-shoulder shirt and I think yours looks GREAT.


 
I'm 5'7 with the 3 inch heels and i'm wearing a small,  hope that helps!!


----------



## melissab

deer caught in headlights look!  and a transition for tonight!


----------



## aritziababe

melissab said:


> deer caught in headlights look! and a transition for tonight!


 
I love those jeans on you. May I ask who made them?


----------



## melissab

aritziababe said:


> I love those jeans on you. May I ask who made them?



These ones are the genetic denim ryder boyfriend jeans in Ol' vintage dark  ordered them from Tobi.com


----------



## quynh_1206

you ladies are not making it easy for me with your Joie boots. I've been trying real hard to resist the temptations. They seem to look cute anyway you wear them.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Everyone looks great. Here's mine for today, honestly I hate the fringe boots, wore them because a friend really wanted to see them on me.


----------



## fanniepack

plumaplomb said:


> I love the miu miu! what color is that?



Thanks! It's Allumino from the first season!


----------



## aliasfreak909

margaritaxmix said:


> Everyone looks great. Here's mine for today, honestly I hate the fringe boots, wore them because a friend really wanted to see them on me.



honestly i love the fringe boots. they go perfectly with your outfit. =] and i read in the teen thread that you hate the stuff on top but really it isn't noticeable at all. someone would only notice if they actually stared at your boots for more than 5s.


----------



## kiwanja

*mzshirls*: I LOVE this outfit! I personally can't see myself in boyfriend jeans, but if I did you can bet it'd be with pumps. You rock it--and you have a great figure 
*margaritamix*: Loving the short hair!! I took the plunge a year ago and cut my hair a huge amount into Victoria Beckham's previous bob...it looked great. Short hair is tons of fun!

I tried out leather pants....







I posted where you can buy (most) of what I'm wearing on my blog, but I actually wouldn't recommend the pants too much...they fit weirdly ush:


----------



## initialed

*Veelyn* - Thanks so much!


----------



## vlore

* Ladies, you are all looking fabulous!!! *

Here is my pic for today- early dinner w/ DH
















BR blazer, jeans
VS top
YSL Easy bag
Gucci wedges
Margo Morrison necklace


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^V always looking gorgeous! LOVE that blazer! Lovin the whole outfit!


----------



## karenab

Me earlier today:


----------



## chunkymonkey

*karenab *- you look like a rockstar!  fab!!


----------



## rileygirl

Vlore--I love everything you post--we have the same style and I am a huge BR fan!!!


----------



## melissab

karenab said:


> Me earlier today:



Dear Karen,
Please let me come and raid your closet.

your fellow TPFer
Melissa.


----------



## b00mbaka

Hey karen, where did you find the black bracelet in this picture? I LOVE it! I NEED it! LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

karenab said:


> Me earlier today:


Lovin' this outfit... Can I ask, where do you get your rings at??


----------



## karenab

LOL!!!! *Melissab -* Trust me, my closet spilleth over.LOL!!!!... I'm showing it slowly via my blog. Too many pple have asked me to start one.

Hi *Chunkymonkey* - I LOVE your photography. Thank you! 

*Boombaka* - the cuff is from Trash & Vauderville in lower Manhattan.

*Coachgirl *- the rings are random spots. Hand wearing the black cuff: index finger, bought in London. Plain ring was a gift. Other hand: Skull from street vendor and the other is a group of rings sold as one from Aldo.


----------



## melissab

karenab said:


> LOL!!!! *Melissab -* Trust me, my closet spilleth over.LOL!!!!... I'm showing it slowly via my blog. Too many pple have asked me to start one.
> 
> 
> 
> perfect! I'll just dive right in!!!  LOL


----------



## karenab

^^^ LOL!!! I've been asked to do a youtube on my closet but that would be have to be in chapters LOL!!! 

: )


----------



## b00mbaka

Thanks for the info karen! It seems as though you get a lot of your goodies from Trash & Vauderville


----------



## karenab

^^^ At the moment yes. Its currently my favourite little spot so I'm wearing their stuff often since alot of it is classic 'easy' stuff (for me).


----------



## b00mbaka

They should pay you for the great advertisement! LOL! You rock them well


----------



## roussel

Karen I really love your style!  Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## karenab

Hi Roussel! Thank you!


----------



## Alyana

karenab said:


> ^^^ At the moment yes. Its currently my favourite little spot so I'm wearing their stuff often since alot of it is classic 'easy' stuff (for me).



Is Jimmy still there?!?! He makes my life. I havent been to T&V in forever.


----------



## chaussurewhore

always fun to find stuff in your own closet...


----------



## gucci lover

*karen* - you look great!  i'm a lurker in the bal forum and saw your pic with your day.  You should have posted that pic here as well 

*melissa* - you look great!  I love fresh pretty modern bedding, i've been meaning to ask you if that was you in your avatar and if so, where did you get your bedding?  It's really nice!


----------



## heartfelt

me today:


----------



## stefaniarocks

Dress: Urban Outfitters
Boots: Fornarina
Earrings: Chanel


----------



## melissab

gucci lover said:


> *karen* - you look great!  i'm a lurker in the bal forum and saw your pic with your day.  You should have posted that pic here as well
> 
> *melissa* - you look great!  I love fresh pretty modern bedding, i've been meaning to ask you if that was you in your avatar and if so, where did you get your bedding?  It's really nice!



Thank you! yes that is me! Its a duvet cover in flannel! so warm for winter! I got it from home outfitters, they said they only got a few in stock and I had to beg the lady to take the queen size off the display bed so I could have it! I love tree print!


----------



## gucci lover

melissab said:


> Thank you! yes that is me! Its a duvet cover in flannel! so warm for winter! I got it from home outfitters, they said they only got a few in stock and I had to beg the lady to take the queen size off the display bed so I could have it! I love tree print!


 
  Love that pic and I would have done the same thing.  Oh wow, i've never heard of home outfitters, i guess it's the decor side of urban outfitters?  LOL please correct me if I'm worng.... but now i'm on a hunt!


ETA::  Oh NO!  It's only in Canada???


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karenab said:


> ^^^ At the moment yes. Its currently my favourite little spot so I'm wearing their stuff often since alot of it is classic 'easy' stuff (for me).


 

You have great style and photograph really well


----------



## melissab

gucci lover said:


> Love that pic and I would have done the same thing.  Oh wow, i've never heard of home outfitters, i guess it's the decor side of urban outfitters?  LOL please correct me if I'm worng.... but now i'm on a hunt!
> 
> 
> ETA::  Oh NO!  It's only in Canada???



yea.. only in Canada...   its a sister store to the Bay.  I got it back in November.  But I am going to have to find something for summer! the flannel will be too warm!!


----------



## Veelyn

Margarita- Those fringe boots looks cute on you!

Kiwanja- Those leather leggings look great on you.

Vlore- Your look is so classy and sophisticated.


----------



## Shasta

Yesterday's outfit for work.  Old Navy Dress, Wolford tights, Christian Louboutin patent simple pumps, mikimoto pearls, then I put on my Tadashi car coat and Balenciaga Work bag.


----------



## BambiKino

*karenab*: Amazing outfit! I love the shoes and your gloves/rings/bracelet.

Today:


​


----------



## SLCsocialite

Bambi - YAY WERE BAG TWINS. - And you look so lovely, I adore your glasses!...ohh and i cant really tell but it looks like a turquoise ring, (secret weakness).


----------



## BasketballCourt

kiwanja said:


> I tried out leather pants....
> http://www.xyzstyle.com


 
LOVE everything about this look!


----------



## karenab

Thank you everyone for the comments! 

*Bambikino* - LOVE the black headpiece. Where from?


----------



## Vivianan

Recent outfits, not so satisfied  ><


----------



## Vivianan

White wool scarf (love it)
inside: sweater dress 
blk wool coat
blk legging 
knitted glove
08 LV bag


----------



## Vivianan

Yesterday's outfit. going shopping with my friend

Chanel T-shirt
Moncler jacket
MMJ skirt
star printed tights (nor clearly in the picture)
same bag


----------



## Vivianan

outfit for today

Lv scarf
White sweater 
Escada sport jacket
LV legging
LV bag 
CHLOE boots I got yesterday


----------



## baglady88

^^Vivianne! Are you rich??! What do you do?! Lol..you look great. I love the graffiti LV look!


----------



## Vivianan

baglady88 said:


> ^^Vivianne! Are you rich??! What do you do?! Lol..you look great. I love the graffiti LV look!



 I'm still a student. But I do some parttime jobs.
I'm a crazy shopper, and I put almost all my money on bags,shoes, clothes


----------



## Vivianan

*karenab *- I love your style~! You look amazing everyday~~~


----------



## cherubicanh

dang, miss out on 2 days of tpf and I have a lot to catch up on.  Everyone is looking fab!  And this outfit is killer.  You are totally rocking it chica!


----------



## karenab

Vivianan said:


> *karenab *- I love your style~! You look amazing everyday~~~


 
ahhhh thank you Vivianan. Really nice thing to say


----------



## tknight

Vivianan said:


> outfit for today
> 
> Lv scarf
> White sweater
> Escada sport jacket
> LV legging
> LV bag
> CHLOE boots I got yesterday


 
Where can I get those leggings???


----------



## bb10lue

Everyone looks great :

*karenab*: where did you get the jacket? I LOVE it!!!!


Heres my outfit from a few days ago. 
My current obsession --> MCQ blazer
ROY shorts
NineWest boots
scarf


----------



## karenab

^^ Thanks! The blazer? its from Zara bought on sale about 5 months ago?


----------



## b00mbaka

Karen, is your bracelet a snap closure like this one or a bangle 







Sorry to annoy you, it's just that I'm looking for the bangle version.


----------



## chaussurewhore

closet finds.


----------



## karenab

Boombaka - yes. It has a snap closure like that.


----------



## b00mbaka

K, thanks!


----------



## bb10lue

karenab said:


> ^^ Thanks! The blazer? its from Zara bought on sale about 5 months ago?



Thanks Karen!! One more question, how did you get the studs on the Converse sneakers?? I have a similar pair that i no longer wear, been thinking about doing something with it....


----------



## brigadeiro

*kiwanja*  your photo/outfit!










3.1 Phillip Lim Navy rosette tank dress
Marni patent heels


----------



## pearlisthegurl

brigadeiro said:


> *kiwanja*  your photo/outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Navy rosette tank dress
> Marni patent heels



you look stunning!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Here's me yesterday!




C&C Tank
Kenji Sweater Coat
Forever 21 leggings
Steve Madden flats

------

brigadeiro - your dress is GORGEOUS!

chaussurewhore - LOVE your shoes

bb10lue - Love how you rock the tights with the shorts, I've been trying to put together an outfit like that but I think I need new shorts.

Vivianan - You ROCK that Graffiti, girl!! & I adore your Chanel Tee and WC Speedy!

BambiKino - Love your leopard heels and the long necklace

stefaniarocks - really cute dress

Shasta - Love the Tadashi coat, and your blog is fantastic!

vlore &#8211; The navy BR top you paired with BR jeans looks great on you!

karenab &#8211; loving the rocker vibe of your outfit &#8211; those Chucks are awesome and so is all your jewelry


----------



## Jerevka

Never posted here before!))) Love all your stylish outfits, ladies!!!

Here's me today:


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Loveeeee your bag and leopard top!


----------



## stefaniarocks

Leopard top is too cute!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Jerevka, you look adorable!


----------



## annemerrick

Chausser- I love those shoes!!!

Margarita-You look so cute and comfy....


----------



## Jerevka

Thank you, ladies! The top is french brand Maje, if somebody is interested!


----------



## ivana146

Jerevka said:


> Never posted here before!))) Love all your stylish outfits, ladies!!!
> 
> Here's me today:



this is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## karenab

bb10lue said:


> Thanks Karen!! One more question, how did you get the studs on the Converse sneakers?? I have a similar pair that i no longer wear, been thinking about doing something with it....


 
Thank you everyone for the comments. The jewellery I wear is pretty random but I'll be adding a post on my blog soon showing all of it.

For the Converse job, you need the studs, pliers and an exacter knife. 

Oh, and lots of patience!


----------



## CoachGirl12

brigadeiro said:


> *kiwanja*  your photo/outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Navy rosette tank dress
> Marni patent heels


Wow, I absolutely love this outfit! Gorgeous! Can I ask where you got that dress?


----------



## revolve10

tknight said:


> Where can I get those leggings???



Im not vivian, but you can get those leggings from any louis vuitton free standing store. call 1-866-vuitton


----------



## plumaplomb

Jerevka said:


> Never posted here before!))) Love all your stylish outfits, ladies!!!
> 
> Here's me today:



so rock n roll. are those slight drop crotch leather leggings????!!!!!!!


----------



## Jerevka

*plumaplomb*
These ARE slight drop crotch trousers, but in cotton! SUPER comfy! They are Isabel Marant ones! Check out her new RTW online, you'll see some of those!


----------



## karenab

Me playing around with transition wardrobe:


----------



## melissab

^^ Another AWESOME outfit by Karen!


----------



## melissab

Jerevka said:


> Never posted here before!))) Love all your stylish outfits, ladies!!!
> 
> Here's me today:



looking fabulous darling!


----------



## karenab

^^^ Agreed. This outfit is killer. Those pants. TDF.


----------



## kiwanja

*Jerevka* your outfit is so awesome! I could never pull of those pants but you do it perfectly!  And that red bowler is just the right shade of red 

*margaritamix*: Mm I love sweater coats 

*Karenab*: I, too, love all things studded 

*Bridgadeiro*: those shoes are too freakin' cute!


----------



## margaritaxmix

karenab - gorgeous jacket, and more inspiration for tights with shorts!


----------



## brigadeiro

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow, I absolutely love this outfit! Gorgeous! Can I ask where you got that dress?



Thanks *coachgirl12* :shame:! I bought it from net-a-porter last year (or the year before) .

Here's another dress of Phillip Lim's I wore recently with the 3D sculptural roses:






3.1 Phillip Lim linen strapless rosette dress
Christian Louboutin Electric Blue Simples

 Thanks *kiwanja, margaritaxmix & pearlisthegurl*!


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ You should totally model. I saw that dress online and was like.. wow it's so shapeless WHO could look good in that?? But obviously you can. Simple and gorgeous! I think it'd look great belted too though!


----------



## brigadeiro

Aw thanks *margaritaxmix* (you are _too_ kind!) :shame: In fact I've used it belted too, as I didn't want to spark any 'pregnancy' rumours at a family 'do'   But you're right, it does look quite shapeless unbelted sometimes...


----------



## karenab

margaritaxmix said:


> karenab - gorgeous jacket, and more inspiration for tights with shorts!


 
Thank you!


----------



## WaterMe

First post ever, I just read the last couple hundred pages of this thread (which I ) and I have to say - you gals are some stylish ladies!  I wish I had such a great sense of style as you all!

Anyway, just saying hi - will post later once I get the hang of TPF (and browse other threads for once, lol)


----------



## kiwanja

I went and bought the Chanel rip-offs Urban Outfitters two-tone tights  













The material is kind of weird. The two "tones" are made of different material (the sheer side is MUCH thinner), but all in all it works. Of course no Chanel, but it's also 20x cheaper!


----------



## snoopylaughs

love how the tights look!


----------



## WaterMe

kiwanja said:


> I went and bought the Chanel rip-offs Urban Outfitters two-tone tights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The material is kind of weird. The two "tones" are made of different material (the sheer side is MUCH thinner), but all in all it works. Of course no Chanel, but it's also 20x cheaper!



I love this look!  I was going to order those tights - but they had such horrible reviews online.  Now I might have to reconsider 
PS Love your blog too!


----------



## pchan2802

Me today


----------



## ilovechanel2

chaussurewhore said:


> closet finds.


 
Love this! You look gorgeous! I love the shoes too.


----------



## Pink Daisy

C'est moi today..apologies for the fuzzy picture and the messy dressingroom!!

Dress - St Martins
Top - Topshop
Tights - Falke
Boots - Pied a Terre
Bag - Balenciaga
Scarf - Hermes
Model - 100% Irish!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

pchan2802 said:


> Me today
> 
> 
> View attachment 694200



you look stunning!


----------



## pchan2802

pearlisthegurl said:


> you look stunning!



Thanks .


----------



## chaussurewhore

balenciaga moto bag and balenciaga booties avec leather moto jacket.


----------



## pchan2802

Outerwear for yesterday outfit


----------



## CoachGirl12

pchan2802 said:


> Outerwear for yesterday outfit


Really cute, love that jacket!


----------



## Vivianan

chaussurewhore said:


> balenciaga moto bag and balenciaga booties avec leather moto jacket.



I love your boots and jacket~!


----------



## Vivianan

Yesterday's outfit


----------



## Vivianan

more


----------



## pchan2802

Vivianan said:


> Yesterday's outfit


Always love your style


----------



## Jerevka

*Vivianan*
Love your outfits! A pity I dont see the boots well!

Here's me today ( Going to the playground with the baby


----------



## plain jane doe

JESUS, you ladies are fabulous! I've been lurking in this thread for a dozen pages and realizing I can never post here! My MO for dressing is to wear as few items as necessary ush:


----------



## roussel

So many cool outfits ladies!  I love this thread so much!


----------



## simplicity.love

ugh im so jealous of what y'all are wearing!
(sorry, cowgirl slang there )
right now i'm wearing black TNA leggings, white abercrombie tank top and a purple v-neck (unisex) from american apparel with juicy knee socks
nothing special


----------



## chaussurewhore

Vivianan said:


> I love your boots and jacket~!


 
*vivianan*, thanks.
and your vest rocks!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Vivianan said:


> more


LOVE your poses and your outfit, just gorgeous!


----------



## envyme

chaussurewhore said:


> balenciaga moto bag and balenciaga booties avec leather moto jacket.



You look FAB!!!


----------



## fanniepack

1st outfit I had to dress up for school for my senior breakfast because I'm part of the committee who sets up and performs skits.
The 2nd outfit I wore for the first time I went clubbing. I was probably the most overdressed person there HAHA


----------



## Jerevka

Playing with my mariniere today! (More in my blog)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

fanniepack said:


> 1st outfit I had to dress up for school for my senior breakfast because I'm part of the committee who sets up and performs skits.
> The 2nd outfit I wore for the first time I went clubbing. I was probably the most overdressed person there HAHA



Jerevka and fanniepack, you both look fabulous!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Jerevka - those jeans are so cute, love the shoes too!

fanniepack - Adore that yellow shirt.

Vivianan - Gorgeous boots and cute graphic tee! Also loved your sunnies from the two days ago.


----------



## Deborah1986

Jerevka said:


> Never posted here before!))) Love all your stylish outfits, ladies!!!
> 
> Here's me today:


 
_i love your outfit_


----------



## chaussurewhore

envyme said:


> You look FAB!!!


 *envy me, *thanks. great quotes too.


----------



## margaritaxmix

chaussurewhore said:


> balenciaga moto bag and balenciaga booties avec leather moto jacket.


Missed this, your shots are amazing and I love those shoes. ~ Je les aime beaucoup!


----------



## roussel

Monday work outfit
JCrew shirt, Thakoon for Target sweater, BR pants, Fendi watch


----------



## CoachGirl12

roussel said:


> Monday work outfit
> JCrew shirt, Thakoon for Target sweater, BR pants, Fendi watch


Very cute! Thats something I would totally wear as well! I see that your pants are BR, what style are they? Did you just get them this year???


----------



## roussel

I got them last Dec during the big sales.  They are wide-leg and high-waisted, with 3 hooks to fasten at the waist, don't know what they're called.  I got the gray ones too, they are the best fitting BR pants I have so far and looks great with silk tops tucked in.


----------



## Vivianan

Thank you everyone for the commets~ 

Here's today's~


----------



## WaterMe

Vivianan said:


> Thank you everyone for the commets~
> 
> Here's today's~



Vivianan - I love EVERYTHING about this outfit!!  What on earth do you do?  I need to get your job so I can dress like this and not look out of place - I would look so silly if I went to class so stylishly (especially in this weather - most students are rocking uggs, jeans, and ginormous wintry jackets).

Major  on this outfit!!


----------



## WaterMe

My world is covered in snow right now! 

My attempt at wearing fun things, despite the arctic temps (knee high riding boots, jeans, black T, blue blouse, purple tweed blazer, burgundy pashmina)


----------



## kiwanja

*vivianan*: Very cute outfit!
*Roussel*: So chic! I love the sweater-vest-over-collared-shirt look.


----------



## margaritaxmix

*Vivianan - *your jacket is so beautiful, and I love the cute springy print of your dress!


*WaterMe* - mine is covered in snow too! cute boots!


----------



## m1nime

Everyone, and  I mean everyone - is looking so so HOT!! 

Keep posting more, Im so addicted to this thread.


----------



## roussel

Thanks kiwanja!

vivianan why are you so cute???


----------



## karenab

Me today in snowy New York.

Jacket: Zara. Fur vest: F21. Turtle neck: Club Monaco


----------



## chunkymonkey

*karenab *- you look fab, as always.  you have an amazing style.


----------



## EmeraldStar

pchan2802 said:


>


I love your jacket!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

margaritaxmix said:


> Missed this, your shots are amazing and I love those shoes. ~ Je les aime beaucoup!


 
*magaritamix,*  merci beaucoup!


----------



## ilovechanel2

You look gorgeous CHAUSSUREWHORE. I love your outfits and your shoes!!

Everyone looks great.. i wish I could keep up with all the posts and names. that way I would be quoting more people


----------



## karenab

chunkymonkey said:


> *karenab *- you look fab, as always. you have an amazing style.


 
Thank you Chunkymonkey. You are one of the reasons I got a good cam by the way


----------



## baglady88

chaussurewhore said:


> closet finds.


 
Off topic but..i really like your house/room hehe..


----------



## kiwanja

Yay for actually wearing some pants! (laugh)


----------



## juu_b

kiwanja said:


> Yay for actually wearing some pants! (laugh)



you look great!
and your house is  so HUGE!!


----------



## kiwanja

juu_b said:


> you look great!
> and your house is  so HUGE!!



Thank you!
And holy **** I _wish_ that was my house--but it's not, it's our school library 
Actually if I lived in a house THAT big...I would be seriously lonely, cold, and freaked out by the dark Big houses are hard to heat ush:


----------



## shesnochill

*kiwanja*, your one of my favorites in this thread, seriously! Keep your outfits comin', I can't get enough!

What I wore to a fashion show on Friday.


----------



## margaritaxmix

kiwanja - LOVE that scarf. lovelovelovelove it. And the jeans. 

annaversary - gorgeous. love the blazer and the pop that bag adds.

roussel - always so simple, yet soooo classy!

karenab - lovely shot - you kind of resemble leona lewis!


----------



## I Love RICE

What brand is your bag anna?


----------



## karenab

Kiwanja - the jeans are FIERCE. Where from?

Margaritamix - I've never been told that before!


----------



## sunbeamy

what I wore for work today


----------



## sunbeamy

karenab said:


> Me today in snowy New York.
> 
> Jacket: Zara. Fur vest: F21. Turtle neck: Club Monaco


 
*karenab :* you look fab!!!


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> I got them last Dec during the big sales.  They are wide-leg and high-waisted, with 3 hooks to fasten at the waist, don't know what they're called.  I got the gray ones too, they are the best fitting BR pants I have so far and looks great with silk tops tucked in.



don't you just love high waist pants!!! i swear by them! they keep  everything in! LOL  you look so adorable


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Everyone's looking great! I can't wait for the weather to warm up.


----------



## plumaplomb

sunbeamy said:


> what I wore for work today


i  this!! where are the dress and shoes from please?!


----------



## quynh_1206

sunbeamy said:


> what I wore for work today



WOW...this is very very lovely. You look so classy and sexy at the same time.


----------



## quynh_1206

annaversary said:


> *kiwanja*, your one of my favorites in this thread, seriously! Keep your outfits comin', I can't get enough!
> 
> What I wore to a fashion show on Friday.



This is super cute. Love all your accessories and your nails!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

sunbeamy said:


> what I wore for work today


Gorgeous! Love your outfit!


----------



## cammy1

Vivianan- great pics- your'e very pretty, keep up the great work! And dont forget to add your great bags x


----------



## E-liciOus

OMG ! *Vivianan *you look so cute & stylish in all these outfits. Your style is kinda reminiscent of Gossip Girl with a London-ish twist, anyway that's the vibe I get from your pics. You totally rock all these outfits!



Vivianan said:


> Scarf: Mcqueen
> sweater: CDG
> Jacket: Moncler
> Denim: Levis limited
> Bag: Balenciaga 08 electric blue


----------



## chaussurewhore

rick owens moto circ 2002, marc jacobs black suede pom pom booties circa 2007 and givenchy 'gale.


----------



## E-liciOus

Make that blazer triplets! I have the same one 




DC-Cutie said:


> Hey *BambiKino* we're blazer twins!!! Love your whole look I call it edgy preppy.
> 
> Here is my look:


----------



## E-liciOus

I was waaay behind on posts, so now I stumble across another great outfit of yours* Vivianan*. I'm officially launching you as my new style inspiration!




Vivianan said:


> LV scarf
> blk sweater dress
> rabit hair vest
> chanel belt
> LV legging
> Hermes blk Kelly


----------



## E-liciOus

*annemerrick* I love this look on you! The vintage Pucci jacket matches the look perfectly. 
I'm only 23 myself so I have no son to snatch pants from...



annemerrick said:


> OK...I am giving the "boyfriend" jeans a shot! Saw these on my 11 year olds floor this morning, and figured, "why not"!!! The outfit:
> 
> My sons Levi's
> Splendid thermal t-shirt
> vintage Pucci jacket
> No name (but cute) skull shoes


----------



## quynh_1206

E-liciOus said:


> Make that blazer triplets! I have the same one



I have the blazer too!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Old Navy off shoulder sweater
 Basic black tank
 Old Navy skinny jeans
 UGGs
 Banana Republic belt


----

chaussurewhore - incredible shot and pose. love the booties and bag.

sunbeamy - i've missed your posts! beautiful as always - lovely dress, stunning heels, gorgeous figure.


----------



## E-liciOus

So quadruplets already! Since it's a high street jacket, there are probably many more siblings out there we don't know about... 



quynh_1206 said:


> I have the blazer too!


----------



## BambiKino

​


----------



## annemerrick

margaritaxmix said:


> I love it!!!  You look tiny!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

BambiKino said:


> ​


Love your wall deco and the boots!


----------



## vlore

*kiwanja,* awesome pics as always!!! 

*annaversary,* your pics are great! You look so pretty! And great hair! 

*sunbeamy,* you are one classy lady! 

*margaritamix,* I love this outfit! And the belt is awesome! 

*vivianan,* you kill me w/ all of those gorgy bags! 

*bambikino,* love your new White City!


----------



## juu_b

E-liciOus said:


> Make that blazer triplets! I have the same one



sorry if im a bit slow.. haha but where is this blazer from? its HOT!


----------



## roussel

^ I believe J Crew.  I've been hunting for the same one... hee hee


----------



## sunbeamy

plumaplomb : Thank you! The dress is from ASOS and shoes are from Nine West.

quynh_1206, CoachGirl12, vlore : Thanks you!! 

margaritaxmix : Thanks babe!! You look fabulous!!! Love it!


----------



## heartfelt

margaritamix--i like your sweater+belt combo! you look comfy and cute 

bambikino--i really love your hair and your boots! 

went out to celebrate my friends' birthdays this past weekend:












and today: super casual because i finally got a hair appt and got it cut! yay!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^I like your cream cardigan! Where is it from? Great outfits too!


----------



## heartfelt

^^thank you!  the cardigan is from twelvebytwelve.


----------



## CoachGirl12

heartfelt said:


> margaritamix--i like your sweater+belt combo! you look comfy and cute
> 
> bambikino--i really love your hair and your boots!
> 
> went out to celebrate my friends' birthdays this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today: super casual because i finally got a hair appt and got it cut! yay!


oooo love this entire outfit, can you tell me where everything is from?? TIA!!


----------



## heartfelt

sure!

cardigan is twelvebytwelve, leggings are a cheapo brand, boots are Jessica Simpson Shyla, and bag is Miu Miu vitello lux shopper.



CoachGirl12 said:


> oooo love this entire outfit, can you tell me where everything is from?? TIA!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

heartfelt said:


> sure!
> 
> cardigan is twelvebytwelve, leggings are a cheapo brand, boots are Jessica Simpson Shyla, and bag is Miu Miu vitello lux shopper.



I agree with everyone else- you look great!

For those interested in the cardi from twelvebytwelve, it's right here:

http://www.forever21.com/twelve/pro...e=12x12_sweaters&product_id=2057669847&Page=1

I know this because I was oogling it earlier this week.  I think I might have to pull the trigger now- it looks fabulous on you, heartfelt!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Oh!  And *heartfelt*- how does the cardigan run?  TTS?  Small?  Large?  I'm having a hard time figuring out what size to order...I typically wear a small in F21, but the x-small in the cardigan is tempting me.  I don't know which one to pick!


----------



## heartfelt

hairsprayhead said:


> Oh!  And *heartfelt*- how does the cardigan run?  TTS?  Small?  Large?  I'm having a hard time figuring out what size to order...I typically wear a small in F21, but the x-small in the cardigan is tempting me.  I don't know which one to pick!



im usually a small (sometimes a med for button ups or jackets) at f21 as well, but they only had a large at my store and it fit me. it's still a little loose and i think medium would have been perfect. i think if you're consistently a small, you should stick with small.


----------



## juu_b

crappp! they dont have that cardigan on the forever21 canada site!! why oh whyyyy do we never get the nice stufff : (


----------



## vlore

*Wednesday's outfit* (first 'real' outfit after a cold)












BR coat, scarf
Gap jeans
JCrew top
Calvin Klein booties
Balenciaga bag


----------



## quynh_1206

margaritaxmix said:


> old navy off shoulder sweater
> basic black tank
> old navy skinny jeans
> uggs
> banana republic belt
> 
> 
> so so cute!!!!
> ----
> 
> chaussurewhore - incredible shot and pose. Love the booties and bag.
> 
> sunbeamy - i've missed your posts! Beautiful as always - lovely dress, stunning heels, gorgeous figure.




so so cute!!!


----------



## quynh_1206

vlore said:


> *Wednesday's outfit* (first 'real' outfit after a cold)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BR coat, scarf
> Gap jeans
> JCrew top
> Calvin Klein booties
> Balenciaga bag





You are killing me with all your gorgeous bags and ensemble.


----------



## quynh_1206

heartfelt said:


> margaritamix--i like your sweater+belt combo! you look comfy and cute
> 
> bambikino--i really love your hair and your boots!
> 
> went out to celebrate my friends' birthdays this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and today: super casual because i finally got a hair appt and got it cut! yay!



Very stylish Heartfelt. Two thumbs up all the way!!!


----------



## pchan2802

Yesterday outfit ( of course with my Mackage jacket as usual,terrible cold out there)

 W/scarf






W/o scarf


----------



## pchan2802

margaritaxmix said:


> Old Navy off shoulder sweater
> Basic black tank
> Old Navy skinny jeans
> UGGs
> Banana Republic belt
> 
> 
> really cute .


----------



## Jerevka

*vlore* Love your Balenciaga bag! It's Saphire, isnt it?? I have the same colour, it's gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

V, LOVE your outfit, where have you been?? Hope your feeling better!


----------



## tknight

pchan2802 said:


> margaritaxmix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy off shoulder sweater
> Basic black tank
> Old Navy skinny jeans
> UGGs
> Banana Republic belt
> 
> 
> really cute .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOO CUTE LOVE THE SHIRT
Click to expand...


----------



## E-liciOus

Well *Roussel *said it's from J Crew so I'm a bit confused now, since mine is from H&M but it looks exactly the same... 
Maybe me and the other girls aren't quadruplets after all... 



juu_b said:


> sorry if im a bit slow.. haha but where is this blazer from? its HOT!


----------



## quynh_1206

E-liciOus said:


> Well *Roussel *said it's from J Crew so I'm a bit confused now, since mine is from H&M but it looks exactly the same...
> Maybe me and the other girls aren't quadruplets after all...




I guess not because mine is from Arden B. I guess they just make the same style in many different stores.


----------



## roussel

^ I'm pretty sure DC-Cutie's is from J Crew according to previous posts.  I guess there are different brands of this same style.  Still hunting for this blazer...


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> ^ I'm pretty sure DC-Cutie's is from J Crew according to previous posts.  I guess there are different brands of this same style.  Still hunting for this blazer...


*
Roussel,* I think u asked and I told u it was from JCrew because that is what I read DC-Cutie said about her jackets. Maybe she was just referring to the yellow jacket and not to both . DC-Cutie...where are u??? 

*quynh1206,* Thank you!!! 

*jerevka,* Thanks! Yes, she is Sapphire- the leather on these babies are TDF!!! I have my fingers crossed that '09 is the same  Just ordered Officer!

*coachgirl, *You missed me!!! Aaahhhh...I missed u guys too! I was MIA cause I had a really bad cold. And I don't think anyone would have wanted to see pics of me in my sweats/pjs !!! 
How are you?


----------



## margaritaxmix

pchan2802 - love your scarf and the cute print of your outfit

vlore - gorgeous coat and Bal! 

heartfelt - LOVELOVELOVE the red top in the second pic, and your Chanel 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *coachgirl, *You missed me!!! Aaahhhh...I missed u guys too! I was MIA cause I had a really bad cold. And I don't think anyone would have wanted to see pics of me in my sweats/pjs !!!
> How are you?


haha, of course V!! I'm good, thanks for asking!  Nice to see you well and back on the forum!!


----------



## roussel

I think you are correct vlore, DC's is the 'lexington' jacket by J Crew (can you tell I am hunting down this jacket?). I found one on *bay,  notice the white buttons


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> I think you are correct vlore, DC's is the 'lexington' jacket by J Crew (can you tell I am hunting down this jacket?). I found one on *bay,  notice the white buttons



*Looking back at the pics, the JCrew jacket has 2 buttons, and the other has only one (look @ Bambikino's pic), so I guess that is the H&M one. 
*





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1200x1600.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And Bambikino*


----------



## BambiKino

Mine is the exact same one DC-Cutie has, it's from J.Crew, I actually just knocked one of the buttons off mine and haven't bothered to sew it back on. Haha.


----------



## vlore

BambiKino said:


> Mine is the exact same one DC-Cutie has, it's from J.Crew, I actually just knocked one of the buttons off mine and haven't bothered to sew it back on. Haha.



 How funny...and me thinking it was a different jacket!!!! Glad this has been resolved!!!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

bow skirt
red tank
mother of pearl star necklace
splendid hoodie

my most comfortable heels, circa joan & david


----------



## roussel

I wanna post this here too, McQ for Target dress I just got today.  Just tried it on with Stuart Weitzman heels


----------



## b00mbaka

I love that dress, roussel!!!


----------



## loverundercover

Gorgeous dress roussel, you look awesome


----------



## chaussurewhore

balmain, ro and vintage.


----------



## heartfelt

roussel--LOVE that mcq dress. do you mind telling me how much it was and if it runs tts? thanks! 

and for me today..


----------



## Samia

roussel said:


> I wanna post this here too, McQ for Target dress I just got today. Just tried it on with Stuart Weitzman heels


 
Looks great on you 
Is it TTS?


----------



## sofakingsweet

that dress looks great, roussel! i love it. *waiting for target to open* (;


----------



## Jerevka

You are super cute in this!!!



pearlisthegurl said:


> bow skirt
> red tank
> mother of pearl star necklace
> splendid hoodie
> 
> my most comfortable heels, circa joan & david


----------



## vlore

*pearlisthegurl,* you look sooo cute!!! Love the flowery skirt and your modeling pics 

*roussel, *girl u are rockin' those Target pieces! Loved all of your Thakoon & now the McQ dress is 

*heartfelt, *I love your ruffle shirt; it looks great paired w/ the skinny jeans + blazer! 

*chaussurewhore,* you have great pics! I  those boots!!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

roussel said:


> I wanna post this here too, McQ for Target dress I just got today. Just tried it on with Stuart Weitzman heels


 

i love this! are all the targets carrying McQ?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

roussel said:


> I wanna post this here too, McQ for Target dress I just got today. Just tried it on with Stuart Weitzman heels


 
I like!


----------



## Jerevka

With Balenciaga RTT Saphire




And without a bag for this photo


----------



## roussel

heartfelt said:


> roussel--LOVE that mcq dress. do you mind telling me how much it was and if it runs tts? thanks!
> 
> and for me today..



Love that outfit btw.  The McQ dress runs small, I wear an 8 in designer and I had to get the 13 (junior sizing).  It is about $70.


----------



## roussel

Thanks boombaka, loverundercover, heartfelt, samia, sofakingsweet, vlore, pursefiend, fabulousity!  You are all so sweet.

The McQ for Target line is sold only in selected stores, there is a list on their website.  The dress runs small but I think is the standout piece and is nicely made.  I also got the black blazer online since my Target run out of my size.  It is cropped and will look perfect paired with this dress.  You girls should hurry and head over to your nearest Target if they have the line.  

Jerevka nice outfits!  Love the leather jacket.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^thanks i'm going to look now

btw that little doll on the site scares me. ush:


----------



## chaussurewhore

*vlore, *thank you. enjoy the cold snap in miami.


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

*Lovin the fab outifts!! 

Here's mine..








*


----------



## NiKiG

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Lovin the fab outifts!!
> 
> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love the outfit, but your little one is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Lovin the outfit MissPink and your daughter is gorgeous, so cute!


----------



## NiKiG

Top: H&M
Bag: Balenciaga
Flats: Lanvin


----------



## roussel

Love your mandarin work Niki!  MissPinkBarbie nice outfit!  Your daughter is so cute!


----------



## margaritaxmix

MissPinkBarbie - Love your bags! Is the clutch by Michael Kors?

NiKiG - Very cute, the Bbag is GORGEOUS.

Jerevka - Love your tunic, and you've officially convinced me to try out denim shorts w/ tights tomorrow!

heartfelt - Very pretty ruffle blouse!

roussel - GORGEOUS McQ dress- fits you perfectly!


----------



## MissPR08

*Misspinkbarbie* I love your outfit 

*NickyG*  beautiful color B-bag!!


----------



## rileygirl

Here's a shot of my outfit for today:

Michael Kors Animal Print Kimono Top
Citizens Jeans
Michael Kors Wedge Sandals (not pictured)
Various Hermes accessories


----------



## margaritaxmix

rileygirl said:


> Here's a shot of my outfit for today:
> 
> Michael Kors Animal Print Kimono Top
> Citizens Jeans
> Michael Kors Wedge Sandals (not pictured)
> Various Hermes accessories


Love your top and H bracelet


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^Love that Bbag


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Jerevka and vlore

thanks for all the nice comments!


----------



## CoachGirl12

NiKiG said:


> Top: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Flats: Lanvin


Love the outfit! Your gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

My outfit for today.  ABS dress, Prada booties.  I just got the McQ trench during lunch so I also took a pic.


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Love them both, the trench looks great on you!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

roussel said:


> My outfit for today.  ABS dress, Prada booties.  I just got the McQ trench during lunch so I also took a pic.


Love love love the abs dress. The shapes create a slimming line and its fabulous!


----------



## roussel

Thanks Pearl and Margarita!


----------



## Alyana

roussel your iphone takes such amazing quality pictures!!!!! im always so amazed!


----------



## plumaplomb

hot trench!! love this outfit.


----------



## slshopper

Great style Jerevka-particularly love everthing in the first outfit!



Jerevka said:


> With Balenciaga RTT Saphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without a bag for this photo


----------



## slshopper

Chaussurewhore LOVE LOVE LOVE your Rick Owens jacket and Balmain booties!!!!


----------



## FijiBuni

MissPinkBarbie said:


> *Lovin the fab outifts!!
> 
> Here's mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You and your little girl are gorgeous, love the pink


----------



## Jerevka

Wow, *roussel*, this trench is SUPER hot!!!!


roussel said:


> My outfit for today. ABS dress, Prada booties. I just got the McQ trench during lunch so I also took a pic.


----------



## Jerevka

Oh, I LOVE that Balenciaga on you!!! And those Lanvin (even if not very well seen) seem to be super cute


NiKiG said:


> Top: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Flats: Lanvin


----------



## hairsprayhead

Jerevka said:


> Wow, *roussel*, this trench is SUPER hot!!!!



I agree!  

I'm going to totally regret not buying it.  Darnit!


----------



## Samia

Wow *roussel,* the Trench is gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## chaussurewhore

ysl toos et al.


----------



## Veelyn

NiKiG said:


> Top: H&M
> Bag: Balenciaga
> Flats: Lanvin



You are so cute! Love how you threw the bag in for a pop of color.


----------



## Veelyn

roussel said:


> I wanna post this here too, McQ for Target dress I just got today.  Just tried it on with Stuart Weitzman heels



Cute outfit. Love the heels too!


----------



## pekie

i love this dress! you look great!




Veelyn said:


> Cute outfit. Love the heels too!


----------



## BambiKino

​


----------



## trapt204

BambiKino said:


> ​



Your outfits never cease to amaze me, I adore this one. I absolutely love the dress.


----------



## vlore

*Bambi,* I complemented u on the Bal thread but who cares, you look so awesome, I'll do it again here!!! Fantastic outfit, and what a great shot!!!


----------



## BasketballCourt

BambiKino, love your dress and your hair is adorable like that!


----------



## chaussurewhore

slshopper said:


> Chaussurewhore LOVE LOVE LOVE your Rick Owens jacket and Balmain booties!!!!


*slshopper,* thanks. make sure you check out today pix i posted  earlier this am of my ysl tribute too booties.


----------



## yoglood

omg i love this thread! i check on it everyday to see all the lovely outfits! everyone has such great style!!


----------



## melzy

chaussurewhore said:


> ysl toos et al.



Amazing shoes!

*NiKiG*, is that a Pumpkin Bal?


----------



## Shasta

Bambikino-  You're style is fantastic.  Every look you create inspires me to try something new.


----------



## initialed




----------



## kiwanja

*BambiKino*: LOVING the shoes!!!


----------



## slshopper

chaussurewhore said:


> *slshopper,* thanks. make sure you check out today pix i posted earlier this am of my ysl tribute too booties.


 

You're killing me chaussurewhore! I want your closet!


----------



## FijiBuni

BambiKino said:


> ​



Its so funny, we have the same taste in eye wear. I have those prada sunglasses in tortoise and the chanel eyeglasses in the black/silver


----------



## chaussurewhore

more chauss closet finds...


----------



## roussel

^that is fierce!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Me yesterday -


----------



## margaritaxmix

chaussurewhore - Love your bag and jacket.

BambiKino - Love your sunnies and you have such a pretty smile!


----------



## kiwanja

*Chauss*: That jacket is quite something...
*Margaritamix*: you always look so cute in uggs!


----------



## pekie

*BambiKino* - love your outfit! your sunnies are really nice! 

*Initialed* - nice casual outfit! 

*Chaussurewhore* - your outfit is hot! love the waistcoat and boots.

*margaritaxmix* - love your outfit, especially your scarf!


----------



## pekie

*kiwanja* - your jeans are lovely, where are they from?


----------



## margaritaxmix

*kiwanja - *Thanks, I love your hair.. I have a similar cut but I love your color.


----------



## vlore

*initialed,* cute as always! I really like the black vest 

*margaritamix,* you look super cute & super comfy! Your scarf is gorgeous! 

*kiwanja,* awesome pics! Your hair looks fab! 

*chaussurewhore*, great pic! Love your Givenchy  You were in the Gables!!! We live near by! 

*Saturday's outfit *(lunch w/ DH)












Banana Republic blazer, belt
Gap jeans
VS tank
Giuseppe Zanotti flats
Balenciaga bag


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Thanks, love your jeans and flats. You should totally model for Banana Republic - you wear their clothes so well!


----------



## MissPR08

first time posting here! 
i love love this jumpsuit, even though i suffered every time i had to use the restroom.
BTW, i got it at intermix


----------



## margaritaxmix

Me today:
FLIPFLOPS IN MARCH!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*roussel, magarita mix, vlore, pekie and kiwanja*, thank you. 

*vlore, *are you north or south?


----------



## karenab

Me today:


----------



## Alyana

MissPR08 said:


> first time posting here!
> i love love this jumpsuit, even though i suffered every time i had to use the restroom.
> BTW, i got it at intermix



I am so in love with this outfit!! you were the jumpsuit so well and OMG those shoes. lOVE ITTTT


----------



## MissPR08

karenab said:


> Me today:



love your shoes!


----------



## karenab

^^ Thank you!


----------



## intheevent

Karenab I heart your Wang look! You gotta get the Alexander Wang fringe bootie lookslikes at forever 21. I just blogged about buying them and tweeted about the sweatpants. Love your blog.



karenab said:


> Me today:


----------



## donmi

Oh this topic is so much fun!!
love everyone's outfit!!
Here is mine:


----------



## ladydeluxe

Hi ladies, you girls are looking hot (!!) , especially *karenab*!  

Here's my outfit today -- all black outfit with a pop of yellow from Louboutin!


----------



## donmi

ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies, you girls are looking hot (!!) , especially *karenab*!
> 
> Here's my outfit today -- all black outfit with a pop of yellow from Louboutin!


 
WOW I  your outfit~~!
I was looking to buy a jacket like yours and I bought one from Helmut Lang. Who makes yours, if you dont mind telling me
P.S. I love your CHANEL bag


----------



## Deborah1986

_my outfit today first picture here _


----------



## chefdaisey

*Donmi *your outfit is HOT!! Exactly the sort of thing i would wear, love it!
The LV scarf is lovely


----------



## MissPR08

Alyana said:


> I am so in love with this outfit!! you were the jumpsuit so well and OMG those shoes. lOVE ITTTT



thanks ..


----------



## karenab

intheevent said:


> Karenab I heart your Wang look! You gotta get the Alexander Wang fringe bootie lookslikes at forever 21. I just blogged about buying them and tweeted about the sweatpants. Love your blog.


 
*Thank you everyone for the great comments!!*


Hi! I bought the fringe booties KO's!!! I couldn't find my size at the shops and so ordered them online. Those Wang booties are too damn cool to not try a copy of them.  

How do they 'perform' in real life? zero comfort or some? Also do they look ok when worn? I have seen them in real life at the shop and so know what they are like.  I'll post a review on the blog when they arrive. 

I just checked your blog. I love it. I am currently looking for a great sweat pant with the right cut. I may check Zara. They have a few drop crotch pants in various materials...


----------



## ladydeluxe

donmi said:


> WOW I  your outfit~~!
> I was looking to buy a jacket like yours and I bought one from Helmut Lang. Who makes yours, if you dont mind telling me
> P.S. I love your CHANEL bag




Thanks for your compliment!  Have you taken a pic of your jacket from Helmut Lang? I love Helmut Lang! My blazer is from Philip Lim! 

PS: I love the bag too! It has an awesome splash of turquoise color! Pops with any dull neutral outfit!


----------



## MonAmie

I wore this to my bestfriend's b.party










New sequinjacket from H&M. Blouse from Cubus. Jeans from Vero Moda. Flats from H&M. Purse from Chanel.


----------



## MissPR08

donmi said:


> Oh this topic is so much fun!!
> love everyone's outfit!!
> Here is mine:



i love your LV scarf and the rose flats!! loving your style!


----------



## BasketballCourt

ladydeluxe- That outfit is the definition of chic! I love it.


----------



## intheevent

Karenab I haven't really test driven them yet for an extended time. They are pretty comfy but not walking shoes because of the toe thong thing. I bet that could get painful. Valet or cab to dine or drink. Maybe shopping, 1 hour max though. Let me know your thoughts when you get them. 



karenab said:


> *Thank you everyone for the great comments!!*
> 
> 
> Hi! I bought the fringe booties KO's!!! I couldn't find my size at the shops and so ordered them online. Those Wang booties are too damn cool to not try a copy of them.
> 
> How do they 'perform' in real life? zero comfort or some? Also do they look ok when worn? I have seen them in real life at the shop and so know what they are like.  I'll post a review on the blog when they arrive.
> 
> I just checked your blog. I love it. I am currently looking for a great sweat pant with the right cut. I may check Zara. They have a few drop crotch pants in various materials...


----------



## .pursefiend.

been in bed all day but here is my outfit from yesterday

ann taylor loft top
faux denim leggings from American Apparel
Gucci tennis shoes and Red Gucci Blondie Hobo


----------



## intheevent

Donmi, which moto jacket do you have? So cute, very miroslava



donmi said:


> Oh this topic is so much fun!!
> love everyone's outfit!!
> Here is mine:


----------



## .pursefiend.

MissPR08 said:


> first time posting here!
> i love love this jumpsuit, even though i suffered every time i had to use the restroom.
> BTW, i got it at intermix



you are baddddddddddd 
i love everything you post


----------



## karenab

^^ I definitely will let you know and post a review. I just want to know, do they _LOOK_ good when worn too LOL!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

chaussurewhore-gorgeous! love your jacket and boots
Miss PR-I could never pull off a jumpsuit, you are rockin it woman!! 
V-what can I say, I think you SHOULD be a BR model! 
karenab-do you model? gorgeous!


----------



## MissPR08

*Thank you ladies for you nice comments!!* 

.pursefiend.


----------



## MissPR08

^^ *.pursefiend..* i love your gucci bag


----------



## mzshirls

karenab said:


> Me today:


 
I love everything about this outfit!! you look great!  can i ask where you got your shoes??


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i was wondering the same thing


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MonAmie said:


> I wore this to my bestfriend's b.party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New sequinjacket from H&M. Blouse from Cubus. Jeans from Vero Moda. Flats from H&M. Purse from Chanel.



I love this outfit- I have to have this jacket!


----------



## bb10lue

ladydeluxe said:


> Hi ladies, you girls are looking hot (!!) , especially *karenab*!
> 
> Here's my outfit today -- all black outfit with a pop of yellow from Louboutin!



I love this outfit!!! cute shoes!!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

*coachgirl,* thanks.


----------



## karenab

mzshirls said:


> I love everything about this outfit!! you look great! can i ask where you got your shoes??


 
They are Aldo. Get them!! They are so cool. Thank you!!!

They are on my blog below signature. I always put the outfit sources on there for everything I wear


----------



## intheevent

Oh they look great! Not nearly as cheap as they really are LMAO.



karenab said:


> ^^ I definitely will let you know and post a review. I just want to know, do they _LOOK_ good when worn too LOL!!!


----------



## initialed




----------



## karenab

intheevent said:


> Oh they look great! Not nearly as cheap as they really are LMAO.


 
Just what I wanted to hear LOL!!!


----------



## donmi

*Chefdaisey:* Thanks sweetie !! for my first compliment**

*ladydeluxe:*I took some pics of my Helmut Lang jacket! You make me really wanna get a turquiose 2.55 too!!

*MissPR08:* Thank you babie! the rose flats are from L.V. too ! I love them!

*Intheevent*: I got it from ebay, I actually love the one from BALENCIAGA but they were sold out really quickly in my city so I checked out ebay and found this one! And it's like under $200! 


So this is for today

Jacket :Helmut Lang; Zebra tank: Lauren Moshi
Shinny leggings :American Apparel
Shoes :YSL tribute


----------



## heartfelt

^^i love your outfit, but i love love your pug! so adorable! can i ask what her/his name is?


----------



## MissPR08

So this is for today

Jacket :Helmut Lang; Animal vest: Lauren Moshi
Shinny leggings :American Apparel
Shoes :YSL tribute
















[/QUOTE]

looking good, love the jacket!


----------



## meganfm

DONMI-I absolutely LOVE your Helmut Lang jacket.  The cut is so unique.


----------



## pinkgoldfish

MonAmie said:


> I wore this to my bestfriend's b.party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New sequinjacket from H&M. Blouse from Cubus. Jeans from Vero Moda. Flats from H&M. Purse from Chanel.


 
I love the sequin jacket! May I ask from which collection it is? (divided or...)


----------



## karenab

Me trying on new Zara jacket with matte sequins LOVE IT:


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ I love it too!!! But I never bought it because I thought I would never really use it as much as the price tag! LOL, it looks gorgey on you! Now I am regretting I never got it, grr!


----------



## ladydeluxe

*donmi*: cute outfit! I like the cut of the jacket -- just a suggestion, you could try on a bandage skirt instead of leggings to go with that jacket! I love those tributes you have on!


----------



## vlore

chaussurewhore said:


> *roussel, magarita mix, vlore, pekie and kiwanja*, thank you.
> 
> *vlore, *are you north or south?



We are south (South Miami to be exact).

*Thank you ladies for all your sweet compliments!!! *
*
coachgirl,* Forget about the 'modeling' gig, I should be there PR girl!!! :okay:


----------



## mzshirls

karenab said:


> Me trying on new Zara jacket with matte sequins LOVE IT:


 
You always have the cutest outfits.. what i wouldn't give to have a zara in WA...


----------



## mzshirls

karenab said:


> They are Aldo. Get them!! They are so cool. Thank you!!!
> 
> They are on my blog below signature. I always put the outfit sources on there for everything I wear


 
thanks, am def checking out your blog in a bit.  I swear i never get any work done the first 2 hours of being at work.. i'm constantly on this thing in the morning.. it's almost like coffee to me.. ugh


----------



## .pursefiend.

MissPR08 said:


> ^^ *.pursefiend..* i love your gucci bag


 
thank you 

*Karenab* - I love your blog and I watched your youtube video and I love you accent!


----------



## karenab

^^^ awww thank you! I was just thinking about youtube this morning and that I MUST update it with more stuff. I've put it on the backburner way too long now. Time to get back to it again.


----------



## MonAmie

talldrnkofwater said:


> I love this outfit- I have to have this jacket!


 
Oh, thank you


----------



## intheevent

love the jacket karenab - wish we had a zara in chicago 
so cute misspr08, keep them coming.


----------



## margaritaxmix

karenab - Love your lace-up heels! Gorgeous Zara blazer in the second post too.

donmi  - So chic - gorgeous balenciaga and scarf!

MonAmie - LOVEEEE your Chanel and sequin bolero

Deborah1986 - The speedy looks great on you!

.pursefiend. - I adore that Gucci bag!

ladydeluxe *- *Love your yellow heels 

initialed - love your flats - that color is great!

MissPR08 - You look amazing in those heels and I love that jacket too!


There, all caught up


----------



## .pursefiend.

^ thanks love!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Outfits yday and today.. nothing too special.


----------



## MissPR08

margaritaxmix said:


> karenab - Love your lace-up heels! Gorgeous Zara blazer in the second post too.
> 
> donmi  - So chic - gorgeous balenciaga and scarf!
> 
> MonAmie - LOVEEEE your Chanel and sequin bolero
> 
> Deborah1986 - The speedy looks great on you!
> 
> .pursefiend. - I adore that Gucci bag!
> 
> ladydeluxe *- *Love your yellow heels
> 
> initialed - love your flats - that color is great!
> 
> MissPR08 - You look amazing in those heels and I love that jacket too!
> 
> 
> There, all caught up



^ you are too cute, thank you!


----------



## MissPR08

*
thanks ladies for your sweet comments*

*karenab,* i Love the jacket is so pretty on you! 


*margaritaxmix* earlier today wore a vest like yours today. very cute


----------



## claireZk

margaritaxmix said:


> Outfits yday and today.. nothing too special.


You're so cute, Margaret! 

I love both outfits & the jewelry!


----------



## margaritaxmix

claireZk said:


> You're so cute, Margaret!
> 
> I love both outfits & the jewelry!


Thanks *MissPR!*

Thanks *claire*! I rarely see you post anymore... I've missed you!


----------



## chaussurewhore

some super cute looks on here.


----------



## margaritaxmix

chaussurewhore said:


> some super cute looks on here.


balharbour 

Adore your vintage? Chanel.


----------



## MissPR08

chaussurewhore said:


> some super cute looks on here.



i love your chanel bag!  you go girl!!


----------



## sonya

That is a great jacket! Did you get it recently?




karenab said:


> Me trying on new Zara jacket with matte sequins LOVE IT:


----------



## karenab

^^ Hi Sonya - about 3 weeks ago? maybe a bit less actually.


----------



## smvida

*karenab*
i love your outfits and photos!


----------



## donmi

*Heartfelt*: lolz thank you! My pug MIU MIU must wanna see you because she only loves someone who loves her, smart pug! 

*Karenab*: LOOOOVE your zara jacket!! Is it expensive?? it is goregous!

*MissPR08*: Thank you for your kind compliment

*Meganfm*: I love it too thanks 

*Ladydeluxe*: sweetie thank you so much for your suggestion!! You are like professional!  BTW I got my husband buy me the turqoise 2.55 this morning!
They only have it in 226 size though. Although I am only 5"1, I like big bags so this is the smallest 2.55 I have! 

*margaritaxmix*: love your casual chic! I adore that little bow ring! I love everything with bow shape...lolz I just bought the MIU MIU satin bow brooch on Net-a-porter and cant wait to get it!

It snowed today right here in Vancouver Canada!
so I need to keep myself warm




Coat: Juicy couture
Boots: Miu Miu
Bag: CHANEL navy 2.55  (cant see it though


----------



## margaritaxmix

^ Thanks, I agree.. I love bows.  Your jacket is too cute!


----------



## karenab

Thank you everyone! Donmi - the jkt was like $145?


----------



## HalieB

I love dreses.

My New Navy and White Banana Dress... with CL Megenta Sling 
Was carring my Brown Suede Miu Miu bag.


----------



## bb10lue

Got my new cashmere sweater in mail today (so soft and warm)!!! The scarf is actually the belt  I think it looks cute this way.


----------



## CoachGirl12

HalieB said:


> I love dreses.
> 
> My New Navy and White Banana Dress... with CL Megenta Sling
> Was carring my Brown Suede Miu Miu bag.


Where did you get that dress? I love it!! You look gorgeous!


----------



## HalieB

CoachGirl12 said:


> Where did you get that dress? I love it!! You look gorgeous!


 
At the Banana Republic Outlet in Grapevine, TX on Friday.  They still had a lot cause they just got them in.

...and thanks!


----------



## Swanky

we try and close threads when they're over 5k posts because they slow down our servers.
I'll start a new thread for this and include a link back to this original for reference.


----------

